# Jennifer Lopez & Ben Affleck



## PrincessMe

Can we have a Jennifer Lopez thread? Love her!!!

Here she is recently in Berlin














And visiting Washington, DC


----------



## gucci lover

Ohhhhhhhh I just  her!  I was such a huge fan when her first album dropped!  But then, she was on my bad side after her divorce from Chris Judd, then the whole Ben thing... and then after getting with Marc.  But we're cool now   I always thought her and Puffy would get back together, but she did the right thing by closing that door and NEVER looking back!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^ITA esp about Puffy!!  i always liked her style pretty much though..

from fadedyouthblog.com
"Jennifer Lopez dropped by presumptive ********ic nominee Sen. Barack *****&#8217;s Washington office for a meeting this morning.

When asked what she was doing in the area, La Lopez told The Hill: &#8220;I&#8217;m not ready to do any press yet.&#8221;

The security detail guarding the presidential hopeful&#8217;s door reportedly doubled from two to four during the course of the meeting.

Meanwhile, rumours are circulating that she may be penning a song for the Illinois senator!!!!"


----------



## gucci lover

^^What?  really...  I just don't see her as a "politician" - she really does want to be a jack of all trades.. lolz.


----------



## harleyNemma

I love her birkin.....


----------



## purseinsanity

^^She's looking great!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love her and Birkin...nice!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I  Jennifer!

Nice Birkin!


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOVE her, too!!

mo' pics please!!


----------



## Kimm992

I've always been a fan of hers from the beginning...she's fabulous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love Jen, so glad there's a thread on her! She's so pretty and love her style!


----------



## la miss

She is gorgeous.


----------



## irishpandabear

Gotta love that glow, her skin is so amazing!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA 

Here's more pics of Jennifer in Washington (from the Stars & Hermes thread)


----------



## gucci lover

i  how she put a classic, black dress with a brown bag [even if it is Hermes] she is proof that you can mix the two colors together w/out it being a fashion NO!


----------



## boelieke

gucci lover said:


> i  how she put a classic, black dress with a brown bag [even if it is Hermes] she is proof that you can mix the two colors together w/out it being a fashion NO!


 I think black and tan go very well together. It would have been more risky to me if it were a dark brown bag. But I know what you mean, too many people still think black and brown are a NO-NO. To me it most of the time looks pretty! I love how she always looks so stylish!


----------



## imashopaholic

She's looking great post-twin babies.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ Ita!!


----------



## Jahpson

love her!! why shouldnt she get her own thread? lol

there are some folks who got their own thread and they have no talent. JLO is a bonafide celebrity!! lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ all we need to do is update this with JLO pics like the JS thread.

once i figure out how to attach pics using my mac (don't ask)  i'll def add pics here.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^ Thanks guys


----------



## Luccibag

Wow she looks better and better with age!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks youthful too! Yay for healthy living


----------



## gucci lover

i'll find more pics later on tonight!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Only thing I like about her is her style, i'll give her that much...


----------



## noon

She does have a great sense of style and you can tell she really enjoys it. But I think this is the first time ever she has been photographed wearing the same thing twice! Nice to know she is normal like the rest of us.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* were spotted out in New York City over the Fathers Day weekend - leaving a private party arm-in-arm.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous as always and even he doesn't look that bad.


----------



## gucci lover

^^beutiful


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alwasy look great


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks for the pics Karo  she looks so fresh & pretty!!i'm very inspired by her


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome Princess


----------



## PrincessMe

From people.com





"Jennifer Lopez made graduation day very special for a lucky group of Staten Island, New York, elementary school students Tuesday. 

The star dropped into P.S. 37, a school for autistic children, on Tuesday, where she performed "Let's Get Loud" for a group of eight 10- and 11-year-olds, the Associated Press reports. 

Teacher Kathy Amati told the AP that after her students saw a video of the song, they wanted to watch it every day, learn the lyrics, and practice Lopez's dance moves. 

Inspired, they wrote letters to Lopez, who was so charmed that she decided to come to their graduation."


----------



## Roe

It's irrelevant what people say about her personal choices in her life. The woman is smart, sassy, stylish, beautiful and talented.  She's made it from nothing and has managed to look & feel good all the way to the top.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ well said!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* leaves a store in Madrid, Spain wearing a newly purchased dress on Wednesday afternoon.
Husband *Marc Anthony* was also seen nearby leaving their hotel.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous. Love her m&e necklace, it's so cute!


----------



## coreylvp

wow very gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

love her!! like her necklace. very cute


----------



## PrincessMe

From gossipgirls.com

Jennifer Lopez was spotted having a wonderful time watching her hubby take the stage last night.
The &#8220;Waiting for Tonight&#8221; songstress looked sexy in a sparkly silver dress as she watched her &#8220;I Need to Know&#8221; crooner husband wow the crowd at the Palacio De Los Deportes in Madrid, Spain.


----------



## nycgr1

Roe said:


> It's irrelevant what people say about her personal choices in her life. The woman is smart, sassy, stylish, beautiful and talented. She's made it from nothing and has managed to look & feel good all the way to the top.


 

Well said  and she looks fabulous


----------



## Nola

She´s one of the most stunning women in this world, so totally gorgeous.


----------



## gucci lover

Friday, June 27th, 2008
*Another Day, Another Lawsuit*

Posted by Bossip Staff





Talk about opening up old woundsJ Lo is being forced to testify in the infamous night club shooting case against Diddy
Jennifer Lopez has been subpoenaed to testify in a lawsuit filed against hip-hop mogul Sean Combs over his involvement in a 1999 New York club shooting. The Latina was dating Combs at the time of the incident, and was present at the now-defunct Club New York when shots were fired in the venue on 27 December 1999, injuring two people.
Combs rap protege Shyne, real name Jamal Barrow, is currently serving a 10-year jail term after he was found guilty of assault, reckless endangerment and gun possession in the trial following the shooting. The rap heavyweight was arrested for various charges including weapons violations, but was acquitted of all counts.
However, both Combs and Shyne are currently fighting a $130 million (GBP65 million) civil suit filed by victim Natania Reuben, who was shot in the face during the incident.
Combs completed his deposition in the case in March (08), but *now Lopez must reveal all she knows *at an upcoming deposition after being served by Reubens lawyers last week (ends20Jun08). She was not called as a witness in the 2001 criminal trial and split from Combs shortly afterwards.
A judge will soon be required to decide whether Shyne acted alone or as part of Combs Bad Boy collective - the record label the hip-hop giant founded in 1993 - before the case goes to trial.
If both Combs and Shyne are required to stand trial, it will be up to a jury to decide who should take responsibility for the shooting.
Shyne, who did not testify during the criminal trial, may be required to take the stand and testify about the incident. He is currently incarcerated at the ******* Correctional Facility in New York State, and could be released as early as next year (09).​


----------



## PrincessMe

*Jennifer Lopez* comes out to support her husband, *Marc Anthony*, at a press conference held at Palazzo Marino on Tuesday in Milan, Italy.
*Anthony*, 39, received the Honorary Award from the Milan Town Council. Designer *Stefano Gabbana* (pictured inside) of Dolce & Gabbana also came out to support *Marc*.
Birkin handbag by Hermes.
Is *Jennifer*&#8217;s dress supposed to show her white undergarment like that?


----------



## Jahpson

check out that yellow rock on her finger. woozas!

this woman knows luxury


----------



## PrincessMe

sorry the pics are so big :shame:


----------



## irishpandabear

Jahpson said:


> check out that yellow rock on her finger. woozas!
> 
> this woman knows luxury


 
^^ Well said, she is luxury! lol!  Loving that diamond and the birkin which is keeping it company! lol!


----------



## gucci lover

at the Yamamay store in Barcelona June 29


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^Love the dress!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

*That black dress is magnificent* - perfect on her!  Didn't care for the yellow one as much...that's a hard color and style to wear even for her.

I'll take one of those yellow rocks too, pretty please!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^dont worry, im going to start giving them out for the next RAOK LMBO


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Lmbo!


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## scarlett_2005

She is so gorgeous! I love Jlo!


----------



## gucci lover

i  her sunglasses  does anyone know who they're from?  TIA


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Wow, I love her sunglasses too!  Yikes, Mark whassup with the shirt unbuttoned so far?


----------



## purseinsanity

^He looks a little pimp-ish doesn't he?  LOL.  I love Jennifer's Birkin!  Is that her sister Lynda with her?  Looks like she inherited Jennifer's Zagliani!


----------



## gucci lover

and she's pregnant too.  cool!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Roe said:


> It's irrelevant what people say about her personal choices in her life. The woman is smart, sassy, stylish, beautiful and talented.  She's made it from nothing and has managed to look & feel good all the way to the top.



exactly. haters to the left!


----------



## Jahpson

OMG! me and JLO have the same cell phone and casing!!  lmao

I also cling onto my man like that!! lmao im so obsessed.


----------



## RoseMary

her bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## meluvs2shop

mark actually looks good in the first picture ( jlo's head is leaning on his shoulder).
actually i like the way they both look in that picture. it's cute and her beauty is not overpowering him as it usually does.
i didn't know her sis was preggo!

LOVE jlo!


----------



## Roe

purseinsanity said:


> ^He looks a little pimp-ish doesn't he?  LOL.  I love Jennifer's Birkin!  Is that her sister Lynda with her?  Looks like she inherited Jennifer's Zagliani!




j lo never had that color zagliani did she? both of hers are alligator/croc.  linda's is python


----------



## purseinsanity

^Yep, she had a charcoal or gunmetal puffy python:







Hers was the first one I saw and became obsessed with!


----------



## gucci lover

Friday, July 04, 2008 
*Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony: Beach Lovin*


After finishing up with a string of South American and European performances with a show in Rome on Wednesday, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony have made a much-needed vacation stop before returning to the States.
The El Cantante co-star couple were spotted clad in their swimwear earlier today (July 4), enjoying the scenic landscape of Portofino, Italy alongside designer Stefano Gabbana.

And now that Marc has finished up his work overseas, the I Need You singer will be launching a string of US shows beginning on July 26th in Universal City, CA.
The Juntos en Concierto series will see $2 donated to the ING Run for Something Better program for every ticket sold - helping the national initiative fund school-based running and fitness-education programs.
Through my music, I want to make a difference in the lives of young people across the country, Anthony told in a statement. One way is by addressing the critical need to help reduce childhood obesity among Latino children.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Wow! She looks great for just having twins.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she looks great and like she's having a great time. cool bikini too!


----------



## shoegal27

I am so happy to see her happy.  Good for you J.Lo.   You can see how much Mark loves her.


----------



## Jahpson

wow, she looks great!! love this woman


----------



## ChanelMommy

purseinsanity said:


> ^He looks a little pimp-ish doesn't he?


 
lol 

I  her style! I am so happy she finally found happiness.


----------



## PrincessMe

More Of JLo & Marc in Italy


----------



## blueeyez259

Like others have said it is wonderful to see Jennifer Lopez looking so happy. I hope we get to see some more pictures of the twins though.


----------



## allbrandspls

she definitely looks happy and great after having twins.


----------



## gucci lover

i  when she pulls her hair back.  She's so pretty.


----------



## PrincessMe

*Jennifer Lopez* and husband *Marc Anthony* take their twins, *Emme* and *Max*, to visit their designer pal *Stefano Gabbana* at his home in Portofino, Italy on Saturday.
*Jennifer*, 38, and *Marc*, 39, spent the last week together with *Stefano*, 45. On Friday, they took a dip in the Mediterranean Sea together.
And the Tuesday before, *Jennifer* and *Stefano* supported *Marc* when he received the Honorary Award from the Milan Town Council.


----------



## PrincessMe

*Jennifer Lopez* shows off her curves in Fendi as she gets set for a boating trip in Portfino, Italy on Saturday with husband *Marc Anthony* and designers *Stefano Gabbana* and *Domenico Dolce*.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/07/06/jennifer-lopez-boat-bash/


----------



## gucci lover

She looks amazing in the white dress


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Ita! That white dress is gorgeous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

who knew that a simple hairdo like a slick-back could look so gorgeous on someone.
i love her hair pulled back!


----------



## PrincessMe

More pics from D&G's party









another shot of her bag from earlier post


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^those babies look like Marc


----------



## ellacoach

I wasn't a huge fan of hers when she was with Ben Affleck, or his for that matter, but since they split up, I have become fans of both. I love her style! And her babies are so cute! her little boy looks exactly like Marc. 

Does anyone know who makes her gladiator sandals? I love those!


----------



## purseinsanity

Too bad the babies don't look more like her!  They're still cute though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous, glowing Jen! I love how she dresses, in lots of whites and light colors, with minimal makeup and simple hair. She lets her natural beauty shine through.


----------



## PrincessMe

Back from a recent romp overseas with her husband Marc Anthony, Jennifer Lopez was spotted out for an Elle magazine photo shoot in New York City on Monday (July 14).
The 38-year-old mother was accompanied by acclaimed designer Oscar de la Renta, who supplied a lovely frock from his Spring 2008 collection for the "El Cantant" actress. Pictured below with her makeup artist Scott Barnes


----------



## purseinsanity

^She looks like a throwback to the 50s!  Love the dress on her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlett_2005 said:


> ^Wow! She looks great for just having twins.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I love J.Lo! She always looks great and I wish I could get my haircolor like hers!


----------



## Jahpson

must be nice to have friends who are major fashion designers...


----------



## Roe

i think she will always be known as a stylish icon.


----------



## imashopaholic

PrincessMe said:


>


 
She looks stunning here!


----------



## PrincessMe

From Gossipgirls.com
"For the most part, women hate to get older.  So when it came time to celebrate her 39th birthday, Jennifer Lopez decided to keep things fun with a trip to New York City&#8217;s Broadway district to see &#8220;In the Heights.&#8221;
J. Lo and her husband Marc Anthony dropped into the Richard Rogers Theatre yesterday for the &#8220;Waiting for Tonight&#8221; singer&#8217;s last birthday celebration before the big 4-0 and enjoyed clowning around with the show&#8217;s cast.


The day before, Lopez was all about shopping for her little ones at Bonpoint baby boutique along with twins Max and Emme and her mother Guadalupe.
Speaking of the twins, Marc has been constantly raving about Jennifer&#8217;s mothering skills, telling press, &#8220;She&#8217;s such an amazing mom, and I&#8217;m so proud of her.  She&#8217;s such a gem to watch.  It&#8217;s just us, man.  We&#8217;re figuring it out and having a great time.  She expects me to help, and she makes no bones about it.  I get the late shift.&#8221;


Gossip Girls​Enjoy the pictures of Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out for Jen&#8217;s birthday celebration (July 24).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Such a sweet pic, must have been a nice birthday!


----------



## meluvs2shop

happy birfday jennifer!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

J looks very tired, but she still looks good. It looks like she wears makeup because she has too, not because she wants too.


----------



## gucci lover

Love Jenn in that halter dress  she looks good


----------



## karo

Happy Birthday! She looks very natural and pretty.


----------



## karo

More pics I've found


----------



## PrincessMe

Jennifer continues the bday festivities at Eva Longoria's Restaurant Beso












^is it me or does she look wasted here?^


----------



## imashopaholic

Her and Marc look genuinely happy here. So nice to see.


----------



## gucci lover

wow, Jen looks stunning in that dress


----------



## coleigh

I would love to have this dress.


----------



## *spoiled*

she and Mark look very happy together... im happy she finally found the right one.  I still think he looks like the Taco Bell dog though...


----------



## PrincessMe

^^LMBO


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* leaves the Beverly Hills Hotel for her appointment at the Sonya Dakar Skin Clinic in Beverly Hills CA on Tuesday.

*Jen,*, 39, will be starring in _The Governess_, a romantic comedy where she will play a professional thief who has to pose as a nanny in order to pull off a heist and take care of a rich widowers three unruly children.
When she starts to fall for the kids and their dad, she must decide if she can give up her shady past for a chance at a normal life. 
_The Governess_ was written by *Kevin Wade*, who also wrote _Maid in Manhattan_. Shooting is scheduled to begin in the fall in Massachusetts.


----------



## karo

Jen leaving the salon


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> *Jen,*, 39, will be starring in _The Governess_, a romantic comedy where she will play a professional thief who has to pose as a nanny in order to pull off a heist and take care of a rich widowers three unruly children.
> When she starts to fall for the kids and their dad, she must decide if she can give up her shady past for a chance at a normal life.
> _The Governess_ was written by *Kevin Wade*, who also wrote _Maid in Manhattan_. Shooting is scheduled to begin in the fall in Massachusetts.



that sounds great! i can't wait. i personally loved maid in manhattan :shame:


----------



## bisousx

PrincessMe said:


> Jennifer continues the bday festivities at Eva Longoria's Restaurant Beso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^is it me or does she look wasted here?^


 


Wow. LOVE that dress!!  She looks fabulous


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks amazing for having had twins not so long ago.


----------



## Jahpson

love this woman


----------



## pisdapisda79

She always looks great


----------



## karo

Enjoying a romantic night out on the town and away from the twins, *Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* were spotted grabbing a bite to eat at STK on Friday evening (August 1).


----------



## imashopaholic

They look so happy together... especially in pic 2 ^


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* spent the evening free of baby duties - leaving the twins with a sitter as they enjoyed a romantic dinner date in West Hollywood.
For their Saturday night meal, the always-stylish El Cantante co-star couple opted for the trendy Foxtail Restaurant & Lounge, walking hand-in-hand as they hit the exit and headed towards their awaiting Rolls-Royce.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## misschbby

^^^^





karo said:


> More pics[i like her hair here i think she is very pretty /quote]


----------



## Jahpson

I always loved her peachy makeup


----------



## shoegal27

So she is now back in LA.. I knew she wouldn't last in NY.  
I guess I've been out of the loop, cause I just heard Linda is preggers.  I don't remember her getting married... or is she not?  Good for her anyways.  Congrats.


----------



## meluvs2shop

it's amazing to me how beautiful she looks with her hair slicked back in a simple bun. however, her hair looks much thicker now in the new pics, i guess her hairpiece is back in.

love her.


----------



## imashopaholic

Not the most flattering photo, but yes I agree her hair is a lot thicker these days. I'd say the longer locks are extensions.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her skin is amazing tho, she's always had great skin. Tons of money and the best specialists and products on hand would prolly give me great skin too...


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

I'm not a major fan, but I loved her in "Out of Sight". I'm just curious with all the Brad & Angelina news, does anyone know if J&M donated their baby photo $ to charity? I'm not trying to stir up trouble or anything, just wondering. TIA!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

As far as I know, don't think they did...


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Thanks, bdchanel!


----------



## Jahpson

imashopaholic said:


> Not the most flattering photo, but yes I agree her hair is a lot thicker these days. I'd say the longer locks are extensions.


 

almost looks like she belched in this photo


----------



## Ladybug09

imashopaholic said:


> Not the most flattering photo, but yes I agree her hair is a lot thicker these days. I'd say the longer locks are extensions.


 

 yep. She is notorious for extensions.


----------



## shoegal27

Wow 6 months after giving birth to twins, J.Lo is training for a triathalon.  Self magazine is going to blog the whole experience with her.  She was on Good morning America this morning:

http://www.self.com/livingwell/blogs/celebrity/jennifer_lopez/index.html

You go girl!  More Power!

She looks amazing!  So proud of you mamma!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She is inspiring... she really is! Just has this never-say-die attitude!


----------



## shoegal27

I love her, and it was nice to see her this morning, sans makeup and heels.  Today she was Jennifer.   She left J.Lo home.  She really is inspiring.  I am so glad that she is doing this marathan.  She is showing us that we all have that winning spirit inside.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> almost looks like she belched in this photo


----------



## PrincessMe

talking about her triathlon training on GMA













http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/jennifer-lopez-central-8188-20.jpghttp://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/jennifer-lopez-central-8188-20.jpg


----------



## shoegal27

Damn she looks better than me, and I had no babies!


----------



## PrincessMe

shoegal27 said:


> Wow 6 months after giving birth to twins, J.Lo is training for a triathalon. Self magazine is going to blog the whole experience with her. She was on Good morning America this morning:
> 
> http://www.self.com/livingwell/blogs/celebrity/jennifer_lopez/index.html
> 
> You go girl! More Power!
> 
> She looks amazing! So proud of you mamma!


 
Thanks for the link


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love her & i can't say it enough.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks amazing after 6 months:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdvD1FHQRxE


----------



## calicaliente

That's so great that J.Lo is going to do a triathalon! That's inspiring to us mommies out there who want to "try" to get back into shape after metamorphisizing throughout our pregnancies.


----------



## BTBF

It's a great way for her to lose weight.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i would love to see her belly picture. in the video she lifts up her shirt and says "before & after" while pointing at her pregnant sister.


----------



## lorenzo94580

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26272630/?GT1=BUZZ3



> *Phelps, schmelps! J.Lo&#8217;s also in training*
> 
> By Courtney Hazlett
> The Scoop
> MSNBC
> updated 6:31 a.m. PT, Tues., Aug. 19, 2008
> Poor Jennifer Lopez. The new mom is training for a triathlon, but everyone is too busy watching the Olympics to notice.Lopez, who appeared on "Good Morning America" Aug. 18 to discuss her preparations for the Malibu Triathlon, was overheard saying after the segment that she &#8220;couldn&#8217;t understand why everyone is talking about that swimmer,&#8221; according to a GMA source. &#8220;She couldn&#8217;t come up with (eight-time gold-medal winner Michael) Phelps&#8217; name, and then she yammered on about how she was the one training for a triathlon just six months after giving birth, and how that was the big story right now, not &#8216;the swimmer.&#8217; &#8221;
> Lopez is planning on donating money raised for her race to the Children&#8217;s Hospital of Los Angeles. To help drum up attention, she started a blog to share tips on training. &#8220;Touch up makeup prior to your run&#8221; hasn&#8217;t made its way into any posts, despite Lopez being spotted arriving in Central Park with her makeup artist later in the day. &#8220;Apparently, Jenny from the Block requires a lot of powder,&#8221; says the source.


Hmm.... maybe she should pick up a newspaper every now and then.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i could have sworn she mentioned phelps in the above interview....


----------



## Jahpson

lorenzo94580 said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26272630/?GT1=BUZZ3
> 
> Hmm.... maybe she should pick up a newspaper every now and then.


 

I sincerely hope she didn't just say that she didn't know who Phelps was...


----------



## Charlie

Jahpson said:


> I sincerely hope she didn't just say that she didn't know who Phelps was...


 
Oh she knew who he was, she just didnt understand why we are making a big deal when he has *ONLY* won eight gold medals and broke a world olympic record, she believes the media should be focussed on her training... 
*Jennifer Lopez Michael Phelps Slam: Michael Phelps Media Buzz Angers Jennifer Lopez*









On Planet J. Lo, good-natured guys from Baltimore win eight Olympic gold medals every day. And thats exactly why Bronx-born Boriqua Jennifer Lopez cant understand what all the Michael Phelps fuss is about. 
The 23-year-old champion swimmer won the hearts of Americans after shattering records at the 2008 Beijing [COLOR=#0d37ff! important][COLOR=#0d37ff! important]Olympics[/COLOR][/COLOR]. 
*Phelps has distinguished himself as the Most Outstanding Olympian of All-Time.So what? Big deal, Jenn says*. The film and singing star cant understand why laymen are so captivated by the swimmer when shes got a [COLOR=#0d37ff! important][COLOR=#0d37ff! important]triathlon[/COLOR][/COLOR] to train for. Priorities, people!
An MSNBC spy overheard the [COLOR=#0d37ff! important][COLOR=#0d37ff! important]singer[/COLOR][/COLOR] blabbering about the swimmer on the set of her Monday morning appearance on _Good Morning America_. *(Video Here)*
Jennifer brought the morning newscast along as she trained for the Malibu Triathlon, which will be participating in this October.
Jennifer _couldnt understand why everyone is talking about that swimmer,_ according to a _GMA_ spy. _*She couldnt come up with (eight-time gold-medal winner Michael) Phelps name, and then she yammered on about how she was the one training for a triathlon just six months after giving birth, and how that was the big story right now, not the swimmer. *_
Good to know you arent bitter, Jenn.

http://www.popcrunch.com/jennifer-l...hael-phelps-media-buzz-angers-jennifer-lopez/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

not to say i agree with her, or that he doesn't deserve the attention, but... it seems like the public is definitely so RANDOM with when and whom they heap massive amounts of praise on. there have been past olympics and olympians that have achieved similarly amazing feats as phelps, but they haven't even gotten a fraction of the media attention. and not just olympians, but celebs in general. it's doesn't quite make sense that paris hilton gets a ton of attention for doing nothing, then the public switches to caring about ppl who actually DO do something (like athletes), then they'll stop caring about achievement again. it's quite nonsensical and stupid, this celebrity obsession. 

and i'll bet anything that in six months, no one will care about michael phelps. which is sad considering how much ppl claim to care now. 

anyway, rant over! lol we can go back to jlo pics now


----------



## Jahpson

its not everyday you get someone like phelps who breaks not only world records, but his own and takes home 8 gold medals in ONE olympics alone!

ok, who hasn't done a triathlon? Jlo isn't the only one in training...I think she needs to get over herself.

the last time (and I am a great fan so don't doubt me) she was considered hot from the press was when everyone was involved in her personal life. not her movies or her music. sad really...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^  She DOES need to get over herself....what a stupid thing to say...


----------



## shoegal27

I love the pix of her with her hats.. she is so cute.


----------



## shoegal27

in color:


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27

LOVE the jlo bun


----------



## imashopaholic

Her hair always looks hot. Who's her stylist?


----------



## purseinsanity

^I think she uses Oribe a lot.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* dresses in head-to-toe red at a reception sponsored by _The Jennifer Lopez Foundation_ held at the Denver Art Museum in Denver, Colorado on Wednesday.
The 39-year-old new mom joined CauseCast, Viacom and Capitol File magazine in honoring *Marian Wright Edelman*, the found of the Childrens Defense Fund.
The CDF is a a research and advocacy group that tries to ensure every child a healthy start, a head start, a fair start, a safe start, and a moral start in life and successful passage to adulthood with the help of caring families and communities.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^WTF is wrong with her hair, its not a good look, something about her just looks off, maybe its the makeup too.


----------



## shoegal27

I think she cut her hair


----------



## Jahpson

the makeup looks a little odd, and the hair is wayy to puffy..too much volume


she still has an enviable figure!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I can't get over her figure after twins. Looks great!!


----------



## shoegal27

^^Its the marathon training... she is working really hard to shape up for it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love her dress! she looks great (face & body wise) but i don't love the hair color.


----------



## shoegal27

I don't like her hair color either.. too light.. but she is stunning.


----------



## PrincessMe

wow she looks much leaner

do you guys think she has a wig on??


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks good!


----------



## noon

Her hair color is way too light imo - it doesnt suit her.


----------



## gucci lover

Friday, August 29, 2008 
*Jennifer Lopez and Jessica Alba: Voto Latino*


It has been a crazy week mixing celebrities and politics in Denver, Colorado. And on Wednesday night, Jennifer Lopez and Jessica Alba were busy rallying the Latino vote.
The Love Dont Cost a Thing songstress and the Dark Angel actress converged on Vinyl Nightclub in downtown Denver to inform and encourage Latin Americans to get involved in the political system.

Jess looked amazing in a sparkly black knee-length dress while J. Lo did her thing in a lavender strapless frock with a curled-up do and some wrist bling.
Also in the house were Rosario Dawson (co-founder of Voto Latino), Fat Joe, and Wilmer Valderrama, all staunch supporters of ********ic Presidential Candidate Barack *****.


----------



## shoegal27

eeek, Jessica Alba looks horrid.. looks like the baby sucked out all her beauty.


----------



## purseinsanity

^She looks tired.


----------



## wordpast

^ agreed. tired.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

JLo looks so happy now...truly happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

JLos dress is fabulous!! As for Jessica, hopefully she gets her glow back.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jennifer just looks so content!


----------



## Charlie

shoegal27 said:


> eeek, Jessica Alba looks horrid.. looks like the baby sucked out all her beauty.


 

Lol, it is funny to see someone that once said "dont call me latina" at the Voto Latino event. 

Jlo does look great!


----------



## mlbags

JLo is literally glowing..... everything on her looks perfect in this pic - hair colour, hair style, length, make-up. Even the colour of her dress is so flattering on her. Perfection I must say!


----------



## meluvs2shop

PrincessMe said:


> do you guys think she has a wig on??




i actually thought the same thing when i first saw those pictures.


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> eeek, Jessica Alba looks horrid.. looks *like the baby sucked out all her beauty*.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CRYLATER3 said:


> Lol, it is funny to see someone that once said "dont call me latina" at the Voto Latino event.



ha! i thought the same exact thing when i first saw alba at the event.
gorgeous woman but she rubs me the wrong way especially after that comment.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i don't even get what she meant by it. she's latina but she doesn't want people calling her that? HUH?


back to jlo, lol- her and marc are living in NY these days, right?


----------



## *Lo

Jlo looks fabulous a always....ALba always looks like she is so miserable


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ i don't even get what she meant by it. she's latina but she doesn't want people calling her that? HUH?
> 
> 
> back to jlo, lol- her and marc are living in NY these days, right?



i did read the article but it was so long ago so please forgive me b/c i am going to paraphrase here: she basically said since she wasn't raised with any ethnic ties so she had a hard time associating herself to one particular group since she never truly felt accepted. she then goes on to say she doesn't like being labeled something just b/c of her blood lines


OK! _now_ back to JLO


----------



## PrincessMe

these photos are also posted in the on the cover thread


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She is gorgeous, and the photos are stunning!


----------



## mlbags

JLo is fabulous.  I like that she can be quite a chameleon too!  Really like that.


----------



## NicolesCloset

The pics are ART.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ITA I made the one with donatella my background..the colors are just so beautiful


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meluvs2shop said:


> i did read the article but it was so long ago so please forgive me b/c i am going to paraphrase here: she basically said since she wasn't raised with any ethnic ties so she had a hard time associating herself to one particular group since she never truly felt accepted. she then goes on to say she doesn't like being labeled something just b/c of her blood lines
> 
> 
> OK! _now_ back to JLO





hmm, ok. in that light, it doesn't sound _so_ bad. i suppose people are taken out of context in the press and the public jumps to conclusions. perhaps that was the case here. i guess i can empathize somewhat, but not due to race. i'm a first gen american and as a kid, esp in elementary and middle school, i didn't feel like i quite belonged in either my family's culture, or american culture.


can't wait to get that elle. sometimes their celeb shoots are sort of on the bland side, white background, high key lighting.... but these look great!


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> i did read the article but it was so long ago so please forgive me b/c i am going to paraphrase here: she basically said since she wasn't raised with any ethnic ties so she had a hard time associating herself to one particular group since she never truly felt accepted. she then goes on to say she doesn't like being labeled something just b/c of her blood lines
> 
> 
> OK! _now_ back to JLO


 
thats ridiculous! (her excuse that is)

she shouldnt deny her heritage. if either her mom or dad is latino, whether she is familar with the culture or not, she is still latino!!

we are all one half our mom and one half our dad! 

She doesnt have to be included in a group to be something. She inherited it through her parents and that alone should be enough to represent!

I'm only one half bajan (barbados) and I am still very proud of my heritage.


----------



## meera

I think Jessica said very little of what she was "quoted" as saying.  It's just so easy to believe that she's a *****, and people always like scandal.  I don't like or dislike her, but it's no different than the myriad "quotes" attributed to Mariah Carey (and even recently to JLo). Righteous indignation is just so much fun!

As for why Jessica looks so bad in the photos, she shouldn't wear black. Or sit next to JLo! She's cute, but Jennifer is just stunning. 

As for the photo,


----------



## PrincessMe

JlO and her new clothing line designer Albino


----------



## gucci lover

^^Wow, she is HOT!!  Love that photo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

that last pic is truly awesome


----------



## shoegal27

*Lo said:


> Jlo looks fabulous a always....ALba always looks like she is so miserable


I agree, Alba always looks so unhappy and mad... not a good look for her.


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> JlO and her new clothing line designer Albino


 

that dress is hot too. I'll hold my breath until I get the prices. lol


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Eva Longoria out for Fashion Week (September 7).


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ not really feeling her outfit but i lover her guts!

someone like kmoss can get away with this look...i think its the jacket that is throwing me off


----------



## Jahpson

^^ its the booties that are ruining IMO

please folks, lets leave them for wide leg slacks!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^yeah, that too!


----------



## Kimm992

I think she's hot in whatever she puts on...


----------



## misschbby

love her love her!!


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* at The Marc Jacobs show during the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2009 with pal *Jennifer Lopez*.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## gucci lover

Jenn blows Victoria awaaaaaay in the looks!  Sorry, i just had to compare... but i still love Vic.  J-Lo's face in this pic is too cute!  She most have not liked the dress.. LOL


----------



## imashopaholic

Poor Victoria... no matter how hard she tries she'll never come close to JLo in the natural beauty stakes.


----------



## Jahpson

I wish I could hang with both of them.


----------



## Jahpson

gucci lover said:


> Jenn blows Victoria awaaaaaay in the looks! Sorry, i just had to compare... but i still love Vic. J-Lo's face in this pic is too cute! She most have not liked the dress.. LOL


 

Jlo's thoughts: "Are you serious? That dress looks raggedy!"

what JLo says: "Oh yeah, I see what your talking about"


----------



## vlore

Jennifer looks very good!!! She looks natural, relaxed. I love her outfit!
Victoria- too stiff!!! And too skinny!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> I wish I could hang with both of them.



me toooooo!!!!

jlo looks AmazING


----------



## PrincessMe

LOVE J's Makeup above!!


----------



## nicole2730

*JLo looks so natural and pretty here.  posh looks like she's trying a little too hard.  too bad cuz she's adorable when she smiles *


----------



## thatgurl

gucci lover said:


> Jenn blows Victoria awaaaaaay in the looks!  Sorry, i just had to compare... but i still love Vic.  J-Lo's face in this pic is too cute!  She most have not liked the dress.. LOL



ITA about loving her face in this pic.

We usually see her smiling or not smiling.  It is just too cute seeing her like this.  You can hear her saying, "That's not so cute"


----------



## purseinsanity

Jennifer looks sooo classy in that white dress!


----------



## Luccibag

WOW, she must have lost tons of weight considering she's standing next to posh who is wearing black, plus Jlo is wearing a white dress!  I would think she'd look huge!  She looks great.  Brave move!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jennifer looks really, really content now. So happy and radiant!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* sits front and center at the Oscar De La Renta Spring 2009 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week on Wednesday in New York City.


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous.


----------



## mlbags

nicole2730 said:


> *JLo looks so natural and pretty here. posh looks like she's trying a little too hard. too bad cuz she's adorable when she smiles *


 
I agree totally!  JLo is so natural and relaxed in all the pics.
VB is just trying too hard and seems to be on her toes every second so as not to get caught on candid camera with a bad pic!  Too edgy, too pose-y.  She should just smile more and r-e-l-a-x!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^omgosh J's looking more beautiful everday!

love how fresh & natural she appears


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wow! Look at the legroom in that vehicle in post #215. I wonder if it is a Bentley.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ it also could be a maybach...


----------



## gucci lover

she cancelled on Project Runway as a guest judge due to a foot injury but she's still going to run the marathon this weekend.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^ lol


----------



## ballerina

I like her as a brunette better.


----------



## sierrasun1

Is she going to run in the marathon still?  I wondered since she dropped out of Project Runway.  I don't know the what/why exactly; but, it was disappointing to hear that she wouldn't do that one episode of Proj Runway and show support for aspiring designers.


----------



## H_addict

I am a big JLo fan but this look does nothing for her (IMO):










She really looks FAB @ Marc Jacobs and Oscar De La Renta though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

something seems fishy about her dropping out of Project Runway.  I mean really, she's been at fashion week traipsing around in sky high heels, THEN all of a sudden she backed out.

Ummmm, all you have to do is sit and judge.  not much walking required.


----------



## gucci lover

^^my thoughts exactly and a correspondent for Extra mentioned that she's been wanting to be a guest judge on the show for several seasons; she's finally got the chance to judge and she backed out.  Too bad!  I really wanted to see her.


----------



## priss

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ it also could be a maybach...




*meluvs2shop*,

I agree.  I think its a Maybach 62, the larger of the two versions.  I spy the Maybach curtain on the window of the back, driver's side door.  Neither of the 4 door Bentley's have that much leg room.  The closest thing would be the Phantom and its doors meet in the center, instead of all going the same direction like the other 99% of cars!!


----------



## priss

nicole2730 said:


> *JLo looks so natural and pretty here.  posh looks like she's trying a little too hard.  too bad cuz she's adorable when she smiles *



Are we gonna act like VB doesnt look like a bobble head figure in this pic?  I mean really guys, lets stop tap dancing around the obvious. 

 Wait, make that the head and body from 2 different bobble head dolls.  Did the folks over at Mystic tan forget her face?  Or did her makeup artist forget to go 2 shades darker with the MAC?


----------



## Jahpson

gucci lover said:


> she cancelled on Project Runway as a guest judge due to a foot injury but she's still going to run the marathon this weekend.


 

talk about backwards

i had no idea you needed your foot to be a guest judge...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* had the support of several important men in her life as she successfully competed in the Nautica Malibu Triathlon on Sunday, finishing the race in 2 hours, 23 minutes and 28 seconds. 

The singer-actress was cheered on from the sidelines by husband *Marc Anthony,* who escorted her to a VIP area with his arm securely around her after she crossed the finish line, exhausted, but with her fists pumped in victory. 

In the VIP area, Lopez met up with *Matthew McConaughey*, who also competed in the triathlon at Zuma Beach. The actor greeted his former _Wedding Planner_ costar with a big hug. And Lopez was accompanied along the way by her trainer Gunnar Peterson, who was not racing himself, but was there to help out.

Lopez, 39, has been training for the event  her first ever triathlon  with Peterson and _Self_ magazine editor-in-chief Lucy Danziger. In August, she appeared on _Good Morning America_, boasting a positive attitude about her workout regimen. "I feel great," she said on the show. "I have more energy  [and] I'm proud of myself." She also revealed that she would be raising money for Children's Hospital Los Angeles. 

Wearing forest green Juicy sweats when she arrived Sunday morning, Lopez changed quickly into her wetsuit before the swim portion as Peterson and a bodyguard held up towels to shield her from the paparazzi. Also watching: Her fans, who offered their love. As Lopez and her entourage  including her sister, an assistant and several bodyguards  made its way to the beach, fans yelled, "I love you J.Lo." 

She clearly appreciated the support, smiling and waving back. 

But for McConaughey, the event was all business. The actor (and fitness buff) had his game face on before the race as he stretched. He even had a friend rub deodorant on his neck to cut down on his friction from his suit. 

Still, the actor broke his serious demeanor for a moment, though, when he spotted girlfriend *Camila Alves*  who spent some of the race time in the VIP area, holding son *Levi *in a baby bjorn. McConaughey left the line to give her a kiss and rub Levi before the swim began.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I love that white dress she wore in those fashion week pics with VB!


----------



## karo

Jennifer competed in a half-mile ocean swim, an 18 mile out-and-back bike course, and a 4-mile out-and-back run course. 
The competition, which was presented by Toyota, helped raise money for their charity partner, Childrens Hospital Los Angeles. 
The 39-year-old mother, who gave birth to twins *Max* and *Emme* almost seven months ago, is rumored to be throwing husband *Marc Anthony*s 40th birthday bash later tonight at the Bowery Hotel.
She wants to make it a Cuban casino-themed party, a spy snitched to the Daily News. It will be like a casino from the 60s, with everyone gambling.


----------



## karo

I must say that's quite impressive. She looks great and has a fab body - not so thin like other celebs.


----------



## shoegal27

did she spill some pizza from the block on her dress?  Whats that stain?


----------



## meluvs2shop

she made great time!! she's amazing!!!!


----------



## TheFairestLady

shoegal27 said:


> did she spill some pizza from the block on her dress? Whats that stain?


 

I think that is something on the models shoe in the foreground.


----------



## purseinsanity

^She did very well in the triathalon.  Very impressive.  Also impressive how quickly her "foot injury" seems to have resolved!


----------



## Jahpson

Go Jlo!!


----------



## karo

Last night (September 14), *Jennifer Lopez* celebrated her hubby* Marc* *Anthonys* 40th birthday with a swanky New York City soiree.
The Jenny From the Block songstress rented out space at the Bowery Hotel, located in Manhattans trendy West Village.  And when they arrived, Anthony was blown away.
J.Lo sported a strapless ivory-colored floor-length gown while Marc went for a vintage tuxedo, including a powder blue jacket, black vest, and black trousers.
Guests in attendance for the evening affair included Brooke Shields, Dita Von Teese, Leah Remini, Lynda Lopez, the Versace gals, as well as Djimon Hounsou and Kimora Lee Simmons .


----------



## karo

J.Lo and Marc
Leah Remini 
Dita
Brooke Shields with husband


----------



## karo

Allegra and Donatella Versace
Djimon Hounsou with Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## H_addict

She looks absolutely stunning in this dress!


----------



## karo

Hours after completing her first-ever triathlon in Malibu, a glammed-up Jennifer Lopez returns to New York on Sunday night to celebrate husband Marc Anthony's 40th birthday with a star-studded bash at the Bowery Hotel.


----------



## gucci lover

she does look beautiful.  Man, talk about jet-setting!  

I knew about D.V.'s daughter's eating disorder but it looks 
like mom is going down that path as well


----------



## PrincessMe

aww poor Alegra isnt looking so healthy


----------



## PrincessMe

JGlow in St Tropez


----------



## gucci lover

^^gorgeous   she has the same sandals as the kardashian sisters!


----------



## PrincessMe

I love her dress~


----------



## Kimm992

She is so beautiful!!


----------



## mlbags

Saw this on Mail Online. Not very flattering huh....

*Oh no, J-Lo! Fashion faux pas for Jennifer Lopez as she wears a crumpled brown dress*
Travelling around the Med on the private yacht of fashion royalty Dolce and Gabbana you might think Jennifer Lopez would have her pick of clothes.
But as nipped to the shops in St Tropez today the popstar looked decidedly crumpled.
In her embroidered brown smock and gladiator sandals she could have done with seeking the advice of her designer friends.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her hair!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow, she looks amazing especially considering she's given birth to twins.


----------



## karo

She looks so beautiful on the last pics. Love her hair and make-up and the dresses are fabulous.


----------



## karo

Here are some more pics, including a pic of one of the tiwns!


----------



## karo

Some bigger pics


----------



## purseinsanity

I love those sandals!  Anyone know what they are?


----------



## meluvs2shop

the new pics!
and this one is a throw back to the old Jlo-she looks amaxing!


----------



## karo

purseinsanity said:


> I love those sandals! Anyone know what they are?


 They're *Sam Edelman*


----------



## Jahpson

^ wow, good work!

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/37996689/c/385.html


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks.  I'm amazed she wears shoes that are under $100!  LOL.


----------



## imashopaholic

Her skin is flawless. What's her secret?


----------



## alicia753

Love her dress!
Wonder who the designer Is?


----------



## shoegal27

imashopaholic said:


> Her skin is flawless. What's her secret?


 
lots of money, all the time in the world to relax and vacation!


----------



## vlore

meluvs2shop said:


> the new pics!
> and this one is a throw back to the old Jlo-she looks amaxing!



She looks absolutely FABULOUS!!!


----------



## glammm

aww they gave their son a mohawk!!! how adorable and so angelina jolie'esque


----------



## karo

Keeping her plans a secret, Jennifer Lopez gave hubby Marc Anthony a birthday to remember: a surprise bash Sept. 14 at New York's Bowery Hotel, just hours after she competed in a triathlon in Malibu. "I can't believe we pulled it off," Lopez told PEOPLE of the 1940s Cuban nightclub-themed party, which featured showgirls modeled after Havana's famous Tropicana.

And Anthony never suspected a thing. In fact, Lopez had told her husband they were flying to New York to dine with pal Katie Holmes. "My favorite moment was as we walked in," Lopez said. "Marc was in shock. It made my knees go weak. He was so happy." 

Lopez and Anthony try their luck at the tables. Also on tap for the night: Entertainment by burlesque dancer Dita Von Teese and a salsa orchestra. "She wanted a sexy vibe with the casino and showgirls," party planner Liberty Woodman said. 

That's rich! Lopez shows off the night's currency, "Marc money," which featured the guest of honor's mug on the bill.

After blowing out his birthday candles, Anthony had a few words for his mojito-sipping guests, "I'm 40 years old. Let the music roll!" And he gave a hand to his wife, telling Lopez, "You are the cutest thing!"


----------



## karo

Lopez got her chance on the mic also  performing a sultry version of "My Man" for an audience that included pals Brooke Shields and Leah Remini.

If the morning's triathlon wore Lopez out, she didn't show it. The singer-actress hit the dancefloor in her Marchesa dress. "I didn't feel horrible," she said. "Just a little tired. I had a little headache, maybe it was the relief of the stress."

The perfect ending to a perfect night? A kiss, of course! And a European getaway with their twins, Max and Emme. "After I sang, I told him we were leaving for Italy and Greece," Lopez said. "We got on the plane around 4 a.m. [and] we talked about how we pulled it off."


----------



## karo

Continuing to enjoy their time off of work with a trip abroad, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted shopping at the Dolce & Gabana boutique in Portofino, Italy on Saturday (September 20).


----------



## jmh

vlore said:


> She looks absolutely FABULOUS!!!




Wow!!!!!


----------



## karo

Continuing along with their European getaway, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony turned up in the beautiful locale of Athens, Greece on Sunday (September 21).

Lopez, 39, was hard at work during the couples stay - taking part in a photo shoot with help on her hairdo from none other than celebrity top stylist Ken Paves.


----------



## karo

She's just beautiful.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ OMG shes just unreal! love every pic!!
my favorite thing about JL is that she seems like shes having so much fun, the way she embraces life


----------



## SpecialK

Does anyone know who makes these glasses! They are HOT!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SpecialK said:


> Does anyone know who makes these glasses! They are HOT!



They're by Lanvin, they are still available at Barney NY


----------



## imashopaholic

Sure she's beautiful but this outfit isn't doing her any favours. And her hairline and upper arms look awful. Not very flattering.


----------



## Kassandra.

On Saturday she gave a concert in Athens, Greece. The show lasted just one hour. She sang playback and not live. Her outfits were terrible. She is quite fat. Looking like a woman who just gave birth to tweens but not as a showwoman who must be able to dance. In fact she couldn't dance because of her weight. I will not comment if she is talented or not. The only thing I would like to say though is that I find it unexeptable for a star like JLo to treat her fans in smaller countries of the world like this. People payed real money - and the ticket was not cheap - in order to see her and the show was pure disappointment. Just an easy way to make fast some money using her fame. So much for the diva.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why is Ken Paves her hairstylist now? I thought her old faithful was Oribe!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I used to love her, gone off her a bit but she's still ok. Her style isn't doing much for me these days.


----------



## karo

Making another stop on her ongoing European vacation, Jennifer Lopez was spotted out shopping at Via Montenapoleone in Milan, Italy on Tuesday (September 23).


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## legaldiva

^ Oh man, why don't I live in NYC!!!???


----------



## meluvs2shop

karo said:


> Making another stop on her ongoing European vacation, Jennifer Lopez was spotted out shopping at Via Montenapoleone in Milan, Italy on Tuesday (September 23).



LOL. stars crack me up when they do this: she's dressed like it's january and her bodyguard looks like it's summer


----------



## meluvs2shop

legaldiva said:


> ^ Oh man, why don't I live in NYC!!!???



i'm going to try and go! if i can get my work done and escape i'll be there.
haha  her!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Tell her PF loves her on behalf of all of us!


----------



## Veelyn

She looks HOT!

Her arms are flabby because she just had twins earlier this year..and for just having twins 7 months ago...I must say she looks great!


----------



## PrincessMe

at d&g show in italy


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh. My. Gosh!!!! Flawless, gorgeous, stunning, lovely, beautiful!! If I was gay I'd so go for her


----------



## mlbags

Oh gawd.... she's incredibly gorgeous! Can't get enough of her and here's another pic to admire......







Jennifer Lopez and hubby Marc Anthony with fellow triathlete Matthew McConaughey and girlfriend Camila Alves at the Dolce & Gabbana runway show in Milan. / people.com


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## meluvs2shop

^damn. those shoes are gorgeous! 

what's the line going across her eyes? is that my computer screen or is she wearing a netted veil?


----------



## Jahpson

You know what? Jlo is really small.


----------



## purseinsanity

I LOVE those last two pics of her...she looks amazing!  Those shoes are TDF!!  I think she's got a veil on!


----------



## Veelyn

She is so hot.


----------



## irishpandabear

I am obsessed with that silver dress, veil combo-beyond hot!


----------



## jmh

Did anyone see her on the cover of October Elle??? I love her makeup!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Miss_Q said:


>


 Anyone know who these shoes are by??


----------



## legaldiva

Abs flawless!


----------



## karo

She looks stunning!


----------



## PrincessMe

jmh said:


> Did anyone see her on the cover of October Elle??? I love her makeup!!!


me too i want to go buy all the color suggestions!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow what a booty! Is that a pair of Spanx I see under her outfit?


----------



## PrincessMe

Another Photo in Greece


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks waaay better than Madonna in that outfit!


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## FullyLoaded

Style Icon. Period.

I would love to have a multi chain necklace like she is wearing above....


----------



## Luccibag

PrincessMe said:


>


 I think Marc Anthony actually looks pretty hot in this pic...


----------



## imashopaholic

Hmmm not sure about the flip flops. They seem a bit out of place with his outfit. Loafers would've been a cool casual look but yeah I agree, he looks good here.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Pics




















Courtesy of Gossipgirls


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have now begun my quest to find those YSL heels she has on, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jahpson

Her hair has been looking so...dry lately.

Jlo's figure is similar to mine. Smedium sized chest, small waist and mlarge bottom...lol

only my legs aren't skinny like hers. Mine are short and kinda stubby. But im ok to admit my flaws lol


----------



## irishpandabear

I also think she looks better than Madonna in that outfit, she is a stunner.


----------



## legaldiva

I love her.  Fabulous--as always.

"Can't walk a mile in my YSLs, I strap em on and I walk it off."  I love that song from her last album!!


----------



## PrincessMe

wow her legs are so skinny! she looks absolutely gorgeous~love her bag too


----------



## gucci lover

Love the Old Navy shot   I wonder if JLo even knows what ON is...


----------



## imashopaholic

Oh to have her stylist, makeup artist, hairdresser, trainer, chef, etc.


----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## gucci lover

^^not too crazy about the hair & make-up but everything else looks good


----------



## Kellybag

a bit too much makeup


----------



## Jahpson

^ yeah, smoky eye with red lipstick. that is way too much


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> ^ yeah, smoky eye with red lipstick. that is way too much



I agree, she looks much better when she does lighter makeup. Dramatic makeup like that ages her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It's a different look for her, so hats off to her for taking the risk and still looking good!


----------



## Compass Rose

Wearing red lipstick like that certainly runs the risk of adding a few more years to your look unless it's done just right.   She looks older.


----------



## kasmom

Not a fan of her makeup or hair


----------



## BagsRME

She looks older with that makeup. The outfit is gorgeous though.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her dress but not so fond of her makeup.


----------



## purseinsanity

^ITA with everyone.


----------



## shoegal27

totally love the smoky eye with a pale pink or neutral lip, but that red... NEVER a fan!


----------



## imashopaholic

to the :kiss: but at least she's rocking a hot frock.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez *was asked about her reaction to *Victoria Beckham's* new short hair cut and the actress admitted it shocked the heck out of her.  
"I was so shocked. I arranged to meet up with her the day she had it done. She didn&#8217;t tell me what she was doing, so I turned up and there was she was with this incredibly short black hair. I was knocked out. 
"I told her she looked like Audrey Hepburn. I think she&#8217;s such a great girl." ​And it isn&#8217;t just Beckham&#8217;s hair that Lopez is a fan of - she really admires the star&#8217;s new clothing range. 
"I was so excited for her that her fashion collection went so well. Everyone loved it. I&#8217;m really proud of her." ​


----------



## ashsin

does anyone knwo where i can find these sam edelman sandals that shes wearing?? they appear to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* is chiffon chic at ELLE Magazines 15th Annual Women in Hollywood Tribute held at The Four Seasons on Monday in Los Angeles.
The 39-year-old mom recently opened up about sending her 7-month-old fraternal twins, *Max* and *Emme*, to *Scientology school* someday. 
When asked if shed consider schooling her son and daughter in a Scientology school, *Jennifer* said, Yeah, I wouldnt mind, she told The Daily Beast. Not at all. Because I know that the technologies that they have are very helpfulIts all about communication. Thats the thing I really dont like about talking about this. I do know so many great people who do do it, who choose it as a lifestyle and really follow it and it is their religionI just wish that people wouldnt judge it without knowing what it is.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez opens up about motherhood, Scientology, and a &#8220;nervous breakdown&#8221; that she&#8217;s never publicly discussed*
"Don't blow the horn," I tell my driver as we approach the gates. "I'm sure we're being watched. A guard will appear." 

Sure enough, the ornate iron gates swing open and a large Latin guard speeds toward us on a Segway Human Transporter, his ear glued to a walkie-talkie.

"I'm here to see Miss Lopez," I inform him as glares at me through the window. 

We are led through a canopy of beech trees and oaks on the immaculately manicured grounds of the Marc Anthony and Jennifer Lopez estate on the North Shore of Long Island*--the same rolling acreage where F. Scott Fitzgerald set _The Great Gatsby_.

As we park behind a $300,000 Audie Spyker sports car, Anthony emerges from the driver's side and stares back at me. In a T-shirt and a pair of clam diggers that reveal a tattoo on his right calf, he strides into the house through a side door without a word.

I've caught the family on a bad day. Lopez, who gave birth to twins Emme Guatelupe and Max David only four months ago, has caught a bug from her daughter and is feeling ill. But, ever the trouper, she agrees to go through with our interview anyway, opening up about topics including Scientology, breast-feeding, and a "nervous breakdown," as she calls it, that she's never publicly discussed.


----------



## karo

When I meet Lopez in a dimly lit pine study filled with gold records and Grammy awards, she has dispensed with the usual packaging and gloss. Her unwashed hair is pulled severely back and there's a halo of frizz around the crown of her head. She wears no make-up, her eyes are glassy, and her feverish cheeks are aglow. I think of Fitzgerald's heroine, Daisy Buchanan, whose face was "sad and lovely with bright things in it." 

Before I can fully apologize for putting her through an interview, Max begins to cry upstairs. Daisy from the Block excuses herself and returns with both twins in her arms. Emme's ears are already pierced with tiny gold hoops in them. Max is wearing a black onesie with an array of sequins on its back.

After refusing to have a nanny for the first four months of her children's lives, she has reluctantly ceded that she may need one. "I'm trying out my first one today," she whispers. "But I still can't stand the sound of my babies crying without tending to them myself." 

Lopez, wearing an orange Scoop T-shirt dress, looks as gratefully exhausted as any new mother. I ask her if she needs some privacy so she can nurse the twins who are beginning to squirm. "Is that something you've chosen to do?  To breast-feed?"

"No," she says as I ask if the La Leche League has come after her for such a decision. She laughs and readjusts the twins in her arms. "No. No. Some people are radical about it. But to each his own."

"If you had had only one child would you have chosen to breast-feed?"

"No ... I ... ah .... it's not that ... I'd rather not discuss it. It's a whole other thing. If you want to go off-the-record I'll tell you."

We decide to stay on-the-record. "Have you suffered any postpartum depression in the last four months?" I ask.       

She admits there have been a few rough days. "People kept prepping me for it, but it didn't happen. At the tenth day after giving birth all that chemical stuff did peak - that hormone thing - and I did cry a lot that day because I was having so much trouble moving. I had a c-section," she says. "Have you ever seen a c-section? I told them I didn't want to know anything, but afterwards they told me they had cut six layers. That's why you can't walk afterwards. I couldn't get up fast enough to feed the babies. It went on for about three days. Marc was helping out a lot and I was crying and crying and going, 'Oh, Papi &#8230; they're going to know everybody more than me."  She begins to pretend she is sobbing, waking up a now sleeping Emme in the process.  "They're going to love everybody more than me!" She stares into her daughters opened eyes. "Don't worry, baby. I was just acting," Lopez says.  "Mommy is an actress and she does dramatic things."


----------



## karo

*The Breakdown

*Any sort of depression is hard to imagine from a woman who seems to barrel through any sort of emotional problem.

"I don't get nervous. I don't get depressed. Blah blah blah," she says, but pauses to reconsider. Still staring into her daughter's eyes, she reaches an instant, instinctual decision. She will start now, in this moment, not-lying in her daughter's presence. "There was a time when I was very overworked and I was doing music and movies and so many things. I was suffering from a lack of sleep. And I did have a kind of nervous breakdown. I froze up on a set.  Well, not on a set, but in my trailer. I was like - I don't want to move. I don't want to talk. I don't want to do anything. It was on that movie _Enough_," she says, referring to the film in which she played a battered wife who finally fights back. "Yeah. I did. I had a nervous breakdown."
"There were no signs leading up to it. You really don't know what's happening at first. I was going, what's going on? It was about five in the afternoon in my trailer and I just sat there. I remember telling my assistant at the time - Arlene - to go get the director Michael Apted and I asked if I could go home because I was feeling so sick and weird. I kept saying, 'I'm not weak. I'm not weak.' It's funny what tricks your mind plays on you. I just didn't want people to think I was falling apart. But when I look back on it now it's so odd to me that those are the words I chose to say: I AM NOT WEAK. Michael let me off and when he left I just sat there and started crying and felt frozen. I didn't want to move. My bodyguard who had been with me for many years picked me up and put me in the car and they took me to a doctor ... Right away they want to give you pills. But I have never liked the idea of pills and kept saying no to that and just kept asking what was wrong with me. 'I'll tell you what's wrong,' the doctor said. 'You're sleep deprived.  You're overworked. Go home and go to bed.' He told me to go back to work on Monday after a weekend of sleeping because if I waited longer that I would only get more panicked about working. So that's what I did. I've still never been to a shrink. I'm not a shrinky person."
*On Scientology*
The conversation turns to Scientology. "I know a lot of your friends are Scientologists," I say. "Your father has been a Scientologist for about 20 years ..." 

"More than that now," she says.

"Scientologists don't believe in shrinks. Would you ever call on Scientology if you were having those problems again?" I ask.

"I do know a lot about Scientology. And I know about the practices.  I know all about what the technology is and all that kind of stuff. It's very helpful.  So in a sense, yeah, you do call on it."

"Do you consider yourself a Scientologist?" 

"No." 

"If you were, would you be open about it?" 

"Yeah. I wouldn't have a problem saying it because I know what it is. I have no problems with it and it really actually bothers me that people have such a negative feeling towards it." 

"That it is too exotic? Too cultish?" 

"Just negative feelings." 

"Would you consider schooling Emme and Max in a Scientology school?" I ask.

"Yeah. I wouldn't mind. Not at all. Because I know that the technologies that they have are very helpful&#8230; It's all about communication. That's the thing I really don't like about talking about this. I do know so many great people who do do it, who choose it as a lifestyle and really follow it and it is their religion&#8230;I just wish that people wouldn't judge it without knowing what it is."


----------



## karo

*Selling the Twins' Baby Pics

*Emme and Max are already contributing to the Lopez empire, estimated at close to half a billion dollars. Earlier this year, Lopez and Anthony sold the rights to the newborns' photos to People magazine for an estimated $6 million. Any internal debate that she was using her babies as a commodity?

"No. No. I think one of the reasons that the price went so high is that we didn't want to do it for so long," says Lopez. "We weren't into it. I was like, no, I don't really want to. No. No way. But then it got to the point that you go, well, now you're being stupid with these offers&#8230; I thought I can set them up. I can put this away just for them." 

"Did you give any of the money to charity?" 

"We gave a little bit and I saved the rest for them." 

"Don't their parents make enough money?" I ask. "I mean, according to Forbes you're the 9th richest female working in show business." 

"Hmmm &#8230;" Lopez says. "I wouldn't believe everything I read." 

*On Diva-dom*

Lopez's hyphenates include her movie career, her music, her television production company, her two fashion lines, her videos, her choreographic career, her sold-out concert appearances around the world with her husband, and her hugely profitable fragrance lines. "I'm up to seven or eight fragrances now," she says, having lost count.

Her nose for business all started with her selling bootlegged high-end perfume behind a tire store when she was growing up in the Bronx. It is when that tough little teenager still surfaces that can cause confusion to her detractors and the labeling of her as a controlling diva. She can, some claim, border on being a bully to make up for those times in her life when she was perhaps bullied herself. 

"I think I've always been a favorite to pick on," she says. "Once you have a lot of success you become a target in many ways&#8230;I just think that the whole diva thing is a misrepresentation of who I am. I think some of that is because of where I came from. I came from the Bronx and a certain background. I worked really hard. I kept my focus on the right things. And still even with that they find stuff to pick on."
Lopez has always been driven to reinvent herself by the forces of her past.  Indeed, one could claim that her vast business empire has been built on the memories of her days as a fancified bootlegger. Suddenly I realize, sitting here looking at her defend herself against an interloper like me, how wrong I have been about her. Though she is wearing all that orange, she is another of Fitzgerald's characters. The one who dared to wear pink. Whose seductive gaucheness permeated the story. Who had the newer bank account.  She is not Buchanan. She's Gatsby.


----------



## Jahpson

Giving birth can be so tough in the aftermath. My older brother's wife is suffering from Post-Partum and she just had my nephew (an absolute beauty).

She cries so much and is always upset. My older brother doesn't know what to do. So I can see Jlo being in a funk right now.


----------



## karo

Managing to keep a bit of a low profile,* Jennifer Lopez* was spotted out shopping at Curve boutique along Robertson Boulevard in Beverly Hills on Friday (October 10).


----------



## karo

*Inside Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony's Renewal Ceremony*

When it came to saying their "I dos" again, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony doubled the fun, joining New York Mets outfielder Carlos Beltran and his wife Jessica for a joint ceremony, PEOPLE has learned. 

"Carlos gave his wife a specially engraved ring and gave Marc and Jennifer special rings as gifts," a source told PEOPLE exclusively. "Carlos and Jessica renewed their vows first, then Jennifer and Marc went." 

The vows came after a private dinner at Bradley Ogden and a good night rolling the dice. "They were both winning at the craps table and Marc kept saying that it was going to be a lucky night," the source said. 

And as luck would have it, it was "nearly flawless," added the source. "Initially, they were supposed to do the ceremony outside on the suites balcony but it was too cold, so they had to move it inside. That was the only thing that didnt go according to plan." 

Inside, the couples were wed in the Caesars Palace's newly renovated Forum Tower Penthouse in the suite's rotunda. The suite only reopened Saturday, making Lopez and Anthony the first people to stay there since the renovation. 

"Marc actually said the suite was so beautiful that it deserved it's own zip code," the source said. "He thought it was perfect." 

Wearing a black dress, Lopez looked "beautiful" as 12 people witnessed the ceremony, the source said. "Her parents didn't even see it because they were with the babies." 

Following the nuptials, a butler opened a bottle of Dom Perignon champagne for the newly re-married couples.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ i wish there were pics~i havent seen any online


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## imashopaholic

I love her cowl neck sweater dress and boots combo!


----------



## sierrasun1

That combo is fantastic..... And, the bag!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

i dont know how she does it everytime!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Now that is a good look!


----------



## PrincessMe

love the bag & boots


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Can anyone ID the dress, bag or boots? This is a winning look...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and  husband *Marc Antony* arrive at the Waverly Inn, where they dined with *Elton John*, *Donatella Versace*, and *Roberto Cavalli*.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gray suits her perfectly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ha! i must've just missed her when i was there on friday. i knew it had to of been someone big b/c there were cameras everywhere & lots of shop employees standing outside and all looking towards one direction.



karo said:


> Managing to keep a bit of a low profile,* Jennifer Lopez* was spotted out shopping at Curve boutique along Robertson Boulevard in Beverly Hills on Friday (October 10).


----------



## JuicyBag

Wow she look awesome and perfect


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## Jahpson

I could stare at her all day. can you believe she is a mom?

seems like just yesterday she was doing the "If you had my love" video


----------



## Veelyn

^ or in Anaconda..


----------



## Veelyn

Or being a fly girl on "In living color" lmao.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Jahpson

mujer bella

^beautiful woman in spanish


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG she looks outrageous! she constantly blows me away!


----------



## gucci lover

stunning


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, what IS that dress?!!??


----------



## PrincessMe

Closeup of her MU, Dress by Versace


----------



## valeri

Does anyone know how much her autograph is worth?


----------



## NicolesCloset

PrincessMe said:


> Closeup of her MU, Dress by Versace


WOW!!!! Her face is gorgeous, and the dress gorgeous! Her makeup is perfect. I would love to copy that look.  I wonder how she did her makeup


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ me too  im pretty obsessed w/her makeup


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ me too  im pretty obsessed w/her makeup


 
Love her smokey lavender look with the pale lips and that Versace gown is freakin tDF!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

yes, I love it! I wonder what color eyeshadow that is..... Gees it is haunting


----------



## jenny70

Stunning!


----------



## carlinha

^loving that look!  looks like her body is back in shape after the twins!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it seems to me like she barely gained any weight with her kids! she looks as good as she always has even right after their birth. 

i've heard conflicting things about twins- either ppl gain more weight than with one kid (makes sense), or they can't seem to gain ANY weight because the body has to work really hard with two kids, some ppl even lose weight. i dunno. my mom didn't gain anything with me and my sister but we were 3 months early and she was bedridden 4months into the pregnancy, so that's a totally different situation.


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> Closeup of her MU, Dress by Versace


 

gosh she is so beautiful! I feel intimidated just looking at this photo!! lol

imagine meeting her in real life.

OH!!!! the cowl neck sweater dress she had on? Found one at H&M for $24.90!! its cottong and wool but super warm and super sexy!!


----------



## GTOFan

She's beautiful!


----------



## PrincessMe

MichelleAntonia said:


> it seems to me like she barely gained any weight with her kids! she looks as good as she always has even right after their birth.
> 
> i've heard conflicting things about twins- either ppl gain more weight than with one kid (makes sense), or they can't seem to gain ANY weight because the body has to work really hard with two kids, some ppl even lose weight. i dunno. my mom didn't gain anything with me and my sister but we were 3 months early and she was bedridden 4months into the pregnancy, so that's a totally different situation.


 
the only thing i can think of is that she did complete a triathelon after the twins..its really inspiring me to workout


----------



## NicolesCloset

Jahpson said:


> gosh she is so beautiful! I feel intimidated just looking at this photo!! lol
> 
> imagine meeting her in real life.
> 
> OH!!!! the cowl neck sweater dress she had on? Found one at H&M for $24.90!! its cottong and wool but super warm and super sexy!!


MAN!! U R SO lucky! I love that


----------



## ballerina

She's my favorite i have a crush on her the first time i saw her!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jahpson did you find it online or at the store? I went to H&M online but didn't see it 
 I so want it!


----------



## Jahpson

^ at the store.

oh snap! they got an online store?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yeah but they have pretty limited stuff! Love the new avi btw  

I NEED NEED NEED that white cowl dress


----------



## Jahpson

cowl neck dresses are pretty hot right now. you might have to go into stores and get them.


----------



## Veelyn

She looks flawless here! LOVE her eye make up!


----------



## purseinsanity

I hate her.  She always looks gorgeous.  It's not fair!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Pics Shopping with Lia Remini


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This woman is so gorgeous its not even funny, I love her. I'm really loving the YSL pumps though, someway somehow I'll get my hands on them!  They're so pretty!


----------



## karo

She looks great, but those shoes look dangerous to me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> New Pics Shopping with Lia Remini


she looks flawless here!


----------



## xboobielicousx

she looks beautiful as always but how in the world do these celebs go SHOPPING in those heels??!


----------



## jenniletv

I agree - how do you shop in those shoes!!!  Gah, my achy feet!!


----------



## purseinsanity

xboobielicousx said:


> she looks beautiful as always but how in the world do these celebs go SHOPPING in those heels??!


   Forget shopping...I don't think I could walk five feet without twisting my ankle!


----------



## PrincessMe

omg i love the bag  shoes & Jeans 
does anyone know who makes the jeans or her purse?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PrincessMe said:


> omg i love the bag  shoes & Jeans
> does anyone know who makes the jeans or her purse?



The jeans are most likely J brand. I'm not sure about the wash but I have some J brands I got from singer 22 that resemble hers a lot
http://www.singer22.com/9610bruiser.html

Her bag is by Giorgio Armani, its the Sirena Bag.


----------



## NicolesCloset

SHe even looks good trying to look casual. if that makes any sense. Leah rimini and JLo have been friends such a long time.  Both their shoes are GORGEOUS


----------



## PrincessMe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The jeans are most likely J brand. I'm not sure about the wash but I have some J brands I got from singer 22 that resemble hers a lot
> http://www.singer22.com/9610bruiser.html
> 
> Her bag is by Giorgio Armani, its the Sirena Bag.


 Thanks so much LadyLou


----------



## Jahpson

how does she do it?

when I pull my hair back, add sunglasses with hoops and alittle makeup I look like I'm trying to hard!! sheesh


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^years of practice?? i dunno...maybe it's magic


----------



## Prada_Princess

this girl is beautiful - always !!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i always love me some J-Lo. that's my girl!! 

how high are those YSL's??


----------



## legaldiva

What is the name of that YSL pump that's everywhere?


----------



## NYCBelle

jenniletv said:


> I agree - how do you shop in those shoes!!! Gah, my achy feet!!


 

celebs don't shop like the rest of us mortals...they're going from the car to the store and once they're in the store i'm sure they sit and have things shown to them....all the luck


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

legaldiva said:


> What is the name of that YSL pump that's everywhere?



Tribute Too


----------



## Veelyn

Gahh. I want both of these shoes!


----------



## PrincessMe

NOT AGAIN!!! BEYONCE SWAGGER JACKS J LO ... AND THIS TIME SHE AIN'T EVEN TRYING TO BE SLICK ABOUT IT!!


----------



## anglarry04

Love me some Jennifer Lopez....however NOT liking Beyonce BITING off her. Seriously, Beyonce needs to disappear already!


----------



## Jahpson

ewww beyonce wearing a ten year old dress? lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> ewww beyonce wearing a ten year old dress? lol


 

My thoughts also, hahahahahaha


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I just love her


----------



## Little_Girly

she is so stylish it is untrue - I would sincerely kill for her wardrobe!!

I love her hair here too (older pic)






http://www.dailymail.co.uk






http://www.lossip.com


----------



## shoegal27

^^looks like Turkish Delight gloss... 
I love J. LO, shes the best, I would take her 1000 fold over Beyonce.. she doesn't even hold a candle to the LO!


----------



## shoegal27

MY girl... 
on the 6 wit ya JLO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sob1LcGkdMg

I love this vid


----------



## PrincessMe

New Pics


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She is soo gorgeous! I love her style!


----------



## imashopaholic

I'm glad she kept her gorgeous curves post-pregnancy, unlike most celebs who wittle themselves down to nothing.


----------



## Jahpson

^ exactly! she looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## meluvs2shop

shoegal27 said:


> MY girl...
> on the 6 wit ya JLO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sob1LcGkdMg
> 
> I love this vid



me too! wow. that was a throwback to the bennifer days.


----------



## Little_Girly

she is stunning


----------



## sierrasun1

Great posting of the video - thanks!

The dynamics of Jen and Ben always intrigued me.  He and she both looked fantastic in this video.  And, I love her make-up/outfit with the cargo pants!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

sierrasun1 said:


> The dynamics of Jen and Ben always intrigued me.  He and she both looked fantastic in this video.  And, I love her make-up/outfit with the cargo pants!!!!



me too! i always wanted to be a fly on the wall when their relationship started going south. i do believe all that exposure definitely played a huge part ...


----------



## prettyprincess

NicolesCloset said:


> WOW!!!! Her face is gorgeous, and the dress gorgeous! Her makeup is perfect. I would love to copy that look. I wonder how she did her makeup


I agree 100% she is so stunning!! most gorgeous actress out there!


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Jahpson

still got it!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the premiere of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (December 8).


----------



## Veelyn

She looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## RedSoleAddict

wow she looks amazing ^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks stunning!


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG there are no words!! shes just so gorgeous~


----------



## *Lo

JLo looks STUNNING!!  she always gets it right, love her!


----------



## legaldiva

Um, she is the "Mom I'd Most Like to Be."  Flawless.


----------



## Jahpson

I dont know if she turns me on, or makes me green with envy!


----------



## bisousx

wow. Jennifer never ages! I'm not fond of her inflated lips, though. Could just be too much lipliner and lipstick..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sooooo beautiful!! Now THAT is class!


----------



## savvy23

I am usually not a fan of hers..but she does look AMAZING HERE!!  She completely upstaged ANGIE!


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks amazing!  I wish I had a body like that!


----------



## PrincessMe

Jennifer has new movie coming out~


> *Jennifer Lopez* will get artificially inseminated next year&#8230; for her upcoming fertility-themed romantic comedy *Plan B*.
> According to Variety, the story centers on a single woman (*Lopez*) who turns to artificial insemination to answer her ticking biological clock only to meet the man of her dreams on the same day as her positive [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]pregnancy [COLOR=blue! important]test[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] results. *Plan B* is scheduled to shoot in April or May.
> *Jennifer* and husband *Marc Anthony* already have twins, *Max* and *Emme* (almost 10 months).
> Are you excited to see *Jennifer* back on the [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]big [COLOR=blue! important]screen[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]???


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out at Luau (December 16).


----------



## PrincessMe

US Weekly 


> *EXCLUSIVE: Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony's Marriage at "Breaking Point"
> *Wednesday December 17, 2008
> 
> usmagazine.com/files/jlo-cov-b.jpg
> Flynet
> 
> Buzz up!The new issue of Us Weekly, on newsstands tomorrow, reveals the behind-the-scenes crisis going on in Jennifer Lopez's third marriage to Marc Anthony.
> 
> Rumors swirled that Lopez's marriage was on the rocks after she showed up to the premiere of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button last week without her 8-carat diamond engagement ring, wedding band - or ever present husband, Marc Anthony (who was spotted in Las Vegas sans wedding band the weekend before).
> 
> Multiple sources confirm to to Us Weekly their marriage is at a breaking point.
> 
> "They both didn't wear their rings on purpose," a mutual pal of the married couple of four years (who renewed their vows in October) tells Us. "Nothing Jennifer does is without purpose."
> 
> While Anthony's rep insists to Us, "They are doing great," a source tells Us deep trouble has been brewing.
> 
> "He's very, very controlling of her," a close Anthony pal tells Us. "The skirts aren't as short. You don't see so much of that booty anymore." The new Us Weekly also reports that Anthony also picks out Lopez&#8217;s clothes and keeps tabs on her phone calls.
> 
> But Lopez -- who once claimed she "loved getting his opinions" -- has become less interested in his approval since the birth of their 10-month-old twins, Max and Emme.
> 
> "She walks in from work, washes her hands and grabs the babies," a longtime friend tells Us. "With him, it's almost like, 'Ugh, they're crying again?'"
> 
> Another problem: Lopez -- who once commanded $15 million per film -- "blames Marc for her career going down the tubes," says a mutual pal, adding that she's bitter about the failure of their 2006 drama, El Cantante, which only grossed $7.5 million. (Her 2002 flick Maid in Manhattan earned over $94 million.)
> 
> "Jennifer looked around and said, 'This is my life now? I'm a Long Island housewife?'" a pal says. "She hates that everything she worked for went down the tubes."
> 
> Lopez isn't the only one with growing resentment toward her husband. Her best friend, Leah Remini, also can't stand him.
> 
> "It if was up to her, Leah would just break them up today," a pal says.
> 
> Anthony has also been badmouthing his wife. One night after their tense family Thanksgiving in which the couple "didn't sit together," Anthony hit NYC hotspots Bungalow 8 and Marquee, where he was spotted with his hand on a woman's thigh and overheard complaining about his wife to a group of women, "telling them, 'She's making me miserable,'" a source says.
> 
> His club spree didn't stop there: The next night, he was photographed by TMZ.com partying sans wedding band with pal Eva Longoria Parker and Russell Crowe in Las Vegas. (A source says, "According to Jennifer, he didn't cheat.")
> 
> The pair, who hadn&#8217;t been spotted together since Oct. 23 -- and the very public removal of their wedding bands -- had dinner Tuesday at Beverly Hills restaurant Luau, which they left holding hands.
> 
> (Lopez is no stranger to shows of strength, though: after she and Ben Affleck called off their first wedding, they had dinner at the paparazzi-laden Ivy restaurant in L.A.)
> 
> For more details on Anthony's creepy control issues and how they drive Lopez to tears, pick up the newest issue of Us Weekly, on stands tomorrow.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh no I hope this isn't true! Poor Jennifer if it IS true though


----------



## Jahpson

^^ i know! they just had some babies for goodness sakes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cute clutch she has, I wonder what it is!

http://img105.***************/img.php?image=04102_J_Lopez_005_122_69lo.jpg&loc=loc69#


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love her in jeans.

i hope that gossip blurb isn't true...


----------



## Compass Rose

.....sigh.......I'm sure they are fine.....


----------



## ebonyone

i think it's their turn to be targets thats what sells these mags.


----------



## sierrasun1

And, who knows... maybe she's missing the spotlight... surely, she had to _know_ people would talk after she shows up at the movie premiere for Brad's new movie!!
(let alone without Mark and no ring)


----------



## divalicioust

J. Lo loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooves the spotlight and has admitted to missing aspects of her "old life", I think there is some truth to the article.  Mark has always been described as very controlling and wanting her to be more conservative.


----------



## tennisd

Who makes her jeans?  I want them!



karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out at Luau (December 16).


----------



## sierrasun1

divalicioust said:


> J. Lo loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooves the spotlight and has admitted to missing aspects of her "old life", I think there is some truth to the article. Mark has always been described as very controlling and wanting her to be more conservative.


 

So well said!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Pics- Jennifer Shopping at Saks and Barneys


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> New Pics- Jennifer Shopping at Saks and Barneys



Those boots are FUG!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^lol ITA honestly that looks like what you'd wear if you were depressed about something~ Marc better not really be cheating on her!


----------



## annalysa

Obviously Jenny is beautiful, rich, and a self-made millionaire.  Why even bother marrying anyone?  Her relationships never lasted to begin with and she's never happy.  I wouldn't be surprised if this marriage didn't work out.  Marc Anthony left his wife and children to be with Jennifer.  What goes around comes around....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i actually LOVE the boots! i love the entire getup


----------



## imashopaholic

Those boots are acceptable if she's going hiking or camping but for a trip to the store... NOOO!


----------



## Jahpson

that sweater coat is fiah!! Love it


----------



## priss

While I am consistently amazed at how many stars are photoged shopping in 4 inch stilettos and really just mystified by said practice.........those boots are uber-fug.


----------



## purseinsanity

She usually looks great, even when casual, but I gotta admit, I'm not liking the boots either!


----------



## noon

those boots are u-g-l-y. can anyone id her sweater/coat? love it looks really warm and comfy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shopping at David Yurman


----------



## PrincessMe

^^aww so she pretty! Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## SnowQuiet

Where are the twins?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PrincessMe said:


> ^^^lol ITA honestly *that looks like what you'd wear if you were depressed about something*~ Marc better not really be cheating on her!


----------



## Veelyn

annalysa said:


> Obviously Jenny is beautiful, rich, and a self-made millionaire.  Why even bother marrying anyone?  Her relationships never lasted to begin with and she's never happy.  I wouldn't be surprised if this marriage didn't work out.  Marc Anthony left his wife and children to be with Jennifer.  What goes around comes around....



ITA. I love Jenny, but its true.


----------



## keodi

I hope what the press is implying about Marc isn't true..


----------



## Luccibag

Not a fan of those ugly boots!


----------



## PrincessMe

delete


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Pics


----------



## savvy23

Who makes the sunnies??? I LOVE THEM...HTH!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her jeans are cute too!


----------



## Jahpson

where does she get her sweaters from? love them


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## savvy23

Any idea on the sunnies???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I *think* they might be Balenciaga..


----------



## savvy23

^^Thanks hon! That is what I have been hearing but it does not have that distinctive double "B" in the side.  Maybe an older season???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anyone know her jeans?


----------



## Prada_Princess

I think her sunnies are Balenciaga too - I prefer her style with her hair tied back I mujst say but she is one hot diva and I would kill for her wardrobe !

style.popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/jlo-dior.jpg

http://style.popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/jlo-dior.jpg


----------



## vlore

Ladies, her sunnies are YSL:
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBouti...cessories.aspx


----------



## purseinsanity

She always looks so good!


----------



## Luccibag

I just heard on the news that its official, they are splitting up officially.  Something about Valentines Day.  Didnt they just renew their vows?  What's the deal?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Luccibag said:


> I just heard on the news that its official, they are splitting up officially.  Something about Valentines Day.  Didnt they just renew their vows?  What's the deal?



Her publicist released a statement saying that story has no merit, and is completely untrue.


----------



## purseinsanity

Who knows what's really going on?  I'm sure if there is any announcement coming, it'll be done when they can milk the most PR out of it.


----------



## PrincessMe

The Waiting For Tonight songstress and her I Need to Know hubby were spotted living it up together in San Juan, Puerto Rico this week, doing their best to quash the rumors that theyre headed for a split. _gossipgirls.com


----------



## shoegal27

Well, shes got her babies..that is really what she wanted.


----------



## imashopaholic

Hmmm... I love Jen but these jeans are not flattering at all.


----------



## divalicioust

imashopaholic said:


> Hmmm... I love Jen but these jeans are not flattering at all.


 
I agree, the fit is very weird.​


----------



## purseinsanity

^Uh huh!


----------



## Compass Rose

She kind of reminds me of a bass fiddle in those jeans.  She should know better, and she's been seen in a ton more flattering jeans before.


----------



## karo

Despite all of the speculation surrounding their marriage, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony are doing their best to present a unified front.
The Waiting For Tonight songstress and her I Need to Know hubby were spotted living it up together in San Juan, Puerto Rico this week, doing their best to quash the rumors that theyre headed for a split.
Of a recent family dinner at old town San Juan eatery Marmalade, an eyewitness revealed, Jennifer and Marc looked very happy, so it is hard for me to believe the rumors that their marriage is in trouble.  They were laughing and seemed to be having a great time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she has great legs-shapely yet muscular.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* sneak in a kiss during an inauguration ceremony in San Juan, Puerto Rico on Friday (January 2).
At the ceremony, *Luis Fortuno* was sworn in as the new governor of Puerto Rico at the Capitol Building. Hes well-known for wanting Puerto Rico to be a U.S. state.
Earlier this week, the _New York Daily News_ reported that *Jennifer* and *Marc* were planning to make a divorce announcement about after *Marc*s is concert at NYCs Madison Square Garden on February 14. *Jennifer*s publicist, *Leslie Sloane Zelnik*, denied this rumor to E!, saying, There is no merit to the article.


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## Luccibag

Ooh that doesnt look good.


----------



## Luccibag

He looks really pissed off here in this pic (though he doesnt look half bad in this shot lol)


----------



## imashopaholic

If my DH pointed his finger at me the way Marc's doing to JLo I'd break it off!


----------



## vlore

imashopaholic said:


> If my DH pointed his finger at me the way Marc's doing to JLo I'd break it off!



JLo...here is some advice---


----------



## Jahpson

idk, she is looking at him lovingly and he seems to do the same thing. Doesnt look like he is yelling at her.


----------



## vlore

Jahpson said:


> idk, she is looking at him lovingly and he seems to do the same thing. Doesnt look like he is yelling at her.



no...looks like she is looking down on him thinking "I can whoop your little a$$ right now!!!"


----------



## Luccibag

I dont think she's looking at him very lovingly.  And there's just no situation I can think of where a husband pointing his finger at you could be anything but BAD.


----------



## PrincessMe

vlore said:


> no...looks like she is looking down on him thinking "I can whoop your little a$$ right now!!!"


LOL


----------



## AlbertsLove

I do not consider myself a Hater, but I do not think she is that pretty. Maybe because I can still remember her before all her surgery. Maybe also because she got rid of all her features that made her look Puerto Rican, being a latina myself. Its just my opinion. She does look nice.


----------



## karo

PrincessMe said:


>


 All I see is that she's smiling and he's probably talking to someone behind her, or next to her. I believe these are just rumors.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

shoegal27 said:


> Well, shes got her babies..that is really what she wanted.


 

Yup! And they were friends long before they married so if they divorce i'm sure they'll still be good friends.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^his lips are pursed...for all we know he may be going along with the beat whether in his mind (he is a musician) or where they are at...'bum bum bum" and his finger could be doing the same beat/hum...that's actually what came to mind when i first saw the picture. lol

they have known each other for many years and i think they both are highly driven/intense people. will their relationship work out? who knows. no relationship -hollywood or not- is ever really guaranteed.


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> All I see is that she's smiling and he's probably talking to someone behind her, or next to her. I believe these are just rumors.


 

thats what I'm saying. Neither of them look visibly upset.

besides, JLo doesnt strike as the kind of woman that would tolerate mistreatment. After that whole situation with Diddy, she ran clear right out of there.

Besides, if there really were problems, she would already have someone else waiting in the wings. Like she did her past husbands/fiances


----------



## Luccibag

Well, now that I think about it, unless we really know what is being said, we dont know if they're fighting.  He could very well be saying, "wait a minute, I think I packed the binky in Max's diaper bag hun"


----------



## Jahpson

^^ lmao!


----------



## legaldiva

You know, I really don't want to believe the break up rumors, but the tabloids seem pretty good at predicting J. Lo break-ups.


----------



## PrincessMe

i feel like he could be mad at someone else and shes just listening to him vent in the above pic


----------



## Sweetpea83

You cannot possibly tell they are having marital issues with that pic...lol...seriously.


----------



## Luccibag

Ok, this Youtube video explains what could be happening with the paparazzi, SO FUNNY and how ironic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJeUrJOmDcc


----------



## vlore

Luccibag said:


> Ok, this Youtube video explains what could be happening with the paparazzi, SO FUNNY and how ironic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJeUrJOmDcc



Good one!!!  And the best part is that the lady in the video is his ex-wife Dayanara Torres!


----------



## Luccibag

vlore said:


> Good one!!!  And the best part is that the lady in the video is his ex-wife Dayanara Torres!


 
Yes, I noticed!! So funny!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Luccibag said:


> Ok, this Youtube video explains what could be happening with the paparazzi, SO FUNNY and how ironic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJeUrJOmDcc



LOL. 

i've always been a fan of his voice & talents as a musician. he kills it as a salsero


----------



## karo

Amidst rumors of marital strife, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were all lovey-dovey at the 66th Annual Golden Globe Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday evening (January 11).


----------



## Luccibag

I didnt find that dress was very flattering to her curvy figure at all.  She even showed a little back fat.  Not a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessMe

imo i loved her look and loved her back fat too..shes sexy and real and confident


----------



## Luccibag

lol.  I've just seen her look so much better lately, that's all.


----------



## nicole2730

Luccibag said:


> *I didnt find that dress was very flattering* to her curvy figure at all.  She even showed a little back fat.  Not a good choice in my opinion.



^^ it's not the back fat that's bothersome - don't we ALL have a little   it's that her dress looked like a bunch of gold tinfoil! so vegas lounge act IMO


----------



## Jahpson

Luccibag said:


> I didnt find that dress was very flattering to her curvy figure at all. She even showed a little back fat. Not a good choice in my opinion.


 

I agree.

She is showing way too much information and you know she is going to get slaughtered from the press for doing that (back fat)

however, the gold is a beautiful color against her skin


----------



## Luccibag

Yes, I didnt like the design of the dress at all.  I kept thinking if I had designed it, I'd be fired! lol.  And sure, we all have some unwanted fat so its always best to find something that best suits us and try to accentuate the good.  SHe looks great when she wears dresses that accentuate her curves and hourglass figure.  She took a lot of flack for that tour in Greece where they photographed all her backfat in such an unflattering photo.  It must be hard to be a celeb!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Amidst rumors of marital strife, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were all lovey-dovey at the 66th Annual Golden Globe Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday evening (January 11).




Very tacky dress. She's trying way too hard to be sexy here, lol.


----------



## kalodie1

Big thumbs down...she has the ability to Wow a crowd and completely missed the boat..dress and back fat and skeletor husband.


----------



## laru

If you have back fat you should avoid backless dresses at all cost.....take a note from Salma Hayek who look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Luccibag

I agree, she should find something more flattering.  Im surprised she'd wear that after this nightmare pic..  Sorry but no one wears backfat well.


----------



## noon

the color of the dress looked great with her skintone. The style of dress is very J Lo imo but old J Lo not the woman she is now. Anyone else wore that dress it would be shocking but for her it works...however, I agree the back fat showing is not a good look and I think she would look better if she covered up a bit more.


----------



## meluvs2shop

it use to be waistlines and stomach fat that we were worried about now it's back fat...who knew...


----------



## Luccibag

meluvs2shop said:


> it use to be waistlines and stomach fat that we were worried about now it's back fat...who knew...


 
Well, at least (thanks to JLo) it is okay to have a little extra junk in the trunk now!


----------



## Jahpson

i mean,

she still looks great for a woman who had two people walk out of her. Some women have one kid and they are all over the girdles.

Jlo has a lot of nerve. lol


----------



## bisousx

On first glance, her backfat looks bad. I think she should not be wearing things that don't flatter her, but then again she looks amazing for a mom of twins!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her body is fine, no doubt, but it was a desperate attempt for attention by someone who has fallen off in Hollywood. Jolie's stylist said the dress is appropriate for the Grammys not the GG. It was too much.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I thought it was hideous.


----------



## misschbby

poor jen i think she is a little lost


----------



## Luccibag

Surprisingly though she made the best dressed list with Cojo (is that his name).


----------



## karo

Getting geared up for Barack *****s inauguration, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted at the 2009 Latino Inaugural Gala last night (January 18) in Washington DC.


----------



## divadivine682

That color blue is just gorgeous!!! She looks beautiful...


----------



## imashopaholic

The colour is stunning but I'm not sure about those flowy bits of material hanging off the sides. 







And these two are supposed to be divorcing, right? I think not.


----------



## noon

That blue looks absolutely gorgeous on her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

they LOOK happy....


----------



## vlore

OMG  She looks awesome!!! That shade of blue is gorgeous and I love her eyeshadow makeup ....and they do look happy


----------



## PrincessMe

I love these pics~


----------



## NicolesCloset

She is so glamorous.  Love the blue and make up on her


----------



## revolve20

her and marc look so happy together...
but 

shakira is love


----------



## imashopaholic

Haha just noticed that poor little Shakira's the same height as Jennifer is SEATED! Marc's not much taller either.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

imashopaholic said:


> Haha just noticed that poor little Shakira's the same height as Jennifer is SEATED! Marc's not much taller either.



Its a high stool though!

I think the Blue is really nice on Jennifer, much better than that gold thing she wore to the awards recently, just because its cut 'all the way down there' doesn't make it nice Jen!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted out to dinner at Café Milano in Washington DC last night (January 19).


----------



## karo

Even celebrities get starstruck. Just ask Jennifer Lopez. 

At the Latino Inaugural Gala in Washington, D.C. on Sunday evening, the singer-actress said even with all of Hollywood flocking to the city for the inauguration, President-elect Barack ***** was undeniably _the_ biggest A-lister. 

"He is the biggest star here, even though it's chock-full of celebrities," said Jennifer Lopez. "The night he won the election, you could feel it in the air. I was  watching him with tears in my eyes, thinking, 'Yes. Something is different. Something is happening.' We're very excited." 

"Washington's never had a bigger rock star at the helm," her husband Marc Anthony agreed.


----------



## lvstratus

Oh God, Jennifer changed so much these last years...she looks so plastic and not natural at all...it's a pitty...


----------



## imashopaholic

Her hair looks hot!    Marc's unbuttoned shirt however is not!


----------



## karo

^^^ I was about to say it, Marc would've looked so much better if his shirt was less unbottoned.


----------



## KristyDarling

I wish I had JLo's legs. Sigh.


----------



## NicolesCloset

her hair and legs look FABULOUS


----------



## gucci lover

she looks absolutely beautiful.  everything is perfect.. the coat, the dress, the makeup, the shoes, even the nail polish


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Western Inaugural Ball (January 20).
Anthony took to the stage to sing and entertain party guests, even bringing J. Lo up for a duet of a song he wrote for her called You Sang to Me.
Putting a hopeful end to the rumors that their marriage is in trouble, Marc and Jennifer kissed at the end of the song, with Anthony exclaiming Man, shes cute!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks absolutely regal in these pics.

the blue dress, however she looks really skinny.


----------



## legaldiva

Oh, I love that he wrote the song for her so long ago!  I just love that song.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

can anyone id those silver shoes she has one with the short dress?


----------



## meluvs2shop

amazing

i need to know her secrets on her skin care regimen and legs.

i work out avidly and my legs STILL don't look that good and her face is always glowing.

i even liked the blue dress on her. it's definitely something that not everyone can get away with but she did. and that long white gown, wow, she looks ethereal.


----------



## vlore

Lately Jen is looking more and more beautiful!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA i love everything about her look too, gucci lover


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meluvs2shop said:


> amazing
> 
> i need to know her secrets on her skin care regimen and legs.
> 
> i work out avidly and my legs STILL don't look that good and her face is always glowing.
> 
> i even liked the blue dress on her. it's definitely something that not everyone can get away with but she did. and that long white gown, wow, she looks ethereal.




her secret is probably genetics  she seems to look good no matter what she's doing or not doing, what shape she's in... i'd be willing to bet that she's simply blessed


----------



## cherubicanh

I agree with the legs comment.  Her legs are always looking fab!


----------



## gucci lover

Wow!  Another stunning look


----------



## imashopaholic




----------



## anitalilac

yes! I love this look..


----------



## noon

She looks fabulous!


----------



## prettyprincess

The short beaded dress she is wearing at the latino inagural party, who makes that??


----------



## purseinsanity

vlore said:


> Lately Jen is looking more and more beautiful!!!


 ITA with you!


----------



## KristyDarling

This woman does not age. She looks better with time! I think she looks best when she keeps her outfits simple and un-spangled. 

Yes, the legs are probably a combo of good genes and working out. I inherited my dad's cankles and will never have those shapely calves and slim ankles, no matter how much I work out...dang!


----------



## gucci lover

prettyprincess said:


> The short beaded dress she is wearing at the latino inagural party, who makes that??


 
member *IntlSet* noted it as being Chanel Fall '06 over at the chanel forum


----------



## PrincessMe

Jennifer on Marie Claire cover


----------



## imashopaholic

I don't like the outfit but the face is _fierce_!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

In NYC


----------



## imashopaholic

OMG I'd kill for her hair. The colour, the shine, the length... divine!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

love her style - that mink is TDF


----------



## PrincessGina

i think shes got such a pretty face.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PrincessMe said:


> In NYC




great look!


----------



## liebe911

She was sexy and beautiful some 5 to 10 years before but now , i feel so bored to watch her , Is there any problem like this for you guys .


----------



## Phédre

I think she still is one of the most beautiful women on the planet. I love her style. 
About the gold backless dress... it looked great from the front, but it would have been so much better if her back was covered too. But I love her curves, she's a real woman, not a pencil.
The short beaded dress is just devine on her, her legs ....


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out for dinner in NYC (January 23).

I just wonder if tabloids get paid for making stories up?
Because despite all the pics of Jennifer and Marc looking happy together and despite what they say it sounds like the divorce rumors are back in full force - according to tabloid fodder, J. Lo is secretly consulting a divorce lawyer, despite the fact that she said divorce is not an option earlier this month.
An insider revealed, She and Marc fight like cats and dogs over everything. Things have been difficult since their twins were born, just as for most new parents, but times passed and there doesnt seem to be any improvement. Now theyre fighting more than ever.


----------



## Jahpson

I would die a happy woman in her closet.


----------



## misschbby

Love her love love love


----------



## jenny70

I've always thought she was gorgeous!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love those jeans! She is gorgeous


----------



## imashopaholic

She's stunning. I don't look this fresh-faced and I'm more than 10 years her junior. How depressing!


----------



## PrincessMe

i actually think she is more beautiful now & imo she is much more refined style wise


----------



## gucci lover

She looks great!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ This is rare! JLo with very little makeup on...and so pretty! She is gorgeous and I love her outfit.

(though I really do wish someone would tell her to lay off all that orange makeup. She doesn't need it.)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PrincessMe said:


> i actually think she is more beautiful now & imo she is much more refined style wise


----------



## cutiepie21

I love her top!  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Jahpson

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ This is rare! JLo with very little makeup on...and so pretty! She is gorgeous and I love her outfit.
> 
> (though I really do wish someone would tell her to lay off all that orange makeup. She doesn't need it.)


 

I think what we are looking at, is Jlo's attempt at doing her own makeup. The peachy look here looks quite different then when she is on the red carpet


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ lol ur probably rite!!it makes sense


----------



## Prada_Princess

LOL at Jahpson - I too would die happy in her closet.  She owns some fabulous outfits and I love the pics of her that have been posted.  She always looks v nice in a fur coat and her hair is lookin good too thesedays.


----------



## Cheryl24

The twins made an appearance tonight!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^omg, what an adorable family picture!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Aww their babies are adorable. They look happy. So much for those divorce rumours!


----------



## Jahpson

omg! how adorable, look at her sons cheeks!!! love babies with fat cheeks!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

That is such a cute picture!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jahpson said:


> I would die a happy woman in her closet.


   Me too!


----------



## purseinsanity

liebe911 said:


> She was sexy and beautiful some 5 to 10 years before but now , i feel so bored to watch her , Is there any problem like this for you guys .


 I think she's much more beautiful now.  Much classier and refined instead of in your face, skin baring, trying too hard type of sexy.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Forget the family, the dress is TDF!!!


----------



## karo

What a cute pic. I guess all the divorce rumors were untrue.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthonys Valentines Day in NYC (February 14).


----------



## noon

The twins are so cute! Jennifer looks really happy.


----------



## vlore

She looks HOT! Those CLs are


----------



## NicolesCloset

JLo has got some legs on her. The boy looks just like Marc


----------



## PrincessGina

15 feb:


----------



## Jahpson

I want that coat.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^me too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I'll take the coat and boots


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

NicolesCloset said:


> JLo has got some legs on her. The boy looks just like Marc


 

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are those boots Gucci? They look yum!


----------



## gueancla

i wonder about the boots too? Does anyone knows what brand are those?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gueancla said:


> i wonder about the boots too? Does anyone knows what brand are those?



Yes, they are the Gucci Black Dahlia boots. Fall 07 collection


----------



## gueancla

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes, they are the Gucci Black Dahlia boots. Fall 07 collection


 

*LadyLou,* Thank you for the info!
Oh, Fall 07 That mean I might not able to find those anymore, right?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gueancla said:


> *LadyLou,* Thank you for the info!
> Oh, Fall 07 That mean I might not able to find those anymore, right?



Well, every blue moon a pair will pop up on Ebay, that is your only option. 
Good luck!!


----------



## gueancla

^^
Sorry one more question for LadyLou,

Are these boots hight to the knee? They look so good on her but my legs are petite and skinny so I don't even think they would look good on me?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gueancla said:


> ^^
> Sorry one more question for LadyLou,
> 
> Are these boots hight to the knee? They look so good on her but my legs are petite and skinny so I don't even think they would look good on me?



Well, I have a brown pair, and I'm round 5'6, and they hit around the knees too. They might be a little higher on you since you are shorter.


----------



## PrincessMe

omgosh her skin is so flawless...i love the last pics!! idk why but i cannot believe shes a mom


----------



## NicolesCloset

I want her boots and coat too


----------



## gueancla

PrincessMe said:


> omgosh her skin is so flawless...i love the last pics!! idk why but i cannot believe shes a mom


 
Yes, i wish I can ask her what is her beauty secret for such beautiful skin. I'm sure for most part is her genes.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini out to eat at Cafe Med (February 18).


----------



## karo

Barneys New York Gwen Stefani and Jennifer Lopez Celebrate Andrea Lieberman And The Launch of Her Collection A.L.C, February 18th


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini out to eat at Cafe Med (February 18).


 

gorgeous!! just gorgeous. just give me 10 minutes in her closet, I swear!!!


----------



## gueancla

Oh, look at her shoes  And again her skin is so radiant. Please I need to know the secret to flawless skin...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yay jen & gwen together


----------



## scarlett_2005

karo said:


> Barneys New York Gwen Stefani and Jennifer Lopez Celebrate Andrea Lieberman And The Launch of Her Collection A.L.C, February 18th


Love her dress. She looks great.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sigh... her


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those shoes are hot!


----------



## PrincessMe

wow wow wow gorgeous again!! i know i read interviews where she said shes obsessed with her skincare, uses all her beauty products and get facials...we need to know more though!!!

she is the one star who i would love to meet/see whatever IRL ... I would love to see her closet too


----------



## meluvs2shop

PrincessMe said:


> wow wow wow gorgeous again!! i know i read interviews *where she said shes obsessed with her skincare*, uses all her beauty products and get facials...we need to know more though!!!
> 
> *she is the one star who i would love to meet/see whatever IRL* ... I would love to see her closet too



i would also love to know more about her skincare regimen. 

she is the only celebrity that i want to meet, and i do hope it happens one day.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^me too  im so determined lol


----------



## vlore

Do you think they both coordinated to wear white? Either way, JLo looks HOT!!! And those shoes are


----------



## bisousx

gueancla said:


> Oh, look at her shoes And again her skin is so radiant. Please I need to know the secret to flawless skin...


 
I've read so many of her interviews, I've memorized her regimen. she basically doesn't smoke, nor drink (not even toasting champagne, according to one article a long time ago) and she swears by La Mer. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with heredity and access to the best aestheticians/products.


----------



## gueancla

bisousx said:


> I've read so many of her interviews, I've memorized her regimen. she basically doesn't smoke, nor drink (not even toasting champagne, according to one article a long time ago) and she swears by La Mer. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with heredity and access to the best aestheticians/products.


 

Agree with last part. I'm using La mer right now.  However, I'm not that impressed with it. My skin actually looks more hydrated and feels smoother but still I would like to accomplish more. So, for the price I pay I'm not sure ush:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gueancla said:


> Agree with last part. I'm using La mer right now.  However, I'm not that impressed with it. My skin actually looks more hydrated and feels smoother but still I would like to accomplish more. So, for the price I pay I'm not sure ush:



Lamer get mixed reviews, it works amazing for some, and does nothing for others. I happen to love it, love the way my skin looks.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I love it too..i really only use the creme at nite..but the serums, ill use in the day


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alws looks so put togther..


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lamer get mixed reviews, it works amazing for some, and does nothing for others. I happen to love it, love the way my skin looks.



La Mer is great for normal to dry skin. I have oily skin and it's a big no-no for my skin. What I ended up doing is using it as eye cream.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i found some fodder online since we're obsessed about her skin.




> Jennifer Lopez anti aging skin care has been talked about in different TV shows, magazine articles, and online interviews. Here's a summary of how the singer/actress keeps looking young and amazing.
> One of the top secrets behind her radiant skin was revealed on a VH1 show "The Fabulous Life of Jennifer Lopez and Mark Anthony", originally broadcast on the 6th of June 2005.
> 
> During the show, she talked about a product called placenta collagen face masks, which are based on a Russian scientific anti aging discovery of a meta-peptide, known only as polypeptide #153 outside of Russia.
> 
> The original goal of the Russian scientists was to find a better way to help burn victims heal, but the polypeptide has been reported to have significant anti aging potential through skin stem cells to renew old skin and make it looking young.
> 
> The company that makes products based on these polypeptides, Plazan, says that the preparations created by the company have passed the closing stages of clinical tests by the Pharmacological committee for The Russian Ministry of Health.
> 
> At present, Plazan cosmetic series include creams for skin care, hair care, and face masks preparations.
> 
> There is another company that claims to make products based on the polypeptide, called Voss, whose product line is called Amatokin.
> 
> On her overall skin care regimen, she has a daily regimen of cleansing the skin and using lots of moisturizer, day and night.
> 
> She has also been reported to use the New York's famed Cimenelli Spa for beauty treatments:
> 
> Susan Ciminelli Spa
> Bergdorf Goodman
> 754 5th Avenue
> NY, NY 10019
> 
> In addition, VH1 reports she uses Dr. Perricone's anti aging creams on her anti aging skin care regimen.






> To give your skin that healthy glow desired by all, you need to drink plenty of water, at least 2 liters per day, dehydrated skin looks dull, dry and unattractive. The essential fatty acids found in salmon, tuna, nuts and seeds are essential for beautiful skin and hair, try to eat as much of these as possible. Jennifer Lopez swears by this, she is so well known for her glowing, perfect skin that her perfume was called Glow in reference to her glowing complexion.


----------



## gueancla

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ I love it too..i really only use the creme at nite..but the serums, ill use in the day


 
I also only use La Mer at night time. My skin is extremely dry so for this it's really good.


----------



## prettyprincess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Shopping at David Yurman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes these sunglasses?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ysl


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> yay jen & gwen together


 
Yeah, love it!  And they should have a joint big 4-0 b-day bash blowout...they're both turning this year!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ WOW 40 is the new 25!!

Thanks for the info meluvs


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

J.Lo proves that women get better with age!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^exactly  she really inspires me so much, i wonder if she knows what a positive impact shes had on people's  lives..bc for me, for so long, ive heard people say ur old if ur 30 and its to be dreaded but then i would look at jlo and think " but wait, but shes gorgeous, shes young.. so no 30 is not old" and now that shes 40 shes done it again


----------



## purseinsanity

She really does get better with age!  She even looks great in sweats!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ wow I didn't know her perfume was named glow because of her beautiful skin


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i can't wait to smell the newest glow- sunkissed glow


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez was spotted paying a visit to Byron & Tracey hair salon in Beverly Hills on Saturday (February 28).


----------



## menopausalmama

cute hair!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i like her casual style


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jennifer is an inspiration to me, to look that good/fit/work that hard and reap the rewards when I'm her age....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love her style but that haircut is a no for me....it makes her look a little odd to me. I love how she looks with dark brown hair, I wish she would go back to that color. I love the DVF bag she's carrying though. Its sooo pretty!!


----------



## PrincessGina

This pic looks like she has sideburns


----------



## Jahpson

I dont like her hair.

It looks like 2009's answer to the mullet.


----------



## GGLOVER33

^^ Good one. I don't like it either.


----------



## Jahpson

Jlo's makeup artist:

http://troyjensenonline.blogspot.com/2009/02/hello-ms-lopez.html


----------



## kiwishopper

Sorry but it looks like a wig ush:


----------



## gueancla

Jahpson said:


> Jlo's makeup artist:
> 
> http://troyjensenonline.blogspot.com/2009/02/hello-ms-lopez.html


 
Thank you for sharing this. This perfect as I was wondering about her makeup. So, I'll be checking products out over the Christain Dior counter. Hope this is not pure advertisement.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> Jlo's makeup artist:
> 
> http://troyjensenonline.blogspot.com/2009/02/hello-ms-lopez.html



Her makeup is always flawless! I didn't know Troy Jensen had started doing her makeup though, I though she was still going to Scott Barnes.


----------



## Jahpson

gueancla said:


> Thank you for sharing this. This perfect as I was wondering about her makeup. So, I'll be checking products out over the Christain Dior counter. Hope this is not pure advertisement.


 

no. I dont know or endorse Troy Jensen. LOL

and he really worked on her! and other celebrities. check out his website sometimes (not an endorsement, just a suggestion lol)


----------



## gueancla

Jahpson said:


> no. I dont know or endorse Troy Jensen. LOL
> 
> and he really worked on her! and other celebrities. check out his website sometimes (not an endorsement, just a suggestion lol)


 

Sorry, I did not mean to suggest that you endorse Troy Jensen. I was just thinking in magazines or articles in a way advertise products use on celebrities just for pure advertisement. But not you.  Instead I was thanking you for posting this.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jahpson

^ohhh ok. lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

gueancla said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to suggest that you endorse Troy Jensen. I was just thinking in magazines or articles in a way advertise products use on celebrities just for pure advertisement. But not you.  Instead I was thanking you for posting this.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion



yeah i hate when that happens b/c you never truly know if they {celebrities} like or use even use the product.




i also thought-before i clicked to enlarge the picture- that that was some freaky sideburns! lol

not feeling the cut but my hair doesn't look all that great either after a haircut and blow dry. mine always looks much better the next time i wash & style it. my hair is weird.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hmmm, love Jennifer Lopez but not the haircut...but I'll take those sunnies, please!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kiwishopper said:


> Sorry but it looks like a wig ush:


 

I agree and not a good one


----------



## baby of fashion

Me no likey, and I second the sideburns!


----------



## Jerzygirl

baby of fashion said:


> *Me no likey,* and I second the sideburns!


 

 I busted out laughing when I read that part of your comment! My kids have been on an Empiror's New Groove Kick for the past 3 days. I agree with whoever said it looks like a wig.


----------



## annalysa

Is it really a new haircut?  I agree it does look like a mullet.  Bad color, bad cut, bad combo!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez was spotted arriving at the Bowery Hotel in New York City last night(March 9).  The Waiting for Tonight songstress looked stunning in a flowing black blouse and flair-legged jeans as she made her way inside to meet up with longtime manager Benny Medina.


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks fabulous!


----------



## NoSnowHere

kiwishopper said:


> Sorry but it looks like a wig ush:



I think it's a wig.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving Music Studio....March 11th 2009






















That's it, I'm getting that damn Rick Owens Jacket....off I go...


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks so pretty. Notice though she always puts on the mullet back in a pony.Makes me want to cut it off


----------



## imashopaholic

Yikes!! A rare follicular misstep for JLo. Me no likey.


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Music Studio....March 11th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm getting that damn Rick Owens Jacket....off I go...


 

LadyLou...get me one too in white if they have it! lol

She is so gorgeous I can't stand it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I love that jacket too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So gorgeous, as always. She's always glowing.


----------



## sunny100

Did she have her eyes done?  She looks different from before.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Having Lunch sometime in mid Feb 2009
















Shirt is Elizabeth and James, and the bag is DVF


----------



## revolve10

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Music Studio....March 11th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm getting that damn Rick Owens Jacket....off I go...



lady, wheres that jacket?? I NEED one!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she should go back to darker hair


----------



## meluvs2shop

i LOVE these jeans! what brand are they??

and you can tell her shirt should be off the shoulder but i guess she didn't wear the proper undergarment. lol


oh, and i also NEED that rick owens jacket above.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Love the jeans, but that purse is hideous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

revolve10 said:


> lady, wheres that jacket?? I NEED one!



The Rick Owens NY boutique.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shopping with Lea Remini March 14th 2009






























 That woman's skin is flawless!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this latest look is great!


----------



## imashopaholic

Are they wearing matching necklaces now?!


----------



## Compass Rose

imashopaholic said:


> Are they wearing matching necklaces now?!


 Ha, ha!  I noticed that, too!  Her beautiful white bag has a schmooodge on it, which is really a shame.


----------



## Jahpson

imashopaholic said:


> Are they wearing matching necklaces now?!


yeah, but you know jlo, hers have to have diamonds in it!! love her

and I see those louboutins are very comfortable because she is constantly seen in them


----------



## meluvs2shop

sigh...i love her... and i adore her matching necklace. 

those 7's look great on her! i wonder if they are the same ones from above...?


----------



## gueancla

imashopaholic said:


> Are they wearing matching necklaces now?!


 
OMG...I usuallly don't like to wear necklaces...but I want one like Jlos...so pretty.


----------



## gueancla

DVF purse...that is a humongous bag


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What is this white bag she has?


----------



## vlore

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What is this white bag she has?



It's a YSL Downtown.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ah thanks! It's cute, I love white bags.


----------



## vlore

She looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL in this pic...she has definitely gotten more gorgeous w/ age 






                                                      Leaving Music Studio....March 11th 2009





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 798x834.


----------



## csre

vlore said:


> She looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL in this pic...she has definitely gotten more gorgeous w/ age


 
...and plastic surgery


----------



## Jahpson

^ are you sure?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't think she's had anything done, and if she did I doubt it was anything major. She still looks the same to me......


----------



## Compass Rose

if you have ever seen her in the Selena movie, you'd know that she had a ton of plastic surgery.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Compass Rose said:


> if you have ever seen her in the Selena movie, you'd know that she had a ton of plastic surgery.....



I've seen the movie, but she was portraying a character. They tried to make sure she resembled Selena as much as possible.....but whatever it doesn't really matter to me. She gorgeous regardless IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think she's had anything done, and if she did I doubt it was anything major. She still looks the same to me......



yeah. 

unless she had the MOST subtle work and the most talented, gentle handed surgeon.. i doubt she's had anything done. you can TELL when someone has had work, no matter how subtle. there's no getting around it. any differences in her face are age- slimming of her cheeks or nose, etc.


----------



## vlore

I'm sure she's gotten a little Botox here and there but I too don't think she has gotten major plastic surgery. From her days in Selena to now, she has 'improved' her appearance but I just think it's due to designer clothes; better diet; personal trainers, etc. KWIM?!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I think she's had a nose job for sure. Regardless, she's gorg!


----------



## Jahpson

Compass Rose said:


> if you have ever seen her in the Selena movie, you'd know that she had a ton of plastic surgery.....


 

LMAO!! how can we compare the two?

Jennifer Lopez as selena back in 1997 and Jennifer Lopez here in 2009. She does age. lol

I dont think she has any surgery...at least drastic. why would it be so hard to believe that someone ages gracefully? You should see my aunt!! Looks the same as when she was 30.


----------



## Jahpson

I see stage makeup to look like the late singer


----------



## csre

Jahpson said:


> ^ are you sure?


 
lol no, how could anyone be sure? besides that is why i made a funny face..it was a sort of a joke comment. Although, watching some of these pics makes me wonder, besides she has always said she is not against plastic s. so i do see the big deal if she did have some work done..












maybe she just ages well and has a better stylist now


----------



## Jahpson

spew!! what an improvement!! 

those eyebrows...gah


----------



## imashopaholic

I don't know if they've been surgically altered but her lips are half the size they used to be!


----------



## leap of faith

Me no likey the bangs on her


----------



## mellecyn

PrincessMe said:


> ^^exactly  she really inspires me so much, i wonder if she knows what a positive impact shes had on people's lives..bc for me, for so long, ive heard people say ur old if ur 30 and its to be dreaded but then i would look at jlo and think " but wait, but shes gorgeous, shes young.. so no 30 is not old" and now that shes 40 shes done it again


 
Agree, but she´s not your average normal 40 years old woman....she has access to the best of skincare, spa treatments, plastic surgery, gym coach, stylist, etc....heck I could look like a 20 year old, with a team of people hired for keeping me looking good.


----------



## Jahpson

imashopaholic said:


> I don't know if they've been surgically altered but her lips are half the size they used to be!


 


oh, they added on the extra lipliner for her role in Selena. Apparently, Selena was a makeup addict.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^yeah I think for Selena she was definitely heavily made up


----------



## meluvs2shop

the lined dark lips was selena's 'look'. i loved selena! 

truth be told my mom will be 61 and people often mistake her for being in her 40's. her skin is pure perfection, no deep wrinkles at all.

put money aside, i think if you treat your body like a temple you will reap the benefits as you age. most sun damage has already happened by the tender age of 21.

i wear sunblock everyday, even if i see clouds outside.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meluvs2shop said:


> the lined dark lips was selena's 'look'. i loved selena!
> 
> truth be told my mom will be 61 and people often mistake her for being in her 40's. her skin is pure perfection, no deep wrinkles at all.
> 
> *put money aside, i think if you treat your body like a temple you will reap the benefits as you age*. most sun damage has already happened by the tender age of 21.
> 
> i wear sunblock everyday, even if i see clouds outside.


 

yes I agree!


----------



## PrincessMe

I agree Meluvs..you always read how people need botox at 30 blah blah blah..meanwhile I have no wrinkles..its true what they say in that song "sunscreen" about not reading magazines bc they'll only make u feel ugly..
healthy living really works wonders, we dont all need to be terrfied of wrinkles  

Baz Luhrmann Sunscreen Lyrics:

Wear sunscreen
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be
it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by
scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable
than my own meandering
experience&#8230;I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not
understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded.

But trust me, in 20 years you&#8217;ll look back at photos of yourself and
recall in a way you can&#8217;t grasp now how much possibility lay before
you and how fabulous you really looked&#8230;.You&#8217;re not as fat as you
imagine.

Don&#8217;t worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as
effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing
bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that
never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm
on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing everyday that scares you

Sing

Don&#8217;t be reckless with other people&#8217;s hearts, don&#8217;t put up with
people who are reckless with yours.

Floss

Don&#8217;t waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you&#8217;re ahead, sometimes
you&#8217;re behind&#8230;the race is long, and in the end, it&#8217;s only with
yourself.

Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you
succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch

Don&#8217;t feel guilty if you don&#8217;t know what you want to do with your
life&#8230;the most interesting people I know didn&#8217;t know at 22 what they
wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year
olds I know still don&#8217;t.

Get plenty of calcium.

Be kind to your knees, you&#8217;ll miss them when they&#8217;re gone.

Maybe you&#8217;ll marry, maybe you won&#8217;t, maybe you&#8217;ll have children,maybe
you won&#8217;t, maybe you&#8217;ll divorce at 40, maybe you&#8217;ll dance the funky
chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary&#8230;what ever you do, don&#8217;t
congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either &#8211; your
choices are half chance, so are everybody else&#8217;s. Enjoy your body,
use it every way you can&#8230;don&#8217;t be afraid of it, or what other people
think of it, it&#8217;s the greatest instrument you&#8217;ll ever
own..

Dance&#8230;even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own room.

Read the directions, even if you don&#8217;t follow them.

Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly.

(Brother and sister together we'll make it through
Someday your spirit will take you and guide you there
I know you've been hurting, and I know I've been waiting to be there
for you. And I'll be there, just tell me now, whenever I can.
Everybody's free.)

Get to know your parents, you never know when they&#8217;ll be gone for
good.


Understand that friends come and go,but for the precious few you
should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in  and
lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you
knew when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live
in Northern  once, but leave before it makes you soft.

Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise,  will
philander, you too will get old, and when you do you&#8217;ll fantasize
that when you were young prices were reasonable, were
noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don&#8217;t expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund,
maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one
might run out.

Don&#8217;t mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will
look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who
supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of
fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, over the
ugly parts and recycling it for more than
it&#8217;s worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen&#8230;

(Brother and sister together we'll make it through
Someday your spirit will take you and guide you there
I know you've been hurting, and I know I've been waiting to be there
for you. And I'll be there, just tell me now, whenever I can.
Everybody's free.)


----------



## karo

In a photosoot for the Vanity Fair Magazine* Jennifer Lopez* portrays defiant Latina immigrant Anita and helps re-create scenes from the beloved 1961 film version of *West Side Story*. The 39-year-old singer/actress watched the film 37 times as a kid growing up in the Bronx. Says *Lopez*, I never wanted to be that wimpy Maria, who sits around pining for her guy. I wanted to be Anita, who danced her way to the top.x


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love those pics! and that movie, haven't seen it in years time for a rental!


----------



## PrincessMe

ive  never seen that movie..they should do a remake with Jlo and all the other latina Hollywood hotties!!


----------



## Jahpson

^yeah!


----------



## meluvs2shop

PrincessMe said:


> ive  never seen that movie..they should do a remake with Jlo and all the other latina Hollywood hotties!!



oh you have to see it!

great lyrics, btw.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is too old for the part.


----------



## Jahpson

^ she still has the look for it though


----------



## dee-dee

Jahpson said:


> ^ she still has the look for it though


 
I agree...I love that movie!  Was it Anita or Maria who sang, "I want to live in A-meri-cah"  Aw man, I gotta go rent it now.


----------



## *Lo

^^^^anita!!!


----------



## dee-dee

*Lo said:


> ^^^^anita!!!


 
yes!!! J-lo could definitely do that part.  I'm getting all excited, I'm so corny.  West Side Story and The Outsiders were my favorite flicks back in the day. I hope my blockbuster has it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> ^ she still has the look for it though



absofreakenloutly!!!!


----------



## *Lo

West Side Story was my fav too, when its on tv and i watch it i still know all the words to the songs from when I was little...Cant wait to see it on Broadway!


----------



## prettyprincess

she does not look like she any surgery. why is it so hard for ppl to believe she is naturally gorgeous? when celebs get surgery its so obvious. jen looks 100% natural


----------



## Jahpson

^ I dont understand it either.

But I guess since alot of celebrities have had so many surgeries, that its hard to tell the real from the fake. I believe that Jlo is all real, unless they can prove it by showing the official health records. lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^i'm with you two I dont think she's had any work done. People look different with age, we all do!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving a Tokyo Airport March 26th 2009

















Not feeling those pants....


----------



## H_addict

VF shoot is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

i think she is wearing a dress!

LMAO @ jlo posing at the airport

and LOL @ Benny Medina posing like he is Don Juan


----------



## anglarry04

love the bag. her face lookers fuller as in preggo fuller!!! what do y'all think?


----------



## gucci lover

Love her jacket!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wonder if she get special treatment at tokyo airport...


----------



## NoSnowHere

She's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez promoting in Tokyo (March 29).

Aside from her trip to Tokyo, Lopez is also gearing up for her role in the romantic comedy Plan B, which is about a woman unlucky in love who finally meets her soulmate the same day she becomes pregnant with twins via artificial insemination.
  And while shes slowly easing back into work mode following the birth of her baby twins, J. Lo hasnt ruled out the possibility of adding to her family in the future, saying, Let me work just a little bit first, Let me get a couple things out there  one song, one movie, something. I definitely want to have more though. I dont know if its in the cards for us, but I would like to.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It looks better without the coat. But was she contractually obligated to wear those shoes two sizes too big.


----------



## gucci lover

Love her edgy look and yes, those shoes are HUGE!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Arriving Back To LA March 30th 2009
Her boots are Thomas Wylde, and her bag is Valentino


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gucci lover said:


> Love her edgy look and yes, those shoes are HUGE!



I agree. I really love her top, anyone know who its by? 

If anyone wanted to know her shoes are Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jahpson

im almost tempted to get bangs


----------



## Phédre

Wow, love that last look! She's gorgeous. The jacket is TDF!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving Dinner March 30th 2009


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great. Love her shoes!


----------



## envyme

Jenny From The Block is back!!


----------



## Jahpson

i love her top


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> i love her top



In case you were wondering her top is Thomas Wylde
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41406


----------



## gucci lover

envyme said:


> Jenny From The Block is back!!


 
i was thinking the same thing!!  Remember back then it was Jenn who rocked everything first and then everyone followed behind?  For some reason to me, Rihanna kind of took her spot in the edgy/risky fashion dept.  But i still love J.LO!!


----------



## Megs

She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> In case you were wondering her top is Thomas Wylde
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41406




you read my mind! thanks dollface


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

She looks good, she looks a lot better with her hair down I think.


----------



## IFFAH

*Jennifer* is stunning! She looks great with her Valentino, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks amazing with her hair slicked back. women that can pull that off are few and far between in my book.


----------



## dee-dee

Her pants are kinda weird, reminds me of MC Hammer pants.  Everything else is nice though.  She looks young and fresh again.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Topshop Event April 1st 2009


----------



## mlbags

To me, she's a chameleon.  She is always taking on different looks and know what, I love which ever look she takes on, or at least I don't remember hating a certain look on her...!  She's gorgeous!  (Er, can't say the same on her hubby tho'.  Don't really like his look!).


----------



## imashopaholic

Her hairstyle reminds me of Nicole Richie's at the moment. Wispy bangs, long layers. I  it on them both.


----------



## Jahpson

it looks like she has gold tips on her nails


----------



## dee-dee

I don't like those shoes with that dress.  And too many extensions or something


----------



## Jahpson

i dont like the shoes, period


----------



## meluvs2shop

i've yet to like those CL's on anyone. i saw them last week at NM...its alot of shoe & heavy too.


----------



## vlore

she looks different...I can't pin-point it...but there is something...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What's this lipstick she has on? It's such a pretty color!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I wish I had her whole look!! She looks fab! I want that lipstick


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ITA she loooks amazing!!


----------



## csre

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Topshop Event April 1st 2009


 

what on earth is that guy wearing???? it makes my eyes hurt

I do like her shoes, but definitely not with that dress


----------



## PrincessMe

^^lol his outfit is hideous..im sorry but hes like having a big .._huge _stain on a perfect outfit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

At the TopShop After Party


----------



## PrincessGina

^^ her skin looks lovely.


----------



## Jahpson

Gor-jus.

I wonder if she wears shoes a little too big for exxageration(spell)?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^maybe its to protect her corns! lol

^^^^marc's feet look huuuge!


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> ^maybe its to protect her corns! lol
> 
> ^^^^marc's feet look huuuge!


 

maybe he wears shoes that are too big for him too? LMAO I crack myself up


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love her jacket, is it D&G??


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!! Her face looks stunning.


----------



## vlore

The jacket is very nice! I don't like her hairstyle, though. Seems she wears it all the time....


----------



## Roe

Jahpson said:


> i dont like the shoes, period



I AGREE!!!
As much as I love Louboutin, those shoes are hideous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving MTV Studios April 3rd 2009








Boots are from 2007 Gucci Collection


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. she looks very tiny in the black jeans.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony spotted checking out The Lion King musical in New York Citys Times Square on Saturday (April 4).
Making for a family affair, Marcs two sons from his previous marriage were also in attendance - with the couples security adamantly trying to keep them from being photographed.


----------



## badbananagirl

She looks great!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Regardless of what's said about how great her genes are, nobody's skin is this line-free and flawless at almost 40 without a little 'help'.


----------



## Jahpson

^ your right.

makeup works wonders. Im not buying the plastic surgery excuse though...sorry


and just because you never seen a near middle age woman with beautiful skin, doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> ^ your right.
> 
> makeup works wonders. Im not buying the plastic surgery excuse though...sorry
> 
> 
> and just because you never seen *a near middle age woman with beautiful skin, doesn't mean they don't exist*.


 

right! I know several women who are almost 40 who could go for 25


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Marc Anthony wears some of the weirdest outfits!


----------



## Jahpson

^ he sure does! Is he suppose to be metrosexual or something?


----------



## ebonyone

There a whole lot of 40 and over  who don't show their age. Aging has a lot to do with genes and also how you take care of yourself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good though I think she has aged since the kids. I don't see anything that would indicate that she doesn't look to be in her late 30s approaching 40.


----------



## bisousx

^^^agree. I can spot those fine lines after she had the twins (only cause I love Jennifer and I scrutinize the hell out of her pics). I know so many women who are in their 40s and look better than I do at 23 because they were born with fabulous skin. I don't think she's had Botox.. probably a lot of spa treatments or peels, maybe.


----------



## vlore

She looks great...he doesn't!


----------



## Cherrasaki

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks good though I think she has aged since the kids. I don't see anything that would indicate that she doesn't look to be in her late 30s approaching 40.



She does look good but I agree and would like to add that I also think that since having her kids her body has also changed.  But she still looks great! Her skin is luminous!


----------



## imashopaholic

I agree, she's obviously got great genes but I've seen her look her age on more than a few occasions yet these days every time I see her she's flawless.


----------



## priss

Jahpson said:


> ^ your right.
> 
> makeup works wonders. Im not buying the plastic surgery excuse though...sorry
> 
> 
> and just because you never seen a near middle age woman with beautiful skin, doesn't mean they don't exist.




i agree jahp.  she's ethnic and ethnic skin because of melanin's natural protectant  prevents creases.  

black dont crack and brown dont frown.


----------



## Jahpson

^ lmaoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

priss said:


> i agree jahp.  she's ethnic and ethnic skin because of melanin's natural protectant  prevents creases.
> 
> black dont crack and brown dont frown.


----------



## karo

She may be one of the best-known performers in the world today, but last night (April 9) Jennifer Lopez was content to be a spectator as her husband was the center of attention.
The Waiting for Tonight songstress was spotted dancing backstage during Marc Anthonys concert at the Hard Rock Live venue located in the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Florida.


----------



## karo

She's such a beautiful woman. She looks gorgeous with bangs like this.


----------



## NicolesCloset

i cant get over what a gorgeous woman she is


----------



## MichelleAntonia

do they still have a house in florida?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^i think that little boy in the concert photos above might be marc's son from his previous marriage. he looks like marc but with dayanira's eyes.


----------



## gucci lover

karo said:


>


 



meluvs2shop said:


> ^^i think that little boy in the concert photos above might be marc's son from his previous marriage. he looks like marc but with dayanira's eyes.


 

i think you're right


----------



## vlore

gucci lover said:


> i think you're right



omg, he is like a mini-me of Marc!


----------



## Dolly6637

She looks just gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

priss said:


> i agree jahp. she's ethnic and ethnic skin because of melanin's natural protectant prevents creases.
> 
> *black dont crack and brown dont frown*.


----------



## PrincessMe

wow his son looks just like him


----------



## karo

After attending husband Marc Anthony's concert in Hollywood, FL, *Jennifer López* flew back to Burbank, CA, with her twins on a private jet. Her daughter *Emme* didn't look very happy with the idea of being photographed in her child seat.


----------



## karo

Jennifer arriving at Victoria Beckham's birthday dinner yesterday


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

vlore said:


> omg, he is like a mini-me of Marc!


 

sure is!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez outside ABC Studios ahead of her Good Morning America appearance this morning (April 22).


----------



## NicolesCloset

cuuuute!!


----------



## Blondee178

^^^ She looks a lot skinnier than she did a few weeks ago.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

MYbe she getting skinny for bikini season


----------



## meluvs2shop

her legs look so long ...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Pretty dress, I love the color


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez visiting Live with Regis and Kelly (April 22).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out and about NYC (April 22).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

3 changes in the matter of a few hours. Somebody is trying to stay relevant.


----------



## bobobags

I love the red dress and heels!!!  She is beautiful!


----------



## b00mbaka

It looks as thought he's saying "Which one do you want me to strangle"


----------



## meluvs2shop

^LOL!

i love all three of her outfits!! i need to workout my legs more. hers are tiight!


----------



## NicolesCloset

she is stunning. she has a great smile, and her hair has really grown on me


----------



## vlore

Wao, she looks STUNNING in all of these recent pics...my fav is the red dress outfit and w/ that gorgy Jimmy Choo!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Look at those legs!!!


----------



## Megs

That Jimmy Choo bag is gorgeous!! She is looking so fit and put together


----------



## bisousx

Her hair, makeup and body!!! OMG.. so gorgeous. I wish I could look that great in a skintight tan dress lol


----------



## lovemysavior

She looks amazing, however, I didn't like her hair during the Regis and Kelly show.  It looked really fake.


----------



## ebonyone

I read she wears wigs maybe this was not a better styled one.


----------



## Jahpson

well, if that is indeed a wig, she needs to give it the hot oil treatment! It looks like it can repel water!!

Still love her looks, and she has a figure to die for


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jennifer is so Fab!


----------



## karo

When *Jennifer Lopez*, 39, was pregnant with twins *Emme Maribel* and *Maximilian &#8216;Max&#8217; David*, 14 months, she continued to tour alongside husband *Marc Anthony *well into her second trimester. All that time spent in utero on stage with their songstress mother hasn&#8217;t translated into two musically-inclined toddlers, however. &#8220;There&#8217;s no singing,&#8221; Jennifer joked during a Tuesday appearance on _Live with Regis & Kelly_. &#8220;Just lots of screaming.&#8221; While they may have that in common, there isn&#8217;t much else that Max and Emme share. &#8220;It&#8217;s like night and day,&#8221; Jennifer reveals.
&#8220;It&#8217;s like, this is little man, this is little woman. She&#8217;s very delicate and precise and careful not to fall, and he&#8217;s just barreling through everything, screaming and eating everything he can get his hands on.&#8221;​ Their differences aside, Jennifer is thrilled by the boy-girl combination because it made the decision of whether or not to have more children easy. &#8220;One of each, all done,&#8221; she said. &#8220;No more.&#8221;
&#8220;I got a boy and I got a girl. It was very efficient of me!&#8221;​ The news that she was poised for motherhood caught Jennifer off-guard, however. &#8220;At a certain point, you start to think, &#8216;Oh, maybe this isn&#8217;t going to happen for me,&#8217;&#8221; she explains of getting pregnant. When &#8212; at 7-weeks along &#8212; she got the news that not only was she expecting, but expecting times two, Jennifer says she was floored.
&#8220;Right away [the doctor] said, &#8216;Oh there&#8217;s a little heartbeat. Oh there&#8217;s another little heartbeat.&#8217; I was like, &#8216;Oh God&#8217;&#8230; I just laughed. Mark cried, I laughed. I was like&#8230;&#8217;Of course. Why not?&#8217;&#8221;​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving a Hotel April 23rd 2009 with Ken Paves, Mom, and the Babies


----------



## Jahpson

I think the fur is still alive


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Lol is that Marc in those glasses?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ no that's ken paves hairstylist to the stars...and he holds babies too...aww


----------



## csre

Jahpson said:


> I think the fur is still alive


 it is a little disgusting IMO  

 lol at the hairstylist that also carries babies


----------



## cristalena56

love the blue!!! she looks great!! she's so pretty!!


----------



## cristalena56

i wish i had her fashion sense!! though i wish i had her money as well to afford it  lol


----------



## ilovechanel2

She looks amazing and has a beautiful smile and such glowing skin. JLO is one of the most beautiful women in the world IMO


----------



## Jahpson

csre said:


> *it is a little disgusting* IMO
> 
> lol at the hairstylist that also carries babies


 

yeah in particular just looks....creepy!


----------



## Veelyn

She was so cute on Regis and Kelly..


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> well, if that is indeed a wig, she needs to give it the hot oil treatment! *It looks like it can repel water!!*
> 
> Still love her looks, and she has a figure to die for



LOL. i hate to admit it but i have to agree with you. her hair looks very dry and i'm surprised b/c she's so into her looks & especially her hair.


she was adorable on regis & kelly yesterday.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i am wearing my hair likes this all summer. i love it!!!

gorgeous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsS-u_bhpx4&feature=related


----------



## b00mbaka

^ My mom calls those curly ponytails, pigtails. Cute!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^haha cute. i LOVE her hair on the oprah show. i just have to get my ponytail just so b/c hers sits high & the tail has a wave to it. love it.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez lent a hand to the March of Dimes foundations walkathon this morning (April 25) in Key Biscayne, Florida.


----------



## imashopaholic

She desperately needs a deep conditioning treatment. Her hair looks like it belongs on a horse's backside.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

you know what i think it is. i suspect that she's gone gray, a lot than it seems, like a majority of her hair is now gray. she gets a good coloring, but no amount of dye or conditioning is going to make the gray hair less coarse and change its inherent texture. 

because her hair used to be so different, it's not like she's gotten lazy with taking care of it. i think it's just different hair now.


----------



## babypie

Just once in my life I'd like to look that good in white jeans.  Just once!


----------



## Monoi

I love how she´s a mommy and yet so fashionable and fit. Wish we all could get personal chefs and trainers.

She´s a beauty.


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks fabulous in white.  I too wish I could wear white jeans!  Can anyone ID those sunglasses????


----------



## karo

Jennifer López's and Marc Anthony's twins, *Emme* and *Max*, enjoy the playground at their parents' mansion in Miami while their two nannies are attentive to their first steps.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony stepped out for the 3rd annual Noche de Ninos Gala at the Beverly Hilton in Beverly Hills on Saturday (May 9).


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Her hair looks in much better condition in these pics. LOVE that dress!


----------



## Pursegrrl

That dress is awful but the color is GREAT on her.  And even Marc looks glow-y too...not so ashen as he has in other pics.

Love her!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> you know what i think it is. i suspect that she's gone gray, a lot than it seems, like a majority of her hair is now gray. she gets a good coloring, but no amount of dye or conditioning is going to make the gray hair less coarse and change its inherent texture.
> 
> because her hair used to be so different, it's not like she's gotten lazy with taking care of it. i think it's just different hair now.


 
I was wondering that too (I think she is 40 in July?)...or if hair changes after having kids?


----------



## Phédre

Pursegrrl said:


> I was wondering that too (I think she is 40 in July?)...or if hair changes after having kids?


 

It took mine 1,5 years to recuperate from my DD!


----------



## NicolesCloset

flawless dress, makeup , and hair


----------



## meluvs2shop

here's jennifer's latest song:

_what is love_
http://www.zshare.net/audio/5989882599f883c3/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ I just heard it on Concrete Loop...I kinda nodded my head to it, but I don't think I like it..


----------



## karo

Just heard it and don't like it at all. I miss the old J.Lo with her hits like 'I'm real' with JaRule etc.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

meluvs2shop said:


> here's jennifer's latest song:
> 
> _what is love_
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5989882599f883c3/



not singing to me....maybe after hearing for a long time....


----------



## karo

Jennfer Lopez shoots her new romantic comedy, _The Back-Up Plan_, on a Los Angeles film set on Wednesday (May 13).
The 39-year-old plays a a fed-up wannabe mother who meets a promising romantic prospect the same day she receives artificial insemination. SNL regular *Michael Watkins* will play Mona, the longtime best friend of *Jennifer*s character. The film opens in theaters everywhere in 2010.


----------



## karo

More pics from the set


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez walks to the set of her new romantic comedy, _The Back-Up Plan_, on Thursday (May 14) in Pasadena, Calif.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on the set of The Back-Up Plan (May 14).


----------



## meluvs2shop

i LOVE the white off the shoulder top paired with the soft tan pants! l


----------



## Jahpson

^ same here


----------



## imashopaholic

Her body's bangin' but all that beige is blah.


----------



## claire909

i sincerely feel that j lo is a better actress than a singer, i like watching/listening to her songs not coz of the music or lyrics, i like coz she looks super hot!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Agreed. Loved her in Selena, Out of Sight, Maid in Manhattan, to name a few.


----------



## imashopaholic

Me three. I'd much rather watch her onscreen than listen to her sing.


----------



## gucci lover

... but i love when she dances 
she still got it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love me some old jlo songs!


----------



## legaldiva

Can someone repost a link to the new song?  Old one isn't working.  TIA!


----------



## legaldiva

Wait!  Found it on youtube.  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez walking to her trailer on the set of The Back-Up Plan in Los Angeles on Tuesday (May 26).


----------



## Jahpson

gucci lover said:


> ... but i love when she dances
> she still got it!


 
yup! thats how I became a fan!!

the best dance that she has done in a video is for her single "I'm glad".

I wish I could move like that, it shows why she is famous


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez is positively beaming after getting a visit from her daughter *Emme*, 16 months, on the Los Angeles set of her latest movie, _The Back-Up Plan_, on Friday (May 29).


----------



## Luccibag

Wow, now that is definitely what I call BEAMING.  Cute little girl!


----------



## Jahpson

omg her daughter is adorable. Jlo is practically glowing holding her princess


----------



## PrincessMe

wow she looks so gorgeous & happy in the last pics


----------



## csre

^^ yes she does, but, what's with her hair?


----------



## babypie

^ She's on a movie set so her character must have a reason for that crazy hair


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out working on The Back-Up Plan with Max and Emme (June 12).


----------



## purseinsanity

Her daughter looks a lot like her.  (Thank God!)


----------



## gemruby41

*Working on &#8220;The Back-Up Plan&#8221; June 15, 2009*


----------



## Jahpson

there goes that sweater that I am still hunting for. *sigh*


----------



## Jahpson

No one can id that sweater?


----------



## NicolesCloset

I wonder what the back up plan will be about??


----------



## sesrup

Is playing a  preggo lady in this film? I see a bump?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez was hard at work on her upcoming film _The Back-Up Plan_ filming in Pasadena, California on Monday (June 15). The 39-year-olds son *Max Anthony* was also on set while she was filming. *Jen* has already been working on her next music album, and could be out as early as this year. I worked on music while I was pregnant and while I was at home, but now to really get into it and focus on it and to finish the project is exciting, she said.


----------



## karo

One more pic of cute little Max


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NicolesCloset said:


> I wonder what the back up plan will be about??



*On the same day that a single woman is artificially inseminated so as to become a mother she finally meets the guy of her dreams.*


i think it has potential to be cute!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41

*Arriving at Babies R&#8217; Us June 17, 2009*


----------



## meluvs2shop

the sweater she's wearing looks just like the one JA was wearing in marley & me. i even started a thread about it asking someone to ID b/c i loved it so much. they were ID'd as b chyll...they had better selections during the winter months though & even had one similar to JL's.

http://www.zimbio.com/Sweaters/articles/21/B+Chyll+Cashmere+sweaters+50+off+sale

lopez looks great after having twins AND sans the makeup!

btw- i want to squeeze her little boy in his baggy jeans & belt...too cute!


----------



## NicolesCloset

MichelleAntonia said:


> *On the same day that a single woman is artificially inseminated so as to become a mother she finally meets the guy of her dreams.*
> 
> 
> i think it has potential to be cute!


It does sound like it could be cute. Thanks
Wow no make up!!! I love it! I can relate lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


>



love these looks!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on the set of The Back-up Plan (June 18).


----------



## gemruby41

*Stepping out for a swanky meal on the town, **Jennifer Lopez** was spotted out to eat at Cecconi&#8217;s with hubby **Marc Anthony** on Tuesday night (June 23).*


----------



## dee-dee

gemruby41 said:


> *Stepping out for a swanky meal on the town, **Jennifer Lopez** was spotted out to eat at Cecconis with hubby **Marc Anthony** on Tuesday night (June 23).*


 
I hope her make-up person get paid a lot of money, this woman's makeup is ALWAYS impecable!  It probably also helps that she's beautiful naturally.  Marc on the other hand......


----------



## Jahpson

she stays gorgeous


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. i would love to see a full shot of her HL dress. the color looks gorgeous on her.

i know it's easy for some to make fun of marc's looks but i'm sooooooo FREAKEN excited to go to his concert this summer!!! love (love!!) his music. you probably need to be latin to appreciate him as an artist though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love that hot pink!


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous! That pink really suits her. Her body looks great.


----------



## imashopaholic

As usual JLo looks hot. Marc just looks constipated. And a side note: my 5yo nephew has more hair on his chest.


----------



## meluvs2shop

her arms look fantastic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, looking great, love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## needloub

Shoe twin!!


----------



## gucci lover

the last pic scared me ush:  but Jen looks beautiful!


----------



## flipchickmc

I've always thought JLo was beautiful.  She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## keodi

Jlo always look impeccable! the pink suites very well!


----------



## Belle49

meluvs2shop said:


> wow. i would love to see a full shot of her HL dress. the color looks gorgeous on her.
> 
> i know it's easy for some to make fun of marc's looks but i'm sooooooo FREAKEN excited to go to his concert this summer!!! love (love!!) his music. you probably need to be latin to appreciate him as an artist though.




He's so AMAZING live!


----------



## envyme

She looks great!!


----------



## legaldiva

Now I need pink suede in my life.


----------



## NYCBelle

as much as i don't like J.Lo I'm lovin' the pink outfit and shoes she looks great!


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!!! She looks insane


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks beautiful and very in shape!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, she looks amazing!


----------



## Compass Rose

I think she always looks amazing!


----------



## IFFAH

She's *gorgeous!*


----------



## purseinsanity

She always looks great!


----------



## babypie

gemruby41 said:


> *Stepping out for a swanky meal on the town, **Jennifer Lopez** was spotted out to eat at Cecconis with hubby **Marc Anthony** on Tuesday night (June 23).*


 
She looks smokin' hot!!! He on the other hand still resembles a corpse...


----------



## NicolesCloset

^^^  4 real!!  lol


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez and husband Marc Anthony taking the back exit at Magnolia in Hollywood on July 12, 2009. *


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love the dress, but don't like those shoes with the dress. She still looks gorgeous as always...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On a Family Trip To Disneyland July 3rd*


----------



## Jahpson

wow, I want the Micky mouse gloves!!! 

Its so hilarious that they are holding hands while wearing them


its clear that they are very much in love and happy with each other. Love her style all the way


----------



## Luccibag

I think Marc is looking hot these days.


----------



## karo

They make a really cute couple I think.


----------



## Milena7

Dress outfit is blah! Last one is a bit better, but doesn't really flatter her figure.


----------



## gucci lover

She looks so cute at Disneyland


----------



## Jahpson

Milena7 said:


> Dress outfit is blah! Last one is a bit better, but doesn't really flatter her figure.


 

completely off-topic, but what sunglasses are on your avatar? they are gorgeous


----------



## legaldiva

Can anyone ID her flat thong sandals from Disney?  Or point me to something similar?


----------



## Milena7

Jahpson said:


> completely off-topic, but what sunglasses are on your avatar? they are gorgeous



Thanks, Gucci from couple of seasons ago


----------



## PrincessMe

love her disney outfit


----------



## meela188

gemruby41 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez and husband Marc Anthony taking the back exit at Magnolia in Hollywood on July 12, 2009. *


 
I have this dress, scored it on sale at saks, its gorg


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does anyone have a pic of her wedding band. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

meela188 said:


> I have this dress, scored it on sale at saks, its gorg


 
Is it DvF?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

the_prettiest_1 said:


> Is it DvF?



Yes, her dress is DVF...


----------



## legaldiva

Her Disney outfit has me fiending for BF jeans.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^me too..when katie holmes did it i was like eww but jennifer makes them hot


----------



## gemruby41

*Working on The Backup Plan July 16, 2009 *


----------



## NicolesCloset

love her sunglasses.  She looks so cute


----------



## Jahpson

she has the best sweaters. can anyone id?


----------



## vlore

Jahpson said:


> she has the best sweaters. can anyone id?



and her sunnies too, pls!


----------



## bagaholic85

i  them as a couple!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## canada's

good LORD!

when it comes to glamour, the rest of hollywood can just go home! she STILL has it. 

i'm really wowed by her in that tight bun and hot pink getup.


----------



## savvy23

She has awesome legs!!!  I need to do more squats and lunges!


----------



## Jahpson

canada's said:


> good LORD!
> 
> *when it comes to glamour, the rest of hollywood can just go home! she STILL has it. *
> 
> i'm really wowed by her in that tight bun and hot pink getup.


 

Amen to that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jennifer Lo always looks good and her skin is so pretty! Love those boots!


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks a wee bit thinner in those pics, too.  Love her bangs.


----------



## umdana

stuning.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dang she looks great!!


----------



## candypants1100

her hair looks awesome!


----------



## NicolesCloset

canada's said:


> good LORD!
> 
> when it comes to glamour, the rest of hollywood can just go home! she STILL has it.
> 
> i'm really wowed by her in that tight bun and hot pink getup.


ITA!! She is fabulous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving the Set of "The Backup Plan" July 16th 2009

I love her, she ALWAYS looks so gorgeous...


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *Working on The Backup Plan July 16, 2009 *



She seems so much more animated and interested around him than around Marc in recent pics...hhmmmmmmm

I'm just going to take that to mean they they have a lot of great onscreen chemistry.. its making me want to see this movie so much!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^dude, i'm counting down!!

for this, and the bounty with gerard butler and jennifer aniston. i know they're both still filming, but i want trailers already!!


----------



## gemruby41

She is gorgeous!! I love the whole outfit.
*Working on The Backup Plan July 17, 2009 *


----------



## meluvs2shop

i like the premise of this movie. i hope it's a J-Lo goodie! it's been years since i LOVED once of her movies. and of course she looks great, especially with her hair slicked in a simple ponytail. she has the perfect face for that look. love her!


----------



## Jahpson

im craving a starbucks all of a sudden


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i crave starbucks everyday but it's not always gentle on my wallet! lol


----------



## sesrup

The leather cuff is cute. Now I want to hear some J.Lo music *goes to youtube*


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> ^i crave starbucks everyday but it's not always gentle on my wallet! lol




girl, they sell the starbucks coffee bags in the supermarket!!! lol


----------



## Milena7

Boot cut jeans are not flattering on her. Not a fan of her haircut either.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> girl, they sell the starbucks coffee bags in the supermarket!!! lol



lol, true. i usually crave their carmel machiatto (sp?). at home i usually stick to columbian coffee which is one of my favorites to drink, but now i have significantly cut back on drinking coffee-which is a big part of our hispanic culture- for the baby.

i think jenn's legs look long in the boot cut jeans-nothing wrong with that, especially in the photo where she's leaning against the wall. the jeans are ok, though. she has better ones for sure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> and her sunnies too, pls!



Her sunnies are Dsquared 

Amazon.com: DSQUARED 2 DQ 0019 Sunglasses DQ0019 53F Light Havana Frame: Apparel


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving the Back-Up Plan set New York 17 July 2009 *


----------



## PrincessMe

Love her gray tee and MU


----------



## purseinsanity

I love her makeup there.


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *Leaving the Back-Up Plan set New York 17 July 2009 *


This is an awesome casual look!


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her sunnies are Dsquared
> 
> Amazon.com: DSQUARED 2 DQ 0019 Sunglasses DQ0019 53F Light Havana Frame: Apparel



Thanks *LadyL*!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love her snake print hobo!! Any ID


----------



## gemruby41

*Filming 'The Backup Plan' In New York City*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NicolesCloset said:


> Love her snake print hobo!! Any ID



Adriana Castro

Untitled Document

Jennifer's is the Natural one


----------



## Milena7

She looks good in the white dress, I like the shoes, but bangs need to go. She also seems to have extensions, which don't look too good.


----------



## Jahpson

omg!! is my girl pregnant again???


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *Leaving the Back-Up Plan set New York 17 July 2009 *


 

her makeup is perfect!!


----------



## Jahpson

Arriving at her hotel in New York - July 18, 2009


----------



## Jahpson

these are old, but I like her shoes and her outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*On Set*


----------



## Jahpson

back to work for Jenny I see.


----------



## Milena7

Can anyone ID the shoes where shes wearing latest white dress? Maybe a larger picture, thanks


----------



## candypants1100

love her in that juicy sweatsuit


----------



## gemruby41

*If you mean these, they are CL's*


----------



## Milena7

Thanks, but I meant those


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Milena7 said:


> Thanks, but I meant those



These are CL's too. They are called the "123 Scarpe", and have gone on sale already.


----------



## Milena7

^ Karma to you


----------



## canada's

barneys has them on sale in a few sizes, but not in the pale blue...yellow, hot pink, and red, i think.


----------



## gemruby41

*Dolphins press conference July 21, 2009*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Adds....(Marc became part owner of the Dolphins today)











*Leaving the set of "The Backup Plan" July 20th 2009*


----------



## canada's

she looks so pretty at the press conference!


----------



## NicolesCloset

love her in juicy and that peach dress is sooo pretty. can someone id?


----------



## gucci lover

She's so gorgeous!  Her look at the press conference is an A+++++++


----------



## gemruby41

*On set today*


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *On Set*



THis is a perfect picture of her!


----------



## PrincessGina

its nice to see that her forehead moves. everyone is so frozen looking these days.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

anyone know what this movie will be about?


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *On set today*


 

someone help me, that is a gorgeous sweater!! can anyone id?


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *Dolphins press conference July 21, 2009*


 

and what is she suppose to do with that jersey? wear it to bed? lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> anyone know what this movie will be about?



_"That&#8217;s right, Miz Lopez is pregnant&#8212;in her new movie, that is! Jennifer just signed on for the lead role in the new romantic comedy &#8220;The Back-Up Plan,&#8221; where she&#8217;ll play Zoe, a single woman who turns to artificial insemination to answer her ticking biological clock. But her strategy goes bust when Mr. Right, Alex O'Loughlin (&#8220;Moonlight&#8221;, &#8220;August Rush&#8221 shows up on the same day of her appointment. Now she and her new dream man must figure out love, marriage and family&#8212;in reverse."_


----------



## Jahpson

she always does movies where it relates to her personal life. remeber maid in manhattan when she was going through those numerous weddings? and now this


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meluvs2shop said:


> _"Thats right, Miz Lopez is pregnantin her new movie, that is! Jennifer just signed on for the lead role in the new romantic comedy The Back-Up Plan, where shell play Zoe, a single woman who turns to artificial insemination to answer her ticking biological clock. But her strategy goes bust when Mr. Right, Alex O'Loughlin (Moonlight, August Rush) shows up on the same day of her appointment. Now she and her new dream man must figure out love, marriage and familyin reverse."_


 

Thanks!


----------



## vancleef fan

Can anybody ID this lovely sweater ?


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping at Christian Louboutin in Manhattan July 22, 2009 *


----------



## prettyprincess

even when she is dressed down she looks amazing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks thin in those white jeans-usually it has the opposite effect especially on curvy women. i love that look though: white jeans and a nice preppy sweater!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

are those white jeans TRs?


----------



## candypants1100

^they look like hudsons i think


----------



## gucci lover

her natural hair looks so much better than the hair on set.  The set hair looks super dry!  I had to take a 2nd look with her in the white jeans.  She looks really good!


----------



## gemruby41

*On set July 22, 2009*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's so pretty


----------



## Jahpson

vancleef fan said:


> Can anybody ID this lovely sweater ?


 
as well as her last three sweaters.


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *On set July 22, 2009*


 

when I grow up, I want to be just like Jennifer Lopez! (except I want to be an attorney not an actress)

note: I'm 25 lol


----------



## prettygurrl19

she's still acting?.. she is one of the worst actresses ever.


----------



## canada's

^^^
meh, all actresses in these rom-coms are "horrible" actresses. i'd rather watch j.lo than jen aniston, drew barrymore, etc. that's just me. 

she looks SO DARLING at CL! perfect look! pulled-together, but plenty low key (even with that exotic birk!).


----------



## NicolesCloset

goooooooorgeous!!!


----------



## Jahpson

canada's said:


> ^^^
> meh, all actresses in these *rom-coms* are "horrible" actresses. i'd rather watch j.lo than jen aniston, drew barrymore, etc. that's just me.
> 
> she looks SO DARLING at CL! perfect look! pulled-together, but plenty low key (even with that exotic birk!).


 

what does that mean?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> what does that mean?



I think its short for Romantic Comedy...


----------



## keodi

gucci lover said:


> She's so gorgeous! Her look at the press conference is an A+++++++


 
I agree love her makeup


----------



## gucci lover

Dang!  I didn't even notice the exotic birkin


----------



## gemruby41

*On set July 22nd*


----------



## gucci lover

Hi gemruby!  Could you be able to post this in the Stars and Hermes thread?  I tried to quote/cut/copy/paste and for some reason it's not letting me   is that featured now disabled?  Oh well..  i didn't want to steal your pics   Here's the thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-and-hermes-433317-126.html




gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping at Christian Louboutin in Manhattan July 22, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

Done!


----------



## I Love RICE

Man, that DVF bag reminds me of Armadillo.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ wow I really am jealous of her white jean and birken look ..i want one too wahhhhh lol


----------



## canada's

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think its short for Romantic Comedy...



yes. 

i love the blue with the DVF bag, but it seems like a very trendy look for a film. those pants will be over and out by the time this thing hits theaters...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Oh, I love grays papaya.  
I would love to see her closet!


----------



## Jahpson

thanks *Lady* and *Cana*

Is she in costume in the pic with the DVF bag?


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez celebrated her 40 birthday on location of The Back-Up Plan on Greenwich Ave in New York City late last night (July 24).

Surrounded by friends, family, cast, crew and her hubby Marc Anthony, the birthday girl was feted with a big cake and endless Sprinkles cupcakes following a long day of production.

Meanwhile, J.Lo is reportedly planning a star-studded bash to mark the landmark occasion.

With A-list guest-listers expected to include Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes, Victoria and David Beckham, the spectacular party will take place on Saturday night in Jen&#8217;s native New York.

Says a source: &#8220;Everything is being kept top secret. Even performers won&#8217;t be told if they have been hired until the last minute, to prevent details of the party from being leaked.&#8221;*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## envyme

Marc Anthony...


----------



## Jahpson

^ the incredible shrinking man

they are so in love. Surprise this relationship actually works. But they were friends before so I guess that helps.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i like marc but he does need a whopper or two. for a month straight! lol


----------



## naturale

gemruby41 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez celebrated her 40 birthday on location of The Back-Up Plan on Greenwich Ave in New York City late last night (July 24).
> 
> Surrounded by friends, family, cast, crew and her hubby Marc Anthony, the birthday girl was feted with a big cake and endless Sprinkles cupcakes following a long day of production.
> 
> Meanwhile, J.Lo is reportedly planning a star-studded bash to mark the landmark occasion.
> 
> With A-list guest-listers expected to include Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes, Victoria and David Beckham, the spectacular party will take place on Saturday night in Jens native New York.
> 
> Says a source: Everything is being kept top secret. Even performers wont be told if they have been hired until the last minute, to prevent details of the party from being leaked.*




I want her leather bracelet...can someone ID?


----------



## chloe-babe

She looks so natural and happy in these birthday piccies. So beautiful


----------



## vlore

meluvs2shop said:


> i like marc but he does need a whopper or two. for a month straight! lol



 I do agree, he does need a couple of bologna sandwiches!!! Check out that little, ity-bity waist!!!!


----------



## canada's

she looks SO amazing and REAL.


----------



## Milena7

Marc looks like a bird to me. Not attractive, and yes as thin as hell. Is he shorter than her? Impossible is nothing, I guess...


----------



## Cherrasaki

In Marc Anthony's defense there are men who are naturally very thin and don't pack on the pounds easily. But I agree he doesn't look that good.


----------



## ebonyone

He looks better when dressed in a suit I think more of him is covered. He is probably just naturally skinny.


----------



## NicolesCloset

meluvs2shop said:


> i like marc but he does need a whopper or two. for a month straight! lol


LOL 
I love JLo's outfits. She always  manages to look fabulous. I wish I had her style


----------



## NicolesCloset

naturale said:


> I want her leather bracelet...can someone ID?



Oh my I LOVE THAT BRACELET TOO!!


----------



## legaldiva

Happy birthday to my style icon!!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Is that picture on her cake a shot of her from Gigli????!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jennifer looks like she could beat him up easily, and she's not big either.  He's scary skinny.


----------



## purseinsanity

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ wow I really am jealous of her white jean and birken look ..i want one too wahhhhh lol


 Me too!


----------



## prettygurrl19

ew.. they dont make a good couple.. he's so tiny


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think they make an amazing couple. they love each other, they're happy, they have two kids together, they're always in things together. if that's not the picture of a great couple, i don't know what is


----------



## Tangerine

prettygurrl19 said:


> ew.. they dont make a good couple.. he's so tiny




They remind me in so many ways of Frank Sinatra and Ava Gardner, physically, career wise... its uncanny! And I like that, it makes them seem like a very classic couple.

Though Marc and JLo don't seem like they fight as much, AND they do have kids, so their relationship is def better! lol..


----------



## PrincessMe

Oooo love her bday look!so happy for her...she looks gorgeous


----------



## str8_dyme

purseinsanity said:


> Is that picture on her cake a shot of her from Gigli????!!!


 

LOL!!! Yah i wondered the same thing! That movie did so bad lol! Im sure she doesnt want to be reminded.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really don't think that cake pic is from gigili. it's either from monster in law or something more recent.. el cantante?


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think he is tiny she tends to wear heels and he is just thin. They look happy and in love and that is all that really matters.


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping at Christian Louboutin in Manhattan July 22, 2009 *


 
I love her look! J lo always looks great dress up or down..


----------



## meluvs2shop

the picture actually looks like it's from this movie-the backup plan.


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez celebrates her 40th birthday with a private celebration in NYC(July 24th) *


----------



## Milena7

How tall is he? Waaaaaaaaaaay too short, she is taller than him and she is a shorty herslef


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love the last picture! She is gorgeous


----------



## Jahpson

that dress does nothing for her boobies. but she is still fabulous nonetheless


----------



## siobhan19

not sure if this is a repost


----------



## siobhan19

*


----------



## siobhan19

At the Edison ballroom to celebrate "an evening for lola" as part of jennifers 40th birthday celebrations


----------



## Jahpson

gor-jus does not even explain it...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gorgeous!
Am I the only one who dreams of having a fabulous birthday party?  I would just love to dress up and have everyone buy me pressies and wish me tons of wishes. A beautiful cake, and tons of food, dancing... is it just me???


----------



## meluvs2shop

^you should do it someday...nothing wrong with that!

i had one many years ago and it was FUN. i now want another one in five years to celebrate a milestone birthday. of course it won't be as lavish as jennifer's since i'm not in her tax bracket but it'll be nice and very much ME.


----------



## NicolesCloset

meluv^^ I think you are right. I am going to do one. Someday. It is always something I have wanted to do.  Also, if noone does it for me ... Who will? lol  (Of course not as fabulous as JLos birthday) I think like you , I need to find something that is me.  That must have been awesome!!!


----------



## IFFAH

the gown.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Surprise? Ok.

I am not a fan but she looks damn good for 40.


----------



## Phédre

She is so gorgeous! And maybe I'm the only one here, but I like Marc too and they make a fantastic couple!


----------



## Jahpson

Marc must be doing something right if they lasted this long, produced children and still happy...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fabulous 40 she is! I agree Japh i'm glad to see they are still happy


----------



## beachgirl13

gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping at Christian Louboutin in Manhattan July 22, 2009 *




Can anyone ID the sweater please?

Are those TR's she has on?


----------



## NicolesCloset

^^ IDK, but they have almost an exact looking one at Gap


----------



## vlore

beachgirl13 said:


> Can anyone ID the sweater please?
> 
> Are those TR's she has on?



What does TR stand for?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> What does TR stand for?



True Religion


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks great!


----------



## keodi

siobhan19 said:


> At the Edison ballroom to celebrate "an evening for lola" as part of jennifers 40th birthday celebrations


 
love the dress! very JLo..


----------



## beachgirl13

NicolesCloset said:


> ^^ IDK, but they have almost an exact looking one at Gap


 

The neckline is much more thick on the Gap one.
I like the thinner neckline like on this one jlo has on.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Arriving to Rome July 29th 2009


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> True Religion



Thanks L!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I love J. Lo. Max looks like Marc in these pics.


----------



## Jahpson

J looks gorgeous

and I think her kids are adorable.


----------



## ellacoach

gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping at Christian Louboutin in Manhattan July 22, 2009 *


 
She looks AMAZING in these pictures! Makes me want to get my butt to the gym!!


----------



## canada's

Jahpson said:


> J looks gorgeous
> 
> and I think her kids are adorable.



agreed. she is gorgeous in that print dress getting on the plane!


----------



## gemruby41

*Promoting her brand new autumn collection of &#8220;JLo for Yamamay&#8221; at the Yamamay Store in Rome, Italy July 30, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Blondee178

Goodness gracious....that woman is gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

the dress is blah but everything else (hair, nails, makeup, clutch and shoes) are a 10


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Jahpson

I also would like to add that I love her belt


----------



## canada's

i'm not digging the dress either. if it were above/at the knees it would have looked good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^or longer. i think i would've loved the dress if it were either longer or a shorter/flirty length.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

gemruby41 said:


> *Arriving at Babies R Us June 17, 2009*


 

Can anyone id the designer of the set, I love must have.


----------



## RedSoles74

gemruby41 said:


>



wow, she looks stunning in these pictures!


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez and her husband Marc Anthony, were spotted out in Rome today continuing their European vacation. *


----------



## Prada_Princess

I'd kill for her wardrobe ~ so chic and stylish


----------



## tiffthegreat

prettygurrl19 said:


> she's still acting?.. she is one of the worst actresses ever.



 i used to think she was a terrible actress until i watched el cantante, she's actually really good, she just doesn't pick the best roles.  at least, that's my opinion


----------



## Jahpson

love her clothes.

marc looks great too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think marc looks great too. i may be in the huge minority, but i think he's attractive.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tiffthegreat said:


> i used to think she was a terrible actress until i watched el cantante, she's actually really good, she just doesn't pick the best roles.  at least, that's my opinion




i think so too. she's underrated and limited by roles she does. she was very good in an unfinished life too. and of course, out of sight. by far her best movie. she needs to find something great to do with clooney again


----------



## ROMAAMOR

more pics from trip to Roma











shopping- Via dei Condotti


----------



## meluvs2shop

tiffthegreat said:


> i used to think she was a terrible actress until i watched el cantante, she's actually really good, she just doesn't pick the best roles.  at least, that's my opinion



she was amazing in that movie and so was marc. marc has also been acting (sporadically) for many years as well. he plays a great bad guy.

they better hurry up and come back stateside b/c i get to see marc this saturday night in AC! 
i hope i get to see J-LO, too, sigh.


----------



## Jahpson

did no one see Selena? 

that was the movie that put her on the map and i thought she acted very good in it


----------



## meluvs2shop

^of course! i loved that movie. having been a selena fan myself i was amazed by the resemblance in the movie. jen worked very hard to get selena's mannerisms down pat, and she did. she did a great job!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I really like her croc Birkin and the fact she uses the bag, not just babys it/uses it for decoration.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

Shopping w/ Domenico Dolce & Stefano Gabbana:


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I love how they always hold hands


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^i LOVE that jumper!!


----------



## canada's

so gorgeous and her legs look great! what do these celebs do for those crazy toned thighs?!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2




----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

the_prettiest_1 said:


> Shopping w/ Domenico Dolce & Stefano Gabbana:


 
can anyone ID this top?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony living it up it Italy (August 1-2).


----------



## karo

Jennifer looks gorgeous.


----------



## Blondee178

Marc has been looking very good lately. Seems like he put on a little weight and it really makes a difference. She looks great too. They look very happy together.


----------



## prettyali

I wonder what Mark bought her for her 40th birthday!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

^ possibly one of the many diamond jewelry that she has on in those pics. like that charm bracelet next to her watch. rolex right?

I love how they share ice cream and always holding hands. For a minute i thought Jennifer was holding hands with Domenico




canada's said:


> so gorgeous and her legs look great! what do these celebs do for those crazy toned thighs?!


 

if you find out the answer, let me know.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i can probably take a guess at the answer to that, but no one's gonna like it


----------



## NicolesCloset

UGH!! She looks superb all the time


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez vacationing in Italy(August 3rd)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## keodi

the_prettiest_1 said:


> Shopping w/ Domenico Dolce & Stefano Gabbana:


 she looks great! love her sense of style..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Looking amazing!  Dang...two kids, 40 and she rocks that bikini.  GO go go!!


----------



## canada's

she looks amazing in the new pics!

so authentic and genuinely happy. she has fantastic confidence and it shows and makes her far more likable than these celebs who walk around sulking with their heads down.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks great! They seem so happy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> did no one see Selena?
> 
> that was the movie that put her on the map and i thought she acted very good in it


 

Love it! I was a Selena fan.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Pursegrrl said:


> Looking amazing!  Dang...*two kids, 40 and she rocks that bikin*i.  GO go go!!



so true!! i hope when i'm 40 i'm still rocking a bikini. and we all know carrying multiples can stretch you out even more. she looks FAB!


----------



## Jahpson

omfg! Its as if time stood still. She looks so fabulous at age 40.

God, if I can look like that even at age 30 id be happy! lol

*puts down the coldstone ice cream and superfudge brownies with chocolate syrup and gimmies*


----------



## ChanelMommy

Pursegrrl said:


> Looking amazing! Dang...two kids, 40 and she rocks that bikini. GO go go!!


 
That's what I was thinking!! I have always loved her style.


----------



## PrincessMe

New Pics!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer López* plays with little *Max* on the beaches of Capri, Italy. Of course, J.Lo did not neglect her other twin, *Emme*, who, unlike Max, prefers to be carried.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez was spotted having a blast during her family vacation in St. Tropez, France yesterday (August 5). Joined by her husband Marc Anthony and kids Max and Emme, the Waiting For Tonight hottie enjoyed a boat ride off the islands coast.

In a recent interview J. Lo revealed that whenever shes away from her kids on business, she does everything she can to connect with them.
  I hate being away from my kids.  But we have devised this thing where I can see them on the computer. I call up on the web camera so I can see the babies while I am away and I just look at them.  It is so sweet  my son just stares at the camera and looks. And then my daughter just starts crying when she sees me on the screen. She holds out her arms to me and gets very upset. It breaks my heart if I am away from them even for a short time.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow she looks amazing!


----------



## canada's

she looks so cute with the kids.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lovely family


----------



## RedSoles74

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> can anyone ID this top?



is pucci!


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer and her twins vacationing in St Tropez


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* vacationing with their twins *Max* and *Emme* and Marc's kids from his previous relationship with Dayanara Torres, *Cristian* and *Ryan*.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Knowbags74 said:


> is pucci!


 
do you know if it's being sold now?


----------



## legaldiva

I love J.Lo.  I love her as a mom to ALL those kids!  I bet she's so fun.


----------



## gucci lover

i can already tell that Emme is going to be spoiled with love, you can just totally see it by the way J.Lo looks at her baby girl.  Great pics.


i couldn't even imagine having J.Lo as my step-mom  so lukcy!  LOL


----------



## candypants1100

ohhh myyy goodness!! her children are SO freaking adorable! they look just like marc. i'm SO happy for her. she's come a long way from her p. diddy days!


----------



## dreamdoll

All the kids look adorable together!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ROMAAMOR said:


> more pics from trip to Roma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this is a lot of luggage!!!!!
> JLo looks great in that bikini!


----------



## putkos

she looks very nice in that last picture


----------



## prettyprincess

I kinda SORTA think marc is sexy. ugh, i dont know what happened i used to think he looked like skelator on crack but lately ive been thinking hes cute.


----------



## tiffthegreat

prettyprincess said:


> I kinda SORTA think marc is sexy. ugh, i dont know what happened i used to think he looked like skelator on crack but lately ive been thinking hes cute.




LMAO!!!!! " skeletor on crack" haha but no, i know what you mean, i used to feel the same way but lately idk..something's going on with marc and i like it!


----------



## purseinsanity

^WTH are you two talking about?  LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

Marc looks like he's gained a couple pounds.  He looks a little healthier....I'll give you that.  I don't know about sexy!  LOL.


----------



## imashopaholic

This is the most adorable photo ever!! She was born to be a mama and it shows.


----------



## prettyprincess

purseinsanity said:


> Marc looks like he's gained a couple pounds.  He looks a little healthier....I'll give you that.  I don't know about sexy!  LOL.


I know! its like my logical side is saying "wtf" 
but hes starting to look good.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^hahahaha he's still no looker IMO but hey he seems to make her happy and for that he gets a


----------



## meluvs2shop

^LOL @ fab's avi! 

i agree that he's not handsome but after seeing him perform in concert on saturday night i can see why jennifer fell in love. he has major sex appeal on stage and i'm not the ONLY woman that said that after the concert! LOL

*i can't believe i just said that! i'll duck now! lol*

oh- and he's still thin in person. i do have a picture on my camera phone. let me see if it will show up nicely on here, which i doubt. 

anyway, he gave us a great performance and has an amazing voice.


----------



## Jahpson

purseinsanity said:


> ^WTH are you two talking about? LOL.


 

thats what im saying.

Marc is a gentleman and all, but I wouldnt call him sexy. lol

and yall need to stay away from him, thats Jenn's man!! ha ha


----------



## tiffthegreat

hahaha japhson you are so funny!!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

That is true he's isn't attractive but there is _something _about him that makes him sexy. As for being skinny i couldn't care less.

it's the thin men who are always packin





meluvs2shop said:


> ^LOL @ fab's avi!
> 
> i agree that he's not handsome but after seeing him perform in concert on saturday night i can see why jennifer fell in love. he has major sex appeal on stage and i'm not the ONLY woman that said that after the concert! LOL
> 
> *i can't believe i just said that! i'll duck now! lol*
> 
> oh- and he's still thin in person. i do have a picture on my camera phone. let me see if it will show up nicely on here, which i doubt.
> 
> anyway, he gave us a great performance and has an amazing voice.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^


----------



## Jahpson

im sure his "pack" is as skinny as he is.

OOO im nasty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> im sure his "pack" is as skinny as he is.
> 
> OOO im nasty!


----------



## keodi

Jahpson said:


> thats what im saying.
> 
> *Marc is a gentleman and all, but I wouldnt call him sexy. lol*
> 
> and yall need to stay away from him, thats Jenn's man!! ha ha


 
 I agree..


----------



## karo

Jennifer on the cover of InStyle


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Jahpson said:


> im sure his "pack" is as skinny as he is.
> 
> OOO im nasty!


 

LOL well i don't know about that. I remember seeing an interview where they were talking about jens first husband and the book he was going to come out with, in it he said jen was a sex fiend. she wanted it all the time

so if thats true marc has to have something to keep her happy


----------



## canada's

she looks great on instyle, but the overall layout of the cover reads like a holiday issue. strange.


----------



## IFFAH

^It's the 15th Anniversary Issue so it's meant to look like that?

She looks great but her smile, a little weird, imo.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

haha i agree, i thought.. december cover, already???


----------



## keodi

canada's said:


> she looks great on instyle, but the overall layout of the cover reads like a holiday issue. strange.


 
it does look holiday like...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony arrive at Nice airport late last week in Nice, France. The couple was accompanied by their kids, including 17-month-old twins *Max* and *Emme* and *Marc*s sons *Cristian Marcus*. 8, and *Ryan Adrian*, who turns 5 on Sunday.


----------



## karo

*Jen* and *Marc* (both 40) were later seen snuggling up on a private boat.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I wonder if that rose colored birkin is jens


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love her Maxi dress


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez @ 2009 MTV Video Music Awards(September 13th)*


----------



## noon

Omg what is she wearing? That is hideous!


----------



## ebonyone

She looks like a mess she may have been trying to compete with the younger girls but this is just awful.


----------



## Jahpson

that outfit


----------



## Sweetpea83

noon said:


> Omg what is she wearing? That is hideous!




ITA....


----------



## scarlett_2005

Ick. Her outfit is terrible.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^ITA with all of you


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love her shoes, and the makeup....not too keen on anything else...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

her makeup is impeccable.  Does Scott Barnes still do her makeup?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ IDK..at one point they had kissed and made up, and he was working for her again, but lately I think Troy Jensen is responsible for her makeup. Her makeup is always so gorgeous, and natural looking...love it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks LL- you are like a walking encyclopedia (oops, i'm dating myself.) lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

J.Lo's dress was fug. The shoes are cute and her m/u is flawless as usual.


----------



## tiffthegreat

the dress itself was hot, but that thing attached to it... hideous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is played out.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dress was awful, but SHE looks amazing.  And even DH Marc looks a little more radiant and glowing - not so tired and gaunt.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

dress would be ok if she took that velvet shrug deal off!


----------



## NicolesCloset

talldrnkofwater said:


> her makeup is impeccable.  Does Scott Barnes still do her makeup?


I agree!!


----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez @ 2009 MTV Video Music Awards(September 13th)*


 
her makeup is impeccable, but I don't like the velvet shrug..


----------



## jacqualyn

amazing legs!! hot hot


----------



## Jahpson

it doesnt even look like she is wearing makeup?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Not feeling the dress but she still looks good


----------



## QueenCoco

shes amazing for 40....she looks as great as she looked 12 years ago! the dress is weird, but she still probably blows most of the other stars out of the water in terms of apperance.


----------



## karo

I think it's one of the worst outfits she ever wore, but her makeup and body is flawless as always.


----------



## Phédre

If I could have her legs I would even wear that hideous dress!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Washington DC September 16, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## QueenCoco

I love the cream dress....and its nice to see a little baby pudge through the dress...she is human!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ me too- i even like marks pants.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I still cannot believe this woman is 40!! She is stunning!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Dinner with Victoria and David Beckham Sept 11th 2009 *


----------



## ballerina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Dinner with Victoria and David Beckham Sept 11th 2009 *


 
Love it !!


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> *Jen* and *Marc* (both 40) were later seen snuggling up on a private boat.


The guy sitting next to them looks like he feels kind of awkward in the middle of their makeout session.


----------



## vlore

OMG, her latest pics are fantastic. She looks absolutely stunning in the beige dress...WAO!!! She looks better now than she did in her 'Jenny from the Block' days!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like her pics at the dinner, is her jacket by ALC?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Yes its the same ALC jacket Kim K was wearing........


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Celebrating Marc's B'Day Sept 16th 2009 *


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she lolok great...wonder if there palstic surgery


----------



## ebonyone

I think she eats right and exercises no surgery needed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^^va va voom mami!!!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Man, her body is banging!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks fantastic. Plus, her trainer and her are on a personal level. 

gosh my two fashion idols (Vicky and Jenn) together. I would have passed out if I saw them in person. lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lookin good and that cake looks yummy!


----------



## legaldiva

Jahpson said:


> she looks fantastic. Plus, her trainer and her are on a personal level.
> 
> gosh my two fashion idols (Vicky and Jenn) together. I would have passed out if I saw them in person. lol


 
ITA!  I want to BE J.Lo when I grow up.


----------



## gemruby41

*At the Dolphins game September 21, 2009*


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love me some JLO and she's the only one that could get away with that look at an NFL game. it was actually a good game since the dolphins haven't been any good in years, but in the end the colts pulled it out.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow they sure are dressed up for a sports event


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i know! a bit OTT but it is JLO.
something must've been going on at that stadium last night b/c tiger woods was also there.


----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marc does have a minority share in the Dolphins, and that could be why they dressed up. I saw more pics from that night, and all the big shots (part owners, etc) were dressed up.

She looks great in those pics......curse those darn shoes though...I'm really sick of them.


----------



## Jahpson

^ i thought of you when I saw those shoes. LOL

J looks fabulous


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thye are dress more for dinner thna a game


----------



## Olesya

She's incredible, everything about her is always flawless. Definitely a classic beauty with impeccable taste. Wow.


----------



## ballerina

She's gorgeous Waouuuuu !!


----------



## Phédre

She is just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Is that another of Vicky Beckham's new dress line? LOVE the dress!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!!


----------



## AngelBABY84

gemruby41 said:


> *At the Dolphins game September 21, 2009*



^^Very fancy for a sports game but she looks gorgeous!


----------



## ChanelMommy

AngelBABY84 said:


> ^^Very Fancy for a sports game but she looks gorgeous!


 
I was thinking the same thing, but she does look great!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving Miami September 22, 2009 *


----------



## dee-dee

Awww, they look happy together.  For some strange reason, I'm starting to like Marc Anthony...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Her shirt is Raw 7, Bag is Stella McCartney, and her shoes are Sam Edelman*
She looks cute...


gemruby41 said:


> *Leaving Miami September 22, 2009 *


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted at the ESPN Deports and Miami Dolphins event in Miami, Florida.


----------



## gemruby41

*ESPN Party October 11, 2009 *


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Owners looking real happy for 1-3.


----------



## Jahpson

flawless couple. You can tell that they love each other. I hate to say this over-used word but they are very classy


----------



## tiffthegreat

beautiful as always.


----------



## raj

I had doubts over their relationship, but they genuinely seem happy together.


----------



## tillie46

I don't know if Jennifer has a new stylist or what, but her clothes are beautiful, and she never looked better!!!  I think Motherhood agrees with her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

^Yes, I agree! She looks fab.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that dress is gorg! and her makeup as flawless as usual.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I love her MU too..i love how fresh faced she appears in the last pics


----------



## Jahpson

what a lovely surprise, I was watching the game last night (dolphins vs. jets) and Jlo and hubby was there!! She looked like she was wearing white or creme, hair pulled back and huge diamond studs!! She was pretty dressed up


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> that dress is gorg! and her makeup as flawless as usual.


 

yes! and I love those earrings.


----------



## gemruby41

*Miami Dolphins game October 12, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

i swore she was wearing studs. oh well lol


her heels are the business


----------



## LiLi<3

Jahpson said:


> i swore she was wearing studs. oh well lol
> 
> 
> her heels are the business


 
And i like the pants too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she is such a style icon


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love those pants!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lover her entire look!


----------



## dee-dee

Beautiful!  Does anybody know what lipstick she's wearing?  She wears it a lot.  It's a peachy nude, on the coral side.  I can't achieve that lip look for the life of me, it's so pretty.


----------



## karo

She looks really fabulous


----------



## candypants1100

i dont like that look at all- maybe it is just the color? maybe i would like it if it were black? i dunno....


----------



## ptsall

She was in the box right behind us at Landshark Stadium.  A camera guy caught her bopping around in her seat between plays and she got all embarrassed.  It was cute!  And hubby was great singing our National Anthem... very powerful.


----------



## purseinsanity

She looked beautiful...a little overdressed for a football game, LOL! but still beautiful!


----------



## gemruby41

*On their way to The White House in Washington D.C. (October 13)*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fab!


----------



## Jahpson

perfection barely describes how she looks right there. Everything is perfect, just perfect!!


wait....um Marc im going to need you to button up a little. Bird chest is not the business...


----------



## gemruby41

Jahpson said:


> perfection barely describes how she looks right there. Everything is perfect, just perfect!!
> 
> 
> wait....um Marc im going to need you to button up a little. *Bird chest is not the business*...


OMG Jahp...you are hilarious!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lol


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love the gold dress.


----------



## venusfly

She looks fabulous in the bronze/gold dress! love her make-up too, it's absolutely flawless!

I didn't care for her hair, makeup or anything about the white outfit she wore at the football game....


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Wow she looks like a bronze goddess!


----------



## canada's

Jahpson said:


> perfection barely describes how she looks right there. Everything is perfect, just perfect!!



yep! she has been on her mark lately.


----------



## Jahpson

^ yes.

if given the option, I would raid her makeup bag (not the foundation, Im darker then her lol), jewelry box and wardrobe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to a Washington DC School Oct 14th 2009

Her shoes are Brian Atwood*

I love this look....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to Washington DC Oct 13th 2009 

Her jacket is Gryphon, jeans are Current Elliott, and her shoes are Brian Atwood. *
*Jacket- *http://www.singer22.com/f9nh045.html
*Jeans-* http://www.singer22.com/1968brasstud.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

awwww look at her lil girl!!


----------



## Jahpson

i was just watching that on the news!! Marc has a really nice voice and I love the message he sent the boys "Education, education, education" [regarding DC visit]


----------



## meluvs2shop

^marc has an incredible voice! his live performances are one of the best.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yes! marcs voice is beautiful.  I love his music.  

I love jlo's last outfit.  i love that jacket.


----------



## candypants1100

omg emme is ADORABLE!


----------



## wiwi

She's perfect in the bronze dress!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Emme is sooooo cute! Love Jlo's down town fun hair style lol


----------



## tiffthegreat

gemruby41 said:


> *On their way to The White House in Washington D.C. (October 13)*



fierce! i don't know how many people could pull off that color..


----------



## dee-dee

Does anybody know what that lipstick is that she wears all the time?  The one at the game and the one in the blue dress and then the bronze dress too?  It's perfect!


----------



## venusfly

^ LOL @ Marc in that pic above. He sooo looks like her bodyguard....rather than her hubby!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

gemruby41 said:


> *On their way to The White House in Washington D.C. (October 13)*


WOW, WOW, WOW is all I can say.  I'm speechless.  Absolute perfection.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow I love her dress, she looks fabulous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Scott Barnes was J-LO's make-up artist for years, but I'm not sure if he still is . 
if memory serves me correctly, he's the one that created that dewy/bronze makeup look with the great nude/peachy lip that everyone loved even years ago. my point is her make-up really hasn't changed much (at least imo) over the years so i would check out his website for some thoughts on lip color.


----------



## tillie46

venusfly said:


> She looks fabulous in the bronze/gold dress! love her make-up too, it's absolutely flawless!
> 
> I didn't care for her hair, makeup or anything about the white outfit she wore at the football game....



I agree, the bronze/gold dress is TDF.  It's a great color on her.  Ditto on the white outfit she wore to a football game......it's a little much!!!


----------



## dee-dee

meluvs2shop said:


> Scott Barnes was J-LO's make-up artist for years, but I'm not sure if he still is .
> if memory serves me correctly, he's the one that created that dewy/bronze makeup look with the great nude/peachy lip that everyone loved even years ago. my point is her make-up really hasn't changed much (at least imo) over the years so i would check out his website for some thoughts on lip color.


 
Thanks so much for this!


----------



## lm040523

her bronze dress is tdf


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jlo is always a classy dame


----------



## Jahpson

i dont know if there is such thing as a color that doesnt look good on her


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love love LOVE that bronze dress with the bow.

Oh dayum I wish I could walk in heels like that and carry a baby at the same time!  Go J Lo go!!  Girl is rockin the house at 40 - yeahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## NicolesCloset

SICK!! She just takes it.  Wow that dress is fabulous


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

fab dress on her...remind me of a barbie dolll


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love that dress!! Fabulous!


----------



## PrincessMe

pinklipgloss33 said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW is all I can say. I'm speechless. Absolute perfection.


 ITA simply amazing look..she looks  like a doll and i love how tiny her legs are


----------



## Prada_Princess

stunning


----------



## Fashionista_

Gorgeous dress! I love J-Lo! Give that woman a medal for rocking those heels whilst carrying a baby too!


----------



## canada's

am i light years behind or is she pregnant?! or are you guys just saying that because she wore insane heels while pregnant (with the twins)?

still wowed by the bronze look. drop dead, seriously.


----------



## anglarry04

I was wondering if i missed something too....is she preggo?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

No, she isn't preggo.


----------



## Perfect Day

J Lo is one of my 'style icon's' - love her outfits


----------



## Fashionista_

canada's said:


> am i light years behind or is she pregnant?! or are you guys just saying that because she wore insane heels while pregnant (with the twins)?
> 
> still wowed by the bronze look. drop dead, seriously.



A few pages back she's wearing insane high heeled boots as she carries her little girl


----------



## nillacobain

She has a great body (I can't belive she has twins!!!) but I don't like that dress on her (even if bronze suits her skin color very well) or the shoes she is wearing.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted out and about in NYC last night (October 21).  The Waiting for Tonight songstress and her handsome husband strolled past the paparazzi as they left the opening of Le Caprice restaurant, looking so happy together.


----------



## Jahpson

Fabulous just fabulous!! she shuts them all down


----------



## vlore

she looks sooo freakin' good lately...I love it!!! Go JLo!


----------



## NicolesCloset

She makes these little girl starlets look horrid. She is a show stopper!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ITA Kim K looks so fake compared to JLo..jenny looks so natural..I really appreciate her natural~ness now..wow and shes older than all them too..yet she looks so fresh faced


----------



## karma29

Now, I love Jenny Lo, but her most fab era was with Puffy. She loves Marc Anthony to pieces but he looks like death warmed over. Bless his heart.........


----------



## mrsklem14

My mom was just two feet away from her at the Miami Dolphins game. She said she is sooo beautiful in person, I'll post pics!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

yea! Jonathan Cheban (Kim K's BFF) tweeted that they are in her box @ the game and he's teaching J.LO to twitter!


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG how does she do it?!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^love the shoes, dress, hair, MU and the gold hoops!! (although her forehead looks a bit orange, or is it just on my end?)

okay, so maybe i should just say that i love everything!!! lol


----------



## Olesya

Stunning, as always. Loving the dress with the shoes, so fresh and different from what everyone else is doing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This woman just gets better with age! I love her. The most recent look is nice, I love the Fendi shoes...the entire outfit is nice....

Meluvs2shop- I think it might be the lighting that makes her forehead look orange in the first pic. In the second pic, the orange is gone.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This woman just gets better with age! I love her. The most recent look is nice, I love the Fendi shoes...the entire outfit is nice....

Meluvs2shop- I think it might be the lighting that makes her forehead look orange in the first pic. In the second pic, the orange is gone.


----------



## keodi

meluvs2shop said:


> ^love the shoes, dress, hair, MU and the gold hoops!! (although her forehead looks a bit orange, or is it just on my end?)
> 
> okay, so maybe i should just say that i love everything!!! lol


 
I agree! I love her look here!!!


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ^^^
> 
> yea! Jonathan Cheban (Kim K's BFF) tweeted that they are in her box @ the game and he's teaching J.LO to twitter!


 

ugh, someone needs to tell Kim K and her goons to leave J.lo alone!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw a pic of them together. And it looked like the Kim's happiest day of Kim's life and the worst day of JLo's.

JLo hanging with reality whores has to be an all time low for her. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## PrincessMe

^ what can you do if someone asks to take a pic with you? it must be so awkward to say no..and mean i guess


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Exactly.


----------



## Blondee178

PrincessMe said:


> ^ what can you do if someone asks to take a pic with you? it must be so awkward to say no..and mean i guess


 
Especially if you stuck with them for a few hours! I mean you are sitting with J-Lo and all you could talk about is twitter?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jahpson said:


> ugh, someone needs to tell kim k and her goons to leave j.lo alone!


 

lol


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Dolphins game (October 25).


----------



## PrincessMe

Check Out Jlo dancing in this video..she looks so hot! she starts at .40 ..and you know Kim K cant shake it like that lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUBgGN3bbf0


----------



## ilovechanel2

The woman is gorgeous!! I can't stop looking at her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PrincessMe said:


> Check Out Jlo dancing in this video..she looks so hot! she starts at .40 ..and you know Kim K cant shake it like that lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUBgGN3bbf0


 

hahahaha you can see the exact moment the beat hit her!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I just don't understand how this woman can kill it every....single....time.


----------



## misschbby

i love her simple as that glad to see her happy


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Lopez at the Los Angeles premiere of 'This Is It'(October 27th)*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love the boots!


----------



## knasarae

She looks great!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Go ahead Jennifer!


----------



## legaldiva

She is so amazing.  Not really feeling the boots (I don't like slouchy boots), but I love that she tried something a little different and edgy.


----------



## Jahpson

^ the slouchy boots are for her to stomp on the wannabes! lol


I die for diamond hoops! what size is that you guys think? I need a pair like them


----------



## meluvs2shop

not a fan of the boots but i do like her edgy dress.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

PrincessMe said:


> Check Out Jlo dancing in this video..she looks so hot! she starts at .40 ..and you know Kim K cant shake it like that lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUBgGN3bbf0


 

loved that track


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

~Fabulousity~ said:


> hahahaha you can see the exact moment the beat hit her!


 yesssss


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Jahpson said:


> ^ the slouchy boots are for her to stomp on the wannabes! lol
> 
> 
> I die for diamond hoops! what size is that you guys think? I need a pair like them


OHHHH I want some diamond hoops so bad!  Hers look really large.  I want some for going out but not that big.  I want a tad smaller than hers.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love the whole outfit, make-up and hair combination.


----------



## PrincessMe

Not the Greatest Pic of Her but Look at her body after twins!


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

pinklipgloss33 said:


> OHHHH I want some diamond hoops so bad! Hers look really large. I want some for going out but not that big. I want a tad smaller than hers.


 

I know!! I tried bluenile.com (recommended by tpfers) and tried on some hoops at Nordstrom and Zales.


----------



## Jahpson

purseinsanity said:


> She looks great!


 

yes she does. love the peach makeup on her


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AT least without makeup she still looks like herself


----------



## wiwi

Somebody knows when the video comes out?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Uh Oh.......



> *Ex Tries To Sell Kinky Tape Of J. Lo!*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez' ex-husband is really out to get her!
> 
> After sending him a cease and desist letter for a "mockumentary" about her, J. Lo is now trying to stop Ojani Noa from from releasing an 11 hour tape that shows her playing sex games and having a nasty fight with her mother.
> 
> We hope that those two things happened separately!
> 
> According to the National Enquirer, some of the scenes include J. Lo checking out her butt in the mirror while wearing only a bra and panties while another shows the mother of two getting on a motorcycle wearing a dress and no underwear.
> 
> Well that doesn't sound that scandalous, but Jennifer thinks the tape will shatter her image.
> 
> We're just thankful it's not with Skeletor. No one would want to see THAT sex tape!



Source- Perez Hilton


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Double Post


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh boy


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think she look good without muhc makeup..more natural;


----------



## Jahpson

This Ojani has adopted going afte Jlo as a full time job. This is not the first time he tried to come at her. what is wrong with him? he needs help


----------



## purplepinky

Oh...I wanted to watch the youtube video, but it's removed now.


----------



## csre

gemruby41 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez at the Los Angeles premiere of 'This Is It'(October 27th)*


 
who's that guy holding her hand?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'd assume it was a publicist or someone like that..? maybe just a guy hired to escort ppl into the premiere?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jahpson said:


> This Ojani has adopted going afte Jlo as a full time job. This is not the first time he tried to come at her. what is wrong with him? he needs help


ugh, he's broke! and bitter.  lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> ugh, he's broke! and bitter. lol


 

exactly!


----------



## purseinsanity

talldrnkofwater said:


> ugh, he's broke! and bitter. lol


 Yep!


----------



## Jahpson

i dont like her new song


----------



## wiwi

It's on Youtube??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> i dont like her new song



Me neither. The concept is nice, but the song itself sucks. 

I love Jlo, but I think her time is up in the music arena.....


----------



## Jahpson

wiwi said:


> It's on Youtube??


 
yes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcDGdYs1ELE


----------



## wiwi

Oh thanks a lot ! I will listen it this evening!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is too old to be singing that nonsense.


----------



## hipmama

^^That new song is   Now this is the JLo song I love. Back in the day with JaRule. "I'm Real" Loves it!! Must put it on my iphone!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-KWEbRRM-o


----------



## Jahpson

^oh yea


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The song sucks, but I'm still going to watch her perform it at the AMA's on Sunday. Christian Louboutin custom made a pair just for her performance, and I bet they will be gorgeous.


----------



## misschbby

i quite like it ducks for cover


----------



## AngelBABY84

Her songs have taken a noise dive the past few years.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

I'm surprised Christian Louboutin wants his name associated w/ that song - it's AWFUL.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she shoud just be a mommoy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't think the song is THAT bad... it's definitely not one of her best though.

i liked her last album, brave. and the one before that too. my least favorite of hers is this is me now.. but even that one has some good songs. i'll always like her music i think


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This song is horrible- i heard it on Perez.  Maybe I'm dense, but I don't get the chorus.  What does it have to do w/ the rest of the song?


----------



## karo

This song is horrbile. I hope she will perform Fresh out the oven too, I really like it. I'm sure she'll look fabulous.


----------



## noon

The song is not too bad, its just not very good. lol


----------



## Belle49

It's not that bad it's actually quite catchy.


----------



## flowerbobon

i don't like the song too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

hipmama said:


> ^^That new song is  Now this is the JLo song I love.* Back in the day with JaRule. "I'm Real" Loves it!!* Must put it on my iphone!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-KWEbRRM-o


 
Thank you!!  Got that barf-o Loub song out of my head.  YUCK.

Remember the whole confusion "Are you Ellie?"  Duh it was "R-U-L-E," .


----------



## ChanelMommy

I loved "I'm Real", still do. 

Back in the day??? Jeez, am old! lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She fell during her performance.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^I know, I saw it too! Felt so sad for her. Her hubby looked horrified (and concerned) for her as she walked off...awwww! LOL!


----------



## anglarry04

When did she fall? I am soo disturbed that i lost an hour of sleep to stay up to watch it. She looked good but the song matched with her voice sounded like someone scratching a chalkboard. I will NOT be ordering her new cd.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

PrincessMe said:


> Not the Greatest Pic of Her but Look at her body after twins!



her hair is a mess and those shoes look like they don't go. and it looks like she's at a BBQ?! i just don't get this pic!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i saw her fall but it was so quick...she made it look like part of the move and popped right back up!

the song blew but the chorus was catchy, like you're breaking up with someone and head out on the prowl..."I'm throwin' on my Louboutins"!!!! omg now every girl in the club will go nuts when it comes on! LOL


----------



## JosiePotenza

She recovered fast from her fall. I guess I was the only one to really recognize the fall out of my friends and fam because everyone was calling and asking if she fell or if she meant to sit down <<< _{like I choreographed her performance or something}._

I thought her performance was alright. The song is just alright too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was lip synching. I am no fan of this woman. Never have been. But didn't she already sing about putting on a pair of shoes and walking out. Wasn't it a pair of YSL's? With 3 husbands I think she is a pro by now.


----------



## dramakitten

Do not like the song, thought the performance was nothing special.


----------



## hipmama

I missed the performance. Anybody have a link? Can't seem to find one


----------



## sheishollywood

bagouttahell said:


> she was lip synching. I am no fan of this woman. Never have been. But didn't she already sing about putting on a pair of shoes and walking out. Wasn't it a pair of ysl's? With 3 husbands i think she is a pro by now.



lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hipmama said:


> I missed the performance. Anybody have a link? Can't seem to find one




seems like it was taken down from YT, but it should be back up sometime soon


----------



## wiwi

I do like the song but NOT the performance  
Here : http://news.lalate.com/2009/11/23/jennifer-lopez-ama-2009-youtube/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wasn't crazy about the performance, and I hate the song, but she looked GREAT IMO. 

*AMA Backstage Photos Nov 22nd 2009*

I love the first dress she wore, and her Lorraine Schwartz jewelry is stunning. Especially the earrings...


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^Love the 1st outfit.


----------



## Jahpson

steaming smoking hot!!

I would rock both outfits


----------



## Belle49

Love those white shoes. Anyone know who makes them? TIA


----------



## dee-dee

The performance was horrible!  Yes she did fall.  Also, was it just me, or was her dress crooked when she changed at the end of her performance?  I didn't even get to see the shoes because I was so distracted by the gold crooked mess of a costume.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The word is her dancers couldn't zip the dress. The dress looks familiar. I think Beyonce may have worn a version of it before.


----------



## Jahpson

just saw the performance. She didnt do so bad and the fall looked like it was staged. The song is nice, just dont like that she doesnt say his name right


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks hot as usual, I didnt watch the awards show so I didnt see her performance.


----------



## hipmama

BagOuttaHell said:


> The word is her dancers couldn't zip the dress. The dress looks familiar. I think Beyonce may have worn a version of it before.



Yes! I thought it looked familiar. Similar style to what Beyonce wears when she's Sasha Fierce. 

Jennifer, JLo or Lilo looks good for her age. I think her recovery after the fall was smooth and quick. I barely noticed.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I missed her fall but I did see a clip of her performance online. I hope I look that good at 40!! She's amazing and flawless!


----------



## Blackbirdie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't crazy about the performance, and I hate the song, but she looked GREAT IMO.
> 
> *AMA Backstage Photos Nov 22nd 2009*
> 
> I love the first dress she wore, and her Lorraine Schwartz jewelry is stunning. Especially the earrings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this outfit...she looks amazing!


----------



## legaldiva

Can someone post a link to the performace?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

legaldiva said:


> Can someone post a link to the performace?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.






			
				wiwi said:
			
		

> Here : http://news.lalate.com/2009/11/23/je...-2009-youtube/



that might still work


----------



## ilvoelv

poor thing fell down


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ugh i don't like her hair at all in these pics or the performance. it reminds me of the prom styles my middle school students wear...sticky, hard, and off center


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks HOT in thta cute little outfit


----------



## PrincessMe

LOVE her MU & outfit and wow her legs look so skinny


----------



## roxys

I  her! she always looks great. Heres a video of the performance in case anyone missed it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx_iZLKNdvI


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ugh i don't like her hair at all in these pics or the performance. it reminds me of the prom styles my middle school students wear...sticky, hard, and off center


 

its like vintage dance recital hair. lol

flashback


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I saw the fall it hap so quick and looked like part of the performance actually


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Jennifer said that it was part of the performance on the Ryan Seacrest Show yesterday morning.



> Ryan: The AMAs, it looked fun!
> Jen: It was really fun; it was nice to be back on stage doing my thing.
> Ryan: You almost tripped but recovered quicker than anyone else on stage. What happened?
> Jen: Did I trip a little bit? I don't even remember (laugh).
> Ryan:  But it was the greatest recovery ever!
> Jen: *No I meant to do that; you should know me better than that it was part of the choreography.*
> Ryan: But you do things like that because it's endearing, it make you like one of us.
> Jen:  The measure of things isn't what happens when you fall, it's how you recover when you fall,".


----------



## Jahpson

i dont know why other blogs are making it such a big deal. It was a little fall and you could barely see it. Plus, she picked herself up and continued on like nothing happened. I dont think it was intentional but its not that serious to keep talking about it.

now beyonce's fall down the steps (lol) that was serious


----------



## surlygirl

wow, Jlo. I'm sorry, it was so not a part of the choreography. She did recover like a champ, but you could tell by the look on her face that it was a fall. And if it was part of the routine, why say the last bit:



> Jen: The measure of things isn't what happens when you fall, it's how you recover when you fall,".


----------



## surlygirl

Jahpson said:


> i dont know why other blogs are making it such a big deal. It was a little fall and you could barely see it. Plus, she picked herself up and continued on like nothing happened. I dont think it was intentional but its not that serious to keep talking about it.
> 
> now beyonce's fall down the steps (lol) that was serious


 
now folks are going to keep talking about it because she said it was part of the choreography. come on, Jlo. The fall was the best part of a completely lackluster performance! All I could think about was Rosie Perez in the beginning scene of "Do the Right Thing"! Well that and as someone upthread mentioned, LL's "Mama said knock you out"!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's because she touted herself as the main event. But the fall was the least of her problems.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> i dont know why other blogs are making it such a big deal. *It was a little fall and you could barely see it. Plus, she picked herself up and continued on like nothing happened. *I dont think it was intentional but its not that serious to keep talking about it.
> 
> now *beyonce's fall down the steps (lol) that was serious*


 

agree...agree lol


----------



## luvs*it*

Jahpson said:


> now beyonce's fall down the steps (lol) that was serious



*~*It really was!! She recovered well too...well, about as much as one can recover from a fall like that!! lol *~*


----------



## Marisa783

I think she was being sarcastic when she said it was part of the choreography


----------



## knasarae

^^ I hope she was being sarcastic cause that was definitely not a "planned" fall.  She recovered very well though.  Meh, I really didn't like the performance at all.


----------



## wiwi

It's a stupid idea to jump with those heels! 

I didn't like the performance neither, althought she was very pretty


----------



## meluvs2shop

i don't think she was wearing heels yet when she slipped. Unless she slipped twice. i think the mistake was climbing on people's back and then jumping off (even if you had someone there holding your hand). that was dumb, unless she was going to really 'jump off' but she didn't.
i love JLo but her performance was awful and i'm not feeling the song either.


----------



## JosiePotenza

^^^ yeah, I would think that a song about *Louboutins* would be really hott and catchy and imo, her song is neither of those.


----------



## csre

She was obviously kidding when she said it was part of the performance, didnt you guys hear it? She was joking, at least it was pretty clear to me that she was.

And I agree it was a very small thing, a blink and you could miss it. I do not like Jlo at all, for me she ca not sing nor dance, and it bothers me that she did such a bad song called "Louboutins", but I think she managed pretty well to recover from the fall


----------



## legaldiva

That song is hideous.


----------



## Belle49

WOW! 
#1. She was only joking.
#2. She wasn't even wearing heels.


----------



## flashy.stems

its still awful and comical


----------



## PrincessMe

Out and about


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like her music because i like HEr... but honestly, i'd LOVE to see her do some REALLY good movies like out of sight again. that's what i want her to do... not necessarily music or romantic comedies, etc.


----------



## NicolesCloset

cute!! She looks fabulous!  Love her sunglasses.


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow! her body is still taut after twins! love it.


----------



## Jahpson

i pray i look half as good when I get 40


----------



## flashy.stems

^ i guessss. but money keeps people pretty.


----------



## osumare

PrincessMe said:


> Out and about


Does anyone know where I can get a suit like this one, I love it


----------



## Charlie

BagOuttaHell said:


> She was lip synching. I am no fan of this woman. Never have been. But didn't she already sing about putting on a pair of shoes and walking out. Wasn't it a pair of YSL's? With 3 husbands I think she is a pro by now.



Oh my God! :lolots:


I hated the song too. :/


----------



## tiffthegreat

i wish i could see her in more movies like " El Cantante" i could watch that movie over and over again!


----------



## JosiePotenza

^^^ I like to watch *El Cantante *cause the fashion style in that film was so on point!


----------



## PrincessMe

tiffthegreat said:


> i wish i could see her in more movies like " El Cantante" i could watch that movie over and over again!


 i forgot I wanted to see that..thanks for the reminder


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> i like her music because i like HEr... but honestly, i'd LOVE to see her do *some REALLY good movies like out of sight again*. that's what i want her to do... not necessarily music or romantic comedies, etc.


 
LOVED out of sight, OMG!!  Great movie...and I wanted her clothes from it too .


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> i forgot I wanted to see that..thanks for the reminder



same here


----------



## canada's

legaldiva said:


> That song is hideous.



SO hideous. 

she looks good, but if this is what she chose as a single, she needs to move on to other projects.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

is her album cover/shoots out yet?


----------



## pollinilove

not a music fan but i love her movies


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About Nov 28th 2009*

I love the this look..except for the shoes. That sweater is so cute..


----------



## JosiePotenza

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Nov 28th 2009*
> 
> I love the this look..except for the shoes. That sweater is so cute..


 
Yes, I agree &
I'd like to have that hat.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous and I really want to know who makes the sweater she's wearing.


----------



## Jahpson

love that look


----------



## Belle49

Went dancing last night and her song came on the people in the club went CRAZY lol


----------



## PrincessMe

i love her last look too...imo _she_ can pull off boyfriend jeans


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks cute and comfy!


----------



## Jahpson

Belle49 said:


> Went dancing last night and her song came on the people in the club went CRAZY lol


 

It does seem like a club banger. Jlo is good at making the club hits.

I still go nuts when the song "Get Right" comes on. That beat is too hot lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I liked "Get Right" just because of the beat! It just makes you want to dance..

Last night she was on Jay Leno via satellite to answer 10 questions. She seems cool, and she has a sense of humor


----------



## dreamdoll

What a cute look with the hat!


----------



## missgiannina

love the new video fresh out the oven ft pitbull... the last dance scene is 
hot!!
http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.videos&videoId=100815601


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Miami Dolphin Game Dec 6th 2009 *

I don't like the dress.....way too shapeless IMO


----------



## misschbby

agree does nothing for her!


----------



## wiwi

Very cheap !!


----------



## noon

Love the look of jlo in the grey sweater.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh yuck, big fail on the black and white stripes...even j lo can't make that dress look good.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm guessing she's in miami, right? wow, how warm is it there? even out here in CA, it's literally freezing, miami must be the ONLY place right now that's above 40 degrees!


----------



## Chaneller

flsurfergirl3 said:


> the song blew but the chorus was catchy, like you're breaking up with someone and head out on the prowl..."I'm throwin' on my Louboutins"!!!! omg now every girl in the club will go nuts when it comes on! LOL



When I first heard the song, I thought she sang "I'm throwin' on my Louis Vuittons... I'm throwin' on my Louis Vuittons..." (Lew-eeVit-tons)


----------



## wiwi

As a french, we heard more "Louis Vuitton" than "Louboutins"


----------



## dreamdoll

I have to agree..



Pursegrrl said:


> Oh yuck, big fail on the black and white stripes...even j lo can't make that dress look good.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I dont think she looks bad in that dress its just not her usual glam look


----------



## ChanelMommy

The dress isn't very flattering, maybe comfy, but not flattering.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in LA Dec 9th 2009 *

She looks so glam, and chic! This is the JLo I love.........and for once I don't even mind the trib toos.


----------



## *Lo

Her skin is amazing!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lol oh  man those sunglasses are ridiculous, they're TOO huge


----------



## Jahpson

@ LadyLoub and her ongoing disdain for the TribToos

Im going to get you a pair for christmas! lol

love J's look here. I want that jacket

Im guessing that lovely bag she is toting is Zagalani? (spell)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love the coat and the shades!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> @ LadyLoub and her ongoing disdain for the TribToos
> 
> Im going to get you a pair for christmas! lol
> 
> love J's look here. I want that jacket
> 
> Im guessing that lovely bag she is toting is Zagalani? (spell)



:cry: I thought you liked me? LOL, Trib Toos would be the worst gift ever, lol. I'd rather get a pair of socks, or an ugly X-mas sweater. 

Yes, her bag is a Crocodile Zigliani bag. They cost around 11k.


----------



## Jahpson

^ lol!

i was only kidding


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I know


----------



## PrincessMe

~Fabulousity~ said:


> love the coat and the shades!


 Me too..love the shoes and bag too


----------



## *spoiled*

love this entire look!


----------



## legaldiva

What is with the grey hat, grey sweater and BROWN bag & shoes?  And why those nasty sh-booties????  Gross.  Total miss, J. Lo, and I love you, so this hurts me more than it hurts you.


----------



## lovemysavior

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Nov 28th 2009*
> 
> I love the this look..except for the shoes. That sweater is so cute..


Who makes that brown bag she is carrying?


----------



## legaldiva

^ I think it might be an old YSL with the rose ruffles on the front?


----------



## Belle49

HATERS!!!!!! hate all you want ha ha ha but girlfriend tore it up last night;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRxbusH4KOM


----------



## wiwi

Handsome!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I can't believe she's 40!! That performance was MUCH better than the AMA performance. She did good


----------



## Jahpson

Belle49 said:


> HATERS!!!!!! hate all you want ha ha ha but girlfriend tore it up last night;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRxbusH4KOM


 

great video


----------



## *spoiled*

yes she did good last night but I hate the way she says "Louboutons"  LMAO

A pet peeve of mine... hehe  Love u Jenny Lolo


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Can anyone ID the grey sweat she has on in the pics above?


----------



## karo

J.Lo enjoys her shining moment during a performance Wednesday on the live season finale for FOX's _So You Think You Can Dance_, in Los Angeles.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ she looks sooo cute and comfy in the sweater pics.


----------



## PrincessMe

she looked so pretty on SYTYCD ~ loved her tights and old hollywood look


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she hot


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted out at Disneys California Adventure theme park in Anaheim, California.   The El Cantante couple mad their way around the popular vacation spot on Christmas Eve - joined by children Cristian, Max and Emme, as well as Jennifers mother, Guadalupe Lopez, and sister, Linda Lopez.
With J. Los best friend, actress Leah Remini, along for the outing, the group spent time on the its a small world Holiday ride -which adds Christmas traditions from around the world to its small figures and over 300,000 lights to its façade during the holiday season.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG her daughters little white boots are adorable in a cheesy way yes but still adorable lol


----------



## flashy.stems

cute family.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks cute!


----------



## noon

Aww im sure the twins had fun at Disney


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were spotted out at Disneys California Adventure theme park in Anaheim, California.   The El Cantante couple mad their way around the popular vacation spot on Christmas Eve - joined by children Cristian, Max and Emme, as well as Jennifers mother, Guadalupe Lopez, and sister, Linda Lopez.
> With J. Los best friend, actress Leah Remini, along for the outing, the group spent time on the its a small world Holiday ride -which adds Christmas traditions from around the world to its small figures and over 300,000 lights to its façade during the holiday season.


What a treat for the Disney visitors that day huh?  I would've been starstruck had I seen JLo there.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Max in Disneyland


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cute Picture.


----------



## flashy.stems

max is adorable!


----------



## PrincessMe

love the pic of her and max


----------



## PrincessMe

gorgeous skin and makeup..strange outfit choice imo


----------



## Jahpson

that is totally JLo circa 1997


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Dolphins game (December 27).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is laineygossip's partial description of JLo at yesterday's game and it describes her to a T.



> ...posing so hard youd think it was an award show, dressed in some kind of onesie from the Ben Affleck/Jenny from the Block era, wearing more makeup than a cheerleader...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jumpsuit is very Ben/JLo era......I wonder what the hell made her want to wear that. Her makeup looks gorgeous as usual.


----------



## noon

Lol @ the laineygossip description- very spot on! What made her wear that thing its fugly


----------



## PrincessMe

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is laineygossip's partial description of JLo at yesterday's game and it describes her to a T.


 
wow sad to say but i realize its true what Lainey said


----------



## chloe-babe

great family photo's, a cute way for them to spend Christmas Eve !


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i've noticed she dresses differently when in miami, and not differently for the weather. her style is different when she's down there.


and wow, what got up this laineygossip chick's ass? lol srsly... put down the haterade.


----------



## Jahpson

She does look like she is ready to fix some cars though. LOL


----------



## karo

Jennifer in Times Square for News Years Eve on Thursday night (December 31).


----------



## PrincessGina

love her but not loving the all-in-one.


----------



## noon

Whats up with all the one piece outfits?


----------



## Jahpson

yeah, not feeling the onesies


----------



## PrincessMe

^^lol she must have been inspired by her twins


----------



## Swanky

he is Marc's spittin' image! She looks like jenny from the block here.



karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Max in Disneyland


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her NYE performance was pitiful.


----------



## PrincessMe

at a dolphins game..much better look imo..i mean bascially anything is better than the last 2 looks :shrugs


----------



## noon

oh yes much better!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Her outfit is like Marilyn Manson's all in one...


----------



## Suhzie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Her outfit is like Marilyn Manson's all in one...



Have you seen that on Perez Hilton as well? Definitely one of his better posts recently.


----------



## Pursegrrl

wow, glad there was another outfit pic after that "paging 1997" jumpsuit!  LOL.


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## Jahpson

wow is that Jlo? doesnt even look like her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The outfit she wore on NYE is terrible.....but I like her Mara Hoffman dress in the new pics. Much better than her last two outfit choices.


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Jennifer in Times Square for News Years Eve on Thursday night (December 31).




Wow....she *trys* too hard to be hot...


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her NYE performance was pitiful.




That's because she's not a good singer?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really do love the dress. so bold


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> That's because she's not a good singer?


 
And not much of an actress either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has always been a better actress than singer (not saying much) but this time around her lipping skills are particularly atrocious.


----------



## bagaholic85

i kinda liked her nye onsie.  i mean if she was walking down the street id think she was insane, but a performance on new years wearing a sparkling getup made sense to me :shame:


----------



## FullyLoaded

Jill of all trades, mistress of none. (singing, dancing, acting)

Her fashion is on point, I will give her that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

FullyLoaded said:


> Her fashion is on point, I will give her that.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Perfect Day

J Lo looking amazing on NYE in my opinion


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> that is totally JLo circa 1997


 
sure is!


----------



## knasarae

Jahpson said:


> yeah, not feeling the onesies


 
:lolots:


----------



## purseinsanity

I actually thought she was pregnant in her NYE getup.  Goodness, if that outfit could make her look like she had a belly, how horrible would I look!??!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^some outfits look good on NO ONE. i'm always amazed when someone attempts one of them


----------



## wiwi

She looks like a big ONION


----------



## BagLovingMom

I LOVE the dress at the Miami Dolphins game-gorgeous!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wiwi said:


> She looks like a big ONION


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jennifer Lopez revealed in a new interview with Latina magazine that she thought her role in box office flop El Cantante alongside husband Marc Anthony could have landed her an Oscarif anyone had seen it!
I feel like I had that [Oscar worthy role] in El Cantante, but I dont even think the academy members saw it. I feel like its their responsibility to do that, to see everything thats out there, everything that could be great. Well, it is a little bit frustrating. It was funny; when the Oscars were on, I had just given birth on the 22nd, and the Oscars, I think, were a day or two later.
"I was sitting there with my twinsI couldnt have been happierbut I was like, How dope would it have been if I wouldve won the Oscar and been here in my hospital bed accepting the award? Thank you so much! I just want to thank the academy! But we joked about it. Its all good."


:okay:


----------



## vlore

Love the hair and the fur coat but that's it. The 'glittery' jumpsuit is horrible. IMO not flattering at all.


----------



## Pursegrrl

wiwi said:


> She looks like a big ONION


 
Bwaaaaaaaaa :lolots:


----------



## Suhzie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jennifer Lopez revealed in a new interview with Latina magazine that she thought her role in box office flop El Cantante alongside husband Marc Anthony could have landed her an Oscarif anyone had seen it!
> *I feel like I had that [Oscar worthy role] in El Cantante,* but I dont even think the academy members saw it. I feel like its their responsibility to do that, to see everything thats out there, everything that could be great. Well, it is a little bit frustrating. It was funny; when the Oscars were on, I had just given birth on the 22nd, and the Oscars, I think, were a day or two later.
> "I was sitting there with my twinsI couldnt have been happierbut I was like, How dope would it have been if I wouldve won the Oscar and been here in my hospital bed accepting the award? Thank you so much! I just want to thank the academy! But we joked about it. Its all good."
> 
> 
> :okay:



:lolots: Sure you did!


----------



## Jahpson

the ego is as big as the rock on her finger. Humility is key


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jennifer Lopez revealed in a new interview with Latina magazine that she thought her role in box office flop El Cantante alongside husband Marc Anthony could have landed her an Oscarif anyone had seen it!
> I feel like I had that [Oscar worthy role] in El Cantante, but I dont even think the academy members saw it. I feel like its their responsibility to do that, to see everything thats out there, everything that could be great. Well, it is a little bit frustrating. It was funny; when the Oscars were on, I had just given birth on the 22nd, and the Oscars, I think, were a day or two later.
> "I was sitting there with my twinsI couldnt have been happierbut I was like, How dope would it have been if I wouldve won the Oscar and been here in my hospital bed accepting the award? Thank you so much! I just want to thank the academy! But we joked about it. Its all good."
> 
> 
> :okay:


 


seriously jlo...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> the ego is as big as the rock on her finger. Humility is key





No kidding...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She, IMO, has always lacked humility.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out shopping in Miami (January 8).


----------



## babypie

PrincessMe said:


> at a dolphins game..much better look imo..i mean bascially anything is better than the last 2 looks :shrugs



Love!


----------



## FullyLoaded

That is a pretty dress.


----------



## *spoiled*

It's beautiful but at a football game?  LOL


----------



## momofgirls

I love that dress.


----------



## tiffthegreat

i thought her role in El Cantante was Oscar worthy too, i thought she was a bad/ mediocre actress until i saw it. she did an amazing job.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought she did well in El Cantante too. She proved that she can do more than just romantic comedies.


----------



## Prada_Princess

This girl got style


----------



## Jahpson

She is co-owner of the Dolphins i believe. Owners usually dress up for the games.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love thta outfit at the games...


----------



## prettyprincess

Totally agree w the comments about el-cantante! she was so good, especially the scene where her son dies.


----------



## noon

She looks cute in the leggings and flats


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out in Beverly Hills (January 14).


----------



## Jahpson

Big hair. I like it


----------



## legaldiva

tiffthegreat said:


> i thought her role in El Cantante was Oscar worthy too, i thought she was a bad/ mediocre actress until i saw it. she did an amazing job.


 
ITA.  It's one of my favorite movies.  She & Marc were AMAZING together in that film.


----------



## brintee

Can anyone ID her turleneck? TIA!


----------



## meluvs2shop

tiffthegreat said:


> i thought her role in El Cantante was Oscar worthy too, i thought she was a bad/ mediocre actress until i saw it. she did an amazing job.



i thought she was great in el cantante! she definitely showed another side of her acting skills.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brintee said:


> Can anyone ID her turleneck? TIA!



Its by ALC


----------



## brintee

Thank you 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Its by ALC


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to Larry King Haiti Telethon Jan 18th 2009 *

I love her hair! I'm so into the glamorous old hollywood hair right now. I liked her outfit too, until I saw those ugly E&J Booties. Wrong shoe choice.


----------



## Jahpson

The hair and makeup is all you need to look fabulous in any outfit. She looks fantastic


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^she looks good to me too!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^^ ITA Gorgeous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

she did a comedy routine on george lopez the other night. she was cute!


----------



## NicolesCloset

beautiful!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I saw it, and she was cute. She seemed very charismatic. I couldn't take my eyes off of her jacket though....I need it!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks fab in these pics!!*~*


----------



## Angee

wow she looks amazing in the recent pictures!


----------



## wiwi

Fabolous!!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I saw it, and she was cute. She seemed very charismatic. *I couldn't take my eyes off of her jacket though....I need it!*!




my dh of all people loved the jacket too. can you ID it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

meluvs2shop said:


> my dh of all people loved the jacket too. can you ID it?



Hussein Chalayan Spring 2010. Barneys NY should have it soon. (at least thats what a Barneys SA told me.)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*"About Face" Book Release Party Jan 20th 2010 *

She looks amazing!! I wish Scott would leave his face alone...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Damn she looks good!


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arriving to Larry King Haiti Telethon Jan 18th 2009 *
> 
> I love her hair! I'm so into the glamorous old hollywood hair right now. I liked her outfit too, until I saw those ugly E&J Booties. Wrong shoe choice.


 *can anyone id her jeans please...love them!!!*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bounce said:


> *can anyone id her jeans please...love them!!!*



Rockstar Denim. Buy them here 

http://www.singer22.com/greymoto.html


----------



## PrincessMe

I got Scotts Book today..he's amazing! j looks hot in the pics..cant believ shes in that teeny dress after twins


----------



## wiwi

I don't like her eyedbrows


----------



## noon

wow she looks amazing in that black dress!


----------



## vikisud21

i despise any music artisit who gets known for reasons other then their music .... jennifer lopez being one of them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^to be fair, she was already a well known actress by the time she started her music career


----------



## 59th_street

^ Not to mention a well-known dancer. I always thought she was an actress first and then pursued a singing career.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I have a dress very similar to that, havent worn it yet. She looks good.


----------



## Jahpson

Halle, Jennifer L., Jennifer A.

all vixens!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I agree, I love the way their makeup is always fresh and clean not too heavy and overdone like some other celebs


----------



## meluvs2shop

sigh...she's my idol...

i want to be that tiny again! 
i still have lots of baby weight to lose.


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have a dress very similar to that, havent worn it yet. She looks good.



girl you need to wear that dress!!


----------



## Jahpson

^ right, or ship it over here. LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^LOL! I need to find somewhere to go, i'm always shopping and don't go no damn where


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving the Fuller Building Jan 20th 2010 *


----------



## lovemysavior

Not liking her brows...what is going on with them....


----------



## Phédre

They both look amazing!


----------



## noon

Not a fan of those CLs.


----------



## Jahpson

how does she make that "face"


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rockstar Denim. Buy them here
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/greymoto.html


 just ordered them!! thanks alot


----------



## Liya

Woah, a little too much Boxtox there...


----------



## legaldiva

Please for the love of goodness, J.Lo.: STOP WEARING THOSE NASTY BOOTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Jahpson said:


> how does she make that "face"


 

 LOL I want to learn how to make that face so when someone takes a picture of me I look sassy. Its like a Posh face.


----------



## PrincessMe

whoa marc's looking alittle manly there ..go marc..J looks like shes taking a page out of the heidi guide to beauty


----------



## babypie

Not her best look...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Hanging out at Miami Beach Hotel Jan 22nd 2009 *

She looks fab. Really laid back, and cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Cont...*


----------



## PrincessMe

^^aww so cute


----------



## Phédre

The kids are so cute! Looks like they're having a wonderfull, cozy time!


----------



## noon

The twins are so adorable..with their matching burberry swimsuits


----------



## meluvs2shop

great! now i have to get my little girl a burberry swimsuit...it'll look so cute on her plus she'll match mama! lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dang the twins look EXACTLY like MA in those pics.

Cute suits too!


----------



## estefany12

OMG the twins are just too cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah, her daughter is going to be a mini me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Taking a Break from her Vouge Italy Cover Shoot Jan 23rd 2010 *



















*Out and About in Miami Jan 22nd 2010*

That dress is hideous!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ OMG that dress makes it look like her stomach is resting on her thighs


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wait, i don't get it. it looks normal to me.. ?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This picture reminds me of this:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lmao


----------



## Prada_Princess

LMAO too, I love J Lo's mink jacket though!


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ OMG that dress makes it look like her stomach is resting on her thighs


 

I can't even find her stomach


----------



## trueshoelove2

JLo looks so cute chillin' in her robe and eating with her fingers...good to see she's normal


----------



## babypie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Taking a Break from her Vouge Italy Cover Shoot Jan 23rd 2010 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Out and About in Miami Jan 22nd 2010*
> 
> That dress is hideous!!



My eyes hurt!


----------



## summer2815

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *"About Face" Book Release Party Jan 20th 2010 *
> 
> She looks amazing!! I wish Scott would leave his face alone...


 

I love her lip gloss in these pictures!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

the kids look so cute they've gotten big and look just like Mark


----------



## legaldiva

I love her in those wedge heel CLs at the pool.  Oh, J.Lo, I hope I'm a diva mom just like you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

their twins are just too cute...the son looks just like marc, and the daughter is like an exact mix of them.  i just wanna eat them up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Have you guys heard her new song "Everybody's Girl"? Its only being released overseas which sucks because this is much better than the "Louboutins". 

I admit, I kinda sorta like it......


----------



## catsuit

just LOVE JLO! she is so pretty and confident all the time!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wow, that dress is definatley, different.


----------



## wiwi

What about the video clip of "Louboutins"? 

If she really wants to restart a music career without video clip, it is ridiculous...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like this new song better than the last, def


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wiwi said:


> What about the video clip of "Louboutins"?
> 
> If she really wants to restart a music career without video clip, it is ridiculous...




btu if you think about it... who plays videos anymore? they're only watched by ppl who search for the artist on youtube. music video channels, at least here in the US, hardly if EVER play videos anymore. tv just isn't the main forum for music anymore. it's all internet, internet and satellite radio, maybe regular radio. the music video isn't as popular a tool as it used to be when it comes to selling music. it's more selling the song for commercial use, radio play, internet radio play, streaming albums online, etc


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

wiwi said:


> What about the video clip of "Louboutins"?
> 
> If she really wants to restart a music career without video clip, it is ridiculous...



The song has been out for months, and never charted,its a universal flop. I don't think making a video for it would help the song at all,it would be a waste of money. She's prob going to pick another song for the US, and see where it goes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This new stuff sounds dated.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Grammy Awards Jan 31st 2009 

Her dress is Versace Atelier, jewelry is Lorraine Schwartz, and her shoes are Louboutin. *

I liked her dress, but I would like it more if it wasn't so tight on her....


----------



## flsurfergirl3

shoes are gorg, dress too small.


----------



## Blackbirdie

I don't like the dress, but the hair and makeup are gorgeous.


----------



## Jahpson

love the hair


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't know how i feel about the dress. it's like two pretty ones had a head on collision and neither really survived... lol


----------



## noon

I cant decide if I like the dress or not, I think its a tad too tight though.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston the 2010 Celebrity Beach Bowl (February 6).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love how old school she's been looking lately! makes me want to get out on the 6 and jlo and give them a listen!


----------



## noon

she looks so old school j lo here


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love the way she has been looking lately!


----------



## lovemysavior

noon said:


> she looks so old school j lo here


Love that she looks natural and even forgot to suck in her little pouch.


----------



## howl

She looks so much better with her hair like that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

that little pouch is not bad at all, especially after carrying twins.


----------



## Jahpson

She probably just had lunch and forgot to belch 

I am wondering why she is going full blown "Jenny from the Block" in her outfits lately. I want her to go back to "Jennifer down the Boulevard" again.


----------



## babypie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Grammy Awards Jan 31st 2009
> 
> Her dress is Versace Atelier, jewelry is Lorraine Schwartz, and her shoes are Louboutin. *
> 
> I liked her dress, but I would like it more if it wasn't so tight on her....



[FONT=&quot]Hair, make up and shoes are perfection!  [/FONT]


----------



## Angel1988

I don't like those 2 small bracelets on top off the cuffs, but I love the cuffs.


----------



## Tangerine

meluvs2shop said:


> that little pouch is not bad at all



Right.... its barely existent!

Some people that have zero fat even have that.. the muscle just lays like that.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

my stomach is exactly like that, no matter how thin i am or how empty my stomach is. it's just how some ppl's anatomy is arranged inside the body, that plus having more lower ab muscle mass vs. upper abs. it annoys me ppl think it's fat or, worse yet, ask me if i'm PREGNANT. umm.... wtf


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the 60th San Remo Music Festival (February 19).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm really liking that outfit


----------



## Phédre

Her make-up is awesome again!


----------



## meluvs2shop

love her hair and makeup! gorgeous.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Loveee the outfit and her hair!


----------



## Swanky

well, guess she doesn't get Botox, LOL! She has those pesky lines between her brows. . .  I'm sort of shocked.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha I bet her mike wasn't even on.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love her makeup in these pics, esp. her eyes and her hair is fab too. Love JLo!


----------



## flashy.stems

love her hair!


----------



## candypants1100

great hair and perfect make up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Nice Airport Feb 20th 2009 *

I like her glasses.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks good!


----------



## Jahpson

jeans and boots are absolutely hot


----------



## *Lo

Love her boots and coat and hair....dont like the glasses she looks like the Old NAvy woman from the commercials in the late 90's


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read she was dropped from her record label.


----------



## NicolesCloset

diva-lish!!


----------



## PrincessMe

does anyone know who made her last bag? I love it!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just read she was dropped from her record label.



Yep, Sony has dropped her and her album has been scraped. Honestly, I'm not surprised. Who is really checking for JLO music wise anymore? Her last album was a huge disappointment.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i liked her last album, but yeah.. it didn't sell well at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The last JLO album I liked was This Is me...Then. I remember when she did the Glad video, she killed it!


----------



## BagLovingMom

PrincessMe said:


> does anyone know who made her last bag? I love it!!


 
Stella McCartney. Saw it in a recent NM catalog, pretty but too pricey IMO


----------



## *spoiled*

Oh no JLO... I loved This is Me...Then... I still listen to that CD.


----------



## Jahpson

not surprised. when I heard that looooboootawn business, I just couldn't


----------



## *spoiled*

she couldn't rebound from busting her ass on stage... lmao


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> not surprised. when I heard that looooboootawn business, I just couldn't


 

hahahaha right


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She had a good run. She looked outdated at the American Music Awards and it has been downhill ever since.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm curious to see how she'll do on SNL. 

*How I Met Your Mother Promo Shots*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Love the color of that blue dress and the way it fits!


----------



## *spoiled*

Lookin good Jlo!


----------



## the_prettiest_1

The album was scrapped?!??!?!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

hot dress!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her dress


----------



## PrincessMe

BagLovingMom said:


> Stella McCartney. Saw it in a recent NM catalog, pretty but too pricey IMO


 
Thank you  i agree Stella's bag are very pricey


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'll always enjoy her music, but as for future music, honestly i think this is good. she needs to move on from music, from rom coms, all her go to things from the past ten years. she needs to do a few movies that are smaller, that she's not all glam in, and that she plays her age, not roles that could just as easily be played by 25 yr olds. she can act, problem is... the majority of the public doesn't know it. she needs to find an opportunity to show it. and doing that means completely shedding this glamorous "diva" image for a while...


----------



## justlikeablonde

Great dress, she looks great


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'll always enjoy her music, but as for future music, honestly i think this is good. she needs to move on from music, from rom coms, all her go to things from the past ten years. she needs to do a few movies that are smaller, that she's not all glam in, and that she plays her age, not roles that could just as easily be played by 25 yr olds. she can act, problem is... the majority of the public doesn't know it. she needs to find an opportunity to show it. and doing that means completely shedding this glamorous "diva" image for a while...




I have read this sentiment before and those are good points/advice. But I think she is too vain to ever do that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Apparently her album hasn't been scraped and will be released through another record label. A few sites have speculated that she has signed with Def Jam. She released this statement yesterday: 



> I am making this statement to put an end to any confusion in regards to my next album, titled 'Love.' I have belonged to the Sony family since the beginning of my career as a singer and together we've had great success. I have fulfilled my contractual responsibilities with Sony/Epic up to this point, and we have both reached friendly terms about my departure from the label. I'm also happy to say that we've found a new home for my album, 'Love?,' and that it is slated for release in the summer of 2010."



*SNL Promo Vid*


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'll always enjoy her music, but as for future music, honestly i think this is good. she needs to move on from music, from rom coms, all her go to things from the past ten years. she needs to do a few movies that are smaller, that she's not all glam in, and that she plays her age, not roles that could just as easily be played by 25 yr olds. she can act, problem is... the majority of the public doesn't know it. she needs to find an opportunity to show it. and doing that means completely shedding this glamorous "diva" image for a while...



ita!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I take back everything I ever said about her lip synching. She should never ever attempt to sing live again.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out at STK (February 27).


----------



## Perfect Day

I adore that fur she is wearing in the last set of pics.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

Can someone ID the earrings she's wearing in this performance??:


If the video doesn't load (not sure I did it right) here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rEqC1KW9Cg


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving at Anastasia Beverly Hills Salon (March 5).


----------



## knasarae

Didn't Florence Henderson wear that on The Brady Bunch?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the leopard bag, is it Jimmy Choo?


----------



## trueshoelove2

knasarae said:


> Didn't Florence Henderson wear that on The Brady Bunch?



 hahahaha yess I believe she did!  Even in that dress, JLo still looks good.  And I loveee the leopard bag!


----------



## karo

^^^ Yup, the bag is Jimmy Choo. She looks gorgeous


----------



## Phédre

She looks amazing in the yellow dress! I love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Oscars March 7th 2010 *

She was my best dressed. I love it!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oooh thanks for the pic LadyL.  The dress is AMAZING!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hmm.. i actually don't "get" the dress :/


----------



## noon

Im not sure about that dress, I think it makes her hips look huge. The color isnt all that flattering imo either.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Vanity Fair after party


----------



## wiwi

i don't like her choice either


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think her Oscar dress is nice. She looks pretty. IMO JLo is on her way out if she already isn't there. At her peak she would have owned the red carpet. Now she attends these events as an afterthought.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Hmm her after party dress makes her look like she's not very curvy..or maybe its just that angle.  Weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think of bubblewrap when I see that dress


----------



## Touch

noon said:


> Im not sure about that dress, *I think it makes her hips look huge*. The color isnt all that flattering imo either.


 i think that was the point. She is aaallllll woman


----------



## bagaholic85

i think she looks better at the VF party then she did at the awards


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Touch said:


> i think that was the point. She is aaallllll woman



Yep! 

I don't like the VF dress,it doesn't excite me at all.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> I think of bubblewrap when I see that dress


 
I was thinking the exact same thing! Lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i still think the black one is better


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I think of bubblewrap when I see that dress


 

yeah


----------



## karo

Jennifer lopez and husband Marc Anthony were spotted side-by-side in  New York City on Wednesday evening (March 17). The "El Cantante" co-star couple seen lovingly walked out of a local  restaurant in the Meatpacking District after grabbing a bite to eat,  with Miss Lopez putting her arms around her hubby as they headed to an  awaiting car.


----------



## Kansashalo

I think the 'bubblewrap' dress looks great especially on her, but only when you're looking at it head on.  From any other angle, it looks weird and out of sorts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*CBS Luncheon March 18th 2010 *

She looks fab! I love the entire look, especially those Sergio Rossi heels.


----------



## Jahpson

makeup is perfect, hair is gorgeous and love the way she rocks that outfit. Say hell yes to curves and say f*&$ yes to Jlo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## Phédre

She looks stunning in that last outfit!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that Billy Bob?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah i think so


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jahpson said:


> makeup is perfect, hair is gorgeous and love the way she rocks that outfit. Say hell yes to curves and say f*&$ yes to Jlo


 
Preach it, girl!!!  Go, JLo!!!


----------



## babypie

Love the last look


----------



## BdA

She looks great in the last outfit.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the last outfit, just wish it wasn't so tight (the hip area is pulling).


----------



## meluvs2shop

is she tall or just wears super high shoes? i can't tell.

i don't know why it matters...maybe i'm just deliriously tired with the baby and all. lol


----------



## babypie

I think she's around 5'5"


----------



## karo

Showing off her sexy side, Jennifer Lopez appears in the new issue of  Russian Elle magazine in a variety of sultry poses.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Those ELLE pics are gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

LOVE the Elle pics!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love both of the award dresses. Very J-lo.


----------



## cbtg818

Those twins are adorable! i love Emme she is sooo cute with her curly hair and little earrings


----------



## PrincessGina

her face looks gorgeous in those black and white pics.


----------



## Prada_Princess

The Elle pics are amazing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*The Backup Plan Press Conference March 29th 2010 
*
She looks gorgeous and she's aging so gracefully. My only gripe about her outfit are the shoes. They are gorgeous but I don't like them with that dress...


----------



## PrincessGina

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks *AMAZING*.. Her makeup is perfection!


----------



## lovemysavior

She looks gorgeous in those last pics.  Her skin is flawless.


----------



## BagLovingMom

She looks so good, love her in nude colors


----------



## angellina2281

she looks so beautiful!


----------



## Nat

Jennifer does some shopping at The Grove

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2010/04/01/jennifer-lopez-does-some-shopping-at-the-grove-with-friends


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ok, Jenny, its spring! Why are you dressed in fall clothing? 

I'm looking forward to the promo she's going to for her new movie. Hopefully it means lots of cute outfits.


----------



## HauteKitty

Why are jenny and co wearing Kim K's jeans and shoes? 

But she really is effortlessly glam.


----------



## Nola

She´s one of the most beautiful women on this earth, amazing looking lady. Especially "live" when she´s talking and laughing.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nat said:


> Jennifer does some shopping at The Grove
> 
> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2010/04/01/jennifer-lopez-does-some-shopping-at-the-grove-with-friends


 
Love her sunnies, but not digging her legs coming out of those rips


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'm the other way around. i really like everything but the glasses. too willy wonka for me


----------



## trueshoelove2

lovemysavior said:


> Love her sunnies, but not digging her legs coming out of those rips



Yikes I didn't notice her legs til you said that...that's one of the reasons I don't wear ripped jeans haha.


----------



## Phédre

She's so stunning, but the shoes are a bit much!


----------



## Blackbirdie

I'm all for being comfortable, but I can't say I'm particularly fond of her last outfit.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA why is she dressing fall?? maybe she didnt know or want to be spotted by the paps?


----------



## QueenCoco

I think everything looks fine with the outfit BUT the uggs....I don't mind uggs, but it doesn't look right on her. I think flats would have worked better...I like that she is so much more relaxed now then the jlo of 10 years ago. She looks so much more real.


----------



## *want it all*

lovemysavior said:


> not digging her legs coming out of those rips



I made that same comment re: the fit of one of Kim K's distressed jeans.  YIPES, just not flattering when there's too much tension pressing against the holes, and then your thighs pop through.


----------



## keychain

I don't think ripped jeans are flattering period.


----------



## babypie

All dressed up for a fancy family meal, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were out with twins Max and Emme in Pasadena, California on Sunday (April 4).
Getting help from the nannies, the "Back-Up Plan" babe and her singing hubby headed over to Jens parents pad for a tasty Easter feast.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looks pretty. 

Apprently someone leaked a recording session of her covering Barbra Streisand's "Enough is Enough" It sounds like she was trying to find the right note but she didn't sound bad. She doesn't have the strongest voice but she can carry a tune.


----------



## BagLovingMom

She is getting older and more fab! Love it! She wears those Allesandra sunglasses so much better than Kim K!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she sounded really bad on the Enough is Enough leak. But not as bad as she did on SNL. That was painful and pitiful. She has been "singing" for over ten years. She sounded like crap.


----------



## karo

More pics of the family


----------



## Pursegrrl

babypie said:


> All dressed up for a fancy family meal, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were out with twins Max and Emme in Pasadena, California on Sunday (April 4).
> Getting help from the nannies, the "Back-Up Plan" babe and her singing hubby headed over to Jens parents pad for a tasty Easter feast.


 
Oh DEAR LORD I need those shoes - anyone have an ID??


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i wonder what food she brought to the easter party


----------



## shoegal11

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh DEAR LORD I need those shoes - anyone have an ID??



Christian Louboutin


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal11 said:


> Christian Louboutin


 
oh thank you!! :kiss:  couldn't see the red soles from that angle, LOL!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in LA April 7th 2010 *

I'm not too fond of her makeup in these pics....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On a boat in Miami April 10th 2010 *

These pics are so cute!


----------



## PrincessGina

aw theyre sweet pics. the boy looks like his dad.


----------



## NY_Mami

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh DEAR LORD I need those shoes - anyone have an ID??


 
Louboutin.....


----------



## nillacobain

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh DEAR LORD I need those shoes - anyone have an ID??


 

 They are called *123 Scarpe*.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sigh. i love jen.

those boat photos are so sweet. she looks wonderful considering she has no make up on.
i'm jealous of the fact that celebrities have access to great photos taken by the paps. although i would NEVER want to be followed like that, you have to admit, some photos are beautiful and of course are natural. it's a great walk down memory lane, if you will, as you get older.


----------



## Blackbirdie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in LA April 7th 2010 *
> 
> I'm not too fond of her makeup in these pics....



I love this look...the jacket is HOT.


----------



## *Lo

Those pics of JLo and her baby are beautiful, you can just see the love


----------



## bounce

Blackbirdie said:


> I love this look...the jacket is HOT.


*Can anyone ID this jacket??? Love love love it!!*


----------



## BgaHolic

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh DEAR LORD I need those shoes - anyone have an ID??


 
Anyone know what bag she's carrying? Ahem. We are on the bag forum. I love JLo. She wears the best of the best!


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in LA April 7th 2010 *
> 
> I'm not too fond of her makeup in these pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> *Can anyone please ID this jacket or a similar one...love it, love the style*
> *Thank you!*


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out for "The Back-Up Plan" (April 14).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that dress and hair combo is stunning!


----------



## gueancla

babypie said:


> All dressed up for a fancy family meal, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were out with twins Max and Emme in Pasadena, California on Sunday (April 4).
> Getting help from the nannies, the "Back-Up Plan" babe and her singing hubby headed over to Jens parents pad for a tasty Easter feast.



can anyone id the bag? Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hated her look at the Backup Plan event. The only thing I kinda loved was her makeup....


----------



## babypie

Hot on the promotional trail, Jennifer Lopez was spotted making a stop at The Late Show With David Letterman in New York City on Monday afternoon (April 19).


----------



## Jahpson

the boat photos are fabulous

i remeber back then she always said that she wanted children..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving "The Todays Show" April 19th 2010 *










*Leaving Regis and Kelly April 20th 2010 *

Love her Lanvin dress, not feeling the shoes 









*The Early Show April 20th 2010 *

This look is flawless, love her makeup


----------



## Jahpson

say yes to falsies! lovely lashes


----------



## Pursegrrl

Not feeling the Back Up Plan look, yuck.  LOVE all the other recent pics!


----------



## DC-Cutie

From the looks of her make-up, I think Scott Barnes is back in her 'camp'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep. He rejoined her 'camp' a while ago. I guess she realized that no one can do her makeup better than Scott.


----------



## babypie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving "The Todays Show" April 19th 2010 *


 
This is so gorgeous!!


----------



## canada's

i kind of love the look at the premiere, though the dress should have cut off just above the knee. the length is a bit much on her frame.

her makeup is ridiculous. 

i watched selena on sunday and she just lit up that movie. i wonder what happened to her acting skills...?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think it's got a lot to do with what she's given to do. she's also great in out of sight. it's no coincidence that the movies she's best in are the ones that ones that are superior in writing and directing. she's just been choosing not that great movies for a while now :/

i haven't seen el cantante though. i hear it's pretty decent.


----------



## Jahpson

^ agreed. the movies she does now a days seem to be for fun (or more $$$)
I also heard el cantante was good. I must watch it


----------



## *want it all*

Wow, she is so fierce at her Today Show appearance!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i think it's got a lot to do with what she's given to do. she's also great in out of sight. it's no coincidence that the movies she's best in are the ones that ones that are superior in writing and directing. she's just been choosing not that great movies for a while now :/
> 
> i haven't seen el cantante though. i hear it's pretty decent.


 
I didn't care for el cantante.  Maybe because I think that husband/wive and girlfriend/boyfriends doing movies together is like the kiss of death, especially for JLo.  Remember the flop with Ben Affleck.

Let me take that back, El Cantante was OK with Marc.  Jen's acting sucked!  IMO, Selena will always be her greatest movie because she was struggling and she gave her all.  She wasn't 'hollywood' yet.  I could watch that movie over and over.....  I did like The Wedding Planner and Maid in Manhattan, too.  But not like Selena!


----------



## karo

Growing up oh-so-quickly, twin siblings Max and Emme Anthony were  spotted out in New York City with their Aunt Lynda Lopez on Tuesday  (April 20).
 While mommy Jennifer Lopez was busy doing press for her new movie  "The Back-Up Plan" at CBS Studios, the two cute kiddies also got to  spend time with their cousin, Lucie.


----------



## Jahpson

ok, was it the nanny or the aunt who put their shoes on the wrong feet? LMAO


----------



## An4

have you guys seen the back up plan? I think she did a good job, the movie had some really funny moments. it's a total fairytale but I liked it.

oh yeah, there are CLs all over!! yum. and the CL clutch and DVF bag...


----------



## Liya

Omigosh, her kids are PRECIOUS, particularly Emme!

Why is Max wearing girl shoes?


----------



## Jahpson

^ I think Max is wearing Emme's shoes and vice versa. Their shoes match the other's outfit


----------



## Liya

Jahpson said:


> ^ I think Max is wearing Emme's shoes and vice versa. Their shoes match the other's outfit



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony ang out on the set of _Hawthorne_ and bring their beautiful twins Max and Emmy to work (April 20) in LA.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The movie apparently leaked online.

She looks good in the Today Show pics.


----------



## HauteKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving "The Todays Show" April 19th 2010 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaving Regis and Kelly April 20th 2010 *
> 
> Love her Lanvin dress, not feeling the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> *The Early Show April 20th 2010 *
> 
> This look is flawless, love her makeup




Is it me or does she look rather skinny?? Maybe this particular pic? Her legs are rather small..


----------



## An4

BagOuttaHell said:


> The movie apparently leaked online.



yep, I just saw it, couldn't wait.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HauteKitty said:


> Is it me or does she look rather skinny?? Maybe this particular pic? Her legs are rather small..



she always had chicken legs...


----------



## QueenCoco

But she does look extra skiny lately. I don't think of her as being voluptious anymore. I guess running around (if she does) after 2 babies will do that to you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Liya said:


> Omigosh, her kids are PRECIOUS, particularly Emme!
> 
> Why is Max wearing girl shoes?





> ^ I think Max is wearing Emme's shoes and vice versa. Their shoes match the other's outfit



i don't think max is in those photos?!

i think that's emme with her little cousin. jennifer's sister, lynda, is in the photos and i think that's her daughter not j-lo's.
i think the nanny is holding emme.


----------



## keychain

QueenCoco said:


> But she does look extra skiny lately. I don't think of her as being voluptious anymore. I guess running around (if she does) after 2 babies will do that to you!



I think she's lost a little, but still is curvy.


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know what shoes she is wearing in the pics from her at Letterman? TIA


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*"Backup Plan" Premiere April 21st 2010 *

She looks fab!


----------



## Jahpson

wonder what lashes she use. She is still reigning supreme when it comes to real curves


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> wonder what lashes she use. She is still reigning supreme when it comes to real curves


 
She uses Shu lashes often.


----------



## *spoiled*

Jlo puts all of these other broads to shame.


----------



## HauteKitty

^agreed


----------



## prettyprincess

^ Totally agree!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Show 'em how it's done, Jennifer! She looks FAB.


----------



## Nikk

Halle shyts on her imo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*spoiled* said:


> Jlo puts all of these other broads to shame.



Word. 

I love Halle and I think she's gorgeous but not too many can touch Jennifer fashion wise IMO.


----------



## Nikk

I thought you guys were talking about the whole package, but yeah J lo is a fashion icon.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On the set of "Hawthrone" April 20th 2010 *















*Late Show April 21st 2010 *

Anytime I see Jen wearing red lipstick it reminds me of her part in Selena. The best movie she ever played in, IMO.


----------



## momofgirls

Her twins are adorable


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks really pretty with her hair pulled back! I also like it when she wears it down too.


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG shes so gorgeous!
Here she is on George Lopez & at the US Weekly Style Awards


----------



## Ms.parker123

She is Gorgeous. I love her different hairstyles, and the highlights. And her hair weave looks great!!


----------



## White Orchid

Add me to the list too.

And personally, I prefer her hair pulled away from her face.



HauteKitty said:


> ^agreed


----------



## karo

She looks stunning.


----------



## PrincessMe

New Pics from dailymail & one from the Backup Plan


----------



## MichelleAntonia

has anyone seen the movie yet?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ nope, I really wanna see it!

She is so stunning!


----------



## An4

MichelleAntonia said:


> has anyone seen the movie yet?



yes, I have, I posted but no one seemed to be interested. 
I was really curious what others thought.
jennifer did a great job. she looked great and was very convincing.
plus she wears CLs a lot in the movie. and a DVF stephanie bag. 
but the plot seemed like a fairy-tale to me, you'll know what I mean when you see it. all in all I liked it, it's a light rom-com and it had some funny moments.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*An4-* was it a cute movie? i would like to see it with my mom. we're both jennifer fans.


----------



## purplepinky

That dress at the US weekly style awards is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## An4

meluvs2shop said:


> *An4-* was it a cute movie? i would like to see it with my mom. we're both jennifer fans.



 
yep cute, funny, and if you're jen's fans I'm sure you'll love it, I was really impressed by her performance in this one.


----------



## LaLohan

Traveling overseas in hopes of giving her new movie a bit of a boost, Jennifer Lopez was spotted out in Paris, France on Sunday (April 25).

The 40-year-old singer/actress enjoyed a day of shopping at Gavilan and Bel Air before grabbing dinner at L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon.

As for her current promotions, Miss Lopez is trying to draw interest in her new flick "The Back-Up Plan" - which didn't have the highest of box office openings during its first few days in theaters in the States.

"The Back-up Plan" finished in second place behind "How To Train Your Dragon" - with the romantic comedy pulling in about $12.3 million.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I kinda like that look...


----------



## PrincessMe

wow looking good in thigh high boots..after twins  i dont think that'd be me lol


----------



## LaLohan

Taking care of some modeling duties, Jennifer Lopez was spotted at a photo call in Paris, France earlier today (April 26).

The Waiting for Tonight songstress looked lovely as she waved to the paparazzi over a balcony at the Hotel de Crillon at Place de la Concorde.

In related news, J. Lo says shed be a big fan of snagging a guest appearance on the hit FOX musical drama Glee.

She explained, I sat down with show creator Ryan Murphy and we talked about me doing something on Glee. We want to. We want to do it, though timing may be an issue. They have it all mapped out for the next eight episodes, whatever is airing right now. So hes like, lets wait and do it really right when you do come on.


----------



## Jahpson

thigh high boots make sense


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She sounds desperate.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

LaLohan said:


> Traveling overseas in hopes of giving her new movie a bit of a boost, Jennifer Lopez was spotted out in Paris, France on Sunday (April 25).
> 
> The 40-year-old singer/actress enjoyed a day of shopping at Gavilan and Bel Air before grabbing dinner at L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon.
> 
> As for her current promotions, Miss Lopez is trying to draw interest in her new flick "The Back-Up Plan" - which didn't have the highest of box office openings during its first few days in theaters in the States.
> 
> "The Back-up Plan" finished in second place behind "How To Train Your Dragon" - with the romantic comedy pulling in about $12.3 million.


 
hate this whole look


----------



## Bradysmum

BagOuttaHell said:


> She sounds desperate.


 agree


----------



## Cherrasaki

She's definitely been working it in terms of promoting the film.  I have a feeling it will do ok even though she didn't have a huge opening. Romantic comedies suit her a lot and and Alex O'Loughlin is so dreamy reason enough to see the film imo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

She looks great!  Hard to top The Wedding Planner (LOVED that movie) but I will probably see the Backup Plan too - LOVE JLo!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

her off white suit above is perfect for paris. love paris!

i don't feel comfortable in thigh high boots...maybe b/c i was at a young impressionable age when _pretty woman_ came out with julia roberts. lol i must say though, she's rocking that look.


----------



## *want it all*

meluvs2shop said:


> her off white suit above is perfect for paris.



I love her look in Paris, too!  The thigh high boot outfit...no love from me on that one.


----------



## An4

*want it all* said:


> I love her look in Paris, too!  The thigh high boot outfit...no love from me on that one.



hi *WIA * agree, don't like the thigh high boots on her... she's a beautiful woman, I like her in elegant outfits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love the outfit with the thigh-highs, hate the white outfit. Just not my favorite look on her..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving back to her hotel in Paris April 26th 2010 *

She looks cute...













*Leaving her Hotel in Paris April 26th 2010*


----------



## keychain

She has great hair.


----------



## *want it all*

An4 said:


> hi *WIA * agree, don't like the thigh high boots on her... she's a beautiful woman, I like her in elegant outfits.



Oh hi hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fancy seeing you here!    As you can see, I do meander out of the Rob thread from time to time.  

Totally agree, Jennifer is a beauty and pulls off elegance so well...she should do it more often!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ wow shes is just so pretty ..I love how she have lines on her face and doesnt get them injected like so many others do


----------



## An4

*want it all* said:


> Oh hi hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fancy seeing you here!    As you can see, I do meander out of the Rob thread from time to time.
> 
> Totally agree, Jennifer is a beauty and pulls off elegance so well...she should do it more often!



we have to, to get some air... but then we're back in action in no time 

love Jen's look in these pics - *Arriving back to her hotel in Paris April 26th 2010 
what's her bag?
*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love how she don't give a damn about her grey hair coming in....  She looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

she is the definition of glam

Just not feeling the bug eye glasses


----------



## LaLohan

Continuing her overseas promotion, Jennifer Lopez was spotted at a photo call for The Back-Up Plan in Madrid, Spain today (April 27).


----------



## DC-Cutie

her toes look squished, yet the shoe seems big in the back


----------



## Jahpson

Yikes! she kind of looks like Cassie in that main pic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ wow shes is just so pretty ..*I love how she have lines on her face and doesnt get them injected like so many others do*



i thought the same thing. heidi pratt is almost half her age and look at all the stuff she's done already. SMH.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her hair is on point. I am not a fan of her at all but when she is on her style can't be beat.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh dear...that long wrap dress thing with the floral trim - grandma wants her table cloth back!! 

LOVE the black dress and the halter style dress too and her close up pics - just radiant!!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## dee-dee

KAAPOWWW!  Kim K eat your heart out.  Now that is the body of a WOMAN!  I'm so jealous of her figure.  That is such a sweet pic.



LaLohan said:


>


----------



## Jahpson

what sweet photos of her and her princess


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love all the last couple of outfits. She has great style, a true star.


----------



## *Lo

She is just so glamorous! I adore her


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

She looks great


----------



## *want it all*

An4 said:


> we have to, to get some air... but then we're back in action in no time



LOL, yes.  Just a BIT of air...though not much.  Heh.    We always return to our roots in the Rob thread.  

Jennifer is looking SO FREAKING GREAT in her latest pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm glad to be seeing more of her lately. i love the last two sets of pics!


----------



## Jahpson

*want it all* said:


> LOL, yes. Just a BIT of air...though not much. Heh.  We always return to our roots in the Rob thread.
> 
> Jennifer is looking SO FREAKING GREAT in her latest pics!


 
 @ the Rob Pattinson fans


----------



## Lola69

love this photo i give her props i can't do heels with lil ones lol


----------



## Cherrasaki

Luv that last outfit of hers and those heels.... gorgeous! She knows what looks good on her!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez lunching in Madrid (April 27)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the UK premiere of "The Back-Up Plan" (April 28).


----------



## An4

^ I like the outfit but not the hair. she has such a beautiful face and I like it when she pulls her hair back, but the bee-hive is just... too much, it's like another head.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yuck, not a fan of the beehive hair but otherwise SHE ROCKS!!  LOVE the pic with her little one boarding the plane...awww...so sweet AND glamourous!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

about the only thing i like about those UK premiere pics is her makeup


----------



## PrincessMe

Pursegrrl said:


> Yuck, not a fan of the beehive hair but otherwise SHE ROCKS!! LOVE the pic with her little one boarding the plane...awww...so sweet AND glamourous!!


 

ITA


----------



## *want it all*

Jahpson said:


> @ the Rob Pattinson fans



We can't help it.  We see each other in other threads, and we're like, HEYYYYYYYYY there!  *waves*  

btw, I'm liking the additional caption you made by your avatar!  :lolots:  Now there's no question the swirly blush marks are an ode to the Saw dude!


----------



## Jahpson

^ thanks!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez promoting in Cologne (April 30).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at her hotel in Cologne, Germany (April 29).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

work it Jen!


----------



## canada's

she has looked gorgeous in europe, but i'm with everyone else - the hairstyle with the lanvin dress just does not work. would have loved a chignon with it to still show off the asymmetrical neckline and the bold necklace.


----------



## Jahpson

she is just tooo fierce


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in Cologne April 29th 2010*

*Her shoes are by Jimmy Choo*

Love this look, so happy we have more pics of her right now. I just love this woman's style.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still tryna sell this movie. She isn't going down w/o a fight.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It debuted at number two, not bad considering she's been gone for the last two yrs. I'm curious to see how it will do overseas. 

I've read some good reviews for the movie, I'm thinking about going to see it tonight.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i want to see it too and probably will this weekend...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read that it was #2 but when you consider it opened in almost 3500 theatres with just 12m. It is not that good. If she is one of those actors like Brad Pitt whose movies do better overseas, then maybe. Otherwise this is a flop. But I give her credit she is dressed to kill at these premieres.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just saw the movie. it wasn't her best but it wasn't awful either, albeit predictable just like all romantic comedies.

i liked it.

i loved the shoes, some of the clothes and the DVF bag. 
i hated her hair in the movie. i think bangs take away from her beautiful face.


----------



## kimalee

She has such a nice smile...I haven't seen her newest ones, but I always enjoy her movies


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alwsy look soo good anytime
.


----------



## noon

An4 said:


> we have to, to get some air... but then we're back in action in no time
> 
> love Jen's look in these pics - *Arriving back to her hotel in Paris April 26th 2010
> what's her bag?
> *



Dont think anyone answered this, its Loewe 

I hate her hair at the UK Premiere.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Met Gala May 3rd 2010 *

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## noon

She looks fabulous! Her makeup, the dress - love it!


----------



## Bradysmum

She looks so tiny!


----------



## Jahpson

classic gown


----------



## Prada_Princess

love the gown and her style generally.  I have admired her wardrobe for years now - such style.


----------



## Pursegrrl

LOVE the gown and she is radiant as always!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I will never be a fan of her or her work but this? PERFECTION.


----------



## prettyprincess

I love the Bridget Bardot hair on her! She looks amazing.


----------



## karo

In Marie Claire


----------



## Lola69

Love the gown!!


----------



## PrincessMe

WOW so beautiful gown at the Met


----------



## *want it all*

She was a vision at the MET!    Lovin' her Marie Claire spread, too...I just didn't care too much for the pic w/all the beads (found the beads too distracting).


----------



## Jahpson

love the marie claire spreads


----------



## canada's

did anyone notice that at the met gala j.lo and anne hathaway wore similar dresses (strapless, sparkling, same silhouette)? 

where anne looked pretty, j.lo looked fierce. it just goes to show - confidence radiates.


----------



## mlbags

Whoa! This look takes my breath away. I love the hair, the make-up, the gown. Gorgeously perfect I must say.







Also, I find JLopez very much a chameleon.... she can take on different styles, different looks, but yet enchanting and beautiful.
To me, this is the most important factor of a mega star.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with the twins at the Nice Airport (May 6)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Her kiddies are so cute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to Monaco May 6th 2010*

I'm not feeling the outfit but I love her hat and sunnies.


----------



## Bradysmum

Yeah the skinny jeans/leggings lumberjack chic aren't doing it for me.


----------



## *want it all*

Eek.  She should've worn a tunic or longer blouse...  No...just no...


----------



## lovemysavior

Nice body or not, those pants just don't cut it huh?  Yuck!


----------



## NY_Mami

I get Selena vibes from those jeans.... remember how big her ass was in pants???...


----------



## Jahpson

Bradysmum said:


> Yeah the skinny jeans/leggings lumberjack chic aren't doing it for me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her body looks bangin' in those jeans/leggings.


----------



## uberdumb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Met Gala May 3rd 2010 *
> 
> She looks gorgeous.




She looks fantastic here!


----------



## Liya

Is she wearing colored contact lenses?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^GORGEOUS!!!

on the leggings...bangin' body, but i would never wear them like that. now THAT'S a booty...Kim K...take note!! lol


----------



## PrincessMe

canada's said:


> did anyone notice that at the met gala j.lo and anne hathaway wore similar dresses (strapless, sparkling, same silhouette)?
> 
> where anne looked pretty, j.lo looked fierce. it just goes to show - confidence radiates.


 
ITA


----------



## PrincessMe

From Vogue


----------



## HauteKitty

I dont know why, but I dont like the pic wit the glasses


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Me too! I think she looks fabulous.


----------



## noon

Isn't that her son in the second photo? I quite like the pics.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Loves the Vogue spread! Love her in the glasses!


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ^^^GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> on the leggings...bangin' body, but i would never wear them like that. now THAT'S a booty...Kim K...take note!! lol



please! Kim K has had enough visits to the plastic surgeon. don't encourage her 

Mrs. Anthony looks gorgeous in the Vogue pics


----------



## PrincessJayLou

Waw JLO is just Gooorrrgeeouuss!! and i watched her in an interveiw recently on graham norton and shes just so lovely and funny. Now she is defo someone too look up to unlike kimk and paris (even though i do love kim too)


----------



## PrincessMe

In St. Tropez


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous on the Vogue pics and so cute in the pics in St Tropez with Marc! Not to mention what her kids are adorable!


----------



## Touch

love her latest outfit. classy comfortable and casual


----------



## karo

Jennifer and twins in Monaco


----------



## simon 1969

I am from greece. Jennifer she is so gorgeous! I love Jlo! My personal web for Jennifer's discography information, like: Covers, Lyrics, Charts, Biography, Catalog Numbers, Video and and and...

http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Lopez,_Jennifer
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Lopez,_Jennifer_Lyrics
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Lopez,_Jennifer_Discography

&#969;&#967;! &#969;&#967;! &#969;&#967;! &#949;&#967;&#959;&#965;&#956;&#949; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#949;&#956;&#949;&#953;&#962; &#947;&#965;&#957;&#945;&#953;&#954;&#949;&#962;....


----------



## Jahpson

omg her little princess is sooo adorable and love the vacation pics


----------



## nay.nay01

I love the vogue pics, the one with the glasses is my fav!!! Go J.Lo!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I love that one too..I wonder if she bought her Birkin Vintage or did she use it alot?? just curious


----------



## purseinsanity

Nice to see her in flats for a change!


----------



## purseinsanity

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Met Gala May 3rd 2010 *
> 
> She looks gorgeous.



Absolute perfection!


----------



## prettyprincess

^ agreed!


----------



## canada's

i love the vogue pics and her outfit in st. tropez! flawless!


----------



## Liya

She is looking all sorts of fabulous lately!


----------



## prettyprincess

From usmagazine


----------



## coutureddd

at the Vanity Fair/Gucci Party at Cannes Honoring Martin Scorsese

with Naomi Campbell






with Kate Beckinsale


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

^ She has always loved her high bun hair style


----------



## PrincessMe

^^aww she looks cute though like a little girl playing dress up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like dress in the most recent pics...she's looked better. 

WTH is Naomi wearing?!


----------



## PrincessMe

I Love this pic so Old Hollywood Glamour   Marc is getting alot better looking to me lateyl


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez *and husband *Marc Anthony*  we spotted shopping at Hermès with their two-year-old twins *Max*  and *Emme* yesterday (May 14) in Monaco.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony relaxing on Cavalli's yacht (May 15).


----------



## prettyprincess

She always looks magnificent! Love the scarf around her head, wish I knew how to do that


----------



## MichelleAntonia

don't love the gray dress. but the one kate beckinsale is wearing, on the other hand...  wow!

and i've never thought marc was unattractive. he's got a certain look about him that really works for him. the fact that he seems super confident doesn't hurt either. 

i'm glad jlo finally found the right guy


----------



## lovemysavior

PrincessMe said:


> I Love this pic so Old Hollywood Glamour  Marc is getting alot better looking to me lateyl


 
Any ID on her sunnies?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^

they look like Tom Ford to me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lovemysavior said:


> Any ID on her sunnies?



Her sunglasses are Roberto Cavalli. 

I like that Pucci maxi dress on her, she looks cute.


----------



## Charlie

I saw her new movie last week, I couldn't get over her abs!!! geee


----------



## *spoiled*

she looks great!  Love Jlo


----------



## Tangerine

prettyprincess said:


> love the scarf around her head, wish i knew how to do that



me too!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*World Music Awards May 18th 2010

Her dress is Roberto Cavalli. 
*
LOVE those earrings, the dress is great but I don't love it on her figure. She looks great but it would have looked spectacualar on her pre baby bod.


----------



## gre8dane

MichelleAntonia said:


> and i've never thought marc was unattractive. he's got a certain look about him that really works for him. the fact that he seems super confident doesn't hurt either.
> 
> i'm glad jlo finally found the right guy


 
Is that his dad with them in the 2d picture?  They look so much alike, that's why their son looks so much like Marc.  I like Marc, his acting & music, in Spanish only.  I remember being mesmerized when I first saw him on the Spanish channel many years ago when he had long flowing hair down his back.  He's just so skinny.  At least they do look good together.  Jlo didn't look right with the bald husband (Chris or something) nor with Ben.


----------



## PrincessMe

WOW So Gorgeous at the WMA ! I love the animal print


----------



## Lola69

gorgeous can't hate!! love it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah she looks good but the World Music Awards? She hasn't been relevant in music in nearly ten years.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She performed a medley of her hits and recieved an award for her contribution to the musical arts.....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Really?

L
M
A
O


----------



## DC-Cutie

is Jenny trying to relive her infamous green dress moment when she was with Diddy..


----------



## Bradysmum

That dress seems so tame now!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Backstage WMA May 18th 2010*


----------



## platinum_girly

Jennifer Lopez at "World Music Awards 2010" in Monte Carlo, May 18/2010:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is syncing her heart out.


----------



## bisousx

^^ LOL! There's something off about her makeup in the last couple pics... she still looks amazing though


----------



## bagaholic85

her stage costume is god aweful


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Backstage WMA May 18th 2010*




wow, is this cavalli?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep, the leopard one is Cavalli too.


----------



## Ms.parker123

do yo ladies think she had minor sugery to the face? (like around the jaw,cheek area) Either way she look phonomanal these days.40 and fab.


----------



## prettyprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> is Jenny trying to relive her infamous green dress moment when she was with Diddy..



I dont think she has to try to relive anything, she is a style innovator. No one does it better than JLO


----------



## PrincessMe

the leopard dress is amazing!


----------



## Monoi

She looks fab, like her casual look and her highlights!


----------



## Jahpson

*shaking*

she.is.rocking.the.beautiful.Cartier.Panther.Ring!!

I die for that ring


----------



## BagOuttaHell

q & a with her makeup artist

http://www.944.com/articles/quizzing-makeup-artist-scott-barnes/


----------



## Lola69

prettyprincess said:


> i dont think she has to try to relive anything, she is a style innovator. No one does it better than jlo


 
ita!


----------



## karo

Her dresses at the WMA are horrible!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the amfAR Gala with Marc Anthony and Roberto Cavalli at the Hotel du Cap in Antibes, France (May 20).


----------



## i_love_yorkie

beautiful !


----------



## Jahpson

her pink gown is gorgeous. Something off about her entire look. hair? makeup?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Business Of Film Lunch in Cannes  (May 17)


----------



## Jahpson

such a cute couple

i couldn't be with a short guy where when we stand next to each other I'm so tall that I can grab his neck when we pose in photos. LOL


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* met up with friends for lunch at the  Eden Roc hotel with their 2-year-old daughter *Emme*  today (May 20) in Cap d'Antibes, France. J.Lo stayed close to her sweet  daughter and gave her smooches at the table.


----------



## noon

Jahpson said:


> i couldn't be with a short guy where when we stand next to each other I'm so tall that I can grab his neck when we pose in photos. LOL



LOL I'm totally with you on that! It would make me feel huge.


That pink dress is beautiful and Jennifer looks stunning in it.


----------



## pinknyanko

PrincessMe said:


> I Love this pic so Old Hollywood Glamour   Marc is getting alot better looking to me lateyl



any ID on her bag?


----------



## *want it all*

amfAR Gala gown = STUNNING!!!!!!!   

Don't like that business of film dress.  Those triangles at the bottom and colors used on the dress remind me of a jester.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinknyanko said:


> any ID on her bag?



Robeto Cavalli. 



That blush pink dress is gorgeous, she looks stunning. Cavalli did a great job designing the gown.


----------



## prettyprincess

Wow, she is a show stopper in that pink dress! I would have preferred her hair in the signature bun but who the heck am I to give her style tips, haha.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA I LOVE her pink Dress look ~ so gorgeous! i love her hair color too..now i want it !  the problem is everytime i try to lighten my hair the results are disastrous lol


----------



## misschbby

i love her pink dress but i have to say i prefer her hair darker !!


----------



## PrincessMe

At Lunch at Eden Roc









and more pink dress I am so in love with her look here


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> her pink gown is gorgeous. Something off about her entire look. hair? makeup?



definitely the hair... it takes away from the dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*St Tropez with Marc and Naomi Campbell May 21st 2010 

Her dress is by Roberto Cavalli 
*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Yatching in St. Tropez May 22nd 2010 *










*Yatching with Stefano Gabbana & Dominico Dolce May 23 2010

Her outfit is by Pucci, shoes are Nicholas Kirkwood*


----------



## Ms.parker123

Never one bad thing I can say about her. She looks fab in spring/summer clothes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

those NK's!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

betcha Naomi didn't throw a cell phone at Jenny from the Block..


----------



## Jahpson

love love love her saint topez yachting outfit!


----------



## karo

Another cute pic


----------



## tweegy

She Looks soo fab!!! eeeeww is that naomi campbell "no no Jenny!!"

LOL the look on marc's face says it all ..


----------



## ebonyone

They spent the weekend with Naomi  and her boyfriend celebrating  Naomi's birthday.


----------



## noon

The twins are so cute, and Jennifer looks amazing as always.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ebonyone said:


> They spent the weekend with Naomi  and her boyfriend celebrating  Naomi's birthday.




Yep, they are also attending her party tonight in Russia.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I can't imagine the amount of packing and luggage that goes into JLo's vacationing. Seriously, dressing up like in your leisure time takes planning, coordination and TONS of options. Whenever I go on vacation, I take two pairs of pants, three shirts and a sweater. And whatever shoes I'm wearing atm


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the NEON Charity Gala (May 24).


----------



## Jahpson

she looks amazing!

sigh, to get the chance to party with supermodels and billionaires


----------



## Lola69

she always looks so fly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate those shoes at the Neon Gala but she looks nice in that Lanvin dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Naomi Campbell's 40th B-day Party *

Looks like Jenny had a great time....


----------



## Jahpson

i wish there was a video so I could see her moves! LOL


----------



## Bradysmum

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Naomi Campbell's 40th B-day Party *
> 
> Looks like Jenny had a great time....


 
wow...there are NO words!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> i wish there was a video so I could see her moves! LOL



Here's a short vid that was posted on one of her fansites...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny got her dance faces on...  love it...


----------



## Jahpson

LMFAO!!

thanks *LL*

workin it!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Some of Jennifers outfits in "The Back Up" Pla. I love her clothes in this movie! Anyone know what brand her blue and white scarf is?


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

^ She looks great!

Anyone seen the movie yet? I'm going to tomo, love these chick flicks


----------



## bagaholic85

jlo looks like she had a great time at that party lol...as a side note, just how old is mjb?  she looks older than i thought she was when she was dancing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bagaholic85 said:


> jlo looks like she had a great time at that party lol...as a side note, just how old is mjb?  she looks older than i thought she was when she was dancing



MJB turned 39 in January. She has always looked older than she is but I still love, love, love her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MJB dancing in that video was funny! she seemed tipsy LOL!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I've seen the movie, it's cute and funny!


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Naomi Campbell's 40th B-day Party *
> 
> Looks like Jenny had a great time....


WHOA! A little bit more and we would have seen jenny's block.. Okay Jenny calm down..


----------



## coleigh

^^^You are too funny.


----------



## *want it all*

Not a huge fan of Jennifer's dress at Naomi's party...the extra material dangling isn't in the most appropriate spot, if you know what I'm sayin.    She sure seemed to have lots of fun though!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

VH1's Behind the Music returns with seven new episodes on Monday, June 7, at 8 p.m. ET/PT.

Jennifer Lopez takes her turn in the spotlight on Sunday, July 4, at 9 p.m. The saga of a Puerto Rican girl from the Bronx who danced her way onto the national stage as a Fly Girl on Fox's hit series "In Living Color," and then onto major labels and the big screen, Lopez knows no boundaries. From her early breakout role in Selena, to her news-making romances with P. Diddy and Ben Affleck, to her marriage to Marc Anthony and the birth of her twins, Lopez looks back at how she found a way to have it all after living through a lifetime of hard lessons. Interviews include Marc Anthony, Sean Combs, Keenan Ivory Wayans and Tommy Mottola.


----------



## Jahpson

^ im definitely going to be watching that


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *Jennifer Lopez Love and Glamour 2010 Perfume*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez, who recreated 21st century version of the celebrity fragrance, is now launching her 16th fragrance called &#8216;Love and Glamour&#8216; which will be introduced in fall of 2010. Love and Glamour perfume will start rolling on Macy&#8217;s in October and in mid-November at other department stores. Recently gorgeous Jennifer Lopez launched Blue Glow by Jlo which is described as a fresh, sexy and enticing women fragrance.
> 
> Love and Glamour bottle is a modern expression of femininity as it represents a woman in an evening gown attending a glamorous event such as a red carpet event flaunting red carpet fashion. In the ad, Jlo is looking glamorous as she wears makeup and look that emphasize a throwback feel to the 1940s, golden age of Hollywood.
> 
> Love and Glamour was created with Honorine Blanc and Harry Fremont of Firmenich. Top notes used in this dazzling fragrance are Italian mandarin, guava and nectarine pulp; a heart of water lily, coconut orchid, jasmine petals and orange flower absolute, and a drydown of sandalwood, amber and sensual musk.
> 
> *J.Lo launched her first scent in 2002 and now she rules fragrance industry, having sold more than $1 billion worth of fragrance bottles.* Love and Glamour fragrance limited edition will include eau de perfume in two sizes, 2.5 oz. For $58, and 1.7 oz. for $49.50 and a body lotion for $27.50 in October at Macy&#8217;s store.



Well damn! Go Jlo.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm generally a fan of her perfumes, so I'm definitely interested. Although I never saw the latest Glow (or before the last? Not the blue one), the one with the angel on top of the bottle, anywhere! Not Macy's, not online....


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love those pics!  and dayum...Naomi is 40 but still acting like a hyper 12 year old .

Jen looks FABOO as always.  Can't wait to see the Behind the Music...LOVED that series.


----------



## tweegy

She performed good at the movie awards!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I only saw a tiny piece but she looked like she was doing a good job. Hard to believe that woman is 40 yrs old.


----------



## tweegy

^ Did you see the size of her legs??!! She and beyonce have the best legs imo, I just turned it on to when tom cruise came out, but I think she did real well considering her last performance..I see she wore about a 2-1/2" heel.. much better..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw her legs but I'm not the biggest fan of her legs, I think Beyonce's are better. 

Hopefully someone uploads it to youtube so I can see her entire performance.


----------



## tweegy

^ I'm sure mtv will beat the show to death as usual..


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG that was the best!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I did not know that guy was Tom Cruise, that made it even funnier. 

Jlo was gettin' it, her body is insane.


----------



## tweegy

^ yep, Thats he character from the movie he did a while back...I cant remember the name but it did revive his career


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## PrincessMe

The invitation to their new Home~ Housewarming Party


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> ^ yep, Thats he character from the movie he did a while back...I cant remember the name but it did revive his career



Tropic Thunder


----------



## meluvs2shop

that video put tom cruise back on the cool radar


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## Sarahs12

that was a funny performance


----------



## nillacobain

^OMG Tom and JLo performance was great but her OTK boots are a bit OTT, especially since her mini-dress was already quite busy.


----------



## Jahpson

I loved Tom Cruise on Tropic Thunder!!!

i never knew Marc Anthony's last name was Muniz! I thought it was Anthony!  


ETA:

just saw the video Tom Cruise is a pretty good dancer!!! love Jlo as always


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> I loved Tom Cruise on Tropic Thunder!!!
> 
> i never knew Marc Anthony's last name was Muniz! *I thought it was Anthony!*
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> just saw the video Tom Cruise is a pretty good dancer!!! love Jlo as always


 
Same here! LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Both are played out. Tropic Thunder was 2-3 years ago and Get Right was even longer.


----------



## tweegy

talldrnkofwater said:


> Tropic Thunder



That's it!! Tropic thunder!! Phew!


----------



## babypie

He looks just like Jills Bawwwbeee from RHWNY!



PrincessMe said:


>


----------



## Jahpson

^ holy crap!!!! your right!


----------



## karo

meluvs2shop said:


> that video put tom cruise back on the cool radar


It was the best performace ever! So funny! Loved it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Don't love the boots, but the dress part is amazing! Reminds of the coolest skating dresses and ballet tutus I used to see when I was skating and dancing. But 1000x more extravagant!


----------



## PrincessMe

babypie said:


> He looks just like Jills Bawwwbeee from RHWNY!


 
Hahaha :lolots: your soo rite LOL


----------



## Lola69

Love the video hot! Who knew white boy can dance lmao just kidding  (no offense to anyone just messin' around)


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> Don't love the boots, but the dress part is amazing! Reminds of the coolest skating dresses and ballet tutus I used to see when I was skating and dancing. *But 1000x more extravagant*!


 
right! you know how Mrs. Muniz does it!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the "Be Extraordinary" Billboard  Unveiling (June 10)


----------



## Jahpson

she looks ok


----------



## purplepinky

I die for the dress she has on. It's stunning IMO.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

he looks really scrawny next to her in tht pic


----------



## Touch

can anyone id those purple pumps? I want!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the "Be Extraordinary" Billboard  Unveiling (June 10)




She looks like a monster compared to him..size wise!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love that Pucci dress but I'm not feeling her makeup. Its not a flawless and it usually is.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Total old school JLo in those pics


----------



## trueshoelove2

Ahh I LOVE that dress!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Touch said:


> can anyone id those purple pumps? I want!!!



Her pumps are by Brian Atwood.


----------



## *Lo

AHHH!!! Love the new pics!!! I agree total old school JLo


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the new pics!  She looks great...love the dress and the purple shoes with it.  BUT...standing with Mark doesn't look quite right!  lol


----------



## sweetfacespout

She looks amazing, that dress looks fantastic on her! And she seems to be very happy, with Marc and her family, good for her, especially after the bennifer fiasco.


----------



## platinum_girly

Her legs look VERY thin in those latest shots, her smile seems forced also, i preferred her when she had a more curvaceous frame, like when she run the marathon(?) a while back...


----------



## Flip88

I was thinking the same about her legs but, she does, as always, look good IMO.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA her legs look so much thinner ~ but I cannot believe how gorgeous she is


----------



## *want it all*

Jennifer looks great!  The dress is too razzle dazzle for me personally, but she rocks it!


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## sparkle7

I like her dress but the fit is strange to me. I don't like the bra showing, but cute dress.


----------



## PrincessMe

at the Apollo


----------



## Lola69

Is that her? Her face looks funny


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face looks different.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I think her face looks like that because she has her chin down


----------



## DC-Cutie

Marc looks like a Vegas lounge singer from the late 70's


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not crazy about her dress selections in the last two sets of pics....


----------



## trueshoelove2

Yeahh I'm not likin' her dresses lately.

LadyLouboutin, I'm in LOVE with the shoes in your avatar!


----------



## Jahpson

same here!! LadyL got the best taste


----------



## PrincessMe

DC-Cutie said:


> Marc looks like a Vegas lounge singer from the late 70's


 
haha true he does :lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Hope Gala June 15th 2010 *

Once agan I'm on the fence with this dress....there is a little too much going on on top IMO.


----------



## tweegy

Not a fan of the dress either, It looks like she got into a fight with her drapes....mark's looking like if that camera were to come any closer he'd foam at the mouth and go nuts...


----------



## Swanky

it's digging in on her tummy. . . not a good look.


----------



## mlbags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's digging in on her tummy. . . not a good look.


 
.... and that's the first thing I noticed!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Marc looks like a Vegas lounge singer from the late 70's




LOL he does, it's awesome


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's digging in on her tummy. . . not a good look.




Not a good look at all.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA it looks like some kind of gross body piercing 

love her hair style though


----------



## keychain

I'm not wild about her hair. She looks tired too.


----------



## *want it all*

The dress has potential...it's too bad about those square embellishments.    Her hair looks a bit frizzy, too.


----------



## karo

That dress make her belly look awful....


----------



## babypie

Who wears a dress with built in muffin top creators?!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to Samsung Event June 15th 2010*










*Performace/Backstage at Samsung Event June 15th 2010*

I LOVE that Lanvin dress on her.


----------



## PrincessMe

I wonder if she had ps lately? her legs are so skinny now and her face looks so much more refreshed..just wondering how she does it  Thanks for all the pics..love her


----------



## Ms.parker123

I love her fashion risk. She's not afraid to wear anything at her age.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like the white dress and shoes. Dresses with long sleeves aren't too common, it's nice to see people pulling them off


----------



## Liya

She looks very happy with Marc.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arriving to Samsung Event June 15th 2010*




I think this is the best she's looked since her trip with Naomi Campbell.. a lil too much sleeves on the dress imo - but it looks good on her.

 Gosh Mark, Would it kill you to crack some teeth??  and are you trying out for the Rolling stones- whats with the open shirt and chain?..*smh*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is fabulous. I've never been in this thread before but I LOVE Jennifer. I'll def be coming around here more often.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in Miami June 28th 2010*

She looks cute and her children are adorable.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Very nice! She's glam even when casual, love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love the b&w dress.  
Max and Emme are growing up so fast.


----------



## Jahpson

her kids are soo cute.

love her casual outfit


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kids are adorable!


----------



## exotikittenx

She's gorgeous, but always too done up, too made up for my taste.  Her make-up appears so caked on.


----------



## babypie

Love!!!!!!!




LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## karo

She looks really cute with her kids! Her body is amazing, I so want her legs.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute! I think VH1 Jlo will be on  VH1's Behind the Music on Sunday.


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arriving to Samsung Event June 15th 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Performace/Backstage at Samsung Event June 15th 2010*
> 
> I LOVE that Lanvin dress on her.


 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Miami June 28th 2010*
> 
> She looks cute and her children are adorable.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Ohh I loveee that black and white dress!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Im so jealous of her colouring! She can pull of pretty much any color. lol. She has a great complextion


----------



## babypie

Oh no, Max is starting to look like his father...



LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## PrincessMe

^^aww hes a cute version though


----------



## babypie

PrincessMe said:


> ^^aww hes a cute version though


 Yes he is.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think Marc is cute


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's looking gorgeous.


----------



## bisousx

babypie said:


> Oh no, Max is starting to look like his father...




rofl!!!


----------



## Jahpson

can anyone id her wedges?


----------



## exotikittenx

Her children are beautiful!


----------



## exotikittenx

babypie said:


> Oh no, Max is starting to look like his father...





So what?  He's a handsome man.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yes, j-lo behind the music is on sunday.


----------



## BagLovingMom

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think Marc is cute


 
I gotta agree, he used to look sickly, but looks good now, also he dresses great


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Miami Dolphin Event June 29th 2010*

She had me until I saw the shoes....she could have made a better choice. Her face is flawless though and I love the Pucci dress on her, very pretty.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Nice pics! Thanks *LadyL*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that dress looks great on her.


----------



## babypie

exotikittenx said:


> So what? He's a handsome man.


 Maybe to some, he looks rather corpse-like to me...


----------



## babypie

Stunning!  



LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## Bradysmum

Is that Pucci?


----------



## Jahpson

Va va voom!

she looks phenomenal in that dress!! so...where is her husband?

eta: oh, he is right next to her damn!


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Miami Dolphin Event June 29th 2010*
> 
> She had me until I saw the shoes....she could have made a better choice. Her face is flawless though and I love the Pucci dress on her, very pretty.




Yup, the  shoes are nice, but not with that dress... if it didnt have that bow thing on it would be a pass...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm loving her earrings. I wish I could work them.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her and those beautiful colors. (Ugh. im jealous) Lol. She looks gorgeous as always.


----------



## Monoi

love her haircolour and her tight legs.


----------



## Bagspy

That Pucci dress makes her look skinny than usual, should have pick a better shoes than that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagspy said:


> That Pucci dress makes her look skinny than usual, should have pick a better shoes than that.


 

yes it does!


----------



## *want it all*

Yup, her shoes killed the overall look.  Sigh.  Oh well, just photograph her w/o those shoes, and no else would be the wiser.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Bagspy said:


> That Pucci dress makes her look skinny than usual, should have pick a better shoes than that.


 
Your right, and I think it's the way she standing, and her hair pull back to.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Did anyone catch "Behind the Music " yesterday?  VH-1 is repeating it today.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> She looks really cute with her kids! *Her body is amazing*, I so want her legs.


 

I agree! Can't believe this woman had twins!


----------



## inspired984

talldrnkofwater said:


> Did anyone catch "Behind the Music " yesterday?  VH-1 is repeating it today.



i saw it! i thought it was good!  i don't think i realized how many hits she had, and now i'm really interested to see how her new album is after switching labels.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

inspired984 said:


> i saw it! i thought it was good!  i don't think i realized how many hits she had, and now i'm really interested to see how her new album is after switching labels.


 

You know what's funny? The entire time I was watching it, I was wondering how the heck I could have missed some of her singles. A handful of them were pretty nice (even that Dear Ben song).

I'm glad I watched it. Even though I'm not really into pop music, I do think it sucks her last few singles have flopped. It must be weird to leave at your peak to be with your babies, come back, and not have the success you are used to having.

I'm not surprised she ended up with Marc though. His ex-wife said he had a crush on Jen for years, even throughout their marriage, and she resented that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me neither. I remember in an interview Jen said that when she first met Marc he told her she was going to be his wife one day......

I have quite a few JLO songs on my Ipod, some of her music is nice. Her CD "This is me....then" was nice and had a few good slow tempo songs and the "Ain't if Funny" remix will always be one of my favs from her. She had a good run...


----------



## PrincessMe

This is a really good interview with her from VH1 Behind the Music  she talks about what went wrong with Ben & Diddy..


> How having twins helped Jennifer Lopez mend troubled relationship with her mother
> By Mailonline Reporter
> Last updated at 4:24 PM on 5th July 2010
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has spoken about how having twins was the turning point that helped heal her fractious relationship with her own mother.
> In one of her most revealing interviews to date, the singer and actress revealed how she and her mother Guadalupe have frequently come to blows over the years over her desire to be famous - and her choice in men.
> 
> It culminated in Lopez leaving her Bronx family home aged 17 and moving to Manhattan to chase her dreams of stardom after refusing to go to business college.
> Opening up: Jennifer Lopez appearing in a TV special for U.S. channel VH1 in which she talked about her past difficult relationship with her mother
> 
> 
> Emotional: J-Lo's mother Guadalupe broke down in tears as she told how she made peace with her daughter when Jennifer gave birth to twins two years ago
> 
> 
> The 40-year-old star opened up in VH1 documentary Behind The Music, which was screened in the U.S. last night, and revealed her family photo album through the years.
> Her family, including husband Marc Anthony, were also interviewed in the TV special in which J-Lo reflected on the loves of her life.
> She told how her 'heartbreak' at splitting from Ben Affleck changed her, and admitted her time with rapper Diddy became 'ugly' and 'sordid'.
> 
> Jennifer is also seen playing with twins Max and Emme, with both her and her mother Guadalupe getting emotional as they talk about the highs and lows of their relationship.
> Doting: Jennifer as a baby in her mother's arms
> 
> 
> Mrs Lopez admits she stopped talking to her daughter when she told her parents she was not going to take her place at business college because she had a dream that she was supposed to be in entertainment.
> 
> 'I did not want this lifestyle for her,' her mother admitted.
> 
> 'We had a huge fight. I said to her, "If you don't want to live by my rules, there's the door".
> 
> 'We were very angry with each other. I didn't speak to her for quite a while.'
> 
> Jennifer's father David also recalled: 'We weren't happy about it. There was some yelling, a little bit of confrontation between her and her mum.'
> 
> Because of it, at the age of 17, Lopez moved to Manhattan.
> 
> She said: 'I actually moved into the dance studio, which was crazy. I literally was obsessed with dancing - I took classes day and night. There were a lot of dollar pizzas to survive.'
> 
> Family time: Seen here, centre, with her mother, father David and sisters Leslie and Lynda
> 
> 
> Lopez began her career as a dancer on the television comedy show In Living Color before gaining recognition in films including the 1995 action-thriller Money Train and the 1997 biographical film Selena.
> 
> Mother and daughter continued having a troubled relationship, even after J-Lo found fame, but a key emotional turning point came when Jennifer became a mother herself two years ago to twins.
> 
> 'She gave me a card saying, 'The way you feel about Max and Emme I feel about you',' Jennifer recalled, struggling to control her emotions.
> 
> Recalling the card, her mother fared less successfully at fighting her tears.
> 
> 'At times, I feel like my girls [Leslie, Jennifer and Lynda] think that I don't love them because I'm not very demonstrative,' Mrs Lopez said, crying.
> 
> 'And I guess I was never, in their eyes, a good enough mum - that's how I feel.
> 
> 'But I wanted her to realise that, yeah, the way you love Max and Emme, that's how much I love you.'
> Cute: The singer and actress, pictured here as a toddler, says she had a strong feeling about working in the entertainment industry
> 
> School days: Her mother wanted her to go to business college but she refused
> 
> Jennifer also spoke about her past failures in love, including her time with rapper Diddy and actor Ben Affleck.
> She was set to marry Affleck in September 2003, but the pair decided to call things off after their relationship suffered immense strain under the glare of the public eye.
> She believes the beginning of the end came when the press started attacking them, especially with the horrific reviews for their movie together, Gigli.
> 
> 'He had a hard time with it,' she admitted. 'He was used to being a media darling, now he was tabloid fodder.
> 
> 'I wasn't one that really cared about that type of thing, but some people do - some people can't handle that kind of scrutiny or judgment.
> 
> 'When it started falling apart, it started imploding from inside out.'
> 
> Moving on: Instead, she left her Bronx family home, seen here, and moved to Manhattan aged 17 to pursue her dreams of stardom
> 
> While it was Affleck who changed his mind about their relationship, Lopez insists it was a mutual decision not to go ahead with the marriage.
> However she does concede she was left heartbroken following the split, saying: 'I don't think I had ever been heartbroken in that way before - had so many hopes and dreams on something,' she said.
> 
> 'This was the first time and it was tough.
> 
> 'When you go through that kind of heartbreak in front of everybody you are not quite the same person you were before.'
> While her break-up with Ben was the most painful, her time with Diddy was the most troubling, particularly the night they were both arrested over a nightclub shooting.
> 
> 'That was one of the worst nights of my life,' she said bluntly. 'It was devastating for me to have lived through that.'
> 
> Dreams of fame: In Manhattan, she lived in a dance studio and survived on cheap pizza
> 
> 
> She insists it had never been the perfect relationship even before that.
> 
> 'It started out as something very pure and innocent,' she said. 'But it did get ugly - it did get sordid.'
> 
> She says that the rapper, who asked her to appear in his video for Been Around The World, was immediate in telling her his feelings.
> 
> 'He was like, "I love you". Right away. It was very fast, but we did have a connection,' she recalls.
> 
> 'We did fall in love and we were very close. He became a mentor as well and he really nurtured me.
> 
> 'But my relationship with him was always something I knew would end.'
> Trying to hit the big time: Lopez began her career as a dancer on the television comedy show In Living Color
> 
> Without directly saying it, she hinted on the show that the real problem came with their views on fidelity.
> 
> 'Even though we did care very much for each other we just thought about life in different ways,' she said.
> 
> 'I was more traditional - he was a lot more, you know, not traditional,' she laughed.
> Following her two-and-a-half year relationship with Diddy, she ended up in the arms of her back-up dancer Cris Judd.
> The pair married in September 2002 but, by the summer of the following year, she was dating Affleck and had filed for divorce.
> She admits she fell for Judd largely as an antidote to her time with Diddy.
> 
> Doting mother: The singer gave birth to twins Max and Emme two years ago
> 
> 
> 'He was the total opposite of what I had just been involved - he was nice and peaceful and seemed very stable,' she said.
> 
> 'I think we both had the best intentions going in. But because of my impulsive nature I don't think sometimes,' she said, saying their short-lived relationship had 'challenges'.
> Lopez's mother Guadalupe Lopez says she instantly knew her daughter was making a bad move getting married.
> 
> 'I just knew, "Oh my God, another mistake!",' the star's mother said. 'I just felt it in my heart.
> 
> 'The thing with Jen is she jumps too quick into relationships. And when she jumps into them she jumps into them wholeheartedly. She gives her all, her everything.'
> 
> She had a similar feeling about her daughter's first husband, waiter Ojani Noa, who she married when she was first finding fame with her movie Selena.
> 'When she told me she was getting married I was like, "Oh no!'' Mrs Lopez recalled.
> Solid: Husband Marc Anthony also appears in the documentary and describes himself as the 'luckiest man in the world'
> 
> Proud: One of Jennifer's sisters Lynda and, right, father David
> 
> 'I just thought he was a gold digger, he wanted fame and fortune and this was the way he was going to get it. I never liked him.'
> Jennifer now says she is truly happy with her current husband Marc Anthony, whom she married in 2004.
> 
> Having learned her mistakes with Affleck, whom she used to publicly gush about, Lopez did not discuss her relationship with Anthony in depth in the documentary, but insisted: 'We make each other better.'
> 
> She admits they had been in a brief relationship many years earlier, ending it because neither was ready to settle down, and when they met up again, to record a track together for Lopez's movie Shall We Dance, it all clicked.
> 
> 'We reconnected like we had never been apart,' she said.
> 
> 'It was really the same chemistry and connection we had at the very beginning.'
> 
> Anthony added: 'That's when we knew - we'd matured enough, seen enough and lived enough to know that we were wasting our time not being together.
> 
> 'I couldn't be more in love. I say it every day - I'm the luckiest man on earth.'
> The ex factor: Seen here with Ben Affleck in 2002 and, right, with rapper Diddy back in 2000
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oubled-relationship-mother.html#ixzz0spLx04jV


----------



## chantal1922

I watched last night. I also forgot how many hits she had. She seems happy and content with Marc.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I remember that interview, it was a good one. 

Her relationship with Ben so was soooo high profile, I honestly didn't think it would last. The press knew too much and when it fell apart it was all over the place. I wonder if she regrets recording "Dear Ben.."


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I also thought her relationship w/ Ben was kind of weird and made no sense.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I thought her relationship with Ben made sense physically (i.e., they looked like the type who had a great physical connection). But like Jen said in the special, Ben was into politics and sports (and Boston, lol), and it's obvious that those topics are not Jen's thing. When they announced calling off the engagement (but they were still dating), I knew there was no way they would get back together. Wasn't he spotted gambling and at a strip club a few days before the wedding? Yeah, he wasn't ready. 

I'm still surprised Ben agreed to be in her music video. It was so lame and over-the-top, adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BudgetBeauty said:


> I thought her relationship with Ben made sense physically (i.e., they looked like the type who had a great physical connection). But like Jen said in the special, Ben was into politics and sports (and Boston, lol), and it's obvious that those topics are not Jen's thing. When they announced calling off the engagement (but they were still dating), I knew there was no way they would get back together. Wasn't he spotted gambling and at a strip club a few days before the wedding? Yeah, he wasn't ready.
> 
> I'm still surprised Ben agreed to be in her music video. It was so lame and over-the-top, adding fuel to the fire.




I'm glad the both of them have found love/what they needed in a partner.

To me, Ben & Jen G just make more sense.


----------



## Bradysmum

BudgetBeauty said:


> I thought her relationship with Ben made sense physically (i.e., they looked like the type who had a great physical connection). But like Jen said in the special, Ben was into politics and sports (and Boston, lol), and it's obvious that those topics are not Jen's thing. When they announced calling off the engagement (but they were still dating), I knew there was no way they would get back together. Wasn't he spotted gambling and at a strip club a few days before the wedding? Yeah, he wasn't ready.
> 
> *I'm still surprised Ben agreed to be in her music video. It was so lame and over-the-top, adding fuel to the fire*.


 

I always thought that that was the point?

I always thought that part of his relationship with JLo was that she came from nothing.  Just like him for the mostpart.

He dated Gwyeneth Paltrow, the poster girl for privilidge.  She supposedly didn't appreciate very much that he did for her.  He wanted somebody he could shower basically.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Bradysmum said:


> I always thought that that was the point?


 
I don't think the point was for the video to backfire and force Ben's career into a hole it's taken him forever to come out of. That's what I mean by it added fuel to the fire. I don't think it was supposed to be taken as poorly as it was. It took a long time for Ben and Jen to bounce back from that disaster.



> To me, Ben & Jen G just make more sense.


 
I don't like them together for some reason. I don't think he would have married her if not for the first pregnancy.


----------



## babypie

Urgh, that Jenny from the Block song and video was so lame.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Traditional? LMAO. 

I can't stand her and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## miufan

Wow! shes so pretty!


----------



## divalicioust

I saw this and the Jennifer Hudson last night, interesting.  I don't think she will ever be J. Lo again, she had her time at the top, will she still have a career yes, but I think her time at the top is over.


----------



## Jahpson

I didn't like jlo and diddy together so that's all I'm going to say about that
With Ben I thought they were going to last as you could tell how in love she was with him but you could tell that he wasn't into her especially by the end

Marc was and is second fiddle. Everybody knows how obsessed he was with jlo. When she split from Ben Marc must have divorced his wife with the quickness and gave jlo a cal immediately. They were dating for like one month and then he proposed. He made sure she didn't escape from his fingers again. Poor soul


----------



## meluvs2shop

watching _VH1's behind the music_ now...


love (love!) JLo


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> I didn't like jlo and diddy together so that's all I'm going to say about that
> With Ben I thought they were going to last as you could tell how in love she was with him but you could tell that he wasn't into her especially by the end
> 
> *Marc was and is second fiddle*. Everybody knows how obsessed he was with jlo. When she split from Ben Marc must have divorced his wife with the quickness and gave jlo a cal immediately. They were dating for like one month and then he proposed. He made sure she didn't escape from his fingers again. Poor soul



i've often wondered this myself.


----------



## declaredbeauty

meluvs2shop said:


> watching _VH1's behind the music_ now...
> 
> 
> love (love!) JLo



Same here! Love JLO!


----------



## Bradysmum

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't think the point was for the video *to backfire and force Ben's career into a hole it's taken him forever to come out of.* That's what I mean by it added fuel to the fire. I don't think it was supposed to be taken as poorly as it was. It took a long time for Ben and Jen to bounce back from that disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like them together for some reason. I don't think he would have married her if not for the first pregnancy.


 

Ok, I get you.

I agree about Ben and Jen G.  I really liked her with her first husband but anyway.  I do wonder if he married her because she was pregnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> When she split from Ben Marc must have divorced his wife with the quickness and gave jlo a cal immediately. They were dating for like one month and then he proposed. He made sure she didn't escape from his fingers again. Poor soul


 
He was still with his wife when he and Jen started dating.  The divorce only came a few days before their secret wedding, via quickie divorce in Mexico.  Jen and Dayanara were even friends....  

But Jen's mom said it best: she falls hard and quick for me.  So she and Marc were made for each other, I guess


----------



## Jahpson

well dang!! even worse

but that helps my theory of how pressed marc was to land Jen


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I didn't like jlo and diddy together so that's all I'm going to say about that
> With Ben I thought they were going to last as you could tell how in love she was with him but you could tell that he wasn't into her especially by the end
> 
> *Marc was and is second fiddle.* Everybody knows how obsessed he was with jlo. When she split from Ben Marc must have divorced his wife with the quickness and gave jlo a cal immediately. They were dating for like one month and then he proposed. He made sure she didn't escape from his fingers again. Poor soul


 
I kind of agree. I saw how in love she was with Diddy, Cris Judd, and Ben. With Marc, I don't see that. I'm sure she does love him as they have children together, but I can't figure out if just settled because she wanted love and a family and was nearing 40, or if she just kind of figured he was the one for her. Marc alway looks in love with her, in awe of her, and she always looks 'eh'. I mean, dude waited years for her, got married and had children with someone else knowing he preferred Jennifer. Maybe she just learned her lesson with sharing too much of herself with the world.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Marc was slapped with a paternity suit while married to Dayanara. That was the beginning of their end.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> well dang!! even worse
> 
> but that helps my theory of how pressed marc was to land Jen



yes but Marc & Deyanara were having problems even before his quickie divorce. that relationship was also falling apart at the seams. they were "tabloid fodder" (as Jen likes to say) in the spanish papers for years.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Jahpson said:


> I didn't like jlo and diddy together so that's all I'm going to say about that
> With Ben I thought they were going to last as *you could tell how in love she was with him but you could tell that he wasn't into her especially by the end
> 
> Marc was and is second fiddle. Everybody knows how obsessed he was with jlo. When she split from Ben Marc must have divorced his w*ife with the quickness and gave jlo a cal immediately. They were dating for like one month and then he proposed. He made sure she didn't escape from his fingers again. Poor soul



Agree with this, but it looks like they fit together nicely. I can't see them splitting up


----------



## GTOFan

Great piece on her, love JLo!


----------



## Bagspy

^ well I guess the saying goes like he's just got to be into you what matters in the end, with Ben, she into him more than he's into her. It's different with Marc, he loves her more than she's. I'm sure she loves him too, but her husband loves her more, so the relationship will work.


----------



## gre8dane

BudgetBeauty said:


> I thought her relationship with Ben made sense physically (i.e., they looked like the type who had a great physical connection). But like *Jen said in the special, Ben was into politics and sports (and Boston, lol), and it's obvious that those topics are not Jen's thing*. When they announced calling off the engagement (but they were still dating), I knew there was no way they would get back together. Wasn't he spotted gambling and at a strip club a few days before the wedding? Yeah, he wasn't ready.


 


meluvs2shop said:


> yes but* Marc & Deyanara were having problems even before his quickie divorce.* that relationship was also falling apart at the seams. they were "tabloid fodder" (as Jen likes to say) in the spanish papers for years.


 
Jen & Diddy, no. Drama would have ensued big time if they had stayed together.  Chris was the jump off.  Ben & Jen were just awkward, I couldn't see it lasting.  Marc & Jen seem like a good fit.  Marc & Dayanara were headed for divorce, reconciled & re-married in PR until Marc & Jen met up again.  I hope this marriage lasts for both of them.


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> Jen & Diddy, no. Drama would have ensued big time if they had stayed together. Chris was the jump off. Ben & Jen were just awkward, I couldn't see it lasting. Marc & Jen seem like a good fit. Marc & Dayanara were headed for divorce, reconciled & re-married in PR until Marc & Jen met up again. I hope this marriage lasts for both of them.


 
agree. I didn't like Jlo with Diddy and I did think the relationship was weird but I saw how in love she was with him so I thought it would go somewhere. oh well.

I think this marriage might last...that is unless Jlo decides she is tired of it. But she is pretty old fashioned in that department and would be willing to work out any problems they might have.


----------



## PrincessMe

New Pics!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks gorgeous, I love her hair.


----------



## inspired984

so pretty!


----------



## shazzy99

PrincessMe said:


> New Pics!!


 
Wow! what a gorgeous pic. I don't think she can ever look bad. 

Thks for the new pics.


----------



## babypie

Awww she looks so happy!



PrincessMe said:


> New Pics!!


----------



## karo

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Jahpson

love love love this woman!

She got everything she wanted! Great career, money in the bank, a husband, and beautiful kids!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow- I didn't even recognize her.  she looks so happy.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA with all of you guys


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is so fabulous. I hope I look as good as she does at 40.


----------



## *want it all*

Wow Jennifer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW is all I can say!


----------



## roxys

I love these pics, she looks so happy and natural!


----------



## chantal1922

she looks great!


----------



## knasarae

Wow her twins are getting so big! I didn't realize they were that old!


----------



## babypie

Jennifer Lopez: Sued for $40 Million? 
She rarely does live shows, so when Jennifer Lopez signed on to perform at the Cratos Premium Hotel in Cyprus, it was a big deal.

But whats an even bigger deal is that shes now in danger of being sued for $40 million by the hotel for pulling out of the July 24th gig.

J. Lo is said to have pulled the plug because of the political tensions on the island of Cyprus due to the Turkish occupation, and her desire to stay out of it all.

Her rep said, Jennifer would never knowingly support any state, country, institution or regime that was associated with any form of human rights abuse."

Murat Bozoglu, the CEO of Cratos Premium, declared, "The contract has not been terminated. If she does not show up for the concert, we will begin a procedure in the courts to claim 35-40 million dollars in damages. ... The cancellation ... is not covered by any clause in the contract she signed with us."

And Lopez wrote on her website, "This whole situation makes me so sad. The statement that was issued by my representatives was done without my knowledge or consent. It is my personal policy not to comment on political issues between countries. I love my fans all over the world. I want to sincerely apologize if anyone was hurt or offended in any way. Again, I am truly sorry."


----------



## californiaCRUSH

J LO Photoshoot in Malibu with Max and Emme 
Another day, another photoshoot at Malibu Beach (July 13) but this time it look like Jen&#8217;s twins Max and Emme were part of the shoot! And like always Jennifer looks gorgeous, i&#8217;m not 100% but i think the photographers are Mert Alas and Marcus Piggott that did her Rebirth photoshoot and also the pictures she did for Pirelli.

Could it be a shoot for Gucci?: Nothing confirmed but Jen and the twins are wearing Gucci clothes in all the pictures and Frida Giannini the creative director of Gucci was on set, aswell as Emmanuelle Alt from Vogue Paris.



















See more http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/48865276.html?view=8248204796#t8248204796


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The twins are so cute.

JLo and Gucci would be a nice collaboration


----------



## Jahpson

omg what a happy and beautiful family!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love those pictures!!! Bless them!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's just perfection. My girl crush for sure.


----------



## chantal1922

does Marc have kids with his ex wife?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep. I think he has two. They've been photographed with him and Jen a few times.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^marc has three other kids and two are with his X wife.

ahhh its good to see Jennifer's kids at this shoot. i think the other children shown at her previous shoot were models or maybe family members meant to look like her kids. her kids aren't as tall yet.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

These last two photoshoots look like they're going to be so pretty


----------



## Lola69

These look so natural love it!!


----------



## karo

More pics of this cute family


----------



## Jahpson

I love an affectionate man


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jahpson- your avatar


----------



## Jahpson

^ yes isn't he gorgeous? and all mine! tra la lalalala lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

^who is he? love the dimples...

jlo and marc make a good professional team as well as partners for life. they seem to support eachothers careers which is refreshing to see, especially since there tends to be jealousy in a lot of hollywood marriages.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

talldrnkofwater said:


> Jahpson- your avatar



Ditto. Darren Sharper is soooooo gorgeous  Him and Devin Thomas are all kinds of yum.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jahpson said:


> ^ yes isn't he gorgeous? and all mine! tra la lalalala lol



If that's your man IRL I might die of jealousy.


----------



## roxys

I love those pics of them at the beach!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shopping in CA July 22nd 2010*


----------



## tweegy

...Her hair looks dry...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jahpson said:


> ^ yes isn't he gorgeous? And all mine! Tra la lalalala lol


 

lol!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

californiaCRUSH said:


> If that's your man IRL I might die of jealousy.


 

If he was i'm sure she'd be somewhere butt naked on top of him LMAO!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

dayum, her earrings.


----------



## *spoiled*

she can't even fit her hand in her pocket with that rock on.... lmao

Is her ring nicer than Khloe's??  I can't remember what Jlo's ring looks like up close..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer's ring is a blue diamond, I'm not sure of the carats. Its rumored that Marc paid more than 5 million for it....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Jen's ring is wayyy nicer than Khloe's - not that I'd turn either down.


----------



## Touch

it is! i also love her diamond studs. outfit is nice and comfy for a casual day out


----------



## Jahpson

*falls to knees*

that ring is 100% better then Khloe's (and I would never turn either one down)


----------



## Jahpson

californiaCRUSH said:


> If that's your man IRL I might die of jealousy.


 

and I would die of shock. LOL


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her studs are cute. Other than the boyfriend jeans she looks really nice!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*spoiled* said:


> she can't even fit her hand in her pocket with that rock on.... lmao
> 
> Is her ring nicer than Khloe's??  I can't remember what Jlo's ring looks like up close..



HOLLY MAMA! That ring!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Somehow I'd never seen her ring, it's stunning, I agree it edges out Khloe's


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen is gorgeous. Her ring, studs, earrings, everything.

BUT, I think my favorite e ring is Christina's.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn, " that rock on your finger is like a tumor" thanks Jay.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Today is Jen's 41st B-day. 


*Arriving in Mexico July 22nd 2010*















*Running on a beach in Mexico July 23rd 2010*


----------



## Kansashalo

Touch said:


> it is! i also love her diamond studs. outfit is nice and comfy for a casual day out



I agree - I love her outfit!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Happy birthday to her!

She even looks fab working out!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I wanna copy the boyfriend jeans outfit


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I wanna have a butt like her's @ 41...hell I want it right now!


----------



## Jahpson

i dont like the way the sunglasses look on her in the jean pic but she is still fabulous


----------



## orinoco

sigh... i don't just love her... i wanna BE her!!  she can do no wrong!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Returning to LA July 26th 2010*

She's so effortlessly fab, I love her. She looks so cute.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her hoops and bracelet.


----------



## noon

Jennifer ALWAYS looks fierce!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Is J-lo going to be a judge on American Idol?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So it's rumored...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao.

Though it did help a washed up Paula. For awhile...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ True.

I love Jlo but I'm still not going to watch it.


----------



## knasarae

^Yeah I read that too.. JLo, Steve Tyler and Randy Jackson.


----------



## roxys

I love J.lo but... I still won't be watching. AI should've ended seasons ago.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*At a Park in LA August 8th 2010*


----------



## Jahpson

wow she is the same height as her husband. weird


----------



## gre8dane

I've always like Mark Anthony, but yes, they are the same height and damn, he's a skinny man too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Not the most flattering shirt, but I like her on the swings.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She does the casual, bohemian thing well


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jahpson said:


> wow she is the same height as her husband. weird



Probably the same weight too! :greengrin: I like what they are wearing especially her look.


----------



## BadRomance93

I'd actually watch Idol again if Miss Jennifer was a judge. I desperately, desperately want this to come to fruition.

I think that her, Steven Tyler, and maybe throw in some other Surreal Life style judge in there, and they'd make good again.

....as long as they get rid of Seacrest.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aww look at their lil girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cherrasaki said:


> Probably the same weight too! :greengrin: I like what they are wearing especially her look.


 
nah, I think J Lo got him by more than a few pounds...


----------



## karo

More pics of this cute family


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her kids are getting so cute.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They are.....their parents are HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *Report: Jennifer Lopez Out As 'Idol' Judge*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez is no longer being considered as a judge on American Idol&#8217;s tenth season.
> 
> Late last month, news broke that the 41-year-old entertainer was a likely addition to the show; however, a source tells People that the deal has fallen through.
> 
> &#8220;Her demands got out of hand,&#8221; People&#8217;s source said simply. &#8220;FOX had just had enough.&#8221;
> 
> Steven Tyler has also reportedly been offered a spot on the judging panel.



Just Jared


If its true, I wonder what kinda demands she had...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They need to quit trying to get a so called "name" and find someone that knows how to evaluate talent so these people will have some shot at lasting. 

Why don't they find the people who worked on the Mickey Mouse Club and knew that Britney, Justin, Xtina, Ryan, etc would be stars and knew that Jessica Simpson would not.


----------



## BadRomance93

I heard it on DListed as well: http://www.dlisted.com/node/38404


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I've heard a lot about her being a diva, but I don't care I Love her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Agreed. 

There are tons of crazy rumors about JLo being a diva....its always been that way. I still love her though, she just so f'ing fab.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> There are tons of crazy rumors about JLo being a diva....its always been that way. I still love her though, she just so f'ing fab.



Exactly. When you're that fab .. I'll allow diva behavior.


----------



## BadRomance93

I just wish there was a way to vote for the judges.

Turn that ish into a competition Fuller/Cowell!

I still desperately, desperately want to see her take that gig, if even for a 3 week stint.

I want drama, and I want it to be J. Lo drama, and I want Seacrest and her to have a catfight in which she knocks him off the catwalk above the stage!

...and then I want her to stare down at him, take off her Swarovski encrusted Louboutin and throw it down at him and go "Don't be fooled by these rocks that I got, 'cuz I'm still Jenny, Jenny, Jenny from the ..._ohhhhh_ you mad?"

ETA: It'll be Mango at _Divas Live!_ all over again:

*insert SNL video link that I can not seem to locate here*

ETAA: For seriously, you guys, how can there not be a clip of that one skit? Given how iconic it was? I am corn-fused.

ETAAA: 



> Hi Lovers! I'm back! How have you been doing?
> 12:23 PM Aug 4th via web



It fills me with so much unfathomable mirth that she so consistently greets us with "Hello/Hi lovers!"


----------



## Cherrasaki

BadRomance93 said:


> I'd actually watch Idol again if Miss Jennifer was a judge. I desperately, desperately want this to come to fruition.
> 
> I think that her, Steven Tyler, and maybe throw in some other Surreal Life style judge in there, and they'd make good again.
> 
> ....*as long as they get rid of Seacrest.*



I can't stand him either!





DC-Cutie said:


> nah, I think J Lo got him by more than a few pounds...



haha Your probably right!


----------



## Nikk

J Lo can't even sing herself so how can she tell someone else if they could sing or not


----------



## BadRomance93

Nikk said:


> J Lo can't even sing herself so how can she tell someone else if they could sing or not


 
I hardly think that judging a singing competition requires one to know what one is talking about to do so. You are simply asking too much of Miss Lopez!


----------



## Jahpson

i bet it was based on salary.

I think Jermaine Dupri should be on it, he has a great nose for talent


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Nikk said:


> J Lo can't even sing herself so how can she tell someone else if they could sing or not



That's a good question but that's clearly not what they're looking for in a judge.

See: Paula Abdul and Ellen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> i bet it was based on salary.
> 
> I think Jermaine Dupri should be on it, he has a great nose for talent



Right. She probably wanted $$$$$$ and Idol wasn't willing to give it to her.


I remember when the paps stalked Jlo daily...I miss those days. She has such a great style and she wears the best sunnies.


----------



## Jayne1

BadRomance93 said:


> I hardly think that judging a singing competition requires one to know what one is talking about to do so. You are simply asking too much of Miss Lopez!


----------



## BadRomance93

She set herself up for a PERFECT "rocks that I got" reference, and she just skipped it.









> Hmmm... what should I wear today? http://twitpic.com/2e0nfh
> about 12 hours ago via Twitpic
> Retweeted by you and 82 others


----------



## Swanky

oh yeah Jahp! Jermaine would be good!  Does he have a personality though?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn, those are some nice rocks- i want to see a pic of her closet.


----------



## Jahpson

*Swank* I have no clue lol

*drooling* the jewels look lovely


----------



## Swanky

maybe get him for his genius and find someone else w/ some heavy wit!


----------



## karmenzsofia

J.Lo would make that show unwatchable, IMO. Just her voice and signature giggle...I just couldn't take it...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The show is already unwatchable for me but I still wouldn't watch it if JLo became a judge...if I did, it would only be long enough to see her makeup and part of her outfit. 

I think its time they retire Idol, they had a nice run but I think its has ran its course.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I agree! Idol has been around for so long, it about that time for it to come to a end.


----------



## karmenzsofia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> T*he show is already unwatchable for me *but I still wouldn't watch it JLo became a judge...if I did, it would only be long enough to see her makeup and part of her outfit.
> 
> I think its time they retire Idol, they had a nice run but I think its has ran its course.



True. Last season put me to sleep. I don't plan to watch that show again unless they bring someone super exciting to the mix.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Even though the ratings have slipped, there's no way Fox is cancelling Idol. It still gets higher ratings than any of their scripted shows (which is ridiculous if you ask me, but hey, no one did!  )

I don't think being an AI judge is the best use of JLo's time or talents, so I'm actually glad this fell through.


----------



## karo

Jennifer out at a meeting in Beverly Hills


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not feeling the boyfriend jeans or those sunglasses, but she still looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*More..*

Hate the sunnies but she looks cute.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

nice ring!!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

BadRomance93 said:


> She set herself up for a PERFECT "rocks that I got" reference, and she just skipped it.


 

I can't stop laughing at the cup in this picture. I feel like EVERYONE has these from the dollar store in their house. I have bright pink and lime green ones.


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> maybe get him for his genius and find someone else w/ some heavy wit!



lets just give him a booster seat, that would get alot of laughs LOL


----------



## Tangerine

I want the belt from the last set


----------



## roxys

I really don't like the sunnies from the last few pics.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Damn, those are some nice rocks- i want to see a pic of her closet.


 

me too


----------



## lesasue86

yeh the cup in the picture is like one from a dollar store


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez joining Marc Anthony onstage in Veracruz (August 21)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looks good in the concert pics.

Her legs look really nice and toned from the side. I wonder if Gunnar still trains her? He was the reason why she was in such great shape.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

damn, her legs look great!


----------



## knasarae

She does look great!

Does Marc make good music?  I've never heard any of his stuff.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shopping in LA Aug 21st 2010*

I hate those sunnies on her....


----------



## chantal1922

knasarae said:


> She does look great!
> 
> Does Marc make good music?  I've never heard any of his stuff.


I don't think I have heard any of his music either. I think he is really popular in Latine America so I guess he does.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

knasarae said:


> She does look great!
> 
> Does Marc make good music? I've never heard any of his stuff.


 
I love Marcs music.  His first English lang cd is one of my all time faves


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Marc has a *beautiful* voice. He makes really nice music, too.


----------



## gre8dane

knasarae said:


> She does look great!
> 
> Does Marc make good music? I've never heard any of his stuff.


 
YES!  I love his voice and his music (prefer him Spanish).  He stopped me in my tracks the first time I saw him perform on tv on Univision many years ago when he had hair down to his butt.  I LOVE the soundtrack to "El Cantante", better than the original versions.  (Yeah, I know, some will say that is blasphemy...)

I've never taken the time to listen to him & Jennifer sing together, but I've always wondered about that...IMO she cannot sing.  She sounds ok with studio/digital enhancement, but I just can't imagine them together on stage.  It seems like he'd have to hold back with the vocals.


----------



## roxys

*knasarae* I love Marc's music. He has an amazing voice!


----------



## knasarae

I will definitely have to check him out.  (I don't think JLo can sing either, lol)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

JLo has catchy songs, but not a great voice.


----------



## missgiannina

ita ,marc has a fantastic voice and the lyrics of his music in spanish are lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Anthony is a great latin singer..his songs are catchy.


----------



## `JeNNY

Marc Anthony is like a legend in Latin music. His English album was really successful aswell, it went platinum. "You Sang To Me" was nice. Cheesy, but nice. 

Him & JLO had that song "No Me Ames" ... really popular song.



gre8dane said:


> YES!  I love his voice and his music (prefer him Spanish).  He stopped me in my tracks the first time I saw him perform on tv on Univision many years ago when he had hair down to his butt.  I LOVE the soundtrack to "El Cantante", better than the original versions.  *(Yeah, I know, some will say that is blasphemy...)*



Yep!  He did a couple of the songs better IMO but the originals take it.​


----------



## babypie

*Promoting fragrance, Macy's - NYC - September 10, 2010*


----------



## platinum_girly

She looks absolutely STUNNING! Welcome back J-lo.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Not to fond of the eye makeup. But J-lo looks amazing hair, outfit, shoes! *10*!!!


----------



## noon

She looks great! Those diamond studs are HUGE.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She pulls that style of dress off very well.


----------



## knasarae

She looks great!


----------



## imashopaholic

The neckline on that dress is a little nanna-ish but those legs make up for it (and the shoes are TDF!).


----------



## chantal1922

I also don't like the eye make up but her outfit is cute!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She looks great and so young!


----------



## missgiannina

there not one day that she doesnt look AMAZING.....gorgeous skin too.


----------



## platinum_girly

Backstage at Marc Anthony's Concert Madison Square Garden, September 09, 2010:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmm..I'm torn. I like the style of the dress but the material isn't working for me.  the shoes though, she looks fab.


----------



## noon

^I agree. Is the dress leather?


----------



## Ms.parker123

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm..I'm torn. I like the style of the dress but the material isn't working for me.  the shoes though, she looks fab.


 
Iagree. Pretty color on her. But bad material.


----------



## PrincessMe

OmG her legs are TDF~  shes really motivated me to workout


----------



## YSoLovely

Love her shoes in #2313.  The dress does nothing for me, though...


----------



## knasarae

Yeah the material of that dress isn't working for me either.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I dont like the eye make up either it makes her eyebrows look as if they are tied into the shadow.  I love her outfit.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She's always had such a great smile


----------



## babypie

*Tommy Hilfiger Show - NYC - September 12, 2010*


----------



## platinum_girly

Love & Glamour Ad:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is not going down without a fight. 

http://www.deadline.com/2010/09/jlo...-job-but-her-other-diva-demands-were-refused/


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is not going down without a fight.
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/09/jlo...-job-but-her-other-diva-demands-were-refused/


 
see, this is what hasn't made American Idol fun anymore - all the demand$$$.  Dammit J.Lo, do the show or don't do the show, all these demands are making those rumors of her being a DIVA believable!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm..I'm torn. I like the style of the dress but the material isn't working for me.  the shoes though, she looks fab.


 

same here


----------



## Jahpson

baggy over the knee boots? yikes

looks like someone had to drag her to the Tommy H show...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> see, this is what hasn't made American Idol fun anymore - all the demand$$$.  Dammit J.Lo, do the show or don't do the show, all these demands are making those rumors of her being a DIVA believable!



Well I guess you have to expect it. AI is a step down for someone like her. She is still getting a massive amount of money. But she use to get that plus more for being a movie star and overall "entertainer".


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well I guess you have to expect it. AI is a step down for someone like her. She is still getting a massive amount of money. But she use to get that plus more for being a movie star and overall "entertainer".


 
I get all of that, but from what I understand (though someone that works closely with AI) is that SHE approached them.  Not the other way around.  In this case if it's a step down, so be it.  But take what comes with it.  Know what I mean?  Her career has been stalled for a few years, she has a new CD coming out, so she needs AI.  Not the other way around.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Goes back to my original statement. She isn't going down without a fight. She is too vain to accept that she hasn't been relevant in a long time. Look at the desperate attempts she has gone thru to revive her music career. 

I think these demands put forth by Medina on her behalf is to make it seem like she can still get it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Goes back to my original statement. She isn't going down without a fight. She is too vain to accept that she hasn't been relevant in a long time. Look at the desperate attempts she has gone thru to revive her music career.
> 
> I think these demands put forth by Medina on her behalf is to make it seem like she can still get it.


 
poor Benny - LOL...  Between Tyra, J. Lo & MiMi - he has his hands FULL !


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ he manages Tyra too.  WOW!.  Yeah, he def has his hands full.  But I'm sure he loves the attention he gets and the checks.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He also was with Will Smith during the Fresh Prince era.

I don't think he manages Mariah anymore. You know she would NEVER share a manager with JLo. She hates her. lol. Usher too.

He is played out like JLo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It seems like after Usher got married he lost all his swagger..

JLo hired the "Single Ladies" choreographer for her viral video she just filmed. Should be interesting....


----------



## babypie

From Perez:

Although she was originally asking for a $15 million deal to be the next _American Idol_ judge, *Jennifer Lopez* "settled" for the hefty sum of $12 million.

An insider said: 
"She was angling for an overall deal at Fox, including a put picture, to keep her movie career going. But Fox said no. I think it was just positioning. In the end, she didn't turn up her nose up at $12 million."​Lopez is delaying the official announcement until late September to coincide with the release of her new single.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw the "Single Ladies" choreographer on Wendys show- I like him.  
Yeah, that was a bad move for Usher.  but i still love him.  
Yeah, Mimi hates J.Lo.  I wonder whats the beef w/ them.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

babypie said:


> From Perez:
> 
> Although she was originally asking for a $15 million deal to be the next _American Idol_ judge, *Jennifer Lopez* "settled" for the hefty sum of $12 million.
> 
> An insider said:
> "She was angling for an overall deal at Fox, including a put picture, to keep her movie career going. But Fox said no. I think it was just positioning. In the end, she didn't turn up her nose up at $12 million."​*Lopez is delaying the official announcement until late September to coincide with the release of her new single. *




of course she is.  lol - she cant have another flop in the us like "Louboutin".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL. I think she needs to realize her music career is a wrap. I loved the melody to "Louboutins" but the lyrics sucked. 

Either way, I look forward to the promo overload coming with her new album. We're guaranteed to get some hot outfits and makeup combos.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ oh yeah, Scott Barnes is fantastic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh Sorry, I meant Medina is played out. Not Usher.

Mariah hates her because she thinks JLo/Tommy Motolla tried to obtain one of her songs. I think it goes back to the days when JLo was working with Motolla after their divorce.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ oh ok.   I never knew the reason why they didn't like each other.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love that nude dress.


----------



## Minimouse

Saw Jennifer Lopez in the Back Up Plan. Wow, she looked amazing. Does anyone know who made the outfit she wore? The cardigan looks like Missoni styling, I love it. I don't have Jen's legs and therefore could never get away with such a short length, but it'd work over trousers.


----------



## lesasue86

^ Nice dress. Yes that goes well on a trouser too.


----------



## Jahpson

babypie said:


> From Perez:
> 
> Although she was originally asking for a $15 million deal to be the next _American Idol_ judge, *Jennifer Lopez* "settled" for the hefty sum of $12 million.
> 
> An insider said:
> "She was angling for an overall deal at Fox, including a put picture, to keep her movie career going. But Fox said no. I think it was just positioning. In the end, she didn't turn up her nose up at $12 million."​Lopez is delaying the official announcement until late September to coincide with the release of her new single.


 
$12 million?? JUST $12 million??

my god, she's in the freaking poor house!! 

How can they do this to her?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jahpson said:


> $12 million?? JUST $12 million??
> 
> my god, she's in the freaking poor house!!
> 
> How can they do this to her?


----------



## Jahpson

NO, I am really disappointed that she can be so "diva-ish" when it comes to money. I mean, is she really struggling? Or is she trying to set her children up with a couple million?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jahpson said:


> NO, I am really disappointed that she can be so "diva-ish" when it comes to money. I mean, is she really struggling? Or is she trying to set her children up with a couple million?



I love JLo but she's always seemed very into herself. So, she probably just feels that she's worth more.

I don't think she's struggling but she probably doesn't like admitting to herself that she may have to take pay cuts because she's not on top of her game anymore.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> NO, I am really disappointed that she can be so "diva-ish" when it comes to money. I mean, is she really struggling? Or is she trying to set her children up with a couple million?


 
There's no way she's struggling. Marc has a LOT of money of his own, too. She just has a big ego.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

californiaCRUSH said:


> I love JLo but she's always seemed very into herself. So, she probably just feels that she's worth more.
> 
> I don't think she's struggling but she probably doesn't like admitting to herself that she may have to take pay cuts because she's not on top of her game anymore.


 

I agree


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They live an extravagant lifestyle.  I don't think she is hurting for money. But seeing that her movie and music career are dormant. She probably doesnt have as much coming in as she use to. I think the article alluded to how she lives comes at a cost. And Marc has babymomma and and ex wife and kids to support.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BudgetBeauty said:


> There's no way she's struggling. Marc has a LOT of money of his own, too. She just has a big ego.



I agree. Forbes listed her networth at 150 million....



californiaCRUSH said:


> I love JLo but she's always seemed very into herself. So, she probably just feels that she's worth more.
> 
> I don't think she's struggling but she probably doesn't like admitting to herself that she may have to take pay cuts because she's not on top of her game anymore.



I agree.


----------



## Sassys

I have never seen a single episode of AI (yep, I am probably the only person on earth). 

Doesn't "America" do the voting? 

Why the hell do you need to pay judges so much money, when all they do is give "their opinion"


----------



## PrincessMe

The New American Idol judge, beamed as she proudly clapped for her husband Marc Anthony as he rehearsed for his forthcoming concert in Miami. 

But she may not want to do same for her ex-husband, Ojani Noa who bizarrely is planning to audition for the show.



Noa 36, is Lopez's, 41, first husband, who unsuccessfully tried to do a tell-all book on the star and was fired as manager of her now-defunct restaurant, Madre's, in the States. 


And in what may prove seriously embarrassing to the Latina superstar his manager Ed Meyer has said he will stand in line with other Idol hopefuls to audition in front of Lopez.

'He's a good singer," Meyer told Radaronline.
Lopez's  relationship with her first ex-husband has been a battle since their divorce in 1998.  

Noa went to work for Lopez as manager of Madre's in April 2002 but was fired a few months later and fell on hard times. 

He sued her over the firing and later a confidentiality agreement was drawn up between. 
However, that didn't stop Noa from attempting to do a book, Lopez then sued him for breaking the confidentiality agreement and won a permanent injunction against him in 2007. 

Later he planned to make their brief life together into a film and was again sued by Lopez for breach of the original confidentiality contract and invasion of privacy. 
Finally, Noa claimed to have a sex tape and exclusive home video of their life together, Lopez, through her lawyer, Jay Lavely, denied that there ever was a sex tape but did admit that the tape was private and personal


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...job-husband-plans-audition.html#ixzz0zwTFFzyU


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez cheering her man on as he performed in Miami (September 17).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Love the makeup and jewelry!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I have never seen a single episode of AI *(yep, I am probably the only person on earth).
> *
> Doesn't "America" do the voting?
> 
> Why the hell do you need to pay judges so much money, when all they do is give "their opinion"


   2nd person...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the earrings and lip color.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*American Idol Presentation Sept 22nd 2010*

Not feeling the jumpsuit but I love the shoes.


----------



## chantal1922

Oh that is not a good look.


----------



## platinum_girly

LOVE the shoes


----------



## Jahpson

the jumpsuit works for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love JLo but not even she can work the hideous jumpsuit..


----------



## *spoiled*

I hate the hair


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh yeah, im not digging the jumpsuit.  I hope she wears some cute clothes


----------



## PrincessGina

her skin looks nice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it. 

I give this a year before they part ways.


----------



## karo

Love her hair!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Her looks fab, fab, fab!


----------



## Blondee178

I'm really excited that she's in AI...just because it means more outfit pics!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I thought the same thing.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She wears the biggest hoops.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Outside Idol Studios Sept 24th 2010*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Miami Dolphins Game Sept 26th 2010
*
Not liking the outfit at all. It looks dated to me..


----------



## CandyGloss

It would look nice if the top was suited with something else.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous in that red dress.


----------



## roxys

I think I'll start watching american idol again. I love j.lo!


----------



## Blondee178

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Outside Idol Studios Sept 24th 2010*


 
Love the hair and m/u in these pics! So natural and effortless...the dress is not my cup of tea but still think she looks great.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that looks like something she used to wear when she was dating Diddy. 

love the red dress


----------



## *Lo

She's so gorgeous!!!  I love her, her skin is TDF


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks hot in the red!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks BANANAS in the red.


----------



## PrincessGina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Outside Idol Studios Sept 24th 2010*



very pretty here


----------



## PrincessMe

Blondee178 said:


> I'm really excited that she's in AI...just because it means more outfit pics!


 me too  cant wait to see the mu also


----------



## babypie

She looks AMAZING in the red dress


----------



## Ms.parker123

The red dress looks amazing. The top @ the D. Games is -_- If it was sealed and didn't show any skin, might have looked alright.
But I must say she is super glam to be a mother of 2 and 40.


----------



## prettyprincess

That red dress screams THE DIVA IS BAAAACCCKKK!!


----------



## legaldiva

My BF met and interviewed J.Lo when she came for Idol Auditions.  He said she is soooooooo beautiful, like art.  Here's a photo gallery.  The back of his adorable head is in Picture 29.

http://www.fox6now.com/news/witi-101002-idol-judges-arrive-pg,0,6827363.photogallery


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thanks for the pics!!! 

I'm posting a few...if you don't mind 

Love the outfit. I really wanna know who that pink overcoat is by.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, that pink overcoat is hot!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks LadyLouboutin!!!! 

I just ordered a very similar waistcoat from asos.com in ivory, so I'm now EXTRA excited to get it!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ legaldiva- I remember your avatar pic.  Puffy used it as a cover of his defunked magazine...iirc the name was paper.
do you have a link to the asos waistcoat?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks fabulous.


----------



## legaldiva

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Waist...tcoat&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Cream

Here's the link.  Enjoy!!


----------



## chantal1922

I love this look!


----------



## tweegy

:weird:Kim, Fergie & Jlo??? Is that right what I'm seeing?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did Kim invest in the Dolphins too?


----------



## Nikk

Maybe J lo need to latch on to Kim now so she can get some shine like she use to


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL. 

I miss the days when JLo was pap hounded 24/7 and there were always pics of her. I live for her street style. Kimmy's street style is nice but she can't hold a candle to JLo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in Puerto Rico Oct 16th 2010*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*San Juan Concert Oct 17th 2010*


----------



## knasarae

Yikes I couldn't see anything but Marc's big armpit rings.


----------



## JosiePotenza

She looks... festive?! 

Yes... that's it.


----------



## Blondee178

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Puerto Rico Oct 16th 2010*


 
Love these looks! So effortless yet fabulous. Not feeling the wedges on the last pic but everything else is


----------



## talldrnkofwater

josiepotenza said:


> she looks... Festive?!
> 
> yes... That's it.


 

lol


----------



## orinoco

OMFG JLo needs to DO SOMETHING about her man's armpits!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her boobs look fake in the second picture.


----------



## Jahpson

love the red pumps and overall look (although it kind of looks dated)


----------



## DC-Cutie

a nude shoe would have looked better.  looks too matchy-matchy


----------



## talldrnkofwater

orinoco said:


> OMFG JLo needs to DO SOMETHING about her man's armpits!!


 
oh man...bottox will help that problem out.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer & Lynda Lopez visiting a Children Hospital in Puerto Rico - Oct 16


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Jennifer & Lynda Lopez visiting a Children Hospital in Puerto Rico - Oct 16


 
..


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Puerto Rico Oct 16th 2010*


I love the suede bag


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It's Gucci if you were wondering  

*Concert in Puerto Rico Oct 18th 2010*

Tsk, tsk, tsk. That dress is wrong. 














*AI New Orleans Final Auditions*

I wish I could see her full outfit, that jacket is gorgeous.


----------



## tweegy

Her green dress reminds me of the matrix wallpaper.....

I love her look in the last pic!


----------



## purplepinky

The pic of her from behind in the green dress is so blatantly photoshopped.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The color of the dress is beautiful on her, but the dress itself .. yuck.


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *San Juan Concert Oct 17th 2010*


 

I'm in love with this Valentino dress...not so much with its price tag!


----------



## prettyprincess

I wish we could see more of her everyday outfits bc she always looks flawless!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I really like the black jacket look!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & The Twins In Gucci's Childrens Line Ads *Preview*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love Emme's hair


----------



## dee-dee

They are too freaking ca-yute!  I love Emme's hair and Max is the spitting image of Marc


----------



## dee-dee

talldrnkofwater said:


> I love Emme's hair


 
We were posting the same thing at the same time, lol


----------



## Jahpson

omg they are absolutely adorable!!! Love their gucci outfits


----------



## knasarae

Aw those kids are adorable!


----------



## roxys

so cute!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They're the perfect blend of Jen and Marc.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

In the sand picture, I thought Emme was in the Gucci-logo shirt.


----------



## bagaholic85

ugh they are too cute for words! how old are they now?


----------



## everything posh

those kids are gorgeous! Love the pics at the children's hospital


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BudgetBeauty said:


> In the sand picture, I thought Emme was in the Gucci-logo shirt.



I did too.


----------



## keodi

everything posh said:


> those kids are gorgeous! *Love the pics at the children's hospital*



me too


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks disconnected from them in the pics. Probably because it screams look at me and oh yeah these are the kids.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

gorgeous shots! J.Lo looks amazing and her kids are adorable! Love their tan skin and dark hair


----------



## ilovefashion87

OMG so cute. My son needs those shades and shoes!


----------



## orinoco

talldrnkofwater said:


> oh man...bottox will help that problem out.



yeah my aunt had that done and she said it was the best thing she ever spent her money on....

i agree!  that was just nasty...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Carousel Of Hope Gala (October 23).


----------



## FullyLoaded

They look so cute in the ad. Lucky kids!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks AMAZING.


----------



## DC-Cutie

look at that booty!

Kakes needs to know this is what a real booty looks like...


----------



## tweegy

That dress is insane!


----------



## prettyprincess

wow, she looks amazing at the gala!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That first dress looks like a wedding dress


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's such a beautiful woman.


----------



## viciel

JLo (sorry, it's so catchy I don't think I can call her anything else, ha) is so amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Sassys

More.

Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony @ Carousel of Hope Ball


----------



## Blondee178

I love the short dress!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony @ 11th annual Latin Grammy Awards in Las Vegas


----------



## Jahpson

just lovely.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SHe looks great. I wanna see more of Nelly Furtado tho. Love her


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks like a mannequin in that first picture.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Forget the booty-- she's got amazing legs!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Her butt is perfect! Yay for big round booties hehe.


----------



## roxys

she always looks great.  her


----------



## PrincessMe

californiaCRUSH said:


> She's such a beautiful woman.


 ITA everytime i see new pics of her..my jaw drops! lol love the white dress above too


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Press Conference for Kohl's Department Stores project Nov 18 2010
*

*Her shoes and dress are by Gucci*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Filming with Ryan Seacrest Nov 19th 2010 *

A Balmain jacket with Uggs?! C'mon JLo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Gucci Launches Children's Line Nov 20th 2010*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her hair looks phenomenal.

The first Gucci look is very cheap looking to me. It looks like something from Kohl's.

I do love the Balmain jacket and she wears it well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

haha. Porn face.

I like all of it except the Gucci shoes.


----------



## karo

*Leah Remini* and daughter *Sofia Bella*, 6½, snuggle up to close pal *Jennifer Lopez* and her daughter *mme Maribel*, 2, at Saturdays Gucci children collection launch in Beverly Hills, Calif


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jennifer's make up isn't cute ..


----------



## tweegy

Neither are the visible spanx...


----------



## LV Luvr

^ LOL!!!  I was going to say the smae thing!  Glad to know she wears them too!


----------



## noon

Jennifer's makeup is so off she looks like she could be Leah's sister in that pic. Major yikes at the visible spanx.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

At least she knows when to wear them.


----------



## Contessa

I caught a glimpse of Jennifer in the latest People magazine. 

She's had some terrible plastic surgery.....she looks NOTHING like herself. 

Tragedy.......


----------



## bisousx

wow really?? Jennifer is the _only_ celebrity I thought was plastic surgery-free. She has a perfect face! Can you post pics of the article?


----------



## Contessa

Here's a recent photo.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks like the same Jlo to me  she just has a phony smile on her face in that pic.


----------



## Contessa

Well, her eyes and entire face look completely different to me.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks the same to me too. Her hair looks very dry.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is one of the most fascinating people of 2010 according to Barbara Walters.


----------



## chantal1922

she looks good in that dress. something about her looks a little different to me but I can't figure it out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Really?? Huh....I love JLO but what has she done this year to be so fascinating? I wonder if she made the list because of Idol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The only thing fascinating is that she leaked about 5 songs in the past year. Each one poorly received than the next.

Give him credit, Medina works HARD for his money. Because she hasn't been fascinating in a very long time.

of course JMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, Medina is the force behind her,she'd be a fool to ever get rid of him. 

I'm betting Idol is what got people talking about her again because it def wasn't the horrible singles, or the so-so rom com she did.


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Really?? Huh....I love JLO but *what has she done this year to be so fascinating*? I wonder if she made the list because of Idol.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tweegy

I refuse to believe that Jenny from the Block Dont Judge me for the Rocks I got had PS...I just wont... She's from the Bronx....


----------



## bisousx

The eyes look like different makeup.. but yeah I can see how her face has changed throughout the years and looks softer. Hmm...

I don't get how she made the 'most interesting' list.. this isn't 2000 or 2001..


----------



## prettyprincess

Contessa said:


> Well, her eyes and entire face look completely different to me.



She doesnt look like she had anything done. Its just a bad angle, she looks exactly the same as she always has.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez @ Boys and Girls Clubs of America Event /Nov 30th


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's so hot but I don't like the way that dress fits her breasts.


----------



## Jahpson

idk why i get mad when I see Mario Lopez....


----------



## Jeneen

^ b/c he's hot but he know it and acts like an ass and it's such a waste.

Love Jennifer's dress and coat - makeup a little heavy for daytime event though. 9 overall!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I must be the only one who doesn't find Mario Lopez cute. Never thought he was attractive and for a long time I thought he was gay. *shrugs*

I don't like that HL dress Jlo is wearing in the new pics...the Atwood shoe are hot, though.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez @ Boys and Girls Clubs of America Event /Nov 30th


I Like the dress!  She looks fab!


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> idk why i get mad when I see Mario Lopez....


Cause he's a weasel.....He's upsetting to me also...


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I must be the only one who doesn't find Mario Lopez cut*e. Never thought he was attractive and for a long time I thought he was gay. *shrugs*
> 
> I don't like that HL dress Jlo is wearing in the new pics...the Atwood shoe are hot, though.


No you aren't.


----------



## tweegy

Bahaha I Still think he's gay! I can see him and the billy guy from is it Access Hollywood?? Having an affair


----------



## Jeneen

I go back and forth - the dimples and the torso suck me back in but when he grows out the jheri curl/mullet and speaks, and cheats on his girlfriends and wife, I get turned off.


----------



## Jeneen

Remember when he did the ballet dance in saved by the bell... lol ok back to jlo


----------



## tweegy

Jeneen said:


> Remember when he did the ballet dance in saved by the bell... lol ok back to jlo


 I forgot that til now and I remember my facial expression then too ->


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> idk why i get mad when I see Mario Lopez....


 
He's corny and he has a huge ego.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jeneen said:


> Remember when he did the ballet dance in saved by the bell... lol ok back to jlo



HAhah good times.


----------



## savvy23

Totally admire her!  Love, Love, Love her legs.


----------



## janiehco

Looks cute

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-tape-court-battle-ex-husband-Ojai-Noa.html


----------



## chantal1922

I am not really interested in the fur trend but I like this look.


----------



## Jahpson

classssic Jlo right there!!! love everything about the look


----------



## Ms.parker123

She did it way better then Kim K. I love the look! 

-Just wish her hair was styled differently, maybe a pony tail or something.


----------



## janiehco

chantal1922 said:


> I am not really interested in the fur trend but I like this look.




I agree 100% about what you said about the fur trend but.........

J Lo is rockin the fur!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like fur but she looks great.


----------



## Jeneen

pretending it's faux and she looks great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

chantal1922 said:


> I am not really interested in the fur trend but I like this look.



Jlo is that chick! I really like this look...she really knows how to rock fur.


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> Cause he's a weasel.....He's upsetting to me also...



He's also a cheapass but I'll say no more..


----------



## Flip88

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jlo is that chick! I really like this look...she really knows how to rock fur.



JLo indeed does know how to rock fur, she has amazing style and a great figure too.


----------



## savvy23

chantal1922 said:


> I am not really interested in the fur trend but I like this look.


 Yep...that is just a classic JLO look.  She is the only one I know who can work it like this.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Teleton 2010 TV Broadcast (December 3).


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks fabulous.


----------



## tweegy

I agree! Even Marc Has an expression like "Yeh!!! This is my Hot Wife!!"


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Reminds me of her "If You Had My Love" video look. I LOVED that back in the day  Still do!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out for the official start of American Idol Hollywood Week (December 7)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That dress looks cheap but the shoes are hot.


----------



## chantal1922

Agreed that white dress does look cheap. In other news...
*Jennifer Lopez becomes L'Oreal Paris ambassador*


> How many jobs can a girl have? Ask Jenny.
> 
> New American Idol judge Jennifer Lopez, who is fresh from signing as a spokesperson for The Boys and Girls Clubs of America, has just landed a gig as a new global ambassador for L'Oreal Paris, the company announced today.
> 
> She will be the face of L'Oreal's upcoming makeup and hair care product campaigns.
> 
> JLo joins the list of spokespeople for L'Oreal Paris including Milla Jovovich, Patrick Dempsey, Rachel Weisz, Beyonce Knowles, Diane Kruger, Evangeline Lilly, Andie MacDowell, Eva Longoria, Freida Pinto and Gerard Butler


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...nifer-lopez-becomes-loreal-paris-ambassador/1


----------



## tweegy

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez out for the official start of American Idol Hollywood Week (December 7)


I Love This look!!!! 


I'm disappointed she's doing American Idol....it cheapens her....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Is she replacing Eva?


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Teleton 2010 TV Broadcast (December 3).


 
Love the hair and the dress, but not digging the Freda Kahlo brows.  I don't know what they were thinking when they filled them in.


----------



## chantal1922

AI auditions








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oks-ready-business-arrives-American-Idol.html


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't really like the trench, but on her it works.


----------



## legaldiva

I can't wait for all the outfits thanks to her AI gig.  I'm in HEAVEN so far.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Set Dec 9th 2010*

*The shoes are Jimmy Choo- find them here: http://www.jimmychoo.com/sandals/zafira/invt/015zafirasue/*

She looks uber fab!


----------



## Ms.parker123

She does not look like a mother in her 40's! She's so fab


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That outfit is delicious. Omg, those shoes.


----------



## bisousx

Jennifer  love those trousers on her


----------



## *Lo

I love her....she is sooo fab


----------



## tweegy

She looks sooo glam!!!! Fabulous!!! She looks like vj


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is trying to get her movie star swag back even if it is for American Idol. Her tenacity is admirable.


----------



## Jahpson

love the makeup!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So on Barbara Walters last night Jenny mentioned that she's sold 40-50 million albums, and people on Twitter were shocked,lol.


I think people forget that at one point she was a bankable artists, and that it was a lot easier to move units 8-10 yrs ago, than it is now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I still don't believe it. 2003 was the last time she was really relevant in music. I would say between 10-15 and that includes her singles. Maybe 20.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks lush! I may watch AI just to see her outfits.


----------



## savvy23

I tend to believe that she did move that many.  I was never a fan but she has a HUGE latino following and around the world.  Kind of like David Hasselhoff, he can't sell stateside but he sure can overseas.  Just my thoughts...

As far as that outfit...I don't like the hair.  Everything else is FABU and those heels are soooo freaking high!!!!!!


----------



## janiehco

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *AI Set Dec 9th 2010*
> 
> *The shoes are Jimmy Choo- find them here: http://www.jimmychoo.com/sandals/zafira/invt/015zafirasue/*
> 
> She looks uber fab!




J lo makes me think may i should be pro fur

that fur  is to die for


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tweegy said:


> I'm disappointed she's doing American Idol....it cheapens her....




I don't know if that's the term I'd use, but I agree, imo, she shouldn't be doing it. What is the gig, really? It's essentially doing NOTHING. She just dresses up and comments on other people's singing, then travels to promote it. She's not utilizing anything she's capable of. Regardless of what one might think of her singing, dancing or acting, when she does those things, she's DOING. She's amongst the creative, she's one of the entertainers. Being an AI judge is a useless waste of time for someone like her, she's a dedicated and driven workhorse. She needs to be out there producing some sort of creative product, not just uselessly looking cool or laughing at crappy singers on tv.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't know if that's the term I'd use, but I agree, imo, she shouldn't be doing it. What is the gig, really? It's essentially doing NOTHING. She just dresses up and comments on other people's singing, then travels to promote it. She's not utilizing anything she's capable of. Regardless of what one might think of her singing, dancing or acting, when she does those things, she's DOING. She's amongst the creative, she's one of the entertainers. Being an AI judge is a useless waste of time for someone like her, she's a dedicated and driven workhorse. She needs to be out there producing some sort of creative product, not just uselessly looking cool or laughing at crappy singers on tv.



I get what you're saying but her last few attempts at doing have seriously bombed, and AI catapulted frickin Paula Abdul back into the spotlight, who no one has cared about for a while. So, now imagine what Jen is hoping it does for her?


----------



## bisousx

Right. I don't know the viewership of AI, but I imagine that it's incredible and Jennifer is thinking it will keep her relevant. Her fans get to see her more often, she gets photographed and interviewed, her outfits get published... not a bad career move at this point.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if movie stars aren't chuckling at the fact that this once high paid actress in Hollywood is now doing AI. But what else is she going to do besides AI? If she had movie offers pouring in, she would be doing them and her attempt at music in the last few years has been embarrassing. She is 40+. That isn't old in the real world but in Hollywood you don't see many women of that age getting the same opportunities as a man.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sure, all that is true, but I personally have more respect for her when she's trying and bombing rather than taking the easy way out. With AI, it seems to me like-- those who can't, judge. Whether she can or can't, whether she's had bombs lately or not, it's still better than doing nothing imo.  It proves her critics right, that she truly can't, so she's relegated to not even trying anymore, she's just gonna sit there and critique others.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving AI Studios December 10th 2010*


----------



## Nikk

Shoes are hot, what kind of coat is that?


----------



## purplepinky

Those shoes look a little big??


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her legs are phenomenal.


----------



## Perfect Day

J Lo's fur is indeed TDF - love it.


----------



## YSoLovely

That coat. Those shoes. Those legs. That woman. 

I will never not love her.


----------



## kiwishopper

Yap those CL are defintely too big! And her hair seems a bit messy but fabulous toned legs! Amazing!


----------



## NoSnowHere

How does she walk in those shoes w/o slipping out?


----------



## too_cute

her shoes and legs = wow.


----------



## tweegy

purplepinky said:


> Those shoes look a little big??


Yeh, I was just about to ask...She's really pulling out all the fashion stops on this AI gig..


----------



## karo

Max and Emme


----------



## MissyBaby

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at the Teleton 2010 TV Broadcast (December 3).




I had almost forgotten what a scandal they caused when they first got together. It was like "he left his wife and he says it wasn't for Jen but there they are together. And she's not with Ben now and..." yeah I've almost completely put Bennifer out of my mind......and now Jennifer and Marc are honestly kinda boring....from a celebrity watcher standpoint. 

Funny how time helps you forget.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

karo said:


> Max and Emme



Their facial expressions are cracking me up haha.


----------



## keodi

too_cute said:


> her shoes and legs = wow.


 agreed!


----------



## chantal1922

Damn I love everything! Go Jlo!


----------



## Liya

Loving all the latest pics. She is fabulous!


----------



## Jahpson

Your not going to believe this bull-ish, because I don't believe it either.

_____

EXCLUSIVE: *Jennifer Lopez Sued For $10 Million By Ex Husband's Girlfriend*

Jennifer Lopez is being sued by Claudia Vazquez, the girlfriend of her ex-husband Ojani Noa, RadarOnline.com is reporting exclusively.


The $10 million lawsuit will be filed in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

*Vazquez charges that JLo interfered with a motion picture contract between Vazquez, Noa and Ed Meyer.*

JLo has been caught in a litigation nightmare with her ex,* as she has sought to keep him from making public home video of the beautiful singer/actress*.



The new lawsuit also has a personal dimension. Lopez hates Vazquez according to Meyer, and once called her a "whore."


"Vazquez has met Jennifer Lopez on many occasions. They hate each other," Meyer told RadarOnline.com exclusively. "Jennifer Lopez called her a 'whore' to a Univision reporter last year.

"She met Jennifer Lopez the first time when Jennifer Lopez walked in on her (Claudia Vazquez) and Ojani Noa having sex in the Hancock Park mansion that Ojani lives in. Jennifer was dating Ben Affleck ... at the time."

Vazquez is listed as co-producer on the not-off-the-ground project featuring the Jlo tapes. That project has been the cause of a protracted legal battle between JLo and her ex. *Vazquez was sent a cease and desist letter by JLo's attorney*, according to Meyer.


"We believe that this entire lawsuit against Ojani and I over the Movie and the 'Sex Tapes' Home Videos centers around Jennifer Lopez's hatred for Ojani Noa dating Claudia Vazquez," Meyer told RadarOnline.com.

The new lawsuit will allege that JLo mis-stated facts to the Court to obtain a restraining order that interferes with the movie project.

Ojani and Vazquez have been dating for 10 years.


source: http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...-lopez-sued-10-million-ex-husbands-girlfriend


----------



## Lush Life

For some reason, she cannot seem to get rid of Ojani Noa and his mess.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lush Life said:


> For some reason, she cannot seem to get rid of Ojani Noa and his mess.


 

right! its like he just keeps coming back


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

janiehco said:


> J lo makes me think may i should be pro fur
> 
> that fur  is to die for


  same here..Im so against it but she has me reconsidering sometimes...


----------



## Kansashalo

Ahhh I've missed oogling her and her style.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't stand JLo but seriously Ojani and Co. need to get over her.


----------



## FriendOfBunnikk

wrong post, sorry.


----------



## PrincessMe

i guess O's girlfriend is suing now bc legally had some kindof contract with jlo where he couldnt sue her... they found their loop hole


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ugh, people are so annoying.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Seriously, is a lawsuit the only way to solve anything? People abusing the system really piss me off to no end...


----------



## `JeNNY

Lush Life said:


> For some reason, she cannot seem to get rid of Ojani Noa and his mess.



Yup... he's a loser...be a man and leave her alone, she's married with children and he wants to keep messing with her life? SMH! 
​


----------



## misschbby

her gold shoes are just wow anyone id them ?


----------



## Jeneen

^ They (JLo and Ojani) were married like over 15 years ago, weren't they? He needs to move forward. Yikes.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

PrincessMe said:


> i guess O's girlfriend is suing now bc legally had some kindof contract with jlo where he couldnt sue her... they found their loop hole


 
That makes sense. What's odd is that for a while O and Jennifer were good friends after the divorce. She even let him manage her restaurant when it open in 2003 or 2004. I don't get why he's turned on her and keeps trying to find ways to get money out of her.

I'm glad Jennifer has the money to just hire great lawyers.


----------



## princess101804

i feel bad for her, he's crazy


----------



## uggs100

J lo fur vest & Uggs

http://happenings-know.com/jennifer...er/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's working that look.


----------



## Perfect Day

J Lo looks fabulous.  Always has done and, I suspect, always will do.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Attending Marc's Concert in Mexico December 18th 2010*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she'll always have some semblance of a singing career because of Marc. He is absolutely huge, always in demand, and always performing. He can simply bring her on for a duet or two, etc. Even if no one is interested in her as a singer, they'll be interested in Marc doing a duet with her. She'll never be stranded in that sense. Lucky for her, plenty of artists don't have that benefit. 

Something about him, especially as he ages, makes me think of Sinatra. Obviously nothing physical, not his music, but something about his career and his glamour, especially in tandem with hers.


----------



## missgiannina

her jewelry is fab.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is so precious.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at The Beatles LOVE By Cirque du Soleil at The Mirage (December 31).


----------



## Pursegrrl

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at The Beatles LOVE By Cirque du Soleil at The Mirage (December 31).


 
Good Lawd that dress is HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony holiday shopping at Kitson Kids (December 22).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez picks up his and hers mini-Jeeps  Fisher Price Power Wheels  at Toys R Us on Thursday (December 23) in Los Angeles. The 41-year-old entertainer picked up Christmas gifts for her 2-year-old twins Max and Emme.

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/12/24/jennifer-lopez-power-wheels/#ixzz19p7buI3r​


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her hair looks rather faux in these pictures.


----------



## heart goes boOm

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at The Beatles LOVE By Cirque du Soleil at The Mirage (December 31).



saving these pics.  i always love her hair.


----------



## PrincessMe

wow she looks so beautiful in the Mirage pics


----------



## missgiannina

she looks amazing in the recent pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony at The Beatles LOVE By Cirque du Soleil at The Mirage (December 31).




This is so '99 JLo


----------



## arnott

Pursegrrl said:


> Good Lawd that dress is HOT HOT HOT!!!



Sure is!


----------



## savvy23

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her hair looks rather faux in these pictures.



Ya know I have always loved Jennifer Lopez but I have to agree here.  So much over-dyeing her hair looks rather fried.  I wish she would just go back to her darker roots at times!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

savvy23 said:


> Ya know I have always loved Jennifer Lopez but I have to agree here.  So much over-dyeing her hair looks rather fried.  I wish she would just go back to her darker roots at times!



I do too. I think she looks stunning with darker hair.


----------



## JazzyJaz

She looks beautiful in the recent pics.


----------



## lovemysavior

californiaCRUSH said:


> I do too. I think she looks stunning with darker hair.


 
I agree, but speaking from my own personal experience, having your grey grow out every week when you have dark hair is a pain.  It is easier to hide grey hair in light highlighted hair.  I'm not even 40 yet and I have to color my hair every 3 weeks


----------



## californiaCRUSH

lovemysavior said:


> I agree, but speaking from my own personal experience, having your grey grow out every week when you have dark hair is a pain.  It is easier to hide grey hair in light highlighted hair.  I'm not even 40 yet and I have to color my hair every 3 weeks



Yeah my mom's best friend says the same thing. That's definitely a hassle


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> Something about him, especially as he ages, makes me think of Sinatra. Obviously nothing physical, not his music, but something about his career and his glamour, especially in tandem with hers.




Well Marc is def short and skinny in the same way, and he has a similar fashion sense. And has a taller, very glamorous, hourglass shaped wife by his side


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*David Letterman Jan 10th 2010*

I'm over HL dresses but I really love this one she's wearing.
















*"Idol" TCA Winter Tour Jan 11th 2010*

Love her makeup, those Atwood boots, and those Lorraine Schwartz earrings. She looks great.


----------



## bisousx

Her eyebrows look gross


----------



## Jahpson

no thanks to those eyebrows.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, they don't look good at all. 

Kim K needs to take notes from Jenny on how to rock fake lashes....


----------



## Jahpson

and jenny needs to take notes from kim on getting her eyebrows shaped.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*L'Oreal Commercial: Behind the scenes *


----------



## chantal1922

I don't like her eye brows but her lashes are nice.


----------



## tweegy

Thank God I'm not the only one Smh at those brows....Dayum Jenny???


----------



## pinklipgloss33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


LOVE those boots.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great. Love me some Jenny.


----------



## anitalilac

agree about the eyebrows!


----------



## PrincessMe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *L'Oreal Commercial: Behind the scenes *




dang she really works the camera


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *L'Oreal Commercial: Behind the scenes *





She looks great!  I can see where Kim K gets her inspiration.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm a fan of the thick and natural eyebrow look 

Dang, how does she keep her skin so perfect?


----------



## eggpudding

Her eyebrows a little too thick, but otherwise, wow. Still so glamorous at 40(+)?


----------



## ilvoelv

bisousx said:


> Her eyebrows look gross



Yuck! she needs a shape to them


----------



## legaldiva

Because of J.Lo, I am obsessing about grey leather skinny pants.


----------



## Kansashalo

While I don't hate her eyebrows, I don't care for them on her either.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Her brows are a tad too thick.


----------



## arnott

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm a fan of the thick and natural eyebrow look
> 
> Dang, how does she keep her skin so perfect?



I think she uses Creme de la Mer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*"Good Hit" Preview Vid*

*sigh* Jlo, I love you but.....I think it's time to hang the music thing up. She looks fab and she's def serving it but the song SUCKS! When the entire vid hits the web, I'll prob watch it on mute. It's unreal that this woman is over 40....WOW.


----------



## Nikk

She too old for stuff like this


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Exactly my thoughts. I think this about all the pop stars over 25... don't they ever want to do more "grown up" stuff? Too bad JLo's Spanish album didn't do too well, it was far more mature and a step up, stylistically, from stuff that she'd been doing almost fifteen years ago.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Sex sells...

*Golden Globes Jan 16th 2010*

If anyone else had worn this look, I would have hated it but Jenny looks gorgeous.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I didn't realize that j-lo still had a contract w/ Loreal.


----------



## Ms.parker123

My eyes was on attention to the lady in the background with the black patent leather mary janes in the last picture. Those are cute!
J.lo looks pretty as well!


----------



## Nikk

I hate the look


----------



## White Orchid

Oooh, I LOVE what she wore.  Stunning.  Make-up was a little on the average side but the dress has won me over.  Would look gorgeous in black too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I would've liked it without the thing over. I love see through chiffon and crystals exactly like that... but this looks extraneous and like it was ripped off of a figure skating dress...


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed she has red paint blobs on the hem of her dress.  From her Loubies?


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I think that's why I like it!



MichelleAntonia said:


> I would've liked it without the thing over. I love see through chiffon and crystals exactly like that... but this looks extraneous and like it was ripped off of a *figure skating dress*...


----------



## DC-Cutie

who the hell did her makeup, Phaedra from Atlanta Housewives?


----------



## Jahpson

I love her dress!!

but what the hell is the deal with her eyebrows? did Max and Emme color them in?


----------



## Jahpson

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed she has red paint blobs on the hem of her dress.  From her Loubies?




the carpet must be new....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why do they keep inviting her to this show. She is on a reality show these days.


----------



## wordpast

yuck to that dress. the whole look actually.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks good.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> who the hell did her makeup, Phaedra from Atlanta Housewives?


----------



## karo

at the Weinstein Golden Globes Afterparty (January 16)


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed she has red paint blobs on the hem of her dress. From her Loubies?


 

Wonder if the dress is borrowed and she has to pay for it now.


----------



## simona7

DC-Cutie said:


> who the hell did her makeup, Phaedra from Atlanta Housewives?



 Seriously! That eye shadow was too much!


----------



## JosiePotenza

I'm really liking Jennifer on AI
AND I totally forgot that she was spokesmodel for Loreal.
They just showed a new commercial with her and I was 
like,_ "Oh yeah...."._


----------



## Lola69

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

karo said:


> at the Weinstein Golden Globes Afterparty (January 16)




love her profile and her jawline...so pretty!!!


----------



## justkell

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed she has red paint blobs on the hem of her dress.  From her Loubies?




Ryan Seacrest said on the red carpet show on E! that the carpet was new and if anyone's dress gets stepped on, it'll get red all over it.


----------



## iluvmybags

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed she has red paint blobs on the hem of her dress.  From her Loubies?





Jahpson said:


> the carpet must be new....


I think Ryan Seacrest actually brought this up during the pre-show, that the red dye from the carpet rubs off on a lot of the dresses with trains.  I think he was interviewing Carrie Underwood who's dress had a fairly long train, and she kept grabbing it and pulling it up so that it wouldn't drag on the carpet behind her - he said something like "Yea, the carpet is brand spanking new and a lot of dresses are red by the end of the night"


----------



## iluvmybags

justkell said:


> Ryan Seacrest said on the red carpet show on E! that the carpet was new and if anyone's dress gets stepped on, it'll get red all over it.


 JINX!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Does anyone know who makes the top she was wearing at the end of AI tonight?  The beige one with short sleeves and a jeweled v neck. I'm dying to check it out!

TIA


----------



## karma29

These celebrities kill me advertising for hair products with their weave in.........


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'd like her new song if it wasn't for Pitbull. That dude irks the living sh*t out of me. He already ruined Usher's song, whyyy did he have to ruin JLo's too?!


----------



## simona7

I thought she looked good on Idol. Whatever small tweaks/Botox/fillers etc. she's done are just right. Subtle without looking freaky. She should share her dr.'s name with all the Real Housewives of BH & OC cause they need help.


----------



## prettyprincess

^ I dont think she had anything done at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^same


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she always look good


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karma29 said:


> These celebrities kill me advertising for hair products with their weave in.........


 

True what's the point if we can't see their real hair


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I too agree she should hang it up with the albums and focus on acting


----------



## simona7

There's been some talk about her face looking refreshed:

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/11/19/jennifer-lopez-plastic-surgery-botox-lip-injections/

Don't get me wrong... I think her face looks great.


----------



## edsbgrl

I find myself watching AI just to see what she's wearing.  I'm loving her jewelry.


----------



## beduina

I love J. Lo on American Idol, she seems to be doing a good job. I'm also watching Ao just to see what she wears. Love how her make up and outfits are always spot on (except when she wears a head scarf )


----------



## tweegy

I refuse to believe "Jenny from the Block, Don't hate the rocks she's got" has done work....I just do not believe it...


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> I refuse to believe "Jenny from the Block, Don't hate the rocks she's got" has done work....I just do not believe it...


 
Miss Lopez is a flawless rose!  Imperfection is a language that she is dyslexic towards. When one is as unflawed as this, when such beauty flows from her and fills whatever room she is in and the rooms adjacent to it, tell me..., what work could one possibly have done in order to improve? 

The answer is none.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

prettyprincess said:


> ^ I dont think she had anything done at all.


 agree with you


----------



## imgg

I don't think she's gone under the knife, but definitely feel she has had injections.  Injections are no big deal really, especially if used in moderation.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks beautiful on tonight's episode.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

badromance93 said:


> miss lopez is a flawless rose!  Imperfection is a language that she is dyslexic towards. When one is as unflawed as this, when such beauty flows from her and fills whatever room she is in and the rooms adjacent to it, tell me..., what work could one possibly have done in order to improve?
> 
> The answer is none.






lolololol


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> I refuse to believe "Jenny from the Block, Don't hate the rocks she's got" has done work....I just do not believe it...



I don't think _this_ Jenny had anything done, but the Original Jennifer Lopez did have a nose job fo sho. 

She's still the original _Big booty fab Bish_, though.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^ I saw a video a long time ago where she talks about her nose. She said when she was a teenager she was in a car accident and her nose got broken and never got it fixed and that now she is glad she didn't.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> I don't think she's gone under the knife, but definitely feel she has had injections. Injections are no big deal really, especially if used in moderation.


 


YSoLovely said:


> I don't think _this_ Jenny had anything done, but the Original Jennifer Lopez did have a nose job fo sho.
> 
> She's still the original _Big booty fab Bish_, though.


 

Umm, yeah she definitely had her nose done at a minimum. you can tell from her side by siede photos.


----------



## Ladybug09

These celebs trip me out in acting as if having a baby at 40+ is such an easy feat.


Of course, this conception if it occurs will be all natural also.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1351078/Jennifer-Lopez-trying-baby-number-.html



> There has been a pregnancy boom in Hollywood in recent months and Jennifer Lopez is eager to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> The American Idol judge has revealed that she is eager to to add to her brood.
> 
> And it's not just because she wants her two-year-old twins, Max and Emme to have a little brother or sister.
> 
> The 41-year-old singer has admitted that she thinks that having children has made her marriage to husband Marc Anthony stronger.
> 
> While all couples have their rocky moments, Jennifer says that in her case having the  twins has been the glue that has helped stick her six years with Marc together.
> 
> She says that the couple are currently in the process of trying to conceive - and having a ball doing so.
> 
> 'Baby number three would be a blessing,' she told US magazine InTouch Weekly .
> 
> 'We're having fun trying!'
> Jennifer explained that by having time off to raise her twins helped add spice to her union to Marc, because they went 'though a second honeymoon phase.'
> But like any mother, Jennifer also admits that raising a family can be difficult and nerve-racking at the best of times.
> More...Jennifer Lopez breaks down in tears on American Idol over single mother's emotional performance
> Is this the Mexican orphanage where Jennifer Aniston is planning to adopt a child?
> Meet Mackenzie Foy... Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart's baby (in Twilight, that is)
> 
> 'My kids make Marc and I stronger than we have ever been,' she said.
> 'But there have been tough times where I did not know what the end looked like.'
> In the interview, Jennifer continued to reiterate that her reasons for conceiving, came down to marriage survival.
> Doting mother: Jennifer is seen here with her two-year-old twins Max and Emme in a recent Gucci campaign
> 'Having kids made us both see that there's a bigger picture,' she said.
> 'Yes, we still fight - but at the end of the day we know we have these amazing children that need us.
> 'So we promised not to go to bed angry.'
> The emotional mother-of-two was last week brought to tears whilst judging American Idol as she listened to a heart-rending performance by a single mother.
> The judge couldn't contain her emotions as 23-year-old Paris Tassin performed a rendition of Carrie Underwoods Temporary Home.
> Medical assistant Paris, from New Orleans, became pregnant at 18 with her daughter Keira, who suffers from hearing loss.
> 'She's the best thing that's ever happened to me in my life, and I'm singing this for her,' Paris said.
> Teary: The emotional mother-of-two was recently brought to tears whilst judging American Idol as she listened to a heart-rending performance by a single mother
> Afterwards, a choked Lopez told her: 'When you sang, I felt it. I really felt it. It brought tears to my eyes.'
> On last night's American Idol, contestant Chris Medina introduced his brain damaged fiancée to the judges.
> The 26-year-old barista performed an emotional rendition of The Script's Breakeven for his wife-to-be Juliana, who was at death's door following a car crash in 2009.
> Emotional: Chris Medina brought his brain damaged fiancée Juliana into the audition room to meet the judges in last night's episode of American Idol
> 
> Clearly moved by his story and performance, the judges asked the coffee shop worker to bring in wheelchair-bound Juliana so they could meet her.
> As they shook her hand, judge Steven Tyler told her the reason Chirs's performance was so impressive was because he sang it to her. 'It's why he's so good,' he told her.
> The judges then send Medina through to Hollywood week, where he is likely to go on to do well in the contest.
> Kicking off last night's show was 16-year-old Scott McCreery from Garner, North Carolina, who impressed Jennifer with his incredibly deep voice.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lopez-trying-baby-number-.html#ixzz1CLmsNGox


----------



## MillerRocks

A lil off topic from current posts please excuse me but uh, does anyone know the color formula or shade that Jennifer uses to dye her hair that gorgeous color? I've done a google search but I don't think I found anything reliable.


----------



## BadRomance93

BadRomance93 said:


> Please excuse her beauty, but I am currently gorging my ears on the aural bounty that is "Louboutins" by Miss Jennifer Lopez.


 
TRAGEDY! I can't find it on iTunes to purchase it.  Why must the things, so exquisite, be just out of my grasp?


ETA: I really hope that she doesn't scrap this latest album.

"Louboutins" and "Run The World" are AWESOME, and when I saw the track listing I nearly died laughing! Songs like "What Is Love?" "Is This Love?" "This Cannot Be Love!" and "Is This Love? Part 2". I mean... :greengrin: Then there's the title:

_Love?_


That s*** is far more entertaining than any of her movies could ever be.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOLOLOL you know it!


----------



## Compass Rose

Didn't anyone ever see her in the movie, "Selena"?  Nose job for sure!  You'd never recognize her.


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, yeah she definitely had her nose done at a minimum. you can tell from her side by siede photos.



oh yeah, I totally agree.  I just forgot about that bc she did that eons ago, along with major lipo to that booty of hers.  I was thinking more recently.  She doesn't appear to me like she's had anything too major on her face- lifts etc.  She's actually lucky she has a full face, because it tends to age so much better than smaller faces.


----------



## simona7

MillerRocks said:


> A lil off topic from current posts please excuse me but uh, does anyone know the color formula or shade that Jennifer uses to dye her hair that gorgeous color? I've done a google search but I don't think I found anything reliable.



I don't think she does just one color formula. She does a base and then highlights and a toner to get the look she has right now.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony out in Brentwood (January 28).

credit: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great.


----------



## candypants1100

she always looks so vibrant- her skin is flawless!


----------



## faidey

i just watched something about her n her life story today on tv (as bennifer, getting together w/ marc, being a mom) she really impressed me. Ive always liked her but I like her so much more after this documentary.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's been looking really great on AI.


----------



## MillerRocks

simona7 said:


> I don't think she does just one color formula. She does a base and then highlights and a toner to get the look she has right now.


 
Thanks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving a Party in Brentwood Jan 29th 2011*

I like this look.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nice shoes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is flawless.


----------



## simona7

I love those shoes so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is that Carol Brady? she looks possessed.


----------



## faidey

flsurfergirl3 said:


> is that Carol Brady? she looks possessed.


LMAO. that was funny.


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> is that Carol Brady? she looks possessed.




*death*

that sure does look like her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*XM Radio Feb 1st 2011
*
She looks so fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Que Sir Mix alot Baby got back! lol


----------



## PrincessMe

wow she looks so pretty! what i never expected was on AI, she seems to have the biggest heart, i was not expecting that


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she always looks so goood


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LOVE her hair and rings.


----------



## candypants1100

love her hair in the latest pics!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Regis and Kelly Feb 2nd 2011*


----------



## Jahpson

can't stand leather outfits, but she looks great,

her makeup has been a win in both pics


----------



## chantal1922

I also don't like the leather dress but she looks good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she had me..... until the gloves!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez promoting Gilette Venus in NYC 2/2


----------



## simona7

Wow! She looks amazing!


----------



## shaurin

I wonder what she uses on her legs to make them shimmer like that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her legs. Wowza.

 She will never retire the open mouth porn face pose.


----------



## purseladyabc

I love her nail polish and ring from tonights episode.  Do any of you know what brand the ring is?


----------



## BadRomance93

"Put your best Venus leg forward!"


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those shoes are delicious.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

purseladyabc said:


> I love her nail polish and ring from tonights episode.  Do any of you know what brand the ring is?



http://melodysblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh,she's so fab it's ridiculous.


----------



## arnott

shaurin said:


> I wonder what she uses on her legs to make them shimmer like that.



I was also wondering what she put on her legs!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Lopez attends the launch of the Venus Goddess Fund for Education at Radio City Music Hall on Wednesday (February 2) in New York.
> 
> The 41-year-old entertainer was just named the global brand ambassador for Venus razors!
> 
> At the event, Jennifer talked to Extra about being invited to watch the Super Bowl with President *****!
> 
> I cant believe it! Jennifer said. I dont know, maybe thats why I dont want to talk about it. I dont even feel like its real!
























Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love when she wears sparkly stuff. Kinda reminds me of the "If You Had My Love" video


----------



## platinum_girly

^I know, she looks gorgeous, i love that skirt, so sad it is sold out in my size


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is such a beautiful woman.


----------



## terebina786

I LOVE her hair... she's my hair idol!


----------



## chantal1922

That skirt is tdf!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I love her look in the above photos. She looks gorgeous and so do her gams!  Jennifer looks really good in short skirts and high heels because they elongate her legs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About Feb 2nd 2011*











*Out and About Feb 3rd 2011*

She looks sooo fab!


----------



## platinum_girly

Like everything but the fur...


----------



## imgg

she just looooooves being a celebrity.


----------



## purseladyabc

Thanks for the link!  The rings are actually affordable as well   Yipee!




californiaCRUSH said:


> http://melodysblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## simona7

^^ Those rings are affordable! I think I need one!


----------



## simona7

arnott said:


> I was also wondering what she put on her legs!



In the past, she had mentioned she uses Scott Barnes Body Bling lotion:

http://scottbarnes.com/

He used to be her makeup artist not sure if he still is.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her shoe game is always on point! she looks good in the sparkly skirt


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's a bad bish!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, she is. Few chicks hold a candle to JLo in the fierce/fly category.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous on every single pic! Fabulous!


----------



## KristyDarling

This woman does not age!!! No fair!


----------



## faith24

arnott said:


> I was also wondering what she put on her legs!



She looks great and i think i found the answer to your question- Prrty Peaushun. http://prttypeaushun.blogspot.com/2010/12/jennifer-lopezs-shiny-legs-its.html


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> she's a bad bish!


this!


----------



## legaldiva

Can someone ID the silver sparkle skirt?


----------



## legaldiva

^ Nevermind.  Haute Hippie.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Yesss j.lo show the young girls how to dress and still be fab. She's definitly inspiring me to up my Louboutin collection


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> ^ Nevermind.  Haute Hippie.



I had to grab me one...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gorgeous!!!! love her on American Idol too!!


----------



## shaurin

faith24 said:


> She looks great and i think i found the answer to your question- Prrty Peaushun. http://prttypeaushun.blogspot.com/2010/12/jennifer-lopezs-shiny-legs-its.html


 
^ Thanks!  I think I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## rockbook2000

Jlo looks gorgeous in all these late photos! I honestly don't see how anyone could not find her beautiful.


----------



## BadRomance93

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Feb 2nd 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Out and About Feb 3rd 2011*
> 
> She looks sooo fab!


 
I can't! I ... I am _overcome with an overdose of _*BEAUTY*. The only remedy is *GLAMOUR*, but wait! She's provided that AS WELL!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Whoever is buying the prtty peaushun, let us know how it works please.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Agree she looks great on American idol


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

faith24 said:


> She looks great and i think i found the answer to your question- Prrty Peaushun. http://prttypeaushun.blogspot.com/2010/12/jennifer-lopezs-shiny-legs-its.html


 

can't you get the same look with baby oil?


----------



## faith24

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> can't you get the same look with baby oil?



Quite possibly. But that is the product that J Lo used on her legs recently, as per that link.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez promoting Gilette Venus in NYC 2/2


Who makes this top? I would kill for every last one of her outfits!


----------



## eggpudding

DC-Cutie said:


> she's a bad bish!



Couldn't agree more! LOVE everything she's been wearing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Is that pronounced 'pretty potion'? Or what? My French is bad....


----------



## DC-Cutie

faith24 said:


> Quite possibly. But that is the product that J Lo used on her legs recently, as per that link.


 
the link doesn't specify, it mentions Body Bling as well.

You can get the same look with a light oil mixed with a bronzer (I use Laura Mercier Stardust)


----------



## Compass Rose

I just didn't like that rag on her head.  Don't know what the purpose of that was.  I thought it made her face look fat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*FAO Schwarz Outing Feb 4th 2011
*


----------



## chantal1922

I love her hat


----------



## platinum_girly

Her cardi looks so comfy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Those earrings!


----------



## karo

Love her outfit, her hair, and her earrings!


----------



## simona7

prettyprincess said:


> Who makes this top? I would kill for every last one of her outfits!



Shirt: Leifsdottir Embroidered Chiffon Blouse
Skirt: Haute Hippie Mini Sequin Wrap Skirt
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Boulima d-Orsay Sandals


----------



## BadRomance93

From the Nicki Minaj thread:

*Jennifer Lopez Says Lil Wayne Might Be The Best Rapper*

http://www.rap-up.com/2011/02/03/jennifer-lopez-says-lil-wayne-might-be-the-best-rapper/



> Her love for Young Money doesnt end there. J.Lo also has a soft spot for Nicki Minaj, and while she hasnt heard Pink Friday in its entirety, shes still a fan. I love her. I havent heard the whole album, but Ive heard her stuff thats been on the radio and stuff like that. I really enjoy it, she revealed.



Do it, J.Lo, do it! _Offer the feature..._


----------



## tweegy

I love the outfit....I wanna like the hat...I really do..but she reminds me of chess pawns....





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *FAO Schwarz Outing Feb 4th 2011
> *


----------



## prettyprincess

simona7 said:


> Shirt: Leifsdottir Embroidered Chiffon Blouse
> Skirt: Haute Hippie Mini Sequin Wrap Skirt
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Boulima d-Orsay Sandals



Thank you! Do you happen to know where I can purchase the blouse?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The hat is socute.


----------



## karma29

Aww Jenny Lo looks nice!


----------



## karma29

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Feb 2nd 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Out and About Feb 3rd 2011*
> 
> She looks sooo fab!


 
I really want these freaking shoes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder what she's wearing to watch the Superbowl with the Obamas...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me too. I bet she looks fab.

I still don't love the fact that she's on Idol but I do love the renewed interest in JLo....we're seeing her a lot more these days.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Captures Episode 1-2*














*AI Captures Episode 3-4*














Source- lovelylopez


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Captures Episode 5-6*


















Source- Lovelylopez


----------



## prettyprincess

Can someone PLEASE ID the blouse she is wearing in the 5th picture, the one where she is holding the car door (wearing a black headband)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Some nice things! And some not so nice lol...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need that printed skirt (3rd pic) in my wardrobe!!!  I just love the print..


----------



## Swanky

She looks SO pretty on Rachel Ray right now!!! A buttload of jewelry, but looks so pretty - hair and make up 

Please post ID questions in our "Can You I.D.?" Forum por favor


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She needs to stop being so fabulous.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

She alway so fab


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she's the new Liz Taylor with all that jewelry...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Regis and Kelly Feb 2nd 2011*


 

She is KILLING it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

DC-Cutie said:


> she's a bad bish!


 

Ditto


----------



## simona7

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think she's the new Liz Taylor with all that jewelry...



And don't forget all the husbands too!


----------



## chantal1922

Jen and Marc's California home. 





















http://thestir.cafemom.com/home_garden/115901/home_of_jennifer_lopez_where


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hmm. Nice home. I bet the kiddos first words were "yes mommy dearest".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL. 

They have a gorgeous home.


----------



## simona7

Beautiful home especially that kitchen!


----------



## karo

Gorgeous home!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The home is beautiful! But I'd be scared to live somewhere that's so light haha.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ me too lol


----------



## Sassys

LOVE the Kitchen and the colors in the rest of the house.  I also like it when toys are not all over the house.  IMO, kid's stuff should not take over the house.


----------



## BadRomance93

Why am I not surprised at the colour scheme?

_We are not worthy!_


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and Family out @ FAO Schwarz


----------



## Sassys

more


----------



## Jahpson

their home screams the 1950s.

love that cardigan she is wearing. I have been hunting down that thing for many years..lol


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Sassys said:


> more


 

Did anyone ID that hat she is wearing?


----------



## purplepinky

I'm gonna need to know who makes the grey sweater with pearls on the shoulders that she wore tonight on AI. TO DIE FOR.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> LOVE the Kitchen and the colors in the rest of the house.  I also like it when toys are not all over the house.  IMO, kid's stuff should not take over the house.



I agree. Give the kids a playroom or at least have a storage space for toys to be put away.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

beautiful decor!


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> I agree. Give the kids a playroom or at least have a storage space for toys to be put away.


 

My best friends daughter's toys are *everywhere*.  It drives me crazy to go to their house.


----------



## lm040523

love her!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

chantal1922 said:


> Jen and Marc's California home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thestir.cafemom.com/home_garden/115901/home_of_jennifer_lopez_where




Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much white for my taste, but otherwise, nice.


----------



## tweegy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Hmm. Nice home. I bet the kiddos first words were "yes mommy dearest".


LOL! No joke! Her kids must play in pods..


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez Covers *Glamour Russia* -February 2011


----------



## BagsRmyLife

She's so hot it's sickens me....I wish I look like her at her age....sh*t I wish I look like her now


----------



## savvy23

californiaCRUSH said:


> I agree. Give the kids a playroom or at least have a storage space for toys to be put away.


My kids have a playroom and a toyroom---Trust me not matter how you try and contain the toys--they end up EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Lola69

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Feb 2nd 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Out and About Feb 3rd 2011*
> 
> She looks sooo fab!



so classy this last pic, with the gloves and shoes


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BagsRmyLife said:


> She's so hot it's sickens me....I wish I look like her at her age....sh*t I wish I look like her now



RIGHT? Ugh.


----------



## missgiannina

BagsRmyLife said:


> She's so hot it's sickens me....I wish I look like her at her age....sh*t I wish I look like her now


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*UNICEF Luncheon Feb 11th 2011*

Love her Gucci dress.


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the dress, but she looks amazing! Love her hair and makeup.


----------



## tweegy

Same here...The dress is not my taste, but she rocks it well!! She looks Gorg!


----------



## chantal1922

The dress isn't my style but I love it on her!


----------



## chay

I guess Jen still has her glam squad


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is WORKING that dress. Oh my god.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow! She can wear that dress and rock it!


----------



## prettyprincess

I knew she would get that dress!! I saw it on Gucci and thought Jlo would kill that.


----------



## tweegy

I'm Sorry....She looks GORG tonight!!


----------



## missgiannina

omg she looked super gorgeous on the red carpet like she wasnt even trying!


----------



## tweegy

She reminded me of Tina Turner for some reason.....


----------



## chantal1922

No pics? I wanna see!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I love the whole look... work it!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Found a pic. I don't like her hair but she is rocking that dress! Marc looks hungry.


----------



## tweegy

She looks frickin GORG!!!! Head to toe Gorg!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That outfit reminds me of Kim's birthday outfit.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

californiaCRUSH said:


> That outfit reminds me of Kim's birthday outfit.



exactly. they both ripped off each other's looks tonight. i posted pics in the KK thread but those boshes can't seem to read and/or post anything besides drinks, shots, and inside jokes lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

flsurfergirl3 said:


> exactly. they both ripped off each other's looks tonight. i posted pics in the KK thread but those boshes can't seem to read and/or post anything besides drinks, shots, and inside jokes lol



Haha they're too sloshes in that thread. I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## tweegy

I agreed.....


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tweegy said:


> I agreed.....



LOL i knew that was koming


----------



## tweegy

You guys are just being rude.......


----------



## BadRomance93

californiaCRUSH said:


> Like, literally?


 
LOL @ "KeepItTrill.com"

Miss Lopez looking absolutely enchanting this splenGAGAdid evening.


----------



## too_cute

chantal1922 said:


> Found a pic. I don't like her hair but she is rocking that dress! Marc looks hungry.


the legs... wow.


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> LOL @ "KeepItTrill.com"
> 
> Miss Lopez looking absolutely enchanting this splenGAGAdid evening.


For Some reason that post just made me feel happy I was born this way....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She brought her A style game tonight for sure.


----------



## BadRomance93

Nicki with J.LO, Benny Medina and Kim K


----------



## iluvmybags

Presenting Record of the Year at the Grammys tonight


----------



## iluvmybags

they look mad!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## BadRomance93

_I like big butts and I can not lie... U otha brothas can't deny...wen a girl walks in w/a itty bitty... 
27 seconds ago via UberTwitter_

-@NickiMinaj






*L-R:* Jennifer Lopez, Nicki Minaj, no name given.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

BadRomance93 said:


> _I like big butts and I can not lie... U otha brothas can't deny...wen a girl walks in w/a itty bitty...
> 27 seconds ago via UberTwitter_
> 
> -@NickiMinaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L-R:* Jennifer Lopez, Nicki Minaj, no name given.



that's Kim Kardashian on the far right


----------



## californiaCRUSH

iluvmybags said:


> that's Kim Kardashian on the far right



Lmao.


----------



## tweegy

^^ lol!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I feel like we've seen that look on JLo before...but she still looked good.


----------



## queennadine

I have to say that she looked amazing! She's in awesome shape!


----------



## tweegy

queennadine said:


> I have to say that she looked amazing! She's in awesome shape!


Agreed!! she is what late 30s??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope, she'll be 42 this year


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Nope, she'll be 42 this year


 Good Grief!


----------



## missgiannina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Nope, she'll be *42* this year


----------



## Nikk

she is still young, I will wait until she is like 48 to see if she still looks the same


----------



## tweegy

I think so....she looks pretty much the same as she did 10years ago...


----------



## Jahpson

BadRomance93 said:


> _I like big butts and I can not lie... U otha brothas can't deny...wen a girl walks in w/a itty bitty...
> 27 seconds ago via UberTwitter_
> 
> -@NickiMinaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L-R:* Jennifer Lopez, Nicki Minaj, no name given.




3 beauties and only 1 who was born with the azz they have now..I'm just saying

hint: she has an e in her last name...


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> 3 beauties and only 1 who was born with the azz they have now..I'm just saying
> 
> hint: she has an e in her last name...


Is it _No Name Giv*e*n_????


----------



## purseladyabc

Sassys said:


> LOVE the Kitchen and the colors in the rest of the house. I also like it when toys are not all over the house. IMO, kid's stuff should not take over the house.


 
I have a 6500 square foot house wth a very large playroom, and there are still toys all over the house. The kids like to play in the areas of the house where my husband and I are (the kitchen and living room).  They are only young once, so I cut them slack.  I have the rest of my life to have a spotless home.  
On another note, I bought the ring JLo was wearing on Idol by Melody Ehsani.  I have received compliments everytime I wear it


----------



## tsubi

FullyLoaded said:


> Whoever is buying the prtty peaushun, let us know how it works please.


 
Are there any updates on prtty peaushun?


----------



## purseladyabc

tsubi said:


> Are there any updates on prtty peaushun?


 

I could not find many reviews on prtty peaushun online.  I bought some from soap.com, which will be delivered on Friday.  I will let you know how it works.


----------



## MissyBaby

I'm not crazy about how her hair extensions look these days. Used to be her hair was AMAZING and now it looks....idk like its too thick around the bottom layers or something. When she wears it like half up half down it's fine, but down the way it was at the Grammy's, it looks really really weird.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Remember this song? The remix makes it 1000000000x better


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like the song but she's so fierce.


----------



## missgiannina

MichelleAntonia said:


> Remember this song? The remix makes it 1000000000x better




its a little bit better but i dont like


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> Remember this song? The remix makes it 1000000000x better





It sounds tolerable...


----------



## BadRomance93

Y'all are some crazy haters up in here, because _Louboutins_ is a brilliant point of light reflected off of the diamond that is Miss Lopez.


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> Y'all are some crazy haters up in here, because _Louboutins_ is a brilliant point of light reflected off of the diamond that is Miss Lopez.



 *Z snap* that is Mrs Lopez to you dont hate her for the rockz she's got!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Captures Episode 9-10 *


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I was not prepared for her face in the first picture.

I like the second look.


----------



## BadRomance93

californiacrush said:


> *i was not prepared for her face in the first picture.*
> 
> i like the second look.


 
lol!


----------



## chantal1922

> Things seem to be turning around for Jennifer Lopez. Her brand new single, On The Floor, is currently at #2 on the US iTunes chart after being released yesterday. Not only that, the single has shot to number one in eight countries  including France, Spain, Australia, Sweden and Belgium. As of right now, the song is slated to enter the Billboard Pop Songs chart next at #40 and has already picked up on radio hitting number 37 on the Mediabase Top 40 Airplay Chart.
> 
> The highly anticipated video for On The Floor is set to debut March 3rd on Vevo. I cant wait. Looks like people still have love for Love? after all.


http://www.lovebscott.com/2011/02/23/jennifer-lopezs-on-the-floor-hits-1-in-eight-countries/
I didn't know she had a new song out.


----------



## b00mbaka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *AI Captures Episode 9-10 *


 
Does anyone know what shoes she wore with the yellow top & sequin shorts?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Louboutin 'Very mix' in gold. Same ones she wore in this pic


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Lunch in NYC Feb 23rd 2011*

She looks cute.


----------



## BadRomance93

My prayers go out to those of you in Los Angeles, because a flood of glamorous glittering diamond tears has washed away your fair city tonight...


----------



## Nikk

Jlo love her jewels


----------



## purplepinky

^ I was just gonna say the same thing! The woman couldn't possibly wear more rings at one time haha. Love her though.


----------



## scarlet555

This is hilarious!  



BadRomance93 said:


> My prayers go out to those of you in Los Angeles, because a flood of glamorous glittering diamond tears has washed away your fair city tonight...


----------



## Jahpson

This woman is the epitome of glamour.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BadRomance93 said:


> My prayers go out to those of you in Los Angeles, because a flood of glamorous glittering diamond tears has washed away your fair city tonight...




Thanks for the laughs.

She is such a phony. I guess she can't get auditions any more.


----------



## missgiannina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Lunch in NYC Feb 23rd 2011*
> 
> She looks cute.



i seriously love everything she wears!


----------



## dachsiemama

What is that purse she carried in the Backup Plan???? I *love* it!


----------



## candypants1100

she is looking SO good!


----------



## too_cute

Jahpson said:


> This woman is the epitome of glamour.


i agree, from head to toe. she has amazing taste.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ yes she and her Stylist have amazing taste.
But along with that I like how classy she carry herself and I think that adds to it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I believed she was truly upset. Idk, call me naive I guess.


----------



## BadRomance93

californiaCRUSH said:


> I believed she was truly upset. Idk, call me naive I guess.


 
I don't think she's that caculating or malicious to cry just to be a ham, but it's funnier to think that she did anyway. 

It was all in the editing.

"Will J. Lo make it through the rest of the eliminations? Find out next week!"


----------



## ilovefashion87

DVF stephanie


dachsiemama said:


> What is that purse she carried in the Backup Plan???? I *love* it!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I thought she was sincere with her tears.   She looks fabulous in Navy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Montblanc Pre Oscar Party Feb 27th 2011*

This woman is just perfection.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Ahhh too much. Too much hair, too many ruffles. I'm not a fan


----------



## Nikk

^Me either and no bueno to her face in the second pic


----------



## purplepinky

Ya, ick. WAY too many ruffles.


----------



## Swanky

Still not loving her Friedo Pinto-esque eyebrows and I agree, don't dig that dress


----------



## tsubi

purseladyabc said:


> I could not find many reviews on prtty peaushun online. I bought some from soap.com, which will be delivered on Friday. I will let you know how it works.


 
Thanks purseladyabc!


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't like the outfit, but I love her make-up, eyebrows and..well... even the hair, because I like the length of her extentions!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

It's not her best but she still looks great.


----------



## BadRomance93

I can't stop listening to the remixes of "Love Don't Cost A Thing" and "I'm Real"!

I'm also watching _El Cantante_. I'm immersed in Lopez right now!


----------



## cindy05

Ita. Not liking her bushy brows.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Still not loving her Friedo Pinto-esque eyebrows and I agree, don't dig that dress


----------



## beduina

Looking lovely in the first pic, her hair style is beautiful. Im also not keen on the very thick eyebrows, why J.lo? why?


----------



## Charlie

Yup, those ugly eyebrows need to go. She looks great otherwise... she is like 90% perfect


----------



## Swanky

I just want to say, I actually like thick brows, her's just . . . . not.


----------



## Jahpson

i definitely agree that the caterpillar eyebrows have to go.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh...someone needs to hold her down with a pair of tweezers...those things are getting outta hand....


.....Other than that you look Fab Jlo!!! *Kisses*


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the premiere of Jennifer Lopezs video for On The Floor!
> 
> The video was directed by TAJ Stansberry, styled by super stylist duo Rob Zangardi and Mariel Haen and features choreography by Frank Gatson.
> 
> This is the first single off her Jennifers new album, Love?, due out April 19th!
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Jennifer Lopezs On The Floor video?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like the song, but the video, meh. She's had better. And there's so much product placement omg lol. 

Also, Pitbull can gtfo. He's so unnecessary on every song he's ever done


----------



## BadRomance93

I get that it's the signature Lopez ~whisper singing, and I love that aspect, but this song... 

It's definitely digestible, and I respect that, but in a perfect world, it would be a filler track.



MichelleAntonia said:


> I like the song, but the video, meh. She's had better. And there's so much product placement omg lol.
> 
> *Also, Pitbull can gtfo. He's so unnecessary on every song he's ever done*


 
AMEN.


----------



## Jahpson

BadRomance93 said:


> I can't stop listening to the remixes of "Love Don't Cost A Thing" and "I'm Real"!
> 
> *I'm also watching El Cantante.* I'm immersed in Lopez right now!



how is that movie?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

El Cantante was a pretty decent movie, I thought they both did nice jobs with it. 

Congrats to JLo on getting her 1st Billboard top 10 hit in 8 yrs! 

I like the song (minus Pitbull) but the video is blah.


----------



## Contessa

MichelleAntonia said:


> I like the song, but the video, meh. She's had better. And there's so much product placement omg lol.
> 
> Also, Pitbull can gtfo. He's so unnecessary on every song he's ever done


 

You know.....I like J Lo, she's pretty etc.....but that Video last night on AI was just silly. 

The poses and silly, doe-eyed stares into the camera.....please. That's not even 80's inspired, it's embarrassing and while it's all about her, it's a little much watching her look into the camera doing NOTHING. 

A very narcissistic, SILLY video without a point.


----------



## BadRomance93

Jahpson said:


> how is that movie?


 
I really dug it! A million times better than _The Wedding Planner_!


----------



## platinum_girly

American Idol Finalist Party March 3, 2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## Phédre

^ It's the first time I'm saying this, but she looks horrible ...


----------



## Jahpson

I like her ankle bracelet...


----------



## BadRomance93

Brian Atwood tweeted that pic because she's wearing Maniacs.

Shoes = Good

The outfit is a rare miss, and it's a far one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trademark porn face.

Congrats to her, her song is #1 on itunes. After releasing/leaking 879856415641 versions of different songs in the past few years, looks like she has herself a hit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It also debuted at #9 on the Billboard Hot 100, making it her first top 10 hit in 8 yrs. Congrats to her. 


She looks a mess at the Idol party. The makeup looks nice but she's trying way too hard.


----------



## Nikk

People are saying that marc is whipping her azz. Do you think that is true?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I have a hard time envisioning JLo standing for that type of BS  I also can't imagine Marc's skeletal behind laying a hand on her but you never know.


----------



## Nikk

Look at the pics of them together, they always look so tense


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I have a hard time envisioning JLo standing for that type of BS  I also can't imagine Marc's skeletal behind laying a hand on her but you never know.




Yeah I'm having a hard time seeing this too....This is _"Jenny from the Block_"...the girl has self defense moves from "Enough" she can more than Body Slam Skeletor to the wall..


----------



## Charlie

Why ya'll hating on my boy pitbull???!! LOL. 

Lambada beat + pitbull = Win. JLO is a HUGE plus! She looks great!


----------



## arnott

tweegy said:


> Yeah I'm having a hard time seeing this too....This is _"Jenny from the Block_"...the girl has self defense moves from "Enough" *she can more than Body Slam Skeletor to the wall.*.



:lolots:


----------



## BadRomance93

Spoiler



Jennifer Lopez is fabulous.


----------



## Swanky

I could see her being emotionally abused TBH . . .  not physically by someone the size of her leg though.
If P Diddy heard he'd have Marc beheaded.  I think she's the one he thinks he shouldn't have let get away.


----------



## BadRomance93

So you guys are saying that El Cantante was a documentary?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I have a hard time envisioning JLo standing for that type of BS  I also can't imagine Marc's skeletal behind laying a hand on her but you never know.



this is a woman that stood around for a long while with Diddy and his BS, so I can see her staying around.

There were rumors that Marc also hit Dayanara Torres (his ex-wife and former friend of J. Lo)....


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> this is a woman that stood around for a long while with Diddy and his BS, so I can see her staying around.
> *
> There were rumors that Marc also hit Dayanara Torres (his ex-wife and former friend of J. Lo)*....



 I didnt know this.....dayum...


----------



## BadRomance93

Where have all the good men gone? It's a Sheenpidemic!


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> Where have all the good men gone? It's a *Sheenpidemic*!




Winning!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Phédre;18236843 said:
			
		

> ^ It's the first time I'm saying this, but she looks horrible ...



Same.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Puerto Rico Film Corporation Event March 4th 2011*

Love those Atwood shoes, she looks fab.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving in Puerto Rico March 4th 2011*

That Gucci dress would look better if it were strapless.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not loving this look.

Marc looks so tiny.


----------



## simona7

I'm sorry but he is so gross!


----------



## calicaliente

I bet his waist is smaller than hers! Soooo wrong!


----------



## Swanky

He's gross.  Are those cigarettes he's carrying?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i've never been one for floppy hats.


----------



## chantal1922

Every time I see Marc I want to feed him.


----------



## simona7

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's gross.  Are those cigarettes he's carrying?



Yes, cigarettes. Double gross!


----------



## too_cute

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arriving in Puerto Rico March 4th 2011*
> 
> That Gucci dress would look better if it were strapless.


good Lord, the dress has gucci written on it. wow.


----------



## PrincessGina

that looks like the dress from the Gucci Flora advert.


----------



## Compass Rose

Not a big fan of her new video at all.  There's nothing new there.  Yeah...she can dance, flash her eyes, whip her hair and move her butt.  That's about it.  I really expected something a bit more classy from her at her age and from how long she's been in the business.


----------



## chay

but that type of video is the only thing that works for her. and it is working - charting well in both ITunes chart and Billboard


----------



## Compass Rose

chay said:


> but that type of video is the only thing that works for her. and it is working - charting well in both ITunes chart and Billboard


Yes, you are so right.  It's not about how much she has matured, but it's how much money can be made by appealing to a certain age group.  I still like her, though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I wasn't a fan of the video but she looked gorgeous.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's gross.  Are those cigarettes he's carrying?



Sure is but they both smoke.  You can find pics of Jen with a lit cig in her hand.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Puerto Rico March 6th 2011*

I really like this look.


----------



## chantal1922

I like this look too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sure is but they both smoke. You can find pics of Jen with a lit cig in her hand.


 

really? I woulda never thought this. Her skin is so nice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> really? I woulda never thought this. Her skin is so nice.


 
Kinda like Jennifer Aniston... But that's what happens when you have the best money can buy for skincare - your skin can look flawless..


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i think they both lucked out in the good skin genetics department too.


----------



## Jahpson

Marc is so tiny

I don't know how Jlo does it. I can't be with a man with a smaller waistline then me....


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sure is but they both smoke. You can find pics of Jen with a lit cig in her hand.


 

Wait WHAT!!  Jen does not smoke and she says she does not drink.  She even made comments about Ben's smoking.


----------



## Sassys

*Jennifer Lopez Was Smoking Phony Cigarette, Says Rep*



Jennifer Lopezs rep spoke with Us Weekly about a recent photo which showed the singer smoking a cigarette on the set of her new film El Cantanate in New York City. That was a prop cigarette, the rep said. Jennifer does not smoke.

popdirt.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm confused. The pics I found of her smoking were on set of El Cantante. She smoked in that movie but I haven't found any true candids of her smoking.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm confused. The pics I found of her smoking were on set of El Cantante. She smoked in that movie but I haven't found any true candids of her smoking.


 

Me too.  I also found this http://www.popularsmokers.com/jennifer-lopez/


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Puerto Rico March 6th 2011*
> 
> I really like this look.



Marc always looks so angry!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks fab!!*~*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her shoes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Marc is so tiny
> 
> I don't know how Jlo does it. I can't be with a man with a smaller waistline then me....


 

same here


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm confused. The pics I found of her smoking were on set of El Cantante. She smoked in that movie but I haven't found any true candids of her smoking.




I agree, I dont think I've ever seen her smoke.... I dont think she is a smoker...


----------



## BadRomance93

She needs redder lip colour tonight.


----------



## Compass Rose

BadRomance93 said:


> She needs redder lip colour tonight.


Looks like you got your wish!!!!!


----------



## beduina

I agree with some of the girl;s comments about Marc, she can do way better... i loved Bennifer at the time


----------



## Sassys

beduina said:


> I agree with some of the girl;s comments about Marc, she can do way better... i loved Bennifer at the time


 

Ben was not being himself when he was with her.  She tried to make him into what she wanted and it was clear he was not happy with it and only did it to please her. He is a laid back jeans and sneakers kind of guy.  Jen was not having that.

Jen G is a much better fit IMO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I liked Bennifer but I don't think they stood a chance.....the public was heavily involved with their relationship and that's never a good thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I liked looking at the Bennifer tranformation...  he went from scruffy kid to a well tanned, suited up, pefectly coifed J. Lo arm piece....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Dinner March 10th 2011*

Something about this outfit is a little off.....I'm thinking it's the shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

the friend walking next to her is probably saying "Don't show my face, because I didn't co-sign on her outfit".


----------



## pinklipgloss33

arnott said:


> Marc always looks so angry!


I know he does!  You know he may look like skeletor but I will tell you, I went to this dinner that Marc Anthony attended (we have a mutual friend) and I had an opportunity to meet him and talk with him for awhile and I will say he is the nicest, most genuine celebrity I have ever met.  He was just a pleasant person.  

I also attended his concert in Venezuela and it was absolutely amazing.  His Spanish music is beyond romantic.  He is SO popular overseas in Spanish countries.  Love Marc!


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> the friend walking next to her is probably saying "Don't show my face, because I didn't co-sign on her outfit".


LOL!! True!



pinklipgloss33 said:


> I know he does!  You know he may look like skeletor but I will tell you, I went to this dinner that Marc Anthony attended (we have a mutual friend) and I had an opportunity to meet him and talk with him for awhile and I will say he is the nicest, most genuine celebrity I have ever met.  He was just a pleasant person.
> 
> I also attended his concert in Venezuela and it was absolutely amazing.  His Spanish music is beyond romantic.  He is SO popular overseas in Spanish countries.  Love Marc!



 so....he didnt try to steal your essence?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> I liked looking at the Bennifer tranformation...  he went from scruffy kid to a well tanned, suited up, pefectly coifed J. Lo arm piece....




He definitely did. But I think that was the problem... it wasn't him. He probably felt the need to change in order to be with her. And that's a killer in any relationship.


----------



## Phédre

She looks great!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like those shorts.


----------



## eggpudding

The Chloe shorts are amazing. Don't like the leopard pumps.


----------



## candypants1100

ya i think if the shorts weren't so HIGH on her stomach and she had diff shoes this might be a good outfit


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alwasy hot


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez brings her kids Max and Emme to the set of American Idol


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Marc has some very, very strong genes...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Yea he does...their kids have her eyes, and that's all!!*~*


----------



## eggpudding

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Marc has some very, very strong genes...



Yup. Unfortunately.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, ouch!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The kids are cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*"I'm into you" video shoot in Mexico April 1st 2011*

She's wearing head to toe Lanvin Resort 2011. 

I don't like the song but I'm looking forward to the video. 



















Source-Lovelylopez


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Season Captures Episode 22-23*


















Source- Lovelylopez


----------



## eggpudding

Sensational in the vid. Only JLo could pull off head to toe python print!


----------



## simona7

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Marc has some very, very strong genes...



:lolots: that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks flawless.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Yea he does...their kids have her eyes, and that's all!!*~*


 

I think they've even got his eyes


----------



## Nikk

All that snake print is scaring the shyt out of me


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*^Right!! Too much snake print.*~*


----------



## missgiannina

love her purple AI look!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

eggpudding said:


> Sensational in the vid. Only JLo could pull off head to toe python print!



Yup.


----------



## savvy23

I think Emme looks like mom.  I found this photo of JLO as a child--I think the fact that her hair is not dark brown anymore can throw me off at times.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez's* 3-year-old twins *Max* and *Emme* helped run a few errands yesterday, hitting Target in Los Angeles, California with their nannies (April 6)

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## beastofthefields

YUK.   I'm sorry, I am so glad these two are still together after what...7 years? Longest of her marriages ever...........BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT.....Marc is gross.  Im sorry, I really am, but I just do not see the attraction here.  She's a good 3 inches taller than him if not more, he is SO tiny and weedy....she is beautiful, he is.....well, not....basically!  & as for their kids......WOW WOW WOW has Marc got strong genes in his bloodline - there's no denying they're his kids....but who's the mama?  You can't see Jen anywhere in them....apart from their skintone (beautiful olive) & their gorgeous curls!!  But Im impressed and please for Jen that they've lasted I really am!!!!  LOVE HER.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

After seeing childhood pics of Jen I do see hints of her in the twins. 

Marc isn't my cup of tea but I like them together. She seems happy and he seems to really adore her.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> After seeing childhood pics of Jen I do see hints of her in the twins.
> 
> Marc isn't my cup of tea but I like them together. She seems happy and he seems to really adore her.


Same...


----------



## Kansashalo

Even though most people think JLo can find someone better looking than Marc, let me tell you - when you've had more than your fair share of bad relationship or dated enough D-BAGS to fill the state of Texas  once you find the best person for you, that's all that matters. 

I guess you can tell that I like them as a couple


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kansashalo said:


> Even though most people think JLo can find someone better looking than Marc, let me tell you - when you've had more than your fair share of bad relationship or dated enough D-BAGS to fill the state of Texas  once you find the best person for you, that's all that matters.
> 
> I guess you can tell that I like them as a couple



That's so true. Good looks aren't the most important thing. It's sad because looks usually cloud our judgement and we deal with d-bags because they're SO hot or whatever, evne though they continue to treat us like crap time and time again.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> After seeing childhood pics of Jen I do see hints of her in the twins.
> 
> Marc isn't my cup of tea but I like them together. She seems happy and he seems to really adore her.


 

yep!


----------



## Jahpson

Kansashalo said:


> Even though most people think JLo can find someone better looking than Marc, let me tell you - when you've had more than your fair share of bad relationship or dated enough D-BAGS to fill the state of Texas  once you find the best person for you, that's all that matters.
> 
> I guess you can tell that I like them as a couple



say that again


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^^ITA with all that. 

And personally, I don't think Mark is unattractive. At all. I never liked the straight up created in a freakin lab Ryan Reynolds types anyway. Weirdos all the way, baby  I'm pretty sure JLo finds him attractive too, so, that's all that matters.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez was seen on a set of a new photoshoot with the photographer Tony Duran, it could be for her People mag cover she's rumored to be their 'Most beautiful' issue cover girl.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Porn mouth.

Work it Medina.


----------



## tweegy

She looks Gorgeous!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I need to work out


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

WOW, her body is awesome!


----------



## Jahpson

her abs are unbelievable!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's so beautiful. I officially hate myself more than I already did after seeing these.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez was seen on a set of a new photoshoot with the photographer Tony Duran, it could be for her People mag cover she's rumored to be their 'Most beautiful' issue cover girl.



JLo is the baddest....it's kinda sickening. Hard to believe this woman is 40 anything.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks fab in these pics!! Emme looks just like Jennifer when she was young.*~*


----------



## bisousx

Very deserving of the Most Beautiful title! Love her


----------



## Poshly27

I still wonder how she does not have a single stretch mark although she gained 60 lbs while pregnant? I understand there is a genetic component to it but really - 60 lbs and no stretch mark?? Amazing!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love that beige silk top she's wearing


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Poshly27 said:


> I still wonder how she does not have a single stretch mark although she gained 60 lbs while pregnant? I understand there is a genetic component to it but really - 60 lbs and no stretch mark?? Amazing!


 

maybe she has makeup on them


----------



## bagaholic85

her stomach looks awesome


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On set of "I'm into you" video shoot
*
The song is garbage but the video looks like it will be hot.


----------



## PrincessMe

^WOW  amazing!!


----------



## onlinenews

well i like her also so much


----------



## PrincessGina

i love her face. shes just gorge.


----------



## Enigma78

I really need to work out:shame::shame:

She looks great


----------



## allbrandspls

She so beautiful and has an absolutely great body. She deserve the most beautiful title.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez on "American Idol" (April 14)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks good in that pic wirh Rhi, Idk about that dress in the other pic.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is a stunner.


----------



## tweegy

I never realized Jlo was so short! or that RiRi was so tall!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ JLO is 5'6 have no idea about RiRi...


----------



## tweegy

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> ^ JLO is 5'6 have no idea about RiRi...




I just googled...RiRi is 5'8 .....


----------



## ilovechanel2

I don't think JLo is more than 5'4..  but anyway she is drop dead gorgeous and deserves the title. Good on her!


----------



## pquiles

eggpudding said:


> Yup. Unfortunately.


 

 Yowzer... Harsh!


----------



## pquiles

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Sex sells...
> 
> *Golden Globes Jan 16th 2010*
> 
> If anyone else had worn this look, I would have hated it but Jenny looks gorgeous.


 

This dress is similar to the 70s style formal dresses.  I remember my mom in a pic where she was a bridesmaid wearing one.
BTW... look at all the stains at the bottom of Jlo's dress, prob from everyone or Marc stepping on it.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez, Marc Anthony @ Producer Brad Grey's Wedding
source:Zimbio


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Beautiful


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

look at that bootay!


----------



## tweegy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> look at that _Natural_ bootay!


  There you go!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tweegy said:


> There you go!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I got my People mag with her on the cover, she looks absolutely gorgeous on it and in the inside pics too. I suddenly remembered why I used to love J.Lo back in the day


----------



## chantal1922

Promoting the Blackberry Playbook













Source: Daily Mail


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> There you go!


 
lol Tweegy


----------



## Sassys

She has a great body, but her outfit is not age appropiate IMO.  Once you reach a certain age, some things should not be worn.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know how I feel about this look...


----------



## sparkle7

Great body but she would look more classy covered up. Looks like she is trying too hard in this picture


----------



## savvy23

Sassys said:


> She has a great body, but her outfit is not age appropiate IMO.  Once you reach a certain age, some things should not be worn.



exacly my thoughts--save it for magazine shoots or videos.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She has a great body, but her outfit is not age appropiate IMO. Once you reach a certain age, some things should not be worn.


 

agreed.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think her kids are very cute, and definitely look like Jennifer, too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. I can't wait to see all the desperation moves she pulls to keep up with Gaga and Bey once her album drops.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez on "American Idol" (April 14)


twenty years of age difference between Rih and Jen and no on can tell. wow. What a stunner


----------



## Ms.parker123

if she had a black shell under the jacket it would have been perfect!
I do agree, once you reach a certain age it's just something you don't do. Im 26 and wouldn't wear just a bra out unless it's to the beach.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's gonna ride her People magazine title until the damn wheels fall off - LOL...  looks good, but would have looked more appropriate about 10 years ago..


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she looks fab in the latest shots, i have no problem with the midriff baring top (it is not like she doesn't have the figure for it) it is actually those baggy, ill fitting harem trousers that ruin it for me, i will never understand just HOW they came to be in fashion...


----------



## bisousx

I disagree with some of the posters -  she still looks young and I think she can rock the bandeau top. After all, she's a performer and a dancer at heart (looks like something that dancers would wear) at a special event, not a regular person out and about on the street.


----------



## tweegy

She Looks GORG!!!....I dont like the pants....

The pants killed the look for me...


----------



## beduina

Even though she can pull off that look i don't think it was right for that event. That's kind of like an "On Stage" look rather than a promoting Blackberry event


----------



## Princessbutters

Shes pretty!


----------



## Sassys

Jlo & Lil Wayne filming scenes for her "I'm into you" music videp.


----------



## tweegy

She looks Gorgeous!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her blazer. I need one like that.


----------



## terebina786

Her blazer is from Top Shop but its only available in pink

http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...d=208640&parent_categoryId=208580&pageSize=20


----------



## californiaCRUSH

terebina786 said:


> Her blazer is from Top Shop but its only available in pink
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...d=208640&parent_categoryId=208580&pageSize=20



It's so gorgeous, I love that color.

I wouldn't know what size to get


----------



## ByeKitty

From the pics I've seen, it looks like the video will be awesome!

...well, there is something to be compensated for.


----------



## Jahpson

what the hell is Lil wayne doing there?

RAID fail!


----------



## Ladybug09

She's asking for a total of $20 million to return back to idol

Also, rumor is that she and Anthony are developing a Idol-like show in South America.


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> She's asking for a total of $20 million to return back to idol
> 
> Also, rumor is that she and Anthony are developing a Idol-like show in South America.




ok, now she is doing the most....


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> She's gonna ride her People magazine title until the damn wheels fall off - LOL... looks good, but would have looked more appropriate about 10 years ago..


 
DC Cutie right again!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *JENNIFER LOPEZ, DRAKE JOIN &#8216;ICE AGE 4&#8217; CAST
> *
> Jennifer Lopez and Drake are getting animated. The superstars have been tapped to lend their vocal talents to 20th Century Fox&#8217;s Ice Age: Continental Drift, joining a cast that includes Keke Palmer, Jeremy Renner, Aziz Ansari, and Wanda Sykes in the fourth installment of the franchise.
> 
> 
> The animated film, set for release on July 13, 2012, also sees actors Queen Latifah, Ray Romano, Denis Leary, and more reprising their roles from previous films. J.Lo is slated to play Shira, a sabre toothed who catches another tiger&#8217;s eye, while the Young Money rapper will voice a character named Ethan, according to Deadline.com.
> 
> The two stars will be warming up their vocal chops with their upcoming album releases. The &#8220;American Idol&#8221; judge will drop LOVE? on May 3, while Drizzy is currently working on his highly-anticipated sophomore LP Take Care.
> 
> The Canadian entertainer recently pulled out of the big screen drama Arbitrage so he could focus on his music. &#8220;I actually decided to work on my album instead of doing that particular film,&#8221; he told MTV News.



I like Ice Age but I really don't think a 4th movie is necessary.


----------



## BadRomance93

So it's now standard Island/Def Jam policy to produce super-deluxe edition lithographs? Or is J. Lo biting RiRi's Couture Edition of her own volition?

Also, I see those unused Lady Gaga tracks from 2007 when she was writing Japan exclusive bonus songs for Britney, you ain't that slick Jenny!


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> She's asking for a total of $20 million to return back to idol
> 
> Also, rumor is that she and Anthony are developing a Idol-like show in South America.



Personally I don't see her appeal.  She comes across to me as a mean person and extremely narcissistic.  I never really got into idol but would occasionally watch a few with the original cast.  With JLo on I have no desire to see it and haven't watched one episode. I hope they don't cave in to her demands.  Seriously, she is not worth 20 million!  And now she wants to take this idea and try to make it her own.  Just tacky to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So she wants $20M. I knew she wouldn't last a year before she started. I am surprised she isn't demanding that they change the show to American Idol featuring Jennifer Lopez.

Oh and her album leaked.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yep, it leaked and I knew it would. I haven't listened yet but I did hear that a lot of the songs on her album sound like fillers. 

Starting Friday she's going to be in heavy promo mode (the album drops Tuesday)...I'm curious to see her 1st week numbers.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*"I'm Into You" Video Preview*



She looks pretty but the song sucks. I'll probably watch the vid on mute.


----------



## BadRomance93

I was so super psyched when her tracklist read like a joke: What Is Love?, Is This Love?, Surely This Can Not Be Love?, Why Isn't This Love?, but now it's all serious. 

The album sounds okay. I wanted 1-16 tracks of _Louboutins_!

Also, I'm dismayed that she took Ricky off of "Run The World", and how funny is it that she and Bey have a song with (pretty much) the same title?


----------



## karo

From people.com:
*Jennifer Lopez* and *Marc Anthony* take twin son *Max* and his half brother *Ryan*  who everyday looks more like his birth mother Dayanara Torres to see the movie  _Rio_ in L.A.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *"I'm Into You" Video Preview*
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty but the song sucks. I'll probably watch the vid on mute.



That's not Marc Anthony in the video


----------



## Nikk

The only reason J lo music was somewhat hot was because she had good beats and rappers on the track


----------



## Monoi

she looks good in the vid.
Kinda like a fashion shoot


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks sob eautiful in the video.


----------



## ilovechanel2

I wouldn't go out in a bra top unless I was 20 and had a gorgeous body.. which she has..
I guess being a singer/performer.. changes the image a little..
She looks great!


----------



## PrincessGina

she looks gorgeous in the video. song sounds ****e tho. if this is the 2nd release, it doesnt bode well for the rest of the album.


----------



## prettyprincess

imgg said:


> Personally I don't see her appeal.  She comes across to me as a mean person and extremely narcissistic.  I never really got into idol but would occasionally watch a few with the original cast.  With JLo on I have no desire to see it and haven't watched one episode. I hope they don't cave in to her demands.  Seriously, she is not worth 20 million!  And now she wants to take this idea and try to make it her own.  Just tacky to me.



Shes actually not mean at all, if you watched her on Idol you would see that she is encouraging and engaging.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at The Grove in Los Angeles (April 29).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## tweegy

....Oh Jenny No... No....Aw man...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez at The Grove in Los Angeles (April 29).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



This is no bueno.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez at The Grove in Los Angeles (April 29).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



Even her makeup looks bad. WTF was she thinking?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I actually like it. But then again, I'm won over by anything sparkly lol


----------



## hipmama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *"I'm Into You" Video Preview*
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty but the song sucks. I'll probably watch the vid on mute.



*I should've done just that!! Doesn't sound good. "I feel lucky like a 4 leaf clova"   no bueno.*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I find it interesting that her label is pouring all of this money into someone that hasn't consistently sold records in a very long time.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez at the "Today" show with Marc Anthony (May 2)

source=jjb


----------



## Jahpson

hair and makeup is a bust...


----------



## simona7

^ Gosh, he never lets her out of his sight! Almost creepy. I've read that he is there on alot of her photo shoots too. I mean, doesn't he have a song to record or something to do?


----------



## beduina

Redeeming herself at the "Today" Show after the fashion faux at "The Grove"


----------



## Sassys

simona7 said:


> ^ Gosh, he never lets her out of his sight! Almost creepy. I've read that he is there on alot of her photo shoots too. I mean, doesn't he have a song to record or something to do?


 
LMAO!!!  Well her second husband Chris did not keep an eye on her and Ben stole her from right under Chris' eye. Also, didn't they admit the twins saved their marriage, so things were shaky.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol @ husband #2. He never stood a chance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny can't roam the streets to NYC alone...  Diddy might snatch her up!


----------



## simona7

True!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> Jenny can't roam the streets to NYC alone...  Diddy might snatch her up!




Poor Cassie.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez at the "Today" show with Marc Anthony (May 2)
> 
> source=jjb


I wish I could see her shoes from the interview...It looks interesting!!


----------



## simona7

At the Met Gala this evening in Gucci. I think the red lip is overkill but I like the rest.







Source: Perez Hilton


----------



## beduina

Yeah she's in *Gucci Fall RTW 2011*


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the video is out

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh0rtBs3qH6R87bo4E


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pretty!


----------



## karo

More pics

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer out in NYC 5/2

source=Zimbio


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like that the Gucci dress hides her neck.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Most people thought JLo killed her look at the Met but I hate it. 

The video was ok...she looked good.


----------



## chantal1922

I am also not a fan of her Met look.


----------



## Jahpson

i hate that Gucci dress. she should have worn something form fitting.

Looks like she wore that dress to sneak her kids in the ball...


----------



## ByeKitty

Her outfits have been a little off lately...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I like the color of the dress, but not the dress itself.*~*


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Her outfits have been a little off lately...




I agree...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ByeKitty said:


> Her outfits have been a little off lately...



Yes, they have. I was hoping she would pull out all the stops since she has an album to promote but I guess not :/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Today's Show May 2nd 2011*

She looks so pretty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*106 and Park May 2nd 2011*

I don't like this look....those silver pumps are FUG.


----------



## simona7

Gorgeous on the Today show. As for the white dress, that's a hard look to pull off and I'm not sure she did. The shoes don't go with it at all and they are fug.


----------



## karo

OMG, the last outfit is really horrible


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks tired.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her shoes look way too big, too... Or is it just me?


----------



## Belle49

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Today's Show May 2nd 2011*
> 
> She looks so pretty.




I NEED those shoes, anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## nyjaesmith

Belle49 said:


> I NEED those shoes, anyone know where I can get them?



Gucci F/W 2011


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the mini .. it's interesting.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Absolutely gorgeous on the Today show!


----------



## Jahpson

i like the way she looks in the latest pics


----------



## tweegy

:weird: And big for her feet??!

The dress is not my cup of tea...but...eh..





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *106 and Park May 2nd 2011*
> 
> I don't like this look....those silver pumps are FUG.


----------



## Angel1988

Does anyone know what dress she wore on the Today show, I really liked it. It looks like Roberto Cavalli, but I'm not sure.

TIA


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

simona7 said:


> Gorgeous on the Today show. As for the white dress, that's a hard look to pull off and I'm not sure she did. The shoes don't go with it at all and they are fug.


 
I sort of/kind of like the white dress.....it's different from what she normally wears, but those shoes definitely don't go with it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I didn't know that she and Marc are doing collections for Kohls.  
http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/


----------



## New-New

I hate that look on 106 & Park. 

Those shoes look so dayum cheap. look like something she got from Rainbow.


----------



## legaldiva

I will buy every single item they do for Kohls.  That is how obsessed I am.

Once upon a time, I even owned the X-tacy lucite wedges.


----------



## PrincessMe

OmGosh her Gucci shoes


----------



## BadRomance93

I was this close to buying the deluxe edition of the album, but I just couldn't do it.

I wanted to _Love?_ it, but I can't. Maybe with time, my relationship with J. Lo will heal...


----------



## beduina

^I've got it, all i can say is ...J.Lo is back!


----------



## Tangerine

New-New said:


> Those shoes look so dayum cheap. look like something she got from Rainbow.



I was cleaning out my closet the other day and I found a pair EXACTLY like this.. and I decided to keep them

In my defense, they are Nine West. So, only A LITTLE bit cheap. lol!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez (White Dress) Appearance @ Jay Leno Show + Vid added


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

not a fan of this look


----------



## pinklipgloss33

She looks pregnant in that dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BadRomance93 said:


> I was this close to buying the deluxe edition of the album, but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I wanted to _Love?_ it, but I can't. Maybe with time, my relationship with J. Lo will heal...



The album sucks....it's full of fillers. I don't know what I was expecting but when you've been recording an album for almost 3 yrs, the music should reflect that. 

She's projected to move 60-80k her first week, I'm curious to see the final numbers.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The album sucks....it's full of fillers. I don't know what I was expecting but when you've been recording an album for almost 3 yrs, the music should reflect that.
> 
> She's projected to move 60-80k her first week, I'm curious to see the final numbers.


 

She better make an impact before Mariah gets back from maternity leave lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  I personally think Mariah should either hang it up or switch up her music. Her last two albums sucked too.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  I personally think Mariah should either hang it up or switch up her music. Her last two albums sucked too.


 
Mariah is going to have some amazin ballads/lullabies since she just had the babies.  I am sure her writting juices were flowing big time since she was at home the entire time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Mariah is going to have some amazin ballads/lullabies since she just had the babies.  I am sure her writting juices were flowing big time since she was at home the entire time.



I think so too...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Idk why but I'm skeptical about Mariah....but I'm still rooting for her.


----------



## HappyGrl2008

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  I personally think Mariah should either hang it up or switch up her music. Her last two albums sucked too.


 
OMG yes! Her MIMI album was a classic, but after that, yuck. I will always love her though! LOL  She should do something acoustic and jazzy. Something fresh.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Not feeling that last look...*~*


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

hate when she pulls out those babydoll dresse, ugh. the only look cute on pregnant women


----------



## ByeKitty

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> hate when she pulls out those babydoll dresse, ugh. the only look cute on pregnant women


And little girls...


----------



## beduina

Here is her performance on American Idol last week





 I think she did amazing, i absolutely loved it


----------



## BadRomance93

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The album sucks....it's full of fillers. I don't know what I was expecting but when you've been recording an album for almost 3 yrs, the music should reflect that.
> 
> She's projected to move 60-80k her first week, I'm curious to see the final numbers.


 
I mean, when I was pampered with gold like "Louboutins" and "Run The World" when it featured Rick Ross and didn't have J. Lo spewing that rushed, corny stuff she ended up filling his holes in the song with... I didn't know how good I had it.

And man, I know the Beatles were supposed to be great, and I like the White Album, but I'm over the trend that never died with them of having your lyrics be downright nonsensical (I say this as a die-hard Lady Gaga fan).

"Love controller"???? That's where it ended. That's when I packed up my luggage, th'ew on my Louboutins and left my relationship with my angel Jenny. 

We could've had it all, Jenny, rolling in the deep...


----------



## Pam2011

beduina said:


> Here is her performance on American Idol last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she did amazing, i absolutely loved it




Bravo!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love Pitbull too much. He's my ultimate guilty pleasure haha.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

californiaCRUSH said:


> I love Pitbull too much. He's my ultimate guilty pleasure haha.


I feel you girl!  LOVE me some Pitbull too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BadRomance93 said:


> I mean, when I was pampered with gold like "Louboutins" and "Run The World" when it featured Rick Ross and didn't have J. Lo spewing that rushed, corny stuff she ended up filling his holes in the song with... I didn't know how good I had it.
> 
> And man, I know the Beatles were supposed to be great, and I like the White Album, but I'm over the trend that never died with them of having your lyrics be downright nonsensical (I say this as a die-hard Lady Gaga fan).
> 
> "Love controller"???? That's where it ended. That's when I packed up my luggage, th'ew on my Louboutins and left my relationship with my angel Jenny.
> 
> We could've had it all, Jenny, rolling in the deep...



LMFAO!

I actually like the new album a lot better than those songs. It's far more electro, which is a trend that I think has only helped pop music in the last year or two.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez (White Dress) Appearance @ Jay Leno Show + Vid added




Thanks for posting this, i missed it when it came on

I actually like this dress on her because she looks comfortable while still managing to look sexy and gorgeous! She even said she was uncomfortable the last time she was on the show having worn a tight small skirt/dress...


----------



## beduina

*J.Lo performing at Wango Tango music festival in Staples Centre*

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/jloeq.jpg/]
	
[/URL]







[URL="

 [URL="



[URL="



Pic no. 2: Kim K. and Pippa Middleton eat your heart out


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Um ...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  

Her bod looks great but...I do think she's trying a little too hard these days.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ummm... she looks..fit.


----------



## bisousx

Is that the same bodysuit she wore in the "On the Floor" video? It looks much sparklier and feminine on tv...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. Hustling to sell those cds.


----------



## beduina

Didn't her album debuted at number five on the Billboard chart in it's first week? not bad at all


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess that is adequate considering she hasn't been relevant in music in almost 10 years. But when you factor in her #1 song and her presence on AI and everywhere else, it is really isn't that great.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She exceeded expectations by doing 20k more than was expected. She did 80k her first week....not spectacular numbers but still better than expected.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to know how much Lil Wayne and Pit Bull charge for their services, add in her costly videos, accomodations, etc.

It will take more than 80k for a non touring artist to turn a profit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep, it will but that's probably why she's gearing up to launch a world tour.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Then Marc must be going back on tour too. lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Then Marc must be going back on tour too. lol.


 
DAMN lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Most people aren't buying CDs these days anyway ...


----------



## Jahpson

beduina said:


> *J.Lo performing at Wango Tango music festival in Staples Centre*
> 
> http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/ph...ageshack.us/img109/1560/jloeq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic no. 2: Kim K. and Pippa Middleton eat your heart out



Her outfit would give Spiderman wood


----------



## knics33

^Hahaha


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

beduina said:


> *J.Lo performing at Wango Tango music festival in Staples Centre*
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/jloeq.jpg/"]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic no. 2: Kim K. and Pippa Middleton eat your heart out


 
She looks amazing to be 40, but those shoes are hideous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Walk of Fame Ceremony Honoring Simon Fuller May 23rd 2011*


----------



## chantal1922

I like her dress


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I despise this woman but there is no denying. She looks BANGIN in that dress.


----------



## bobolo

love her dress 
who designed it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^Zac Posen Fall 2011


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Walk of Fame Ceremony Honoring Simon Fuller May 23rd 2011*


I think she could've gone up one size, but I'm not gonna complain because girlfriend looks GOOD!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> I think she could've gone up one size, but I'm not gonna complain because girlfriend looks GOOD!



just a tad bit, because I can see her belly button imprint


----------



## Jahpson

Her body is bananas! I think it made the dress look good.

No thanks to the hair (again)


----------



## tweegy

And I'm not seeing any evidence of Spanx!!!! Bravo Jenny!!!! Show them how its done!!!!!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Walk of Fame Ceremony Honoring Simon Fuller May 23rd 2011*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That color is lovely on her.


----------



## chantal1922

I loved Marc's performance on AI last night!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA Here the video on youtube it was amazing! Jennifer's dancing was unreal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ7v2Un4FHI&feature=player_embedded#at=247
does anyone know the name if the song he sang?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The man has an incredible voice.


----------



## beduina

It's on tonight over here  but, from what i could see from the pics she looked AMAZING


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she is an amazing dancer with a great body


----------



## Swanky

I like his music/voice which is hard because he's such a major turnoff to me! lol!  She busted a move fo sho!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks amazing in that dress!!*~*


----------



## PrincessMe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like his music/voice which is hard because he's such a major turnoff to me! lol!  She busted a move fo sho!


 
I agree  hes so unphotogenic but on stage singing umm Wow!! lol


----------



## exotikittenx

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ITA Here the video on youtube it was amazing! Jennifer's dancing was unreal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ7v2Un4FHI&feature=player_embedded#at=247
> does anyone know the name if the song he sang?




Amazing performance.  He's a man of great talent!  And Jennifer's dancing was awesome and entertaining.


----------



## YSoLovely

> *Jennifer Lopez Loses Court Battle Over Home Video*
> 
> She&#8217;s been battling with her ex-husband, Ojani Noa, for her years about the release of a private home video, but it sounds like Jennifer Lopez has lost the fight.
> 
> According to Radar Online, the &#8220;Dance For Your Papi&#8221; singer will face a huge embarrassment when Noa releases an intimate home video of the former couple, who was married for a brief time.
> 
> Apparently, Ojani managed to find a loophole in the law and sold the footage to his current girlfriend, Claudia Vazquez for her to release it on his behalf.
> 
> Ed Meyer, the executive producer of the project tells RadarOnline, "Claudia Vazquez has been allowed to release the home videos of Ojani and Jennifer. The project will deal with JLo's rise to fame, and her marriage to Ojani. Claudia will be meeting with video distributors on Tuesday, and hopefully, a deal can be made very soon."



This man is despicable. 

Didn't J.Lo even give him a job in one of her restaurants? Why would he do her dirty like that now? 

Now, we all know that those kinds of home video's always come out, but I'm gonna give Jenny a break here, because she was actually married to the man at that time and cleary had NO intend of doing it for publicity (Kim) and is fighting it release with all she has instead of signing on to it and getting a profit out of it (Paris, Kendra).

Ps. Could websites even publish this video? I mean, Paris', Kim's and Kendra's tape would have never seen the day of light if they hadn't agreed, no?  I imagine if someone publishes it, their asses will be slapped with a million dollar law-suit, no?


----------



## prettyprincess

^ its not a sex tape, I dont think there is anything sexual on it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dance for your Papi?  Please tell me that is some song she released 20 years ago and not at the age of 40 plus.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Dance for your Papi?  Please tell me that is some song she released 20 years ago and not at the age of 40 plus.



Unfortunately "Papi" is from the new album, lol. 

I don't like the song but I dance to it in when it comes on in the club. I like the melody/beat.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at UCLA Longevity Center's 20th Anniversary ICON Awards (June 4).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BrokeNBrooklyn

I'm trying to ID her large bag in _*Back Up Plan*_.


----------



## beduina

^Wasn't it Diane Von Furstenberg?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Love, Love, Love the shoes!!


----------



## Jahpson

love the whole girly look!

and I wish her ex husband would get a life and leave the woman and her family alone. They divorced when i was in middle school and I am a couple of years away from 30. Its time to let go and let God.


----------



## jibstar

J lo looks beautiful as always


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Mark at  the Samsung Hope For Children Gala (June 7).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

love the dress,hate the hair


----------



## beduina

^Me too, i preffer her with her lovely hair down


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I love red on her! She always looks so effortlessly glamourous on the red carpet.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving in London (June 9).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

aww her daughter looks adorable


----------



## chantal1922

Her daughter is too cute.


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> Her daughter is too cute.



ok, what is the deal with your avatar?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ lol it is "Cheaters Friday" in tPF bishes thread


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Jahpson said:


> ok, what is the deal with your avatar?


:lolots: Don't Kobe just look a mess?  I get a nice chuckle every time I see that pic.

Oh I love her the color of her croc Birkin.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pinklipgloss33 said:


> :lolots: Don't Kobe just look a mess? I get a nice chuckle every time I see that pic.
> 
> Oh I love her the color of her croc Birkin.


 
That pic is hillarious! I rem when I first saw them I thought they were a joke too bad they weren't smh


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Emme is too precious.


----------



## rarkan

very nice i like it


----------



## rarkan

jenny is great


----------



## rarkan

great videos as well


----------



## AEGIS

i like how she dresses her daughter.  i hate to see well dressed parents and slovenly looking kids.


----------



## affairoftheart

Mini J Lo is too adorable not to have a second look!


----------



## beduina

I'm a little bit disappointed with her performance at "So You Think You Can Dance" (UK version) last night. It missed more energy and choreography which is annoying cos she performs like no other. She sang "On the Floor" same as she did in American idol, shame the performance was nothing like that one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

55 million records sold? I'll never believe that.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at Capital Radio's Summertime Ball (June 12).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving at BBC Radio One studios (June 13).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## tweegy

Sooooooo.....Blogs are saying her sex tape is Boring... and apparently Marc walked off an interview when asked about her tape...Discuss.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the black stage outfit


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Sooooooo.....Blogs are saying her sex tape is Boring... and apparently Marc walked off an interview when asked about her tape...Discuss.


 

I thought they said there was no sex on the tape


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez leaving her London Hotel 06/14
source=jjb


----------



## *want it all*

Yikes, that's a lot of python going on in the Summertime Ball pics.  

Don't like that white dress ensemble either.  The center of it looks like rows of black rimmed Chicklet gum.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> 55 million records sold? I'll never believe that.



I'm thinking they combined her album and single sales to get that number. 



Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving her London Hotel 06/14
> source=jjb



She had me until I saw the white pumps.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I thought they said there was no sex on the tape




No doll, you're thinking of Kim  

But, I read yesterday its up and out...so is her tape..


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving her London Hotel 06/14
> source=jjb




 Not feelin the shoes and sunnies ......


----------



## beduina

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving her London Hotel 06/14
> source=jjb



Perfect... without the sunglasses whcih i like but don't go with that outfit.. Other than that, she looks stunning.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving her London Hotel 06/14
> source=jjb


 
^ love the dress and glasses, do not like the shoes


----------



## bagaholic85

her dresses are always an appropriate length


----------



## karo

Jennifer in Paris

Source: dailymail.co.uk


----------



## karo

More from dailymail


----------



## karo

Jennifer of Victoria Beckham: 
&#8220;We saw Hangover together so now it is a tradition. So when I get back to LA we will go see [The Hangover Part II]!&#8221; Jennifer said.

In order to get into the theater incognito, Jennifer said they &#8220;go dressed down in sweats and sneakers. We sneak in through the kitchens.&#8221;


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and her adorable tot-twins were spotted at Parc Monceau in Paris, France earlier today (June 16). Sporting white-hot sunglasses and a beige jacket, the 41-year-old mom  of two took a midday break to have some fun in the sun with her little  ones, Max and Emme.


Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

fab even to go the park. why not


----------



## savvy23

THis woman has got the best legs!


----------



## chantal1922

Fab!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Only Jenny can pull it off. love her.


----------



## Sternchen

J.Lo will be on a German show called "Wetten, dass..?" tonight airing live from Mallorca. Can't wait to see !


----------



## SerraEstrella

She has fabulous style.


----------



## Phédre

Sternchen said:


> J.Lo will be on a German show called "Wetten, dass..?" tonight airing live from Mallorca. Can't wait to see !


 
She had a little problem with her flowy Lanvindress and the wind... Janet Jackson style ...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez appearing on the German ZDF TV show 'Wetten Dass...' (June 18).


----------



## Sternchen

Phédre;19261241 said:
			
		

> She had a little problem with her flowy Lanvindress and the wind... Janet Jackson style ...



I saw it in the news today but didn't notice it yesterday in the show. Must have been a very quick shot. No biggie!


----------



## Phédre

Sternchen said:


> I saw it in the news today but didn't notice it yesterday in the show. Must have been a very quick shot. No biggie!


 
Yeah, I saw pictures of it. I thought she looked gorgeous in that outfit, so I didn't feel the need to post the accident here.


----------



## minababe

I have to agree. she looked beautiful and she did a great performance !!


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer performing

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that she's been wearing so much Lanvin lately. I  pretty much all things Lanvin. Hope she keeps it up...


----------



## chantal1922

At Disneyland





















Source: Daily Mail


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> At Disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail


 
Everytime I see a pic of her son he is crying.


----------



## Sassys

source=jjb


----------



## Liya

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen her in flip flops!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Liya said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen her in flip flops!


 

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## karo

Cute pics!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Marc has strong genes.


----------



## Blo0ondi

her twins look adorable


----------



## imgg

BagOuttaHell said:


> Marc has strong genes.



I was thinking that too.  They seem to favor him.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love her in flops!


----------



## queennadine

She looks cute in more casual clothes!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Even pushing a stroller she looks amazing.


----------



## YSoLovely

J.Lo and Marc have split according to People Magazine. ((((

I really thought this relationship would last.


----------



## simona7

Wow People.com is reporting they're getting a divorce!!!


----------



## simona7

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony: We Are Ending Our Marriage
Friday July 15, 2011 05:20 PM EDT


Marc Anthony and Jennifer Lopez
After seven years of marriage, it's over for Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony. 

"We have decided to end our marriage," they tell PEOPLE exclusively in a joint statement. "This was a very difficult decision. We have come to an amicable conclusion on all matters." 

"It is a painful time for all involved," the statement continues, "and we appreciate the respect of our privacy at this time." 

Lopez, 41, and Anthony, 42, wed in June 2004 in a casual &#8211; and secret &#8211; ceremony at Lopez's Beverly Hills home. 

They have two children, 3-year-old twins Max and Emme.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20510616,00.html
Source: People.com


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What?! This is surprising, they seemed happy!


----------



## chloe-babe

^ i was really shocked at this - they really seemed good together


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/jennifer-lopez-and-marc-anthony-split-2011157

Noooooo


----------



## J`adore LV

Didn't see this coming...


----------



## Belle49

WTF wow this is a complete shocker.


----------



## roxys

Is people magazine a reliable source? I really like them together!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^If People Magazine reports something, it's usually 100% factual.


----------



## justkell

I'm not surprised. Marc has always been very controlling of her. It was only a matter of time before she couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## bisousx

I'm not surprised, but I'm sad for both of them. It seems like they really tried to make it work.


----------



## Ejm1059

I'm totally not suprised. With all the rumors swirling it only seemed like a matter of time.


----------



## CobaltBlu

http://gawker.com/5821775/


----------



## Jayne1

^^What rumours?  I'm shocked!

Think it has to do with her career being back on track?


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a shocker.


----------



## Ejm1059

Jayne1 said:


> ^^What rumours?  I'm shocked!



Well obviously rumors are rumors but there was a lot of talk about his wandering eye and him hooking up with back up singers and other women. Then there was talk about his control issues and his jealousy over J.Lo's career boost when she joined American Idol. Honestly, I never understood what she saw in him. However, it's always sad to see a marriage end.


----------



## Avril

I'm shocked.  Although not so shocked if those rumours are true


----------



## la miss

Whaaaat???


----------



## scarlett_2005

Can't say I'm surprised about this one. Last year Ted Casablanca had a blind item about a celeb being physically and mentally abused by her hubby. A lot of people seem to think it's J.Lo and Marc. 

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b193360_bonus_blind_vice_sad_tale_of_strippa.html#ixzz0vYnwAMCU

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b226813_blind_vice_strippas_abusive.html#ixzz1EKj3p9QG

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b229259_Blind_Vice__Red_Hot_Strippa_Caged_by_Angry_Douche_.html


----------



## Jayne1

Ejm1059 said:


> Well obviously rumors are rumors but there was a lot of talk about his wandering eye and him hooking up with back up singers and other women. Then there was talk about his control issues and his jealousy over J.Lo's career boost when she joined American Idol.* Honestly, I never understood what she saw in him. *However, it's always sad to see a marriage end.


He's so amazingly talented and he can do something she can't -- sing!  I think he's fabulous.


----------



## CobaltBlu

wasnt he the love of her life yada yada yada????


----------



## tweegy

I just heard!!! 









So the only question is: who has the side piece???


----------



## iluvmybags

I didn't see this one coming -- as far as appearances go, they seemed very happy and in love.  I mean, you can't fake the kind of performance they gave during the American Idol finale.  Sure, two performers can put on an act, but really -- neither one of them are THAT good at acting that I think they could make it look so real when it was really falling apart behind closed doors.  I just wonder if something suddenly came to light that one of them wasn't aware of


----------



## iluvmybags

the AP's story:



> NEW YORK (AP)  With three failed marriages between them, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony finally seemed to find true love together when they married seven years ago. They had twin children, went on tour together, did a movie together and even planned a music-based reality show they were working on together.
> 
> But on Friday, the pair announced they were no longer together.
> 
> "We have decided to end our marriage. This was a very difficult decision," the couple said in a statement by Lopez's publicist. "We have come to amicable conclusion on all matters. It is a painful time for all involved and we appreciate the respect of our privacy at this time."
> 
> It was a surprising split for one of Hollywood's most high-profile couples. They seemed inseparable: Lopez even danced in the background for her crooner husband when he performed on "American Idol," where she debuted as a judge this past season.
> 
> The pair, both of Puerto Rican heritage, married in 2004 after years of knowing each other. He was ending a marriage to former Miss Universe Dayanara Torres, while she had recently endured a high-profile breakup with Ben Affleck.
> 
> Lopez had been married twice before in brief unions to Ojani Noa and Chris Judd and had a famous romance with Sean "Diddy" Combs.
> 
> Her union with Anthony was her most enduring public relationship. The pair did a joint tour together and starred in the movie "El Cantante" in 2006.
> 
> They also had two children, twins Emme and Max. They were Lopez's first children; Anthony had a child from Torres and another from a previous relationship.
> 
> In April, the pair, both 42, announced plans for a television show together, "Q'Viva! The Chosen," with Simon Fuller, the creator of "Idol." The show was to feature the superstar couple as they traveled the world to find the best performers in Latin music, dance and other arts with the goal of creating a live extravaganza.
> 
> The show had no airdate, and it's unclear if it will continue.
> 
> Lopez released her latest album, titled "Love?" this year. Her career, which had lulled in recent years, has surged since she became an "Idol" judge.


source: http://news.yahoo.com/jennifer-lopez-marc-anthony-call-quits-214709560.html


----------



## needloub

iluvmybags said:


> the AP's story:
> 
> 
> source: http://news.yahoo.com/jennifer-lopez-marc-anthony-call-quits-214709560.html



Well, how you get him is how you lose him. They looked like they were a sizzling couple but I guess we truly never know what happens behind closed doors...it's a shame that they are splitting though...


----------



## Loony

Jayne1 said:


> ^^What rumours?  I'm shocked!
> 
> Think it has to do with her career being back on track?





http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2011/07/blind-items-revealed_6673.html


----------



## Jayne1

See, I came here thinking the gossip was about how she pushed Mary Louise Parker out of the way to get closer to the Royal couple in California.  

That was the latest story I heard -- this split is so surprising.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I didn't see this one coming -- as far as appearances go, they seemed very happy and in love. * I mean, you can't fake the kind of performance they gave during the American Idol finale.  Sure, two performers can put on an act, but really -- neither one of them are THAT good at acting that I think they could make it look so real when it was really falling apart behind closed doors. * I just wonder if something suddenly came to light that one of them wasn't aware of


The AI performance didn't look that sizzling to me at all!  They looked like any other two singers who collaborate on a sexy, stage dance number.  He sings (so fabulously) and rolls his eyes as she dances around suggestively.  Even Britney Spears does that.

Isn't it odd how people can see different things when looking at the same thing?


----------



## Touch

not surprised. how you get him is how you loose him


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

iluvmybags said:


> I didn't see this one coming -- as far as appearances go, they seemed very happy and in love.  I mean, you can't fake the kind of performance they gave during the American Idol finale.  Sure, two performers can put on an act, but really -- neither one of them are THAT good at acting that I think they could make it look so real when it was really falling apart behind closed doors.  I just wonder if something suddenly came to light that one of them wasn't aware of



JLo has always been worried about her image. I can certainly see her making the media think that things were going well in their relationship. Considering all the rumors going around, I'm not that surprised. I seriously doubt this is something that just came to light....they've probably been having issues for a while.


----------



## tweegy

Touch said:


> not surprised. how you get him is how you loose him




Yup....only a matter of time before the read deal comes out..


----------



## eye candy

A pink diamond with Ben Affleck.  A blue diamond and yellow diamond from Marc..  Maybe a purple or red diamond with the next?  

I do feel bad for their twins though.  It's tough when kids are involved.


----------



## Sassys

HOLY *S*ugar *H*oney* I*ce *T*ea!!!


----------



## Jayne1

eye candy said:


> I do feel bad for their twins though.  It's tough when kids are involved.


I read an article about how she and her kids made that ad for Gucci's new children's collection on a beach somewhere. 

The writer said that when the shoot was over, she jumped into a car with Marc and drove away and the children were then taken into another car with their two nannies.

 I never wanted my kids to be away from us -- so I never forgot that part of the story.  Celebs are so different sometimes.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> See, *I came here thinking the gossip was about how she pushed Mary Louise Parker out of the way to get closer to the Royal couple in California.  *
> 
> That was the latest story I heard -- this split is so surprising.



lol i didn't hear about that!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm sure a piece of Diddy is happy.  I'm sure he already sent her flowers.


----------



## tweegy

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm sure a piece of Diddy is happy.  I'm sure he already sent her flowers.




Oh we have his reaction...


----------



## hunniesochic

I got one of her song stuck in my head and it's annoying me! I can't stop repeating "on the dance floor...on the dance floor."


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> Oh we have his reaction...



He's ready about ready to dump Cassie.


----------



## Allisonfaye

YSoLovely said:


> J.Lo and Marc have split according to People Magazine. ((((
> 
> I really thought this relationship would last.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> What?! This is surprising, they seemed happy!





chloe-babe said:


> ^ i was really shocked at this - they really seemed good together





Belle49 said:


> WTF wow this is a complete shocker.



I can't see why anyone would be shocked by this. The only reason she married him in the first place was because Ben Affleck (the one she really wanted) dumped her and her biological clock was ticking. I think the only surprising part is that it lasted as long as it did.



Ejm1059 said:


> Well obviously rumors are rumors but there was a lot of talk about his wandering eye and him hooking up with back up singers and other women. Then there was talk about his control issues and his jealousy over J.Lo's career boost when she joined American Idol. Honestly, I never understood what she saw in him. However, it's always sad to see a marriage end.



What she saw in him was that he was willing to dump his wife and marry her quickly and she wanted to save face after Ben dumped her.


----------



## tweegy

talldrnkofwater said:


> He's ready about ready to dump Cassie.


Right!! Jlo has a full head of hair!! Cassie has to be quaking right now...


----------



## BTBF

i am surprised it lasted this long. She went the William & Kate dinner alone.

Ben A. and Jennifer G. next...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't see why anyone would be shocked by this. The only reason she married him in the first place was because Ben Affleck (the one she really wanted) dumped her and her biological clock was ticking. I think the only surprising part is that it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> What she saw in him was that he was willing to dump his wife and marry her quickly and she wanted to save face after Ben dumped her.




I don't even get where anyone would get this idea... that seems totally random and unfounded, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BTBF said:


> i am surprised it lasted this long. She went the William & Kate dinner alone.
> 
> Ben A. and Jennifer G. next...




So the thinking is she really wants to be with Affleck? LOL srsly? They seemed SO miserable together, tbh. And he seems perfectly content with Jen G....


----------



## BTBF

It has nothing to do with JLo. 

BA & JG just doesn't do it for me. They look "loveless".


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> lol i didn't hear about that!


Mary Louise Parker was asked by People Magazine how she enjoyed the BAFTA event, and whether she got to meet Will and Kate. She answered, &#8220;I didn&#8217;t meet them. I was shoved out of the way by Jennifer Lopez. Uh oh, I shouldn&#8217;t have said that.&#8221;   

It's around the 45 second mark, but it's hard to hear...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm1ZL6W0h_8


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> J.Lo and Marc have split according to People Magazine. ((((
> 
> *I really thought this relationship would last. :*(


You might have been one of the few and only ones then. I never thought this would last....I wonder what eventually cause the breakup...


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> Well, how you get him is how you lose him. .


Yup, Yup!


----------



## Ladybug09

Touch said:


> not surprised. how you get him is how you loose him


Yup!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, I'm shocked!  Didn't keep super close tabs on these two after they married, LOL, but I thought they would make it.  Super sad for those adorable twins...


----------



## Ladybug09

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't see why anyone would be shocked by this. The only reason she married him in the first place was because Ben Affleck *(the one she really wanted) *dumped her and her biological clock was ticking. I think the only surprising part is that it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> What she saw in him was that he was willing to *dump his wife and marry her quickly *and she wanted to save face after Ben dumped her.


ummmmm, don't agree with that....I think she USED him to legitimize her career and take it to another level, but I doooo agree about the biological clock.


----------



## justkell

I also don't think this is a friendly split. Usually when celebrity couples break up and release a statement they say how they both love each other and have much mutual respect for each other. JLO and MA's statement only said everything has been split amicably.


----------



## Pursegrrl

justkell said:


> I also don't think this is a friendly split. Usually when celebrity couples break up and release a statement they say how they both love each other and have much mutual respect for each other. JLO and MA's statement only said everything has been split amicably.


 
mmmm hmmm...methinks ITA with this as sad as it is...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> Right!! Jlo has a full head of hair!! Cassie has to be quaking right now...



I'm so through with you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

somewhere Diddy is packing his bags, leaving Cassie and Kim, headed for J Lo!


----------



## Lola69

^^LOL, but seriously i was shocked to hear the news, especially that they had a vow renewal last year. As you can see nobody suspected problems unless paparazzi would've seen it, then people would've been like hmm i see something wrong there. Not saying everyone just some people. I had to make sure i saw it was from a reliable source to make sure it was true, i never believe these stories. Comes to show you really can't judge a book by it's cover. I feel so bad for the kids, that's who will suffer the most.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't see why anyone would be shocked by this. The only reason she married him in the first place was because Ben Affleck (the one she really wanted) dumped her and her biological clock was ticking. I think the only surprising part is that it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> What she saw in him was that he was willing to dump his wife and marry her quickly and she wanted to save face after Ben dumped her.


I vaguely remember that the wedding was all planned, dress and all... and they broke up.  So Affleck dumped her and it wasn't a mutual decision?

What's the story with Affleck's wife then?  She's the opposite of Lopez in the maintenance department... Garner seems like a sweetie and Lopez is anything but...  What's the story or is it all just rumour?


----------



## Lola69

justkell said:


> I'm not surprised. Marc has always been very controlling of her. It was only a matter of time before she couldn't take it anymore.



Seriously?! How would you know that? We really can't judge from the outside.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^I was shocked bcuz they looked so good for each other during American Idol S10


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> I vaguely remember that the wedding was all planned, dress and all... and they broke up.  So Affleck dumped her and it wasn't a mutual decision?
> 
> What's the story with Affleck's wife then?  She's the opposite of Lopez in the maintenance department... Garner seems like a sweetie and Lopez is anything but...  What's the story or is it all just rumour?



I just remember at the time the articles about the split with Ben implied that he liked to be a casual guy and she always had him dress to the nines as one example and I just got the gut feeling he was the dumper. Like she was always trying to make him into something he was not. I hardly ever see him out in the public eye anymore because I think JLO was the one who likes all the press and he hated it.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> You might have been one of the few and only ones then. I never thought this would last....I wonder what eventually cause the breakup...


I wonder if the resurgence--if you wanna call it that--in her career because the Idol gig was an issue for Marc Anthony. It wouldn't surprise me that he was happy that her career was sort of stagnant while he was out doing his concerts and the one working outside the home, so to speak.



Allisonfaye said:


> I just remember at the time the articles about the split with Ben implied that he liked to be a casual guy and she always had him dress to the nines as one example and I just got the gut feeling he was the dumper. Like she was always trying to make him into something he was not. I hardly ever see him out in the public eye anymore because I think JLO was the one who likes all the press and he hated it.


I remember hearing something about that, too. He seems like a pretty casual guy (in terms of his dressing), and she's very much a bling-bling type of person. When he was with her, that was the main time that I ever saw him dressed to the nines.


----------



## sierrasun1

Jayne1 said:


> I read an article about how she and her kids made that ad for Gucci's new children's collection on a beach somewhere.
> 
> The writer said that when the shoot was over, she jumped into a car with Marc and drove away and the children were then taken into another car with their two nannies.
> 
> I never wanted my kids to be away from us -- so I never forgot that part of the story. Celebs are so different sometimes.





I'd never heard this!!  Yikes, that to me is so sad if true.  The only thing I'd heard is that Marc was against her doing the photo shoot with the kids....


----------



## Touch

I dont think she will get back with diddy. HE had the flame she didnt. Ben was the one person i think she was REALLY into but it didnt work out


----------



## too_cute

the seven year itch is no joke.


----------



## NY_Mami

My dad wants to marry J.LO now.... lol....


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i just hope there isn't anyone else ... yet. given J-Lo's track record i can't help but think there could be someone else._


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Unless she is trying to make an R&B album, I doubt she will return to Puffy. JLo picks her men according to the audience she is trying to reach.


----------



## needloub

BagOuttaHell said:


> Unless she is trying to make an R&B album, I doubt she will return to Puffy. JLo picks her men according to the audience she is trying to reach.



Totally agree! She also changes her looks according to the man she is with at the time...


----------



## babypie

Oh J-Lo....


----------



## Allisonfaye

Touch said:


> I dont think she will get back with diddy. HE had the flame she didnt. Ben was the one person i think she was REALLY into but it didnt work out



I agree that Ben was the one she was into. Isn't P. Diddy married to someone else anyway?



NY_Mami said:


> My dad wants to marry J.LO now.... lol....



He probably has a shot...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I agree that Ben was the one she was into. Isn't P. Diddy married to someone else anyway?..



Diddy isn't married, he just has too many baby-mommas and poor Cassie hanging in the wings....


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> somewhere Diddy is packing his bags, leaving Cassie and Kim, headed for J Lo!



 Yep he's still pining for her after all these years..


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> I read an article about how she and her kids made that ad for Gucci's new children's collection on a beach somewhere.
> 
> The writer said that when the shoot was over, she jumped into a car with Marc and drove away and the children were then taken into another car with their two nannies.
> 
> I never wanted my kids to be away from us -- so I never forgot that part of the story.  Celebs are so different sometimes.



I think it could've been a safety issue with the paparazzi, separating the parents from the children in case of a car chase. I can imagine it's not easy for any parents to be separated from their babies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> I think it could've been a safety issue with the paparazzi, separating the parents from the children in case of a car chase. I can imagine it's not easy for any parents to be separated from their babies.



I can see that or maybe Skeletor and Jenny from the Block had another engagement to attend after the shoot, hence 2 separate cars.


----------



## taniherd

DC-Cutie said:


> I can see that or maybe *Skeletor *and Jenny from the Block had another engagement to attend after the shoot, hence 2 separate cars.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I think it could've been a safety issue with the paparazzi, separating the parents from the children in case of a car chase. I can imagine it's not easy for any parents to be separated from their babies.


There was no paparazzi, they closed the beach for the shoot.

The writer made of point of saying that they're not hands-on parents, they have lots of staff to take care of everything.


DC-Cutie said:


> I can see that or maybe Skeletor and Jenny from the Block had another engagement to attend after the shoot, hence 2 separate cars.


That could be it -- maybe...


----------



## Jayne1

sorry - double post...


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> There was no paparazzi, they closed the beach for the shoot.
> 
> The writer made of point of saying that they're not hands-on parents, they have lots of staff to take care of everything.
> 
> That could be it -- maybe...



Oh  well then.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Dayanara is ready to give Jenny a big ole slice of Humble Pie with a side of Karma...


----------



## tweegy

*checking in*

Have we found out who's cheating??


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I can see that or maybe Skeletor and Jenny from the Block had another engagement to attend after the shoot, hence 2 separate cars.




 Maybe he was trying to deflect He-Man's attention... But yea that sounds plausible...


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> *checking in*
> 
> Have we found out who's cheating??


You know -- she has such 'A' list PR people behind her... they made an average dancer and so-so singer into a huge star.  I bet they will spin this to her advantage.

He, on the other hand, does not have a powerhouse PR firm behind him... although he's the one with the real talent in the family. So it will be interesting to see how her people spin this.

I noticed that just last week, she was photographed in Disneyworld with her kids.  I mean... come on, since when does she do that?  I should have known something was up when I saw her pushing a stroller in the hot sun...


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> You know -- she has such 'A' list PR people behind her... they made an average dancer and so-so singer into a huge star.  I bet they will spin this to her advantage.
> 
> He, on the other hand, does not have a powerhouse PR firm behind him... although he's the one with the real talent in the family. So it will be interesting to see how her people spin this.
> 
> I noticed that just last week, she was photographed in Disneyworld with her kids.  I mean... come on, since when does she do that?  I should have known something was up when I saw her pushing a stroller in the hot sun...




That's true!!

And we ignored the main tell of the end..the bish wore flats 

We should have called it right then and there!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

From what I've been reading on blogs most "sources" are saying that infidelity was not a factor in their breakup. Supposedly Jen got tired of Marc's controlling ways and he wasn't happy about the resurgence in her career.  We'll never know what really happened but I can def see that being the reason. 



Jayne1 said:


> You know -- she has such 'A' list PR people behind her... they made an average dancer and so-so singer into a huge star.  I bet they will spin this to her advantage.
> 
> He, on the other hand, does not have a powerhouse PR firm behind him... although he's the one with the real talent in the family. So it will be interesting to see how her people spin this.
> 
> I noticed that just last week, she was photographed in Disneyworld with her kids.  I mean... come on, since when does she do that?  I should have known something was up when I saw her pushing a stroller in the hot sun...




That's not the first time she was photographed at Disneyland with her children. She and Marc took them last year....and she wore flats.

ETA: I might be the only one who doesn't see anything special about Marc. Yes, he's talented but it's nothing extraordinary  


IMO, Jennifer is just in love with being in love. Once the initial  feeling wears off she's over it. It seems like she got what she wanted out of her marriage with Marc: kids


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lainey Gossip: 



> JLo and Marc Anthony &#8211; DONE!
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez did not bring Marc Anthony to meet Prince William and Catherine the other night. Instead, it was her mother. And now... just in...
> JLo and Marc Anthony are OVER.
> 
> "We have decided to end our marriage. This was a very difficult decision. We have come to an amicable conclusion on all matters. It is a painful time for all involved, and we appreciate the respect of our privacy at this time."
> 
> They just celebrated their 7th wedding anniversary. Admit it. You did not think they would make it 7 years. I remember I did a poll when that happened. It happened like 5 minutes after she left Ben Affleck. And most people picked 6 months as the maximum amount of time it would be before she left Marc.
> 
> 7 years and two children later...
> 
> And it&#8217;s her 3rd divorce.
> 
> As for what precipitated the break &#8211; from what I understand, it&#8217;s not infidelity. But there may be something there with how controlling he seemed to be, paranoid, and possessive. It was evident on carpets, we saw it ourselves a few years ago at the Oscars. I remember Ben Mulroney interviewing her and Marc standing behind, glaring, on high alert, and I wrote at the time that it felt a little... too intense. She&#8217;s over it now. She&#8217;s over the accusations, she&#8217;s over the jealousy, she&#8217;s over giving into it.
> 
> This announcement came pretty much right at the end of the work day on Friday New York time. They wanted to bury it before the weekend, the same move Brad and Jen pulled in 2005. Here&#8217;s what I do know:
> 
> They&#8217;ve been working on this all week, negotiating how to handle this announcement and control it before it exploded on its own. I'm told that there was a magazine - not People - who had a hold of this days ago. They've been dealing and bargaining for days to hold off so they could get their sh-t together. Behind the scenes it was a mess, with her side the driving force eager to benefit from the situation, get it out there and start a clean break. As always when it comes to a JLo break up, when she&#8217;s done, she is DONE. And she&#8217;s been done for a while. *My sources say that it was Marc who was stalling, especially as there were some business interests at stake. There was the matter of his debt, and the two were supposed to collaborate on a few projects but he needs those more than she does, considering how successful she just was on Idol. *
> 
> Which means...
> 
> You know JLo. She falls in love fast and hard. There will be another by 2012. Guaranteed. And she&#8217;ll be married again before 2013. What&#8217;s your prediction? I&#8217;d love to hear it. Email me, let me know.



This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow. dont they go way way back? I remember seeing a show on VH1 or MTV and it sounded like they were long lost lovers who finallly found each other again or something. I sorta bought it. oh well. 

yea, the flats. dead giveaway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> wow. dont they go way way back? I remember seeing a show on VH1 or MTV and it sounded like they were long lost lovers who finallly found each other again or something. I sorta bought it. oh well.
> 
> yea, the flats. dead giveaway.



they go way back, but he was married to Dayanara when they got together.  JLo was her friend....


----------



## CobaltBlu

DC-Cutie said:


> they go way back, but he was married to Dayanara when they got together.  JLo was her friend....



did she poach him?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

JLo and Kimmy are very similar in terms of being in love with being in love.


----------



## NY_Mami

allisonfaye said:


> he probably has a shot...


 
lol.....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

As much as I loathe JLo, I don't understand why she gets blamed for Marc and Dayanara splitting.

Does anyone remember that Marc was slapped with a paternity suit at the end of their marriage. Heck Does Dayanara remember this? Yeesh. That whole scenario is very Alicia, Mashonda, Swizz.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Dayanara & Marc were definitely having problems before JLO came back into his life. D & M even separated for a bit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> As much as I loathe JLo, I don't understand why she gets blamed for Marc and Dayanara splitting.
> 
> Does anyone remember that Marc was slapped with a paternity suit at the end of their marriage. Heck Does Dayanara remember this? Yeesh. That whole scenario is very Alicia, Mashonda, Swizz.



I don't think anyone is blaming her for the split.  But it's just bad business to:

a) speed xxx up (ie Marc's quickie divorce) to get married
b) start a romance with your friend (I think she knew Marc 1st, then became Dayanara's friend).  Either way, it's just not a good look...


----------



## chay

there's actually a rumor that just started that JLo might have hooked up with guy that plays her love interest in her latest video... incidentally, this guy is also separating with his significant other...


I can't find the article right now, but I read it sometime this weekend


----------



## iluvmybags

Hmmm, interesting --   Could the timing of the announcement of their split be tied to start of this show?  To be honest, I hadn't heard of a reality series w/JLo & Marc Anthony, but of course now, everyone's gonna be asking -- can they still work together now that they've split?  And of course, people will tune in just to see for themselves.



> Just because they couldn't make it work at home, doesn't mean they can't make it work on the TV screen!
> 
> Or so it would seem, because Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony's television project, the international talent show ¡Q'viva! The Chosen, will reportedly not be affected by their split
> 
> XIX Entertainment confirms to E! that ¡Q'viva! The Chosen will continue production as scheduled. "Both Jennifer and Mark are committed to the ¡Q'viva! project and will work on it as planned," a rep for XIX says. "The show goes on!"
> 
> Lopez and Anthony partnered with Simon Fuller's XIX Entertainment and Endemol to produce the series, in which they mine Latin America for unearthed talent. ¡Q'viva! The Chosen is still in pre-production, and the ex-couple are set to film this autumn in South America
> 
> J.Lo and Marc, who were together for seven years, annouced their seperation on Friday. "This was a very difficult decision," they said in a statement to E! News. "We have come to an amicable conclusion on all matters. It is a painful time for all involved and we appreciate the respect of our privacy at this time."
> 
> Do you think their split will help or hinder the publicity surrounding the project?




Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252700_jennifer_lopez_marc_anthonyrsquos.html#ixzz1SQ41qoAb


----------



## talldrnkofwater

They also have a Khios collection coming out soon.


----------



## HauteMama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> IMO, Jennifer is just in love with being in love. Once the initial  feeling wears off she's over it. It seems like she got what she wanted out of her marriage with Marc: kids


 
I agree. And it is interesting that they split just as her star is rising again with her spot on American Idol. Now that people are talking about her again, she is ready to move on. I agree that she will have someone else lined up by the end of next year, if not before. This was, what? Marriage number 4 for her? After that many marriages a person has to start considering the common denominator in each failed relationship.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Unless she is trying to make an R&B album, I doubt she will return to Puffy. JLo picks her men according to the audience she is trying to reach.


^^^Yep, this TOTALLY agree.


----------



## manditex

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think anyone is blaming her for the split. But it's just bad business to:
> 
> a) speed xxx up (ie Marc's quickie divorce) to get married
> b) start a romance with your friend (I think she knew Marc 1st, then became Dayanara's friend). Either way, it's just not a good look...


 

Exactly--of course they were havin probs already, but she sure didn't help things, and to me it shows lack of class.  Im from the Bx, and around here to tell you the truth, not to many ppl like her. I know plenty of ppl from the Castle Hill area where she's from, who can't believe the phony persona she puts on for tv. If anyone wants to take the time and walk through the Bx (which she claims but never does) there are at least 100 better looking Puerto Rican girls, with butts just as big,and who actually have talent). She got lucky thats all.  Average looks, and a damn good stylist.  She'a s phony.


----------



## bisousx

Oh I totally believe that her persona is fake.. but I'm surprised to hear that people think JLO has average looks. Damn.. she's a 15/10 in my eyes - after getting her hair straightened, highlighted and some surgeries. (http://celebritysurgery.org/the-full-work/jennifer-lopez/)


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Dayanara is ready to give Jenny a big ole slice of Humble Pie with a side of Karma...


Yup, yup!


----------



## manditex

bisousx said:


> Oh I totally believe that her persona is fake.. but I'm surprised to hear that people think JLO has average looks. Damn.. she's a 15/10 in my eyes - after getting her hair straightened, highlighted and some surgeries. (http://celebritysurgery.org/the-full-work/jennifer-lopez/)


 

idk if you ever saw her as a dancer on In Living Color,she had massive work done!! But even though she got her start with the Wayans Brothers and Jamie Foxx, she tries to leave that in the past.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> You know -- she has such 'A' list PR people behind her... they made an average dancer and so-so singer into a huge star.  I bet they will spin this to her advantage.
> 
> He, on the other hand, does not have a powerhouse PR firm behind him... although he's the one with the real talent in the family. So it will be interesting to see how her people spin this.
> 
> I noticed that just last week, she was photographed in Disneyworld with her kids.  I mean... come on, since when does she do that?  I should have known something was up when I saw her pushing a stroller in the hot sun...


yup!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I must be the only one who doesn't think JLo had "massive work done". Her nose and lips look the same to me. The only major difference is that she's much slimmer than she was in her fly girl days 

Either way, I think she's gorgeous. 40+ and continuously sh!ts on women half her age. She's just fab.




HauteMama said:


> I agree. And it is interesting that they split just as her star is rising again with her spot on American Idol. Now that people are talking about her again, she is ready to move on. I agree that she will have someone else lined up by the end of next year, if not before. This was, what? Marriage number 4 for her? *After that many marriages a person has to start considering the common denominator in each failed relationship.*



She's on her 3rd marriage but I agree with the bolded.


----------



## Swanky

I see the nose job for sure; then I see the luck of a rich woman w/ access to amazing dermatologists, skincare, diet, exercise, make up artists, hair stylists, etc. . .


----------



## White Orchid

Her nose looks the same in every photo bar the heavily photo-shopped profile one.  I know she's more than likely had plastic surgery but I'm with LadyL, her nose still doesn't like much different to me.

I think she is VERY attractive but that doesn't make me like her.  Much like Kim K really.  Just a pretty outer shell and nothing more.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Oh I totally believe that her persona is fake.. but I'm surprised to hear that people think JLO has average looks. Damn.. she's a 15/10 in my eyes - after getting her hair straightened, highlighted and some surgeries. (http://celebritysurgery.org/the-full-work/jennifer-lopez/)





manditex said:


> idk if you ever saw her as a dancer on In Living Color,she had massive work done!! But even though she got her start with the Wayans Brothers and Jamie Foxx, she tries to leave that in the past.


Yes, she has really changed from the first time we saw her! I would never have thought the not-so-pretty, kinda short and kinda hefty In Living Color dancer could ever look as gorgeous as JLo does now.

I'm so old -- I remember when she used to have very dark brown eyes.


----------



## Swanky

it was a little wider and rounder - her nose is much more refined now:









even speculation of some chin and lip work


----------



## Jayne1

What a metamorphous!

That was a good show, wasn't it?


----------



## bisousx

Yep. JLO is a great example of tasteful plastic surgery.


----------



## White Orchid

I still see it more as a result of weight-loss.  Heck I don't know.  Sometimes, just the way you tilt your head can make a difference in photos (I'm an amateur photographer) so yeah...She's definitely improved though and no doubt in part due to a great stylist, colourist and weight-loss.

I WISH I knew the cause of the break-up.  I recall her being on Ellen not long ago in this beige jumpsuit and Ellen joked about the film-clip with the hot guy on the beach and, I dunno...she (as in JLO) almost had this cheeky look on her face like "Yeah, another day in the office".  Hmmm....I wouldn't put it past her....

Divorce is so rife nowadays.  And people wonder why I'm so gun-shy....


----------



## Nikk

It is known that marc has a nasty coke habit and that put him into debt. I also think J lo was helping him pay it off


----------



## PrincessMe

^^wow her chin is definitely diffrent  a Spanish woman I met was telling me awhile ago marc was on heroin too  bc I hadent heard too much about him mainstream but in latin community he is of course more well known awhile back, before Jlo


----------



## `JeNNY

Jayne1 said:


> What a metamorphous!
> 
> That was a good show, wasn't it?



In all honestly all it looks like is weight-loss, make-up and tweezing...
And with the jaw/chin, I think I remember watching on some science 
channel  when women get older our jaws become wider... I remember 
this because I remember @ the time thinking my jaw was huge/I didn't want it to get bigger lol

And I have a friend who stood on a float with Marc Anthony who said he looked like he was on 
coke because he was so skinny. To which I replied "but he was always skinny, people always say that
they think he's taking drugs because he's so skinny" but my friend was adamant that the skinny seemed
to be because of drugs.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...His-cryptic-comment-Jennifer-Lopez-split.html

'They say I am a single man': Marc Anthony's cryptic comment on split from Jennifer Lopez at Colombia concert

Last updated at 8:58 AM on 18th July 2011

*
Pair rowing over who should quit reality show they're BOTH signed up for
*
The shock announcement of his split from wife Jennifer Lopez on Friday insisted it was an amicable decision.
But March Anthony has fuelled speculation that the breakdown of his marriage isn't quite as it seems.
The singer made a cryptic reference to his personal life during a concert in Bogota, Colombia last night. He told the crowd: 'They say I am a single man.'

It was the 42-year-old's only comment on the subject at the event, but his remark attracted great applause and cheers from the audience, Colombia's Caracol television network reported.

His bitter-sounding statement comes amid reports that he and his estranged wife are fighting over who should feature in new reality TV show Q'Viva! The Chosen.
Media mogul Simon Fuller wanted both of them to front the new programmes - but now it appears J-Lo is most likely to pull out as the pair can barely speak to each other except about their children.

Meanwhile, Colombian TV network Caracol also reported that Anthony's management went to great lengths to shield the singer from the press at the Parque Simon Bolivar stadium last night, and that the security measures around him were 'extreme' to prevent him having to answer questions.
Marc sang 15 of his hits including Contra la Corriente (Against the Current), Valio la Pena (It Was Worth It), and Tu Amor Me Hace Bien (Your Love Does Me Good).


----------



## too_cute

i don't know about the plastic surgery. people's noses can look different in photos. mine for instance can look double it's actual size sometimes in photos, not sure why. sometimes it looks smaller than it actually is, at times pointy. most of the time it's TTS. it really depends on angle, zoom etc.


----------



## White Orchid

If he does take Coke/is a Coke addict, why leave now though?  I wouldn't have put up it so if that is the reason, why now?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Those photos doesn't show she had a nose job, they are different angles and in the after phots she nose has been contoured by makeup


----------



## Compass Rose

Didn't anyone here ever see the movie about Selena that JLo starred in about 15 years ago or so?  Nose job.


----------



## savvy23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I see the nose job for sure; then I see the luck of a rich woman w/ access to amazing dermatologists, skincare, diet, exercise, make up artists, hair stylists, etc. . .


I know quite a few ladies myself that you can never tell unless they tell you too.

I think JLO has quite the entourage of great people helping her look this way.  Lets face it people---everyone in Hollywood has had a nip and tuck! 

The only thing for sure she can claim is real is her AMAZING legs and butt!  Also--whoever said the Brown Eyed comment; my mom said the same thing a few years ago or awhile back.  In her early days...her eyes seemed darker.  Then again Paris has brown eyes with blue contacts; so again Hollywood!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Compass Rose said:


> Didn't anyone here ever see the movie about Selena that JLo starred in about 15 years ago or so? Nose job.


 
Selena is one of my favorite movies and singers (RIP).  She did a helluva job portraying her.

Nose job - perhaps, because when she was preggers, her nose was pretty big.  She had a slight revision, in pics of her without makeup or non-photoshopped you can see it.


----------



## Jayne1

Marc is on drugs??  I'm so disappointed!  (He's a phenomenal talent, isn't he?)


----------



## Jayne1

savvy23 said:


> I know quite a few ladies myself that you can never tell unless they tell you too.
> 
> I think JLO has quite the entourage of great people helping her look this way.  Lets face it people---everyone in Hollywood has had a nip and tuck!
> 
> The only thing for sure she can claim is real is her AMAZING legs and butt!  *Also--whoever said the Brown Eyed comment; my mom said the same thing a few years ago or awhile back.  In her early days...her eyes seemed darker.  *Then again Paris has brown eyes with blue contacts; so again Hollywood!


I've noticed that when actresses/celebrities go blonder, they wear lighter contacts to go along with the lighter hair. Her eyes are a light brown now... but I remember when they were dark brown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Marc is on drugs?? I'm so disappointed! (He's a phenomenal talent, isn't he?)


 
the talented ones seem to be the most troubled ones..  yes, it's very sad.


----------



## Bella613

Nothing surprises me anymore....

Random--
I still remember seeing video of Marc bawling when he and Dayanara renewed their vows in PR.  So weird....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the talented ones seem to be the most troubled ones.. yes, it's very sad.


 
Agree!  I didn't know he was in debt though.  Didn't they buy shares of the Miami Dolphins? Also, they always fly private (even Mariah does commercial a lot now), so I assumed the money was flowing.


----------



## NoSnowHere

The variety show is still going to proceed, despite the breakup. Anything for money I suppose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree! I didn't know he was in debt though. Didn't they buy shares of the Miami Dolphins? Also, they always fly private (even Mariah does commercial a lot now), so I assumed the money was flowing.


 
Most celebs fly private as part of contracts for whatever they are going to promote.  Not very many actually own private jets.  

I like to call it Faux-Flossing


----------



## LADC_chick

PrincessMe said:


> ^^wow her chin is definitely diffrent  a Spanish woman I met was telling me awhile ago marc was on heroin too  bc I hadent heard too much about him mainstream but in latin community he is of course more well known awhile back, before Jlo


 
I remember him being referred to as the Prince of Salsa (or maybe it was the King of Salsa) back when I was in college, and that was in 2001.

I'm interested to see how their Latin American Idol comes along now since they're splitting.


----------



## legaldiva

This makes me so sad!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Most celebs fly private as part of contracts for whatever they are going to promote. Not very many actually own private jets.
> 
> I like to call it Faux-Flossing


 

LOL.  I know Beyonce and Jay have an account with Marquis and I know Mariah has one with Sentient jet, so it always shocks me when they scale down and fly commercial.  I have yet to see Jen fly commercial, so that is why I assumed her money with Marc was overflowing.


----------



## Jayne1

Bella613 said:


> Random--
> I still remember seeing video of Marc bawling when he and Dayanara renewed their vows in PR.  So weird....


I remember that  too!  All that emotion! They renewed their vows and were divorced...  how many years later?  One? Two?


----------



## iluvmybags

> Three days after dropping the bomb that he and Jennifer Lopez were blowing up their seven-year marriage, Marc Anthony looks ready to play the field again.
> 
> Making his first post-split appearance at a weekend concert in Coluombia, the salsa king made light of his personal life by teasing thousands of female admirers about his newly minted single status.
> 
> So what'd he get off his chest that had fans in such a tizzy?
> 
> "They say I'm a single man," quipped Anthony, 42, before launching into one of his trademark romantic salsa hits.
> 
> According to media reports, the audience at the Símon Bolívar Metropolitan Park in Bogotá greeted the Latin heartthrob's comment with cheers. This, after Anthonydecked out in a black sportjacket and loose-fitting black button down open at the neckkicked off his set with "Aguanile," the song he and J.Lo sang on the American Idol finale last May.
> 
> The "I Need to Know" singer however didn't look too broken up. Anthony blew kisses at the crowd in return.
> 
> Colombian TV network Caracol reported that the Puerto Rican entertainer's camp made an extraordinary effort to shield Anthony from prying questions from the press about what went wrong with Lopez.
> 
> While bidding adios to their union, the duo, however, still plans to maintain business ties.
> 
> Aside from continuing to develop their reported reality competition, ¡Q'viva! The Chosen, Anthony and Lopez will also continue honoring their deal with Kohl's to create and promote two upcoming apparel and accessories lines, albeit with a slightly different tag line.
> 
> Instead of hyping the pair as "the first celebrity couple to simultaneously design collections for one retailer" as Kohl's did when unveiling the news last November, the retailer tells Women's Wear Daily the retailer is now marketing the clothing as "two separate distinctive collections."
> 
> "We have two separate agreements with Jennifer and Marc and always intended to have separate lines," said Rick Darling, president of LF USA, which is sublicensing the brands to Kohl's exclusively. "[Their separation] doesn't impact the agreements in any way."


Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b252749_jennifer_who_marc_anthony_flirts_with.html#ixzz1STZH6Djs


----------



## Liya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it was a little wider and rounder - her nose is much more refined now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even speculation of some chin and lip work



Great pics Swanky! She has one of the best nose jobs in the industry. I am surprised so many people are oblivious to it. Look at the slightly upturned tip of her nose in the "after" pics; it looks nothing like the longer/drooping tip in the "before" pics.


----------



## Nat

The anguished face of J.Lo: Forlorn Jennifer Lopez emerges for first time since shock split from Marc Anthony







Jennifer Lopez has no doubt endured a difficult time since announcing the split from her husband of seven years, Marc Anthony, last Friday. 
And it was clearly evident on the singer's face when she was spotted for the first time since the shock announcement, last night. 
Sitting in the back of a chauffeured car, the anguished 42-year-old showed the strain as she left MILK Studios in Hollywood.


With her brow deeply burrowed, Jennifer clearly wasn't in the mood for any attention and was promptly whisked home from the venue in a friends Bentley. 
The singer it seems is throwing herself right back into work to help cope with the sudden split from Anthony.

She spent the day in the studio for a work project, staying for approximately six hours, only breaking for lunch, *where she is said to have enjoyed a New York steak cooked medium rare.* => very important details!! 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erges-1st-time-shock-split.html#ixzz1STbpb17y


----------



## imgg

savvy23 said:


> I know quite a few ladies myself that you can never tell unless they tell you too.
> 
> I think JLO has quite the entourage of great people helping her look this way.  Lets face it people---everyone in Hollywood has had a nip and tuck!
> 
> *The only thing for sure she can claim is real is her AMAZING *legs and *butt!*  Also--whoever said the Brown Eyed comment; my mom said the same thing a few years ago or awhile back.  In her early days...her eyes seemed darker.  Then again Paris has brown eyes with blue contacts; so again Hollywood!



When she first came out, her butt was HUGE!! In the movie Selena it really show cased her ginormous rump.  Along with some other appearances back in the day.  Her butt looks so much smaller now so I don't think it's completely natural.

I also think she has done some other cosmetic work.  Definitely her nose.  Luckily, she's only had minor tweaks so she doesn't look like a completely different person.  Her hair extensions make a huge difference on her as well.  She's definitely "made up" most of the time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I still don't see the nose job but whatevs....

Financially JLo brought more to that marriage than Marc did. Did they have a prenup? I'm curious to see how it will play out.


----------



## manditex

imgg said:


> When she first came out, her butt was HUGE!! In the movie Selena it really show cased her ginormous rump. Along with some other appearances back in the day. Her butt looks so much smaller now so I don't think it's completely natural.


 

When she 1st came out, she had what is called a ghetto-booty, or a badun-kadunk  lol. She definitely had some lipo back there, so it still "pops"  But it's more refined looking


----------



## manditex

Jayne1 said:


> Marc is on drugs?? I'm so disappointed! (He's a phenomenal talent, isn't he?)


 


idk for sure, but it has always been on the down low, that he was a druggie.


----------



## LADC_chick

manditex said:


> When she 1st came out, she had what is called a ghetto-booty, or a badun-kadunk lol. She definitely had some lipo back there, so it still "pops" But it's more refined looking


Goodness. Not a ghetto booty! (Well, even though that totally was how it was referred back in her Fly Girl days.)



Liya said:


> Great pics Swanky! She has one of the best nose jobs in the industry. I am surprised so many people are oblivious to it. Look at the slightly upturned tip of her nose in the "after" pics; it looks nothing like the longer/drooping tip in the "before" pics.


 I don't know. I really don't see anything. These side-by-side pictures aren't really proving much to me mainly because her head has a different tilt in both of them. In the first picture, her head is tilted slightly downward while it's tilted slightly upward in the second. That for me would account for why her nose looks tilted upward in one picture and not the other.


----------



## PrincessMe

in that last pic, her eyes are looking  alittle upturned & cat like..wonder if she had them done


----------



## PrincessMe

LADC_chick said:


> I'm interested to see how their Latin American Idol comes along now since they're splitting.


 crazy! i cant imagine..i feel like she wants the attention again of the press/tabloids/ect and is going to be going back to her old drama ways..i dont think marc is going to go for that


----------



## Sassys

As I have gotten older, my butt has shrunk down.  I still have a big butt, but I think I now know how to work-out for my body type, so that may be why I have not lost it 100%.  I have not had any plastic surgery, and I noticed when I was at the gym on Saturday, my booty is much smaller.  I like sliming down, but I don't want to get rid of my natural curves that I have learned to accept and love


----------



## Sassys

Marc Anthony & Jennifer Lopez Split 'After Months of Nonstop Arguing'

One of the last times they were in the public eye together, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony were sharing the stage &#8211; and a passionate kiss &#8211; at the May 25 American Idol finale. 

But after news broke Friday that the power couple were ending their marriage, their chemistry-driven musical number seems to have been a performance in more ways than one. 

A source close to the family tells PEOPLE that Anthony, 42, and Lopez, 41, who have two children, 3-year-old twins Max and Emme, together, split "after months of nonstop arguing." 

"Marc and Jennifer decided it's best to go their separate ways for the sake of their two kids," the source says. 

Anthony spent the weekend in Colombia, where he put his marital woes aside to put on an upbeat performance. The only reference to his marriage came in the form of a joke. "They're saying I'm single," he told the audience. 

Meanwhile, Lopez was back to work Sunday at Milk Studios in L.A., where she was shooting an ad campaign for her Kohl's fashion line. 

"Jennifer is doing okay," the source says. "In the past two weeks, she has spent a lot of quality time with her kids and her family in L.A." 

The source adds: "She is, of course, sad that she and Marc didn't work out, but they both feel they have tried everything." 

people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Supposedly, the business ventures they have are going forward because Marc needs the income and they felt like it was the responsible thing to do. (this is a business after all)

A lot of people seem to be blaming JLo but it takes two. I highly doubt Marc is just the innocent little mouse. I bet both of them have some issues.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if she will stay in LA or move back to NYC.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sassys said:


> As I have gotten older, my butt has shrunk down. I still have a big butt, but I think I now know how to work-out for my body type, so that may be why I have not lost it 100%. I have not had any plastic surgery, and I noticed when I was at the gym on Saturday, my booty is much smaller. I like sliming down, but I don't want to get rid of my natural curves that I have learned to accept and love


 I noticed that happened with my derriere when I really started working out a few years ago. I actually became sad when that happened. lol.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ Supposedly, the business ventures they have are going forward because Marc needs the income and they felt like it was the responsible thing to do. (this is a business after all)
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to be blaming JLo but it takes two. I highly doubt Marc is just the innocent little mouse. I bet both of them have some issues.


Oh, I'm definitely of the opinion that Marc wasn't happy with the resurgence in her career.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Marc is on drugs?? I'm so disappointed! (He's a phenomenal talent, isn't he?)


 Girl,where have you been? Yep, he is a major druggie. I've heard Coke and Definitely Heroin. One of my bloggist always mentions it and calls him Skeletor.


----------



## Swanky

I noticed her eyes as well.  Kind of like Kim K, smaller more cat like shaped instead of bright eyed.
JLo is GORJ IMO, whatever she's done works for her and is completely tasteful IMO.


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> I noticed that happened with my derriere when I really started working out a few years ago. I actually became sad when that happened. lol.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely of the opinion that Marc wasn't happy with the resurgence in her career.


 

Marc is a Latin man, and they do not like their women to be more successful them.  MArc probably thought that once the babies came, Jlo would put her career on the back burner and be happy as a full-time mommy.


----------



## tweegy

Did anyone read this !!!!!! 

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/07/15/jlo-and-skeletor-are-getting-divorce


----------



## Jayne1

Nat said:


> *The anguished face* of J.Lo: Forlorn Jennifer Lopez emerges for first time since shock split from Marc Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B] => very important details!!
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erges-1st-time-shock-split.html#ixzz1STbpb17y


That's not anguished -- that's pissed at the photographer!


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> Did anyone read this !!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/07/15/jlo-and-skeletor-are-getting-divorce



 The comments are the best.


----------



## Jayne1

manditex said:


> When she 1st came out, she had what is called a ghetto-booty, or a badun-kadunk  lol. She definitely had some lipo back there, so it still "pops"  But it's more refined looking


Yes, it was huge and so was the part under her ass... and around her ass... and she would never turn around for the camera and she never let people photograph her from the behind.

Then she _did_ turn around all the time for the camera, but by then it was smaller and everything around it was smaller, so it was presumed to be lipo -- but just enough lipo, not too much.


manditex said:


> idk for sure, but it has always been on the down low, that he was a druggie.


I always thought he was just intense because he's such a great artist.  So he wasn't eating because of all the emotions...


----------



## Jayne1

She had what Jane Fonda calls "good work."  One of the things appears to be a cute button nose, that suits her.

In fact all her work suits her and makes her look more beautiful -- that's why it's so good!


----------



## Nat

How many years are there between those pictures? 10? 15?


----------



## meluvs2shop

talldrnkofwater said:


> They also have a Khios collection coming out soon.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I noticed her eyes as well.  Kind of like Kim K, smaller more cat like shaped instead of bright eyed.
> JLo is GORJ IMO, whatever she's done works for her and is completely tasteful IMO.



Swanky- it also appears that her cheeks may have been done too? In her earlier days (way back) her cheekbones weren't as defined...but I guess that could be weight loss &/or contouring. 

Also,I never knew she had lipo on her butt!!! But her butt is much smaller now def doesn't look like it did in the movie, Selena.


----------



## HauteMama

I just think the speculation over every single body part is OTT. Sure, she may have had work done - the vast majority of Hollywood has had at least one invasive procedure and multiple non-invasive ones. But to go from nose to eyes to chin to cheeks to butt... is there any part she didn't have tweaked? In reality, there are a lot of changes that happen as we age and lose fat in some places while gaining it in others. That's not to say that any specific difference is aging vs alterations, just that I don't think she is a PS addict who has had each and every part of her body changed by surgery.


----------



## iluvmybags

HauteMama said:


> I just think the speculation over every single body part is OTT. Sure, she may have had work done - the vast majority of Hollywood has had at least one invasive procedure and multiple non-invasive ones. But to go from nose to eyes to chin to cheeks to butt... is there any part she didn't have tweaked? In reality, there are a lot of changes that happen as we age and lose fat in some places while gaining it in others. That's not to say that any specific difference is aging vs alterations, just that I don't think she is a PS addict who has had each and every part of her body changed by surgery.



I wish we had a "LIKE" button!!
But I guess this will do!!


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, I'm skeptical about all the so-called surgery she's had.  Her face is a lot more sculpted now simply IMO because she's lost weight.  Anyone who's gained weight (puts hand up) KNOWS that you lose definition in your face.  Your face becomes fuller and your cheek-bones are not so defined anymore, BUT on the plus side, your wrinkles aren't as obvious.

I'm still on the fence with her nose (I tend to think it's more to do with weight loss, good make-up conturing and how you tilt your head) but if she has had work, like the others have said, it's good because it's subtle.

Am still itchin' to know the real cause of the break-up.  Is it another guy, is Marc really a Coke addict and so on.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

HauteMama said:


> I just think the speculation over every single body part is OTT. Sure, she may have had work done - the vast majority of Hollywood has had at least one invasive procedure and multiple non-invasive ones. But to go from nose to eyes to chin to cheeks to butt... is there any part she didn't have tweaked? In reality, there are a lot of changes that happen as we age and lose fat in some places while gaining it in others. That's not to say that any specific difference is aging vs alterations, just that I don't think she is a PS addict who has had each and every part of her body changed by surgery.



Yes! Great post


----------



## too_cute

HauteMama said:


> I just think the speculation over every single body part is OTT. Sure, she may have had work done - the vast majority of Hollywood has had at least one invasive procedure and multiple non-invasive ones. But to go from nose to eyes to chin to cheeks to butt... is there any part she didn't have tweaked?* In reality, there are a lot of changes that happen as we age and lose fat in some places while gaining it in others.* That's not to say that any specific difference is aging vs alterations, just that I don't think she is a PS addict who has had each and every part of her body changed by surgery.


i agree fully.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *A lot of people seem to be blaming JLo* but it takes two. I highly doubt Marc is just the innocent little mouse. I bet both of them have some issues.


why are they blaming her?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From what I have read the sentiment is that Marc was abusing her. Which I don't believe. 

But I do believe her camp will be riding the JLo single mom angle for awhile.


----------



## Bella613

bisousx said:


> The comments are the best.



Agreed!
That's just what I needed with my morning coffee!


----------



## nazaluke

I feel bad that they are splitting, and agree that her success (and accompanying inflated ego) has probably led to this. He is a fantastic singer, and she is a mediocre (at best) singer and actress, but much bigger personality. 

Poor Max and Emme!


----------



## Jahpson

Every time her career takes off she leaves a marriage. Very careless Ms. Lopez


----------



## Touch

Jahpson said:


> Every time her career takes off she leaves a marriage. Very careless Ms. Lopez


i thin jen likes the idea of marriage but its clearly not for her. she seems like a free spirit and or very into herself. She should just stay fly and single from now on. Some  ppl really love the idea of marriage and family but the reality is often a different story. she should just stay fly, sexy and single forever lol


----------



## Sassys

Touch said:


> i thin jen likes the idea of marriage but its clearly not for her. she seems like a free spirit and or very into herself. She should just stay fly and single from now on. Some ppl really love the idea of marriage and family but the reality is often a different story. she should just stay fly, sexy and single forever lol


 
I agree!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nothing surprises me when it comes to marriage, only the people in the marriage know what its really like and what's really going on. I wish them both and their kids the best!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't think JLo had "massive work done". Her nose and lips look the same to me. The only major difference is that she's much slimmer than she was in her fly girl days
> 
> Either way, I think she's gorgeous. 40+ and continuously sh!ts on women half her age. She's just fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's on her 3rd marriage but I agree with the bolded.


----------



## Sassys

Marc Anthony 'hated the fact J-Lo was a sex symbol' and tried to 'control her wardrobe' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hony-hated-J-Lo-sex-symbol.html#ixzz1SeWftz00


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony Fought Over Jealousy, Infidelity and Control

When they announced their split on July 15, Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony revealed they had already "come to an amicable conclusion on all matters." 

For those who know the couple, that statement might have been more surprising than calling an end to their seven-year marriage. 

The decision to split actually came "after months of nonstop arguing," says a source close to the family. There were issues on a movie set, envy on the American Idol stage, and times that Lopez, 41, feared her husband wasn't faithful. 

An Anthony insider disputes infidelity claims and maintains the 42-year-old always supported her career. "They started to see life differently," the source says. 

As they move on to the next chapters of their lives, the Anthony insider also says the breakup is for the best. "Though they love, admire and respect each other very much, they just needed to be apart." 

people.com


----------



## Jayne1

Lopez's PR machine is first rate -- who knows how they're trying to spin this and who these "sources close to the family" really are. 

Has he changed so much since she first married him?  Doubt it. 

I think the poster who said she leaves a marriage when her carrier takes off could be spot on.


----------



## BonBonz

I read last night, think it was on TMZ, that she got paid $1 million to sing at a wedding in the Ukraine. Must be nice to make like $500k an hour, and they probably paid to fly her over there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Really?? She isn't even a good singer..lol..what a waste.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's a good performer/entertainer...  but singing wise - no effing bueno!


----------



## BonBonz

TMZ was commenting that people in the Ukraine are big drinkers, and her show was to start at like 11:30p so they'd be so drunk they wouldn't notice she can't sing well, lol!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rumors of Marc being controlling are nothing new.....those rumors have been swirling since they got together.....I'm honestly do think there's some truth to that. 

A lot of people seem intent on thinking Jlo is the cause of their split but I think they both played a part. Know one knows what went on behind closed doors but them. 

I just hope for Max and Emme's sake that things don't turn nasty. Things have been quiet since they announced the split and I hope it stays that way.



DC-Cutie said:


> she's a good performer/entertainer...  but singing wise - no effing bueno!



 Yes, JLo is vocally challenged but she's a damn good performer.....and that kinda makes up for that. I don't know about now but in her "Love don't cost a thing" days she put on a nice show.


----------



## Michele26

She's just "Jennie from the block!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

BonBonz said:


> TMZ was commenting that people in the Ukraine are big drinkers, and her show was to start at like 11:30p so they'd be so drunk they wouldn't notice she can't sing well, lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rumors of Marc being controlling are nothing new.....those rumors have been swirling since they got together.....I'm honestly do think there's some truth to that.
> 
> *A lot of people seem intent on thinking Jlo is the cause of their split but I think they both played a part. Know one knows what went on behind closed doors but them. *
> 
> *I just hope for Max and Emme's sake that things don't turn nasty. Things have been quiet since they announced the split and I hope it stays that way.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, JLo is vocally challenged but she's a damn good performer.....and that kinda makes up for that. I don't know about now but in her "Love don't cost a thing" days she put on a nice show.


----------



## Brandless

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I still don't see the nose job but whatevs....
> 
> Financially JLo brought more to that marriage than Marc did. Did they have a prenup? I'm curious to see how it will play out.


 
I heard yesterday on E news that they signed a postnuptial agreement so there should be no problem splitting their properties. Said they have three houses (probably mansions).


----------



## Sassys

Brandless said:


> I heard yesterday on E news that they signed a postnuptial agreement so there should be no problem splitting their properties. Said they have three houses (probably mansions).


 
Well the the Long island home was his before they got married.  They also have a place in Miami and Calabasas


----------



## greenpaix

Anyone else read the report that J.Lo's mom emailed Ben Afflect for advice days before they announced the split.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

greenpaix said:


> Anyone else read the report that J.Lo's mom emailed Ben Afflect for advice days before they announced the split.


 

here come the silly rumors


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> here come the silly rumors


 
Already started


----------



## Ejm1059

Yea, I heard about her mom possibly emailing Ben


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nat said:


> The anguished face of J.Lo: Forlorn Jennifer Lopez emerges for first time since shock split from Marc Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has no doubt endured a difficult time since announcing the split from her husband of seven years, Marc Anthony, last Friday.
> And it was clearly evident on the singer's face when she was spotted for the first time since the shock announcement, last night.
> Sitting in the back of a chauffeured car, the anguished 42-year-old showed the strain as she left MILK Studios in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> With her brow deeply burrowed, Jennifer clearly wasn't in the mood for any attention and was promptly whisked home from the venue in a friends Bentley.
> The singer it seems is throwing herself right back into work to help cope with the sudden split from Anthony.
> 
> She spent the day in the studio for a work project, staying for approximately six hours, only breaking for lunch, *where she is said to have enjoyed a New York steak cooked medium rare.* => very important details!!
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erges-1st-time-shock-split.html#ixzz1STbpb17y



Looks like she is due for her botox shot. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I noticed her eyes as well.  Kind of like Kim K, smaller more cat like shaped instead of bright eyed.
> JLo is GORJ IMO, whatever she's done works for her and is completely tasteful IMO.



I agree. She looks great. But I would bet my last dollar she has had a few procedures. Celebrities are ALL about appearance and there had to have been something she wasn't happy with about her looks. She looks so much less ethnic to me now than she did before. 



Jayne1 said:


> Lopez's PR machine is first rate -- who knows how they're trying to spin this and who these "sources close to the family" really are.
> 
> Has he changed so much since she first married him?  Doubt it.
> 
> I think the poster who said she leaves a marriage when her carrier takes off could be spot on.



I don't care what her PR machine says. I still think most people are going to blame her, given her track record.

Personally, I don't think celebs play by the same rules that the rest of us do. They don't necessarily get married for life. They get married for convenience, publicity, a big party, press....but they just don't get as ruffled if it doesn't work out. They just move on to the next guy/girl. I wouldn't be at all surprised if she had something going with someone else.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, Mark abused her and took advantage of her low self esteem and had an affair? Geez....why don't they say he was molesting their kids, too?


----------



## Michele26

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, Mark abused her and took advantage of her low self esteem and had an affair? Geez....why don't they say he was molesting their kids, too?



Yeah, her PR people are working OT.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't care what her PR machine says. I still think most people are going to blame her, given her track record.
> 
> Pe*rsonally, I don't think celebs play by the same rules that the rest of us do. They don't necessarily get married for life.* *They get married for convenience, publicity, a big party, press....but they just don't get as ruffled if it doesn't work out.* They just move on to the next guy/girl. I wouldn't be at all surprised if she had something going with someone else.


I agree. They break up and each immediately jump into another relationship.  Boggles my mind.  How are they emotionally ready to do that?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> I agree. They break up and each immediately jump into another relationship.  Boggles my mind.  How are they emotionally ready to do that?



Actually, I think they are IN the other relationship BEFORE they break up. I think it is why 90% of couples break up.


----------



## Charlie

What about the rumors between Jlo and William Levy?? Are they true????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nothing being reported is fact other than them getting a divorce.....everything else is speculation until proven otherwise.


----------



## White Orchid

I think having a narcissistic personality would aide the ease in which they jump from one relationship to another.

If you invest all your emotions into a relationship, it's going to be hard when it fails or crumbles.  But if you're a self-absorbed person I can see the how the transition from one relationship to another would be easy because you've lost nothing really in terms of what you hold dear.




Jayne1 said:


> I agree. They break up and each immediately jump into another relationship.  Boggles my mind.  How are they emotionally ready to do that?


----------



## Allisonfaye

White Orchid said:


> I think having a narcissistic personality would aide the ease in which they jump from one relationship to another.
> 
> If you invest all your emotions into a relationship, it's going to be hard when it fails or crumbles.  But if you're a self-absorbed person I can see the how the transition from one relationship to another would be easy because you've lost nothing really in terms of what you hold dear.



I don't know that she has a narcissistic personality anymore than any other celebrity. I just think when you ARE a celeb, you are marketing yourself so you have to focus on the product, so to speak. I see no evidence that she has any kind of disorder. Being bad at marriage doesn't mean you have a personality disorder.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Nothing being reported is fact other than them getting a divorce.....everything else is speculation until proven otherwise.


 
Exactly! People always seem to forget this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Charlie said:


> What about the rumors between Jlo and William Levy?? Are they true????




William Levy....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, Mark abused her and took advantage of her low self esteem and had an affair? Geez....why don't they say he was molesting their kids, too?


 
the rumors about him abusing and being controlling have been around since the beginning of their relationship.


----------



## Charlie

Sweetpea83 said:


> William Levy....




LMAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He just divorced too.... mm, then again William was known for his shenanigans... I really wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> the rumors about him abusing and being controlling have been around since the beginning of their relationship.



So why did she marry him then?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> So why did she marry him then?


 

She was ready to settle down and start a family and he asked.  She admitted herself, she likes being in a relationship and is a hopeless romantic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> So why did she marry him then?


 
i have no idea.

some women think men will change or they don't mind a little ruffneck ...


----------



## Ladybug09

So, it was the Momma (Lupe) who contacted the Ex (Ben)


'Heated horrible fights, crazy jealousy and rage': Why J-Lo's mother reached out to daughter's ex Ben Affleck following Marc Anthony split

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mother-reached-Ben-Affleck.html#ixzz1Sm85DfUd


> Jennifer Lopez may have split from Ben Affleck more than six years ago, but her former fiance still clearly has a place in her mother's heart.
> It has emerged that Guadulupe Rodriguez 'reached out' to Affleck, following the announcement on July 12 that Lopez and husband Marc Anthony's marriage was over.
> 'Guadulupe reached out to Ben over email,' multiple sources told Us Weekly magazine. 'She wanted advice for Jennifer. She always liked and trusted him. He replied back in an email, wished her well and offered what he could.'
> 
> Reaching out: New reports allege that Jennifer Lopez's mother Guadulupe Rodriguez, photographed at the Bafta Brits to Watch event on July 9, emailed J-Lo's ex-boyfriend Ben Affleck for advice
> Fond memories: Lopez and former boyfriend Ben Affleck, pictured in 2002 were nicknamed 'Bennifer'
> 
> According to the magazine, Lopez has fond memories of her 18 months with Affleck despite their relationship ending with a broken engagement in 2004.
> 
> 'Ben will always be one of her greatest loves. He was her ideal - a movie star,' the source said.
> More...Marc Anthony 'hated the fact J-Lo was a sex symbol' and tried to 'control her wardrobe'
> Kohls to go ahead with Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony fashion line - despite couple's split
> 
> Reports have emerged about the nature of the marriage between Lopez and Anthony just one week after their split was announced, with sources alleging that Anthony was a 'controlling  and jealous' husband.
> 
> 'They got in a lot of heated horrible fights,' one insider told Us magazine.
> 
> 'It was a very bad marriage, and Jennifer got the courage to end things,' another source added. 'It was the cumulative effect of everything Marc did to her. He was a terrible husband.'
> The magazine alleges that Lopez, 41 would kick Anthony, 42, out of their Hollywood home after arguing, leaving him to stay the night at a hotel.
> 'They were fighting nonstop and Jennifer was constantly kicking him out. She was asking him to leave almost every other weekend,' said a source.
> 
> Another report in People magazine said their split followed 'two months of non stop arguing.'
> 'They just couldn't get along anymore and it made them both miserable. They decided it's best to go their separate ways for the sake of their two kids,' an insider said, referring to the couple's three-year-old twins Max and Emme.
> 
> Split: Marc Anthony and Lopez announced the break down of their seven year marriage last week
> 
> Devoted parents: Lopez is likely to get primary custody of twins Max and Emme, with Anthony seeing the children as 'much as possible'
> In fact, some sources say that the recent resurgence in Lopez's career could be another reason behind the break up.
> 
> 'He was putting her down, trying to feel bad so she didn't get carried away with her success, said one. 'She got fed up with his behaviour.'
> And when she became a successful American Idol judge, Anthony apparently 'became envious,' although an Anthony insider denies this, maintaining the Latin singer has 'always' been supportive of her career.
> 
> However, previous 'bad' decisions relating to J-Lo have been laid at Anthony's door, including their joint Latin music tour and film flop El Cantante.
> 'You couldn't say no to him or it would cause a big fight,' an insider told Us.
> 
> Dancing queen: Lopez danced alongside Anthony on the TV finale of American Idol, which was said to be all 'his idea'
> And while the marriage was already crumbling, it was Anthony's idea for Lopez to dance alongside him on stage at the American Idol finale back in May.
> 
> 
> 'I think she found it very hard to say no to him,' a source said.
> 
> Anthony was also alleged to be jealous of any attractive men working with his wife, and went 'crazy with jealousy and rage' when J-Lo appeared alongside William Levy, in her music video 'I'm Into You.'
> Levy, who has been dubbed 'the Brad Pitt of Cuba,' has denied any romantic involvement with the singer.
> 
> A spokesperson for Levy told TMZ: 'The only relationship there was or is, is a professional relationship. That&#8217;s all there&#8217;s ever been.'
> Denial: William Levy, who starred with J-Lo in her I'm Into You video has denied any romantic involvement
> The couple's last public appearance at the Samsung Hope For Children Gala in new York City on June 7 saw the couple appear 'out of sorts' according to People magazine.
> It reports that the couple's breakup came to a head over the July 4 weekend when Anthony left their home for good to stay with a friend.
> 
> One source said: 'She seemed happier after no contact with him for several days.'
> The star, who was pictured looking forlorn as she left MILK studios in Hollywood last week, is said to be 'sad it didn't work out. But she feels she tried everything.'
> Brave face: The couple seemed 'out of sorts' at their last public appearance together on June 7
> Los Angeles pad: Jennifer Lopez is said to be planning on keeping the couple's 12 bedroom home which the couple bought in January last year for around $8 million
> 
> East coast home: Anthony is likely to keep the couple's Long Island mansion, according to reports
> 
> However, the couple hope to divide things up amicably, with Lopez planning on keeping their 12 bedroom home in Los Angeles and Anthony having their Long Island mansion.
> 
> According to People, Lopez is likely to get primary custody of the twins in Los Angeles with Anthony seeing them 'as often as possible.'
> They are said to be each keeping hold of their personal fortunes and for now, forging ahead with their clothing line for Kohl's and their Latin singing contest Q'Viva, which they were planning to executively produce.
> In fact, Lopez is  throwing herself into her work, with a romantic comedy, What To Expect When You're Expecting and a rumoured return to American Idol.
> Anthony is also focusing on his career - he performed at a concert in Bogota, Colombia over the weekend where he cryptically told the crowd: 'They say I am a single man.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mother-reached-Ben-Affleck.html#ixzz1Sm7X5PQu


----------



## meluvs2shop

i doubt that Lupe contacted Ben? Why would she? He's married with his own family now, leave them alone.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meluvs2shop said:


> i doubt that Lupe contacted Ben? Why would she? He's married with his own family now, leave them alone.


 

Right that doesn't even make sense, contact him for what? Exactly what advice can an ex boyfriend give a mother about her own daughter, Please!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dayum JLO and her PR people are in overdrive.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*In Miami for her 42nd B-day Weekend July 23rd 2011*

Not a fan of the dress but it's good to see her out.


----------



## Jahpson

Is that Benny? I guess they were having a business meeting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Benny is not only her manager but he's a friend also. She was heading to an intimate gathering for her b-day.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great


----------



## White Orchid

I like her hair this colour but boy does she need to invest in a better bra.


----------



## osumare

Nikk said:


> It is known that marc has a nasty coke habit and that put him into debt. I also think J lo was helping him pay it off



I heard about that too but it seems like he was geting worse. Have you seen this video from the Grammy's?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1F8VZ-qOA

Did you hear about physical abuse too?


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I can't see JLo letting herself be slapped around.  She a tough cookie and she's bigger than him.


----------



## needloub

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ I can't see JLo letting herself be slapped around.  She a tough cookie and she's bigger than him.



This made me laugh


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ I can't see JLo letting herself be slapped around.  She a tough cookie *and she's bigger than him*.



Abuse is a serious issue but this made me laugh too!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jlo behind the music is on.


----------



## Sassys

osumare said:


> I heard about that too but it seems like he was geting worse. Have you seen this video from the Grammy's?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1F8VZ-qOA
> 
> Did you hear about physical abuse too?



Doubt he hit her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

talldrnkofwater said:


> Jlo behind the music is on.



what channel? VH1?


----------



## meluvs2shop

osumare said:


> I heard about that too but it seems like he was geting worse. Have you seen this video from the Grammy's?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1F8VZ-qOA
> 
> Did you hear about physical abuse too?



that video just looked awkward to me. it looks like it was suppose to be funny or something but fell flat instead.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her earrings but yuck at that dress.


----------



## Swanky

I thought it was supposed to be funny too at first, then she just seemed mean


----------



## osumare

meluvs2shop said:


> that video just looked awkward to me. it looks like it was suppose to be funny or something but fell flat instead.



Mark was high on that video. If you have had any experience with addicts its easy to spot.  A lot of people said he was on coke but it seems like heroin he is totally out of it.


----------



## Swanky

^that's a heavy accusation.  He looked mad and little shocked to me.  And I have experience w/ loved ones that are addicts.


----------



## Ladybug09

the dress would have been cute as a mini or mid thigh don't like it long.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like Pucci to me. Probably pretty expensive.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

osumare said:


> *Mark was high on that video. If you have had any experience with addicts its easy to spot.* A lot of people said he was on coke but it seems like heroin he is totally out of it.


 

Yep looks like it to me, and she was trying to just get thru the night.


----------



## Jayne1

osumare said:


> I heard about that too but it seems like he was geting worse. Have you seen this video from the Grammy's?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1F8VZ-qOA


He was absolutely fine at the Grammy's here.  Quick thinking and very articulate.  Interviewers asked the most mundane questions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysNP0DIdeDY&NR=1


----------



## Sweetpea83

osumare said:


> Mark was high on that video. If you have had any experience with addicts its easy to spot.  A lot of people said he was on coke but it seems like heroin he is totally out of it.




Lol, I personally don't see him looking/acting high there...and yikes..that was a very tense moment between them both.....that's for sure.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez celebrating her birthday on a yacht in Miami 07/24

http://lovelylopez.net/index-engl/2...lebrating-her-birthday-with-friends-in-miami/


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks fab.


----------



## prettyprincess

I beg the celebrity gods to let her and Ben Affleck get back together! I LOVED them together. I love Jen Garner too but not w Ben Affleck.


----------



## prettyprincess

Liya said:


> Great pics Swanky! She has one of the best nose jobs in the industry. I am surprised so many people are oblivious to it. Look at the slightly upturned tip of her nose in the "after" pics; it looks nothing like the longer/drooping tip in the "before" pics.


I dont think she has had any work at all. She looks exactly the same just more mature looking. Her nose looks exactly the same in these pics, just different angles. She has good genes, like most Puerto Ricans. Why is it so hard to believe that some women just age really well.


----------



## Michele26

prettyprincess said:


> I dont think she has had any work at all. She looks exactly the same just more mature looking. Her nose looks exactly the same in these pics, just different angles. She has good genes, like most Puerto Ricans. Why is it so hard to believe that some women just age really well.



How can you look at the pictures of her from In Living Color and say she hasn't had any work done?! Guess we aren't looking at the same pictures.

Any woman that looks as good as JLo at 42 years old has had some fillers injected and botox. Just look around at women who are the same age and you can't help but notice the difference.

Whatever JLo has done she looks beautiful and natural.


----------



## Jayne1

Michele26 said:


> How can you look at the pictures of her from In Living Color and say she hasn't had any work done?! Guess we aren't looking at the same pictures.
> 
> Any woman that looks as good as JLo at 42 years old has had some fillers injected and botox. Just look around at women who are the same age and you can't help but notice the difference.
> 
> Whatever JLo has done she looks beautiful and natural.


I so agree. She used to look Puerto Rican, now she doesn't.  I even think she had more than fillers and injections, because she has no signs of aging whatsoever.  Signs of aging are not allowed in Hollywood.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's sad that anytime a woman looks a phenomenal people think that person must have had PS. 

I'm obviously in the minority but I honestly don't think she's had much work done.  She was in her early 20's during her fly girl days, I don't expect her to look the same. Do you?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still looks PR to me. I wouldn't mistake her for anything else.


----------



## Swanky

Most women don't look _younger _20 yrs later


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

:okay: Difference of opinion. 


She looks fab in the yacht pics.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's sad that anytime a woman looks a phenomenal people think that person must have had PS.
> 
> I'm obviously in the minority but I honestly don't think she's had much work done.  She was in her early 20's during her fly girl days, I don't expect her to look the same. Do you?




*raises hand* I also dont think she's had much work done..She looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> *raises hand* I also dont think she's had much work done..*She looks great!*


That's _why_ she looks great!  Super, subtle work... excellently done.

I wonder if everyone in Hollywood secretly knows who everyone's plastic surgeons are. 

Also, just remember, she has no real talent.  She can't sing and she's an average dancer. She was cute in some movies because she was cute to look at.  She has to look great or she won't have a career.  Her career is based on her looking fabulous.  And she does look fabulous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I personally thought was damn good in "Selena". She's not the best actor but I wouldn't say she's not talented but it's all a matter of opinion.

I wonder if she'll keep quiet about the divorce or end up opening up about it to a major magazine or live interview. Her relationship with Marc was the first one she kept pretty quiet about....I wonder if that will change.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's sad that anytime a woman looks a phenomenal people think that person must have had PS.
> 
> I'm obviously in the minority but I honestly don't think she's had much work done.  She was in her early 20's during her fly girl days, I don't expect her to look the same. Do you?



Co-signed. For several celebrities.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think it's that people think phenomenal looking women had to have had work done.  I think that when you put lots of photos taken years apart and there are structural differences in a face, then some people reasonably assume work could have been done.

Difference in opinion indeed!  No problem w/ that!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^wow he looks like her little brother there  chemistry wise and physically..weird


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> *How can you look at the pictures of her from In Living Color and say she hasn't had any work done?! Guess we aren't looking at the same pictures.*
> 
> Any woman that looks as good as JLo at 42 years old has had some fillers injected and botox. Just look around at women who are the same age and you can't help but notice the difference.
> 
> Whatever JLo has done she looks beautiful and natural.


Really....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My opinion: I wouldn't say she is completely talentless. Her best quality is her tenacity.


----------



## too_cute

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's sad that anytime a woman looks a phenomenal people think that person must have had PS.
> 
> *I'm obviously in the minority but I honestly don't think she's had much work done.*  She was in her early 20's during her fly girl days, I don't expect her to look the same. Do you?


same. recently i went for a test that required verification of my passport. my passport is almost 10 years old and the guy who looked at my photo didn't think it was me. i looked similar but in the old passport photo my lips and nose looked bigger. he made me sign something to double check that the signature in the passport was identical. that's how different i looked to him. so i think with age people's features change a little. plus i think sometimes your features can look different in photos than they actually are depending on camera angles etc.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i heard on the radio this a.m. That she and diddy met up at a restaurant, im on my phone has this rumor been posted?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

too cute~ same thing hap 2 me recently but it was for my work ID, it had been 12 yrs since the photo was taken n the security guy made me re-take the photo because he said it looked nothing like me. Peoples faces do change overtime


----------



## too_cute

^ yep


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ez-shoots-new-film-Atlanta-support-twins.html


----------



## GOALdigger

him jlo and diddy. What's going to happen to cassie?


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> him jlo and diddy. What's going to happen to cassie?


 
She will never do back to Diddy.  She was very unhappy with him and said that relationship was toxic.


----------



## prettyprincess

Michele26 said:


> How can you look at the pictures of her from In Living Color and say she hasn't had any work done?! Guess we aren't looking at the same pictures.
> 
> Any woman that looks as good as JLo at 42 years old has had some fillers injected and botox. Just look around at women who are the same age and you can't help but notice the difference.
> 
> Whatever JLo has done she looks beautiful and natural.



How can you think she has had work done?? Fillers and Botox give a very specific look to whomever uses them and she doesnt have that plastic look at all! You are comparing pictures of her from 15 years ago and at different angles.


----------



## Swanky

Can we try and stay calm and just agree that we all have differeing opinions? LOL 
It's not that serious.
I think she's had work, and I also think she looks AMAZING!  It's all good!


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> How can you think she has had work done?? Fillers and Botox give a very specific look to whomever uses them and she doesnt have that plastic look at all! You are comparing pictures of her from 15 years ago and at different angles.


Bad fillers and bad plastic surgery make people think that is what fillers and plastic surgery are supposed to look like. But when done well and conservatively, _you cannot tell anything was done._ 

 It's just that when you get to a certain age and you have no signs of aging, that _is_ a tell tale sign.  It means that she either has a picutre of Dorian Gray in her attic or she's doing every procedure that needs to be done, to look better than ever. 

She went to the best and good for her for not being an idiot about it.


----------



## bisousx

prettyprincess said:


> How can you think she has had work done?? *Fillers and Botox give a very specific look to whomever uses them *and she doesnt have that plastic look at all! You are comparing pictures of her from 15 years ago and at different angles.



No, only bad fillers and Botox jobs give a very specific look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*sigh* at this convo...

___________________

Rumors are swirling that she's holding out for a 34 million dollar deal with AI.....and that they might give it to her. Get it, JLo...


----------



## prettyprincess

bisousx said:


> No, only bad fillers and Botox jobs give a very specific look.


Its obvious when she laughs or has pics taken close up that she doesnt have botox or fillers. she has visible wrinkles (very few though) and frown lines.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am pretty sure I have seen HQ pics of JLo in this thread and where you can see signs of her aging. Including her gray hairs.

She looks good but IMO she does not look younger than she did 10 years ago. She looks to be aging, well. I don't think she is known to be a heavy drinker, smoker or someone who stays in the sun.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^I agree... she takes care of herself and that is why she is aging well (plus good genes don't hurt either).  I think the reason people think she might look younger then she did 10 yrs ago is because her style has evolved and improved a lot.  Everything from her hair to her makeup to the clothes she wears is more polished looking.  She wears clothes very well and if you compare some of her looks from the late 90's to what she has been wearing in recent years there is a world of difference.  She does look good though for a woman who is in her 40s and has had children.  I also attribute that to her healthy lifestyle. She stays in shape.  Plus having a lot of money doesn't hurt either. I'm sure that she gets pampered by getting facials, uses the best cosmetics and anti aging creams and probably has cosmetic procedures done whether those are chemical peels, laser skin resurfacing, etc.  If everyone could afford the celebrity lifestyle we'd also look a lot better too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. 

I have to leave this thread because I really loathe her and I am sounding too much like a fan.

lol.


----------



## Belle49

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBPb7k6aKok

Basically saying She's giving Marc a second chance & that Marc is in a bad place, crying to his friends and just depressed.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Some people look better as they age, especially if they start taking care of themselves. She wasn't wealthy or had a team of stylists and trainers in her Fly Girl days. Why wouldn't she look better now?


----------



## prettyprincess

Is it just me or does anyone else want her back w Ben Affleck?


----------



## Compass Rose

prettyprincess said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want her back w Ben Affleck?


It's just you.


----------



## Michele26

Compass Rose said:


> It's just you.




:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

Affleck is married AND he's moved on...


----------



## Jayne1

Compass Rose said:


> It's just you.




Also Affleck has serious plans for his career -- maybe even politics.  He can't do a U turn now.


----------



## NYC Chicky

prettyprincess said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want her back w Ben Affleck?




Me too.  Plus wonder if this is them:
http://blindgossip.com/?p=31184


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

NYC Chicky said:


> Me too.  Plus wonder if this is them:
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=31184



I think so too - especially with the not-so-subtle hint of "he's just not that into etc."


----------



## imgg

prettyprincess said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want her back w Ben Affleck?



Never! I hated them together. He also seemed miserable. Plus, he seems super happy w/his wife and kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Compass Rose said:


> It's just you.


 

  I'd like to see him stay with his current wife and them raise their kids together


----------



## Swanky

^me too!  Bennifer was never suited for one another 
She tried to mold him and it worked for a bit. . .  then he went polar opposite.  He didn't want to be who Jen wanted him to be - B Diddy


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Ben was with Jen, I always wanted him to shower - wash all off the spray tan and hairspray out  He look "too done"!


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  He looked handsome sometimes, but it was OTT.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> when Ben was with Jen, I always wanted him to shower - wash all off the spray tan and hairspray out He look "too done"!


 

MEE TOO!!!!!


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. He looked handsome sometimes, but it was OTT.


 Agreed!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I agree with you all he looked almost too polished when he was with her. Not that he didn't look good but she was most likely making him dress that way.  She probably had to approve every outfit! :greengrin:


----------



## knasarae

I like Bennifer 2.0


----------



## babypie

Shes in the middle of a divorce with Marc Anthony, and Jennifer Lopez is determined to make sure her twins Max and Emme are well taken care of.

The On the Floor songstress was spotted taking her kiddos to a local park yesterday (July 31) in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute with the kiddies.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez: I Loved Myself Enough to Walk Away

Her self-respect and the need to be treated properly contributed to Jennifer Lopez's decision to end her seven-year marriage to Marc Anthony, PEOPLE's Most Beautiful Person 2011 says in her first interview since the couple announced their separation. 

"It&#8217;s not that I didn't love myself before," Lopez, 42, tells Vanity Fair in its September issue. "Sometimes we don't realize that we are compromising ourselves. To understand that a person is not good for you, or that that person is not treating you in the right way, or that *he is not doing the right thing for himself *&#8211; if I stay, then I am not doing the right thing for me." 

She adds, "I love myself enough to walk away from that now." 

Lopez says both she and Anthony worked at making their marriage work. "Sometimes it doesn&#8217;t work &#8211; and that's sad. But I remain an eternal optimist about love. I believe in love." 

Saying that she knows her own strengths, Lopez now welcomes the challenges ahead and looks forward to being the best "mother, entertainer and person" she can be. Lopez is the mother of 3-year-old twins, Max and Emme. 

As for her ex, "*I will always respect Marc as a singer and performer*," she says, citing how especially well they work together. "He will always be in our lives. He will always hold a special place in my heart as the father of my children." 

people.com



Wonder if the drug and mental abuse rumors are true


----------



## imgg

^^ why the heck is she talking about personal issues so soon into her divorce.  Sometimes saying nothing is much more powerful.  To me, it seems like she's trying to save face by immediately blaming her spouse.  She should keep her mouth shut.  After all, she picked him and that is the father of her children. To blab in a national magazine is pathetic.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sounds like it to me Sassys


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whether she spoke now or later people were going to have something to say about it.


----------



## imgg

^^ I know, but let the ink dry a little!  Plus everyone is way too emotional right after the divorce.  You can never really believe the he said/she said stuff.  IMO I think it's tacky especially when children are involved.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whether she spoke now or later people were going to have something to say about it.


 

I agree and I think that the statement she gave was done with class she didn't say anything nasty or bad about him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Exactly. I could see if she dragged his name through the mud or was really disrespectful but she wasn't. Even if she had said the same thing months later people would have complained about it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm sad they didn't make it work but good for her for getting out of something that wasn't making her happy.


----------



## Jayne1

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm sad they didn't make it work but good for her for getting out of something that wasn't making her happy.


For the 3rd time...  and this time it was removing herself from the father of her little children.


----------



## bisousx

~fabulousity~ said:


> i agree and i think that the statement she gave was done with class she didn't say anything nasty or bad about him.



ita


----------



## gre8dane

imgg said:


> ^^ why the heck is she talking about personal issues so soon into her divorce. Sometimes *saying nothing is much more powerful*. To me, it seems like she's trying to save face by immediately blaming her spouse. She should keep her mouth shut. After all, she picked him and that is the father of her children. To blab in a national magazine is pathetic.


 
Due to AI, Jennifer is a sweetheart now so the sentiment is "poor Jennifer" & not "well what did she expect after another whirlwind romance with a(n unhappily?) married man that she married on a whim after he flew to the Caribbean to get a quickie divorce".  Knowing this, Jennifer releases her statement with well-chosen & well-placed words which clearly blames Marc Anthony.  Too bad, I liked them together, but two people caused that divorce.  Agree - Jennifer should not take advantage of this momentum by addressing her divorce, she should stick to the topic of her career.  It's just tacky....


----------



## justkell

I think those comments to Vanity Fair speaks volumes about the split. How she said she respects him as a singer and performer...she specifically said those two things, not just a she respects him all around. And also how she'll always consider him "special" because he is the father to her two children. Usually again, you see in a split that they say "I'll always love him as the father of my children, etc". She hasn't said one thing about love or anything like that endearing about him...which tells me this split was/is very nasty,meaning there's no love lost on her part on him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has people talking about HER again.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> ^^ why the heck is she talking about personal issues so soon into her divorce.  Sometimes saying nothing is much more powerful.  To me, it seems like she's trying to save face by immediately blaming her spouse.  She should keep her mouth shut.  After all, she picked him and that is the father of her children. To blab in a national magazine is pathetic.



Agree. I had to laugh at the headline about her finally breaking her silence. It's been what? Two weeks. Wow, that must have been hard on her. Keeping her mouth shut that long.



Compass Rose said:


> It's just you.







babypie said:


> Shes in the middle of a divorce with Marc Anthony, and Jennifer Lopez is determined to make sure her twins Max and Emme are well taken care of.
> 
> The On the Floor songstress was spotted taking her kiddos to a local park yesterday (July 31) in Atlanta, Georgia.



Not a flattering choice of outfits for her.


----------



## ilvoelv

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez: I Loved Myself Enough to Walk Away
> 
> Her self-respect and the need to be treated properly contributed to Jennifer Lopez's decision to end her seven-year marriage to Marc Anthony, PEOPLE's Most Beautiful Person 2011 says in her first interview since the couple announced their separation.
> 
> "Its not that I didn't love myself before," Lopez, 42, tells Vanity Fair in its September issue. "Sometimes we don't realize that we are compromising ourselves. To understand that a person is not good for you, or that that person is not treating you in the right way, or that *he is not doing the right thing for himself * if I stay, then I am not doing the right thing for me."
> 
> She adds, "I love myself enough to walk away from that now."
> 
> Lopez says both she and Anthony worked at making their marriage work. "Sometimes it doesnt work  and that's sad. But I remain an eternal optimist about love. I believe in love."
> 
> Saying that she knows her own strengths, Lopez now welcomes the challenges ahead and looks forward to being the best "mother, entertainer and person" she can be. Lopez is the mother of 3-year-old twins, Max and Emme.
> 
> As for her ex, "*I will always respect Marc as a singer and performer*," she says, citing how especially well they work together. "He will always be in our lives. He will always hold a special place in my heart as the father of my children."
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the drug and mental abuse rumors are true




I think so. I'm glad she spoke up, she has every right to tell the public and her fans what happened. She did it in a classy way and didn't drag his name in the mud.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree. I had to laugh at the headline about her finally breaking her silence. It's been what? Two weeks. Wow, that must have been hard on her. Keeping her mouth shut that long.


Also, I don't think those were the words that came out of her mouth.  Did a PR person write the answers for her? She usually says, "Ya know what I mean?"  Pause.  "Giggle." A few times per sentence, at least.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Also, I don't think those were the words that came out of her mouth.  Did a PR person write the answers for her? Sh usually says, "Ya know what I mean?"  Pause.  "Giggle." A few times per sentence, at least.



I find her annoying to listen to, too! lol


----------



## dreamofpompidou

I have to say, her kids are super cute!


----------



## beduina

Vanity Fair September 2011 (she looks fierce!, i'm so buying this issue)


----------



## manditex

Jayne1 said:


> That's _why_ she looks great! Super, subtle work... excellently done.
> 
> I wonder if everyone in Hollywood secretly knows who everyone's plastic surgeons are.
> 
> Also, just remember, she has no real talent. She can't sing and she's an average dancer. She was cute in some movies because she was cute to look at. She has to look great or she won't have a career. Her career is based on her looking fabulous. And she does look fabulous.


 


Exactly!!ITA with the average actor/singer bit.  Also, good surgery is not supposed to look lk you had surgery. Besides from lipo-ing out her butt, she did that chiseled look to her cheeks, the same way Janet Jackson did. And a subtle nose job.  Here are some older pix, her butt is definitely not the same.
















This one was one of her 1st major photoshoots from '98:


----------



## manditex

To tell you the truth, it looks like Kim K had her surgeon do her butt based on J Lo's _old_ butt!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

beduina said:


> Vanity Fair September 2011 (she looks fierce!, i'm so buying this issue)



She looks gorgeous!


----------



## chantal1922

She looks great in VF!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That first pic of her in the white showing her ass is photoshopped - I have the original magazine it was taken from - Elle mag back in 2005 and her ass looks nothing like that in the original magazine pic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

manditex said:


> To tell you the truth, it looks like Kim K had her surgeon do her butt based on J Lo's _old_ butt!



And failed miserably.


----------



## manditex

imgg said:


> ^^ why the heck is she talking about personal issues so soon into her divorce. Sometimes saying nothing is much more powerful. To me, it seems like she's trying to save face by immediately blaming her spouse. She should keep her mouth shut. After all, she picked him and that is the father of her children. To blab in a national magazine is pathetic.


 

Cha-ching!!!!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ejm1059

manditex said:


> Cha-ching!!!!$$$$$$$$$$



Word. 

Usually celebs wait a few months when they have someone to promote or want the heat to die down. J.Lo hopped on that right away!


----------



## PrincessMe

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That first pic of her in the white showing her ass is photoshopped - I have the original magazine it was taken from - Elle mag back in 2005 and her ass looks nothing like that in the original magazine pic.


 was it bigger?


----------



## PrincessMe

manditex said:


> To tell you the truth, it looks like Kim K had her surgeon do her butt based on J Lo's _old_ butt!


mmm hmm ur rite girl!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

PrincessMe said:


> was it bigger?



Weird to describe - but I can say that it was less "out there" and curved, more low and bigger, lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jlo had a serious donk! wow.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Weird to describe - but I can say that it was less "out there" and curved, more low and bigger, lol.


She had what most girls who have big behinds have -- lots of fat around the ass too.  Bigger thighs, a bit of lower back fat...

I wonder if she was _one of the first_ to get lipo all around her behind to make it stick out?


----------



## Jayne1

I think she got rid of it completely.  Probably to have more chances at movie roles.  It used to be so huge and now it's not.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ I believe that's why she got rid of it also


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^ I believe that's why she got rid of it also


 

As I have gotten older, my booty has gone down.  It use to be so much bigger than it is now.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> As I have gotten older, my booty has gone down. It use to be so much bigger than it is now.


 

*sigh* yes as we age things start to drop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

manditex said:


> Exactly!!ITA with the average actor/singer bit.  Also, good surgery is not supposed to look lk you had surgery. Besides from lipo-ing out her butt, she did that chiseled look to her cheeks, the same way Janet Jackson did. And a subtle nose job.  Here are some older pix, her butt is definitely not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was one of her 1st major photoshoots from '98:



Holy s*it....are those pics for real?! If so I can't believe how big it use to be!!


----------



## manditex

Sweetpea83 said:


> Holy s*it....are those pics for real?! If so I can't believe how big it use to be!!


 
Well the 1st one, where it really looks like a "bubble butt" another poster said was photoshopped.  Regardless though, she's done some kind of augmentation to it, and a damned good one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, good thing she did...


----------



## Ladybug09

manditex said:


> Well the 1st one, where it really looks like a "bubble butt" another poster said was photoshopped. Regardless though, she's done some kind of augmentation to it, and a damned good one!


 yep, Fat grafting like Kim K.


----------



## Jayne1

JLo's new Kohl's line.

I want to see if she wears them... and not just to do promos, but actually out on the street.

I say that about all the celebs who have clothing lines...


----------



## bisousx

I thought that was LC wearing the fur.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

these celeb clothing lines are a nusaince


----------



## savvy23

Jayne1 said:


> I think she got rid of it completely.  Probably to have more chances at movie roles.  It used to be so huge and now it's not.



Ok...maybe it is just me but I think she looks good here.  Her abs are fantastic!


----------



## prettyprincess

manditex said:


> Exactly!!ITA with the average actor/singer bit.  Also, good surgery is not supposed to look lk you had surgery. Besides from lipo-ing out her butt, she did that chiseled look to her cheeks, the same way Janet Jackson did. And a subtle nose job.  Here are some older pix, her butt is definitely not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was one of her 1st major photoshoots from '98:


Uh hello ppl the first 3 pics are photo shopped to make her butt look huge. Google these pics and you will see the original. There is no way in hell JLO lipod her butt down. you all are too funny, anytime someone looks different due to angle suddenly they have had work done. As you age, things start to deflate including lips, butt, and breasts.


----------



## imgg

prettyprincess said:


> Uh hello ppl the first 3 pics are photo shopped to make her butt look huge. Google these pics and you will see the original. There is no way in hell JLO lipod her butt down. you all are too funny, anytime someone looks different due to angle suddenly they have had work done. As you age, things start to deflate including lips, butt, and breasts.



Actually that is how her butt use to look.  I remember her walking on stage at an award show, when she first came out and her butt was HUGE.  My girlfriends and I about fell out of our chairs.  She definitely had some good surgery back there.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Actually that is how her butt use to look.  I remember her walking on stage at an award show, when she first came out and her butt was HUGE.  My girlfriends and I about fell out of our chairs.  She definitely had some good surgery back there.


I remember how huge it was too!  Wasn't she the first to start the big butt craze?


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I remember how huge it was too!  Wasn't she the first to start the big butt craze?



She's the first person in my generation that I can remember.  That's all people talked about when she first came out.  She had an amazing surgeon!


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> She's the first person in my generation that I can remember.  That's all people talked about when she first came out.  She had an amazing surgeon!



Yep! Jennifer was the first celeb I ever remembered who helped young girls become proud of their booties instead of trying to diet them down. I don't think she had butt injections/implants.. or maybe I just don't wanna believe it. LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo has been toting a donk since her fly girl days.....long before the days that booty injections became all the rage. She was the first in Hollywood to attract attention about her rear.


----------



## Jayne1

^^


----------



## Michele26

I think she had lipo on her tush & her hips-thigh area.


----------



## manditex

She definitely had surgery, not that there was anything wrong with how she looked before (Selena, Money Train). The before days was what made her butt all the "rage." But as she got more and more famous and went from B list to A  list celeb, she left the butt shapely, and still large for Hollywood's standards but definitely it's not the size it used to be.


Aging and "deflating" are not the same as a whole new shape and size entirely.


----------



## manditex

Jayne1 said:


> JLo's new Kohl's line.
> 
> I want to see if she wears them... and not just to do promos, but actually out on the street.
> 
> I say that about all the celebs who have clothing lines...


 

Jlo wearing Jennifer Lopez for Kohl's?? Doubt it--wait unless there's a photo op!


----------



## manditex

I wonder does she even keep in touch with any of the ppl that put her on??? Ie, Keenen Ivory Wayans? Or any of the Wayans? It's known that she doesn't speak to Rosie Perez who was the choreographer of the Fly Girls and instrumental in helping J Lo's career get started.  In this clip (before she had $$) she was very gracious to Keenan, now she doesn't even mention any of them. Also, her body was much thicker, and I saw this on thre Keenan show when it first aired over 10 yrs ago, the next day it was all over the radio (for those of you that remember when Wendy Williams was a dj on 107.5) how huge her ass was, and according to Wendy how there was "ass everywhere." This clip is extremely hard to find for some reason.  I typed in Keenan and Jennifer Lopez, Keenan Ivory Wayans show and nothing.  But when I typed in the male dancer's name, I got a few hits.  I knew I didn't imagine this interview.

http://www.salsamovements.com/video/310/Jennifer-Lopez-Jlo-dancing-salsa-with-Albert-Torres


----------



## bisousx

manditex said:


> I wonder does she even keep in touch with any of the ppl that put her on??? Ie, Keenen Ivory Wayans? Or any of the Wayans? It's known that she doesn't speak to Rosie Perez who was the choreographer of the Fly Girls and instrumental in helping J Lo's career get started.  In this clip (before she had $$) she was very gracious to Keenan, now she doesn't even mention any of them. Also, her body was much thicker, and I saw this on thre Keenan show when it first aired over 10 yrs ago, the next day it was all over the radio (for those of you that remember when Wendy Williams was a dj on 107.5) how huge her ass was, and according to Wendy how there was "ass everywhere." This clip is extremely hard to find for some reason.  I typed in Keenan and Jennifer Lopez, Keenan Ivory Wayans show and nothing.  But when I typed in the male dancer's name, I got a few hits.  I knew I didn't imagine this interview.
> 
> http://www.salsamovements.com/video/310/Jennifer-Lopez-Jlo-dancing-salsa-with-Albert-Torres




Doubt it. Jennifer has always struck me to be the type that forgets where she came from. Including the Bronx, but what do I know..


----------



## Jayne1

manditex said:


> I wonder does she even keep in touch with any of the ppl that put her on??? Ie, Keenen Ivory Wayans? Or any of the Wayans? It's known that she doesn't speak to Rosie Perez who was the choreographer of the Fly Girls and instrumental in helping J Lo's career get started.  In this clip (before she had $$) she was very gracious to Keenan, now she doesn't even mention any of them. Also, her body was much thicker, and I saw this on thre Keenan show when it first aired over 10 yrs ago, the next day it was all over the radio (for those of you that remember when Wendy Williams was a dj on 107.5) how huge her ass was, and according to Wendy how there was "ass everywhere." This clip is extremely hard to find for some reason.  I typed in Keenan and Jennifer Lopez, Keenan Ivory Wayans show and nothing.  But when I typed in the male dancer's name, I got a few hits.  I knew I didn't imagine this interview.
> 
> http://www.salsamovements.com/video/310/Jennifer-Lopez-Jlo-dancing-salsa-with-Albert-Torres


That was interesting!  Thanks for that!


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo has been toting a donk since her fly girl days.....long before the days that booty injections became all the rage. She was the first in Hollywood to attract attention about her rear.



yeah. I saw it jiggle when she was dancing on in Living color (reruns) LOL

that donk is all hers.

I think Kim K encouraged the booty injections.


----------



## Ladybug09

I thought I heard a while back that she doesn't like any reference to those fly girl days. Like Mark Walberg doesn't like any reference to his 'Marky Mark" days....I'm like what, THAT'S what put you on the map!

Carre Ann Inaba (from Dancing with the Stars) was a fly girl too!


manditex said:


> I wonder does she even keep in touch with any of the ppl that put her on??? Ie, Keenen Ivory Wayans? Or any of the Wayans? It's known that she doesn't speak to Rosie Perez who was the choreographer of the Fly Girls and instrumental in helping J Lo's career get started. In this clip (before she had $$) she was very gracious to Keenan, now she doesn't even mention any of them. Also, her body was much thicker, and I saw this on thre Keenan show when it first aired over 10 yrs ago, the next day it was all over the radio (for those of you that remember when Wendy Williams was a dj on 107.5) how huge her ass was, and according to Wendy how there was "ass everywhere." This clip is extremely hard to find for some reason. I typed in Keenan and Jennifer Lopez, Keenan Ivory Wayans show and nothing. But when I typed in the male dancer's name, I got a few hits. I knew I didn't imagine this interview.
> 
> http://www.salsamovements.com/video/310/Jennifer-Lopez-Jlo-dancing-salsa-with-Albert-Torres


----------



## Jahpson

manditex said:


> Exactly!!ITA with the average actor/singer bit.  Also, good surgery is not supposed to look lk you had surgery. Besides from lipo-ing out her butt, she did that chiseled look to her cheeks, the same way Janet Jackson did. And a subtle nose job.  Here are some older pix, her butt is definitely not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was one of her 1st major photoshoots from '98:




the first and third are photoshopped.


----------



## bisousx

Jahpson said:


> yeah. I saw it jiggle when she was dancing on in Living color (reruns) LOL
> 
> that donk is all hers.
> 
> I think Kim K encouraged the booty injections.



I don't think so... I know tons of asian women in my community who've gotten silicone butt implants but not because they heard a celeb got surgery.. probably they are inspired by the reaction that men have to natural butts like JLo's


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> yeah. I saw it jiggle when she was dancing on in Living color (reruns) LOL
> 
> that donk is all hers.
> 
> I think Kim K encouraged the booty injections.


Yes, that's what I meant -- JLo started the craze, but it was all hers.  The others manufactured theirs...


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> the first and third are photoshopped.



True -- but not his one... and where did it go?


----------



## Jahpson

my guess it left when she lost the weight. lol

maybe her daughter will get one when she gets older? lol


----------



## Jayne1

It's there, but it's not the same...


----------



## Michele26

I think she had lipo.


----------



## Jahpson

ok WTF March and his chest hair? 


looks like it went into her thigh and torso area


----------



## meluvs2shop

manditex said:


> I wonder does she even keep in touch with any of the ppl that put her on??? Ie, Keenen Ivory Wayans? Or any of the Wayans? It's known that she doesn't speak to Rosie Perez who was the choreographer of the Fly Girls and instrumental in helping J Lo's career get started.  In this clip (before she had $$) she was very gracious to Keenan, now she doesn't even mention any of them. Also, her body was much thicker, and I saw this on thre Keenan show when it first aired over 10 yrs ago, the next day it was all over the radio (for those of you that remember when Wendy Williams was a dj on 107.5) how huge her ass was, and according to Wendy how there was "ass everywhere." This clip is extremely hard to find for some reason.  I typed in Keenan and Jennifer Lopez, Keenan Ivory Wayans show and nothing.  But when I typed in the male dancer's name, I got a few hits.  I knew I didn't imagine this interview.
> 
> http://www.salsamovements.com/video/310/Jennifer-Lopez-Jlo-dancing-salsa-with-Albert-Torres



_jennifer is such a good dancer. her outfit was much better once she took off that crazy thing around her neck. i think this clip was after selena and perhaps around the time On the 6 dropped or was about to. give or take several months. she lightened her hair once she got famous._


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on the set of 'What to Expect When You're Expecting' (August 4).
Source: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## ByeKitty

Is that a real tattoo on her shoulder?


----------



## prettyprincess

imgg said:


> Actually that is how her butt use to look.  I remember her walking on stage at an award show, when she first came out and her butt was HUGE.  My girlfriends and I about fell out of our chairs.  She definitely had some good surgery back there.



Yea Ive seen her onstage too during early Jlo yrs and her butt was normal looking for a puerto rican woman. Those pics are airbrushed, you can see for yourself online. Why would a proud latina woman make butt smaller? Jlo does not strike me as the insecure type who would change her appearance for hollywood.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and the twins on the set of 'What To Expect When  Expecting' at the Fulton County Airport in Atlanta, GA (August 5).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Flip88

beduina said:


> Vanity Fair September 2011 (she looks fierce!, i'm so buying this issue)



Fiery indeed ......... she is stunning.


----------



## imgg

prettyprincess said:


> Yea Ive seen her onstage too during early Jlo yrs and her butt was normal looking for a puerto rican woman. Those pics are airbrushed, you can see for yourself online. Why would a proud latina woman make butt smaller? Jlo does not strike me as the insecure type who would change her appearance for hollywood.



Obviously, we view JLo very differently.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> Yea Ive seen her onstage too during early Jlo yrs and her butt was normal looking for a puerto rican woman. Those pics are airbrushed, you can see for yourself online. Why would a proud latina woman make butt smaller? Jlo does not strike me as the insecure type who would change her appearance for hollywood.


I was thinking that for main stream Hollywood films, she wanted to look more conventionally beautiful.  For instance, Out of Sight  with Clooney was one of her better films , IMO and I don't think they would have hired her if she looked less Hollywood typical.

I think she wanted to be a movie star with leading roles and she couldn't get there looking like this.  (I don't feel like posting any more pictures of her fluctuating derrière, so I'll just post the face.)


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that for main stream Hollywood films, she wanted to look more conventionally beautiful.  For instance, Out of Sight  with Clooney was one of her better films , IMO and I don't think they would have hired her if she looked less Hollywood typical.
> 
> I think she wanted to be a movie star with leading roles and she couldn't get there looking like this.  (I don't feel like posting any more pictures of her fluctuating derrière, so I'll just post the face.)



It's so obvious she has had her share of work (body & face)  She's fortunate that all her work has been subtle and an improvement.  She used really good surgeons!


----------



## Cherrasaki

JLo looks great and all but let's face it, this woman is very much into her appearance. It's obvious that is one aspect of her life that is extremely important to her.  Everything from her toenails to the hairs on her head to the eyebrows, etc., she puts a lot of time and effort into looking that way.   I don't know for sure if she's had any plastic surgery or not but to me it looks like she may have had some tweaking done to her face but it looks natural.  If you're going to opt for having plastic surgery that's what you want, to look like yourself only better and she has accomplished that. She also takes care of herself and she keeps in shape plus her style has improved a lot over the years. That is why she looks so good.


----------



## viciel

A friend in LA told me there's rumor about JLo getting abused by Marc Anthony....though I couldn't find anything online...anyone has heard this?


----------



## Seanymph

chriseve said:


> A friend in LA told me there's rumor about *JLo getting abused by Marc Anthony*....though I couldn't find anything online...anyone has heard this?




Hey there had been rumors that Mark is very controlling, so who knows, could be true.


----------



## Michele26

Was this posted before?


----------



## Jayne1

I wish my brown eyes had become lighter when I highlighted my hair...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

chriseve said:


> A friend in LA told me there's rumor about JLo getting abused by Marc Anthony....though I couldn't find anything online...anyone has heard this?



Those rumors have been around since the beginning of their marriage so I wouldn't be surprised if there was some truth to it. I've always gotten a weird vibe from Marc.  Generally people don't divorce without reason......


----------



## Michele26

^^

ETA: This is meant for Jayne!


----------



## anitalilac

Cherrasaki said:


> JLo looks great and all but let's face it, this woman is very much into her appearance. It's obvious that is one aspect of her life that is extremely important to her.  Everything from her toenails to the hairs on her head to the eyebrows, etc., she puts a lot of time and effort into looking that way.   I don't know for sure if she's had any plastic surgery or not but to me it looks like she may have had some tweaking done to her face but it looks natural.  If you're going to opt for having plastic surgery that's what you want, to look like yourself only better and she has accomplished that. She also takes care of herself and she keeps in shape plus her style has improved a lot over the years. That is why she looks so good.



Agree!! I think she is blessed with a good surgeon..


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Was this posted before?


 Nope. Thanks for posting. I love these side by sides.


----------



## Phédre

Michele26 said:


> Was this posted before?


 
Her surgeon did an amazing job! She is stunning! Ofcourse she had work done, but everything makes her look better without giving her that unnatural plastic look that some others have!


----------



## Jayne1

Can you believe how much she is supposedly getting for next season at AI?  She doesn't do a damn thing, other than look beautiful.  Not one interesting comment has ever come out of her mouth... Tyler gives far more constructive criticism and he's not paid as well.

We live in a crazy world.


----------



## Allisonfaye

prettyprincess said:


> Jlo does not strike me as the insecure type who would change her appearance for hollywood.


----------



## mzbag

J Lo is a strong woman she left Marc and realized it was not a healthy marriage for her and their children !

I have heard Marc is very controlling and was very intimidated by J Lo's success especially when she was offered the spot on American Idol ! 

The contracts were being offered to J Lo and the twins not Marc ! J Lo stated during a recent interview for the first 2 years of their marriage it was all about Marc and his career.  However, when she started back working Marc was not supportive !

Good for J Lo she will be perfectly fine !


----------



## Jayne1

mzbag said:


> J Lo is a strong woman she left Marc and realized it was not a healthy marriage for her and their children !
> 
> I have heard Marc is very controlling and was very intimated by J Lo's success especially when she was offered the spot on American Idol !
> 
> The contracts were being offered to J Lo and the twins not Marc ! J Lo stated during a recent interview for the first 2 years of their marriage it was all about Marc and his career.  However, when she started back working Marc was not supportive !
> 
> *Good for J Lo she will be perfectly fine !*


No one doubts that she'll be perfectly fine.


----------



## mzbag

Jayne1 said:


> No one doubts that she'll be perfectly fine.


 
I know you can look at J Lo and tell she's doing great ! No doubt more relaxed no stress from Marc !

Hopefully the divorce will go smooth drama free !


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> Can you believe how much she is supposedly getting for next season at AI?  She doesn't do a damn thing, other than look beautiful.  Not one interesting comment has ever come out of her mouth... Tyler gives far more constructive criticism and he's not paid as well.
> 
> We live in a crazy world.



Looks like Idol thinks her sitting there looking beautiful is worth 34 milion. Get it JLo....

I've never watched Idol even JLo didn't make me tune in but I know a few women who tuned in to see what she was wearing. She did help bring in some viewers...


IMO the real credit should go to Benny Medina. He's made some smart business decisions for her.


----------



## imgg

It's probably not 100% Marc's fault despite what JLo's PR people want us to think.  This is JLo's 3rd marriage.  Marc may have control issues but JLo seems to have "I'm really into JLo " issues.  I'm sure both parties are equally guilty.  Hopefully they can work out co-parenting for the sake of their children.


----------



## mzbag

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Looks like Idol thinks her sitting there looking beautiful is worth 34 milion. Get it JLo....
> 
> I've never watched Idol even JLo didn't make me tune in but I know a few women who tuned in to see what she was wearing. She did help bring in some viewers...
> 
> 
> IMO the real credit should go to Benny Medina. He's made some smart business decisions for her.


 
Totally agree "Get it J Lo" !

Hopefully, there's a prenup !


----------



## Sweetpea83

34 million....??? Is that a joke? .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That's the reported amount and considering she coming back I'm guessing she got that number or something close to it.


----------



## prettyprincess

Michele26 said:


> Was this posted before?



One pic is of her from over 15 yrs ago the other pic is an airbrushed commercial shot. Hardly proof of surgery. Anyway, has she def signed on to return to idol yet or are they still negotiating?


----------



## Seanymph

I'm not jumping on the "Way to go JLO" bandwagon yet! This is a woman who has been married and divorce, what? 3 times. Come on now!! Jlo might want to take a good look in the mirror. But hell she might like what she sees.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really don't care who's fault the divorce was, they're over oh well so sad too bad...on with the pics of her fab a$$!


----------



## Jahpson

Jayne1 said:


> Can you believe how much she is supposedly getting for next season at AI?  She doesn't do a damn thing, other than look beautiful.  Not one interesting comment has ever come out of her mouth... Tyler gives far more constructive criticism and he's not paid as well.
> 
> We live in a crazy world.



why do you think she took the job?

AI is pretty much a pointless show. I would take the job as judge. what? getting paid millions to say yes or no?

Jen knows how to grab at opportunities and thats why she will never be broke..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> why do you think she took the job?
> 
> *AI is pretty much a pointless show. I would take the job as judge. what? getting paid millions to say yes or no?*
> 
> Jen knows how to grab at opportunities and thats why she will never be broke..


 

you and me both!


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> It's probably not 100% Marc's fault despite what JLo's PR people want us to think.  This is JLo's 3rd marriage.  *Marc may have control issues but JLo seems to have "I'm really into JLo " issues. * I'm sure both parties are equally guilty.  Hopefully they can work out co-parenting for the sake of their children.


I like the way you put that... lol


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Looks like Idol thinks her sitting there looking beautiful is worth 34 milion. Get it JLo....
> 
> I've never watched Idol even JLo didn't make me tune in but I know a few women who tuned in to see what she was wearing. She did help bring in some viewers...
> 
> 
> IMO the real credit should go to Benny Medina. He's made some smart business decisions for her.


ditto


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> One pic is of her from over 15 yrs ago the other pic is an airbrushed commercial shot. Hardly proof of surgery. Anyway, has she def signed on to return to idol yet or are they still negotiating?


Okay, but these pics haven't been manipulated...










Anyway, I'm just a bit shocked that she would get so much for AI when she only can say mundane things, such as, "you were amazing" or "you need to try harder."  The judges should be able to give constructive criticism. Am I asking too much?


----------



## Sassys

I have never seen a single episode of AI; but I never understood why the judges make so much money.  Doesn't the public vote who goes and stays?  So basically the judges don't do anything for all this money except pick who they like during the auditions (and I am sure if you read the credits closely, they don't really make that decision either).

On the credits of America's Next Top Model, The Apprentice and Project Runway it clearly says the producers pick the contestants


----------



## Jayne1

^ I only watched the very first season of AI and that was enough.

I have seen snippets on news shows of JLo on AI, reacting to something she was moved by, and I was a bit disappointed that she has nothing of value to say.  Not that I was surprised, but I thought she might have someone whispering in her ear piece as to what to say. Something clever or inspiring.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but these pics haven't been manipulated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm just a bit shocked that she would get so much for AI when she only can say mundane things, such as, "you were amazing" or "you need to try harder."  The judges should be able to give constructive criticism. Am I asking too much?


I hate to keep arguing over ps bc everyone has their own opinion but lightening your hair and eyebrows and getting a better makeup artist can do wonders. in close up shots of her face you can see her light wrinkles and her nose looks exactly the same. puerto rican women have great genes and her mother still looks young for her age. i guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Michele26

The Puerto Rican woman that works for me missed out on those great genes.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> I hate to keep arguing over ps bc everyone has their own opinion but lightening your hair and eyebrows and getting a better makeup artist can do wonders. in close up shots of her face you can see her light wrinkles and her nose looks exactly the same.* puerto rican women have great genes and her mother still looks young for her age.* i guess we will agree to disagree.


It's funny you should say that, because on a website recently, they showed a before and after of her mother.  The implication being that she just had work done.

Whatever... it's Hollywood...


----------



## ellek72

Her mom has a really long chin. She's cute, though.


----------



## bisousx

Do Puerto Rican noses always become slimmer and refined with age? lol


----------



## imgg

When you are paid millions of dollars to look good, you better believe you are going to do everything to maintain your looks. As someone stated earlier, it's obvious she cares a lot about her looks.  From always wearing the latest styles to hair extensions etc. she cares about her looks.  She probably has her surgeon on speed dial.  Most Hollywood people have plastic surgery.  It's not like she's someone like Jennifer Garner who goes around hair in a ponytail, without makeup and even she had plastic surgery!  Luckily for JLo she had a great surgeon.  It's sad when actress are getting surgery too young like, Megan Fox, Rose McGowen etc.  Surgery doesn't always turn out for the better, especially when there's nothing to improve.  JLo has been smart about her surgery.  Very subtle work over the years (except her butt, that was a significant improvement). While I'm not a fan of hers, she does look good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> It's funny you should say that, because on a website recently, they showed a before and after of her mother.  The implication being that she just had work done.
> 
> Whatever... it's Hollywood...



There's video of Jen's mom falling on the red carpet the night the above picture was taken. Poor thing. (Recent pic on the right)


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> It's funny you should say that, because on a website recently, they showed a before and after of her mother.  The implication being that she just had work done.
> 
> Whatever... it's Hollywood...


I guess im just not seeing it. I know so many ethnic women who are in their 50s but look like theyre in their 30's, a lot of them being puerto rican. I guess thats why i dont always jump to say its plastic surgery, jlo honestly looks exactly the same to me but w lighter hair and better makeup-same w her mom.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that for main stream Hollywood films, she wanted to look more conventionally beautiful.  For instance, Out of Sight  with Clooney was one of her better films , IMO and I don't think they would have hired her if she looked less Hollywood typical.
> 
> I think she wanted to be a movie star with leading roles and she couldn't get there looking like this.  (I don't feel like posting any more pictures of her fluctuating derrière, so I'll just post the face.)



Personally I would love to know her exact beauty regimen bc her face/skin texture looks flawless now. It's completely noticeable in this picture. She's much younger in this photo yet looks way better now. I wonder if she gets peels or microdermabrasion. Her face is so smooth now.


----------



## Swanky

I remember saying she moisturizes constantly.


Oh and that's a nose job for sure, lol!  A really good one, adorable little schnoz she has there


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Personally I would love to know her exact beauty regimen bc her face/skin texture looks flawless now. It's completely noticeable in this picture. She's much younger in this photo yet looks way better now. I wonder if she gets peels or microdermabrasion. Her face is so smooth now.


They all get laser and peels, so I'm sure she does as well... creams can only do so much. I agree her complexion is gorgeous.


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh and that's a nose job for sure, lol!  A really good one, adorable little schnoz she has there


Isn't it the cutest little schnoz?  I always notice how cute it is in her film work when they show her in profile.


----------



## Swanky

very nice








the best money can buy!


----------



## Seanymph

prettyprincess said:


> I hate to keep arguing over ps bc everyone has their own opinion but lightening your hair and eyebrows and getting a better makeup artist can do wonders. in close up shots of her face you can see her light wrinkles and her nose looks exactly the same. *puerto rican women have great genes and her mother still looks young for her age*. i guess we will agree to disagree.



I don't mean to start any bs,and no offense to anyone who's PR, but puerto rican women having good genes?  You obviously haven't seen the Puerto Rican women in the Bronx, let  alone East Harlem. 



prettyprincess said:


> I guess im just not seeing it. I know so many ethnic women who are in their 50s but look like theyre in their 30's, *a lot of them being puerto rican.* I guess thats why i dont always jump to say its plastic surgery, jlo honestly looks exactly the same to me but w lighter hair and better makeup-same w her mom.



Uhm NO!!!! Sorry. Just my opinion


----------



## Seanymph

Michele26 said:


> The Puerto Rican woman that works for me missed out on those great genes.


----------



## Jahpson

Michele26 said:


> The Puerto Rican woman that works for me missed out on those great genes.



*slayed, dead, and gone*


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but these pics haven't been manipulated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm just a bit shocked that she would get so much for AI when she only can say mundane things, such as, "you were amazing" or "you need to try harder."  The judges should be able to give constructive criticism. Am I asking too much?



What a different nose!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read something funny in Us.

JLo was to perform two songs at the Billboard Awards earlier this year. But when her team found out that Beyonce was to receive an award, they insisted that JLo receive one too.

Billboard took a pass and JLo stayed home.

I guess it was for the best.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm PR and like to think I have excellent genes! And so does my mom!


----------



## Seanymph

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just read something funny in Us.
> 
> JLo was to perform two songs at the Billboard Awards earlier this year. But when her team found out that Beyonce was to receive an award, they insisted that JLo receive one too.
> 
> Billboard took a pass and JLo stayed home.
> 
> I guess it was for the best.




Award? An Award for what?

She did the right thing, staying home.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL....


----------



## Seanymph

*www.thewrap.com*

*Jennifer Lopez Heads Back to the 'Idol' Panel for Another Year*
Published: August 10, 2011 @ 10:07 am
By Tim Kenneally

Rest easy, "Idol" fans -- Jennifer Lopez is definitely coming back to "American Idol" for a second season.

Series executive producer Nigel Lythgoe confirmed Lopez's return on Ryan Seacrest's radio show Wednesday morning. During a phone call to the show, Lythgoe settled the speculation, confirming, "I am delighted to say that all three judges, along with the brilliant host of &#8216;American Idol&#8217; is back for the next season.&#8221;

Seacrest later noted on his Twitter account that auditions with all three judges would begin "in a couple of weeks."

While Lythgoe was the first person to make Lopez's return official, TheWrap reported last week that the "Love?" singer had re-upped as a judge for the series for a princess-ly sum of just over $20 million -- a significant pay raise over the $12 million that she'd previously taken in.

But while Lopez might be locked back in, there may be trouble brewing with co-judge Steven Tyler. The Aerosmith frontman -- who signed on for two seasons last year -- is reportedly grousing over his relatively skimpy paycheck now, and is angling for a similar raise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He should get more..imo...especially since un-talented JLO is getting 20 mil....Steven Tyler has been around way longer than her..doesn't make sense. I'm not watching AI anymore..


----------



## Swanky

If I were an artist, a vocalist, I'd MUCH rather have him judge me and critique me than her   But she likely draws in more viewers . . .   He needs a batter manager working over the AI execs!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Tyler shuld get more


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

He is getting less because he signed his contract for two seasons and the amount would have been agreed upon before he sighed. JL obviously only signed a single season contract so she can ask for a payrise before she signed. She probably brings more viewers in....


----------



## Seanymph

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> He is getting less because he signed his contract for two seasons and the amount would have been agreed upon before he sighed.* JL obviously only signed a single season contract so she can ask for a payrise before she signed. She probably brings more viewers in...*.




Yeah Benny Medina knows what he's doing.


----------



## Seanymph

> *Scientology Ruined Jennifer Lopez&#8217;s Marriage August 16, 2011*





> http://www.thesuperficial.com











> &#8220;x, is that a Thetan?! Esmeralda, shield the children!&#8221;
> 
> While Jennifer Lopez has been busy making sure people think Marc Anthony is Ike Turner&#8217;s less violent twin, Julio, I&#8217;m going to assume his people leaked this little tidbit to the Daily Mail which should go over awesome with the strictly Catholic Latino community who haven&#8217;t figured out she&#8217;s been courting Scientology since 2008:
> 
> Jennifer is close friends with Tom Cruise and his wife Katie Holmes &#8211; also staunch Scientologists.
> She said in a recent interview she &#8216;wouldn&#8217;t mind&#8217; having her twins educated by the church, adding: &#8216;I just wish that people wouldn&#8217;t judge it without knowing what it is.&#8217;
> A source close to the couple said: &#8216;Jennifer and Marc couldn&#8217;t see eye-to-eye on the subject. She&#8217;s always been more into the church than him. He wasn&#8217;t a huge fan and it caused problems.&#8217;
> 
> Keep in mind, Scientology has always been touted to celebrities as more of a career-booster first, batxxx cash-grab second, so it only makes sense that Jennifer Lopez still wants to join in case that cauldron she hovers over trying to get Ben Affleck to bang her back into superstar-dom doesn&#8217;t pan out. But while the church boasts such proud, sparkling jewels as Tom Cruise and John Travolta, it also counts Danny Masterson, Kirstie Alley and Lisa Marie Presley as part of its flock. Also, J-Lo&#8217;s close friend Leah Remini is a member, but nobody remembers who that is because apparently the Xenu juice only works on gay men. Something about their proficiency with sequins or anal torque rates, I honestly haven&#8217;t finished reading the pamphlet:
> 
> Like glistening man stomach and a nice relaxing pedicure?
> WE&#8217;LL FIX THAT x WITH LASERS.
> 
> They&#8217;ll fix that x with lasers, it says.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love Emme's outfit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

there may be some truth to the Scientology rumor, I will believe that one before I believe the other crazy stuff that has been thrown out. Religion can def cause a marriage to split if both parties aren't on the same page.


----------



## Jayne1

^ But we've heard about those rumors for years. Her father is a Scientologist...

I'm sure Marc knew about her Scientology interests before they got married.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jayne1 said:


> ^ But we've heard about those rumors for years. Her father is a Scientologist...
> 
> I'm sure Marc knew about her Scientology interests before they got married.


 

I don't follow them much and didn't know about her dad. While Mark knew about her views sometimes things change when kids are brought into the mix.


----------



## chantal1922

Lookbook for her Kohl's line
http://www.thelooksforless.com/2011/08/18/fall-2011-lookbook-jennifer-lopez-for-kohls/


----------



## Seanymph

> *Report: Marc Anthony Is Harassing Jennifer Lopez*








http://www.imnotobsessed.com



> Despite being seen together in Southampton just a week ago, rumor has it things aren&#8217;t going so well behind the scenes for divorcing couple Marc Anthony and Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> A source told Us Weekly:
> 
> &#8220;He calls her nonstop, especially when he&#8217;s drinking.  Marc is constantly harassing her and doesn&#8217;t think she&#8217;ll go through with the divorce.&#8221;
> 
> Marc&#8217;s reps adamantly deny these claims.  What do you think?  Does Marc seem like the &#8220;drunk-dialing&#8221; type of ex?
> 
> Jennifer is currently busy filming her new movie and is gearing up to start back to work on American Idol.


----------



## Jayne1

^ I don't believe it.  

What this tells us is that JLo's people will be ruthless during a divorce.  So next JLo guy -- beware!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know what to believe but it doesn't sound that farfetched.  I wouldn't surprise me if was true though, not because JLo is "ruthless" but because US weekly has always been full of sh*t.


----------



## beduina

I know this is a bit off topic but, does J.lo wear contacts? The above pic makes me wonder...


----------



## imgg

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I don't follow them much and didn't know about her dad. While Mark knew about her views sometimes things change when kids are brought into the mix.



That's the problem.  People don't change!  I see/hear this pattern constantly on this thread and IRL.  People seem the think "when we get married it will change" or "once we have kids it will change"  No, whatever "it" is "it" only gets worse.

If you know prior to marrying someone he's a:
cheater
abuser
has certain religious views
or whatever

and you choose to marrying this person, you knew and have only yourself to blame when "it" happens.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

imgg said:


> That's the problem. People don't change! I see/hear this pattern constantly on this thread and IRL. People seem the think "when we get married it will change" or "once we have kids it will change" No, whatever "it" is "it" only gets worse.
> 
> If you know prior to marrying someone he's a:
> cheater
> abuser
> has certain religious views
> or whatever
> 
> and you choose to marrying this person, you knew and have only yourself to blame when "it" happens.


 

My "change" comment is meant with regard to him feeling differently about it all now that he has children with her. Not that she would change once they had children, sometimes when we have children our views on certain things change. The twins are not his first children but they are his first children with _her_.


----------



## Jayne1

beduina said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but, does J.lo wear contacts? The above pic makes me wonder...


Yes, it seems so -- she started wearing light coloured contacts when she lightened her hair. 

I remember when her eyes were very, very dark brown.  Her hair was very dark too.  She used to look more Puerto Rican at the time.


----------



## MillerRocks

Wonder what color they are, I've noticed how they look like the sun is shining in them and lightening the color. I want some, I have very dark brown eyes. I mostly notice color contacts on people because of the way that the pupil looks cut out and doesn't change size, and also how the eyes seem to be pointing in different directions. I don't really see this effect in the above picture. But maybe they are custome made? 



Jayne1 said:


> Yes, it seems so -- she started wearing light coloured contacts when she lightened her hair.
> 
> I remember when her eyes were very, very dark brown. Her hair was very dark too. She used to look more Puerto Rican at the time.


----------



## Jayne1

MillerRocks said:


> Wonder what color they are, I've noticed how they look like the sun is shining in them and lightening the color. I want some, I have very dark brown eyes. I mostly notice color contacts on people because of the way that the pupil looks cut out and doesn't change size, and also how the eyes seem to be pointing in different directions. I don't really see this effect in the above picture. But maybe they are custome made?


I've wondered about that too.  Tyra also wears contacts that make her naturally greenish, but dullish eyes much more green and unusual. Beyoncé also changes her eye colour to make it pop more.

I guess they wear really expensive contacts.

I have dark brown eyes too, so I always notice when another dark eyed person suddenly has lighter, amber eyes... I think it's very pretty.  I just don't have the nerve to be so obviously fake (can't think of a better word... )


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

MillerRocks said:


> Wonder what color they are, I've noticed how they look like the sun is shining in them and lightening the color. I want some, I have very dark brown eyes. *I mostly notice color contacts on people because of the way that the pupil looks cut out and doesn't change size, and also how the eyes seem to be pointing in different directions*. I don't really see this effect in the above picture. But maybe they are custome made?


 
 That is very true and there is no depth when you look into there eyes whether in person or pics like paris hilton. Jennifer doesn't use contacts


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know what to believe but it doesn't sound that farfetched.  I wouldn't surprise me if was true though, not because JLo is "ruthless" but because US weekly has always been full of sh*t.



Sounds like a match made in heaven. 

JLO and Us.


----------



## MillerRocks

Jayne1 said:


> I've wondered about that too. Tyra also wears contacts that make her naturally greenish, but dullish eyes much more green and unusual. Beyoncé also changes her eye colour to make it pop more.
> 
> I guess they wear really expensive contacts.
> 
> I have dark brown eyes too, so I always notice when another dark eyed person suddenly has lighter, amber eyes... I think it's very pretty. I just don't have the nerve to be so obviously fake (can't think of a better word... )


 
Runs to do a google search brb.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think people forget how intense those flashbulbs are. I seriously doubt any of the celebs mentioned above wear contacts.


----------



## Jayne1

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> That is very true and there is no depth when you look into there eyes whether in person or pics like paris hilton. Jennifer doesn't use contacts


But sometimes her eyes are dark brown.  They used to be dark brown.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*sigh* 

*Idol Brunch Aug 17th 2011* 

Wish we had better pics. From the looks of it she looked fab.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Hot as usual! I love pairing a blouse with shorts, its one of my fave looks!


----------



## Jahpson

she is still gorgeous


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing.


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Dang I have dreams where I look as good as that and I'm 1 year younger than her. She is aaaammmmaaaazzziiinnngg. i think she looks better than Demi Moore who is also a freak of nature (or really great PS)


----------



## prettyprincess

she looks hot in that red top!! does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous as usual!


----------



## YSoLovely

J.Lo is a 5 star stunner. 

Can't believe it's already been 12 years since "On the 6" (the first LP I bought from my own money! ) has been released. 
I'm getting old. lol.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think people forget how intense those flashbulbs are. I seriously doubt any of the celebs mentioned above wear contacts.


----------



## Ladybug09

She is on like every freaking commerical since her divorce. Venus, mascara, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

On the newest mascara commercial, they are now hazel-ly green...


Jayne1 said:


> But sometimes her eyes are dark brown. They used to be dark brown.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She had the Venus and L'Oreal deals before she and Marc divorced.....


*Filming "Papi" Vid Aug 21st 2011*

Her romper is by Phillip Lim. Love the romper, hate the shoes.


----------



## Blo0ondi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She had the Venus and L'Oreal deals before she and Marc divorced.....
> 
> 
> *Filming "Papi" Vid Aug 21st 2011*
> 
> Her romper is by Phillip Lim. Love the romper, hate the shoes.


 
love the outfit but i think i have to agree with on the shoes!


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> On the newest mascara commercial, they are now hazel-ly green...


I think there are some posters here who don't like out discussions of celebs metamorphous...


----------



## Michele26

Jayne1 said:


> I think there are some posters here who don't like out discussions of celebs metamorphous...



Yeah!


----------



## wetbandit42

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> *Idol Brunch Aug 17th 2011*
> 
> Wish we had better pics. From the looks of it she looked fab.



I LOVE her shoes!


----------



## Touch

argh! i need better pics of that outfit with the red blouse and shorts. so so fab! I want to look like her at 40+. heck i wouldnt mind looking like her now


----------



## prettyprincess

NYC Chicky said:


> Me too.  Plus wonder if this is them:
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=31184



Uh oh! Ben and Jen Garner just announced her pregnancy.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^how she got him is how she'll keep him..for now


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

PrincessMe said:


> ^^how she got him is how she'll keep him..for now


 
jen got ben from getting pregant? I thought they got married then came the kids


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That's what I thought too. 

*On set of Flat 500 Commercial Aug 22nd 2011 *

Love the outfit.


----------



## Blo0ondi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ That's what I thought too.
> 
> *On set of Flat 500 Commercial Aug 22nd 2011 *
> 
> Love the outfit.


 
her daughter is cute she take alot from her!


----------



## Swanky

Jen Garner didn't "get" Ben by getting pregnant and stealing him from JLo


----------



## Jayne1

She sure doesn't look miserable -- she seems very happy now that she's separated.  Although, to be fair, he seems happier now too.


----------



## viciel

I don't get the obsession with Ben and JLo, that was like a million years ago.  Can't JLo just go on without a man for a while?


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer Garner didn't steal nothing but Ben's heart. Please!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She has a BEAUTIFUL face, wow. I've always thought J.Lo was flawless over a decade ago and she still is! Gorgeous.


----------



## mzthisnthat

Ben made the right choice.


----------



## manditex

bisousx said:


> Do Puerto Rican noses always become slimmer and refined with age? lol


 

Damn Im Puerto Rican.....and maybe Im just not old enough...I still have a few more years for my perfect nose!


----------



## PrincessMe

> On Garner's 33rd birthday, Affleck proposed to her with a 4.5 carats (900 mg) diamond ring from Harry Winston.[37] *Affleck married Garner, who was three months pregnant at the time*, on June 29, 2005 in a private ceremony in the Caribbean,


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Garner


----------



## mm_nj

JLo is such a beautiful woman, love her style.


----------



## Swanky

He didn't cheat on JLo w/ Jen G.

He and JLo broke up 1-20-04, Violet was born on 12-1-05

She's not "going to lose him how she got him" in the sense that she stole him from JLo.


----------



## beduina

I don't think Ben picked right but, hey if he's happy, good for him


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ben dumped Jen and hasn't looked back. Bennifer and bad movies nearly ruined his career and credibility.


----------



## knics33

^haha so true. Ugh - "Bennifer" was pretty painful to watch lol. 

As far as Jen G. "stealing him away" - ehhh, no one knows if cheating happened but the three of them (or maybe just two of them??). He definitley seemed _more _than ready to be done with J.Lo once it ended, though. . Either way, Ben and Jen G. look very happy and seem to be fantastic parents!


----------



## PrincessMe

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> jen got ben from getting pregant? I thought they got married then came the kids


 yes, she was 3 months pregnant when she & Ben got married


----------



## Swanky

but NOT when he broke up w/ JLo


----------



## meluvs2shop

i never will fully understand hollywood couples nor do i care to but i think ben and jen G are well matched. from what i can see jen g fits his laid back style.


----------



## meluvs2shop

chriseve said:


> I don't get the obsession with Ben and JLo, that was like a million years ago.  Can't JLo just go on without a man for a while?



exactly! i also can't stand hearing about Brad & Jen either. so annoying.
i think Jen L should focus on her kids and career and put off dating for awhile.


----------



## prettyprincess

manditex said:


> Damn Im Puerto Rican.....and maybe Im just not old enough...I still have a few more years for my perfect nose!



On this forum there is no such thing as  good genes or contouring w makeup, its all plastic surgery lol. the experts on here are sure of it .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ok! You would think some folks on this forum performed the surgeries themselves!  

*Kohls Promo Spots for "The Jennifer Lopez Collection" *

The vids are cute and she looks gorgeous! Love her makeup.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*2011 Idol Auditions: *


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Ok! You would think some folks on this forum performed the surgeries themselves!
> 
> *Kohls Promo Spots for "The Jennifer Lopez Collection" *
> 
> The vids are cute and she looks gorgeous! Love her makeup.




Saw these at the gym, but I was listening to music and didn't hear what was said.  Cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's so beautiful, so healthy looking, so toned! I want to be J.Lo when I grow up.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Ok! You would think some folks on this forum performed the surgeries themselves!
> 
> *Kohls Promo Spots for "The Jennifer Lopez Collection" *
> 
> The vids are cute and she looks gorgeous! Love her makeup.





guy singing at the end is funny hahahahaha


----------



## Jayne1

They weren't committed to each other or to making their marriage last. Things weren't "working" and because they are rich and famous with many options available to them, they broke up. That's my take.  



> Although tabloids claimed that he broke up their 7-year-old marriage with affairs, Anthony says, absolutely not. The reason for their break-up, he says, was much simpler. Their marriage just no longer worked.
> 
> It was a realization on both our parts. So you know it wasnt shocking. These things happen, he said. It was a decision that we made jointly.
> 
> This is not a funeral. this is not a burial, Anthony said of his divorce. This is just two people who came together and just realized  and so Im saying that it wasnt sustainable the way it was, and thats that.



http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...he-truth-about-his-split-from-jennifer-lopez/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jayne1 said:


> *They weren't committed to each other or to making their marriage last.* Things weren't "working" and because they are rich and famous with many options available to them, they broke up. That's my take.
> 
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...he-truth-about-his-split-from-jennifer-lopez/


 

pretty much!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> *They weren't committed to each other or to making their marriage last.* Things weren't "working" and because they are rich and famous with many options available to them, they broke up. That's my take.
> 
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...he-truth-about-his-split-from-jennifer-lopez/



This could be true, but divorce may have been the best thing for them to do for their children. I'd rather have two happily divorced parents than two miserable, married parents who are constantly at odds with each other. Sometimes marriages don't work out no matter how committed you are.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^But that's the thing if both are _really_ committed and want it to work it WILL. Both Mark and Jennifer are old enough and have enough life experience to understand this. Somebody wanted out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Maybe after yrs of trying to make it work, they realized that it's not going to work. 

You're right, someone did want out but it might be what's best for their children. What's the point of staying married to someone that doesn't make you happy?


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe after yrs of trying to make it work, they realized that it's not going to work.
> 
> You're right, someone did want out but it might be what's best for their children. *What's the point of staying married to someone that doesn't make you happy?*


What's the point of getting married and committing to each other if you bail when things get rocky?

Both of them wanted out though, they seem really happy since the split.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ We don't know how long things were rocky between them.....like I said, sometimes things just don't work out no matter how hard you try. Both of them seem happy, and I wish them the best.  

Anyway......


Came across these pics of her on set of a commercial. She's wearing head to toe Gucci.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe after yrs of trying to make it work, they realized that it's not going to work.
> 
> You're right, someone did want out but it might be what's best for their children.* What's the point of staying married to someone that doesn't make you happy*?


 

This is an attitude that shouldn't apply to marriage hence why the divorce rate is so high IMO but we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jayne1 said:


> What's the point of getting married and committing to each other if you bail when things get rocky?
> 
> Both of them wanted out though, they seem really happy since the split.


 

This is because nowadays most don't take marriage and commitment seriously. They treat it the same as being in a relationship and its not supposed to be treated that way.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is an attitude that shouldn't apply to marriage hence why the divorce rate is so high IMO *but we can just agree to disagree.*



I think that's the best thing to do 


ETA: FWIW, I wasn't saying that one should divorce at the first sign of trouble. My point was how long is one supposed to try to "work it ou. We don't know how long they had been having issues. They could have been having issues for years and finally realized that it's just not going to work. *sigh* But there is obviously a difference of opinion so I'm done. What's done is done so there is no point in debating it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks good and I was eyeballing those bangles she was wearing a page back she has some serious jewelry!


----------



## viciel

Jayne1 said:


> They weren't committed to each other or to making their marriage last. Things weren't "working" and because they are rich and famous with many options available to them, they broke up. That's my take.



ditto!  plus sometimes these celebrities get married for the wrong reasons to begin with.


----------



## Allisonfaye

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is because nowadays most don't take marriage and commitment seriously. They treat it the same as being in a relationship and its not supposed to be treated that way.





chriseve said:


> ditto!  plus sometimes these celebrities get married for the wrong reasons to begin with.



I agree 100%. I think they get married to have a party (wedding). I think they get married for publicity. They may not come out and say it directly (even to themselves). But I think celebrities probably don't understand why people get so flustered about celebrity marriages not lasting. I don't really think they are meant to last. Ever notice how many big events (marriage, divorce, etc) happen right before a movie is coming out? Tom Cruise is the worst with this one.


----------



## ebonyone

I think they got married for the wrong reason Mark had always been infatuated with jennifer Ben dumped her and she couldn't be alone so she jumped at being with Mark. He adored her and she loved that unfortunately it takes a lot more than adoration to make a marriage work.


----------



## beduina

ebonyone said:


> I think they got married for the wrong reason Mark had always been infatuated with jennifer Ben dumped her and she couldn't be alone so she jumped at being with Mark. He adored her and she loved that unfortunately it takes a lot more than adoration to make a marriage work.



We'll never know what goes behind closed doors but, i think that too. I get the impression J.lo's big love was Ben. It's a shame, i loved that couple at the time.


----------



## Michele26

Maybe J Lo's big love is J Lo.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Nikk said:


> It is known that marc has a nasty coke habit and that put him into debt. I also think J lo was helping him pay it off



I've heard the same thing...

I'm not a fan of hers at all..as I can't stand 'divas' and she is the epitome of one, but I did crack up when she pranked two people of the Ellen show..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQFhjfeeQnE


----------



## knasarae

ShoeFanatic said:


> I've heard the same thing...
> 
> I'm not a fan of hers at all..as I can't stand 'divas' and she is the epitome of one, but I did crack up when she pranked two people of the Ellen show..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQFhjfeeQnE


 
That was pretty funny!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

knasarae said:


> That was pretty funny!



Ellen does the best pranks..they're all on youtube..
another that cracked me up..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD_6uld50Fs&feature=related


----------



## Jahpson

beduina said:


> We'll never know what goes behind closed doors but, i think that too. I get the impression J.lo's big love was Ben. It's a shame, i loved that couple at the time.



I think so as well. She was _gone_ when she was with Ben


----------



## prettyprincess

ShoeFanatic said:


> I've heard the same thing...
> 
> I'm not a fan of hers at all..as I can't stand 'divas' and she is the epitome of one, but I did crack up when she pranked two people of the Ellen show..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQFhjfeeQnE



 shes a "diva" bc she likes things done a certain way and she likes nice things? thats the epitome of a smart strong woman! professional, ambitious, and gets what she wants.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> shes a "diva" bc she likes things done a certain way and she likes nice things? thats the epitome of a smart strong woman! professional, ambitious, and gets what she wants.


Being a diva might be acceptable if the person is phenomenally talented. But JLo is not phenomenally talented, she can't even sing.  She makes cute movies (if you like mindless entertainment) so I'm not sure her diva ways warrant getting things done "a certain way."

I agree that she's probably very ambitious and likes nice things, but if she doesn't have grace, culture and large amounts of artistic talent, then an inflated opinion of herself really isn't justified.

She does look incredibly gorgeous though, when her people do her up.  But lots of women in Hollywood are gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So only "phenomenally talented" people can be perfectionist?  

JLo's talent is debatable....I agree with that. However you can't deny her work ethic; she worked her a$$ off to get where she is, and it's what I respect her for the most. I love women who know what they want, and aren't afraid to get out and go get it. 

*Recent pic from an AI Audition*

I wish we could get full outfit pics. I bet the outfit was fab.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *So only "phenomenally talented" people can be perfectionist?  *
> 
> JLo's talent is debatable....I agree with that. However you can't deny her work ethic; she worked her a$$ off to get where she is, and it's what I respect her for the most. I love women who know what they want, and aren't afraid to get out and go get it.
> 
> I wish we could get full outfit pics. I bet the outfit was fab.


No, only "phenomenally talented" people can be divas.  lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> No, only "phenomenally talented" people can be divas.  lol



I guess it depends on your definition of a diva is. A woman being particular and knowing what she wants and how she wants it is not a diva, IMO


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of a diva is. A woman being particular and knowing what she wants and how she wants it is not a diva, IMO


I understand and agree.    JLo's reputation, however, goes beyond that... to selfish, spoiled, demanding and high maintenance... without the talent to back it up.  Other than being amazingly gorgeous when she has her makeup on.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen's make up is flawless.


----------



## Swanky

Being an outspoken, but professional woman who knows what she wants is not a diva.
A demanding, demeaning, entitled = high maintenance woman who s&*ts on the 'little people' is a diva IMO.


----------



## Compass Rose

Being a "diva" is not a compliment.....that's what I think.


----------



## Jahpson

Compass Rose said:


> Being a "diva" is not a compliment.....that's what I think.



exactly. Unless your rupaul


----------



## PrincessMe

californiaCRUSH said:


> Jen's make up is flawless.


 
Agree


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So only "phenomenally talented" people can be perfectionist?
> 
> JLo's talent is debatable....I agree with that. However you can't deny her work ethic; she worked her a$$ off to get where she is, and it's what I respect her for the most. I love women who know what they want, and aren't afraid to get out and go get it.
> 
> *Recent pic from an AI Audition*
> 
> I wish we could get full outfit pics. I bet the outfit was fab.



I also like her because of her work ethic, she might be a "diva" with how & when she wants certain things but I can speak personally about how she is not a diva to her fans. She is the sweetest person! I met her and she was very nice & I'm a mere mortal lol not a celeb or anything so in my book she is A-OK!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

prettyprincess said:


> shes a "diva" bc she likes things done a certain way and she likes nice things? thats the epitome of a smart strong woman! professional, ambitious, and gets what she wants.



Ummm..No..this women is extremely difficult to deal with..
I've heard this several times over the years from people that
have dealt with her..one from a very high up film financier 
who is very much in the know. This was about 5 years ago.
He said she was scratched off a
list of actresses  for a film he was working on because of her bad rep.

If this is the 'epitome' of a 'smart', 'strong' women in your opinion,
then so be it.

IMO its pure self entitlement, arrogance and down right stupidity.


She must've been really desperate to do Idol, with a divorce pending,
her last album bombing, no film work due to her behavior and demands
and her razor commercials not supporting her extravagant lifestyle,
she's really lucky Idol has worked out for her.

Sandra Bullock is the epitome of smart, strong, *professional* and ambitious..
and truly talented.
Jennifer Lopez is...
_lucky_.


----------



## Jayne1

ShoeFanatic said:


> Ummm..No..this women is extremely difficult to deal with..
> I've heard this several times over the years from people that
> have dealt with her..one from a very high up film financier
> who is very much in the know. This was about 5 years ago.
> He said she was scratched off a
> list of actresses  for a film he was working on because of her bad rep.
> 
> If this is the 'epitome' of a 'smart', 'strong' women in your opinion,
> then so be it.
> 
> IMO its pure self entitlement, arrogance and down right stupidity.
> 
> 
> She must've been really desperate to do Idol, with a divorce pending,
> her last album bombing, no film work due to her behavior and demands
> and her razor commercials not supporting her extravagant lifestyle,
> she's really lucky Idol has worked out for her.
> 
> *Sandra Bullock is the epitome of smart, strong, professional and ambitious..
> and truly talented.
> Jennifer Lopez is...
> lucky.*


That's a great comparison!

I think it's cool when a talented singer demands certain things to keep her voice at its best, or when they demand those around them be at the standards they set for themselves, even when Barbra Streisand insisted on a white mic to go with her white gown (that black mic would have looked all wrong) but not someone who is high maintenance without the talent to back it up.


----------



## imgg

ShoeFanatic said:


> Ummm..No..this women is extremely difficult to deal with..
> I've heard this several times over the years from people that
> have dealt with her..one from a very high up film financier
> who is very much in the know. This was about 5 years ago.
> He said she was scratched off a
> list of actresses  for a film he was working on because of her bad rep.
> 
> If this is the 'epitome' of a 'smart', 'strong' women in your opinion,
> then so be it.
> 
> IMO its pure self entitlement, arrogance and down right stupidity.
> 
> 
> She must've been really desperate to do Idol, with a divorce pending,
> her last album bombing, no film work due to her behavior and demands
> and her razor commercials not supporting her extravagant lifestyle,
> she's really lucky Idol has worked out for her.
> 
> Sandra Bullock is the epitome of smart, strong, *professional* and ambitious..
> and truly talented.
> Jennifer Lopez is...
> _lucky_.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmmm.....not sure I agree with the "lucky" part but to each their own. The beauty of opinions


----------



## Allisonfaye

Why do you think she is so successful in her career if she lacks talent? I am not saying you are wrong. I have never really liked her and I can't stand to listen to her talk. To me it is like fingernails on a chalkboard. So why is she so good at raking in the big bucks? Thoughts?


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Why do you think she is so successful in her career if she lacks talent? I am not saying you are wrong. I have never really liked her and I can't stand to listen to her talk. To me it is like fingernails on a chalkboard. So why is she so good at raking in the big bucks? Thoughts?


She has the ability (and the team of professionals) to make herself gorgeous.  That's all you need in Hollywood.  Unless you want to be a very serious actress.  Then you must have talent.  But to star in those fluffy comedies that she makes?  Just be beautiful and appeal to a large and diverse audience that thinks their ethnicity looks like hers.


----------



## YSoLovely

I like J.Lo. That's all.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Compass Rose said:


> Being a "diva" is not a compliment.....that's what I think.



yeah! Never got how it became one.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Allisonfaye said:


> Why do you think she is so successful in her career if she lacks talent? I am not saying you are wrong. I have never really liked her and I can't stand to listen to her talk. To me it is like fingernails on a chalkboard. So why is she so good at raking in the big bucks? Thoughts?



Kim Kardasian makes big bucks as well

Kim's great at raking in the big bucks, that doesn't make her talented..


JLo can dance and has been at the right place at the right time.
She's dated the right people and has an image that appeals to many.
Her voice is manufactured and many web rumors claim it's
not even her on the albums..

She lacks raw talent.
And after seeing her in a restaurant one evening, she's lacks likability, she's not approachable,
she barely acknowledged the waiter and her and Diddy hardly spoke the whole evening..
everything was for show..'look at me'.
I had the misfortune of her table right behind my friend's seat, so I couldn't
help but have to see her actions the whole night..
she's just not my type of person, based on her whole vibe.
So when my friend told my about her rep, I believe it.




Jayne1 said:


> She has the ability (and the team of professionals) to make herself gorgeous.  That's all you need in Hollywood.  Unless you want to be a very serious actress.  Then you must have talent.  But to star in those fluffy comedies that she makes?  Just be beautiful and appeal to a large and diverse audience that thinks their ethnicity looks like hers.



Bingo.


----------



## ByeKitty

Allisonfaye said:


> Why do you think she is so successful in her career if she lacks talent? I am not saying you are wrong. I have never really liked her and I can't stand to listen to her talk. To me it is like fingernails on a chalkboard. So why is she so good at raking in the big bucks? Thoughts?


I don't think J.Lo is a great singer or a great actress, but she does have a radiance about her. Something they refer to as the "X factor"...

IMO there's no excuse for diva behaviour. Demands to make sure you have everything you _need_, yes. But making as many extravagant demands as you can, just because you can, no. ($3000 diamond headphones to block the sound of the  motorboat you're staying in? With a helicopter on standby, just...  because?)


----------



## beduina

YSoLovely said:


> I like J.Lo. That's all.



Me too, i love J.Lo


----------



## YSoLovely

beduina said:


> Me too, i love J.Lo


----------



## prettyprincess

ShoeFanatic said:


> Ummm..No..this women is extremely difficult to deal with..
> I've heard this several times over the years from people that
> have dealt with her..one from a very high up film financier
> who is very much in the know. This was about 5 years ago.
> He said she was scratched off a
> list of actresses  for a film he was working on because of her bad rep.
> 
> If this is the 'epitome' of a 'smart', 'strong' women in your opinion,
> then so be it.
> 
> IMO its pure self entitlement, arrogance and down right stupidity.
> 
> 
> She must've been really desperate to do Idol, with a divorce pending,
> her last album bombing, no film work due to her behavior and demands
> and her razor commercials not supporting her extravagant lifestyle,
> she's really lucky Idol has worked out for her.
> 
> Sandra Bullock is the epitome of smart, strong, *professional* and ambitious..
> and truly talented.
> Jennifer Lopez is...
> _lucky_.


LOL, nothing about her career had to do with luck. She worked her way to the top and by all accounts has a strong work ethic. Every successful woman gets labeled "diva," and its sad. I do think Jlo is truly talented, she is an entertainer through and through. An how is she desperate for going on idol??? Desperate is when women leak their own sex tapes or nude photos to get press, not by becoming judges on the one of the most popular shows on tv.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> She has the ability (and the team of professionals) to make herself gorgeous.  That's all you need in Hollywood.  Unless you want to be a very serious actress.  Then you must have talent.  But to star in those fluffy comedies that she makes?  Just be beautiful and appeal to a large and diverse audience that thinks their ethnicity looks like hers.




A lot of woman are gorgeous in Hollywood and they are not nearly as successful as Jen, not even close.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSoLovely said:


> I like J.Lo. That's all.





beduina said:


> Me too, i love J.Lo



Me three! Always have for years.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me four   Hopefully when I hit 40, I look half as good as she does. The woman is BAD.


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer Lopez's REAL talent comes from dancing. The girl is a beast!


----------



## Swanky

prettyprincess said:


> LOL, nothing about her career had to do with luck. She worked her way to the top and by all accounts has a strong work ethic. *Every successful woman gets labeled "diva,*" and its sad. I do think Jlo is truly talented, she is an entertainer through and through. An how is she desperate for going on idol??? Desperate is when women leak their own sex tapes or nude photos to get press, not by becoming judges on the one of the most popular shows on tv.



In all fairness, this is not true.  I've never heard this about Sandra Bullock, Reese, Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz, etc . . . 

I'm not a fan nor I dislike her.  I think she's GORGEOUS and moderately talented - great dancer. She's not unique or anything, but also not 'common' IMO


----------



## prettyprincess

yea for some reason the diva label gets thrown at more glamorous women like JLO, Mariah, Beyonce, Celine, etc. It seems if a woman likes nice things, shes a diva. All I know is when I met her (briefly) at an event, she was extremely gracious and kind. An she is not a bad actress imho, she was great in Selena and El cantante. How is she any more or less talented than someone like Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Jayne1 said:


> She has the ability (and the team of professionals) to make herself gorgeous.  That's all you need in Hollywood.  Unless you want to be a very serious actress.  Then you must have talent.  But to star in those fluffy comedies that she makes?  Just be beautiful and appeal to a large and diverse audience that thinks their ethnicity looks like hers.



What in the world do you mean by "their ethnicity looks like hers"??? I know my "ethnicity" looks nothing like lets say Reese W. but she is still appealing to me lol, what an odd comment...


----------



## Jayne1

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> What in the world do you mean by "their ethnicity looks like hers"??? I know my "ethnicity" looks nothing like lets say Reese W. but she is still appealing to me lol, what an odd comment...


I mean that she appeals to the non-blondes of the world, just like the Kardashains have a huge brunette following.  Not everyone is blonde and blue eyed and girls can relate to them. They're not even impossibly skinny. They have a sort of attainable gorgeousness. That's what I meant when I said she has a "large and diverse audience."  I'm sure they like Reese W. too, of course, but I think many can relate to Lopez and even the K sisters.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nevermind.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

prettyprincess said:


> LOL, nothing about her career had to do with luck. She worked her way to the top and by all accounts has a strong work ethic. Every successful woman gets labeled "diva," and its sad. I do think Jlo is truly talented, she is an entertainer through and through. An how is she desperate for going on idol??? Desperate is when women leak their own sex tapes or nude photos to get press, not by becoming judges on the one of the most popular shows on tv.




No, not every successful women is labeled a 'diva', I gave one example,
would you a few hundred more?

I wouldn't know about her 'strong work ethnic', as I don't know her.
It appears her PR crew, makeup person, and stylist work _really_ hard.
I just don't buy into a film star doing razor commercials because she likes the product, and that Sony record company and her amicably parting ways (they didn't resign her). 
Without a film or record career, what's a high maintenance girl to do?
She turned to TV, and it payed off.
The network got a steal, as her salary is much less then Simon Cowell's.
Once again, timing in Hollywood is everything.
And she's now getting a huge paycheck for doing what she does best,
sitting pretty, smiling for the cameras and wearing beautiful clothes.
All while still convincing fans that's she's still 'Jenny from the block'.


----------



## NYC Chicky

I loved her in Out of Sight with George Clooney.


----------



## EMMY

Jahpson said:


> exactly. Unless your rupaul


 

^ Hahahaha this cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!! Yup he'd def take that as a compliment!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Jennifer Lopez's REAL talent comes from dancing. The girl is a beast!


 

sure is!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

EMMY said:


> ^ Hahahaha this cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!! Yup he'd def take that as a compliment!


 

LOL!! Me too and yes he would! when I read that comment I saw him pose.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nevermind.


 

you end up typing that alot in here


----------



## anitalilac

I think she is beautiful, and enjoy watching what she wears.. that is all..
Never thought her as a talented actress or singer...stopped watching her movies, music videos or listening to her songs a long time ago when I realized she is overrated...


----------



## Michele26

J Lo comes off to 'me' as being fake x's 10.


----------



## prettyprincess

ShoeFanatic said:


> No, not every successful women is labeled a 'diva', I gave one example,
> would you a few hundred more?
> 
> I wouldn't know about her 'strong work ethnic', as I don't know her.
> It appears her PR crew, makeup person, and stylist work _really_ hard.
> I just don't buy into a film star doing razor commercials because she likes the product, and that Sony record company and her amicably parting ways (they didn't resign her).
> Without a film or record career, what's a high maintenance girl to do?
> She turned to TV, and it payed off.
> The network got a steal, as her salary is much less then Simon Cowell's.
> Once again, timing in Hollywood is everything.
> And she's now getting a huge paycheck for doing what she does best,
> sitting pretty, smiling for the cameras and wearing beautiful clothes.
> All while still convincing fans that's she's still 'Jenny from the block'.


Youre so funny, you dont believe she has strong work ethic bc you "dont know her personally" yet you here you are on this forum talking about her diva behavior as if you have personally known the woman for years. so silly. The reason she has pr, stylists, and a makeup crew, is bc she worked her way from the ground up to become the super star that she is! That is what hard work is, and remember she did this w/o releasing home made porn or nude pics. That deserves respect.


----------



## chantal1922

anitalilac said:


> *I think she is beautiful, and enjoy watching what she wears.. that is all..*
> Never thought her as a talented actress or singer...stopped watching her movies, music videos or listening to her songs a long time ago when I realized she is overrated...


same here


----------



## ShoeFanatic

prettyprincess said:


> Youre so funny, you dont believe she has strong work ethic bc you "dont know her personally" yet you here you are on this forum talking about her diva behavior as if you have personally known the woman for years. so silly. The reason she has pr, stylists, and a makeup crew, is bc she worked her way from the ground up to become the super star that she is! That is what hard work is, and remember she did this w/o releasing home made porn or nude pics. That deserves respect.




My respect is reserved for those who truly deserve it,
not some fake image a group of people have manufactured, without
true talent to back it up.

I'm not going to argue with a starstruck 'fan', it's like talking to a wall.

If you want to believe her over rated hype then so be it.
I'll continue to believe what friends in the know  tell me and what 
I've seen first hand.
:okay:


----------



## YSoLovely

You can be a fan without believing "her over rated hype".
I became a fan because she made songs and movies I liked back in the day. Plain and simple.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

YSoLovely said:


> You can be a fan without believing "her over rated hype".
> I became a fan because she made songs and movies I liked back in the day. Plain and simple.



Agreed.


----------



## prettyprincess

ShoeFanatic said:


> My respect is reserved for those who truly deserve it,
> not some fake image a group of people have manufactured, without
> true talent to back it up.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with a starstruck 'fan', it's like talking to a wall.
> 
> If you want to believe her over rated hype then so be it.
> I'll continue to believe what friends in the know  tell me and what
> I've seen first hand.
> :okay:
> 
> 
> Right, I just think its contradictory how you say you wont believe she has a strong work ethic bc you havent seen that yourself, yet you bash her bc "ppl in the know" told you shes a diva.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

prettyprincess said:


> ShoeFanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My respect is reserved for those who truly deserve it,
> not some fake image a group of people have manufactured, without
> true talent to back it up.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with a starstruck 'fan', it's like talking to a wall.
> 
> If you want to believe her over rated hype then so be it.
> I'll continue to believe what friends in the know  tell me and what
> I've seen first hand.
> :okay:
> 
> 
> Right, I just think its contradictory *how you say you wont believe she has a strong work ethic bc you havent seen that yourself,* yet you bash her bc "ppl in the know" told you shes a diva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Where was this written? I didn't say I don't believe it, I said I don't know.
> Perhaps she does have have a strong work ethnic. Again, I don't know and I don't care.
> Trying to convince me to like and respect her because of her presumed
> work ethnic is ridiculous..
> I'm not trying to convince or sway people into  disliking her,
> nor am I arguing with people that do.
> 
> I posted information that has been shared with me and that I witnessed,
> as well as my opinion.
> 
> I'm not a fan. I don't like her persona, and aside from her being a great dancer and having great skin, nothing else about her appeals to me.
> She's the epitome of the Hollywood cliche of being at the right place at the right time.
> 
> Accept the fact that not everyone is a fan and everyone is entitled to
> their own opinion.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## bisousx

I think you are spot on, Shoefanatic, that her diva reputation caused her to be practically blacklisted by some directors. I love to look at what she's wearing and admire her beauty, but what you said about her reputation in the industry is correct w/ some of the things I've heard too.

She is indeed very lucky - blessed to have a gorgeous face and body, Benny Medina, her PR and glam squad. She isn't extremely talented in any particular area, but mildly talented enough to get by as a so called "triple threat".


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I think you are spot on, Shoefanatic, that her diva reputation caused her to be practically blacklisted by some directors. I love to look at what she's wearing and admire her beauty, but what you said about her reputation in the industry is correct w/ some of the things I've heard too.
> 
> *She is indeed very lucky - blessed to have a gorgeous face and body,* Benny Medina, her PR and glam squad. She isn't extremely talented in any particular area, but mildly talented enough to get by as a so called "triple threat".


Was she blessed with a gorgeous face and body?  I think I'm going with the 'strong work ethic' on this one, I think she transformed herself.

Bottom line, if she weren't beautiful, no one would care. If she looked like the lady below, we wouldn't be talking about her. She wouldn't even have a thread. 

ETA  -- excellent point about Benny Medina!


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Was she blessed with a gorgeous face and body?  I think I'm going with the 'strong work ethic' on this one, I think she transformed herself.
> 
> Bottom line, if she weren't beautiful, no one would care. If she looked like the lady below, we wouldn't be talking about her. She wouldn't even have a thread.
> 
> ETA  -- excellent point about Benny Medina!



Lol @ that pic. Ok, blessed with a strong foundation to work on, whether its her surgeons or her trainers or her PR. In Hollywood, PR is everything you don't hear about so that's just as important as Benny. She's made all the right choices considering the cards she was dealt.

I don't doubt that she worked hard though. Just because she's not talented doesn't mean she didn't go through the auditions and other steps like everyone else.


----------



## `JeNNY

I didn't know changing your hair color and using better makeup/makeup artists means you transformed yourself...if that's the case I'm guessing 99.999% of us transformed ourselves lol. Her face looks exactly the same now as it does in that old pic...

If Hollywood was all Sandra Bullocks and Taylor Swifts (or whoever are  considered talented and humble artists) than it'd be boring as hell...

Jennifer was great in Selena and El Cantante IMO...besides that and a few random songs I don't call myself a fan. But this b!tch is a BOSS and I love it lol! Not everybody that makes it is gonna be an Adele or Halle Berry. That's just life period. Just sayin'.

Anyway, I'll leave this with probably my favorite song of hers...this feels like forever ago -_-; lol


----------



## beduina

`JeNNY said:


> I didn't know changing your hair color and using better makeup/makeup artists means you transformed yourself...if that's the case I'm guessing 99.999% of us transformed ourselves lol. Her face looks exactly the same now as it does in that old pic...
> E]


 
Agreed. 
Wether she's talented or not is subjective to people's opinion. I'm not what you call a fan but I like some of her songs, i may not like the kind of films she does but she's a good actress and enjoy watching what she wears and what make up she's got on and that's why I like her.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I think its funny to pull out an old a** pic of her to try & compare! I've seen old pics of Angelina, Sandra, Reese and so on and so on & them bishes look all jacked up too! lol


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez filming her latest movie "Parker" in New Orleans, LA on Tuesday (September 6).
Directed by Taylor Hackford, "Parker" is a crime/thriller centered on  "a thief who lives by a code of honor that includes never stealing  money from people who need it."
 The film also stars Jason Statham, Michael Chiklis and Nick Nolte while set for a release date of October 12, 2012.
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

Reese looked jacked up?  She looks the same to me as she did when she was 13!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^Never mind, I was just using her as an example that is all. 

BTW, I do think Reese looks better now that she is a grown women but honestly I've seen pics of a lot of celebs who in my opinion did not look that great back in the day but do now, our opinions on these ladies are different and that is Aok since beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Swanky

Of course, but you mentioned that Reese looked jacked up before. I had to comment! Lol. But lots of them have plastic surgery or non-surgical procedures/tweaks to thank


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ hehe you're right they do, and honestly now that I think about it Reese is probably one of the only ones that at least still looks "natural" so kudos to her!


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  She looks so young and the same to me that she and her DD are nearly interchangeable, lol!
There's no harm in having work done IMO unless you go too far, I'm sure the pressure is astounding.


----------



## prettyprincess

ShoeFanatic said:


> prettyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Where was this written? I didn't say I don't believe it, I said I don't know.
> Perhaps she does have have a strong work ethnic. Again, I don't know and I don't care.
> Trying to convince me to like and respect her because of her presumed
> work ethnic is ridiculous..
> I'm not trying to convince or sway people into  disliking her,
> nor am I arguing with people that do.
> 
> I posted information that has been shared with me and that I witnessed,
> as well as my opinion.
> 
> I'm not a fan. I don't like her persona, and aside from her being a great dancer and having great skin, nothing else about her appeals to me.
> She's the epitome of the Hollywood cliche of being at the right place at the right time.
> 
> Accept the fact that not everyone is a fan and everyone is entitled to
> their own opinion.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if you are a fan or not and I am def not trying to convince you of anything, Im stating my opinion same as you.
Click to expand...


----------



## prettyprincess

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I think its funny to pull out an old a** pic of her to try & compare! I've seen old pics of Angelina, Sandra, Reese and so on and so on & them bishes look all jacked up too! lol




EXACTLY, but the plastic surgeons on here are 100% sure JLO has had work done


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think it is easy to have a good work ethic when you get paid millions to do it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it is easy to have a good work ethic when you get paid millions to do it.


 

LOL!! I know I would come to work everyday bright and early with a BIG smile


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

I personally may not be a big fan of hers..but..more power to her for making the $$$ even though imo she lacks real talent. I'm just happy to see a successful latina out there representing her people (being hispanic myself..I love seeing our people making it big...)


----------



## prettyprincess

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it is easy to have a good work ethic when you get paid millions to do it.



She didnt leave the Bronx getting paid millions.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

prettyprincess said:


> She didnt leave the Bronx getting paid millions.



Exactly.



TMZ is reporting that she and Bradley Cooper had a "romantic dinner" earlier this week......interesting.


----------



## LADC_chick

What happened to him and Renee Zellweger?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Get it Jen. Brad is hot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bennifer Pt 2. Lol.


----------



## bisousx

I have a hard time believing Brad is straight ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Bennifer Pt 2. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I have a hard time believing Brad is straight ...


Those are the rumours...  if he gets with JLo, I think the rumours may be false though... what do you think?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

He might be bi


----------



## Nikk

I am sure that her mom is thrilled she is dating another white man


----------



## tweegy

Kudos to both of them if this is true they're both moving on the crypt keepers to living flesh...


----------



## prettyprincess

^lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> Kudos to both of them if this is true they're both moving on the crypt keepers to living flesh...


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Those are the rumours...  if he gets with JLo, I think the rumours may be false though... what do you think?



He just seems like the go-to guy for female stars who are fresh off a breakup. Some of his pairings are so random...


----------



## birkin101

^super sleezy.  I do not find him attractive at all.


----------



## Jayne1

birkin101 said:


> ^super sleezy.  I do not find him attractive at all.


There's something a little off about him, I agree.


----------



## bisousx

That, ladies, is a tingling gaydar.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

prettyprincess said:


> She didnt leave the Bronx getting paid millions.




THISSSSSS. In order for anyone to get to the level where they're making millions, they'd have to have been working their asses off, and then some, since day one. Meaning since they were nothing, had nothing. You don't accidentally fall backwards into a position where you get offered millions, THEN develop a work ethic based on solely on that financial motivation. If that's ever happened to anyone, anywhere, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG love her new video!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6XbIuSLaCnk


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I usually love her videos but that one did nothing for me. I found it really lame and corny...


----------



## lovemysavior

Omg that video was so corny....reminded me of Thriller....haha...


----------



## Sassys

Had to stop watching after 50 seconds


----------



## Jayne1

I had to fast forward through most of it just to see how it ended. Is she actually considered to be a good dancer??

Agree about the Thriller comparison.


----------



## Cherrasaki

That video was indeed lame and not very original imo. JLo definitely did not "bring it" with this video.


----------



## noon

Was that a video or a commercial? Talk about product placement..


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ it is actually also the fiat commercial lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> I had to fast forward through most of it just to see how it ended. Is she actually considered to be a good dancer??
> 
> Agree about the Thriller comparison.



JLo has lost her touch a bit but she used to go in. Have you seen the "Glad" video?




PrincessMe said:


> ^^ it is actually also the fiat commercial lol



Maybe that's why it seems so corny. I like that she didn't do the typical club setting that I think of when I hear the song but she still missed the mark.


----------



## noon

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ it is actually also the fiat commercial lol




When did Jennifer become so lame? Lol

They zoomed in on the blackberry at the begining for like 20 sec for no point, and there was  a Tous store in the background when she was walking. There was also a bottle of something but I don't remember the brand. (can you tell I don't drink?)

Not to mention her shoes kept changing back and forth to her "walking" and "dancing" shoes.

It was just too much.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the song better than her last couple of singles, but the video was indeed lame.
Nearly all videos of "famous popstars" (except gaga) are full of product placements these days, though.


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> I like the song better than her last couple of singles, but the video was indeed lame.
> Nearly all videos of "famous popstars" (*except gaga*) are full of product placements these days, though.




*cough* Telephone *cough**cough*


----------



## Cherrasaki

noon said:


> When did Jennifer become so lame? Lol
> 
> They zoomed in on the blackberry at the begining for like 20 sec for no point, and there was  a Tous store in the background when she was walking. There was also a bottle of something but I don't remember the brand. (can you tell I don't drink?)
> 
> *Not to mention her shoes kept changing back and forth to her "walking" and "dancing" shoes.*
> 
> It was just too much.



I did notice that too and it was rather annoying!  :greengrin:


----------



## tweegy

DID you guys see her in the commercial for the Fiat?????!!!!! What the hell was she thinkin???


----------



## tweegy




----------



## roxys

I like the video, looks like she had fun doing it.


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> *cough* Telephone *cough**cough*


Oh! Ehh... well, that must be Beyonce's fault


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> DID you guys see her in the commercial for the Fiat?????!!!!! What the hell was she thinkin???


 The Khol's commercial for her clothing line was worse. It showed her garbage modelling poses and cheap clothes.

Now, Mark Anthony's commercial was HOT! And I don't even care much for him! LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tweegy said:


>





she is officially "OLD"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> The Khol's commercial for her clothing line was worse. It showed her garbage modelling poses and cheap clothes.
> 
> *Now, Mark Anthony's commercial was HOT! And I don't even care much for him! LOL*


 

 ummm humm Mark was looking kinda good there!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tweegy said:


> DID you guys see her in the commercial for the Fiat?????!!!!! What the hell was she thinkin???


 

lol, when I first saw that commercial all i thought was- would j-lo actually be caught dead driving a fiat? yeah, right.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> The Khol's commercial for her clothing line was worse. It showed her garbage modelling poses and cheap clothes.
> 
> *Now, Mark Anthony's commercial was HOT*! And I don't even care much for him! LOL


 
agreed.  everytime it airs, I have to stop and watch.


----------



## Michele26

talldrnkofwater said:


> lol, when I first saw that commercial all i thought was- would j-lo actually be caught dead driving a fiat? yeah, right.



I saw that commercial last night...and said to my DH, "like JLo would ever drive a Fiat!"


----------



## viciel

Michele26 said:


> I saw that commercial last night...and said to my DH, "like JLo would ever drive a Fiat!"



She might have to start now, LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a lame commercial..lol.

I saw one of those cars the other day..totally wants to be like the Mini Cooper..imo. Mini Coopers are way cuter...


----------



## anitalilac

Ladybug09 said:


> The Khol's commercial for her clothing line was worse. It showed her garbage modelling poses and cheap clothes.
> 
> Now, Mark Anthony's commercial was HOT! And I don't even care much for him! LOL



Me too!! I find him hot in that commercial...and I was wondering what is wrong with me!


----------



## Stacyy

That commercial drives me nuts whenever it comes on.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> The Khol's commercial for her clothing line was worse. It showed her garbage modelling poses and cheap clothes.
> 
> *Now, Mark Anthony's commercial was HOT! And I don't even care much for him! LOL*


Where can I find his?   He used to do a lot of videos for the American market and they were done very well.  I always stopped to watch.  Unlike hers, where I couldn't turn off the TV fast enough.

Actually, that's not true, she once had a video about being cheated on and she left the guy, even though he was sorry.  That video was pretty good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i gotta give mad props to lopez. jennifer has managed to be on top again. she's everywhere... it's like 1999 all over again. lol_


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a lame commercial..lol.
> 
> I saw one of those cars the other day..totally wants to be like the Mini Cooper..imo. Mini Coopers are way cuter...


I love the new Fiat 500s... I think they're cuter than Mini Coopers. Very Italian looking.


----------



## YSoLovely

meluvs2shop said:


> _i gotta give mad props to lopez. jennifer has managed to be on top again. she's everywhere... it's like 1999 all over again. lol_




Ikr. 

She's the most successful AI alumni in a long looooooooooooooong time.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I want her to stay everywhere because I love seeing her outfits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> I want her to stay everywhere because I love seeing her outfits.



 Agreed.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I love the new Fiat 500s...  Very Italian looking.


 whattttttt?

Critic canned the Fiat though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like the Fiat too its really cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tweegy said:


>





LOLOL I am SOOOO gifjacking that


----------



## Pursegrrl

like mini coopers way better than the Fix It Again Tony.

...and it IS like 1999 all over again - JLo everywhere!


----------



## PrincessMe

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like the Fiat too its really cute!


 me too


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the iHeartRadio Music Festival (September 24).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## legaldiva

I want to see more of her "street style" in every day life like we did when she was part of Bennifer.  Now her appearances are far too controlled.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

legaldiva said:


> I want to see more of her "street style" in every day life like we did when she was part of Bennifer.  Now her appearances are far too controlled.



I agree, I love her personal style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Saw a few vids from her performance last night.....she got some new pre-recorded vocals that almost had me fooled until she started singing live. She put a nice show though. 

Not a fan of that dress or the Choo booties. Looks cheap...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

legaldiva said:


> I want to see more of her "street style" in every day life like we did when she was part of Bennifer.  Now her appearances are far too controlled.



Even though I like some of her current looks.. ITA


----------



## ShoeFanatic

tweegy said:


> DID you guys see her in the commercial for the Fiat?????!!!!! What the hell was she thinkin???



She's doing razor commercials..
And now a car commercial?
I guess her divorce  and her extravagant lifestyle is really sucking her dry.


----------



## tweegy

ShoeFanatic said:


> *She's doing razor commercials*..
> And now a car commercial?
> I guess her divorce  and her extravagant lifestyle is really sucking her dry.


 OMG I forgot about that!!! I side eyed her for that too!!! But the Fiat commercial was another level of cheesy.. 


Yup, she's striking while the iron's hot...She may even go on a lunch date with Diddy to mess with us!!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

tweegy said:


> OMG I forgot about that!!! I side eyed her for that too!!! But the Fiat commercial was another level of cheesy..
> 
> 
> *Yup, she's striking while the iron's hot*...She may even go on a lunch date with Diddy to mess with us!!



I'm waiting for the ProActive commercial


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Don't forget L'Oreal. Bish be getting that paper. 


I read the other day that she's looking into buying a 18 million dollar mansion in the Hamptons. Balling!


----------



## tweegy

ShoeFanatic said:


> I'm waiting for the ProActive commercial


 Right!!! 



YSoLovely said:


> ^^Don't forget L'Oreal. Bish be getting that paper.
> 
> 
> I read the other day that she's looking into buying a 18 million dollar mansion in the Hamptons. Balling!




Jenny dint move out from da Bronx for anything less!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

YSoLovely said:


> ^^Don't forget L'Oreal. Bish be getting that paper.
> 
> 
> I read the other day that she's looking into buying a 18 million dollar mansion in the Hamptons. Balling!




Then there will surely be many more commercials.
AI won't last forever.
I think her divorce payout must be huge, or she feels like she'd better bank now, cause it's not going to last at the rate she spends.


----------



## ilvoelv

I feel like I'm back in the day again... JLO everywhere............


----------



## YSoLovely

ShoeFanatic said:


> Then there will surely be many more commercials.
> AI won't last forever.
> *I think her divorce payout must be huge*, or she feels like she'd better bank now, cause it's not going to last at the rate she spends.




Hers to him?

I'd think they have a pre-nup that says everyone keeps what they brought into the marriage. Would be the smart solution.

Anyway, J.Lo made 12 million (reportedly) from the first season of AI and stands to earn much more from the second.
Add the endorsements, appearance fees, royalties and movie salaries and I do not see J.Lo going broke any time soon.

She's been through rocky stages in her career, but she never seemed to be hurting for money - even in the least bit.

Jenny is set for life.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Hers to him?
> 
> I'd think they have a pre-nup that says everyone keeps what they brought into the marriage. Would be the smart solution.
> 
> Anyway, J.Lo made 12 million (reportedly) from the first season of AI and stands to earn much more from the second.
> Add the endorsements, appearance fees, royalties and movie salaries and I do not see J.Lo going broke any time soon.
> 
> She's been through rocky stages in her career, but she never seemed to be hurting for money - even in the least bit.
> 
> Jenny is set for life.



Yup.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

YSoLovely said:


> Hers to him?
> 
> I'd think they have a pre-nup that says everyone keeps what they brought into the marriage. Would be the smart solution.
> 
> Anyway, J.Lo made 12 million (reportedly) from the first season of AI and stands to earn much more from the second.
> Add the endorsements, appearance fees, royalties and movie salaries and I do not see J.Lo going broke any time soon.
> 
> She's been through rocky stages in her career, but she never seemed to be hurting for money - even in the least bit.
> 
> Jenny is set for life.



I don't think she'll go broke either..I have no idea if she had a pre - nup, if she didn't she's paying out a decent amount.

Realistically, she's 40, hasn't had a hit in years and doesn't have the 'acting' career she did years ago.
After AI, she can still make money, but no where near what she is making now..
this is true for anyone entering middle age..especially a women in showbiz.
I can totally see why she's hustling. It's not like she leads a simple, non materialistic
lifestyle..she _needs_ to make money and a lot of it.


----------



## Nikk

YSoLovely said:


> Hers to him?
> 
> I'd think they have a pre-nup that says everyone keeps what they brought into the marriage. Would be the smart solution.
> 
> Anyway, J.Lo made 12 million (reportedly) from the first season of AI and stands to earn much more from the second.
> Add the endorsements, appearance fees, royalties and movie salaries and I do not see J.Lo going broke any time soon.
> 
> She's been through rocky stages in her career, but she never seemed to be hurting for money - even in the least bit.
> 
> Jenny is set for life.


 
I agree


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoeFanatic said:


> She's doing razor commercials..
> And now a car commercial?
> I guess her divorce and her extravagant lifestyle is really sucking her dry.


 That's not true. Many celebs do commercials. Beyonce Loreal, Drew Barrymore covergirl, I don't think any of them are going broke. 

It's called making money and getting paid.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Ladybug09 said:


> That's not true. Many celebs do commercials. Beyonce Loreal, Drew Barrymore covergirl, I don't think any of them are going broke.
> 
> It's called making money and getting paid.




_One again_, I never claimed she is going broke, (NO ONE here really knows what anyone's financial situation is).
Funny, people think I'm loaded and I'm not, I'm just comfortable.


My point is if you are leading a very extravagant lifestyle,
50/150 million plus (or more) may seem like a heck of a lot of money
to us normal people,
but it's not if it has to last you the next 40 years and your ego
can't handle flying first class instead of private and you have
to have 18 million dollar mansions, because an 8 million dollar
one is not good enough.
'Girl next door', Jenny from the Block' needs to to have a
huge cash flow, this is a given.


Maybe if Nic Cage swallowed his pride and did TV and U.S commercials,
he wouldn't be losing his pants, because a person cannot
keep spending ridic amounts when the income slows down and it gets 
worse as a you get older and are past your prime.


It's not uncommon  for actresses to sign on to promote a company,
it keeps their face out there and it's easy money.
But for a 'star' to plaster their face everywhere from Loreal, Gucci ad,
razors to Kohls, to Fiat, in less then a year's time is highly
unusual.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. I don't think she is hurting but set for life? I am not so sure. She does seem to live a very extravagant lifestyle.


----------



## bisousx

Well said, Shoe fanatic


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo at the club

Jennifer Lopez was in Vegas this weekend for the iHeartRadio music festival. She also made an appearance at Pure Nightclub. Translation: they threw a LOT of money at her to show up. 

Why do I find these pictures of JLo, dancing and grinding up on the Strip, really, really cringe-y? Is this unfair? 

It&#8217;s what you&#8217;d expect of a Kardashian. Or a Hilton. Or one of those third tier actors from Twilight, like Kellan Lutz or Ashley Greene. These are the hustle moves required of someone with a lesser brand. At this point in her career, JLo shouldn&#8217;t have to be doing this sh-t. 

Or... you could say... and most of you will say...

This is exactly her career. This has always been the point of her career. 

I could argue with that but I wouldn&#8217;t win. All I&#8217;m saying is that JLo cannot be considered on the same level as a Kardashian. JLo, remember, gets to go to the Oscars. Like, all the time. JLo is a legitimate capital letter Celebrity. JLo, who is now single, is back on the front page. 

I&#8217;m just not sure bumping it up at the club is the best strategy to make sure she stays there. Also, her hair and makeup sucked that night.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennife...htclub_in_Vegas_26sept11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez Buys Big Beach House in the Hamptons

BUYER: Jennifer Lopez
LOCATION: Water Mill, NY
PRICE: $17,995,000 (list)
SIZE: 15,037 square feet, 7 bedrooms, 9.5 bathrooms

YOUR MAMAS NOTES: The East Coast summer season officially ended a few weeks ago and the stock market remains a hot mess of volatility but that hasn't stopped at least a few high-profile peeps with still-deep pockets from snatching up high-priced houses in the Hamptons.

According to all the New York real estate gossips, soon-to-be-single-again entertainment industry super nova Jennifer Lopez is one of those fancy folks prepared to drop a hefty wad of dough on a humongous house in the Hamptons. But, of course, now that this bootylicious beehawtcha from some block in the Bronx has more money than most pin-thin Park Avenue princesses she don't do her real estate in a half-assed manner. Oh no, hunnies. There will be no funky beach shack in Miz Lopez's future; She's reportedly (and allegedly) thisclose to closing the deal on a gigantic, recently constructed Gambrel-roofed "cottage" in the swish Water Mill area new Bridgehampton last listed with an asking price of $17,995,000.

Miz Lopez's super stardom and global branding seems to know no limits or boundaries. She sings, she dances, she acts&#8211;or, rather, "acts," she designs clothes, judges a top-rated reality program singing competition, endorses lady razors, shills for Fiat, and slapped her name and/or image on 49,000 kinds of perfumes, just to list a few of her many money-minting professional endeavors.

Your Mama spent few moments perusing the intereweb and we quickly turned up evidence that the house in question, designed by Hamptons' architect John Laffey, was once listed at $19,500,000 and, as of today, has been on the market for 743 days. It doesn't take a math savant or bejeweled abacus to figure out that 743 days is more than two years. That's right, more than two years. If the all the scuttlebutt about Miz Lopez's impending purchase is accurate then all the children east of the Mississippi should soon hear a hurricane strength sigh of relief from the developer who has to be ecstatic to finally unload his big ol' white elephant.

Since Miz Lopez has not yet called us with the purchase price and property records do not yet reflect a transfer, we can't spill those beans but we'll try to update our discussion when news and information about the sale price slips down the pipeline.

Let's have a look-see at Miz Lopez's new multi-winged mansion in the Hamptons by the numbers, shall we? Listing information shows the 19-room mansion (floor plan below) measures 15,037 square feet and includes a total of 7 bedrooms and 9.5 bathrooms in the main house plus additional living quarters in two detached structures. There are a seven fireplaces&#8211;5 inside and 2 outside&#8211;garage parking for at least 3 cars, 2 laundry rooms&#8211;one up, one down&#8211;front and back staircases and 1 elevator that services all three living levels.
A gated gravel drive curve towards a massive gravel motor court embraced on two sides by the singled mansion. There's little Your Mama loves and misses more than the crunching sound under the tires of our big BMW as we rolled across the gravel driveways of our beloved but long ago sold house on the East End of Long Island. Let's move one before we're gripped by a paralyzing nostalgia....

The driveway curls around to the side of the house where there's an attached three car garage. For eighteen million clams that garage ought to be heated and cooled even though a cheapskate like Your Mama think its wasteful to heat and cool a garage. A detached structure offers more parking and additional living space for long-term guests or&#8211;more like for Miz Lopez&#8211;housing the squadron of personal assistants, domestic staff and security personnel that follow high-maintenance Miz Lopez around wherever she goes.

A towering rotunda entry with imported limestone floors and swooping spiral staircase directs foot traffic into one of the two Venetian plastered hallways/galleries that run like spines through the center of the house and connects the various wings. The nearly 35-foot long living room has a fireplace and wide banks of windows and French doors on three sides that open to the deep covered porch that girdles the ground floor. There's another fireplace in the octagonal, window-lined formal dining room and yet another in the library that's lined with bleached and waxed white oak paneled walls and built-in bookshelves.

The 600 square foot center-island eat-in kitchen has wide-plank caramel-colored wood floors, custom bleached wood cabinetry topped with giant slabs of white marble, walls paneled in a wide-wale bead board and still another fireplace, this one flanked by French doors that open to the brick terrace that surrounds the swimming pool and spa. An adjacent family room with garden and swimming pool access, guest bedroom and over-sized laundry facility complete the service wing of the sprawling house.

Upstairs the master suite comprises a private foyer, 600-square foot window-wrapped bedroom/sitting room with&#8211;you got it&#8211;a fireplace. There are also two mahogany balconies with multi-million dollar views across Mecox Bay towards the Atlantic and a pair of connected walk-in closets with custom built-ins. The particularly perfect master bathroom has a heated marble floor, two sinks, marble-lined steam shower, private cubby for the dirty business and, set into a bay window with water view, a show stopping soaking tub carved from a single block of marble.

There are two more generously-sized family bedrooms, each with private facility, and two additional but smaller bedrooms also each with private facility. An octagonal room on the second floor&#8211;a deluxe playroom for JLo's twins?&#8211;has a wood floors, another damn fireplace, raised ceiling, and wrap around views over the reedy marshlands across the bay from the windows that line six of the rooms eight walls.

Like in many high-end homes in the Hamptons, the basement level is finished for extra living space. In the case of this house, there's a bedroom with private bathroom for unfavored over-night guests or live-in staff, a home gym to keep the body bathing suit ready, walk-in wine closet, home theater space, and a large spare room where Miz Lopez can store all the bikinis, bejeweled sandals, sarongs, headscarves and sunglasses that a gal about town like her will need to do up the casually dressed but hard charging charity and summertime social circuits for which the Hamptons are (in)famous.

In addition to the front and rear gravel motor courts and the classic covered porch that surrounds the lower level of the house, the hedged, gated and manicured 2 acre estate include a football field sized lawn, an fenced swimming pool area with brick terraces and pool house. The property reportedly shares a dock on Mecox Bay with the house next door, owned by the recently deceased actor Cliff Robertson who won an Oscar for his 1968 film Charly.

A few weeks ago Your Mama gave a rather lengthy and verbose rundown of the real estate portfolio of Miz Lopez and her soon-to-ex-husband Marc Anthony. Rather than regurgitate all that material you can just go have a look-see and read when and if you're so inclined.

The only additions to that discussion besides the news of Miz Lopez's latest (and still alleged) acquisition in the Hamptons is that Your Mama heard through the celebrity real estate gossip grapevine that Mister Anthony has moved out of the couple's colossal crib in the guard-gated, star-stocked and horsey community of Hidden Hills in the far western suburbs of Los Angeles.

http://realestalker.blogspot.com/


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw a commercial this weekend, JLo is going to be doing a concert(s) @ Mohegan Sun Casino (its a big venue iirc) next month.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ShoeFanatic said:


> I'm waiting for the ProActive commercial


 
She'll be "moisturizing her situation" right along side Diddy


----------



## GOALdigger

ShoeFanatic said:


> _One again_, I never claimed she is going broke, (NO ONE here really knows what anyone's financial situation is).
> Funny, people think I'm loaded and I'm not, I'm just comfortable.
> 
> 
> *My point is if you are leading a very extravagant lifestyle,*
> *50/150 million plus (or more) may seem like a heck of a lot of money*
> *to us normal people,*
> but it's not if it has to last you the next 40 years and your ego
> can't handle flying first class instead of private and you have
> to have 18 million dollar mansions, because an 8 million dollar
> one is not good enough.
> 'Girl next door', Jenny from the Block' needs to to have a
> huge cash flow, this is a given.
> 
> 
> Maybe if Nic Cage swallowed his pride and did TV and U.S commercials,
> he wouldn't be losing his pants, because a person cannot
> keep spending ridic amounts when the income slows down and it gets
> worse as a you get older and are past your prime.
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for actresses to sign on to promote a company,
> it keeps their face out there and it's easy money.
> But for a 'star' to plaster their face everywhere from Loreal, Gucci ad,
> razors to Kohls, to Fiat, in less then a year's time is highly
> unusual.


 

This is what I think about alot of celebs.


----------



## Jahpson

talldrnkofwater said:


> She'll be "*moisturizing her situation*" right along side Diddy





I love that saying


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoeFanatic said:


> _One again_, I never claimed she is going broke, (NO ONE here really knows what anyone's financial situation is).
> Funny, people think I'm loaded and I'm not, I'm just comfortable.
> 
> 
> My point is if you are leading a very extravagant lifestyle,
> 50/150 million plus (or more) may seem like a heck of a lot of money
> to us normal people,
> but it's not if it has to last you the next 40 years and your ego
> can't handle flying first class instead of private and you have
> to have 18 million dollar mansions, because an 8 million dollar
> one is not good enough.
> 'Girl next door', Jenny from the Block' needs to to have a
> huge cash flow, this is a given.
> 
> 
> Maybe if Nic Cage swallowed his pride and did TV and U.S commercials,
> he wouldn't be losing his pants, because a person cannot
> keep spending ridic amounts when the income slows down and it gets
> worse as a you get older and are past your prime.
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for actresses to sign on to promote a company,
> it keeps their face out there and it's easy money.
> *But for a 'star' to plaster their face everywhere from Loreal, Gucci ad,*
> *razors to Kohls, to Fiat, in less then a year's time is highly*
> *unusual.*


 
Sorry, but I still don't agree.

Also, I never said she was set for life, or was mega rich, but the fact is that she is getting PAID to do what she does. She sure as heck isn't doing it for free.


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo at the club
> 
> Jennifer Lopez was in Vegas this weekend for the iHeartRadio music festival. She also made an appearance at Pure Nightclub. Translation: they threw a LOT of money at her to show up.
> 
> Why do I find these pictures of JLo, dancing and grinding up on the Strip, really, really cringe-y? Is this unfair?
> 
> Its what youd expect of a Kardashian. Or a Hilton. Or one of those third tier actors from Twilight, like Kellan Lutz or Ashley Greene. These are the hustle moves required of someone with a lesser brand. At this point in her career, JLo shouldnt have to be doing this sh-t.
> 
> Or... you could say... and most of you will say...
> 
> This is exactly her career. This has always been the point of her career.
> 
> I could argue with that but I wouldnt win. All Im saying is that JLo cannot be considered on the same level as a Kardashian. JLo, remember, gets to go to the Oscars. Like, all the time. JLo is a legitimate capital letter Celebrity. JLo, who is now single, is back on the front page.
> 
> Im just not sure bumping it up at the club is the best strategy to make sure she stays there. Also, her hair and makeup sucked that night.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennife...htclub_in_Vegas_26sept11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0




Oh wow, I didn't know Pure was still open.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ShoeFanatic said:


> _One again_, I never claimed she is going broke, (NO ONE here really knows what anyone's financial situation is).
> Funny, people think I'm loaded and I'm not, I'm just comfortable.
> 
> 
> My point is if you are leading a very extravagant lifestyle,
> 50/150 million plus (or more) may seem like a heck of a lot of money
> to us normal people,
> but it's not if it has to last you the next 40 years and your ego
> can't handle flying first class instead of private and you have
> to have 18 million dollar mansions, because an 8 million dollar
> one is not good enough.
> 'Girl next door', Jenny from the Block' needs to to have a
> huge cash flow, this is a given.
> 
> 
> Maybe if Nic Cage swallowed his pride and did TV and U.S commercials,
> he wouldn't be losing his pants, because a person cannot
> keep spending ridic amounts when the income slows down and it gets
> worse as a you get older and are past your prime.
> 
> 
> *It's not uncommon  for actresses to sign on to promote a company,
> it keeps their face out there and it's easy money.
> But for a 'star' to plaster their face everywhere from Loreal, Gucci ad,
> razors to Kohls, to Fiat, in less then a year's time is highly
> unusual.
> *



_i agree with that. sometimes A list celebs will endorse products overseas too & not so much in the US._


----------



## ebonyone

It would seem there is never enough money the more they have the more they want. I guess if the price is right Jnnifer and the rest will take it money is money.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in NYC Sept 30th 2011*

She does casual fab so damn well, I love it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the top, she looks cute as always!


----------



## FabulousDiva

I think that is LA Reid's (X Factor judge) wife that she is with.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute! I also like the woman with JLo outfit too.


----------



## Sassys

FabulousDiva said:


> I think that is LA Reid's (X Factor judge) wife that she is with.



Yep, that's Erica


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Auditions: *


----------



## beduina

Jennifer Lopez shields her face after being caught out with Bradley Cooper in Los Angeles yesterday 


[URL="



[URL="


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Get yo' rebound on, JLo! 

Brad is a cutie.


----------



## karo

I just wonder if it's really her on these pics with Bradley... she usually wears a lot of jewelry (rings, earrings etc.) and this time she has nothing on. BTW I would never say they could end up dating or being together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Career suicide for Cooper. lol.


----------



## chantal1922

Bradley is a cutie


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Career suicide for Cooper. lol.


 
haha I have to agree. It won't last - he's a player.


----------



## noon

He gets around. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

funny how he's not even covering his face. LOL


----------



## tweegy

Ladybug09 said:


> funny how he's not even covering his face. LOL



Coughfakerelationshipcoughcough 

CoughJlocalledthepapscoughcoughcough

Sorry, I'm coming down with the flu....


----------



## Swanky

it would be kinda hard for him to drive AND cover his face!


----------



## tweegy

..He doesnt even look surprised...


----------



## beduina

I guess he knew they would get caught eventually(?)


----------



## meluvs2shop

That def looks like Jennifer with Bradley.


----------



## tweegy

beduina said:


> I guess he knew they would get caught eventually(?)


...or called...


----------



## savvy23

BagOuttaHell said:


> Career suicide for Cooper. lol.


Lol--I thought the same!  Think of Ben Affleck Bradley!


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Coughfakerelationshipcoughcough
> 
> CoughJlocalledthepapscoughcoughcough
> 
> Sorry, I'm coming down with the flu....




I couldn't agree with you more...


----------



## BagLovingMom

noon said:


> He gets around. lol



Lol he does seem to, although the same could be said about JLo


----------



## Cherrasaki

I think that they are both the types to get around. Granted she was married for quite a few years to her last hubby but she's not the type who can stay single for long either.


----------



## Nikk

J Ho can never be without a man


----------



## YSoLovely

Nikk said:


> J Ho can never be without a man



Oh c'mon now. Not being able to keep a man doesn't make you a ho...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nikk said:


> *J Ho *can never be without a man




Lol..sorry that made me giggle..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nikk said:


> J Ho can never be without a man



Cheated on first husband with Puffy.
Cheated on Puffy with 2nd husband.
Cheated on 2nd husband with Affleck.
Dumped by Affleck on Sunday married Anthony on Monday (exaggeration)
Dumps Anthony seen with Cooper a month later.

lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Rehearsing for a Concert Oct 20th 2011*

Her abs are serious!


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Cheated on first husband with Puffy.
> Cheated on Puffy with 2nd husband.
> Cheated on 2nd husband with Affleck.
> Dumped by Affleck on Sunday married Anthony on Monday (exaggeration)
> Dumps Anthony seen with Cooper a month later.
> 
> lol.



well damn. i didn't even think of it like that. Looks like she had more husbands than boyfriends lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jahpson said:


> well damn. i didn't even think of it like that. Looks like she had more husbands than boyfriends lol


 
But how does it affect us in anyway..lol as long as she is happy!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ChanelMommy said:


> But how does it affect us in anyway..lol as long as she is happy!!



True.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ChanelMommy said:


> But how does it affect us in anyway..lol as long as she is happy!!



Say that!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez Breaks Down During Mohegan Sun Show*

J.Lo ended up running offstage during her headline performance at the Mohegan Sun Arena's 15th anniversary celebration in Uncasville, CT on Saturday night (October 22).

The moment occurred after the 42-year-old offered up an acoustic rendition of "If You Had My Love" - after which she shakenly spoke to the sold-out crowd.

Heartfeltly revealing that it was "the first song I wrote about love," Lopez continued, "what is love? As the last song I wrote about love... a lot has changed since then."

Of the scene, a source on-hand told Radar Online, "At the end of the song she started sobbing and had to take a few moments to keep it together. She held it together for one song but then ran offstage crying.

The insider added, "She only sang a few more songs and she was obviously out of it. Everyone was so sad for her. It was really dramatic."

http://celebrity-gossip.net/jennifer-lopez/jennifer-lopez-breaks-down-during-mohegan-sun-show-554819


----------



## ebonyone

You grow up and learn what love really is  and it changes .


----------



## DC-Cutie

ebonyone said:


> Which lost love was she crying for does she even know.



you ain't right....

J Lo is that kinda woman that just can't seem to be at peace - ALONE.  Needing to always have a man isn't good for ones self-esteem.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Rehearsing for a Concert Oct 20th 2011*
> 
> Her abs are serious!


Her body really is insane.



karo said:


> *Jennifer Lopez Breaks Down During Mohegan Sun Show*
> 
> J.Lo ended up running offstage during her headline performance at the Mohegan Sun Arena's 15th anniversary celebration in Uncasville, CT on Saturday night (October 22).
> 
> The moment occurred after the 42-year-old offered up an acoustic rendition of "If You Had My Love" - after which she shakenly spoke to the sold-out crowd.
> 
> Heartfeltly revealing that it was "the first song I wrote about love," Lopez continued, "what is love? As the last song I wrote about love... a lot has changed since then."
> 
> Of the scene, a source on-hand told Radar Online, "At the end of the song she started sobbing and had to take a few moments to keep it together. She held it together for one song but then ran offstage crying.
> 
> The insider added, "She only sang a few more songs and she was obviously out of it. Everyone was so sad for her. It was really dramatic."
> 
> http://celebrity-gossip.net/jennifer-lopez/jennifer-lopez-breaks-down-during-mohegan-sun-show-554819


Riiiiiigght....


----------



## Jahpson

ChanelMommy said:


> But how does it affect us in anyway..lol as long as she is happy!!



she cant be that happy if she cant stay in a relationship


----------



## YSoLovely

Jahpson said:


> she cant be that happy if she cant stay in a relationship




Funny.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ChanelMommy said:


> But how does it affect us in anyway..lol as long as she is happy!!



Exactly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jahpson said:


> she cant be that happy if she cant stay in a relationship


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That running off the stage ploy must have been to distract the audience on how horrible she sounded during that acoustic version. I watched 25 seconds of it. It is embarrassing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> That running off the stage ploy must have been to distract the audience on how horrible she sounded during that acoustic version. I watched 25 seconds of it. It is embarrassing.



 

I give her props for not lipping but she did sound bad. I watched a few of the vids from the show, and while she did sound bad, her energy was great.


----------



## Jahpson

YSoLovely said:


> Funny.









and


----------



## YSoLovely

Jahpson said:


> and


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On set of T.H.E. (The Hardest Ever) ft Mick Jagger and Will.I.Am*

 at the song but her body looks FAB! I'll just watch the vid on mute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

where can i see a clip from her sound check?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trying too hard.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Buenos Aries Nov 3rd 2011

Her shoes are Brian Atwood. 
*


----------



## Jahpson

Her body is still the business! Werk


----------



## bisousx

Cute outfit! I'd rock it


----------



## GOALdigger

Yes ! Insert clapping gif. Where is she were its so warm?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs..


----------



## karo

She looks great!


----------



## tweegy

She looks fab!!


----------



## beduina

GOALdigger said:


> Where is she were its so warm?



She´s in Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow I want to look like her! She looks gorgeous as always.


----------



## Sassys

The On The Floor songstress arrived at the Underground Theatre accompanied by a few security guards as she headed inside to hold auditions for her new show QViva- The Chosen


----------



## kiki2003

i am wondering what kind of lotion she s using to make her legs look so smooth


----------



## noon

kiki2003 said:


> i am wondering what kind of lotion she s using to make her legs look so smooth



I know! I was just about to post her skin always looks so amazing!

I remember reading an article on Jennifer a few years ago and the writer commented that she smelled strongly (of lemons, I think) and she said it was the oil she used on her body.


----------



## Michele26

Looks like body makeup to me.


----------



## Jahpson

same. the girl looks amazing! cant say anything negative about the outfit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo is and always will be the baddest...she just kills it.

I don't like the dress in the newest pics but I love the glamourous vibe she's giving off and the shoes are hot!


----------



## NYC Chicky

i thought i read someplace she uses that scott barnes spray on her legs


----------



## Nikk

J lo is the baddish wearing clothes and that where it ends.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Well of course. Her being the baddest has everything to do with her looks, style, the way she carries herself, etc. Nothing to do with her talent or anything else. 

The woman is 41 yrs old and blows most 20 yr old women out the water.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I just died and came back to life because of the shoes! *sigh


----------



## needloub

I love her shoes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ms.parker123 said:


> I just died and came back to life because of the shoes! *sigh



IKR? They're Jimmy Choo incase you were wondering.


----------



## Lola69

I wanna look like her when I am her age, she looks great!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez* strikes a fierce pose while waiting to step into her SUV on Sunday (November 6) in New York City.

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/11/07/jennifer-lopez-beauty-intelligence-street-smarts/


----------



## lovemysavior

Not liking that last look.  Those boots look like they fit her big.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's had those Gucci boots for 4-5 years....

The top of the outfit is cute but the boots throw the entire look off.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is she going to fight crime in those boots?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Verde Restaurant NYC Nov 5th 2011*

If anyone can make sneakers look cute, it's JLo. I like this look.


----------



## CocoMeow

^ She pulls that off very well!


----------



## chantal1922

Jlo is bad head to toe


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## noon

I can't believe back in the day people used to talk about Jennifer's derriere it looks tiny compared to Kim K's.


----------



## mundodabolsa

noon said:


> I can't believe back in the day people used to talk about Jennifer's derriere it looks tiny compared to Kim K's.



I saw her last night in person in that gold dress and she looked TINY in general. I kid you not until I realized it was j.lo I thought it was queen raina from a distance, she looked that small.


----------



## Jahpson

her shape is bananas!


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Verde Restaurant NYC Nov 5th 2011*
> 
> If anyone can make sneakers look cute, it's JLo. I like this look.



Tomboy look with a hint of femininity. Love it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is her at her best. Styling and profiling for the red carpet and the paps.

Leave the acoustic performances with fake tears and histrionics to the professionals.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is her at her best. Styling and profiling for the red carpet and the paps.
> 
> Leave the acoustic performances with fake tears and histrionics to the professionals.



your posts always crack me up!


----------



## imgg

Her hair does not look good pulled so tight.


----------



## AEGIS

she is legit one of the few women who consistently maintains a really great figure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jahpson said:


> your posts always crack me up!



Thanks! I try. lol.


----------



## simona7

She looks great! She always knows how to do red carpet. Work it!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out in NYC with twins Max and Emme (November 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those boots  Otherwise it's a cute look.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 

I love her hair here!


----------



## meluvs2shop

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



wow_. sexy. but how do you walk in dress like this without showing your womanhood? _


----------



## prettyprincess

That jacket she is wearing w Emme is amazing!! She always looks like a movie star!


----------



## Swanky

She looks gorgeous!  She's definitely at her thinner weight right now, very small.


----------



## imgg

So JLo is dating her much younger backup dancer.  She just can't stay single!
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ngs-with-her-new-man-casper-smart-24-20111411


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Go head, JLo! As long as she's happy. Nothing wrong with dating around as long as she isn't bringing those men around her children.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ew. He looks like a child..


----------



## imgg

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ew. He looks like a child..



He is a child.  She could be his mother.  I'm her age and could never imagine being interested in a 24 year-old.  It's creepy.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> He is a child.  She could be his mother.  I'm her age and could never imagine being interested in a 24 year-old.  It's creepy.



I'm 25 and I could never imagine being with a 24 year old either, lol


----------



## Jahpson

^  I know thats right



imgg said:


> So JLo is dating her much younger backup dancer.  She just can't stay single!
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ngs-with-her-new-man-casper-smart-24-20111411



with her record of marriages are you surprised? lol

she doesn't know what she wants.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

It seems as though women get railed so much more for dating a much younger guy than the other way around. He may not be Mr. Right, and *most likely* "Mr. Right Now" so if that's who she wants to date and have fun with I don't see anything wrong with it 

I also don't view a 24 year old as a "kid" either, its not like he's 18. Life experiences can make a person much more mature than someone else the same age who lived a more sheltered life. Just saying.


----------



## Brandless

imgg said:


> So JLo is dating her much younger backup dancer.  She just can't stay single!
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ngs-with-her-new-man-casper-smart-24-20111411


 
I agree. Seems like she always has to have a man. Good luck to her, though. Hope she doesn't end up like Demi/Ashton.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^I was judging by those pics..he has a baby face, lol!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

girlsnstilettos said:


> It seems as though women get railed so much more for dating a much younger guy than the other way around. He may not be Mr. Right, and *most likely* "Mr. Right Now" so if that's who she wants to date and have fun with I don't see anything wrong with it
> 
> I also don't view a 24 year old as a "kid" either, its not like he's 18. Life experiences can make a person much more mature than someone else the same age who lived a more sheltered life. Just saying.



 Totally agree.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Brandless said:


> I agree. Seems like she always has to have a man. Good luck to her, though. *Hope she doesn't end up like Demi/Ashton.*



Considering 50% of marriages end in divorce and the majority of marriages are with men and women are close to the same age, I believe divorce has less to do with age difference and more with being incompatible


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> ^  I know thats right
> 
> 
> 
> with her record of marriages are you surprised? lol
> 
> *she doesn't know what she wants*.




lol maybe she's a closet lesbian, hence all the confusion.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

She is so young and not that cute!!


----------



## legaldiva

This all sounds like one heck of a midlife crisis.


----------



## imgg

girlsnstilettos said:


> It seems as though women get railed so much more for dating a much younger guy than the other way around. He may not be Mr. Right, and *most likely* "Mr. Right Now" so if that's who she wants to date and have fun with I don't see anything wrong with it
> 
> I also don't view a 24 year old as a "kid" either, its not like he's 18. Life experiences can make a person much more mature than someone else the same age who lived a more sheltered life. Just saying.



Well, I'm almost the same age as JLo and I have a daughter that is close to 22.  If I started dating someone who is age appropriate for my daughter to date, she would think I lost my damn mind.  It is selfish for anyone (male or female)  as a mature adult to date someone who is not.  A 24 year old male is not emotionally mature enough to be dating a 40 year-old women.  That is so selfish of JLo.  Just saying.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I'm sure that's just one of the many differences between you and JLo, the fact she doesn't have a 22 year old to worry what they might think. 

I'm willing to bet there are tons of 24 year old men who wish JLo would be "selfish" with them!  Have a great night! 



imgg said:


> Well, I'm almost the same age as JLo and I have a daughter that is close to 22.  If I started dating someone who is age appropriate for my daughter to date, she would think I lost my damn mind.  It is selfish for anyone (man or women)  as a mature adult to date someone who is not.  A 24 year old male is not emotionally mature enough to be dating a 40 year-old women.  That is so selfish of JLo.  Just saying.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is just a go between until she finds Bennifer Part 2. And then she and especially Lupe will pray she doesn't screw it up a for 4th time.


----------



## imgg

girlsnstilettos said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's just one of the many differences between you and JLo, the fact she doesn't have a 22 year old to worry what they might think.
> 
> I'm willing to bet there are tons of 24 year old men who wish JLo would be "selfish" with them!  Have a great night!



Yes, many differences. Thank goodness. Wouldn't want to change my life for anything !


----------



## too_cute

I don't buy the 24 year old fling story...


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is just a go between until she finds Bennifer Part 2. And then she and especially Lupe will pray she doesn't screw it up a for 4th time.




Hehe..


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is just a go between until she finds Bennifer Part 2. And then she and especially Lupe will pray she doesn't screw it up a for 4th time.


----------



## karo

Oh my.... he really looks like a child.


----------



## Jahpson

girlsnstilettos said:


> It seems as though women get railed so much more for dating a much younger guy than the other way around. He may not be Mr. Right, and *most likely* "Mr. Right Now" so if that's who she wants to date and have fun with I don't see anything wrong with it
> 
> I also don't view a 24 year old as a "kid" either, its not like he's 18. Life experiences can make a person much more mature than someone else the same age who lived a more sheltered life. Just saying.



Check my comments on George Clooney. LOL Fellas get it too.

This woman never got a chance to just be single, plus she has children now. What is the deal with these Hollywood women? They are so unnatural. LOL


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> lol maybe she's a closet lesbian, hence all the confusion.





Jennifer is too vain to be a lesbian, unless the other woman looked "homely"


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol 
Did anyone see her performance on AMA's? I missed it but heard she did awesome!


----------



## foxycleopatra

JLo rocked the house last night......probably the most memorable performances of the night.  The lady sure knows how to dress to kill.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the 2011 AMAs (November 20).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bagsforme

Her performance was good but the sequined outfit reminded me of Britney and the product placement of the Fiat was a totally selling out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bagsforme said:


> Her performance was good but the sequined outfit reminded me of Britney and the product placement of the Fiat was a totally selling out.



_i haven't seen the performance yet but judging by the photos online i was immediately reminded of brit brit circa 2000. britney's outfit was far too memorable for those of us that saw her performance that night. _


----------



## scarlet555

Am I the only one who didn't like the sparkly bday suit?


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> ^lol
> Did anyone see her performance on AMA's? I missed it but heard she did awesome!



I missed it also but I just watched it on youTube!  Amazing!  Best performance I've seen her do.


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> I missed it also but I just watched it on youTube!  Amazing!  Best performance I've seen her do.



_i just saw it on youtube too. did she struggle for a second getting into the car? it appeared that way._


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sorry she can lip sync in sequins until the cows come home. She still is not relevant in music. The only way she was able to pull that desperate stunt was because Fiat bought a lot of advertising.

If this was a year where Gaga, Pink, Beyonce, Adele, and even Rihanna performed she would have never gotten away with that. One hit in five years doesn't justify such coverage. And she isn't a patch on their fanny when it comes to the above in singing or performing and in Rihanna's case making hits.

But watching her try to compete vs. these woman that are young enough to be her daughter is some what entertaining.

JMO. lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> Check my comments on George Clooney. LOL Fellas get it too.
> 
> *This woman never got a chance to just be single, plus she has children now. What is the deal with these Hollywood women? They are so unnatural. *LOL


I can't remember which actress I saw say in an interview that you can't be an attentive mother and have a hugely successful career at the same time... JLo has little twins at home. I hope the nannies are doing a good job raising them.  I mean, the woman has a new boyfriend now too that is taking her attention away from her kids.

Career  (which requires tremendous physical upkeep) and new boyfriend... hope she sees the kids...


----------



## Jayne1

I have such a pet peeve of too much botox, which makes those bunny lines on the side of the nose.


----------



## karo

At the AMA after party
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love her dress at the after party....she looks fab.


----------



## bisousx

Love her in the mini dress... classic JLo


----------



## bisousx

What is wrong with her bodysuit? It looks like a really bad pair of bedazzled pantyhose. Britney's was much prettier.


----------



## Kimm992

bisousx said:


> What is wrong with her bodysuit? It looks like a really bad pair of bedazzled pantyhose. Britney's was much prettier.


 

Hahahaha - so true!!!


----------



## ebonyone

BagOuttaHell said:


> Sorry she can lip sync in sequins until the cows come home. She still is not relevant in music. The only way she was able to pull that desperate stunt was because Fiat bought a lot of advertising.
> 
> If this was a year where Gaga, Pink, Beyonce, Adele, and even Rihanna performed she would have never gotten away with that. One hit in five years doesn't justify such coverage. And she isn't a patch on their fanny when it comes to the above in singing or performing and in Rihanna's case making hits.
> 
> But watching her try to compete vs. these woman that are young enough to be her daughter is some what entertaining.
> 
> JMO. lol.




I have to agree with you she really is not relevant or a great singer.


----------



## Bolsabonita

Her dress is so pretty and her legs are so amazing. I highly doubt she was lip syncing in her performance (watch it again!).   To be able to dance like that AND sing is a talent. So her costume was a little peek-a-boo. Who cares. She is banking at age 42. Hollywood doesn't last forever so she is smart to do all she can do now. Dance, sing, movie actress, and clothing line?  I'm a little envious.


----------



## Nikk

She tries so hard bless her little boriqua heart.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Verde Restaurant NYC Nov 5th 2011*
> 
> If anyone can make sneakers look cute, it's JLo. I like this look.



Not feeling this outfit at all.



imgg said:


> So JLo is dating her much younger backup dancer.  She just can't stay single!
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ngs-with-her-new-man-casper-smart-24-20111411





girlsnstilettos said:


> It seems as though women get railed so much more for dating a much younger guy than the other way around. He may not be Mr. Right, and *most likely* "Mr. Right Now" so if that's who she wants to date and have fun with I don't see anything wrong with it
> 
> I also don't view a 24 year old as a "kid" either, its not like he's 18. Life experiences can make a person much more mature than someone else the same age who lived a more sheltered life. Just saying.



I agree. She can't be alone at all. I wonder how much she really likes these guys or she just cannot be alone. She goes a matter of days or weeks between victims..I mean men.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nikk said:


> She tries so hard bless her little boriqua heart.


This made me giggle..


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Not feeling this outfit at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. She can't be alone at all. I wonder how much she really likes these guys or she just cannot be alone. She goes a matter of days or weeks between victims..I mean men.



To me, it's a sign of deep insecurity.  She needs constant attention. She has what I call the black hole syndrome.   Nothing or no one is ever good enough.  She thinks money, looks, and fame will give her happiness, but it doesn't. But, it's that drive that keeps her famous.  I've been over her for a long time, but apparently, she has a decent fan base.


----------



## Flip88

bisousx said:
			
		

> Love her in the mini dress... classic JLo



I completely second that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Nikk said:


> She tries so hard bless her little boriqua heart.



Lol
She's probably in the best shape of her life right now. She looks great! 
I love the after-party outfit but some of her other outfits she should just give up on. 
Definitely wear things that show off that bodacious bod but get rid of some of those "stage outfits" that come across, to me, like she's trying too hard. 

I was always a HUGE Lopez fan but I wish she would grow up a bit and realize it's not 1998 anymore.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen is so hot


----------



## Nikk

imgg said:


> To me, it's a sign of deep insecurity.  She needs constant attention. She has what I call the black hole syndrome.   Nothing or no one is ever good enough. * She thinks money, looks, and fame will give her happiness, but it doesn't. But, it's that drive that keeps her famous.  I'*ve been over her for a long time, but apparently, she has a decent fan base.



^This but in reality jenny is just a hoodrat with designer duds. There is also a pic of her letting that casper guy drive her car smh


----------



## lp640

j lo and her chicken legs.


----------



## Angel1988

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Verde Restaurant NYC Nov 5th 2011*
> 
> If anyone can make sneakers look cute, it's JLo. I like this look.


 

Does anyone know whether her jacket is by Lanvin? I believe I saw it at a boutique.


----------



## Allisonfaye

So she spent TG with her new boyfriend and her kids. I don't think she should bring new men around her kids so soon, but that's JMO.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^She did? Damn, Jennifer. I thought you knew better.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Allisonfaye said:


> So she spent TG with her new boyfriend and her kids. I don't think she should bring new men around her kids so soon, but that's JMO.



_are there pics?
if she divorces marc she'll remarry in 2012. lol_


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> _are there pics?
> if she divorces marc she'll remarry in 2012. lol_



Yes, there are pics of them on a beach, all hugged up.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, there are pics of them on a beach, all hugged up.



he sure is...special looking...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

"I'm just Cougar from the Block"

Someone please tell her re-enacting that video isn't cute.


----------



## HappyGrl2008

So I guess those rumours that were floating around about Marc Anthony being mentally abusive during her 7-year marriage weren't true. Don't think you can recover from that so quickly.

Wow. Really, I'm stunned. Those poor kids having to deal with this.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

what happened to Bradley Cooper?! wow...this dude is def a step in the WRONG direction!


----------



## simona7

She should keep this fling behind closed doors.


----------



## Nikk

Kim K and J lo have so much in common attention whore tendencies included


----------



## karo

Here are the pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tured-cuddling-romantic-Hawaiian-getaway.html
BTW Is she blind or what? Did she really see who is she with?


----------



## terebina786

Sounds like a real catch  ... especially to be around her kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess she didn't learn her lesson after divorcing the last back-up dancer....

J. Lo disturbs me, it's pretty sad and pathetic when a woman can't seem to live without a man AND brings the new man around her children so soon.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nikk said:


> Kim K and J lo have so much in common attention whore tendencies included



I completely agree.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

karo said:


> Here are the pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tured-cuddling-romantic-Hawaiian-getaway.html
> BTW Is she blind or what? Did she really see who is she with?


 
oh Jenny- another dancer.  smh.  But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess she didn't learn her lesson after divorcing the last back-up dancer....
> 
> J. Lo disturbs me, *it's pretty sad and pathetic when a woman can't seem to live without a man AND brings the new man around her children so soon.*




True.  I have friends like this.  As soon as they break up w/ a live in bf, they're not single for long, get a new man and he soon becomes their live in bf.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's gross..she has horrible taste in men... she sounds desperate & needy, imo..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess she didn't learn her lesson after divorcing the last back-up dancer....
> 
> J. Lo disturbs me, *it's pretty sad and pathetic when a woman can't seem to live without a man AND brings the new man around her children so soon*.


----------



## Kimm992

I don't get it.

I really think she has a problem being alone and could likely use some intensive therapy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have to disagree about her backup 2nd husband. He served his purpose very well. She knew what she was doing. (We call that a 72 day marriage nowadays.) 

She was coming off of the shoot out in the club with Puffy and needed a quick transition to the mainstream for her movie career. Puff and his guns was not a good look for the ride. And when she had the main stream in her palm she dropped him quickly and gave birth to Bennifer. Which could have been the original Brangelina except Ben didn't want to stay for the ride/

Cougar on the Block is a trailblazer if you will.


----------



## purplepinky

I'm sorry but this woman is just ASKING for a scandal when this is all said and done. She will have her way with this dancer, cast him aside and he will be selling his story to a tabloid within the month to follow. She has peanuts for brains judging from some of and including her current choice in men. IMO.


----------



## lovemysavior

I wonder what her parents think about this.  I know she's an adult and all and she is responsible for her own actions, but I have so much respect for my parents and always think in the back of my mind that question.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess she didn't learn her lesson after divorcing the last back-up dancer....
> 
> J. Lo disturbs me, it's pretty sad and pathetic when a woman can't seem to live without a man AND brings the new man around her children so soon.


Yeah but how much do you think she really sees of the kids when there are no cameras around to catch the sweet family moments?  

Do we really think she is a doting mom?


----------



## Swanky

Madonna 2.0


----------



## Nikk

Jayne1 said:


> Yeah but how much do you think she really sees of the kids when there are no cameras around to catch the sweet family moments?
> 
> Do we really think she is a doting mom?



I doubt it she just likes to pose and shyt


----------



## karo

J.Lo and her boy out in LA
http://www.peopleenespanol.com/gallery/j-lo-and-casper-its?partner=yes


----------



## DC-Cutie

karo said:


> J.Lo and her boy out in LA
> http://www.peopleenespanol.com/gallery/j-lo-and-casper-its?partner=yes



that pic is very reminiscent of her Bennifer days...

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/nTx3aqMmKAO/Valentine+Kisses+2004/jQZRIl0aFOO


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> that pic is very reminiscent of her Bennifer days...
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/nTx3aqMmKAO/Valentine+Kisses+2004/jQZRIl0aFOO


 
Very Jenny from the block video


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hellooooo of course she sees her kids. Remember from the Marc and twins pram photo shoot (google for the lols) she doesn't have nannies.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## ebonyone

She is just foolish why would you bring this guy around your kids and you don't know him well.


----------



## ms.Effie

God..why did she break up with Ben Affleck again?   he was the best she had


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He made it clear she wasn't the one.


----------



## simona7

In the People photo it says it's his Bentley. Wow, I didn't know a backup dancer can afford a Bentley! :giggles:


----------



## beduina

ms.Effie said:


> God..why did she break up with Ben Affleck again?   he was the best she had



I know! i loved those days too


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dammit Jennifer, I thought we knew better...

I don't have an issue with her dating, she can date all day long but it's a little too soon to be taking the boy toy on vacas with kiddies. 


Call me naive but I actually believe is somewhat of a doting mother. Yes, she has nannies but who doesn't in Hollyweird? I remember how much she used to pine on and on about wanting children one day. It was something she always talked about....I won't make assumptions on what kind of mother she is because I'm not there.


----------



## sierrasun1

Wasn't there mention that during the Gucci beach photo shoot with Marc and the kids, that after the shoot, Marc and Jennifer went off in one car... and, the kids in a separate car?


----------



## ebonyone

sierrasun1 said:


> Wasn't there mention that during the Gucci beach photo shoot with Marc and the kids, that after the shoot, Marc and Jennifer went off in one car... and, the kids in a separate car?




They could have had an appointment or something and couldn't take the kids. Just because you don't see her with the kids all the time does not mean she is not with them or doting.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm no position to judge, all I can say is that *I* probably wouldn't do this if I was in her place. But I am most definitely not.

Either way, it seems like a rebound. Which is not problematic at ALL, it's just her kids. But I'm hoping that she's the best mother she can possibly be and making the right choices in the best interest of the kids...


----------



## ebonyone

I just find it strange to bring a guy you have known a couple of weeks around your kids.


----------



## legaldiva

This is ridiculous.  I have always ALWAYS been a huge J.Lo fan, but this is insane.

I have a huge problem with people who marry & divorce quickly when kids are involved, and then rocket right into another relationship.  She needs to put her own romantic "needs" aside and focus on stability for those little kids (ALL of them, her bio & stepchildren).  

I refuse to get on the "divorce is no big deal" bandwagon.  This is sick.


----------



## ebonyone

Jennifer will never change you would think she would have grown up and learned now that you have children you don't drag them into every relationship you have. This being Jennifer she probably will try to get this guy to marry her she can't be single.


----------



## karo

Not a guy I would choose to have around my kids...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-toyboy-dancer-Morocco-private-jet.html


----------



## dee-dee

legaldiva said:


> This is ridiculous.  I have always ALWAYS been a huge J.Lo fan, but this is insane.
> 
> I have a huge problem with people who marry & divorce quickly when kids are involved, and then rocket right into another relationship.  She needs to put her own romantic "needs" aside and focus on stability for those little kids (ALL of them, her bio & stepchildren).
> 
> *I refuse to get on the "divorce is no big deal" bandwagon.  This is sick*.



Thank you!  Especially to the bolded


----------



## cbtg818

I can only roll my eyes at this....she seems so desparate to always have a man around


----------



## Compass Rose

I actually feel sorry for her.  Really.


----------



## ebonyone

She seems not only desperate for a man but also desperate for press attention.


----------



## shoes4me2

She looks like she is his mother. He looks disgusting too.


----------



## ebonyone

His looks don't bother me the fact that she is bringing him around the kids is what I have a problem with. If she had known him six months or more fine but she has known him a month and she probably doesn't know him that well. I find her actions disrespectful to Marc as well if she did this where there were no photographers it would be fine but to do this is full view of them is totally wrong. She has a strange guy hanging her daughter upside down sorry not correct at all.


----------



## karo

Pics from their holidays
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Lopezs-toyboy-Casper-Smart-bonds-twins.html


----------



## Purse Freak 323

ebonyone said:


> Jennifer will never change you would think she would have grown up and learned now that you have children you don't drag them into every relationship you have. This being Jennifer she probably will try to get this guy to marry her she can't be single.


 

Agreed! JLo can't be without a man for one week.  It's kinda sad.


----------



## simona7

Oh Marc must be having a fit! It's almost like she's doing it on purpose to bug him. Why so public, Jenny?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*How old is he?? The pics of them kissing & hugging look so awkward to me...they don't look like a couple at all. I can't put my finger on it, but something looks off with them. That being said, I do think that it's a little soon for her to have a new man around her children.*~*


----------



## simona7

He's 24.


----------



## buzzytoes

Diddy is single at the moment isn't he?? She should just get back together with him.


----------



## dee-dee

karo said:


> Pics from their holidays
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Lopezs-toyboy-Casper-Smart-bonds-twins.html



I'm sorry, but this is disgusting.  The pic where he's laying his head on her shoulder looks so cradle-robber-ish.  Like the way a boy would lay on his mother.   She is coming off so desperate right now.  And to think I always thought looks and money was all I ever wanted.  Clearly that is not everything.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are people just now realizing that Cougar on the Block is the original famewhore?

I knew she was getting stir crazy when she showed her LA home in some architectual mag last year. It screamed Mommie Dearest. The pics are some where in this thread.

Being cooped up with Marc was driving her insane. lol.


----------



## terebina786

Ew... I'm actually grossed out by them. If I were her, I would NOT let him man handle my daughter like that. It's not like they've been dating for years.. more like days.


----------



## Nikk

she was seeing him while married to marc? I am not surprised at J hopez


----------



## Luccibag

now the press has been referring to her as "the 42 year old" instead of "JLO" or "Jennifer Lopez".  I guess age is not just a number.  I think this was a bad move.


----------



## dearmissie

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> Diddy is single at the moment isn't he?? She should just get back together with him.



Word..


----------



## ebonyone

Nope she wants marriage she still wants that fairy tale and diddy is not marrying.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Diddy is hood. She wants Hollywood. He served his purpose and she moved on. Affleck is the one that got away.

This child is just a temporary diversion.


----------



## dearmissie

Luccibag said:
			
		

> now the press has been referring to her as "the 42 year old" instead of "JLO" or "Jennifer Lopez".  I guess age is not just a number.  I think this was a bad move.



I know!! Now everyone knows her exact age and is calling her that. I mean before we all knew she was in her "early 40's" but now?? We all know she's 42 just like we all know Kim Kardashian got divorced in 72 days not "less than a year" or hell, even 6 months!! ROFL!! Crazy how these numbers now are sticking to us huh??


----------



## chantal1922

luvs*it* said:


> *~*How old is he?? The pics of them kissing & hugging look so awkward to me...they don't look like a couple at all. I can't put my finger on it, but something looks off with them.* That being said, I do think that it's a little soon for her to have a new man around her children.**~*


Ditto


----------



## ebonyone

Mr. Smart tweeted why are people judging Caspersmart no one knows how long jlo was seperated before she announced the divorce. People need to stop being so quick to judge.


----------



## Stardust25

simona7 said:


> He's 24.




He's 24 and she's 42?!!!!! 

Damn this woman doesn't stay alone for long. Jlo let your sheets cool down before you bring another man into your bed.


----------



## Stardust25

ebonyone said:


> Mr. Smart tweeted why are people judging Caspersmart no one knows how long jlo was seperated before she announced the divorce. People need to stop being so quick to judge.




When did separation mean divorce? You were screwing Jlo obviously while she was still married to Marc. Unless those signatures are on the divorce papers you're still legally married. Period. So jlo is a cheater, and your a loser sleeping with a woman who's old enough to be your mom.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't care about the age difference, I care about her not bringing some random douche around her children.


----------



## HappyGrl2008

ebonyone said:


> Mr. Smart tweeted why are people judging Caspersmart no one knows how long jlo was seperated before she announced the divorce. People need to stop being so quick to judge.


 

Well Casper, if you can't take the heat...Welcome to showbiz! Had he been old enough he would know it's not just simple judging but something that's called "life experience". 

Doesn't JLo get enough joy and fulfillment from being with her children and friends?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't care about the age difference, I care about her not bringing some random douche around her children.



Bingo. It's so funny because men just don't seem to get as much flack as women do for dating younger men. Double standard much? 

He may be young but he's legal and at 24, he's an adult....they both are so the age difference doesn't bother me. It just seems a little too soon for her to be taking him on vacas with her mom and the kiddies. The kiddies don't need to meet every man mommy dates.


----------



## rockbook2000

Why does everyone care so much about the age difference, who she dates, etc.? Does anyone making these claims know her or her new man personally? It's her life and if she's happy, then good for her, let it be.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Bingo. It's so funny because men just don't seem to get as much flack as women do for dating younger men. Double standard much?
> 
> He may be young but he's legal and at 24, he's an adult....they both are so the age difference doesn't bother me. It just seems a little too soon for her to be taking him on vacas with her mom and the kiddies. The kiddies don't need to meet every man mommy dates.



Absolutely. Besides we don't know anything about him or her. Maybe he's a wise old 24, and maybe at 42 she still acts like a child. But regardless of all of those things, I'm concerned for her children. Because like you said, they are both adults and their private life is their business.


----------



## ebonyone

She certainly doesn't act like a mature adult so I buy the child part. The other thing is yes it is their private life and their business but she chose to put it out there by showing up with him hugging and kissing in the street. If she really wanted privacy she would have kept it private not parading him around on the beach and having him play with her kid. That is also what bothers me it is too much him with her kids I don't care how nice he is it must be confusing for the kids .


----------



## chantal1922

The age differences doesn't bother me. They are both grown adults but it does seem a little soon to have him around her kids.


----------



## ebonyone

The age difference is no big deal my husband is older  so thats not a issue. Its just her need to introduce he new guy to her kids it seems a little soon.


----------



## Stardust25

Oh please this old hag has 20 years on this boy who is still wet behind the ears. I'm sorry but I hope this "boy" knows what he's getting into, because with Jlo's track record, ha!!! he'll be skating out the back door soon enough. And yes I do feel sorry for the kids, some women don't think about what bringing a new man around so fast is doing to their kids, they seem to care more about having someone to hold them at night.

And please spare me with the _"Why does everyone care so much about the age difference, who she dates, etc.? Does anyone making these claims know her or her new man personally?"_ line. She obviously wanted the world to see and she sure as hell didn't care judging by those pics of her intensely kissing her "boytoy" all hot and passionate. Plus it doesn't matter whether we know Jlo or not, we know her track record with men (since she put it out there for the world to see) and her track record with men is crapola!!!


----------



## lp640

rockbook2000 said:


> Why does everyone care so much about the age difference, who she dates, etc.? Does anyone making these claims know her or her new man personally? It's her life and if she's happy, then good for her, let it be.



Because (a) it's strange (its not too often 24 year olds and 42 year olds have much in common) and (b) because she's a public figure; j. lo wouldn't be j.lo without the public so we can judge and comment all we want.  Nobody here is telling her how to live her life, btw.


----------



## janesBydiction

Stardust25 said:


> Oh please this old hag has 20 years on this boy who is still wet behind the ears. I'm sorry but I hope this "boy" knows what he's getting into, because with Jlo's track record, ha!!! he'll be skating out the back door soon enough. And yes I do feel sorry for the kids, some women don't think about what bringing a new man around so fast is doing to their kids, they seem to care more about having someone to hold them at night.
> 
> And please spare me with the _"Why does everyone care so much about the age difference, who she dates, etc.? Does anyone making these claims know her or her new man personally?"_ line. She obviously wanted the world to see and she sure as hell didn't care judging by those pics of her intensely kissing her "boytoy" all hot and passionate. Plus it doesn't matter whether we know Jlo or not, we know her track record with men (since she put it out there for the world to see) and her track record with men is crapola!!!




 +1. This guy is also pretty unattractive imo. She really shouldn't be introducing random flings to her children, that's what skeeves me out the most.


----------



## Stardust25

lp640 said:


> Because (a) it's strange (its not too often 24 year olds and 42 year olds have much in common) and (b) because she's a public figure; j. lo wouldn't be j.lo without the public so we can judge and comment all we want.  Nobody here is telling her how to live her life, btw.



*Bam* there ya go!!! 



janesBydiction said:


> +1. This guy is also pretty unattractive imo. She really shouldn't be introducing random flings to her children, that's what skeeves me out the most.



Exactly! Keep your flings away from the kids, and yes he's , she went from being with a man who looked like the taco bell dog, to a youngin' who looks like plain dog sh!t!!


----------



## ebonyone

In the Daily Mail his dad is saying he is a good christian boy who doesn't smoke , drink or do drugs. He also says she is his first serious girlfriend.  Casper wants to keep a lid on it and he is shocked by all the attention he is getting.


----------



## karo

New pics
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/04/jennifer-lopez-films-more-scenes-for-¡q’viva-the-chosen/ - love her look
And more:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/03/jennifer-lopez-peru-qviva-chosen/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> New pics
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/04/jennifer-lopez-films-more-scenes-for-¡q’viva-the-chosen/ - love her look
> And more:
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/03/jennifer-lopez-peru-qviva-chosen/




Wow, the pictures in the yellow dress are aaaaamazing  She appears to have stopped aging around '01 or so lol


----------



## HappyGrl2008

ebonyone said:


> In the Daily Mail his dad is saying he is a good christian boy who doesn't smoke , drink or do drugs. He also says she is his first serious girlfriend.  Casper wants to keep a lid on it and he is shocked by all the attention he is getting.


 
Lol, so Caspar asks his dad to defend him and his relationship? Just saying...

If JLo and Casper had any intention to keep this private, they could have. Mariah Carey was completely silent about who she was dating from 2001-2008 until she was married to Nick Cannon. It can be done.


----------



## imgg

lp640 said:


> Because (a) it's strange (its not too often 24 year olds and 42 year olds have much in common) and (b) because she's a public figure; j. lo wouldn't be j.lo without the public so we can judge and comment all we want.  Nobody here is telling her how to live her life, btw.



Someone is not right in the head, if they are interested in someone 20 years their junior, male or female.


----------



## tweegy

karo said:


> New pics
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/04/jennifer-lopez-films-more-scenes-for-¡q’viva-the-chosen/ - love her look
> And more:
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/03/jennifer-lopez-peru-qviva-chosen/




I love the yellow outfit also!! She looks gorg!


----------



## lovemysavior

I think the whole age difference thing is easier to swallow because she is "J-Lo".  I think if it were me in that situation, I would be called all sort of names.  I'm just disappointed how these entertainers have no morals and take their relationships so lightly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her being a celebrity has nothing to do with it being "easier to swallow". Celeb or not, they are both grown a$$ folk who are free to do as they please. He's 24, well past the age of consent  Why their age difference bothers people so much is beyond me. 

JLo obviously doesn't care though. She's doing JLo ATM and outside opinions don't seem to concern her.

It seems like in this day and age that it's people in general who don't care about marriage/relationships. I mean look at the divorce statistics.....celebs aren't the only ones giving up on marriages/relationships. Plenty of ordinary folk are doing it too.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez filming her TV show "Q'Viva: The Chosen" in Lima, Peru (December 3).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Congrats to JLo. Her album re-entered the charts at #160. I guess the American Music Awards gave it some life.

She has sold a whopping 287,022.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You know what..... 

Her music career at this point is one big flop but I was hoping she wouldn't flop so hard. I was at least hoping her album would go gold one day but it doesn't look ilke it's gonna happen.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is #1 in bringing Fiats out for every performance.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ewwwe @ those pants in the latest photos..


----------



## HauteMama

ebonyone said:


> In the Daily Mail his dad is saying he is a good christian boy who doesn't smoke , drink or do drugs. He also says she is his first serious girlfriend. Casper wants to keep a lid on it and he is shocked by all the attention he is getting.


 
This just makes me LOL. "Shocked by all the attention"... yeah, right. J Lo the fame whore keeps NOTHING private! And then he's making out with her in front of the cameras. But I won't deny that he's serious - serious about her money. He's no babe in the woods, and he will take what he can get while he can get it. An affair with the star you're dancing for is the jackpot, and he knows damn well he's hit it. I think they are mutual users and no one is being taken advantage of here.


----------



## simona7

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is #1 in bringing Fiats out for every performance.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her being a celebrity has nothing to do with it being "easier to swallow". Celeb or not, they are both grown a$$ folk who are free to do as they please. He's 24, well past the age of consent  Why their age difference bothers people so much is beyond me.
> 
> JLo obviously doesn't care though. She's doing JLo ATM and outside opinions don't seem to concern her.
> 
> It seems like in this day and age that it's people in general who don't care about marriage/relationships. I mean look at the divorce statistics.....celebs aren't the only ones giving up on marriages/relationships. Plenty of ordinary folk are doing it too.


----------



## Swanky

"his first serious girlfriend"?  They've been dating, what? A minute? She's not even divorced yet is she? 
oy


----------



## gsmom

I think the pics of them cavorting in Hawaii are so unsettling, especially considering they took her two small children and she is barely separated from her husband. There is such an obvious inequity betweem them that encompasses money, age, experience, etc.....it makes her look a little lecherous.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^I agree. Now that she's free of Marc Anthony she's making up for lost time. We all know that Jennifer can't stay single for long. I don't see this relationship going anywhere seems to me she's just having fun with her boy toy. But she did marry the last back up dancer she dated so we'll see. :greengrin:


----------



## dearmissie

Cherrasaki said:
			
		

> But she did marry the last back up dancer she dated so we'll see. :greengrin:



ROFL!! I was just thinking that the day I found out she's with another back up dancer. Haha!! If I was a boy and I wanted a meal ticket, I just gotta try out for j.Lo.. DONE-ZO!!


----------



## karo

New pics:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/06/jennifer-lopez-chile-for-qviva/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great! Love Jennifer


----------



## anitalilac

those legs!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Cherrasaki said:


> ^I agree. Now that she's free of Marc Anthony she's making up for lost time. We all know that Jennifer can't stay single for long. I don't see this relationship going anywhere seems to me she's just having fun with her boy toy. But she did marry the last back up dancer she dated so we'll see. :greengrin:



Yeah, but she didn't have nearly the net worth then that she does now. KWIM?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah but if she does marry him, I doubt he'll get any slice of that $$ pie. She'd be the biggest dumba$$ in the world to marry without a pre-nup. I think she's smarter than that...


----------



## HappyGrl2008

I know she has a lot of help, doesn't have to cook or book her flights or pack her suitcase...But still, how does she juggle two little kids, a divorce, flying from Hawaii to Morocco to Peru to Chile, filming a new TV show, doing concerts, doing tons of rehearsals and preperations, getting to know a new lover and still look flawless?


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez filming her TV show "Q'Viva: The Chosen" in Lima, Peru (December 3).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



hell no to the denim


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *Jennifer Lopez's Beach Martial Arts in Montevideo*
> 
> In personal news, J.Lo and her estranged husband Marc Anthony are still yet to file for divorce, despite splitting up back in July.
> 
> Regarding the delay in making things official, an insider shared, &#8220;Their lawyers have been working out terms of a settlement before they officially file for divorce. There is no rush to do so because both sides agree on the formal date of separation.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Marc and Jennifer have homes, businesses, and are minority owners of the Miami Dolphins football team. It&#8217;s complicated and it could be at least several more months before final terms of the settlement are agreed upon. They will formally file in California because it&#8217;s a no fault state and the divorce will be legal six months from the time it&#8217;s filed.&#8221;



Source Gossipcenter


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ok, the stomach pic is not a good look. she's still so hot though


----------



## Nikk

I give it to J ho she can dress her azz off but that is where it ends


----------



## dearmissie

Is it just me or does it look like her butt has gotten smaller over the years??


----------



## dearmissie

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> Source Gossipcenter



She looks so happy. Loves it!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dearmissie said:


> Is it just me or does it look like her butt has gotten smaller over the years??



No it's not just you. Her butt is nowhere near the size it was in her Fly Girl days. Some say it was lipo but who knows.....it looks really small these days though.


----------



## Sassys

dearmissie said:


> Is it just me or does it look like her butt has gotten smaller over the years??


 

I think it happens to some when they get older.  My butt is much smaller then it use to be.  I still have a big butt, but not as big as it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Jahpson

She still has something back there, I don't think it went anywhere. She is just wearing clothes that comfortably fit her.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I love Capoeira!  I bet it was a lot of fun doing it on the beach in Montevideo.  She looks great.


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe pregnancy changed her figure a little? That's possible, right?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great


----------



## morgan20

I think I am the same age as Jennifer....and my butt is still there (so says my OH) :giggles:


----------



## karo

New pics
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/13/jennifer-lopez-american-idol-hollywood-week-auditions/


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks amazing in that yellow coat. As for her butt, of course womens bodies change as they get older. Cheeks an lips lose that youthful fullness an so do breasts and behinds, its just mother nature not always plastic surgery.


----------



## Eva1991

Any ID on the mustard coat? What fabric is it made off?


----------



## Jahpson

*Jennifer Gifts New Boo with a Bentley*







Source: Nicole bytchie


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez 'to sell off jewels given to her by Marc Anthony including $4m engagement ring'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cluding-4m-engagement-ring.html#ixzz1gXAZuo1M


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Aye, she's being stupid


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

See....  

He better enjoy it while it lasts.....his feelings are going to be hurt when she wakes up and decides she's over him.


----------



## ebonyone

He likes to speed so she gives him a car bright she ain't


----------



## Ladybug09

wow! This bish is cray cray!


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## ebonyone

The car is apparently on lone to him if they breakup she gets it back.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

ebonyone said:


> The car is apparently on lone to him *WHEN* they breakup she gets it back.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## ebonyone

Thanks  lol


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Nikk

X
So completely inappropriate.


----------



## lovemysavior

I have no words.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dang it..looks like I missed what that poster said..lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

TMZ is hilarious. They said for him not to get too comfortable, cause he won't be there that long. They said he shouldn't even bother to mess with the seat settings. LOL

Also, they said that is JLo's custom Bently and she is just letting him drive it.


----------



## karo

Out on December 15
http://celebrity-gossip.net/jennifer-lopez/jennifer-lopez-named-worlds-greatest-comeback-act-569696


----------



## flsurfergirl3

damn, he must be really laying it down. what'd i miss?!?!


----------



## Belle49

^^That's what I'm thinking!!! He living the good life right now


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> TMZ is hilarious. They said for him not to get too comfortable, cause he won't be there that long. They said he shouldn't even bother to mess with the seat settings. LOL
> 
> *Also, they said that is JLo's custom Bently and she is just letting him drive it*.



Aah, that sounds much better and more believable. When I first read that she *bought* him a Bentley I was like


----------



## Jahpson

*relief* but it doesn't look right that she is doing all this for him and he spending time with her kids. wth is wrong with her?


----------



## HappyGrl2008

I wonder how long they've been together. Maybe they've kept it a secret for months and he's the reason that Marc & JLo split up. Why is she moving so fast with this guy? Kissing in public, vacations w/ the kids, lending him her car...Something tells me this has been going on for longer than we know.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I read the JLo and Marc had split way before they decided to announce it and that both of them had started to do their own thing. I don't think he's the cause but I think they've been messing around longer than she's letting on. 

As of right now neither of them have officially filed for divorce.......


----------



## simona7

You almost hope that's true otherwise she is moving soooooooo fast with this one!


----------



## chowlover2

If she were still single I would say whatever, but with 2 young kids, moving way too fast. I doubt Marc is happy about this either. Not that he has much say in the matter.


----------



## Ladybug09

No, no, wait a minute, I thought they filed a Mexican divorce like he did with Dyanara Torres and that it was already final?!


I think he did her wrong. She's doing an Ellen Barkin selling all the jewels.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ About a month ago I read an article that said they hadn't officially filed. Something about their assets making things complicated and they wanted to get that straight before filing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Marc has no room to talk. Has has at least 5 kids. He has moved on quickly in the past and it wasn't with Jlo.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez joined Casper Smart for a weekend ending shopping excursion in Calabasas, CA on Sunday (December 18). The "American Idol" judge looked her usual chic self as she and her  backup dancer boytoy made their way to Polacheck's jewelry store.
              After spending an hour inside the upscale shop, Casper then made a  solo exit while heading over to J. Lo's pricey Bentley luxury car.
 Trying their best to pull off a discrete getaway, Smart got behind  the wheel and drove the car to the rear exit as Lopez emerged and hopped  in the passenger seat before the new couple sped away from the swarming  shutterbugs.


Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> No, no, wait a minute, I thought they filed a Mexican divorce like he did with Dyanara Torres and that it was already final?!
> 
> 
> I think he did her wrong. She's doing an Ellen Barkin selling all the jewels.



he'd be a fool to file in Mexico.  He did that with Dyanara because she didn't have J.Lo type money, quick and simple.

But, it looks like their will be a whole lot of negotiating during this divorce.


----------



## ebonyone

He filed in the Dominican Republic from Dayonnara.


----------



## ebonyone

They said she gets rid of all gifts from her past when things end. I don't believe it though that is just dumb to sell all those jewels.


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez joined Casper Smart for a weekend ending shopping excursion in Calabasas, CA on Sunday (December 18). The "American Idol" judge looked her usual chic self as she and her  backup dancer boytoy made their way to Polacheck's jewelry store.
> After spending an hour inside the upscale shop, Casper then made a  solo exit while heading over to J. Lo's pricey Bentley luxury car.
> Trying their best to pull off a discrete getaway, Smart got behind  the wheel and drove the car to the rear exit as Lopez emerged and hopped  in the passenger seat before the new couple sped away from the swarming  shutterbugs.
> 
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


Love her boots in this pic!


----------



## Ladybug09

ebonyone said:


> He filed in the Dominican Republic from Dayonnara.


 I was close! LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> he'd be a fool to file in Mexico. He did that with Dyanara because she didn't have J.Lo type money, quick and simple.
> 
> But, it looks like their will be a whole lot of negotiating during this divorce.


 thanks. Didn't know this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez joined Casper Smart for a weekend ending shopping excursion in Calabasas, CA on Sunday (December 18). The "American Idol" judge looked her usual chic self as she and her  backup dancer boytoy made their way to Polacheck's jewelry store.
> After spending an hour inside the upscale shop, Casper then made a  solo exit while heading over to J. Lo's pricey Bentley luxury car.
> Trying their best to pull off a discrete getaway, Smart got behind  the wheel and drove the car to the rear exit as Lopez emerged and hopped  in the passenger seat before the new couple sped away from the swarming  shutterbugs.
> 
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



This is such a classic JLo look, I like.  The only thing I don't like are the boots.


----------



## tweegy

she just always looks good....she just does...


----------



## chowlover2

J Lo rarely makes a mistake clothing wise, she is flawless.


----------



## luvs*it*

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez joined Casper Smart for a weekend ending shopping excursion in Calabasas, CA on Sunday (December 18). The "American Idol" judge looked her usual chic self as she and her backup dancer boytoy made their way to Polacheck's jewelry store.
> After spending an hour inside the upscale shop, Casper then made a solo exit while heading over to J. Lo's pricey Bentley luxury car.
> Trying their best to pull off a discrete getaway, Smart got behind the wheel and drove the car to the rear exit as Lopez emerged and hopped in the passenger seat before the new couple sped away from the swarming shutterbugs.
> 
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 
*~*She looks cute!!*~*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Jen's outfit.


----------



## dee-dee

Am I wrong for wondering how her butt looks in those pants,??  (no lesbo)


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez joined Casper Smart for a weekend ending shopping excursion in Calabasas, CA on Sunday (December 18). The "American Idol" judge looked her usual chic self as she and her  backup dancer boytoy made their way to Polacheck's jewelry store.
> After spending an hour inside the upscale shop, Casper then made a  solo exit while heading over to J. Lo's pricey Bentley luxury car.
> Trying their best to pull off a discrete getaway, Smart got behind  the wheel and drove the car to the rear exit as Lopez emerged and hopped  in the passenger seat before the new couple sped away from the swarming  shutterbugs.
> 
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


love this look


----------



## Sassys

J.Lo Introduces Her New Beau to Idol Judges at Dinner

Does Jennifer Lopez's beau Casper Smart have the approval of her fellow American Idol judges? 

The dancer joined Lopez and her fellow Idol judges (as well as host Ryan Seacrest) in Las Vegas Monday night for dinner at Crystals' Social House restaurant after a taping of their hit Fox show. 

Dining on Kobe steak and yellowtail jalapeno, along with a bottle of Caymus Cabernet, "[Lopez and Smart] cuddled up next to one another, exchanging a few small kisses during the dinner," a source told PEOPLE. Adds the source: "They were all very sweet." &#8211; Mark Gray 

people.com


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> J.Lo Introduces Her New Beau to Idol Judges at Dinner
> 
> Does Jennifer Lopez's beau Casper Smart have the approval of her fellow American Idol judges?
> 
> The dancer joined Lopez and her fellow Idol judges (as well as host Ryan Seacrest) in Las Vegas Monday night for dinner at Crystals' Social House restaurant after a taping of their hit Fox show.
> 
> Dining on Kobe steak and yellowtail jalapeno, along with a bottle of *Caymus Caberne*t, "[Lopez and Smart] cuddled up next to one another, exchanging a few small kisses during the dinner," a source told PEOPLE. Adds the source: "They were all very sweet."  Mark Gray
> 
> people.com


   That's some great advertising for Caymus.  It's a very nice wine!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and beau Casper Smart continue their Miami vacation with a stroll along Lincoln Road in South Beach on Monday.
Source: people.com


----------



## AEGIS

oo she has on rockstud sandals.  i really want a pair--but will be waiting for them to make the sale.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

He reminds me of K-Fed! Granted JLo dresses better than Britney, they look so mis-matched.


----------



## Saviola

chloe_chick999 said:


> he reminds me of k-fed!



this


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and beau Casper Smart continue their Miami vacation with a stroll along Lincoln Road in South Beach on Monday.
> Source: people.com



She looks cute.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen looks like she's baby sitting


----------



## chowlover2

californiaCRUSH said:


> Jen looks like she's baby sitting


You nailed it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn better slow her roll with this Casper fella.  Marc is gonna give her a really hard time and make sure that her new boy toy is at the center of the mess.


----------



## simona7

Yup... he's going to make this divorce messy. No boy toy is worth that!


----------



## Jewelz05

Jenny doesn't give a flying Fu^k


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rowls-Miami-young-lover-Casper-Smart-tow.html


----------



## Kimm992

I have a hard time respecting JLo.

It seems she goes through men like she changes underwear and has no issue flaunting her various relationships the second her old ones are over.

I would typically say that she doesn't owe anyone an explanation for her actions and she should do whatever she wants...BUT...I don't think it's the healthiest thing for her kids.  Breaking up with their father and then flaunting her new relationship with her latest boy toy is not a good idea IMO.

She has always seemed really selfish/self absorbed to me though so I'm not surprised.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I feel like I'm on the fence when someone moves on "quickly".

On the one hand I feel like that's shady but on the other hand I wish I could move on faster from heart ache and not dwell in misery.


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> *I feel like I'm on the fence when someone moves on "quickly".*
> 
> *On the one hand I feel like that's shady but on the other hand I wish I could move on faster from heart ache and not dwell in misery*.


 Me too! But don't feel bad. Just cause these people (and others SO, etc) move on so fast doesn't always mean they don't have heartache or 'misery'. Many times it's just about moving on fast so that they don't have to feel anything, and to have a new person occupying time and space.

With both letting go and moving on comes emotional pros and cons.

Hugs!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ladybug09 said:


> Me too! But don't feel bad. Just cause these people (and others SO, etc) move on so fast doesn't always mean they don't have heartache or 'misery'. Many times it's just about moving on fast so that they don't have to feel anything, and to have a new person occupying time and space.
> 
> With both letting go and moving on comes emotional pros and cons.
> 
> Hugs!



You're right but I gues sit couldn't hurt to have a new person to get your mind off the negative.


----------



## karo

J.Lo at the FOX Broadcasting Company portion of the 2012 Winter TCA Tour (January 8).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Eva1991

Kimm992 said:


> I have a hard time respecting JLo.
> 
> It seems she goes through men like she changes underwear and has no issue flaunting her various relationships the second her old ones are over.
> 
> I would typically say that she doesn't owe anyone an explanation for her actions and she should do whatever she wants...BUT...I don't think it's the healthiest thing for her kids.  Breaking up with their father and then flaunting her new relationship with her latest boy toy is not a good idea IMO.
> 
> She has always seemed really selfish/self absorbed to me though so I'm not surprised.




I love JLo as an artist and a fashion icon, but she moved waaay too fast.


----------



## meluvs2shop

karo said:


> More pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rowls-Miami-young-lover-Casper-Smart-tow.html



I love this outfit!


----------



## Belle49

She loves her some young back up dancer meat.


----------



## AEGIS

is she moving on? or is she just trying to have someone occupy her time?  idk men do this ALL the time and it's high gives and pats on the back.

maybe Marc was terrible in bed and now this guy is giving her the business.


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't think that J.LO and Casper are a relationship.... I think that is her temporary sexual healer..... lol....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marc has moved on too. He's flaunting his 24 yr old boo on twitter.....


----------



## NY_Mami

I want them earrings.... I hope those are Noir Jewelry....


----------



## meluvs2shop

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Marc has moved on too. He's flaunting his 24 yr old boo on twitter.....



oh are there pics? i'm not on twitter.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

meluvs2shop said:


> oh are there pics? i'm not on twitter.



She's a venezuelan model named Shannon de Lima

From his twitter: 



> To my @shadelima my statue of peace. Kisses baby,


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jlo looks gorgeous in the flame orange dress, love her.


----------



## Jewelz05

Marc is so lame and childish. Both of them need to grow up


----------



## karo

Jennifer out with Max and Emme
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ez-spends-day-twins-Calabasas-California.html


----------



## Sassys

I swear, every time I see Max, he is crying and she is carrying him.  He must be a mama's boy


----------



## chowlover2

Little Emme is soooo cute! She definitely has J Lo's genes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Emme is beautiful


----------



## simona7

From Dlisted:

Thursday, January 12th 2012
*Casper Smart Has Been Promoted To Kept *****
*
Casper Smart must be doing all of his chores on time, because his azuquita mami JLo has moved him up from full-time rebound piece to being on her payroll. Casper makes a back-up dancer's salary and JLo won't even fart into the doorway of the places he can afford to take her, so she's allegedly giving him a $10,000 a week salary to keep everybody happy. Well, I've always said that good d*** will make you sign a blank check and hand over your ATM code. But who knew that a humanized Howard the Duck could leave a ho d*** matized. Give it, get it, spend it, Casper.

Star Magazine (via Hollywood Life) heard from some source that JLo is an old-fashioned kind of ***** who thinks that the man should pay and it embarrasses her on the inside every time she has to bring her credit card out during dates with Casper. JLo is now putting a little money in his piggy bank, so everyone around them will think that he's paying even though everyone knows that she's really paying. The source says, &#8220;She hated having to whip out her credit card every time they go to dinner. Jen figured it&#8217;s easier to give Casper a weekly stipend, and she thought $10K was a nice round number. Jen doesn&#8217;t want to go over the top, showering Casper with too much, but she also wants him to up his game. Jen is hoping Casper won&#8217;t think twice about buying presents for her kids or whisking her off for a surprise weekend getaway.&#8221;

Is Star sure the source didn't leave a zero out in that $10,000 number? Because JLo's idea of a quick weekend getaway is getting her ******* platinum-leafed in an exclusive spa housed in an old diamond mine off the coast of Africa. And $10,000 won't even platinum leaf one of her *** lips. But honestly, I bet JLo's not even the one signing Casper's check. JLo is ridiculous, but she's not going to open up her checkbook when her main pimp Fiat will do it for her. Fiat's only requirement is that whenever Casper and JLo are getting down in a hotel room, he's contractually obligated to scream out "I'm going to ride you like a 1.4 liter Fiat 500, available at your local Fiat dealer!" loud enough for at least 4 people to hear.

In related news, The National Enquirer says that JLo's kids, the Dragon Tales Twins, are calling her kept piece "Daddy Casper." You know, there's no point in freaking about this, because I don't think it's a nickname. I'm pretty sure Daddy Casper is his actual government name.

Posted by: Michael K


----------



## simona7

If you're going to be paying for someone, wouldn't you pick someone more attractive? Just sayin...


----------



## chowlover2

simona7 said:


> If you're going to be paying for someone, wouldn't you pick someone more attractive? Just sayin...


 I would want George Clooney!


----------



## Jewelz05

Damn ten g's I ain't mad


----------



## AEGIS

daddy casper? that don't even sound right.  jlo do better! a rebound is nobody's daddy unless you're calling him that in bed. do better!


----------



## meluvs2shop

What happened to Bradley Cooper? That was over as quick as a fart.


----------



## chowlover2

I heard tonight Bradley has moved on to Zoe Saldana.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^That's been going on for a minute. They've even been photographed together.


----------



## chowlover2

Madonna dates her backup dancers as well. I think they are close at hand. What is J Lo going to do, hang at a bar? Or pick someone on Match.com?


----------



## Sweetpea83

simona7 said:


> If you're going to be paying for someone, wouldn't you pick someone more attractive? Just sayin...




Lol, right?!

Marc Anthony is dating a pretty woman now..


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think J. Lo is using these guys for their looks if you know what I mean.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

simona7 said:


> If you're going to be paying for someone, wouldn't you pick someone more attractive? Just sayin...



If the peen is good, then I'm sure his looks don't matter at all.


----------



## chowlover2

Exactly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> J.Lo at the FOX Broadcasting Company portion of the 2012 Winter TCA Tour (January 8).
> celebrity-gossip



She looks pretty but I don't really love her makeup. I wish I could see her shoes..


----------



## chowlover2

I love her look 99% of the time, she is usually flawless!


----------



## simona7

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If the peen is good, then I'm sure his looks don't matter at all.



LOL! She can get good peen + looks. She's JLo after all!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

For who she is, her list of men has been rather sad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

simona7 said:


> LOL! She can get good peen + looks. She's JLo after all!



True. But when it's really good, you don't even care about the looks. It's all about the peen.


----------



## simona7

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> True. But when it's really good, you don't even care about the looks. It's all about the peen.



I believe the official term is "d***matized."


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yes, that is the proper term, lol.

I'm more sympathetic to her if she's truly d***matized....I can't imagine what else he could be doing for her that warrants a 10k allowance.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> True. But when it's really good, you don't even care about the looks. It's all about the peen.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## meluvs2shop

simona7 said:


> I believe the official term is "d***matized."


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> For who she is, her list of men has been rather sad.


 she doesn't want her men to outshine her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I heard on the radio this morning that Marc supposedly suggested to Jen that she seek a therapist so she can figure out why she keeps going from one man to the next....


----------



## chowlover2

He's hardly one to talk, he flits from one woman to the next.


----------



## simona7

Ha ha.. he's one to talk. He didn't exactly take a break either. It must be driving him nuts though... "Daddy Casper."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Marc must have REALLY ****ed her off for her to be flaunting this dude and his sh*t all over the place like this. I wonder what he did lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> Marc must have REALLY ****ed her off for her to be flaunting this dude and his sh*t all over the place like this. I wonder what he did lol



I agree! She must be ****ed off about something. It's rare, even for Hollywood, to flaunt a fling during a separation.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Promoting "Q'Viva" at TCA Jan 14th 2012*



















Judging from these pics maybe they aren't fighting like cats and dogs after all  Or it could just be a front to promote the show...

Her makeup looks nice but that dress is fug and Marc looks like.....Marc.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks uncomfortable to me


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she's just putting up with him because she has too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

meluvs2shop said:


> She looks uncomfortable to me




They both do..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> she doesn't want her men to outshine her.



Ain't that the truth..


----------



## Eva1991

She looks uncomfortable... like she doesn't want to be there, she just has too... It's pretty obvious...

Is her dress by Gucci???


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow I'm surprised they're getting along well enough to hold hands and touch eachother.. I was expecting much worse! Maybe they are being civil after all...?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her face looks sooooo gorj though


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wow I'm surprised they're getting along well enough to hold hands and touch eachother.. I was expecting much worse! Maybe they are being civil after all...?



That's what I'm thinking. 

I don't think she looks uncomfortable (They were sharing a few laughs in other pics I didn't post) Maybe they're being civil with each other for the sake of their children (which is the smart thing to do) and for the sake of their show? 

Either way I think it's nice of them. They could have easily chosen to promote the show separately but it looks like they're going to do it together.


----------



## QueenB36

PrincessMe said:


> *Jennifer Lopez* shows off her curves in Fendi as she gets set for a boating trip in Portfino, Italy on Saturday with husband *Marc Anthony* and designers *Stefano Gabbana* and *Domenico Dolce*.
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/07/06/jennifer-lopez-boat-bash/
> 
> 
> buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/media/jj1/2008/07/lopez-bash/jennifer-lopez-boat-bash-04.jpg
> buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/media/jj1/2008/07/lopez-bash/jennifer-lopez-boat-bash-06.jpg


wow amazing.  love her dress.


----------



## QueenB36

Sassys said:


> The On The Floor songstress arrived at the Underground Theatre accompanied by a few security guards as she headed inside to hold auditions for her new show QViva- The Chosen


wow love her outfit, wow shoes are sic. i cant imagine how she walks in those
 shoes.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Promoting "Q'Viva" at TCA Jan 14th 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from these pics maybe they aren't fighting like cats and dogs after all  Or it could just be a front to promote the show...
> 
> Her makeup looks nice but that dress is fug and Marc looks like.....Marc.




:weird: Is that Marc??!! He looks.......odd...

Am I missing something here??? 


Can you imagine if it is for promotion reasons and they're mumbling insults to each other while smiling for the cameras lol!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

her body is on point. i would've done more edgy shoes though.


----------



## Jewelz05

Jennifer said her and marc are not getting a divorce on ryan secreast show. she said they are just separated.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jewelz05 said:


> Jennifer said her and marc are not getting a divorce on ryan secreast show. she said they are just separated.



Interesting. The media were saying that they hadn't filed because of all the $$ at stake but it sounds like she has no intentions on filing. 

So they wanna stay married but screw other people? Oh, alright...


----------



## Jewelz05

^ I think because of all the hassle of splitting stuff up


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Promoting "Q'Viva" at TCA Jan 14th 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from these pics maybe they aren't fighting like cats and dogs after all  Or it could just be a front to promote the show...
> 
> Her makeup looks nice but that dress is fug and Marc looks like.....Marc.




they do not look friendly


----------



## karo

*Making time for her man: Jennifer Lopez shows off her raunchy dance  moves for new video before taking a break to cuddle beau Casper *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Casper-Smart-looks-on.html#ixzz1jnYgdPCk
​


----------



## Jewelz05

She looks so stupid


----------



## Starlett309

Oh my god. What is with her taste in men?! I'm not one for judging on looks alone but seriously! What in the way of personality or life experience could "daddy Casper" offer her?! Plus his face is s fugly...she should at least tell him to use the 10k allowance she gives him for some plastic surgery! J-Lo is hot and a great example of a successful career woman. Why doesn't she choose someone who is more her equal in looks and career success?


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Promoting "Q'Viva" at TCA Jan 14th 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from these pics maybe they aren't fighting like cats and dogs after all  Or it could just be a front to promote the show...
> 
> Her makeup looks nice but that dress is fug and Marc looks like.....Marc.


 

That dress would look better w/o the flowers IMO, but it looks amazing on her.


----------



## chowlover2

I think she may pick ugly men so she stands out, all eyes on her so to speak.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jewelz05 said:


> She looks so stupid


 In that top pic it looked like she was cuddling her little boys heed. such an ill matched pair.


----------



## honeylove316

He looks strange. Like he's close to human but not quite. I think the mother ship gave him  7 too many chromosomes... He makes Marc look good and that's saying something.


----------



## chowlover2

honeylove316 said:


> He looks strange. Like he's close to human but not quite. I think the mother ship gave him 7 too many chromosomes... He makes Marc look good and that's saying something.


----------



## Michele26

I think he's rocking her boat and she loves it. She's not looking at his face when he makes her feel good.


----------



## Lapis

honeylove316 said:


> He looks strange. Like he's close to human but not quite. I think the mother ship gave him  7 too many chromosomes... He makes Marc look good and that's saying something.



Ok this made me spew water out my nose


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm sure this has been said...but she reminds me of Mariah. she wants eye candy, trophy boy, to feed her ego and make her feel like the WOMAN! whatever floats her boat. just unfortunate that her kids are involved and will prob have man after man in and out of their lives.


----------



## karo

^^^^ I would never call him an eye candy.... Anyway, the simple difference between her and Mariah, is that J.Lo hops on new relationships the second the previous one ends. She can never be alone, even now that she has kids, it doesn't stop her from acting that way.


----------



## simona7

honeylove316 said:


> He looks strange. Like he's close to human but not quite. I think the mother ship gave him  7 too many chromosomes... He makes Marc look good and that's saying something.



OMG! This is hilarious!


----------



## Starlett309

chowlover2 said:


> I think she may pick ugly men so she stands out, all eyes on her so to speak.



I think you must be right. Maybe an insecurity thing? i.e. Pick someone less hot so they feel lucky to be with me? Plus less woman chasing after him that she has to worry about?

I feel sorry for her kids. I would be hating on daddy casper if I were them. Though what's with mark Anthony's disgusting twitter post of his cradle-snatched new girlfriend who is also below the age of 25? 

Maybe it's a competition between them? ...all so weird given they are only 'separated' too.


----------



## Jewelz05

At least mariah has talent lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn. I was almost ready to believe the rumor that her and Marc were back together. Now I come back and see this child up in here again. JLo WTF


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jewelz05 said:


> At least mariah has talent lol



Oh no you didn't..lol!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez checks out a performance of "O" by Cirque du Soleil Thursday at the Bellagio hotel in Las Vegas with beau Casper Smart
people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cute look minus those CD boots. They only look cute in black.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI Vegas Auditions Jan 19th 2012 *















The only good thing about AI returning is that we get more fashion. She looks great in the Ferragamo dress.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow she looks cute in hte pic with the performers


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez checks out a performance of "O" by Cirque du Soleil Thursday at the Bellagio hotel in Las Vegas with beau Casper Smart
> people.com


 super cute look , not big on the shoes. And what's up with these celebrities with all this shading and contouring to the point they look like clowns.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

When does the season start, again?? I can't wait to see Jlo again, I watch it sometimes only for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> When does the season start, again?? I can't wait to see Jlo again, I watch it sometimes only for her.



The premiere was last night. I never watch, I usually just look at the pics of her outfits the next day, lol. AI was never my thing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The show isn't much to me, but Jen as a judge? Yes please  So it's on Thursday nights?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The show isn't much to me, but Jen as a judge? Yes please  *So it's on Thursday nights?*



 I think so. 

Their ratings are down 24 percent from last year's rating...I think it's time to put AI to bed. I can't believe it's lasted this long.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm with you, I watched the first 2 seasons and was over it. Too many singing competitions on TV these days.


----------



## karo

I love this look


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ she looks great


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on a photoshoot in Miami (January 27).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...saucy-swimsuit-Mario-Testino-photo-shoot.html


----------



## YSoLovely

Hot bish.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Can't wait to see the shoot


----------



## Eva1991

karo said:


> I love this look



She looks much, much younger!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Wow she looks beautiful


----------



## chowlover2

She's got to look young to keep up with her boy toy Casper. Her body is TDF! It's hard to believe she had twins.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's sooo beautiful!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks gorgeous. I wonder what the shoot was for....


----------



## Tori_Lee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think so.
> 
> Their ratings are down 24 percent from last year's rating...I think it's time to put AI to bed. I can't believe it's lasted this long.


Yeah AI has had a really good run, but I'm finding it hard to hang on now. Seems alot more scripted and staged.


----------



## Tori_Lee

Not that AI wasn't staged before, lol...


----------



## MarneeB

^I still watch it. Of course I'm a huge Steven Tyler fan though.

Jennifer always looks beautiful. I've never seen a bad picture of her.


----------



## luvs*it*

karo said:


> I love this look


 
*~*Me too!! She looks a lot younger...*~*



karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez on a photoshoot in Miami (January 27).
> celebrity-gossip


 
*~*She looks stunning in the first pic!!*~*


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Casper out in their hotel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-Leia-plaits-toyboy-lover-takes-charge.html


----------



## karo

Out in Miami
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asper-Smart-admire-rainbow-hotel-balcony.html


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great... Her boyfriend, on the other hand... What's up with her taste in men?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Does she live in Miami now? Seems like that's the only place we see her...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Dior boots are FUG. 

She was on the Today's show today and her makeup was gorgeous!! Scott Barnes always makes sure she looks fab.


----------



## Ladybug09

She likes 'odd' looking men, for lack of a better word.


----------



## AEGIS

i LOVE those Dior boots, esp. in cognac and the dark burgundy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^They look decent in black but that nude color is terrible, IMO. 

*Leaving the "Today's Show" Jan 30th 2012*















Few woman can rock fur the way JLo does.


----------



## karo

More pics of J.Lo out in NYC
An article on Jennifer missing her daughter:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Lopez-broke-tears-emotional-phone-call.html


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> ^They look decent in black but that nude color is terrible, IMO.
> 
> Leaving the "Today's Show" Jan 30th 2012
> 
> Few woman can rock fur the way JLo does.



She just almost always looks good!


----------



## chowlover2

I totally agree!


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> She likes 'odd' looking men, for lack of a better word.



She does not like to be upstaged and is more interested in not so visible qualities. Her and her ex were sexy as heck.
Her divorce is flawless...


----------



## lp640

In NYC





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chowlover2

lp640 said:


> In NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I love the pink coat!


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I love the pink coat!


 
not so crazy about the pumps/coat combo.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm with you, not crazy about the pumps either, wonder what the dress underneath looks like...


----------



## ilovechanel2

She is stunning!


----------



## dearmissie

lp640 said:
			
		

> In NYC
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/jenniferlopezpinkcoatca.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/jenniferlopezpinkcoatca.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love the pumps, but I'm not feeling that coat.. Especially not with those shoes..


----------



## NY_Mami

ByeKitty said:


> She looks great... Her boyfriend, on the other hand... What's up with her taste in men?


 
He prolly good in the bedroom.....


----------



## purplepinky

I NEED to know who makes the jacket shehad on in AI tonight on day 2. Love it!


----------



## amoxie92

JLo needs to think about the guys she chooses, she's starting to look like his mom.


----------



## AEGIS

thank god for jlo bc everyone [im looking at your rihanna] has fallen off.  jlo still brings it and understands that her job is to keep me visually excited


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving her Hotel in NYC Feb 1st 2012*











 See....she's dead wrong. DEAD WRONG.


----------



## simona7

Does anyone know what hotel that is?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wouldn't trust a guy wearing a scarf...


----------



## Sweetpea83

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving her Hotel in NYC Feb 1st 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....she's dead wrong. DEAD WRONG.




The pants...and shoes....barf.


----------



## Bzemom

amoxie92 said:


> JLo needs to think about the guys she chooses, she's starting to look like his mom.



Lol.
True.


----------



## Eva1991

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving her Hotel in NYC Feb 1st 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....she's dead wrong. DEAD WRONG.



Her pants are .
I like the fur thing she's wearing around her neck!


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving her Hotel in NYC Feb 1st 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....she's dead wrong. DEAD WRONG.



Her shoes are fug!! Apart from that, I don't really mind this outfit..


----------



## tweegy

Err... No likey this outfit....


----------



## Compass Rose

Truly, who dressed her in this bizzare outfit for the day??????  BlechhHH!


----------



## Sassys

simona7 said:


> Does anyone know what hotel that is?


 
That's the Lowell Hotel


----------



## Ladybug09

hahah, I like the shirt and pants, not the shoes though.


----------



## Bentley1

The new bf always has a smug look.  Looking fwd to her moving on to the next one. 

Love the Gucci scarf but NOT with those ridiculous pants. I'm shocked, she usually makes excellent fashion choices.

The pink coat makes her look extremely matronly, hence looking like his mother in that picture.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

purplepinky said:


> I NEED to know who makes the jacket shehad on in AI tonight on day 2. Love it!



Are you talking about the tan/black one with the sparkles? It looks like it could be McGinn but don't quote me on that.


----------



## bisousx

amoxie92 said:


> JLo needs to think about the guys she chooses, she's starting to look like his mom.



She dresses more conservatively now... but to me, she hasn't aged much in the last 10 years..


----------



## meluvs2shop

Casper is starting to morph into JLo. He now looks like her younger sibling. Lol
You really see in the pictures getting out of the car with the pink coat.


----------



## purplepinky

LadyL thanks so much! I'll give that a try.


----------



## AEGIS

i wish her pants were longer.  that's about all that is wrong with this look


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^They look decent in black but that nude color is terrible, IMO.
> 
> *Leaving the "Today's Show" Jan 30th 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few woman can rock fur the way JLo does.




perfection!


Do yall think she uses a stylist, makeup artist and hair person every day? And I mean literally, daily. I couldn't imagine that. And the expense... holy sh&t


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^yes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> perfection!
> 
> 
> Do yall think she uses a stylist, makeup artist and hair person every day? And I mean literally, daily. I couldn't imagine that. And the expense... holy sh&t



Naw, not everyday. In candids when she's not working she walking around in sweats, little to no makeup, and a bun.


----------



## KingK12

It's kind of funny I remember when Jenny was from the block and was on In Living Color dancing as a fly girl. It's really great to see how much success she has acquired over the years and she is still just as lovely today even thru all the drama she has been put thru!

Love ya girl-


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I still can't get over her new "relationship"... He was like 11 years old when she wore "that" dress, right?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks adorable and young.


----------



## tweegy

arg14 said:
			
		

> An magnificent beauty with a splendid smile



She looks so pretty there


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & Shirtless BF Casper Smart Enjoy a Beach Day with Her Twins, Feb 5
source=jjb


----------



## tweegy

Jlo and Marc are going to be on a show together?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> Jlo and Marc are going to be on a show together?



 It's a talent search based in Latin America. They filmed it before they got divorced and it's supposed to air sometime soon.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's a talent search based in Latin America. They filmed it before they got divorced and it's supposed to air sometime soon.




Oh, Wendy showed a clip on her show I was wondering..


----------



## chowlover2

I saw some clips from it over the weekend, it looks like it could be interesting. Not the run of the mill singing talent like here in the US.


----------



## karo

Jennifer looks good and younger, but she certainly doesn't look 20 anymore.... I am not a fan of her new boy


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I saw some clips from it over the weekend, it looks like it could be interesting. Not the run of the mill singing talent like here in the US.


Wendy showed a lil clip of her and Marc in the car.. they looked cute together I think...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her kiddies are just precious.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her abs, wow.


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her abs, wow.


 I know, and she had twins!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her bOdy looks great!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jlo & Marc are going to be on the Ellen show on Monday.  There's a clip on the Ellen show YouTube channel.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I saw the clip this morning...it was cute. Either they're both really good at acting or there really isn't any bad blood between them. There didn't seem to be any awkwardness there, they seemed really friendly towards each other.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ yeah, I had to double ck the description & the date to make sure it was current.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I saw the clip this morning...it was cute. Either they're both really good at acting or there really isn't any bad blood between them. There didn't seem to be any awkwardness there, they seemed really friendly towards each other.


I saw the clip and thought the same, they really seem comfortable together.


----------



## Nat

Are you sure that's a friendly slap? Jennifer Lopez hits estranged husband Marc Anthony on camera... as she claims 'we laugh a lot' 

Given that they have both moved on with new partners, working together could give rise to a fair share of animosity between Jennifer Lopez and her estranged husband Marc Anthony. 
So fans might not be so surprised to learn that the former pair got into a bit of a physical fight on the set of their new show ¡QViva! The Chosen when J-Lo, 42, decided to slap the father of her children. 
However it was just a friendly tickle, with a sound effect added for good measure, which the former couple explained as they appeared on Ellen DeGeneres chat show, set to air February 13, to promote their new talent show.

Ellen told the pair: The dynamics between you two is just fantastic to watch.
Jennifer, who is now dating 24-year-old dancer Casper Smart replied: We laugh a lot.
A clip from their upcoming show is displayed and the pair are seen sitting on the floor watching a troop of flamenco dancers.

Jennifer is seen playfully slapping her estranged husband and Marc turns to the camera and said: 
That was assault on camera.
Speaking to Ellen Jennifer explained the tap and said: They put a sound effect in their where it sounds like Im slapping him hard.

And reaching up to lightly tap Anthony again she added: All I did was like this.
Marc joked: She can't help herself.
While Jennifer has been seen side-by-side with Casper recently as she promoted the talent show in 
New York earlier this month Marc also has a new squeeze.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-camera--claims-laugh-lot.html#ixzz1m4UBbbd6


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Judge me all you want, but I'm gonna say it-- GET BACK TOGETHER ALREADY!! 

I think they're kinda made for eachother


----------



## Nat

MichelleAntonia said:


> Judge me all you want, but I'm gonna say it-- GET BACK TOGETHER ALREADY!!
> 
> I think they're kinda made for eachother



I agree!! You can tell they still love each other


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Verde Restaurant NYC Nov 5th 2011*
> 
> If anyone can make sneakers look cute, it's JLo. I like this look.


 hi everyone...can someone plz ID these sneakers i really tried looking and cant find them....thank u all in advance


----------



## Nat

bounce said:


> hi everyone...can someone plz ID these sneakers i really tried looking and cant find them....thank u all in advance



Hi, please start a thread about this in our ID forum, so members can help you out there: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/


----------



## karo

Nat said:


> I agree!! You can tell they still love each other


Me too I think they should get back together. They were a great couple I think


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MichelleAntonia said:


> Judge me all you want, but I'm gonna say it-- GET BACK TOGETHER ALREADY!!
> 
> I think they're kinda made for eachother



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez making an appearance on "The Tonight Show with Jay Leno" (February 13).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sassys

That's some Valentine's kiss! Jennifer Lopez poses for sexy snap with her boyfriend to celebrate romantic day


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-Valentines-Day-photo.html#ixzz1mYthXchs


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and BF Casper Smart's PDA filled Valentine's Day @ Malibu Beach


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pics of them on the swing are cute. She seems happy.


----------



## iluvtiffany

PrincessMe said:


> Can we have a Jennifer Lopez thread? Love her!!!
> 
> Here she is recently in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And visiting Washington, DC


nice bag


----------



## Nola

She is GORGEOUS. Always just absolutely stunning.


----------



## dee-dee

That black dress on Jay Leno does nothing for her IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

Yeah, she is happy with *every* guy she is with until the end... *side eye*


----------



## fiefkedeteut

^^^^True!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her makeup looked great on Leno but I didn't care for the black dress. It was a pretty boring look.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is so pretty to me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On a Hotel Balcony in Rio Feb 19th 2012*



















JLo in J's??? Never thought I'd see the day. I'd prefer to see her in Isabel Marant's but she looks cute.


----------



## chowlover2

I wish she would get back with Marc.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with Casper Smart at Carnival 2012 in Rio (February 19).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## flsurfergirl3

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *On a Hotel Balcony in Rio Feb 19th 2012*
> 
> JLo in J's??? Never thought I'd see the day. I'd prefer to see her in Isabel Marant's but she looks cute.



exactly


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I love the bling on her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The makeup is pretty but all red from head to toe??? Too much.


----------



## Jahpson

Her figure is amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

Yeah, the red pants too much, love the top though. Would have beem better with a pair of jeans.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love her sunglasses and that little bun.


----------



## karo

At the 84th Annual Academy Awards (February 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Eva1991

Great dress & I love how figure flatteing it is!


----------



## Sassys

Love it! Love Cam's dress in the back too


----------



## AEGIS

she just does NOT quit. i love it


----------



## mzbag

karo said:


> At the 84th Annual Academy Awards (February 26).
> celebrity-gossip


 
J Lo looks absolutely stunning ! Loving her hair too !


----------



## chowlover2

J Lo never dissappoints!


----------



## Nat

She looked fabulous! Did you guys see her other outfit for the Vanity Fair bash afterwards? That was amazing as well. Let me find it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

awww, look at Diddy's two ladies, standing side-by-side!


----------



## Nat

Found it. Pictures are from the Daily Mail.


----------



## Belle49

^^lmao


----------



## Sassys

He hit the jackpot


----------



## chowlover2

I think I like the Vanity Fair dress better than the Oscar gown. It is gorgeous! Does anyone know who the designer is?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I think I like the Vanity Fair dress better than the Oscar gown. It is gorgeous! Does anyone know who the designer is?


 

both are by Zuhair Murad


----------



## GTOFan

Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> both are by Zuhair Murad


 Thanks Sassys, they are TDF!


----------



## LADC_chick

Is that her boy toy?


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't like the color of the sides of the VF dress - the rest of the dress looks dark plum but the sides look reddish?? I do like the design though.


----------



## chowlover2

LADC_chick said:


> Is that her boy toy?


 Yes, Casper Smart.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care for her Oscar look. She normally shuts it down but her look isn't doing much for me this year. 

The Vanity Fair look is a lot better. Gorgeous gown but the hair is wrong.


----------



## saira1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> I don't care for her Oscar look. She normally shuts it down but she left a lot to be desired for me this go round.
> 
> The Vanity Fair look is a lot better. Gorgeous gown but the hair isn't doing it for me.



Agree that the hair could have been better.


----------



## LADC_chick

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, Casper Smart.



Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> I think I like the Vanity Fair dress better than the Oscar gown. It is gorgeous! Does anyone know who the designer is?




I agree..she should have worn that to the Oscars, instead.


----------



## Monoi

Dont like THE hair either makes her forehead look huge


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love the VF dress!! Wow.


----------



## simona7

J Lo always knows how to bring it! She looked great!


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the dark dress


----------



## GOALdigger

let me find out that diaz got kakes. lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love Jen's hair.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jlo loves those deep v dresses.  She must have a yrs supply of double stick tape.


----------



## princessDD

She looks great! Jenny from the block knows how to flaunt her assets.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez, Steven Tyler and Ryan Seacrest at the "American Idol" Top 13 Finalists Party (March 1).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

New photoshoot
More pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-figure-new-risque-boxing-themed-shoot.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dunno what to say about the recent photo shoot...


----------



## bisousx

The cup ruins it for me... otherwise, super hot photoshoot. I even like her eyebrows lol


----------



## GingerSnap527

Think she's trying too hard at this point....


----------



## Brandless

Wow, nothing good about that recent photoshoot. I don't know what they are trying to achieve with that outfit.  Nothing classy about those looks.

I notice lately she's been dressing up like a Christmas tree in American Idol--first the all green glitter dress now the all gold glitter dress and shoes.


----------



## Nat

That shoot is kinda bizarre.


----------



## Jahpson

She looks like Michelle Rodriguez in that horrible shoot. 

Love her rose gold outfit in the AI promo photo


----------



## Jahpson

chowlover2 said:


> J Lo never dissappoints!



Ever!


----------



## PinkTruffle

I like her face in the shoot, but the boxer get up is kinda odd, esp the bottom..


----------



## limom

PinkTruffle said:


> I like her face in the shoot, but the boxer get up is kinda odd, esp the bottom..



I saw the pics too and was thinking that even though she has more cojones than many men in the Biz, she does not need a penis!
Her association with the boy toy has really lowered her maturity level.
She is amazing and even when seen irl she is gorg and is LA Lopez at all time.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> New photoshoot
> More pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-figure-new-risque-boxing-themed-shoot.html


 Love the face and brows, don't like the reast (naked, etc...)


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and her boyfriend Casper Smart @ Ago Restaurant in LA March 1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the photo shoot. She usually really glam in photos and this photo shoot was different for her. She rocked it, IMO.

Not loving her look in the latest candids.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bisousx said:


> The cup ruins it for me... otherwise, super hot photoshoot. I even like her eyebrows lol




THISSSSSS. omg it was going somewhere great. RUINED by the stupid cup


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez, Steven Tyler and Ryan Seacrest at the "American Idol" Top 13 Finalists Party (March 1).
> celebrity-gossip




LOVE the CLs! Are those still for sale, can I see them anywhere up close?


----------



## QueenCoco

oh no....that shoot is really off....Her chest is too small for the under cleavage to be sexy, and that boxing cup bottom thing makes her look like a tranny...very strange.


----------



## NY_Mami

She rocked The Oscars...


----------



## Eva1991

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez, Steven Tyler and Ryan Seacrest at the "American Idol" Top 13 Finalists Party (March 1).
> celebrity-gossip




She looks fabulous in that dress!!!!


----------



## pinkfeet

ugh I hate those pointy shoes.. too witchy.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She dresses like in her Diddy days... I kinda like it!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen looks tired


----------



## labelwhore04

She always looks stunning. I can't believe she's 42, she seriously looks great. Her face is always so fresh and glowing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOVE the CLs! Are those still for sale, can I see them anywhere up close?



I think she's wearing the "SEX" pigalle from CL's current spring collection.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like her outfit (minus the fur).  And her face does always look flawless.  She must put a lot of time and effort into looking good though.  Must be exhausting at times!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Scott Barnes keeps her makeup looking flawless. It's rare that I don't love her makeup.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ummm...i didn't know what "cup ya'll were referring to until now. omg, what is she thinking?!


----------



## AEGIS

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOVE the CLs! Are those still for sale, can I see them anywhere up close?





she switched shoes with the outfit

the first pair are the Metal Nodo

http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/2012/02/shoe-crush-christian-louboutin-metal.html

the second are the SEX


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

QueenCoco said:


> oh no....that shoot is really off....*Her chest is too small for the under cleavage to be sexy,* and that boxing cup bottom thing makes her look like a tranny...very strange.


 
yess, it doesn't look sexy at all. Just looks like two deflated boobs peeking out


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez in a yellow bikini with Casper Smart and friends while on vacation in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil (February 20).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Emme out in Calabasas
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gth-tested-carries-growing-daughter-Emme.html


----------



## bisousx

Her skin and her body... so unfair!


----------



## karo

Love this outfit!
people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love that yellow bikini, it's gorgeous and she looks fab! The AI outfit is great too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*On set of V Magazine*







*Pre-airbrushed Photos for L'Oreal Shoot (2011)*


















She looks damn good! Can't believe this woman gave birth to twins.


----------



## nillacobain

bisousx said:


> Her skin and her body... so unfair!


 

Ita


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *On set of V Magazine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-airbrushed Photos for L'Oreal Shoot (2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks damn good! Can't believe this woman gave birth to twins.


 

Do I see stretchmarks??  LOL She looks amazing - even pre-airbrushing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nillacobain said:


> Do I see stretchmarks??  LOL She looks amazing - even pre-airbrushing!



OK, OK, OK!!!!

Kim weeps


----------



## chowlover2

She looks gorgeous, I see no need for airbrushing, she's giving me a complex as it is...


----------



## bisousx

I'm kind of relieved to see the pre airbrushed photos... Even the fabulous JLo has that lil roll when she twists around.


----------



## AEGIS

i like seeing her pre-airbrushed photos.  she takes care of herself so she doesn't need a lot of work done.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo is proof that if you're good to your body, it will be good to you. She exercises, eats well, takes great care of her skin.....and it pays off. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *On set of V Magazine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-airbrushed Photos for L'Oreal Shoot (2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks damn good! Can't believe this woman gave birth to twins.


 
Oh this look like fun.... I want to airbrush these....


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks great without the airbrushing.... she really takes care of her body....


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks awesome!


----------



## chowlover2

I just saw her Kohl's commercial for her clothing line there. I love the pink halter shirt w/white pants. I wish I had her body so I could wear it!


----------



## ByeKitty

Wow she looks amazing... I'm 21 and I'm jealous


----------



## pinkfeet

I see many imperfections without the photoshop but she still looks good!! And her butt isnt lumpy bumpy droopy like Kim K's in leggins or jeans .. I don't get Kim's butt at all !! And J lo's body looks good even with stretch marks, cellulite, rolls, .and shes in her 40's with kids.. 

I really wish the US had photoshop laws in mags and movies where they can't over use it or only use so much... it's getting outta hand... even "candids" are photoshopped.


----------



## labelwhore04

I find her bf really unattractive..and those tattoos... but i guess he's a step up from marc anthony. She definitely doesn't have the best taste in men imo


----------



## chowlover2

pinkfeet said:


> I see many imperfections without the photoshop but she still looks good!! And her butt isnt lumpy bumpy droopy like Kim K's in leggins or jeans .. I don't get Kim's butt at all !! And J lo's body looks good even with stretch marks, cellulite, rolls, .and shes in her 40's with kids..
> 
> I really wish the US had photoshop laws in mags and movies where they can't over use it or only use so much... it's getting outta hand... even "candids" are photoshopped.


 Totally agree, not to mention the impact it has on young girls. No one will ever feel good about their bodies.


----------



## tweegy

pinkfeet said:


> *I see many imperfections without the photoshop but she still looks good!! *And her butt isnt lumpy bumpy droopy like Kim K's in leggins or jeans .. I don't get Kim's butt at all !! *And J lo's body looks good even with stretch marks, cellulite, rolls, .and shes in her 40's with kids.. *
> 
> I really wish the US had photoshop laws in mags and movies where they can't over use it or only use so much... it's getting outta hand... even "candids" are photoshopped.


  Cosign to the bolded... she really does look fabulous!


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *On set of V Magazine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-airbrushed Photos for L'Oreal Shoot (2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks damn good! Can't believe this woman gave birth to twins.



She has the cutest tush! LOL


----------



## too_cute

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Pre-airbrushed Photos for L'Oreal Shoot (2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks damn good! Can't believe this woman gave birth to twins.


she does not need airbrushing. amazing body, wow.


----------



## cosmogrl5

The only reason that I watch AI anymore is to look at her clothes and makeup.  She always looks stunning and her skin glows!  Does anyone know the name of her makeup artist?  I'd love to know if he or she has a blog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cosmogrl5 said:


> The only reason that I watch AI anymore is to look at her clothes and makeup.  She always looks stunning and her skin glows!  Does anyone know the name of her makeup artist?  I'd love to know if he or she has a blog.



Scott Barnes is her MUA, but I'm not certain if he's her artist for AI.


----------



## chowlover2

cosmogrl5 said:


> The only reason that I watch AI anymore is to look at her clothes and makeup. She always looks stunning and her skin glows! Does anyone know the name of her makeup artist? I'd love to know if he or she has a blog.


 I have to stop everything and watch the Kohl's commercials when they come on, she looks great! I think she is my current girl crush!


----------



## cosmogrl5

DC-Cutie said:


> Scott Barnes is her MUA, but I'm not certain if he's her artist for AI.


Thank you!  He has a You Tube channel.  I am going to watch and learn.  

http://www.youtube.com/user/ScottBarnesMakeup/videos


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez, Steven Tyler and Randy Jackson on the set of "American Idol" (March 7).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Personally I think the outfit is terrible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jumpsuit is NOT cute. Hair and makeup is on point, though....as usual.


----------



## cosmogrl5

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That jumpsuit is NOT cute. Hair and makeup is on point, though....as usual.



ITA.  Even my husband said, "Those pants are not flattering!"


----------



## chowlover2

I think she would look better in an off white with her skintone, or a colored top.The white pants in the Kohl's commercial look much better on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The way her pants are bunching up in the crotch area.  Terrible. Mariel missed the mark with this look.


----------



## simona7

They don't fit right. They should have gone up a size and then had them tailored to fit.
God, I love her hair!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

Her hair is really gorgeous, no matter how she wears it.  That particular jumpsuit, however......


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I would've liked it as pants and a top. It's not TERRIBLE though, her body looks great in it.


----------



## Ladybug09

The boy looks just like Marc.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lopezs-son-Max-spit-father-Marc-Anthony.html


----------



## Nat

Ladybug09 said:


> The boy looks just like Marc.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lopezs-son-Max-spit-father-Marc-Anthony.html



He certainly does!


----------



## AEGIS

@ that all white get up


----------



## karo

Jennifer in Vogue
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ot-shape-tight-bold-ensemble-cover-Vogue.html


----------



## cosmogrl5

I looooooved her in that yellowish-orangey dress on AI this week.  It looked killer with the fuschia lips and polish.  I am literally obsessed with her hair and makeup right now.  I even ordered the Dr. Hauschka rose day cream that she uses!


----------



## cosmogrl5

karo said:


> Jennifer in Vogue
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ot-shape-tight-bold-ensemble-cover-Vogue.html


Some of the photos come off a little stiff, but otherwise, she looks just gorgeous, as always!


----------



## GOALdigger

pinkfeet said:


> I see many imperfections without the photoshop but she still looks good!! And her butt isnt lumpy bumpy droopy like Kim K's in leggins or jeans .. I don't get Kim's butt at all !! And J lo's body looks good even with stretch marks, cellulite, rolls, .and shes in her 40's with kids..
> 
> I really wish the US had photoshop laws in mags and movies where they can't over use it or only use so much... it's getting outta hand... even "candids" are photoshopped.


 
I can't what to see her airbrushed. To think of it I've never seen anyone's back look like her's in and ad. I knew they airbrushed, but rarely see the before pics. interesting


----------



## soam83

is the one leg sticking out thing a new fad?  Anyways, she always looks fab


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving Ago Restaurant 15th 2012
*















I don't like this look.


----------



## New-New

Not a fan of that look. Isn't that dress Dolce?


----------



## bisousx

That sequined dress looks cheap.


----------



## Monoi

Its THE Same dress Kim wore at some magazine shoot


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez's Manager Wishes She Didn't Date 'Obsessive Guys'*

Jennifer Lopez moved on quickly after her split from Marc Anthony and is getting serious about boyfriend Casper Smart. But someone close to the superstar would prefer she take things more slowly.

"The thing that I always sort of wished is that she would give herself time to just naturally meet someone, instead of having obsessive guys pursue her," Lopez's manager Benny Medina tells Vogue of his client.

"The ease which that obsession becomes a relationship I think sometimes works against her ability to have a real meaningful relationship."

Lopez, as demonstrated by a January Tweet, isn't affected by the 18-year gap between her and Smart, 24. 

"We talked about it and she was like, 'It's not even the age, Benny,' " Medina says. "'It's actually that I just came out of a relationship where I felt like I was kind of not getting what I needed. And I'm open!' "

Lopez went on to tell Medina she is looking for "somebody who steps in right now and is actually touching me in a [meaningful] way."

Even though Medina wishes Lopez would go about getting into relationships differently, he believes that Smart isn't just some short-term rebound romance.

"[Jennifer] never half does anything," he says. "When she commits to anything in her work, her life or her relationships, she is in it." 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20578769,00.html


----------



## dee-dee

karo said:


> *Jennifer Lopez's Manager Wishes She Didn't Date 'Obsessive Guys'*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez moved on quickly after her split from Marc Anthony and is getting serious about boyfriend Casper Smart. But someone close to the superstar would prefer she take things more slowly.
> 
> "The thing that I always sort of wished is that she would give herself time to just naturally meet someone, instead of having obsessive guys pursue her," Lopez's manager Benny Medina tells Vogue of his client.
> 
> "The ease which that obsession becomes a relationship I think sometimes works against her ability to have a real meaningful relationship."
> 
> Lopez, as demonstrated by a January Tweet, isn't affected by the 18-year gap between her and Smart, 24.
> 
> "We talked about it and she was like, 'It's not even the age, Benny,' " Medina says. "'It's actually that I just came out of a relationship where I felt like I was kind of not getting what I needed. And I'm open!' "
> 
> Lopez went on to tell Medina she is looking for "somebody who steps in right now and is actually touching me in a [meaningful] way."
> 
> Even though Medina wishes Lopez would go about getting into relationships differently, he believes that Smart isn't just some short-term rebound romance.
> 
> "[Jennifer] never half does anything," he says. "When she commits to anything in her work, her life or her relationships, she is in it."
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20578769,00.html



Wow, he put all her biz in the streets.  I think what he's saying is true though.


----------



## Nathalya

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving Ago Restaurant 15th 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this look.


 
I wouldve liked the dress if it didnt had those dumb stars on it.


----------



## Compass Rose

The stars are really botherin me.  Otherwise, it looks totally like what she would wear.


----------



## Ladybug09

dee-dee said:


> Wow, he put all her biz in the streets. I think what he's saying is true though.


 True dat!

He said she commits all the way, but the question, is for how long?


----------



## cosmogrl5

With the stars, the dress seriously reminds me of something from the 1980s.  Without them, it would be beautiful.  Of course, she could wear a potato sack and look gorgeous...


----------



## meluvs2shop

karo said:


> Jennifer in Vogue
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ot-shape-tight-bold-ensemble-cover-Vogue.html



benny said all that? yk benny, JLo fired you before so...


----------



## Sweetpea83

That gold dress is hideous.


----------



## karo

New pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tight-dress-VERY-daring-thigh-high-split.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Holy crap that color!!!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I kinda like the dress...


----------



## cosmogrl5

It is really bright, but the color looked amazing on her.


----------



## AEGIS

i think she wore it better than Brooklyn Decker


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jenny looks amazing in that pink dress.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks fab, I love her in bright colors.


----------



## lovemysavior

Want those shoes!


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks great in bright colors, and she really knows how to wear a heel. Love it!!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart arriving in São Paulo, Brazil (March 25).\
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That's always been a great color on her. That and white.


----------



## Eva1991

She looks FAB in the airport pics!!!!! Love the tan dress on her!


----------



## cosmogrl5

MichelleAntonia said:


> That's always been a great color on her. That and white.


She wears that color a lot- but with good reason.  It really does look great on her with her lovely skin tone.  I, on the other hand, look so washed out when I wear that color!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those shoes are hot. Does he get to keep the LV or does that go back to the JLO prop department when she is done with him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in that latest outfit..


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Those shoes are hot. Does he get to keep the LV or does that go back to the JLO prop department when she is done with him.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Why do I see her traveling more with this man than with her kids?  Maybe they are traveling with them and the nanny has them 
She looks great though.


----------



## chowlover2

I was wondering the same thing, where are the twins?


----------



## Jeneen

BagOuttaHell said:


> Those shoes are hot. Does he get to keep the LV or does that go back to the JLO prop department when she is done with him.


 
:giggles:


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, where are the twins?


There were lots of comments that even when still married, she didn't spend that much time with them.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez promoting in Sao Paulo, Brazil (March 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Out in LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asper-Smart-step-time-rock-casual-attire.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The outfit with the pink shoes instantly made me think of my Jem dolls


----------



## cosmogrl5

MichelleAntonia said:


> The outfit with the pink shoes instantly made me think of my Jem dolls




Or she could be one of their rivals from The Misfits.  She just needs bigger hair!


----------



## c0uture

How old is J Lo now? She looks amazing!


----------



## cosmogrl5

c0uture said:


> How old is J Lo now? She looks amazing!


I think she's 43...and she looks better than most woman half her age!


----------



## Hdream

Please help who made that yellow dress? Pleaseeeeee!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like this woman whatsoever but I think it is great that you do not see a constant flow of paps shots of her kids.


----------



## c0uture

cosmogrl5 said:


> i think she's 43...and she looks better than most woman half her age!



ita!


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> The outfit with the pink shoes instantly made me think of my Jem dolls


 


cosmogrl5 said:


> Or she could be one of their rivals from The Misfits. She just needs bigger hair!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart arriving in São Paulo, Brazil (March 25).\
> celebrity-gossip



I have a growing disdain for Louboutins, but those are hot!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Out in LA
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asper-Smart-step-time-rock-casual-attire.html



I notice alot of fashionista's are wearing sneakers. Is there a trend that I am unaware of?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love the neon dress and pink heels, I think she looks fab!


----------



## Nat

Leggings, trainers and a fur gilet....I'm totally not feeling this look. Love her sunnies though.


----------



## TJNEscada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Love the neon dress and pink heels, I think she looks fab!


 Totally agree!  She's channeling an 80s color combo but it's hot; she rocks it!!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Pop Sugar named her the most radiant skin winner in their beauty awards and did a little video about her skin and style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEmRDdWw2g

I'd kill for that J Lo glow!!  And I don't mean her perfume Glow.  That stuff is nasty.


----------



## chowlover2

Her skin is gorg!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo is just ugh. She's so glam, it's sickening.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez said goodbye to her fans in Sao Paulo, Brazil (March 26).


----------



## bisousx

I don't like that orange or the fit on her.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I don't like the actual dress, but I do like the color on her.  It is a fresh and summery color.


----------



## pursegrl12

does she know she has twins? are they ever with her?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pursegrl12 said:


> does she know she has twins? are they ever with her?



The twins were in Brazil with her.  TMZ has video on their site of her baby boy having a temper tantrum with her at LAX yesterday. 


I never thought I'd say this but IMO, Blake Lively wore that orange Gucci dress better than JLo. Great color, I just don't care for it on Jenny.


----------



## cosmogrl5

As much as I've grown to like her, I hate that "I'm real" stuff she always tries to pull off.  What's real about getting to travel all over the place while someone else cares for your kids?

I do remember Blake in that dress, and she looked great.  Those long legs were made for it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think she's a semi hands on mom. She's not doing then nitty gritty of parenthood but then again most celebrities don't. For the most part the twins go where she goes....with a nanny along too of course.


----------



## Barbora

To me she always seemed like a great mom from the way she spoke about her kids. You just know if it's a bunch of cliche lines or genuine. And she always seemed genuine to me


----------



## BagOuttaHell

We have no idea of knowing what kind of parents they have. But what is better on the surface. JLo keeping the pap shots at a minimum of her kids or Jessica Alba and her husband making sure to be seen everyday with theirs. She is the Kim Kardashian of mothers when it comes to staged photo ops. IMO.


----------



## Sassys

Chase my own son... in these shoes? Jennifer Lopez looks on as Max,4, makes a run for it (only to be foiled by her security) 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oks-son-Max-4-makes-run-it.html#ixzz1qRfHpWkV


----------



## Monoi

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> We have no idea of knowing what kind of parents they have. But what is better on the surface. JLo keeping the pap shots at a minimum of her kids or Jessica Alba and her husband making sure to be seen everyday with theirs. She is the Kim Kardashian of mothers when it comes to staged photo ops. IMO.



Ita I dont understand Jessica why she does it
She doesnt have any projects at this time


----------



## cosmogrl5

I definitely think J Lo is probably a great mom and undoubtedly loves her kids.  I just hate when she tries to make herself seem so normal when she clearly can afford help- unlike most of us.

Imagine being her daughter though and playing in J Lo's closet?  That would be awesome!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> Chase my own son... in these shoes? Jennifer Lopez looks on as Max,4, makes a run for it (only to be foiled by her security)
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oks-son-Max-4-makes-run-it.html#ixzz1qRfHpWkV



_i dunno why but LOL'd at this. 

from the article: _



> Casper,24, *watched in an equally catatonic state *as he held to the wonderfully behaved Emme.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oks-son-Max-4-makes-run-it.html#ixzz1qT4bh6JX


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Im not sure if this is the right thread to post this , but the A.L.C. leather mini dress that J.Lo wore a couple of months ago is now on the Outnet ( added minutes ago so hurry) in black at 55% off, although it never went on NET-A-PORTER sale and was actually sold out there as well as everywhere else!!!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/183666


I got myself two sizes to check the sizing and will be returning one later


----------



## meluvs2shop

I really liked her white jumpsuit on AI last night! 
I love wearing white in the spring/summer-so crisp.

*ETA O M G commeUne your avi!! LOL*


----------



## NY_Mami

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart arriving in São Paulo, Brazil (March 25).\
> celebrity-gossip


 
Those shoes look so complicated yet safe at the same time.... love them....


----------



## Nat

*J-Lo aims high in the sexy stakes as she slips into a thigh skimming mini skirt and peek-a-boo keyhole shirt *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irt-peek-boo-keyhole-shirt.html#ixzz1qcucUcy6

She may be 42-years-old, but Jennifer Lopez isn't adverse to flashing the flesh every now and then.
And  the multi-talented American Idol judge ensured all eyes were on her as  she stepped out yesterday in a thigh skimming mini skirt that only just  covered her famous derrière. 

The  tiny black mini skirt showed off the star's admirably toned legs, while  her keyhole style electric blue and silver shirt gave a glimpse of  cleavage. 
Skyscraper black platform heels completed the look as J-Lo strolled around backstage before American Idol last night.
Her  revealing ensemble ensured all eyes were on her as she stepped out  alongside fellow judges Steven Tyler and Randy Jackson for the results  show. 

The programme  also featured an energetic performance from a colourfully dressed Nicki  Minaj, who wore a rainbow coloured revealing ensemble. 
J-Lo found herself put on the spot by Minaj when the younger singer made a pitch for a guest slot on the judging panel. 
'I  was hoping maybe I could come back and be a guest judge,' Minaj  declared from the stage during an interview with host Ryan Seacrest,  before adding: 'J-Lo, can you scoot over a little bit?'
A smiling Lopez retorted: 'I don't know if there's enough room for both of us.'
Later, the star told the Hollywood Reporter that she and J-Lo 'were just joking around.'
Minaj said: 'She didn't seem to be having it but she gonna have it! 
She added: 'No,  actually, I love J-Lo. I love what she's done for pop culture I have  nothing but respect for her and we were just joking around.'

 Meanwhile, J-Lo sports yet another  revealing outfit on the cover of her latest single Dance Again, which  features rapper Pitbull.
The  sleeve shows her looking stunning in a low cut black leotard style  outfit and tousled beach hair as she cavorts with an array of shirtless  men. 

The lyrics to the new song features the words: 'If this would be a perfect world, wed  be together then. Only got just one life this Ive learned, who cares  what theyre gonna say? I wanna dance and love and dance again.'
































​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope, that look is a fail, IMO. 

*AI March 29th 2012

She's wearing a Gucci top and pants with Zanotti sandals*














This look was perfection!


----------



## AEGIS

she is--perfection.

and tbh--i don't need to see pics of her kids. for what? i look at her and her outfits.  there is no reason for her to bring them out especially since she's doing promotional events most of the time.  she is not the other Jen who is essentially a SAHM and is constantly with her kids.  JLo is working and does not need her kids as a prop.


----------



## Monoi

Is that Casper next to her on THE single?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^doesn't look him to me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

AEGIS said:


> she is--perfection.
> 
> and tbh--i don't need to see pics of her kids. for what? i look at her and her outfits.  there is no reason for her to bring them out especially since she's doing promotional events most of the time.  she is not the other Jen who is essentially a SAHM and is constantly with her kids.  JLo is working and does not need her kids as a prop.




ITA.

And that most recentwhite outfit is AAAAAAAMAZING


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Casper in her new video
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20583797,00.html


----------



## Monoi

Eeewww 

Thats all i got


----------



## pursegrl12

ew, it looks like a mother and son. so gross.


----------



## Bzemom

AEGIS said:


> she is--perfection.
> 
> and tbh--i don't need to see pics of her kids. for what? i look at her and her outfits. there is no reason for her to bring them out especially since she's doing promotional events most of the time. she is not the other Jen who is essentially a SAHM and is constantly with her kids. JLo is working and does not need her kids as a prop.


 

Yes to everything. Especially not using her kids.


----------



## Bzemom

Why does she always have to be put the current love of her life in her videos? Get an actor so you don't cringe when it's over.


----------



## Sassys

Bzemom said:


> Why does she always have to be put the current love of her life in her videos? Get an actor so you don't cringe when it's over.


 
First thing that came to my mind.  She has had every boyfriend/husband in her videos


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Sassys said:


> First thing that came to my mind. She has had every boyfriend/husband in her videos


 
Me too! And within a few months she doesn't want the video to be aired anymore...


----------



## knics33

Bzemom said:


> Why does she always have to be put the current love of her life in her videos? Get an actor so you don't cringe when it's over.


 
Exactly! And it's not like she hasn't learned this lesson before.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's gorgeous. I love the white jump suit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't see the mother and son look other people see  

I'll probably watch her video (on mute) when it comes out. Not a fan of any of her new stuff but the visuals will be great as usual.


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't see the mother and son look other people see
> 
> I'll probably watch her video (on mute) when it comes out. Not a fan of any of her new stuff but the visuals will be great as usual.



Me neither, as this woman does not age!


----------



## karo

Bzemom said:


> Why does she always have to be put the current love of her life in her videos? Get an actor so you don't cringe when it's over.


I was just wondering too... why does she have to put her lovers in her videos? She sure didn't learn anything...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pursegrl12 said:


> ew, it looks like a mother and son. so gross.




lol I wouldn't go that far. It's not like she looks old. Besides... those poses... blindfolding? That's no mother/son sh&t..... I HOPE


----------



## Compass Rose

Bzemom said:


> Why does she always have to be put the current love of her life in her videos? Get an actor so you don't cringe when it's over.


 Ahhhh......the memories!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't see the mother and son look other people see .



I don't, either. She looks fab! And those abs!


----------



## TJNEscada

karo said:


> Jennifer and Casper in her new video
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20583797,00.html


Who cares about him, he'll be history in a few months...she looks great, dang those abs - fantastic!


----------



## pursegrl12

TJNEscada said:


> Who cares about him, he'll be history in a few months...she looks great, dang those abs - fantastic!



I feel bad for her kids then having a rotating selection of random younger men in their lives. I'm sorry but you have kids now, it's time to stop "dating" for fun. time to focus on your kids and not the next young dancer who you are lusting after at the moment. it's sad when kids are dragged from relationship to relation ship......


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer and Casper in her new video
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20583797,00.html



Jennifer is doing the most with this relationship. Have they been seeing each other for at least a year? Or is this a ploy to try and jumpstart a career for him while keeping her name in the spotlight?


----------



## prettyprincess

That white gucci outfit is bananas!!!


----------



## bisousx

pursegrl12 said:


> I feel bad for her kids then having a rotating selection of random younger men in their lives. I'm sorry but you have kids now, it's time to stop "dating" for fun. time to focus on your kids and not the next young dancer who you are lusting after at the moment. it's sad when kids are dragged from relationship to relation ship......



She's been seen with only him since their separation, and they're still together. I guess I don't see the problem here. Marc is also dating a young model, is he catching any flack for it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope, he hasn't caught much flack at all. 

*Disneyland April 5th 2012*


----------



## Ladybug09

If they choose to date, Date, but I don't think there is any need to have their paramours around their children....Either one of them.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> If they choose to date, Date, but *I don't think there is any need to have their paramours around their children....Either one of them*.



IA w/the bold


----------



## Monoi

Dont get THE tracksuit just wear jeans and à tshirt

Cute Guy behind her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^in the first and third pics, both of 'em


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm not gonna judge her dating choices, lifestyle etc, I've never been in that position so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Nathalya

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Nope, he hasn't caught much flack at all.
> 
> *Disneyland April 5th 2012*


 
Hello who is the guy holding Emme?


----------



## ebonyone

It's not the younger guy thing that annoyed me, it was having the kids with him and them being photographed to me not necessary.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, Max is *always* crying/acting up.


----------



## Jahpson

her kids are oh so adorable.


----------



## karo

People.com


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez at the Planet Dailies And Mixology 101 Grand Opening (April 5).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## prettyprincess

Nathalya said:


> Hello who is the guy holding Emme?




Her body guard, he is HOT!!


----------



## chowlover2

prettyprincess said:


> Her body guard, he is HOT!!


 So much hotter than Casper! Why didn't she go after him?


----------



## meluvs2shop

chowlover2 said:


> So much hotter than Casper! Why didn't she go after him?



b/c he's not a dancer. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

She could teach him!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her kids are adorable and her bodyguard is handsome.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I know that Mario Lopez is taken, but dang...imagine the babies those two would make?  Dimples for days, perfect skin, huge brown eyes.... Definitely a dream couple physically.


----------



## chowlover2

They would make the cutest babies!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm probably one of the few women who don't find Mario Lopez all that hot. He's pretty. I don't care for pretty men. 

She looks fab in the latest pics!


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez at the Planet Dailies And Mixology 101 Grand Opening (April 5).
> celebrity-gossip


Does Mario own any other shirts that arent see through and tight.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Does Mario own any other shirts that arent see through and tight.


 He doesn't need too!


----------



## Ladybug09

cosmogrl5 said:


> *I know that Mario Lopez is taken,* but dang...imagine the babies those two would make?  Dimples for days, perfect skin, huge brown eyes.... Definitely a dream couple physically.


That's never stopped him from messing around on the side before...


----------



## chowlover2

I know, he such a cutie though.


----------



## prettyprincess

Not a fan of Mario either. He is very pleased w himself though.


----------



## Nat

She has great legs.


----------



## Nat

*Just don't call her sugar mommy: J-Lo takes Casper Smart shopping on his birthday

* Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Smart-shopping-birthday.html#ixzz1rLil2GsA

'We hope Beau has the happiest Birthday Beau ever has!' Jennifer Lopez tweeted at her toy-boy lover rather ominously today. 

It  sounds as though she's keen for the rest of his anniversaries - and  there should be many, considering he is just 25 - to be less enjoyable. 

But  what she lacks with tweetual precision, Jennifer, 42, no doubt makes up  for with generosity as she took Smart shopping in Beverly Hills. 
It isn't clear if she was treating  her man to some gifts, though it's likely, but we're sure Lopez wouldn't  want to be branded a 'sugar mommy.'

The night before, JLo and Casper  attended the Planet Dailies and Mixology 101 grand opening after the  American Idol live results show.
But neither pair looked like they were suffering from a sore head, meaning the celebrations are sure to be continuing tonight. 
Earlier this week the pair were spotted with her three-year-old twins Max and Emme at the Grove in Hollywood. 

The  I'm Into You singer decided to dress down for the outing wearing a  matching white tracksuit emblazoned with the words 'Peace' down one leg,  which she teamed with a pair of black trainers and sunglasses.
















​

​


----------



## cosmogrl5

Ladybug09 said:


> That's never stopped him from messing around on the side before...


  I definitely know that one!  Ali Landry is still so open about it.  She's on that show Hollywood Girls Night and has mentioned it at least three times.


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> I definitely know that one!  Ali Landry is still so open about it.  She's on that show Hollywood Girls Night and has mentioned it at least three times.



oh snap! really? is she still bitter? didn't they get divorced after a week of marriage or something?

all that grease/gel he puts in his hair bothers me. i like to run my hands through my man's hair and not feel the need to wash my hands afterwards from all the guck.

i also saw mario on a cable channel like HSN or something selling an ab machine. he was so annoying and hyper. he never let the presenter talk and was constantly talking over her. i hate when people can't shut up for a minute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

does JLo have naturally thin hair on top? my high bun never looks that flat on my head, no matter how hard i try. i don't have a cowlick or anything. she always gets her bun so perfectly smooth too.


----------



## Chanel522

Eww I think Mario is not cute at all...he had potential when he was Slater, but I was always more of a Zack Morris fan...lol!!  

Jennifer always looks pretty facially even if I don't love her outfit, but she has awful taste in men, imo.


----------



## cosmogrl5

meluvs2shop said:


> oh snap! really? is she still bitter? didn't they get divorced after a week of marriage or something?
> 
> all that grease/gel he puts in his hair bothers me. i like to run my hands through my man's hair and not feel the need to wash my hands afterwards from all the guck.
> 
> i also saw mario on a cable channel like HSN or something selling an ab machine. he was so annoying and hyper. he never let the presenter talk and was constantly talking over her. i hate when people can't shut up for a minute.


She's remarried and everything, so I am not sure if she is bitter...but she constantly says that she HATES when he claims that he is still friends with all of his exes.  She said they are not friends and that she hasn't talked to him since the divorce.

They divorced after two weeks of marriage because of his cheating.  On Hollywood Girls Night, she said that her friend helped her get into his phone and that confirmed that infidelity. I was shocked that she admitted to doing that! 

AC Slater is a bad boy- but I still say he'd make gorgeous babies with J Lo!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm probably one of the few women who don't find Mario Lopez all that hot. He's pretty. I don't care for pretty men.
> 
> She looks fab in the latest pics!


 
I don't find him attractive at all. He is ugly looking just like casper.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm probably one of the few women who don't find Mario Lopez all that hot. He's pretty. I don't care for pretty men.
> 
> She looks fab in the latest pics!




I didnt care for Slater when he was in his corny white sneakers and WRONG Acid washed jeans and I loathe him now with his prima-donna attitude... No I dont like him one bit...


----------



## AEGIS

cosmogrl5 said:


> She's remarried and everything, so I am not sure if she is bitter...but she constantly says that she HATES when he claims that he is still friends with all of his exes.  She said they are not friends and that she hasn't talked to him since the divorce.
> 
> They divorced after two weeks of marriage because of his cheating.  On Hollywood Girls Night, she said that her friend helped her get into his phone and that confirmed that infidelity. I was shocked that she admitted to doing that!
> 
> AC Slater is a bad boy- but I still say he'd make gorgeous babies with J Lo!




idk--he seems like he was a consummate cheater.  surprised it took her so long.  imo--she likely thought he would stop when they got engaged/married and he didn't.


----------



## Ladybug09

How is she bitter?? She's married with children....but that was a MAJOR event that happened in her life, so it's not like she would just forget about. I"m sure if what happened to her happened to you or anyone else on this thread, you probably would talk about it too.

She said that she has never talked about the situation, she said that was the First time she ever spoke about. The Tabloids and papers have, but SHE has not directly, but on her show, at the dinner party, Garcelle Beauvais was there and she shared the story with her as Garcelle was dealing with a divorce and cheating X.

She seems like a very down to earth and spiritual person when she was on Wendy....She said that the only reason she talked about it is because her situation could be of help to someone else.

Regarding Mario...she said they dated 5 years, and they were having a destination wedding all her family was invited and on their way. She was having niggling doubts as women were calling, and he kept denying (as cheating people usually do), and she ignored her intution to call off the wedding. She said that one of her friends knew how to tap a line/phone, and she did this for Ali...they went through the wedding and on their honeymoon, his calls were being copied to her, and it was verified that he was messing with other women...she confronted him with the proof, and he denied it, and she proceeded with the annulment. She said that she has not spoken with him since.

Wendy said that Mario said that he's friends with all ALL of his Xs...Ali, said that's a lie, cause they are definitely not friends.


So, I definitely don't think she's bitter....he's a greaseball though.


meluvs2shop said:


> oh snap! really?* is she still bitter*? didn't they get divorced after a week of marriage or something?
> 
> all that grease/gel he puts in his hair bothers me. i like to run my hands through my man's hair and not feel the need to wash my hands afterwards from all the guck.
> 
> i also saw mario on a cable channel like HSN or something selling an ab machine. he was so annoying and hyper. he never let the presenter talk and was constantly talking over her. i hate when people can't shut up for a minute.


----------



## Ladybug09

cosmogrl5 said:


> I definitely know that one!  Ali Landry is still so open about it.  She's on that show Hollywood Girls Night and has mentioned it at least three times.


Yeah, when she was on Wendy, Wendy asked her about it.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> idk--he seems like he was a consummate cheater.  surprised it took her so long.  imo--she likely thought he would stop when they got engaged/married and he didn't.


Probaby, which is sad....I hate to say cheaters will always cheat, but when someone has cheated on you once, they most likely will do it again.....See the signs for what they are.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She has a great smile


----------



## NY_Mami

prettyprincess said:


> Not a fan of Mario either. He is very pleased w himself though.


 
Exactly.... after that agenda he tried to push wit' that _"H8R"_ show.... and after what Ali Landry said about their marriage....  I been givin' him the side eye.....


----------



## NY_Mami

Ladybug09 said:


> How is she bitter?? She's married with children....but that was a MAJOR event that happened in her life, so it's not like she would just forget about. I"m sure if what happened to her happened to you or anyone else on this thread, you probably would talk about it too.
> 
> She said that she has never talked about the situation, she said that was the First time she ever spoke about. The Tabloids and papers have, but SHE has not directly, but on her show, at the dinner party, Garcelle Beauvais was there and she shared the story with her as Garcelle was dealing with a divorce and cheating X.
> 
> She seems like a very down to earth and spiritual person when she was on Wendy....She said that the only reason she talked about it is because her situation could be of help to someone else.
> 
> Regarding Mario...she said they dated 5 years, and they were having a destination wedding all her family was invited and on their way. She was having niggling doubts as women were calling, and he kept denying (as cheating people usually do), and she ignored her intution to call off the wedding. She said that one of her friends knew how to tap a line/phone, and she did this for Ali...they went through the wedding and on their honeymoon, his calls were being copied to her, and it was verified that he was messing with other women...she confronted him with the proof, and he denied it, and she proceeded with the annulment. She said that she has not spoken with him since.
> 
> Wendy said that Mario said that he's friends with all ALL of his Xs...Ali, said that's a lie, cause they are definitely not friends.
> 
> 
> So, I definitely don't think she's bitter....he's a greaseball though.


 
I agree.... she has definately moved on wit' her life and is in a happier place....


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with Leah Remini on the set of "American Idol" (April 11).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, I forgot that she and Leah were besties. Glad to see they still hang out! 

*Idol 4/11/12 *

Wowzers! She looks fab.


----------



## Sassys

I never understood how Leah and Jen were friends; when Leah dissed Jen in her docu show on VH1.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Sassys said:


> I never understood how Leah and Jen were friends; when Leah dissed Jen in her docu show on VH1.


Ooh, details!  I don't remember that!

I have been wondering if they still hang out though, and I guess I have my answer.  Leah is looking rough there.


----------



## Sassys

cosmogrl5 said:


> Ooh, details! I don't remember that!
> 
> I have been wondering if they still hang out though, and I guess I have my answer. Leah is looking rough there.


 
Years ago, when Leah was getting married, she had like a 4 part docu series on VH1 about her planning her wedding (she also had one when she was having her baby).  Anyway, when she was going over the music with the DJ and she was telling him what kind of music she liked.  He mentioned Jennifer and she said "If you play any music by Jennifer Lopez, I will fire your a$$ and beat the sh$t out of you" he laughed and she then said "I am dead serious and see what happens if you do it"


----------



## cosmogrl5

Sassys said:


> Years ago, when Leah was getting married, she had like a 4 part docu series on VH1 about her planning her wedding (she also had one when she was having her baby).  Anyway, when she was going over the music with th DJ and she was telling him what kind of music she liked.  He mentioned Jennifer and she said "If you play any music by Jennifer Lopez, I will fire your a$$ and beat the sh$t out of you" he laughed and she then said "I am dead serious"


Wow!  That's actually pretty funny.  I said that same thing to the band at my wedding. 

Just kidding. 

I guess J Lo didn't watch that series!! Maybe she said it because she thought Jen would be embarrassed to have her songs playing?


----------



## chowlover2

cosmogrl5 said:


> Ooh, details! I don't remember that!
> 
> I have been wondering if they still hang out though, and I guess I have my answer. Leah is looking rough there.


You are so diplomatic saying Leah is " rough " looking-. I was wondering if maybe she was pregnant. Does anyone know?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You are so diplomatic saying Leah is " rough " looking-. I was wondering if maybe she was pregnant. Does anyone know?


 

No idea, but it does look like she put on a lot of weight.  I guess since she is no longer on camera everyday, she does not have to think about her weight.


----------



## chowlover2

They seem like a really odd pair of friends. Leah was on The Talk last year, but got dumped. Guess she's coping by eating.


----------



## Sassys

Do you guys ever wonder if you are friends with a rich celeb or just a rich regular person, do they always pay for your meal at restaurant.  Or if you go shopping with them, do they also buy you the things you like.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I was wondering too if Leah was pregnant.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Do you guys ever wonder if you are friends with a rich celeb or just a rich regular person, do they always pay for your meal at restaurant. Or if you go shopping with them, do they also buy you the things you like.


If they are really old money, you will be paying, I'm not kidding, that's how old money hangs on to it. If you're with a celebrity, I imagine they pay. They probably write it off as a business expense.


----------



## cosmogrl5

chowlover2 said:


> You are so diplomatic saying Leah is " rough " looking-. I was wondering if maybe she was pregnant. Does anyone know?


  I wouldn't dare mess with her.  She's scary! 

It would be sweet if she was pregnant.  Her daughter is so cute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_* J looks amazing in that black dress.
* leah should burn those pants stat.
i watched leah's VH-1 specials b/c i liked her show and i like her witty/candid personality. i wondered if she was joking with the DJ...maybe/maybe not but with leah you sometimes don't know when she's joking b/c she has a sarcastic personality._


----------



## meluvs2shop

so marc filed for divorce after 9 months citing "irreconcilable differences"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...differences-following-lengthy-separation.html


----------



## prettyprincess

who makes that leather patch dress? she looks hot!


----------



## Sassys

prettyprincess said:


> who makes that leather patch dress? she looks hot!


 Catherine Malandrino


----------



## cosmogrl5

meluvs2shop said:


> so marc filed for divorce after 9 months citing "irreconcilable differences"
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...differences-following-lengthy-separation.html


I thought this was weird too, but there must have been some logical reason for the delay.  I mean, they have both been publicly dating other people for months!  It seems like the paperwork should have been filed ages ago.


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> I thought this was weird too, but there must have been some logical reason for the delay.  I mean, they have both been publicly dating other people for months!  It seems like the paperwork should have been filed ages ago.



_since he was always in love with jennifer maybe deep down he was hoping they could get back together? they are both dating, yes, but she's flaunting her relationship more it seems. the US tabloids don't follow him as much but the spanish ones do. of course not to the extent of his soon to be x wife since she is a super star after all. _


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her hair is fabulous


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The bish looks amazing in that black dress.


----------



## Jahpson

i thought they were already on the road to divorce.


----------



## meluvs2shop

was this video posted in here? if so, sorry.

i think it was on ryan seacrest show that i heard jennifer and casper both fasted for three days prior to shooting the video. i'm not sure how i feel about her new relationship or her new song but i do like their dance sequence together. 


DANCE AGAIN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjgFH01k0gU


----------



## glamorioustasha

meluvs2shop said:


> was this video posted in here? if so, sorry.
> 
> i think it was on ryan seacrest show that i heard jennifer and casper both fasted for three days prior to shooting the video. i'm not sure how i feel about her new relationship or her new song but i do like their dance sequence together.
> 
> 
> DANCE AGAIN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjgFH01k0gU



Aww man I can't see it on my ipad


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn, here I was hoping her and Marc would actually get back together.....

Bye-bye my Liz Taylor/Richard Burton fantasy..........


well, ya know.. maybe not


----------



## Sweetpea83

I watched Selena the other day..she did a great job portraying her.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I saw read on TMZ that Marc tried to reconcile but she didn't want to.  I always heard that he was controlling, and she doesn't seem like the type to stand for that for long!   I must say that it is pretty amazing that they've stayed so amicable, and I am sure it is a great thing for the kids.


----------



## ByeKitty

cosmogrl5 said:


> I saw read on TMZ that Marc tried to reconcile but she didn't want to.  I always heard that he was controlling, and she doesn't seem like the type to stand for that for long!   I must say that it is pretty amazing that they've stayed so amicable, and I am sure it is a great thing for the kids.


Right... I think there's nothing worse than two separated parents b*tching about each other through their child.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving for 'American Idol' (April 12).
cedlebrity-gossip


----------



## PinkTruffle

^^That color looks good on her. JLo never disappoints.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Cute dress!


----------



## Blo0ondi

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez said goodbye to her fans in Sao Paulo, Brazil (March 26).


 
isnt that the same dress blake lively wore in teen choise aard!.. anyways i think blake wore it best sorry JLO


----------



## karo

Jennifer out with Max
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-ex-Marc-Anthony-wanted-reconciliation.html


----------



## gluckbecky

That boy is going to be TROUBLE for her!


----------



## Sassys

gluckbecky said:


> That boy is going to be TROUBLE for her!



YES! He is always crying!


----------



## pursegrl12

ZERO control of that kid!!!! probably no consistency in terms of dicsipline.......


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lol her kid seems so rowdy.


----------



## karo

^^^ I wouldn't be so judgemental about her kids. Any kids around the age of 2-3 is horrible, and from my own observations I think the boys are even worse thatn the girls.


----------



## Brandless

karo said:


> ^^^ I wouldn't be so judgemental about her kids. Any kids around the age of 2-3 is horrible, and from my own observations I think the boys are even worse thatn the girls.


 
Nah, I won't generalize. I've seen lots of kids that age who are well-behaved.


----------



## Sassys

Brandless said:


> Nah, I won't generalize. I've seen lots of kids that age who are well-behaved.



I have yet to see Emme acting up; Max is always crying and actin up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She wore the hell out of that orange VB dress  That look was perfection. 

Max is ALWAYS acting out. Emme seems really well behaved but Max is always showing his behind in public, lol.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She wore the hell out of that orange VB dress  That look was perfection.
> 
> Max is ALWAYS acting out. Emme seems really well behaved but Max is always showing his behind in public, lol.



I predict Mariah will have the same problem with Monroe. In pics, Roc is always so laid back and Roe always has the pacifier in her mouth


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Max seems like a handful!


----------



## pursegrl12

Brandless said:


> Nah, I won't generalize. I've seen lots of kids that age who are well-behaved.



co-sign....my 2-1/2 yr old who I agree isn't an angel all the time would never act like that in public and if he did, he would know the consequences. it's called discipline and consistency.


----------



## QueenCoco

I find it so interesting how people think they know everything about child rearing and the normal acceptable childhood behaviors for ALL kids because they have one or two or even five of their own. EVERY kid is different. Some kids act out, some don't....and it doesn't always have to do with how their being raised, if they are a boy or girl...etc....EVERY person on earth is different. We cant generalize either way. maybe the constant flashing lights and paps talking to the kid or his mother bothers him, but it doesn't Emme. We don't know what either of them act like in the home. We only see the pics published....As for myself, my son was an angel, my daughter is a handful and regularly acts out in public, despite how I discipline her. They come from the same house, same parents, same schedule and consistency in their lives. They are simply different. It is what it is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

QueenCoco said:


> I find it so interesting how people think they know everything about child rearing and the normal acceptable childhood behaviors for ALL kids because they have one or two or even five of their own. EVERY kid is different. Some kids act out, some don't....and it doesn't always have to do with how their being raised, if they are a boy or girl...etc....EVERY person on earth is different. We cant generalize either way. maybe the constant flashing lights and paps talking to the kid or his mother bothers him, but it doesn't Emme. We don't know what either of them act like in the home. We only see the pics published....As for myself, my son was an angel, my daughter is a handful and regularly acts out in public, despite how I discipline her. They come from the same house, same parents, same schedule and consistency in their lives. They are simply different. It is what it is.



Good post.


----------



## exotikittenx

pursegrl12 said:
			
		

> co-sign....my 2-1/2 yr old who I agree isn't an angel all the time would never act like that in public and if he did, he would know the consequences. it's called discipline and consistency.



Well... Good for you and your child.  But it's not the case for everyone and being babies, sometimes they act out no matter how consistent you are.  What's important is that you follow through or have a consequence, but they still may not be perfect, seeing as they are not robots.  It's not cool to judge her entire child-rearing based on one set of pictures.  It looks like she is trying to get him out of wherever he was during his tantrum.  If she was ignoring him and letting him scream in public, that's a different story all together.


----------



## meluvs2shop

QueenCoco said:


> I find it so interesting how people think they know everything about child rearing and the normal acceptable childhood behaviors for ALL kids because they have one or two or even five of their own. EVERY kid is different. Some kids act out, some don't....and it doesn't always have to do with how their being raised, if they are a boy or girl...etc....EVERY person on earth is different. We cant generalize either way. maybe the constant flashing lights and paps talking to the kid or his mother bothers him, but it doesn't Emme. We don't know what either of them act like in the home. We only see the pics published....As for myself, my son was an angel, my daughter is a handful and regularly acts out in public, despite how I discipline her. They come from the same house, same parents, same schedule and consistency in their lives. They are simply different. It is what it is.



this all day everyday.


----------



## Bzemom

QueenCoco said:


> I find it so interesting how people think they know everything about child rearing and the normal acceptable childhood behaviors for ALL kids because they have one or two or even five of their own. EVERY kid is different. Some kids act out, some don't....and it doesn't always have to do with how their being raised, if they are a boy or girl...etc....EVERY person on earth is different. We cant generalize either way. maybe the constant flashing lights and paps talking to the kid or his mother bothers him, but it doesn't Emme. We don't know what either of them act like in the home. We only see the pics published....As for myself, my son was an angel, my daughter is a handful and regularly acts out in public, despite how I discipline her. They come from the same house, same parents, same schedule and consistency in their lives. They are simply different. It is what it is.


 

Truth.
Even good kids have bad days, get tired, cranky, have their moments.


----------



## MarneeB

A small child like that acting out in public is totally normal IMO. I would think it's strange to see a 2 1/2- 3 yr old that has never thrown a tantrum! If anyone has figured out to make a small child NOT act their age please share!


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:
			
		

> Jennifer out with Max
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2130483/J-Lo-struggles-wriggling-son-Max-reports-emerge-ex-Marc-Anthony-wanted-reconciliation.html



She looks like she's saying in her mind "just wait till u get into the car"...lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

QueenCoco said:


> I find it so interesting how people think they know everything about child rearing and the normal acceptable childhood behaviors for ALL kids because they have one or two or even five of their own. EVERY kid is different. Some kids act out, some don't....and it doesn't always have to do with how their being raised, if they are a boy or girl...etc....EVERY person on earth is different. We cant generalize either way. maybe the constant flashing lights and paps talking to the kid or his mother bothers him, but it doesn't Emme. We don't know what either of them act like in the home. We only see the pics published....As for myself, my son was an angel, my daughter is a handful and regularly acts out in public, despite how I discipline her. They come from the same house, same parents, same schedule and consistency in their lives. They are simply different. It is what it is.




A+

Judging others' parenting skills is completely over the line and unfair imo


----------



## karo

*Max* and *Emme*, were seen out and about  on Tuesday (April 17). Each with their own nanny, the Muñiz twins  enjoyed lunch at Corner Bakery in Calabasas, Calif.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ugh. Do the paps really need to take pics of the kids when Jennifer isn't around? C'mon!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I agree. It's not necessary.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^totally. It bothers me. I only ever look at JLo pics.. TO SEE JLO. The kids need to be left alone


----------



## exotikittenx

Yeah.... Leave the kids alone! Awful.





			
				MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> A+
> 
> Judging others' parenting skills is completely over the line and unfair imo



I somewhat disagree. To a degree, it is fair if they are plainly letting their kids run rampant in public and not even attempting to discipline. Then I see no problem judging.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm going to focus on the positive... they're both adorable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Max looks just like Marc. 

*Idol April 18th 2012

She's wearing Herve Leger Spring 2012 *







Fab! LOVE this. I've been over Herve for a while now but I'd totally buy that dress.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is killing it in that dress.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Max looks just like Marc.
> 
> *Idol April 18th 2012
> 
> She's wearing Herve Leger Spring 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab! LOVE this. I've been over Herve for a while now but I'd totally buy that dress.




I know y'all see them abs, too. Damn, Jenny! *logs off, hits gym*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I know y'all see them abs, too. Damn, Jenny! *logs off, hits gym*



OK! That's the result of going 'hard in the gym'. Someone should pull Kim K to the side and let her know.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> OK! That's the result of going 'hard in the gym'. Someone should pull Kim K to the side and let her know.


 Bible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*More pics...*


----------



## dr.pepper

Ladybug09 said:


> How is she bitter?? She's married with children....but that was a MAJOR event that happened in her life, so it's not like she would just forget about. I"m sure if what happened to her happened to you or anyone else on this thread, you probably would talk about it too.
> 
> She said that she has never talked about the situation, she said that was the First time she ever spoke about. The Tabloids and papers have, but SHE has not directly, but on her show, at the dinner party, Garcelle Beauvais was there and she shared the story with her as Garcelle was dealing with a divorce and cheating X.
> 
> She seems like a very down to earth and spiritual person when she was on Wendy....She said that the only reason she talked about it is because her situation could be of help to someone else.
> 
> Regarding Mario...she said they dated 5 years, and they were having a destination wedding all her family was invited and on their way. She was having niggling doubts as women were calling, and he kept denying (as cheating people usually do), and she ignored her intution to call off the wedding. She said that one of her friends knew how to tap a line/phone, and she did this for Ali...they went through the wedding and on their honeymoon, his calls were being copied to her, and it was verified that he was messing with other women...she confronted him with the proof, and he denied it, and she proceeded with the annulment. She said that she has not spoken with him since.
> 
> Wendy said that Mario said that he's friends with all ALL of his Xs...Ali, said that's a lie, cause they are definitely not friends.
> 
> 
> So, I definitely don't think she's bitter....he's a greaseball though.



Eh...you can be married with kids and still be bitter about an ex/divorce. I've seen it happen for sure. Bringing it up eons later seems pretty petty if you are content with what you have and where you are in life imho. I do not know how he cheated on Ali...she is gorgeous. He is a man, of course. 

Does anyone have close-ups of the studs she's wearing with the leather panel dress? What carat size are those? They're great for evening events when you want a pop without wearing a bigger/longer earring.

The cutout Herve is a bit too superhero for me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the latest dress..


----------



## karo

^^^ Me too


----------



## lovemysavior

That dress reminds me of the Predator costume...lol...


----------



## pursegrl12

karo said:


> *Max* and *Emme*, were seen out and about  on Tuesday (April 17). Each with their own nanny, the Muñiz twins  enjoyed lunch at Corner Bakery in Calabasas, Calif.



Hey look! Max is behaving! oh, he's with the nanny


----------



## anitalilac

lovemysavior said:


> That dress reminds me of the Predator costume...lol...



Yeah...I was thinking Gladiator costume...


----------



## chowlover2

I don't like the dress, but what a rockin' bod she has!


----------



## ByeKitty

Her body is AMAZING.


----------



## Bzemom

chowlover2 said:


> i don't like the dress, but what a rockin' bod she has!


 

yes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Idol April 19th 2012
*

















Another super cute look minus the black shoes. Nude ones would've worked better, IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

I love her in bright colors! J Lo is my girl crush!


----------



## lovemysavior

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> Idol April 19th 2012
> 
> 
> Another super cute look minus the black shoes. Nude ones would've worked better, IMO.



I want that top or one similar to it.  She looks fab.


----------



## labelwhore04

She always look amazing. Her face is flawless. She is aging so well, i can't believe she's in her 40's


----------



## justkell

There was a blind item not too long ago about a mother who is only a mother to her children in public or in front of the camera where she knows she'll be seen but behind closed doors she doesn't bother with them and leaves it to the nannies. A lot of people were guessing it was Jlo. They were saying you never really see any connection between her and her children when she's out with them. I watched the video of Max making a break for it at the airport and Jlo didn't even flinch, she let the bodyguard handle it like will you get that? I know if I was a mother and I saw my small child run away from the car in a very public place where he could get hurt my first instinct would be to lunge after them. She didn't even move. She just stayed put with a smile on her face. That was kind of telling to me. I also saw a pic of Max crying while Jlo was holding him and he was reaching for the nanny. That too was pretty telling to me as well.


----------



## platinum_girly

OMG that green flared trouser outfit, phenomenal!!!


----------



## chowlover2

justkell said:


> There was a blind item not too long ago about a mother who is only a mother to her children in public or in front of the camera where she knows she'll be seen but behind closed doors she doesn't bother with them and leaves it to the nannies. A lot of people were guessing it was Jlo. They were saying you never really see any connection between her and her children when she's out with them. I watched the video of Max making a break for it at the airport and Jlo didn't even flinch, she let the bodyguard handle it like will you get that? I know if I was a mother and I saw my small child run away from the car in a very public place where he could get hurt my first instinct would be to lunge after them. She didn't even move. She just stayed put with a smile on her face. That was kind of telling to me. I also saw a pic of Max crying while Jlo was holding him and he was reaching for the nanny. That too was pretty telling to me as well.


I see pics of her traveling constantly, and always think " where are the kids? " You see her and Casper, no Max & Emme. I thought one of the reasons she took Idol was to stay put and raise the kids, it doesn't look like this is the case. I wonder how involved Marc is in their upbringing?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh boy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh boy.



Pretty much. 

I don't like to judge other people's parenting.....especially when I don't know them personally crosses the line, IMO.


----------



## meluvs2shop

her legs look so long in the green pants! i like the look.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That guy in front of JLo looks like PDiddy.


----------



## karo

On the AI set
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aunts-toned-tummy-glittering-cropped-top.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I rarely use HAM to describe any of JLo's looks, and I hate to say it but......she looks a HAM.  You're wrong, Jenny. Wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## chowlover2

The shoes are the only thing I like about this outfit, everything else is Fugly!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> The shoes are the only thing I like about this outfit, everything else is Fugly!


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> On the AI set
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aunts-toned-tummy-glittering-cropped-top.html


what in trailblazing hell does she have on???


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she was channeling MC Hammer in his prime!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving at "American Idol" (April 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Eva1991

^^ I love JLo but this dress is way too short, even for her!


----------



## chowlover2

How do you sit down in a dress that short?


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> How do you sit down in a dress that short?



 I just thought the same thing when I saw that dress. How could it even be comfortable if you have to watch how you sit?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A little short but I like it! She looks good.


----------



## bisousx

Love it.. But the hair is so matronly.


----------



## *want it all*

Whoa, way too short!


----------



## c0uture

She looks good! I guess she just wore shorts under the dress


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart grabbing lunch together at Aroma Cafe in Hollywood, CA (April 28).
 Smart must be head over heels for Miss Lopez, as recently tweeted, Who agrrees that my woman is still the most beautiful alive?
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## Nat

She looks annoyed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She does. 

I prefer glam, OTT JLo but she looks comfortable, I guess.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Great glam


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with Enrique Iglesias at Boulevard3 in Hollywood, California (April 30).
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## NY_Mami

If J.LO was to cross her legs in that dress.... we would have too much info before she said Hello....


----------



## ByeKitty

I want to say something positive, but I'm not feeling the last look at all!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow, I love that Lanvin dress. Wish she would've done a different shoe though.


----------



## knics33

No.... just no.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

So, she did announce a"worldtour"? Does anybody knows she's coming to Europe? I want to see this woman performing!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on the set of  "American Idol" in Hollywood, CA (May 2).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez with Enrique Iglesias at Boulevard3 in Hollywood, California (April 30).
> celebrity-gossip.net




She looks especially pretty here. JLo has always looked her best when her makeup isn't too heavy and her hair isn't too done.


----------



## Compass Rose

I totally agree that less is more with her.


----------



## Saviola

Her bf is gross. I hope her next bf is classier and perhaps older.


----------



## chowlover2

I think she looks great in color!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Red looks great on her but that dress is ugly. 

Not really loving her makeup either.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez on the set of  "American Idol" in Hollywood, CA (May 2).
> celebrity-gossip



dress is too tight.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A rare miss.


----------



## caramel15

don't like the red dress but her body is amazing.


----------



## karo

On American Idol
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yler-mess-goes-girlie-midriff-tied-shirt.html


----------



## karo

Pics from her new video "Follow the leader"
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ideo-featuring-topless-shots-new-tattoos.html


----------



## ebonyone

US magazine says she want to marry Casper not like that is a surprise she has to marry every man she meets.


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


>



IDK why but this made me LOL.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute minus that hideous tattoo


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I don't get people like J.Lo. Of course everybody knows by now that the woman is coocoo when it comes to love and marriage. But whats even more incomprehensible to me are the men that actually agree to marry a 3x divorcée after a couple of months. She sure has those lines down that make men feel special lol


----------



## chowlover2

I don't understand why she can't be alone for any length of time. News of separation from Marc, and boom, she's with Caspar. It was like that with her first 2 husbands as well. She's going to wind up with as many husbands as Liz Taylor at this rate.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, given her history it wouldn't surprise me if she and Casper did end up married but since when is US weekly considered a credible source? For all we know this could be one of those short lived, getting her groove back kinda relationships. When she actually announces she's getting married, then I'll throw in my two cents. Until then


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^that has never happened with her though. Every guy she got her groove back with ended up being her fiance, if not husband. the woman is coocoo.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I find it to be hilarious that Skylar Laine from AI just openly admitted that Jen was cold to her.  She always tries to pull off the warm and fuzzy act, but she always strikes me as anything but.  She looks gorgeous in her new video...but what else is new?


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> I find it to be hilarious that Skylar Laine from AI just openly admitted that Jen was cold to her.  She always tries to pull off the warm and fuzzy act, but she always strikes me as anything but.  She looks gorgeous in her new video...but what else is new?



Oh what happened? I didn't hear about that.


----------



## cosmogrl5

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh what happened? I didn't hear about that.


It was nothing major but interesting enough...

http://perezhilton.com/2012-05-04-a...ze-rude-to-skylar-laine-after-her-elimination


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer Lopez should be banned from marrying anyone, anymore!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Jahpson said:


> Jennifer Lopez should be banned from marrying anyone, anymore!


 Agreed!  She's going to break Elizabeth Taylor's record before long.


----------



## ebonyone

He is also working as one of the choreographers on the tour. This is funny, unlike Mark Casper lets Jennifer call the shots. Really well she pays him so who else is gonna call the shots. He's supportive and devoted, he exists only for her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's still singing???? Oh boy...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't wait to see the tour receipts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

cosmogrl5 said:


> It was nothing major but interesting enough...
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2012-05-04-a...ze-rude-to-skylar-laine-after-her-elimination



Not surprising. Jennifer has always come off as one of those people who has to warm up/get used to you before the warmth in her comes out. I never though she was this warm fuzzy women to everyone she comes in contact with....she does try to play that role though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> I can't wait to see the tour receipts.



 

This is her first arena tour in the US....ever. I'm curious to see how if fares too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ebonyone said:


> He is also working as one of the choreographers on the tour. This is funny, unlike Mark Casper lets Jennifer call the shots. Really well she pays him so who else is gonna call the shots. He's supportive and devoted, he exists only for her.



gosh this reminds me of "didn't-stand-a-chance-chris-judd."


----------



## karo

Shooting American Idol
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-argues-Casper-Smart--steps-sequin-dress.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They need some younger talent. And I am not talking about the contestants.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the dress but it's tooooo short for her.


----------



## ByeKitty

WTH is Steven Tyler wearing


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think she looks amazig


----------



## pinkfeet

Love the dress .. But not on her. It's too short and young looking for her.


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> They need some younger talent. And I am not talking about the contestants.




ia


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> They need some younger talent. And I am not talking about the contestants.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Forget younger talent, they need to do away with AI completely, IMO. I stopped watching a loooonnnng time ago. 

I like that dress on her. Not feeling the hair though.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Forget younger talent, they need to do away with AI completely, IMO. I stopped watching a loooonnnng time ago.
> 
> I like that dress on her. Not feeling the hair though.


 I'm with you, am actually sick of all the singing on TV. I do like her dress though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*AI May 10th 2012
*
I don't like it.


----------



## ebonyone

In the daily mail comments someone said don't fight with the ATM. I know it's bad but I found that funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Like the dress, once again too short.


----------



## ByeKitty

She sure likes to show off her legs, doesn't she... I mean, I don't blame her, but these dresses look hard to sit in


----------



## karo

Double the fun! A head-over-heels Jennifer Lopez gets into party mode Thursday while celebrating beauty line Coty's 10-year anniversary _and_ the launch of her new fragrance Glowing by JLo in Los Angeles.
people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even though all her fragrances stink to high heavens, they seem to do well for her. Someone out there likes her stuff but it surely isn't me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Me neither... they smell cheap..


----------



## karo

More pics
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez engaged in an astonishing PDA during her performance of Dance Again on American Idol last night

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-American-Idol-performance.html#ixzz1uaFUwqWb
​


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Criss Judd all over again...


----------



## GTOFan

I think the other guys are more HOT than her beau.


----------



## meluvs2shop

GTOFan said:


> I think the other guys are more HOT than her beau.



Trudat


----------



## Sassys

GTOFan said:


> I think the other guys are more HOT than her beau.


 
Exactly!


----------



## Ladybug09

why does she always put all her business out on display like that?


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Me neither... *they smell cheap*..


That's because they are.  

Fragrance manufacturers put most of the money into paying for the celebrity name and maybe the bottle, although not in this case. The juice is barely adequate, but the buyers don't seem to care.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> why does she always put all her business out on display like that?



Because her playbook hasn't been updated since 1998.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ive always been a huge Lopez fan but lately, not so much...dare I say, she's actually irritating me now. I never thought I'd say that or see the day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> Because her playbook hasn't been updated since 1998.



So true! When she got back with Marc after the Affleck debacle she left the scene for a bit and concentrated on her personal life and eventually family. But true to form that semi private side of her was short lived. I bet Ben is glad he left when he did. Maybe he was her great love and she'll never be truly happy with anyone? Not that I believe that necessarily bc Jen is in love with Jen but hey, anything is possible, right?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ben was her ticket to permanence in the mainstream. But she was too thirsty and overexposed and it turned people off.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ben was her ticket to permanence in the mainstream. But she was too thirsty and overexposed and it turned people off.



yk tho, even with all of her overexposure back then i still liked her...i wonder if she's a b? is her onscreen sweetness an act?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving at a Mother's day event at her kid's school in LA (May 11).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

meluvs2shop said:


> yk tho, even with all of her overexposure back then i still liked her...i wonder if she's a b? is her onscreen sweetness an act?




Well last year Mary Louise Parker claimed JLo pushed her out of the way in order to meet William and Kate when they visited the U.S. So I would say YES. But I am biased since I never liked her. lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her boyfriend is just gross looking.


----------



## Ladybug09

bagouttahell said:


> ben was her ticket to permanence in the mainstream. But she was too thirsty and overexposed and it turned people off.



exactly!


----------



## chowlover2

A couple of years ago I saw her performing on TV on NYE. She had a catsuit on, a major cameltoe, and I figured she was done. ( she had just come back after having the twins ) She just looked like she was trying too hard. Then she took the AI gig and her career was reinvigorated. She can't seem to walk away from the limelight...


----------



## simona7

GTOFan said:


> I think the other guys are more HOT than her beau.



Ha ha!!! So true!


----------



## chowlover2

Everyone's hotter than Casper... But then you really notice her when she is with him and looks even prettier.


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> Everyone's hotter than Casper... But then you really notice her when she is with him and looks even prettier.



This is the vibe I get from the whole thing, too...


----------



## chowlover2

I kind of figured that was why she married Marc...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez makes another close-knit appearance with beau Casper Smart at Monday's L.A. premiere of her new film, _What to Expect When You're Expecting
people.com
_


----------



## karo

More pics
celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cameron looks good, Jen looks matronly. This look is a miss for me.


----------



## Sassys

Me no likey


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who gave Cris Judd Jr. permission to walk the red carpet with his sunglasses on ala Brad Pitt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn looks like mother of the groom


----------



## Compass Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> Jenn looks like mother of the groom


 Oh!  This made me laugh!!  Well, it's true.


----------



## sola_gurl

^^ LOL om that!! But she was hot on her AI performance.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

The make up makes her look old(er), IMO. Don't like the sunglasses on that boy...


----------



## Ladybug09

The makeup is her pre-fame days look

No to the droopy tits..

and there is talk that Casper is starting to 'feel himself' --think more highly of himself (which could explain the glasses).


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Im glad he kept his glasses on because Lord knows that boy does not have the most handsome face without them....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Jen can really use a tan, she looks blah without the spray-sun


----------



## cosmogrl5

Casper was actually interviewed on the red carpet when Jen walked away, and he sounded a bit like a tool.  Hopefully, this is just a fling and Jenny doesn't plan on sticking with him!


----------



## chowlover2

She's losing her style with the last few outfits, she has been off her game.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

cosmogrl5 said:


> Casper was actually interviewed on the red carpet when Jen walked away, and he sounded a bit like a tool.  Hopefully, this is just a fling and Jenny doesn't plan on sticking with him!


when has she ever walked the red carpet with a fling? the woman is a marriagaholic


----------



## Ladybug09

my goodness, Wendy played a clip from Extra  with him talking...the WORST voice. VERY high pitched.


----------



## labelwhore04

cosmogrl5 said:


> Casper was actually interviewed on the red carpet when Jen walked away, and he sounded a bit like a tool.  Hopefully, this is just a fling and Jenny doesn't plan on sticking with him!



Girl cant keep a man to save her life so i doubt they'll last. She's had 3 failed marriages, 4 if you count ben affleck. She must be hard to get along with


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Affleck will always be the one that got away. Her mother is probably still weeping over that one. I do not think her daughter cared about keeping the rest.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ben was her ticket to permanence in the mainstream. But she was too thirsty and overexposed and it turned people off.




She was at the height of her fame before they got together. I'd say she had it secured long before "Bennifer". The only reason that relationship was so tab worthy is because they were both Alist megastars.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GTOFan said:


> I think the other guys are more HOT than her beau.




lol for sure.

I'm a fan of some of JLo's music, but I like listening to it, her performances are only worth it for the dancing. No disrespect to her, but if I were her, I'd feel self conscious performing on the same stage with people who have none of the experience I have yet write their own music, play instruments and sing live......


----------



## Tangerine

labelwhore04 said:


> Girl cant keep a man to save her life so i doubt they'll last. She's had 3 failed marriages, 4 if you count ben affleck. She must be hard to get along with




How come no one ever says that a man 'can't keep a woman to save his life'?

Surely there are men who know how to stack up failed marriages at the same pace...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^good point


----------



## wordpast

Tangerine said:


> *How come no one ever says that a man 'can't keep a woman to save his life'?*
> 
> Surely there are men who know how to stack up failed marriages at the same pace...



So true. And I'm not even talking about Jennifer. Just in general. It's always the women. And it's always the women who are the hardest on other women.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tangerine said:


> How come no one ever says that a man 'can't keep a woman to save his life'?
> 
> Surely there are men who know how to stack up failed marriages at the same pace...



Well SHE is the common denominator in all of those marriages. When you keep doing something and it keeps failing over and over again, it's time to look in the mirror.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> lol for sure.
> 
> I'm a fan of some of JLo's music, but I like listening to it, her performances are only worth it for the dancing. No disrespect to her, but if I were her, I'd feel self conscious performing on the same stage with people who have none of the experience I have yet write their own music, play instruments and sing live......



J. Lo is an entertainer, not a musician...  She's all about that money!


----------



## cosmogrl5

labelwhore04 said:


> Girl cant keep a man to save her life so i doubt they'll last. She's had 3 failed marriages, 4 if you count ben affleck. She must be hard to get along with


I have no doubts that she is probably VERY demanding in her relationships.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo is an opportunist. That is why she doesn't stay married. Does anyone really think at the very least she couldn't keep her first 2 husbands? She flaunted her affair with Affleck right in front of Judd's face.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> J. Lo is an entertainer, not a musician... She's all about that money!


 
Exactly!, This is why I laugh when she says, she has not decided yet if she will do Idol next year.  Bish please, you are being paid $15mil to do nothing.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Sassys said:


> Exactly!, This is why I laugh when she says, she has not decided yet if she will do Idol next year.  Bish please, you are being paid $15mil to do nothing.


Exactly.  Idol is the easiest job in the world for her.  All she does is sit there looking all sparkly and glowy calling everyone "baby" and how they give her "goosies".


----------



## Sassys

cosmogrl5 said:


> Exactly. Idol is the easiest job in the world for her. All she does is sit there looking all sparkly and glowy calling everyone "baby" and how they give her "goosies".


 
I have never seen a single episode of AI, but doesn't America vote; why the hell do the judges need to be paid so much money.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Sassys said:


> I have never seen a single episode of AI, but doesn't America vote; why the hell do the judges need to be paid so much money.


Great question.  There are actually rumors that the producers are wondering the same thing and that they might ax all of the judges and cut the budget.  It probably isn't true, but it should be.


----------



## Ladybug09

while they are wondering why the Judges are getting paid so much, they need to be wondering why RYAN get paid $30million+


----------



## Sassys

J-Lo dips low! Jennifer Lopez flaunts her famous curves in an array of plunging swimsuits for new sizzling shoot


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-array-plunging-swimsuits.html#ixzz1v3ERQqce


----------



## meluvs2shop

*Jennifer Lopez Tops 'Forbes' Celebrity 100 List*

http://www.justjared.com/2012/05/16/jennifer-lopez-tops-forbes-celebrity-100-list/


----------



## cosmogrl5

Ladybug09 said:


> while they are wondering why the Judges are getting paid so much, they need to be wondering why RYAN get paid $30million+


He's great at what he does, but he is definitely overpaid for what he does!

Jennifer looks really good in those swimsuit photos...though I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez's* and *Marc Anthony*'s twins *Max* and *Emme*  were spotted in Calabasas , Calif. on Tuesday (May 15). Dressed in  shorts and tees, the 4-year-old twins walked hand-in-hand with their  nannies as they left a local Ralphs store.
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Sassys

Shut the front door; Max is not crying, but does appear to be acting up as usual


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmm, shows who he has the rship with...the Nanny.


----------



## legaldiva

^ Exactly.  I mean, how can mom have much time for a child, let alone twins with all the music videos, younger man, American Idol, new movie promoting ... I've always loved J.Lo, but this really makes me find her pathetic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What am I missing? That is acting up?

I just can't say the woman is a bad mother from pics.


----------



## Barbora

Where's mommy?


----------



## cosmogrl5

Wow!  I just read that she really did quit Idol.  I am really surprised.  

http://perezhilton.com/2012-05-16-jennifer-lopez-quits-american-idolifer-lopez


----------



## ebonyone

He looks likes he playing while walking not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Ladybug09

no one said he was acting out, the Poster said for a change he was NOT seen acting out.

ETA: I thought she said he was NOT acting out....Mmmm I didn't think so...


----------



## Cherrasaki

cosmogrl5 said:


> I have no doubts that she is probably VERY demanding in her relationships.




J-Lo seems very high maintenance.  'Jenny from the Block' she is not.  I give her credit though for making something of herself and she is a good performer. Perhaps not the best actress and/or singer but she knows how to work it on stage. She is also very good at marketing herself and she takes very good care of herself. She looks incredible.



labelwhore04 said:


> Girl cant keep a man to save her life so i doubt they'll last. She's had 3 failed marriages, 4 if you count ben affleck. She must be hard to get along with




She definitely moves on fast.  She didn't waste any time after splitting from Marc Anthony.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> What am I missing? That is acting up?
> 
> I just can't say the woman is a bad mother from pics.



Ditto. How people can look at a few pics and make assumptions on someone's parenting skills is ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ditto. How people can look at a few pics and make assumptions on someone's parenting skills is ridiculous.



I said he was not crying for once, but in the third pic, it does look like he is pulling from the nanny and she is pulling him back. Has nothing to do with his morher's parenting skills. 

All the pics I see of Max, he is crying. Some kids are cry babies, but it does not mean they have bad parents


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I said he was not crying for once, but in the third pic, it does look like he is pulling from the nanny and she is pulling him back. Has nothing to do with his morher's parenting skills.
> 
> All the pics I see of Max, he is crying. Some kids are cry babies, but it does not mean they have bad parents



I wasn't referring to you, Sassys 


It hasn't been confirmed that she's quitting Idol but I wouldn't be surprised if she did. 'Sources' are saying that she's gotten some movie offers and Idol interferes with that. She also wants to focus on music and spend more time with the kiddies before they start school. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez making her way into Fox Studios to film "American Idol" (May 16).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't referring to you, Sassys
> 
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed that she's quitting Idol but I wouldn't be surprised if she did. 'Sources' are saying that she's gotten some movie offers and Idol interferes with that. She also wants to focus on music and spend more time with the kiddies before they start school. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


 

Oh, sorry sweetie


----------



## cosmogrl5

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wasn't referring to you, Sassys
> 
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed that she's quitting Idol but I wouldn't be surprised if she did. 'Sources' are saying that she's gotten some movie offers and Idol interferes with that. *She also wants to focus on music *and spend more time with the kiddies before they start school. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


This is just my humble opinion, but the world would be a better place if she did NOT focus on music.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

cosmogrl5 said:


> This is just my humble opinion, but the world would be a better place if she did NOT focus on music.



 I agree with you. Years ago I actually like JLo's music but her new stuff isn't my cup of tea. Although "On the floor" was my ish! 

She has no plans to leave it alone, though. She's going on her first US tour and she has a new album up her sleeve. She can keep releasing music....I'll just watch the videos on mute and focus on her gorgeous makeup and outfits in them.


----------



## cosmogrl5

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree with you. Years ago I actually like JLo's music but her new stuff isn't my cup of tea. Although "On the floor" was my ish!
> 
> She has no plans to leave it alone, though. She's going on her first US tour and she has a new album up her sleeve. She can keep releasing music....*I'll just watch the videos on mute and focus on her gorgeous makeup and outfits in them*.


 Good plan.  I'll never forgive her for "Jenny from the Block" though.


----------



## platinum_girly

She is such a babe, it's not even fair


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm alone but i think Casper is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*


----------



## cosmogrl5

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm alone but i think Casper is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*


 I definitely don't think he's a dog.  He's her boy toy for sure...but he does strike me as kind of...  a tool.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I actually wouldn't be surprised if she does quit the show.  She got what she wanted out of it (bringing her career back) so why stay?  She doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if she does quit the show.  She got what she wanted out of it (bringing her career back) so why stay?  She doesn't need it anymore.



Well, I'm sure the 20 million dollar payday might be an incentive to stay. I wouldn't be surprised if she does leave, but if she stays for more money I wouldn't be surprised either. JLo ain't crazy...


----------



## labelwhore04

I think it's a bad career move for her to leave Idol. It's what keeps her relevant. If she leaves, people will just forget about her. Her songs were doing well on itunes because she was on Idol and in the spotlight. It revived her career.


----------



## cosmogrl5

labelwhore04 said:


> I think it's a bad career move for her to leave Idol. It's what keeps her relevant. If she leaves, people will just forget about her. Her songs were doing well on itunes because she was on Idol and in the spotlight. It revived her career.


ITA.  Idol was the best thing for her popularity since Bennifer.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why would she even want to quit? She's getting paid 20 million to work for a few months. What other job is gonna offer you that kind of deal/money?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

labelwhore04 said:


> Why would she even want to quit? She's getting paid 20 million to work for a few months. What other job is gonna offer you that kind of deal/money?



Well it is time consuming and if she wants to focus on other projects then I can see why she might consider leaving. Idol interferes with her ability to shoot movies, tour, record albums, etc. In a recent interviews she mentioned how she's been offered other opportunities and had to say no because of Idol.


----------



## emcosmo1639

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, I'm sure the 20 million dollar payday might be an incentive to stay. I wouldn't be surprised if she does leave, but if she stays for more money I wouldn't be surprised either. JLo ain't crazy...



Yea, but if she's getting movie roles and touring she'll be bringing in plenty of money.



labelwhore04 said:


> I think it's a bad career move for her to leave Idol. It's what keeps her relevant. If she leaves, people will just forget about her. Her songs were doing well on itunes because she was on Idol and in the spotlight. It revived her career.



I actually agree with this.  American Idol helps her reach new demographics and age groups etc.  If she leaves the show I could see her fading away again. 



labelwhore04 said:


> Why would she even want to quit? She's getting paid 20 million to work for a few months. What other job is gonna offer you that kind of deal/money?



I get the impression she wants something bigger.  Sure AI is a huge show, but it's still tv.  I think she wants movies, touring etc...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her team is saying she had to turn down projects. Hmm I did not know there was an abundance of movie roles for over 40 mediocre to poor actresses. And when she had hit albums she rarely toured. Now she has one hit in five years and all of a sudden the masses cannot wait to see her live. Interesting. 

I bet if they offered her more than Britney received for X she would find the time to do AI in between collecting her Oscars and Grammys.


----------



## Ladybug09

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm alone but i think Casper is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*


chasing you and  beating you over the head with a newspaper!


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her team is saying she had to turn down projects. Hmm I did not know there was an abundance of movie roles for over 40 mediocre to poor actresses. And when she had hit albums she rarely toured. Now she has one hit in five years and all of a sudden the masses cannot wait to see her live. Interesting.
> 
> I bet if they offered her more than Britney received for X she would find the time to do AI in between collecting her Oscars and Grammys.


----------



## karo

^^^^


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez arriving for the "American Idol" results show (May 17)
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Ladybug09

Fug dress


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm alone but i think Casper is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*



You are one of my favorite people on tPF, but dammit **throws down stack of books** I can't co-sign with you on this....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the color blocking on her.


----------



## ByeKitty

Pretty colors, fug shape on that dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eh, Ferragamo has so many gorgeous dresses in his collection this season, I don't know why she chose that one. 

The GZ shoes are hot though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, you are a walking fashion encyclopedia. What do you want to do with you career in the future? If I read correctly, I thought you were in college?


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, you are a walking fashion encyclopedia. What do you want to do with you career in the future? If I read correctly, I thought you were in college?



This! LL always has the brands down pack! I wonder if she interns at a fashion mag or something?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> You are one of my favorite people on tPF, but dammit **throws down stack of books** I can't co-sign with you on this....



I know!!! *shame* I went looking at old pics of him and he was such a dork!!! Not attractive at all. I can see why now he got the tatts and tries to dress like he's rough. I think it's just something about him, like a swag or sexiness I can't explain.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, you are a walking fashion encyclopedia. What do you want to do with you career in the future? If I read correctly, I thought you were in college?



 Fashion has always just been a hobby for me. 

I have a BS in Biology and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now. 

Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, take the leap....you need to be interviewing at some fashion houses, magazines, something...I sure if you tried, you could get some contacts here on tPF.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, you are a walking fashion encyclopedia. What do you want to do with you career in the future? If I read correctly, I thought you were in college?


 
That is what I told her lol.  I said, when I hit the lotto, I would hire her has my stylist.  LL knows her sh$t like nobody's business.


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion has always just been a hobby for me.
> 
> *I have a BS in Biology *and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now.
> 
> Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.


Nice! Enjoy your year off and good luck with whatever career path you decide to take.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion has always just been a hobby for me.
> 
> I have a BS in Biology and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now.
> 
> Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.



_if you can turn your hobby/passion into a job you'll never work a day in your life...it's all about loving what you do...easier said than done tho but i LOVE what i do so it can happen. GL with everything! even at a crossroads this should be an exciting time in a young persons life._



BagOuttaHell said:


> Her team is saying she had to turn down projects. Hmm I did not know there was an abundance of movie roles for over 40 mediocre to poor actresses. And when she had hit albums she rarely toured. Now she has one hit in five years and all of a sudden the masses cannot wait to see her live. Interesting.
> 
> *I bet if they offered her more than Britney received for X she would find the time to do AI in between collecting her Oscars and Grammys.*


*
*

interesting point. the question is: did she turn down Idol for next season after hearing about Brit's BIG paycheck? if so, she's just holding out for more money. 




karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez arriving for the "American Idol" results show (May 17)
> celebrity-gossip



_wow. she wears really BIG/tall shoes...or is it just me? what are they, like six or seven inches with the platform?
_


DC-Cutie said:


> You are one of my favorite people on tPF, but dammit **throws down stack of books** I can't co-sign with you on this....







flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm alone but i think Casper is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*



no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :censor: 



Ladybug09 said:


> chasing you and  beating you over the head with a newspaper!



:giggles:


----------



## labelwhore04

Casper has a good body, it's just his face that's rather unfortunate. A paper bag could solve that problem though


----------



## ByeKitty

Casper sure is very muscular, but.. uhmm... NO body hair, whatsoever. Am I the only one who's bothered by that? It creeps me out!
He seems very short, too. Which is great for some people, but a definite  for me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, take the leap....you need to be interviewing at some fashion houses, magazines, something...I sure if you tried, you could get some contacts here on tPF.





Sassys said:


> That is what I told her lol.  I said, when I hit the lotto, I would hire her has my stylist.  LL knows her sh$t like nobody's business.



You ladies have the wheels in my head turning. It's def something I'll put a little thought into! 



chantal1922 said:


> Nice! Enjoy your year off and good luck with whatever career path you decide to take.



 Thank you!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion has always just been a hobby for me.
> 
> I have a BS in Biology and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now.
> 
> *Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.*



DO IT. Why not take the risk? Jobs with your degree are just as tough to come by as ones in fashion in this economy... nothing is easy, so why not trudge through the muck towards something you're gonna love doing and thinking about even when you're NOT at work? Unless you love the field you've been intending to go into. Then, you're lucky!  Good luck with it all though!


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion has always just been a hobby for me.
> 
> I have a BS in Biology and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now.
> 
> Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.




LadyL, I agree with these ladies I think you'd be great at that!


----------



## AEGIS

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I know!!! *shame* I went looking at old pics of him and he was such a dork!!! Not attractive at all. I can see why now he got the tatts and tries to dress like he's rough. I think it's just something about him, like a swag or sexiness I can't explain.



i think he's cute too


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Casper sure is very muscular, but.. uhmm... NO body hair, whatsoever. Am I the only one who's bothered by that? It creeps me out!
> He seems very short, too. Which is great for some people, but a definite  for me.




well you're tall so that is why you dislike short men i would think.
maybe JLO likes him with no hair
gotta keep master happy


----------



## cosmogrl5

AEGIS said:


> well you're tall so that is why you dislike short men i would think.
> maybe JLO likes him with no hair
> gotta keep master happy


 I bet that she actually makes him call her Master too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> I bet that she actually makes him call her Master too.



:giggles:


----------



## ByeKitty

cosmogrl5 said:


> I bet that she actually makes him call her Master too.


 This is how I picture J.lo!!


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion has always just been a hobby for me.
> 
> I have a BS in Biology and I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. I've decided to take a full year off to travel and come to a decision because I'm kinda at a crossroads right now.
> 
> Never considered turning my hobby of fashion into a career....might be worth thinking about.


Go for it LL! There are so many stars out there in need of your help!


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> i think he's cute too


Oh lord, and another one bites the dust....not YOU TOO Aegis!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in LA May 20th 2012*

Umm...no. She needs a different belt and I think tan rock stud sandals would look better than the white pair she fancies. Not feeling those sunglasses either...


----------



## chowlover2

Not a good look for her, she looks dumpy, which she isn't. I don't like how the pockets on her sides make her look hippy.The belt is too big.


----------



## chantal1922

No ma'am that jumpsuit doesn't look good on her but the belt is cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like. Looks comfy.


----------



## Michele26

Did she take him shopping for goodies?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the belt.


----------



## karo

Out in LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eats-sexy-leather-trousers-American-Idol.html


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez performing on "American Idol" (May 23).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## New-New

those glittery drawstring drop-crotch pants are a no. 

they are impossibly unflattering on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Only thing missing is a pair of high heel Timbs and Ja Rule.


----------



## Ladybug09

what's with all the judges performing. Is it now the J.Lo Aerosmith show!

also, that DiGarmo chick looks soooooo old...the engagement segment was NOT needed....that's why I stopped watching this show a while ago....the drag it out toooo long.


----------



## Jahpson

LOL @ these pics. If you didnt know her you would have thought she could blow like Celine Dion


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> Only thing missing is a pair of high heel Timbs and Ja Rule.



especially dem first pics with her in the 59-50.

boo, bye. she is too old for that mess.


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Only thing missing is a pair of high heel Timbs and Ja Rule.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

These pants... Ridiculous!


----------



## TJNEscada

New-New said:


> those glittery drawstring drop-crotch pants are a no.
> 
> they are impossibly unflattering on her.


 Seriously!  Her arse looks like it's in another zip code in those things!  Awful!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> LOL @ these pics. If you didnt know her you would have thought she could blow like Celine Dion



_lol i do like her casual draw string Tee that she wore with sweats. any ID on that? i like the back of it!

i was wondering where her bubble butt went...it's good to see it back. _


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony together during the finale of the 'Q'Viva! The Chosen' Live show (May 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez celebrating the launch of her new single 'Goin' In' at Hyde Bellagio Resort and Casino (May 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Taking the stage at Q'Viva
 Jennifer Lopez celebrating the launch of her new single 'Goin' In' at Hyde Bellagio Resort and Casino (May 26).


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is perfection


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I'm glad I ordered tickets to see her show in Belgium. Altough she's not the best singer in the world, she sure has a show going on and she can dance.
Don't like that white tuxedo on that boy, yuk!


----------



## New-New

Not a fan of that corseted onesie with the feathers on the hips. The feathers are unflattering.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony together during the finale of the 'Q'Viva! The Chosen' Live show (May 26).
> celebrity-gossip




This makes me sad. I don't what happened between them, I don't know either of them... but personally, it seems to me like they should be together. 

Not effing around with a twenty five year old who surely isn't at her level.

But what do I know.


----------



## ByeKitty

She has bad taste in men... The only partner she had that I liked was Ben.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> She has bad taste in men... The only partner she had that I liked was Ben.



I liked her with Ben, before she decided to upgrade him with the fake tan, slicked hair and fancy car.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> I liked her with Ben, before she decided to upgrade him with the fake tan, slicked hair and fancy car.



LOL true!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I must be the only one who just wasn't feeling her and Ben. They seemed... not genuine together. Even before his makeover LOL


----------



## Aminamina

MichelleAntonia said:


> I must be the only one who just wasn't feeling her and Ben. They seemed... not genuine together. Even before his makeover LOL


Not alone! In all, she's yet to find a match that we'd approve


----------



## Ladybug09

MichelleAntonia said:


> I must be the only one who just wasn't feeling her and Ben.* They seemed... not genuine together*. Even before his makeover LOL



True.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't know why she goes for such unattractive guys, marc, casper


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know why she goes for such unattractive guys, marc, casper


I don't want to sound mean, but I find them even less worse than just unattractive... I think they're both creepy looking


----------



## imgg

I agree about her taste in men.  But my thought is JLo doesn't like anyone who takes attention away from herself.  She needs to dominate.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_maybe someday she'll get back with marc...the recent photos of them on stage still shows that something may be there...? altho she's really good at putting on an act so it may just be all for show and nothing more.

i could do w/o casper pics in this thread tho. ick._


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I liked her and Ben because they looked good together


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on a video shoot with her daughter, Emme, and boyfriend, Casper Smart in Los Angeles, CA (June 1).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Emme is getting so big! what a cute girl


----------



## labelwhore04

meluvs2shop said:


> _*maybe someday she'll get back with marc...the recent photos of them on stage still shows that something may be there...? *altho she's really good at putting on an act so it may just be all for show and nothing more.
> 
> i could do w/o casper pics in this thread tho. ick._



I get the feeling they're not 100% over...


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know why she goes for such unattractive guys, marc, casper


 
Maybe she likes inner beauty..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^Or maybe what she's physically attracted to is different for what other women are attracted to. None of her men have ever done anything for me but that doesn't mean that SHE wasn't physically attracted to them. We all have different tastes....

No ma'am to those sparkly pants in the newest pics. Rehearsal or not, they're fug. Emmy looks a lot like JLo when she was a kid.


----------



## ByeKitty

Emme is so cute!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez visited a children's hospital in Panama City. She is about to kick off her Dance Again tour on Thursday 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hospital-ahead-world-tour.html#ixzz1xglnTj4e
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Not my favorite look. The hair and the outfit are not really working for me.


----------



## chowlover2

JLo is really missing it lately, she is usually so on point with her style. It's like she 's trying to revive MC Hammers' pants.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

This is the first time in a while she hasn't looked great to me. The hair and MU ages her.


----------



## bisousx

I must be the only one who likes JLo's white hammer pants, lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> I must be the only one who likes JLo's white hammer pants, lol



I actually like the pants, it's the shirt and the hair that bother me......even the makeup is a little off. She doesn't looks as fresh as she usually does.


----------



## Compass Rose

I think the pants are cute, but not on her body frame.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I actually like the pants, it's the shirt and the hair that bother me......even the makeup is a little off. She doesn't looks as fresh as she usually does.



her age and running after Casper is catching up with her


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez visited a children's hospital in Panama City. She is about to kick off her Dance Again tour on Thursday
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hospital-ahead-world-tour.html#ixzz1xglnTj4e
> ​


I want that Hermes bracelet!!! 
I like the pants, the blouse on the other hand...I think snake print never looks good on her. This reminds me of that time she wore that snake print dress with matching snake print Louboutin thigh high boots..eeeewww


----------



## ByeKitty

I wish she'd dye her hair a little darker...


----------



## prettyprincess

At least those pics prove she hasnt done anything to her face as her natural lines are showing. She still looks amazing.


----------



## karo

Kicking off her summer tour
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-famous-curves-sheer-diamante-catsuit.html


----------



## lovemysavior

I like her hair and that's about it in the above pics.  Wonder if that's her natural curl.


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> At least those pics prove she hasnt done anything to her face as her natural lines are showing. She still looks amazing.



_if she did do anything i think it was done early in her career. she's aging beautifully. aside from the concert pics she looks tired in those other recent photos, but we all have days like that._


----------



## anitalilac

her body..*sigh* those arms...I am nearly her age and nearly 100lbs overweight .Life is unfair...


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> _if she did do anything i think it was done early in her career. she's aging beautifully. aside from the concert pics she looks tired in those other recent photos, but we all have days like that._



I disagree, she looks totally natural to me. Plastic surgery is so obvious and her face looks untouched imo.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's a stunner


----------



## karo

Jennifer wearing shorter hair while out in Chile and during concert
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-judge-debuts-wild-new-bobbed-mane-Chile.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hmmm.


----------



## prettyprincess

im a die hard jlo fan but its a bit annoying that she has someone else carrying her children while she holds on to her bfs hand. p.s that jacket is HOT.


----------



## Sassys

'Casper is a snake!' Jennifer Lopez urged by former friend of toyboy lover Smart to be wary of the back-up dancer

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oy-lover-Smart-wary-dancer.html#ixzz1yXCLmf00


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart arriving in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil to attend a music festival on Friday (June 22). 
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez with some of her Brazilian fans before her concert in Sao Paulo (June 23).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'd like to see the box office scores from her concerts. She's not doing huge arenas but I wonder how well each show is doing and how many are selling out.

*Rio June 25th 2012 *

Shoes are Jimmy Choo. She looks cute.


----------



## karo

In Good Housekeeping

On how being a mom has changed her:
"I can't help but be a different person now that I've had kids. That really does change your whole perspective on life for the better. I definitely feel like I've grown-up. So, I guess in a way parts of me are going to be different, but in general I'm still the same girl from the Bronx who had big dreams."

On the greatest lessons she's learned from her kids so far:
"I think the biggest thing they've taught me is what loving someone is and what it should feel like. It's like, 'Wow, how much do I love these children?' No matter what they do, it doesn't matter. This is what unconditional love means. It's crazy, but it's heaven and earth."

On whether she still feels like a sexiest woman alive:
"Sometimes when I get home and I'm not feeling so great, I make myself go to the gym. Then I come home and take a shower, put on a great outfit, some makeup, tie my hair up, and I feel pepped up and great about myself. I think that for some reason, when you maintain yourself, people are really surprised. It's inspiring for woman who have kids and take care of themselves to be sexy."

celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Taking a break from touring duties, Jennifer Lopez flaunts her enviable curves while enjoying a beach day with boyfriend Casper Smart and her 4-year-old twins Max and Emme as they make a sand man out of Lopez's bodyguard in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Monday.
people.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hm I wonder if I should go to her concert this summer? I wonder if she's a good performer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Taking a break from touring duties, Jennifer Lopez flaunts her enviable curves while enjoying a beach day with boyfriend Casper Smart and her 4-year-old twins Max and Emme as they make a sand man out of Lopez's bodyguard in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Monday.
> people.com



Look at that body! She's looks awesome.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Have the tour receipts come in yet?


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> Have the tour receipts come in yet?



Oh if you come across them pls share!


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-twins-hits-beach-boyfriend-Casper-Smart.html


----------



## fiefkedeteut

His face...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, look at the kiddies. They seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## chowlover2

The twins are growing up so fast!


----------



## Chanel522

Her boyfriend is very unattractive and I get the K Fed vibe from him...kind of like he's along for the ride and in it for the publicity.  I used to like her a lot, but I feel like she's getting a little too high on her horse anymore.  Idk, I could very well be misreading it.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez relaxing poolside in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil 6/26

Love the bathing suit


----------



## terebina786

Why is she always keeping her bottom covered?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the color of that swim suit. She looks fab..

More pics...


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Love her shades


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Why is she always keeping her bottom covered?


 
I cover my bottom, when I am walking through the hotel to get to the pool. I also cover up, when I am leaving the beach to walk to hotel or to get lunch.  There is a time and place for booty IMO.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I cover my bottom, when I am walking through the hotel to get to the pool. I also cover up, when I am leaving the beach to walk to hotel or to get lunch.  There is a time and place for booty IMO.



Walking through a hotel is fine but even when the kids were building sand castles on the beach her butt was covered.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's such a chonga, with that bun and hoops. i love it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> Walking through a hotel is fine but even when the kids were building sand castles on the beach her butt was covered.



I think she's aware that paps lurk and she might not want to give them the backshot they so desperately want.


----------



## Juicyanne

Her shape is nice


----------



## Purse Freak 323

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> BTS Tour Footage
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qYaxwa6JNY">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Fortaleza, Brazil June 29th 2012
> 
> Her bikini is by Lanvin.



Her body is amazing! Love the curves.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

noone can rock an asymetrical top/dress like Jen. And her abs look great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn she's wearin that bikini


----------



## MichelleAntonia

fiefkedeteut said:


> His face...




First I LOL'd, then I thought.. aw damn that's mean. Then I LOL'd again


----------



## Ladybug09

did any of you see the pics of him that Wendy showed of him on her show of him looking Extra special....


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> did any of you see the pics of him that Wendy showed of him on her show of him looking Extra special....



How U Doin


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Sassys said:
			
		

> How U Doin



Lol! She needs to get rid of him and get a man. I'm fine with her back with Marc Anthony


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Flawless, she's looking amazing.


----------



## Chanel522

He just creeps. me. out!!


----------



## Nathalya

Love that bikini!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Chanel522 said:


> He just creeps. me. out!!



Same here! He's not attractive IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This was posted on TMZ. Seems like things are pretty cordial between JLo, Casper and Marc. Good for them. 



> Marc Anthony isn't just on good terms with his estranged wife Jennifer Lopez ... he's also on good terms with the guy who's bangin' her ... at least judging by this photo.
> 
> TMZ has obtained a photo of Casper Smart in a great, big bro hug with Marc at a private airport in NY yesterday.
> 
> We're told the kids -- Emme and Max -- have been hangin' with J.Lo and Casper during the most recent leg of Jenny's international tour ... and when they arrived back in the States on Monday, daddy was right there to greet them.
> 
> Sources tell us ... things seemed very friendly and the kids appeared happy to see their dad.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like Jen's sunnies.


----------



## Juicyanne

He is so gay looking, those pics if him in underwear made him look guilty


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't like how fast she involved her kids with him and introduced them. It's got to be very confusing for them.


----------



## lp640

Juicyanne said:


> He is so gay looking, those pics if him in underwear made him look guilty



Your posts are so stupid.


----------



## platinum_girly

She is forever gorgeous, he does nothing for me...


----------



## ebonyone

I don't have a problem with his looks it's what's in his heart and how he treats her and the kids that really matter. The thing that bugged me was how fast the kids met him not necessary to me.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lp640 said:


> Your posts are so stupid.



 +1


----------



## flsurfergirl3

fiefkedeteut said:


> His face...



yes, his face in that 1st pic was scary!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think they've been dating a lot longer than people think they have so who really knows how long she waited to introduce her children to him.


----------



## labelwhore04

lp640 said:


> Your posts are so stupid.


----------



## Juicyanne

How are my post stupid?He does look gay and if you don't like my font there is an ignore button for you


----------



## labelwhore04

Juicyanne said:


> How are my post stupid?He does look gay and if you don't like my font there is an ignore button for you



font?


----------



## Juicyanne

labelwhore04 said:


> font?



What's your problem? I haven't done nothing to you, if you don't like what I type put me on ignore


----------



## Juicyanne

flsurfergirl3 said:


> +1



ignore button is your friend lol


----------



## karo

Singing in the rain in Brasil
people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Look at those abs! Go JLo!


----------



## keodi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think they've been dating a lot longer than people think they have so who really knows how long she waited to introduce her children to him.


 
I think so too.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Those abs are outta control!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That tiny umbrella is cute


----------



## karo

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Those abs are outta control!


They so are!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous as always, and her body has always been amazing!


----------



## arnott

karo said:


> Pics from celebrity-gossip



The pic of her sitting on the towel looks like something straight out of one of her music videos!  She looks amazing!


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait 2 see her in concert in new jersey. I would love to meet her


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Juicyanne said:


> He is so gay looking, those pics if him in underwear made him look guilty



Guilty of what LMAO!


----------



## Juicyanne

I didn't mean to say guilty but suspect.


----------



## NY_Mami

I only came in for Mz. Casper.... WERQ!!!!!!....


----------



## Sassys

Red hot Jennifer Lopez shows off her trim figure in a sexy bikini as she hits the beach with boyfriend Casper and her twins

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rim-figure-sexy-red-bikini.html#ixzz20FyPfinf


----------



## addisonshopper

Imma need jenny from the block to sit down and sit still.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those are some serious abs!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez soldiers on: Singer's brave face as she takes to the stage amid claims she was dumped from American Idol

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...laims-dumped-American-Idol.html#ixzz20nA7uvSa


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The ratings were going down, of course they were let go.

I saw her tour receipt on Billboard. She was averaging about 75% capacity. Not bad.

I think she will get maybe supporting roles in movies at best. Unfortunately, 40+ and women in Hollywood do not mix. And that is if you are a good actress nevermind someone as mediocre as JLo.


----------



## chowlover2

I love J Lo, but AI was the best thing that happened to her career in ages. She was struggling to reinvent herself after the twins. We've see her trotting all over in addition to AI, no reason why she couldn't tour or make movies in the off season. I think she and Steven got the axe.


----------



## ebonyone

Jennifer won't give up on the fairytale

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2174925/Jennifer-Lopez-reveals-open-marrying-again.html


----------



## Sassys

ebonyone said:


> Jennifer won't give up on the fairytale
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2174925/Jennifer-Lopez-reveals-open-marrying-again.html



neither will Kim K(Jennifer is Kim's idol)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is the same tired playbook since 1999.


----------



## cfca22

ewww Casper looks like a RAT or something sorry but he is not good looking


----------



## bisousx

NY_Mami said:


> I only came in for Mz. Casper.... WERQ!!!!!!....



Hahaha


----------



## domates

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd like to see the box office scores from her concerts. She's not doing huge arenas but I wonder how well each show is doing and how many are selling out.
> 
> *Rio June 25th 2012 *
> 
> Shoes are Jimmy Choo. She looks cute.


 can someone ID the shades?


----------



## Bzemom

I cannot believe she keeps running around with that child. IMO she looks like a fool with this little dancer. And yes I would think the same thing if the topic were an older man with his little female dancer. She was going to be interviewed with him this morning on GMA. What could he have to say that would keep our attention. She needs to get some good comedies under her belt and just keep the clothing and perfume relevant.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Is she still bankable as a romantic comedy actress? Ageism is real in Hollywood. I don't have a problem seeing her in that role (that is, if I actually watched that mess) but maybe the studio heads don't agree.

It's District Attorney role time for her. )


----------



## bisousx

Does ageism count if she hasn't aged? She has a few tiny lines around her eyes but she basically looks the same as she did when she first came onto the scene.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

FullyLoaded said:


> Is she still bankable as a romantic comedy actress? Ageism is real in Hollywood. I don't have a problem seeing her in that role (that is, if I actually watched that mess) but maybe the studio heads don't agree.
> O
> It's District Attorney role time for her. )



In a word. No.


----------



## Bzemom

FullyLoaded said:


> Is she still bankable as a romantic comedy actress? Ageism is real in Hollywood. I don't have a problem seeing her in that role (that is, if I actually watched that mess) but maybe the studio heads don't agree.
> 
> It's District Attorney role time for her. )


 
Diane Keaton and Meryl get rom coms, with aging storylines. I like her in light hearted comedy. Wedding Planner, Maid in Manhattan were cute. That sperm bank baby movie turned me off with the previews. This new boyfriend she is parading around is just a no for me.


----------



## chowlover2

Bzemom said:
			
		

> Diane Keaton and Meryl get rom coms, with aging storylines. I like her in light hearted comedy. Wedding Planner, Maid in Manhattan were cute. That sperm bank baby movie turned me off with the previews. This new boyfriend she is parading around is just a no for me.



I'm with you, light hearted comedies are the way for her to go. I don't know what she sees in Casper, maybe it's just a matter of convenience?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Diane and Meryl are Oscar winners. That is rarified air. JLo could have been one if the Academy had recognized her work in El Cantante. According to her.


----------



## pinkfeet

bisousx said:


> Does ageism count if she hasn't aged? She has a few tiny lines around her eyes but she basically looks the same as she did when she first came onto the scene.



lol.  She's aged. She does not look 25. Or even 30. Granted she looks great but she does not look young, she looks great for her age but her face is not youthful. If she plays a part too young she looks stupid. No matter how great she looks, sad truth. 

You can have a wrinkle free face but no one will ever look 25 again. There's a plumpless, fullness that you can't get back. She's lost it long long ago. Her face looks hard, or overly plump when she over does her cheeks with filler.


----------



## karo

^^^^ I agree, she is gorgeous and fab for her age, but she definitely diesn't look 25-30 anymore. I hope we'll have a chance to see her in some nice rom com soon. I love the wedding planer so much!


----------



## bisousx

I guess I don't see what you guys are seeing. Her face has always had hard angles so I dont know if she ever looked 25 or 30, she just looks like Jlo.


----------



## shoegal27

cfca22 said:


> ewww Casper looks like a RAT or something sorry but he is not good looking



But so does Mark, I always thought he looked like a weasel.. 
she must like rodents


----------



## shoegal27

I just give up on JLO.  She treats men like they are disposable, and seriously 4 marriages.. come on girl! She must be competing with Liz Taylor!


----------



## cfca22

shoegal27 said:


> But so does Mark, I always thought he looked like a weasel..
> she must like rodents



Yeah I agree Mark is not good looking, but I was able to pass his funky looks because I love his music. This Casper guy aaaaahhhhhaaahhhh nothing


----------



## Chanel522

bisousx said:


> I guess I don't see what you guys are seeing. Her face has always had hard angles so I dont know if she ever looked 25 or 30, she just looks like Jlo.



I agree.


----------



## ebonyone

I think she needs to learn that love and marriage are not fairy tales. For it to work you have to be willing to work at it and be committed through the good and the bad.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

karo said:


> ^^^^ I agree, she is gorgeous and fab for her age, but she definitely diesn't look 25-30 anymore. I hope we'll have a chance to see her in some nice rom com soon. I love the wedding planer so much!



I agree, she's still gorgeous. I also loved the Wedding Planner and Maid in Manhattan.


----------



## Sweetpea83

shoegal27 said:


> I just give up on JLO.  She treats men like they are disposable, and seriously 4 marriages.. come on girl! She must be competing with Liz Taylor!




You'd think she wouldn't want to get married anymore!


----------



## bisousx

shoegal27 said:


> I just give up on JLO.  She treats men like they are disposable, and seriously 4 marriages.. come on girl! She must be competing with Liz Taylor!



I'd like to think that this is no different from what Hollywood men do... after all, not many judge men for being married multiple times.... but for some reason, when JLO does it, it seems like it's out of desperation. Maybe because Casper is just so unattractive...


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez slips into hot pants as she keeps it short and sweet on ice cream date with Casper Smart

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-cream-date-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz21SCTrIUd


----------



## chantal1922

ebonyone said:


> I think she needs to learn that love and marriage are not fairy tales. For it to work you have to be willing to work at it and be committed through the good and the bad.


I agree. Jlo and Kim K need to learn fairy tales don't exists in the real world.


bisousx said:


> *I'd like to think that this is no different from what Hollywood men do... after all, not many judge men for being married multiple times....* but for some reason, when JLO does it, it seems like it's out of desperation. Maybe because Casper is just so unattractive...


So true.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez out for dinner in NYC with Casper Smart (July 22).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Compass Rose

Not liking that thingy on her head.


----------



## sparkle7

she looks like she's holding her nephew's hand in this pic.


----------



## caitlin1214

Her t-shirt looks really see through.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

chantal1922 said:


> I agree. Jlo and Kim K need to learn fairy tales don't exists in the real world.


I agree. It's funny how all the serial brides like J.lo and Kim ( wait for it) call themselves hopelessly romantic. Maybe I'm missing something here, but to me stories like The Notebook are romantic. One love for the rest of your life. Not hopping from man to man calling them the loves of your life or whatever. that is not romantic, that's a lunatic...


----------



## karo

Out for dinner in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifer-Lopez-wows-teaser-new-music-Goin-In.html


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez leaving Barney's on Madison Avenue after shopping in New York City (July 23). 
celebrity-gossip


----------



## shoegal27

I'm so turned by her lately.  She needs to make up her mind about men!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don't know this woman personally but my dh does. Anyway, this woman works for an exclusive private jet company. Jennifer used their services for a very short flight a couple of weeks ago.  She said in all her years working for an exclusive charter company she never met someone as demanding as Jennifer.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez out for dinner in NYC with Casper Smart (July 22).
> celebrity-gossip


 He is just EWW and I'm sorry, but does she not have on a bra?? Appears to be that petal crap....I never understand, if you have on a FULL shirt, you can wear a bra...not like it's a strapless or backless outfit.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Out for dinner in NYC
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifer-Lopez-wows-teaser-new-music-Goin-In.html


 Isn't that Kim K's recent outfit!


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving Barney's on Madison Avenue after shopping in New York City (July 23).
> celebrity-gossip


 I don't understand this outft...


----------



## Ladybug09

meluvs2shop said:


> I don't know this woman personally but my dh does. Anyway, this woman works for an exclusive private jet company. Jennifer used their services for a very short flight a couple of weeks ago. She said in all her years working for an exclusive charter company she never met someone as *demanding as Jennifer*.


 Yeah, her being demanding is very well known.


----------



## Sassys

Nothing wrong with spicing it up 

What will J.Lo say? Toyboy Casper Smart caught slinking into seedy X-rated peepshow  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-seedy-X-rated-peepshow.html#ixzz21YXdwT00


----------



## karo

Oh yeah, what will J.Lo say.... I'd love to know


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, her being demanding is very well known.



Yup! 



karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez leaving Barney's on Madison Avenue after shopping in New York City (July 23).
> celebrity-gossip



I hate those pants but rest of the look is cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez out for dinner in NYC with Casper Smart (July 22).
> celebrity-gossip



She's giving old school JLo with that headscarf and sunglasses. I kinda like it...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, her being demanding is very well known.



this is def true. i just never know how much of the tabloid rumors are true or not but now that i've encountered someone whose met her, i now tend to believe it.


----------



## Sassys

Oh Yeah, radio is playing "I'm Real"

Tired of bein' alone, yeah, yeah Sick of arguin' on the phone, yeah, yeah Are you tellin' all your friends, yeah, yeah That your ***** don't understand my love?

'Cause I'm real The way you walk, the way you move, the way you talk 'Cause I'm real The way you stare, the way you look, your style, your hair


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> I don't know this woman personally but my dh does. Anyway, this woman works for an exclusive private jet company. Jennifer used their services for a very short flight a couple of weeks ago.  She said in all her years working for an exclusive charter company she never met someone as demanding as Jennifer.



Yeah, she's no longer 'Jenny from the block'.


----------



## Sassys

After his visit to a seedy X-rated peepshow, Casper Smart joins Jennifer Lopez at 43rd birthday lunch

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunch-visit-seedy-peepshow.html#ixzz21ZT4bsUa

Love the dress!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

J-Lo is an a-hole. This is well documented. 

Prince William & Kate: The Talk of Tinseltown

"I didn't meet them. I was shoved out of the way by Jennifer Lopez. Uh oh, I shouldn't have said that" &#8211; Mary Louise Parker, at the BAFTA party 

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20509337,00.html


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> J-Lo is an a-hole. This is well documented.
> 
> Prince William & Kate: The Talk of Tinseltown
> 
> "I didn't meet them. I was shoved out of the way by Jennifer Lopez. Uh oh, I shouldn't have said that"  Mary Louise Parker, at the BAFTA party
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20509337,00.html



What does this have to do with Jennifer Lopez


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I remember when !ary Louise said that, she said it on camera


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> After his visit to a seedy X-rated peepshow, Casper Smart joins Jennifer Lopez at 43rd birthday lunch
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunch-visit-seedy-peepshow.html#ixzz21ZT4bsUa
> 
> Love the dress!!!



That dress is not cute. She looks damn good at 43 though, go JLo!


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress is not cute. She looks damn good at 43 though, go JLo!



I like it...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I like it...



Ok...wasn't my intention to offend, I was just saying I didn't like it.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Ok...wasn't my intention to offend,* I was just saying I didn't like it.



Oh, I know doll.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the dress but not how long it is.



Sassys said:


> After his visit to a seedy X-rated peepshow, Casper Smart joins Jennifer Lopez at 43rd birthday lunch
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunch-visit-seedy-peepshow.html#ixzz21ZT4bsUa
> 
> Love the dress!!!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I like the dress but not how long it is.



You know I love my maxi dresses lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Actually, there is a lot of other crap out there about her demands and stuff.





BagOuttaHell said:


> J-Lo is an a-hole. This is well documented.
> 
> Prince William & Kate: The Talk of Tinseltown
> 
> "I didn't meet them. I was shoved out of the way by Jennifer Lopez. Uh oh, I shouldn't have said that"  Mary Louise Parker, at the BAFTA party
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20509337,00.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This pic is from a recent meet and greet after her concert. Her abs are just insane!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually, there is a lot of other crap out there about her demands and stuff.




Yes. Tons. It was rumored George Clooney would never work with her again after he witnessed some of her behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This pic is from a recent meet and greet after her concert. Her abs are just insane!



She has a great body, but her abs stand out even more due to spray tan enhancement


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love when she wears her hair big.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> She has a great body, but her abs stand out even more due to spray tan enhancement



Yep! I'm not denying she has a taut tummy but I'm sure she also had her abs contoured with a spray tan. Its pretty common.


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Casper heading to her birthday party on a yacht
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lopez-leads-birthday-party-luxury-yacht.html


----------



## azania

meluvs2shop said:


> I don't know this woman personally but my dh does. Anyway, this woman works for an exclusive private jet company. Jennifer used their services for a very short flight a couple of weeks ago.  She said in all her years working for an exclusive charter company she never met someone as demanding as Jennifer.



Really?! I need DETAILS!! pleassssse


----------



## Purse Freak 323

karo said:
			
		

> Jennifer and Casper heading to her birthday party on a yacht
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2178559/Casper-Smart-blindfolds-girlfriend-Jennifer-Lopez-leads-birthday-party-luxury-yacht.html



Hot dress! Didn't Kim K wear something similar at the BET Awards?


----------



## Chanel522

Jennifer looks really pretty and I love the dress, but those shoes?  Only like two toes are covered!!


----------



## Michele26

I love the dress & the heels! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hot dress! Didn't Kim K wear something similar at the BET Awards?


Yes, the dress is Tom Ford. Kim wore it in white to BET awards, and Jennifer Lawrence wore it in black to premiere of The Hunger Games. It is gorgeous in any color...


----------



## Michele26

That dress looked different on Kim probably because it was skin tight.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> That dress looked different on Kim probably because it was skin tight.


I totally agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Benny Medina will forever be the man in Jennifer's life...


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. Tons. It was rumored George Clooney would never work with her again after he witnessed some of her behavior.


 Oh WOW! I didn't know that!


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Jennifer and Casper heading to her birthday party on a yacht
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lopez-leads-birthday-party-luxury-yacht.html


 Love the scarf and outfit...until I saw the back of the dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's killing that Tom Ford dress. It looks better on her than it did on Kim and Jennifer Lawrence. Not here for the matching red shoes though....too much red.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's killing that Tom Ford dress. It looks better on her than it did on Kim and Jennifer Lawrence. Not here for the matching red shoes though....too much red.


You're not kidding, I die for Tom Ford anyway, but J Lo rocks it best!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love that TF dress!


----------



## Juicyanne

She is so lame to me. Love the dress


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like those shoes on her, and she's got a great back.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & Casper Smart's Family Park Display of Solidarity


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the dress, she looks relaxed and pretty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She let that dude around her kids way too soon.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the maxi, she looks great.


----------



## Bzemom

BagOuttaHell said:


> She let that dude around her kids way too soon.


 
Thank you.
She is a mess with this boyfriend. Giving your boyfriend an allowance is never a good sign.


----------



## bisousx

Bzemom said:


> Thank you.
> She is a mess with this boyfriend. Giving your boyfriend an allowance is never a good sign.



I'm jealous. I want an allowance


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't understand why she lets him around her kids knowing he's just a fling and it's not long term. I highly doubt she sees herself marrying him. Why would you let your kids get close to him when you know you're just gonna dump him sooner or later.


----------



## chowlover2

Reports on news today said relationship is going downhill since he was photographed coming out of a peepshow!


----------



## clydekiwi

I love her and i need to know how i can meet her


----------



## policuhi

How amazing did J.Lo look throughout this past season of American Idol!!!

X


----------



## policuhi

PrincessMe said:


> Can we have a Jennifer Lopez thread? Love her!!!
> 
> Here she is recently in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And visiting Washington, DC


She is so freaking pretty!! Does she age??? lol


----------



## scarlet555

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't understand why *she lets him around her kids knowing he's just a fling and it's not long term*. I highly doubt she sees herself marrying him. Why would you let your kids get close to him when you know you're just gonna dump him sooner or later.


Idont get it either and it can be so confusing to the children involved.  I mean, if its confusing to Jlo, then heck...  Children are so sacred and vulnerable, why expose them to some guy that you don't know if you are going to be serious with?


----------



## Bzemom

scarlet555 said:


> Idont get it either and it can be so confusing to the children involved. I mean, if its confusing to Jlo, then heck... Children are so sacred and vulnerable, why expose them to some guy that you don't know if you are going to be serious with?


 

She lost me when she did that. 

She just needs a boy toy to rub in Marc's face and take candids with, but she could have waited before introducing the kids.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks great, but her boy-toy needs to lose the hipster glasses. They make him (and about 99% of everyone who wears them) look stupid..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kate Hudson is another one that does this.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I wonder if she lets him be around her kids because she wants to spend a lot of time with him and she doesn't want to sacrifice time with her kids?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Various Vegas Appearances (Aug 17-18)*

Not a fan of the blue dress or the makeup but she looks fab in all white.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the blue and white on her. the blue dress is a tad too small.


----------



## ebonyone

She will probably marry Casper she wants that fairytale ending. She has had a successful man in his own right and that didn't work. So why not one that will follow her orders he has said it is her way she is the boss.


----------



## Sassys

ebonyone said:


> She will probably marry Casper she wants that fairytale ending. She has had a successful man in his own right and that didn't work. So why not one that will follow her orders he has said it is her way she is the boss.



Didn't she already do that with Chris Judd


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They must have paid her a ton of money because usually Z list celebs make these pool appearances. Not the #1 Forbes celebrity. lmao.


----------



## beduina

I'm pretty sure her sunglasses are Gucci but does anybody know what style? I can't find them anywhere! Thanks


----------



## Swanky

You may want to post pics in our Can You ID forum


----------



## Sassys

Arriving in Miami today


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the dress, drop the BF....he is so NOT....

It just seems like he tries soooo hard....I guess work it while you have it, cause Jen is definitely the female G. Clooney.


----------



## chn

She's basically the only one who can pull off biiigggg hoops


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I don't think she's the only one but she wears them well. 

Emmys top knot is adorable. Not loving that maxi dress.


----------



## Starlett309

God she never ages! I think she is hawtttt. Except the toy boy does not sit right with me. Wish she would find a real man.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> Arriving in Miami today


 
That stuffed puppy wit' the sad eyes is the cutest thing ever.... I want one....


----------



## NY_Mami

That maxi dress and hoochie earrings.... WERQ!!!!!....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

He'll slip up and act like a typical 25 yr old male soon enough LOL


----------



## ebonyone

Sassys said:


> Didn't she already do that with Chris Judd




Chris was a grown man who she couldn't control, Casper she can control and be boss.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

But wasn't Cris not much older than 25 when they got together.........


I can't keep her relationships straight, sue me lol


----------



## NY_Mami

Y'all better leave Ms. Casper alone.... lol....


----------



## Sassys

Cannonball! Jennifer Lopez makes a splash in a yellow bikini as she joins her twins in the pool   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Casper-Smart-twins-fun-games-pool-Miami.html


----------



## Belle49

If Casper doesn't get told to leave he isn't going anywhere, he knows he has it good


----------



## azania

anybody can tell which hotel it is? Setai maybe?


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> anybody can tell which hotel it is? Setai maybe?



Setai's lounge chairs are not that color (but I have not been their in year, so they could have changed them).

She usually stays at Fontainebleau


----------



## Nathalya

Lol at the stuffed animal of Emme


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> anybody can tell which hotel it is? Setai maybe?



Just read she is at SLS


----------



## azania

thanks sassy! 
I was wondering... I have never heard of the SLS. usually the hotels celebs go to are a good sign for the quality of the hotel. not because of their knowledge necessarily but they have the best people working for them and recommending places.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks amazing and I love that yellow bikini on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She loves that bikini. She's been wearing it all summer.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yep. And she looks awesome in it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

californiaCRUSH said:


> I wonder if she lets him be around her kids because she wants to spend a lot of time with him and she doesn't want to sacrifice time with her kids?




As a mom I was just wondering how it doesn't bother her to have him around the kids so much.


----------



## kittenslingerie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> As a mom I was just wondering how it doesn't bother her to have him around the kids so much.



Jen doesn't seem to be the most mature woman unfortunately, she seems to lack some common sense. Not to say she isn't smart, just doesn't seem to make sound decisions.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's almost been a year since the public found out they're dating...I wonder how long they've really been together. 

Miami (Aug 31)


----------



## Juicyanne

She has too many men around the kids


----------



## Starlett309

I think Casper thinks "I'm young, got plenty of time to settle down, why not date a super hot rich woman and enjoy the allowance she gives me and living the high life". I'm envious of the guy lol! If he's sensible he'll take as much cash as he can and set himself up nicely.


----------



## Barbora

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> It's almost been a year since the public found out they're dating...I wonder how long they've really been together.
> 
> Miami (Aug 31)



Please, don't let the handbag in the second picture be the awful one that Rihanna is carrying around.


----------



## chowlover2

Barbora said:


> Please, don't let the handbag in the second picture be the awful one that Rihanna is carrying around.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## clydekiwi

Starlett309 said:
			
		

> I think Casper thinks "I'm young, got plenty of time to settle down, why not date a super hot rich woman and enjoy the allowance she gives me and living the high life". I'm envious of the guy lol! If he's sensible he'll take as much cash as he can and set himself up nicely.



Lol i dont rhink shes that stupid to let him soak het for the money. Shes very smart. Shes probobly payin him what he deserves only.


----------



## Sassys

Miami 8/31/12


----------



## clydekiwi

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Jen doesn't seem to be the most mature woman unfortunately, she seems to lack some common sense. Not to say she isn't smart, just doesn't seem to make sound decisions.



I dont see anything wrong with it. Shes a very good mom. Its not like theyre around different guys everyday. Casper has been in hef life for a while. There is nothing wrong with those kids meeting people. They look very happy. Im sure shes not doing anything wrong in front of them. Shes allowed to have a life 2


----------



## clydekiwi

Juicyanne said:
			
		

> She has too many men around the kids



She does not


----------



## chinableu

Those shoes!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

clydekiwi said:


> I dont see anything wrong with it. Shes a very good mom. Its not like theyre around different guys everyday. Casper has been in hef life for a while. There is nothing wrong with those kids meeting people. They look very happy. Im sure shes not doing anything wrong in front of them. Shes allowed to have a life 2



i agree.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> I dont see anything wrong with it. Shes a very good mom. Its not like theyre around different guys everyday. Casper has been in hef life for a while. There is nothing wrong with those kids meeting people. They look very happy. Im sure shes not doing anything wrong in front of them. Shes allowed to have a life 2



Agree. Casper is the only man she has been with since leaving her husband


----------



## NY_Mami

Starlett309 said:


> I think Casper thinks "I'm young, got plenty of time to settle down, why not date a super hot rich woman and enjoy the allowance she gives me and living the high life". I'm envious of the guy lol! If he's sensible he'll take as much cash as he can and set himself up nicely.


 
Yuuuuup.....


----------



## Lanbanan

I looove those zig zag wedges!  If only I could walk in them! haha


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Sassys said:


> Miami 8/31/12



omg...wow....JUST WOW! I'd kill to have her bod!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Miami 8/31/12


 
I absolutely LOVE this cover up and the wedges!


----------



## chantal1922

Love the cover up and wedges! Her body is bomb.com


----------



## chinableu

chantal1922 said:


> Love the cover up and wedges! Her body is bomb.com



Her body is amazing.

I want those wedges so badly.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Love the last few sets of pics. Just bought tickets to see her when she comes to Australia in December and can't wait.


----------



## cfca22

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Love the last few sets of pics. Just bought tickets to see her when she comes to Australia in December and can't wait.



You are going to have so much fun


----------



## clydekiwi

Bvlgari_Babe said:
			
		

> Love the last few sets of pics. Just bought tickets to see her when she comes to Australia in December and can't wait.



I seen her in newark and she was fantastic. Your gonna love it


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

cfca22 said:


> You are going to have so much fun





clydekiwi said:


> I seen her in newark and she was fantastic. Your gonna love it




Thanks! I know its going to be a great show!  we can't wait. She's never been to Australia


----------



## karo

Just hours earlier, she was spotted wearing a decidedly frumpy black cardigan. 

But Jennifer Lopez proved she's certainly still got it as she dressed to kill while heading out on a Broadway date with her toyboy lover Casper Smart last night (Tuesday). 

The 43-year-old singer showed off her stunning curves in a form-fitting leather dress as the couple were pictured arriving at a showing of Evita in New York's famous theatre district.
And backing dancer Casper even managed to coordinate his look to that of the American Idol judge, stepping out in a black crew-neck T-shirt, grey leather look jeans and stylish black wide-rimmed glasses. 

Showing off her fabulous figure in the skin-tight garment, Jennifer was turning out to see her pal Ricky Martin in action in the musical. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Broadway-date-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz26EtFmw27
​​


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

she looks-dare I say it old(er) in those pics.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like the dark lipstick on her


----------



## ebonyone

She looks her age.


----------



## Chanel522

CommeUneEtoile said:


> she looks-dare I say it old(er) in those pics.



I thought the same thing and I think it's the dark colored lipstick that's doing it.  Not everyone can pull that off and I think she's one that just can't.


----------



## Barbora

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> she looks-dare I say it old(er) in those pics.



And he looks ugly.


----------



## nillacobain

chanel522 said:


> i thought the same thing and i* think it's the dark colored lipstick that's doing it.* not everyone can pull that off and i think she's one that just can't.


 
ita


----------



## Liliana85

Love her! 

I was watching old videos of her on youtube yesterday. She was stunning and still is.


----------



## tangowithme

She's stunning, beautiful face and body. 

When she wears the lighter lipstick, it makes her face glow, but the darker shade isn't so flattering.

And What's-His-Name needs to get rid of the glasses. Is he makíng an attempt at looking smart (no pun intended)?


----------



## chinableu

I was thinking that the glasses actually work on him.

LOL!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hot leather dress, hate the updo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CommeUneEtoile said:


> she looks-dare I say it old(er) in those pics.



I agree. 

Not a fan of the dark lip on Jen.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

This Casper guy, is just using her, IMO.


----------



## Lapis

karo said:


> Just hours earlier, she was spotted wearing a decidedly frumpy black cardigan.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez proved she's certainly still got it as she dressed to kill while heading out on a Broadway date with her toyboy lover Casper Smart last night (Tuesday).
> 
> The 43-year-old singer showed off her stunning curves in a form-fitting leather dress as the couple were pictured arriving at a showing of Evita in New York's famous theatre district.
> And backing dancer Casper even managed to coordinate his look to that of the American Idol judge, stepping out in a black crew-neck T-shirt, grey leather look jeans and stylish black wide-rimmed glasses.
> 
> Showing off her fabulous figure in the skin-tight garment, Jennifer was turning out to see her pal Ricky Martin in action in the musical.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Broadway-date-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz26EtFmw27
> ​​



LOL my 16 year old has the same fake glasses


----------



## imgg

LizzielovesCL said:


> This Casper guy, is just using her, IMO.



Personally, I think its the other way around.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

imgg said:


> Personally, I think its the other way around.


Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

I love that dress. I could see Kimberly K tryin to squeeze her a$$ into that, Literally!



karo said:


> Just hours earlier, she was spotted wearing a decidedly frumpy black cardigan. ​
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez proved she's certainly still got it as she dressed to kill while heading out on a Broadway date with her toyboy lover Casper Smart last night (Tuesday). ​
> The 43-year-old singer showed off her stunning curves in a form-fitting leather dress as the couple were pictured arriving at a showing of Evita in New York's famous theatre district.​
> And backing dancer Casper even managed to coordinate his look to that of the American Idol judge, stepping out in a black crew-neck T-shirt, grey leather look jeans and stylish black wide-rimmed glasses.
> 
> Showing off her fabulous figure in the skin-tight garment, Jennifer was turning out to see her pal Ricky Martin in action in the musical. ​
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Broadway-date-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz26EtFmw27​​


----------



## Ms.parker123

Ladybug09 said:


> I love that dress. I could see Kimberly K tryin to squeeze her a$$ into that, Literally!


 
Lol oh she already had, and the back ripped and had to be sewn back into before she went on a talk show. It was on KUWTK.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^Get out!! Really!!! LOL


----------



## Michele26

Ms.parker123 said:


> Lol oh she already had, and the back ripped and had to be sewn back into before she went on a talk show. It was on KUWTK.



I remember that it was right before her appearance on the Jimmy Kimmel show.


----------



## AEGIS

ebonyone said:


> She looks her age.



pretty much


----------



## karo

The look on Casper Smart's face said it all.

After FOUR outfit changes, the 19-year-old couldn't help but look a little bored.

He had spent the day sitting through constant outfit changes, various hairstyles and make-up updates as he escorted his girlfriend Jennifer Lopez around New York yesterday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Casper-Smart-looks-bored.html#ixzz26NDi5aeN


----------



## bisousx

karo said:


> The look on Casper Smart's face said it all.
> 
> After FOUR outfit changes, the 19-year-old couldn't help but look a little bored.
> 
> He had spent the day sitting through constant outfit changes, various hairstyles and make-up updates as he escorted his girlfriend Jennifer Lopez around New York yesterday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Casper-Smart-looks-bored.html#ixzz26NDi5aeN



He's 19??


----------



## Sweetpea83

Is he really 19?! I thought he was a little older, no?


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think he's 19 years younger than her, which makes him 20 something? I think the article age is a typo, because if you read it all, it says 19 yrs her junior further down.


----------



## New-New

bisousx said:


> He's 19??




wow! 19? like i'm older than him. (im 20). to put this in perspective, in living color was in it's 3rd season when he was born...


----------



## bisousx

New-New said:


> wow! 19? like i'm older than him. (im 20). to put this in perspective, in living color was in it's 3rd season when he was born...



I thought he was 24... then again it's not uncommon for people in Hwood to lie about their age.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I googled his age and he's 25. I also came across his website.... Lol, at his photos! 

http://www.caspersmart.com/ (more photos in link)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That pic is from the set of JLo's video. 

She looks good.


----------



## New-New

^i certainly hope that was a type error with the age


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> The look on Casper Smart's face said it all.
> 
> After FOUR outfit changes, the 19-year-old couldn't help but look a little bored.
> 
> He had spent the day sitting through constant outfit changes, various hairstyles and make-up updates as he escorted his girlfriend Jennifer Lopez around New York yesterday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Casper-Smart-looks-bored.html#ixzz26NDi5aeN


 that peacoat outfit looks sooooo stylized...Her pants suit is skin tight, is she competing with Kim K...and she's dressing him like an accessory.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> that peacoat outfit looks sooooo stylized...Her pants suit is skin tight, is she competing with Kim K...and she's dressing him like an accessory.


  You're right!


----------



## clydekiwi

Barbora said:
			
		

> And he looks ugly.



Why is he always walkin ahead of her in the pics. Its like hes pullin her


----------



## clydekiwi

I think when the tour is finally over she will dump him they still have to go internationally


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Are there any close up pics of the clutch in the last set?


----------



## ByeKitty

He is so gross


----------



## chinableu

I think he's sorta sexy.


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think he is gross there are worse he is not handsome but not gross I like his dimples. I'm betting she will marry him as soon as the divorce is final.


----------



## imgg

^ if so, she will be divorced 5 minutes later.


----------



## karo

Looks like Jennifer Lopez's kids give her beau the seal of approval! 

Four-year-old twins Max and Emme stayed close to Casper Smart and a caregiver during an Aug. 28 visit with a harbor seal at the Georgia Aquarium.  

The former _American Idol_ judge, who snapped photos on her phone during the meet-and-greet, was in town for a performance at Atlanta's Philips Arena. 

 During the afternoon visit, the group took in a dolphin show  and got a special behind-the-scenes tour where they learned how the park  cares for its animals. At the Ocean Voyager exhibit, they saw manta  rays, whale sharks and beluga whales  and Lopez seemed pleased with  everything the twins were learning. 

Though the family had been to the world's largest aquarium  before, this trip was no less special. This time around, they were able  to touch the harbor seal and get an exclusive view of its teeth.

people.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> that peacoat outfit looks sooooo stylized...Her pants suit is skin tight, is she competing with Kim K...and *she's dressing him like an accessory*.



 I was thinking the same


----------



## Liliana85

Shes so beautiful.


----------



## kittenslingerie

She's a beautiful but older woman. I just will never understand her wanting to date someone that age wise could be her son. As beautiful as she is, she still looks like his mom in pictures with him IMO. It ages her.


----------



## Jahpson

my kids would be in my arms or on my lap. not my boyfriend. Just saying


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yeah agreed...


----------



## chowlover2

+2


----------



## Swanky

I bet seeing Emme on his lap like that burns Marc up . . . it would me!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

she looked like the 3rd wheel in those pics above, lol


----------



## tangowithme

Casper seems to have bonded well with the children, especially Emme.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

kittenslingerie said:


> She's a beautiful but older woman. I just will never understand her wanting to date someone that age wise could be her son. As beautiful as she is, she still looks like his mom in pictures with him IMO. It ages her.


 

Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.


----------



## ByeKitty

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.



I agree... And I don't think of boyfriends as influencing the way I come across, looks wise. If he's sweet and respectful that's all that matters.


----------



## bisousx

I said it once, I'll say it again... I bet if he was good looking, no one would be saying much about his age  Shakira's bf is around Casper's age but he is drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## chinableu

kittenslingerie said:


> She's a beautiful but older woman. I just will never understand her wanting to date someone that age wise could be her son. As beautiful as she is, she still looks like his mom in pictures with him IMO. It ages her.



She's in her sexual prime.  A man her age isn't.


----------



## kittenslingerie

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.



We ALL have the right to judge in America, and everyone exercises that right in some way. I think it's strange that she would not want to be with someone on her level, you don't so what.... Look what it did for Demi Moore LOL. Let the cougars be I suppose.


----------



## kittenslingerie

chinableu said:


> She's in her sexual prime.  A man her age isn't.



Depends on the man LOL.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.





bisousx said:


> I said it once, I'll say it again... I bet if he was good looking, no one would be saying much about his age  Shakira's bf is around Casper's age but he is drop dead gorgeous...



 To both of these posts. I'd also be willing to be that if it was an older man dating a younger woman that no one would really have anything to say.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.





ByeKitty said:


> I agree... And I don't think of boyfriends as influencing the way I come across, looks wise. If he's sweet and respectful that's all that matters.





bisousx said:


> I said it once, I'll say it again... I bet if he was good looking, no one would be saying much about his age  Shakira's bf is around Casper's age but he is drop dead gorgeous...



Agree with all of these. She allowed to have a life too.


----------



## clydekiwi

Casper is good looking. Hes got a great body n seems 2 treat jen and the kids good


----------



## sharknbark

My only reasoning behind thinking why her current BF is likely a tool is based on her choices in previous BFs (not great). I think she needs a Mr. Sassy in her life.


----------



## chinableu

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> To both of these posts. *I'd also be willing to be that if it was an older man dating a younger woman that no one would really have anything to say*.



Yep, yep!

So true.


----------



## Ladybug09

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Old to enough to be her son but he isn't. I don't see what the problem is. They both can decide if they want to be in a relationship and if they don't have a problem who has the right to judge. There are many many couple who are close in age and still don't work out so I don't see age as a factor.


I agree. I get tired every time they have to mention the age of the woman when she is older than the man in the relationship. Just yesterday, Wendy mentioned Eva Longoria and her new man, and how Eva is 37 and he is 25....Why was that necessary! We don't mention everytime about Tom Cruise, Matthew McC, *****, and the list goes on and all of their young wives and hookups.

Personally, I just don't like them together regardless of the age.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> I said it once, I'll say it again... I bet if he was good looking, no one would be saying much about his age  Shakira's bf is around Casper's age but he is drop dead gorgeous...


True about her bf being handsome....but this is not the same comparison.....there is more of an age gap with JLO and her bf than Shakira and hers.


----------



## chowlover2

I think alot of it is that he is convenient. She's on tour, he's there with her. It's a lot easier than some long distance relationship.I guess we will see how long it lasts...


----------



## vajra

She looks so beautiful and amazing.I love her styles so much.


----------



## rosieroseanna

How does she look so young?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> To both of these posts. I'd also be willing to be that* if it was an older man dating a younger woman that no one would really have anything to say*.




yup.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Well I hope he IS going to be around a while considering how close those babies seem to be to him.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The debate over the age-gap double standard could go on and on, but I think the general assumption (NOT my opinion, not necessarily "right" or accurate either) is that men don't put a premium on maturity and intelligence, hence more typically and naturally dating much younger women. Whereas women, on the otherhand, expect more maturity and intelligence from their partners, make it more strange when they date younger, because that maturity and intelligence that comes from experience isn't there.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i_love_yorkie said:


> she looked like the 3rd wheel in those pics above, lol



She does seem to be detached from the photos but that may not mean anything. 



chowlover2 said:


> I think alot of it is that he is convenient. She's on tour, he's there with her. It's a lot easier than some long distance relationship.I guess we will see how long it lasts...



I've said this and I agree with you. I'm
sure the road gets boring and having him around spices things up for her in more ways than one. 
I could care less about the age difference. After being married to Marc and starting a family she probably was looking for something completely different. I guess she found it.


----------



## Sassys

'Mommy, this is boring': Jennifer Lopez's daughter Emme looks less than impressed with her coveted front row seat at Chanel

First Victoria Beckham brought Harper to the front row of New York Fashion Week.

And now it appears a child is fast becoming the ultimate accessory in the front row as Jennifer Lopez became the latest star to bring her daughter to a fashion show.

The Latina singer/actress, 43, shared her coveted front row spot with four-year-old Emme, as well as her toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-coveted-row-seat-Chanel.html#ixzz289lLQ5po


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:
			
		

> 'Mommy, this is boring': Jennifer Lopez's daughter Emme looks less than impressed with her coveted front row seat at Chanel
> 
> First Victoria Beckham brought Harper to the front row of New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And now it appears a child is fast becoming the ultimate accessory in the front row as Jennifer Lopez became the latest star to bring her daughter to a fashion show.
> 
> The Latina singer/actress, 43, shared her coveted front row spot with four-year-old Emme, as well as her toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2211672/Jennifer-Lopezs-daughter-Emme-looks-impressed-coveted-row-seat-Chanel.html#ixzz289lLQ5po
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/article2211672154e97920.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/article2211672154ead5b0.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/article2211672154ead6b0.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/article2211672154eb2e40.jpg/



Absolutely cute and gorgeous. Jen is such a great mom. A beautiful family. Beau treats her good im happy for jen


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:
			
		

> 'Mommy, this is boring': Jennifer Lopez's daughter Emme looks less than impressed with her coveted front row seat at Chanel
> 
> First Victoria Beckham brought Harper to the front row of New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And now it appears a child is fast becoming the ultimate accessory in the front row as Jennifer Lopez became the latest star to bring her daughter to a fashion show.
> 
> The Latina singer/actress, 43, shared her coveted front row spot with four-year-old Emme, as well as her toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2211672/Jennifer-Lopezs-daughter-Emme-looks-impressed-coveted-row-seat-Chanel.html#ixzz289lLQ5po
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/article2211672154e97920.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/article2211672154ead5b0.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/article2211672154ead6b0.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/article2211672154eb2e40.jpg/



People need to relax and chill hes not her toy boy shes not like that. Its obvious they care about each other. So what if they bring the children!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

clydekiwi said:


> Absolutely cute and gorgeous. Jen is such a great mom. A beautiful family. Beau treats her good im happy for jen





clydekiwi said:


> People need to relax and chill hes not her toy boy shes not like that. Its obvious they care about each other. So what if they bring the children!!!



I agree with both. Jen looks gorgeous and what is the big deal if he is with her. It's not like she's had a dozen men, or even 5, since her divorce. They seem happy.


----------



## Sassys

Valentino show


----------



## azania

which hotel is she staying in paris? Im going tomorrow! so excited!!


----------



## cfca22

She looks so beautiful


----------



## karo

It is one of the most talked about and revered behinds in the world. 
And  Casper Smart certainly looked pleased with himself as he got to grips  with girlfriend Jennifer Lopez's famous derriere as they left their  hotel in Paris on Tuesday. 
The  42-year-old singer and her 24-year-old toy boy lover were making their  way to Espace Ephemere Tuileries to watch Valentino's Spring/Summer 2013  show as part of Paris Fashion Week.
As the Love Don't Cost A Thing star  climbed into their chauffeured car, Casper lightly put his hand on his  ladylove's most famous asset, looking somewhat astounded in the process.  
The couple were then whisked off to the star-studded show in the French capital.
Jennifer  looked stunning for the occasion, wearing a candy pink Valentino dress,  which perfectly showed off her stunning curves.


----------



## Michele26

She has the best legs! Love the dress & heels too.


----------



## karo

It's a costly business trying to  raise fund for an election campaign but Barack ***** can count on a a  group of wealthy celebrities to help support his cause. 

Jennifer Lopez was just one famous face eager to open her purse at a ********ic fundraiser in Paris last night. 

The  Get On the Floor singer, accompanied by toyboy Casper Smart, joined a  select group of fashionistas, rock stars and Hollywood actors in Paris  on Monday evening at an ***** Victory Fund cocktail party.



The former American Idol host  teamed her thigh baring red dress with a pair of black stilettos and a  slash of red lipstick, while her 25-year-old dancer boyfriend opted for a  grey three-piece suit.
Jennifer  was recently included in the Forbes list of most powerful women,  prompting speculation that she could soon move into the world of  politics.

The 'Jenny From The Block' singer told British magazine Look.: 'Might you see me entering politics? Yeah, there are women popping up in all different places now.'

'We'll see as time goes on. You know how women are, we'll start taking over little by little.'
Hosted by Vogue editor Anna Wintour, guests at the party included Scarlett Johansson, Kanye West and Stella  McCartney, Mick Jagger and Lee Radziwill. 
 The low key $2,500-a-head reception was held at designer Kenzo Takadas former home, now a high-end private reception venue called La Maison 8.
Wintour has already held two fundraisers for *****, who has been mocked  by **********s for the events he's held with celebrities.
 It is understood that actress Scarlet Johansson gave a speech in support of President ***** during the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Johannson-*****-fundraiser.html#ixzz28AQVXHf0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's wearing the hell out that red dress. Go JLo! The entire look is just gorgeous. 

Not found of the other looks though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She tends to favor ankle straps on her heels. She has the perfect legs for that look bc it can completely chop off your gams and make them look stumpy. 

I liked all three looks! The red dress is a lil too tight but I like it.


----------



## chowlover2

Any ID on the shoes?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> Any ID on the shoes?



The black ones? Those are Tom Ford.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tom-Ford-Padlock-Ankle-Strap-Pump-Pumps/prod148400300/


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> She tends to favor ankle straps on her heels. She has the perfect legs for that look bc* it can completely chop off your gams and make them look stumpy. *
> 
> I liked all three looks! The red dress is a lil too tight but I like it.



I think the wide strap ankle heels cut your legs off, the thin strap doesn't do that. JMO!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in that red dress.


----------



## sparkleswirl

I think I see a diamond ring on her left hand in the Paris pictures.  It looks like what would be an engagement ring.  Interesting


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The black ones? Those are Tom Ford.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tom-Ford-Padlock-Ankle-Strap-Pump-Pumps/prod148400300/


 I should have known, I adore him!


----------



## chowlover2

sparkleswirl said:


> I think I see a diamond ring on her left hand in the Paris pictures. It looks like what would be an engagement ring. Interesting


I saw the ring too...


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> i should have known, i adore him!



+1


----------



## rehana

those shoes are AWESOME!


----------



## chinableu

I think she's gonna make an honest man outta him.

I smell husband number ????


----------



## ByeKitty

No me gusta to all of her latest outfits


----------



## azania

ByeKitty said:


> No me gusta to all of her latest outfits



me neither. and IMO those Tom Ford shoes aren't that hot. I find the heel funny in a granny kind of way.


----------



## pinkfeet

I really like the red and link dresses!! She looks good but finally some face pics that aren't overly photoshopped. You can see her age in some. 

Still looking good but I hate when there are pics of a over 40 year old with a face of a 25 year old. 

Glad her cheeks came down from that over fill a few years ago. Much much better.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Michele26 said:


> I think the wide strap ankle heels cut your legs off, the thin strap doesn't do that. JMO!



Yeah that sounds about right.

I love those Tom Fords too!


----------



## meluvs2shop

pinkfeet said:


> I really like the red and link dresses!! She looks good but finally some face pics that aren't overly photoshopped. You can see her age in some.
> 
> Still looking good but I hate when there are pics of a over 40 year old with a face of a 25 year old.
> 
> Glad her cheeks came down from that over fill a few years ago. Much much better.



Do you think she use to get filler in her cheeks to give her a more defined cheekbone?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I know it's just me but I think they're such a hot couple


----------



## karo

She's been dating Casper Smart for  almost a year, and it seems Jennifer Lopez has fully welcomed her toyboy  lover into the family fold. 

Stepping  out for a day of family fun in Paris on Tuesday, the pair looked like  the perfect couple as they wandered through the streets of the French  capital with the 43-year-old singer's twins Max and Emme in tow. 

And  it would seem the four-year-old tots are perfectly content in the  company of the 24-year-old backing dancer, with adorable Emme holding  hands with both Casper and Jennifer as they embarked on their shopping  trip. 


Although the group were surrounded by  photographers desperate to get a snap of the couple, both Max - who was  being carried by a female assistant - and Emme took the attention in  their stride, with Emme even grinning broadly at the snappers. 



The On The Floor hitmaker looked chic  and sophisticated as she stepped out with her family and boyfriend,  teaming black capri pants with matching patent brogues and an oversized  roll-neck sweater. 

Finishing  off her look with a black quilted Chanel handbag, her brunette locks  scraped back into a ponytail and dark sunglasses adorning her face, the  star looked effortlessly stylish. 



Meanwhile, Casper teamed a black  cardigan with a white T-shirt, grey trousers and black boots, while  little Max seemed to be taking his cue from his new step-daddy in a  similar ensemble. 

But  it was Emme who stole the show, looking simply adorable in a pretty pink  Chanel dress, fuchsia pumps, a white cardigan and a super-cute white  butterfly-detail bag.

After  a day of shopping, the group were then spotted boarding a private jet  to Lisbon, Portugal, where Jennifer will perform the latest stage of her  Dance Again tour. 



Although she has been touring for some time, the concert is being filmed for upcoming 3D documentary Dance Again.

The  film will feature her singing and dancing, as well as interviews with  Jennifer reflecting on her relationship with Casper following her split  from third husband Marc Anthony - the father of Max and Emme -last year.

It's  been a busy few days for the group, who have been making the most of  the Paris Fashion Week shows during their time in the French capital  after being flown in to attend a Barack ***** fundraiser. 



On Tuesday afternoon, Jennifer and  Casper made their way to Espace Ephemere Tuileries to watch Valentino's  Spring/Summer 2013 show, with the singer showcasing her stunning curves  in a flirty candy pink Valentino dress.

Earlier  in the day Jennifer was seen at the Chanel show with both Casper and  little Emme, who looked rather bored and antsy as she fidgeted in the  front row.


For her appearance, the former  American Idol judge dressed to complement the show's Spring/Summer  collection in a low-cut white dress and black high-heels with padlock  detail.
Jennifer and Casper  have been dating since November 2011, following the star's split from  third husband and father of her children, Marc Anthony, earlier that  year

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shops-Paris-twins-Max-Emme.html#ixzz28F1G0BlB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Michele26

^^Love her style!


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail



Rough life always on private jets.  She seems to be one of the few that never flies commercial. Even Mariah flies commercial


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

why is her daughter dressed like that?


----------



## meluvs2shop

What a cool photograph with her boarding the plane.


----------



## MillerRocks

whoa is it just me or is casper packn some heat down there!! Bulge-a-rama


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, the kid should not have been there...

Jen's dress...too young on her.





Sassys said:


> 'Mommy, this is boring': Jennifer Lopez's daughter Emme looks less than impressed with her coveted front row seat at Chanel
> 
> First Victoria Beckham brought Harper to the front row of New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And now it appears a child is fast becoming the ultimate accessory in the front row as Jennifer Lopez became the latest star to bring her daughter to a fashion show.
> 
> The Latina singer/actress, 43, shared her coveted front row spot with four-year-old Emme, as well as her toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-coveted-row-seat-Chanel.html#ixzz289lLQ5po


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the red (especially) and the pink dress look.



karo said:


> It's a costly business trying to raise fund for an election campaign but Barack ***** can count on a a group of wealthy celebrities to help support his cause.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez was just one famous face eager to open her purse at a ********ic fundraiser in Paris last night.
> 
> The Get On the Floor singer, accompanied by toyboy Casper Smart, joined a select group of fashionistas, rock stars and Hollywood actors in Paris on Monday evening at an ***** Victory Fund cocktail party.
> 
> 
> 
> The former American Idol host teamed her thigh baring red dress with a pair of black stilettos and a slash of red lipstick, while her 25-year-old dancer boyfriend opted for a grey three-piece suit.
> Jennifer was recently included in the Forbes list of most powerful women, prompting speculation that she could soon move into the world of politics.
> 
> The 'Jenny From The Block' singer told British magazine Look.: 'Might you see me entering politics? Yeah, there are women popping up in all different places now.'
> 
> 'We'll see as time goes on. You know how women are, we'll start taking over little by little.'
> Hosted by Vogue editor Anna Wintour, guests at the party included Scarlett Johansson, Kanye West and Stella McCartney, Mick Jagger and Lee Radziwill.
> The low key $2,500-a-head reception was held at designer Kenzo Takadas former home, now a high-end private reception venue called La Maison 8.
> Wintour has already held two fundraisers for *****, who has been mocked by **********s for the events he's held with celebrities.
> It is understood that actress Scarlet Johansson gave a speech in support of President ***** during the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Johannson-*****-fundraiser.html#ixzz28AQVXHf0
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## Sassys

Her outfit cost HOW much? Jennifer Lopez's four-year-old daughter wears $2,400 worth of Chanel accessories to label's Paris show

She may be only four years old, but Jennifer Lopez's little girl certainly has expensive taste.

At the Chanel catwalk show at Paris Fashion Week yesterday, young Emme was wearing a staggering $2,410 worth of the label's accessories.

Though she appeared a tad bored as she joined her famous mother catwalk-side at the highly-anticipated event, she certainly looked the part, with a $2,100 butterfly bag and $310 brooch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...essories-labels-Paris-show.html#ixzz28HDgfWFX


----------



## chinableu

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I know it's just me but I think they're such a hot couple



Not just you!

I, too, think they're a hot couple.


----------



## bisbee

I think he's very un-attractive.  And...she looks like his older sister.  Not impressed at all by her choices in men!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like it all lately! And the trailer for her new movie with Jason Statham is out... she looks EXACTLy the same age as did in Out of Sight.... in '98!


----------



## Jahpson

chinableu said:


> I think she's gonna make an honest man outta him.
> 
> I smell husband number ????



She better, her kids are getting really attached to him.


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Rough life always on private jets.  She seems to be one of the few that never flies commercial. Even Mariah flies commercial



I have a friend that will only take her family jet, she will not fly commercial with "commoners" that is seriously what she says I'm like girrrrl


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> I have a friend that will only take her family jet, she will not fly commercial with "commoners" that is seriously what she says I'm like girrrrl



Honestly, if I had it like that I would only do private as well. But I don't think I would do it, if I was alone and it was a short trip


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Honestly, if I had it like that I would only do private as well. But I don't think I would do it, if I was alone and it was a short trip



Same here! She's always posting oh "One day trip to Miami", "Time for a month in Europe", "Doing it up in St. Tropez" I'm all kinds of green with envy and her photos UGH Ha


----------



## karo

Currently travelling around Europe as  she takes her Dance Again tour all around the world, Jennifer was seen  on Thursday afternoon as she left her Lisbon hotel.

Heading  to the Atlantic Pavilion arena for a rehearsal ahead of her show on  Friday evening Lopez was all smiles as she was greeted by waiting  photographers.

And  hours before her departure, the 43-year-old's beau Casper Smart was also  pictured leaving the hotel, no doubt to ensure that things at the venue  were running smoothly before his girlfriend arrived.

Still sporting a very large rock on her  ring finger, Jennifer stepped out in an all Autumn ensemble made up of a  beige long sleeved top, tailored khaki trousers and nude open toe  gladiator heels.


Completing her look, the  mother-of-twins wore a stone coloured baker boy hat whilst allowing her  locks to cascade down her shoulders.

Hiding  her eyes behind a pair of blacked out sunglasses, Lopez opted to add a  splash of colour to her look with a lashing of scarlet lipstick. 

She accesorised with a small silver cross necklace, large hooped earrings, several rings and a black clutch bag. 

Dressed  down and ready to get to work, Casper kept it cool in a pair of Nike  trainers, black tracksuit bottoms and a grey printed T-shirt, whilst  adhering to the rules of Hollywood glamour by wearing a pair of  sunglasses. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rehearsals-Lisbon-concert.html#ixzz28MjCy8N7 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## chowlover2

I love this look!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I love this look!



Me too!!


----------



## cfca22

Sassys said:


> Me too!!



me 3


----------



## lovehgss1

Me 4


----------



## chowlover2

J Lo does casual so well, at least 99% of the time-LOL!


----------



## fashion16

Sassys said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I had it like that I would only do private as well. But I don't think I would do it, if I was alone and it was a short trip



If you have ever flown private, you would know that it is literally painful to go back to commercial. I am speaking from personal experience.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm normally not into the hammer pants-maybe bc I'm old enough to remember the first time time they were popular-
But man, I love this look! Love love that color palette too. I wore colors similar to that today.


----------



## laf724

karo said:
			
		

> She's been dating Casper Smart for  almost a year, and it seems Jennifer Lopez has fully welcomed her toyboy  lover into the family fold.
> 
> Stepping  out for a day of family fun in Paris on Tuesday, the pair looked like  the perfect couple as they wandered through the streets of the French  capital with the 43-year-old singer's twins Max and Emme in tow.
> 
> And  it would seem the four-year-old tots are perfectly content in the  company of the 24-year-old backing dancer, with adorable Emme holding  hands with both Casper and Jennifer as they embarked on their shopping  trip.
> 
> Although the group were surrounded by  photographers desperate to get a snap of the couple, both Max - who was  being carried by a female assistant - and Emme took the attention in  their stride, with Emme even grinning broadly at the snappers.
> 
> The On The Floor hitmaker looked chic  and sophisticated as she stepped out with her family and boyfriend,  teaming black capri pants with matching patent brogues and an oversized  roll-neck sweater.
> 
> Finishing  off her look with a black quilted Chanel handbag, her brunette locks  scraped back into a ponytail and dark sunglasses adorning her face, the  star looked effortlessly stylish.
> 
> Meanwhile, Casper teamed a black  cardigan with a white T-shirt, grey trousers and black boots, while  little Max seemed to be taking his cue from his new step-daddy in a  similar ensemble.
> 
> But  it was Emme who stole the show, looking simply adorable in a pretty pink  Chanel dress, fuchsia pumps, a white cardigan and a super-cute white  butterfly-detail bag.
> 
> After  a day of shopping, the group were then spotted boarding a private jet  to Lisbon, Portugal, where Jennifer will perform the latest stage of her  Dance Again tour.
> 
> Although she has been touring for some time, the concert is being filmed for upcoming 3D documentary Dance Again.
> 
> The  film will feature her singing and dancing, as well as interviews with  Jennifer reflecting on her relationship with Casper following her split  from third husband Marc Anthony - the father of Max and Emme -last year.
> 
> It's  been a busy few days for the group, who have been making the most of  the Paris Fashion Week shows during their time in the French capital  after being flown in to attend a Barack ***** fundraiser.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, Jennifer and  Casper made their way to Espace Ephemere Tuileries to watch Valentino's  Spring/Summer 2013 show, with the singer showcasing her stunning curves  in a flirty candy pink Valentino dress.
> 
> Earlier  in the day Jennifer was seen at the Chanel show with both Casper and  little Emme, who looked rather bored and antsy as she fidgeted in the  front row.
> 
> For her appearance, the former  American Idol judge dressed to complement the show's Spring/Summer  collection in a low-cut white dress and black high-heels with padlock  detail.
> Jennifer and Casper  have been dating since November 2011, following the star's split from  third husband and father of her children, Marc Anthony, earlier that  year
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2212180/Jennifer-Lopez-joined-toyboy-lover-Casper-Smart-hits-shops-Paris-twins-Max-Emme.html#ixzz28F1G0BlB
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Can anyone ID the bag is it lamb navy?  It looks like a spin on the classic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Beautiful woman, she looks great!


----------



## angelcove

^love her sandal booties. Can any1 ID???  Thx


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks great and I also love her look. Totally put together, easy, accessible, flattering...on point.


----------



## Michele26

lovehgss1 said:


> Me 4



Me 5


----------



## butterfli312

Michele26 said:


> Me 5



Me 6 no one does it like JLO:worthy:


----------



## aleksdowntown

Can anyone ID the sunglasss she wears in Lisbon? Totally fab


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez has long had a reputation for giving it her all during live concerts.
And it seems the 43-year-old entertainer does nothing less during a dress rehearsal.
The  Latin bombshell was seen dancing and singing her heart out on stage  this week, after she opened the practice run for the Portugal leg of her  Dance Again world tour to the public. 
 The Anaconda actress, who did her  run through at the Pavilhao Atlantico arena in Lisbon, paraded several  costume changes during the course of Thursday's show.
She  wore a blue sequined leotard with rows of blue tassels, which showed  off her famous curves as she sang and pranced around the stage with her  male and female dancers.
The singer, who will perform at the same  venue on Friday night as part of her Dance Again world tour, decided to  open her practice run to the public.
 She announced on her website that  1,500 fans could use their concert tickets to claim a spot for the  performance. 
Despite the free offer, members of her crew were seen clutching large amounts of tickets to give away to passers by outside  right up until the start of the practice show. 

Inside,  however, the fans seemed to love the opportunity for a more personal  brush with J-Lo, and gave the Puerto Rican recording artist a warm  reception. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sels-practice-run-Portugal.html#ixzz28QXdv8qh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Nathalya

Damn those abs!


----------



## Belle49

Ugh she's just so perfect lol


----------



## Liliana85

Belle49 said:


> Ugh she's just so perfect lol



I know! Smh not fair. lol


Love the blue dress.


----------



## eggpudding

Did anyone else spot that ring on her finger...


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love how they referred to her as ''the Anaconda actress''....that movie was soooo terrible! I'm sure she would hate to see that reference..


----------



## domates

THOSE ABS!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Her abs are out of control!


----------



## karylicious

can anyone ID the pants please



karo said:


> Currently travelling around Europe as she takes her Dance Again tour all around the world, Jennifer was seen on Thursday afternoon as she left her Lisbon hotel.
> 
> Heading to the Atlantic Pavilion arena for a rehearsal ahead of her show on Friday evening Lopez was all smiles as she was greeted by waiting photographers.
> 
> And hours before her departure, the 43-year-old's beau Casper Smart was also pictured leaving the hotel, no doubt to ensure that things at the venue were running smoothly before his girlfriend arrived.
> 
> Still sporting a very large rock on her ring finger, Jennifer stepped out in an all Autumn ensemble made up of a beige long sleeved top, tailored khaki trousers and nude open toe gladiator heels.
> 
> 
> Completing her look, the mother-of-twins wore a stone coloured baker boy hat whilst allowing her locks to cascade down her shoulders.
> 
> Hiding her eyes behind a pair of blacked out sunglasses, Lopez opted to add a splash of colour to her look with a lashing of scarlet lipstick.
> 
> She accesorised with a small silver cross necklace, large hooped earrings, several rings and a black clutch bag.
> 
> Dressed down and ready to get to work, Casper kept it cool in a pair of Nike trainers, black tracksuit bottoms and a grey printed T-shirt, whilst adhering to the rules of Hollywood glamour by wearing a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rehearsals-Lisbon-concert.html#ixzz28MjCy8N7
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

'I touch base... I like her': Ben Affleck reveals he's still in contact with ex Jennifer Lopez

It's eight years since the world was transfixed by the antics of the duo dubbed 'Bennifer'.

But Ben Affleck has revealed he is still in touch with his ex-fiance Jennifer Lopez.

'We don't have the kind of relationship where she relies on me for advice,' he said of the star. 'But we do have the kind of relationship where there'll be an e-mail saying, "Oh, your movie looks great."'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contact-ex-Jennifer-Lopez.html#ixzz2908hVB4X


----------



## ByeKitty

Her body looks so good... She's so toned, but yet she still has the curves.. I wonder how she does that, because whenever I hit the gym I just lose weight


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez out in Bologna, Italy (October 11).


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder how Ben's wife feels about that. Between this revelation and another about his career and family life, I take it Ben can be brutally honest to a fault. 


Sassys said:


> 'I touch base... I like her': Ben Affleck reveals he's still in contact with ex Jennifer Lopez
> 
> It's eight years since the world was transfixed by the antics of the duo dubbed 'Bennifer'.
> 
> But Ben Affleck has revealed he is still in touch with his ex-fiance Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> 'We don't have the kind of relationship where she relies on me for advice,' he said of the star. 'But we do have the kind of relationship where there'll be an e-mail saying, "Oh, your movie looks great."'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contact-ex-Jennifer-Lopez.html#ixzz2908hVB4X


----------



## chinableu

Jen's been lookin' mighty happy as of late.

Casper must be doin' a hell of a job.


----------



## purplepinky

> Her body looks so good... She's so toned, but yet she still has the curves.. I wonder how she does that, because whenever I hit the gym I just lose weight



I would say this is one of those times where she is just blessed with great, curvy latina genes. Can't fight your genes, no matter how much time you spend in the gym. She is one lucky duck!!


----------



## pinkfeet

I think she works out a lot and / or eats healthy most  of the time 

Her younger pics weren't that great .. And she's been known to lapse and get slightly out of the normal Jlo shape. ( Cellulite, sagginess and mild lumps etc ) Then whips herself back into shape. 

Think she looks great but I don't think it's natural and age can lapse too often


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

purplepinky said:


> I would say this is one of those times where she is just blessed with great, curvy latina genes. Can't fight your genes, no matter how much time you spend in the gym. She is one lucky duck!!



I agree. It also helps that she's not a big drinker or smoker and does right by her body. She puts woman half her age to shame.


----------



## imashopaholic

Sometimes her hair looks thick and healthy, other days it looks like this! 



Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez out in Bologna, Italy (October 11).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm loving the street looks lately!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez has long had a reputation for giving it her all during live concerts.
> And it seems the 43-year-old entertainer does nothing less during a dress rehearsal.
> The  Latin bombshell was seen dancing and singing her heart out on stage  this week, after she opened the practice run for the Portugal leg of her  Dance Again world tour to the public.
> The Anaconda actress, who did her  run through at the Pavilhao Atlantico arena in Lisbon, paraded several  costume changes during the course of Thursday's show.
> She  wore a blue sequined leotard with rows of blue tassels, which showed  off her famous curves as she sang and pranced around the stage with her  male and female dancers.
> The singer, who will perform at the same  venue on Friday night as part of her Dance Again world tour, decided to  open her practice run to the public.
> She announced on her website that  1,500 fans could use their concert tickets to claim a spot for the  performance.
> Despite the free offer, members of her crew were seen clutching large amounts of tickets to give away to passers by outside  right up until the start of the practice show.
> 
> Inside,  however, the fans seemed to love the opportunity for a more personal  brush with J-Lo, and gave the Puerto Rican recording artist a warm  reception.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sels-practice-run-Portugal.html#ixzz28QXdv8qh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I thought this was Beyonce for a minute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> Her body looks so good... She's so toned, but yet she still has the curves.. I wonder how she does that, because whenever I hit the gym I just lose weight



It's called 'great genes'.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> It's called 'great genes'.



She sure has great genes, but I'm pretty sure she also has a personal trainer that provides her with a good exercise regimen to get her body in this "curvy-toned" shape.


----------



## Michele26

ByeKitty said:


> She sure has great genes, but I'm pretty sure she also has a personal trainer that provides her with a good exercise regimen to get her body in this "curvy-toned" shape.



Plus she's a dancer & probably has the best trainer that money could buy.


----------



## imgg

pinkfeet said:


> I think she works out a lot and / or eats healthy most  of the time
> 
> *Her younger pics weren't that great* .. And she's been known to lapse and get slightly out of the normal Jlo shape. ( Cellulite, sagginess and mild lumps etc ) Then whips herself back into shape.
> 
> Think she looks great but I don't think it's natural and age can lapse too often



Yeah, back in the 90's when she started gaining popularity, her body didn't look as good as it does now.  Great genes and a great surgeon!


----------



## Sassys

Showing some love to her German fans, Jennifer Lopez arrived at the Ritz Carlton Hotel in Berlin this afternoon


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those pants remind me of skidz


----------



## CobaltBlu

Looks like her little one is going to have some fierce swagger when she grows up!!!


----------



## bisousx

That is one fug outfit she's wearing.


----------



## Bag*Snob

imashopaholic said:


> Sometimes her hair looks thick and healthy, other days it looks like this!



She has worn wigs/extensions for years.


----------



## Michele26

Kids look just like their father.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm sure her concert dates all over the world is keeping her in her best shape ever.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Showing some love to her German fans, Jennifer Lopez arrived at the Ritz Carlton Hotel in Berlin this afternoon



I like the sunglasses and the sweater. Everything else is a no.


----------



## karo

She recently played down her popularity, admitting she is hardly curing cancer when it comes to her job.
But Jennifer Lopez proved she has plenty of admirers around the world regardless on Thursday as she stepped out in Italy.
The performer was caught in a huge crowd of fans when she emerged from her hotel in Bologna.Donning a grey ensemble with a gold  watch and oversize sunglasses, the red-lipped beauty looked every inch  the superstar leaving the Grand Hotel Majestic before her concert in  Casalecchio Di Reno. 
Sporting a wavy mop of blonde locks,  the 43-year-old was accompanied by her boyfriend and backing dancing  Casper Smart, 25, who led the way to a waiting car for his boss.
Lopez  was absolutely swarming with fans around her, with plenty of youngsters  on the buildings exterior and dozens of grown men in business suits  flowing behind her with camera phones out of the accommodation.
But she didnt seem to mind the over-the-top attention as she battled to get past in the rain.
Jennifer  continuously waved to those waiting to catch a glimpse of her and at  one point stood on the edge of her vehicle to blow kisses to the throngs  of people.
To be fair she did tweet a message notifying her 'lovers' that she would be exiting her hotel shortly.
She wrote on Twitter: 'Hey LOVERS about to leave hotel in 20 minutes on my way to venue!! Is Bologna ready to #DANCEAGAIN !!'

Later  that evening she wowed on stage in a bejewelled body suit which she  seemingly wore Spanx underneath to help keep her curves in check.
 The mother-of-two has been delighting fans over the past few months with her Dance Again world tour.
And  while the singer has received positive reviews from the majority of  critics, she admitted prior to undertaking the tour that she was more  than a little nervous.
However, mother-of-two Jennifer added that she calmed down when she got things in perspective.
She  said: 'It's not rocket science. I'm not curing cancer. I'm just  entertaining. I had to remind myself, as much work as it is, and as much  as I want to do well, everybody there wants to do their best and be  successful.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-fans-exits-Italian-hotel.html#ixzz29AQrcEbJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so glam, love it.


----------



## Sassys

Just saw Jennifer in a Verizon commercial. Makes wonder if the money is running down


----------



## chowlover2

Idol really revitalized her career. I think she & Stephen Tyler were let go, it did too much for Jennifer's career for her to leave willingly. Maybe she is just grabbing anything she can so she can strike while the iron is still hot.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Emme is too adorable


----------



## Swanky

JJ
























Jennifer Lopez leaves her hotel en route to her concert performance venue on Saturday night (October 13) in Berlin, Germany.

The 43-year-old entertainer, who was joined by beau Casper Smart, performed to a pumped up crowd at the O2 World arena later in the evening!

&#8220;Berlin!! So many memories bought back tonight&#8230;Thanks for making it another special one!! #LOVE! #DanceAgainWorldTour2012&#8243; JLo tweeted after the show.


----------



## azania

Is she wearing a full weave?


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love the last outfit


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She pulls off those sunnies so well.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Just saw Jennifer in a Verizon commercial. Makes wonder if the money is running down



Endorsements like those (along with Fiat, Venus, L'Oreal, etc) are what helped bring in the 50 million she made last year. JLo likes to maintain a certain lifestyle which means she always has to be working.


----------



## chinableu

Casper is growin' on me like mold on cheese.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That melon-headed BF of hers is livin' the life!


----------



## TanyFashionista

She looks amazing, hot and she is rocking that outfit! this woman never ages!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That melon-headed BF of hers is livin' the life!


----------



## Liliana85

She looks great. I love her sunglasses.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That melon-headed BF of hers is livin' the life!


 

Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Jahpson

chowlover2 said:


> *Idol really revitalized her career.* I think she & Stephen Tyler were let go, it did too much for Jennifer's career for her to leave willingly. Maybe she is just grabbing anything she can so she can strike while the iron is still hot.


----------



## chowlover2

I just read an interview with her, and she must get flack abut Caspar's looks. She said she dates men she finds have a sweetness to them ,that means more than looks. Of course if the guy is ugly, she looks that mch better next to him. I really think it's a matter of convenience for her on the road.


----------



## knasarae

chowlover2 said:


> I just read an interview with her, and she must get flack abut Caspar's looks. She said she dates men she finds have a sweetness to them ,that means more than looks. Of course if the guy is ugly, she looks that mch better next to him. I really think it's a matter of convenience for her on the road.


 
I believe that.  I honestly couldn't see JLo working out with someone who was as "good looking" as she is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Others might not find him physically attractive but that doesn't mean that she doesn't. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## chowlover2

I would love to know what he looks like with a full head of hair. Some guys can rock the bald look, unattractive ones, no way. But I can see why he does it, very easy care for a dancer.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> I just read an interview with her, and she must get flack abut Caspar's looks. *She said she dates men she finds have a sweetness to them ,that means more than looks*. Of course if the guy is ugly, she looks that mch better next to him. I really think it's a matter of convenience for her on the road.




Sounds like she knows he's not all that to look at, but as she mentions he's "sweet" so that means more. I actually agree with her.


----------



## whimsic

He's not ugly, he's in great shape, and he's a dancer (I.e. has stamina!), add to tht he seems good with the kids .. Looks aren't really that important when you have all that.


----------



## Michele26

whimsic said:


> He's not ugly, he's in great shape, and he's a dancer *(I.e.* *has stamina!)*, add to tht he seems good with the kids .. Looks aren't really that important when you have all that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

whimsic said:


> He's not ugly, he's in great shape, and he's a dancer (I.e. has stamina!), add to tht he seems good with the kids .. Looks aren't really that important when you have all that.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Stamina!! Doll!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Ben was the most handsome man she ever dated.


----------



## cfca22

Jahpson said:


> Ben was the most handsome man she ever dated.



totally agree with you


----------



## whimsic

CobaltBlu said:


> Stamina!! Doll!!!



Babe,

Stamina > face !!


----------



## chowlover2

cfca22 said:


> totally agree with you


+2


----------



## CobaltBlu

whimsic said:


> Babe,
> 
> Stamina > face !!




Totally agree.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ben never did much for me. I'd honestly take Diddy over Ben but I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## bisousx

Ben was the ONLY handsome man she dated. Imo


----------



## LavenderIce

Ex-husband #2 Cris Judd was handsome too.  He's also a dancer=stamina and looked good when he dressed up for the red carpet.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ben never did much for me. I'd honestly take Diddy over Ben but I'm probably in the minority.





*crickets*


----------



## TanyFashionista

Ben looked his best when he was with Jennifer, and she was also the happiest and most in love with him, I think he was the love of her life.


----------



## chowlover2

TanyFashionista said:
			
		

> Ben looked his best when he was with Jennifer, and she was also the happiest and most in love with him, I think he was the love of her life.



I think he Is pretty smitten with Jennifer Garner. I do think he learned to keep his relationship on the down low after all the Bennifer press.


----------



## Swanky

He was never himself w/ her. . .  he got caught up.

The problem w/ Casper? He's on her payroll


----------



## TanyFashionista

chowlover2 said:


> I think he Is pretty smitten with Jennifer Garner. I do think he learned to keep his relationship on the down low after all the Bennifer press.



It's hard to tell by all the late interviews he has been given about his marriage, to me imo Ben played it safe and settled with Jennifer Garner, I am not saying he doesn't love her, but I just don't see the sparks and passion with her.


----------



## AEGIS

who is that coat by?

i think Casper is cute /shrugs/
i dont find Ben all that attractive either
he only looks good made up


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ben was definitely the most handsome but she should have stuck with Diddy, and been Jenny from the block.


----------



## Jahpson

bisousx said:


> Ben was the ONLY handsome man she dated. Imo



Even more accurate.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> Even more accurate.



_oh yeah! he was making the TV rounds last week promoting his new movie and damn did he look good. hasn't aged much at all and he's been in hollywood a long time. _


----------



## meluvs2shop

whimsic said:


> He's not ugly, he's in great shape, and he's a dancer (I.e. has stamina!), add to tht he seems good with the kids .. Looks aren't really that important when you have all that.



_lol @ stamina!

listen, i'm a fan of marc anthony b/c i'm a HUGE salsa fan BUT his body was 
and casper's body is !
so if his other manly part is in check i can see how Jenny from the Block is a happy lady...for now...after all this is Jennifer we're talking about._


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> *crickets*



 I said I was going to be in the minority. Ben does zero for me so if I had to choose based on looks alone Diddy would win....unfortunately.


----------



## kittenslingerie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ben never did much for me. I'd honestly take Diddy over Ben but I'm probably in the minority.



I liked JLo best with Diddy, but from what I read he screwed up pretty bad.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


> Stamina!! Doll!!!




:giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LavenderIce said:


> Ex-husband #2 *Cris Judd* was handsome too.  He's also a dancer=stamina and looked good when he dressed up for the red carpet.




Yeah he wasn't bad looking at all


----------



## bisousx

Oh, I completely forgot about Cris Judd! He was yummy


----------



## Michele26

bisousx said:


> Oh, I completely forgot about Cris Judd! He was yummy



He was on an episode of the RHONJ choreographing a dance for Melissa.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez celebrating her sister Lynda's birthday in Paris - 10/15


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & Casper takes Emme shopping - Paris 10/15


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wonder what her sister is doing now. That dress she's wearing is very short looks like she's missing her pants.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She is giving all leg in the club pic. She looks great, as always tho!


----------



## knasarae

If I had to choose from JLO's men I would be single. 

Man, I don't have the resources but I'm going to do my best to age as gracefully as she has.


----------



## ByeKitty

Emme looks just like her mother!


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Wonder what her sister is doing now.* That dress she's wearing is very short looks like she's missing her pants*.


 Yup!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's giving so much leg in that dress. It's a bit short but I like it.


----------



## GOALdigger

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I said I was going to be in the minority. Ben does zero for me so if I had to choose based on looks alone Diddy would win....unfortunately.


 

I second that plus he can dress.


----------



## TanyFashionista

Emme is so cute, and I love how Jennifer can wear heels but flats as well


----------



## tangowithme

CobaltBlu said:


> Stamina!! Doll!!!



If the stamina is all in the legs... pffffft.


----------



## expensive shoes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ben never did much for me. I'd honestly take Diddy over Ben but I'm probably in the minority.



No, doll your not alone, I heart him


----------



## bisousx

tangowithme said:


> If the stamina is all in the legs... pffffft.


----------



## CobaltBlu

tangowithme said:


> If the stamina is all in the legs... pffffft.



DOLL!!!!  Thats RILL important too!
*dead*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn, looking GREAT in these last two outfits!

For my personal taste, Ben was the best guy she dated, but I think she was best matched with Marc. By far


----------



## Perfect Day

Sassys said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez celebrating her sister Lynda's birthday in Paris - 10/15
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/article01585c966000005d.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/article01585ce68000005d.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/article01585cea3000005d.jpg/



looking HOT!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> If the stamina is all in the legs... pffffft.




:lolots:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Emme is cuter to me every day.


----------



## chowlover2

californiaCRUSH said:
			
		

> Emme is cuter to me every day.



Thank goodness she looks like her Mom!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

chowlover2 said:


> Thank goodness she looks like her Mom!



Yeah, seriously. Marc is no bueno.


----------



## butterfli312

GOALdigger said:


> I second that plus he can dress.



Loves me some Diddy


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Can't stop, won't stop.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

If Benny wasn't gay, he should have married J. Lo.  He's been with her through ALL of her menz!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> If Benny wasn't gay, he should have married J. Lo.  He's been with her through ALL of her menz!!


----------



## Michele26

I don't see the resemblance with J Lo & Emme.


----------



## kittenslingerie

That last outfit is not doing Jenny any favors. When you have "good" curves why try to make them look frumpy....


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> If Benny wasn't gay, he should have married J. Lo.  He's been with her through ALL of her menz!!



It did not stop Diane Von Furtsenberg (spelling?).
Who knows later in life?


----------



## Sassys

Out in London




JLo, is that you? Jennifer Lopez wraps up warm in unusually unglamorous outfit as she hits the London shops

It's not exactly the kind of glamorous outfit we're used to Jennifer Lopez in.

The pop star was spotted out and about in London today looking less than her usual stylish self.

The 43-year-old singer wrapped up warm to combat the chilly Autumn weather as she enjoyed a day out with her 25-year-old toyboy Casper Smart.

Looking uncharacteristically casual in a tracksuit and a warm bubble hat, the only splash of glamour in her outfit was her usual pair of large designer sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-outfit-hits-London-shops.html#ixzz2A2udZ2Jg


----------



## Sassys

Leaving London Hotel


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gawjus, her abs are so inspiring!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her body is insane.


----------



## chn

I love her cozy casual outfit. Even in sweats, she still looks glam.


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:
			
		

> Gawjus, her abs are so inspiring!



I see them and die!


----------



## Liliana85

Damn her abs. I need to print her pic out and put it on my wall for motivation.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Out in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLo, is that you? Jennifer Lopez wraps up warm in unusually unglamorous outfit as she hits the London shops
> 
> It's not exactly the kind of glamorous outfit we're used to Jennifer Lopez in.
> 
> The pop star was spotted out and about in London today looking less than her usual stylish self.
> 
> The 43-year-old singer wrapped up warm to combat the chilly Autumn weather as she enjoyed a day out with her 25-year-old toyboy Casper Smart.
> 
> Looking uncharacteristically casual in a tracksuit and a warm bubble hat, the only splash of glamour in her outfit was her usual pair of large designer sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-outfit-hits-London-shops.html#ixzz2A2udZ2Jg


Can't understand for the life of my why anyone would step outside in pyjamas. There are comfortable clothes that are, y'know, sightly.


----------



## Sassys

Out in London 10/23/12


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Leaving London Hotel


 Take note, that ain't no lipo'd belly there!!!!

Her and Rihianna have the best abs.  Inspiration.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/24/2012 

I haven't worn a full tracksuit (matching pants/jacket) in years. I know she loves them but I wish she would put them away. Nice Birkin.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That's one of the classic JLo looks she's trademarked over the years; since 2001-ish, I remember. She can pull it off still and looks fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's one of the classic JLo looks she's trademarked over the years; since 2001-ish, I remember. She can pull it off still and looks fab!




Yup! cute and comfy. She even makes that look good.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her skin looks good too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her skin looks good too!



Yep but her skin always looks fab. She's proof that if you do right by your body, your body will do right by you. She seems to live a clean lifestyle and it shows in her skin and body.


----------



## ByeKitty

Still not getting why she would wear a tracksuit with a Birkin that..._almost _matches in color. The whole thing just looks horrible to me.


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> Still not getting why she would wear a tracksuit with a Birkin that..._almost _matches in color. The whole thing just looks horrible to me.



That combination looked off to me, too, ByeKitty.


----------



## karo

*Where's Casper? Jennifer Lopez goes solo at charity gala after gushing messages with toyboy to mark their one-year anniversary *

She may have just celebrated her one-year anniversary with toyboy Casper Smart.
But  on Saturday night, Jennifer Lopez went solo on the red carpet as she  attended the 21st UNESCO Charity Gala in Dusseldorf, Germany.
The  43-year-old looked stunning in an asymmetric black lace dress with a  matching sash belt as she posed up on the red carpet, brightening up her  sombre ensemble with a slick of bright pink lipstick.However, one person not present to appreciate the mother-of-two's glamorous appearance was her 25-year-old boyfriend Smart.
Jennifer's solo red carpet attendance  came just two days after she kept herself occupied exchanging gushing  messages with her man to celebrate their one-year anniversary.
The singer kicked off the messaging, telling her 'Bear' Casper: '@BEAUcasperSMART BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today is OUR's!! 
'Thank you for sharing your beautiful smile with me everyday! ?#SpecialDay #LOVE! (sic)'
Casper then replied: '"Happy  1 yr. anniversary to the most Gorgeous, Kind, Sweet, Funny, Beautiful  Lil Bear in the world.... Love Bear #October25 (sic).'
 Despite three failed marriages,  Jennifer, who has four-year-old twins Max and Emme with her former  husband Marc Anthony, recently insisted she still believes love is the  most important thing.
She said: "You have to believe there's somebody out there who is trustworthy, who'll stick in there.
"It's  difficult when a family breaks up. I'm still living through it, just  trying to do my best with the kids and moving on. It was one of the most  difficult decisions I've ever made. 

'It's been tough but I still believe in love. That would be my message: love is the most important thing.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yboy-mark-year-anniversary.html#ixzz2AbiblGTr 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Beautiful but I hate that expression she makes when posing, lol.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Track suits are no bueno.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks gorgeous in the most recent pics!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Beautiful but I hate that expression she makes when posing, lol.



That's her signature sexy face, lol.

She looks gorgeous and that lip color is fab.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

JLo & Beau are in Katie. He grabbed Katie on stage to dance lol He's very charming IMHO. JLo seems smitten.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

flsurfergirl3 said:


> JLo & Beau are *in Katie. He grabbed Katie *on stage to dance lol He's very charming IMHO. JLo seems smitten.



Where is Katie and who is Katie, lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:
			
		

> Where is Katie and who is Katie, lol.



I imagine Katie Couric's new talk show. All regular programming is upended here I live due to Hurricane Sandy coverage.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Katie Couric's new talk show. All regular programming is upended here I live due to Hurricane Sandy coverage.



Ohh, ON Katie's new show, lol. I get it.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Where is Katie and who is Katie, lol.



omg sorry. The Katie Couric Show


----------



## Cherrasaki

That is a beautiful gown she has on. Regarding the matchy track suit I think that look wouldn't be as flattering on someone else but because it's JLo she can pull it off and make it work although not her best look. She usually dresses and accessorizes very well.


----------



## Tarhls

I'm in love with Casper's Louboutin collection.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## TazMonkey

TMI Casper!  Pull up your pants!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo looks cute and Casper looks....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks pretty as always and Casper does have a nice body, I'll give that to him.


----------



## cfca22

She looks so cute


----------



## anabg

Casper does look good from the neck down.


----------



## chowlover2

I think he would look much better with a full head of hair. The bald look does him no favors.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't need to see Casper's naked torso.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer looks cute...Casper is doing the most but he has a nice body.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

TazMonkey said:


> TMI Casper!  Pull up your pants!




agree, that does not look good ew.


----------



## karo

*A lovers stroll: Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart go on a romantic evening walk as tour takes them to Copenhagen*

Jennifer Lopez's tour so far has taken  her all over the world but despite all the traveling, boyfriend Casper  Smart stays by her side.

The  couple were spotted hand-in-hand during a lovers stroll on Friday  evening as her Dance Again tour brought them to Copenhagen, Denmark.

Dressed  for the Scandinavian chill, the lovebirds went for a spot of shopping  as they made their way through the capital's high street.
And despite having a private moment  with her boyfriend, JLo was more than happy to sign a few autographs  when she ran into fans during her walk.

Casper looked dapper as he sported a pair of thick rimmed glasses which he teamed up with a big black scarf.

The  43-year-old superstar herself looked comfortable in a stylish white  coat and a cute bobble hat as she cosied up to her boyfriend of a year.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-evening-walk-Copenhagen.html#ixzz2BHZyzL9Q 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## flsurfergirl3

He has the Waldo glasses and she has the beanie lol

I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

flsurfergirl3 said:


> He has the Waldo glasses and she has the beanie lol
> 
> *I can't get enough of them.*



I know, me neither. I think they're great together.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love Jen's winter wear.


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:
			
		

> I know, me neither. I think they're great together.



They look adorable in those pics, Casper is growing on me, and Jen looks really happy with him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They really do look great together.


----------



## tangowithme

They really do look happy together.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ELLEvGirl

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/article222788415d983560.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/article222788415d984240.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/article222788415d984360.jpg/



Any ID on the sunnies? Ty


----------



## igossips

They really look great together and both are looking adorable in all all pics.


----------



## karo

*Is she going for sporty or stylish? Jennifer Lopez suffers a fashion  faux pas in bizarre ensemble of fur coat and tracksuit bottoms *

She no doubt has a wardrobe stacked to the brim with designer garments which would be the envy of most women. 

But  Jennifer Lopez couldn't seem to make her mind up on what look she was  going for as she stepped out in Stockholm on Monday night. 

Donning  a somewhat bizarre combination of red tracksuit bottoms and a glamorous  fur-trimmed coat, the 43-year-old singer suffered a definite fashion  faux pas in the unusual ensemble. While the superstar's top half looked  chic and stylish in a tan coat, biscuit-coloured jumper and pashmina,  her bottom half certainly let her down. 
The On The Floor hitmaker was a far  cry from her usually preened and polished self in a pair of baggy bright  red tracksuit bottoms and white-trimmed trainers.

But  Jennifer managed to inject a spot of glamour to her ensemble with a red  crocodile skin Hermes handbag and a pair of oversized sunglasses, while  her locks tumbled in dramatic curls around her shoulders.
Despite her fashion faux pas, the  star was grinning from ear-to-ear as she stepped out in the Swedish  capital ahead of her appearance Ericsson Globe Arena as part of her  Dance Again world tour. 

As  usual, the singer's toyboy lover, Casper Smart, 25, was by her side as  she made her way to the show and the backing dancer had opted for an  equally casual look. 

Casper  wrapped up against the cold winter weather in a black leather jacket,  hooded jumper, jeans, trainers and a baseball cap to shelter his shaved  head.
Despite the tour's hectic schedule, Jennifer and Casper have managed to squeeze in romance here and there.

On  Friday, the couple enjoyed a romantic lovers' stroll in Copenhagen,  Denmark, stopping to shop in some of the city's boutique stores.

Meanwhile,  the loved-up pair enjoyed a date night on Sunday evening when they  headed to the cinema to catch the latest film in the James Bond  franchise, Skyfall. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...coat-red-tracksuit-bottoms.html#ixzz2BRcQRJVa 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## caligurl209

Any I'd on these jeans? Tia  if not does anyone know the style? Boyfriend? Boot cut?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I not big on Uggs but she looks cute in hers. Laid back and cute.


----------



## Liliana85

Love her hair.


----------



## Sassys

Hotel maid SACKED for asking Jennifer Lopez for her autograph after singer complained about being 'disturbed'

A hotel maid has lost her job after asking Jennifer Lopez for an autograph.

Pray Dodaj knocked on the singer's door when she was staying at the Melia Dusseldorf in Germany, but was turned away by two assistants.

The next day she was phoned and sacked after being told that JLo had complained about being disturbed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utograph-singer-complained.html#ixzz2BV18ObJo


----------



## clydekiwi

caligurl209 said:
			
		

> Any I'd on these jeans? Tia  if not does anyone know the style? Boyfriend? Boot cut?



I know i want those jeans. Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Hotel maid SACKED for asking Jennifer Lopez for her autograph after singer complained about being 'disturbed'
> 
> A hotel maid has lost her job after asking Jennifer Lopez for an autograph.
> 
> Pray Dodaj knocked on the singer's door when she was staying at the Melia Dusseldorf in Germany, but was turned away by two assistants.
> 
> The next day she was phoned and sacked after being told that JLo had complained about being disturbed.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utograph-singer-complained.html#ixzz2BV18ObJo



Womp. Kinda sucks that she lost her job but technically it was unprofessional for her to even ask for an autograph on the clock  She was out of line. 

I wouldn't have complained about it though. It's not serious enough for the woman to lose her job over.*


----------



## Starlett309

God J-Lo never ages and her body is just banging hot! Who is her trainer and how the hell does she stay looking so perfect?! I don't think any other celeb in Hollywood atolls so good for their age!


----------



## Sassys

'Thought you knew me better than this': Jennifer Lopez denies getting a maid sacked for asking for her autograph

Jennifer Lopez has vehemently denied that she was behind getting a maid sacked after the hotel worker asked for an autograph from the star.

The 43-year-old singer took to her Twitter account to defend herself in regards to the accusations.

Ironically, the Dance Again star said the first she had heard of the story was on the social networking site.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...id-sacked-asking-autograph.html#ixzz2BY8QJSsS


----------



## Sassys

In Istanbul


----------



## ByeKitty

I love the leather and mesh skirt she's wearing!


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> I know i want those jeans. Lol



Look like regular any brand jeans to me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that Malandrino skirt she's wearing in the newest pics.


----------



## bisbee

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know, me neither. I think they're great together.



I still can't get past the fact that he looks like her little brother (I'm being kind).  And I also don't think he's attractive at all - surely she can do better!


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think she cares about looks it is how the men treat her that counts which to me is a good thing.


----------



## Sasha2012

ByeKitty said:


> I love the leather and mesh skirt she's wearing!



Me too! I don't like the top and shoes she wore it with tho


----------



## yajaira

Sassys said:


> Hotel maid SACKED for asking Jennifer Lopez for her autograph after singer complained about being 'disturbed'
> 
> A hotel maid has lost her job after asking Jennifer Lopez for an autograph.
> 
> Pray Dodaj knocked on the singer's door when she was staying at the Melia Dusseldorf in Germany, but was turned away by two assistants.
> 
> The next day she was phoned and sacked after being told that JLo had complained about being disturbed.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utograph-singer-complained.html#ixzz2BV18ObJo



WOW! what a b*tch (jlo)


----------



## AEGIS

idk why anyone would feel bad for the maid.  no different then complaining about service anywhere and then the person gets fired.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She just denied it all happened, though.


----------



## tangowithme

AEGIS said:


> idk why anyone would feel bad for the maid.  no different then complaining about service anywhere and then the person gets fired.



That is one sorry-assed response. 

It may be that the maid needs her PAYCHECK, if you get my drift. There are people who actually WORK for a living, in menial, ill-paid jobs.  I feel sorry that the maid did not realize approaching the Goddess for a simple autograph was such a heinous offense.

Could it have been that she wanted to bring the autograph home to cherish for a long time to come? From a shining celebrity? And there you come off with "complaining about service and the person being fired". Yeah, right.


----------



## loves

Guess she forgot she was Jenny from the block....


----------



## loves

AEGIS said:
			
		

> idk why anyone would feel bad for the maid.  no different then complaining about service anywhere and then the person gets fired.



But she just wanted an autograph, not that she gave bad service. Granted the maid should have waited for the star to be out in public instead of disturbing her in the privacy of her hotel suite but she didn't deserve the sack. She was guilty of being a fan IMO. And without fans, jlo will be a nobody with just a big *** ( now trumped by Kim k's I might add so that makes jlo an ***-been?) lol just lightening up the thread.....

Asterixed words were to describe the buttocks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It was unprofessional of the maid to ask for an autograph on the clock. Period. She was out of line. I kinda feel bad for her but I have to agree with Aegis. JLo was a guest at the hotel and she asked not to be disturbed, the maid didn't respect those wishes and now she's out of a job. It sucks but


----------



## AEGIS

tangowithme said:


> That is one sorry-assed response.
> 
> It may be that the maid needs her PAYCHECK, if you get my drift. There are people who actually WORK for a living, in menial, ill-paid jobs.  I feel sorry that the maid did not realize approaching the Goddess for a simple autograph was such a heinous offense.
> 
> Could it have been that she wanted to bring the autograph home to cherish for a long time to come? From a shining celebrity? And there you come off with "complaining about service and the person being fired". Yeah, right.




meh. i would cherish a paycheck more than an autograph. that's sorry assed reasoning.


----------



## yajaira

tangowithme said:


> That is one sorry-assed response.
> 
> It may be that the maid needs her PAYCHECK, if you get my drift. There are people who actually WORK for a living, in menial, ill-paid jobs.  I feel sorry that the maid did not realize approaching the Goddess for a simple autograph was such a heinous offense.
> 
> Could it have been that she wanted to bring the autograph home to cherish for a long time to come? From a shining celebrity? And there you come off with "complaining about service and the person being fired". Yeah, right.



Thank you for this response. I couldn't have said it better


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've never understood the appeal of getting celebrity autographs. That said, If I was the maid the only autograph I'd be concerned with is the one on my paycheck!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I've never understood the appeal of getting celebrity autographs. That said, If I was the maid the only autograph I'd be concerned with is the one on my paycheck!



I agree! I mean really, what is a signature?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I agree! I mean really, what is a signature?



Right. Especially if it means risking your job for it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

tangowithme said:


> That is one sorry-assed response.
> 
> It may be that the maid needs her PAYCHECK, if you get my drift. There are people who actually WORK for a living, in menial, ill-paid jobs.  *I feel sorry that the maid did not realize approaching the Goddess for a simple autograph was such a heinous offense.*



the way I see it, if there is any truth to the fact that the maid rang the bell at J lo's room just to ask for the autograph, she was completely out of line and is not suited for working in a hotel with guests that require discretion and privacy. 

if I am staying at any 5 star hotel, and I mean little ol' non-celebrity me, and anyone from the staff comes to knock on my door unsolicited by me at any time, you better believe I will complain. and if the managers decide to fire the employee who didn't follow protocol, that sucks for them but I will still complain. 

it's a totally different scenario from asking for an autograph when j lo is passing in the hallway or down in the lobby or something.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I've never understood the appeal of getting celebrity autographs. !



Same here.


----------



## terebina786

tangowithme said:


> That is one sorry-assed response.
> 
> It may be that the maid needs her PAYCHECK, if you get my drift. There are people who actually WORK for a living, in menial, ill-paid jobs.  I feel sorry that the maid did not realize approaching the Goddess for a simple autograph was such a heinous offense.
> 
> Could it have been that she wanted to bring the autograph home to cherish for a long time to come? From a shining celebrity? And there you come off with "complaining about service and the person being fired". Yeah, right.



If she really needed her paycheck, she should've known better than to ask for an autograph while she was in her room.  I'm pretty sure hotel management teaches their employees these basic things.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> I've never understood the appeal of getting celebrity autographs. That said, If I was the maid the only autograph I'd be concerned with is the one on my paycheck!



Yep, so true.


----------



## bisousx

terebina786 said:


> If she really needed her paycheck, she should've known better than to ask for an autograph while she was in her room.  I'm pretty sure hotel management teaches their employees these basic things.



This. That being said, it is too bad that she lost her job.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She just said it's not true, lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe the maid was naive and didn't realize asking J.Lo for an autograph would cost her her job? I'm pretty sure she didn't make the "autograph vs. paycheck" calculation. I think the whole thing is quite sad, and a warning would've been enough. She didn't harm anyone.


----------



## Michele26

It's her job to find out the rules set up by the hotel for the employees. IMO, she should have been fired. Actions have consequences.


----------



## tangowithme

terebina786 said:


> If she really needed her paycheck, she should've known better than to ask for an autograph while she was in her room.  I'm pretty sure hotel management teaches their employees these basic things.



That is true.

But what keeps going through my mind is that it's the "little people" who scrape together their money to buy tickets to concerts and CD's. Without those "little people" celebrities often seem to disdain so much - they would not be celebrities. 

Never having been in the position of being a celebrity, I have no idea how it feels to be forever beleaguered, photographed, every outfit judged and critized, the way the children look, the way she hugs her boyfriend. It can't be easy.

But I would have hoped that "Jenny from the Block" would have remembered her beginnings, and shown graciousness. Had it not been for good fortune, she could have been the one vacuuming the room. 

With this, I am bowing out of this thread and the celebrity forum, period.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> In Istanbul


Oh man that skirt is... FIERCE. Anyone got an id?


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> Oh man that skirt is... FIERCE. Anyone got an id?




Catherine Malandrino


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Catherine Malandrino



man $750. I'll wait for that sale...


----------



## azania

jamidee said:


> man $750. I'll wait for that sale...



can you post a link please? I cannot find it :/


----------



## jamidee

azania said:


> can you post a link please? I cannot find it :/



http://shop.catherinemalandrino.com/m/malandrino/erotica-skirt.html
she's also worn the dress on American Idol.


----------



## azania

jamidee said:


> http://shop.catherinemalandrino.com/m/malandrino/erotica-skirt.html
> she's also worn the dress on American Idol.



Thank you! Love the skirt!


----------



## MsReya

ByeKitty said:
			
		

> Maybe the maid was naive and didn't realize asking J.Lo for an autograph would cost her her job? I'm pretty sure she didn't make the "autograph vs. paycheck" calculation. I think the whole thing is quite sad, and a warning would've been enough. She didn't harm anyone.



True. People are so harsh, what a terrible everybody for themselves -world some of you must live in? Plus I'm pretty sure Queen Jenny from the block didn't open the door herself, so now her hired help is above the mere mortals as well?


----------



## clydekiwi

Ita a warning was all she needed. If it was me i would of have knocked on the door also because i love jlo that much!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Maybe it didn't happen?? Jlo has issued a denial that it happened and said it was hurtful. She doesn't usually respond to rumors but since this seemed worse than the rest, she denied it. I believe her.


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe it didn't happen?? Jlo has issued a denial that it happened and said it was hurtful. She doesn't usually respond to rumors but since this seemed worse than the rest, she denied it. I believe her.



It says that hotel managment confirmed an incident.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...denies-getting-fired-autograph_n_2089292.html


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe it didn't happen?? Jlo has issued a denial that it happened and said it was hurtful. She doesn't usually respond to rumors but since this seemed worse than the rest, she denied it. I believe her.



I believe it. I know of people that have worked with her and they all say she is a major b$tch


----------



## Bornsocialite26

caligurl209 said:


> Any I'd on these jeans? Tia  if not does anyone know the style? Boyfriend? Boot cut?



Im guessing it's Rock and republic I have the same exact pair! oh yeah!!! BF jeans are so so back!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> That is true.
> 
> But what keeps going through my mind is that *it's the "little people" who scrape together their money to buy tickets to concerts and CD's. Without those "little people" celebrities often seem to disdain so much - they would not be celebrities.
> 
> Never having been in the position of being a celebrity, I have no idea how it feels to be forever beleaguered, photographed, every outfit judged and critized, the way the children look, the way she hugs her boyfriend. It can't be easy.
> 
> But I would have hoped that "Jenny from the Block" would have remembered her beginnings, and shown graciousness. Had it not been for good fortune, she could have been the one vacuuming the room. *With this, I am bowing out of this thread and the celebrity forum, period.


----------



## Sassys

J.Lo doesn't do deck shoes! Ms Lopez hits the seas in Istanbul in some thigh high boots and trademark shades

Combining work and pleasure is something Jennifer Lopez is getting very good at.

The 43-year-old is in Turkey where she will perform her first ever concerts in the country and has brought along toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart and her two children Max and Emme.

After sampling some belly dancing last week the couple, who recently celebrated their first anniversary, hired a boat with friends.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-boots-trademark-shades.html#ixzz2CmBlUM4c


----------



## Ladybug09

now that's how you wear over the knee boot KK and not looke like a hooker.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The heel on that boot bothers me. It would've looked better with just a flat boot. 

I forgot she was still on tour.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> J.Lo doesn't do deck shoes! Ms Lopez hits the seas in Istanbul in some thigh high boots and trademark shades
> 
> Combining work and pleasure is something Jennifer Lopez is getting very good at.
> 
> The 43-year-old is in Turkey where she will perform her first ever concerts in the country and has brought along toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart and her two children Max and Emme.
> 
> After sampling some belly dancing last week the couple, who recently celebrated their first anniversary, hired a boat with friends.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-boots-trademark-shades.html#ixzz2CmBlUM4c



I want to be her toyboy... please oh please oh please. 

I'm no lezzie, but I'd consider the turnabout if given the chance to be jenny from the block's sugarbaby. Oh what fun I would have and how great I would dress! I'll be sending you a post card ladies!!


----------



## jamidee

Ladybug09 said:


> now that's how you wear over the knee boot KK and not looke like a hooker.



kk was born and bred a hooker even nun garb would make that skankahoe look like a hooker


----------



## sdkitty

tangowithme said:


> That is true.
> 
> But what keeps going through my mind is that it's the "little people" who scrape together their money to buy tickets to concerts and CD's. Without those "little people" celebrities often seem to disdain so much - they would not be celebrities.
> 
> Never having been in the position of being a celebrity, I have no idea how it feels to be forever beleaguered, photographed, every outfit judged and critized, the way the children look, the way she hugs her boyfriend. It can't be easy.
> 
> But I would have hoped that "Jenny from the Block" would have remembered her beginnings, and shown graciousness. *Had it not been for good fortune, she could have been the one vacuuming the room*.
> 
> With this, I am bowing out of this thread and the celebrity forum, period.



Agree....and the other thing I can't get past with her is her speech.  She's a very rich and powerful woman and still talks like a Bronx street kid.


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> I want to be her toyboy... please oh please oh please.
> 
> I'm no lezzie, but I'd consider the turnabout if given the chance to be jenny from the block's sugarbaby. Oh what fun I would have and how great I would dress! I'll be sending you a post card ladies!!




No way in HELL, she will allow you to look fabulous around her


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL, she will allow you to look fabulous around her



 I'd vow to look less fabulous by at least half as much....


----------



## tangowithme

sdkitty said:


> Agree....and the other thing I can't get past with her is her speech.  She's a very rich and powerful woman and still talks like a Bronx street kid.



This is odd... I've never listened to one of her songs or watched a video. I've always admired her for her stunning beauty, photos are all I know of her. Apparently, she is a talented performer.

Oh, I don't know, perhaps the Bronx street kid talk is a trademark? Along the lines of "I pretend to be like you, but heaven help you if you're actually from the Bronx and treat me like I'm one of "you"?"  

I can imagine it's got to be extremely difficult to bridge the gap from "nobody" to "somebody" with class, style, dignity. 

This makes me think of Sophia Loren, a world-class star. When she was still acting, she would actually cook Neapolitan pasta lunches for the whole crew. She was beloved, she had style and warmth. She always knew how to keep her private life private. I often ask myself, girls, what to you want? Do you want to be a public figure with all the pain-in-the-butt it entails, with all the photos and exposure - or do you want to be left alone? Can't have both at the same time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't hear 'Bronx street kid' at all when Jen speaks. Sure she has an accent but she was born and raised in the Bronx. I don't expect it to completely disappear.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> Agree....and the other thing I can't get past with her is her speech.  She's a very rich and powerful woman and still talks like a Bronx street kid.



I guess I haven't heard her speak in interviews much. The most obnoxious thing about her voice is that it never fluctuates - even when she starred in that thriller about being an abused wife, her voice is so feeble.


----------



## clydekiwi

jamidee said:
			
		

> I want to be her toyboy... please oh please oh please.
> 
> I'm no lezzie, but I'd consider the turnabout if given the chance to be jenny from the block's sugarbaby. Oh what fun I would have and how great I would dress! I'll be sending you a post card ladies!!



Me 2. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

Casper is growing on me. He was on ET tonight, and you could see he really cares for Jen and the kids. Her Mom is touring with them as she was a teacher. She's tutoring the kids while on tour. He said it was nice having everyone together.


----------



## Bimbi

Last night she had concert here in Belgrade, and she did amazing show.  But the best thing is that my friend got to meet her. She said that she is soooo nice and polite and very beautiful, with amazing skin and hair, and it was just after the concert, after almost 2 hours of jumping. In every case she did best job to get close to our people in show, between song she was talking, she said very interesting things, she draped herself with Serbian flag twice.


----------



## Bimbi

She took phone from someone in first row and take a picture herself.


----------



## cocosapphire

with Casper at the Cavalli Club/Restaurant in Dubai on Wednesday night, November 21


----------



## Sasha2012

Love the outfit and the lipstick color but not together.


----------



## ByeKitty

NO to the vampy lipstick... I don't think that look is for her. She looks her best with soft make-up.



Bimbi said:


> She took phone from someone in first row and take a picture herself.



This is cute!


----------



## karo

What a horrible lipstick...


----------



## ELLEvGirl

Love it!


----------



## ebonyone

She does not look good in that lipstick and her pants are too long.


----------



## lv13

ebonyone said:
			
		

> She does not look good in that lipstick and her pants are too long.



I agree maybe if her outfit was darker the lipstick may mot look too bad.  I think her pants are long because she decided not to wear heels so that her BF doesn't look too short...?!


----------



## ByeKitty

lv13 said:


> I agree maybe if her outfit was darker the lipstick may mot look too bad.  I think her pants are long because she decided not to wear heels so that her BF doesn't look too short...?!


You can tell in one of the pics she's wearing platform heels...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The fit of those boots really bothers me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The outfit isn't bad but the dark lipstick ages her...


----------



## jamidee

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> with Casper at the Cavalli Club/Restaurant in Dubai on Wednesday night, November 21



I guess im in the minority--Love the lips!!! Tho not particularly with the white outfit, that outfit called fir fresh. Doesn't  age her tho-- she just looks closer to her actual age. 

But I'm a sucker for a dark lip.


----------



## lv13

ByeKitty said:
			
		

> You can tell in one of the pics she's wearing platform heels...



Good eye, yes will all her $, you would think she can afford someone to get her pants hemmed!


----------



## clydekiwi

lv13 said:
			
		

> Good eye, yes will all her $, you would think she can afford someone to get her pants hemmed!



The pants are suppose 2 be that long!!! She looks great


----------



## clydekiwi

I love love love jlo i have for 20 yrs shes the most amazing talented person. She never forgot where she came from shes so loyal and friendly to her fans shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sassys

Australia at Tiffany's


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dragging pants and dreadful lipstick


----------



## simona7

Ring shopping?


----------



## clydekiwi

~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

> dragging pants and dreadful lipstick



I wish i could look that good


----------



## AEGIS

i love her in everything


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love her in everything



Me 2. She looks great in everything


----------



## Lanbanan

What make are her boots?  (the above piture, walking down the street)


----------



## Compass Rose

Well, I don't like her look at all in the last couple of pictures.


----------



## karo

Frequent family flyers: Jennifer Lopez jets her mother and twins Max and Emme via private jet as she continues tour
With a family entourage as big as Jennifer Lopez's, it makes sense that she would need a big plane.

The I'm Real singer was seen boarding a large private jet at Perth Airport on Friday afternoon.

Jennifer, 43, was accompanied by her cute twin children Max and Emme Muñiz Anthony as she prepared to complete the final leg of her Dance Again World Tour, in Australia.
The mother-of-two was heading out to Adelaide and ferried her family across the country with her.

After a gruelling few days of wearing stage outfits, Lopez ditched her high heels in favour some laid back gear.

She was seen on the runway wearing a pair of baggy white trousers and a plain black T-shirt with strappy sandals.
While her sister was busy documenting the travel memories on camera JLo was was happy to pose for photographs with a man that appeared to be her driver.

After unloading their bags onto the plane, the most precious cargo of all was put on last.

Max and Emme were boarded the flight in true diva style by being carried aboard by their minders.

The children were sleeping and were perhaps tired from having spent part of the day playing in the park with grandma Guadalupe.
While JLo is no doubt happy to have her family and boyfriend Caspar Smart with her on the tour, but she went through a dark time following her split with Marc Anthony.

The actress admitted it was tough to go about her day to day routine but said things eventually got easier.

Lopez revealed that she 'stayed in bed' for days after the breakdown of her marriage to Anthony but left their union as a better person.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...private-jet-continues-tour.html#ixzz2ENFW4Dc2
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

So excited to see her in Sydney next week!


----------



## legaldiva

Why is she wearing those terrible white drop crotch pants?!


----------



## chowlover2

legaldiva said:


> Why is she wearing those terrible white drop crotch pants?!



She looks like MC Hammer! Usually she is spot on with her looks.


----------



## Nathalya

Those white pants are terrible


----------



## ebonyone

They must be comfortable to travel in.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm actually a fan of harem pants.  

She loves those rockstud sandals.


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> Frequent family flyers: Jennifer Lopez jets her mother and twins Max and Emme via private jet as she continues tour
> With a family entourage as big as Jennifer Lopez's, it makes sense that she would need a big plane.
> 
> The I'm Real singer was seen boarding a large private jet at Perth Airport on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Jennifer, 43, was accompanied by her cute twin children Max and Emme Muñiz Anthony as she prepared to complete the final leg of her Dance Again World Tour, in Australia.
> The mother-of-two was heading out to Adelaide and ferried her family across the country with her.
> 
> After a gruelling few days of wearing stage outfits, Lopez ditched her high heels in favour some laid back gear.
> 
> She was seen on the runway wearing a pair of baggy white trousers and a plain black T-shirt with strappy sandals.
> While her sister was busy documenting the travel memories on camera JLo was was happy to pose for photographs with a man that appeared to be her driver.
> 
> After unloading their bags onto the plane, the most precious cargo of all was put on last.
> 
> Max and Emme were boarded the flight in true diva style by being carried aboard by their minders.
> 
> The children were sleeping and were perhaps tired from having spent part of the day playing in the park with grandma Guadalupe.
> While JLo is no doubt happy to have her family and boyfriend Caspar Smart with her on the tour, but she went through a dark time following her split with Marc Anthony.
> 
> The actress admitted it was tough to go about her day to day routine but said things eventually got easier.
> 
> Lopez revealed that she 'stayed in bed' for days after the breakdown of her marriage to Anthony but left their union as a better person.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...private-jet-continues-tour.html#ixzz2ENFW4Dc2
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



There goes Max crying again.


----------



## Sternchen

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm actually a fan of harem pants.
> 
> She loves those rockstud sandals.



Oh man, I could never wear those! Pants are there to stop the friction between my thighs, LOL. Harem Pants would still pose a fire hazzard for my thighs


----------



## chinableu

Sassys said:


> Australia at Tiffany's



She looks so happy.

You know she's gonna put a ring on that.

Girl loves to get married.


----------



## chowlover2

Casper seems to really love her and the kids, and that is huge. He is very hands on with the twins. If he makes her happy, they might as well go for it.


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> She looks so happy.
> 
> You know she's gonna put a ring on that.
> 
> Girl loves to get married.


She does look very happy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love the Cavalli outfit, and the jeans & gray tshirt one. That's one I see myself copying.


----------



## karo

It's a group outing for Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart, who stay connected to her 4-year-old twins Max and Emme while in Melbourne, Australia, on Wednesday as part of her world tour.

people.com


----------



## jamidee

karo said:


> It's a group outing for Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart, who stay connected to her 4-year-old twins Max and Emme while in Melbourne, Australia, on Wednesday as part of her world tour.
> 
> people.com



wow, max looks just like marc... like just.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not loving that jumpsuit on Jenny.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> It's a group outing for Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart, who stay connected to her 4-year-old twins Max and Emme while in Melbourne, Australia, on Wednesday as part of her world tour.
> 
> people.com



it almost looks like she's photoshopped into that pic....the ground under her shoes has a weird optical illusion.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

So excited to see her tomorrow night!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## karo

More pics from Australia


----------



## Michele26

So cute the way her son is holding one side of the shopping bag and Casper is holding the other.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/article2247460167e8af80.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/article2247460167e8bda0.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/article2247460167e89e10.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/article2247460167e2ebf0.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/article2247460167ea8010.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/article2247460167ea6d80.jpg/



Wow. Check out those shoulders. That is so impressive. So jealous....


----------



## jamidee

karo said:
			
		

> More pics from Australia



Oh god onesie no no. I hate a onesie crotch ... Least sexy thing ever to look like a toddler.


----------



## RedLace

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> She does look very happy!



Lol. Yup.


----------



## Liliana85

Sassys said:


>




That video was amazing. She seems like an awesome more.


Cant wait ti have children of my own...God willing.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Just about to leave for the concert, can't wait  She looks great, although not a fan of the onesie


----------



## Sasha2012

Her kids are beautiful. I like that black jumper she was wearing but I would add a skinny belt and a blazer.


----------



## cfca22

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Just about to leave for the concert, can't wait  She looks great, although not a fan of the onesie



I hope you had fun. I loved it when she was here in Los Angeles haf a great time@ the concert


----------



## Sassys

She's just Jenny from the yacht! La Lopez keeps covered for boat trip with her gorgeous twins 

Jennifer Lopez took some time off from her tour on Friday to take her friends, family and toyboy on a luxury boat ride in Australia.
The Love Don't Cost A Thing singer stepped aboard a massive superyacht in Sydney to see the city's iconic harbour.
It was a far cry from the 43-year-old's most famous appearance on a yacht in the video for 2002's Jenny from the Block, where she frolicked around in a bikini with then fiance Ben Affleck.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mart-superyacht-Down-Under.html#ixzz2F63BILqK


Don't quite understand why she is in a turtle neck sweater and the kids are in shorts and t-shirts


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I'm actually a fan of harem pants*.
> 
> She loves those rockstud sandals.










lol


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sassys said:


> Don't quite understand why she is in a turtle neck sweater and the kids are in shorts and t-shirts



It was actually quite cool here in Sydney today, especially near the water  I was down in the general vicinity of where they would have been and it was quite windy today too.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

cfca22 said:


> I hope you had fun. I loved it when she was here in Los Angeles haf a great time@ the concert



She was great! We had a wonderful time too.


----------



## Sassys

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> It was actually quite cool here in Sydney today, especially near the water  I was down in the general vicinity of where they would have been and it was quite windy today too.



So, you let your kids freeze there a$$ of while she stays warm. Weird.


----------



## Sasha2012

in Sydney


----------



## chunkylover53

It was 26 celsius and humid! Hardly cool. She must've been sweating something terrible.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sassys said:


> So, you let your kids freeze there a$$ of while she stays warm. Weird.



 Can't help you there  It wasn't so cold that they would have been freezing, just cooler when compared to the past fortnight here


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> lol



Hehe, I know. I know. 

I mainly reserve them for beachwear tho. Messy bun, bandeau top, harem pants, I like the look.


----------



## ByeKitty

WTF! Her and her daughter's wearing does not match at all! Someone was either cold or warm


----------



## NY_Mami

I found out she wears the same size as me in shoes.... I would kill to raid her closet....


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes goin to be performin with her ex marc anthony in peurto rico this wkend at her last tour concert. I wonder if theyre gettin back 2gether


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I seriously doubt that...that's just a ticket selling performance and one that will get/keep people talking about them.


----------



## Belle49

All my family lives in PR, 10 of my cousins are attending the show tonight


----------



## Belle49

She will be peforming with Marc (they are still good friends) my cousin is a dancer for Wisin & Yandell and is at sound check and JLo & Marc are rehearsing together


----------



## Belle49

JLO & Marc performing together "No Me Ames" salsa style, my cousin said the crowd went bananas


----------



## cfca22

Belle49 said:


> JLO & Marc performing together "No Me Ames" salsa style, my cousin said the crowd went bananas



Awesome wish she performed with him when she was in LA


----------



## legaldiva

Belle49 said:


> JLO & Marc performing together "No Me Ames" salsa style, my cousin said the crowd went bananas



I love that song!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Isn't PR the last stop on her tour? I wonder how her tour has faired $$$ wise.


----------



## Belle49

^^Yes tonight is the final show.


----------



## clydekiwi

Belle49 said:
			
		

> She will be peforming with Marc (they are still good friends) my cousin is a dancer for Wisin & Yandell and is at sound check and JLo & Marc are rehearsing together



Wow, how nice. She can probobly get u autographs


----------



## Belle49

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXNpmyxdSSc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sasha2012

celebrity football match in Puerto Rico.

Casper looks special and Jenny looks more interested in the man meat below her.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-perform-penultimate-world-tour-concert.html

And the award for the friendliest exes goes to... Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony reunite to perform for her penultimate world tour concert

They insisted it was an amicable split when they announced the end of their marriage after seven years in July 2011.
But while many celebrities say they are good friends following break-ups, it seems Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony actually.
The pair, who are parents to four-year-old twins Max and Emme, reunited once again on stage in Puerto Rico on Friday night during the penultimate evening of Jennifer's Dance Again world tour to perform their duet No me Ames (Do Not Love Me).

Jennifer looked stunning in a powder blue floating gown as she performed the track, while Marc opted for an all-black suit.
And the pair seemed on more than good terms, with Jennifer putting her arm around her ex-husband as they exited the stage following the performance.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I dunno, man.......... they should be together.



But that's just me. Maybe it's dumb


----------



## AEGIS

Belle49 said:


> ^^Yes tonight is the final show.




the article says it's the next to last show...it could be wrong though idk


----------



## Nat

MichelleAntonia said:


> I dunno, man.......... they should be together.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just me. Maybe it's dumb



Nooo, not dumb at all. I feel the same way


----------



## Belle49

I think they should be together as well ha ha


----------



## needloub

So do I...


----------



## chinableu

I don't think there's a planet big enough for both of their egos to fit.

I think Marc Anthony is so frickin' hot.  I don't know why but I do.

MARC...

Call me!

:giggles:


----------



## Sassys

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-perform-penultimate-world-tour-concert.html
> 
> And the award for the friendliest exes goes to... Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony reunite to perform for her penultimate world tour concert
> 
> They insisted it was an amicable split when they announced the end of their marriage after seven years in July 2011.
> But while many celebrities say they are good friends following break-ups, it seems Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony actually.
> The pair, who are parents to four-year-old twins Max and Emme, reunited once again on stage in Puerto Rico on Friday night during the penultimate evening of Jennifer's Dance Again world tour to perform their duet No me Ames (Do Not Love Me).
> 
> Jennifer looked stunning in a powder blue floating gown as she performed the track, while Marc opted for an all-black suit.
> And the pair seemed on more than good terms, with Jennifer putting her arm around her ex-husband as they exited the stage following the performance.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/22/article-0-169EB016000005DC-658_634x538.jpg
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/22/article-2252066-169FEF31000005DC-949_634x638.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/22/article-0-169EB012000005DC-988_306x423.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/22/article-0-169E9C8F000005DC-796_306x423.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/22/article-2252066-169FF005000005DC-40_634x528.jpg




Wonder why he is still wearing a wedding ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that they are still friends. What a change from most of the bitter divorces in Hollyweird.


----------



## chinableu

Sassys said:


> Wonder why he is still wearing a wedding ring



Maybe's he's bloated and can't take it off.

:giggles:


----------



## Sassys




----------



## babypie

*
Jennifer Lopez Extortion Lawsuit Dismissed: Judge Throws Out Singer's $20 Million Lawsuit [/SIZ*E]

Jennifer Lopez got some bad news just in time for the new year.

TMZ reports that the $20 million lawsuit the singer filed against her former driver has been dismissed.

A judge has sided with Lopez&#8217;s onetime chauffeur Hakob Manoukian, who started the legal battle when he sued the 43-year-old singer for wrongful termination and breach of contract. Manoukian claimed he'd been forced out of the job after Lopez's manager Benny Medina berated him in public and stripped him of certain responsibilities.

In turn, Lopez countersued, claiming that Manoukian *had tried to extort her for $2.8 million or he would go public with confidential information about the singer that could have her criminally prosecuted*.

Manoukian&#8217;s lawyers filed a motion to dimiss Lopez&#8217;s countersuit, arguing that she was trying to punish him for filing a legitimate employment lawsuit against her, and the judge agreed.

Manoukian&#8217;s original lawsuit against Lopez is still pending, and Lopez is developing quite the reputation for getting those around her fired.

In November, the former "American Idol" judge defended herself against rumors that she got a maid fired after the German hotel employee requested an autograph. The singer took to Twitter and wrote:

"C'mon thought you knew me better than this.. Would never get anyone fired over an autograph. 1st I heard of this was on twitter.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...million_n_2365622.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chinableu said:


> I don't think there's a planet big enough for both of their egos to fit.
> 
> I think Marc Anthony is so frickin' hot.  I don't know why but I do.
> 
> MARC...
> 
> Call me!
> 
> :giggles:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

babypie said:


> *
> Jennifer Lopez Extortion Lawsuit Dismissed: Judge Throws Out Singer's $20 Million Lawsuit [/SIZ*E]
> 
> Jennifer Lopez got some bad news just in time for the new year.
> 
> TMZ reports that the $20 million lawsuit the singer filed against her former driver has been dismissed.
> 
> A judge has sided with Lopezs onetime chauffeur Hakob Manoukian, who started the legal battle when he sued the 43-year-old singer for wrongful termination and breach of contract. Manoukian claimed he'd been forced out of the job after Lopez's manager Benny Medina berated him in public and stripped him of certain responsibilities.
> 
> *In turn, Lopez countersued, claiming that Manoukian had tried to extort her for $2.8 million or he would go public with confidential information about the singer that could have her criminally prosecuted*.
> 
> Manoukians lawyers filed a motion to dimiss Lopezs countersuit, arguing that she was trying to punish him for filing a legitimate employment lawsuit against her, and the judge agreed.
> 
> Manoukians original lawsuit against Lopez is still pending, and Lopez is developing quite the reputation for getting those around her fired.
> 
> In November, the former "American Idol" judge defended herself against rumors that she got a maid fired after the German hotel employee requested an autograph. The singer took to Twitter and wrote:
> 
> "C'mon thought you knew me better than this.. Would never get anyone fired over an autograph. 1st I heard of this was on twitter.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...million_n_2365622.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular




I'm no lawyer (someone who is please chime in), but how smart is it to imply that you're guilty of something illegal when trying to defend yourself from a lawsuit? Doesn't that make you seem shady and unreliable, hence weakening any case you might have? I know it's all about proof, but still... image and impression goes quite far when it comes to winning/losing in court....


----------



## Sassys

In Beverly Hills


----------



## imgg

I really dislike this woman but she looks cute in those glasses!


----------



## clydekiwi

imgg said:
			
		

> I really dislike this woman but she looks cute in those glasses!



Why dont u like her?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love all of it


----------



## karo

She looks great


----------



## Belle49

She looks great, the kids look great and Casper hit the jackpot lol


----------



## ebonyone

Max looks like he wants to escape shopping cannot be that much fun for him.


----------



## imgg

clydekiwi said:


> Why dont u like her?



I'll save it since I don't want to offend her fans here.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

imgg said:


> I'll save it since I don't want to offend her fans here.



I'm a fan but I'd like to hear what you have to say.

I'm always curious to hear what about a certain celeb people don't like.


----------



## imgg

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm a fan but I'd like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> I'm always curious to hear what about a certain celeb people don't like.



Okay here goes, mind you this is only my opinion and I seriously doubt JLO cares what I think!

To me she comes across as arrogant, narcissistic and selfish.  But you almost have to have these traits to make it in hollywood. I think she has a beautiful smile, but she seems like a very rude person IRL.  Personally I have issues with her taking up with a man almost half her age, while the ink in her divorce papers are not even dry.  It wouldn't bother me if she wasn't a mother, but I feel its unhealthy and confusing for her children.  As a mother, your kids need to come first, celebrity or not!  JMHO!


----------



## Michele26

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm a fan but I'd like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> I'm always curious to hear what about a certain celeb people don't like.



Okay, I'll tell you what I've observed from seeing her appearances on the Tonight Show with Leno. IMO she comes off as being "phony."

**Running out of here now...


----------



## chinableu

Casper sure has her smiling.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can see where your opinions are coming from. 


I'm mainly a fan of the fashion. I think she's super beautiful but I do see how she can come across as being phony and full of herself.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her Fendi boots.


----------



## yajaira

imgg said:


> Okay here goes, mind you this is only my opinion and I seriously doubt JLO cares what I think!
> 
> To me she comes across as arrogant, narcissistic and selfish.  But you almost have to have these traits to make it in hollywood. I think she has a beautiful smile, but she seems like a very rude person IRL.  Personally I have issues with her taking up with a man almost half her age, while the ink in her divorce papers are not even dry.  It wouldn't bother me if she wasn't a mother, but I feel its unhealthy and confusing for her children.  As a mother, your kids need to come first, celebrity or not!  JMHO!


dont forget she also comes off as a total  "B"


----------



## imgg

californiaCRUSH said:


> I can see where your opinions are coming from.
> 
> 
> I'm mainly a fan of the fashion. I think she's super beautiful but I do see how she can come across as being phony and full of herself.



Yeah, she has been very smart about her looks.  She is also really fortunate to have a million dollar smile.


----------



## pinkfeet

I think her best acting work is not on screen but in real life. In interviews etc. 

She shows what people like and want .. Always has. We never see the real her, only read about it and it gets dismissed as " gossip "


----------



## clydekiwi

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> I think her best acting work is not on screen but in real life. In interviews etc.
> 
> She shows what people like and want .. Always has. We never see the real her, only read about it and it gets dismissed as " gossip "



Good point!! 2 bad we couldnt be behind closed doors


----------



## clydekiwi

Her concert was fantastic. Shes a great performer


----------



## pollinilove

i like her songs and her movies not a person i would ever want to meet in life


----------



## gre8dane

MichelleAntonia said:


> I dunno, man.......... *they should be together.*
> 
> But that's just me. Maybe it's dumb



I agree!  I was hoping they would last...



chinableu said:


> I don't think there's a planet big enough for both of their egos to fit.
> 
> *I think Marc Anthony is so frickin' hot.  I don't know why but I do.*MARC...
> 
> Call me!
> 
> :giggles:



Get in line.  

I love love LOVE skinny Marc Anthony & not just for his music, I just cannot explain it!


----------



## ByeKitty

gre8dane said:


> Get in line.
> 
> I love love LOVE skinny Marc Anthony & not just for his music, I just cannot explain it!


Well... you can have him :wondering


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think his voice is sexy..and that's about it, lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...where-she-keeps-daring-versace-140016021.html


It&#8217;s been 13 years since Jennifer Lopez made jaws drop when she stepped onto the red carpet at the 2000 Grammys in that low-cut Versace gown with the up-to-there slit &#8211; and yet it&#8217;s still unforgettable. But the piece of pop culture history is not on display in a museum somewhere. "I have that at home," she reveals in the February issue of Harper&#8217;s Bazaar. "The other day, my housekeeper put it on a mannequin in my spa, where I get my hair and makeup done. She sent me a picture. She was like, 'You like this dress?' Um, yeah, but I don't know if I like it out in the house!"
Read More from The Jennifer Lopez Story in Harper's Bazaar
Although daring dresses like that one aren&#8217;t really J.Lo&#8217;s style anymore, she still holds on to some of her past tastes, which she combines with her more mature fashion sense to create a current style all her own. The 43-year-old explains that her former &#8220;boyish, hip-hoppy sensibility: big hoops, sneakers, tank tops, and my big curly hair&#8221; was given a &#8220;sexy element to it&#8221; over time, and now, &#8220;all of these things mixed together &#8230; that&#8217;s my style.&#8221;
J. Lo's Post-Pregnancy Workout Routine

The golden girl.

Lopez on Harper's Bazaar.
Her look may have matured, but Lopez has maintained her youthful playfulness. The actress-singer describes herself as having a mental age of &#8220;16 to 18. That's when I became the person that I am. Even though I didn't realize the whole journey I would go on, I still feel all that youthfulness."
J. Lo's Best Beauty Moment of 2012
And that comes in handy with her boyfriend of a year, Casper Smart, who is 18 years younger than the star. &#8220;He's fantastic; he's like my best friend,&#8221; Lopez gushes of her 25-year-old boyfriend, who is playing with her 4-year-old twins, Max and Emme, during the interview. &#8220;I can tell him everything, when I'm feeling down, when I'm feeling good. He gives moral support, endless love, and support."
The Hottest Long Hair Styles to Try Now

J.Lo shimmers in Bazaar.

And her sunny side.
The Most Iconic Mini Skirts of All Time
But he&#8217;s not the only one. As Lopez has been traveling the globe on her world tour, she has been joined by her mother Guadalupe, a former teacher who has been tutoring her children on the road. And she certainly can use all the help she can get. Max and Emme &#8220;are open, happy, curious, smart, loving, affectionate,&#8221; she proudly tells the magazine. &#8220;They're" &#8211; and then she stops short as her daughter tumbles over the couch &#8211; "rambunctious."


----------



## meluvs2shop

Pictures from the shoot.


----------



## meluvs2shop

a few more...and the infamous dress.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I kind of like the yellow dress.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Love that yellow dress! This woman is banging for her age


----------



## Charlie

meluvs2shop said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...where-she-keeps-daring-versace-140016021.html
> 
> 
> Its been 13 years since Jennifer Lopez made jaws drop when she stepped onto the red carpet at the 2000 Grammys in that low-cut Versace gown with the up-to-there slit 



13 years ago? da fuq!! I saw that live!! I feel so old now, LOL.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Charlie said:


> 13 years ago? da fuq!! I saw that live!! I feel so old now, LOL.





MTE lol


----------



## cocosapphire

*Golden Globe Awards*, Red Carpet Gown, January 13, 2013


----------



## Michele26

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Starlett309

I just don't get the Casper thing. My bf swears he is just her sex plaything....but according to her recent interview quotes, he is her "best friend". Is it just me or can anyone else fail to fathom how a 43 year old could intellectually and emotionally connect with a 25 year old ex backup dancer?!


----------



## ebonyone

I think it depends on each persons emotional maturity level. Maybe he is more mature than we know or she is more immature. As for as intellect I don't think Jennifer is very intellectual so maybe thats why they connect.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks absolutely gorgeous in the magazine as well as at the Golden Globes, love her!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Porn mouth pose.


----------



## ebonyone

Last night must have been like old boyfriend week for Jen. Three of her ex's were there.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks nice, but I don't like the lipstick, and her hair looks a little fried...


----------



## ByeKitty

cocosapphire said:


> *Golden Globe Awards*, Red Carpet Gown, January 13, 2013



This, however, I love


----------



## karo

Love that black dress and her makeup and hair - much better than in the other dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm really not crazy about either GG look. 

I love that picture of her with Diddy and Casper. It's good that she's still cordial with her exes. Hollywood is so small that it would suck if she hated them...


----------



## Ladybug09

ebonyone said:


> Last night must have been like old boyfriend week for Jen. *Three *of her ex's were there.



and probably even more than WE know of...


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the black dress..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Porn mouth pose.



Lol, she looks ridiculous when she poses like that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love the blk dress but I'm not a fan of the makeup. Her body looks better after twins and in her 40s! You go Jen!


----------



## Jahpson

did I just see a pic of Diddy and Jlo? Blast from the past


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mami Dearest in 20 years:

JLo = Joan

Her Daughter = Christina

Casper = Christopher


----------



## kirsten

Her and Diddy seemed like the best match. 

I just don't find Casper attractive.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ugh I'm still enamored with Casper!! Look at how he looks at her! Dead.sexy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Diddy got some messed up teeth.


----------



## sharknbark

I love how much Lainey hates "Casper Bear":


> She had to bring him. She had to. She could not face the Afflecks alone.
> 
> I don&#8217;t understand why.
> 
> If I&#8217;m JLO, I&#8217;d face the Afflecks alone every.single.time. Especially in this dress. No, I don&#8217;t like this dress. In fact, I think it&#8217;s a gross dress -- much more typical of Zuhair Murad than Marion Cotillard&#8217;s last week. But she&#8217;s pretty much naked in this dress. That&#8217;s the idea, isn&#8217;t it? The idea is to show off the body and to tease everyone else with strategically placed lace snowflakes to camouflage the mystery areas...only, well, Ben has seen all those mystery areas.
> 
> This was like a reminder. As IF he could ever forget. Those mystery areas.
> 
> So you see, if she had come alone, it would just be her, Ben, her mystery areas, oh yeah, and his wife. Please. She&#8217;s ahead already.
> 
> The minute that Slum Bear shows up though, well, it&#8217;s like holding up a sign over her head that reads &#8220;my mystery areas are spending time in the dumpster these days&#8221;. Yes, he used to work part time at the car wash but now I&#8217;m the f-cking idiot who made him Creative Director of my ******* tour. At least Madonna keeps her toy at the dancer level, you know? Madonna understands that sharing her bed is enough of a bonus, she doesn&#8217;t go and PROMOTE the backup dancer, Jesus.
> 
> Mrs Affleck is laughing at that. I promise you she is laughing. Not that she doesn&#8217;t have her own problems but chill, we will get to that in minute. Right now though, she is laughing when JLO and her waiter-bear are joining in on the standing ovation too. Look at this fool with his fool face clapping like he knows about film. Look at her giggling into his eyes on the carpet. And then...
> 
> Look at her looking miserable arriving at the after-party (she changed into a black dress). Is it too much to hope that what we&#8217;re seeing here, at the end of the night, is self-disgust on top of disgust? I am very familiar with this feeling because over 80% of the people I dated were vile. So I know the moment -- the moment you realise, the smoke clears, or you put your glasses on, or you are sane again, that that person you&#8217;re going home with is vile...
> 
> I would love to Photo Assume that that&#8217;s what this expression is but she usually isn&#8217;t so lucid until she&#8217;s married them.
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennife...-Casper-Smart-at-the-Golden-Globes-2013/25683


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> Diddy got some messed up teeth.



Yes! I never noticed until I looked at that pic. Proper dental hygiene/care is a must if you're trying to "preserve your sexy", Mr Combs. Get it together.


Casper isn't my cup of tea but he seems to make her happy, and isn't that what matters? She seems happy and content. If she likes it, I love it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

:giggles::giggles:


I love how much Lainey hates "Casper Bear":
Quote:
She had to bring him. She had to. She could not face the Afflecks alone.

I dont understand why.

If Im JLO, Id face the Afflecks alone every.single.time. Especially in this dress. No, I dont like this dress. In fact, I think its a gross dress -- much more typical of Zuhair Murad than Marion Cotillards last week. But shes pretty much naked in this dress. Thats the idea, isnt it? The idea is to show off the body and to tease everyone else with strategically placed lace snowflakes to camouflage the mystery areas...only, well, Ben has seen all those mystery areas.

This was like a reminder. As IF he could ever forget. Those mystery areas.

So you see, if she had come alone, it would just be her, Ben, her mystery areas, oh yeah, and his wife. Please. Shes ahead already.

The minute that Slum Bear shows up though, well, its like holding up a sign over her head that reads my mystery areas are spending time in the dumpster these days. Yes, he used to work part time at the car wash but now Im the f-cking idiot who made him Creative Director of my ******* tour. At least Madonna keeps her toy at the dancer level, you know? Madonna understands that sharing her bed is enough of a bonus, she doesnt go and PROMOTE the backup dancer, Jesus.

Mrs Affleck is laughing at that. I promise you she is laughing. Not that she doesnt have her own problems but chill, we will get to that in minute. Right now though, she is laughing when JLO and her waiter-bear are joining in on the standing ovation too. Look at this fool with his fool face clapping like he knows about film. Look at her giggling into his eyes on the carpet. And then...

Look at her looking miserable arriving at the after-party (she changed into a black dress). Is it too much to hope that what were seeing here, at the end of the night, is self-disgust on top of disgust? I am very familiar with this feeling because over 80% of the people I dated were vile. So I know the moment -- the moment you realise, the smoke clears, or you put your glasses on, or you are sane again, that that person youre going home with is vile...

I would love to Photo Assume that thats what this expression is but she usually isnt so lucid until shes married them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL so i just heard Ben's acceptance speech and when he talked about his agent being there for him since the beginning, even when his career hit a wall...i couldn't help think of JLO at that time bc she definitely was there for that plus in the audience.


CLIP is attached.
http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennifer-Garner-Ben-Affleck-wins-Golden-Globes-2013/25685?celebrityId=17


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer looks great!



BagOuttaHell said:


> Mami Dearest in 20 years:
> 
> JLo = Joan
> 
> Her Daughter = Christina
> 
> Casper = Christopher


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes! I never noticed until I looked at that pic. Proper dental hygiene/care is a must if you're trying to "preserve your sexy", Mr Combs. Get it together.
> 
> 
> Casper isn't my cup of tea but he seems to make her happy, and isn't that what matters? She seems happy and content. If she likes it, I love it.



I read "preserve the sexy" in Diddy's voice haha


----------



## butterfli312

I don't think I'm bi but damn JLo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Ugh I'm still enamored with Casper!! Look at how he looks at her! Dead.sexy.




I love the way he looks at her too! They seem good together.


----------



## knics33

I loved her dress at the Golden Globes! But I agree... her poses/facial expressions are just way over the top.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

There is seriously something really sexy about Casper haha.. hope they last , they look cute together


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha... he still gives he the creeps, but if they make each other happy and he gets along with her kids I like them together


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez: Casper Smart Helped Me Heal After Divorce

When Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony split in 2011 after seven years of marriage and two children together, the singer says it felt like "her whole world fell apart."

But Lopez, 43, credits her boyfriend, choreographer and dancer Casper Smart, 25, with helping her heal after divorce.

"I just got out of a big, heavy, devastating thing, and he's helped me heal," she says in this week's issue of PEOPLE. "He's been there for me."

But the singer is well aware that the 18-year age difference between the two draws speculation.

"I ask him, 'Why don't you go find a young girlfriend and get out of here? What do you want with me?' And you think, 'How long is this gone be?' You think, 'Okay, in 10 years I'm going to be like this and you're going to be like that' and &#8230; men at that age are &#8230; I think all different things. The truth is we don't know what's going to happen. We're loving this moment right now. We make each other happy."

Even after several larger-than-life romances that played out in the public eye, Lopez regrets nothing.

"I don't regret those things &#8211; that's who I am," she says. "But at least now I'm at a point where I have to recognize that these choices and things that happen are partly because of me and my decisions and I have to be more careful. So I am being more careful." 

people.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

why come I never had no man help me "heal" after my divorce like these celeb women...guess my money ain't long enough


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why come I never had no man help me "heal" after my divorce like these celeb women...guess my money ain't long enough


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is she even divorced?


----------



## Bzemom

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez: Casper Smart Helped Me Heal After Divorce
> 
> When Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony split in 2011 after seven years of marriage and two children together, the singer says it felt like "her whole world fell apart."
> 
> But Lopez, 43, credits her boyfriend, choreographer and dancer Casper Smart, 25, with helping her heal after divorce.
> 
> "I just got out of a big, heavy, devastating thing, and he's helped me heal," she says in this week's issue of PEOPLE. "He's been there for me."
> 
> But the singer is well aware that the 18-year age difference between the two draws speculation.
> 
> "I ask him, 'Why don't you go find a young girlfriend and get out of here? What do you want with me?' And you think, 'How long is this gone be?' You think, 'Okay, in 10 years I'm going to be like this and you're going to be like that' and  men at that age are  I think all different things. The truth is we don't know what's going to happen. We're loving this moment right now. We make each other happy."
> 
> Even after several larger-than-life romances that played out in the public eye, Lopez regrets nothing.
> 
> "I don't regret those things  that's who I am," she says. "But at least now I'm at a point where I have to recognize that these choices and things that happen are partly because of me and my decisions and I have to be more careful. So I am being more careful."
> 
> people.com






Translation:
I regret nothing. It kept me in the public eye.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why come I never had no man help me "heal" after my divorce like these celeb women...guess my money ain't long enough



It's called REBOUND heal......"the best way to get OVER one man, get UNDER another."

I could never do this lesson...wish I could, probably would make my life much easier...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> It's called REBOUND heal......"the best way to get OVER one man, get UNDER another."
> 
> I could never do this lesson...*wish I could, probably would make my life much easier*...



No you don't. This is what my cousin did, and now my family is stuck with the moron she is marrying this summer and she has a baby with him.


----------



## AEGIS

that cover is terrible and makes her look...regular


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is she even divorced?



I don't think so....


----------



## sdkitty

She's so concerned about her kids who are asking "where is daddy?" and "is he going to live with us again?" that she moves in another (much younger) man. So next year kids can ask "where is Casper?".  I feel for her.


----------



## knasarae

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why come I never had no man help me "heal" after my divorce like these celeb women...guess my money ain't long enough



Lmao!!! Right?  I was sitting there looking around like 



Sassys said:


>



:lolots:



DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think so....



Huh??? She's not divorced? What are they waiting on?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

sdkitty said:


> She's so concerned about her kids who are asking "where is daddy?" and "is he going to live with us again?" that she moves in another (much younger) man. So next year kids can ask "where is Casper?".  I feel for her.



What about Casper or what about our brother?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


>


----------



## scarlet555

Sassys said:


>



Haha... good one


----------



## harlem_cutie

I hardly recognized her on the cover. I don't know how to feel about this


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That People mag cover is not cute. They did Jen wrong...


----------



## bisousx

Hahaha my bf looked so confused when I showed him the cover photo of Jennifer. Not a good photo although the pose is cute.


----------



## Sassys

Out to dinner







promoting her new film, Parker, at an LA press conference


----------



## imgg

Looks like JLo went shopping for her boy toy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She hasn't been looking as fresh as she usually does.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_^ i thought the same time. you can tell she just finished a tour bc her body is narrow and lean. perhaps the end of 2012 is now catching up to her since she had a very busy year. that year was probably the busiest she's been (career wise) in a really long time._


----------



## chinableu

Looks like Casper is really packin'.

:giggles:


----------



## bisousx

chinableu said:


> Looks like Casper is really packin'.
> 
> :giggles:



Lol I didn't even notice til you pointed it out. It all makes sense now.


----------



## queenlobo26

Casper is wearing her jacket, or is Jen wearing HIS jacket?? Hmmm


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I liked everything about the GG look


----------



## karo

> He's going to be one very pampered pooch! Jennifer Lopez gets new puppy Bear... and takes him straight to Jimmy Kimmel studios
> Jennifer Lopez has added a new member to the family in the form of a pet dog.
> 
> And in just one day, it seems the superstar and her furry friend are already inseparable.
> 
> Theres no doubt that Bear would have struggled to believe his luck after meeting his new owners.
> Jennifers toyboy Casper Smart announced on Twitter on Thursday that the couple had welcomed the boxer puppy into their home.
> 
> But little Bear didnt have much time to take a nap or sniff his new surroundings before he was taken for walkies all the way to the Jimmy Kimmel studios.
> 
> Jennifer was seen making her way into the Los Angeles location with Bear safely tucked under one arm.
> The singer and actress gave a wave to the cameras as she proudly ferried her pup inside.
> 
> Bear looked like he couldnt quite put his paw on what was going on as photographers snapped photos of the star.
> 
> But theres no doubt he will soon be well-settled into his happy Hollywood home.
> And he seemed to have bonded well with J-Lo already as he was seen nuzzling into her.
> 
> Jennifer was dressed very casually in a grey hoodie, black leggings and white wedged high-top trainers.
> 
> But when she emerged for her interview the star was back to her usual sexy self in a lacy pink dress which clung to her curves.
> Backing dancer Casper revealed the happy news of Bears arrival by tweeting a picture of the pooch trotting across some grass along with the words: Introducing the new addition to the family.... " BEAR" #WelcomeHome #Happy.
> 
> La Lopez responded by referencing Caspers nickname Beau. She wrote on her own Twitter page: So Happy! LilBabyBear. Could get confusing Lol!
> 
> Jennifer is not the first star to come up with the name, as Robert Pattinsons rescue dog is also called Bear.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aight-Jimmy-Kimmel-studios.html#ixzz2IKjOqCXl
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>



 just the laugh I needed this morning!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> that cover is terrible and *makes her look...regular*



Yeah my thoughts also and that's not the JLO we know



sdkitty said:


> She's so concerned about her kids who are asking "where is daddy?" and "is he going to live with us again?" that she moves in another (much younger) man. *So next year kids can ask "where is Casper?*".  I feel for her.



Which will not only be hard on them but her too...ugh just imagine that!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks cute on Kimmel. 

Haven't she and Casper been together a while though now?


----------



## sdkitty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah my thoughts also and that's not the JLO we know
> 
> 
> 
> Which will not only be hard on them but her too...ugh just imagine that!


 
Yes, but she is choosing this sitution.  She could choose to just date him and not have him move in


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks more like her usual fab self on Kimmel.


----------



## babypie

'Unflattering' Jennifer Lopez Photo Sparks Controversy: Should She Be Mad?

Jennifer Lopez talks candidly about her much-younger boyfriend, Casper Smart, Scientology, and plastic surgery on the latest cover of People magazine. But it's the cover image that's really making headlines. 

A source told the New York Post that Lopez was "not happy with her photo and that her camp felt like she looked "old and haggard," thanks in large part to the decidedly un-J.Lo-like hairstyle. Some friends even reportedly compared the 43-year-old to a woman nearly twice her age: kooky 70-year-old fashion designer Betsey Johnson (maybe this pose is J. Lo after a cartwheel?). According to the Post's unnamed sources, the singer/actress' handlers called the magazine to complain.

But, now her manager Benny Medina is speaking out, defending the pic and insisting that he  and J. Lo  are happy with the result. "Look at the pictures and read the story," he told Page Six. "We worked closely with the editors of People and we are very pleased with cover photo and the results all around."

http://www.hollywood.com/news/jennifer_lopez_photos_unflattering_magazine_cover/48397111


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha her hair does remind me of Betsy Johnson's on the People cover...yeah, so not a good look. And her smile is creepy too. She looks gummy and toothy all at the same time and her smile is not like that.


----------



## justkell

When I got my mail today and saw  the new issue of People with JLo on the cover I immediately thought who did she piss off, because that cover is horrible!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

karo said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aight-Jimmy-Kimmel-studios.html#ixzz2IKjOqCXl
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I love boxers! So cute!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Apparently whatever ver hospital jlo goes to my friend  works at. She said Casper is really ugly but the puppy is adorable.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^'Casper is rly ugly' LMAOOOOO no comment


----------



## bisousx

californiaCRUSH said:


> Apparently whatever ver hospital jlo goes to my friend  works at. She said Casper is really ugly but the puppy is adorable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1/19/13 

Just Jared


----------



## twin-fun

Those pants! Not a good look for her crotch...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She loves her Pucci scarves!


----------



## Ladybug09

love that scarf.


----------



## karo

A few more pics


----------



## meluvs2shop

how cute sibling LOVE!!


----------



## LianaY

karo said:


> A few more pics



Omg, how cute are Emme and Max?


----------



## Tarhls

That red Birkin is Devine :drools:


----------



## Sassys

THIS is how you dress for NYC winter. Take note Kim and Kourtney


----------



## pinkfeet

I like the coat ... Minus the fur. I'd get faux of course.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The purple dress and purple shoes are overkill for me. Not loving that look. 

What is she promoting ATM?


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> THIS is how you dress for NYC winter. Take note Kim and Kourtney



This woman is fabulousssss. I'd have changed the shoes. Not for the matchy matchy shoes, just a personal preference- especially in satin. Reminds me of those dyed bridesmaid shoes...


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer looks fab, Love shoes!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ms.parker123

The purple outfit looks great! The shoes are giving me so much life! Are those zanotti?
The leopard outfit is just an overkill with the matching skirt And jacket! Black pants would have been suffice!


----------



## domates

Ms.parker123 said:


> The purple outfit looks great! The shoes are giving me so much life! Are those zanotti?


----------



## azania

I just love her, she can do no wrong in my eyes. If Kim wore this outfit it would look like a mess, but JLO works it. Yes it is too much, she still looks fab.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is she petite? I know she loves her high heels but I didn't know she liked them THAT high!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> THIS is how you dress for NYC winter. Take note Kim and Kourtney
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/article22664501717ae120.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/article2266450171778d20.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/article22664501717b6380.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/article017172cae000005d.jpg/



LOVE the dress and shoes! Coat too!  J Lo has her fashion groove back!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That leopard get up is tacky. A hot tacky mess from beginning to end.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tacky is a compliment for that...what on earth was she thinking when she put that on!


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


>



The jacket and skirt are too much together but I love them as separate pieces, nice boots too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer looks fab, Love shoes!



Love that color on her.


----------



## jhs216

Its amazing how hit and miss she is. One day she's super chic and the next she's layering cheetah print.


----------



## Sasha2012

At the Daily Show


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her face looks like cat woman. I don't like it.


----------



## Yoda143

Way too much makeup, does not suit her at alll. She doesn't even NEED it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Who's gonna go see her new movie?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That leopard get up is tacky. A hot tacky mess from beginning to end.



_if the movie Pretty Woman was made today instead of 20 years ago that would have been Vivian's outfit when she went shopping on Rodeo Drive and was turned away. 

i don't like her face in recent photos...it looks more narrow or something...?
maybe it is too much makeup like the PP mentioned._


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think it's work either. Just too light face makeup + heavy eye


----------



## AEGIS

she's worn the coat before.
and i like her sneaker/coat look


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> THIS is how you dress for NYC winter. Take note Kim and Kourtney





hey i have that coat!


----------



## AEGIS

i dont hate the leopard look.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Sweetpea83

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her face looks like cat woman. I don't like it.



I was thinking the same!


----------



## Sassys

Is the bag Gucci?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I am not seeing the JLo I know and love in any of the latest pics. Her face looks 'off' and these outfits just aren't doing it for me. 

Is she promoting a movie or something?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I agree LL.


----------



## cfca22

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I am not seeing the JLo I know and love in any of the latest pics. Her face looks 'off' and these outfits just aren't doing it for me.
> 
> Is she promoting a movie or something?



I know she is on the movie Parker think it comes out this Friday


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree... I'm not feeling her latest outfits/looks either.


----------



## legaldiva

OMG I love those leather sweatpants cuff pants.  Seriously someone slap me.


----------



## Ladybug09

legaldiva said:


> OMG I love those leather sweatpants cuff pants.  Seriously someone slap me.



I won't slap you...I like the look too.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she's worn the coat before.
> and i like her sneaker/coat look



yea imo she's the only one that pulls that off.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i dont hate the leopard look.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*



 the only time a look like that is appropriate is if you're on your back or getting paid to be on your back.


----------



## pinkfeet

She's had work done over the years. Her cheeks get bigger, sharper and plumper while her eyes get smaller - signs of filler. Make up can only contour so much. 

She's getting the real housewives of ____ face.


----------



## jamidee

pinkfeet said:


> She's had work done over the years. Her cheeks get bigger, sharper and plumper while her eyes get smaller - signs of filler. Make up can only contour so much.
> 
> She's getting the real housewives of ____ face.



I think for her age and considering she's in hollywood she's maintained a much more natural face than girls 10-15 years young....like kim k...


----------



## clydekiwi

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> She's had work done over the years. Her cheeks get bigger, sharper and plumper while her eyes get smaller - signs of filler. Make up can only contour so much.
> 
> She's getting the real housewives of ____ face.



I dont think shes had work done


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her face looks funny lately.


----------



## jhs216

Sassys said:
			
		

> Is the bag Gucci?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/jlo0123131.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/jlo0123133.jpg/



Looks like it. 

I think she has a beautiful face and she probably has the best skin care professionals and products at her disposal. I think she also eats really healthy and I believe her when she says she doesn't drink that much. I think is probably 80% of her youthful appearance at least. 

If she's had work done, it is amazing because she looks natural save the look on the last page with the heavily lined cat eyes that make anyone's eyes look smaller. Without makeup she's flawless and youthful.


----------



## bisousx

I like the cat eyes ...  it would look better on someone more refreshed though.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> the only time a look like that is appropriate is if you're on your back or getting paid to be on your back.





lol i love leopard. i like the print a lot...just not the look..it does nothing for her


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her face looks funny lately.



What!!!!!!! Maybe not in recent Years, but homegirl has had work done in the past...just refer to her In Living Color Years...


----------



## karo

At Parker screening at MOMA


----------



## Compass Rose

Way to go!!!........if you want to accentuate your big hips.....


----------



## pinkfeet

I love this outfit actually, she can pull off the peplum because she has a small bust. 

You can do so much more with fashion with a small bust.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is Scott Barnes still doing her makeup? IDK if it's the makeup, her face or both but something is off. 

Not loving the dress and I hate that she's so matchy matchy lately. Purple dress, purple shoes and now white dress with white shoes. Stop it, Jen.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love how she doesn't look botoxed!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i just hate that come hither she often gives you in photographs. when she was 25 it **may* have been cute* but not at 45._


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> At Parker screening at MOMA



Love the dress an coat but NOT with that hair.


----------



## Fairy-bag

I think she looks really great!


----------



## jamidee

ehhh not feeling the peplum. It's more a stick thin hipless girl thing.


----------



## karo

Las Vegas 'Parker' premiere


----------



## clydekiwi

LadyLouboutin08 said:
			
		

> Is Scott Barnes still doing her makeup? IDK if it's the makeup, her face or both but something is off.
> 
> Not loving the dress and I hate that she's so matchy matchy lately. Purple dress, purple shoes and now white dress with white shoes. Stop it, Jen.



Mary phillips does her makeup now


----------



## imgg

jhs216 said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> I think she has a beautiful face and she probably has the best skin care professionals and products at her disposal. I think she also eats really healthy and I believe her when she says she doesn't drink that much. I think is probably 80% of her youthful appearance at least.
> 
> If she's had work done, it is amazing because she looks natural save the look on the last page with the heavily lined cat eyes that make anyone's eyes look smaller. Without makeup she's flawless and youthful.



A lot of it is genetics.  She has a naturally fuller face and thicker skin.  You tend to age so much better than people with thinner skin, like Jenny Garth for example.

I do think she has had some work done, but she's been smart about it.  Just little things here or there, nothing too drastic.  I think she thinned her nose a bit and definitely lipo'd that butt of hers and I'm sure filler here and there.


----------



## jamidee

karo said:


> Las Vegas 'Parker' premiere



when my butt grows up, it wants to be jlos butt.


----------



## bisousx

Not liking that white dress. It looks tacky at some angles.


----------



## luvs*it*

karo said:


> Las Vegas 'Parker' premiere



*~*She looks fab!*~*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I hate her open mouth/squinty eye expression for almost every photo op. Enough woman.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

clydekiwi said:


> Mary phillips does her makeup now



I knew something was off! Jen, run back to Scott! No one does your makeup the way he does. 

The lastest dress is kinda hot. I'd like it better if it stopped at or around the knee.


----------



## jamidee

The white dress seems to give her chest fat??? Not cute. She's too fit to look so squishy


----------



## Chanel522

Nope, not liking any of this.


----------



## chinableu

Casper's got some big feet...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That dress is so hot and her bum looks great.


----------



## alya

bisousx said:
			
		

> Not liking that white dress. It looks tacky at some angles.



Absolutely agree. The dress is horrible and tacky. At least it looks tacky on her.


----------



## karo

> 'It was the worst time of my life': Jennifer Lopez reveals she is still struggling to get over her divorce from Marc Anthony
> 
> Two years on, Jennifer Lopez says she is struggling to deal with the collapse of her marriage to Marc Anthony.
> 
> The stunning singer opened up to Katie Couric on Friday, revealing she found it hard to get out of bed when her relationship broke down.
> Despite having moved on since her split - JLo is dating her 25-year-old back up dancer Beau 'Casper' Smart - the 43-year-old said having her two twins, Max and Emme, ask questions about the divorce continues to make it difficult.
> 
> 'I actually just wrote a song about it and just recorded it funnily enough, because I wanted to explain to them without out explaining it to them. It is a beautiful song.
> 
> 'But there something inside of me that was struggling with that part of things.'
> When asked what she says to the almost five-year-olds the singer said: 'I feel like God gives me the words every time because every time they do it I get a rush of panic through my body and I'm like ''Oh my god, what do I say?''
> Again it is learning process, like with Marc, and I said maybe we should do some things together.'
> 
> The On The Floor singer was on the Katie show to promote her new film Parker in which she plays a newly divorced woman. Filming as she went through her own divorce was cathartic, the singer said.
> 
> 'It was kind of perfect to be honest, because I was very in touch with all the emotions,' Jennifer said.
> 
> 'I play a character who is really literally at the worst point of her life. She's divorced, she's pushing forty and her work isn't doing well and she is living with her mum.
> 
> 'So she's at the worst point of her life and at that moment when I was doing the movie, I felt the same way.
> 
> 'It was the worst time of my life going through the divorce with the kids, so it was kind of a blessing - as these can be sometimes - to be able to use all those emotions and all those feelings and put them somewhere.
> 
> 'As when you have kids and you have to get up every day - and it's hard to get up when you feel that bad - and you have to hide it all day at work and hide in front of the kids, so to be able to use it in the scenes and really look how I felt was great.'
> 
> Jennifer, who was joined by her co-star Jason Statham, also revealed that she was terrified to do a scene where she had to strip down in front of Jason's character Parker.
> 'It's nerve racking you know it's coming, it's nerve racking and you just have to suck it up,' the singer turned actress said.
> 
> In order to look her best JLo starved herself for 'a few days' before the scene but had a bag of McDonald's waiting for her.
> 
> 'I saw you running down the stairs with a bag and I was like ''What's in the bag?'' and you're like ''Go away, go away,''' Jason said, realising what his co-star was up to.
> Despite talking about how hard she has found it since getting divorced, JLo did reveal that her boyfriend Casper and her have taken the next step in their relationship - buying a dog together.
> 
> Named Baby Bear, the boxer puppy made its Twitter debut last week.
> 
> 'Introducing the new addition to the family.... " BEAR" #WelcomeHome #Happy,' Casper tweeted to Jennifer, introducing the puppy to their fans.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gling-divorce-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz2J4kQU1hP
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ByeKitty

What the..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gling-divorce-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz2J4kQU1hP
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Her face looks better here.


----------



## jamidee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her face looks better here.



But that outfit


----------



## NY_Mami

I love that white Kaufman Franco dress.... J.Lo rarely gets it wrong for me.... at least...

I think J.LO has had some surgery(like a nose job, and maybe some fat injections to the butt back in the day) but not enough to where she looks plastic.... she still looks natural.... I also think she eats healthy especially at her age.... her metabolism probably what it used to be like....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I doubt she's had any butt injections. Her behind has gotten smaller over the years. Back in her "In living color" days she was toting something serious. Lipo is more believable than injections, IMO. 

Either way she's proof that if you are good to your body, your body will be good to you. 40+ and effortlessly sh!ts on chicks half her age. I love it.



jamidee said:


> But that outfit



 I don't hate it.


----------



## AEGIS

i wish she werent in head to toe leather but that top is kinda everything esp. with the pp spikes


----------



## AEGIS

imgg said:


> A lot of it is genetics.  She has a naturally fuller face and thicker skin.  You tend to age so much better than people with thinner skin, like Jenny Garth for example.
> 
> I do think she has had some work done, but she's been smart about it.  Just little things here or there, nothing too drastic.  I think she thinned her nose a bit and *definitely lipo'd that butt of hers *and I'm sure filler here and there.





nahhh


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i believe with all her dancing she lost a few inches in her butt/hip area so i don' think she had lipo or injections. she recently came off a big tour; that much dancing will give your body great results.

i actually saw the katie show and when she walked on the set it was obvious she still had a backside and was not lackin' in the backin'
i'm normally not a fan of that much leather but i actually liked her outfit. it was ovbious, at least to me, that she is getting botox or something. her forhead didn't move! 
her makeup looked great tho and her hair was cute-i like the sloppy bun look on her. 
whatever she's done it's very subtle. the girl is naturally pretty so she doesn't need much and knows this, unlike KK before she got pregnant. i keep hearing she's no longer "jenny from the block" but she came across very charming and likeable. who really is the same from a decade ago, tho? that much fame has to do something to your psyche. _


----------



## imgg

AEGIS said:


> nahhh



Maybe you should look at her earlier pictures again.  I remember her walking on to stage in the 90's and that girl's butt is twice as large as it is today.


----------



## Michele26

imgg said:


> Maybe you should look at her earlier pictures again.  I remember her walking on to stage in the 90's and that girl's butt is twice as large as it is today.



Saw her recently on _In Living Color_, and her butt was huge when she danced on that show. She definitely had lipo there.


----------



## AEGIS

imgg said:


> Maybe you should look at her earlier pictures again.  I remember her walking on to stage in the 90's and that girl's butt is twice as large as it is today.




i just think she's leaned out. lipo on your butt doesn't make much sense esp. since her her butt is what made her famous.

in the 90s she was also bigger.


----------



## YSoLovely

Butts can get smaller over time...


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> Butts can get smaller over time...



Agree... why would she lipo her "trademark" feature? 
I know some women whose butts have become flatter with age..


----------



## imgg

You guys can believe what you want, but I'd bet a million dollars she had lipo.  She would be down to 80 lbs to get that much taken off her butt naturally.

It always surprises me why people don't think some celebrities have plastic surgery.  Millions of normal people get plastic surgery, celebrities have the means and motivation.  They have the surgeons on speed dial!


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *^ I doubt she's had any butt injections. Her behind has gotten smaller over the years*. Back in her "In living color" days she was toting something serious. Lipo is more believable than injections, IMO.
> 
> Either way she's proof that if you are good to your body, your body will be good to you. 40+ and effortlessly sh!ts on chicks half her age. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate it.



Because she stopped....


----------



## yogamommi

I don't know if everyone is aware of it but a persons butt is made of muscle.  If a person has a lot of muscle mass they will have a behind like JLo. If they don't their behind will be a lot smaller. As JLo exercises or dances more her butt will get bigger as she does less working out it will get flatter.  It's just like exercising any other muscle in the body.

I think she has probably lipo'd her stomach and back to accentuate her butt and make it look larger and shapely.


----------



## NY_Mami

I believe J. Lo takes great care of her body.... but I believe she was getting butt injections back when her booty was the hype....


----------



## sparkle7

yogamommi said:


> I don't know if everyone is aware of it but a persons butt is made of muscle.  If a person has a lot of muscle mass they will have a behind like JLo. If they don't their behind will be a lot smaller. As JLo exercises or dances more her butt will get bigger as she does less working out it will get flatter.  It's just like exercising any other muscle in the body.
> 
> I think she has probably lipo'd her stomach and back to accentuate her butt and make it look larger and shapely.


I think genetic plays a lot on butt size. I see many women in the gym who are muscular or in great shape and their butts are not like JLo's. You can make your butt bigger with more muscle mass but you can't change a pancake to a basketball. Maybe a tennis ball.


----------



## jamidee

sparkle7 said:


> I think genetic plays a lot on butt size. I see many women in the gym who are muscular or in great shape and their butts are not like JLo's. You can make your butt bigger with more muscle mass but you can't change a pancake to a basketball. Maybe a tennis ball.



True and Not true. It's like any other muscle you can make it larger if you give the muscle what it needs to be larger. The only thing genetics has an effect on is the butts natural shape and what you have without muscle so essentially what you're born with or have at puberty is genetics, but you can alter that almost entirely. Genetics ca n work for you or against you, but you can beat them in the gym. Only difference between someone with a genetically great butt is working side by side it'll take less for them to achieve a better butt than someone with genetics working against them. I've seen proof over the years with competition training etc. I don't know about jlo nor do I have an opinion in Injections or lipo on her but if you see my butt with and without the gym and I lived in la, y'all would say the same things about me.

I do believe jlos is genetic though and improved with dance/muscle. I have read she lifts as well which makes sense. You can't get that butt with dance alone, it would actually lean it out because of the phlyro factor.


----------



## imgg

yogamommi said:


> I don't know if everyone is aware of it but a persons butt is made of muscle.  If a person has a lot of muscle mass they will have a behind like JLo. If they don't their behind will be a lot smaller. As JLo exercises or dances more her butt will get bigger as she does less working out it will get flatter.  It's just like exercising any other muscle in the body.
> 
> I think she has probably lipo'd her stomach and back to accentuate her butt and make it look larger and shapely.



No, sorry.  Butts are not made of muscle alone, especially for a lot of women.  While JLo and others may have some muscle in their butts, it is also surrounded by layers of fat.  And in JLo's case lots of layers.

I seriously doubt JLo had butt injections.  Before she was famous, when she first came on the scene her derriere was ginormous. I think she was the first person to make large butts popular.  But she was smart enough to tone hers down by lipo.


----------



## jamidee

imgg said:


> No, sorry.  Butts are not made of muscle alone, especially for a lot of women.  While JLo and others may have some muscle in their butts, it is also surrounded by layers of fat.  And in JLo's case lots of layers.
> 
> I seriously doubt JLo had butt injections.  Before she was famous, when she first came on the scene her derriere was ginormous. I think she was the first person to make large butts popular.  But she was smart enough to tone hers down by lipo.



Yea muscle and fat. I'd say that she has an a$$ ton of muscle - literally. Lol As we age, fat doesn't maintain it's shape causing even the most round butt to drop. Muscle is the only thing that maintains its shape with gravity working against it-- and she could use that butt as a coffee table. Smh. 

No opinion about lipo or butt Injections-- just know I want it ...


----------



## yogamommi

Ugh...this is almost turning into an almost/similar KK's a$$ debate...if it stops the debating...ok you're right!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

yogamommi said:


> Ugh...this is almost turning into an almost/similar KK's a$$ debate...if it stops the debating...ok you're right!



 I was thinking the same thing. 

Either way, her body is bomb.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that all leather outfit. The white dress looks tacky and is not flattering to her shape IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I saw Parker last night; there's a scene where she strips for Jason Statham and her body is amazing. I mean we all know she's in fantastic shape but her abs were just so ripped.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, her bod is amazing! She must work hard at it!

I don't doubt tweaks having been done though. . .

a quick google:






1999


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha, you mean 1999?


----------



## Swanky

bwah ha ha ha!!! YES!


----------



## jamidee

yogamommi said:


> Ugh...this is almost turning into an almost/similar KK's a$$ debate...if it stops the debating...ok you're right!



Me? I didn't debate about kks a$$ and wasn't debating about jlo. I said I had no opinion on either. Just stating facts about muscle. Hahahah that's the only thing in both cases that I know anything about


----------



## jamidee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, her bod is amazing! She must work hard at it!
> 
> I don't doubt tweaks having been done though. . .
> 
> a quick google:
> 
> 1999



Jeez!!! She looks better normal. Keep it norm is usually the best motto.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her butt used to be abnormally large, that isn't even a good look. It looks sooo much better now.


----------



## yogamommi

jamidee said:


> Me? I didn't debate about kks a$$ and wasn't debating about jlo. I said I had no opinion on either. Just stating facts about muscle. Hahahah that's the only thing in both cases that I know anything about



Wasn't directed to you specifically...it was directed to everyone who has an opinion to avoid  this particular debate.


----------



## pukasonqo

Abnormally large by what standards? I always though she had a good, toned body which wasn't on the stick insect category so beloved by the industry


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, her bod is amazing! She must work hard at it!
> 
> I don't doubt tweaks having been done though. . .
> 
> a quick google:
> binside.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/09/26/jennifer_lopez_booty.jpg
> 
> 1999
> famewatcher.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ojani-noa-jennifer-lopez-wedding-pics.jpg



That before pic is after the middle pic


----------



## Swanky

I didn't make the collage.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, her bod is amazing! She must work hard at it!
> 
> I don't doubt tweaks having been done though. . .
> 
> a quick google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999



Thanks for posting!  The middle photo is the before picture, you can also tell by her old nose.

Her surgeon did an amazing job.  Her bum looks so much better now!


----------



## rajibtj

i love everything about her.


----------



## jamidee

Check this out....

Anyone else have a serious "wait that's not j lo?!" Moment? butt boobs... The only thing that gave it away for me was the face looks a bit younger and less stiff... Now that I look really close the chin and cheekbones are off as well. And we all know jlo doesnt smile. she smolders. But it's pretty close!


----------



## Sassys

That dress is FIRE!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2042033
> 
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> Anyone else have a serious "wait that's not j lo?!" Moment? butt boobs... The only thing that gave it away for me was the face looks a bit younger and less stiff... Now that I look really close the chin and cheekbones are off as well. And we all know jlo doesnt smile. she smolders. But it's pretty close!



This looks like a guy/tranny.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> That dress is FIRE!!!!



:nods vigorously: It's everything.


----------



## jamidee

Ladybug09 said:


> This looks like a guy/tranny.



a hot tranny  actually it's a playmate apparently.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_wait. so it's not Jennifer? it looks her tho!

_


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think the girl in the tweets looks just like her only younger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> This looks like a guy/tranny.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not here for the matchy matchy she's been doing lately. I'm just not. 

That belt looks cheap as hell....where is the old JLo? Someone find her please.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the look...agree about the matchy though...


----------



## jamidee

meluvs2shop said:


> _wait. so it's not Jennifer? it looks her tho!
> 
> _


Nope. It's a playmate. 




kittenslingerie said:


> I think the girl in the tweets looks just like her only younger.



and I thought so as well...


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> _wait. so it's not Jennifer? it looks her tho!
> 
> _



I am confused to lol


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Sassys

Was there a memo that went out that said, "when taking pics, make the deuces sign". SMH.


----------



## Ladybug09

casper missing lately...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sassys said:


> Was there a memo that went out that said, "when taking pics, make the deuces sign". SMH.



Apparently it makes the old broad look cool and street (disclaimer, I'm no spring chicken however you will not catch me making dueces signs. LOL).


----------



## pukasonqo

No to the white and gold! Makes her look like a latina from miami cliche! Pass on the bun too!


----------



## twin-fun

What's with that severe bun lately?


----------



## meluvs2shop

twin-fun said:


> What's with that severe bun lately?



i got a headache just looking at it!


----------



## coletmenot

I love the clutch but the bun is another story.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_ok so that playmate picture above... i just saw her playmate photo shoot online from a couple of years ago and there are times when she does look a lot like J-Lo plus they copied some of J-Lo's known looks. so of course that helped! anyway, i shared a link of her makeup tutorial  over in the "makeup" section bc i LOVE this girl's makeup artist. he's really really good! too much makeup for me (i love makeup but i like easy 1 2 3 stuff) but awesome for a special night or big event!_


----------



## lovemysavior

That top knot looks like it took a lot of Aqua Net hairspray to keep down that tight.


----------



## Star1231

I'm going to take the pic of her in the car to my nail lady.  She's making me want those pointy nails.


----------



## jamidee

Star1231 said:


> I'm going to take the pic of her in the car to my nail lady.  She's making me want those pointy nails.



I have them ... Adore them!


----------



## Ladybug09

jamidee said:


> I have them ... Adore them!
> 
> View attachment 2044332



Those press on nails look a hot mes.


----------



## terebina786

Are pointy nails like an acrylic that's shaped to look that way? My nails are not nearly that long and I'm kinda loving the pointy nail trend so I was wondering how to get them.


----------



## tangowithme

jamidee said:


> I have them ... Adore them!
> 
> View attachment 2044332



Apologies for being rude - but how do you wipe your butt with these talons without inflicting injury?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^Probably the same way you do....

I wear my nails a little on the long side and I never have issues with wiping my a$$, lol. You adjust to them just like anything else.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_you guys are too funny! lol
i was at the nail salon today and the previous instagram? photo inspired me, and so did the nail color! i really didn't think i would like it because i prefer shorter nails. the look may not be for all of you, especially if you prefer oval with long nails. but once the nail tech polished it, i actually liked it.
sorry for thr grainy photo. i used photobooth. _


----------



## Michele26

Meluvs2shop, first of all that color looks gorgeous on you. Are those your nails?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^yes, they're my natural nails. thank you!


----------



## Star1231

jamidee said:


> I have them ... Adore them!
> 
> View attachment 2044332



Love!!


----------



## jamidee

Ladybug09 said:


> Those press on nails look a hot mes.



Well would have been awfully rude if they were mine, but luckily I was just giving her a better pic for representation.


----------



## jamidee

tangowithme said:


> Apologies for being rude - but how do you wipe your butt with these talons without inflicting injury?



 Mine aren't quite as long...but rarely do I use my nails to wipe my own a$$.... Always had the good sense that that wouldn't end well for my nails or me


----------



## jamidee

meluvs2shop said:


> you guys are too funny! lol
> i was at the nail salon today and the previous instagram? photo inspired me, and so did the nail color! i really didn't think i would like it because i prefer shorter nails. the look may not be for all of you, especially if you prefer oval with long nails. but once the nail tech polished it, i actually liked it.
> sorry for thr grainy photo. i used photobooth.



Love love love love your wedding ring. Love is not strong enough of a word.... Like LOVE


----------



## meluvs2shop

jamidee said:


> Love love love love your wedding ring. Love is not strong enough of a word.... Like LOVE



Thank you!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

meluvs2shop said:


> ^yes, they're my natural nails. thank you!



I love your nails and your rings are beautiful.


----------



## sparkleswirl

hahaha LoL


Ladybug09 said:


> Those press on nails look a hot mes.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I really feel like white is her color. SHe always looks stunning in it


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Mine aren't quite as long...but rarely do I use my nails to wipe my own a$$.... Always had the good sense that that wouldn't end well for my nails or me






right?! how do you wipe your a*s if you're afraid of nail injury? you are too rough in general if you have that concern


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> right?! how do you wipe your a*s if you're afraid of nail injury? you are too rough in general if you have that concern



Some like it rough aegis


----------



## meluvs2shop

californiaCRUSH said:


> I love your nails and your rings are beautiful.



 ty!


----------



## Ladybug09

jamidee said:


> Some like it rough aegis



lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## legaldiva

Those must be her stepchildren?  I love seeing them all together, even after the divorce.  That speaks a lot to her character.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think it's awesome that her and Marc have been able to maintain a friendship/be cordial even after divorce. If only others could learn to do the same especially when kids are involved.


----------



## knics33

tangowithme said:


> Apologies for being rude - but how do you wipe your butt with these talons without inflicting injury?


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart leaving Cecconi's Italian Restaurant 2/8


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. Nothing about the latest look is working for me.


----------



## Sassys

Grammy


----------



## Sasha2012

Love her look


----------



## terebina786

I would've liked it better had she not worn that stupid top knot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not feeling it.


----------



## Wishsong

Why is she trying to copy the "Angelina Jolie" look? She should've learned from Angie's mistake. They put her leg all over the place and made fun of it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_eh. me no likey. i do like her toned legs, oh and her shoes! but that's it!_


----------



## Sasha2012

sperkylin said:


> Why is she trying to copy the "Angelina Jolie" look? She should've learned from Angie's mistake. They put her leg all over the place and made fun of it.



Angelina wasn't the first person to wear a high slit, she didn't even look sexy she looked foolish. Jennifer looks 10x better.


----------



## Wishsong

Jlo makes some excellent choices in dressing but is also notorious in making disastrous choices. She's not consistent.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL that was cute! when presenting with Pit Bull she stuck out her leg, put her hand on her hip and said, "i read the memo." hahaha


----------



## Star1231

Her top knot is puny and weak-looking.


----------



## Swanky

I like it, but on no! She's doing the Angelina w/ that leg :lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Love her look



Not feeling the tiny top knot but I do like the dress and Tom Ford shoes. She looks good.




Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina wasn't the first person to wear a high slit, she didn't even look sexy she looked foolish. Jennifer looks 10x better.



Ok!! I don't know why folks act like she invented it or something.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Star1231 said:


> Her top knot is puny and weak-looking.



_i agree. i like when she has a slightly fuller one for big events. _


----------



## Allisonfaye

sperkylin said:


> Jlo makes some excellent choices in dressing but is also notorious in making disastrous choices. She's not consistent.



I would classify this one as the latter as opposed to the former.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too.


----------



## CLove84

Shes just trying too hard to be spoken about


----------



## Wishsong

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not feeling the tiny top knot but I do like the dress and Tom Ford shoes. She looks good.
> 
> Ok!! I don't know why folks act like she invented it or something.



Angie definitely didn't invent it but she made it famous. She's another one who loves to be talked about. But I do like her though maybe as much as Jlo if not more.


----------



## Swanky

Anj is being talked about still because her's was so obnoxious and recent


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp, but people expect this from JLo haha


----------



## Brandless

From the way her thigh and leg are exposed I'm not even sure if that's just a slit or if the gown was deliberately cut asymmetrical with one leg covered and the other not. I don't like the look. It's almost vulgar to me.


----------



## Sassys

Brandless said:


> From the way her thigh and leg are exposed I'm not even sure if that's just a slit or if the gown was deliberately cut asymmetrical with one leg covered and the other not. I don't like the look. It's almost vulgar to me.



Correct


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is fug IMHO. Who designed it?


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That dress is fug IMHO. Who designed it?



Anthony Vaccarello


----------



## Sasha2012

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL that was cute! when presenting with Pit Bull she stuck out her leg, put her hand on her hip and said, "i read the memo." hahaha



Yeah and the look on Jay Z and Drakes face was so funny, they were in awe.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She must lead the league in attendance of award shows were she is never nominated and has zero relevance.


----------



## Cherrasaki




----------



## Brandless

Looks worse when sitting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> She must lead the league in attendance of award shows were she is never nominated and has zero relevance.



:giggles: 


Dress looks way better on JLo than it looks on the model. I'm here for it.


----------



## justkell

JLo and her curves blow away Angelina Jolie and her peg leg any day.


----------



## YSoLovely

LMAO @ Drake! :lolots:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

JLo is too fine


----------



## butterfli312

californiaCRUSH said:


> JLo is too fine



+ 1 to quote Friday "Mrs. Parker" lmao!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> Love her look



That slit is too high. It looks trashy...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

butterfli312 said:


> + 1 to quote Friday "Mrs. Parker" lmao!



Look at her... She know she ought to be ashamed of herself comin' out here lookin' like that.


----------



## butterfli312

@CaliforniaCRUSH lol!


----------



## AEGIS

she looked AMAZING in motion.
doesn't matter her age
JLO has I.T!
beyonce never looks so sexy imo


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina wasn't the first person to wear a high slit, she didn't even look sexy she looked foolish. Jennifer looks 10x better.





Angelina and that scrawny thigh was not the business.
At least JLo has a lovely toned leg


----------



## butterfli312

AEGIS said:


> Angelina and that scrawny thigh was not the business.
> At least JLo has a lovely toned leg



Thank you! Angelina just doesn' t do it for me.


----------



## Lawseenai

LoveMyMarc said:


> That slit is too high. It looks trashy...



Agree... It doesn't look sexy but just a bit trashy ...


----------



## ByeKitty

Agree... the dress is bad.


----------



## Bzemom

She is a sexy woman, this whole look is a big miss. She always pushes it with award shows.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> Angelina and that scrawny thigh was not the business.
> At least JLo has a lovely toned leg



 Agreed!


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> Love her look



I thought the reasoning she mentioned was hilarious but IMO her legs were too big for that look. It didn't do anything for her.


----------



## jamidee

Oh no! Cellulite!!! Now that's a pic I'd cringe when I saw


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she looked AMAZING in motion.
> doesn't matter her age
> JLO has I.T!
> beyonce never looks so sexy imo



I agree. Beauty, age or weight don't matter when it comes to sex. That's a thing all on its own.. Jlo is sexy...incredibly so.


----------



## jamidee

Bzemom said:


> She is a sexy woman, this whole look is a big miss. She always pushes it with award shows.



I think she did it on purpose. Like, oh can't show cleavage .. Well here's my whole right leg and thigh... Bam!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> She must lead the league in attendance of award shows were she is never nominated and has zero relevance.


----------



## scarlet555

jamidee said:


> I thought the reasoning she mentioned was hilarious but IMO her legs were too big for that look. It didn't do anything for her.



Ita.  Leg didnt look right for that dress!  Did she look in the mirror and think wow this is it!  The look on drake and jayz was hilarious!


----------



## jamidee

scarlet555 said:


> Ita.  Leg didnt look right for that dress!  Did she look in the mirror and think wow this is it!  The look on drake and jayz was hilarious!



I haven't seen the look....? hrm I wonder if I can google and find a gif of their faces.


----------



## scarlet555

jamidee said:


> I haven't seen the look....? hrm I wonder if I can google and find a gif of their faces.



Haha it's a must, it's on this very thread, go bk a couple pages someone post it here!


----------



## jamidee

YSoLovely said:


> LMAO @ Drake! :lolots:



 drake! hahahaha


I can't figure out if it's good or bad? it seems bad then kinda good?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Let's bring back JLO in that green Versace. DAYUM.


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer knew exactly what she was doing with that gown #attentionhog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the hair styled like that...and not digging the dress either.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> drake! hahahaha
> 
> 
> I can't figure out if it's good or bad? it seems bad then kinda good?




no all good


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> no all good



ahhh ok. so it was like HOT DAYUM that's some leg.. not Dayum?? wtf is all that leg? gotcha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It looked more like the latter to me haha


----------



## mundodabolsa

jamidee said:


> I think she did it on purpose. Like, oh can't show cleavage .. Well here's my whole right leg and thigh... Bam!





Jahpson said:


> Jennifer knew exactly what she was doing with that gown #attentionhog



of course.  after all the press about the dress code memo she knew exactly how to make the headlines the next morning.  otherwise there was no real purpose to even being there...


----------



## bisousx

Jlo has one of the best bodies, but her leg does not look toned in that dress. I think the slit is a few inches too high to be flattering.


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> Jlo has one of the best bodies, but her leg does not look toned in that dress. I think the slit is a few inches too high to be flattering.



The slit was definitely too high.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I dunno, I think she owns it. It's too high I agree but she looks great and confident to pull that look off!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I always look forwards to see what JLo is going to show up in. With that said this look did not do it for me at all. It looks like she just threw on her silk bed sheet, noticed she didnt have enough material to cover her lady parts properly and said to herself "oh well I will just use my handbag". Not a good look at all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

YSoLovely said:


> LMAO @ Drake! :lolots:



LOL the men looked figitedy like they already hit that or something even Quincy. lol


----------



## Wishsong

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL the men looked figitedy like they already hit that or something even Quincy. lol



Didn't look like a very good reaction coming from the men, LOL!


----------



## chinableu

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL the men looked figitedy like they already hit that or something even Quincy. lol



They wish.

*Drake was like "DAYUM!"

Casper sure be keepin' J happy as a pig in slop.

I've never seen her smile so much.

ETA:  Drake could have very well been sayin' "dayum" about the guy escorting her.


----------



## knics33

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, I think she owns it. It's too high I agree but she looks great and confident to pull that look off!



I agree - I think she looks great but I think we are in the minority lol.


----------



## karo

At the Tommy Hilfiger and Topshop openings in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lver-mosaic-inspired-dress.html#ixzz2KsqvTZDL
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sasha2012

So much going on, I don't know where to look...her bright lipstick, the sequin dress, black tights or the leopard color block shoes.

Hmm if she went with a nude lip, lost the tights and wore nude or solid color pumps I'd like the look.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummmm, I don't know what to say...and the lipstick is BRIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.....Why? Like, Why??? 

I don't even know where to begin. *sigh* Mariel, you failed big time with this one.

ETA: I wish someone would tell her that ity bitty teeny tiny bun is not where its at. At least not for red carpet appearances.


----------



## whimsic

Omg no no no no  


That outfit is all wrong and that makeup is horrendous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not a good look..AT ALL!


----------



## NY_Mami

karo said:


> At the Tommy Hilfiger and Topshop openings in West Hollywood on Wednesday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lver-mosaic-inspired-dress.html#ixzz2KsqvTZDL
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



The shoes ruin it....


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Lopez Covers 'Glam Belleza Latina' Debut Issue*

Jennifer Lopez takes the cover of Glam Belleza Latinas debut issue, on select newsstands March 5.

Here is what the 43-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag, from the publishers of Glamour magazine:

On Latin beauty: Latin beauty is the rainbow. We have black, we have white, we have caramel. We have blonds, we have blue eyes, we have brown eyes, we have the darkest of the dark skin. Latin beauty is for everybody.

On the importance of girlfriends in her life: Oh my God, my girlfriends are everything to me. They celebrate with you, they cry with you, they hold you when you need to be held. They laugh with you. Theyre mean with you! Theyre just always there, and its just a priceless thing to have.

On what makes you more interesting: People praise me for being physically pretty. You can think, Thats who I am. But who you really are is all the messy, complex stuff. That makes you more interesting.

On the value of being an individual: I am confident. It doesnt mean I dont have my moments. But you have to remember the value of your individualitythat you have something special and different to offer that nobody else has.


----------



## jamidee

ummmmmm............ all that..... no.


----------



## ebonyone

Hair no , dress no , shoes , no.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez grocery shopping in Calabasas, California, on Friday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Je-taime-emblazoned-shirt.html#ixzz2NhhgE2S8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## AEGIS

i like her daughters peplum sweatshirt lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

i love emme


----------



## mundodabolsa

I feel like it's rare to see male and female twins who actually look so much like twins like these two do.  or at least I've never seen any.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Uggs in this 88 degree weather?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her twins are cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Max is so handsome and Emme's hair got so long.


----------



## Sassys

Chris Brown and Jennifer Lopez In the Studio


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 23)


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gosh, Jlo looks gooooood


----------



## tangowithme

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gosh, Jlo looks gooooood



Casper must be doing _something _right!  

She's always had wonderful skin, and the soft makeup suits her so well with that sunkissed look.


----------



## imgg

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gosh, Jlo looks gooooood



I agree.  She looks better with less hair extensions.


----------



## Michele26

She looks younger with the softer makeup.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Damn she looks gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't decide if I like this look or not.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the dress..and makeup.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen is beautiful


----------



## chinableu

Casper is lookin' good.


----------



## AEGIS

dont like the look..but she looks good


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 23 performing at Muhammad Ali&#8217;s Celebrity Fight Night XIX


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 23)



She looks good but I think it's the nude lip and nude colored dress that's washing her out.


----------



## jamidee

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like it's rare to see male and female twins who actually look so much like twins like these two do.  or at least I've never seen any.


they both look SOO much like marc.


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 23)


she looks sooo good. I love this look. Though, I feel like it would have been even better with a little bit shorter hemline... like a couple of inches below the knee.


----------



## TJNEscada

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gosh, Jlo looks gooooood


 She really does look fantastic!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

is she pregnant?


Sasha2012 said:


> (March 23 performing at Muhammad Alis Celebrity Fight Night XIX


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> dont like the look..but she looks good



Agreed.


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't believe her career has lasted this long....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Casper has lasted longer than people thought he would...


----------



## Sasha2012

CommeUneEtoile said:


> is she pregnant?



I don't think so but I remember hearing last year that she wanted to have a baby after her tour ended, her tour ended in December.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> she looked AMAZING in motion.
> doesn't matter her age
> JLO has I.T!
> beyonce never looks so sexy imo


 

Truth.


----------



## Sassys

*Still Jenny From The Block? J-Lo dropped from performing in front of 60million people in India over diva demands for private plane and hotel rooms for huge entourage*​


Jennifer Lopez's camp made the 'outrageous' demands to perform at Indian Premier League opening ceremony 


[*]Pepsi IPL booked rapper Pitbull instead after refusing to meet demands 
​
[*]Lopez's aides say she could not perform because she was too busy 
​
[*]*Last year Katy Perry performed in front of 56million viewers *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2301021/Jennifer-Lopez-dropped-performing-60m-people-India-diva-demands.html#ixzz2Ow36ENUe ​


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I have to shake my head at her onstage outfits sometimes.


----------



## kittenslingerie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I have to shake my head at her onstage outfits sometimes.



I agree, some are a little "trashy" imo. Otherwise JLo has aged beautifully.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## CommeUneEtoile

he's growing his heair out..curious to see what look they are gonna go for.

Jen looks nice.


----------



## chowlover2

He looks much better with hair! Jen looks great, cute and casual!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great, love the color of that top!


----------



## chinableu

Casper is such a gentlemen.

I'm tellin' y'all.  She's gonna put a ring on that.


----------



## Sassys

chinableu said:


> Casper is such a gentlemen.
> 
> I'm tellin' y'all. *She's gonna put a ring on that.*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chinableu said:


> casper is such a gentlemen.
> 
> I'm tellin' y'all. She's gonna put a ring on that.


 

lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>


 
Both of their outfits get a thumbs down


----------



## twin-fun

I like the apricot-ish color on her but that midriff length top is so Jennifer Beals, circa 1983...


----------



## scarlet555

He looks like a teenager...


----------



## sparkle7

She looks like his  good looking mother. They appear happy so I guess he is doing something right


----------



## Sasha2012

It's weird seeing Casper with hair. I like Jennifer's gucci shoes.


----------



## Jenny86

sparkle7 said:


> She looks like his  good looking mother. They appear happy so I guess he is doing something right



She so looks like his mother!


----------



## AEGIS

i need him to maintain that low buzz cut.  i am not interested in this hair style


----------



## chinableu

Jenny86 said:


> She so looks like his mother!



She doesn't look like his mother at all.


----------



## FLPPrincess

Jenny86 said:


> She so looks like his mother!



Isn't she old enough to be his mother now?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she looks like his mother too. If they're chill with that, I'm chill with that. I didn't know he was 25. I thought he was only like 20. I liked his hair better shaved, which is odd because I normally don't like shaved hair, but this new hair is not working for him IMO.


----------



## Sassys

DWTS performance


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> i need him to maintain that low buzz cut. i am not interested in this hair style


 
Agreed! It's doing nothing for him. I still can't decide if I think this guy is hot or not. It's weird lol. She looks good in the last set of pics. Also, they look 'normal' together to me. They don't look that far apart is age IMO.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't know if she looks like his mom, but the age difference is definitely noticable


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous and I love the dress.


----------



## chowlover2

I love her in color! She looks great, can anyone ID the handbag?


----------



## terebina786

Now that's an a$$!

She looks great, love the colour!


----------



## NYC Chicky

There was a rumour I read that she's pregnant....now I'm wondering looking at these pics... 
She looks fab


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Great booty.


----------



## tangowithme

Jenny86 said:


> She so looks like his mother!



I have to disagree, Jenny. She definitely doesn't "look like his mother". JLo may appear older than Casper which is okay since she is - but would any rag find the age difference worth mentioning if he as the man were the older one by the same amount of years? Hell, no. To use an example: Does anyone ever say, oh look at Michael Douglas and next to him, there's his pretty wife who is young enough to be his daughter? Why is it necessary to point this out over and over again in JLo's love life?

I'm no fan, but she is one fine-looking woman. As long as Casper makes her happy and keeps her glowing, that's all that matters.


----------



## chinableu

tangowithme said:


> I have to disagree, Jenny. She definitely doesn't "look like his mother". JLo may appear older than Casper which is okay since she is - but would any rag find the age difference worth mentioning if he as the man were the older one by the same amount of years? *Hell, no*. To use an example: Does anyone ever say, oh look at Michael Douglas and next to him, there's his pretty wife who is young enough to be his daughter? *Why is it necessary to point this out over and over again in JLo's love life?*
> 
> I'm no fan, but she is one fine-looking woman. As long as Casper makes her happy and keeps her glowing, that's all that matters.



You got that right.  Actually, I rarely see comments about men being much older than their partners on this forum.  I think it's a way to put other women in their places.


----------



## tangowithme

chinableu said:


> You got that right.  Actually, I rarely see comments about men being much older than their partners on this forum.  I think it's a way to put other women in their places.



I think it's ingrained and entrenched in our culture that the man ought to be older, that it rarely ever gets mentioned if the wife is decades younger. Seems that the richer and/or more famous the dude, the younger the wife. It was so glaringly obvious in the Anna Nicole Smith / doddery 80 year old billionaire marriage ("But I love him!") or Hugh Hefner and his gazillion wrinkles with his bunny. Grr, I want to rip his housecoat off and kick him in his sagging naked old *** all the way to the funeral home. 

I can't help but think, would any of the women have fallen madly in love with those guys if they had been retired post office employees? Not no, not hell no, but f*ck no. Resting my case, rant over.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tangowithme said:


> I have to disagree, Jenny. She definitely doesn't "look like his mother". JLo may appear older than Casper which is okay since she is - but would any rag find the age difference worth mentioning if he as the man were the older one by the same amount of years? Hell, no. To use an example: Does anyone ever say, oh look at Michael Douglas and next to him, there's his pretty wife who is young enough to be his daughter? Why is it necessary to point this out over and over again in JLo's love life?
> 
> I'm no fan, but she is one fine-looking woman. As long as Casper makes her happy and keeps her glowing, that's all that matters.


----------



## chowlover2

tangowithme said:


> I think it's ingrained and entrenched in our culture that the man ought to be older, that it rarely ever gets mentioned if the wife is decades younger. Seems that the richer and/or more famous the dude, the younger the wife. It was so glaringly obvious in the Anna Nicole Smith / doddery 80 year old billionaire marriage ("But I love him!") or Hugh Hefner and his gazillion wrinkles with his bunny. Grr, I want to rip his housecoat off and kick him in his sagging naked old *** all the way to the funeral home.
> 
> I can't help but think, would any of the women have fallen madly in love with those guys if they had been retired post office employees? Not no, not hell no, but f*ck no. Resting my case, rant over.


 Tango, you nailed it! Love the bit about retired post office employees!


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree about the age issue!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pow! Look at the bawdy! She is so fab it's ridiculous.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That color is so pretty! Been seeing it a lot lately.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> I think it's ingrained and entrenched in our culture that the man ought to be older, that it rarely ever gets mentioned if the wife is decades younger. Seems that the richer and/or more famous the dude, the younger the wife. It was so glaringly obvious in the Anna Nicole Smith / doddery 80 year old billionaire marriage ("But I love him!") or Hugh Hefner and his gazillion wrinkles with his bunny. Grr,* I want to rip his housecoat off and kick him in his sagging naked old *** all the way to the funeral home. *
> 
> I can't help but think, would any of the women have fallen madly in love with those guys if they had been retired post office employees? Not no, not hell no, but f*ck no. Resting my case, rant over.


----------



## Michele26

tangowithme said:


> I think it's ingrained and entrenched in our culture that the man ought to be older, that it rarely ever gets mentioned if the wife is decades younger. Seems that the richer and/or more famous the dude, the younger the wife. It was so glaringly obvious in the Anna Nicole Smith / doddery 80 year old billionaire marriage ("But I love him!") or Hugh Hefner and his gazillion wrinkles with his bunny. Grr, I want to rip his housecoat off and kick him in his sagging naked old *** all the way to the funeral home.
> 
> I can't help but think, would any of the women have fallen madly in love with those guys if they had been retired post office employees? Not no, not hell no, but f*ck no. Resting my case, rant over.



 I agree 100%


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cocosapphire

*V Magazine, March 2013*


----------



## Sasha2012

umm No those V man pics...


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> *V Magazine, March 2013*



??This is from 2012


----------



## tangowithme

You know what I really look forward to, dear ladies? 

I look forward to the day when those ridiculous heels and inch-high platform contraptions go out of style. They disable a woman's freedom of movement, as she hobbles and weaves along. Often, the shoes aren't even pretty, but look like orthopedic appliances.

Yeahyeahyeah, I know. To each his/her own. Those things _hurt!_ I remember wearing a similar style in the early Seventies, when I stalked along like a stork in potato salad.


----------



## ByeKitty

tangowithme said:


> You know what I really look forward to, dear ladies?
> 
> I look forward to the day when those ridiculous heels and inch-high platform contraptions go out of style. They disable a woman's freedom of movement, as she hobbles and weaves along. Often, the shoes aren't even pretty, but look like orthopedic appliances.
> 
> Yeahyeahyeah, I know. To each his/her own. Those things _hurt!_ I remember wearing a similar style in the early Seventies, when I stalked along like a stork in potato salad.



I usually dislike sky high heels too, especially with thick platforms. I appreciate heels that are, y'know, walkable. I like to be able to move, not to worry with every step.


----------



## Michele26

tangowithme said:


> You know what I really look forward to, dear ladies?
> 
> I look forward to the day when those ridiculous heels and inch-high platform contraptions go out of style. They disable a woman's freedom of movement, as she hobbles and weaves along. Often, the shoes aren't even pretty, but look like orthopedic appliances.
> 
> Yeahyeahyeah, I know. To each his/her own. Those things _hurt!_ I remember wearing a similar style in the early Seventies, when I stalked along like a stork in potato salad.



How can anyone walk in these?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Those V magazine pics are terrible, down to the razor burn, black eyebrows, fake penis, etc....


----------



## Midge S

^^ agree!  But the woman is in FANTASTIC shape.


----------



## arnott

kittenslingerie said:


> Those V magazine pics are terrible, down to the razor burn, black eyebrows, fake penis, etc....



Razor burn?


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> I usually dislike sky high heels too, especially with thick platforms. I appreciate heels that are, y'know, walkable. I like to be able to move, not to worry with every step.



Yes, indeed. I love a heel that elongates a woman's legs and improves her posture, but doesn't force her to rely on helping hands to get from car to restaurant entrance. Worn on naked feet they've got to be excrutiating. That negates any sexyness. 

Do any of you ladies have different experiences? Maybe I'm too old to appreciate the new shoe styles. I love my leopard-print flats, my ballerinas in fire engine red and black checker weave. No corns, no bunions, no burning sensation with each step. 

Sorry, sorry for derailing a thread once again. Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## tangowithme

Michele26 said:


> How can anyone walk in these?



Ack! They're not meant to be walked in. I suspect they're working attire for the S&M crowd.


----------



## bisousx

I have a similar pair. Nude wedges with the weird heel. Difficult to walk in, but boy do they get a lot of compliments from men and women alike! I don't care for comfort - I only wear heels once in awhile, so bring it on!


----------



## Brandless

kittenslingerie said:


> Those V magazine pics are terrible, down to the razor burn, black eyebrows, fake penis, etc....



Totally agree! This should have been the time to photoshop (around the armpits and bikini line).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't have any trouble walking in platforms. I think they're more comfortable than heels without platforms. Platforms are kind of going out of style though. I mean I think they'll always be around, but lower heels are being shown more recently. 
Those pictures are not cute.


----------



## chinableu

Her body is SICK!


----------



## Sasha2012

In Calabasas (April 21)


----------



## chinableu

I detest those shoes.  DETEST!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> You know what I really look forward to, dear ladies?
> 
> I look forward to the day when those ridiculous heels and inch-high platform contraptions go out of style. They disable a woman's freedom of movement, as she hobbles and weaves along. Often, the shoes aren't even pretty, but look like orthopedic appliances.
> 
> Yeahyeahyeah, I know. To each his/her own. Those things _hurt!_ I remember wearing a similar style in the early Seventies, when I stalked along like a stork in potato salad.


 
Agree!



kittenslingerie said:


> Those *V magazine pics are terrible*, down to the razor burn, black eyebrows, fake penis, etc....


 

Yes they really are


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those wedge/high heeled sneaker things are ugly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My biggest issue with those GZ sneaker wedges is the color. They look terrible in white.


----------



## Sassys

​If this is true, Mariah got her $18M and probably doesn't care.​

*Is Jennifer Lopez returning to the American Idol judging panel? Producers 'plotting to replace Mariah Carey' as ratings plummet*​ 
Last week saw American Idol ratings plummet to their lowest since the show began back in 2002.
And as producers panic as they try to pull in audiences, it seems Jennifer Lopez may be the one to save the day.
Reports have emerged that the star could be returning to her spot on the judging panel, replacing Mariah Carey.​ 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riah-Carey-ratings-plummet.html#ixzz2RPwGgLVo ​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IMO, the ratings plummet has nothing to do with judges, and everything to do with the fact that American Idol is tired. Stop trying to save it and put it to bed already. Bringing JLo back won't do anything but give folks a good fashion/beauty show.


----------



## Sasha2012

Hakkasan Nightclub grand opening in Las Vegas (April 27)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just realized her BF kind of looks like a healthier Steve O.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hair is a no and I think an open toe shoe would've looked better with the dress.


----------



## clydekiwi

She looks really happy


----------



## expensive shoes

She needs to turn her Tom Ford bag around, showcase that gorgeous thing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pretty makeup.


----------



## morgan20

But who is that man with the lemon shorts?


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks good, love her cover up.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> She looks good, love her cover up.



Kohls


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love me some PitBull


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, that orange lipstick is NOT cute. Maybe it'll look better on camera but it looks a mess in those pics.


----------



## Sassys

*J-Lo rushed to safety after gunshots are fired at her video shoot in Florida... before police swoop on bikini-clad beach goers *​ 

Jennifer Lopez was rushed to safety after gunshots were fired near where she was filming a music video.​ 
Security guards took the singer to a vehicle after hearing several gunshots about 400 yards from where she was filming on Sunday night in Fort Lauderdale, Florida.​ 
Police converged on the area, but the people involved in the shooting were not found, although police detained several people at the scene.​ 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...op-bikini-clad-beach-goers.html#ixzz2SWv5arLa ​


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Love me some PitBull


 yeah, he's got sex appeal.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is just so gorgeous to me.

Ahhh Pitbull. Love him.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jen at the met gala 2nite


----------



## clydekiwi

She wore a micheal kors dress she was perfect


----------



## clydekiwi

At the met gala


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## BabyDollChic

She looks amazing!


----------



## terebina786

She looks amazing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I  JLo but she looks meh, IMO. I feel like she played it safe and stuck to her usual M.O.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm in the minority, but I don't like it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks great, love their hair and the dress. Casper even looks good too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Casper does look good!


----------



## keodi

I like the look!


----------



## Eva1991

Not a fan of the dress but her body looks amazing! She looks very toned!


----------



## karo

She looked gorgeous!


----------



## Sassys

One of my favorites!


----------



## Bag*Snob

She looks great!


----------



## knics33

Sassys said:


> One of my favorites!


 
Agreed! She is owning it. Wish we could get a better shot at her shoes... don't think I am loving them.


----------



## wordpast

typical look for her but she looked great non the less.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks way better when she does not do porn face on the red carpet.


----------



## Ladybug09

loved that dress and hair on her...the nude was matched to perfection on her also.


----------



## knasarae

I'm not blown away.  Love the hair and makeup, her body looks amazing as usual but I'm not a fan of head-to-toe animal print lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

NYC (May 7)


----------



## AEGIS

she loves a sweatsuit


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, her skin is amazing on her face.  It looks so flawless and clear.


----------



## Sternchen

Her face looks greasy? ...maybe that's what they call the "dewey glow"?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I hate her hair pulled up in a tight bun like that...


----------



## ebonyone

She could have done better at the Met gala. Her skin does look greasy she is trying to bring back the sweat suit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i don't mind the animal look and the hair was perfect for the theme of the event. i just didn't like the black shoes with it. she has a lot going on yet my eyes immediately go down to her feet.

she's always worn matching sweat suits like that. her face does look overly dewey with the leather pants but i like the outfit. not many people can get away with their hair like that but she surely does.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sternchen said:


> Her face looks greasy? ...maybe that's what they call the "dewey glow"?


 
You're so right.  I saw the pics from my cell phone and she looked good.  Once I saw the pics blown up on my laptop, I can totally see it greasy.  It looked flawless on the small screen


----------



## Sternchen

lovemysavior said:


> You're so right.  I saw the pics from my cell phone and she looked good.  Once I saw the pics blown up on my laptop, I can totally see it greasy.  It looked flawless on the small screen



Damn, I was hoping that was called having dewey skin...because I gots me some of that!


----------



## Brandless

Sternchen said:


> Damn, I was hoping that was called having dewey skin...because I gots me some of that!



Ha ha, me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She loves herself an itty bitty teeny weenie bun. 

I don't care for either of the latest looks.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez Visits Elvis Duran Z100 Morning Show NYC 5/8


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Those Giuseppe Zanotti wedge sneakers look much better in black.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez & sister Lynda promotes her Global Mom Relay at New York event 

​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even if it's not warm enough to wear sundresses and shorts in NYC, can we at least get some color? It's May. Why so much black, JLo?


----------



## Sassys

What is wrong with this picture


----------



## bisousx

Lol!!! Is he serious.


----------



## Michele26

He's now officially a male Diva.


----------



## chinableu

If y'all remember that photo back a while ago outlining Caspers package you'd know full well why he's been upgraded.

I never remember seeing JLO smile so much.  

:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

Well Damn, He get's umbrella escort now!



Sassys said:


> What is wrong with this picture





Michele26 said:


> He's now officially a male *Diva*.


For REAL!


----------



## Michele26

chinableu said:


> If y'all remember that photo back a while ago outlining Caspers package you'd know full well why he's been upgraded.
> 
> I never remember seeing JLO smile so much.
> 
> :giggles:



Oh yes! Casper's getting the job done.


----------



## Sasha2012

Michele26 said:


> He's now officially a male Diva.



I love it, I hope he gets her pregnant lol women find sugar daddies all the time, it's about time a male had a come up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Casper is LIVING. He's stayed around longer than most people anticipated, he must be doing his job and keeping her happy...which is really all that matters anyway.


----------



## eggpudding

chinableu said:


> If y'all remember that photo back a while ago outlining Caspers package you'd know full well why he's been upgraded.
> 
> I never remember seeing JLO smile so much.
> 
> :giggles:





I can't with the double umbrellas.


----------



## Shoesanddresses

He'll have some shock when they eventually break up and he has to carry his own umbrella again


----------



## Belle49

Shoesanddresses said:


> He'll have some shock when they eventually break up and he has to carry his own umbrella again



Or fly commercial and drive himself lol


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if celebs make boyfriends/girlfriends sign confidentiality agreements.


----------



## Sasha2012

Debuting the Jennifer Lopez for Kohl's Fall 2013 Collection at Gary's Loft in NYC (May 14)


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 15)


----------



## Ladybug09

cute black jumper....the above outfit is giving me 'John Travolta, Staying Alive'.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope.


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute blouse.


----------



## twin-fun

The white bra underneath that sheer blouse is another nope.


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 NUVOtv Upfront Presentation


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

See....

JLo, you've been in the game too long to be wearing white bras under sheer blouses. No ma'am.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cute blouse but I agree no to the white bra


----------



## White Orchid

No to the visible bra and Spanx outline.


----------



## Sasha2012

Performing her new single "Live It Up" during the American Idol Season 12 Finale (May 16)


----------



## SophiaLee

What's with the Hooters girls pantyhose? Epic fail.


----------



## terebina786

SophiaLee said:


> What's with the Hooters girls pantyhose? Epic fail.


 
I think all performers wear them. Beyonce wears them too. I'm not sure why though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her new song sucks.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her new song sucks.



I agree... It's not even catchy.


----------



## knics33

SophiaLee said:


> What's with the Hooters girls pantyhose? Epic fail.


 
lol agreed.


----------



## Sasha2012

The song sucks but she looks good.


----------



## TJNEscada

Watch this with no volume and it's great


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her a$$ in that red bodysuit tho >>>>>>>> Get it JLo! 

I watched the vid on mute and as usual the visuals didn't disappoint. That yellow lipstick is just as tacky on camera as it was in pics tho. It's not cute. 

Pitbull aka "Mr 305" I really wish you would go away. You were tolerable for a hot second or two but now you're just plain annoying.


----------



## wiwi

...Jlo is a gorgeous women, with inspiration, but this video is a "DEJA VU", very "poor" from her..


----------



## ByeKitty

Pitbull is a businessman with a microphone to me... I don't see artistic genius, he's running a successful business.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Pitbull is a businessman with a microphone to me... I don't see artistic genius, he's running a successful business.




lol my dh was listening while i watched and said 'i dont understand how pitbull has put out the same song 20 times.'

i think he used to have more variety when he was w/Lil Jon...now it's the same


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This woman's body is ripped. So toned and healthy looking, she's my inspiration!


----------



## Brandless

Is it just my imagination or is she really naked underneath those leggings/tights in the second pic? I think I am seeing more than I want to.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's hot .. the song was terrible


----------



## karo

Agree with majority - the song is terrible but her body is worth listening to it


----------



## Ladybug09

Brandless said:


> Is it just my imagination or is she really naked underneath those leggings/tights in the second pic? I think I am seeing more than I want to.



No flesh tone panty.


----------



## MarieG

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This woman's body is ripped. So toned and healthy looking, she's my inspiration!



She's definitely super hot! Especially for her age and for having two kids! Her face also still looks fab without too having too much work done! Go JLo!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Fun video. Agree with everyone that her voice in the song sucks. She just has never been or will be a good singer. However, it is a fun party song and will probably do well for her.

On a side note, the AA lady at the beginning of the video looks to be the new lady love of Vlad (I think her name is Jazzma), Naomi Campbell's ex, no?...


----------



## kittenslingerie

She is super toned, good for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Billboard Music Awards at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas (May 19)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The makeup looks great. Don't care for anything else.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JustJared

Jennifer Lopez is red hot while dancing on stage during her performance at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 19) in Las Vegas.

The 43-year-old entertainer performed her latest single Live It Up alongside Pitbull during the show.

Earlier that evening, Jennifer and her boyfriend Casper Smart walked the blue carpet together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Didn't like either of her outfits or her performance at all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who is paying to see this in concert?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## eggpudding

^Wtf...

I actually like it better when she does porn face on the red carpet, it's so J Lo. Only she can pull it off and actually look seductive. She just looks tired in the recent pics.


----------



## Belle49

So is he not a dancer anymore? To good for it now? lol


----------



## AEGIS

predictable look


----------



## chowlover2

Belle49 said:


> So is he not a dancer anymore? To good for it now? lol


He's a choreographer!


----------



## Jayne1

eggpudding said:


> ^Wtf...
> 
> I actually like it better when she does porn face on the red carpet, it's so J Lo. Only she can pull it off and actually look seductive. She just looks tired in the recent pics.


It is usually porn face, isn't it?  She did do it, just wasn't posted here.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> He's a choreographer!


Not a very good one -- because her performance was horrible, in terms of dancing.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wish my boobs stayed up like that.


----------



## Brandless

Jayne1 said:


> It is usually porn face, isn't it?  She did do it, just wasn't posted here.  lol



Ah so that's what it's called. Lea Michelle (Glee) likes to do that a lot but it doesn't come out too well


----------



## Jayne1

Brandless said:


> Ah so that's what it's called. Lea Michelle (Glee) likes to do that a lot but it doesn't come out too well


I once saw Selma Hyack at a function and she was in front of the cameras doing a stare, open mouth, close mouth for a second, rearrange the stance, stare, open mouth.  She's good at it too.  First time I ever saw it live and in action.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Jennifer Lopez hits the stage for the announcement of Verzions Viva Movil during a news conference at the CTIA 2013 convention on Wednesday (May 222) at the Venetian in Las Vegas, Nev.

The 43-year-old entertainer was joined by Verizen Wireless EVP and COO Marni Walden to announced the new national wireless retailer designed for the Latino community.

Jennifer is a majority shareholder of the company and will serve as the companys chief marketing and creative officer.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Louise Golden dress, Marina B earrings and an H. Stern ring.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really dislike a heavy smokey eye......Light,fresh makeup suits her best, IMO

I like her outfit tho.


----------



## Barbora

She is the most beautiful woman on earth IMO


----------



## clydekiwi

Barbora said:


> She is the most beautiful woman on earth IMO



I agree!!! Shes been my idol for 20yrs


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Barbora said:


> She is the most beautiful woman on earth IMO



I agree.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez seen leaving the Dorchester Hotel in London 5/27


----------



## meela188

I remember MANY years ago when her make-up was always flawless; she needs to go back to that make-up artist.


----------



## expensive shoes

meela188 said:


> I remember MANY years ago when her make-up was always flawless; she needs to go back to that make-up artist.


Wasnt it scott barnes? Im not sure, I too remember that time, I wanted her makeup so bad


----------



## Sasha2012

Arriving at a dance studio in West London (May 28)


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Jennifer Lopez holds hands with her boyfriend Casper Smart while arriving at their hotel on Tuesday (May 28) in London, England.

The 43-year-old entertainer was seen posing for pics with fans while her 25-year-old beau took the pic after her Britains Got Talent performance. Watch the performance below!


----------



## DC-Cutie

meela188 said:


> I remember MANY years ago when her make-up was always flawless; she needs to go back to that make-up artist.



The J Lo glow days are long gone. She and Scott Barnes had a falling out, for years he didn't do her makeup. Then they made up, but they don't work together as often these days....and it shows


----------



## meela188

DC-Cutie said:


> *The J Lo glow days are long gone*. She and Scott Barnes had a falling out, for years he didn't do her makeup. Then they made up, but they don't work together as often these days....and it shows


 Lets have a moment of silence.........RIP:cry:


----------



## meela188

Casper is sooooo unfortunate looking.


----------



## Ladybug09

meela188 said:


> Lets have a moment of silence.........RIP:cry:



LOL



meela188 said:


> Casper is sooooo unfortunate looking.


True!

He just seems like a 'hanger on' to me.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> He just seems like a 'hanger on' to me.



I thinks she is in love with the fact that she will always have him around her everywhere she goes.  With Marc, he had his own career and she didnt have that authority to drag him around.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

lovemysavior said:


> I thinks she is in love with the fact that she will always have him around her everywhere she goes.  With Marc, he had his own career and she didnt have that authority to drag him around.



Yup. Ego that is.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

meela188 said:


> I remember MANY years ago when her make-up was always flawless; she needs to go back to that make-up artist.



When I saw her several years, her skin and pretentiousness  are the only two things that stood out(she was sitting at the time...)
She does have gorgeous skin.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

BBC Radio 1 studios in London (May 30)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Those shoes ruined the look for me...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ugh, those shoes are horrid. 
That first pic looks a greasy mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are the shoes red or pink?


----------



## AEGIS

those shoes are not cute in pink


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope. They were barely tolerable in black. 

She looked fab until I saw the shoes. Why, Jen? Why?


----------



## Avril

There's mega backlash going on right now after J Lo's performance on Britain's Got Talent because of her errr outfit choice (or lack of!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually love that outfit, but not on her.


----------



## clydekiwi

Avril said:


> There's mega backlash going on right now after J Lo's performance on Britain's Got Talent because of her errr outfit choice (or lack of!)



Where are u reading that?


----------



## Avril

clydekiwi said:


> Where are u reading that?



Heard it on a showbiz and gossip show today. 

Just googled and it's been in the papers too:

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-backlash-over-risqu-performance-8637432.html


> Jennifer Lopez has defended herself after a raunchy appearance on Britains Got Talent provoked a storm of disapproval from the British public.
> 
> Ofcom received more than 100 complaints in 24 hours about the 43-year-old singers performance of new single Live It Up on the pre-watershed TV show, during which she wore a black leather leotard, thigh-high boots and fishnet tights.
> 
> Lopez defended her outfit choice in an interview with Scott Mills on Radio 1. She said she felt so tame, adding: I think people are so much raunchier than I am.
> 
> The singer also pointed out that she wore exactly the same clothes and performed an identical dance routine on prime time American television recently, without provoking a negative response.
> 
> No one complained at the Billboard Awards. I think people just like to talk. It was a body suit. A lot of performers wear that these days. Im not going to walk down the street like that! she said.
> 
> Lopez revealed that producers of Britains Got Talent had specifically asked for a risqué performance. I wore [the same outfit] at Billboard and Britains Got Talent said they wanted exactly the same, she said.
> 
> But the storm of complaints that followed Tuesday nights ITV broadcast suggests her appearance was a misstep for the family-focused talent show.
> 
> Ofcom can confirm that it has received complaints about Britains Got Talent broadcast on Tuesday, which we are assessing but not currently investigating, the media watchdog said in a statement.
> 
> Many viewers expressed distaste on Twitter. Maeve Connolly tweeted: Wow, J Lo, if Id wanted to see that much of you Id have married you #bgt, while Sally Flint added: I think Jennifer Lopez needs to be reminded that BGT is a family show.
> 
> Another Twitter user, Deborah French, wrote: Disgusting that Jennifer Lopez showed off quite so much on a family show. Sad.
> 
> There have been a number of controversies surrounding this years Britains Got Talent competition. Dozens of viewers complained to Ofcom when dancer Keri Graham appeared to perform a lap dance in skimpy clothing.
> 
> Lopezs performance was praised by the judges, however, who gave her a standing ovation. Amanda Holden said: J-Los arse... I just wanted to bite it! It was fabulous.
> 
> Simon Cowell later tweeted his support for the singer: J Lo incredible on the show tonight. A total superstar.
> 
> Eyebrows were also raised when Arisxandra Libantino, 11, who is now through to the final, gave a rendition of Jennifer Hudsons One Night Only - a song about a one night stand -  in early auditions, but Ofcom only received five official complaints.


----------



## knasarae

sweetpea83 said:


> ^those shoes ruined the look for me...



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

London (May 30)


----------



## meluvs2shop

what does she put on her legs to get them so shiny? i am wearing a short dress next week and i want that look...maybe NOT so greasy but def smooth and a little shine?
baby oil doesn't last anywhere near as long as the stuff she uses.


----------



## HauteMama

Shoes in the last outfits have been total misses for me. I appreciate neither the sea urchin shoes nor the so-much-toe-cleavage-why-bother-to-wear-shoes look.


----------



## bobolo

meluvs2shop said:


> what does she put on her legs to get them so shiny? i am wearing a short dress next week and i want that look...maybe NOT so greasy but def smooth and a little shine?
> baby oil doesn't last anywhere near as long as the stuff she uses.



I want to know too


----------



## Ladybug09

meluvs2shop said:


> what does she put on her legs to get them so shiny? i am wearing a short dress next week and i want that look...maybe NOT so greasy but def smooth and a little shine?
> baby oil doesn't last anywhere near as long as the stuff she uses.


I use Baby Oil GEL...start out in SMALL amounts until you find the amount of lubrication you like.


----------



## White Orchid

Truly beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I have NO idea what she sees in Casper.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Truly beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I have NO idea what she sees in Casper.


What is it exactly?  Such an odd combo, but I have to give her credit for going with her heart (or something else) and not dating up, or at least equal, the way most Hollywood A list females do.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whatever he's doing, he's doing it right. She always grinning from ear to ear when she's around him. She seems quite happy ATM.

I love the Un Bout in gold. She looks nice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is the spotlight. Not the man. That is her one and only tru love.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, the 'something' else has my imagination piqued.



Jayne1 said:


> What is it exactly?  Such an odd combo, but I have to give her credit for going with her heart (or something else) and not dating up, or at least equal, the way most Hollywood A list females do.


----------



## karo

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: DM
> 
> BBC Radio 1 studios in London (May 30)



Love this look!!'


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ladybug09 said:


> I use Baby Oil GEL...start out in SMALL amounts until you find the amount of lubrication you like.



ty! i have baby oil and have used it but my skin absorbs it quickly. i'll try the gel.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chime For Change: The Sound Of Change Live Concert held at Twickenham Stadium in London. (June 1)


----------



## twin-fun

No to that outfit, YES to hair and makeup.


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> what does she put on her legs to get them so shiny? i am wearing a short dress next week and i want that look...maybe NOT so greasy but def smooth and a little shine?
> baby oil doesn't last anywhere near as long as the stuff she uses.



Organic extra virgin coconut oil. A little goes a long way so use it sparingly. Make sure you try it before your event with the short dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yes! I use it on my entire body and I love it. Super moisturizing and gives skin a nice sheen.

I don't like Jen's latest look.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## chinableu

meluvs2shop said:


> what does she put on her legs to get them so shiny? i am wearing a short dress next week and i want that look...maybe NOT so greasy but def smooth and a little shine?
> baby oil doesn't last anywhere near as long as the stuff she uses.



Scott Barnes body bling.


----------



## Sasha2012

Leave their Central London Hotel.


----------



## sdkitty

She's very pretty but I see her as more of a personality/media star than a talent.  I'm watching the concert for women's change (or whatever the name is) on NBC right now and not impressed with her singing.  Her dancing is OK but I'd so not comparable to a real dancer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has always gotten props for her dancing. I have never understood why.


----------



## azania

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has always gotten props for her dancing. I have never understood why.



I totally agree!! I don't know why, I know she's been a dancer bla bla but it's like she got now flow or something.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez at a photoshoot in London's Hyde Park 6/1


----------



## clydekiwi

azania said:


> I totally agree!! I don't know why, I know she's been a dancer bla bla but it's like she got now flow or something.



Are u kidding me?! Shes a fantastic dancer!! An incredible performer


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez at a photoshoot in London's Hyde Park 6/1



I love these clothes. What line are they from


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/425431/...ourage-for-alleged-diva-like-backstage-antics

*Chrissy Teigen Slams Jennifer Lopez's Entourage for Alleged Diva-Like Backstage Antics*

She's still Jenny from the block.

But Jennifer Lopez's entourage? According to Chrissy Teigen, they acted like divas backstage at the Chime for Change concert in London.

Teigen, who was backstage at the show to watch fiancé John Legend's performance, tweeted (and then deleted), "I won't get into it but Jennifer Lopez' people need to calm the f--k down."

"I love Jennifer Lopez," she clarified, "But as I am sitting and watching John perform, I don't need her people to lay down the j-lo laws...I have never once been asked to leave an area for an artist's supreme arrival...Maybe I should carry around a horn and streamers."

"She shall still be my face and hair idol. Her people can kick rocks," the Sports Illustrated swimsuit model wrote. "I'm bummed because I really loved her dammit. Anyhow, moving on."

And that she did. On Sunday night, Teigen mused on the social networking site, "should i change my bio to 'always on my period' or just tweet it to 246,000 people?"

Obviously, Chrissy, the answer to that is both.


----------



## Sasha2012

JustJared

Jennifer Lopez sits on a stool while being interviewed for 97.1 Amp Radio on Friday (June 7) at the Amp Radio Studios in Los Angeles.

New promo photos of the 43-year-old entertainer posing with the cast of the ABC Family series The Fosters were also just released.

Jennifer serves as an executive producer on the series, which is about a multi-ethnic family mix of foster, adopted, and biological kids are being raised by two moms. Catch it on Monday nights at 9/8c on ABC Family.


----------



## bisousx

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/425431/...ourage-for-alleged-diva-like-backstage-antics
> 
> *Chrissy Teigen Slams Jennifer Lopez's Entourage for Alleged Diva-Like Backstage Antics*
> 
> She's still Jenny from the block.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez's entourage? According to Chrissy Teigen, they acted like divas backstage at the Chime for Change concert in London.
> 
> Teigen, who was backstage at the show to watch fiancé John Legend's performance, tweeted (and then deleted), "I won't get into it but Jennifer Lopez' people need to calm the f--k down."
> 
> "I love Jennifer Lopez," she clarified, "But as I am sitting and watching John perform, I don't need her people to lay down the j-lo laws...I have never once been asked to leave an area for an artist's supreme arrival...Maybe I should carry around a horn and streamers."
> 
> "She shall still be my face and hair idol. Her people can kick rocks," the Sports Illustrated swimsuit model wrote. "I'm bummed because I really loved her dammit. Anyhow, moving on."
> 
> And that she did. On Sunday night, Teigen mused on the social networking site, "should i change my bio to 'always on my period' or just tweet it to 246,000 people?"
> 
> Obviously, Chrissy, the answer to that is both.




I like it when celebs aren't afraid to speak the truth (although Chrissy's 'celeb' level is debatable lol)... JLo's divaness has always been downplayed and she needs to be called out on it.


----------



## NY_Mami

LAWD... Thank you J.LO for South Beach Tow.... I *LIVE* for that show....


----------



## Sasha2012

Hollywood (June 8)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She really, really loves the GZ sneakers.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Hollywood (June 8)



_what in 7 hells is she wearing???_


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Hollywood (June 8)



I want these sweats!!! Where can i find them


----------



## jun3machina

Michele26 said:


> Organic extra virgin coconut oil. A little goes a long way so use it sparingly. Make sure you try it before your event with the short dress.



Coconut oil stains clothes...be careful


----------



## meluvs2shop

Michele26 said:


> Organic extra virgin coconut oil. A little goes a long way so use it sparingly. Make sure you try it before your event with the short dress.



thank you!!


----------



## ebonyone

She dressed so much better when she was with mark . Classy not like a wanna be teenager.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IDK, I don't think her style changed THAT much during her marriage to Marc. She toned down the sexiness on the red carpet but her street style was pretty much the same. JLo has always loved herself a pair of sweats. She's been wearing them for more than 10 yrs.


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> thank you!!



This is what I use. I love this product.

http://www.origins.com/product/3827...er/Ginger-Gloss/Smoothing-body-oil/index.tmpl


----------



## Michele26

jun3machina said:


> Coconut oil stains clothes...be careful



My DH has a huge jar and he eats a spoon of every day. I sometimes take a very small amount on a spoon and use it on my hands. Rub it in and take most of it off with a paper towel. The sheen lasts all day though. 

Mayla Faye has such a sweet face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I tried eating it once but I just couldn't, lol. Props to your DH! I stick to using it on my skin and hair. A little bit goes a long way. I use it right after I shower, it soaks in and I never have any issues with staining.


----------



## Michele26

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I tried eating it once but I just couldn't, lol. Props to your DH! I stick to using it on my skin and hair. A little bit goes a long way. I use it right after I shower, it soaks in and I never have any issues with staining.



The sheen you get from the oil lasts all day. I've never tried to eat it, but as soon as I saw that he had it I knew I wanted it for my skin. It makes sense though if we did eat a little it would be beneficial. Maybe they have it in pill form?


----------



## MarieG

I use it for my skin as well - especially to avoid stretchmarks during pregnancy but also as an eye cream and a 1hr hair mask once a week. I can't eat it by itself but it's yummy on wholegrain bread instead of butter!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## legaldiva

clydekiwi said:


> I love these clothes. What line are they from


 
I'm dying to know, too.


----------



## mzbag

I  J Lo !


----------



## knasarae

Michele26 said:


> My DH has a huge jar and he eats a spoon of every day. I sometimes take a very small amount on a spoon and use it on my hands. Rub it in and take most of it off with a paper towel. The sheen lasts all day though.
> 
> Mayla Faye has such a sweet face.


 
What are the benefits of eating it?


----------



## Sarahs12

clydekiwi said:


> I want these sweats!!! Where can i find them



Peace Love http://outfitidentifier.com/?p=128479


----------



## twin-fun

knasarae said:


> What are the benefits of eating it?



_What are the health benefits of coconut oil?
Studies have show that intake of coconut oil can help our bodies mount resistance to both viruses and bacteria that can cause illness. Even more, it also can help to fight off yeast, fungus and candida.

Coconut oil can also positively affect our hormones for thyroid and blood-sugar control. People who take coconut oil also tend to have improvements in how they handle blood sugar since coconut can help improve insulin use within the body. Coconut oil can boost thyroid function helping to increase metabolism, energy and endurance. It increases digestion and helps to absorb fat-soluble vitamins.

Can coconut oil reduce cholesterol?
Coconut oil has a saturated fat called lauric acid, a type of MCT. It has been shown that lauric acid increases the good HDL cholesterol in the blood to help improve cholesterol ratio levels.  Coconut oil lowers cholesterol by promoting its conversion to pregnenolone, a molecule that is a precursor to many of the hormones our bodies need. Coconut can help restore normal thyroid function. When the thyroid does not function optimally, it can contribute to higher levels of bad cholesterol.

How does coconut help keep weight balanced?
Coconut fats have special fats called medium chain triglycerides (MCTs). It has been shown that breaking down these types of healthy fats in the liver leads to efficient burning of energy. One 2009 study found that women who consumed 30 milliliters (about 2 tablespoons) of coconut oil daily for 12 weeks not only did not gain more weight, but actually had lowered amounts of abdominal fat, a type of fat that is difficult to lose, and contributes to more heart problems._

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/surprising-health-benefits-coconut-oil


----------



## ByeKitty

Michele26 said:


> My DH has a huge jar and he eats a spoon of every day. I sometimes take a very small amount on a spoon and use it on my hands. Rub it in and take most of it off with a paper towel. The sheen lasts all day though.
> 
> Mayla Faye has such a sweet face.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I tried eating it once but I just couldn't, lol. Props to your DH! I stick to using it on my skin and hair. A little bit goes a long way. I use it right after I shower, it soaks in and I never have any issues with staining.





MarieG said:


> I use it for my skin as well - especially to avoid stretchmarks during pregnancy but also as an eye cream and a 1hr hair mask once a week. I can't eat it by itself but it's yummy on wholegrain bread instead of butter!



This stuff sounds magical for you to use it on everything  What does it do?
Edit: woops, I see someone already posted something about it...


----------



## Michele26

knasarae said:


> What are the benefits of eating it?



*Lauric Acid*

 Coconut oil has many health benefits which are  attributed to the presence of lauric acid. When it is present in the  body, lauric acid is converted into monolaurin, a compound that is  highly toxic to viruses, bacteria, funguses and other microorganisms  because of its ability to disrupt their lipid membranes and virtually  destroy them.

Monolaurin is effective for treating candida  albicans, fungal infections and athlete's foot. It also targets  bacterial infections and viruses like measles, influenza, hepatitis C  and even HIV. In fact, researchers from the Philippines are studying the  effectiveness of lauric acid against HIV/AIDS due to its strong  anti-viral properties. Moreover, lauric acid is non-toxic, making it a  better alternative to modern drugs that are typically prescribed for  viruses as well as fungal and bacterial infections.

Without  lauric acid, monolaurin cannot be produced by the body. Breast milk is  the only other source of lauric acid, which must explain the lesser  incidents of infections with breast-fed infants. It has also been  observed that regular consumption of coconut oil boosts immunity and  reduces incidences of sickness.
(http://www.naturalnews.com)

*The health benefits of coconut oil*

  Hair care - The unique fatty acids in coconut oil have a small  molecular structure and pass freely into the hair's cell membrane,  allowing for the oil to penetrate the hair's shaft; this literally  brings out the deep conditioning from within compared to other  conditioners that work from the outside in.

Massaging the oil  into the scalp can offer relief from dandruff. Dandruff is caused by dry  skin or an internal fungal condition that reached the scalp. With  regular use, coconut oil can kill the fungus and eliminate dandruff  issues. For deep hair conditioning, a teaspoon or two on damp hair left  for as long as possible can give an ultra-nice shine. Leave it on  overnight and see startling results. (http://www.naturalnews.com/029120_coconut_oil_hair_conditioner.html)

Skin  care - Coconut oil is an excellent skin conditioner containing  medium-chain triglycerides, naturally occurring fats which deeply  penetrate, moisturize and acts as a protective barrier against  environmental and free radical damage. The oil also provides sun  protection by screening 20 percent of ultraviolet exposure.

Coconut  oil is rich in anti-oxidants and bursting with the natural microbial  and antibacterial agents caphrylic and capric acids. . Its ability to  smooth the skin while infusing with anti-oxidants makes it a perfect  anti-aging moisturizer. Moreover, it contains vitamin E, another  antioxidant popular for hastening the recovery of skin abrasions, burns  and other trauma. (http://www.naturalnews.com)

Weight  loss - Medium-chain fatty acids found in coconut oil can speed up  metabolism faster than long-chain fatty acids because they are easily  digested and converted into energy. In fact, a study reported  medium-chain fatty acids to be three times more effective in raising  metabolism than long-chain fatty acids, leading researchers to conclude  that effective weight loss can be achieved by replacing long-chain fatty  acids with medium- chain fatty acids. (http://www.naturalnews.com/026808_oil_coconut.html)

Natural  remedy for pneumonia - In a study presented before The American College  of Chest Physicians on October 29, 2008, coconut oil was found to offer  pneumonia patients faster and more complete relief from symptoms. This  could be a welcome development for many as this means a reduced stay in  the hospital, lower medical expenses and lower exposure for the patient  to a hospital environment. Moreover, it is an inexpensive addition to  traditional antibiotics and has no known side effects. (http://www.naturalnews.com/025038_coconut_child_oil.html)

Lowers  risk of diabetes, heart disease and improves cholesterol levels - In a  study made on women subjects ranging from 20 to 40 years old, half of  the subjects were instructed to take a 30 ml soybean oil supplement  while the other half were instructed to take a 30ml coconut oil  supplement while maintaining moderate exercise routine over a 12-week  period. Results of the study showed that although both group of women  had a decrease in body mass index (BMI), only the women who were taking  coconut oil showed a notable decease in waist circumference  significantly lowering the risk of conditions like type II diabetes and  heart disease.

Furthermore, the study also showed that the  subjects who experienced an improvement in their cholesterol profile  along with higher HDL levels and higher HDL: LDL ratio were the ones  taking coconut oil. Those taking soybean oil did not receive the same  benefits but reflected a higher total cholesterol as well as higher LDL  cholesterol lower, lower HDL cholesterol and a lower HDL: LDL ratio. (http://www.naturalnews.com/026547_oil_coconut.html)

Assists  in bone health and chronic fatigue - Research has found coconut oil to  help prevent osteoporosis because it helps in the nutrient absorption of  minerals such as calcium and magnesium - important minerals that fight  osteoporosis.

Moreover, the medium-chain fatty acids in coconut  oil produce energy rather than body fat, thereby improving metabolism  and preventing fatigue. The oil has also been shown to destroy organisms  in the body that sap its strength and contribute to the condition of  fatigue. (http://www.naturalnews.com/033718_food_miracles.html)

Alzheimer's  Disease - Dr. Mary Newport, after failing to get treatment for her  husband's dementia, discovered that coconut oil contained natural  medium-chain triglyceride (MCT). The same substance was used in a drug  trial her husband failed to qualify for. So, she gave her husband 1  tbsp. of coconut oil twice a day for a month and a half and saw him  almost completely recovered. (http://www.naturalnews.com)

Others  - aside from the health benefits mentioned earlier the following health  benefits have been attributed to the beneficial use of coconut oil:

 Protects against cancer and HIV and other infectious diseases
 Kills bacteria and parasites like tape worm and liver flukes
 Eases acid reflux, aids in proper bowel function
 Lowers incidence of hemorrhoids
 Heals and relieves intestinal problems
 Soothes earaches
 Deals with symptoms connected with prostate enlargement
 Strengthens the liver and protects against degeneration
 Reduces incidence of epileptic seizures
 Reduces joint and muscle inflammation
 Eases neuropathies and itching from diabetes.
(http://www.naturalnews.com/036028_coconu_oil_health_solutions.html)

Learn more:  http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html#ixzz2VwvWTMHX

http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That blue zipper running down the back of her sweater looks silly, IMO.


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Truly beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I have NO idea what she sees in Casper.



Casper is 'rockin' her world and she can't get enough!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks fantastic like always.


----------



## Ladybug09

I was really liking it until I saw the blue running down the back.





Sassys said:


>





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That blue zipper running down the back of her sweater looks silly, IMO.


Yup this. The accent of blue around the neck is good, but that back is a no.


----------



## knasarae

twin-fun said:


> _What are the health benefits of coconut oil?_
> 
> http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/surprising-health-benefits-coconut-oil


 


Michele26 said:


> *Lauric Acid*
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html#ixzz2VwvWTMHX​
> http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html​


 
Thanks ladies, very helpful.  I already use it for hair and nails but I tried a spoonful this morning and it's definitely doable.  Surprising though, since I hate coconut lol.


----------



## Belle49

There's a supplement pill??? Any recommendations? 




Michele26 said:


> *Lauric Acid*
> 
> Coconut oil has many health benefits which are  attributed to the presence of lauric acid. When it is present in the  body, lauric acid is converted into monolaurin, a compound that is  highly toxic to viruses, bacteria, funguses and other microorganisms  because of its ability to disrupt their lipid membranes and virtually  destroy them.
> 
> Monolaurin is effective for treating candida  albicans, fungal infections and athlete's foot. It also targets  bacterial infections and viruses like measles, influenza, hepatitis C  and even HIV. In fact, researchers from the Philippines are studying the  effectiveness of lauric acid against HIV/AIDS due to its strong  anti-viral properties. Moreover, lauric acid is non-toxic, making it a  better alternative to modern drugs that are typically prescribed for  viruses as well as fungal and bacterial infections.
> 
> Without  lauric acid, monolaurin cannot be produced by the body. Breast milk is  the only other source of lauric acid, which must explain the lesser  incidents of infections with breast-fed infants. It has also been  observed that regular consumption of coconut oil boosts immunity and  reduces incidences of sickness.
> (http://www.naturalnews.com)
> 
> *The health benefits of coconut oil*
> 
> Hair care - The unique fatty acids in coconut oil have a small  molecular structure and pass freely into the hair's cell membrane,  allowing for the oil to penetrate the hair's shaft; this literally  brings out the deep conditioning from within compared to other  conditioners that work from the outside in.
> 
> Massaging the oil  into the scalp can offer relief from dandruff. Dandruff is caused by dry  skin or an internal fungal condition that reached the scalp. With  regular use, coconut oil can kill the fungus and eliminate dandruff  issues. For deep hair conditioning, a teaspoon or two on damp hair left  for as long as possible can give an ultra-nice shine. Leave it on  overnight and see startling results. (http://www.naturalnews.com/029120_coconut_oil_hair_conditioner.html)
> 
> Skin  care - Coconut oil is an excellent skin conditioner containing  medium-chain triglycerides, naturally occurring fats which deeply  penetrate, moisturize and acts as a protective barrier against  environmental and free radical damage. The oil also provides sun  protection by screening 20 percent of ultraviolet exposure.
> 
> Coconut  oil is rich in anti-oxidants and bursting with the natural microbial  and antibacterial agents caphrylic and capric acids. . Its ability to  smooth the skin while infusing with anti-oxidants makes it a perfect  anti-aging moisturizer. Moreover, it contains vitamin E, another  antioxidant popular for hastening the recovery of skin abrasions, burns  and other trauma. (http://www.naturalnews.com)
> 
> Weight  loss - Medium-chain fatty acids found in coconut oil can speed up  metabolism faster than long-chain fatty acids because they are easily  digested and converted into energy. In fact, a study reported  medium-chain fatty acids to be three times more effective in raising  metabolism than long-chain fatty acids, leading researchers to conclude  that effective weight loss can be achieved by replacing long-chain fatty  acids with medium- chain fatty acids. (http://www.naturalnews.com/026808_oil_coconut.html)
> 
> Natural  remedy for pneumonia - In a study presented before The American College  of Chest Physicians on October 29, 2008, coconut oil was found to offer  pneumonia patients faster and more complete relief from symptoms. This  could be a welcome development for many as this means a reduced stay in  the hospital, lower medical expenses and lower exposure for the patient  to a hospital environment. Moreover, it is an inexpensive addition to  traditional antibiotics and has no known side effects. (http://www.naturalnews.com/025038_coconut_child_oil.html)
> 
> Lowers  risk of diabetes, heart disease and improves cholesterol levels - In a  study made on women subjects ranging from 20 to 40 years old, half of  the subjects were instructed to take a 30 ml soybean oil supplement  while the other half were instructed to take a 30ml coconut oil  supplement while maintaining moderate exercise routine over a 12-week  period. Results of the study showed that although both group of women  had a decrease in body mass index (BMI), only the women who were taking  coconut oil showed a notable decease in waist circumference  significantly lowering the risk of conditions like type II diabetes and  heart disease.
> 
> Furthermore, the study also showed that the  subjects who experienced an improvement in their cholesterol profile  along with higher HDL levels and higher HDL: LDL ratio were the ones  taking coconut oil. Those taking soybean oil did not receive the same  benefits but reflected a higher total cholesterol as well as higher LDL  cholesterol lower, lower HDL cholesterol and a lower HDL: LDL ratio. (http://www.naturalnews.com/026547_oil_coconut.html)
> 
> Assists  in bone health and chronic fatigue - Research has found coconut oil to  help prevent osteoporosis because it helps in the nutrient absorption of  minerals such as calcium and magnesium - important minerals that fight  osteoporosis.
> 
> Moreover, the medium-chain fatty acids in coconut  oil produce energy rather than body fat, thereby improving metabolism  and preventing fatigue. The oil has also been shown to destroy organisms  in the body that sap its strength and contribute to the condition of  fatigue. (http://www.naturalnews.com/033718_food_miracles.html)
> 
> Alzheimer's  Disease - Dr. Mary Newport, after failing to get treatment for her  husband's dementia, discovered that coconut oil contained natural  medium-chain triglyceride (MCT). The same substance was used in a drug  trial her husband failed to qualify for. So, she gave her husband 1  tbsp. of coconut oil twice a day for a month and a half and saw him  almost completely recovered. (http://www.naturalnews.com)
> 
> Others  - aside from the health benefits mentioned earlier the following health  benefits have been attributed to the beneficial use of coconut oil:
> 
>  Protects against cancer and HIV and other infectious diseases
>  Kills bacteria and parasites like tape worm and liver flukes
>  Eases acid reflux, aids in proper bowel function
>  Lowers incidence of hemorrhoids
>  Heals and relieves intestinal problems
>  Soothes earaches
>  Deals with symptoms connected with prostate enlargement
>  Strengthens the liver and protects against degeneration
>  Reduces incidence of epileptic seizures
>  Reduces joint and muscle inflammation
>  Eases neuropathies and itching from diabetes.
> (http://www.naturalnews.com/036028_coconu_oil_health_solutions.html)
> 
> Learn more:  http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html#ixzz2VwvWTMHX
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html
> ​


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez launched a new venture with NUVOtv during a press conference in Washington DC this morning (June 12).


----------



## Michele26

Belle49 said:


> There's a supplement pill??? Any recommendations?



I haven't researched the pill form, but the pill form would have to contain coconut oil that is 100% organic, virgin, pure, unrefined, and cold pressed.

If you buy the oil that's what you look for too those ingredients. My DH also puts a tablespoon in smoothies; he says it's delicious. 

The brand he uses is by Carrington Farms he gets it at Cosco. It's very inexpensive too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Michele26 said:


> I haven't researched the pill form, but the pill form would have to contain coconut oil that is *100% organic, virgin, pure, unrefined, and cold pressed.*
> 
> If you buy the oil that's what you look for too those ingredients. My DH also puts a tablespoon in smoothies; he says it's delicious.
> 
> The brand he uses is by Carrington Farms he gets it at Cosco. It's very inexpensive too.




 This is what I have, buy mine from whole foods. I use it in my hair on my skin and for cooking.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2013 amfAR Inspiration Gala held at The Plaza Hotel on Thursday night (June 13) in New York City.


----------



## Sasha2012

More.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Shooting a commercial for Viva Movil in Brooklyn. (June 14).


----------



## lemonsherry

i dont like that top with that skirt. kinda dated and old ladyish.


----------



## Sassys

At Max and Emme school


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, the pics of the kids kissing Marc are sweet. I like Jlo's maxi.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ladylouboutin08 said:


> aww, the pics of the kids kissing marc are sweet. I like jlo's maxi.



+1


----------



## clydekiwi

Max and emme are the cutest kids i ever seen.


----------



## AEGIS

my fav is killin the style game these last few pages


----------



## azania

I found a coconut oil in my country that's organic and cold pressed. Do you use the very same oil that you eat also for your skin/hair?  Or are there different kinds for several purposes?
TIA


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

*Jennifer Lopez gets 2,500th Hollywood star*

LOS ANGELES  Singer-actress Jennifer Lopez was honored Thursday with the 2,500th star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, joined by celebrities including Jane Fonda and watched by screaming fans.

"I really am overwhelmed," she said at the ceremony on Tinseltown's star-studded sidewalk, a tourist favorite. "This all feels, I don't know, kind of surreal, but so real. It's awesome."

US rapper Pitbull and Nigel Lythgoe, former executive producer on "American Idol" on which Lopez was a judge, were also on hand, as well as Gregory Nava, who directed Lopez in 1997's "Selena."

"She should have an entire block of stars," said Fonda, who co-starred with Lopez in "Monster-in-Law" in 2005, adding: "In my opinion, she's only scratched the surface of what she's capable of."

Nava called her "the hardest worker I have ever known," and recalled how Lopez told him: "Greg, I'm going to become the first Latina superstar. I'm going to have a number-one movie and a number-one record at the same time."

"And I said, 'Impossible, nobody does that.' Yeah. Impossible for everybody but Jennifer."
Fighting back tears, Lopez thanked the crowd, saying: "I love you, thank you so much for going on this journey with me.

"This landmark moment inspires me to work harder and dream bigger for all that is the future. I hope you feel as I do that it was all worth it, and I hope that I have touched your hearts even in a small way."

Known to her fans as J.Lo, Lopez made her leading lady movie debut in "Selena," in 1997 -- for which she was nominated for a Golden Globe -- and went on to become a Grammy-nominated singer.

Her first studio album, "On the 6," was released in 1999. She is soon to release her 10th album, possibly in November, according to media reports.

Lopez quit ratings-challenged "American Idol" last year, following fellow judge Steven Tyler out the door, although there have been rumors recently that she might return to the TV talent show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats on her Hollywood Star and everything but, um.....WTF is she wearing?! She looks a head to toe mess, not even the hair and makeup are working.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her kids are so cute. Beautiful day for Jennifer and her family.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So happy for her, about time she got one!


----------



## karo

She looked stunning!!! Love her outfit, her hair and makeup!


----------



## Yuki85

Can somebody ID her dress? it looks soooo good


----------



## MarieG

I love her whole outfit! So beautiful and unique


----------



## Ladybug09

Her dress reminds me of Peaches and Cream Barbie...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ziQmmF_S3pM/TEiNlPIwj6I/AAAAAAAAC1c/be6bgdREjrw/s1600/DSC00223.JPG


----------



## knasarae

Those twins are Marc through and through! lol.  Casper's pants are too tight.


----------



## clydekiwi

What happened to her other sister leslie that we never hear about. We always see her with lynda


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm happy for JLo. From Fly Girl to Hollywood Walk of Fame. Like her or not, it's something to commend.


----------



## SophiaLee

Ugh. Has she ever went out with anyone who was even remotely good looking? That Casper is not cute.


----------



## bisousx

SophiaLee said:


> Ugh. Has she ever went out with anyone who was even remotely good looking? That Casper is not cute.



Ben Affleck... I thought the dancer husband of hers, Cris, was quite cute too.


----------



## Michele26

I just noticed how pale Casper's skin is, he's scary looking. He must be really doing something 'special' to/for Jenny 'from the block.' :giggles:


----------



## SophiaLee

bisousx said:


> Ben Affleck... I thought the dancer husband of hers, Cris, was quite cute too.



Oh yeah Ben Affleck is hot. Have to go look up the dancer ex.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Yuki85 said:


> Can somebody ID her dress? it looks soooo good



Dior, I believe. I saw it in the front window of their NYC store.


----------



## azania

I hate the make up here. 

Congrats to her though!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Jennifer Lopez puts her cutie-pie son Max, 5, into her car as she leaves a grocery store on Sunday (June 23) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 43-year-old entertainer was surrounded by people as she left the market after stocking up for the week.

It is so overwhelming. Its so surreal, JLo recently told E! News about receiving a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. For a romantic like me, who believes in forever, its a big day.


----------



## tangowithme

I like the color of the skirt, not so sure about the cut, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm happy for JLo. From Fly Girl to Hollywood Walk of Fame. Like her or not, it's something to commend.



If the stars were actually give out and not paid for by the celebs record company or movie studio, I'd commend.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Eh, true. 

That green jumper is busy. Me no likey.


----------



## sdkitty

My question is:  How much money do these people need?  I can just hear her:  "sure, if the dictator wants to pay me that much, I'll go"






NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Jennifer Lopez sang "Happy Birthday" to the leader of Turkmenistan during a show, but her representative said she wouldn't have performed there at all if she had known there were human rights issues in the country.
The singer and actress performed in the former Soviet bloc country on Saturday night. A statement released Sunday by her publicist said the event was hosted by the China National Petroleum Corp. and wasn't a political event.
However, the country's leader, Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow, did attend. Berdimuhamedow has been criticized for oppressive rule by human rights organizations. Human Rights Watch describes Turkmenistan as "among the most repressive in the world."
After a United Nations visit last month, Assistant Secretary-General for Human Rights Ivan Simonovic said the country had made progress in the area of human rights, but "a lot more work is needed to complete this process and to ensure practice is in line with international standards."
Lopez's publicist says the event was vetted by Lopez's staff: "Had there been knowledge of human rights issues any kind, Jennifer would not have attended."
The birthday serenade was a last-minute request made by the corporation to Lopez before she took the stage, and she "graciously obliged," the statement said.
Lopez is the latest celebrity to face scrutiny for performing in countries or for leaders with human rights violations.
In 2011, Oscar-winning actress Hilary Swank profusely apologized after attending a birthday party for Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov, who had been accused of torture and killings; she said she didn't have a full understanding of the event.
Beyonce, Nelly Furtado, 50 Cent, Mariah Carey and Usher were paid handsomely to perform at parties linked to the late Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi. All later announced plans to donate their performance fees to charity and said they hadn't known the leader was connected to terrorism.
Lopez has no other performances scheduled in the country, her publicist said. Her performance fee wasn't disclosed.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

And no one EVER knows the background of these people?  They all play dumb. Please.


----------



## terebina786

Chloe_chick999 said:


> And no one EVER knows the background of these people?  They all play dumb. Please.



I know right. The money is just that appealing that they don't check.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah right. The only thing vetted by her staff was the fee.


----------



## twin-fun

It's truly disgusting to me how little backbone some of these celebrities have...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo has never been known to be humble or gracious. She is driven and greedy. Always has been.

So the fact that she would sing for someone like this is not at all surprising. As long as she gets her asking price. And an umbrella holder for Casper. I cannot wait until she drops him and the only umbrella he is holding is Apt. 5 by Duane Reade.


----------



## ByeKitty

*Jennifer Lopez sparks controversy with show for Turkmenistan president*
American singer's publicist says she would not have sung for leader if she had known about country's human rights record


> The US pop star Jennifer Lopezhas added to her long history of performing for unsavoury characters with a birthday concert for the president of Turkmenistan  a man accused of committing widespread human rights abuses while ruling over the hermit nation.
> 
> Human rights activists criticised the star, also known as JLo, for singing at the flashy southern resort of Avaza on Saturday night to mark the 56th birthday of Gurbanguly Berdymukhamedov, attended by a select group of officials, diplomats and executives.
> 
> With a shout of "Turkmenistan!", Lopez took to the stage to sing and dance her way through her biggest hits. At the end, she changed from a skimpy white dress into a long, traditional Turkmen outfit to sing Happy Birthday, Mr President.
> 
> "It was our pleasure," Lopez said from the stage. "And we wish you the very happiest birthday."
> 
> Berdymukhamedov presides over a personality cult in the oil and gas-rich central Asian nation and brooks no dissent. Human Rights Watch calls Turkmenistan "one of the world's most repressive countries".
> 
> Lopez is one of the highest-profile western pop stars to play private concerts around the former Soviet Union in exchange for huge fees. She is believed to be the first major star to visit and perform in Turkmenistan, a nation whose people live in poverty and are allowed little contact with the outside world.
> 
> The China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC), China's state-run oil and gas company, said it had organised Lopez's trip to Turkmenistan, according to AFP.
> 
> Lopez's entourage appeared unaware they were heading to a country where the internet is tightly controlled. Access to social media and websites run by independent media and human rights groups is banned. "I wonder where all my Turkmenistan followers are!? Hit me up!" tweeted her choreographer JR Taylor. The tweet was later deleted as reports of Lopez's controversial performance began to spread.
> 
> Lopez's publicist released a statement on Sunday saying that had the singer been aware of the country's human rights issues, she would not have performed there. The statement said she was invited to perform for CNPC and "graciously obliged" their last-minute request to sing a birthday tune for Berdymukhamedov.
> 
> Lopez has also performed at the wedding of an Uzbek businessman in Ukraine, reportedly for $1m (£660,000), as well as for the Azeri oligarch Telman Ismailov, reportedly for $1.4m.
> 
> Before two performances in Russia last year, Lopez declined to discuss the country's human rights situation with fans during a phone-in. In response to a question about the jailed punk band Pussy Riot, she said: "I don't like to talk politics, to be quite honest."
> 
> Lopez's performance took place in the $2bn resort of Avaza, a huge luxury complex on the country's Caspian coast near the city of Turkmenbashi, named after Berdymukhamedov's predeccesor, Saparmurat Niyazov, who called himself Turkmenbashi, or "Father of all Turkmen".
> 
> Berdymukhamedov quickly squashed hopes that he would be more open than his predecessor and has merely replaced Turkmenbashi's cult of personality with his own since taking office in 2006.
> 
> Foreign energy companies regularly court the country and its eccentric president in the hope of gaining access to its gas reserves, estimated to be the world's fourth largest.



Source: The Guardian


----------



## legaldiva

"I don't like to talk politics" is totally different from "I am just actually ignorant."


----------



## legaldiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Her dress reminds me of Peaches and Cream Barbie...
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ziQmmF_S3pM/TEiNlPIwj6I/AAAAAAAAC1c/be6bgdREjrw/s1600/DSC00223.JPG


 
OMG I loved my Peaches N Cream Barbie.  And My Twirly-Curl Barbie, too


----------



## ebonyone

They could have googled these people money talks.


----------



## karo

Somehow I am not surprised... It's not the first and definitely not the last time when she perform for someone's birthday and if only he pays big $$$ she's gonna do that.


----------



## Love4H

Oh come on!

She's not the only one who does expensive private parties. Stars often go to Arab countries and Russia for private parties. Madonna, Beyonce, Shakira are famously known for that. Elton John did it too. It's the matter of price for them. 

Excuse me, Beyonce and Mariah Carey were singing for Qaddaffi's private parties. Jay Z, Usher and Enrique Iglesias were there too. No way the new Turkmenbashi is more dictator than Qaddafi


----------



## ByeKitty

Love4H said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> She's not the only one who does expensive private parties. Stars often go to Arab countries and Russia for private parties. Madonna, Beyonce, Shakira are famously known for that. Elton John did it too. It's the matter of price for them.
> 
> Excuse me, Beyonce and Mariah Carey were singing for Qaddaffi's private parties. Jay Z, Usher and Enrique Iglesias were there too. No way the new Turkmenbashi is more dictator than Qaddafi



But he isn't better either... Just because others have done it doesn't make it okay.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

What bothers me is the "If I had known about him I wouldn't have gone" plea, Bull crap! Anyone with the most rudimentary knowledge of current events knows what these leaders are about!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't doubt that she didn't know anything about him. She doesn't exactly scream politically or socially aware. Most people probably don't know much about him. But even if she did, I assume she still would have gone.


----------



## sdkitty

Love4H said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> She's not the only one who does expensive private parties. Stars often go to Arab countries and Russia for private parties. Madonna, Beyonce, Shakira are famously known for that. Elton John did it too. It's the matter of price for them.
> 
> Excuse me, Beyonce and Mariah Carey were singing for Qaddaffi's private parties. Jay Z, Usher and Enrique Iglesias were there too. No way the new Turkmenbashi is more dictator than Qaddafi


 
*


ByeKitty said:



			But he isn't better either... Just because others have done it doesn't make it okay.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Exactly - no one said she was the only one.


----------



## Love4H

ByeKitty said:


> But he isn't better either... Just because others have done it doesn't make it okay.



I'm sorry but I doubt you're really that well informed about life in Turkmenistan, Tajikistan or Uzbekistan.  Im half Turkmen and its not half as bad as its described in media, you really can't compare the regimes of Libya  and Turkmenistan, absolutely different situations. 
Oh I really dont like the latest talks going on about it, and hope the USA isn't planning to "give freedom" to Turkmenistan like they did with Libya. 

Just because other performers have done it makes it ok. If there's a practice to make extra cash by performing at private parties, you can't blame only JLo, gotta blame all the singers and actors who do it. Lets start with Beyonce and her concerts for the "Hannibal" Qaddafi.


----------



## sdkitty

Love4H said:


> I'm sorry but I doubt you're really that well informed about life in Turkmenistan, Tajikistan or Uzbekistan. Im half Turkmen and its not half as bad as its described in media, you really can't compare the regimes of Libya and Turkmenistan, absolutely different situations.
> Oh I really dont like the latest talks going on about it, and hope the USA isn't planning to "give freedom" to Turkmenistan like they did with Libya.
> 
> Just because other performers have done it makes it ok. If there's a practice to make extra cash by performing at private parties, you can't blame only JLo, gotta blame all the singers and actors who do it. Lets start with Beyonce and her concerts for the "Hannibal" Qaddafi.


 
fine with me....both of them are greedy and wrong


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love4H said:


> Oh come on!
> 
> She's not the only one who does expensive private parties. Stars often go to Arab countries and Russia for private parties. Madonna, Beyonce, Shakira are famously known for that. Elton John did it too. It's the matter of price for them.
> 
> Excuse me, Beyonce and Mariah Carey were singing for Qaddaffi's private parties. Jay Z, Usher and Enrique Iglesias were there too. No way the new Turkmenbashi is more dictator than Qaddafi



And all of this makes it ok how exactly?

Here's a great article on the whole thing from TIME.

J. Lo in Turkmenistan: How Celebs End Up Performing for Tyrants

And I call BS on the whole "ignorance about human rights issues" as well. Not just on J.Lo but her people. The $$$$$ obviously spoke louder than any of them giving a hoot.

*Cue*: Huge backpedalling and multiple glossy preads on her and her kids etc etc..blah blah blah.


----------



## ByeKitty

Love4H said:


> I'm sorry but I doubt you're really that well informed about life in Turkmenistan, Tajikistan or Uzbekistan.  Im half Turkmen and its not half as bad as its described in media, you really can't compare the regimes of Libya  and Turkmenistan, absolutely different situations.
> Oh I really dont like the latest talks going on about it, and hope the USA isn't planning to "give freedom" to Turkmenistan like they did with Libya.
> 
> Just because other performers have done it makes it ok. If there's a practice to make extra cash by performing at private parties, you can't blame only JLo, gotta blame all the singers and actors who do it. Lets start with Beyonce and her concerts for the "Hannibal" Qaddafi.



Hey, you decided to start comparing the new Turkmenbashi with Kaddafi. They are indeed quite different. Kaddafi actually got worse as time went on, he started out not-too-bad in the early 70s, improving literacy rates and life standards of the Libyan people, or so I have read. One of the problems with the Turkmenbashi guy is that he does absolutely nothing to improve anything since taking office. I'm sorry to offend you and I'm sure the last thing your country needs is a NATO intervention, but I'd wish the Turkmen many freedoms that they should have, but currently don't. I'll stop here because I don't want to get too political in the J.Lo thread.


----------



## Love4H

ByeKitty said:


> Hey, you decided to start comparing the new Turkmenbashi with Kaddafi. They are indeed quite different. Kaddafi actually got worse as time went on, he started out not-too-bad in the early 70s, improving literacy rates and life standards of the Libyan people, or so I have read. One of the problems with the Turkmenbashi guy is that he does absolutely nothing to improve anything since taking office. I'm sorry to offend you and I'm sure the last thing your country needs is a NATO intervention, but I'd wish the Turkmen many freedoms that they should have, but currently don't. I'll stop here because I don't want to get too political in the J.Lo thread.



Well, you're quite wrong. Turkmenistan is currently pretty comfortable to live in, especially comparing to other countries of the region, like Uzbekistan or Tajikistan, where people have no electricity or water. If he did not archived anything spectacular, at least he did not destroy the leftovers of the Soviet Union rich life like other regional leaders did. Theres no torture, no high crime, Turkmen dont work in slavery for food in Russia like Uzbeks or Tajiks do. And to be honest can you say that your president or the one before have had any serious achievements? 
So cut it with this ridiculous  comparison to Qaddafi, who was actually a criminal and a mad tyrant.


----------



## Love4H

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And all of this makes it ok how exactly?
> 
> Here's a great article on the whole thing from TIME.
> 
> J. Lo in Turkmenistan: How Celebs End Up Performing for Tyrants
> 
> And I call BS on the whole "ignorance about human rights issues" as well. Not just on J.Lo but her people. The $$$$$ obviously spoke louder than any of them giving a hoot.
> 
> *Cue*: Huge backpedalling and multiple glossy preads on her and her kids etc etc..blah blah blah.



It's ok because it's a standard of the industry - singers perform at private parties. Period. It's their job and they're paid for it. Yes, they should be more choosy when it comes to celecting clients, like Beyonce performing for Qaddafi, but if its a standard of the industry you can't blame them for it. 

Excuse me but Bruce Willis is the face of a small Russian bank and is featured in their commercials. I doubt he actually has any accounts in that bank or ever asked for a loan or a morgage. But he does say "I trust them, and you should too". http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11822235

And your link doesn't work.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

legaldiva said:


> OMG *I loved my Peaches N Cream Barbie*. And My Twirly-Curl Barbie, too


 
Me too! 



ebonyone said:


> They could have googled these people money talks.


 
I bet she did google him, i'm sure she'd want to know who she is performing for.



Chloe_chick999 said:


> What bothers me is the "If I had known about him I wouldn't have gone" plea, Bull crap! Anyone with the most rudimentary knowledge of current events knows what these leaders are about!


 
And if they don't know they will google just like us to find out


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love4H said:


> It's ok because it's a standard of the industry - singers perform at private parties. Period. It's their job and they're paid for it. Yes, they should be more choosy when it comes to celecting clients, like Beyonce performing for Qaddafi, but if its a standard of the industry you can't blame them for it.
> 
> Excuse me but Bruce Willis is the face of a small Russian bank and is featured in their commercials. I doubt he actually has any accounts in that bank or ever asked for a loan or a morgage. But he does say "I trust them, and you should too". http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11822235
> 
> And your link doesn't work.



Your first point is irrelevant.Do you know how many artists boycotted places like Sun City in South Africa during apartheid? And they were offering HUGE sums of money.

Thats such a sheeple attitude...because everyone's doing it they get a free pass on their morals and ethics? I fear for the future..I really do.

Anyhow..you can continue justifying..that's your opinion..mine is people have choices..they don't HAVE to do anything simply because others do..they make their choices and accept the money as individuals.


----------



## Love4H

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Your first point is irrelevant.Do you know how many artists boycotted places like Sun City in South Africa during apartheid? And they were offering HUGE sums of money.
> 
> Thats such a sheeple attitude...because everyone's doing it they get a free pass on their morals and ethics? I fear for the future..I really do.
> 
> Anyhow..you can continue justifying..that's your opinion..mine is people have choices..they don't HAVE to do anything simply because others do..they make their choices and accept the money as individuals.



You're confused. Are you against them performing at private parties? Or are you against them performing for someone you googled to be a tyrant? Please make your point clear. 

Because excuse me but  its their JOB to perform and be paid for it. Thats what they do and how they make money. They choose to do it in a big concert or at a private party. If a person has enough money to hire JLo to perform at a wedding, anniversary or just for a fun weekend there's nothing wrong about that in my opinion. 

If you think she's been unethical because she performed for someone you googled to be a tyrant, please refer to my post earlier. The president of Turkmenistan is not a murderer or a dictator and don't trust everything you read online. 

I bet most people in this thread never heard of Turkmenistan before but very quick to jump to conclusions. Just because they read it online. I fear for the future... I really do.


----------



## ChanelMommy

SophiaLee said:


> Ugh. Has she ever went out with anyone who was even remotely good looking? That Casper is not cute.



Same thought!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love4H said:


> You're confused. Are you against them performing at private parties? Or are you against them performing for someone you googled to be a tyrant? Please make your point clear.
> 
> Because excuse me but  its their JOB to perform and be paid for it. Thats what they do and how they make money. They choose to do it in a big concert or at a private party. If a person has enough money to hire JLo to perform at a wedding, anniversary or just for a fun weekend there's nothing wrong about that in my opinion.
> 
> If you think she's been unethical because she performed for someone you googled to be a tyrant, please refer to my post earlier. The president of Turkmenistan is not a murderer or a dictator and don't trust everything you read online.
> 
> I bet most people in this thread never heard of Turkmenistan before but very quick to jump to conclusions. Just because they read it online. I fear for the future... I really do.



If what you are saying is true. Then why didn't JLo's people say that. Instead of this:

*"Had there been knowledge of human rights issues any kind, Jennifer would not have attended."*


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrity Gossip

Malibu. (July 5)


----------



## AEGIS

so many words...so few pics on this page lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2013/07/jennifer-lopez-august-2013-cover/

*Jennifer Lopez: Dream Girl*

I was nervous coming here today, said Jennifer Lopez, as she turned the corner onto a residential street in the Bronx. It was a cool afternoon in late spring, and Lopez was wearing a loose bright pink jogging suit and sequined platform sneakers. She is a kind of physical wonder: small but strong, narrow everywhere except for her famous perfectly round derriere. This is the house I grew up in, she said, stopping in front of a white two-story surrounded by an ornate metal gate. It was set apart from the rest of the houses on the block by an alley in the back and a vacant lot next door. Across the street, in a kind of homage to Lopez, there was a banner for the Rising Stars School. I didnt go to that school, Lopez said, still staring at her former home, where she lived with her parents and two sisters. She pointed at a back window that faced the empty lot. I would look out that window to see if my boyfriend was coming, and then Id run out the door, she said, laughing. Im the middle sister. All three of us girls shared a room. I was into sports and dancing. I ran track. I have a lot of stamina. Lopez laughed again. I was built for the long run.

Her longtime manager, Benny Medina, who has been the greatest constant in her life and who was with us that day, was curious to know if she had gone to a nearby school, across the boulevard from the house. Is that the way you went to school? he asked. No, Lopez said, looking in the direction of a giant building two blocks away. But thats the way I came back from school. She laughed again and then grew quiet when Medina asked if she wanted to knock on the door of her childhood house. No. I dont want to go inside, she said. The last time I was in there was when my mom and dad called us home to tell us that they were separating after 33 years of marriage. I think thats why I was nervous about coming here today. Its like seeing someone from the pastyoure afraid to run into them because you never know if its going to be wow or very difficult. This is a combination of both.

Lopez moved out when she was 1826 years ago. She had studied dance at the Ballet Hispanico and at the Kips Bay Boys & Girls Club, and she wanted to pursue it as a career. My mom and I butted heads, Lopez told me later over the phone from Los Angeles. I didnt want to go to collegeI wanted to try dance full-time. So she and I had a break. I started sleeping on the sofa in the dance studio. I was homeless, but I told her, This is what I have to do. A few months later, I landed a job dancing in Europe. When I got back, I booked In Living Color. I became a Fly Girl and moved to L.A. It all happened in a year.

Lopez found that she missed the Bronx. I hated L.A., she said. I was asking, Wheres the store for milk? Dont you guys walk on the street? Now I love Los Angeles, but it doesnt give me strength the way the Bronx did. All the strength that I needed for life, I got from that neighborhood.

And, apparently, a tremendous work ethic. Lopez works hard. Around the time of our shoot, she was promoting her new hit single, Live It Up; making a video in Miami Beach; performing the Beatles anthem Come Together with Mary J. Blige at the Sound of Change Live concert for womens rights in London; attending a joint conference at the UN for women and children; overseeing her line of clothing for Kohls; making final selections for the ad campaign for her 20th fragrance, JLove; and rehearsing an appearance for the American Idol season finale. She is also a mom: Her 5-year-old twins, Max and Emme, travel with her and her boyfriend, Caspar Smart. I think a lot about teaching my kids to work hard, Lopez said. Ive learned something about kidsthey dont do what you say; they do what you do. I watched my parents. My dad worked nights, and I was aware of how much he was doing for us. My mom was a Tupperware lady and also worked at the school. I always felt that I couldnt let them down. And I had a natural discipline from early on. I was always training for something.

The Bronx may also have given Lopez a conceptual idea about celebrity. Throughout her career, she has been attracted to razzle-dazzle, a kind of big-time glam approach to being famous. Like Elizabeth Taylor, whose performance in Butterfield 8 as an alluring prostitute with an uptown-downtown schism inspired these photos, Lopez has a stunning public persona, linked to the likes of Sean Puffy Combs (as he was known when they were together), Ben Affleck, and Marc Anthonyand rife with thrilling red carpet moments. But she outdid herself when she appeared as a presenter at the Grammy Awards in 2000. She wore a cut-to-there sea green chiffon Versace gown that clung to her curves and left little to the imagination. We had looked at a few dresses, and nothing was right, Lopez recalled. My stylist said, theres this one dress, but other people have worn it. I tried on the Versace and decided to wear it anyway. But I was still surprised by the reaction: When I came onstage with David Duchovny, who was the biggest star in the world then, he said to the audience, Nobody is looking at me,&#8202; Lopez said, laughing. This loud sound started from the back of the roomit was kind of like a roar, over me in the dress. When I went to my seat, I said, Whats the big deal?! Puffy and Benny were waiting, and they said, You have to take pictures in that dress.&#8202; And so she did.

Whether Lopez learned from her boyfriends or the brilliant Medina (or both), she is an old-school mix of diva and down-to-earth. America seems to prefer its stars to be that combo: glitzy with a resemblance of the real. Instinctively, Lopez gets that balance. She may wear sweats, but she has rhinestones on her sneakers.

I can remember dancing and singing in front of the mirror in my bedroom, Lopez said that day, still looking at her former home. Ive always had dreamsthe dreams have just gotten bigger. Benny and I will get together and plan what we want to do for the next six months, the next year. He knows I love gypsy lifeI love to go. Holidays always seem very long to me. After two weeks off, I start saying, Lets get back to work. And Ive always been that way.

She turned away from the house and went to her dressing-room trailer, where she would be transformed into the star she had dreamed of becoming. An hour later, she was swathed in a mink coat and high black patent-leather stilettos, her hair styled in a shoulder-length wave. Lopez walked the street as if it were a runway. She asked an assistant to hold up a full-length mirror so she could watchand directher performance for the camera. Eventually, she posed in front of the house that made her. Two children, who live there now, ran into the yard behind her. Lopez turned and smiled. I was you, she seemed to be saying. And now Im me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. Don't like that cover at all.


----------



## Michele26

She looks much older with the dark bouffant hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

put her beside Casper with that look and she will really look like his mom


----------



## ByeKitty

I do like the hair and color scheme of that cover!


----------



## afcgirl

I like the hair color but the style is aging.  She is so gorgeous though!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The interview was a great read, is there a part 2?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The Barclaycard British Summertime concert in Hyde Park. (July 14)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her abs don't look as bomb as they usually do. She still looks great, though.


----------



## Agg0727

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her abs don't look as bomb as they usually do. She still looks great, though.



But pretty good for having twins. Looks better than mine ha ha


----------



## twin-fun

What's going on with her shin bulges? Is that padding? Is that being used during certain dance moves?


----------



## MarieG

I agree that she has a great body for having twins but I think it might be time for different outfit choices....
















Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-performs-Hyde-Park-gig--costume-changes.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^.That second last one looks Kardashian-esque..lol. Are the DM known for PShopping the pics or is that just a really bad angle?


----------



## MarieG

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^.That second last one looks Kardashian-esque..lol. Are the DM known for PShopping the pics or is that just a really bad angle?



I've never heard that DM photoshops pics. That would be A LOT of photoshopping!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MarieG said:


> I've never heard that DM photoshops pics. That would be A LOT of photoshopping!



Haha!  Just asking as her butt and thighs look out of proportion


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

does her boyfriend still work for her as a dancer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, those pics are unflattering  She still slays chicks half her age, tho.


----------



## knics33

^Yeah, I think she still looks amazing... for her age or a 25 year old!

I don't think her performance outfits could be any tackier or dated. NO. They are just distracting.


----------



## Sasha2012

~Fabulousity~ said:


> does her boyfriend still work for her as a dancer?



Yes


----------



## kittenslingerie

She's usually got it together, but those outfits are tacky and unflattering to her normally toned figure all the way around.


----------



## Sasha2012

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The interview was a great read, is there a part 2?



No, that's all but here are the rest of the pictures. The shoot was in her old neighborhood and she's standing in front of her old house.

http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2013/07/jennifer-lopez-august-2013-cover/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes


 
They are both making the same expression with their tongues out


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^She looks older and dressed for a movie role in those pics, its not her style.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thanks for the pics Sasha, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Article from magazine...

*Jennifer Lopez: Dream Girl*

*Our August cover star goes back to the block.*



July 9, 2013 10:01 AM  |  by Lynn Hirschberg
                         I was nervous coming here today, said  Jennifer Lopez, as she turned the corner onto a residential street in  the Bronx. It was a cool afternoon in late spring, and Lopez was wearing  a loose bright pink jogging suit and sequined platform sneakers. She is  a kind of physical wonder: small but strong, narrow everywhere except  for her famous perfectly round derriere. This is the house I grew up  in, she said, stopping in front of a white two-story surrounded by an  ornate metal gate. It was set apart from the rest of the houses on the  block by an alley in the back and a vacant lot next door. Across the  street, in a kind of homage to Lopez, there was a banner for the Rising  Stars School. I didnt go to that school, Lopez said, still staring at  her former home, where she lived with her parents and two sisters. She  pointed at a back window that faced the empty lot. I would look out  that window to see if my boyfriend was coming, and then Id run out the  door, she said, laughing. Im the middle sister. All three of us girls  shared a room. I was into sports and dancing. I ran track. I have a lot  of stamina. Lopez laughed again. I was built for the long run.
 Her longtime manager, Benny Medina, who has been the greatest  constant in her life and who was with us that day, was curious to know  if she had gone to a nearby school, across the boulevard from the house.  Is that the way you went to school? he asked. No, Lopez said,  looking in the direction of a giant building two blocks away. But  thats the way I came back from school. She laughed again and then grew  quiet when Medina asked if she wanted to knock on the door of her  childhood house. No. I dont want to go inside, she said. The last  time I was in there was when my mom and dad called us home to tell us  that they were separating after 33 years of marriage. I think thats why  I was nervous about coming here today. Its like seeing someone from  the pastyoure afraid to run into them because you never know if its  going to be wow or very difficult. This is a combination of both.
 Lopez moved out when she was 1826 years ago. She had studied dance  at the Ballet Hispanico and at the Kips Bay Boys & Girls Club, and  she wanted to pursue it as a career. My mom and I butted heads, Lopez  told me later over the phone from Los Angeles. I didnt want to go to  collegeI wanted to try dance full-time. So she and I had a break. I  started sleeping on the sofa in the dance studio. I was homeless, but I  told her, This is what I have to do. A few months later, I landed a  job dancing in Europe. When I got back, I booked _In Living Color_. I became a Fly Girl and moved to L.A. It all happened in a year.
 Lopez found that she missed the Bronx. I hated L.A., she said. I  was asking, Wheres the store for milk? Dont you guys walk on the  street? Now I love Los Angeles, but it doesnt give me strength the way  the Bronx did. All the strength that I needed for life, I got from that  neighborhood.
 And, apparently, a tremendous work ethic. Lopez works hard. Around  the time of our shoot, she was promoting her new hit single, Live It  Up; making a video in Miami Beach; performing the Beatles anthem Come  Together with Mary J. Blige at the Sound of Change Live concert for  womens rights in London; attending a joint conference at the UN for  women and children; overseeing her line of clothing for Kohls; making  final selections for the ad campaign for her 20th fragrance, JLove; and  rehearsing an appearance for the _American Idol_ season finale.  She is also a mom: Her 5-year-old twins, Max and Emme, travel with her  and her boyfriend, Caspar Smart. I think a lot about teaching my kids  to work hard, Lopez said. Ive learned something about kidsthey dont  do what you say; they do what you do. I watched my parents. My dad  worked nights, and I was aware of how much he was doing for us. My mom  was a Tupperware lady and also worked at the school. I always felt that I  couldnt let them down. And I had a natural discipline from early on. I  was always training for something.
 The Bronx may also have given Lopez a conceptual idea about  celebrity. Throughout her career, she has been attracted to  razzle-dazzle, a kind of big-time glam approach to being famous. Like Elizabeth Taylor, whose performance in _Butterfield 8_  as an alluring prostitute with an uptown-downtown schism inspired these  photos, Lopez has a stunning public persona, linked to the likes of  Sean Puffy Combs (as he was known when they were together), Ben Affleck,  and Marc Anthonyand rife with thrilling red carpet moments. But she  outdid herself when she appeared as a presenter at the Grammy Awards in  2000. She wore a cut-to-there sea green chiffon Versace gown that clung  to her curves and left little to the imagination. We had looked at a  few dresses, and nothing was right, Lopez recalled. My stylist said,  theres this one dress, but other people have worn it. I tried on the  Versace and decided to wear it anyway. But I was still surprised by the  reaction: When I came onstage with David Duchovny, who was the biggest  star in the world then, he said to the audience, Nobody is looking at  me,&#8202; Lopez said, laughing. This loud sound started from the back of  the roomit was kind of like a roar, over me in the dress. When I went  to my seat, I said, Whats the big deal?! Puffy and Benny were  waiting, and they said, You have to take pictures in that dress.&#8202; And  so she did.
 Whether Lopez learned from her boyfriends or the brilliant Medina (or  both), she is an old-school mix of diva and down-to-earth. America  seems to prefer its stars to be that combo: glitzy with a resemblance of  the real. Instinctively, Lopez gets that balance. She may wear sweats,  but she has rhinestones on her sneakers.
 I can remember dancing and singing in front of the mirror in my  bedroom, Lopez said that day, still looking at her former home. Ive  always had dreamsthe dreams have just gotten bigger. Benny and I will  get together and plan what we want to do for the next six months, the  next year. He knows I love gypsy lifeI love to go. Holidays always seem  very long to me. After two weeks off, I start saying, Lets get back  to work. And Ive always been that way.
 She turned away from the house and went to her dressing-room trailer,  where she would be transformed into the star she had dreamed of  becoming. An hour later, she was swathed in a mink coat and high black  patent-leather stilettos, her hair styled in a shoulder-length wave.  Lopez walked the street as if it were a runway. She asked an assistant  to hold up a full-length mirror so she could watchand directher  performance for the camera. Eventually, she posed in front of the house  that made her. Two children, who live there now, ran into the yard  behind her. Lopez turned and smiled. I was you, she seemed to be saying.  And now Im me.

Source: http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2013/07/jennifer-lopez-august-2013-cover/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^She looks older and dressed for a movie role in those pics, its not her style.



I agree.


----------



## AEGIS

Bull.... She knew what she was doing with that dress


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes



DOes anyone else see that thing under her knees?  Is that extra skin? I'm sorry it looks strange


----------



## chowlover2

NicolesCloset said:


> DOes anyone else see that thing under her knees?  Is that extra skin? I'm sorry it looks strange



I saw that, I think it may be knee pads.


----------



## Sasha2012

NicolesCloset said:


> DOes anyone else see that thing under her knees?  Is that extra skin? I'm sorry it looks strange



I see it. It looks like knee pads underneath her tights for her performance.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/18/jennifer-lopez-wins-performs-at-premios-juventud-2013/

Jennifer Lopez poses backstage in a short dress while attending the 2013 Premios Juventud on Thursday (July 18) at the Bank United Center in Miami, Fla.

The 43-year-old entertainer picked up an award and also performed at the show, which is said to be Univisions version of the Peoples Choice Awards.

Jennifer hit the stage in two sexy outfits at the show to perform with frequent collaborator Pitbull. Watch the performance below!

THANK U for being a part of this special night! Next up on @myNUVOtv watch a special sneak peek of #AStepAway, starring my @JLoDancers!! Jennifer tweeted. Her new special aired on NUVOtv that night.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad dress backstage. She is wearing a Zuhair Murad black bodysuit during one performance and a The Blonds gold bodysuit during the other.



pictures via Daily Mail


----------



## kittenslingerie

That lace thing... Another god awful stage outfit that makes her look short and stocky.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Pit bull is so Miami. LOVE IT


----------



## Nathalya

NicolesCloset said:


> Pit bull is so Miami. LOVE IT



he has major sexappeal


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IDK what's going on but lately but she's not looking as fabulous as she usually does. Something is off.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://worldredeye.com/2013/07/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-pitbull-at-wall/

Miami Beach, FL  July 18, 2013  Jennifer Lopezs birthday came early this year as she accepted an award at the Premios Juventud 2013. Lopez also performed at the show, which is said to be Univisions version of the Peoples Choice Awards. To celebrate, Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart made their way to WALL where Pitbull and Benny Medina met them. Pitbull joined DJ Irie in the DJ booth and got on the mic to wish Lopez a happy birthday and congratulate her on the award win.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Lopez & Casper Smart: Hamptons Weekend Trip!*

Jennifer Lopez wraps her arm around boyfriend Casper Smart while shopping in the Hamptons on Saturday (July 20) in New York.

The 43-year-old entertainer, who will be celebrating her 44th birthday this week, was joined by her 5-year-old daughter Emme while stopping by the Monogram Shop, Blue & Cream, and Intermix.

Yesterday was an amazing new beginning for @myNUVOtv! Hope u liked what u saw cuz its just the beginning!!! #WeAreIt Jennifer tweeted last week about her new television network.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-hamptons-weekend-trip/


----------



## TJNEscada

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez & Casper Smart: Hamptons Weekend Trip!*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez wraps her arm around boyfriend Casper Smart while shopping in the Hamptons on Saturday (July 20) in New York.
> 
> The 43-year-old entertainer, who will be celebrating her 44th birthday this week, was joined by her 5-year-old daughter Emme while stopping by the Monogram Shop, Blue & Cream, and Intermix.
> 
> Yesterday was an amazing new beginning for @myNUVOtv! Hope u liked what u saw cuz its just the beginning!!! #WeAreIt Jennifer tweeted last week about her new television network.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-hamptons-weekend-trip/


 
Can anyone ID that fab blouse she is wearing?!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Fabulous at 44! Jennifer Lopez's famous derriere is clad in tiny red shorts as she shops with toyboy lover Casper Smart, 25, ahead of her birthday* 

She celebrate her 44th birthday on Wednesday. 

But Jennifer Lopez hardly looked her age as she headed out with her toyboy boyfriend Casper Smart the day before her milestone on Tuesday. 

The singer and actress was spotted indulging in some retail therapy in the well-heeled area of The Hamptons, New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Smart-25-ahead-birthday.html#ixzz2a4Ry6gEj


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like that romper on her but her Gucci sandals are cute. 

Happy belated b-day, JLo! 44 and killing chicks half her age, go Jen!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Lopez: Viva Movil Flagship Store Opening!
*
Jennifer Lopez cuts the ribbon at her Viva Movil By Jennifer Lopez flagship store opening on Friday (July 26) in Brooklyn, NY.

The 44-year-old entertainers store is located right across from Brooklyns famous Barclays Center on Flatbush Avenue.

New York!!!!! I hope youre ready for @viva_movil today! Lets get the FIESTA started!!! #VivaFlatbush JLo tweeted that day before the event. Thank you everyone for being a part of this special @viva_movil Fiesta!!! What a great day!!!!! #VivaFlatbush

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Elie Saab dress and Tom Ford shoes.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/26/jennifer-lopez-viva-movil-flagship-store-opening/


----------



## BadAzzBish

Hi Y'all - Newbie here just tryna get my post count up  Subscribed to this thread cause I lurve JLo's style...she slays bishes 99% of the time!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez: Viva Movil Flagship Store Opening!
> *
> Jennifer Lopez cuts the ribbon at her Viva Movil By Jennifer Lopez flagship store opening on Friday (July 26) in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> The 44-year-old entertainers store is located right across from Brooklyns famous Barclays Center on Flatbush Avenue.
> 
> New York!!!!! I hope youre ready for @viva_movil today! Lets get the FIESTA started!!! #VivaFlatbush JLo tweeted that day before the event. Thank you everyone for being a part of this special @viva_movil Fiesta!!! What a great day!!!!! #VivaFlatbush
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Elie Saab dress and Tom Ford shoes.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/26/jennifer-lopez-viva-movil-flagship-store-opening/



What perks does this give us. Shes got her hands on another deal. Shes definately a diva!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

BadAzzBish said:


> Hi Y'all - Newbie here just tryna get my post count up  Subscribed to this thread cause I lurve JLo's style...she slays bishes 99% of the time!



Shes a diva i dont know y she dont admit it. Her fans got her this far n she dont apprec them. Shes fake


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Weren't you a big fan of hers? What happened?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not a fan of the dress but I love the makeup in the latest pics.


----------



## clydekiwi

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Weren't you a big fan of hers? What happened?



Im just startin 2 see how she really is. Thats all


----------



## clydekiwi

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Weren't you a big fan of hers? What happened?



I dont think she really appreciates her fans like she should. Shes not like she used 2 be. Shes all about the money now. Its kinda disapointing


----------



## Sassys

Keith Urban returning to American Idol... and Jennifer Lopez is 'very close' to signing deal too

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l--Jennifer-Lopez-close-signing-deal-too.html

*Jennifer Lopez 'Very Close' to American Idol Return*
PEOPLE has learned that superstar singer Jennifer Lopez is "very close to signing a deal with Fox to return to _American Idol_ next season," according to a source very near to the star. 

"Both Fox and Jennifer are very happy about this and want it to happen very much," the source adds. 

As for recent reports that Lopez was shunned by _The Voice_ as a judge and a performer, the source says the rumors are false. 

"Jennifer never had discussions with NBC about being a judge," the source explains. "She was approached by NBC about performing but had to turn it down because of scheduling conflicts." 

As for why Lopez is returning for a third season, the source says: "She couldn't return last year because she had committed to a world tour. But now that the tour is over, she has more time to raise her family, do movies and pursue television projects." 

The schedule that being a judge on _Idol_ provides is perfect for Lopez now, the source adds. 

people.com


----------



## tangowithme

I think she still looks great. Think what you may of Casper, he seems to have the magic touch to keep Jennifer happy. As Wilson Pickett sang many years ago "I'm in love, love, yes I am". It doesn't matter if he's younger, as long as he keeps her glowing, happy and in love. 

We all age - and who among us looks as fabulous at age 44?


----------



## clydekiwi

tangowithme said:


> I think she still looks great. Think what you may of Casper, he seems to have the magic touch to keep Jennifer happy. As Wilson Pickett sang many years ago "I'm in love, love, yes I am". It doesn't matter if he's younger, as long as he keeps her glowing, happy and in love.
> 
> We all age - and who among us looks as fabulous at age 44?



She does look great. Casper makes her money with his talent of dancing and bringing other opportunities 2 her. As soon as he makes her look bad or lose money hes gone imo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Keith Urban returning to American Idol... and Jennifer Lopez is 'very close' to signing deal too
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l--Jennifer-Lopez-close-signing-deal-too.html
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez 'Very Close' to American Idol Return*
> PEOPLE has learned that superstar singer Jennifer Lopez is "very close to signing a deal with Fox to return to _American Idol_ next season," according to a source very near to the star.
> 
> "Both Fox and Jennifer are very happy about this and want it to happen very much," the source adds.
> 
> As for recent reports that Lopez was shunned by _The Voice_ as a judge and a performer, the source says the rumors are false.
> 
> "Jennifer never had discussions with NBC about being a judge," the source explains. "She was approached by NBC about performing but had to turn it down because of scheduling conflicts."
> 
> As for why Lopez is returning for a third season, the source says: "She couldn't return last year because she had committed to a world tour. But now that the tour is over, she has more time to raise her family, do movies and pursue television projects."
> 
> The schedule that being a judge on _Idol_ provides is perfect for Lopez now, the source adds.
> 
> people.com



I guess she's realized that it's time to leave music alone. Good for her, if that's the case. Get that money, JLo. Idol is a sinking ship but I doubt she cares. She'll probably be able to squeeze another 20 million out of them. Easy money.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess she's realized that it's time to leave music alone. Good for her, if that's the case. Get that money, JLo. Idol is a sinking ship but I doubt she cares. She'll *probably be able to squeeze another 20 million out of them. Easy money.*


 
Yep, Benny will tell the producers, you gave Mariah $18mil and the show tanked, so you need to give Jennifer $20.


----------



## PurseNut911

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess she's realized that it's time to leave music alone. Good for her, if that's the case. Get that money, JLo. Idol is a sinking ship but I doubt she cares. She'll probably be able to squeeze another 20 million out of them. Easy money.



Good post! I agree. Easy money. And it's about time she leaves the music alone. Her last single reminded me that she can carry a tune and is a great entertainer, but she can't really sing.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez and FOX have agreed that she will return to _Idol_ in a deal that will make her one of the highest paid judges in reality, sources connected to the show tell RadarOnline.com.

J.LO&#8217;s one-year deal with AI will be worth at least $15 million PLUS bonuses &#8211; it&#8217;s the same amount Britney Spears signed up to The X Factor for but just shy of the $18 million that Mariah Carey made for her one season cameo on _Idol_ earlier this year.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/08/jennifer-lopez-returning-american-idol-15-million-deal/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Easy money.

I hope Idol knows that JLo isn't going to save their sinking ship. The rating get worse and worse because the public simply isn't interested anymore. Make this the last season and put Idol in it's coffin already. It's done.


----------



## Sassys

East Hampton


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's cute how JLo and her daughter have the same top bun!  Boy, her son has long hair.


----------



## Sassys

It is 85 degrees here, so I am not sure why the kids have on uggs lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> It is 85 degrees here, so I am not sure why the kids have on uggs lol



Strange as it sounds, uggs during the summer don't make your sweat. Their little toes might have been chilly


----------



## Compass Rose

Sassys said:


> It is 85 degrees here, so I am not sure why the kids have on uggs lol


 No matter how comfy it must be, it is still weird to me to wear winter clothes in the middle of August.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her daughter looks so much like her!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's surprised fans with a roll-call off famous faces as part of her Red Tour.

And on Saturday night Taylor Swift pulled out the big guns as she welcomed Jennifer Lopez onto the stage to join her for a duet.

Looking like they were trying to out-bling each other in sparkly, sequined outfits, the pair danced around at the Staples Center to Jenny From The Block.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...z-dazzle-bejeweled-outfits.html#ixzz2czpHxTrZ


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Easy money.
> 
> I hope Idol knows that JLo isn't going to save their sinking ship. The rating get worse and worse because the public simply isn't interested anymore. Make this the last season and put Idol in it's coffin already. It's done.


Easy money and all she has to say are variations of the same... "You deserve to be in the finals! That was the best we've seen this evening! You should go all the way!  That was amazing!"

Haven't watched that show in years though. So many other shows have perfected the genre.

It will be how she looks, I guess.  That's why she's getting paid the millions.


----------



## AEGIS

not mad at her


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit is so bad.


----------



## Brandless

Hate those low crotch pants.


----------



## Belle49

Poor Taylor can't dance lol


----------



## HavPlenty

They should have just paid Jennifer and Steven what they asked for before they quit. They got Mariah and Nicki and just torpedoed the show with all that stupid drama.


----------



## Sasha2012

Even superstar mums like to let their hair down from time to time.

And Jennifer Lopez, 44, proved to be no different as she accompanied her 5-year-old twins, Max and Esme, to Disneyland in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The What Is Love? singer laughed and squealed along with her children as they enjoyed the thrills and spills of the park's child-friendly roller coasters.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-Disneyland-young-twins.html#ixzz2d3UZnmsz


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sasha2012 said:


> Even superstar mums like to let their hair down from time to time.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 44, proved to be no different as she accompanied her 5-year-old twins, Max and Esme, to Disneyland in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> The What Is Love? singer laughed and squealed along with her children as they enjoyed the thrills and spills of the park's child-friendly roller coasters.



her children really look like twins more than ever in these pics. hard to tell which is max and which is emme.


----------



## Ladybug09

DANG Taylor is tall.


----------



## PurseNut911

Where was Casper? He usually accompanies her to everything, yet no pics at Disneyland with him?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> Even superstar mums like to let their hair down from time to time.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 44, proved to be no different as she accompanied her 5-year-old twins, Max and Esme, to Disneyland in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> The What Is Love? singer laughed and squealed along with her children as they enjoyed the thrills and spills of the park's child-friendly roller coasters.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-Disneyland-young-twins.html#ixzz2d3UZnmsz



Looks like Max broke his arm, he looks like a handful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Looks like Max broke his arm, he looks like a handful.



I didn't even notice but yeah it looks like he broke his arm.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm looking forward to the daily outfit pics.


----------



## White Orchid

.


----------



## White Orchid

PurseNut911 said:


> Where was Casper? He usually accompanies her to everything, yet no pics at Disneyland with him?



Perhaps he didn't meet the height prerequisites :ninja:


----------



## vimrod

tangowithme said:


> I think she still looks great. Think what you may of Casper, he seems to have the magic touch to keep Jennifer happy. As Wilson Pickett sang many years ago "I'm in love, love, yes I am". It doesn't matter if he's younger, as long as he keeps her glowing, happy and in love.
> 
> We all age - and who among us looks as fabulous at age 44?



She's 44????!!!! She is gorgeous for any age but wow, that's amazing. I've always thought she looked fabulous, she has the most beautiful skin and hair, and she was particularly stunning when she was actively making music. The _Love Dont Cost A Thing_ video was gorgeous, she looked radiant. Is it an unpopular opinion to like her? Cos I do, I know she has a diva rep but I always enjoyed her candour and her self belief.


----------



## HavPlenty

vimrod said:


> She's 44????!!!! She is gorgeous for any age but wow, that's amazing. I've always thought she looked fabulous, she has the most beautiful skin and hair, and she was particularly stunning when she was actively making music. The _Love Dont Cost A Thing_ video was gorgeous, she looked radiant. Is it an unpopular opinion to like her? Cos I do, I know she has a diva rep but I always enjoyed her candour and *her self belief*.


 
LOL who cares if it's unpopular or not. Jennifer is gorgeous. I don't think she can sing, dance and can barely act but I still like her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

HavPlenty said:


> LOL who cares if it's unpopular or not. Jennifer is gorgeous. I don't think she can sing, dance and can barely act but I still like her.



Same. She's one of my favorite people, and a total girl crush. But in terms of her acting and music .. I'm not really a fan. I just love HER.


----------



## clydekiwi

Omg. Who says she cant dance?! Wow she one of the best dancers around


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HavPlenty said:


> LOL who cares if it's unpopular or not. Jennifer is gorgeous.* I don't think she can sing, dance and can barely act but I still like her*.


 

wow  at least give her dancing


----------



## PurseNut911

JLo: great dancer, marginal actress, deplorable singer. As an entertainer? She rocks.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cannot dance. Sorry. A glorified aerobics instructor at best.

Marginal singers that could actually dance would be Paula Abdul and Janet. Though I probably wouldn't call Paula marginal.She is not even that.


----------



## clydekiwi

BagOuttaHell said:


> Cannot dance. Sorry. A glorified aerobics instructor at best.
> 
> Marginal singers that could actually dance would be Paula Abdul and Janet. Though I probably wouldn't call Paula marginal.She is not even that.



Wow well then in your opinion. Who is a good dancer?


----------



## scarlet555

Hmmm, Jennifer can't dance?  Who can then?  I' m just curious what y'all standard is....  

On her performance with Taylor Swift...  Oh my, Taylor might as well be holding an umbrella for JLO!  At least she wouldnt have to do some weird dancing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo can't dance?  Interesting.

I wish she would put those GZ wedge sneakers away.


----------



## YSoLovely

J.Lo can dance and she's a really good entertainer (imo).


----------



## clydekiwi

I agree!! She can definately dance and act


----------



## clydekiwi

scarlet555 said:


> Hmmm, Jennifer can't dance?  Who can then?  I' m just curious what y'all standard is....
> 
> On her performance with Taylor Swift...  Oh my, Taylor might as well be holding an umbrella for JLO!  At least she wouldnt have to do some weird dancing.



I agree!!!


----------



## scarlet555

on her acting, I never thought much of it, until... until I saw Eva Mendez on 'hitch and ghost ridyer', since then I've had more respect for JLO's acting.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In their prime I stated.

Janet
Paula

In her age bracket. JLo would be doing just what she was doing for Janet. Background dancing.

Never been a fan of Britney's dancing either.


----------



## Cherrasaki

JLo is an average singer at best.  Her acting is marginal but she often works with extremely talented people so I think that helps her. Her dancing is alright and I think she has great stage presence and is an overall good entertainer. Plus she's gorgeous and seems to be getting better with age and/or not aging at all. And aside from having good genes this woman takes great care of herself.


----------



## HavPlenty

Meh she's not a good dancer to me. Sue me, lol.


----------



## HavPlenty

scarlet555 said:


> Hmmm, Jennifer can't dance?  Who can then?  I' m just curious what y'all standard is....
> 
> On her performance with Taylor Swift...  Oh my, Taylor might as well be holding an umbrella for JLO!  At least she wouldnt have to do some weird dancing.


 

LOL my standard is somebody who isn't as stiff as a board. As somebody said Paula Abdul, Janet Jackson and a lot of female dancers from the 90s like in the Poison video (Bell Biv Devoe). 

 And as for Taylor Swift I have no comment. I've only listened to one song of hers and that's because it was attached to a fan made video I like. I have never watched her perform anything. Not my type of entertainer.


----------



## bisousx

Imo she is not a good dancer as well but she is entertaining - and has presence. She dances like someone who has practiced for ages but not like someone born with that kind of talent.


----------



## HavPlenty

bisousx said:


> Imo she is not a good dancer as well but she is entertaining - and has presence. She dances like someone who has practiced for ages but not like someone born with that kind of talent.


 
Yes she is highly entertaining. I love her to death.


----------



## ByeKitty

bisousx said:


> Imo she is not a good dancer as well but she is entertaining - and has presence. She dances like someone who has practiced for ages but not like someone born with that kind of talent.


ITA


----------



## PurseNut911

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps he didn't meet the height prerequisites :ninja:


----------



## Chloe_chick999

HavPlenty said:


> LOL my standard is somebody who isn't as stiff as a board. As somebody said Paula Abdul, Janet Jackson and a lot of female dancers from the 90s like in the Poison video (Bell Biv Devoe).
> 
> And as for Taylor Swift I have no comment. I've only listened to one song of hers and that's because it was attached to a fan made video I like. I have never watched her perform anything. Not my type of entertainer.



It's funny that Paula did choreography for Janet back in the day.


----------



## HavPlenty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> It's funny that Paula did choreography for Janet back in the day.


 
Yep. Paula was a fantastic dancer. It's funny that she started off as a Laker Girl and made it big time. I love that video she did with the cartoon character.

But back to Jennifer. I thought she was ridiculously beautiful on AI. Seems like she just glowed. Who else is gonna be on the show with her? I don't watch much anymore but I'm glad she's back.


----------



## Ladybug09

HavPlenty said:


> Yep. Paula was a fantastic dancer. It's funny that she started off as a Laker Girl and made it big time. I love that video she did with the cartoon character.
> 
> But back to Jennifer. I thought she was ridiculously beautiful on AI. Seems like she just glowed. Who else is gonna be on the show with her? I don't watch much anymore but I'm glad she's back.



Forever Your girl is the song


----------



## HavPlenty

Ladybug09 said:


> Forever Your girl is the song


 It's called Opposites Attract. Found it on Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweiQukBM_k


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jennifer dances better than me lol, but thats not hard because I hate dancing. She does seem pretty heavy on her feet and clunky for a dancer, most dancers give impression of being light on their feet and flowing.


----------



## tangowithme

clydekiwi said:


> Wow well then in your opinion. Who is a good dancer?



I'm old, so that might cloud my judgment as far as younger entertainers are concerned. My choice would be Tina Turner, starting in her early days with Ike until now. Tina is a powerhouse, that woman can move.

Need I add she had the finest legs?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

vimrod said:


> She's 44????!!!! She is gorgeous for any age but wow, that's amazing. I've always thought she looked fabulous, she has the most beautiful skin and hair, and she was particularly stunning when she was actively making music. The _Love Dont Cost A Thing_ video was gorgeous, she looked radiant. Is it an unpopular opinion to like her? Cos I do, I know she has a diva rep but I always enjoyed her candour and her self belief.



I agree, love her.


----------



## Ladybug09

HavPlenty said:


> It's called Opposites Attract. Found it on Youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweiQukBM_k



Oops....the one I'm thinking of I think had Arsenio...


----------



## clydekiwi

I think jlo dances just as good as paula abdhul. Jennifer is a great dancer she can really move that body


----------



## Sasha2012

She may dress to the nines every time she steps onto the red carpet, but on Sunday Jennifer Lopez looked anything but glamorous as she took her adorable daughter Emme on a shopping spree in Calabasas, just outside LA.

The 44-year-old looked like a fresh-faced twentysomething as she walked the aisles of children's clothing store Gymboree at the The Commons without a spot of makeup on, not even her signature lip gloss and mascara.

Even her hair was uncharacteristically unglam in a thrown-up bun that looked put together in five seconds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughter-Emme-shopping-spree.html#ixzz2dn4yYkL0


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/4/13 

No comment on the makeup or the hair


----------



## Sassys

Dear God!!! Is she wearing a scrunchie!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looked much worse. I like those shoes.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> Dear God!!! Is she wearing a scrunchie!!!



Looks like a scarf. New Yorkers don't wear scrunchies


----------



## clydekiwi

She looks good as always


----------



## ByeKitty

WTH is up with that hair!!!


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand why people think top knots look cute.


----------



## HavPlenty

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand why people think top knots look cute.


 
They look cute on some people. But I think a high bun is cuter. But I agree this is not a good look for Jennifer.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> Dear God!!! Is she wearing a scrunchie!!!



I hear that in Carrie Bradshaw's voice.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand why people think top knots look cute.



It lifts the face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Top knots are cute but itty, bitty top knots aren't. They annoy, me, lol.


----------



## Eva1991

That hairdo is awful!


----------



## Belle49

Sasha2012 said:


> She may dress to the nines every time she steps onto the red carpet, but on Sunday Jennifer Lopez looked anything but glamorous as she took her adorable daughter Emme on a shopping spree in Calabasas, just outside LA.
> 
> The 44-year-old looked like a fresh-faced twentysomething as she walked the aisles of children's clothing store Gymboree at the The Commons without a spot of makeup on, not even her signature lip gloss and mascara.
> 
> Even her hair was uncharacteristically unglam in a thrown-up bun that looked put together in five seconds.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughter-Emme-shopping-spree.html#ixzz2dn4yYkL0



At least they are shopping somewhere normal for kids and not like most celebrities who want their kids in nothing but designer duds.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 9/4/13
> 
> No comment on the makeup or the hair




Her shoes, though!!


----------



## Sassys

9/5/13


----------



## meluvs2shop

_boy does she love those wedge sneakers...i hope she doesn't fall in love with harry connick jr. on the new season of AI. haha_


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That little boy of hers seems a handful.


----------



## clydekiwi

I love those wedge GZ sneakers. I just love her style


----------



## HavPlenty

So Harry Connick Jr. is gonna do idol with her?


----------



## PurseNut911

HavPlenty said:


> So Harry Connick Jr. is gonna do idol with her?



Yes, this was reported sometime this past week. Harry said to expect the unexpected from him, lol.


----------



## limom

PurseNut911 said:


> Yes, this was reported sometime this past week. Harry said to expect the unexpected from him, lol.



He has such a nice personality and la Lopez being back might incite me to watch again.
( for the wardrobe mainly).


----------



## Nat

That's great news. I love Harry. And his sense of humor. And he's not bad looking either


----------



## Michele26

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That little boy of hers seems a handful.



Looks like she has to wrangle him down.


----------



## HavPlenty

PurseNut911 said:


> Yes, this was reported sometime this past week. Harry said to expect the unexpected from him, lol.


 
Nice!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-bookstore-with-the-twins/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a trendy dress while holding hands with her twins Emme and Max at Barnes & Noble on Saturday (September 14) in Calbasas, Calif.

The 44-year-old American Idol judge was joined by her boyfriend Casper Smart, who showed some support for the New York Yankees.

It was recently reported that Jennifer and Taylor Swift will collaborate on a track for Jenifers upcoming album, which drops early next year.

Both of them are huge fans of each other and excited to work together! a close source told Us Weekly.


----------



## AEGIS

a great dancer to me doesn't need choreography
JLo looks like she needs choreography to dance...just like Beyonce
their fluidity isn't innate, it's learned...which makes them good but not great


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/jennifer-lopez-recording-studio-with-robin-thicke/

Jennifer Lopez heads inside a recording studio for a day of singingon Sunday (September 15) in Hollywood.

The 44-year-old entertainer and American Idol judge was joined at the studio by Robin Thicke!

Uh ohwalked into the studio to find this: @JLo @robinthicke cant be nothing but trouble  JLos sister Lynda tweeted, along with a pic of the duo rocking out together. Could there be a duet in the works?!

Jennifer is currently working on her eighth studio album.


----------



## HavPlenty

Her footwear in this last pic.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez, who's about to return to American Idol as judge after a one-year hiatus, joined her nearest and dearest on Sunday for dinner out at a beachside restaurant in Malibu.

Joining the pop diva were her much-younger boyfriend, Casper Smart and her five-year-old twins Emme and Max, from her relationship with Marc Anthony.

The smiling 44-year-old singer and actress held Emme's hand, while Max hitched a ride, piggyback style, with JLo's dancer beau, who is 18 years her junior.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Casper-twins-Emme-Max.html#ixzz2f7AWY8Jd


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dang, she looks good. Love this woman!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/jennifer-lopez-supports-leah-remini-on-dancing-with-the-stars/

Jennifer Lopez keeps it chic while arriving on the set of Dancing With the Stars to support her close gal pal Leah Remini on Monday (September 16) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined by her boyfriend Casper Smart, who was spotted taking the wheel of their Bentley convertible.

Here at #DWTS to support my girl @LeahRemini!!!! She gave it her all and couldnt be more proud of her!!! Jennifer tweeted at the show with a pic.

Leah and her partner Tony Dovolani scored a total of 21 for the first week.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those scarf dresses looks like something out of 2002. Me no likely...

The jeans and t-shirt look is cute.


----------



## Sassys

9/17/13


----------



## Ladybug09

What does he have on???

He sticking around for a while...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw her for 2 seconds on DWTS last night, and she was chomping gum like a teenager.  Such a pet peeve of mine!


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw her for 2 seconds on DWTS last night, and she was chomping gum like a teenager. *Such a pet peeve of mine!*


 
THANK YOU!!!! I was ready to slap the sh$t out of a woman last night on my bus, cracking the damn gum. I swear, it is always middle aged women that crack gum


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> What does he have on???
> 
> He sticking around for a while...



Why wouldn't he stick around? he hit the jackpot. I hope he gets her pregnant then he'll be set  for life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's great Leah has a friend to depend on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her sister Linda has a nice shape too! 
Is the blonde in the pic above in Malibu the woman on RHBV?


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> What does he have on???
> 
> He sticking around for a while...



Did he always have those tatts?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Those shorts and high tops ... :/ he looks shorter than usual. I guess he's not very tall bc JLo is not tall right?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good there and they look so happy together.


----------



## Bentley1

Her kids are the spitting image of Marc Anthony.  They look absolutely nothing like Jennifer, especially the little girl.  He has some strong genes.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> .



Her head looks too big for her body.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

9/26/13


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> 9/26/13



Somebody tells me who is her surgeon! She is looking so fresh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Hakkasan at the MGM Grand Hotel and Casino on Thursday (September 26) in Las Vegas.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


> 9/26/13


 
This does not look like Jen in this picture.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Hakkasan at the MGM Grand Hotel and Casino on Thursday (September 26) in Las Vegas.


 

She is smokin'!


----------



## PurseNut911

I don't know what fountain of youth juice she's drinking, but she sure looks fabulous. Wow.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'Shes a single mom but not like Im a single mom:' Jennifer Lopez admits that she has it much easier than her sister Lynda*

The world recognises Jennifer Lopez as a successful singer, actress, businesswoman and mum-of-two.

But in an interview with Cosmopolitan magazine she spoke of her admiration for her baby sister Lynda Lopez, who had daughter Lucie Wren Lopez-Goldfried in 2008 with Adam Goldfried.

Speaking about her Emmy Award-winning journalist sibling, she said: 'I just love and respect her so much. Shes a single mom but not like Im a single mom. I have a lot of help  she doesnt. I always ask, Do you need anything? And shes like, Im good. But I know shes exhausted.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...admits-easier-sister-Lynda.html#ixzz2gd8BorOk


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/03/jennifer-lopez-brings-american-idol-auditions-to-salt-lake-city/

Jennifer Lopez, Harry Connick Jr, and Keith Urban get interviewed while attending the auditions for the thirteenth season of American Idol on Thursday (October 3) in SaltLake City, Utah.

The judges were joined at the table for a photo with the shows host Ryan Seacrest.

That same day, the four of them made an appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show via satellite to chat about the new season.

Um, it was actually a difficult decision because I had a lot of stuff going on, Jennifer said about returning to the show. It was going to be hard to fit it in. To be really honest, I just love the show and I love working with the singers and I love the family here. And, this (points to Keith and Harry) is working really great. So yeah, were having a great time. So at the end of the day everything thats meant to be happens.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/05/jennifer-lopez-ally-for-equality-award-at-hrc-national-dinner/

Jennifer Lopez vamps up while attending the 2013 HRC National Dinner at Washington Convention Center on Saturday (October 5) in Washington, DC.

The 44-year-old American Idol judge was seen posing with actresses Teri Polo and Sherri Saum on the white carpet.

Jennifer is being honored with the Ally for Equality Award at the dinner, which raises money for the Human Rights Campaign.

Jennifer Lopez embodies the spirit of an ally to the LGBT community and we are thrilled to present her the Ally for Equality at our National Dinner in October, HRC president Chad Griffin said in a recent press release. We recognize Jennifer for her talent, style, compassion, philanthropy and generosity, but foremost for her public commitment to LGBT equality.

He added, Even facing pressure from anti-LGBT groups, Jennifer stands her ground as a strident equality supporter. Throughout her career, Jennifer Lopez has always stood for fairness, justice and equality, and thats what being an ally is all about.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad dress, Brian Atwood shoes, Swarovski bag, and Neil Lane jewels.


----------



## karo

Not the best look...


----------



## AEGIS

im glad i see wrinkles


----------



## Ms Kiah

> Jennifer Lopez has always stood for fairness, justice and equality


 
The hell?? She took money to "perform" for a dictator with a horrible human rights record. How ridiculous.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That dress is a spider web mess.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jennifer's dress is not the most flattering and it's kind of hideous. But the lady with the purple dress standing next to her looks nice. That dress is really cute.


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:


> im glad i see wrinkles



Shes all natural


----------



## Star1231

I don't think she's all natural but I do think she takes very good care of herself, ie eats clean and healthy, exercises, hydrates.  I also think that whatever botox or filler she's using is done very sparingly.


----------



## azureartist

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That dress is a spider web mess.



Agreed, but I'm also seeing veins and arteries.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

azureartist said:


> Agreed, but I'm also seeing veins and arteries.



Lol! Eww...


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ms Kiah said:


> The hell?? She took money to "perform" for a dictator with a horrible human rights record. How ridiculous.



lol Ikr. A few years back she was also scheduled to perform a concert in Northern Cyprus (which has been illegally occupied by Turkey since the 1970s) but backed out after people started protesting her visit.


----------



## pinkfeet

lol no she's not all natural. Far from it. She is looking a bit Asian-esque / or cat like in the eye area lately. 

Too much filler or something. She has used filler for awhile now, and probably other laser treatments / ultherea / thermage like a lot of celebs do.


----------



## clydekiwi

pinkfeet said:


> lol no she's not all natural. Far from it. She is looking a bit Asian-esque / or cat like in the eye area lately.
> 
> Too much filler or something. She has used filler for awhile now, and probably other laser treatments / ultherea / thermage like a lot of celebs do.



She dont look asian-esque to me. She looks the same. Its her makeup that makes her appear that way. I think if she was using fillers she would also fill the lines in by her eyes.


----------



## Sassys

10/6/13


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not a fan of the last look.


----------



## ChanelMommy

So refreshing to see her look like 99% of the moms who drop there kids off at school in the morning! lol.


----------



## limom

ChanelMommy said:


> So refreshing to see her look like 99% of the moms who drop there kids off at school in the morning! lol.



Yep. Could not agree more.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks great in the last pic. No makeup, done down.


----------



## clydekiwi

Did anyone hear that her and beau may be breaking up?


----------



## Ladybug09

clydekiwi said:


> Did anyone hear that her and beau may be breaking up?



Yup...


----------



## DC-Cutie

clydekiwi said:


> Did anyone hear that her and beau may be breaking up?



Good!  That clears the way for Marc to dump the top shop girl and get back with J Lo


----------



## Belle49

dc-cutie said:


> good!  That clears the way for marc to dump the top shop girl and get back with j lo



this!!


----------



## NY_Mami

NOOOOO!!!!!!!.... Don't get rid of Ms. Casper!!!!...


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Good!  That clears the way for Marc to dump the top shop girl and get back with J Lo



Omg, you and WW are the two most committed cheerleaders for this marriage.
She mentioned today that the divorce was not final.
They do look hot together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Omg, you and WW are the two most committed cheerleaders for this marriage.
> She mentioned today that the divorce was not final.
> They do look hot together.



Pump your breaks, I'm  not a committed cheerleader.  I don't know these folks. 

Who is "WW"?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Pump your breaks, I'm not a committed cheerleader. I don't know these folks.
> 
> Who is "WW"?


 
Wendy Williams


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Pump your breaks, I'm  not a committed cheerleader.  I don't know these folks.
> 
> Who is "WW"?



Nah, just admit it....
U can't resist them.


----------



## limom

Although...


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Although...



He is is such a drug addict..wonder what's his drug of choice.


----------



## tangowithme

I hadn't realized that Jen's and Casper's relationship was on the rocks.

Feel sad for the kids, they seemed to be really fond of him.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> He is is such a drug addict..wonder what's his drug of choice.



It is rumored to be heroin.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> It is rumored to be heroin.


 Who? Marc or Casper? How did I miss this?


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Who? Marc or Casper? How did I miss this?



Marc. 
People  said that the character of el cantante was no stretch for him to play...
I am not convinced that J-LO would get involved with a drug addict and especially have kids with him.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Marc.
> People  said that the character of el cantante was no stretch for him to play...
> I am not convinced that J-LO would get involved with a drug addict and especially have kids with him.


 Wow, I never heard that! I can't imagine J Lo being ok with that let alone having kids with him.


----------



## clydekiwi

limom said:


> Marc.
> People  said that the character of el cantante was no stretch for him to play...
> I am not convinced that J-LO would get involved with a drug addict and especially have kids with him.



I dont believe that!! Jlo would never get involved with a heroin user or have kids with them! Thats bull.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She was involved with diddy and his record wasn't all that clean...


----------



## clydekiwi

DC-Cutie said:


> She was involved with diddy and his record wasn't all that clean...



Yes, but she dumped him immediately after that gun incident. Im not saying shes an angel im just saying she would not be involved with a drug addict


----------



## ChanelMommy

Shocked.


----------



## pinkfeet

lol are you friends with JLO? 

How do you "know"? Sometimes we don't even know the secrets or problems of friends or family, and never find out.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Okay, confession. I googled his name and heroin and nothing comes up but a article from 2 years ago where he confessed to an addiction. Is this recent news coming about now?


----------



## clydekiwi

pinkfeet said:


> lol are you friends with JLO?
> 
> How do you "know"? Sometimes we don't even know the secrets or problems of friends or family, and never find out.



Lol i wish! No im not friends. Shes been my idol for like 15 yrs and from what i know about her. Drugs arent her scene. Esp. With little kids.


----------



## clydekiwi

ChanelMommy said:


> Okay, confession. I googled his name and heroin and nothing comes up but a article from 2 years ago where he confessed to an addiction. Is this recent news coming about now?



Interesting. I wonder what his addiction id


----------



## DC-Cutie

clydekiwi said:


> Yes, but she dumped him immediately after that gun incident. Im not saying shes an angel im just saying she would not be involved with a drug addict



But how do you know who she would be involved with?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkfeet said:


> lol are you friends with JLO?
> 
> How do you "know"? Sometimes we don't even know the secrets or problems of friends or family, and never find out.



This!


----------



## clydekiwi

DC-Cutie said:


> But how do you know who she would be involved with?



Because thats not her style. If u followed her u would know. She dumped ben affleck because she got tired of the gambling and drinking and partying he was doing. Besides marc is not on drugs. The internet has tons of false literature jlo was married to him for 7yrs. If he was on heroin she would look a wreck. Think about it, that just makes me laugh


----------



## DC-Cutie

She has said the break up was because of drinking, gambling and partying or is this what you gather by following her?  I've seen a few interviews where she's asked about the break up and no mention of the above. 

Just curious


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> It is rumored to be heroin.



Yes that's what I always thought it was...looks like it too.


----------



## sparkle7

I thought Ben left her and not the other way around.


----------



## GoGlam

clydekiwi said:


> Yes, but she dumped him immediately after that gun incident. Im not saying shes an angel im just saying she would not be involved with a drug addict






DC-Cutie said:


> She was involved with diddy and his record wasn't all that clean...



J.Lo probably doesn't find it fun to be with someone who has serious vices but she's definitely done it before.  

Diddy does hard drugs.. His drug of choice is cocaine and has been for many many years.  I'm stating something I know as a fact.  Though, you wouldn't know by looking at his figure because he's not the typical skinny coke user.

I don't know about Marc.. I know someone very well that is actually close to him and could ask but this person would definitely get upset over the question.  He looks like a druggie; heroin would be a good guess based on his appearance.  If I ever muster the courage to ask, I'll let you guys know!


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> She has said the break up was because of drinking, gambling and partying or is this what you gather by following her?  I've seen a few interviews where she's asked about the break up and no mention of the above.
> 
> Just curious



I think I remember hearing mention of this in interviews possibly given by him.  Something about how he was unhappy with himself and was doing xyz and he doesn't want to be that person again


----------



## AEGIS

aww yall stop giving him a drug problem just bc he looks like Skelator


----------



## azania

GoGlam said:


> J.Lo probably doesn't find it fun to be with someone who has serious vices but she's definitely done it before.
> 
> Diddy does hard drugs.. His drug of choice is cocaine and has been for many many years.  I'm stating something I know as a fact.  Though, you wouldn't know by looking at his figure because he's not the typical skinny coke user.
> 
> I don't know about Marc.. I know someone very well that is actually close to him and could ask but this person would definitely get upset over the question.  He looks like a druggie; heroin would be a good guess based on his appearance.  If I ever muster the courage to ask, I'll let you guys know!



Thanks for the info! So it must be a save guess to say that Cassie does coke also regularly...?

If you don't feel comfortable saying it on the forum, pms are welcomed


----------



## ChanelMommy

clydekiwi said:


> Interesting. I wonder what his addiction id




I should have linked the article. The article, "claiims he says he had an addiction to heroin."


----------



## limom

clydekiwi said:


> Yes, but she dumped him immediately after that gun incident. Im not saying shes an angel im just saying she would not be involved with a drug addict



She dumped him because this could impact her bottom line.
Jennifer is an extremely shrewd business woman.
And she had moved on from the  jenny from the block persona.....
Have you ever considered why she dated some of her mates?
Casper has been set. He has a show coming out.
My bet , it is her goodbye gift.
Jennifer knows where and when she is going at all time and who will be there for the ride.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In interviews they both said the same sort of thing about the break up - it was too much, too soon and the media attention became overwhelming.  

My point is, no matter how much you follow a celeb, you never truly know what they will or will not do, who they will or will not date.


----------



## GoGlam

azania said:


> Thanks for the info! So it must be a save guess to say that Cassie does coke also regularly...?
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable saying it on the forum, pms are welcomed



Not necessarily, but I genuinely don't have any insider info on Cassie.. Even when they started being together, she wasn't constantly around.


----------



## Belle49

Ladybug09 said:


> He is is such a drug addict..wonder what's his drug of choice.



He actually isn't. That photo where he looks like a druggie is from the Movie El Cantante. 
My uncles are tight with Marc and said the most he's done is a little weed that's it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> In interviews they both said the same sort of thing about the break up - it was too much, too soon and the media attention became overwhelming.
> 
> My point is, no matter how much you follow a celeb, you never truly know what they will or will not do, who they will or will not date.


 
This!



Belle49 said:


> He actually isn't. That photo where he looks like a druggie is from the Movie El Cantante.
> My uncles are tight with Marc and said the most he's done is a little weed that's it.





clydekiwi said:


> Because thats not her style. If u followed her u would know. She dumped ben affleck because she got tired of the gambling and drinking and partying he was doing. Besides marc is not on drugs. The internet has tons of false literature jlo was married to him for 7yrs. If he was on heroin she would look a wreck. Think about it, that just makes me laugh


 
And just because you are friends with them, does not mean they wil do drugs in front of you. Hell, women have been married to serial killers for years and never knew anything about it. Women have been married to men on the down low for years and never knew. People show you what they want you to see.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> *And just because you are friends with them, does not mean they wil do drugs in front of you. Hell, women have been married to serial killers for years and never knew anything abo*ut it.



And this is why I had to quit watching the ID channel. Too damn scary.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you are friends with them, does not mean they wil do drugs in front of you. Hell, women have been married to serial killers for years and never knew anything about it. Women have been married to men on the down low for years and never knew. People show you what they want you to see.


 Exactly!


----------



## azania

GoGlam said:


> Not necessarily, but I genui​nely don't have any insider info on Cassie.. Even when they started being together, she wasn't constantly around.




Thanks anyway


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> aww yall stop giving him a drug problem just bc he looks like Skelator



By the power of GraceSkull!!!! Loved that cartoon!


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you are friends with them, does not mean they wil do drugs in front of you. Hell, women have been married to serial killers for years and never knew anything about it. Women have been married to men on the down low for years and never knew. People show you what they want you to see.





yeah but those women are typically dumb as hayle.


----------



## Tfortat

If the breaking up rumours are true, I am sure she will find a brand new boyfriend in a matter of months. She loves being in a relationship too much to be single.


----------



## Sassys

Still together


----------



## GoGlam

I honestly have no idea when she sleeps.  Some friends have told me about projects they directly or indirectly worked on with her.  Music, commercials, a tv network, clothing, producing shows, a cellphone/communication store/company, marketing and photo shoots, two children.  JLo is superwoman


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Still together



I like that long sweater. Can anyone id it


----------



## DC-Cutie

After watching him on Access Hollywood yesterday, I have to applaud JLo for her efforts. Because he has this really creepy stare and his voice is just irritating.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> After watching him on Access Hollywood yesterday, I have to applaud JLo for her efforts. Because he has this really creepy stare and his voice is just irritating.



I think she just wanted a relaxing partner.
You just know that when she says  jump, he says how high?
But yes, his voice is annoying.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> I think she just wanted a relaxing partner.
> You just know that when she says  jump, he says how high?
> But yes, his voice is annoying.



She's having mind blowing sex with Casper, and the icing on the cake is he's easy to dominate. She's in control and he's okay with that. The way he makes love to her, for now, is keeping the relationship together. He's not a keeper, but he's what she needs now.


----------



## yajaira

Michele26 said:


> She's having mind blowing sex with Casper, and the icing on the cake is he's easy to dominate. She's in control and he's okay with that. The way he makes love to her, for now, is keeping the relationship together. He's not a keeper, but he's what she needs now.



Wait a sec I thought he was gay?


----------



## tangowithme

Michele26 said:


> She's having mind blowing sex with Casper, and the icing on the cake is he's easy to dominate. She's in control and he's okay with that. The way he makes love to her, for now, is keeping the relationship together. He's not a keeper, but he's what she needs now.



This explanation makes sense.


----------



## limom

yajaira said:


> Wait a sec I thought he was gay?



Did it ever stop anybody?
Casper is here for the come up, imo.

He does not give out of this world sex game vibes but who knows?
I am sure as a young dancer, he has endurance.....
As long as he is quiet.....


----------



## GoGlam

I just don't think I could make a man named Casper mine... Too friendly ghost yet slightly WASPy


----------



## Sassys

10/20/13


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez has always stood out in the crowd thanks to those outstanding curves.

And the 44-year-old star is proud that she never caved into pressure to alter herself to fit someone else's impression of how she should be.

As Jennifer tells the Cosmopolitan For Latinas' Winter 2013 issue, there were lots of women who looked just like her where she was growing up in the The Bronx, New York, and that was bolstering.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ure-change-voluptuous-body.html#ixzz2iTeH7WtR


----------



## chowlover2

She was so cute on DWTS last night! She went to her good friend Leah Remini's practice session, and at one point the 2 of them danced together. And J Lo went in jeans with no makeup. It was a joy to watch.


----------



## legaldiva

clydekiwi said:


> Lol i wish! No im not friends. Shes been my idol for like 15 yrs and from what i know about her. Drugs arent her scene. Esp. With little kids.


 


GoGlam said:


> J.Lo probably doesn't find it fun to be with someone who has serious vices but she's definitely done it before.
> 
> Diddy does hard drugs.. His drug of choice is cocaine and has been for many many years. I'm stating something I know as a fact. Though, you wouldn't know by looking at his figure because he's not the typical skinny coke user.
> 
> I don't know about Marc.. I know someone very well that is actually close to him and could ask but this person would definitely get upset over the question. He looks like a druggie; heroin would be a good guess based on his appearance. If I ever muster the courage to ask, I'll let you guys know!


 
I get the impression from J.Lo that drugs aren't exactly her scene, but co-dependency is.  Dating these bad/lost huge celebs thinking she or her love can save or change them.


----------



## Sassys

Blast from the past


----------



## Sassys




----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love old J.Lo throw backs.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Blast from the past




Thanks. I love the old jlo. And the new! But im not crazy about casper. I like when she ties her roots in her acts. Casper made her kind of hollywood like. And people on her think she cant dance. I think shes the best dancer. Love her!! My dream is to meet her


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/30/jennifer-lopez-keith-urban-american-idol-atlanta-auditions/

Jennifer Lopez and Keith Urban pose for photos while arriving for American Idol season 13 auditions on Wednesday (October 30) in Atlanta, Ga.

The judges were joined by fellow panelist Harry Connick Jr and the shows longtime host Ryan Seacrest.

It was just announced that American Idols weekly results show will be trimmed from a full hour to just thirty minutes, which is how the show was in its beginning, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

Idol will be premiere with a two-night event on January 15 and 16.


----------



## HavPlenty

The woman is beautiful.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I wanna age like her!!! She's gorgeous.


----------



## AEGIS

gosh...remember when MTV had music shows?


----------



## sanmi

She doesn't seems To age. 
Still looking smoking hot and sexy at this age.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> gosh...remember when MTV had music shows?




 Seems like forever ago. 

She looks fab in the latest pics.


----------



## needloub

Love her winter white dress...she looks great!


----------



## sanmi

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/30/jennifer-lopez-keith-urban-american-idol-atlanta-auditions/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Keith Urban pose for photos while arriving for American Idol season 13 auditions on Wednesday (October 30) in Atlanta, Ga.
> 
> The judges were joined by fellow panelist Harry Connick Jr and the shows longtime host Ryan Seacrest.
> 
> It was just announced that American Idols weekly results show will be trimmed from a full hour to just thirty minutes, which is how the show was in its beginning, according to The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Idol will be premiere with a two-night event on January 15 and 16.



Nice dress that shape her curvy body well. &#128526;


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!!


----------



## tangowithme

She's a beautiful woman.


----------



## Sariina

Love her in the white dress, she always looks confident


----------



## Sassys

'I've never had plastic surgery of any kind': Jennifer Lopez, 44, responds to doctor who claimed she's had work done​ 

Jenifer Lopez, 44, wants the world to know she's never gone under the knife.​

After London-based plastic surgeon Dr. Ayham Al-Ayoubi tweeted that the American Idol judge's face shows 'many signs of plastic surgery,' the beauty took to her own Twitter account to clear up the claim.​ 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tor-claimed-shes-work-done.html#ixzz2jtVAdhmv ​


----------



## Compass Rose

Have you ever seen her in Selena?  Nose job.


----------



## Sasha2012

No surgery? Hmm I don't know about that but she has aged very well.

I don't see her famous booty in these early clips.


----------



## legaldiva

Yes, how strange for her nose and derriere to just magically change so drastically like they have.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenifer, you need more people. We don't believe you!


----------



## knics33

Wow... I forget how different she looked back then! I LOVED her in Selena. I have probably watched that movie 100 times.


----------



## Sassys

I doubt she did anything to her butt. There were no butt injections or implants back then. I remember she had a butt in her In Living Color days (she was also heavier).


----------



## terebina786

The nose job I can see. I also read she actually got a butt reduction to be more appealing to the mainstream.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see the nose job... Noses can also thin from natural aging, and the shape of her nose is the same. Doesn't have the "operated" look to me.


----------



## Barbora

I, too, believe that she hasn't had any plastic surgery.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, her nose looks a little less bulbous, but other than that, I think Jennifer has an excellent makeup artist who really knows how to contour and shade well. 

And there's a differentiation between plastic surgery and injectables, but generally I think Jennifer looks after herself and eats clean, abstains from alcohol. A lot of the changes aside from her nose could very well be from the normal changes of aging and her makeup.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I doubt she did anything to her butt. There were no butt injections or implants back then. I remember she had a butt in her In Living Color days (she was also heavier).



Ummmm yeah, injections and grafting did exist. I Dont know about the implants but the other stuff has been around. Kinda like botox....been around for awhile but not well known to the masses immediately.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I believe she hasn't done anything. When I was younger my face was more rounded. Ask my features were rounded. As I have aged my features have become more angular. Plus jlo was chubby.


----------



## ChanelMommy

legaldiva said:


> Yes, how strange for her nose and derriere to just magically change so drastically like they have.



I didn't pay attention to her derriere lol but definetly her nose!


----------



## sanmi

read this today. credits: access hollywood

The 'Dance Again' hitmaker has hit back after a British plastic  surgeon, Dr. Ayham Al-Ayoubi, suggested she ''showed many signs'' of  having work done to her face.
The 44-year-old star was clearly  unimpressed with his medical opinion and tweeted: ''@DrAyoubi Sorry Sir,  but I have never had plastic surgery of any kind. #fact''
The  actress responded to the plastic surgeon, who is based in London, after  he tweeted a split-screen photographs of her and wrote: ''These before  and after pics of @JLo show many signs of #plasticsurgery - naturally  pretty but now looks amazing.''
He later added: ''U are naturally a  very beautiful woman and look great, sometimes clever makeup can  enhance features slightly changing their appearance @JLo''
But following Jennifer and her fans' reaction, the medic claimed his assistant was responsible for the tweets.


He  wrote on Tuesday (05.11.13): ''Dear @JLo I wonder if you can accept my  sincere apologies about the wrong tweet which was written by my  assistant without my knowledge....
''I sincerely apologise to @JLo  & her fans. I want to remind everyone it was NOT me who sent that  wrong tweet! it was my assistant. (sic)''
The 'American Idol'  judge recently revealed that she learnt to stand up for herself from an  early age as she was criticised for her appearance and curvy figure  early in her career.
She said: ''You have to stand up and say,  'There's nothing wrong with me or my shape or who I am; you're the one  with the problem!' And when you can really believe that, all of a sudden  other people start believing too.''


Jennifer Lopez is stunning at 44  and, according to the star, shes  maintained her youthful beauty without going under the knife.


----------



## AEGIS

her face looks the same to me
she just looks more refined now


and she def. had a butt when in living color


----------



## clydekiwi

She hasnt done any plastic surgery. Shes all natural. Her makeup artist can make things look different


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes done nothing 2 her butt she is definately tone and muscular from the tour. She lost weight also so that could make her butt look smaller. And im sure she still exercises and works out everyday


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> .



I know!!! I already ordered the world tour doll lol had to have it. Im a huge fan, been for many many yrs


----------



## ChanelMommy

Dolls? Since when has she had dolls?? lol.


----------



## bisousx

Wow. Those doll makers did not even try to capture her figure in the least bit.


----------



## SophiaLee

Sassys said:


> .



Huge differences. lol.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez on the set of The Boy Next Door in LA 11/10


----------



## HavPlenty

That doll is not cute. Jennifer is much prettier.


----------



## HavPlenty

She definitely had a nose job. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## sanmi

Other than the nose job, i'm wondering if there is other Procedures done as well? 
Her eyes and boobs?


----------



## Chanel522

Love her hair in the recent pics!


----------



## clydekiwi

HavPlenty said:


> She definitely had a nose job. It's pretty obvious.



No nose job. No plastic surgery


----------



## bisousx

Lol


----------



## Michele26

bisousx said:


> Lol



Yeah LOL


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez wandered around the Los Angeles set of her latest movie -  Boy Next Door - on Monday, looking chic and comfortable in a pair of  house slippers and a robe
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lippers-robe-set-new-movie.html#ixzz2kPnF4MZl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Michele26

Is she still with (what's his name?) Could never remember his name.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Michele26 said:


> Is she still with (what's his name?) Could never remember his name.



Just remember the movie with Christina Ricci, i.e. Casper... name it is.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Fairy-bag

sanmi said:


> Other than the nose job, i'm wondering if there is other Procedures done as well?
> Her eyes and boobs?



I think she is a beautiful, intelligent woman and probably she just had some conservative procedures like hyaluronic acid and hydroxyapatite.


----------



## Ladybug09

Casper was on Joan's show Friday...he was really nice to her....also he looks much better with some hair but that voice......nope


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> Casper was on Joan's show Friday...he was really nice to her....also he looks much better with some hair but that voice......nope



His voice was driving me crazy!!!! He also looked kind of unattractive to me on the show, yet I've seen him in photos before and he looked much more attractive previously.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> Casper was on Joan's show Friday...he was really nice to her....also he looks much better with some hair but that voice......nope



I never heard him speak.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HavPlenty said:


> That doll is not cute. Jennifer is much prettier.


 

Yeah it really looks nothing like her


----------



## HavPlenty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah it really looks nothing like her


 
Seriously, Nothing at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jennifer Lopez arrives at Ciampino Airport from Los Angeles with her boyfriend, Casper Smart. They then get dinner at Antica Pesa restaurant. Lopez is currently in town to film a commercial.


----------



## ChanelMommy

They are such a odd couple but they look happy is all that matters.


----------



## pinkfeet

omg who is hiring her to do movies ? Still? She is horrid, her movies are always bombing. 

Probably the same co who hires Jen Anniston to still make terrible movies.


----------



## Sassys

Rome


----------



## Sweetpea83

pinkfeet said:


> omg who is hiring her to do movies ? Still? She is horrid, her movies are always bombing.
> 
> *Probably the same co who hires Jen Aniston to still make terrible movies.*



 Probably..


----------



## Sassys

Ciampino Airport in Rome 11/14/13


----------



## basicandorganic

she looks cute in those pictures.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

she looks good. I like her hair/wig. dunno if it's a wig or not, but it looks real.


----------



## AEGIS

that suit is super duper cute


----------



## PJ86

AEGIS said:


> that suit is super duper cute



I like that suit too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her current film sees a teenage boy becoming dangerously obsessed with her.

And perhaps the on-screen infatuation has something to do with the sexy librarian look 

Jennifer Lopez was rocking on Saturday, as she lounged about the Los Angeles set in a windowsill wearing geek-chic glasses and a low cut top.

The 37-year-old star must have been fresh off the plane from Rome, Italy, where she has just enjoyed a romantic gallivant with her real life toyboy, Casper Smart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...movie-sees-seduce-teenager.html#ixzz2kvZAJigg


----------



## morgan20

'37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> '37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!




The Daily Mail doesn't bother checking"facts".


----------



## talldrnkofwater

morgan20 said:


> '37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!



lol- once upon a time Catherine Zeta Jones was younger than  me, now shes older than me.  JLo is not 37.


----------



## lanasyogamama

morgan20 said:


> '37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!



Eh... close enough.


----------



## tangowithme

PJ86 said:


> I like that suit too.



So do I, but that skirt length is difficult to wear unless the legs are "just so".


----------



## ChanelMommy

morgan20 said:


> '37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!


 I could have sworn she was in her 40's


----------



## Sasha2012

morgan20 said:


> '37 year old star' since when? I am sure I am the same age as Jen....44!



You know Jenny sent them a fat check for that one  jk as someone stated DM doesn't check their facts, a simple google search could have told her age.

On set a few days ago with her kids.


----------



## Nathalya

Maybe it's a coincidence but whenever I see pics of her kids, the boy is having a cryface.


----------



## prettyprincess

clydekiwi said:


> No nose job. No plastic surgery


 

ita! look at her nose from the pic w no makeup, it looks exactly the same. some women can never accept that another woman can be gorgeous naturally w out plastic surgery.


----------



## clydekiwi

prettyprincess said:


> ita! look at her nose from the pic w no makeup, it looks exactly the same. some women can never accept that another woman can be gorgeous naturally w out plastic surgery.



I know! I agree she has a really good makeup artist! She clearly did not have any plastic surgery done.


----------



## Bentley1

Sasha2012 said:


> You know Jenny sent them a fat check for that one  jk as someone stated DM doesn't check their facts, a simple google search could have told her age.
> 
> On set a few days ago with her kids.



Her sister's little girl is beautiful.  (Assuming the child her sister is holding is her's).


----------



## Bentley1

pinkfeet said:


> *omg who is hiring her to do movies* ? Still? She is horrid, her movies are always bombing.
> 
> Probably the same co who hires Jen Anniston to still make terrible movies.



  Too funny.  

I have to say, looking back I have enjoyed a few of her movies, such as Maid In Manhattan, Wedding Planner & Enough.  Although, it had nothing to do with her acting skills, just liked the movies in general.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/24/jennifer-lopez-amas-2013-with-casper-smart/

Jennifer Lopez looks gorgeous in a shimmering golden dress while posing backstage at the 2013 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 24) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined at the show by her longtime boyfriend Casper Smart.

Earlier in the night, Jennifer performed a tribute to Celia Cruz, a Cuban salsa dancer who passed away ten years ago.

Phewww that was a close one!!! Made it to the @TheAMAs thanks to all of you and @Kohls!! See you on stage in just a little bit!!!  Jennifer tweeted before the performance.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad Couture gown.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her body >>>>>>>>> 

Her dress looks like something she's worn before. She loves Zuhair Murad, and I do too but I wish she would change it up.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her body >>>>>>>>>
> 
> *Her dress looks like something she's worn before. *She loves Zuhair Murad, and I do too but I wish she would change it up.





Yes, I was not wowed.  She looks good but not different.

Her performance might have been the best of the night


----------



## NicolesCloset

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her body >>>>>>>>>
> 
> Her dress looks like something she's worn before. She loves Zuhair Murad, and I do too but I wish she would change it up.



Yes her body is crazy. Imo she has the best body in Hollywood


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/25/jennifer-lopez-dsquared2-dinner-following-the-amas-2013/

Jennifer Lopez looks glam in a black dress while attending a dinner hosted in her honor by Dean and Dan Caten of Dsquared2 on Sunday evening (November 24) at the Chateau Marmont in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer was in attendance at the 2013 American Music Awards earlier in the night, where she performed a tribute to the late Salsa dancer Celia Cruz.

After her performance, Jennifer changed into a gorgeous sequined dress to meet up with her beau Casper Smart backstage.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Dsquared2 dress.


----------



## qudz104

Her bf looks better with hair. But weirdly, he looks like a younger Marc Anthony.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love her gold dress, and the black triangle looking dress. And her body is amazing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm rather bored by her dress at the Dsquared2 event. It's missing the JLo oomph.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Stunning!


----------



## basicandorganic

those last pics are stunning! i love her dress/shoes.


----------



## ChanelMommy

qudz104 said:


> Her bf looks better with hair. But weirdly, he looks like a younger Marc Anthony.


Yes, I always thought that about him!


----------



## Sasha2012

It may be over ten years since her Jenny From the Block days but 44-year-old Jennifer Lopez has proved shes still got it.

The singer and actress was spotted showing off her curves on the set of her new movie The Boy Next Door on Wednesday.

Dressed in a clingy green maxi dress, the mum-of-two looked stunning as she shot scenes with her co-star Ryan Guzman, who stars on Pretty Little Liars

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-star-Ryan-Guzman-new-film.html#ixzz2lypnWxVq


----------



## chantal1922

Oh she is still with Casper. I agree he does look better with hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

That's not Casper...


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be 44 years-old, but Jennifer Lopez never shies away from showing off her body, and is usually seen performing on stage in her favoured flesh-coloured leotard.

But on Thursday, it seemed that Jenny had come over all shy as she walked around the block.

The singer was seen doing some Christmas shopping at Ralph Lauren in Beverly Hills wearing flat black brogues and practical slacks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...heads-dowdy-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2mfqHMUHg


----------



## Sassys

Mrs. Marc Anthony no longer! 
Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart grabbed a romantic meal at Craig's in West Hollywood last night, and the couple seem to be going strong, which may explain why Jenny from the Block just filed papers to drop her ex-husband Marc Anthony's last name!
J.Lo submitted documents to request that her legal name be changed from Jennifer Muniz (Anthony's real last name) back to Jennifer Lopez, _TMZ_ reports. 
The _American Idol_ judge also requested joint custody of 5-year-old twins Max and Emme, which Anthony did as well in his own papers. 
Did she go back to her maiden name in hopes of becoming Mrs. Smart? Based on how happy the pair appears, we wouldn't be the least bit surprised!


----------



## Sasha2012

I want Casper to win. I hope he becomes Jenny's 4th husband and be set for life.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, does she have the price tag still on her pants (are we wearing and returning Jen?)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Uh, does she have the price tag still on her pants (are we wearing and returning Jen?)



It could be the manufacturer tag.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> It could be the manufacturer tag.


 
that looks like it is to the left lol


----------



## Nathalya

Looks more like a washinglabel. The smaller one though... idk


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, she's got two tags going on in the back there.  I think one may be a price tag, lol.

And glad she dropped Marc Anthony's last name.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez - March of Dimes Celebration of Babies Luncheon at Beverly Hills 12/6


----------



## Sasha2012

I can't see the pictures above so i don't know if these are re-posts.


----------



## Nathalya

I never noticed before she had big brows


----------



## GoGlam

Nathalya said:


> I never noticed before she had big brows



Looks like something new


----------



## HavPlenty

Love those lashes


----------



## Bentley1

Her face does not look good in the last set of photos, which is surprising.  She looks old and tired.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> Her face does not look good in the last set of photos, which is surprising.  She looks old and tired.


Agreed! Specifically in the pics Sassys posted. She looks a little bit better in the pics Sasha posted, but not her usual fab self.


----------



## Sassys

12/17/13


----------



## bisousx

Furry and ungroomed brows give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Love the last outfit, she looks very cute.


----------



## chowlover2

+1!


----------



## Prada_Princess

+2 &#9829;


----------



## Ladybug09

The dress is a bit too short though.


----------



## sanmi

the last dress looks quite good on her except that it seems a bit short for her height. 
but its still looks nice and sexy to show off her legs.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


>



With legs like that, it needs to be short!


----------



## Swanky

She's been rocking those thick brows for a couple of years. I don't mind thick, but I prefer them more tapered/groomed looking.

2011




zimbio


----------



## Junkenpo

With her hair up like that and with the short skirt, she looks like she's trying to capture a tween look.  Reminds me of Ariana Grande (who also needs to start maturing her look).


----------



## ChanelMommy

Nathalya said:


> I never noticed before she had big brows


I was JUST thinking the same thing! I've never really payed attention to her brows before these photos!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is that her way of showing is she's still 'Jenny from the block'?


----------



## berrydiva

So she had her driver drop her off so she could take a pic on the platform?


----------



## bisousx

Haha. She looks super hot though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She does look hot!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Is that her way of showing is she's still 'Jenny from the block'?





berrydiva said:


> So she had her driver drop her off so she could take a pic on the platform?





lmao @ the two of you


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her boots and her coat.


----------



## sanmi

She looks simple yet stylish with the hat and the coat..


----------



## NicolesCloset

DC-Cutie said:


> Is that her way of showing is she's still 'Jenny from the block'?



Yes, lol she is most definately still.jenny from the block. Hotness


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing. SHe's so hot.


----------



## TJNEscada

She looks great!  That booty!   I expect her bodyguard is standing just out of the frame though; she's not taking the subway.


----------



## Sassys

TJNEscada said:


> She looks great!  That booty!   I expect her bodyguard is standing just out of the frame though; she's not taking the subway.





LOL. Madonna did. Lots of celebs do actually. Doubt Jennifer did though. http://celebritiesonthesubway.tumblr.com


----------



## berrydiva

TJNEscada said:


> She looks great!  That booty!   I expect her bodyguard is standing just out of the frame though; she's not taking the subway.


I doubt her bodyguard was outside the frame. It's not like she's in dangerous situation and the platform is empty. That's why she did it on New Year's Day....no one was out.


----------



## Blue Irina

She looks great! I'm happy she divorced Marc Anthony. He is a great singer but a machista.


----------



## Sassys

1/9/14


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez certainly looked eager to inform people how she was feeling when she stepped out hand-in-hand with her man on Thursday.

Despite it not being one of her most stylish and fashionable moments, the singer beamed as she arrived for a meeting alongside Casper Smart in Los Angeles.

Dressed in an eye-catching tracksuit, the 44-year-old seemed to mirror her own emotions via her trousers which had 'I am happiness' written down the side.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-meeting-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz2q1JaJMvZ


----------



## New-New

She makes me want a white birkin so badly


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/13/jennifer-lopez-same-girl-music-video-teaser/

Jennifer Lopez is all wrapped up as she goes for a walk in Central Park on Sunday afternoon (January 12) in New York City.

The 44-year-old entertainer just premiered a teaser for her upcoming music video for her new song titled Same Girl  Check it out below!

To all my die hards who have been there from the beginning, Jennifer shared on her Facebook page along with the teaser. Coming soon #samegirl #thebronx.


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha, you guys called it.


----------



## Sassys

2014 Fox Winter TCA All Stars Party, L.A., 1/13


----------



## Sassys

Golden Globes After Party


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> 2014 Fox Winter TCA All Stars Party, L.A., 1/13



Omg she's gorgeous! She absolutely slays everything and everyone.


----------



## YSoLovely

eyebrows....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> eyebrows....



Right. All bad.


----------



## Sassys

2014 Winter TCA Tour - Day 5 1/13


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I don't like her makeup in those pics.


----------



## legaldiva

I can see this whole hood rich Jenny from the block jazz when she was younger, but it just looks strange coming from a 44-year old woman.  I'm so agist!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/14/jennifer-lopez-keith-urban-fox-all-star-party-2014/

Jennifer Lopez strikes a pose while attending the 2014 Fox All-Star Party held at the Langham Hotel on Monday (January 13) in Pasadena, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined by her fellow American Idol judges Keith Urban, Harry Connick, Jr., New Girl stars Hannah Simone and Jake Johnson, The Following actress Jessica Stroup, Surviving Jacks Christopher Meloni and Claudia Lee, and Enlisteds Geoff Stults and Angelique Cabral.

Earlier in the day, Jennifer was spotted looking classy chic while promoting American Idol at the 2014 Winter TCA Press Tour with Keith and Harry.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Ermano Scervino leather dress and Jimmy Choo shoes. Jessica is wearing House of Holland.


----------



## chowlover2

legaldiva said:


> I can see this whole hood rich Jenny from the block jazz when she was younger, but it just looks strange coming from a 44-year old woman.  I'm so agist!


Agreed!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Whats up with the newly dark mole under her lower left lip? She probably always had it, but it seems she's trying to accentuate it all of sudden. Ugly IMO.


----------



## grazia

J.Lo the original big-bootie white girl!


----------



## Gaby87

White girl? She's Puerto Rican, please explain! Lol


----------



## GOALdigger

Gaby87 said:


> White girl? She's Puerto Rican, please explain! Lol



She brought out the big booty trend to that demographic cause she isn't that brown. White america can't really relate to big booty black women.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is starting to look old and it seems to have happened suddenly. Why does her makeup look so bad.


----------



## ChanelMommy

legaldiva said:


> I can see this whole hood rich Jenny from the block jazz when she was younger, but it just looks strange coming from a 44-year old woman.  I'm so agist!


I was going to post this last night!


----------



## ChanelMommy

YSoLovely said:


> eyebrows....


This.


----------



## HauteMama

Her makeup, the dress, even her hair in the last pics make her look hard, and much older. I going to chalk it up to poor choices and hope it doesn't continue. I don't think she suddenly aged overnight...


----------



## kittenslingerie

GOALdigger said:


> She brought out the big booty trend to that demographic cause she isn't that brown. White america can't really relate to big booty black women.



Yeahhhh That's why white kids flock to Beyonce shows and Miley tries to twerk...


----------



## GoGlam

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/14/jennifer-lopez-keith-urban-fox-all-star-party-2014/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez strikes a pose while attending the 2014 Fox All-Star Party held at the Langham Hotel on Monday (January 13) in Pasadena, Calif.
> 
> The 44-year-old entertainer was joined by her fellow American Idol judges Keith Urban, Harry Connick, Jr., New Girl stars Hannah Simone and Jake Johnson, The Following actress Jessica Stroup, Surviving Jacks Christopher Meloni and Claudia Lee, and Enlisteds Geoff Stults and Angelique Cabral.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jennifer was spotted looking classy chic while promoting American Idol at the 2014 Winter TCA Press Tour with Keith and Harry.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Ermano Scervino leather dress and Jimmy Choo shoes. Jessica is wearing House of Holland.



The eyebrows make her look angry


----------



## Sasha2012

After a season away, Jennifer Lopez is returning to her rightful throne on American Idol.

And the singer made sure that she came back with a bang at the 13th season premiere of the show on Tuesday.

The series may be about finding the next big singing superstar, but J-Lo was keen for the attention to stay on her  for now at least.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pping-return-American-Idol.html#ixzz2qRAS0NZM


----------



## GOALdigger

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeahhhh That's why white kids flock to Beyonce shows and Miley tries to twerk...



Roll your eyes if  you want but black women had booties for years and it didn't seem legit until J.lo let the scene.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Truth


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez is the center of attention while playing Heads Up with fellow American Idol judges Keith Urban and Harry Connick, Jr on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing on Wednesday (January 15)!

The three judges chatted about the thirteenth season of American Idol, which will premiere on the same day at 8/7c on Fox. Watch the video below of Jennifer, Keith, and Harry playing Heads Up!

&#8220;I&#8217;ll love you beyond forever, Mom. Beyond forever. That&#8217;s the line, that&#8217;s it. And you know, I came home and it was on my bed and then I opened it I just left it there. It just said in a big minilla envelope, yellow envelope and it said To: Mom From: Max and I said I&#8217;m going to open it in the morning and when I opened it I was like oh my god,&#8221; Jennifer shared about a note that her adorable son Max wrote to her during the appearance.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bisousx

GOALdigger said:


> Roll your eyes if  you want but black women had booties for years and it didn't seem legit until J.lo let the scene.



This is true. We're talking back in 1997 or whenever Jlo first came out. I grew up in the 90's... Everyone hated having a big butt until Jlo made it cool in the mainstream media. Don't believe me? Pull up old women's magazines. No one was giving fitness advice on how to make your butt bigger, that's for sure.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well at least she has credit for something.


----------



## kittenslingerie

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeahhhh That's why white kids flock to Beyonce shows and Miley tries to twerk...



JLo's booty aside, "White America can't relate to big booty black women" is such a generalized prejudice statement. If I said "black america anything" I'd be attacked, disturbing.


----------



## SpeedyJC

kittenslingerie said:


> JLo's booty aside, "White America can't relate to big booty black women" is such a generalized prejudice statement. If I said "black america anything" I'd be attacked, disturbing.



My mom is a petite white  woman but she has a JLo booty. I remember walking down the street with my mom when I was younger and heads (man heads of course) would turn.  I would think to myself UGH that's my mama!


----------



## GoGlam

SpeedyJC said:


> My mom is a petite white  woman but she has a JLo booty. I remember walking down the street with my mom when I was younger and heads (man heads of course) would turn.  I would think to myself UGH that's my mama!



My mom too! I actually had some slightly older guy friends that would mention how "hot" my mom was and how her butt was inspiring!!! Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Was watching American Idol to see what she was wearing and that show is unbearable now. It had a good run bit it's over now, the show should just end, I won't be surprised if this seasons ratings are worse than the last. I didn't even know Randy was gone.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been known to smoke or drink alcohol.

But Jennifer Lopez was spotted puffing away on a cigarette Tuesday while playing a grieving mother on the Atlanta set of her film Lila & Eve.

As Eve Rafael, the 44-year-old pop star appeared to enjoy miming a tobacco habit between takes on location at a church.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...other-Atlanta-set-Lila-Eve.html#ixzz2r4jiuYsE


----------



## gazoo

^ How is it "miming" if there is smoke coming out of her mouth?


----------



## Sassys

gazoo said:


> ^ How is it "miming" if there is smoke coming out of her mouth?



, electric cigarette


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Whenever I see pictures like this of her, I always think it just goes to show that styling is everything, and that anyone can look great if they have access to the best hairdressers, make up artists, stylists, photographers etc. In her natural state, she looks like any other woman I see walking down the street but when she's all done up, people consider her the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## murt

Prima Ballerina said:


> Whenever I see pictures like this of her, I always think it just goes to show that styling is everything, and that anyone can look great if they have access to the best hairdressers, make up artists, stylists, photographers etc. In her natural state, she looks like any other woman I see walking down the street but when she's all done up, people consider her the most beautiful woman in the world.



Haha wow I was thinking the opposite - that she looks absolutely gorgeous without makeup, especially considering that she's 44 years old! Not that she is old or anything, but her skin is perfect and I seriously think she looks like she's in her late 20s or maybe early 30s. 

Plus she's still got those JLo cheekbones....


----------



## murt

Sassys said:


> LOL. Madonna did. Lots of celebs do actually. Doubt Jennifer did though. http://celebritiesonthesubway.tumblr.com




Haha - looks like Madonna was riding the subway for something she was filming.... Doubt she takes it simply for transportation.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

gazoo said:


> ^ How is it "miming" if there is smoke coming out of her mouth?


she didn't inhale....


----------



## bisousx

Prima Ballerina said:


> Whenever I see pictures like this of her, I always think it just goes to show that styling is everything, and that anyone can look great if they have access to the best hairdressers, make up artists, stylists, photographers etc. In her natural state, she looks like any other woman I see walking down the street but when she's all done up, people consider her the most beautiful woman in the world.



This. She is beautiful but I have never seen her pictured standing next to a leggy Victoria's Secret type. I think she would never allow it - she would look too average.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I think it's safe to say now there is an explanation for her eyebrows as of late.


----------



## GoGlam

Prima Ballerina said:


> Whenever I see pictures like this of her, I always think it just goes to show that styling is everything, and that anyone can look great if they have access to the best hairdressers, make up artists, stylists, photographers etc. In her natural state, she looks like any other woman I see walking down the street but when she's all done up, people consider her the most beautiful woman in the world.



I completely agree.  Did you see photos of her before she "made it?" She was subpar compared to the beauty of people walking on the street


----------



## GoGlam




----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> View attachment 2473669



Those aren't even old photos of her. You gotta go back to her Fly Girl days... She's had subtle work done on her nose.


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> Those aren't even old photos of her. You gotta go back to her Fly Girl days... She's had subtle work done on her nose.



Yep! Can't find any from back in the day where she wasn't at least a bit made up though.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

murt said:


> Haha wow I was thinking the opposite - that she looks absolutely gorgeous without makeup, especially considering that she's 44 years old! Not that she is old or anything, but her skin is perfect and I seriously think she looks like she's in her late 20s or maybe early 30s.
> 
> Plus she's still got those JLo cheekbones....


Oh she looks fantastic for her age and has beautiful skin, I don't think anyone can deny that, but despite that, I find her so average when she is not done up. I would seriously never notice her anywhere if I saw her looking like this, she looks like every other woman.


----------



## Sassys

Fly girl days & High School


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Those aren't even old photos of her. You gotta go back to her Fly Girl days... She's had subtle work done on her nose.


This is far back, but not Flygirl far


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez has credited her amazing figure to her incredible discipline and an inability to finish a whole tub of Häagen-Dazs ice cream.

The 44-year-old mum of two, dating dancer Casper Smart who is 18 years her junior, opened  up about her fitness regime and claims she has finally found the secret to a perfect relationship.

Raunchily revealing (nearly) all in the March issue of Glamour magazine, three-times-married J-Lo said: Im not one to over-indulge.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bility-finish-tub-icecream.html#ixzz2rTukmYzu


----------



## sanmi

she looks so sexy in the 1st pic.
2nd pic, her dress looks like fish scales.


----------



## basicandorganic

She looks good in those Glamour pics!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## morgan20

It's like J Lo circa 2001/2002


----------



## purplepinky

She's such a babe


----------



## ChanelMommy

morgan20 said:


> It's like J Lo circa 2001/2002


This.


----------



## Jayne1

I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip&#8230;  

I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc&#8230; all very nice, polite people, according to her. 

Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.

By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.



Thanks for the goss! None of this is surprising but always entertaining to read.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


>



The same tired video product. JLo needs an image makeover.


----------



## basicandorganic

Someone link me to these columbian spanx...

for science of course...


----------



## bisousx

basicandorganic said:


> Someone link me to these columbian spanx...
> 
> for science of course...


----------



## Sassys

basicandorganic said:


> Someone link me to these columbian spanx...
> 
> for science of course...



It's called Fajas


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.




Could this be true?! Could maybe your friend was making it up?


----------



## Jayne1

clydekiwi said:


> Could this be true?! Could maybe your friend was making it up?


No, no, not at all.  She's  been in the business for years and works on various celeb's yachts.  Which part don't you believe the cellulite part or the rudeness?


----------



## GOALdigger

I've hear prolong use of spanx/gridle aren't healthy. it moving your organs around.


----------



## krissa

basicandorganic said:


> Someone link me to these columbian spanx...
> 
> for science of course...


It may be something like this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000QWA2SM


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.



I love how excited you were about spilling the tea!. Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo ***** reputation has been known for years. Hello, she pushed Mary Louise Parker out of the way to meet the royals. 

That tea sounds about right.


----------



## AEGIS

I dislike people who are mean to help especially since her parents worked those roles while younger.  They raised a brat.


----------



## yajaira

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.


 she must drink alot of spit


----------



## pquiles

yajaira said:


> she must drink alot of spit




That's interestingly a possible fact.


----------



## Jayne1

yajaira said:


> she must drink alot of spit



What does that mean?


----------



## Swanky

Mean to the help/servers then they'll spit in your drink!


----------



## Compass Rose

Then I believe she does.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Jenny from the block thing was cute 12 years ago but she's pushing it at 44. Your not the same girl J.Lo, you're a multimillionaire mother of twins and seems to only go back to the Bronx for photo shoots and videos to prove she's still down.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip&#8230;
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc&#8230; all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.


This is interesting but not surprising, she's had a reputation as a bish since the very start of her career. What I find really surprising is how she always manages to come across as so warm and likeable on camera and in her interviews, I just never get that rude horrible to the help vibe from her, but then there are so many of these stories around, they can't all be making it up.

Not particularly surprised about the Spanx either, I already said this earlier, to me she is the ultimate example of smoke and mirrors. Take all the bells and whistles away, and she looks like your average woman.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> I have some gossip!  I so rarely have gossip
> 
> I spent the afternoon with a friend who lives in LA but was visiting here. She's a yacht stewardess and has been so for a decade. She works for many big celebs like Clooney, etc all very nice, polite people, according to her.
> 
> Guess who is the biggest, I mean _biggest_ *****? She has worked for JLo and said Lopez is the only celeb who she was not allowed to look at and never received even a thank you from.  Would she like her coffee now?  Just a yes or no, never a thank you and never would look at her. Marc Anthony, while they were married and still using the yacht, was nice, but JLo didn't like him being polite to the staff.  He continued to be anyway.
> 
> By the way, the absolute best part of the story, most of which I've forgotten already, is that JLo wears those Columbian Spanx.  I read about them here, on TPF and they take about 15 minutes to get into.  *Without the Columbian Spanx, and in a bathing suit, she looks lumpy, bumpy and with cellulite just like lots of average women.*



Does that mean the pics of her in a that red bikini on the beach were photoshopped?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> This is true. We're talking back in 1997 or whenever Jlo first came out. I grew up in the 90's... Everyone hated having a big butt until Jlo made it cool in the mainstream media. Don't believe me? Pull up old women's magazines. No one was giving fitness advice on how to make your butt bigger, that's for sure.



Remember that episode of Married With Children when Kelly gained weight only in her butt and was made fun of?


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> , electric cigarette


There's nothing electronic about the ash on the end of that cig.


----------



## ebonyone

Her nasty rep has been known for years, she smiles for those she needs like the press and the fans.  She really needs to learn she is 44 not the young jenny from the block and let it go..


----------



## meluvs2shop

So wait, when we see her vacationing and in a bikini she's wearing a faja and/or spanx of some kind?


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Does that mean the pics of her in a that red bikini on the beach were photoshopped?


That's the first thing I thought about -- here I was thinking she was perfection after giving birth to twins.  But of course she would have her phtographers photoshop bikini pictures, before releasing them.  Wouldn't we all, if we could?


meluvs2shop said:


> So wait, when we see her vacationing and in a bikini she's wearing a faja and/or spanx of some kind?


No, the yacht stewardess was saying, that in real life, with no photoshopped bathing suit pictures, she's not as perfect as the manipulated photos suggest&#8230;


----------



## Sassys

2/10/14


----------



## Sassys

On set with Ricky Martin


----------



## meluvs2shop

i didn't know ricky was tatted up.
so j-lo finally cut her hair? i didn't know.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Musicians Jennifer Lopez, Pitbull, and Claudia Leite film a music video for the FIFA World Cup Brazil in Fort Lauderdale, Florida on February 11, 2014.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that print on the short


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the shorts and the shoes!!


----------



## Compass Rose

She thinks she can pull off that red lipstick, but it just aged her by 7 years or more in these pics.


----------



## Nathalya

Is the title of the song already known?

Love the shorts


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tivo

JLo looks good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i'm surprised she's wearing fishing net stockings. she's usually bare legs for promo shoots/videos. typically the fish nets is a beyonce thing._


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> _i'm surprised she's wearing fishing net stockings. she's usually bare legs for promo shoots/videos. typically the fish nets is a beyonce thing._


Either the fishnets are a tight stocking kind of garment, or she's wearing pantyhose underneath the fishnets don't you think?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Yup. It's what dancers do to keep up the optics of fishnets, but control the jiggle...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh, JLo is so fab.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/12/jennifer-lopez-helps-reveal-american-idol-top-30-for-2014/

Jennifer Lopez holds hands with her boyfriend Casper Smart while disembarking a yacht after filming a music video together on Wednesday (February 12) in Miami, Fla.

The 44-year-old entertainer was seen looking super hot on the yacht while filming the video for her World Cup song We Are One (Ole Ola)! She was joined by her adorable five-year-old twins Max and Emme at the shoot.

Later that evening, the first half of the top 30 on American Idol was revealed and included some of our favorites from this season.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/12/jennifer-lopez-helps-reveal-american-idol-top-30-for-2014/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez holds hands with her boyfriend Casper Smart while disembarking a yacht after filming a music video together on Wednesday (February 12) in Miami, Fla.
> 
> The 44-year-old entertainer was seen looking super hot on the yacht while filming the video for her World Cup song We Are One (Ole Ola)! She was joined by her adorable five-year-old twins Max and Emme at the shoot.
> 
> Later that evening, the first half of the top 30 on American Idol was revealed and included some of our favorites from this season.


Get it girl! I ain't mad at you, lol! She looks stunning.


----------



## brookelynn77

Need the shoes!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez spent Valentine's day with the most important woman in her life - her mother.

The 44-year-old was spotted enjoying an afternoon of bonding with Guadalupe Rodriguez on Friday in Calabasas, California.

The star even bought her youthful parent some festive heart shaped balloons before heading out later that evening on a romantic date with her beau Casper Smart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romantic-date-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz2tSvHT646


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo loves herself a tracksuit.


----------



## anitalilac

Looking youthful runs in her family! She looks hot at 44! Jiggle , cellulite or not....


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> Jiggle , cellulite or not....



She's wearing tights in all the pics with shorts. Lol


----------



## vthunni

Sassys said:


> She's wearing tights in all the pics with shorts. Lol



If those tights make her supposed cellulite disappear I need to know what kind they are!


----------



## sanmi

She's looking good and hot at 44.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://nypost.com/2014/02/16/rosie-perez-book-spills-details-on-long-running-feud-with-j-lo/

*'J-Lo was manipulating wardrobe, make-up, and me': Rosie Perez lifts the lid on her bitter feud with Jennifer Lopez*

It&#8217;s the battle of the bonitas.

Rosie Perez and Jennifer Lopez have some serious bad blood &#8212; and don&#8217;t expect either to turn the other chica with the publication of Perez&#8217;s new memoir, &#8220;Handbook for an Unpredictable Life&#8221; (Crown), out Feb. 25.

The two Puerto Rican actresses met in New York in 1991 at an open casting call for the sketch-comedy show &#8220;In Living Color,&#8221; where Perez, now 49, was a choreographer.

Brooklynite Perez immediately noticed Bronx-born Jenny from the Block&#8217;s best asset, recalling her as a beautiful girl with a &#8220;big ***.&#8221;

But show host and creator Keenan Ivory Wayans wasn&#8217;t as taken by J.Lo, calling her &#8220;chubby and corny,&#8221; and *refusing to hire her.

Perez became the big-bootied newcomer&#8217;s booster, eventually swaying Wayans &#8212; but only if J.Lo cut her hair and dropped 20 pounds.

J.Lo&#8217;s inner diva quickly emerged. &#8220;All of the girls were coming into my office complaining how she was manipulating wardrobe, makeup, and me, all to her advantage,&#8221; Perez writes.
Lopez, now 44, shrugged it off, saying the other girls were just &#8220;jealous.&#8221;

But Lopez dropped her &#8220;sweet-girl act&#8221; and &#8220;went off&#8221; on Perez like &#8220;some ghetto biatch, screaming and pounding her chest!&#8221; writes Perez.

&#8220;You pick on me, me and only me, every f&#8211;king day! Every f&#8211;king day! I work my *** off, deliver and you keep pushing me aside, treating me like sh-t! I know I&#8217;m good! I&#8217;m better than any of these girls, and you know it,&#8221; Lopez roared.

J.Lo left the show after two seasons but didn&#8217;t drop her beef &#8212; Perez says she made &#8220;disparaging comments&#8221; about her after hitting it big in Hollywood.

&#8220;I was blindsided,&#8221; writes Perez. &#8220;I&#8217;d thought we were cool. I called her up. She wouldn&#8217;t pick up. Frustrated, I left her an irate message on her answering machine. Instead of calling me back and hashing it out like friends do, she went on a major talk show and reiterated my lashing,&#8221; Perez writes.

Months later, the two bumped into each other at a club.

&#8220;Jennifer came over to me, smiling, saying hello as if nothing had happened. I should&#8217;ve let it go, played it off, too. Instead, I killed her with my biting tongue,&#8221; Perez writes without elaborating.

The two have apparently sparred over the film rights to the story of Sonia Sotomayor, the first Latina on the Supreme Court, according to the National Enquirer.

&#8220;We ladies of color all know how hard it is for us in the entertainment business,&#8221; Perez laments in the book.

&#8220;This kind of sh-t hurts us all and those that follow in our footsteps.&#8221;


----------



## berrydiva

Grandma's brooch on those wedge sneakers need to go.


----------



## gurl gurl

I saw a photo of her in Balmain leather pants LOL!...but they say she works out...LOL!


----------



## berrydiva

vthunni said:


> If those tights make her supposed cellulite disappear I need to know what kind they are!


It's usually a pair of tights with a pair of fishnets over them. You just need a good quality fishnet like the ones dancers use.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/02/16/rosie-perez-book-spills-details-on-long-running-feud-with-j-lo/
> 
> *'J-Lo was manipulating wardrobe, make-up, and me': Rosie Perez lifts the lid on her bitter feud with Jennifer Lopez*
> 
> Its the battle of the bonitas.
> 
> Rosie Perez and Jennifer Lopez have some serious bad blood  and dont expect either to turn the other chica with the publication of Perezs new memoir, Handbook for an Unpredictable Life (Crown), out Feb. 25.
> 
> The two Puerto Rican actresses met in New York in 1991 at an open casting call for the sketch-comedy show In Living Color, where Perez, now 49, was a choreographer.
> 
> Brooklynite Perez immediately noticed Bronx-born Jenny from the Blocks best asset, recalling her as a beautiful girl with a big ***.
> 
> But show host and creator Keenan Ivory Wayans wasnt as taken by J.Lo, calling her chubby and corny, and *refusing to hire her.
> 
> Perez became the big-bootied newcomers booster, eventually swaying Wayans  but only if J.Lo cut her hair and dropped 20 pounds.
> 
> J.Los inner diva quickly emerged. All of the girls were coming into my office complaining how she was manipulating wardrobe, makeup, and me, all to her advantage, Perez writes.
> Lopez, now 44, shrugged it off, saying the other girls were just jealous.
> 
> But Lopez dropped her sweet-girl act and went off on Perez like some ghetto biatch, screaming and pounding her chest! writes Perez.
> 
> You pick on me, me and only me, every fking day! Every fking day! I work my *** off, deliver and you keep pushing me aside, treating me like sh-t! I know Im good! Im better than any of these girls, and you know it, Lopez roared.
> 
> J.Lo left the show after two seasons but didnt drop her beef  Perez says she made disparaging comments about her after hitting it big in Hollywood.
> 
> I was blindsided, writes Perez. Id thought we were cool. I called her up. She wouldnt pick up. Frustrated, I left her an irate message on her answering machine. Instead of calling me back and hashing it out like friends do, she went on a major talk show and reiterated my lashing, Perez writes.
> 
> Months later, the two bumped into each other at a club.
> 
> Jennifer came over to me, smiling, saying hello as if nothing had happened. I shouldve let it go, played it off, too. Instead, I killed her with my biting tongue, Perez writes without elaborating.
> 
> The two have apparently sparred over the film rights to the story of Sonia Sotomayor, the first Latina on the Supreme Court, according to the National Enquirer.
> 
> We ladies of color all know how hard it is for us in the entertainment business, Perez laments in the book.
> 
> This kind of sh-t hurts us all and those that follow in our footsteps.



Is that Carrie Ann Inaba on the right?


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Is that Carrie Ann Inaba on the right?


Sure is. I think she also isn't a JLo fan. Seems JLo doesn't get along with many women.


----------



## Michele26

I'm biased because I love Rosie.


----------



## Sassys

2/18/14


----------



## morgan20

Has J Lo had implants recently?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Don't think so. She's wearing a bra/cups underneath.


J.Lo's looking fab. Love it.


----------



## morgan20

^^okay well her boobs are looking fantastic


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez attends FOX's 'American Idol XIII' Finalists Party at Fig & Olive Melrose Place 2/20

JJB


----------



## TJNEscada

Her abs are amazing!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/21/jennifer-lopez-shades-of-blue-ordered-to-series-by-nbc/

*Jennifer Lopez: 'Shades of Blue' Ordered to Series By NBC!*

Jennifer Lopez is teaming up with NBC to star in Shades of Blue, which has a straight-to-series order from the network!

The 44-year-old entertainer will take on the role of Harlee McCord, a single mother and dirty cop recruited to work undercover for the FBIs anti-corruption task force.

Jennifers American Idol colleague Ryan Seacrest is also joining as an executive producer.

Production on the show is scheduled to begin in 2015 for broadcast during the 2015-16 season.


----------



## Jayne1

She does the 'open mouth carpet posing' like no other.


----------



## imashopaholic

Why not just smile? It always looks like she's catching flies.


----------



## Bentley1

That open mouth look is so beyond ugly


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> That open mouth look is so beyond ugly



Hahaha!!! How could she think that looks good?!?!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Bentley1 said:


> That open mouth look is so beyond ugly


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love that black dress.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love that black cut out dress. She looks great in it!


----------



## leeann

Does she do that on purpose?  I always thought that she was in the middle go a swearing a question of some thing


----------



## AEGIS

leeann said:


> Does she do that on purpose?  I always thought that she was in the middle go a swearing a question of some thing




Yes! My friends and I did it last year at an event....we practiced it.  I forgot what the tip was but those pics were hilarious!!!!


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> She does the 'open mouth carpet posing' like no other.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2513391d1392998721-jennifer-lopez-article-2564542-1bb2839900000578-711_634x813.jpg


Why do so many celebs do that open mouth pose? Is it the Botox?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

leeann said:


> Does she do that on purpose?  I always thought that she was in the middle go a swearing a question of some thing


Of course she does, she's a seasoned professional who's been in the business for 20 years now, I doubt she leaves much to chance when she's on the red carpet. Most of the time, she knows how to work her poses like no other, but I don't understand why she thinks this open mouth thing looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Lopez attends FOX's 'American Idol XIII' Finalists Party at Fig & Olive Melrose Place 2/20
> 
> JJB



JLo is and always will be one of thee *baddest* women ever in my book. Ugh, she so fab. I love it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is American Idol currently on the air?


----------



## Sassys

Live It Up... in lace! Jennifer Lopez flashes toned tum in stunning navy two-piece while BFF Leah Remini opts for burgundy at American Idol bash


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't know if "stunning" is the word I would use for that navy two-piece...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That navy two piece is a fail.


----------



## brookelynn77

Oh. Please. That blue lace looks beautiful!


----------



## ByeKitty

brookelynn77 said:


> Oh. Please. That blue lace looks beautiful!



It looks tacky to me...


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't think it suits her at all.  I think she looks kinda fat in it.


----------



## Tivo

Compass Rose said:


> I don't think it suits her at all.  I think she looks kinda fat in it.


It looks two sizes too small.


----------



## GoGlam

Leah looks better than J Lo.

Is Leah divorcing, if I remember correctly? Is that why they're having all these girls nights out?


----------



## knics33

Bentley1 said:


> That open mouth look is so beyond ugly



Lol I know! Anytime I see pictures of J.Lo I just want her to close her damn mouth! It looks ridiculous. She looks SO much better when she just miles naturally.


----------



## ebonyone

The blue outfit is not great she has worn better.


----------



## prettyprincess

who makes leahs dress? she looks stunning!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Live It Up... in lace! Jennifer Lopez flashes toned tum in stunning navy two-piece while BFF Leah Remini opts for burgundy at American Idol bash



I don't care how gorgeous you are but that dress is not for women above 30 y/o!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

New Video.


----------



## Sassys

New Single


----------



## Nathalya

Jennifer is still looking great! I love the dancing in that video


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> New Single


I'm getting "Love Don't Cost a Thing" flashbacks.


----------



## Lena186

Sassys said:


> Live It Up... in lace! Jennifer Lopez flashes toned tum in stunning navy two-piece while BFF Leah Remini opts for burgundy at American Idol bash



I wish the lace top was not cropped


----------



## Sassys

JJB


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the cover.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> JJB




I love those shoes. Whose the designer


----------



## berrydiva

Did she finally learn Spanish?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Zanotti really dropped the ball with those ugly a$$ shoes. What was he thinking?


----------



## Bentley1

She looks good!

I saw her shopping in Calabasas a little while back and she looked  very fit, slim and toned in person. She also looks much taller.  Her face wasn't as pretty as she appears in photos, but I was really shocked by her fab fit figure! Her body is much better in person.


----------



## Sassys

3/6/14


----------



## Swanky

Please credit your sources if you aren't the owner of those pics 


justjared.com
*Jennifer Lopez to 'InStyle': I Don't Love Being Alone *





*Jennifer Lopez* rocks a super colorful dress on the cover of _InStyle_&#8216;s April 2014 issue, on newsstands March 14.
 Here is what the 44-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:
*On love and being alone*: &#8220;Look, I don&#8217;t love being  alone.  I don&#8217;t. I can&#8217;t beat myself up for that. What I have to do is  figure out why I don&#8217;t like it.  Why am I not OK being alone?  And can I  ever be OK facing that?  In the past, love for me has always meant  forever, and sure, you still nurse some of those fantasies, but I don&#8217;t  try to force it anymore.  I hung on to my fairy-tale ideals for a long  time.  But where I am now, what I&#8217;ve been through, there are no rules.   There are just lots of ways it can turn out instead of just one. There  are so many different kinds of happiness, not just the one you learned  about when you were five years old.&#8221;
*On who she is really is*: &#8220;It&#8217;s funny when people say  &#8216;Jenny from the block isn&#8217;t real&#8217; or &#8216;You&#8217;ve already done that.&#8217;  I  keep doing it because that&#8217;s who I am.  I love where I grew up and it&#8217;s  such a part of who I am.&#8221;
*On aging in Hollywood*: &#8220;The turning point was a  couple years ago, when the September issue of women&#8217;s magazines had  cover girls that were all over 40 &#8211; *Jennifer Aniston*, *Halle Berry*, *Sandra Bullock*, *Julia Roberts*,  me.  It was hard not to be happy.  That says something about our  society.  People who used to believe their life &#8211; or at least their life  as a performer &#8211; was over at 28 or some ungodly age! God, when I think  of myself back then, I had no idea who I was.  I think I&#8217;m barely  getting that under control now.&#8221;
 FYI: *Jennifer *is wearing a _Chanel_ swimsuit and skirt with _H. Stern_ jewelry.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is perfect.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the only woman on the judging panel of American Idol but Jennifer Lopez clearly thought that alone wasn't enough to make her stand out. 

The beautiful singer arrived at the studios to shoot the show on Thursday in a bright pink ensemble which clung to every curve. 

Her tight jeans revealed her famous derriere while the matching T-shirt, in the same bright hue clung to her like a second skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ot-pink-jeans-matching-top.html#ixzz2voOUZomf


----------



## Ladybug09

I love that bright pink. Lol
It's like glow in the dark.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks like a highlighter but she can have it with her skintone.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She's the only woman on the judging panel of American Idol but Jennifer Lopez clearly thought that alone wasn't enough to make her stand out.
> 
> The beautiful singer arrived at the studios to shoot the show on Thursday in a bright pink ensemble which clung to every curve.
> 
> Her tight jeans revealed her famous derriere while the matching T-shirt, in the same bright hue clung to her like a second skin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ot-pink-jeans-matching-top.html#ixzz2voOUZomf


She looks gorgeous! Can someone ID the outfit? Need that in my life!


----------



## chowlover2

I love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> She looks gorgeous! Can someone ID the outfit? Need that in my life!



Both the top and pants are by J Brand.


----------



## simonelatitude

Amanda Uprichard? I think the name is, also makes a top in that color but it's silk.  Just saw it in Neiman Marcus. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> She looks gorgeous! Can someone ID the outfit? Need that in my life!



http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/193166?qxjkl=tsid:38929|cat:J84DHJLQkR4

http://www.ronherman.com/485-Luxe-S...924?cid=950&idx=179&sid=1288&source=shopstyle


----------



## GoGlam

Love the hot pink!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been dating for almost three years, and have proven critics of their 17-year age-gap wrong. 

And Jennifer Lopez, 44, proved her toyboy beau Casper Smart, 27, is definitely the one(sie) for her as they stepped out in Los Angeles together on Tuesday night. 

Grabbing a low-key bite to eat at Italian eatery Osteria Mozza on Melrose Avenue, the American Idol judge showed just how comfortable she is around her man by slipping into a fun, bright red, hooded onesie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-toyboy-beau-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz2wRm8ZDVA


----------



## Tivo

That pink outfit!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's used to her fine figure being hidden under a desk when she appears on American Idol. 

But Jennifer Lopez's curvaceous figure was clear for all to see as she arrived for another night of filming the talent show on Wednesday. 

The 44-year-old singer  who has been dating toyboy beau Casper Smart, 27, for almost three years  looked stunning as she arrived at the studios in a tight-fitting mint blue dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-blue-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz2wWlnOGna


----------



## Tivo

JLo looks so good.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous! Love the light green on her!


----------



## GoGlam

The color looks great on her!

Spanx is really huge in Hollywood


----------



## clydekiwi

GoGlam said:


> The color looks great on her!
> 
> Spanx is really huge in Hollywood




U think she has spanx on?


----------



## GoGlam

clydekiwi said:


> U think she has spanx on?




Yep, you can see the line on the back of her thigh a few inches below her bottom.


----------



## clydekiwi

GoGlam said:


> Yep, you can see the line on the back of her thigh a few inches below her bottom.




She dont need them. Shes so physically fit


----------



## Cat Eyes

She looks awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

my spirit animal looks amazing as usual


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> She dont need them. Shes so physically fit



Maybe she's using it to smooth any cellulite or to keep thing from moving. 


I don't know how they can wear them for such extended periods of time or consistently. I've worn spanx under really figure hugging dresses but using the bathroom was such a pain that I don't bother anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/20...brings-back-some-of-our-favorite-contestants/

Jennifer Lopez poses with her girls backstage at American Idol before performing her new hit I Luh Ya Papi on Thursday (March 20) in Hollywood.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined by former contestants Pia Toscano, Jessica Sanchez, and Allison Iraheta to perform the hot new song, which features rapper French Montana.

Jennifer is absolutely loving all of the love from fans that she is getting for I Luh Ya Papi so she has started a new contest for fans to recreate the video on Instagram!

Videos should be sent to Jen via the hashtags #iluhyapapi & #WhosYaPapi via her Instagram account @jlo only. Fans have until Thursday, March 27 at 10:00pm EST to enter and winners will be announced the day after.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo, I love you and you are one off thee BADDEST but it's time to give up the music thing. Let it go. 

I read that she has a duet with Maxwell on her upcoming album. 



Sasha2012 said:


> She's used to her fine figure being hidden under a desk when she appears on American Idol.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez's curvaceous figure was clear for all to see as she arrived for another night of filming the talent show on Wednesday.
> 
> The 44-year-old singer &#8211; who has been dating toyboy beau Casper Smart, 27, for almost three years &#8211; looked stunning as she arrived at the studios in a tight-fitting mint blue dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-blue-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz2wWlnOGna



I love her braid, she looks pretty.


----------



## GTOFan

Not liking her song at all!


----------



## azania

I just love her face.
IMO she should be famous for her jawline. It is so stunning!


----------



## CobaltBlu

AEGIS said:


> my spirit animal looks amazing as usual





excellent post


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo, I love you and you are one off thee BADDEST but it's time to give up the music thing. Let it go.
> 
> I read that she has a duet with Maxwell on her upcoming album.
> 
> 
> 
> I love her braid, she looks pretty.


I was just thinking the same. It's especially not cute sliding down the pole in your mid 40's cause you just know ish is popping and creaking.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> I was just thinking the same. It's especially not cute sliding down the pole in your mid 40's cause you just know ish is popping and creaking.



I'm not mad at the performance (even though I didn't watch it) I'm talking about the actual music, it sucks. She needs to hang it up.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tivo said:


> I was just thinking the same. It's especially not cute sliding down the pole in your mid 40's *cause you just know ish is popping and creaking.*





I love her hair in that loose braid. I agree, it's long past time for her to give up on the music career.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.

Hang it up sis.

I can't with the acapella beginning like she is singing her heart out.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't think she's gonna let it go any time soon. She's really feelin herself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was singing the acapella part like she was Whitney singing I'll Always Love You. Except wearing glitter and Daisy Dukes.


----------



## Bentley1

BagOuttaHell said:


> She was singing the acapella part like she was Whitney singing I'll Always Love You. Except wearing glitter and Daisy Dukes.


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She's used to her fine figure being hidden under a desk when she appears on American Idol.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez's curvaceous figure was clear for all to see as she arrived for another night of filming the talent show on Wednesday.
> 
> The 44-year-old singer  who has been dating toyboy beau Casper Smart, 27, for almost three years  looked stunning as she arrived at the studios in a tight-fitting mint blue dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-blue-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz2wWlnOGna





GoGlam said:


> Yep, you can see the line on the back of her thigh a few inches below her bottom.



Wow! Good observation, makes me feel better! she looks beautiful in that dress and make up..


----------



## Sasha2012

She looked demure as she prepared to film hit talent show American Idol on Wednesday  but it was a radically transformed Jennifer Lopez who showed up for work the following day. 

The 44-year-old singer and actress was hard to miss in a dramatic gold and black animal print minidress and matched cropped jacket as she made an appearance outside a West Hollywood studio ahead of filming commitments on Thursday. 

By virtue of its tight fitting design the ensemble clung to her famous derriere, while its high hemline revealed a pair of nicely toned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-American-Idol-studio.html#ixzz2wfVtdoan


----------



## karo

Loved her at the Idol with her new song. She reminded me of the 'old' J.Lo. Love this woman.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her stylist really deserves a award! Her outfits (for the most part) are hits!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

ms.parker123 said:


> her stylist really deserves a award! Her outfits (for the most part) are hits!!!!


+1


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love her legs.


----------



## PJ86

Ms.parker123 said:


> Her stylist really deserves a award! Her outfits (for the most part) are hits!!!!




Love them too!


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes known for showcasing her enviable body in racy stage outfits.

And Jennifer Lopez still put a racy amount of flesh on show as she took to the stage after the Dubai World cup on Saturday night.

The singer performed at the Meydan Racecourse following the worlds richest day of horse racing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hits-stage-Dubai-World-Cup.html#ixzz2xQ8fRtDF


----------



## Sassys

4/2/14


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes known for showcasing her enviable body in racy stage outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez still put a racy amount of flesh on show as she took to the stage after the Dubai World cup on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The singer performed at the Meydan Racecourse following the worlds richest day of horse racing.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hits-stage-Dubai-World-Cup.html#ixzz2xQ8fRtDF




Why does she have the knee pads and the other dancers dont


----------



## Staci_W

clydekiwi said:


> Why does she have the knee pads and the other dancers dont



 My thoughts too.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Chanel522

Love that color on her and her hair looks really pretty w the highlights!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hot pink looks great on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the last look..especially the hair.


----------



## GoGlam

Yep it's her color!


----------



## berrydiva

She walks with her core. Sheesh. I need to hit the gym again today.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Love the hair and hot pink looks so good on her!


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> She walks with her core. Sheesh. I need to hit the gym again today.




If u danced 12 hrs a day and then hit the gym u would look like this


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> .



That open mouth pose again...


----------



## Swanky

She looks hot in these last pics!



clydekiwi said:


> If u danced 12 hrs a day and then hit the gym u would look like this





anitalilac said:


> That open mouth pose again...


----------



## Sasha2012

They were seen boarding a luxurious private jet on Saturday en route to a mystery location.

And it seems the final destination was the place where Jennifer Lopez would help celebrate her boyfriend Beau Casper Smart's 27th birthday that evening.

In a photo uploaded to Instagram, the 44-year-old I Luh Ya Papi singer can be seen hugging her much younger love as he closes his eyes - or is that a cringe? - and makes a wish before the enormous cake, which features an image of his half-naked self.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cake-featuring-naked-torso.html#ixzz2yAmmqHco


----------



## Sassys

4/7/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> They were seen boarding a luxurious private jet on Saturday en route to a mystery location.
> 
> And it seems the final destination was the place where Jennifer Lopez would help celebrate her boyfriend Beau Casper Smart's 27th birthday that evening.
> 
> In a photo uploaded to Instagram, the 44-year-old I Luh Ya Papi singer can be seen hugging her much younger love as he closes his eyes - or is that a cringe? - and makes a wish before the enormous cake, which features an image of his half-naked self.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cake-featuring-naked-torso.html#ixzz2yAmmqHco



That birthday cake is so cheesy.


----------



## Chanel522

I always forget she even has kids &#128533;.

Casper totally hit the jackpot w JLo, but that bday cake is pretty tacky...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

The cake is the worst! lol!  His own pic on it? oy. . .


----------



## labelwhore04

beau? who says that?? lol!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's so hot. That cake is horrific.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Welllll...side note, the kids seem to adore him


----------



## Swanky

They should. . . . he's like an older brother


----------



## LavenderIce

labelwhore04 said:


> beau? who says that?? lol!




His name is Beau.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They should. . . . he's like an older brother





lmao! the shade.


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> His name is Beau.





ahhh....Beau is a better name than Casper.  I've always liked Beau as a name and I actually do think he is beau lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks as gorgeous as always! So happy for her and Casper, they seem to really work together.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10/jennifer-lopez-rocks-80s-chic-look-for-american-idol/

Jennifer Lopez strikes a pose before heading into the studio for a taping of American Idol on Wednesday evening (April 9) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer dressed in an 80s chic look to go along with the theme of that nights episode.

Jennifers new song We Are One, which she collaborated on with Pitbull, was just released. It is the lead single off of the World Cups album One Love, One Rhythm.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Jill Stewart dress and Brian Atwood shoes.


----------



## morgan20

Like the shoes not sure about the dress, however her body is tight.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10/jennifer-lopez-is-white-hot-in-form-fitting-outfit-on-idol/

Jennifer Lopez looks amazing in a white top and skirt while posing for a photo before heading into the studio for American Idol on Thursday evening (April 10) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer and her fellow judges on Idol  Keith Urban and Harry Connick Jr.  used their save last week so they werent able to do anything when tonights contestant was voted off.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Azzedine Alaia top, a Milly skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes, Vhernier earrings, Jennifer Fisher bracelets, and a custom I Luh Ya Papi necklace by Jane Basch.


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks great in white.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's killing that white dress. And I like her braid.


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow! JLo looks so good in that white dress.


----------



## krissa

I love checking this thread to see her cute outfits. &#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/13...ward-with-boyfriend-casper-smart-by-her-side/

Jennifer Lopez hits the red carpet while attending the 2014 GLAAD Media Awards at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Saturday evening (April 12) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old entertainer was the recipient of the Vanguard Award that night and she was joined by her boyfriend Casper Smart inside the venue.

Jennifer also received support at the event by Teri Polo and a pregnant Sherri Saum, who star on the show The Fosters, which is produced by Jen.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, and Le Vian rings.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ice capades?


----------



## Nathalya

Her lip makeup looks weird. Everything else looks fab


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10/jennifer-lopez-is-white-hot-in-form-fitting-outfit-on-idol/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez looks amazing in a white top and skirt while posing for a photo before heading into the studio for American Idol on Thursday evening (April 10) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 44-year-old entertainer and her fellow judges on Idol  Keith Urban and Harry Connick Jr.  used their save last week so they werent able to do anything when tonights contestant was voted off.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Azzedine Alaia top, a Milly skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes, Vhernier earrings, Jennifer Fisher bracelets, and a custom I Luh Ya Papi necklace by Jane Basch.



She's wearing the hell out of that white! I love it.


----------



## prettyprincess

whoever does her contouring does an amazing job!! shes glowing!


----------



## Bentley1

Her eyebrows look like caterpillars. Overall she looks nice.


----------



## Chanel522

The makeup isn't blended well bc you can very clearly see the contouring and her makeup artist trying to make her lips look fuller, but the rest of her looks great!


----------



## Compass Rose

That was a crappy makeup job.  Looks  like she took a nap with all that makeup on and never bothered to have someone fix it for her.


----------



## Sassys

4/16/14


----------



## Chanel522

Don't like the color or style of the dress on her and the makeup looks off again.


----------



## Sassys

I really hope Casper is being smart with his allowance


----------



## Lena186

Sassys said:


> I really hope Casper is being smart with his allowance



She looks great!


----------



## clydekiwi

I dont like the makeup


----------



## lanasyogamama

Casper seems pretty charming!  But I'm a total sucker for dimples.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like that look at all. The makeup, the dress, her shoe choice....Mariel and Rob got it wrong with this one.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks like she gained weight in the last set of pics... But it could just be that the dress is unflattering. The make-up looks sloppy, too!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Horrible dress on her unibutt and frankenstein feet shoes.


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't like that outfit and her makeup made her look trannyish. Ugh..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Chanel522

What's going on w the past couple outfits but this one is the worst yet I think &#128561;


----------



## clydekiwi

chanel522 said:


> what's going on w the past couple outfits but this one is the worst yet i think &#128561;




+1


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is a goddess to me.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's been looking 'off' lately. Hope she gets it together soon...


----------



## stoic

that jeans outfit is vile, looks like she's trying to be a teenager.


----------



## Poth

That's my go-to outfit for laundry day!  

What on earth is her BF's shirt made from?  What's up with the fit?  Tight forearms and baggy biceps?


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/23/jennifer-lopez-keith-urban-welcome-grumpy-cat-to-idol/

Jennifer Lopez strikes a pose before heading into the studio for a taping of American Idol on Wednesday (April 23) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined for the performance show by her co-judges Keith Urban, 46, and Harry Connick, Jr., 46, as well as host Ryan Seacrest, 39.

The judges had a special guest at the show that day  Grumpy Cat!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Lanvin top, a Vivienne Westwood skirt, Brian Atwood shoes, and Jennifer Fisher jewelry.


----------



## Tivo

Grumpy cat looks old and sick.


----------



## ByeKitty

Metallic tragedy


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm so jealous of her body... I think I'm going on a diet


----------



## Poth

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so jealous of her body... I think I'm going on a diet


It's insane, isn't it?!  I decided on a banana for breakfast rather than a doughnut after looking at this thread.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's just so fit and toned, has always been. Her abs are to die for!


----------



## Sasha2012

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's just so fit and toned, has always been. Her abs are to die for!



Not in the early 90's when she was told to lose weight before joining In Living Color but she looks great now.

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/25...ming-album-reveals-first-love-as-lead-single/

Jennifer Lopez takes the spotlight at a listening party for her upcoming tenth album held at Nikita on Friday afternoon (April 25) in Malibu, Calif.

The 44-year-old superstar, who finished recording just two days ago, announced that her first single will be called First Love  and boy is it a catchy song!

My topic has always been love. Love in a fairy take kind of way. Praying and wishing for that. After all these years, Ive learned that love is something than what I thought it was, JLo shared with us. Its a stronger Jennifer. Just more grown now.

Jennifer was surrounded by friends at the event as well, including her manager Benny Medina.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sasha2012 said:


> Not in the early 90's when she was told to lose weight before joining In Living Color but she looks great now.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/25...ming-album-reveals-first-love-as-lead-single/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez takes the spotlight at a listening party for her upcoming tenth album held at Nikita on Friday afternoon (April 25) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 44-year-old superstar, who finished recording just two days ago, announced that her first single will be called First Love  and boy is it a catchy song!
> 
> My topic has always been love. Love in a fairy take kind of way. Praying and wishing for that. After all these years, Ive learned that love is something than what I thought it was, JLo shared with us. Its a stronger Jennifer. Just more grown now.
> 
> Jennifer was surrounded by friends at the event as well, including her manager Benny Medina.



I agree !.In the early 90s she didn't have a personal chef and trainer.  I certainly would look like that if I could afford it. She does look fabulous!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Not in the early 90's when she was told to lose weight before joining In Living Color but she looks great now.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/25...ming-album-reveals-first-love-as-lead-single/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez takes the spotlight at a listening party for her upcoming tenth album held at Nikita on Friday afternoon (April 25) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 44-year-old superstar, who finished recording just two days ago, announced that her first single will be called First Love  and boy is it a catchy song!
> 
> My topic has always been love. Love in a fairy take kind of way. Praying and wishing for that. After all these years, Ive learned that love is something than what I thought it was, JLo shared with us. Its a stronger Jennifer. Just more grown now.
> 
> Jennifer was surrounded by friends at the event as well, including her manager Benny Medina.



Here we go with this Fairytale love nonsense again. Hollywood is so immature and stunted when it comes to love, which is why nobody stays married for long. Love isn't an emotion, it's an action. Love is what you do when it gets hard. The movies have people running around cheating because they think "following your heart" justifies everything. I hope she has finally grown up. 40+ and still talking about fairytales. smh


----------



## chowlover2

tivo said:


> here we go with this fairytale love nonsense again. Hollywood is so immature and stunted when it comes to love, which is why nobody stays married for long. Love isn't an emotion, it's an action. Love is what you do when it gets hard. The movies have people running around cheating because they think "following your heart" justifies everything. I hope she has finally grown up. 40+ and still talking about fairytales. Smh


 +1000!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## clydekiwi

The video was good lol. I love how she looked


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


>





Is she like your idol ?


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Is she like your idol ?



no! Am I not allowed to post pics??? I recall she is yours.

I post pics on a lot of people.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> no! Am I not allowed to post pics??? I recall she is yours.
> 
> I post pics on a lot of people.




Its ok! Dont get mad. Im just asking


----------



## chowlover2

Nobody wears white like J Lo!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Don't care for either of the looks at Kimmel. I wonder why she's been so 'off' lately....


----------



## azania

Sassy, I appreciate that you (and others) post pics!

And it's true, jlo wears white so so well. Like, I am tanned too, but I feel like I cannot rock white so nice as she does. I wish


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great in the white dress!  Love that on her.


----------



## Sassys

Posing with her younger self


----------



## Sassys

4/30/14


----------



## Lena186

Sassys said:


> 4/30/14



I guess the second picture for the actress of "King of queens"


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like seeing celebs stick by old friends, not have a BFF of the week, it makes them seem more faithful or real or something.


----------



## angelcove

Her photo shoot/all white outfit looks great! She looks great in still pix...
Her makeup on AI is terrible. She looks too overdone, gaudy...& it takes away from her beauty IMO. She should fire her makeup artist. And stylist while she's at it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She needs to go back to Scott Barnes. Her makeup always looked flawless when she was working with him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez looked incredible in a sexy mint green, metallic dress at American Idol auditions on Wednesday.

The 44-year-old mother of two was snapped on the same day her new single First Love from her new untitled album was leaked online.

But JLo didn't let it bother her and took control of the leak by taking to her Twitter account to tell her 27 million followers about the release.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-American-Idol-new-song-leaks-online.html


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs!!! I'm off to do some squats and lunges.


----------



## angelcove

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She needs to go back to Scott Barnes. Her makeup always looked flawless when she was working with him.



Exactly!!!


----------



## Sassys

2014 iHeartRadio Music Awards at The Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles 5/1


----------



## kcf68

Love that dress on her!


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She needs to go back to Scott Barnes. Her makeup always looked flawless when she was working with him.





angelcove said:


> Exactly!!!



She never looked scary when SB did her make up.  She always glowed.  Now it's hit or miss.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

JLo and Jessica Simpson have the best legs, hands down...


----------



## Sassys

4/30


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think her legs are J.Lo's greatest asset...


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> 2014 iHeartRadio Music Awards at The Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles 5/1





Sassys said:


> 4/30



Her eye make up is very drag queenish...no bueno


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think her legs are J.Lo's greatest asset...



Yup.


----------



## Tivo

Why does the makeup so frequently look hard?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her big hair.


----------



## purseprincess32

She looks over bronzed with her makeup instead of having that soft JLO glow. Whoever is her makeup artist needs to soften her features because the dark smokey eyes and harsh eyeliner really ages her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her booty has shrunk considerably in the last decade  but she looks great. The only interesting thing about American idol is to see pictures of what she's going to wear.


----------



## saintgermain

She is SO sexy, and I think she always will be no matter how old she gets. Best hair color


----------



## Bentley1

Her makeup looks scary lately, I'm shocked she's allowing the makeup artist to make her up in these drag queen looks. So harsh. The straight hair parted down the middle doesn't look so great on her either. 

Here legs are amazing, Jessica S. wishes her short, stocky legs looked like this. No comparison imo.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> Why does the makeup so frequently look hard?



This..


----------



## purplepinky

Her legs are PERFECT IMO. Nice to see some beautiful, toned legs in Hollywood instead of all just tall, long legs with no definition or tone.


----------



## smilerr

purplepinky said:


> her legs are perfect imo. Nice to see some beautiful, toned legs in hollywood instead of all just tall, long legs with no definition or tone.




+1


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think her legs are J.Lo's greatest asset...



I disagree. I think her legs are great especially for a bottom heavy woman.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I disagree. I think her legs are great especially for a bottom heavy woman.


She's my leg idol...they're toned and have definition but not muscular and bulky. That perfect in between for me...especially with carrying all that junk.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not saying her legs are ugly, I just don't think they're her best asset... It's her knees I think, they're rather pointy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not saying her legs are ugly, I just don't think they're her best asset... It's her knees I think, they're rather pointy.



I think knees are gross in general lol


----------



## Sasha2012

New album 

via Daily Mail


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Umm..she doesn't even look herself on that cover. 

I guess she's just gonna keep dropping albums, regardless of flop single after flop single....


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not saying her legs are ugly, I just don't think they're her best asset... It's her knees I think, they're rather pointy.





californiaCRUSH said:


> I think knees are gross in general lol



I hate all knees.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Umm..she doesn't even look herself on that cover.
> 
> I guess she's just gonna keep dropping albums, regardless of flop single after flop single....



It looks like a drag queen impersonating JLo on RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## azania

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not saying her legs are ugly, I just don't think they're her best asset... It's her knees I think, they're rather pointy.




I might be in the minority but I like her knees. Mine are round and chubby (even though I am not) and I would love my knees to be pointy.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.billboardmusicawards.com...z-to-receive-icon-award-and-perform-at-bbmas/

*Jennifer Lopez to Receive Icon Award and Perform at BBMAs*

dick clark productions and Billboard announced today that international music superstar Jennifer Lopez will be honored with the prestigious Icon Award at the 2014 Billboard Music Awards. The show will broadcast live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas on Sunday, May 18, on ABC at 8pm ET.

The Icon Award is a lifetime achievement award and the ultimate honor. Jennifer is the 4th artist and the first woman, in the four years of its existence, to receive the award for their remarkable and enduring contribution to popular music. Past winners include Neil Diamond, Stevie Wonder, and Prince.

Jennifer Lopez is one of the most iconic performers of her generation, said Larry Klein producer of the Billboard Music Awards.  We are thrilled to honor her historic career with the 2014 Icon Award and will be on the edge of our seats like everyone else when she takes the stage.

Lopez will also take the stage with one of the nights finalists, Pitbull (Top Rap Artist, Top Rap Song), to debut the official anthem of this years FIFA World Cup, We Are One (Ole Ola). Closing her performance, Lopez will have another debut performance of her single, First Love, off her 10th album entitled AKA, which is set for release on June 17.

They join a lineup up of previously announced performers that include 5 Seconds of Summer, Florida Georgia Line, Jason Derulo, Imagine Dragons, Luke Bryan, John Legend and OneRepublic.

The 2014 Billboard Music Awards is produced by dick clark productions. Allen Shapiro and Mike Mahan are Executive Producers. Larry Klein, Barry Adelman and Mark Bracco are Producers.

For additional news and exclusive content, follow @OfficialBBMAs #BBMAs on Twitter, like us on Facebook and join the conversation on Instagram and YouTube.

ABOUT JENNIFER LOPEZ

Jennifer Lopez is an award-winning singer, actress, and entertainer who has established herself in both music and film.  She is a successful recording and touring artist with record sales in excess of $75 million and a cumulative box office gross of over $2 billion. Lopez is one of the most influential female artists in history. As an artist, fashion icon, entrepreneur, and a philanthropist, Jennifer Lopez has been named Forbes magazines most powerful celebrity and People Magazines first Most Beautiful Woman in the world. Jennifer Lopez is a global icon and the ultimate triple threat.


----------



## Lena186

I prefer pointy knees as well


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelcove

Sasha2012 said:


> New album
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




Ladylouboutin08, I agree!!! She looks so different!! Extreme makeup & photoshop.


----------



## Midge S

She looks like a Versace throwback.    Dated and weird.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I just dont understand why she cant just stick to the acting. Her music career needs to be given up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.billboardmusicawards.com...z-to-receive-icon-award-and-perform-at-bbmas/
> 
> *jennifer lopez to receive icon award and perform at bbmas*
> 
> dick clark productions and billboard announced today that international music superstar jennifer lopez will be honored with the prestigious icon award at the 2014 billboard music awards. The show will broadcast live from the mgm grand garden arena in las vegas on sunday, may 18, on abc at 8pm et.
> 
> The icon award is a lifetime achievement award and the ultimate honor. Jennifer is the 4th artist and the first woman, in the four years of its existence, to receive the award for their remarkable and enduring contribution to popular music. Past winners include neil diamond, stevie wonder, and prince.
> 
> jennifer lopez is one of the most iconic performers of her generation, said larry klein producer of the billboard music awards.  we are thrilled to honor her historic career with the 2014 icon award and will be on the edge of our seats like everyone else when she takes the stage.
> 
> lopez will also take the stage with one of the nights finalists, pitbull (top rap artist, top rap song), to debut the official anthem of this years fifa world cup, we are one (ole ola). closing her performance, lopez will have another debut performance of her single, first love, off her 10th album entitled aka, which is set for release on june 17.
> 
> They join a lineup up of previously announced performers that include 5 seconds of summer, florida georgia line, jason derulo, imagine dragons, luke bryan, john legend and onerepublic.
> 
> The 2014 billboard music awards is produced by dick clark productions. Allen shapiro and mike mahan are executive producers. Larry klein, barry adelman and mark bracco are producers.
> 
> For additional news and exclusive content, follow @officialbbmas #bbmas on twitter, like us on facebook and join the conversation on instagram and youtube.
> 
> About jennifer lopez
> 
> jennifer lopez is an award-winning singer, actress, and entertainer who has established herself in both music and film.  She is a successful recording and touring artist with record sales in excess of $75 million and a cumulative box office gross of over $2 billion. Lopez is one of the most influential female artists in history. As an artist, fashion icon, entrepreneur, and a philanthropist, jennifer lopez has been named forbes magazines most powerful celebrity and people magazines first most beautiful woman in the world. Jennifer lopez is a global icon and the ultimate triple threat.



lol.


----------



## Midge S

Ms.parker123 said:


> I just dont understand why she cant just stick to the acting. Her music career needs to be given up!



Aren't her movies one flop after another too?  

I think I said it earlier in this thread, but it bears repeating - this woman is at best a mediocre singer,  mediocre dancer and mediocre actress.   But what she truly EXCELS at is personal grooming...


----------



## anitalilac

Midge S said:


> Aren't her movies one flop after another too?
> 
> I think I said it earlier in this thread, but it bears repeating - this woman is at best a mediocre singer,  mediocre dancer and mediocre actress.   But what she truly EXCELS at is personal grooming...



Totally agree...


----------



## Lena186

I actually liked most of her movies. She's not Meryl Streep, but she's ok.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> New album
> 
> via Daily Mail


I see she hired Mariah's retoucher.


----------



## ByeKitty

Midge S said:


> Aren't her movies one flop after another too?
> 
> I think I said it earlier in this thread, but it bears repeating - this woman is at best a mediocre singer,  mediocre dancer and mediocre actress.   But what she truly EXCELS at is personal grooming...



Yes, I agree!! I do think that's a very valuable talent, too. She has done very well for herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for showing off her flawless figure in a nearly endless stream of skimpy outfits.

And Jennifer Lopez did not disappoint on the Los Angeles set of American Idol as she was spotted in a thigh-skimming pink dress.

The 44-year-old looked gorgeous in her lacy ensemble after completing her afternoon of shooting the singing competition on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-dress-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz316ZDUfL3


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love this. She can wear anything.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good there!


----------



## Lola69

oo_let_me_see said:


> I love this. She can wear anything.



I agree! Love that coral on her


----------



## Midge S

Casper just had a cameo on Big Bang...


----------



## chowlover2

Midge S said:


> Casper just had a cameo on Big Bang...


 Yes, I just saw him!


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for showing off her flawless figure in a nearly endless stream of skimpy outfits.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez did not disappoint on the Los Angeles set of American Idol as she was spotted in a thigh-skimming pink dress.
> 
> The 44-year-old looked gorgeous in her lacy ensemble after completing her afternoon of shooting the singing competition on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-dress-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz316ZDUfL3



I love this so cute. And I like the makeup and her Sophia Webster's! Lovely


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I die at those shoes


----------



## sanmi

Sweet Pink dress. she pulls it off


----------



## karo

*It was Miss Scarlett with the killer dress! J-Lo  struts into American Idol studio wearing slashed to the thigh skin-tight  red mini *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...truts-American-Idol-studio.html#ixzz31Dc4Awe0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## widerlet

omg Jlo..I've been obsessed with this woman since I was a kid..She's perfection


----------



## Lola69

She looks amazing! ugh!!


----------



## berrydiva

Goodness...she's about to be 45! Off to do some planks....she looks amazing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez rarely disappoints when it comes to her outfits whether casual or glamourous.

The American Idol judge, 44, was spotless in her attire as she left her New York hotel to head to the NuvoTV's 2015-2015 upfront.

Jennifer, who is the English language Latino network's Chief Creative Officer, dressed for success in a billowy white blouse featuring a center lace panel that outlined a brassiere underneath, along with matching white trousers, classy beige pumps and a white clutch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunch-mother-Guadalupe-NYC.html#ixzz31YAQseMZ


----------



## NicolesCloset

The woman eats fries! Love it


----------



## Lena186

It looks like a bread stick to me! But either ways I think she does eat what she likes and then she hits the gym which is a great thing to do


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ByeKitty

Her mom also has a nice figure!


----------



## karo

One more pic from people.com


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have been wearing a low key, rather loose fitting ensemble, but Jennifer Lopez still exuded glamour as she left a New York City hotel with twins Max and Emme on Tuesday. 

The 44-year-old singer and actress wore her hair up in a long braid, teamed with oversized sunglasses and pink lipstick for the family outing.

She was followed out of the hotel by mother Guadalupe and sister Lynda - but there was no sign of her toyboy beau Casper Smart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-toyboy-beau-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz31dpUrg5o


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

American Idol on Wednesday evening (May 14) in West Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That blue dress is a mess. 

I love how loyal JLo is to her hoops, she wears them well.


----------



## bisousx

I bet her daughter is going to be really pretty when she grows up. I love kids' natural highlights!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Tivo

I love the blue dress. WERQ JLo!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> .



Yes! I'm here.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/16/jennifer-lopez-looks-back-at-on-the-6-fifteen-years-later/

Jennifer Lopez poses for a photo on the stage at American Idol during the results show on Thursday (May 15) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old entertainer was joined for the last show in their regular studio this season by fellow judges Keith Urban and Harry Connick, Jr. and host Ryan Seacrest.

Jennifer recently chatted with Billboard about her first album On the 6 fifteen years after she released it.

It was a great process. I was working with Corey [Rooney], who 15-years later is still with me. Everything was so new to me: I had never been in the studio. I had never recorded music. I had only sang at shows and plays. It was one of those things where ignorance was bliss, Jennifer said. I knew I was making an album, but youre so young its not hitting you how big it is. I remember going back and doing the vocals over and over again. I was a perfectionist about it. Everything went from there

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Emilio Pucci dress and Christian Louboutin shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/18...ard-music-awards-2014-alongside-casper-smart/

Jennifer Lopez wears a dress that reveals her entire bare legs under a sheer drape at the 2014 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 18) in Las Vegas, Nev.

The 44-year-old entertainer and American Idol judge, who was joined at the event by her beau Casper Smart, is set to perform on the big show tonight!

Getting ready to take the stage #BBMAs #tunein #JLoFirstLove #JLoAKA JLo tweeted from the red carpet. We cannot wait to see her performance! Its sure to be amazing  shes been counting down the days on Twitter all week.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Donna Karan dress and Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## bisousx

I like the dress... the cut of the leotard thing makes her legs look really big though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Power 106's PowerHouse in Anaheim, California. (May 17)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's the ones who can't sing or lip sync that do the most. As indicated in the last pic above.


----------



## Sasha2012

When Jennifer Lopez wants to make a statement, she does so with her clothing.

The 44-year-old singer showed up to the Billboard Awards Sunday looking like a glamorous superhero in a red - and very plunging - sheer DKNY gown.

It didnt appear to be an accident that the dress was reminiscent of the green Versace number she set tongues wagging with at the 2000 Grammy Awards.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-knickers-14-YEARS-later.html#ixzz3291BEJep


----------



## harleyNemma

The difference between the Y2K Versace and 2014 is she needs a full bodysuit underneath - I get the "reminiscent of..." Honestly, the girl still knows how to rock it & I give her props for that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She is stunning, she gives me inspiration, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is insane.


----------



## Sasha2012

She had found herself a little teary eyed after wowing in a thigh-skimming black dress on the American Idol finale on Tuesday evening.

However, as soon as the cameras were turned off, Jennifer Lopez ditched her glamorous look before undoubtedly seeking comfort from boyfriend Casper Smart, as they left hand-in-hand. 

The singer and mentor, 44, was seen heading to Craig's in West Hollywood with her beau and mother Guadalupe Rodriguez, while sporting a bright hoodie and matching tracksuit bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-tracksuit-fluffy-boots.html#ixzz32OIDvwCu


----------



## Sasha2012

She returned to the judges' table this season to pass her wisdom on to hundreds of pop wannabes on American Idol. 

But on Wednesday's  finale, Jennifer Lopez letting her performance do the talking, as she took to the stage for a powerhouse performance of her new single First Love. 

Sporting a plunging purple fringed leotard with flesh flashing panels, the 44-year-old actress and singer shimmied her way through the number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-American-Idol-finale.html#ixzz32U8tsQ00


----------



## karo

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

Sasha2012 said:


> She had found herself a little teary eyed after wowing in a thigh-skimming black dress on the American Idol finale on Tuesday evening.
> 
> However, as soon as the cameras were turned off, Jennifer Lopez ditched her glamorous look before undoubtedly seeking comfort from boyfriend Casper Smart, as they left hand-in-hand.
> 
> The singer and mentor, 44, was seen heading to Craig's in West Hollywood with her beau and mother Guadalupe Rodriguez, while sporting a bright hoodie and matching tracksuit bottoms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-tracksuit-fluffy-boots.html#ixzz32OIDvwCu



This is not a flattering photo and what is with those dirty ugh boots?


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's the ones who can't sing or lip sync that do the most. As indicated in the last pic above.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is looking so awesome!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love the performance dress.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## limom

Sassys said:


>




Please salt and peppa did it before


----------



## ByeKitty

She's on fire


----------



## Starlett309

What we were all waiting for...
Casper Smart's cheating scandal. He is the biggest idiot!

http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...meets-real-ladies-man-article-1.1807566#bmb=1


----------



## JessicaGn

Starlett309 said:


> What we were all waiting for...
> Casper Smart's cheating scandal. He is the biggest idiot!
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...meets-real-ladies-man-article-1.1807566#bmb=1



A second one surfaced today with a different transexual model.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart 'on brink of split' as he is accused of cheating with SECOND transsexual model
*



*Casper Smart is accused for second time of relations with a transsexual*
*Newest woman is Xristina Marie who the choreographer 'flirted with online'
*
*Jennifer went to New York City without her boyfriend of three years
*
*The 44-year-old is 'cutting the 27-year-old out of future appearances'*
*Smart has also been linked to transsexual bikini pinup Sofie Vissa*
Jennifer Lopez's boyfriend Casper Smart is again being accused of stepping out on the American Idol judge.
On Monday The Dirty  published a report that the 27-year-old choreographer has been seeing  transsexual model Xristina Marie behind the 44-year-old superstar's  back. This comes exactly one week after a claim was made that Smart had  been having a fling with transsexual bikini pinup Sofie Vissa.
Hours after the latest accusation, RadarOnline reported Lopez and Smart are on the brink of a split. 'The relationship is all but over,' a source told the site.
Casper has yet to deny this current allegation though he has said he's never been involved with Vissa.

*Scroll down for video*









A new woman emerges: On Monday Casper Smart,  pictured at a charity event in Puerto Rico on May 26 (left), was accused  of having 'inappropriate relations' with transsexual model Xristina  Marie (right) by The Dirty

  'Jennifer has been embarrassed by him yet again,' a friend told the site. 'He was not invited to accompany her to New York.'  The beauty is holed up in her New York apartment where she's making  plans to dump her boyfriend of nearly three years, Radar maintains.
'Casper  was told hes not going to Brazil for the World Cup,' the friend said  of the soccer tournament that starts June 12 - Jennifer made the Cups  official song, 'We Are One (Ole Ola)' with rapper Pitbull in May.  'Soccer is his favorite sport, so it must really suck for him.'

Smart did not appear to be with Lopez  when she attended the Healthy Childhood launch event in New York on  Sunday as he had work commitments in LA. Instead, the Jenny From The Block singer was with her sister  Lynda.
Casper and Jennifer were last seen  together on May 20 heading to Craig's restaurant in West Hollywood after  she taped American Idol. 






No Casper here: Lopez attended the Healthy  Childhood Initiative launch event in New York City on Sunday without her  beau; RadarOnline reports the two have all but split

'TheDirty.com  broke the story of Casper Smart cheating on Jennifer Lopez with  transsexual model Sofie Vissa last week. This week I discovered (thank  you Dirty Army) a SECOND transsexual model by the name of Xristina  Marie,' The Dirty's Nik Richie, who is married to former Bachelor star  Shayne Lamas, wrote.

'Xristina  Marie also had inappropriate relations with Casper Smart. According to  our source the couple met in Miami and Casper Smart was 100% aware that  Xristina is a transsexual.' Nik promised 'more details to come.'
Along with the post, there is a link to several messages between Xristina and a person who claims to be Casper.





 Photographic evidence: Vissa allegedly has naked  photos of Smart and claims he has nude snaps of her too, but the dancer  has denied it to The Dirty
After liking her photo, he asks for  revealing snaps of her, adding, 'I need somethin good.' When she asks,  'But what am I getting back?' he replies, 'Surprise me.' He also reveals  he is 'White and Mexican.'
One week ago an anonymous reader maintained her friend Sofie had been getting close to Lopez's partner.
'Nik,  sooo my homegirl has been talking and linking up with Casper Smart for a  week now they met online and I guess they Both follow each other,' the  person wrote.

'She  texted me saying they exchanged pictures XXXs and what not Im liked  shocked didnt know he was down for Us beautiful Transexual WOMEN.'







In step: Jennifer Lopez with her 27-year-old boyfriend Smart on May 18 at the Billboard Music Awards      

    There  were also screen grabs of their alleged messages where Smart told the  beauty - who slightly resembles the My Love Don't Cost A Thing singer -  'I wanna see more what else  ya got.'
The  unidentified pal added: 'I myself didnt believe it. Im like Casper  Smart? JLos MAN!!!!!!!  Guess he likes beautiful women and the best of  both worlds crazy what a simple hello and simple talking and flirting  can end up to. 

'My  girl said she seen him a few times and he picked her up in his big  truck. I didnt believe it so I asked for screen-shot and here they  are. I guess my friend Sofie is f***ing Casper Smart.. Im asking for  more screenshots she has them ALL.'





Newfound fame: Vissa seen in Los Angeles on Saturday with female friends

 Richie - whose real name is Hooman Karamian - claimed that Vissa has naked images of Casper.
She  allegedly took the photos on May 19 and is 'shopping them to the  highest bidder,' according to Nik. No photos have since surfaced. 
'I can confirm she has naked images of Casper Smart and Casper has nude images of (Vissa),' Richie has said.
'Someone  must be posing as Casper, he is not a part of this thing with Sofie,  it's absurd,' a source told MailOnline. 'There are no pictures of him.'

On Tuesday, Casper responded to Richie via Instagram.







 She looks a bit like J-Lo: Sofie is a bikini model; here she posed in a black suit in one of her Instagram shots

Richie  posted three messages to Nik where he seemed to deny the cheating  claims. 'Negativity,' he wrote, then added, 'Lucky you didnt waste your  money. There are none. I just did a huge charity event yesterday and  have to come home to this bssad what the media does to people.'
He then wrote, 'along with this nasty story.  Thanks. Could you imagine it people came at you your wife your kids daily?'
Richie  then wrote, 'Trust me I get it. People bash me 24-7. I just want to  make sure you are being honest with me bro. Thats all. The transgender  has solid evidence saying otherwise. Like really solid.'
Smart only wrote back, 'Got it.'
On Saturday Vissa was spotted smiling with friends in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-model-time-Xristina-Marie.html#ixzz33WKy95hL


----------



## krissa

Jlo is gorgeous this has to be so embarrassing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Looks very tranny.


----------



## JessicaGn

Ladybug09 said:


> Looks very tranny.



I could not tell at first. My radar is broken.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Goodness! What a stupid mistake. No good


----------



## ChanelMommy

krissa said:


> Jlo is gorgeous this has to be so embarrassing.




This..


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yikes!


----------



## Ladybug09

She will be on Wendy Williams June 19.


----------



## bisousx

If Jlo was a nice person, I'd feel for her in this embarrassing moment. But she is not, so lol.


----------



## yajaira

OMG! I knew it


----------



## ByeKitty

JessicaGn said:


> I could not tell at first. My radar is broken.



Just like Casper's  It's an important skill to be able to distinguish a queen from a lady!


----------



## NYCBelle

bisousx said:


> If Jlo was a nice person, I'd feel for her in this embarrassing moment. But she is not, so lol.



 agree


----------



## NYCBelle

So obvious he swung the other way


----------



## Swanky

Are we sure this is her??  Laguna is an odd place for a celeb, it's not private. . . unless she wants to be seen 
They're not even in Ritz Carlton or St. Regis chairs, it's like they parked and threw down blankets like regular folks, lol!

*Jennifer Lopez relaxes on beach in white bikini with boyfriend Casper Smart... as they are rumoured to be &#8216;on brink of split&#8217;*

  Her toyboy lover recently had to deny claims he cheated on her with a transsexual model.
But Jennifer Lopez, 44 and her dancer boyfriend Casper Smart, 27, were at least still very much together last Wednesday.

The  pair were snapped sunbathing on Laguna beach with J-Lo cutting a very  down-to-earth figure with unkempt hair and bags of belongings strewn  around her, including several bottles of water. 








 All good: Jennifer Lopez relaxes on Laguna beach  in California with her choreographer boyfriend Casper Smart last  Wednesday - despite rumours of a split

She  looked incredible in a white strapless bikini which showed off her pert  posterior as she lay on her front - and then - turning over, her  incredible six-pack.

    Lying on stripy towels, the make-up free star looked worlds apart from her glamorous on-stage persona. 

Her man, who is 17 years her junior, covered up in colourful shorts, displaying his distinctive leg and back tattoos. 







 Down-to-earth: Jennifer relaxed in a white bikini and went make-up free





Not true: Casper recently denied he had an affair with a transsexual model

 On  Monday, The Dirty published a report that the choreographer has been  seeing transsexual model Xristina Marie behind the superstar's back. 

This  comes exactly one week after a claim was made that Smart had been  having a fling with transsexual bikini pinup Sofie Vissa - a claim he  denies. 

Hours after the latest accusation, RadarOnline reported Lopez and Smart are on the brink of a split. 'The relationship is all but over,' a source told the site.
Radar  is also reporting that Jennifer asked Casper to sign a legal document  agreeing to never spill secrets about their relationship to the media. 






Doing her thing: Lopez kept a relatively low profile as she enjoyed a day off





 Bum note: The singer had lots of belongings strewn around her

Meanwhile, People reports that Jenny From The Block is planning to perform in the Bronx for the first time. 

She  told the site about her plans to perform a free concert just blocks  from where she grew up: 'I haven't been this excited about something in a  long, long time,' she said. 

'To give a free concert and give back to the community that gave me so much and so much of my identity is not lost on me.'
MailOnline has contacted a spokesperson for Jennifer Lopez. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ini-boyfriend-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz33aHOxGKy


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are we sure this is her??  Laguna is an odd place for a celeb, it's not private. . . unless she wants to be seen
> They're not even in Ritz Carlton or St. Regis chairs, it's like they parked and threw down blankets like regular folks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down-to-earth: Jennifer relaxed in a white bikini and went make-up free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing her thing: Lopez kept a relatively low profile as she enjoyed a day off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> How convenient that her face is covered in every single shot!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Desperation at its finest.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ What is?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ What is?



Bearding for your "boyfriend".


----------



## clydekiwi

BagOuttaHell said:


> Bearding for your "boyfriend".




What does that mean


----------



## berrydiva

That's not Jenny Lo in those pics....at least it doesn't look like her to me.


----------



## AEGIS

That tranny kinda looks like JLo

I don't believe that's her....look at the beach bag. JLo isn't that down to earth---Jenny from the Block is lies.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Sassys

Those tats on the guys leg, do not match the tats Casper has on his legs.


----------



## Swanky

She doesn't need to be a beard for a no name IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. What does she get out  of being a random, no name dude? Makes no sense.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is she staying with this gay man. She has been all the way around the block and back. She must know. 

Anyhow she gave a free concert at Orchard Beach tonight. The news was clowning her. She must have pissed off someone at that station.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Bronx Concert*





















dailymail


Love her costumes. If she goes on tour again, I'll definitely go this time.


----------



## jclaybo

she looks amazing and her costumes were fabulous


----------



## Sassys

6/5/14


----------



## Swanky

*Over already? Jennifer Lopez parties in NY with handsome rapper T.I.&#8230; as 'cheating' toy boy Casper Smart is nowhere to be seen
*
  It was a milestone for Jennifer Lopez as she gave her first concert ever in her hometown of The Bronx on Wednesday.
To  celebrate, the 44-year-old First Love singer enjoyed cake with handosme  rapper T.I. as well as her mother Guadalupe and sister Lynda at Puerto  Rican restaurant Don Coqui in New York.
But  nowhere in sight for the special evening was her boyfriend Casper  Smart, who has reportedly flirted online with two pretty transsexuals in  recent weeks. A source told MailOnline, however, 'He had work to take  care of so he couldn't make the trip to New York.'
Lopez's rep has yet to comment on her client's relationship with Smart.







That's not her boyfriend: Jennifer Lopez got  close to rapper T.I. on Wednesday evening at Don Coqui in New York after  her Bronx concert; nowhere to be seen was alleged cheating boyfriend  Casper Smart







Kiss kiss: Also with the 44-year-old performer was her mother Guadalupe (center) and her sister Lynda (right)








Nothing but a good time: The I  Luh U Papi singer looked thrilled as she took selfies on a red leather couch






Will they Dance Again?: Casper Smart at a charity event in late May

Smart is in Mexico City where he will premiere the short film he stars in, Pura Vida.

On  Wednesday he retweeted a quote from The Notebook's Twitter page, which  read: 'Treat her like you're still trying to win her, and that's how  you'll never lose her.'
If her Dance Again co-star's latest scandal was upsetting the American Idol judge, she didn't show it.
The  stunning brunette - whose new album A.K.A. drops on June 17 - was  smiling from ear to ear as she took selfies while sitting on a scarlet  red leather couch.
At one point she even leaned on T.I.'s chest as the two posed for a photo together.
With  her highlighted locks pulled up in a bun and her eyes heavily made up  with black eyeliner and long lashes, it was obvious she had just been  onstage.
The  On The Floor hit maker showed off her slim figure in a tight,  sleeveless white top and skirt that revealed her toned stomach.
Her only jewelry was a large diamond ring on her middle finger and oversized diamond stud earrings.
The Enough actress was seen taking photos of her square white cake, which said Welcome Home JLO in gold writing.
There were three sparklers on top - one shot out mini fireworks.
Next to the cake appeared to be a snifter of brandy and a cup of coffee.
Her  mother and sister seemed to be in good spirits as well. At one point,  the Maid In Manhattan star and her single mother sister Lynda - who live  together in Hidden Hills - each kissed their mom on the cheek.






 It's raining men: Jennifer took a photo with a  handsome man at her fete; during her Coming Home concert she got  physical with several back-up dancers






Her career is on fire: After she was presented with a white JLO cake, the beauty took snaps with her cell phone








Life is sweet: Even though her boyfriend has  been linked to two transsexuals, Lopez still got her cake - and got to  eat it too - while on the East Coast without the choreographer

Casper has not been spotted since it was reported he was messaging two different transsexuals: Sofia Vissa and Xristina Marie.

Sofie told Woman's Day  on Wednesday that the pair began chatting on Instagram last month before sharing  raunchy images, and added that Smart clearly knew that she is  transgender.
'I&#8217;d  do hashtags on Instagram&#8230; to get a lot of followers I&#8217;d put #TS or  #Shemale or #transgendered on them,' Vissa said. 'I remember I put those  hashtags on one of my photos and when I went back to look at my phone  I&#8217;d got a request from Casper.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...apper-T-I-not-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz33neq62E6


----------



## berrydiva

I need that bedazzled Yankees hat in my life. I saw video of her performance...glad I went to go see Janelle in BK instead.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks so thin.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree. She does look especially thin snd almost haggardly in the last few pics in white. Like she lost weight too fast or something. It could be worry weight loss over her fool of a man too though. Kick him to the curb!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MarvelGirl said:


> ^I agree. She does look especially thin snd almost haggardly in the last few pics in white. Like she lost weight too fast or something. It could be worry weight loss over her fool of a man too though. Kick him to the curb!



I agree. She's too good for him, get rid of him. Although they did seem so happy together all these years :/


----------



## Michele26

Casper has got to be the dumbest man on the planet.  He had it made with her and still he strayed (if it's true).


----------



## MelanieLoka

New here. I'm reading TMZ and they're confirming a break up.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Funny how now that the rumors come with actual receipts they have been broken up for months when we saw them together not too long ago..Yeah right.


----------



## GoGlam

michele26 said:


> casper has got to be the dumbest man on the planet.  He had it made with her and still he strayed (if it's true).




+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks the same to me. 

I remember when Joan interviewed her on the red carpet one time and was told to refer to her as "Jennifer Lopez" and Joan kept calling her JLo. 

I guess she has embraced JLo for good.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Over already? Jennifer Lopez parties in NY with handsome rapper T.I. as 'cheating' toy boy Casper Smart is nowhere to be seen
> *
> It was a milestone for Jennifer Lopez as she gave her first concert ever in her hometown of The Bronx on Wednesday.
> To  celebrate, the 44-year-old First Love singer enjoyed cake with handosme  rapper T.I. as well as her mother Guadalupe and sister Lynda at Puerto  Rican restaurant Don Coqui in New York.
> But  nowhere in sight for the special evening was her boyfriend Casper  Smart, who has reportedly flirted online with two pretty transsexuals in  recent weeks. A source told MailOnline, however, 'He had work to take  care of so he couldn't make the trip to New York.'
> Lopez's rep has yet to comment on her client's relationship with Smart.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F859900000578-852_634x514.jpg
> That's not her boyfriend: Jennifer Lopez got  close to rapper T.I. on Wednesday evening at Don Coqui in New York after  her Bronx concert; nowhere to be seen was alleged cheating boyfriend  Casper Smart
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F870C00000578-762_634x561.jpg
> Kiss kiss: Also with the 44-year-old performer was her mother Guadalupe (center) and her sister Lynda (right)
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F85EB00000578-633_634x452.jpg
> 
> Nothing but a good time: The I  Luh U Papi singer looked thrilled as she took selfies on a red leather couch
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E3B7ADA00000578-744_306x535.jpg
> Will they Dance Again?: Casper Smart at a charity event in late May
> 
> Smart is in Mexico City where he will premiere the short film he stars in, Pura Vida.
> 
> On  Wednesday he retweeted a quote from The Notebook's Twitter page, which  read: 'Treat her like you're still trying to win her, and that's how  you'll never lose her.'
> If her Dance Again co-star's latest scandal was upsetting the American Idol judge, she didn't show it.
> The  stunning brunette - whose new album A.K.A. drops on June 17 - was  smiling from ear to ear as she took selfies while sitting on a scarlet  red leather couch.
> At one point she even leaned on T.I.'s chest as the two posed for a photo together.
> With  her highlighted locks pulled up in a bun and her eyes heavily made up  with black eyeliner and long lashes, it was obvious she had just been  onstage.
> The  On The Floor hit maker showed off her slim figure in a tight,  sleeveless white top and skirt that revealed her toned stomach.
> Her only jewelry was a large diamond ring on her middle finger and oversized diamond stud earrings.
> The Enough actress was seen taking photos of her square white cake, which said Welcome Home JLO in gold writing.
> There were three sparklers on top - one shot out mini fireworks.
> Next to the cake appeared to be a snifter of brandy and a cup of coffee.
> Her  mother and sister seemed to be in good spirits as well. At one point,  the Maid In Manhattan star and her single mother sister Lynda - who live  together in Hidden Hills - each kissed their mom on the cheek.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F85C300000578-733_634x852.jpg
> 
> It's raining men: Jennifer took a photo with a  handsome man at her fete; during her Coming Home concert she got  physical with several back-up dancers
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F866300000578-520_634x850.jpg
> Her career is on fire: After she was presented with a white JLO cake, the beauty took snaps with her cell phone
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/05/article-2649844-1E7F86FA00000578-134_634x589.jpg
> 
> Life is sweet: Even though her boyfriend has  been linked to two transsexuals, Lopez still got her cake - and got to  eat it too - while on the East Coast without the choreographer
> 
> Casper has not been spotted since it was reported he was messaging two different transsexuals: Sofia Vissa and Xristina Marie.
> 
> Sofie told Woman's Day  on Wednesday that the pair began chatting on Instagram last month before sharing  raunchy images, and added that Smart clearly knew that she is  transgender.
> 'Id  do hashtags on Instagram to get a lot of followers Id put #TS or  #Shemale or #transgendered on them,' Vissa said. 'I remember I put those  hashtags on one of my photos and when I went back to look at my phone  Id got a request from Casper.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...apper-T-I-not-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz33neq62E6



Hahaha!!! The cheating story is hilarious!


----------



## Swanky

*JLo, Casper WE'VE SPLIT But It has Nothing to Do with Transsexual Texts*

 *         6/6/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*





Jennifer Lopez* and *Casper Smart* have called it quits after nearly 2 1/2 years ... TMZ has learned.

Sources  connected with the former couple tell us ... they actually split nearly  2 months ago, but kept it on the down low.   We're told the breakup was  civil.  They're still friendly but simply grew apart.

We're told  the breakup had nothing to do with recent stories of Casper's sexual  escapades. One source put it this way:  "Casper has been a single guy  and can text or see whoever he wants, but the idea that he was knowingly  texting a transsexual is laughable."  The source added, "He's not that  guy, but like a lot of single guys online he obviously likes to look at a  'lil T and A."

Casper is in the process of moving out right  now.  We're told there was no rush because JLo's been on the road  promoting her 10th album, AKA.

We're told Casper will be pursuing acting, which is why he took show directing and choreography off his Instagram.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33s7Yv5G8


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *JLo, Casper WE'VE SPLIT But It has Nothing to Do with Transsexual Texts*
> 
> *         6/6/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/06/05/0605-jlo-casper-smart-ffn-insta-4.jpg
> Jennifer Lopez* and *Casper Smart* have called it quits after nearly 2 1/2 years ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources  connected with the former couple tell us ... they actually split nearly  2 months ago, but kept it on the down low.   We're told the breakup was  civil.  They're still friendly but simply grew apart.
> 
> We're told  the breakup had nothing to do with recent stories of Casper's sexual  escapades. One source put it this way:  "Casper has been a single guy  and can text or see whoever he wants, but the idea that he was knowingly  texting a transsexual is laughable."  The source added, "He's not that  guy, but like a lot of single guys online he obviously likes to look at a  'lil T and A."
> 
> Casper is in the process of moving out right  now.  We're told there was no rush because JLo's been on the road  promoting her 10th album, AKA.
> 
> We're told Casper will be pursuing acting, which is why he took show directing and choreography off his Instagram.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33s7Yv5G8


Sure it had nothing to with his "sexual escapades". 

Maybe Jenny Lo can try single for a bit.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Saw that coming a long time ago, from the start.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who is her new man. Because this woman has never left one relationship without having another waiting in the wings.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who is her new man. Because this woman has never left one relationship without having another waiting in the wings.


and it doesn't bother her to have her kids get attached to a new man and then lose that connection.....very much the narcissist


----------



## BagOuttaHell

sdkitty said:


> and it doesn't bother her to have her kids get attached to a new man and then lose that connection.....very much the narcissist



In fairness to her so far. Her kids have only seen her with Marc and their older brother. lol.


----------



## Swanky

^agreed


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *JLo, Casper WE'VE SPLIT But It has Nothing to Do with Transsexual Texts*
> 
> *         6/6/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/06/05/0605-jlo-casper-smart-ffn-insta-4.jpg
> Jennifer Lopez* and *Casper Smart* have called it quits after nearly 2 1/2 years ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources  connected with the former couple tell us ... they actually split nearly  2 months ago, but kept it on the down low.   We're told the breakup was  civil.  They're still friendly but simply grew apart.
> 
> We're told  the breakup had nothing to do with recent stories of Casper's sexual  escapades. One source put it this way:  "Casper has been a single guy  and can text or see whoever he wants, but the idea that he was knowingly  texting a transsexual is laughable."  The source added, "He's not that  guy, but like a lot of single guys online he obviously likes to look at a  'lil T and A."
> 
> Casper is in the process of moving out right  now.  We're told there was no rush because JLo's been on the road  promoting her 10th album, AKA.
> 
> We're told Casper will be pursuing acting, which is why he took show directing and choreography off his Instagram.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33s7Yv5G8



I'm sorry but what was she doing with someone half her age anyway?  She needs to age gracefully.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who is her new man. Because this woman has never left one relationship without having another waiting in the wings.





True!!!

I wonder if Wendy will grill her about the breakup, or if that line of questioning will be off limits!





dangerouscurves said:


> I'm sorry but what was she doing with someone half her age anyway?  She needs to age gracefully.



Who cares!! He's a consensual adult. Do you say the same for Clooney, Brad Pitt, Michael Douglas, and the list goes on.....women can be so catty. Shea told to grow old gracefully, but the same is not said of their male counterparts.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> True!!!
> 
> I wonder if Wendy will grill her about the breakup, or if that line of questioning will be off limits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares!! He's a consensual adult. Do you say the same for Clooney, Brad Pitt, Michael Douglas, and the list goes on.....women can be so catty. Shea told to grow old gracefully, but the same is not said of their male counterparts.



Oh I do  side eye every older people who have partners half of their age. When you're dating someone 20 years younger you can't expect it to be a lasting relationship because let's be honest, you're not on the same page. I'm sure when when they started dating all that Casper saw was dollar signs and fame. Now if she dated someone in his 30-ies,  it might actually last. Most guys on that age have mentally matured.


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh I do  side eye every older people who have partners half of their age. When you're dating someone 20 years younger you can't expect it to be a lasting relationship because let's be honest, you're not on the same page. I'm sure when when they started dating all that Casper saw was dollar signs and fame. Now if she dated someone in his 30-ies,  it might actually last. Most guys on that age have mentally matured.



OK. Usually its the women who always get the flack . I agree through, I'm all about age appropriate dating.


----------



## clydekiwi

Maybe in her mind down deep she knew it want going to last. She dont need a man. Who cares. They werent married n we really dont know anything. Maybe she knew he was gay or bisexual and she agreed to be a cover for him. She benefited by having hom. Hes a great choreographer she made more money vice versa. When the publicity got bad she untied him. Who knows. What new does he got for her? Maybe jen was using him?


----------



## chowlover2

clydekiwi said:


> Maybe in her mind down deep she knew it want going to last. She dont need a man. Who cares. They werent married n we really dont know anything. Maybe she knew he was gay or bisexual and she agreed to be a cover for him. She benefited by having hom. Hes a great choreographer she made more money vice versa. When the publicity got bad she untied him. Who knows. What new does he got for her? Maybe jen was using him?


 I think it worked out for both of them and just ran it's course. First there was proximity. They travel together, work together, it's easy. He gets along with kids, she has him as a date for appearances, he gets to network and build his career.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Uh...


----------



## clydekiwi

chowlover2 said:


> I think it worked out for both of them and just ran it's course. First there was proximity. They travel together, work together, it's easy. He gets along with kids, she has him as a date for appearances, he gets to network and build his career.




Exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

I mean, who thought this would last? 

Odd pairing to begin with, never liked the guy for her. He's not even attractive enough to be "arm candy" or a "boy toy." His face is hard to look at, he's short, his body is just ok and he has no charisma/sex appeal imo. I'm surprised she allowed him to tag along for this long. Next....and please do better.


----------



## MelanieLoka

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Funny how now that the rumors come with actual receipts they have been broken up for months when we saw them together not too long ago..Yeah right.



E news has a different version and is reporting they split 2 weeks ago and it had everything to do with the texts and how she didn't trust him.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Finally there's hope that Mark and jlo can get back together. I mean he's all skin and bones but, there's something manly about him. Schlong perhaps? I don't know. But, Casper always seemed man boy to me.


----------



## Starlett309

MelanieLoka said:


> E news has a different version and is reporting they split 2 weeks ago and it had everything to do with the texts and how she didn't trust him.


I believe this version!!!

It's all a little too convenient that they spit before the texts.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I think it worked out for both of them and just ran it's course. First there was proximity. They travel together, work together, it's easy. He gets along with kids, she has him as a date for appearances, he gets to network and build his career.



Agree.







MelanieLoka said:


> E news has a different version and is reporting they split 2 weeks ago and it had everything to do with the texts and how she didn't trust him.



And I too think the split was recent and not 2 months ago.


----------



## Ladybug09

NicolesCloset said:


> Finally there's hope that Mark and jlo can get back together. I mean he's all skin and bones but, there's something manly about him. Schlong perhaps? I don't know. But, Casper always seemed man boy to me.



Wendy Williams always says she tinks they will get back together.


Marc Anthony was on Wendy Williams one day, and he made a comment about how his dad said "son we aren't the most attractive men, so we have to work with what we got..." it was something to do with charisma. It was hilarious too... Of course you know Wendy thinks he's so manly and sexy.


----------



## NYC BAP

She can't seem to keep a man just like Halle.


----------



## Sasha2012

News of Jennifer Lopez's split from Casper Smart made headlines earlier this week.

And the newly single superstar was quick to make it known that her former toy boy is just a distant memory as she shared a series of stunning snaps to Instagram on Saturday.

Dressed in a tight black and gold structured mini dress, the 44-year-old appears to have skipped the break-up blues as she posted the photos from her appearance at the Beats By Dr Dre store in New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-split-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3461f2l4n


----------



## Ladybug09

Looking good. Looks like she lost weight.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> News of Jennifer Lopez's split from Casper Smart made headlines earlier this week.
> 
> And the newly single superstar was quick to make it known that her former toy boy is just a distant memory as she shared a series of stunning snaps to Instagram on Saturday.
> 
> Dressed in a tight black and gold structured mini dress, the 44-year-old appears to have skipped the break-up blues as she posted the photos from her appearance at the Beats By Dr Dre store in New York.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-split-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3461f2l4n



Jenny!!! The 80-ies called! They want their metallic dress back!!!


----------



## Swanky

*Casper Smart Walks From JLo With Sweet Rides, But That's It*

 *         6/9/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*






Casper Smart* is keeping some fabulous parting gifts in the wake of his breakup with *Jennifer Lopez* ... but he's not getting any cash ... he's now strictly on his own.

Sources connected with the former couple tell TMZ ... Casper gets to keep 2 motorcycles, a jeep and a Dodge Ram truck.

Pretty  sweet so far, but that's where it ends.  Casper's days tooling around  L.A. in that white Bentley are over.  Ditto flying private jets, the  fancy Hamptons mansion and the Hidden Hills estate.

The toughest change for Casper -- he won't be sitting front row during Paris Fashion Week with *Kanye*.

And  there's this.  Our sources say Jennifer won't be doling out any money  for Casper to land on his feet, but we're told that's the way he wants  it.  As it was put to us, "He's too much of a man" and hasn't asked for  anything.

Well, *Melanie Griffith* *is gonna be single* soon ...






Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz349gXYwVH


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess they mean until the lease is up.


----------



## pursegrl12

from one man to the next..............


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently called time on her two- year relationship with Casper Smart.

But on Sunday it was business as usual for Jennifer Lopez, who looked her usual gorgeous self in cut-off shorts as she was spotted spending quality time with her daughter Emme. 

Her appearance comes amid reports by TMZ that the 27-year-old  will get to keep his two motorcycles, a jeep and a Dodge Ram truck which were all gifted to him by the singer while they were dating.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-motorcycles-bought-gifts.html#ixzz34B5khPjQ


----------



## hipmama

She looks casual and cute here.


----------



## feeklv

I usually dislike her (casual) style especially those horrid tacky sneaker wedges of hers she loves so much but the last outfit is cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good in the last pics! 

On another note, she's looking for love. We may question her choices but it's up to her and it seems Casper was something light and fun since she just got out of a 7 year marriage...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

She will have a new man in no time. I give it 4-6 weeks.


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Them abs! 

That vid was really funny!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That video was adorable.  She did a good job.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Super cute abd het bod is amaze. Was she the original big bootie before kim k?


----------



## Ladybug09

NYC BAP said:


> She can't seem to keep a man just like Halle.



I hate when women make comments like this....maybe he didn't want to be with her, maybe she didn't want to be with him.

Why would she want to "keep" a man who was allegedly cheating on her!? also, there are MANY women out there who "keep" men for the wrong reasons. 

Sure, you've been together 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 years, but he's done nothing but (lie, cheat, had a baby with another woman; is a dead beat, insert reason here...)..but you're "keeping" him....alright then, Not worth it.


----------



## zen1965

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate when women make comments like this....maybe he didn't want to be with her, maybe she didn't want to be with him.
> 
> Why would she want to "keep" a man who was allegedly cheating on her!? also, there are MANY women out there who "keep" men for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Sure, you've been together 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 years, but he's done nothing but (lie, cheat, had a baby with another woman; is a dead beat, insert reason here...)..but you're "keeping" him....alright then, Not worth it.



Thanks for this.
+ 1,000,000


----------



## sparkle7

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks good in the last pics!
> 
> On another note, she's looking for love. We may question her choices but it's up to her and it seems Casper was something light and fun since she just got out of a 7 year marriage...


She just seems like someone who is not comfortable alone. Whether it be love, sex or whatever she is looking for, she doesn't seem to like to be alone long.


----------



## chinableu

She will be at the World Cup.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Sunday Jennifer Lopez dropped out of performing at the FIFA World Cup opening ceremony in Brazil, but by Tuesday the 44-year-old performer was back on.

'Jennifer has always wanted to participate in the World Cup opening ceremonies,' her rep told MailOnline. 'We have been trying to work out scheduling and logistics. Any statements to the contrary were premature.'

That same day the Dance Again singer was spotted exiting a New York City office building in skinny jeans, sky high heels and a tasteful black Chanel purse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-week-Casper-Smart-split.html#ixzz34HJiQ29e


----------



## NYC BAP

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate when women make comments like this....maybe he didn't want to be with her, maybe she didn't want to be with him.
> 
> Why would she want to "keep" a man who was allegedly cheating on her!? also, there are MANY women out there who "keep" men for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Sure, you've been together 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 years, but he's done nothing but (lie, cheat, had a baby with another woman; is a dead beat, insert reason here...)..but you're "keeping" him....alright then, Not worth it.



I agree there are many women that keep a man for the wrong reason, I am not disputing that. She has a terrible track record with men and it speaks for itself. At some point when you have failed relationships after failed relationships you have to take a look in the mirror and ask yourself what the problem is and why you are attracting these relationships/men.


----------



## Ladybug09

NYC BAP said:


> I agree there are many women that keep a man for the wrong reason, I am not disputing that. She has a terrible track record with men and it speaks for itself. At some point when you have failed relationships after failed relationships you have to take a look in the mirror and ask yourself what the problem is and why you are attracting these relationships/men.



Fair enough, I get this too.


----------



## AEGIS

damn she is SLAYING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That's a good look!


----------



## limom

NYC BAP said:


> I agree there are many women that keep a man for the wrong reason, I am not disputing that. She has a terrible track record with men and it speaks for itself. At some point when you have failed relationships after failed relationships you have to take a look in the mirror and ask yourself what the problem is and why you are attracting these relationships/men.



Maybe she is not interested in a long term relationship?


----------



## YSoLovely

My OG Girl Crush. 

This may sound strange, but I love the fact that you can see she's getting older. Aging gracefully is such a rare quality in Hollywood...


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is beast....she seriously looks better than people half her age. I'm have to go harder today in the gym.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The only man I can think of that JLo couldn't "keep" was Ben Affleck. If you want to call it that. That is the one that got away. The rest she bounced. Let's go down memory lane on this Wednesday morn.

First husb-cheated on him for Puffy.
Puffy-Left him after the club shooting incident that got her arrested.
2nd husband-Left him for Ben Affleck
Ben Affleck-Kicked her to the curb when his career became a joke. But she had Marc on hold so...
Marc Anthony-Left because of his controlling ways and wanted to get back into mainstream attention.
The last one-That is obvious.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> The only man I can think of that JLo couldn't "keep" was Ben Affleck. If you want to call it that. That is the one that got away. The rest she bounced. Let's go down memory lane on this Wednesday morn.
> 
> First husb-cheated on him for Puffy.
> Puffy-Left him after the club shooting incident that got her arrested.
> 2nd husband-Left him for Ben Affleck
> Ben Affleck-Kicked her to the curb when his career became a joke. But she had Marc on hold so...
> Marc Anthony-Left because of his controlling ways and wanted to get back into mainstream attention.
> The last one-That is obvious.



I felt so bad for Ben when he was with her. Ben is not about the glitz and glam and was not himself when they were together.


----------



## limom

They did not look like a match.
J-LO would not let him get away with half the crap he puts his wife thru....
Sean was a good match but she is not about that life, imo.


----------



## YSoLovely

limom said:


> They did not look like a match.
> J-LO would not let him get away with half the crap he puts his wife thru....
> *Sean was a good match but she is not about that life*, imo.




Can't blame her.


----------



## limom

YSoLovely said:


> Can't blame her.



Yup, one overnight visit at the police department would have made me split too.
Not everybody can be that ride or die chick.
Hence she gave Casper his walking paper.


----------



## clydekiwi

BagOuttaHell said:


> The only man I can think of that JLo couldn't "keep" was Ben Affleck. If you want to call it that. That is the one that got away. The rest she bounced. Let's go down memory lane on this Wednesday morn.
> 
> First husb-cheated on him for Puffy.
> Puffy-Left him after the club shooting incident that got her arrested.
> 2nd husband-Left him for Ben Affleck
> Ben Affleck-Kicked her to the curb when his career became a joke. But she had Marc on hold so...
> Marc Anthony-Left because of his controlling ways and wanted to get back into mainstream attention.
> The last one-That is obvious.




I thought she dumped ben. She got tired of his gambling and other bad ways


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He was telling everyone he would never marry her. He just didn't have the balls to break it off. So she had to do it. But that's the one that could have put her over the top. Before Brangelina there was Bennifer. She loved it.


----------



## ebonyone

I feel sorry for her she can't be alone , maybe if she took time from men and examined her past relationships she could find a man that she is right for and that is right for her.


----------



## Swanky

Drove Casper away . . . :lolots:

*She likes the dancers! Jennifer Lopez 'is dating Maksim  Chmerkovskiy' amid claims she drove Casper Smart away with her fitness  obsession
*
 It appears that Jennifer Lopez may be on a roll when it comes to dating backup dancers.
The  44-year-old is rumoured to be dating DWTS pro Maksim Chmerkovskiy  following her split with Casper Smart last week, according to a new  report.
Casper  was famously one of J-Lo's backup dancers, and Jenny From The Block is  alleged to have formed a connection with Maksim after he danced onstage  with her at the American Music Awards in November.







 New man on the hook: Jennifer Lopez is rumoured  to be dating Maksim Chmerkovskiy, pictured at the American Music awards  in November

According to People J-Lo  met the 34-year-old hunk through mutual friend Leah Remini but the two  are taking their time getting to know each other, as they are both busy  with their careers.
'He danced with her at the [American Music Awards last November] and they kept in touch,' a source told the publication.
And appearing to confirm the rumours, Jennifer and Leah attended Maksim's brother Val's birthday party in Los Angeles in March.






Love connection: The 44-year-old was introduced to the DWTS pro by mutual friend Leah Remini






That's one way to get her! The pro dancer tossed J-Lo into the air with nothing but his brute strength

And the insider believes they may become an official couple, saying: 'I think they could. Who knows what will happen?'
But multiple sources with Us Weekly deny the romance, saying that the two are 'just friends'.

People contacted reps for both stars, and they declined to comment.

Meanwhile, it is being claimed by sources with RadarOnline that Jennifer drove Casper away through her fitness obsession.






Happier times: Jennifer pictured with Casper Smart in London in October 2012

 It emerged earlier this month that the 27-year-old dancer had  sent transsexual model Sofia Vissa a revealing photo of himself where  all he's wearing is a pair of boxer shorts. The image first appeared in  InTouch.

And on Friday a  source confirmed to MailOnline that the American Idol judge and Smart -  who had been together for two-and-a-half years - had split.




Moving on? J-Lo has not slowed down since her split, pictured at the American Idol arrivals carpet last month

Now an insider with Radar claims: 'Jennifer&#8217;s  obsession with her own body is out of control. There&#8217;s no doubt she&#8217;s worked herself into the ground to achieve her  killer shape.'
Adding: 'In the end, Jen  and Casper had nothing else to talk about except diet and exercise  stuff, and that was exactly how she wanted it.  Jennifer used to love talking about fashion and movies with her  girlfriends, but now it&#8217;s "this cleanse," "that workout routine." She&#8217;s  like a fitness robot who has nothing else in her life!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...art-away-fitness-obsession.html#ixzz34RKdFywW


----------



## berrydiva

I wonder how much of this is true vs how much of it is so easy to believe given she's never not in a relationship.


----------



## limom

She started as a dancer, why wouldn't she be comfortable giving hands to her fellow dancers?


----------



## anitalilac

YSoLovely said:


>



I love it! She is a natural comedian....


----------



## Tivo

JLo's body is looking great! I like her at this slimmer size. Just don't lose anymore or it'll start aging her face.


----------



## Sassys

World Cup


----------



## Themakeupartist

I'm 24 yrs old , "thin" but my legs don't look as good as hers. Officially jealous.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her boobs look really good in that!!! I can't wait until the Summer Olympics!!!! All of the flavor and color that will be laid out!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> World Cup



I did not know it is today! I can't believe I missed it!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I give that Maksim story zero credibility. He's supposedly banging everything that moves on the DWTS set. If she is, she needs her head read.


----------



## ByeKitty

I accidentally caught that performance on TV... She looked really good, but everything Pitbull does is ridiculous to me. He looked like such a tool in his casual clothing next to two women in skimpy glittery thingies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> World Cup




Her body is insane.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I accidentally caught that performance on TV... She looked really good, but everything Pitbull does is ridiculous to me. He looked like such a tool in his casual clothing next to two women in skimpy glittery thingies.



lmao. He also kinda does the same song every 6 months. Dale!


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> lmao. He also kinda does the same song every 6 months. Dale!



Exactly! How is this guy so successful!


----------



## Nathalya

Ladybug09 said:


> Her boobs look really good in that!!! I can't wait until the Summer Olympics!!!! All of the flavor and color that will be laid out!!!!



Yes! She looks great. No comment on Pitbull and whatever he's wearing.


----------



## sdkitty

she looks good but there are lots of Brazilian women with as good or better bodies


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> she looks good but there are lots of Brazilian women with as good or better bodies



Brazilian women are indeed beautiful.


----------



## GoGlam

Does JLo have implants? I remember her being rather small on top when she first appeared in entertainment.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks the same to me


----------



## GoGlam

ByeKitty said:


> She looks the same to me




Really? How can you compare these to those?





She has more volume and the shape is different.  If anything, it would have gotten worse over time, not better.


----------



## YSoLovely

GoGlam said:


> Really? How can you compare these to those?
> 
> View attachment 2651927
> View attachment 2651928
> 
> 
> She has more volume and the shape is different.  If anything, it would have gotten worse over time, not better.




No support vs support.


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> No support vs support.



Exactly! I seriously don't see implants there. Also, she was quite young and skinny in the first picture (of the four posted in the initial post), not a good comparison.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

YSoLovely said:


> No support vs support.




Yes yes. It's amazing what bras can do! Especially those VS Bombshell bras! Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't see a difference either. Bras are what make boobs, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/13/jennifer-lopez-shakes-her-booty-in-new-teaser-video/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a sexy yellow dress while posing with the official matchball before the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group A match on Thursday (June 12) in Sao Paulo, Brazil.

The 44-year-old entertainer was in attendance to perform the song We Are One (Ole Ola) alongside collaborators Pitbull and Claudia Leitte at the opening ceremony.

Jennifers new album A.K.A. will be released on June 17 and she has released three teaser videos this week to get us super excited for the new release.

Watch Booty below and click inside to watch Emotions and Worry No More!


----------



## sparkle7

Hate her hair and dress in this last pic. I can't anymore with her music. She looks great but her songs and videos all the same.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Her hair makes her complexion look yellow and sick. Add the dress color and it is a disaster


----------



## chowlover2

NicolesCloset said:


> Her hair makes her complexion look yellow and sick. Add the dress color and it is a disaster


 Agreed!


----------



## flowerboy

Yeah all her songs r the same she is getting boring


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/13...t-feel-like-i-have-anything-to-prove-anymore/

Jennifer Lopez is red hot for Billboard magazines latest issue.

Heres what the 44-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:

On not needing to prove herself: I dont feel like I have anything to prove anymore. and all these people who came a generation before this one and showed us that you dont have to, as a young woman, have an expiration date. You can go on, and you can do what you want into your 60s and 70s and you can be powerful and be vulnerable and be human. And I think were just carrying that on. Id like to think Im part of the generation thats carrying that on.

On what is next: I dont know what Im going to be doing in the next six months. I really dont. And thats OK for me. Because what I like is whatever happens is supposed to happen. And Im good. I can roll with that.

On looking back: Things have changed so much for me. I had to really do some soul searching and just realize a lot of things about love, and now I feel like I come from a place where Im stronger and, I think, better.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Does JLo have implants? I remember her being rather small on top when she first appeared in entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 2651719



maybe...


----------



## Bentley1

I guess this is what she looks like without photoshop? Looks a lot like her mom here.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Looks tired, kinda sad too.


----------



## cojordan

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2652641
> 
> 
> I guess this is what she looks like without photoshop? Looks a lot like her mom here.



Wow.....she looks so so different. Is that pic for real??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A tour? Who is paying money for this? She performs on American Idol every week. 

Billboard is such a joke now than Janjce Min has taken over.


----------



## chinableu

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2652641
> 
> 
> I guess this is what she looks like without photoshop? Looks a lot like her mom here.



This photo looks fake to me.


----------



## bisousx

Why would it be fake? Is she supposed to look 25 forever? Lol


----------



## Bentley1

chinableu said:


> This photo looks fake to me.




Why do you think that? It's her but w bad makeup and crows feet, which a 45 year is going to have. 

I think people get so used to seeing celebs air brushed and photoshopped that it's hard
To believe they aren't perfect.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. It does look fake. JLo is 44 or so. Not known to be a heavy smoker or drinker and appears to be in good physical condition. Those crows feet make her look 10 years older.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

My cousin is 30 and her crows feet are worse than JLo's - and she is a health freak. For a 44 year old, this photo is very realistic.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's newly single after parting ways with her toyboy love Casper Smart.

And Jennifer Lopez wants to remind the 27-year-old exactly what he's missing.

The 44-year-old I Luh Ya Papi posted saucy snaps of herself in a skimpy bikini on Sunday as she posed with her mother Guadalupe Rodriguez and some friends next to a pool.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-bikini-make-free-selfies.html#ixzz34kwB3jqX


----------



## Ladybug09

Benny sure is loyal.


----------



## cojordan

chinableu said:


> This photo looks fake to me.



I don't think it is fake. Another photo from the series of photos that day looks the same if you look close. Lines on forehead and crowsfeet. She still looks awesome for her age but I guess she's human too........like the rest of us. Bad angle, bad makeup and she looks like other 44 year olds. 

Daily Mail Photo


----------



## chowlover2

cojordan said:


> I don't think it is fake. Another photo from the series of photos that day looks the same if you look close. Lines on forehead and crowsfeet. She still looks awesome for her age but I guess she's human too........like the rest of us. Bad angle, bad makeup and she looks like other 44 year olds.
> 
> Daily Mail Photo


 Agreed! Look at the 4 pics above. In the shot without sunglasses, no crowsfeet. In the 4th pic with the glasses on you can clearly see crowsfeet. J Lo looks great, but not as perfect as she would like us to believe.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> She's newly single after parting ways with her toyboy love Casper Smart.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez wants to remind the 27-year-old exactly what he's missing.
> 
> The 44-year-old I Luh Ya Papi posted saucy snaps of herself in a skimpy bikini on Sunday as she posed with her mother Guadalupe Rodriguez and some friends next to a pool.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-bikini-make-free-selfies.html#ixzz34kwB3jqX



Cute pics, she looks great!!


----------



## Bentley1

I don't even know why the pic would be fake. Why would someone sit there and add crows feet to her photo, makes no sense. She has crows feet, big whoop. So we're supposed to believe the photos where she's completely perfect are all real but when there's a photo where  she has a few wrinkles, it's fake? lol k....


----------



## limom

It is the heavy TV make up that she has caked on and the pose, imo.
She has good skin.


----------



## Swanky

*Casper Smart I Did Not Cheat on Jennifer Lopez!*

 *         6/16/2014 12:55 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*






Casper Smart* did NOT cheat on *Jennifer Lopez* with two transsexuals -- and he's prepared to sue the website that claims he did ... so says Casper Smart.

As TMZ first reported, *JLo and Smart split up* a few months back ... and it had nothing to do with Smart's alleged sexcapades.

But  Smart is pissed that TheDirty.com claimed he had flings with two  transsexuals he met on Instagram ... so his lawyer has fired off a  letter to the site's founder, Nik Richie, denying he's ever met, kissed  or had sexual relations with either of the transsexuals in question.

Smart says he didn't send them dirty pics and flat out denies cheating on Jennifer.

Smart has given the site an ultimatum -- either retract the story or get sued.

Smart's  lawyer also sent a threatening letter to one of the transsexuals who  has been talking to the media ... imploring her to sign a declaration  saying they never met Smart.

TMZ reached out to Richie for a  response ... and here's the part we can post: "Casper, go get a real  job. I heard Instagram is hiring over in their compliance department ...  Stop blaming everyone else for your problems."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz34o58LrWt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet he is lying. And these people always threaten but don't sue.

JLo looks 30 in some candids and 50 in others. It's weird.


----------



## zippie

Bentley1 said:


> Why do you think that? It's her but w bad makeup and crows feet, which a 45 year is going to have.
> 
> I think people get so used to seeing celebs air brushed and photoshopped that it's hard
> To believe they aren't perfect.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have seen plenty of candids of her in this thread alone. Unphotoshopped and unedited. I don't care for JLo but she isn't one that always walks out of the house picture perfect IMO. We have seen pics of her in sweats with her hair pulled back, little to no makeup, gray hairs and all. 

That said. It still looked fake. It's not. Ok.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/13...t-feel-like-i-have-anything-to-prove-anymore/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez is red hot for Billboard magazines latest issue.
> 
> Heres what the 44-year-old entertainer had to share with the mag:
> 
> On not needing to prove herself: I dont feel like I have anything to prove anymore. and all these people who came a generation before this one and showed us that you dont have to, as a young woman, have an expiration date. You can go on, and you can do what you want into your 60s and 70s and you can be powerful and be vulnerable and be human. And I think were just carrying that on. Id like to think Im part of the generation thats carrying that on.
> 
> On what is next: I dont know what Im going to be doing in the next six months. I really dont. And thats OK for me. Because what I like is whatever happens is supposed to happen. And Im good. I can roll with that.
> 
> On looking back: Things have changed so much for me. I had to really do some soul searching and just realize a lot of things about love, and now I feel like I come from a place where Im stronger and, I think, better.



IDC what anyone says, JLo is one of thee baddest! She looks incredible. Effortlessly killing chicks half her age. 



BagOuttaHell said:


> A tour? Who is paying money for this? She performs on American Idol every week.
> 
> Billboard is such a joke now than Janjce Min has taken over.



 Her album has a score of 25 out of 100 on metacritic.  It's really time for her to hang it up. I don't know how her label keeps giving her the budget for all these albums/videos/tours, etc. She hasn't moved decent units in years.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sasha2012 said:


> She's newly single after parting ways with her toyboy love Casper Smart.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez wants to remind the 27-year-old exactly what he's missing.
> 
> The 44-year-old I Luh Ya Papi posted saucy snaps of herself in a skimpy  bikini on Sunday as she posed with her mother Guadalupe Rodriguez and  some friends next to a pool.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-bikini-make-free-selfies.html#ixzz34kwB3jqX



Her mother must be around 65. Not one line on her cleavage. The both look twnty years younger han their actual age. Do the drink baby goat blood or something?


----------



## Swanky

^I'm sure she filters her pics.  They DO look good, but I'm sure she softens her candids for IG.  


*'I felt like she was sad': Jennifer Lopez turns heads in plunging  white dress on Tonight Show... as she reveals she didn't snub Jennifer  Lawrence's dance invite
*
  Jennifer  Lopez managed to successfully distract attention away from her turbulent  personal life of late during an appearance on The Tonight Show on  Monday.
The  stunning singer's ample chest was impossible to miss in a plunging  white outfit as she chatted to host Jimmy Fallon in Florida.
The  44-year-old showed off her enviable figure while discussing a funny  misunderstanding with Jennifer Lawrence at the Met Gala, while promoting  her latest album A.K.A.





What a view! Jennifer Lopez undoubtedly turned  heads in a plunging white dress as she chatted to Jimmy Fallon The  Tonight Show on Monday

The  mother-of-two, who has reportedly split from Casper Smart after it was  alleged he had cheated on her with two transsexual models, put the  rumours behind her as she discussed the moment Jimmy and actress  Jennifer tried to get her dance at the star-studded New York event in  2013.

 The chat-show star, 39, said: 'It was me and Jennifer  Lawrence, and she goes I want to dance with J-Lo.
'Kanye was about to  perform, and we said we would do three spins and put our hand to you to dance with us. On the third spin I saw your manager go  [shakes head]. I ran away and acted like I didn't do anything'.











Giggles: The stunning singer's ample chest was  hard to miss in her low-cut outfit, while her hair was tied up in a  relaxed up 'do








Showing off their skills: The 44-year-old danced with the chat show host, despite her black towering heels

The Jenny From The Block crooner replied: 'I remember it very well  too. I was standing on the couch to see the performance.
'I remember  seeing you guys come over and thought I'm good right here. I kind of  felt like she was sad and I didn't mean it like that... It was crazy out  there, like a mosh pit.'
Meanwhile the star looked as stunning as ever in figure-hugging look, complete with low-cut neckline, and a curly up 'do.







 Live It Up: The mother-of-two injected some colour into her look thanks to a slick of red lipstick







Amusing results: Jimmy showed a clip of the pair's hilarious skit, complete with 1960s wigs






Pulling out the big guns! Jimmy carried a red rose in his mouth in an attempt to impress Jennifer who was stood behind him

 She teamed the number with lace-up black heels and a slick of red lipstick before taking to the floor with Jimmy.
Speaking  about their recent Tight Pants Dance, which went viral, she said: 'I  was so scared to do this skit with him. I'm not as funny as you, I don't  know what to do. 

Before discussing her World Cup opening ceremony performance. Jennifer said: 'It was surreal. We had to get  underneath this big globe and we kind of had to crawl under this flag to  get to it and everyone was screaming... We were like how did this  happen.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nnifer-Lawrence-dance-snub.html#ixzz34uPjgujY 
​


----------



## clydekiwi

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Her mother must be around 65. Not one line on her cleavage. The both look twnty years younger han their actual age. Do the drink baby goat blood or something?




Im sure its a little of fillers n plastic surgery. I remember seein an article yrs ago where jlo said when she needs botox she will get it


----------



## AEGIS

she looks great
not here for JLos music though--like who is her target audience? i don't get it


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if the kids are asking about Uncle Casper...


----------



## Swanky

She and Kim K are dressed the same this week, both plunging necklines to their belly!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She and Kim K are dressed the same this week, both plunging necklines to their belly!



True but jennifer has the chest to pull it off.
Kim is too chesty for that look, imo.


----------



## krissa

AEGIS said:


> she looks great
> not here for JLos music though--like who is her target audience? i don't get it



Idk who her target audience is, but I gave the side eye to two friends that paid to see her perform. Like wahhh?!?  Maybe it's a Puerto Rican thing? Not trying to generalize, but these were two pr friends. And this was back when she was performing w Marc Anthony so maybe that was the appeal too?!?

I'd rather see her outfits and cheesy rom coms tho.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I'm sure she filters her pics.  They DO look good, but I'm sure she softens her candids for IG.
> 
> 
> *'I felt like she was sad': Jennifer Lopez turns heads in plunging  white dress on Tonight Show... as she reveals she didn't snub Jennifer  Lawrence's dance invite
> *
> Jennifer  Lopez managed to successfully distract attention away from her turbulent  personal life of late during an appearance on The Tonight Show on  Monday.
> The  stunning singer's ample chest was impossible to miss in a plunging  white outfit as she chatted to host Jimmy Fallon in Florida.
> The  44-year-old showed off her enviable figure while discussing a funny  misunderstanding with Jennifer Lawrence at the Met Gala, while promoting  her latest album A.K.A.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED65B9800000578-640_634x818.jpg
> What a view! Jennifer Lopez undoubtedly turned  heads in a plunging white dress as she chatted to Jimmy Fallon The  Tonight Show on Monday
> 
> The  mother-of-two, who has reportedly split from Casper Smart after it was  alleged he had cheated on her with two transsexual models, put the  rumours behind her as she discussed the moment Jimmy and actress  Jennifer tried to get her dance at the star-studded New York event in  2013.
> 
> The chat-show star, 39, said: 'It was me and Jennifer  Lawrence, and she goes I want to dance with J-Lo.
> 'Kanye was about to  perform, and we said we would do three spins and put our hand to you to dance with us. On the third spin I saw your manager go  [shakes head]. I ran away and acted like I didn't do anything'.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/video-undefined-1ED8734000000578-103_636x358.jpg
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED65BCD00000578-194_634x422.jpg
> Giggles: The stunning singer's ample chest was  hard to miss in her low-cut outfit, while her hair was tied up in a  relaxed up 'do
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED65B7200000578-90_306x523.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED6591900000578-7_306x523.jpg
> Showing off their skills: The 44-year-old danced with the chat show host, despite her black towering heels
> 
> The Jenny From The Block crooner replied: 'I remember it very well  too. I was standing on the couch to see the performance.
> 'I remember  seeing you guys come over and thought I'm good right here. I kind of  felt like she was sad and I didn't mean it like that... It was crazy out  there, like a mosh pit.'
> Meanwhile the star looked as stunning as ever in figure-hugging look, complete with low-cut neckline, and a curly up 'do.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED659C900000578-623_634x887.jpg
> 
> Live It Up: The mother-of-two injected some colour into her look thanks to a slick of red lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED65BC900000578-620_634x438.jpg
> Amusing results: Jimmy showed a clip of the pair's hilarious skit, complete with 1960s wigs
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2659926-1ED65AB400000578-231_634x436.jpg
> Pulling out the big guns! Jimmy carried a red rose in his mouth in an attempt to impress Jennifer who was stood behind him
> 
> She teamed the number with lace-up black heels and a slick of red lipstick before taking to the floor with Jimmy.
> Speaking  about their recent Tight Pants Dance, which went viral, she said: 'I  was so scared to do this skit with him. I'm not as funny as you, I don't  know what to do.
> 
> Before discussing her World Cup opening ceremony performance. Jennifer said: 'It was surreal. We had to get  underneath this big globe and we kind of had to crawl under this flag to  get to it and everyone was screaming... We were like how did this  happen.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nnifer-Lawrence-dance-snub.html#ixzz34uPjgujY
> ​



She looks pretty. I caught a portion of her performance last night and she killed the dance break (as always) the vocals on the other hand....


----------



## Swanky

*Sticky situation! Jennifer Lopez reveals her adhesive silicon bra after her wild dancing leads to a wardrobe malfunction
*
She may  sing I Luh Ya Papi but Jennifer Lopez may soon be singing the praises of  her stylist or whoever insisted she did not go topless under a tight  strapless dress.
The 44-year-old narrowly missed exposing her nipple to the world as she partied the night away in New York on Tuesday.
However,  the star did not completely avoid embarrassment after she decided to  dance wildly at the Up & Down to launch her new album A.K.A.






Wardrobe malfunction: Jennifer Lopez narrowly  missed exposing her nipple to the world but not her silicon bra as she  partied the night away in New York on Tuesday

Literally  throwing her arms up and waving like she just doesn't care, JLo's  stunning tight pink strapless dress slipped down revealing that she was  wearing a silicon stick-on nude bra.
While  no one likes a wardrobe malfunction, the rather unsexy looking  contraption saved the American Idol judge from a much more feared  incident - a nip slip.
Even  with the silicon bra showing, Jennifer did not let that affect her mood  as she jumped up and danced on one of the nightclub's tables with a  friend.





Blame it on the boogie: Literally throwing her  arms up and waving like she just doesn't care, JLo's stunning tight pink  strapless dress slipped down throughout the night
Too much fun: Even with the silicon bra showing,  Jennifer did not let that affect her mood as she jumped up and danced  on one of the nightclub's tables with a friend

Now  single and with hopefully for her a hit album now out, the Jenny From  The Block star did not hold back, singing along with the music with  dramatic hand movements as if she was getting in touch with her inner  Celine Dion.
It  is unlikely the iconic pop star will be single for long however, as the  44-year-old looked better than women half her age as she partied away.
Despite  just getting back from Brazil - where she and Pit Bull opened the World  Cup - and having non-stop interviews throughout the day, the singer  looked fantastic.





Let's get loud: The Jenny From The Block star  did not hold back, singing along with the music with dramatic hand  movements as if she was getting in touch with her inner Celine Dion
 Surprise I'm 44! Despite just getting back from  Brazil - where she and Pit Bull opened the World Cup - and having  non-stop interviews throughout the day, the singer looked fantastic and  fresh

The  star put her famous curves on full display in a skin tight knee-length  hot pink gown, which featured a tiny fold of black at its strapless top.
Matching to the black contrast, JLo accessorised with simple pointed toe pumps and a clutch.
However, there was nothing simple about her jewellery.
It was hard not to be fooled by the rocks  that she got with Jennifer wearing some serious bling on her fingers,  which featured three heavy diamond rings - including a butterfly - on  her right hand and a matching diamond piece that wrapped into between  each other the singer's fingers on her other.








 Pretty hot in pink: The star put her famous  curves on full display in a skin tight knee-length hot pink gown, which  featured a tiny fold of black at its strapless top






Rocks that she got: Jennifer wore some serious  bling on her fingers, which featured three heavy diamond rings on her  right hand and a matching diamond piece that wrapped into between each  other the singer's fingers on her other

And  the bling did not end there, as the I Luh Ya Papi songstress had  crystals applied to the end of each of long nude coloured finger nails.
Despite  recently splitting with her boyfriend Casper Smart - who has now been  implicated in a transsexual Instagram scandal - the star could not stop  smiling.
And  she has good reason too, as her first album in three years, AK.A., is  now out and singles First Love and Luh Ya Papi are getting hourly radio  play.





Late night? Despite the big party, the songstress was out and and about looking ready to face the day in New York on Wednesday 





+11

 Family time: The 44-year-old star headed out with her mother Guadalupe Rodriguez



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leads-wardrobe-malfunction.html#ixzz351hEVSuR


----------



## berrydiva

Looks like Jenny had a good time. And I need that claw-knuckle ring thing she's wearing.


----------



## HauteMama

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if the kids are asking about Uncle Casper...



Agreed. Bad idea, IMO, to have your kids close with a temporary booty call.


----------



## ChanelMommy

HauteMama said:


> Agreed. Bad idea, IMO, to have your kids close with a temporary booty call.



agree


----------



## limom

HauteMama said:


> Agreed. Bad idea, IMO, to have your kids close with a temporary booty call.



He was no booty call for her. Girlfriend is broken up over the man.
While she is busy promoting her album, she can't fool nobody, her heart is aching.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> He was no booty call for her. Girlfriend is broken up over the man.
> While she is busy promoting her album, she can't fool nobody, her heart is aching.


I think JLo has been through this too many times to that broken up. She's on to the next and looking for someone on her level.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Looks like Jenny had a good time. *And I need that claw-knuckle ring thing she's wearing*.



Yes! Wonder who makes it (not that I can afford it)


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I think JLo has been through this too many times to that broken up. She's on to the next and looking for someone on her level.



Girl, JLO is always looking, lol.
I think the next one will be a business person...


----------



## Swanky

They were together a long time... not a booty call IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Broken up over this last guy? I doubt it. Not her style. She knew that would never last. I think she ultimately will be with someone who can hold their own. Not someone she has to pay an allowance.


----------



## Sassys

6/18 nyc


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Broken up over this last guy? I doubt it. Not her style. She knew that would never last. I think she ultimately will be with someone who can hold their own. Not someone she has to pay an allowance.



So why did she seem sad?
Guilt over outing her boy toy?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

limom said:


> So why did she seem sad?
> Guilt over outing her boy toy?



I've never seen her sad over anyone. Except Ben Affleck.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> I've never seen her sad over anyone. Except Ben Affleck.



If you get a chance watch Wendy Williams today. She appeared sad to me.
WW being messy boots even asked about Marc.
I got that he was not approved by the family....
WW also mentioned that Jennifer made Ben Affleck  sexy.


----------



## Swanky

*JLo & Marc Anthony Anti-Paparazzi Clause In Divorce 
*

*6/18/2014 12:00 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*
Jennifer Lopez* and* Marc Anthony *are  finally officially single, but there are strings attached ... they are  both prohibited from making their kids public spectacles in front of the  paparazzi.
The divorce -- 2 years in the making  -- became official Monday.  The former couple agreed to use their "best  efforts" to avoid unwanted publicity when it comes to 6-year-old twins  Emme and Max.  The document makes it clear ... it's in the best interest  of the kids to shield them from "aggressive news organizations and  photographers."

JLO gets primary custody and Marc gets the  kiddies 7 days a month.  But get this ... when Marc has the kids, the  nannies must be present.

_Translation:_  Mommy gets reports on Daddy.

Not surprisingly ... neither ex gets spousal or child support.

And  there's a bonus for the kids  ... Marc and JLo each get to take the  kids trick-or-treating separately  ... which means the lucky twins will  be doubling up on full size candy bars.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz35772SxHh


----------



## Pazdzernika

limom said:


> If you get a chance watch Wendy Williams today. She appeared sad to me.
> WW being messy boots even asked about Marc.
> I got that he was not approved by the family....
> WW also mentioned that Jennifer made Ben Affleck  sexy.




Yeah her eyes looked somewhat red when she was talking about Marc, like on the verge of tearing.

Anyways, I caught the west coast feed which airs at 10 - this is the worst because whenever the White House has an announcement it's always around 10.  It interrupted Wendy and I audibly gasped when JLo's interview cut out!  (Of course, *****'s message is much more important!)

Caught the repeat at 12 on another channel.  I cannot believe her skin.  Her bone structure (bought or not) is amazing. 

She's been on every single talk show this week and has had an Hermes CDC for every occasion.  She really likes her CDCs!


----------



## limom

Nobody can accuse JLO of being lazy, she is seriously promoting all her projects.
I was surprised that she went to Brazil after all she went thru recently.
For all her faults, I have nothing but admiration for her work ethics.


----------



## Sassys

Does Jennifer ever fly commercial? Even though she is not a Kardashian and probably doesn't call paps to the airport, I don't recall ever seeing pics of her in years flying commercial. Mariah is worth more $ and we do see her at commercial airports (never with her kids though).


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Nobody can accuse JLO of being lazy, she is seriously promoting all her projects.
> I was surprised that she went to Brazil after all she went thru recently.
> *For all her faults, I have nothing but admiration for her work ethics.*



Lets be honest here. How hard is it to get on the private jet or first class seat, have your assistant wake you up, your stylist lay out your clothes, make-up artist do your make up and driver drive you to each location. The nanny is dealing with the children.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Lets be honest here. How hard is it to have your assistant wake you up, your stylist lay out your clothes, make-up artist do your make up and driver drive you to each location.




She is still hustling like nobody business.
And even if she is not the best singer/dancer/actor, she is professional and show up when she is supposed to.
Yes, I have low standard.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hey, give her credit as a performer! She's still giving it at her age! I can only hope to look as amazing as she does - still "dippin' it and doin' it".


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> She is still hustling like nobody business.
> And even if she is not the best singer/dancer/actor, she is professional and show up when she is supposed to.
> Yes, I have low standard.



I would show up to, if I had a staff to dress me all day. No subway, no city bus, no walking long NYC streets/avenues in heels and someone to fetch me food and water. Lets not forget staying at 4-5 star hotels.

Hard work?? :okay:


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I would show up to, if I had a staff to dress me all day. No subway, no city bus, no walking long NYC streets/avenues in heels and someone to fetch me food and water. Lets not forget staying at 4-5 star hotels.
> 
> Hard work?? :okay:



It is never too late:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Lets be honest here. How hard is it to get on the private jet or first class seat, have your assistant wake you up, your stylist lay out your clothes, make-up artist do your make up and driver drive you to each location. The nanny is dealing with the children.



Recording an album takes time and energy, along with dedicating hrs to dance rehearsals, tour prep, business meetings, etc. Promo rounds sound simple but waking up at 6am and working non stop till late for several days at a time isn't easy, regardless of what you do for a living. The days and long and you're light on sleep...it's not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> It is never too late:



I am putting it to the universe every damn day darling.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Recording an album takes time and energy, along with dedicating hrs to dance rehearsals, tour prep, business meetings, etc. Promo rounds sound simple but waking up at 6am and working non stop till late for several days at a time isn't easy, regardless of what you do for a living.



Recording an album . This is J Lo, not Mariah, Celine or Whitney


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Recording an album . This is J Lo, not Mariah, Celine or Whitney



You don't have to be Celine or Mariah to spend late nights in a recording studio putting together an album. Sure, she's no powerhouse vocalist but she sits in a studio and records just like any other artist does. Albums don't appear out of thin air, it takes time and work...even of you aren't the greatest singer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm with Sassys on this one. 

I'll give her credit for practicing her lip synching with those glorified Flashdance moves.


----------



## krissa

I can't wait to see what she's wearing on wwhl tonight. In actually surprised the amount of oress she's doing for this album. Wendy and wwhl. I doubt she'll give up any juicy info tho.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Looks like Jenny had a good time. And I need that claw-knuckle ring thing she's wearing.




I know!!!!! Saw it on Wendy, the way it fits her its definitely custom!






Pazdzernika said:


> Hey, give her credit as a performer! She's still giving it at her age! I can only hope to look as amazing as she does - still "dippin' it and doin' it".




Yup






krissa said:


> I can't wait to see what she's wearing on wwhl tonight. In actually surprised the amount of oress she's doing for this album. Wendy and wwhl. I doubt she'll give up any juicy info tho.


Can't wait to see what questions messy Andy has...lol


----------



## Swanky

Her diamond palm bracelet is by Yeprem Jewelry


----------



## krissa

Wwhl outfit is underwhelming but her legs and shoes are fabbbbbb


----------



## Pazdzernika

She had weird body language (until the Plead the 5th section, where she loosened up).  Her legs were crossed in Andy's direction but her upper body was facing away from him.  It could have been to face her friends/fam in the audience but when you're doing an interview you usually should face the interviewer. She's a pro at this, which is why her positioning seemed weird and defensive.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is newly divorced and single so Jennifer Lopez is certainly ready to mingle.

The 42-year-old star has been pounding the pavement to promote her new album this week and, on Thursday, she was once again spruiking her CD and looking great doing it.

Stepping out in New York the hitmaker mixed playful casual elements with more sexy pieces as she headed to a radio interview.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sexy-padlock-heels-pair-giant-lips-top.html


----------



## limom

WWHL was interesting. I guess Ben was not much of a lover....
As far as her and Andy, meh, polite distance.
She trust her girls. Good for her.
Whose's boo is Elijah?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm with Sassys on this one.
> 
> I'll give her credit for practicing her lip synching with those *glorified Flashdance moves.*


----------



## beekmanhill

Whew I saw her on GMA this AM, and her appeal eludes me.  Her voice is tinny, her dancing is amateurish.  To me the performance was embarrassing. The crowd seem to love it though, so I must be old.  She does hustle though.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!
 *J. Lo It Takes an Army ...To Walk 30 Feet!*

 *         6/19/2014 2:40 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *



*

Jennifer Lopez*  takes her security very seriously ... because today in New York, she  strolled all of 30 feet flanked by a TEAM of security that acted like it  was escorting the president.

JLo was leaving an office building Thursday afternoon when our photog tried to ask her about *the anti-paparazzi clause* in her divorce settlement with *Marc Anthony*.

But  her team -- at least 3 bodyguards and 2 handlers -- had ALL sides (even  that one) covered ... making it clear NO ONE gets close to JLo.

If her security acts like this all the time ... she won't need that clause.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35BmPtTSU


----------



## Sassys

6/19/14


----------



## berrydiva

I know I'm on repeat but damn her legs! She's serving in leggings.


----------



## Sassys

Gma


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> 6/18 nyc




In love with this black outfit!!! As Joan Rivers says: "now that's a star!"


----------



## September24

She's very pretty but what is up with her dating fem guys?


----------



## Swanky

She looked so pretty on WWHL last night I thought,  but her hair color has been so drab and lackluster lately.  There's zero shine


----------



## Swanky

Regal Jennifer Lopez gets carried away by hunky men in Egyptian dress for GMA performance

     Jennifer Lopez proved hands down that she's still the reigning queen of pop music during a splashy mini-concert on Friday's Good Morning America.
The 44-year-old singer's Cleopatra-inspired performance in New York's Central Park included a bevy of muscly shirtless men posing as Egyptian slaves and scintillating dance moves from Lopez herself.
Jennifer played the smouldering temptress while wearing a sparkly white costume that featured a plunging neckline and daring cut-outs at the waist, while short panels provided some modesty as she strutted on stage in hot pants and tall white boots.





Reigning supreme: Jennifer Lopez enjoyed a lift thanks to a group of muscly dancers during her dazzling GMA performance in New York's Central Park on Friday

Most  dramatic was when she sat atop a white sofa hoisted in the air by a  quartet of back-up dancers in white flaring trousers, sashes and no  shirts.
Gently the muscly hunks lowered the chair and propelled Jennifer forward into  an amazing routine as she sang songs from her new album including Booty, First Love and On The Floor.
Jennifer swished her long mane of caramel and coffee-hued hair as she grooved to the music, microphone in hand.The songstress shaked her famous derriere while performing Booty, singing, 'shake that!'





Smouldering temptress: The 42-year-old singer did her best Cleopatra impression

Jennifer slowed the pace a bit to sing 'you're making me feel so fine' from her  tune First Love while prancing up and down the T-shaped stage.
The dancer revved it up at the end of the song with a group of male back-up dancers in sparkly black suits who complimented her booty-shaking dance moves.
Jennifer sat in a throne-like plush black chair to begin her dance hit On The  Floor as her male revue, now wearing white vests and white trousers,  provided some diversion.







Dance fever: Jennifer grooved to the beat in a sparkly one-piece outfit that featured a plunging neckline and daring cut-outs 

Cranking it up: The A.K.A songstress revved up interest for her new album that was released this week by singing singles Booty, First Love and On The Floor






 
Queen bee: What good is a singing drama queen without her scepter

 She was joined on stage by female dancers also in white, and at the end of  the heart-pumping number Jennifer froze in a graceful pose while her  company collapsed at her feet in submission.
Jennifer has been working it nonstop promoting her new album A.K.A., which is her first since 2012's Dance Again... The Hits.
The pop star was seen earlier on Friday arriving to GMA studios in a  sleek-fitting, all-black ensemble that featured leggings, turtleneck  sweater and wedge-heeled trainers.






Booty babe: Jennifer was hoisted into the air courtesy of her muscly and shirtless Egyptian hunks as she sang Booty from her new album A.K.A. 
They can handle it: The singer's heavy-lifters didn't wince once as they lifted Jennifer up on a white sofa    
Energetic: Jennifer kept up the pace and the fancy footwork alongside her hunky back-up performers






'Shake that': Jennifer shook that famous derriere plenty during her song and dance routines

 Feeling good: After a bumpy month that included finalising divorce from Marc Anthony and breaking up with toyboy beau Casper Smart, Jennifer was in great spirits

Following her morning show performance, Jennifer high-heeled it to her interview  on SiriusXM radio while dressed up in a skintight, high-waisted green  skirt and sequin grey T-shirt that promoted her curves as well.
Things are definitely looking up for the Bronx-born hitmaker despite some setbacks in her personal life.

This week Jennifer's divorce from Marc Anthony was finalised three years after their split.

 Earlier this month, JLo announced her break-up with Casper Smart after a  three-year relationship after the back-up dancer was recently implicated in a transsexual scandal.
Meanwhile, GMA's popular Summer Concert Series is promising more great acts to follow Lopez including Keith Urban on July 11, Kings Of Leon on July 25, Enrique Iglesias on August 1 and Robin Thicke on August 22 among many others.







Practice makes perfect: Jennifer performed some moves in her warm black leggings and turtleneck before switching to her glamorous costume







 Sing it out: The singer's voice rang out loud and clear


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2663751/Jennifer-Lopez-gets-carried-away-hunky-men-Egyptian-dress-GMA-performance.html#ixzz35Ch4a06L


----------



## Tivo

Her body is looking right! She must've dropped at least 10 lbs


----------



## sdkitty

I think she's pretty and she has nice legs, esp from knee to ankle.  But I don't see her as a great singer or dancer or actress.  I guess she has just enough talent combined with her looks and her PR machine to make her a star.


----------



## GoGlam

sdkitty said:


> I think she's pretty and she has nice legs, esp from knee to ankle.  But I don't see her as a great singer or dancer or actress.  I guess she has just enough talent combined with her looks and her PR machine to make her a star.




Completely agree.. There are many others out there like this that are big stars.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She said on BC she went vegan for six weeks to prepare for Bx show. Must admit she came across very likable in the interview.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Recording an album . This is J Lo, not Mariah, Celine or Whitney



Mariah does even less than JLO but fortunately she married Nick who is a workhorse and she has never grown.

As far as her body, it is on point.
All that dancing and vegan food paid off.


----------



## azania

GoGlam said:


> In love with this black outfit!!! As Joan Rivers says: "now that's a star!"




Me too!! Can someone id please?


----------



## Onthego

Sassys said:


> 6/18 nyc




I'm loving this outfit. I am such a copy cat. Can someone please ID her glasses?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 6/18 nyc



I love the shoes.


----------



## Sassys

On set 6/23/14


----------



## bisousx

She looks so pedestrian with darker hair


----------



## Swanky

*Maksim Chmerkovskiy Talking Jennifer Lopez ...'It's Going Great'*

 *         6/24/2014 9:46 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE


*Maksim Chmerkovskiy* danced around the question ... is he banging *Jennifer Lopez*?

We got Maksim in NYC and asked him about the pic we posted Monday ... showing *him and JLo hanging out* in Connecticut Saturday night ... definitely looking cozy. 

Our photog was pretty direct, and Maksim very cleverly deflected the questions.

Yeah, they're totally together.








Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35bcAB8C9


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is that the publicist girl that ran a crowd over with her car behind him?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yup. Lizzie Grubman.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her cheekbones are horrible. He looks like a douche.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Oh Jennifer. Can't she sit down and keep her legs closed for 5 minutes? Man! Pretty sad. Max is yuck!


----------



## Sassys

6/30/14


----------



## Tivo

I love JLo. I can't help it, lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> I love JLo. I can't help it, lol.




Me 2


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> 6/30/14




I love these jeans. Can any1 id them


----------



## chowlover2

Her body is incredible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 6/30/14



Minus the flip flops, I love it. She looks laid back and comfy but still very cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll never like her. But you cannot deny this chick's body. It is banging.

The Kardashian losers need to take note on how to wear jeans with an ample backside. Fake or not. They need to take note on everything she does when it comes to fashion. JLo could give a clinic on it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her bod is amazing. She looks great in the jeans and black top.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in the simple outfit with the jeans and black top, i'm not a fan of flip flops to complete an outfit but i'll ignore that on account that her body is freakin' incredible!!


----------



## Tivo

JLo and I have the exact same body type, but I need to lose about 15lbs to get where she is. I wonder what she did to lose?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Love me some Jenny!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> JLo and I have the exact same body type, but I need to lose about 15lbs to get where she is. I wonder what she did to lose?



She said she went vegan for a while.


----------



## Sassys

7/1/14


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She said she went vegan for a while.



Ugh! Vegan. Guess I'll never lose the extra weight. She looks so good!


----------



## krissa

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Minus the flip flops, I love it. She looks laid back and comfy but still very cute.



Lol I like the chonclas.


----------



## krissa

Tivo said:


> Ugh! Vegan. Guess I'll never lose the extra weight. She looks so good!



Btwn her and beyonce they seriously have me reconsidering my love for chicken. I mean it's only 3 weeks &#128584;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nah, eff that. I'm not giving up chicken or cheese for nobody, lol. I refuse.

Those wedges look a bit out of place with her latest outfit but she's still cute.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, eff that. I'm not giving up chicken or cheese for nobody, lol. I refuse.
> 
> Those wedges look a bit out of place with her latest outfit but she's still cute.


Yeah, cheese is a non negotiable for me also.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> She looks great in the simple outfit with the jeans and black top, i'm not a fan of flip flops to complete an outfit but i'll ignore that on account that her body is freakin' incredible!!



I love that black top. 







Tivo said:


> Yeah, cheese is a non negotiable for me also.



Eggs are a non negotiable to me!


----------



## nastasja

clydekiwi said:


> I love these jeans. Can any1 id them




Rag & Bone Destroyed Skinny


----------



## clydekiwi

killerlife said:


> Rag & Bone Destroyed Skinny




Thank you. How did u know


----------



## Sassys

7/2/14


----------



## anitalilac

She looks good,with those jeans....


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> 7/2/14




I love this hat


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I want those shoes!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Thingofbeauty said:


> I want those shoes!


 

Me too


----------



## Thingofbeauty

M_Butterfly said:


> Me too


What time do you get off work? And how powerful is your right hook. We can do a timeshare on  the shoes.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Thingofbeauty said:


> I want those shoes!


 


Thingofbeauty said:


> What time do you get off work? And how powerful is your right hook. We can do a timeshare on  the shoes.


 
Not soon enough but we can go.  My motto is that "Shoes always fit you for the most part.  When I am fat and when I am less fat my shoes always fit"


----------



## Thingofbeauty

M_Butterfly said:


> Not soon enough but we can go.  My motto is that "Shoes always fit you for the most part.  When I am fat and when I am less fat my shoes always fit"


Baby toes are SO overrated! Be there in an hour!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's feted as the world's most romantic destination but Jennifer Lopez didn't seem to mind being single in the City of Lights.

Instead, the superstar singer enjoyed Paris on Friday with her twins Max and Emme while her ex Casper Smart was nothing but a distant memory.

The 44 year-old smiled as she strolled the boulevards revealing her toned midriff in a daring black crop top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-midriff-crop-shops-Paris-twins-July-4.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Jennifer Lopez and Donatella Versace attend the Versace show as part of Paris Fashion Week - Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on July 6, 2014 in Paris, France.


----------



## berrydiva

Is that outfit one pant leg and a half of a skirt? Not her best look.


----------



## nillacobain

Sassys said:


> 7/1/14



Can anyone ID the wedges? TIA


----------



## Midge S

Well, that's an interesting outfit.   Not sure I like it, but at least it's different.


----------



## Tivo

JLo looks amazing. Maybe that vegan diet wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## karo

*Look at them go! Jennifer Lopez takes snaps of her six-year-old twins Max and Emme as they ride down a slide in Paris*

She arrived in Paris Paris at the weekend for Donatella Versace's Atelier Versace couture show.

But that didn't stop doting mother Jennifer Lopez, 44, from scheduling in some family time with her twins Max and Emme, six.

The superstar singer was seen taking them to a park on Saturday, where they enjoyed a ride down a slide.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Max-Emme-ride-slide-Paris.html#ixzz36oNDnmgh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Let them have toys! Jennifer Lopez spoils her twins Max and Emme as she takes them on a shopping spree in Paris*

She landed in Paris Paris at the weekend for Donatella Versace's Atelier Versace couture show.
But ever since then, it has been all about spending time with her children for Jennifer Lopez, 44.
On  Tuesday, the singer was seen taking her six-year-old twins Max and Emme  shopping for toys in the city and left a shop holding a huge cuddly  animal.

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-shopping-spree-Paris.html#ixzz36x79g3KB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Ms.parker123

Is she really wearing combat boots with a pants suit.


----------



## Sassys

Paris 7/9


----------



## AEGIS

Max looks so different


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kiddo looks just like her mom.


----------



## Sassys

Like mother, like daughter! Jennifer Lopez and six-year-old mini-me Emme get dressed up in matching pink peplum outfits to meet the First Lady in New York

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-meet-First-Lady-New-York.html#ixzz3766jHuEl


----------



## Lounorada

Jennifer/ J.Lo/ Ms. Lopez, that pink outfit is a hell no honey. Lord it's making my eyes twitch


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Jennifer/ J.Lo/ Ms. Lopez, that pink outfit is a hell no honey. *Lord it's making my eyes twitch*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Like mother, like daughter! Jennifer Lopez and six-year-old mini-me Emme get dressed up in matching pink peplum outfits to meet the First Lady in New York
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-meet-First-Lady-New-York.html#ixzz3766jHuEl



 I don't know what to say...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

JLo. What is this? Seriously, what are you wearing? Are you a wedding cake? Why? Just&#8230;why?


----------



## Freckles1

I'm disappointed all the way around.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like the shoes.

Nobody hang me for this but with a mom like JLo I hope those kids turn out to be good looking.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her sister is pretty and has a cute figure.


----------



## Tivo

My goodness. When JLo falls off, she REALLY falls off. That is a hideous outfit.

But that body looks amazing! I bet she's starving for some bread and pasta.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm not feeling her pink outfit at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That pink Versace bag looks so cheap and tacky...some ish you could find at the bottom of a 5 dollar clearance bin somewhere. I hope Mariel and Rob didn't have anything to do with that look  Its the worst she's looked in a long time, IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

...I like the fact that she and her daughter match lol
I am not sure why they chose baby pink but it's a cute mother daughter moment


----------



## White Orchid

Her sister looks heaps classier, from the shoes, to the dress, to the bag.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol guess I'm the only one who likes her pink outfit


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That pink Versace bag looks so cheap and tacky...some ish you could find at the bottom of a 5 dollar clearance bin somewhere. I hope Mariel and Rob didn't have anything to do with that look  Its the worst she's looked in a long time, IMO.


That bag is hideous.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> My goodness. When JLo falls off, she REALLY falls off. That is a hideous outfit.
> 
> But that body looks amazing! I bet she's starving for some bread and pasta.


My understanding is that she still eats carbs....she's just a beast in the gym. 



AEGIS said:


> ...I like the fact that she and her daughter match lol
> I am not sure why they chose baby pink but it's a cute mother daughter moment


I think it's cute too!


----------



## NYCBelle

I love that she dresses her old school the little ruffle socks with shoes. Adorable!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Like mother, like daughter! Jennifer Lopez and six-year-old mini-me Emme get dressed up in matching pink peplum outfits to meet the First Lady in New York
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-meet-First-Lady-New-York.html#ixzz3766jHuEl


 
emme is too cute in her peplum!



AEGIS said:


> ...I like the fact that she and her daughter match lol
> I am not sure why they chose baby pink but it's a cute mother daughter moment


 true


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't care for her one bit. But I do like how she does not exploit her kids for attention. For the most part. I sometimes forget she has kids.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bagouttahell said:


> i don't care for her one bit. But i do like how she does not exploit her kids for attention. For the most part. I sometimes forget she has kids.


+ 1


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOVE that dress. So feminine.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc


----------



## Ladybug09

tragic skirt...


----------



## AEGIS

love that dress


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Her sister looks heaps classier, from the shoes, to the dress, to the bag.


 
I agree with what you said about her sister, my eyes were drawn to her especially when Jen's outfit made my eyes twitch.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Nyc


 
I spy very bad photoshop on her legs in the last photo (the one of her walking from the car). I thought better of you Ms. Lopez


----------



## Compass Rose

Yikes...that is some bad photoshopping direct from the KK school of photography.  What was the point in that?


----------



## Sassys

Leah cracks me up :lolots: I agree why is Jen dressed up by the pool


----------



## Nathalya

Lol I like their friendship.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Leah cracks me up :lolots: I agree why is Jen dressed up by the pool



They are cute together, a pairing I would never have expected. I really like seeing how they support one another. A rare thing in Hollywood.


----------



## azania

I want to see more of them together. They are cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Leah cracks me up :lolots: I agree why is Jen dressed up by the pool




I'm with Jen, I like to look cute at the pool too. 

They seem like such an unlikely pairing but they're cute. 

Jen posted this pic on IG a few days ago. Her body is so fab.


----------



## ChanelMommy

chowlover2 said:


> They are cute together, a pairing I would never have expected. I really like seeing how they support one another. A rare thing in Hollywood.



This


----------



## Freckles1

Yep. I bet they are a hoot


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm with Jen, I like to look cute at the pool too.
> 
> They seem like such an unlikely pairing but they're cute.
> 
> Jen posted this pic on IG a few days ago. Her body is so fab.


She just looks amazing. I want to make sure I look like that at 44 too.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm with Jen, I like to look cute at the pool too.
> 
> They seem like such an unlikely pairing but they're cute.
> 
> Jen posted this pic on IG a few days ago. Her body is so fab.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez got to show off her wild side at her $100K 45th birthday party on Thursday. 

The singer fed her 100 guests with a nearly life-size birthday cake featuring her likeness perched atop a lion. 

Among those who got to indulge in the sweet treat were Khloe Kardashian and rapper French Montana, who lent his vocals to J-Lo's recent single, I Luh Ya Papi.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-bizarre-cake-100K-bash.html#ixzz38WUtGekV


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That cake is fugly! How embarrassing.


----------



## nastasja

It's ugly. It looks nothing like her. The butt? And it looks like she's humping the lion. Embarrassing, indeed.


----------



## clydekiwi

Khloe is dating montana whose on drugs...y leave her husband


----------



## clydekiwi

Look at jens reaction of the cake.  Lol


----------



## chowlover2

killerlife said:


> It's ugly. It looks nothing like her. The butt? And it looks like she's humping the lion. Embarrassing, indeed.


Agreed! UGH!


----------



## Compass Rose

That cake!!!!  Seriously???  It looks poisonous!


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopez Shows Off Her Short, Curly Hair
Instagram


----------



## Sasha2012

Her hair looks drier than the Sahara.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

they really are serious with that cake, wow.


----------



## Gaby87

She's beautiful


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Her hair looks drier than the Sahara.



It really is. It almost looks as dry as some of Beyonce's wigs  

That cake is horrendous and I'm sure she paid a few grand for it, SMH. She should've asked for her money back.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oh! My! Goodness!

I love that she is tight and toned, but not hard. I love her abs.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks amazing and I'm not surprised at all that younger men are into her.... Hot hot hot - a real woman with curves and sass!


----------



## clydekiwi

Freckles1 said:


> She looks amazing and I'm not surprised at all that younger men are into her.... Hot hot hot - a real woman with curves and sass!




Agree!!!!


----------



## Tivo

I have to ask, are these pics photoshopped? JLo looks 15 years younger.


----------



## Sassys

Fred Segal 7/30/14
JJB


----------



## Michele26

^^Leah looks so matronly in that photo.


----------



## twinkle.tink

They look like they are having a blast! I love to see women supporting each other and just having fun!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chloe_chick999 said:


> that cake is fugly! How embarrassing.



+1


----------



## Sassys

7/31/14


----------



## Freckles1

I need those legs - even with the bruise!! I always have bruises and have NO idea where they came from! Ha! You go JLo!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous as always.


----------



## whimsic

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! My! Goodness!
> 
> I love that she is tight and toned, but not hard. I love her abs.



Wowww.. Flawless! She puts women half her age to shame!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I have to ask, are these pics photoshopped? JLo looks 15 years younger.


I told this story way back&#8230;

A friend of mine owns a yacht charter company and she has worked, as part of the crew, for some of the biggest celebrities (Cloony!) Including JLo, who is a horrible person, IRL, according to this woman.  She also has cellulite and lumps and bumps, just like so many of us.  (Her ex, Marc A was very sweet, just JLo was the b.)

Her legs look great in the above pictures -- does she photoshop them, with her own paps, like the K's?


----------



## Swanky

*EXCLUSIVE: Mystery man revealed! Jennifer Lopez shares cozy dinner  date with hunky dancer JR Taylor... as rumoured beau Maksim cuddles with  Meryl Davis
*

For weeks it's been speculated that newly single Jennifer Lopez has been dating Dancing With The Stars pro Maksim Chmerkovskiy.
But  on Saturday evening the 45-year-old I Luh Ya Papi singer was seen out  with another hunky man while taking in dinner at Craig's in West  Hollywood.
Now MailOnline can exclusively reveal the identity of her date: dancer JR Taylor.





 



Good spirits: Jennifer Lopez couldn't help but smile as she left Craig's with JR Taylor on Saturday evening





 



Guiding hand: Jennifer's muscly dancer date made way for her to get into the car




A source has told  MailIOnline, however, that the two are only friends. 'They've known each  other forever,' the insider said. 'They were just having dinner  together as pals, that's it.'

The AKA singer looked happy as Taylor drove her in a red SUV.
Wearing a white blazer and carrying a black Chanel purse, the Jenny On The Block singer was dressed for a hot summer night.
Her long highlighted locks were worn up in a high ponytail.





 

Laid-back: J-Lo got settled into her seat as the Dance Again choreographer drove





 

Careful: JR seemed to take control when it came to getting into the car

Taylor is Jennifer's main choreographer, having coached her for her music videos, stage shows and commercials.
The LA native was responsible for her sequences in Dance Again and Live It Up!
He has also worked with Rihanna Mariah Carey and Beyonce, and starred in the films Dreamgirls, SoulMan and Beauty Shop.
The toned dancer was also seen by Jennifer's side as she celebrated the release of her new album AKA earlier this year.






 
Sleek: The I Luh Ya Papi singer wore her hair off her face in a ponytail and a white suit jacket






 

By her side: JR with J-Lo when she celebrated the release of her AKA album earlier this year

If Jennifer and JR are  an item, he will be one of many dancers she has dated, her last being  Casper Smart with talk she has been romancing Dancing With The Stars pro  Maksim as well.
But Maksim  has been seen with another woman lately: his DWTS partner, 27-year-old  Olympic champion Meryl Davis, who he cuddled up to on Saturday.
'Got to see this one! Finally! Thanks for breakfast @meryledavis,' Maksim wrote in his caption.
'Missed this one,' Meryl wrote in her caption of the same picture.





 

He's got the looks: If the On The 6 singer is  indeed dating JR, it will be one of the many dancers she's dated,  including her last love Casper Smart







 

Not afraid to show off his pecs: The LA native shared this image where he was driving topless

Maksim sparked dating rumours with singing superstar Lopez after they were spotted together at a nightclub in Connecticut.
He continued fueling the reports last month when he attended J-Lo's 45th birthday bash in Southampton, New York.
Maksim also announced on The View last month that he wouldn't be performing on Dancing With The Stars again.

Dating or not?: Maksim and Jennifer, have been the subject of dating rumours

'I'm done dancing. I feel like it's time,' he said.
Maksim  was leaving on a high note as he and Meryl took home the coveted mirror  ball trophy in May on the hit ABC dancing competition show.
The  obvious chemistry between Maksim and Meryl also fuelled dating rumours  that only heightened in June when they were spotted on a dinner date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-hunky-dancer-JR-Taylor.html#ixzz3A2GJjJdH
​


----------



## Tivo

My gaydar is pinging.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I told this story way back
> 
> A friend of mine owns a yacht charter company and she has worked, as part of the crew, for some of the biggest celebrities (Cloony!) Including JLo,* who is a horrible person, IRL*, according to this woman.  She also has cellulite and lumps and bumps, just like so many of us.  (Her ex, Marc A was very sweet, just JLo was the b.)
> 
> Her legs look great in the above pictures -- does she photoshop them, with her own paps, like the K's?



I've seen JLo out shopping twice in the past 10 or so years.  The first time, I saw her on Rodeo.  This is back when she was married to Chris Judd.  We pulled up behind her car in the valet & she was a total B to the valet as in, very smug, NO eye contact with anyone, didn't respond back to the valet who welcomed her, HIGHLY unapproachable (she just gave off this awful stank vibe).  A little later, we ran into them at Gucci.  Chris Judd was trying on a jacket & she became annoyed that other customers were in the area & we over heard her ask a Sales Assistant to close the store down LOL, it didn't happen! This was a busy Saturday.  If she wants to shop "privately" don't come during peak hours & make an appointment like many celebs do. 

Second time was years later when she was on husband #5?  Marc Anthony. I saw her at the Calabasas Commons shopping at M Fredric during the week. She had 2 bodyguards lingering &, once again, total smug/stanky attitude. NO eye contact with a single soul, HIGHLY unapproachable, nose in the air type vibe. She was a lot thinner in real life/very toned. Although she looked older/not as attractive facially as she looks in photos.

Funny thing is not ONE person was even trying to approach this woman, yet she really did too much being a B for no reason at all. No one was bugging her. I totally believe she's not a very nice person.  I saw her years apart & she was the same stanky way both times.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> My gaydar is pinging.



  The alley walk photo should sound off every gaydar alarm there is.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> I've seen JLo out shopping twice in the past 10 or so years.  The first time, I saw her on Rodeo.  This is back when she was married to Chris Judd.  We pulled up behind her car in the valet & she was a total B to the valet as in, very smug, NO eye contact with anyone, didn't respond back to the valet who welcomed her, HIGHLY unapproachable (she just gave off this awful stank vibe).  A little later, we ran into them at Gucci.  Chris Judd was trying on a jacket & she became annoyed that other customers were in the area & we over heard her ask a Sales Assistant to close the store down LOL, it didn't happen! This was a busy Saturday.  If she wants to shop "privately" don't come during peak hours & make an appointment like many celebs do.
> 
> Second time was years later when she was on husband #5?  Marc Anthony. I saw her at the Calabasas Commons shopping at M Fredric during the week. She had 2 bodyguards lingering &, once again, total smug/stanky attitude. NO eye contact with a single soul, HIGHLY unapproachable, nose in the air type vibe. She was a lot thinner in real life/very toned. Although she looked older/not as attractive facially as she looks in photos.
> 
> Funny thing is not ONE person was even trying to approach this woman, yet she really did too much being a B for no reason at all. No one was bugging her. I totally believe she's not a very nice person.  I saw her years apart & she was the same stanky way both times.


Sounds right.

My charter friend said that she would be very angry with Marc Anthony, when he dared to be kind to the crew!  Which he was, she said he was very polite and gracious. Boy, that pissed JLo off.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Sounds right.
> 
> My charter friend said that she would be very angry with Marc Anthony, when he dared to be kind to the crew!  Which he was, she said he was very polite and gracious. Boy, that pissed JLo off.



That's just crazy and I totally believe it!


----------



## Tivo

I don't want to believe the B rumors about JLo.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Sounds right.
> 
> My charter friend said that she would be very angry with Marc Anthony, when he dared to be kind to the crew!  Which he was, she said he was very polite and gracious. Boy, that pissed JLo off.



Yes, she shopped where I shop on LI and boy, she is a major bish even among us bishes.
Also, She is extremely possessive with her men because they all cheated with her and on her.
She still slays though.


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I don't think something is a rumor when people are reporting first hand experiences.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a rumor when it cannot be verified.  You never know if the person telling you is being 100% truthful.
Reasonably, when many people claim the same experiences, then there's likely to be truth to it.


----------



## Bentley1

Well, there's been more than one person reporting such experiences. Both on TPF and in the media. Does "diva"ring a bell? I think that's been widely reported about Ms. jLo.  And who lies about such things? lol I can tell you I, for one, don't have the desire to sit and make up claims about Jlos *****iness during her shopping trips.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't disputed anything, lol!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tivo said:


> I don't want to believe the B rumors about JLo.



Me too.  Bums me out.  What about being from the block?  :/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like Jennifer. She interviews well on TV and she comes across as quite likeable in the rom-coms etc. But she's always had a reputation as a diva and prone to such behaviours. I remember this interview when Movieline Magazine was still around and a print mag and thinking, hey now with the 'tude newbie   (This whole interview is really a good read for those interested. She also talks very candidly about Oliver Stone, Woody Harrelson and Stephen Dorff)



> Now that Lopez has edged up to what she calls "the bottom of the A-list of actresses," how does she view the women with whom she's been in contention for roles? Like, say, Salma Hayek? "We're in two different realms. She's a sexy bombshell and those are the kinds of roles she does. I do all kinds of different things. It makes me laugh when she says she got offered Selena, which was an outright lie. If that's what she does to get herself publicity, then that's her thing. Columbia offered me the choice of Fools Rush In or Anaconda, but I chose the fun B-movie because the Fools script wasn't strong enough."
> 
> Cameron Diaz? "A lucky model who's been given a lot of opportunities I just wish she would have done more with. She's beautiful and has a great presence, though, and in My Best Friend's Wedding, I thought, 'When directed, she can be good.'"
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow? "Tell me what she's been in? I swear to God, I don't remember anything she was in. Some people get hot by association. I heard more about her and Brad Pitt than I ever heard about her work."
> 
> Claire Danes? "A good actress. Her emotional and inner life are available to her, which is a good start. But I feel like I see a lot of the same thing with every character she does. She's not that way in U-Turn, though."
> 
> Winona Ryder? "I was never a big fan of hers. In Hollywood she's revered, she gets nominated for Oscars, but I've never heard anyone in the public or among my friends say, 'Oh, I love her.' She's cute and talented, though, and I'd like her just for looking like my older sister, Leslie."
> 
> Madonna? "Do I think she's a great performer? Yeah. Do I think she's a great actress? No. Acting is what I do, so I'm harder on people when they say, 'Oh, I can do that--I can act.' I'm like, 'Hey, don't spit on my craft.'"



*Source:* Movieline


----------



## Sasha2012

Well, he is her type.

Jennifer Lopez found herself getting a little flirty both on and off stage with Teen Choice Awards' host Tyler Posey on Sunday in Los Angeles, California.

JLo has always had a thing for younger men, but this may be too much of an obvious age gap even for her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-movie-Maid-In-Manhattan.html#ixzz3A3R7QZO2


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/10...n-son-tyler-posey-at-teen-choice-awards-2014/

Jennifer Lopez is gorgeous in green while hitting the stage to present at the 2014 Teen Choice Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (August 10) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old American Idol judge was reunited at the show with Tyler Posey, who starred as her son in the 2002 romantic comedy Maid in Manhattan.

While surprising her on stage, Tyler decided he wanted to audition to be Jennifers backup dancer and ended up doing some crazy moves. She said she would say yes as long as he would stop. Lol!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Elie Saab dress and Neil Lane jewelry.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Jennifer. She interviews well on TV and she comes across as quite likeable in the rom-coms etc. But she's always had a reputation as a diva and prone to such behaviours. I remember this interview when Movieline Magazine was still around and a print mag and thinking, hey now with the 'tude newbie   (This whole interview is really a good read for those interested. She also talks very candidly about Oliver Stone, Woody Harrelson and Stephen Dorff)
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Movieline





Acting is what I do? Bish--in what? Playing the maid? The wedding planner? The pregnant chick? GOOD DAY!


----------



## AEGIS

JLo is not a teen, does not have any teens...she should not be there.  Although I guess once can say she sleeps with men who are almost teens


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> Me too.  Bums me out.  What about being from the block?  :/




girls from the block are tough lol


eta:  Honestly, I am more surprised when I hear celebrities are nice, than when I hear they're *****es. It's easy to be self-important, pompous, self-congratulatory, self-absorbed & inconsiderate when you're famous and everyone gives you whatever you want.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great at the awards though, regardless of her being a teen or not.


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> girls from the block are tough lol
> .



YES!
Jennifer fought for everything she got.
And she still works her azz off at 45.


----------



## Swanky

Hard working doesn't have to = b*tchy though. Plenty of people come from little and make a big life, shouldn't they be more humble?  Knowing where they came from?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hard working doesn't have to = b*tchy though. Plenty of people come from little and make a big life, shouldn't they be more humble?  Knowing where they came from?



It is the New York attitude.


----------



## Swanky

That's not necessarily true   Thank God. 
I'm married to one and allllll that family that comes with him (Brooklyn & Long Island)


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Jennifer. She interviews well on TV and she comes across as quite likeable in the rom-coms etc. But she's always had a reputation as a diva and prone to such behaviours. I remember this interview when Movieline Magazine was still around and a print mag and thinking, hey now with the 'tude newbie   (This whole interview is really a good read for those interested. She also talks very candidly about Oliver Stone, Woody Harrelson and Stephen Dorff)
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Movieline


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She just goes for the exposure.


----------



## Lena186

Where is Casper? Did they break up?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chowlover2

Lena186 said:


> Where is Casper? Did they break up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Yes, a few weeks back.


----------



## Swanky

A couple ofonths ago, no?


----------



## Lena186

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, a few weeks back.



Thank you I thought he was nice with the kids


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> My gaydar is pinging.


Girl, who YOU telling! Red alert!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/10...n-son-tyler-posey-at-teen-choice-awards-2014/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez is gorgeous in green while hitting the stage to present at the 2014 Teen Choice Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (August 10) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 45-year-old American Idol judge was reunited at the show with Tyler Posey, who starred as her son in the 2002 romantic comedy Maid in Manhattan.
> 
> While surprising her on stage, Tyler decided he wanted to audition to be Jennifers backup dancer and ended up doing some crazy moves. She said she would say yes as long as he would stop. Lol!
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Elie Saab dress and Neil Lane jewelry.




Hate the dress but I like the shoes. 

I can believe that there is some truth to JLo being *****y. *****y or not, she's still bomb.


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> JLo is not a teen, does not have any teens...she should not be there.  Although I guess once can say she sleeps with men who are almost teens


----------



## limom

She is not sexing him. The boy can't dance
But he sure is pretty.....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> My gaydar is pinging.



yeah mine too


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think whatever she's doing..it's not this guy. I don't buy this relationship. For whatever reason, I sense an arrangement.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe friends, not an arrangement.  Men and women hanging out doesn't have to = shagging.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Maybe friends, not an arrangement.  Men and women hanging out doesn't have to = shagging.



True. I meant..not boyfriend/girlfriend but ok with gossip columns thinking they are


----------



## Sasha2012

She unleashed her flirtatious side at Sunday night's Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, getting a little too comfortable with her former onscreen son Tyler Posey.

And Jennifer Lopez kept temperatures soaring on Monday, showing off her incredible legs in a tiny pair of navy shorts as she attended meetings in Beverly Hills.

The 45-year-old singer and actress proved she's ageless, sporting a matching plunging, long-sleeved button-down blouse with her zippered bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-onscreen-son-Tyler-Posey.html#ixzz3A8E9wWj0


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't hate it. I just wish she had covered the elastic band on those shorts.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Those legs are giving Tweety Bird fierceness.


----------



## Tivo

Looks like the vegan diet is over.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She unleashed her flirtatious side at Sunday night's Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, getting a little too comfortable with her former onscreen son Tyler Posey.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez kept temperatures soaring on Monday, showing off her incredible legs in a tiny pair of navy shorts as she attended meetings in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 45-year-old singer and actress proved she's ageless, sporting a matching plunging, long-sleeved button-down blouse with her zippered bottoms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-onscreen-son-Tyler-Posey.html#ixzz3A8E9wWj0


That wig is looking raggedy.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hard working doesn't have to = b*tchy though. Plenty of people come from little and make a big life, shouldn't they be more humble?  Knowing where they came from?



*****iness isn't the opposite of humble to me.


----------



## Swanky

Being *****y/talking down to your help isn't exactly synonymous w/ being humble to me.


----------



## bisousx

Catty and superiority complex = not the NY spirit imho. There's nothing that screams tough about her... She's always given me the impression that she's forgotten her roots.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> That wig is looking raggedy.


That's a wig?  How can you tell?


----------



## karo

*Everlasting abs! Jennifer Lopez, 45, bares toned midriff in work-out gear looking fitter than ever*

She was as famous for her toned midriff and physique in the 90's as she was for her acting.
And  on Tuesday, 45-year-old Jennifer Lopez bared her celebrated midsection  in funky athletic attire after a work-out in Los Angeles.
The  mother-of-two was in fine form as she stepped out, showing not much of  her physique had changed when she released her 2002 hit Jenny From The  Block. 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-midriff-funky-work-attire.html#ixzz3AGi2dH2X 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/13...reveals-official-artwork-see-the-hot-pic-now/

Jennifer Lopez looks smokin hot in the just released official artwork for Booty featuring her frequent collaborator Pitbull!

#bootyfromtheblock #bootyandthebeat #naturalbooty #bootybootybootybootybootyeverywhere #jlobooty #LOL @pitbull @chrisbrownofficial @asiabryant @samhookmusic @diplo, the 45-year-old entertainer captioned along with the pic on her Instagram account. Photo by @gomillionandleupold

Booty, which was produced by Diplo, is the next single off Jennifers seventh studio album A.K.A, which is available everywhere now via Capitol Records  Listen to the club banger below!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Somebody used up all the Photoshop rights for the rest of the year. Don't know why. Heifer is hot. Why do all these women feel the need to look perpetually like they're twenty after they've worked their way to the top? Like poor Mariah Carey, looking like somebody stuffed a ham in a condom in every photo. Relax! Take it easy. Leave the thirst for the young whippersnappers now coming up. Soak your feet in a little Epsom salts. Have a glass of champagne. Stroke a Corgi or two.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Somebody used up all the Photoshop rights for the rest of the year. Don't know why. Heifer is hot. Why do all these women feel the need to look perpetually like they're twenty after they've worked their way to the top? Like poor Mariah Carey, looking like somebody stuffed a ham in a condom in every photo. Relax! Take it easy. Leave the thirst for the young whippersnappers now coming up. Soak your feet in a little Epsom salts. Have a glass of champagne. Stroke a Corgi or two.



Agree. Once I turned 30, I stopped wearing certain things, because it just looks stupid.


----------



## Freckles1

Sassys said:


> Agree. Once I turned 30, I stopped wearing certain things, because it just looks stupid.




+1 AND because I don't have a personal trainer I can work out with 3 hours a day!! Haha


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez, Casper Smart Back Together*

 *         8/19/2014 8:39 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *





*

Jennifer Lopez* and *Casper Smart* were back together Monday ... and when she spotted the photog she ducked for cover -- which totally means they're banging!

We think it's JLo's car ... it's definitely not his, although he's driving.

JLo and Casper *broke up in June* after dating 2 1/2 years. There were reports Smart cheated on JLo with a transsexual, but *he denied it* and threatened to sue.  

As we reported ... the breakup was amicable and they parted as friends. Now it appears there may be benefits to the friendship.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3AsGyvzBa


----------



## Sasha2012

Mess.

via Daily Mail


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just can't get with men sporting top knots, it's just not cute to me. 

If they're back together  Normal folks do it all the time.


----------



## Jayne1

I kinda like a topknot if the guy has the head for it.  Not all do.


----------



## Swanky

*'I don't whore around': Jennifer Lopez talks about her sex life as she wears revealing cut-out dress on Chelsea Lately
*
She's known for her taste in younger men.
And  in a new interview Jennifer Lopez, 45, talks about her approach to  relationships and whether or not she'll get married any time soon.
The  pop diva, who recently split from her 27-year-old toy boy Casper Smart,  told Chelsea Handler on Thursday that she likes 'being in a  relationship' and is not the promiscuous type.






 
Candid chat: Jennifer Lopez talked about her sex life on Thursday with Chelsea Handler

During J-Lo's appearance on Chelsea Lately, she revealed she doesn't have a big picture plan, but instead follows her gut.
'I just go on a connection with a person, you know what I mean?' Lopez told the comedienne.
 Adding: 'I don't really plan things out, they just happen. Maybe, I need to plan better?'
              J-Lo admits following her gut when it comes to relationships



 






 

Having a ball: The 45-year-old said she doesn't 'whore around' on Chelsea Lately






 

Defending herself: The star tried to justify using the strong language by saying it was 'late night TV'

'I like being in a  relationship,' the mother-of-two continued. 'I'm not one to like whore  around and stuff like that - that's not my thing.'
But  after using the provocative word, the star became self-conscious, and  in an attempt to justify herself said: 'This is late-night TV. It's  okay!'
Then in a bid to share the blame, told Chelsea: 'You've cursed like 25 times already.'





 
Relationship girl: J-Lo said she prefers relationships but doesn't have any plan to get married soon






 

Good times: Both women appeared to be enjoying the conversation

For the television spot, the Gigli star was certain to dress to impress.
She looked absolutely stunning in a creamy white turtleneck dress with a cut-out design and thigh-skimming skirtline.
With her hair falling in sexy tangles around her, Lopez completed her look with a pair white stiletto pumps.






 

Good friends: Lopez spotted with her ex Casper Smart on Monday in Los Angeles


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dont-whore-Chelsea-Lately.html#ixzz3B99tdks3 
​


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Stepforded

It's a shame things didn't work out with Casper as her kids love him (that's why they were together the other day apparently - because the kids wanted to see him).

She looks fantastic in the Chelsea Lately photos - her skin is luminous!


----------



## Tivo

Stepforded said:


> It's a shame things didn't work out with Casper as her kids love him (that's why they were together the other day apparently - because the kids wanted to see him).
> 
> She looks fantastic in the Chelsea Lately photos - her skin is luminous!


She's just lovely. I didn't think it was possible for any woman to age as well as Halle Berry or Sandra Bullock, but JLo is giving each a strong run for their money.


----------



## Freckles1

tivo said:


> she's just lovely. I didn't think it was possible for any woman to age as well as halle berry or sandra bullock, but jlo is giving each a strong run for their money.




+1


----------



## Compass Rose

Yes, she is aging well, but her brain is stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Freckles1

Compass Rose said:


> Yes, she is aging well, but her brain is stuck in the 90's.




Hilarious


----------



## sdkitty

I guess it's nice that she doesn't "whore around" but she can't be without a man.  So if that means her kids must get attached to one and then lose him, so be it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus. Why label it? What exactly IS wh0ring around?! 

There are many people who WOULD consider what she does wh0Ring anyway.


----------



## Lola69

sdkitty said:


> I guess it's nice that she doesn't "whore around" but she can't be without a man.  So if that means her kids must get attached to one and then lose him, so be it.



Yeah that sucks for them!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/23...ore-around-but-likes-being-in-a-relationship/

Jennifer Lopez keeps it trendy in a white blazer while attending the 2014 MTV Movie Awards Benefit Concert on Friday (August 22) in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old entertainer was joined by her BFF Leah Remini at the concert, which included performances by Iggy Azalea and Sam Smith.

The day before, Jennifer appeared on Chelsea Lately, where she talked about relationships.

I like being in a relationship. Im not one to like whore around and stuff like thatthats not my thing, Jennifer shared during the interview


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No shade from me. She almost always brings it fashion wise


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the leggings, black denim would've looked better.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

If at that age I can still look good in leggings you can bet your LAST dollar I'll wear them like they were a tattoo!


----------



## Lounorada

Ms. Lopez, I expected more from you... leggings *are not* pants, please cover your damn crotch! Black jeans or a skinny tuxedo pant would've been better choices.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes they are! Yes they are! Team "some days I want no seams in my crotch area."


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wear leggings as pants sometimes I just don't like them with that outfit, makes it look kinda cheap. I wouldn't mind as much if her shirt wasn't tucked in.


----------



## Lounorada

I wear legging too sometimes, but it has to be with a top that is long enough to cover the crotch/a$$ area. I see far too many women waling around wearing all kinds of leggings with short tops and it shows off more than I would like to see of a stranger


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> I wear legging too sometimes, but it has to be with a top that is long enough to cover the crotch/a$$ area. I see far too many women waling around wearing all kinds of leggings with short tops and it shows off more than I would like to see of a stranger


Ahhhh! I get you. Agreed Ms. Lou


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ahhhh! I get you. Agreed Ms. Lou


----------



## Freckles1

lounorada said:


> ms. Lopez, i expected more from you... Leggings *are not* pants, please cover your damn crotch! Black jeans or a skinny tuxedo pant would've been better choices.




+1


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the white blazer, not loving the light hair.


----------



## Lola69

She looks good always!!


----------



## Swanky

Right shade of red!

I've seen se shade online for her comment being slu t shaming.


----------



## Staci_W

Lounorada said:


> I wear legging too sometimes, but it has to be with a top that is long enough to cover the crotch/a$$ area. I see far too many women waling around wearing all kinds of leggings with short tops and it shows off more than I would like to see of a stranger



I had to have this talk with my teenage daughter the other day. *sigh*

I think it's ok to wear leggings like pants if they are not see through AT ALL. I have some thick leggings that I will wear without my bottom being totally covered. I see far to many girls on my college campus flashing their panties, or worse butt cracks, in transparent leggings. It's crass.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Staci_W said:


> I had to have this talk with my teenage daughter the other day. *sigh*
> 
> I think it's ok to wear leggings like pants if they are not see through AT ALL. I have some thick leggings that I will wear without my bottom being totally covered. I see far to many girls on my college campus flashing their panties, or worse butt cracks, in transparent leggings. It's crass.



*Shudders*


----------



## sdkitty

what's with the extra long fingernails?


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> what's with the extra long fingernails?




Great eyes!! Both Jennifer and Leah have them!!


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Great eyes!! Both Jennifer and Leah have them!!


eww....I didn't even realize that was Leah Remini....thought she was an assistant or press person....her nails are awful and her face looks very worked on (maybe it's the picture as Jennifer looks not as pretty as usual here too)


----------



## clydekiwi

Jennifer looks gorgeous and perfect


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/24/jennifer-lopez-is-a-bejeweled-beauty-at-mtv-vmas-2014/

Jennifer Lopez shows off her amazing figure in a sexy cut-out dress on the red carpet at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards held at The Forum on Sunday (August 24) in Inglewood, Calif.

The 46-year-old entertainers ex-boyfriend Casper Smart was also seen on the carpet at the show. They just reunited a few days ago and are said to be friends still.

On the red carpet, Jennifer revealed that she and Iggy Azalea filmed the music video for the Booty remix over the last two days. We cant wait to see it!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Charbel Zoe dress and Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## Tivo

S.L.A.Y.

W.E.R.Q.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Devoured. Damn!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tivo

I don't know what to say. I'm speechless. She just slayed everyone there and I don't have to see their outfits. It's a wrap.


----------



## Chanel522

I actually don't love this.  The dress is very pretty, but not for someone her age whether she's built for it or not.  Also think her hair is looking a bit fried especially around the crown and I can't say I'm particularly wowed by her makeup.  Usually J Lo looks great at these awards shows, but this is just too try hard for me.


----------



## .pursefiend.

She is so like that!


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is freakin' incredible. And watching the live audience cam as she strutted her way backstage... just wow!!


----------



## krissa

She looks phenomenal!


----------



## Staci_W

Not many women could pull that off. She looks flawless. This is my best dressed. I don't even have to see everyone else.


----------



## Stepforded

In one of those close-ups, her skin looks really bad ... too much make-up piled onto open pores.

I was reading another forum last night where people were being quite unkind about JLo, saying she's desperately trying to hook into Iggy in the hope she'll give her career a much-need boost.  It'll be interesting to see what the single is like.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks amazing.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is a goddess and my girl crush. Looking AMAZING.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel522 said:


> I actually don't love this.  The dress is very pretty, but not for someone her age whether she's built for it or not.  Also think her hair is looking a bit fried especially around the crown and I can't say I'm particularly wowed by her makeup.  Usually J Lo looks great at these awards shows, but this is just too try hard for me.



Someone her age?!


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks amazing...just *bleep* amazing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She shut it down


----------



## kcf68

Wowsa!


----------



## Stepforded

She seems like a genuinely nice person to me. She not only touched a lot of the (outside) audience's hands, but she genuinely smiled and waved to the backstage camera whenever she passed and I saw her hugging Miley backstage ... she just seems lovely (I don't recall ever reading nasty 'revealed' blind items about her either ... if she was a b**** like some of her peers then I'm sure people would talk).


----------



## Chanel522

berrydiva said:


> Someone her age?!




Yep.  Someone her age.  She's 46.  I think there's something to be said for having a bit of modesty at that age.  At any age really.  Not everyone needs to see everything you've got.


----------



## Compass Rose

Well, I, for one, hated that dress.  I love her, but I don't want to accidentally see her hooha.


----------



## Freckles1

She's just hot. And while I would not have chosen this dress, I think it fits her persona... I'm 43 and I am proud to be in her age group. I don't mind her younger men choices either


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Staci_W said:


> I had to have this talk with my teenage daughter the other day. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's ok to wear leggings like pants if they are not see through AT ALL. I have some thick leggings that I will wear without my bottom being totally covered. I see far to many girls on my college campus flashing their panties, or worse butt cracks, in transparent leggings. It's crass.




The problem with some is they don't know the difference between leggings and tights.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Omg I love jlo! Her body is freaking crazy!!
To all those that tried to pull of silver dresses at the vma's take notes: This is how it's done, youngins'!


----------



## Midge S

Freckles1 said:


> She's just hot. And while I would not have chosen this dress, I think it fits her persona... I'm 43 and I am proud to be in her age group. I don't mind her younger men choices either


 Agree.   If I had her body (and her bank account) I'd dress like this constantly.  (I'm 44).  I'm sure it would go over well at the office.


----------



## Tivo

Midge S said:


> Agree.   If I had her body (and her bank account) I'd dress like this constantly.  (I'm 44).  I'm sure it would go over well at the office.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Stepforded said:


> She seems like a genuinely nice person to me. She not only touched a lot of the (outside) audience's hands, but she genuinely smiled and waved to the backstage camera whenever she passed and I saw her hugging Miley backstage ... she just seems lovely (I don't recall ever reading nasty 'revealed' blind items about her either ... if she was a b**** like some of her peers then I'm sure people would talk).



She is a notorious *****. Throughout her entire career.  Ask Mary Louise Parker. But Lately it seems she has tried to make nice.  Maybe due to her age and wisdom. Who knows.


----------



## Swanky

She slayed IMO. . .  looked so hot!

I did get a little prom feeling over the dress and heels though, lol! Her dress was OTT so I'm glad her hair and makeup weren't.


*Casper Smart J.Lo's Secret Sugar Daddy ... At MTV VMAs*

 

*          8/24/2014 8:32 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF *




*Jennifer Lopez* and *Casper Smart* REUNITED at the MTV VMAs ... if only for a quick second ... when the dancer made J.Lo an offer she couldn't refuse -- Skittles. 

Despite the fact they were sitting in different sections, Casper made his way over to Jennifer's section during a commercial break with a sugary peace offering ... and the whole thing was captured on the VMA livestream. 

As we previously reported, *the two were spotted out together* earlier this week -- despite the fact they recently broke up. 

Signs of a reconciliation ... or did Casper just get played for some Skittles?



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/24/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-mtv-vmas-skittles-video/#ixzz3BPZ3lKy5


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is a notorious *****. Throughout her entire career.  Ask Mary Louise Parker. But Lately it seems she has tried to make nice.  Maybe due to her age and wisdom. Who knows.


Yeah. This has been reported for so many years by so many people I'm willing to believe it. But to accomplish what she did with so little...

Think about it. She's like Ciara's. Only real talent is dancing and looks but look at what she has accomplished and how long she's been relevant. I do think she's at the stage in her career whee she should go in another direction but her talents are so limited she can't. BUT she is hot hot hot


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yeah. This has been reported for so many years by so many people I'm willing to believe it. But to accomplish what she did with so little...
> 
> Think about it. She's like Ciara's. Only real talent is dancing and looks but look at what she has accomplished and how long she's been relevant. I do think she's at the stage in her career whee she should go in another direction but her talents are so limited she can't. BUT she is hot hot hot


True -- she has a horrible reputation and apparently, is quite nasty to be around&#8230; but maybe she's maturing and changing her ways?

I always thought her real talent was in her looks. People love to look at her, see what she's wearing, check out her hair, gaze at her open mouth, red carpet posing.  Without her looks, she has nothing.  There are thousands who can dance like her, act like her and she even admits she can't sing at all.  People just love to look at her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yeah. This has been reported for so many years by so many people I'm willing to believe it. But to accomplish what she did with so little...
> 
> Think about it. She's like Ciara's. Only real talent is dancing and looks but look at what she has accomplished and how long she's been relevant. I do think she's at the stage in her career whee she should go in another direction but her talents are so limited she can't. BUT she is hot hot hot



JLo has the work ethic and tenacity. And she owned great knee pads back in the day. She hustled her way to the top. The middle was never an option.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel522 said:


> Yep.  Someone her age.  She's 46.  I think there's something to be said for having a bit of modesty at that age.  At any age really.  Not everyone needs to see everything you've got.


I guess life ends at 46 and you should stop being hot then...who knew?! I'll keep that in mind when I get there in 10 years. Thank goodness I can still rock my semi-thotfits.


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> Agree.   If I had her body (and her bank account) I'd dress like this constantly.  (I'm 44).  I'm sure it would go over well at the office.


Same here. If I have that body at her age, I would definitely rock it to the fullest.


----------



## nycmom

Chanel522 said:


> Yep.  Someone her age.  She's 46.  I think there's something to be said for having a bit of modesty at that age.  At any age really.  Not everyone needs to see everything you've got.



I'm in my 40s, if I had her body I'd wear that dress every single day lol. I do understand what you're saying about modesty but I don't think it has anything to do with age, it's all about context and taste. She's at the VMAs, not exactly known for it's demure dress code. And while it's a revealing dress it's also beautiful and looks great on her (unlike some of the younger attendees).


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm in the minority, but I don't like her VMA dress, and I don't like her hair and makeup either... She looks thot-ish.


----------



## terebina786

If I had her body I'd be wearing that dress to work. Right Now.  I wouldn't even care LOL


----------



## Freckles1

midge s said:


> agree.   If i had her body (and her bank account) i'd dress like this constantly.  (i'm 44).  I'm sure it would go over well at the office.




&#128536;&#128077;


----------



## Freckles1

nycmom said:


> i'm in my 40s, if i had her body i'd wear that dress every single day lol. I do understand what you're saying about modesty but i don't think it has anything to do with age, it's all about context and taste. She's at the vmas, not exactly known for it's demure dress code. And while it's a revealing dress it's also beautiful and looks great on her (unlike some of the younger attendees).




+1


----------



## Freckles1

terebina786 said:


> if i had her body i'd be wearing that dress to work. Right now.  I wouldn't even care lol




&#128521;


----------



## grazia

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is a notorious *****. Throughout her entire career.  Ask Mary Louise Parker. But Lately it seems she has tried to make nice.  Maybe due to her age and wisdom. Who knows.



What's the story with Mary Louise Parker?

I thought she was a ***** too but since American Idol, she's been trying to portray a different side to her.


----------



## Chanel522

berrydiva said:


> I guess life ends at 46 and you should stop being hot then...who knew?! I'll keep that in mind when I get there in 10 years. Thank goodness I can still rock my semi-thotfits.




I didn't say that and you can dress however you'd like.


----------



## scarlet555

She looked great.  I know she had babies and is a mommy but she still rocked it.  Her body is tdf.


----------



## Ladybug09

grazia said:


> What's the story with Mary Louise Parker?
> 
> I thought she was a ***** too but since American Idol, she's been trying to portray a different side to her.


J. Lo pushed her out the way when it was her turn to meet Will and when they did their tour of the US in LA.


----------



## Swanky

I think Gwen Stafani was THE look of the night.  Bish never ages 





dailymail


----------



## PurseLynne

I actually think Gwen is starting to show her age. I didn't like Jlo's outfit.


----------



## Swanky

She'll be 45 in a month.  I think she looks better than more 35+'s.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> True -- she has a horrible reputation and apparently, is quite nasty to be around&#8230; but maybe she's maturing and changing her ways?
> 
> I always thought her real talent was in her looks. People love to look at her, see what she's wearing, check out her hair, gaze at her open mouth, red carpet posing.  Without her looks, she has nothing.  There are thousands who can dance like her, act like her and she even admits she can't sing at all.  People just love to look at her.


I agree.  She isn't great or anything near great in acting, singing or dancing. She still talks like Jenny from the block.
 I guess she got where she is with looks, ambition and probably a lot of luck.


----------



## pursegrl12

Chanel522 said:


> Yep.  Someone her age.  She's 46. * I think there's something to be said for having a bit of modesty at that age.*  At any age really.  Not everyone needs to see everything you've got.


 +1



Compass Rose said:


> *Well, I, for one, hated that dress.*  I love her, but I don't want to accidentally see her hooha.



yeah, the dress had a very 1999 vibe to me



ByeKitty said:


> I'm in the minority, but I don't like her VMA dress, and I don't like her hair and makeup either... *She looks thot-ish*.



exactly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Who actually expects modesty at the VMAs?

I don't believe that once you hit 40 or become a mother you have to hang up your sexiness and can't be hot anymore. She works her a$$ off for her body, she better show it off. 46 and effortlessly kills chicks half her age.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo is played out musically and acting wise. She turns up to these events to stunt. And that she did. If you think she is going to show up in a modest outfit you are not paying attention. She is never going to be content without fame. I think her collaborating and trying to keep up with these girls young enough to be her daughter is quite pathetic.


----------



## PurseLynne

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She'll be 45 in a month.  I think she looks better than more 35+'s.


She still looks nice, but I can tell she's older.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo is played out musically and acting wise. She turns up to these events to stunt. And that she did. If you think she is going to show up in a modest outfit you are not paying attention. She is never going to be content without fame. I think her collaborating and trying to keep up with these girls young enough to be her daughter is quite pathetic.



Wow, you really seem to dislike her, lol.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She'll be 45 in a month.  I think she looks better than more 35+'s.




She's so beautiful. Her and JLo both! I think Gwen looks a few years younger than JLo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, you really seem to dislike her, lol.



I have actually softened a bit. 

Bwahahhaha.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've noticed that over the years


----------



## berrydiva

Jenny and Gwen look great but they both look their age IMO. I wouldn't mistake them for being anything less than 40-42...their face gives their age away.  Their bodies are great though and ditto to whoever said that they Jenny effortlessly blows away women half her age.


----------



## PurseLynne

berrydiva said:


> Jenny and Gwen look great but they both look their age IMO. I wouldn't mistake them for being anything less than 40-42...their face gives their age away.  Their bodies are great though and ditto to whoever said that they Jenny effortlessly blows away women half her age.


I agree and most people expect 40ish women to look haggard and wore down. I know plenty of 40 plus women who are still beautiful, have great bodies, and style. My mom is in her early 50s and she still looks great. I see women in their early to mid twenties who look wore down and aging badly.


----------



## Freckles1

PurseLynne said:


> I agree and most people expect 40ish women to look haggard and wore down. I know plenty of 40 plus women who are still beautiful, have great bodies, and style. My mom is in her early 50s and she still looks great. I see women in their early to mid twenties who look wore down and aging badly.




I think you are exactly right. There is a confidence that comes with age. And when you are a little older, sexy isn't just about the clothes. It about your entire being - the way you carry yourself, your sense of humor, your willingness to own your mistakes and see the world from many different perspectives. Anyway, I'm off topic. These ladies look great.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Jenny and Gwen look great but they both look their age IMO. I wouldn't mistake them for being anything less than 40-42...their face gives their age away.  Their bodies are great though and ditto to whoever said that they Jenny effortlessly blows away women half her age.



I think Gwen looks at least 10 years younger. I would guess she was 35 if i didn't know her. Jlo looks amazing but looks her age facially, maybe even older. In the pic of them together Gwen looks soo much younger than J-lo. They both look amazing though.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Stepforded said:


> She seems like a genuinely nice person to me. She not only touched a lot of the (outside) audience's hands, but she genuinely smiled and waved to the backstage camera whenever she passed and I saw her hugging Miley backstage ... she just seems lovely (I don't recall ever reading nasty 'revealed' blind items about her either ... if she was a b**** like some of her peers then I'm sure people would talk).


She is always nice when she's on camera but ask anyone who deals with her when cameras are not rolling. Her reputation as a bi*ch has followed her around for her entire career, I can't see how all those stories can be false.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Jenny and Gwen look great but they both look their age IMO. I wouldn't mistake them for being anything less than 40-42...their face gives their age away.  Their bodies are great though and ditto to whoever said that they Jenny effortlessly blows away women half her age.



I agree. I noticed in the last yr or so that her face is starting to show it's age. She still looks fabulous, tho.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't think she looks her age&#8230; few in Hollywood look their age.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Gwen looks at least 10 years younger. I would guess she was 35 if i didn't know her. Jlo looks amazing but looks her age facially, maybe even older. In the pic of them together Gwen looks soo much younger than J-lo. They both look amazing though.


Those are some rough 35 year-olds, IMO, who look like Gwen at 45.


----------



## Swanky

I looked up a few females that didn't have access to these procedures out of curiosity. . . 
Jennifer and Gwen look amazing IMO, as did these women.  But very different w/o the facials and procedures IMO.


Raquel





gregvivash





elle


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Those are some rough 35 year-olds, IMO, who look like Gwen at 45.



Not in my eyes, Gwen looks extremely youthful. She doesn't look anywhere near 45 to me.


----------



## purseprincess32

Well it's the VMA's you can dress edgy or however you want and get away with it. Unlike the Oscars or Emmy's. I've never been a huge fan of JLO but she can dance and started as a professional dancer so I tend not to be too judgmental.


----------



## PurseLynne

berrydiva said:


> Those are some rough 35 year-olds, IMO, who look like Gwen at 45.



I agree. I think they look like they are in their 40s.


----------



## nycmom

This conversation is depressing...no wonder so many women become obsessed and addicted to procedures to avoid "looking ones age" at 40 (!)...but since I'm there myself I guess I should be paying more attention. I think I will grab my walker and shuffle over to the plastic surgeon asap, maybe it's not too late!


----------



## kcf68

It is really funny!  The thing is every woman will get there and wonder why they ever put down a woman that is older!  Although I think a lot the newer generation will focus more on looks!


----------



## Swanky

"Will focus"? I think it's all that's being focused on now unfort.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nycmom said:


> This conversation is depressing...no wonder so many women become obsessed and addicted to procedures to avoid "looking ones age" at 40 (!)...but since I'm there myself I guess I should be paying more attention. I think I will grab my walker and shuffle over to the plastic surgeon asap, maybe it's not too late!



Hold on there and walk with me babe, I'm the same age..lol.  I think I look good or maybe just more comfy in my own skin. A few lines here or there..mostly from smiling but I refuse to obsess about age and concentrate instead on being healthy. These gals get photographed with HD cameras that highlight EVERY pore, line etc. I bet if we saw them IRL their skin would look flawless. I think they look fab but also its their job and that's hard to pull off for most of the rest of us.


----------



## grazia

Ladybug09 said:


> J. Lo pushed her out the way when it was her turn to meet Will and when they did their tour of the US in LA.



Will who?


----------



## Ladybug09

grazia said:


> Will who?


My bad...thinking faster than my typing...

Will and Kate..royalty of UK.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez really knows how to make the best of a bad situation.

The 45-year-old singer's latest album A.K.A suffered dismal sales upon its release, (selling just 47,000 copies in the first month) but is now bouncing back with a re-vamped version of her single Booty.

Originally featuring Pitbull on the track, J-Lo has wisely replaced her featured rapper with hit-magnet Iggy Azalea, 23 (who currently has no less than three songs on the Billboard Hot 100).

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-artwork-new-single-Booty.html#ixzz3BXbb4zA8


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Seriously Jlo?

Seriously?!

Why are you positioning yourself to be a has been? 

First Casper not so Smart now this?!

When will female artists learn that selling tail does NOT equal true power.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Real booty vs fix-a-flat booty...interesting. Hate to say it but Iggy is hot right now  Not surprised JLo is collaborating with her, she's desperate for a hit. 

Jen looks hot on the cover. I'll probably end up watching the vid on mute when it's released.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree w you.  And again, I'll probably get blasted for this but so what.  She's a grown woman w two kids and has done her OTT sexy thing for years now.  I'm not saying she needs to wear a burlap sack and stay home eating popcorn and gummy bears while she watches tv all day, but she could class up her image a little bit and maybe venture into something different.  The trying to be sexy ends up being a turn off and looks desperate which is just amusing, not appealing.


----------



## kcf68

Yes but I think Jlo does Sexy a whole lot better than Madonna who still trying!


----------



## clydekiwi

If i looked like her and could dance like her i would be doing what she does!


----------



## AEGIS

Gwen looks like she's in her 40s...which isn't BAD...she has crows feet now.  Not a bad thing, people in hollywood never let themselves freaking age. It's bizarre.


----------



## pursegrl12

I dunno, I think they both look like they are well into their 40's, not a bad thing but they certainly don't look 35.


----------



## Swanky

In my 20's some of my friends had crows feet, Lauren Conrad has them! lol! It's not an age definer.  I don't have them at all and am almost 40, genetically that doesn't appear to me what my prob will be :shame


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think JLo is sexy as h3ll. 

I just feel that she is beyond this booty hustle at this stage in her career


----------



## arnott

I think she looks great in the silver dress and it's modest enough.  It's not like her boobs and *** are hanging out.   No side-boob, zero cleavage.


----------



## sparkle7

Thingofbeauty said:


> I think JLo is sexy as h3ll.
> 
> I just feel that she is beyond this booty hustle at this stage in her career



The thing is I don't think she's a great singer, performer or actress. The only real thing she has successfully sold is her sex appeal. If she came out with an album or video modestly dressed no one would buy/watch it. I sometimes like watching her videos but mostly on mute


----------



## anitalilac

Screams desperation to me .....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sparkle7 said:


> The thing is I don't think she's a great singer, performer or actress. The only real thing she has successfully sold is her sex appeal. If she came out with an album or video modestly dressed no one would buy/watch it. I sometimes like watching her videos but mostly on mute


Yes. After this long in the game she SHOULD be past this. But she has no real talent so where else can she go career-wise? I'd suggest she focus more on acting because she's pulled off a couple of decent enough performances. This is part of the reason why I don't understand Mariah. She's STILL pulling the s3x kitten booty hustle when she's at a stage in her career whee she DEFINITELY doesn't have to AND is talented enough to do it


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In my 20's some of my friends had crows feet, Lauren Conrad has them! lol! It's not an age definer.  I don't have them at all and am almost 40, genetically that doesn't appear to me what my prob will be :shame



This I have to agree. I even know some girls who are 18 and they have crows feet.


----------



## Sassys

New Orleans Idol Auditions


----------



## krissa

I love the tom fords in white ^


----------



## Lena186

krissa said:


> I love the tom fords in white ^



+1


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> New Orleans Idol Auditions




Ew! WTH does she have on?


----------



## chowlover2

Whatever it is, it is fugly!


----------



## Lounorada

A net curtain skirt? Eaux neaux J.Lo, your stylist failed.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/27...dol-judges-head-to-new-orleans-for-auditions/

Jennifer Lopez poses for a photo with her American Idol co-judges Harry Connick, Jr. and Keith Urban while arriving for the auditions on Wednesday (August 27) at the Ernest N. Morial Convention Center in New Orleans, La.

Fans that still want a chance to audition for the upcoming season will have to get themselves to San Francisco on September 29 for their chance at stardom!

In case you didnt know, Harry is actually from New Orleans so we hope he found some good talent in his hometown.

It was just announced that Harry will be appearing on the season premiere week of The Ellen DeGeneres Show to chat about his new movie Dolphin Tale 2.


----------



## Lena186

Cute outfit! Thnx Sasha


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that dress!


----------



## Swanky

no, no, no


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks a bit like Rachel Zoe in these pics...

Not so good...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariel and Rob must be a vacation because...nah. The last two looks are a mess. That smoky eye isn't doing her any favors either.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks closer to her age in the close up in the next to last pic. That said, her body rocks!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks a bit like Rachel Zoe in these pics...
> 
> Not so good...





Rachel Zoe wishes she looked that good. Rachel looks like a prune. JLo just looks her age.


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> Rachel Zoe wishes she looked that good. Rachel looks like a prune. JLo just looks her age.


 Agreed!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wow, she does look her age and then some in these last pics. The dress is fabulous though, I love it. But her face, the makeup, even her expressions are off, like she is angry or something. Definitely aging whatever it is...


----------



## Freckles1

The hair is too sever.


----------



## Sapphireskies

BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo is played out musically and acting wise. She turns up to these events to stunt. And that she did. If you think she is going to show up in a modest outfit you are not paying attention. She is never going to be content without fame. I think her collaborating and trying to keep up with these girls young enough to be her daughter is quite pathetic.


I'm going to have to agree here!!! JLo is washed up. Period. I never felt she was a great dancer/actor/singer. It's her looks, jenny from the block booty, and her coming to awards scantly clad that's keeping that buzz going. She needs to hang it up.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What is that lump on the head?  I think she might have had some Botox done earlier that day.


----------



## HauteMama

The upper half of her face looks botoxed within an inch of its life in those pictures. While I would never kid myself that all celebrities have at least minor things done, part of what gives the illusion of a younger face is genuine facial expressions. None of her expressions were genuine in that last set of pictures.


----------



## zeronohiya

chowlover2 said:


> she looks closer to her age in the close up in the next to last pic. That said, her body rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using purseforum mobile app looking for bal 2007 paprika ( rouille ) city or part a time w/ggh, please pm me!




+1.


----------



## Tivo

MarvelGirl said:


> Wow, she does look her age and then some in these last pics. The dress is fabulous though, I love it. But her face, the makeup, even her expressions are off, like she is angry or something. Definitely aging whatever it is...


Dark eye makeup is aging her. The makeup period is bad. She's also botoxed to the max. Look at the last pic in that set. She can't even smile.


----------



## 1249dcnative

She looks much older than her age. I have seen some piled up makeup done by the so-called gurus on youtube, and it didn't look that bad. It's like they forgot to blend or something. She definitely had botox.


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons. 90 degrees today, why is this child in uggs and a sweater


----------



## prettyprincess

she doesnt look like shes had botox in the pic above on the beach. you can clearly see her frown lines.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## AEGIS

She looks amazing.


----------



## wantitneedit

Yowsa, she looks fabulous!


----------



## Freckles1

I need her thighs. Real and hot!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

She's beautiful


----------



## scarlet555

She didnt even need to show her booty to be be this sexy ...


----------



## Swanky

The photoshopping is impressive! lol!  She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks great.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


>





Cant wait to see the rest of this


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>





WTF, to the song and the video???


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> WTF, to the song and the video???




Oh how I am chuckling


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer is too old for this. She's been in the industry for 20 years now and it's a shame she's content with this image of herself.


----------



## stylemepretty

How sad that she has to resort to that.


----------



## pandorabox

Lounorada said:


> WTF, to the song and the video???




What did I just watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## karo

Wow, that's really low....


----------



## Compass Rose

That just smells.


----------



## daffyduck

It looks like she's trying to prove that she can still keep up and look better than any women that are decades younger than her.


----------



## Tivo

But let's kep it 100. What else is she going to do? The woman does look hot. This may be her last chance to barely get away with it.


----------



## Sassys

9/5/14 - NYC


----------



## Lounorada

Complete mess ^


----------



## Staci_W

What in the world is with the music industries fascination with butts? Not just butts, big butts. I swear I am so sick of butt songs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Staci_W said:


> What in the world is with the music industries fascination with butts? Not just butts, big butts. I swear I am so sick of butt songs.



Yeah I'm with you.


----------



## Midge S

Aw man.  Listen I'm no fan, but I have terrible second hand embarrassment for her.   

WHY would she do this?   So she's not top of the charts any longer - she still has a career, everyone knows who she is, she has a huge bank account - why degrade herself like this?  I don't get it.


----------



## whimsic

That was painful to watch.. We get Jen. You're hot as f***.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Was that oil being splashed on her butt? Was that her butt clapping? Still love JLo but, I just don't think it's her best work


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez had absolutely nothing to hide as she stepped out in New York City on Saturday.

While taking a lunch break with a friend, the 45-year-old singer opted to put her famous curves on display in a form-fitted ensemble. The mother-of-two sported a pair of faded black leggings, making her derriere hard to miss.

The ex-wife of Marc Anthony made this statement just as her single Booty with Iggy Azalea is about to be released.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-yoga-pants-lunch-pal-NYC.html#ixzz3CbeHs5DL


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair looks fried. But that jewelry is tdf!


----------



## ByeKitty

She's milking it while she still can...


----------



## Compass Rose

ByeKitty said:


> She's milking it while she still can...


If she takes it to 50, it will be amazing.


----------



## PurseNut911

Work it, JLo.


----------



## Midge S

Yowza on the diamonds.   Eeks to everything else.   

God I wish that show fad would go away.   Hideous from day 1.


----------



## jclaybo

Jlo was the big booty queen prior to the recent years but she's be dethroned, guess she is just trying to make us remember who started the booty fascination but its embarrassing to watch because for one thing she doesnt have a big booty by TODAY'S standards, for another thing she's trying to remain relevant with sexual overtones and I just think at some point you put those things away and move on. 
- I am sick of the booty fascination and agree with you guys, its old, I'm tired of seeing girls photoshopping butts on themselves or getting plastic surgery to get larger butts. In the 90's Sir Mix A-Lot said I like big butts and I cant not lie, but the butts back then were JLo sized which wasnt that bad, butts now days are donkey sized its just ugh, I'm over it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jclaybo said:


> Jlo was the big booty queen prior to the recent years but she's be dethroned, guess she is just trying to make us remember who started the booty fascination but its embarrassing to watch because for one thing she doesnt have a big booty by TODAY'S standards, for another thing she's trying to remain relevant with sexual overtones and I just think at some point you put those things away and move on.
> - I am sick of the booty fascination and agree with you guys, its old, I'm tired of seeing girls photoshopping butts on themselves or getting plastic surgery to get larger butts. In the 90's Sir Mix A-Lot said I like big butts and I cant not lie, but the butts back then were JLo sized which wasnt that bad, butts now days are donkey sized its just ugh, I'm over it



I can't wait to see all these inflated booty's as they get older - some old people get Depends for their butts - these gals are gonna need a sling and a crane.


----------



## lovemysavior

Her street style is so aweful.  I would not take a second look at her at all if I saw her out in the streets.  I mean it's so obvious when celebs depend on stylists as they can't even dress themselves without one.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't wait to see all these inflated booty's as they get older - some old people get Depends for their butts - these gals are gonna need a sling and a crane.




" dead "


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## HauteMama

jclaybo said:


> butts now days are donkey sized its just ugh, I'm over it


----------



## legaldiva

Staci_W said:


> What in the world is with the music industries fascination with butts? Not just butts, big butts. I swear I am so sick of butt songs.




It all screams midlife crisis to me when I see J Lo doing this latest video


----------



## uhpharm01

I need the Jlo diet / workout plan. ASAP. She looks good


----------



## pquiles

stylemepretty said:


> Her hair looks fried. But that jewelry is tdf!




Was just thinking the same.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks phenomenal but that's a lot of azz in one video.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez sure knows how to spotlight the best parts of her figure. 

On Sunday, the 45-year-old displayed her long and lean legs in a pair of tiny white Daisy Duke shorts as she stepped out in New York City.

The mother-of-two donned a cool pair of purple aviator sunglasses to shade her vision as she strolled through the Big Apple. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-toned-pins-dons-white-Daisy-Dukes.html


----------



## Tivo

lovemysavior said:


> Her street style is so aweful.  I would not take a second look at her at all if I saw her out in the streets.  I mean it's so obvious when celebs depend on stylists as they can't even dress themselves without one.


Just want to say I love your siggie quote.


----------



## jclaybo

tivo said:


> just want to say i love your siggie quote.


+10000


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't wait to see all these inflated booty's as they get older - some old people get Depends for their butts - these gals are gonna need a sling and a crane.



Sling and crane! Hahaha!


----------



## lovemysavior

Tivo said:


> Just want to say I love your siggie quote.











jclaybo said:


> +10000


Thank you ladies


----------



## Jayne1

I might have a better chance here, with ID-ing the track pants, than over at the wardrobe thread anyone know?

This is from the other day, shooting some music video.


----------



## KatherineO

stylemepretty said:


> how sad that she has to resort to that.




&#128077;


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> I might have a better chance here, with ID-ing the track pants, than over at the wardrobe thread anyone know?
> 
> This is from the other day, shooting some music video.


There has to be a more grown up version of her "Jenny from the Block" look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That NYC top looks like a tacky tourist shop vomited up a glitter baby.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jenny&#8230;no


----------



## Bentley1

She is beginning to look and act desperate. Not cute.


----------



## ebonyone

She needs to leave jenny from the block on the block and move on.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> She is beginning to look and act desperate. Not cute.




She had this look a few years ago before she took the job on Idol. It was right after she had the babies and she was on a New Years Eve show. She had a catsuit on and was doing moves similar to the video. She looked and acted desperate. She really doesn't need to do this. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## daffyduck

I sure hope that she doesn't become like Mariah when it comes to not wanting to dress her age. She need to embrace her age and not keep trying to compete with the younger generation. No argument that she's in great shape, but for her age, she need to keep it classy, not trashy.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks a bit like Rachel Zoe in these pics...
> 
> Not so good...


 Yes....she looks like she lost weight.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer is too old for this. She's been in the industry for 20 years now and it's a shame she's content with this image of herself.


 Omg. I  literally watched a second of the video and had to turn it off.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Singer/Actress Jennifer Lopez is spotted doing a photo shoot in New York City, New York on September 8, 2014. Jennifer's new movie 'The Boy Next Door' debuted the trailer today and there was all kinds of backlash after it shows Jennifer having an affair with a teenager.


----------



## Nathalya

What an awful top! And what is up with this arianagrande-hairdo?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My gawd - No!  WTF with the Ariana GrandeFrappuccino hairstyle?


----------



## Tivo

Somebody make it stop! JLo, you aren't pulling these looks off.

Is that guy next to her grabbing her butt?


----------



## krissa

Tivo said:


> Somebody make it stop! JLo, you aren't pulling these looks off.
> 
> Is that guy next to her grabbing her butt?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> My gawd - No!  WTF with the Ariana GrandeFrappuccino hairstyle?



I was thinking the same thing about the high ponytail and the pig tails...weird..


----------



## ebonyone

She is desperate she is trying to compete with the younger girls and women. She is not the greatest singer  or actress.


----------



## Compass Rose

The key word in the last several pages of posts is..."desperate".


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/09/jennifer-lopez-gives-us-sexy-leg-action-at-fashion-rocks-2014/

Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned leg in a very sexy gown at the 2014 Fashion Rocks held at the Barclays Center of Brooklyn on Tuesday (September 9) in New York City.

The day before, the 45-year-old entertainer donned multiple outfits while shooting a music video in the Big Apple.

Im just being on my own. I feel like I need that right now, Jennifer recently shared on the Meredith Vieira Show. Ive been in relationships kind of back to back my whole life and I just needed time.

She added, I need time to just chill and just know me and enjoy my kids and actually make time for other friends instead of just the relationship thing. Watch the video below!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Versace gown, Giuseppe shoes, and a Thale Blanc bag.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...

Wait.

Is that...

In the third pic...is that...

Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?


----------



## Freckles1

Lip? &#128558;&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;


----------



## PurseNut911

Looks like part of her behind is showing through the spread leg, lol. I had to do a double-take too.


----------



## krissa

PurseNut911 said:


> Looks like part of her behind is showing through the spread leg, lol. I had to do a double-take too.



Lol. I see cheek too.


----------



## clydekiwi

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Is that...
> 
> In the third pic...is that...
> 
> Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?




Leg. Very bottom part of her butt


----------



## MarvelGirl




----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Is that...
> 
> In the third pic...is that...
> 
> Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?



LMAO! I had to scroll up! I thought the same. This is the danger of wearing such outfit. It makes people think they see things!


----------



## stylemepretty

Her body is tdf but this one legged pose is getting old.


----------



## sparkleswirl

Can someone ID her sunglasses :sunnies  ? I like them a lot.
Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

sparkleswirl said:


> Can someone ID her sunglasses :sunnies  ? I like them a lot.
> Thanks



Victoria Beckham


----------



## Thingofbeauty

To h3ll with the sunglasses!
Can somebody get me her tennis bracelets and ring!!!


----------



## morgan20

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Is that...
> 
> In the third pic...is that...
> 
> Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?




Nice figure.....HOWEVER if you are seeing bum parts  etc etc it is too revealing


----------



## Compass Rose

Could the top of that leg split just be maybe one inch lower?  Would that be asking too mich from the designer?


----------



## Tivo

JLo is hunting for her next man. I ain't mad at her.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Is that...
> 
> In the third pic...is that...
> 
> Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?



Butt cheek. It's not possible for her va jay jay to be hanging that low.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

sparkleswirl said:


> Can someone ID her sunglasses :sunnies  ? I like them a lot.
> Thanks



Gucci
http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/357000I33307077#


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not really feeling the makeup. 

This bish looks bad af in this dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hands down, she remains the only woman that can carry off an outfit like this...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Is that...
> 
> In the third pic...is that...
> 
> Somebody help me. What am I seeing!?


booty...LOL


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> To h3ll with the sunglasses!
> Can somebody get me her tennis bracelets and ring!!!


Lol


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/09/jennifer-lopez-gives-us-sexy-leg-action-at-fashion-rocks-2014/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned leg in a very sexy gown at the 2014 Fashion Rocks held at the Barclays Center of Brooklyn on Tuesday (September 9) in New York City.
> 
> The day before, the 45-year-old entertainer donned multiple outfits while shooting a music video in the Big Apple.
> 
> Im just being on my own. I feel like I need that right now, Jennifer recently shared on the Meredith Vieira Show. Ive been in relationships kind of back to back my whole life and I just needed time.
> 
> She added, I need time to just chill and just know me and enjoy my kids and actually make time for other friends instead of just the relationship thing. Watch the video below!
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Versace gown, Giuseppe shoes, and a Thale Blanc bag.



So tacky when you can see someones but cheek peeping through* from the front view*, I think that's should be clue number one that the shorts are cut too short.  Those shoes do not go with this ensemble.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Girl. She dumped Casper. I'm willing to forgive quite a bit for now


----------



## Midge S

Sassys said:


>


  When did JLo become an Ariana Grande / Charo hybrid?  

Apologies to Charo.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Midge S said:


> When did JLo become an Ariana Grande / Charo hybrid?
> 
> Apologies to Charo.



I know, right! Just really embarrassing. Also, did you see her face while Nicki was performing? She looked really pissed off!  I wonder why? LOL!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I'm surprised her label is still pushing new singles since her album bombed soo badly. Usually they stop promoting it. 

I like her as a personality she gives an entertaining interview and she's gorg but her movies/music are terrible.


----------



## sparkleswirl

Sassys said:


> Gucci
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/357000I33307077#



Thank you Sassys!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The earrings JLo. That's all


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez can always count on her trusty high-tops to make a fashion statement.

And so, it appears, can her little girl Emme. 

The six-year-old was seen sporting the sneakers while her famous mother pulled on her favourite black Giuseppe Zanotti high-top shoes as they flew out of Los Angeles on a private jet on Monday. 

It's not clear whether Emme's twin brother Max was with them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-designer-leather-footwear.html#ixzz3DSMUitXm


----------



## daffyduck

Tivo said:


> JLo is hunting for her next man. I ain't mad at her.



This may be the longest that she's without a man. Normally, she has a replacement the next day after her breakup.


----------



## Sassys

"American Idol XIV" Photo Call 9/17


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm all for snakeskin but the latest look is overkill, IMO. Her style has been so off lately, are Mariel and Rob on vacation or something?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> "American Idol XIV" Photo Call 9/17



Is that a dress? Is that a coat? Is that a shirt? Whatever it is she looks like Donald Duck who never wears any pants.


----------



## Ladybug09

Overkill and Too short.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> "American Idol XIV" Photo Call 9/17


I'd lengthen that hem about three inches; shorten the sleeves to a cap-sleeve; take the waist in to make it a shift dress; pair it with black patent pumps; give her a Brigitte Bardot updo and a black clutch.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That must have been one helluva big snake


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> That must have been one helluva big snake







That is one hell of a hell no look she's wearing right there, and it looks like she did her hair and make-up herself, badly. I think she's having a mid-life-style-crisis...


----------



## Lena186

Sassys said:


> "American Idol XIV" Photo Call 9/17



I love this outfit!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meluvs2shop

Eek.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> That is one hell of a hell no look she's wearing right there, and it looks like she did her hair and make-up herself, badly. I think she's having a mid-life-style-crisis...


I'll add that I think she's desperately amping up her sex appeal to try and catch a man with deep pockets. I just wish she didn't try so hard.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm so over all the booty songs too.


----------



## Bentley1

Just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> I'll add that I think she's desperately amping up her sex appeal to try and catch a man with deep pockets. I just wish she didn't try so hard.


Or at the very least, his own reptile house


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks pregnant in that heinous getup.


----------



## Tivo

californiaCRUSH said:


> She looks pregnant in that heinous getup.


I don't get it. Sometimes JLo nails it and other times I wonder if she has any good taste at all. Maybe the bad days are when the stylist is on vacation.


----------



## clydekiwi

I like it &#128077;


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> I'll add that I think she's desperately amping up her sex appeal to try and catch a man with deep pockets. I just wish she didn't try so hard.




A man with deep pockets?! Please! Shes got enough money for a village. She dont need a man for money


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> I'll add that I think she's desperately amping up her sex appeal to try and catch a man with deep pockets. I just wish she didn't try so hard.



Jlo is a lot of things but I don't get the golddigger vibe from her. Looking at her track record, I don't see it....


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> A man with deep pockets?! Please! Shes got enough money for a village. She dont need a man for money


I never said she needed a man with money. But she's in her prime and I doubt she's looking for another Casper.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Except for Diddy and maybe Marc (?) she's always brought more to the table financially and I get the feeling she kinda likes it that way, tbh. I wouldn't be surprised if she got with another Casper type at all.


----------



## clydekiwi

bisousx said:


> Jlo is a lot of things but I don't get the golddigger vibe from her. Looking at her track record, I don't see it....




You said she was looking for a man with deep pockets. I assumed u meant she wanted a wealthy man


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> You said she was looking for a man with deep pockets. I assumed u meant she wanted a wealthy man


That was me. And I meant I think she's looking for a man who can pull his own weight. Why do people always assume the negative spin on a statement? I never said she was a goldigger or that she needs a rich man. 

Some people go around looking for an offense because they love getting offended. Sheesh!


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> That was me. And I meant I think she's looking for a man who can pull his own weight. Why do people always assume the negative spin on a statement? I never said she was a goldigger or that she needs a rich man.
> 
> Some people go around looking for an offense because they love getting offended. Sheesh!




Deep pockets usually means a lot of money. End of discussion


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> Deep pockets usually means a lot of money. End of discussion


Yes it does. And men with money pull their own weight. Can you grasp that connection? Or are you hell bent on seeing things that aren't there?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Except for Diddy and maybe Marc (?) she's always brought more to the table financially and I get the feeling she kinda likes it that way, tbh. I wouldn't be surprised if she got with another Casper type at all.


Marc Anthony is so filthy rich he stinks to high heaven


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> Yes it does. And men with money pull their own weight. Can you grasp that connection? Or are you hell bent on seeing things that aren't there?



? It's not that serious. Saying that someone is desperate to catch a man with deep pockets (your words) implies something different than saying she wants a man who can pull his own weight.


----------



## clydekiwi

bisousx said:


> ? It's not that serious. Saying that someone is desperate to catch a man with deep pockets (your words) implies something different than saying she wants a man who can pull his own weight.




Thank you bisousx &#128077;


----------



## Lounorada

I can see J.Lo going for a rich man, but only because it would mean he wouldn't be living off her fortune and would have his own funds to keep up with her lavish lifestyle.


----------



## Tivo

bisousx said:


> ? It's not that serious. Saying that someone is desperate to catch a man with deep pockets (your words) implies something different than saying she wants a man who can pull his own weight.


Except for the obvious caveat that the woman in question is JLo - who runs her own empire.


----------



## clydekiwi

I cant wait to see her new booty video. I think it may be released on vevo 2nite


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/18/jennifer-lopezs-booty-video-with-iggy-azalea-watch-now/

Jennifer Lopez and Iggy Azalea are hotter than ever in the sexy new video for their song Booty!

Booty call @ 9pm eastern? #jlobooty #jlobootyonvevo, the 45-year-old entertainer tweeted after teasing the video all day.

Pictured inside: Jennifer stopping by her old grade school and the Kips Bay Boys and Girls Club on Thursday (September 18) in the Bronx neighborhood of New York City.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh JLo



When you pull stunts like this with fly by nights such as these you are downgrading your fabulousness.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_"Mesmerised by the sight of it"_ - Booty by Jennifer Lopez feat. Iggy Izalea

More like...mesmerised by the mess of it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This response
The judging doggy
The gif

LIFE! 
You're giving it to me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her body is too bomb, damn JLo! However that video t-rash, complete and absolute trash. Oh, and I die at JLo's booty being the only one that moved. These chicks run out and buy these Home Depot booties and be walking around with a$$es stiffer than concrete. Mess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh J-no!


----------



## LVoeletters

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _"Mesmerised by the sight of it"_ - Booty by Jennifer Lopez feat. Iggy Izalea
> 
> More like...mesmerised by the mess of it.




Hahahaaha! Whoever choreographed this video should be fired. J lo is such a good dancer what was this?!?? Why!


----------



## Tivo

JLo looks hot in that video. But I couldn't watch the entire clip because I literally cannot stand Iggy Iguana.


----------



## ebonyone

She is now looking desperate and foolish. With a name like booty how could anyone think it would be anything other than trashy.


----------



## PurseNut911

Ah, what the heck. JLo's new video is awful, but at age 45, she still has a nice booty and body. She's probably thinking her time is limited for showing it off; might as well flaunt it now before menopause hits and messes it up. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

The video is.... a mess and a hell no, but my god her body looks incredible in the video  And I'm not a fan normally of the double denim look, but she looks really good in that outfit.


----------



## ebonyone

I give her credit she looks good , but come on at her age she turns out this crap.


----------



## kittenslingerie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her body is too bomb, damn JLo! However that video t-rash, complete and absolute trash. Oh, and I die at JLo's booty being the only one that moved. These chicks run out and buy these Home Depot booties and be walking around with a$$es stiffer than concrete. Mess.



nevermind


----------



## jclaybo

Tivo said:


> JLo looks hot in that video. But I couldn't watch the entire clip because I literally cannot stand *Iggy Iguana*.





:lolots:

Jlo is trying way too hard I'm embarrassed for her because at some point all old thots must be put to rest, its just part of the rules. Let the youngings have fun stop trying to prove something. Yes her body is banging we get that but theres a fine line between desperation and well there's just a fine line


----------



## Midge S

Why did I press play    It's going to be Sunday before I recover from the second hand embarrassment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think there's any doubt she looks great. I just have a neverending supply of WHHYYYYYYYYY she felt she needed to do it.

She's a multi-hyphenated performer. There's a million other things she could do.


----------



## jclaybo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think there's any doubt she looks great. I just have a neverending supply of WHHYYYYYYYYY she felt she needed to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a multi-hyphenated performer. There's a million other things she could do.




Jason on E! news said it best basically where's the talent! I love JLo I would sit and play her CD's all day but this Booty song has like 3 lines?! Like JLO you're better than that, and im over the big booties and I have a big booty! It's just old now but I so agree with you


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She should be in "competition" or the same league as Gwen Stefani. Instead, this cheapens her and comes off like a stunt video the level of Miley Cyrus (ie Wrecking Ball vid - except MC'S song is actually OK) or some hungry newcomer would put out.


----------



## bisousx

I agree with everyone else. She looked smoking hot as usual but I could not finish the video out of sheer second hand embarrassment for her. She is trying to stay on top of the list of "Hollywood's sexiest" but something tells me she didn't have to resort to stripper-like tactics to prove she's still got it.


----------



## ByeKitty

I also had the second hand embarrassment...


----------



## tatsu_k

I mean, I get it. She's showin' Casper what his missin. Yada yada. We all know Jlo has killer body/booty. We have seen it for years from every angle. When i showed it to my BF, he was really excited. When i saw it first myself, my first thought was: Woman, you are damn hot, but you have lost your mind..

She is too old to be like Miley rubbin men's pants while wearing skimpy flesh=colored bikini. She has kids, she is over 40. She does not need scandal to be relevant. It's time to move on.


----------



## needloub

Now my DH is singing the song 

She looks amazing and she can shake it as much as she wants IMO...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

JLo is as hot as the day is long. It's not a case of "hot for a 45 year old". She is just hot.

Aaaaaaaand...she is above and beyond this. She is no Aretha Franklin but she rules a freaking empire and has done so for over a decade. Nobody's saying she can't be sexy but she never really did this when she was young and hungry, why is she thirsty now? Leave that for Rihanna and Miley.


----------



## AEGIS

I watched this video.....she cannot shake her booty...Iggy absolutely cannot. Her face looks haggard. Her body looks great.  Why this woman insists on making music is beyond me.


----------



## anitalilac

That video is giving me a booty headache...she is beautiful, has beautiful body, filthy rich...I am sure there are better ways then resorting to 20 something old kinda of video music and song...as a 40 something women, I am not interest nor impress anymore with all these younger sexual music or stuff..I expect nothing less from Niki Minaj, but JLO? 

Sounds desperate...


----------



## zeronohiya

AEGIS said:


> I watched this video.....she cannot shake her booty...Iggy absolutely cannot. Her face looks haggard. Her body looks great.  Why this woman insists on making music is beyond me.




+1


No Ordinary Love


----------



## CeeJay

JLo has an AH-MAZING body, but I agree with many others .. why, why, why?  Don't get me started on Iggy; am I the only one who thinks her body is NOT HOT???


----------



## Sasha2012

Her shapely buttocks began garnering attention long before equally endowed stars Kim Kardashian, Iggy Azalea and Nicki Minaj became household names.

And Jennifer Lopez, 45, ensured she let fans know whose butt is boss as she graced the stage at the Singapore Airlines Grand Prix in Padang on Sunday.

Wearing a sexy tasselled black bodice with a nude-coloured underlay, the star exhibited a range of raunchy moves as she writhed around on the stage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-Singapore-Grand-Prix.html#ixzz3E3K9ZrjA


----------



## Ladybug09

No. She is doing for too much.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## jclaybo

swanky mama of three said:


>


psa


----------



## PurseNut911

JLo's gone too far with this showing-her-butt gyrations and writhing onstage. Makes her seem so desperate.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Her shapely buttocks began garnering attention long before equally endowed stars Kim Kardashian, Iggy Azalea and Nicki Minaj became household names.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 45, ensured she let fans know whose butt is boss as she graced the stage at the Singapore Airlines Grand Prix in Padang on Sunday.
> 
> Wearing a sexy tasselled black bodice with a nude-coloured underlay, the star exhibited a range of raunchy moves as she writhed around on the stage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-Singapore-Grand-Prix.html#ixzz3E3K9ZrjA


Well she's flexible that's for sure but then again she's had lots of practice!

But she's totally classless.

I like her when she first started out acting but after that nothing.


----------



## chowlover2

Why on earth does she think she needs to do this?


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## ebonyone

Because she is past her sell by date in movies and music.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>



Lmao!!! Exactly!


----------



## yajaira

OMG i thought those were clips from a porno disgusting and low class


----------



## Singra

^ someone on twitter said this... &#8220;I'd feel less dirty watching porn.&#8221;





jclaybo said:


> psa



Lol exactly.



That video has so much editing I feel like I have motion sickness but JLo does have a great bod and apparently she has Tracy Anderson to thank for her toned booty... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...h-guru-LA-help-hone-THAT-new-music-video.html 



> Her secret? Tricking Jennifer's muscles. 'We change the workout every 10 workouts,' she said. 'That&#8217;s the secret. We can only stay on a movement every 10 days.'
> 
> Tracy also revealed that the singer can&#8217;t go two days without a workout for risk of losing her toned physique.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wtf, is this Miley Cyrus?!?!!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Her shapely buttocks began garnering attention long before equally endowed stars Kim Kardashian, Iggy Azalea and Nicki Minaj became household names.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 45, ensured she let fans know whose butt is boss as she graced the stage at the Singapore Airlines Grand Prix in Padang on Sunday.
> 
> Wearing a sexy tasselled black bodice with a nude-coloured underlay, the star exhibited a range of raunchy moves as she writhed around on the stage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-Singapore-Grand-Prix.html#ixzz3E3K9ZrjA


:giggles:


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Her shapely buttocks began garnering attention long before equally endowed stars Kim Kardashian, Iggy Azalea and Nicki Minaj became household names.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 45, ensured she let fans know whose butt is boss as she graced the stage at the Singapore Airlines Grand Prix in Padang on Sunday.
> 
> Wearing a sexy tasselled black bodice with a nude-coloured underlay, the star exhibited a range of raunchy moves as she writhed around on the stage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-Singapore-Grand-Prix.html#ixzz3E3K9ZrjA


----------



## scarlet555

its time to  for JLO


----------



## Bentley1

I think she's behaving this way bc she's really feeling herself and wants everyone else to see how "hot" she is. 

Reeks of desperation and wanting to prove that she's still got it. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## nerimanna

i think it's very sexual but not at all porno (don't know why people are likening it to pornography i mean do you guys watch porn at all? ). i liked the booty video - nothing wrong with women being very sexual about their body and the same goes that there is nothing wrong with women being modest about their body. as long as it is their choice 

i come from a culture/country where my ancestors roamed the earth practically nude (some of our ancestral tribes still do to this day) until another race with a different religion conquered us and said we were "barbaric" for going around doing our business, in the buff :s


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the point is Jenny has proved over and over she's sexy. She doesn't need a video like this to prove it. At this stage in her career she doesn't need to do it to be relevant.

I don't think anyone is being prudish, more like been there, done that.


----------



## nerimanna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the point is Jenny has proved over and over she's sexy. She doesn't need a video like this to prove it. At this stage in her career she doesn't need to do it to be relevant.
> 
> I don't think anyone is being prudish, more like been there, done that.


i think musicians continue to re-invent themselves to stay current in pop music since their career spans more than one or two generations. i'm from the 90s so i grew up knowing jennifer lopez in movies like selena and in music, as jenny from the block. this j lo may appeal more to the younger generation - different/new tastes and to those who are unaware who jlo is/was. it's really just the thing nowadays - butts, selfies, online social networks and all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nerimanna said:


> i think musicians continue to re-invent themselves to stay current in pop music since their career spans more than one or two generations. i'm from the 90s so i grew up knowing jennifer lopez in movies like selena and in music, as jenny from the block. this j lo may appeal more to the younger generation - different/new tastes and to those who are unaware who jlo is/was. it's really just the thing nowadays - butts, selfies, online social networks and all.



You make some good points, and I'm for women being sexy at whatever age but JLo is walking a fine line between trying to stay relevant and giving off a whiff of eau de desperation


----------



## jclaybo

nerimanna said:


> i think musicians continue to re-invent themselves to stay current in pop music since their career spans more than one or two generations. i'm from the 90s so i grew up knowing jennifer lopez in movies like selena and in music, as jenny from the block. this j lo may appeal more to the younger generation - different/new tastes and to those who are unaware who jlo is/was. it's really just the thing nowadays - butts, selfies, online social networks and all.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> You make some good points, and I'm for women being sexy at whatever age but JLo is walking a fine line between trying to stay relevant and giving off a whiff of eau de desperation



I agree good points I grew up with Jlo too and I love her, I was listening to JLo while my friends laughed at me cause she's not a great singer but I loved her songs she has some hits under her belt but there is a time to look back at all of that and say 'Well done Jenny, but there's a new generation let them look at the road you paved and step back and let them walk up ahead". So to me with her not wanting to sit her old arese down and let the youngings have fun says desperate and wanting to remain relevant and doing whatever she can to do it. And its not just JLo. Some artist grow with their fan base and some dont, I think the ones that dont and try to attract younger generations loose out because they dont have the spending power that older generations do


----------



## whimsic

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You make some good points, and I'm for women being sexy at whatever age but JLo is walking a fine line between trying to stay relevant and giving off a whiff of *eau de desperation*



You need to trademark that :lolots: brilliant!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This reminds me of when she left Marc Anthony. She was feeling herself then too


----------



## Sassys

JFK 9/23/14

Wow, I didn't think she flew commercial. Again, IT IS NOT WINTER here in NYC!!


----------



## ebonyone

It's fine to reinvent yourself , but she is doing the same things she did when she was younger. We all know about her behind that is how she got famous it was talked about way too much.. Instead of trying to keep up with the younger people she should try to find a way to connect with fans her own age.


----------



## expensive shoes

She kills me with these sneakers


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> JFK 9/23/14
> 
> Wow, I didn't think she flew commercial. Again, IT IS NOT WINTER here in NYC!!


(Joan Rivers voice) "JLo, can we talk? It's time to evolve that wardrobe..."

One thing I can say, JLo has helped me know the cutoff age for certain looks.


----------



## Barbora

Sassys said:


> JFK 9/23/14
> 
> Wow, I didn't think she flew commercial. Again, IT IS NOT WINTER here in NYC!!



I don't understand the weather. I'm freezing in the morning and then it's super hot.


----------



## Freckles1

I am dying. You girls are killing me


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/18/jennifer-lopezs-booty-video-with-iggy-azalea-watch-now/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Iggy Azalea are hotter than ever in the sexy new video for their song Booty!
> 
> Booty call @ 9pm eastern? #jlobooty #jlobootyonvevo, the 45-year-old entertainer tweeted after teasing the video all day.
> 
> Pictured inside: Jennifer stopping by her old grade school and the Kips Bay Boys and Girls Club on Thursday (September 18) in the Bronx neighborhood of New York City.



That is the stupidest video I've ever seen, is that all she has to offer, wow that's embaressing and sad.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> That is the stupidest video I've ever seen, is that all she has to offer, wow that's embaressing and sad.


I couldn't bring myself to watch the whole thing...

To me she's right up there with the Kardashians, no talent what so ever.


----------



## Singra

Didn't anyone have a problem with the fast edits in the video? My eyes hurt from watching it... I feel like I'm getting so old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Her shapely buttocks began garnering attention long before equally endowed stars Kim Kardashian, Iggy Azalea and Nicki Minaj became household names.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez, 45, ensured she let fans know whose butt is boss as she graced the stage at the Singapore Airlines Grand Prix in Padang on Sunday.
> 
> Wearing a sexy tasselled black bodice with a nude-coloured underlay, the star exhibited a range of raunchy moves as she writhed around on the stage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mance-Singapore-Grand-Prix.html#ixzz3E3K9ZrjA



The older version of Ariana Grande. Every woman can stay sexy in any age but this is just eeeyyywww. It's not even sexy anymore.


----------



## azania

Singra said:


> Didn't anyone have a problem with the fast edits in the video? My eyes hurt from watching it... I feel like I'm getting so old.



me too! I thought it was my laptop...


----------



## Singra

dangerouscurves said:


> The older version of Ariana Grande. Every woman can stay sexy in any age but this is just eeeyyywww. I*t's not even sexy anymore.*



Yeah I think JLo caught this wave a little late. 

I watched the video a second time a it's not quite as bad as the first viewing. There's nothing about the video that isn't JLo, she's never been the best singer nor been particularly innovative, she's been successful at taking what was popular at the moment and reworking it into a very slick package.... which is exactly what this video is, it's her brand. It's just that what's popular today and what pushes boundaries today is becoming tiresome, there's so much out there that's low on content and high on sexual shenanigans that I've become indifferent to it. 

Also she used to have a successful movie career running alongside her music career. She's never been the best actress, singer or dancer but the thing that made her remarkable was how she combined those talents. Without a relevant movie career (which I'm sure is in the process of a revival) she's lacking a context she had previously.


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think her acting career will revive she is at the age in Hollywood where even really talented actress's can't get work because of their age.


----------



## Sassys

9/25/14


----------



## FabulousDiva

Love that jumpsuit.  Can anyone i.d?


----------



## QU33NR3MI

has anyone here seen the video for I Luh you Papi??

Good God.......... YES you look fab for your age, but please you arent 18. stop acting like it.. at this point its not cute.. it's embarassinggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## grazia

Love J Lo. My dear, don't mind them. You slay every time


----------



## ByeKitty

QU33NR3MI said:


> has anyone here seen the video for I Luh you Papi??
> 
> Good God.......... YES you look fab for your age, but please you arent 18. stop acting like it.. at this point its not cute.. it's embarassinggggg!!!!!!!



Even the title of that song!! I mean, really?


----------



## ChanelMommy

I never seen the video or heard the song!


----------



## Tivo

I saw a trailer for JLo's movie "The Boy Next Door," due in January. Not gonna lie, it looks good and I'm so there.


----------



## Lena186

I like her acting! I know she's no Meryl Streep, but she plays her roles nicely IMO


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw the trailer and thought it looked corny


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw the trailer and thought it looked corny


It has all the ingredients for a so bad and cheesy it's good flick, imo. The plot seems soapy, the guy next door is hot, JLo looks good, the dialogue sounds like it was lifted from an trashy summer novel. I can't resist those types of movies!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tivo said:


> It has all the ingredients for a so bad and cheesy it's good flick, imo. The plot seems soapy, the guy next door is hot, JLo looks good, the dialogue sounds like it was lifted from an trashy summer novel. I can't resist those types of movies!




I can't either but I prefer to watch them at home.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That movie looks crazy. I like it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like Jennifer. In films she's easy to like and in interviews she generally comes off good too. It's the thirst to be part of the "in" crowd in the music arena I find off-putting.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez Nailed By Drunk Driver*

 *         3 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
*





JLo* and *Leah Remini* are MADD ... because they got rear ended by a drunk driver .. TMZ has learned.

Law  enforcement sources tell us .. Leah, who was driving JLo's car with the  singer and 2 kids, were riding along Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu  when they stopped at a light.   We're told a driver in a small pickup  hit them from behind and then took off.

Either JLo or Leah called  911 ... describing the driver and the pickup.  Deputies raced to the  scene and found the driver a short distance away, determined he was  driving under the influence and arrested him for DUI and hit and run.

No apparent injuries ... but whiplash pain is often delayed by a few days.

JLo  posted this Saturday ... "Sitting at a light.  Riding high right before  some drunk fool rear ended us in my new whip!!!  Thank god everyone  ok."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3EcSw0HeZ
​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Whhhhhhhyyyy is JLo over painting her lips?!? They look ridiculous.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Between her over-done lips, TMZ's headline and the tweet this seems like a publicity stunt.


----------



## Cat Eyes

1249dcnative said:


> Between her over-done lips, TMZ's headline and the tweet this seems like a publicity stunt.




Its all pretty bad. Her tweet was terrible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Lopez Nailed By Drunk Driver*
> 
> *         3 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/09/28/0928-jlo-rear-ended-instagram-4.jpg
> JLo* and *Leah Remini* are MADD ... because they got rear ended by a drunk driver .. TMZ has learned.
> 
> Law  enforcement sources tell us .. Leah, who was driving JLo's car with the  singer and 2 kids, were riding along Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu  when they stopped at a light.   We're told a driver in a small pickup  hit them from behind and then took off.
> 
> Either JLo or Leah called  911 ... describing the driver and the pickup.  Deputies raced to the  scene and found the driver a short distance away, determined he was  driving under the influence and arrested him for DUI and hit and run.
> 
> No apparent injuries ... but whiplash pain is often delayed by a few days.
> 
> JLo  posted this Saturday ... "Sitting at a light.  Riding high right before  some drunk fool rear ended us in my new whip!!!  Thank god everyone  ok."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3EcSw0HeZ
> ​



Those lips are horrendous! Yikes! How do you even talk with those painted lips without staining your teeth with your lipstick?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Those lips are horrendous! Yikes! How do you even talk with those painted lips without staining your teeth with your lipstick?



Oh @dc...lol. Come on. I'm a fair headed blond and I rock a red lipstick. We all know about long-wear lipstick, right? That doesn't come off on teeth?


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh @dc...lol. Come on. I'm a fair headed blond and I rock a red lipstick. We all know about long-wear lipstick, right? That doesn't come off on teeth?



Lol yeah  but she looks like she wears lots of lipgloss over the lipstick. Or I might be wrong. I also like colored lips but the long-lasting, matte finish.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^I like a matte finish too


----------



## Sassys

The Fosters photocall


----------



## Thingofbeauty

JLo. Seriously. I only want ONE of those tennis bracelets. One. 

The one around your wrist is slightly too blingy for my taste but I can work with it.

I like her styling and the colours are a nice change. 

They could have done a better job with that lacefront though.


----------



## emchhardy

Dang - look at all that bling - the bracelets, the rings - jealous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face doesn't look as fresh as it normally does but I like the outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

Her hair is awful.


----------



## Michele26

Thingofbeauty said:


> JLo. Seriously. I only want ONE of those tennis bracelets. One.
> 
> The one around your wrist is slightly too blingy for my taste but I can work with it.
> 
> I like her styling and the colours are a nice change.
> 
> *They could have done a better job with that lacefront though.*



Is that why there's a brown line near her hairline?


----------



## AEGIS

Michele26 said:


> Is that why there's a brown line near her hairline?



That's the lace.


----------



## Sassys

10/2/14


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. uh-uh. _That_ dress and _those_ shoes together - no.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> 10/2/14


Is that the wig from the MTV awards?

And honestly who doesn't know the dress and shoes don't match? Come on JLo. Do better.


----------



## jclaybo

Never seen this wig before I didn't even know she wore wigs like that I figured extensions, but yeah looking at the hairline from the side I can tell now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I
WANT
THOSE 
BOOTS
NOW!!!

WHERE'S LOU!!!!!???? Who makes those boots!???!!

I NEED YOU!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez doesn't shy away when it comes to putting all her talents out there - including that shapely figure.

The American Idol judge showed more of that fabulous physique in TWO revealing outfits on the Los Angeles set of American Idol on Thursday.

Jennifer, 45, drew stares in a billowy gown featuring a cleavage-baring cut-out in front and diagonal slashes around her slender waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-black-lace-American-Idol.html#ixzz3F3XzpzIj


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey, she's wearing my garbage bags.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I
> WANT
> THOSE
> BOOTS
> NOW!!!
> 
> WHERE'S LOU!!!!!???? Who makes those boots!???!!
> 
> I NEED YOU!!!!




They are Alaïa, my dear! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/457751/Alaia/cutout-suede-boots


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariel has lost her groove


----------



## MarvelGirl

Very Halloweenesque.


----------



## grazia

She is looking like a try-hard lately! Beautiful lady, though!


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nope. uh-uh. _That_ dress and _those_ shoes together - no.




I concur


----------



## whimsic

I love her body


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lounorada said:


> they are alaïa, my dear!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/457751/alaia/cutout-suede-boots


thank you!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

$3,000 PLUS!!!!!!!!!???????

Oh HELL no!


----------



## berrydiva

I dig that Jenny rocks her wrinkles. Too many of these hags out here rush to get their faces done and look like a freaking catchers mitt....and you can't tell them a thing because they swear that they look good.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I dig that Jenny rocks her wrinkles. Too many of these hags out here rush to get their faces done and look like a freaking catchers mitt....and you can't tell them a thing because they swear that they look good.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> $3,000 PLUS!!!!!!!!!???????
> 
> Oh HELL no!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mariel has lost her groove



lmao you avatar. i love it


----------



## krissa

http://instagram.com/p/t8oAqsiyt9/

Jlo making me want to bust out my tracy Anderson vids and stop eating lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

krissa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/t8oAqsiyt9/
> 
> Jlo making me want to bust out my tracy Anderson vids and stop eating lol



Damn!


----------



## berrydiva

krissa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/t8oAqsiyt9/
> 
> Jlo making me want to bust out my tracy Anderson vids and stop eating lol



Her stomach looks  amazing (I say that while munching on a cookie  )


----------



## krissa




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow!  She looks great   not going to question why she's getting changed in the middle of the street while paps just happen to be around


----------



## Tivo

Damn.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is sick!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's famed for her enviable curves and hourglass figure.

And Jennifer Lopez proved she's still got one of the best bodies in showbusiness as she stepped out in West Hollywood on Thursday in her workout gear.

The 45-year-old superstar looked amazing in a blue sports bra and skin-tight black leggings as she left the gym.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-ensemble-dinner-date.html#ixzz3FnZtg9of


----------



## HavPlenty

Jennifer looks damn good! Work it Mama!


----------



## NicolesCloset

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow!  She looks great   not going to question why she's getting changed in the middle of the street while paps just happen to be around



Exactly! Why why why! But, now I see there's no excuse for me. It can be done. 45 and kids. She looks so fit! What I hate though is how all these celeb women don't share their secrets to becoming so fit.


----------



## morgan20

Jennifer's body wow........


----------



## morgan20

And she is the same age as me


----------



## berrydiva

NicolesCloset said:


> Exactly! Why why why! But, now I see there's no excuse for me. It can be done. 45 and kids. She looks so fit! What I hate though is how all these celeb women don't share their secrets to becoming so fit.


Probably not much more than dedication to exercising, portion control and little-to-no sugar in their diet.


----------



## sheanabelle

She looks like this after twins?!?! I may have hope for my post partum bod.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez and Reese Witherspoon were perfectly in sync in their similar red and black dresses as they got frocked up to attend the 2014 Variety Power Of Women Luncheon at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on Friday.

With the pair among the five women being honoured for their contributions to worthwhile causes during the 6th annual event, they ensured that all eyes were on them in their stylish outfits.

And while their styles may usually be vastly different, with JLo known for her risqué, cutting-edge choices while her counterpart tends to play it much more safe, the pair were equally stunning as they put their best feet forward for the star-studded occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riety-power-women-luncheon.html#ixzz3FnvrPay4


----------



## PurseNut911

JLo has an amazing fit body. Wow.


----------



## krissa

berrydiva said:


> Probably not much more than dedication to exercising, portion control and little-to-no sugar in their diet.



Yup. And she works out with Tracy Anderson. She has tons of DVDs you can do at home.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Good grief, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Lounorada

That red Valentino dress is gorgeous, bad choice of shoe though. Boring black pumps? Come on J.Lo, you can do better than that.


----------



## azania

She is such a motivation for me!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just bought the Dr. Hauschka Rose cream because that's what J. Lo said she uses on WWHL.  Then I read the review below and it couldn't be worse!  Argh.  I can't win!

http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/by-brand/dr-hauschka/_/Rose-Day-Cream


----------



## clydekiwi

azania said:


> She is such a motivation for me!




Me 2. Shes my idol


----------



## Freckles1

Hot piece baby!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lanasyogamama said:


> I just bought the Dr. Hauschka Rose cream because that's what J. Lo said she uses on WWHL.  Then I read the review below and it couldn't be worse!  Argh.  I can't win!
> 
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/by-brand/dr-hauschka/_/Rose-Day-Cream



There's a great Australian brand called Trilogy that does very good rose cream. You can also try Jurlique. Both use certified organic rosehip and are great for the skin.


----------



## lanasyogamama

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a great Australian brand called Trilogy that does very good rose cream. You can also try Jurlique. Both use certified organic rosehip and are great for the skin.



Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Reese Witherspoon were perfectly in sync in their similar red and black dresses as they got frocked up to attend the 2014 Variety Power Of Women Luncheon at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on Friday.
> 
> With the pair among the five women being honoured for their contributions to worthwhile causes during the 6th annual event, they ensured that all eyes were on them in their stylish outfits.
> 
> And while their styles may usually be vastly different, with JLo known for her risqué, cutting-edge choices while her counterpart tends to play it much more safe, the pair were equally stunning as they put their best feet forward for the star-studded occasion.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riety-power-women-luncheon.html#ixzz3FnvrPay4



Love the dress.


----------



## Antonia

*Jennifer looks AMAZING!  She makes me want to work out! *


----------



## Sasha2012

Just in time for Halloween, Jennifer Lopez searched for the perfect pumpkin.

On Saturday, the 45-year-old singer took her six-year-old twins Emme and Max to Mr Bones Pumpkin Patch in West Hollywood, California.

Along with her longtime manager Benny Medina, the mother-of-two spent a fun-filled family day perusing through the aisles of various sized gourds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-day-pumpkin-patch-twins.html#ixzz3Fu9fPDSi


----------



## dr.pepper

lanasyogamama said:


> I just bought the Dr. Hauschka Rose cream because that's what J. Lo said she uses on WWHL.  Then I read the review below and it couldn't be worse!  Argh.  I can't win!
> 
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/by-brand/dr-hauschka/_/Rose-Day-Cream




I bought this years ago because a lot of celebs use it. It's actually biodynamic engineered and my skin had a horrific reaction!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She's famed for her enviable curves and hourglass figure.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez proved she's still got one of the best bodies in showbusiness as she stepped out in West Hollywood on Thursday in her workout gear.
> 
> The 45-year-old superstar looked amazing in a blue sports bra and skin-tight black leggings as she left the gym.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-ensemble-dinner-date.html#ixzz3FnZtg9of



Her body is too bomb but is she in a full face of makeup while working out?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not liking her most recent outfit or the shoes :/


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks good. i could never look good in plaid and white jeans.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her bun is so tiny. It just goes to show she uses hair extensions to achieve her usual volume.


----------



## azania

I just love this woman. She is everything.


----------



## clydekiwi

azania said:


> I just love this woman. She is everything.




+1. Are u a jlover on twitter


----------



## Tivo

stylemepretty said:


> Her bun is so tiny. It just goes to show she uses hair extensions to achieve her usual volume.


She wears wigs.


----------



## Sassys

10/22/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those boots are not cute.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't think her Vegas residency is a good idea.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't think her Vegas residency is a good idea.



Neither do I - for someone who is out there _actively_ competing with the hot young things of the day - this is a NO.

Those Vegas residencies scream "has-been" to me. 

She needs to find a middle ground.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

And her record sales have been poor for how long now. She never really toured a whole lot either


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her Chanel.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Neither do I - for someone who is out there _actively_ competing with the hot young things of the day - this is a NO.
> 
> Those Vegas residencies scream "has-been" to me.
> 
> She needs to find a middle ground.



Whatttt??? To the has been part... Supposedly, Celine Dion is getting paid 70 million dollars, but I can't remember over how many years, I think something like the three.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yup! Has been. Its not about the money..its about the vibe. Cheesy, bad costuming etc. Not a great career move in terms of being "now".


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jenny has ALWAYS been about the cash. I wish somebody would offer me a residency...


----------



## bisousx

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jenny has ALWAYS been about the cash. I wish somebody would offer me a residency...



$70 million MORE so my family can have an even better life than I ever imagined? Yes please!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They're offering her 26 million, I don't think she's concerned about it being cheesy or anything else...JLo has a lifestyle to maintain, she's about her money.


----------



## berrydiva

JennyLo is smart. She can't sing and her act is mostly about her dancing. If she does a residency now, she can still give an extremely energetic show. In 10 years, at 55, she may not be able to pull it off like she would've 10 years prior. She can bank $26M now while it being offered and then move into acting or producing or something else. As these artist get older, their actual talent becomes what allows them to still make money. I don't want to hear JLo singing "the bar tab looking like a car note" all off-key when she's 65. No thank you.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> JennyLo is smart. She can't sing and her act is mostly about her dancing. If she does a residency now, she can still give an extremely energetic show. In 10 years, at 55, she may not be able to pull it off like she would've 10 years prior. She can bank $26M now while it being offered and then move into acting or producing or something else. As these artist get older, their actual talent becomes what allows them to still make money. I don't want to hear JLo singing "the bar tab looking like a car note" all off-key when she's 65. No thank you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Let me clarify: I wasn't saying it's not a good move _financially_. It's fantastic re: $$$$.  And she has a family. I get it.

But, she just put out a booty vid with Iggy, (even though I think she's better than that etc) so she's trying to maintain that cooler edge.  A Vegas residency just doesn't scream that to me. You run the risk of being a cheesier version of yourself which while earning you the bucks, may not do your image the world of good.

But..girl needs to get paid I guess. More power to her. (*PS*: I actually _like_ JLo so I'm not just being a persnickety s**t stirrer...lol)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Brit had a residency and people were losing their mind.

I'd do it .. sh*t $26 mil works for me


----------



## HavPlenty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Neither do I - for someone who is out there _actively_ competing with the hot young things of the day - this is a NO.
> 
> Those Vegas residencies scream "has-been" to me.
> 
> She needs to find a middle ground.






LOL Celine was at the top of her game when she started it. It's a way for working moms to be with their kids without having to tour around the world. It's extremely lucrative and convenient.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Let me clarify: I wasn't saying it's not a good move _financially_. It's fantastic re: $$$$.  And she has a family. I get it.
> 
> But, she just put out a booty vid with Iggy, (even though I think she's better than that etc) so she's trying to maintain that cooler edge.  A Vegas residency just doesn't scream that to me. You run the risk of being a cheesier version of yourself which while earning you the bucks, may not do your image the world of good.
> 
> But..girl needs to get paid I guess. More power to her. (*PS*: I actually _like_ JLo so I'm not just being a persnickety s**t stirrer...lol)


I get what you're saying though


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


Yassss!! lol


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> JennyLo is smart. She can't sing and her act is mostly about her dancing. If she does a residency now, she can still give an extremely energetic show. In 10 years, at 55, she may not be able to pull it off like she would've 10 years prior. *She can bank $26M now while it being offered *and then move into acting or producing or something else. As these artist get older, their actual talent becomes what allows them to still make money. I don't want to hear JLo singing "the bar tab looking like a car note" all off-key when she's 65. No thank you.



Bingo! JLo's at her peak. She is only relevant because of Idol. Better get that money while she can.


----------



## clydekiwi

Wow!! Haters! Jlo can sing she can act she can dance. Its not about the money. This is what she loves to do. If i had her body i would be moving it 2. Shes made many good movies and her tour was fabulous. She works so darn hard 24/7 and deserves this


----------



## Thingofbeauty

JLo can WHAT NOW?!?

She can spin a career out of limited talent. I'll grant her that


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Wow!! Haters! *Jlo can sing she can act * she can dance. Its not about the money. This is what she loves to do. If i had her body i would be moving it 2. Shes made many good movies and her tour was fabulous. She works so darn hard 24/7 and deserves this



Say what now?! 

Off-key banshee screeching can't possibly pass for singing nowadays, does it?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good grief...any dissenting commenter is a hater? 

Okaaaaaaaay.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm just going to leave this gem here....*WARNING*...NSFYE(not safe for your ears)


----------



## AEGIS

lmao! I hate when adults use the word hater.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm just going to leave this gem here....*WARNING*...NSFYE(not safe for your ears)




Irv Gotti gave an interview years ago admitting, Tommy M, set up Mariah when she had a song with Ja Rule on her Glitter Album ("If We). Irv said, he was told to make a song happen with J. Lo and Ja Rule (which was "I''m Real")  and to have it out before Mariah's album. Mariah was livid when it happened. In that same Interview, Irv also admitted Jennifer's voice needed the most work in the studio and she always used special microphones when singing.

If I can find the interview, I will post.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> lmao! I hate when adults use the word hater.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

Just because you don't like something/someone does not mean you hate them.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Irv Gotti gave an interview years ago admitting, Tommy M, set up Mariah when she had a song with Ja Rule on her Glitter Album ("If We). Irv said, he was told to make a song happen with J. Lo and Ja Rule (which was "I''m Real")  and to have it out before Mariah's album. Mariah was livid when it happened. In that same Interview, Irv also admitted Jennifer's voice needed the most work in the studio and she always used special microphones when singing.
> 
> If I can find the interview, I will post.


Interesting. I can't imagine though that "If We" came out before "I'm Real" that it would've done better on the charts. I'm Real was a better track of the two anyway.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. I can't imagine though that "If We" came out before "I'm Real" that it would've done better on the charts. I'm Real was a better track of the two anyway.



I agree, but I can't remember if he said in the interview "I'm Real" was suppose to go to Mariah, then something happened and she did "If We" instead. I think he said Mariah originally heard the demo to I'm Real first and wanted it, but Tommy swooped in and made sure she didn't get it.


----------



## berrydiva

^that's so funny if that's the case.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> ^that's so funny if that's the case.



"Loverboy" sample controversy


A sample of "Firecracker" from the 1978 album Yellow Magic Orchestra by the band of the same name. This song was sampled in the original unreleased version of "Loverboy".


Throughout 2000, Carey had already been writing and recording material for Glitter. During this period, she developed the concept for the album's lead single, "Loverboy". Originally, Carey had sampled the melody and hook from the 1978 Yellow Magic Orchestra song "Firecracker", using an interpolation of it throughout the chorus and introduction. In early theatrical trailers for Glitter, the original version of "Loverboy" was still featured. As Carey had ended her contract with Columbia Records, Jennifer Lopez was signed by Tommy Mottola, and had begun recording material for her album, J.Lo (2001). According to record producer Irv Gotti, Mottola, head of Columbia and Carey's ex-husband, knew of Carey's usage of the "Firecracker" sample, and attempted to have Lopez use the same sample before her. At the time, Carey had become increasingly paranoid over outside executives being informed about Glitter, especially following news of Lopez's "theft" of the song.

When the music publishers for "Firecracker" were questioned, they admitted Carey had licensed usage of the sample first, and Lopez had signed for it over one month later, under Mottola's arrangement.Following the scandal, Carey was not able to use the original sample, as Lopez's album was to be released far earlier than Glitter.[39] She subsequently changed the composition of "Loverboy", and incorporated a new sample, "Candy" by Cameo. According to Gotti, Mottola contacted him with instructions to create the Murder Remix of "I'm Real" to sound exactly like another Glitter track he produced, titled "If We" featuring rappers Ja Rule and Nate Dogg.The "Firecracker" sample was eventually used by Lopez on her song "I'm Real", from her album J.Lo.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> "Loverboy" sample controversy
> 
> 
> A sample of "Firecracker" from the 1978 album Yellow Magic Orchestra by the band of the same name. This song was sampled in the original unreleased version of "Loverboy".
> 
> 
> Throughout 2000, Carey had already been writing and recording material for Glitter. During this period, she developed the concept for the album's lead single, "Loverboy". Originally, Carey had sampled the melody and hook from the 1978 Yellow Magic Orchestra song "Firecracker", using an interpolation of it throughout the chorus and introduction. In early theatrical trailers for Glitter, the original version of "Loverboy" was still featured. As Carey had ended her contract with Columbia Records, Jennifer Lopez was signed by Tommy Mottola, and had begun recording material for her album, J.Lo (2001). According to record producer Irv Gotti, Mottola, head of Columbia and Carey's ex-husband, knew of Carey's usage of the "Firecracker" sample, and attempted to have Lopez use the same sample before her. At the time, Carey had become increasingly paranoid over outside executives being informed about Glitter, especially following news of Lopez's "theft" of the song.
> 
> When the music publishers for "Firecracker" were questioned, they admitted Carey had licensed usage of the sample first, and Lopez had signed for it over one month later, under Mottola's arrangement.Following the scandal, Carey was not able to use the original sample, as Lopez's album was to be released far earlier than Glitter.[39] She subsequently changed the composition of "Loverboy", and incorporated a new sample, "Candy" by Cameo. According to Gotti, Mottola contacted him with instructions to create the Murder Remix of "I'm Real" to sound exactly like another Glitter track he produced, titled "If We" featuring rappers Ja Rule and Nate Dogg.The "Firecracker" sample was eventually used by Lopez on her song "I'm Real", from her album J.Lo.


Wow! Mottola is such a prick but that's nothing new. It's funny how things work out though. Loverboy with Firecracker under it would not have been as successful and using Candy was actually a good move for that song.


----------



## HavPlenty

Aw come on. I'm sure Tommy did the same for Mariah covering up all those early lawsuits of her lifting songs that she claimed she wrote. Mottola takes care of his women. Mariah benefitted at some point herself. I remember when they settled a lawsuit with Maurice White of EWF. I used to do work for an attorney in L.A who represented EWF's business manager. That's how I know that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I remember when this happened. After she left him she claimed he was trying to sabotage her career and everyone thought she was having a mental breakdown until this and other stories came out.

I think people also dismissed Mariah then because of the way in which she got together with him. It was felt she'd broken up and family, married him used him and then moved on.


----------



## AEGIS

HavPlenty said:


> Aw come on. I'm sure Tommy did the same for Mariah covering up all those early lawsuits of her lifting songs that she claimed she wrote. Mottola takes care of his women. Mariah benefitted at some point herself. I remember when they settled a lawsuit with Maurice White of EWF. I used to do work for an attorney in L.A who represented EWF's business manager. That's how I know that.





OOooo--more details please?


----------



## HavPlenty

AEGIS said:


> OOooo--more details please?


 I gave all of the details I can about the EWF incident. Sony/Columbia actually paid Maurice White so that's where it ended.

I found this on the net. This article is about artists sued for copyright infringement in general but has a nice little section on Mimi.

http://books.google.com/books?id=4wK_Oz2Yz7IC&pg=PA66&lpg=PA66&dq=mariah+carey+lawsuits+copyright&source=bl&ots=ERqi3aKqxj&sig=xEDRxr62mejGSaO25X1zmvkmdi4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=QttKVN_YFo_JggS2lIHICw&ved=0CE8Q6AEwBTgK#v=onepage&q=mariah%20carey%20lawsuits%20copyright&f=false


----------



## NicolesCloset

I really dig that song. I'm real!


----------



## jclaybo

Last two pages of this thread are hilarious. I love me some JLo and took many a tongue lashing from close friends and family for playing her CDs daily. But she is not a great singer not even a good singer, I just loved her songs the beats and her collabs. Her collabs with LL, Ja, Nas too name a few were insane


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/24/jennifer-lopez-taps-iggy-azaleas-booty-at-we-can-survive/

Jennifer Lopez hits the stage for a surprise appearance during Iggy Azaleas set at the 2014 We Can Survive Concert held at the Hollywood Bowl on Friday (October 24) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer joined Iggy, 24, for a performance of their hit song Booty Remix and she even get a little handsy with the rapper!

Iggy also performed a bunch of her own songs like Fancy, Black Widow, Work, Bounce, Problem sans Ariana Grande, and her new song Beg for It.

Before the show, Iggy hit the red carpet wearing a different outfit. After the concert she is flying back to New York City to perform on Saturday Night Live this weekend!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I never thought I'd say this about JLo but  here goes.

J, you are better than this...


----------



## HavPlenty

ummm.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

clydekiwi said:


> Wow!! Haters! Jlo can sing she can act she can dance. Its not about the money. This is what she loves to do. If i had her body i would be moving it 2. Shes made many good movies and her tour was fabulous. She works so darn hard 24/7 and deserves this



Again, the word HATERS. Some people needs to grow up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> JennyLo is smart. She can't sing and her act is mostly about her dancing. If she does a residency now, she can still give an extremely energetic show. In 10 years, at 55, she may not be able to pull it off like she would've 10 years prior. She can bank $26M now while it being offered and then move into acting or producing or something else. As these artist get older, their actual talent becomes what allows them to still make money. I don't want to hear JLo singing "the bar tab looking like a car note" all off-key when she's 65. No thank you.



Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

I scrolled through those pictures too fast... I thought it was Ariana Grande and I was in the wrong thread.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lounorada said:


> I scrolled through those pictures too fast... I thought it was Ariana Grande and I was in the wrong thread.




Ditto!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/25...er-after-we-can-survive-surprise-performance/

Jennifer Lopez and her manager Benny Medina hook arms while stepping out for dinner at Craigs restaurant on Friday (October 24) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 45-year-old entertainer was joined by her BFF Leah Remini, who was all dolled up in a chic dress.

Earlier in the night, Jennifer wowed the crowd while making a surprise appearance at the We Can Survive concert during Iggy Azaleas set.

So great performing w/ @iggyazalea at #Hollywoodbowl for #WeCanSurvive. Thank you @cbsradio @ampradio. #JLoBooty, Jennifer tweeted with a video.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No


----------



## kcf68

Lounorada said:


> I scrolled through those pictures too fast... I thought it was Ariana Grande and I was in the wrong thread.


That is whatI thought too!  She way too savvy to copy Lolita!


----------



## Barbora

kcf68 said:


> That is whatI thought too!  She way too savvy to copy Lolita!



Nope,that's JLo's original hairstyle


----------



## chowlover2

Barbora said:


> Nope,that's JLo's original hairstyle




Yes! Same hairstyle she was wearing when she rocked that green Versace dress with Diddy at the Grammys ages ago.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## lovemysavior

I like the top part of her track suit


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's trying to claim that hairstyle back.


----------



## Lounorada

Filming American Idol's 'Hollywood Week'.























Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

at JLo judging somebody's singing.

Those legs look good girl.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the dress and shoes - her legs look fab.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

Sheee's got llleeeggggss and she knows how to use them!


----------



## krissa

Thingofbeauty said:


> at JLo judging somebody's singing.
> 
> Those legs look good girl.



lol i know. When she first got the job the first time around I was like WTF.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> at JLo judging somebody's singing.
> 
> Those legs look good girl.











berrydiva said:


> Sheee's got llleeeggggss and she knows how to use them!



Yup!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her legs have never been my favorite but they have great tone to them. I don't care for the outfit but the shoes are hot.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Best legs in the business, hands down.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Filming American Idol's 'Hollywood Week'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



I like the whole outfit. She looks good!


----------



## Sasha2012

With her bottle green crop top and matching trousers, Jennifer Lopez cut a typically striking sight as she stepped out in Hollywood on Tuesday.

The 45-year-old star showed off her tiny toned tummy in the ensemble, which she teamed with black spiky heels and a chunky bracelet.

Her light brown hair was teased into a big loose style and she looked in good spirits, happily waving to onlookers as she continued to film American Idol's Hollywood Week. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ald-crop-matching-trousers.html#ixzz3HUNhXITZ


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Weeeeeeeeeeeell&#8230;

Her stomach looks good...


----------



## Lounorada

Her face and make-up look great. That outfit though...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the jacket and pants, but not on her.


----------



## ByeKitty

That outfit though


----------



## berrydiva

So many right things with the pieces of that outfit but together...all wrong.


----------



## HavPlenty

I like the outfit but the shoes don't go?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

No. The outfit and the shoes are hideous.


----------



## Bentley1

Her face looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Golden girl Jennifer Lopez reported to the Los Angeles set of American Idol on Wednesday.

The 45-year-old pop diva was joined her co-judges Keith Urban and Harry Connick, Jr. for the 14th season of the Fox singing competition, which premieres January 14.

'It all comes down to this! Solo day is underway at #hollywoodweek!' American Idol tweeted Thursday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-end-marriage-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz3HbD42SFC


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that outfit!


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't like it and her hair pulled up like that makes her face look harsh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

No. No. No, and no again. The tiny topknot, the outfit, the shoes..just a big, fat collective NO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fire the Idol stylist. Stat.


----------



## Docjeun

She has the worst taste, did she always?
I wear my hair like that when I go to bed.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Golden girl Jennifer Lopez reported to the Los Angeles set of American Idol on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-end-marriage-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz3HbD42SFC


----------



## beekmanhill

Nice to see Keith Urban dressed up to the nines.  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

The last outfit is hideous..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Girl, no. The top looks good with the lipstick and colouring but the tiny topknot and everything else...just no.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sasha2012 said:


> Golden girl Jennifer Lopez reported to the Los Angeles set of American Idol on Wednesday.
> 
> The 45-year-old pop diva was joined her co-judges Keith Urban and Harry Connick, Jr. for the 14th season of the Fox singing competition, which premieres January 14.
> 
> 'It all comes down to this! Solo day is underway at #hollywoodweek!' American Idol tweeted Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-end-marriage-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz3HbD42SFC


can someone please id the gold top?


----------



## prettyprincess

never mind, I see its Naeem khan 
Does anyone know where I can order it?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

prettyprincess said:


> never mind, I see its Naeem khan
> Does anyone know where I can order it?


Hold on.


LOU!!!! Your expertise is needed!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/01...n-a-low-cut-dress-at-the-lacma-art-film-gala/

Jennifer Lopez stuns on the black carpet at the 2014 LACMA Art + Film Gala honoring Barbara Kruger and Quentin Tarantino presented by Gucci at LACMA on Saturday evening (November 1) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old singer showed off her svelte figure in a low cut, sparkly blue gown at the big bash.

The night before, Jennifer threw a big Halloween party and invited all of her friends  including her Booty collaborator Iggy Azalea.

. @JLo Your party was awesome last night! The dancers! ," Iggy tweeted to Jennifer.


----------



## stylemepretty

Why does she always do that angry stare (last photo)? Is it supposed to look sexy?


----------



## HavPlenty

She is slaying in that dress. Lots of people looked really nice at this event. Salma Hayak was there and she looked amazing as well. Everybody looked nice.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/01...n-a-low-cut-dress-at-the-lacma-art-film-gala/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez stuns on the black carpet at the 2014 LACMA Art + Film Gala honoring Barbara Kruger and Quentin Tarantino presented by Gucci at LACMA on Saturday evening (November 1) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 45-year-old singer showed off her svelte figure in a low cut, sparkly blue gown at the big bash.
> 
> The night before, Jennifer threw a big Halloween party and invited all of her friends  including her Booty collaborator Iggy Azalea.
> 
> . @JLo Your party was awesome last night! The dancers! ," Iggy tweeted to Jennifer.



Now that's how you rock a plunging neckline!  Unlike Kim K in that hideous white monstrosity she wore on her birthday.


----------



## NYC Chicky

prettyprincess said:


> never mind, I see its Naeem khan
> Does anyone know where I can order it?







Thingofbeauty said:


> Hold on.
> 
> 
> LOU!!!! Your expertise is needed!




http://naeemkhan.com/PF14LOOK-3GOWN.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really like that last dress. That's old-school JLo.


----------



## Nathalya

Beautiful dress! She looked great


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/01...n-a-low-cut-dress-at-the-lacma-art-film-gala/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez stuns on the black carpet at the 2014 LACMA Art + Film Gala honoring Barbara Kruger and Quentin Tarantino presented by Gucci at LACMA on Saturday evening (November 1) in Los Angeles.



Head to toe flawless, hair, make-up, dress- gorgeous. Although I don't like the matchy clutch, but I'll ignore that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Beautiful. Every so often she missteps but she sure as h3ll knows how to bring it.


----------



## Midge S

Well, hallelujah! She's finally dressed like an adult.  

She looks great.   I've never understood the face she makes on red carpets/photos, but OK.


----------



## berrydiva

Slaying all these birds half her age!


----------



## prettyprincess

NYC Chicky said:


> http://naeemkhan.com/PF14LOOK-3GOWN.html


thank you!


----------



## prettyprincess

Her skin in the last pics is AMAZING!! I wish she'd share her skin care regimen w us!


----------



## scarlet555

Who was her mua for this event?  She looks fantastic


----------



## nastasja

scarlet555 said:


> Who was her mua for this event?  She looks fantastic




Probably Mary Phillips. That's who she's been using for a while now.


----------



## jclaybo

Slay Mama Lopez, slay


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not quite a slay in my book but she does look fab. I think it's the hair that's not working for me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not quite a slay in my book but she does look fab. I think it's the hair that's not working for me.


A "lay" maybe?


----------



## jclaybo

Haha at "lay" the look is too much for the event she is at but she still looks amazing


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> A "lay" maybe?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

YASSS honey. My bae looks so good.


----------



## Sassys

'I'm scared to be alone': Jennifer Lopez on being single for the first time... as she reveals her struggle with low self esteem

She has been married three times and has gone from one high profile relationship to the next.
And now that she's single for the first time, Jennifer Lopez admits she is 'scared.'
'I get scared to be alone,' said the 45-year-old during an interview with Maria Shriver on the Today Show on Monday.


The singer, who split from boyfriend Casper Smart earlier this year, said that while she is 'open to love, right now I think it's just better to be on my own for a bit.'
Jennifer, who is currently promoting her new book True Love, said she realised after her divorce from third husband Marc Anthony that she has been searching for love in the wrong place.
'The true love, I realised, was the love that I was missing inside of myself, for myself,' she said.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-struggles-low-self-esteem.html#ixzz3I2nnWtjv


----------



## berrydiva

^took her this long to see what everyone else saw, huh? Bless her heart.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hope she actually sticks to it and enjoys her own company for a while....she needs it.


----------



## arnott

She says this yet she'll be introducing her kids to her new man tomorrow.


----------



## Freckles1

She needs to focus on that unconditional love her babies give her. It's the best!!!


----------



## Sassys

Today Show


----------



## berrydiva

Hmmm...I would like it more if the slit wasn't so high and she ditched some of the gold accessories.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hate the sunnies but yes.

Is that a price tag hanging from her wrist?!


----------



## Lounorada

That look is a hell no for me. She looks like she just came out of a time machine from the 1970's. Bad hair, bad make-up, bad everything. Except the shoes and her legs, they're the only good things.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hate the sunnies but yes.
> 
> *Is that a price tag hanging from her wrist*?!



Just the gold zip and the camera flashes reflecting in it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> That look is a hell no for me. She looks like she just came out of a time machine from the 1970's. Bad hair, bad make-up, bad everything. Except the shoes and her legs, they're the only good things.


But that IS the look! Only think I'd change is that I'd give her an afro!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> But that IS the look! Only think I'd change is that I'd give her an afro!



Yes! Now see I'd believe the look if she committed 100% to it and had gone with an afro or some Farrah Fawcett flicked out hair  But she failed.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Yes! Now see I'd believe the look if she committed 100% to it and had gone with an afro  But she failed.


You know that I can't unsee this now right :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> That look is a hell no for me. She looks like she just came out of a time machine from the 1970's. Bad hair, bad make-up, bad everything. Except the shoes and her legs, they're the only good things.



I like it. Reminds me vaguely of Sharon Stone's costuming in _Casino_.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know that I can't unsee this now right :lolots:


You know she'd rock it  and it would be a damn sight better than that drab, fried mess she sporting on top of her head in those last pictures!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/04/jennifer-lopez-my-kids-save-me-from-bad-relationship-choices/

*Jennifer Lopez: My Kids 'Save Me' From Bad Relationship Choices*

Jennifer Lopez looks as amazing as ever as she leaves the Today show studios after giving an interview on Tuesday morning (November 4) in New York City.

The 45-year-old superstar was also seen later that same day in a black coat leaving an interview with the Huffington Post while promoting her book True Love.

I feel like, when were kids, youre sold into this fairy-tale idea of what love is  that Prince Charming is gonna come along and save you, and youre gonna live happily ever after, JLo said about finding love in her Today show interview. [He's] gonna rescue me from the Bronx, and were gonna go off and live in a castle somewhere and its gonna be awesome. Hes gonna love me forever, and Im gonna love him forever, and its gonna be real easy. And its so different than that.

She added about her kids, Max and Emme, They save me. Their love and loving them and them coming into my life really made me reevaluate what I was doing with my life, and the relationships and the choices I was making in relationships sometimes.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Emanuel Ungaro dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, Vince Camuto bag, and Atea Oceanie coat at the Today show. Shes wearing a Valentino dress with Guiseppe Zanotti shoes at Huffington Post.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's promoting a...book?!?!

Called True Love?!?!

Later everybody


----------



## HavPlenty

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's promoting a...book?!?!
> 
> Called True Love?!?!
> 
> Later everybody




LOL I think the idea is that true love is loving yourself. At least that's the gist I get.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Today Show


Do better JLo.


----------



## krissa

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's promoting a...book?!?!
> 
> Called True Love?!?!
> 
> Later everybody



Haha. Lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's promoting a...book?!?!
> 
> Called True Love?!?!
> 
> Later everybody




The title means true love for her kids. Read the book before u make judgement


----------



## Thingofbeauty

clydekiwi said:


> The title means true love for her kids. Read the book before u make judgement


The title can't MEAN that.

It can REFER to that.

And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".

Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be cool.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> The title can't MEAN that.
> 
> It can REFER to that.
> 
> And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".
> 
> *Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be cool*.



Hear, hear!!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> The title can't MEAN that.
> 
> It can REFER to that.
> 
> And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".
> 
> *Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be coo*l.



Amen!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Thingofbeauty said:


> The title can't MEAN that.
> 
> It can REFER to that.
> 
> And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".
> 
> Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be cool.




So your having a bad day or bad time in your life and u take it out on jlo. Smdh.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## clydekiwi

I see a lot of anti jlo fans here. I find it very admirable for her to open up her deepest feelings and insecurities and tell it to the world. Not many ppl will do that i been a fan  of jennifer for 20 yrs and this book makes me even prouder of her


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's promoting a...book?!?!
> 
> Called True Love?!?!
> 
> Later everybody



Who wrote the book for her?  She's not very verbal, and when I saw her on that Kathy/Hoda show, could see she still isn't. She's such a bad interview, with little to say.

Stunning as always though.  Not many women can practically erase their lips with nude shades and look so good. I always want to do that, but it looks so wrong on me.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> *Who wrote the book for he*r?  She's not very verbal, and when I saw her on that Kathy/Hoda show, could see she still isn't. She's such a bad interview, with little to say.
> 
> Stunning as always though.  Not many women can practically erase their lips with nude shades and look so good. I always want to do that, but it looks so wrong on me.



Raymond (He also did Mario Lopez book). And that is all I will reveal.


----------



## berrydiva

There's anti Jlo fans here? Seems most in this thread say they like her or not bothered by her. Disliking an outfit or a look or making a joke doesn't make someone an anti-fan unless of course we're in high school.


----------



## ByeKitty

clydekiwi said:


> So your having a bad day or bad time in your life and u take it out on jlo. Smdh.



I didn't see anyone "taking out" on JLo. It's obvious, she even admitted so herself, that she is uncomfortable being single. Although I'm not a fan of hers, I do respect what she has achieved and I think she's beautiful. However, giving her a (justifiable) side eye every once in a while doesn't equal "taking out" on her. This is a gossip thread, so there's room for praise and criticism.


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> The title can't MEAN that.
> 
> It can REFER to that.
> 
> And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".
> 
> Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be cool.


Omgosh...this post though...


----------



## jclaybo

this isnt a fan forum for anyone though 
-and here for anyone who likes to post funny comments, gifs, videos, jokes, stories, etc. Makes my day go by. These celebs make too much money for nothing for me to be taking them seriously

Bye Felicia


----------



## Sassys

Late Show


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know how I feel about it....the cape and shoes are distracting. I do appreciate that I can't see under or overboob though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I want to love it - the tailoring on the pants is off though. But it's a nice enough outfit.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> I didn't see anyone "taking out" on JLo. It's obvious, she even admitted so herself, that she is uncomfortable being single. Although I'm not a fan of hers, I do respect what she has achieved and I think she's beautiful. However, giving her a (justifiable) side eye every once in a while doesn't equal "taking out" on her. This is a gossip thread, so there's room for praise and criticism.


The funny thing in all this is that I really like JLo. 
Can she sing?
 H3ll no! 
But is she a tried and true walking bundle of fabulousness?
H3ll yeah!

To get where she is with what little talent she has is admirable because it reflects a great deal of ambition and determination.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Late Show


No no no no no.

She looks very mutton dressed as lamb here.

Ugh.


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> The title can't MEAN that.
> 
> It can REFER to that.
> 
> And the day I read a book about love by Jennifer Lopez will be the same day I ask for your help in spelling "you".
> 
> Just chill, ok. It's comment and laughter. I swear some of you guys are just waiting for a chance to jump down somebody's throat. You don't know what a person may be going through or what they're trying to momentarily escape from by being silly online so just be cool.


Good Post!


----------



## HavPlenty

I like the top and pants. Go Jennifer.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

She just needs to stop competing with the younger girls (Her video w Iggy).  Not saying she isn't as beautiful or doesn't look as good - she does! but she should stick to being "classy".


----------



## ByeKitty

I haven't liked any of her recent outfits... She really needs to get it together!


----------



## berrydiva

QU33NR3MI said:


> She just needs to stop competing with the younger girls (Her video w Iggy).  Not saying she isn't as beautiful or doesn't look as good - she does! but she should stick to being "classy".



Stick to? If anything they took her look and thotted it up.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Sassys said:


> Today Show


Hmm, good morning America; greet my crotch. By the way, I love myself so buy my book.


----------



## Freckles1

ByeKitty said:


> I haven't liked any of her recent outfits... She really needs to get it together!




That latest outfit is a disaster - black get up worn for the late show


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I never really understand the whole "classy" thing but 

The latest outfit is a fail. Mariel and Rob have been so off lately.


----------



## ByeKitty

^ I don't see any "classy" in her style, either. That wouldn't include, y'know, booty baring ensembles. Personally, I think it's the most important part in dressing, for me it means to not come across as try hard.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> ^ I don't see any "classy" in her style, either. That wouldn't include, y'know, booty baring ensembles. Personally, I think it's the most important part in dressing, for me it means to not come across as try hard.


I think JLo can do classy when she wants but it's not a description I associate with her. She has too much to work with to have such fashion failures.


----------



## dr.pepper

Jayne1 said:


> Who wrote the book for her?  She's not very verbal, and when I saw her on that Kathy/Hoda show, could see she still isn't. She's such a bad interview, with little to say.




I saw her E! interview and this is so true. She is along the lines of Beyoncé when it comes to speaking. It is bad and I guess no one in her camp has the guts to tell her how dim she sounds.


----------



## berrydiva

dr.pepper said:


> I saw her E! interview and this is so true. She is along the lines of Beyoncé when it comes to speaking. It is bad and I guess no one in her camp has the guts to tell her how dim she sounds.


I didn't think it got worse than Yonce.


----------



## Swanky

OMG. . . now THIS is someone talking about the ex too much. . . .

*'My heart was torn out of my chest.' Jennifer Lopez tells how Gone Girl star Ben Affleck crushed her soul and destroyed her dreams when he called off their wedding*

*
*

Jennifer Lopez experienced her first real heartbreak when the Academy Award winning actor and star of Gone Girl, Ben Affleck called off their very public engagement in January, 2004.
The pain, tears and frustration only intensified when she realized that not only was the love affair over but so was the fairy tale family dream she had held onto throughout the intense media scrutiny that dubbed the couple &#8216;Bennifer.&#8217;
She hated that name.







Supercouple: &#8216;It felt like my heart had been torn out of my chest,&#8217; the singer/actress confesses in her first memoir, True Love






Hint hint: Affleck's eyes were definitely not on Jennifer in this PDA. She called him brilliantly smart, loving, charming, affectionate





[/LIST]
Ring a ding ding: Affleck put a 6.1-carat diamond on her finger when they got engaged in November 2002

&#8216;It felt like my heart had been torn out of my chest,&#8217; the singer/actress confesses in her first memoir, True Love, published by Celebra, a Penguin Random House imprint.
When asked about the man who placed a 6.1-carat pink damond on her finger she said, 'I'd probably say that he is brilliantly smart, loving, charming, affectionate. And I just admire him in every way. I respect him. I feel like he teaches me things.'
Lopez, 45, started to fall apart after all the high hopes and dreams evaporated of being the perfect girlfriend, wife and mother. Months of planning had gone into her vision of a fairy tale wedding, the walk down the aisle and that anticipated moment at the altar of committing to each other forever.
Affleck began dating Jennifer Garner just months after he broke it off with Lopez. When the couple married in the Turks and Caicos Islands in June, 2005, the new bride was four months pregnant with their first child, Violet. 
She feared being ridiculed in the press and envisioned headlines like &#8216;The Woman Who Has Everything But Can&#8217;t Get Love Right&#8217;!
She was at rock bottom &#8211; for three days --- when record producer/singer/songwriter Marc Anthony walked back into her life.
They were friends, worked on songs together and sang a duet in Spanish together, &#8216;No Me Ames&#8217; or, ironically, &#8216;Don&#8217;t Love Me&#8217; in English.
&#8216;He was warm and funny, a brilliant singer and artist who knew how to make me feel special&#8217;, she writes. And he also made her laugh.

&#8216;He was so sure of everything, and at this moment, when I felt so lost, so broken and alone, there he was&#8217;.
She believed maybe this was destiny stepping in and that she belonged with Marc and not with Ben Affleck.
The first time she met Marc in 1998 backstage while he was performing on Broadway, his first words to her were &#8216;One day you&#8217;re going to be my wife&#8217; &#8211; a good come-on.
&#8216;The reality was I didn&#8217;t want to be alone&#8217;, she confesses, and she let herself be swept up in his charm and his arms believing he was her &#8216;knight in shining armor.&#8217;
There wasn&#8217;t that same passion she had with other men but she thought she could &#8216;build something real with him, something that would last&#8217;.
Now she was back on target &#8211; and back under the dome -- for that fairy tale life she was chasing.
Marc saved her from her immediate painful emotional depths and in return, Lopez believed she could love him forever.
They married that same year, 2004, and she vowed that with two divorces and a broken engagement in the her past, she &#8216;was never going to give up on this love&#8217;.
Marc was going to be her rock and they&#8217;d live happily ever after. But that only happens in fairytales&#8230;.





True love: Ben began dating Jennifer Garner just months after he split with Jennifer Lopez






Baby on board: Garner was four month's pregnant with Violet when the couple married in June 2005






Rebound: Jennifer and  Marc Anthony got together just days after Ben dumped her. They were married for seven years before they split

&#8216;Things between Marc and me weren&#8217;t perfect &#8211; our marriage was never the kind to glide along peacefully&#8217;.
&#8216;From the beginning, it was tumultuous, passionate, and explosive&#8217;&#8230;
She recognized there were problems but they loved each other and she was willing to try to work it through so that she could make her dream of a family come true &#8211; whatever the cost.
&#8216;Family is most important&#8217; &#8211; was her mantra.
Seven years later, in 2011, both knew the marriage was over.
&#8216;My own happiness and sense of self-worth depended on how happy he was. So when Marc stated so clearly that he wasn&#8217;t happy, it broke me down completely&#8217;.
Back to &#8216;dying inside, feeling lonely and miserable and sad', she thought she might never be happy again.
But she had to get her &#8216;mojo&#8217; back, she writes. She was exhausted and felt like a beached whale after having the twins. She needed to get back on stage &#8211; dance and sing.






Jennifer Lopez talks ex Ben Affleck on Watch What Happens Live





She had to abandon the Hollywood diva concept in her head and head back to the Bronx to feel her roots once more &#8211; where she started, where she emerged as Jenny from the Block to step into the world&#8217;s music spotlight.
In the Bronx, a friend suggested she see a psychic.
His &#8216;vision&#8217; was that she should go ahead with a world tour she had been planning because there was something important to be discovered while out on the road.
More insightful was therapy that helped her discover that she suffered from low self-esteem.
&#8216;I had never truly believed I was great at acting, or anything else for that matter&#8217;.
&#8216;I was always looking for the other person to tell me I was great so I could feel good about myself. I lived for that&#8217;.
She was finally learning self-love and it was heavenly being back on stage.
She finally found a new beginning.
&#8216;No matter what else happened, I had my friends, my family, my kids&#8230;I hadn&#8217;t figured everything out yet and still had a long road ahead, but I was going to be alright&#8217;.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2823920/My-heart-torn-chest-Jennifer-Lopez-admits-Gone-Girl-star-Ben-Affleck-crushed-destroyed-dreams-called-wedding.html#ixzz3IKKyKddO


----------



## Nathalya

I like the cover photo...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Translation:

I'm JLo beetches. Every man wants me and EYE am the one to leave them. Not the other way around. I wanted Ben to give me some respectability after that fool Diddy nearly ruined my career before it started with his wanna be gansta crap, my failed marriage to sweet but oh so simple Chris Judd and...am I forgetting anybody? Doesn't matter. 

I am THE JLo! How DARE Ben break up with me?!? He has NEVER had a woman as hot as this, ese. And then to pick up with oatmeal Jennifer Garner. It's only because we have the same first name so he can't call out the wrong name in s3x. Me entiendes?

Marc was always in the background whimpering and waiting so I said why the h3ll not. It made my ego feel better . But I missed the famewh0ring so divorced his @ss and now here I am.

Now buy my book and make me richer. Besos!


----------



## HavPlenty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Translation:
> 
> I'm JLo beetches. Every man wants me and EYE am the one to leave them. Not the other way around. I wanted Ben to give me some respectability after that fool Diddy nearly ruined my career before it started with his wanna be gansta crap, my failed marriage to sweet but oh so simple Chris Judd and...am I forgetting anybody? Doesn't matter.
> 
> I am THE JLo! How DARE Ben break up with me?!? He has NEVER had a woman as hot as this, ese. And then to pick up with oatmeal Jennifer Garner. It's only because we have the same first name so he can't call out the wrong name in s3x. Me entiendes?
> 
> Marc was always in the background whimpering and waiting so I said why the h3ll not. It made my ego feel better . But I missed the famewh0ring so divorced his @ss and now here I am.
> 
> Now buy my book and make me richer. Besos!


 oh my! lol 


I can see her saying this in my head.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

HavPlenty said:


> oh my! lol
> 
> 
> I can see her saying this in my head.


Jennifer is fabulous but this oh woe is me tour is too much.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has just celebrated the launch of her new autobiography True Love, where she reflects on her failed relationships with Marc Anthony and Ben Affleck.

And on Thursday, superstar Jennifer Lopez managed to cut a stylish figure as she stepped out for dinner at the popular Tribeca Grill in New York City.

The 45-year-old singer/actress oozed heaps of sex appeal by flashing a hint of her impressive toned tum in an all-black ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-fit-pants-dines-New-York.html#ixzz3IOmOIcUG


----------



## Compass Rose

Some lip filler going on.  Don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## berrydiva

That last look is an absolute 'no'.


----------



## Tivo

I love that coat. I love those pants. I do not like them together.

Bennifer remains the most deliciously intriguing couple I ever followed. I couldn't get enough.


----------



## Tivo

I know y'all remember how epic they were, lol.


----------



## Solemony

I think they are like on my top 5 oddest Hollywood couple ever before they called it off xD.


----------



## anitalilac

Thingofbeauty said:


> Translation:
> 
> I'm JLo beetches. Every man wants me and EYE am the one to leave them. Not the other way around. I wanted Ben to give me some respectability after that fool Diddy nearly ruined my career before it started with his wanna be gansta crap, my failed marriage to sweet but oh so simple Chris Judd and...am I forgetting anybody? Doesn't matter.
> 
> I am THE JLo! How DARE Ben break up with me?!? He has NEVER had a woman as hot as this, ese. And then to pick up with oatmeal Jennifer Garner. It's only because we have the same first name so he can't call out the wrong name in s3x. Me entiendes?
> 
> Marc was always in the background whimpering and waiting so I said why the h3ll not. It made my ego feel better . But I missed the famewh0ring so divorced his @ss and now here I am.
> 
> Now buy my book and make me richer. Besos!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She did the ultimate male makeover on Ben. I remember thinking how out of character he looked (not that he looked bad..just not himself). That was confirmed a week or so after their split when he returned to his schleppy style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She has just celebrated the launch of her new autobiography True Love, where she reflects on her failed relationships with Marc Anthony and Ben Affleck.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Thursday, superstar Jennifer Lopez managed to cut a stylish figure as she stepped out for dinner at the popular Tribeca Grill in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 45-year-old singer/actress oozed heaps of sex appeal by flashing a hint of her impressive toned tum in an all-black ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-fit-pants-dines-New-York.html#ixzz3IOmOIcUG




I like the white look.


----------



## HavPlenty

I love the white pants and the way they fit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

HavPlenty said:


> I love the white pants and the way they fit.



I like the pants too. I don't crave them though. Me wearing white pants is like tempting the universe and every stain that could happen - would happen.


----------



## HavPlenty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the pants too. I don't crave them though. Me wearing white pants is like tempting the universe and every stain that could happen - would happen.


 I know what you mean about wearing white. I'm trying to think of a different top that would go with it. The pants have those buttons and the top shouldn't really compete with it I think. Her top is cute but it doesn't go with the pants imo. But she looks cute though.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I rented her new book at the library. I'll glance thru it


----------



## Trixie3u

Looking at those pictures you can tell that she was into him wayyyyyyyyy more than he was into her, he reminds me of that movie "he is just not into you" where he played the noncommittal guy. I do wonder if he would had ever married his wife had she not gotten pregnant that quick.


----------



## clydekiwi

Trixie3u said:


> Looking at those pictures you can tell that she was into him wayyyyyyyyy more than he was into her, he reminds me of that movie "he is just not into you" where he played the noncommittal guy. I do wonder if he would had ever married his wife had she not gotten pregnant that quick.




I always think that he married her because she was pregnant!


----------



## Lena186

I don't think so, he seems really happy and committed to Jennifer Garner. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## grazia

I remember when Ben called off the wedding and engagement instead of it being done as everyone with a brain would assume, she went running back to him. If I'm about to marry a guy and he calls it off at the last minute, that signifies the relationship is done. She was more into him than he was to her. I think the media exposure was too much for him when in fact he only got with her because she was hot. He probably wanted something casual and the hoopla made him stay longer than he would have done.

Also, I remember a few years ago when JLo was married to Mark Anthony, Jennifer Garner slipped at an awards show, and I clearly saw JLo burst out laughing in the audience. Clearly showed she was still hung up about the whole Ben Affleck thing.


----------



## Tivo

Trixie3u said:


> Looking at those pictures you can tell that she was into him wayyyyyyyyy more than he was into her, he reminds me of that movie "he is just not into you" where he played the noncommittal guy. I do wonder if he would had ever married his wife had she not gotten pregnant that quick.


You can literally see the cartoon hearts floating around her head. Lol


----------



## Nathalya

grazia said:


> Also, I remember a few years ago when JLo was married to Mark Anthony, Jennifer Garner slipped at an awards show, and I clearly saw JLo burst out laughing in the audience. Clearly showed she was still hung up about the whole Ben Affleck thing.



Smh, that's so pathetic.




Tivo said:


> You can literally see the cartoon hearts floating around her head. Lol


Haha you're right!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Y'all forgetting about ben's full page ads praising JLo? Lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NYC Chicky said:


> Y'all forgetting about ben's full page ads praising JLo? Lol


What?


----------



## Lena186

Yes what?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NYC Chicky

Lena186 said:


> Yes what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum







Thingofbeauty said:


> What?




Here it was while she was married to Chris judd and he was courting her 
http://popdirt.com/ben-affleck-buys-ads-to-praise-gigli-co-star-jlo/3569/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep:



> Well, as you may have heard, Lopez has since left her husband and is now romantically involved with, yes, Ben Affleck. As it turns out, his ad wasn't simply a gallant and gushing note of congratulations. He had, in fact, pioneered a new epistolary form: the trade ad as billet-doux.
> 
> Trade ads, which cost several thousand dollars to place, serve a function in Hollywood that is part interoffice memo, part town-square bulletin board. Deals are announced, grosses trumpeted, award juries lobbied. Perhaps it was inevitable that a Hollywood stalwart should choose this forum to woo a romantic quarry.



Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2002/12/15/magazine/the-year-in-ideas-flirtation-by-full-page-ad.html



> So it was only natural that Affleck would want to tell the world how wrong we have all been about Ms Lopez's egomaniacal excesses. As he disclosed on American television this week, he, too, is ashamed to have had his initial suspicions about her. "I know I shouldn't have had those preconceptions," he confessed, "but I now realise how wrong I was." Still, he knew how to make amends. As he explained: "I thought I'd write a paragraph saying what a professional, decent person I think she is."
> 
> He then spent around $20,000 plastering that paragraph all over the movie trade papers Variety and the Hollywood Reporter. In huge display advertisements headlined, simply, "Jennifer", Affleck wrote "with love, respect and gratitude" how proud he was that Lopez had picked up a recent award and what a "wonderful example" she had been to him. "You have shown kindness, dedication, diligence, humility, graciousness of spirit, beauty in courage, great empathy, astonishing talent, real poise and true grace," he gushed. "You are every inch the consummate professional. It has been nothing but an honour and a pleasure to work with you. I only wish I were lucky enough to be in all your movies."
> 
> At the risk of questioning the actor's judgment - he is, after all, in the fragile stages of alcoholism recovery - the Evening Standard feels it is its duty to remind Mr Affleck why Ms Lopez, set to make $12 million from this latest film, is known as Hollywood's greatest diva.



*Source:* https://www.questia.com/newspaper/1...hould-know-about-j-lo-ben-affleck-has-bemused


----------



## Ladybug09

clydekiwi said:


> I always think that he married her because she was pregnant!



Yup.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2002/12/15/magazine/the-year-in-ideas-flirtation-by-full-page-ad.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* https://www.questia.com/newspaper/1...hould-know-about-j-lo-ben-affleck-has-bemused


WHA&#8230;

WHA&#8230;

AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

JLo brought the Grade A game!

They were even more insufferable than I thought!

Poor Chris.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/11...famous-booty-on-display-for-bodylab-campaign/

*Jennifer Lopez Puts Her Unreal Abs & Famous 'Booty' on Display for BodyLab Campaign!*

Jennifer Lopez has partnered with BodyLab to bring a new revolutionary lifestyle brand designed for the health and fitness efforts of women  and JLo looks amazing in the promo shots!

The 45-year-old superstar will offer full line of products and access to a free wellness site in her collaboration with the company.

In all of my work  my music, my films, my book, my foundation  I always strive to inspire women to be the best and happiest versions of themselves, Jennifer said in a statement. I joined the BodyLab family not only because of their commitment to creating great health and fitness products for women, by women, but also because of their approach to the holistic lifestyle. Its not a solution-in-a-bottle. Its not a fad diet. Its part of a health regimen that makes your metabolism work as hard as you do. Its a way to love your body.


----------



## Tivo

Flawless.


----------



## berrydiva

Her abs are incredible. That's the definition I want in my lower abs but I like food so that's probably never going to happen for me. LOL!

They took off too much of her hips and butt in their photoshopping. I really don't understand what's wrong with showing a woman's body as is and then we wonder why women have distorted images of themselves.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stunning.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are incredible. That's the definition I want in my lower abs but I like food so that's probably never going to happen for me. LOL!
> 
> * They took off too much of her hips and butt in their photoshopping. I really don't understand what's wrong with showing a woman's body as is and then we wonder why women have distorted images of themselves*.




Totally agree.


Also, her abs are awesome. Work it Ms. Lopez!!


----------



## terebina786

Ugh I wish food wasn't so yummy.  Ok off to the gym I go.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Didn't she have a bigger @ss?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't think they took that much off her behind. Her behind is much smaller than it used to be and has been for years now. She looks fab.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think they took that much off her behind. Her behind is much smaller than it used to be and has been for years now. She looks fab.


Would you believe I don't think I've EVER seen  a picture of JLo's @ss that supported all the hullabaloo that it was huge. I haven't seen that many pics of it at all!


----------



## Bentley1

Lord, she's photoshopped to death in those pictures. Hard to compliment her when I should be complimenting the guy, or probably TEAM, who did all the photoshopping.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Lord, she's photoshopped to death in those pictures. Hard to compliment her when I should be complimenting the guy, or probably TEAM, who did all the photoshopping.



Agree! But she looks fab anyway... I'm sure the photoshoppers had a very nice "base" to work on


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Agree! But she looks fab anyway... I'm sure the photoshoppers had a very nice "base" to work on



 She is certainly attractive, but I take the photos with a huge grain of salt. (as I do with most celebs).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> Would you believe I don't think I've EVER seen  a picture of JLo's @ss that supported all the hullabaloo that it was huge. I haven't seen that many pics of it at all!



I don't think it was ever touted as huge, though. Shapely yes i.e. the story that first husband Onani Joa called her ""La Guitarra" because he thought her body was shaped like a guitar.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are incredible. That's the definition I want in my lower abs but I like food so that's probably never going to happen for me. LOL!
> 
> s.



Lol!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> I know y'all remember how epic they were, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2799963
> View attachment 2799964
> View attachment 2799965
> View attachment 2799966
> View attachment 2799968
> View attachment 2799969
> View attachment 2799970
> View attachment 2799971



I believe The pic of them leaving the ivy? resturant, Is when he supposedly called off the engagement, no?
And remember how he proposed to her in his mother's home back in Boston with candles and rose petals everywhere! 

I am so jealous of her abs. Plus she's had twins! Some of us don't recover that well carrying one baby let alone two!! 

She's definitely tweaking her face more and more lately. Her face doesn't look glowy anymore but more greasy instead. She perfected the dewy look years ago. Or shall I say, Scott Barnes did.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Would you believe I don't think I've EVER seen  a picture of JLo's @ss that supported all the hullabaloo that it was huge. I haven't seen that many pics of it at all!



It was large in relation to the waifs and population in Hollywood.  I am sure if she went to NY with that booty now they'd all laugh at her.


----------



## Tivo

I think her body looked its absolute best in the Love Don't Cost a thing video.


----------



## meluvs2shop

AEGIS said:


> It was large in relation to the waifs and population in Hollywood.  I am sure if she went to NY with that booty now they'd all laugh at her.



Yeah she definitely was not built like your typical "Hollywood star"
You can see a bit of her old booty in the movie Selena. She has definitely lost inches and has toned up. She was always pretty fit IMO but now she has definition.


----------



## Sassys

11/11/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute minus the boots.


----------



## clydekiwi

Bonita!!! Can anyone id these jeans


----------



## Sarahs12

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 2804979
> 
> 
> Bonita!!! Can anyone id these jeans



Barbara bui http://outfitidentifier.com/jennife...g-and-floral-pumps-that-she-wore-in-new-york/


----------



## krissa

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 2804979
> 
> 
> Bonita!!! Can anyone id these jeans



is it the jeans, or does her butt look smaller?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

krissa said:


> is it the jeans, or does her butt look smaller?


Looks so to me!


----------



## LValicious

Sassys said:


> 11/11/14




Can anyone id this bag please?


----------



## Lounorada

LValicious said:


> Can anyone id this bag please?


Chanel 'Dallas' Hobo shoulder fringe bag


----------



## dr.pepper

Thingofbeauty said:


> Translation:
> 
> I'm JLo beetches. Every man wants me and EYE am the one to leave them. Not the other way around. I wanted Ben to give me some respectability after that fool Diddy nearly ruined my career before it started with his wanna be gansta crap, my failed marriage to sweet but oh so simple Chris Judd and...am I forgetting anybody? Doesn't matter.
> 
> I am THE JLo! How DARE Ben break up with me?!? He has NEVER had a woman as hot as this, ese. And then to pick up with oatmeal Jennifer Garner. It's only because we have the same first name so he can't call out the wrong name in s3x. Me entiendes?
> 
> Marc was always in the background whimpering and waiting so I said why the h3ll not. It made my ego feel better . But I missed the famewh0ring so divorced his @ss and now here I am.
> 
> Now buy my book and make me richer. Besos!




LOLOLOL!

Thanks for the laugh. 

Her press rounds are brutal. It's called a media coach.


----------



## LValicious

Lounorada said:


> Chanel 'Dallas' Hobo shoulder fringe bag




Thank you


----------



## Thingofbeauty

dr.pepper said:


> LOLOLOL!
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Her press rounds are brutal. It's called a media coach.


Jenny is faulty as hell but I love her. She has some serious balls on her.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Yup. Anyone who can give interviews without the ability to string together sentences at her age is def ballsy.


----------



## AshTx.1

I'm not really a J - Lo fan but she sure looks good for her age.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/14...-up-her-speech-at-hollywood-film-awards-2014/

*Jennifer Lopez Flubs Her Speech at Hollywood Film Awards 2014 (Video)*

Jennifer Lopez poses backstage before hitting the stage for her presentation at the 2014 Hollywood Film Awards on Friday (November 14) at the Palladium in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old actress was in attendance to present the award for Best Animated Film to How to Train Your Dragon 2, but she had a little trouble getting her words out!

Jennifer kept saying How to DRAIN Your Dragon over and over before finally getting it right. She had a couple other mishaps during her speech and then Gerard Butler made fun of her while accepting the award.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad dress, Brian Atwood shoes, and jewelry by Norman Silverman and EFFY Jewelry.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The dress is gorgeous but that nude bra she's wearing doesn't match her skin tone. It was the first thing I noticed in those pics.


----------



## clydekiwi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The dress is gorgeous but that nude bra she's wearing doesn't match her skin tone. It was the first thing I noticed in those pics.




At least shes got a bra on. Others wouldnt!


----------



## Tivo

How awkward that night must've been after all this press over the Ben Affleck stuff in her book...since he was also there.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> How awkward that night must've been after all this press over the Ben Affleck stuff in her book...since he was also there.


That's showbiz baby  I bet being in the entertainment industry must be full of awkward moments.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She created it though. That press coverage must have been hard for Jennifer Garner too. I can't imagine an ex of my partner speaking about their relationship and her dream of marriage and babies etc. I think I'd feel disrespected.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> She created it though. That press coverage must have been hard for Jennifer Garner too. I can't imagine an ex of my partner speaking about their relationship and her dream of marriage and babies etc. I think I'd feel disrespected.


I agree, Jennifer G is the only one I feel any bit sorry for in this media attention surrounding J.Lo, she is the one married to Ben after all and is the mother of his kids. I think J.Lo needed to shut her mouth talking publicly about her relationship with Ben the day his first child was born, even when her own kids were born. Whatever about being married, but when your ex is married with kids and you have kids, it's time to give up talking about your ex for media attention.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's just plain embarrassing. Let it go Jen. You played, you lost (Ben).  It should be all in the rearview mirror by now, and it's just not cool to do it IMO.


----------



## Tivo

Jen Garner is by no means a saint either. She was a married woman when she hooked up with Ben, I believe. Or at least hooking up with Michael Vartan who she cheated with as well.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't like the direction she's taken since her split with Marc Anthony. She does not seem in control of her career or image and to me, is giving the impression of desperation. I sincerely hope she can avoid that "Oh no, I'm no longer 20 so no longer sexy what do I do, what do I do?!" dilemma that seems to hit so many women and especially celebrities. JLo's place is secure. She doesn't need  to do this. If I was her I'd focus on my acting career for a bit and move into some new area to secure visibility. Become a spokeswoman or back up a couple ventures. Anything but a remix with Icky Azalea and a woe is me book about Ben.

And yes, I heard the rumours about her moving on to Ben while still married. But that doesn't mean what Jennifer Lopez is doing won't hurt or is cool.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think it's a matter of saint vs sinner (why does it always have to boil down to that btw?)

It's a matter of _time._ Jennifer and Ben have been married for almost 11 years. 

Build a bridge and get over it JLo.


----------



## Freckles1

Good grief. They are all in their 40's. They are big boys and girls. Suck it up. Seriously


----------



## dr.pepper

Thingofbeauty said:


> Anything but a remix with Icky Azalea and a woe is me book about Ben.




Ouch I hadn't thought about it this way. Not a good look.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

Her kids are cute


----------



## Sasha2012

Her famous bottom has apparently been causing some fuss lately, as TV execs are reportedly nervous about her upcoming AMA performance of her hit song Booty.

But Jennifer Lopez didn't let the talk stop her from displaying her derriere in yoga pants on Thursday while heading to a fitness class in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old looked to be in high spirits as she stepped out of her car while sipping on a bottle of water.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-upcoming-AMA-performance.html#ixzz3JfXqVjcO


----------



## Nathalya

Ughh I hate it when she, or anyone else for that matter, has her hair in such a tight knot. My forehead starts itching just looking at it.


----------



## glistenpearls

It was embarrassing to see her perform at AMA last night, especially since I have my MIL/FIL in front of TV too..I practically grabbed the remote so quick and switch to HGTV.


----------



## sdkitty

glistenpearls said:


> It was embarrassing to see her perform at AMA last night, especially since I have my MIL/FIL in front of TV too..I practically grabbed the remote so quick and switch to HGTV.


I just caught the end of that show.  What's she trying to prove?   That she can keep up with a 20-something-year-old?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sdkitty said:


> I just caught the end of that show.  What's she trying to prove?   That she can keep up with a 20-something-year-old?


It was very VERY mediocre. Heifer, you can't sing. Least you can do is come up with a good dance beat and DANCE


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol why does the AMA thinks she is still relevant? 

.


----------



## sdkitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> It was very VERY mediocre. Heifer, you can't sing. Least you can do is come up with a good dance beat and DANCE


IMO she's not excellent at anything.  She can act OK.  She can sing I guess enough to be allowed to record.   She can dance OK.  I guess she's famous because a lot of people think she's beautiful or sexy.


----------



## dr.pepper

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol why does the AMA thinks she is still relevant?
> 
> .



It seemed like a lot of people at the AMAs aren't relevant save for T.Swift. I was back and forth because of The Walking Dead and Homeland, but I noticed during the credits it showed awards for winners who weren't there including Beyonce and Katy Perry. 

I am not a J.Lo fan at all, but after Iggy was off the stage I have to say I was entertained. She seemed to really enjoy herself up there and looked completely natural dancing, which is an issue a lot of artists struggle with imho because it isn't organic to them. 

Kind of over butts in general though. The media has played them out and these celebs are just trying to keep up so they keep shaking 'em.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm so over the butt thing too.


----------



## AEGIS

Over the butt? NEVER!!! As I hiked uphill today I just kept thinking "great legs, great butt." It spurred me on.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, never gonna be over the booty. Big booties have been around since...forever. JLo, Iggy (LOL) and every other silicone, diaper bootied broad is never gonna ruin my appreciation for a nice a$$, lol.


----------



## dr.pepper

To clarify, not tired of big (a fantastic thing IMHO) butts in gen -- tired of HEARING about them in songs, in the media, blah blah.


----------



## dangerouscurves

dr.pepper said:


> to clarify, not tired of big (a fantastic thing imho) butts in gen -- tired of hearing about them in songs, in the media, blah blah.



ita!!!


----------



## Staci_W

dr.pepper said:


> To clarify, not tired of big (a fantastic thing IMHO) butts in gen -- tired of HEARING about them in songs, in the media, blah blah.



Yes!


----------



## ByeKitty

I like small a$$es


----------



## berrydiva

dr.pepper said:


> To clarify, not tired of big (a fantastic thing IMHO) butts in gen -- tired of HEARING about them in songs, in the media, blah blah.





dangerouscurves said:


> ita!!!





Staci_W said:


> Yes!



Well it's always been a part of hip hop songs/culture because well....Its just that now, hip hop itself is mainstream and now it's the new 'pop' culture so it's kind of being adopted.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> IMO she's not excellent at anything.  She can act OK.  She can sing I guess enough to be allowed to record.   She can dance OK.  I guess she's famous because a lot of people think she's beautiful or sexy.



I'll give JennyLo her credit and say she's a pretty good dancer. Who do you think is a good dancer that you're comparing her to? (keep in mind she's just a hip hop dancer, not a ballerina...lol)


----------



## glistenpearls

sdkitty said:


> I just caught the end of that show.  What's she trying to prove?   That she can keep up with a 20-something-year-old?



I really don't know what she's up too. She has a great body and I would kill for that but twerking and wearing the bare minimum at 40 something (not that anything wrong with being 40!) seems..desperate, if that's the word.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I'll give JennyLo her credit and say she's a pretty good dancer. Who do you think is a good dancer that you're comparing her to? (keep in mind she's just a hip hop dancer, not a ballerina...lol)


ya got me there.  I'm not an authority on hip hop dancers.  but I'd be willing to venture that she's up there performing more because of her celeb status than her dancing skill


----------



## HavPlenty

berrydiva said:


> I'll give JennyLo her credit and say she's a pretty good dancer. Who do you think is a good dancer that you're comparing her to? (keep in mind she's just a hip hop dancer, not a ballerina...lol)


 
Mya, Janet Jackson, Aaliyah (RIP), All of TLC, Hell Britney Spears


----------



## berrydiva

HavPlenty said:


> Mya, Janet Jackson, Aaliyah (RIP), All of TLC, Hell Britney Spears


TLC?! what dancing? 

I rarely praise JennyLo for "talents" but I think she can hold her own with Mya, Aaliyah and Britney. Can she pop and lock like Mya? No. But then again neither can Britney nor Aaliyah. None of them are as smooth as Aaliyah with that hip roll and cool glide. However, they all make their dancing seem effortless and natural. Janet is on a class of her own.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was an average dancer at best. IMO. 

She was not a patch on Janet or Paula's fanny.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> She was not a patch on Janet or Paula's fanny.


Translation please?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Translation please?



Couldn't dance like them if she tried.


----------



## Lounorada

Please, just stop these shenanigans Jennifer...





















The eyes can't un-see.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All I'm getting is the "water/chair dance" scene from Flashdance and THAT was done 100x better.

Unless she's auditioning for the Spearmint Rhino - its a no from me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## ByeKitty

I've never been that impressed by J.Lo's dancing skills... I mean, she can obviously move pretty well, but I don't think there's anything in her dancing that really sets her apart. To me, J.Lo's "talents" are her looks, confidence and perseverance.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Please, just stop these shenanigans Jennifer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes can't un-see.



Well, she's limber....I'll give her that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> TLC?! what dancing?
> 
> I rarely praise JennyLo for "talents" but I think she can hold her own with Mya, Aaliyah and Britney. Can she pop and lock like Mya? No. But then again neither can Britney nor Aaliyah. None of them are as smooth as Aaliyah with that hip roll and cool glide. However, they all make their dancing seem effortless and natural. Janet is on a class of her own.



Like 100 years later I'm still trying to perfect the Aaliyah hip roll.. it aint working


----------



## Thingofbeauty

When you have to wax to sing a song, maybe you should take another look at your life choices.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ 

I wish she'd just throw in the towel already. Her dancing was weak during this performance. Don't ruin your legacy. It wasn't that great to begin with.


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^
> 
> I wish she'd just throw in the towel already. Her dancing was weak during this performance. Don't ruin your legacy. It wasn't that great to begin with.



Her current career choices just scream midlife crisis to me  She wasn't always like this, trying to keep up with the 20 year old... poptarts.


----------



## berrydiva

[MENTION]ha[/MENTION]





ByeKitty said:


> Her current career choices just scream midlife crisis to me  She wasn't always like this, trying to keep up with the 20 year old... poptarts.



That's because she was the main poptart.  Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Please, just stop these shenanigans Jennifer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes can't un-see.



Pretty sure I can gain something useful from these pics.


----------



## Staci_W

I would like to see female performers, across the board, wear more damn clothes. Stop dressing like hos and bending over. Why is this a thing?

I sound really old don't I ?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> TLC?! what dancing?
> 
> I rarely praise JennyLo for "talents" but I think she can hold her own with Mya, Aaliyah and Britney. Can she pop and lock like Mya? No. But then again neither can Britney nor Aaliyah. None of them are as smooth as Aaliyah with that hip roll and cool glide. However, they all make their dancing seem effortless and natural. Janet is on a class of her own.



Janet...good or bad class?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Janet...good or bad class?



Definitely good!


----------



## Nathalya

Staci_W said:


> I would like to see female performers, across the board, wear more damn clothes. Stop dressing like hos and bending over. Why is this a thing?
> 
> I sound really old don't I ?



Im 24 and I'm over this ish as well. Actually i've never been into it.


----------



## Lounorada

Staci_W said:


> I would like to see female performers, across the board, wear more damn clothes. Stop dressing like hos and bending over. Why is this a thing?
> 
> I sound really old don't I ?





Nathalya said:


> Im 24 and I'm over this ish as well. Actually i've never been into it.



Agree, I'm 25 and I'm so tired of it, why they always have to wear something that resembles underwear as a costume. There are incredible clothes and designs out there that are covered up but still sexy that would make great performance costumes, but yet no one bothers to wear them. Same goes for music videos, all half naked dancing around doing nothing that makes sense to the song, just an excuse to dance around half naked. Time to try something new, ladies of the music world.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think there is a time and place. I remember Tina and Diana wearing this stuff too. Well into their 40s and beyond. But they were relevant.

This woman has had maybe 1 hit in 10 years. Keeps releasing music and hitching her wagon to the latest fad-that fails miserably-hence we have glorified yoga in a sparkly leotard to distract from the hot garbage synching out of her mouth.

I cannot think of one female recording artist of the last 10-15 years that cites this woman as an inspiration yet she is treated as a music icon.


----------



## noitsyou

Her kids are going to be embarrassed. When my mum used to giggle and compliment guys half her age, I was mortified but this is worse,


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

As long as she's not hurting anyone and admittedly looking good, having the body and confidence to pull it off, why not?


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I think there is a time and place.* I remember Tina and Diana wearing this stuff too. Well into their 40s and beyond. But they were relevant.
> 
> This woman has had maybe 1 hit in 10 years. Keeps releasing music and hitching her wagon to the latest fad-that fails miserably-hence we have glorified yoga in a sparkly leotard to distract from the hot garbage synching out of her mouth.
> 
> I cannot think of one female recording artist of the last 10-15 years that cites this woman as an inspiration yet she is treated as a music icon.



Exactly! The problem is nowadays performers think every time and place is the right time and place to dress half naked for a performance. They need to switch it up a little.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think there is a time and place. I remember Tina and Diana wearing this stuff too. Well into their 40s and beyond. But they were relevant.
> 
> This woman has had maybe 1 hit in 10 years. Keeps releasing music and hitching her wagon to the latest fad-that fails miserably-hence we have glorified yoga in a sparkly leotard to distract from the hot garbage synching out of her mouth.
> 
> I cannot think of one female recording artist of the last 10-15 years that cites this woman as an inspiration yet she is treated as a music icon.


I hope no one thinks she's a music icon
She's not a musician at all IMO
She looks great and at 45 life isn't over but I guess if I were to be asked advice about her career, I'd say focus on business (selling clothes at Kohl's or whatever) and maybe try to get some good movie roles. She's not a great actress but I think she is OK.  
I'm sure between her earnings and child support she never has to worry about money.  So stop trying to keep up with the 20-somethings.  Grow up.  Think about your children.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Although to be fair, I think this song/music video has been one of her more successful releases. Album on the whole was her least successful though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not the clothes. Tina Turner used to get around in some risque' stuff too.

IMO it's the stripper-esque dance moves that take it to a different, lower level. There's nothing else there..the sing is sh*te so they went for the lowest denominator.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/23...ay-with-booty-performance-at-amas-2014-video/

Jennifer Lopez and Iggy Azalea look hot hot hot while performing at the end of the 2014 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles.

The ladies performed the remix version of Booty and they were joined on stage at the end of the performance by the shows host Pitbull.

Earlier in the night, J. Lo stepped out on the red carpet showing off a ton of skin in a super sexy dress.

FYI: Jennifers outfits were designed and made by Rob Zangardi and Mariel Haenn with Norman Silverman earrings.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/25...ding-after-american-music-awards-performance/

*Jennifer Lopez's Age Was Trending After American Music Awards Performance*

Jennifer Lopez is stunning on the cover of Harper Bazaars Russias December 2014, out on newsstands on Tuesday (November 25)!

The 45-year-old entertainers age has been a hot topic ever since she performed her latest single Booty at the 2014 American Music Awards with Iggy Azalea.

Twitter tells us Jennifer Lopez is 45. We all must make peace with the fact we will not look as good as her at 453525, one fan tweeted.

Another fan added, Jennifer Lopez is 45 and looks better than 99% of the girls I went to high school with.

Thank you everyone for all the lovegoodnight! #jloamas #amas, Jennifer wrote on Instagram after the show, which was hosted by Pitbull.


----------



## Nathalya

freespirit71 said:


> it's not the clothes. Tina turner used to get around in some risque' stuff too.
> 
> Imo it's the stripper-esque dance moves that take it to a different, lower level. There's nothing else there..the sing is sh*te so they went for the lowest denominator.



+1


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's not the clothes. Tina Turner used to get around in some risque' stuff too.
> 
> *IMO it's the stripper-esque dance moves that take it to a different, lower level. There's nothing else there..the sing is sh*te so they went for the lowest denominator*.



Yep I agree. Then the stripper-ish moves instantly take the look and performance to tacky-town.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/23...ay-with-booty-performance-at-amas-2014-video/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Iggy Azalea look hot hot hot while performing at the end of the 2014 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The ladies performed the remix version of Booty and they were joined on stage at the end of the performance by the shows host Pitbull.
> 
> Earlier in the night, J. Lo stepped out on the red carpet showing off a ton of skin in a super sexy dress.
> 
> FYI: Jennifers outfits were designed and made by Rob Zangardi and Mariel Haenn with Norman Silverman earrings.


That face!

That body!

Girl, take that Vegas contract, put on fabulous costumes and make millions singing your dance hits.

Buy more fabulous jewellery.

Become the face of something because whatever you're selling, I'm buying with how good you look.

Stop making Iggy Azalea look good.


----------



## Jewel Lover

She's an inspiration...and I think the dancing keeps her young. Really makes me want to get back into dancing more. And the earrings on the cover of Bazaar are fan-tastic!


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes gorgeous


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> That face!
> 
> That body!
> 
> Girl, take that Vegas contract, put on fabulous costumes and make millions singing your dance hits.
> 
> Buy more fabulous jewellery.
> 
> Become the face of something because whatever you're selling, I'm buying with how good you look.
> 
> Stop making Iggy Azalea look good.


----------



## Sassys

Promo shoots for American Idol


----------



## legaldiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's not the clothes. Tina Turner used to get around in some risque' stuff too.
> 
> IMO it's the stripper-esque dance moves that take it to a different, lower level. There's nothing else there..the sing is sh*te so they went for the lowest denominator.


 
ITA.  It's the subject matter of the song, and the fact the song is performed in front of a stupid stripper pole.  Is this really what you want your daughter to grow up emulating?  For crying out loud.  I don't care how "good" she looks physically at 45.  She portrays herself as desperate for attention and willing to sell out to the lowest common denominator in order to keep herself popular.

You know what looks great on a woman who is 45?  Not botox and leotards.  Integrity.


----------



## berrydiva

They all look like they need to poop in that last promo shot.


----------



## Swanky

Lmbo at that squint! Trying too hard...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Or maybe an eye test, and they'e all near sighted.


----------



## Nathalya

Bwahahahaaha


----------



## Freckles1

lanasyogamama said:


> Or maybe an eye test, and they'e all near sighted.




3 of the 4 of them are in their 40's.....
It's what my eye doctor would call "age appropriate " vision. Ha!!


----------



## Bentley1

The last promo photo looks like a spoof. They can't be serious!?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> They all look like they need to poop in that last promo shot.



They look homeless.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They were trying to bring the fierce and ended up bringing the constipated.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They were trying to bring the fierce and ended up bringing the constipated.


----------



## Lounorada

At the 'American Idol XIV' Red Carpet Event at CBS Televison City on December 9, 2014 in Los Angeles, California























Zimbio


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It was bound to happen but her age is starting to show and has been for a while...the smokey eye isn't really  helping either.

The Thomas Wylde skirt is nice but the styling is terrible.  This look is a miss for me.


----------



## Nathalya

Nope nope nope. Not liking one single thing of that outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Every piece of that outfit is fugly, except for the bracelets and rings.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It was bound to happen but her age is starting to show and has been for a while...the smokey eye isn't really  helping either.
> 
> The Thomas Wylde skirt is nice but the styling is terrible.  This look is a miss for me.


I was just thinking that she looks a bit long in the tooth for this outfit. I don't know if it's that smokey eye but this is not a good look for her at all.


----------



## littlerock

Those boots don't work for me. Is the skirt Tom Ford?


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It was bound to happen but her age is starting to show and has been for a while...the smokey eye isn't really  helping either.
> 
> The Thomas Wylde skirt is nice but the styling is terrible.  This look is a miss for me.


I'm not seeing the age in these picks. What am I missing? She's looked older in other photos than this one, imo.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> I'm not seeing the age in these picks. What am I missing? She's looked older in other photos than this one, imo.




I agree. It's the bad make-up that isn't doing her any favours.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> I'm not seeing the age in these picks. What am I missing? She's looked older in other photos than this one, imo.



 You might not be missing anything,it could be just me. For me it's her eyes, the makeup isn't helping but she just looks...stale. Hard for me to say because I love JLo, maybe she just had an off day.



littlerock said:


> Those boots don't work for me. Is the skirt Tom Ford?



Pre-spring '15 Thomas Wylde.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You might not be missing anything,it could be just me. For me it's her eyes, the makeup isn't helping but she just looks...stale. Hard for me to say because I love JLo, maybe she just had an off day.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-spring '15 Thomas Wylde.


I agree about the makeup. It looks terrible and ashy. I don't know if maybe she thinks she can pull off any color but she can't. Gun metal metallics like "pewter" don't flatter her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think her eyes look tired. And agree, the silver/pewter just isn't a good colour for her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lanasyogamama said:


> Or maybe an eye test, and they'e all near sighted.


 
Lmao..


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> They look homeless.




Lmao &#128516;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What is this fresh folly?!?!

Apart from the jewellery she looks horrible. 

No no no JLo.


----------



## clydekiwi

I think shes beautiful as always


----------



## EmileLove

She needs to embrace her age and dress more sophisticated. "Jenny from the block" happened more than 10 years ago. She needs to let that look go.


----------



## Barbora

Her manicurist needs to do a better job too.


----------



## usmcwifey

Is she wearing all her rings from her previous marriages?! Geez those are some rocks!


----------



## Sassys

Using the 2nd pic as my 2015 Workout inspiration


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stunning!


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes beautiful and all natural


----------



## Freckles1

I like it &#128540;


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

Her abs are amazing. Why does cheese and booze have to be so tasty on their own or as a couple?!


----------



## mama13drama99

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are amazing. Why does cheese and booze have to be so tasty on their own or as a couple?!




Tell me about it!


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are amazing. Why does cheese and booze have to be so tasty on their own or as a couple?!


And bread!


----------



## tomz_grl

She's been doing the Tracy Anderson Method. Time to get on that train...


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are amazing. Why does cheese and booze have to be so tasty on their own or as a couple?!



If only these two things didn't exist, that would probably help my figure a great deal...


----------



## NicolesCloset

tomz_grl said:


> She's been doing the Tracy Anderson Method. Time to get on that train...


What is that method?


----------



## carlinha

NicolesCloset said:


> What is that method?




It's a workout program created by Tracy Anderson


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Using the 2nd pic as my 2015 Workout inspiration



She looks good with simple clothes.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18...he-red-carpet-at-people-magazine-awards-2014/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a daring look in a low-cut bodysuit while attending the 2014 People Magazine Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday evening (December 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 45-year-old entertainer was joined on the red carpet for the big event by her The Boy Next Door co-star Ryan Guzman along with his girlfriend Melanie Iglesias.

Whats goin on everyone!? Ill be presenting at the #PEOPLEMagazineAwards! Tune in to watch live at 9pm ET on @nbc, Ryan tweeted before the show.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Naeem Khan bodysuit, Charlotte Olympia shoes, and Norman Silverman earrings.


----------



## prettyprincess

her body looks insane but the thick eyeliner makes her look older.


----------



## MarvelGirl

What is up with her lipgloss in the second pic? Is it put on above her top lip to make her lips look fuller?


----------



## stylemepretty

I'd hate to have to wash off all that body shimmer before bed.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18...he-red-carpet-at-people-magazine-awards-2014/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez rocks a daring look in a low-cut bodysuit while attending the 2014 People Magazine Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday evening (December 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 45-year-old entertainer was joined on the red carpet for the big event by her The Boy Next Door co-star Ryan Guzman along with his girlfriend Melanie Iglesias.
> 
> Whats goin on everyone!? Ill be presenting at the #PEOPLEMagazineAwards! Tune in to watch live at 9pm ET on @nbc, Ryan tweeted before the show.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Naeem Khan bodysuit, Charlotte Olympia shoes, and Norman Silverman earrings.


That's a "no" from me...


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> I'd hate to have to wash off all that body shimmer before bed.


Right there with you. The amount of "stuff" they wear on them just to take pics makes me cringe at the thought of having to take it all off.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You mean you cringe at the thought of the poor minion whose job it is to remove it?


----------



## Freckles1

prettyprincess said:


> her body looks insane but the thick eyeliner makes her look older.




Yep. Bad bad bad


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the jumper. Looks great on her. However, the makeup makes her look older. &#128513;


----------



## Lounorada

I don't know if she has had the same make-up artist all these years but her make-up used to be flawless and immaculately applied years ago along with her perfectly groomed eyebrows, up until she married Marc A. then it started to go down hill IMO. So if she is still during the same MUA then she needs to fire them because they've lost their touch. And if it's a different MUA then she needs to fire them also because they are useless at their job and should find a new career.
Her make-up is terrible in those last pictures.


----------



## Jayne1

Bad lighting, I guess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> I don't know if she has had the same make-up artist all these years but her make-up used to be flawless and immaculately applied years ago along with her perfectly groomed eyebrows, up until she married Marc A. then it started to go down hill IMO. So if she is still during the same MUA then she needs to fire them because they've lost their touch. And if it's a different MUA then she needs to fire them also because they are useless at their job and should find a new career.
> Her make-up is terrible in those last pictures.



When Scott Barnes did her makeup she always looked flawless. Mary Philips is responsible for her makeup these days  Jennifer should fire Mary and go back to Scott immediately.


----------



## angelcove

^i was just about to post the same thing abt Scott Barnes!! She looked her best when he did her makeup!


----------



## peppermintpatty

ladylouboutin08 said:


> when scott barnes did her makeup she always looked flawless. Mary philips is responsible for her makeup these days  jennifer should fire mary and go back to scott immediately.



+1


----------



## lanasyogamama

The full length photo looked so great, but yikes to that close up!


----------



## clydekiwi

Shes so pretty


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't she and Scott have a falling out?


----------



## Tivo

I may be remembering incorrectly but didn't she bust him for gossiping about her to tabloids?


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> I may be remembering incorrectly but didn't she bust him for gossiping about her to tabloids?




Yes, I believe that was it!


----------



## Tivo

These are from the Daily Mail...

I know there are photoshopping and lighting shenanigans afoot here, but she looks amazing. I'll have what she's having.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Aging gracefully


----------



## terebina786

Her face looks amazing in these pics.


----------



## kaitydid

Wow, she looks great!


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great!


----------



## Derigueur

I love the outfit wonder where the sweater is from


----------



## Tivo

Derigueur said:


> I love the outfit wonder where the sweater is from


I dunno, but Im sure a very similar knockoff is available at a Banana Republic somewhere.

*ETA*: JLo has got to be crying herself to sleep at night over not having a steady man right now. She isn't about this single life, lol. I see another dancer in her future in 3...2...1


----------



## berrydiva

She looks fantastic.


----------



## Lounorada

Derigueur said:


> I love the outfit wonder where the sweater is from




Sweater is by Brunello Cucinelli
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10735253.aspx


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Sweater is by Brunello Cucinelli
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10735253.aspx


I'm here for you and all your glory. I love Cucinelli sweaters.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Sweater is by Brunello Cucinelli
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10735253.aspx


I.would.never.


----------



## Freckles1

She rocks. Don't care what the haters say. I think she's great


----------



## Carson123

She is a freak of nature that doesn't age. Amazing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beautiful


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm here for you and all your glory. I love Cucinelli sweaters.


----------



## Lounorada

She really looks great in the last set of pictures.
Nice outfit, make-up, face and body look great, hair is hit & miss, but overall she looks gorgeous.
Keep the good work up J.Lo! More looks like this and she'll be doing good


----------



## ByeKitty

She gets better looking with age to me


----------



## angelcove

Derigueur said:


> I love the outfit wonder where the sweater is from




Love the sweater too!!  I May have to try the monochromatic look again.


----------



## angelcove

berrydiva said:


> I'm here for you and all your glory. I love Cucinelli sweaters.




Um. I need the target version please. Lol


----------



## Tivo

angelcove said:


> Um. I need the target version please. Lol


The sweater doesn't look very well made based on the link.


----------



## prettyprincess

Carson123 said:


> She is a freak of nature that doesn't age. Amazing.


LOL! seriously though, no horrible fillers or surgery and she just gets better with age!


----------



## summer2815

angelcove said:


> Um. I need the target version please. Lol



Someone I believe mentioned a Banana Republic version.  I will need that option or the Target one.


----------



## azania

prettyprincess said:


> LOL! seriously though, no horrible fillers or surgery and she just gets better with age!




IMO she is an example of GOOD plastic surgery.


----------



## Lounorada

angelcove said:


> Um. I need the target version please. Lol





summer2815 said:


> Someone I believe mentioned a Banana Republic version.  I will need that option or the Target one.



I remember seeing this one by GAP recently, it's similar to J.Los. (only minus the sequins)
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=99346&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=981974032#


----------



## knasarae

Tivo said:


> I dunno, but Im sure a very similar knockoff is available at a Banana Republic somewhere.
> 
> *ETA*:* JLo has got to be crying herself to sleep at night over not having a steady man right now. She isn't about this single life, lol. I see another dancer in her future in 3...2...1*



Or maybe a repeat.  I ready today that she and Casper are back together.


----------



## summer2815

Lounorada said:


> I remember seeing this one by GAP recently, it's similar to J.Los. (only minus the sequins)
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=99346&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=981974032#



Thanks!


----------



## prettyprincess

azania said:


> IMO she is an example of GOOD plastic surgery.



I disagree, where on her face has she had plastic surgery? Shes aging gracefully.


----------



## prettyprincess

Young Jlo, and Jlo w no makeup. The only difference is hair color and shes a bit older in the no makeup pic.


----------



## Swanky

nose job and injectables for sure IMO

disfriends.com












she's done her lips before IMO as well


----------



## prettyprincess

Nah, nose looks exactly the same as when she was younger. The only difference in those pics is makeup.


----------



## Swanky

Not IMO 

I think the works she has done/keeps up w/ is exquisite BTW, but it's not all natural.


----------



## prettyprincess

fillers are beyond obvious, where do you see fillers on her face?


----------



## Swanky

This schnoz 










is different than this one IMO




beinglatino.com


----------



## Swanky

I think she does her laugh lines and a little in the lips still as well.  Whatever she did/still does looks perfect IMO.


----------



## prettyprincess

looks like the same nose to me.


----------



## Swanky

ok


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Beautiful either way!


----------



## azania

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not IMO
> 
> I think the works she has done/keeps up w/ is exquisite BTW, but it's not all natural.




I totally agree with everything. It's not a bad thing at all, it's just the truth. I don't think there is any 100% natural celeb out there, especially 40+.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm pretty sure Jenny Lo had a nose job done. That being said, it was tasteful enough to continue to make her look like her former self and she does allow herself to age gracefully. Whatever she's doing to maintain is lovely and not excessive.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she does her laugh lines and a little in the lips still as well.  Whatever she did/still does looks perfect IMO.



I think she had something done too. Not sure about the nose (all noses look the same to me in general - lol) but fillers/botox, yes.


----------



## Jayne1

I think she's done everything all the celebs do (nose and teeth, for sure) but the other stuff is so well done, we can't really see what it is.  She isn't looking older and how is that possible. That's _great_ plastic surgery.  We can't pinpoint anything.


----------



## Tivo

I think it's her diet too. Lots of water and working out. And pounds of makeup. I'm sure she works out to get her skin flushed and dewy the day of an event. That glow comes from exercise.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I think it's her diet too. Lots of water and working out. And pounds of makeup. I'm sure she works out to get her skin flushed and dewy the day of an event. That glow comes from exercise.


I agree I think she does have a great complexion and a glow (didn't she name a fragrance after her complexion)? But what we see when she's posing for the paps is a caked-on glow, which is crazy, because they are covering her natural glow with a caked-on, made-up glow.

She also wears a slightly lighter contact lens, which I find fascinating because it is so subtle. I saw her once, back in her Selena days, when she was just getting recognition and we were photographing in the same room and she had dark brown eyes.


----------



## Antonia

berrydiva said:


> I'm pretty sure Jenny Lo had a nose job done. That being said, it was tasteful enough to continue to make her look like her former self and she does allow herself to age gracefully. Whatever she's doing to maintain is lovely and not excessive.


 
I agree 1000% with this statement!  When she first came to the scene, her hair was dark and curly and she was very pale skinned.  Now her hair is straighter/longer/lighter and she always has a sun kissed look.  She definitely looks better now than 20 years ago and even if she's had some work done, it's subtle IMO.


----------



## Freckles1

I think a lot  of women "peak" in their 20's and 30's and I absolutely think JLo is coming into her own in her 40's. I can't tell if she's had a nose job. Regardless she looks great.


----------



## Tivo

I don't think JLo had her nose done. I think she's just older and her face has thinned. That said, I was also wrong about Halle Berry's nose job which I didn't realize until a few years ago.


----------



## azania

Freckles1 said:


> I think a lot  of women "peak" in their 20's and 30's and I absolutely think JLo is coming into her own in her 40's. I can't tell if she's had a nose job. Regardless she looks great.




That's very true. 
One thing I do see with other women is that they just simply fail to maintain a healthy lifestyle, maintain their weight and look after them. It takes work to look good after a certain age and many are just not used to working for a thing that used to be natural to them.


----------



## Tivo

azania said:


> That's very true.
> One thing I do see with other women is that they just simply fail to maintain a healthy lifestyle, maintain their weight and look after them. It takes work to look good after a certain age and many are just not used to working for a thing that used to be natural to them.


Word!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is at her best when she isn't on stage trying to proove she can still party like its 1999.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her nose looks exactly the same as it did when she was younger to me... Any changes in its shape, if there are any, can be due to her losing fat in the face with age. When I get skinnier, my nose also gets slightly slimmer.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's had work, but it's GOOD work. Subtle. She should be the poster girl for it in a town that can't help but go too far overboard with fillers/injectables/surgery.

She's ageing well, rather than looking heavily modified.

And I agree, she lives a clean lifestyle and it shows.


----------



## prettyprincess

ByeKitty said:


> Her nose looks exactly the same as it did when she was younger to me... Any changes in its shape, if there are any, can be due to her losing fat in the face with age. When I get skinnier, my nose also gets slightly slimmer.



And she obviously does contouring.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I don't think she had a nose job at all. People post different angles of her face then say she she had work done. Botox, fillers maybe but nose job nope.


----------



## Jayne1

She probably just did the tip and didn't have to break the bone?  It's the cutest button nose now.


----------



## Swanky

It's FOR SURE been refined IMO.  A nose job doesn't have to be extreme.


----------



## Tivo

But where is the evidence of a scalpel? Where has it been refined because the shape looks exactly the same she just had some extra weight in the old pics.


----------



## Swanky

Not IMO, looks different to me!


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> But where is the evidence of a scalpel? Where has it been refined because the shape looks exactly the same she just had some extra weight in the old pics.



Ita, I dont see a refined nose in any of her no makeup pics. I think some women just cant stand that shes naturally beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

Lmfao :lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I agree I think she does have a great complexion and a glow (didn't she name a fragrance after her complexion)? But what we see when she's posing for the paps is a caked-on glow, which is crazy, because they are covering her natural glow with a caked-on, made-up glow.
> 
> 
> 
> She also wears a slightly lighter contact lens, which I find fascinating because it is so subtle. I saw her once, back in her Selena days, when she was just getting recognition and we were photographing in the same room and she had dark brown eyes.




You're really good at picking up on the dark eyed ladies who wear lighter contacts. &#128513;I can barely pick up on the differences in light/dark brown eyes most of the time. Didn't you mention Kylie J wears light brown contacts as well. I wonder if it's just lighting (like with blue eyes that change shades) or if it's actual contacts?


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart are back on!*



 www.wonderwall.com
                                                        By Mark Gray          17 hrs ago             
    





                                               © John Shearer/Invision/AP             Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart are back on!               Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart are apparently giving it another go!
Entertainment  Tonight is reporting that the former couple are back on again and that  they rang in the New Year together in Las Vegas as J.Lo performed a  semi-private show at Caesars Palace.
Following the concert, "Jenny  from the Block" was reportedly holding hands with a mystery man  backstage, but Casper was not identified as the mystery man at the time.
The couple dated for three years before splitting in June 2014, but they've remained cordial.
Shortly  before breaking up, J.Lo spoke about love with ET, saying, "A  relationship should be supportive, uplift you, it should make you feel  confident, feel better, they should be adding to the relationship that's  already inside you."
But even Jennifer can laugh at her rocky  track record. At a recent taping of "American Idol," J.Lo  said she is  great in relationships, but admitted that she has a penchant for picking  the wrong guys.
Best of luck to the couple ... again.


----------



## berrydiva

Aww c'mon Jenny Lo. She can't stay single sheesh.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> You're really good at picking up on the dark eyed ladies who wear lighter contacts. &#55357;&#56833;I can barely pick up on the differences in light/dark brown eyes most of the time. Didn't you mention Kylie J wears light brown contacts as well. I wonder if it's just lighting (like with blue eyes that change shades) or if it's actual contacts?


I have brown eyes, although not as dark as JLo or Kylie&#8230; so I always notice when brown eyes suddenly get lighter.

I also wondered if it was bright lights that flashed and made their eyes lighter, but I think many who make their living just being pretty for the camera use every trick, every embellishment because brown eyes can look flat in pictures.

From what I've noticed, some brown eyed beauties never use a lighter contact, like Cindy Crawford, but others, like JLo, seem, to use them as part of their glam look&#8230;  false eyelashes, luminous makeup, extensions, veneers and a coloured contact that give more depth to the eye and make them pop a bit more.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Casper? Again? Okaaaaay Jennifer....*smh*


----------



## Tivo

JLo ain't about that single life!


----------



## beekmanhill

I think the bridge of her nose is obviously thinner.  If you see her sister, Linda, you can see her bridge remains bigger.  She was on TV here for quite a while, does radio now I think.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I dunno, they're both adults, they're both single so if they miss each other and want to give it another go, why not?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> You're really good at picking up on the dark eyed ladies who wear lighter contacts. &#128513;I can barely pick up on the differences in light/dark brown eyes most of the time. Didn't you mention Kylie J wears light brown contacts as well. I wonder if it's just lighting (like with blue eyes that change shades) or if it's actual contacts?




I know this is not directed to me but I always know when someone wears colored contact lenses. I've been wearing colored contact lenses since I was 18 and I've tried all the brands in the market. I even had custom made ones from a company in LA and they make lenses for movies. Lol. Colored contact lenses are fun. The thing is, colored contact lenses that are approves by FDA are the most fake looking ones so when these celebrities wear them I know immediately. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, they're both adults, they're both single so if they miss each other and want to give it another go, why not?




Buuuuut, fool me once shame you, fool me twice shame me.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> I know this is not directed to me but I always know when someone wears colored contact lenses. I've been wearing colored contact lenses since I was 18 and I've tried all the brands in the market. I even had custom made ones from a company in LA and they make lenses for movies. Lol. Colored contact lenses are fun. The thing is, colored contact lenses that are approves by FDA are the most fake looking ones so when these celebrities wear them I know immediately. Lol.


Oh, tell us when you see!

I see brown eyes that are suddenly hazel, or a pretty shade of pale sandy brown  or smokey topaz and I just assume they are contacts. But you would know for sure.

I wrote somewhere else that I know many are contraband and that it's illegal in the US to sell any contact lenses (corrective or cosmetic) without a prescription, but many celebs do need glasses anyway&#8230;


----------



## Docjeun

prettyprincess said:


> Ita, I dont see a refined nose in any of her no makeup pics. I think some women just cant stand that shes naturally beautiful.


Lol!


----------



## azania

dangerouscurves said:


> I know this is not directed to me but I always know when someone wears colored contact lenses. I've been wearing colored contact lenses since I was 18 and I've tried all the brands in the market. I even had custom made ones from a company in LA and they make lenses for movies. Lol. Colored contact lenses are fun. The thing is, colored contact lenses that are approves by FDA are the most fake looking ones so when these celebrities wear them I know immediately. Lol.




IMO beyonce also wears colored contacts sometimes. What do you think? 
Do you agree on JLO? 
I have dark eyes and I would love to try, but never have.


----------



## Jayne1

How did she go from fair and slightly olive skin brunette to a golden, sun-kissed, luminous blonde?  lol


----------



## Freckles1

ByeKitty said:


> Her nose looks exactly the same as it did when she was younger to me... Any changes in its shape, if there are any, can be due to her losing fat in the face with age. When I get skinnier, my nose also gets slightly slimmer.




My nose has definitely "thinned" with age.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> How did she go from fair and slightly olive skin brunette to a golden, sun-kissed, luminous blonde?  lol



Well, to be fair, we all use a little of this and that ie haircolour, fake tan (not me I'm pale skin and embracing it..lol) or different foundation now and then


----------



## dangerouscurves

azania said:


> IMO beyonce also wears colored contacts sometimes. What do you think?
> Do you agree on JLO?
> I have dark eyes and I would love to try, but never have.




From pictures of Beyonce that I've seen I don't think she wears contact lenses. She has medium brown eyes that can get lighter under strong light, such as the sun or studio lights. J Lol does wear contacts sometimes. I think she wears Solotica brand that can blend with your eye color.

I wear Desio and Solotica. You should try them. No contacts look natural but they come close and don't look robotic like Freshlook or Bausch & Lomb.


----------



## azania

dangerouscurves said:


> From pictures of Beyonce that I've seen I don't think she wears contact lenses. She has medium brown eyes that can get lighter under strong light, such as the sun or studio lights. J Lol does wear contacts sometimes. I think she wears Solotica brand that can blend with your eye color.
> 
> I wear Desio and Solotica. You should try them. No contacts look natural but they come close and don't look robotic like Freshlook or Bausch & Lomb.




Thank you very much. I will try one of these brands! I think I will go with honey or brown green, because my hair and my eyes are pretty dark. And I don't know who has naturally grey eyes that some girls get grey contacts. 
Thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> From pictures of Beyonce that I've seen I don't think she wears contact lenses. She has medium brown eyes that can get lighter under strong light, such as the sun or studio lights. J Lol does wear contacts sometimes. I think she wears Solotica brand that can blend with your eye color.
> 
> I wear Desio* and Solicit. You should try them. *No contacts look natural but they come close and don't look robotic like Freshlook or Bausch & Lomb.



NO contacts look natural? I didn't realize that.

I do notice when someone has oddly bright turquoise eyes or something exceptionally light and colourful, especially when it goes against their natural complexion, but I thought some people could get away with the more subtle ones looking natural&#8230; no?


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> From pictures of Beyonce that I've seen I don't think she wears contact lenses. She has medium brown eyes that can get lighter under strong light, such as the sun or studio lights. J Lol does wear contacts sometimes. I think she wears Solotica brand that can blend with your eye color.
> 
> I wear Desio and Solotica. You should try them. No contacts look natural but they come close and don't look robotic like Freshlook or Bausch & Lomb.



Solotica has the most beautiful contacts I've worn for my very very dark brown eyes. When I wear Quartzo, people come up to me all the time and compliment my eyes. Michelle Phan wears them in her Youtube videos too. But they are very uncomfortable... I can't wear them for more than a few hours.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Solotica has the most beautiful contacts I've worn for my very very dark brown eyes. When I wear Quartzo, people come up to me all the time and compliment my eyes. Michelle Phan wears them in her Youtube videos too. But they are very uncomfortable... I can't wear them for more than a few hours.


Aren't Michelle Phan's eyes brown in all her videos or am I missing something?  I don't really watch her.

So in your opinion, which are the most natural looking? 

When you wear Quartzo, and people comment, does that mean they are noticeable and not natural looking?

I don't know why I'm asking, my eye doctor tells me he doesn't want me to wear coloured contacts and won't prescribe any.  lol


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Aren't Michelle Phan's eyes brown in all her videos or am I missing something?  I don't really watch her.
> 
> So in your opinion, which are the most natural looking?
> 
> When you wear Quartzo, and people comment, does that mean they are noticeable and not natural looking?
> 
> I don't know why I'm asking, my eye doctor tells me he doesn't want me to wear coloured contacts and won't prescribe any.  lol



Phan's eyes are different colors depending on which video you're watching. From green to gray to brown. She has mentioned Solotica in a few videos too, that's how I first heard of them. People comment on my Solotica contacts because they turn my eyes into a piercing Gigi Hadid color. I suppose it's not "natural" because no Asian has that eye color naturally but idgaf, I wear em to look hot, not natural lol. I already got Lasik and my eye dr says it's perfectly fine to wear color contacts (*once in awhile) so just depends on how conservative the doc is.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Phan's eyes are different colors depending on which video you're watching. From green to gray to brown. She has mentioned Solotica in a few videos too, that's how I first heard of them. People comment on my Solotica contacts because they turn my eyes into a piercing Gigi Hadid color. I suppose it's not "natural" because no Asian has that eye color naturally but idgaf, I wear em to look hot, not natural lol. I already got Lasik and my eye dr says it's perfectly fine to wear color contacts so just depends on how conservative the doc is.


My eye doctor is very conservative, that's for sure.  I'm also conservative which is why I just listen to him.

So, which is the most natural - Quartzo or Solotica, assuming I don't want to look hot?  lol


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> My eye doctor is very conservative, that's for sure.  I'm also conservative which is why I just listen to him.
> 
> So, which is the most natural - Quartzo or Solotica, assuming I don't want to look hot?  lol



Quartzo is the name of a color by Solotica. I haven't tried any other colors by the brand but I assume if you wanted something natural looking then go for something close to your eye color?

Attached a pic of Quartzo for reference


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Quartzo is the name of a color by Solotica. I haven't tried any other colors by the brand but I assume if you wanted something natural looking then go for something close to your eye color?
> 
> Attached a pic of Quartzo for reference


Oh, I see!  But you said Solotica is uncomfortable no?

Very pretty eyes you have there


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/11/jennifer-lopez-shows-tons-of-leg-at-the-golden-globes-2015/

Jennifer Lopez strikes a pose and shows off her legs for days on the red carpet at the 2015 Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Sunday (January 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 45-year-old actress and singer will be presenting an award on stage tonight  be sure to stay tuned!

Make sure to watch the 2015 Golden Globes, hosted by Tina Fey and Amy Poehler, TONIGHT at 8/7c on NBC.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad dress.


----------



## Midge S

I am torn.  she looks good of course (her hair looks a little dry though) but the cape effect... I don't know.  I might like it a little better if it was separate, but as it is she is going to be dragging around a lot of dress all night.


----------



## horse17

she looks unbelievable..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's giving me 1970's glam queen vibes - and I am here for it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the cape effect. She doesn't look that good though. And she's always wearing the same thing. Why is she even getting invited to these shows?


----------



## Lounorada

Hhmmm... I'm not liking the bad make-up, drag queen hair or the orange tan and the dress is a little too tight around the bust.
This would have been incredible with her hair back in a low bun and softer make-up with maybe a colour lip.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not bad. She has looked better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's okay..I like the color.


----------



## Compass Rose

Oh my God...really.  She looks like a sparkley walking mattress in that dress!


----------



## angelcove

She looks like a superhero.


----------



## Swanky

I like it  . . . . until I see the wires poking her boobs.  Ill fitting and painful looking.


----------



## Swanky

and the gaping mouth is obnox. . . 
Besides the wires and her mouth breather pose I actually think she looks hot! lol! I'd rather see nothing poking her breasts and her mouth being more natural.









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Menounos-Giuliana-Rancic-walk-red-carpet.html


----------



## oo_let_me_see

This bish is GORGOEUS. Love the whole look on her, but only her. lol


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She's someone who only gets invited to make a fashion statement. They don't invite her for fantastic movies/music


----------



## jenny70

horse17 said:


> she looks unbelievable..




+1!  
If we could all look this fabulous at 45!


----------



## Freckles1

She's great


----------



## simona7

She looks fabulous! She never disappoints on the red carpet.


----------



## dangerouscurves

azania said:


> Thank you very much. I will try one of these brands! I think I will go with honey or brown green, because my hair and my eyes are pretty dark. And I don't know who has naturally grey eyes that some girls get grey contacts.
> Thank you!




No problemo! Feel free to PM me if you need more info about colored contact lenses


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and the gaping mouth is obnox. . .
> Besides the wires and her mouth breather pose I actually think she looks hot! lol! I'd rather see nothing poking her breasts and her mouth being more natural.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/12/249B650B00000578-2905803-image-a-306_1421022291333.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/12/249B64FC00000578-2905803-image-m-305_1421022279147.jpg
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Menounos-Giuliana-Rancic-walk-red-carpet.html




Hahaha!!!


----------



## Docjeun

My hair is very dark, try all colors, the right shade of blue is pretty too, usually a sapphire blue I find to be the best.
I hate that dress.


----------



## Bentley1

Hate the hair, makeup and dress. Way too much going on


----------



## beekmanhill

Didn't like her look at all last night, very dated, imo.  The ones who looked good were way more streamlined.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the whole 70s thing she has going on from top to bottom. She looks good.


----------



## Lounorada

At the 2015 Weinstein Company and Netflix Golden Globes After Party at Robinsons May Lot on January 11, 2015 in Beverly Hills, California



























Zimbio


----------



## Swanky

http://www.zimbio.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the look!  Maybe I'd fix the boob poke, but that's it!


----------



## Tivo

JLo was flawless from top to bottom.


----------



## zippie

She needs to Quit doing that stupid mouth pose, she looks like a fool.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Did anyone hear Jeremy Renner tell her she had "Golden Globes" when they were presenting? &#128521;


----------



## BagOuttaHell

NOOOOOOOOOOO Porn mouth gives me jokes and life.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

BagOuttaHell said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO Porn mouth gives me jokes and life.



Yes! It was funny and seemed unscripted, he gave her the envelope to open and she said, "ok, I've got the nails." And he said, "You've got the Golden Globes too" lol


----------



## Swanky

He's recently single!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know...Renner is fighting off rumours he's gay and has been for many years (Ted Casablanca from E apparently got fired for using JR's real name accidentally in a blind item).

http://www.therealstevegray.com/2012/07/ted-casablanca-fired-from-e-for-outing-jeremy-renner/

Now with his baby mama citing fraud...this seemed both sleazy and staged IMHO. Not on JLo's part.


----------



## Jayne1

zippie said:


> She needs to Quit doing that stupid mouth pose, she looks like a fool.


What?  She's the Queen of the open mouth red carpet pose!  lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh yeah. Renner was frontin'. He is a great actor. But not that great. lol.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know...Renner is fighting off rumours he's gay and has been for many years (Ted Casablanca from E apparently got fired for using JR's real name accidentally in a blind item).
> 
> http://www.therealstevegray.com/2012/07/ted-casablanca-fired-from-e-for-outing-jeremy-renner/
> 
> Now with his baby mama citing fraud...this seemed both sleazy and staged IMHO. Not on JLo's part.


Old rumor with legs.


----------



## Jayne1

What's going on with the ripples?  Just the pinning of the dress?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Jayne1 said:


> What's going on with the ripples?  Just the pinning of the dress?



Makeup looks pretty bad in this pic    Is there ANY male actor in Hollywood who hasn't been suspected of being gay?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I actually do think JR is at least, bisexual which is no big deal. What do I care who he sleeps with? But for him and his career, that may be another thing. Some actors just don't want it to be public and fair enough.

Ted C abruptly left E! and his uber popular column The Awful Truth, two days after the Renner mistake. JR at the time was a star on the rise backed by a lot of people.

So no...I dont think every actor in HW is gay but I also  believe a lot that are don't want it public knowledge either.

So maybe the comment with JLo was a bit diversionary from his other stories in the media at the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So no...I dont think every actor in HW is gay but I also  believe a lot that are don't want it public knowledge either.


Agreed. For some it's simply privacy, man or woman, they would want their love life to remain private. Then for others there's the brand image they have to worry about most times. It's hard to sell a newcomer as a sex symbol to women if he's gay...and then they often get stuck in that box...making it more difficult. I'm like you, I could care less who anyone is sleeping with...it hardly has any impact on my life so why should I care.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hair and makeup are terrible but I liked her GG dress. I just wish she would step outside of her Murad bubble. I knew she would be wearing him before she even stepped foot on the carpet, it's her go to for award shows. 



Tivo said:


> These are from the Daily Mail...
> 
> I know there are photoshopping and lighting shenanigans afoot here, but she looks amazing. I'll have what she's having.
> 
> View attachment 2854079
> View attachment 2854080
> View attachment 2854081
> View attachment 2854082
> View attachment 2854083



Yessssss! I love, love, love this look.


----------



## Midge S

I like her after party look far better.  

And I thought Renner was tacky.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress looks painful on her books. I do like that dress, but it didn't fit and the look was a mess. 
Her after party look was a mess too.


----------



## Nathalya

Nm


----------



## lulu212121

I thought she looked good minus the mouth.


Renner was beyond tacky. What a sexist thing to say to a woman. This is 2015, not 1955. He needs to be taught to respect women. I can see why his divorce may be contentious. She's accomplished way more than him.


----------



## Tivo

lulu212121 said:


> I thought she looked good minus the mouth.
> 
> 
> Renner was beyond tacky. What a sexist thing to say to a woman. This is 2015, not 1955. He needs to be taught to respect women. I can see why his divorce may be contentious. She's accomplished way more than him.


Um JLo's tits were practically announcing the award. The tasteful and demure train had already left.


----------



## lulu212121

Tivo said:


> Um JLo's tits were practically announcing the award. The tasteful and demure train had already left.


So. Men are expected to use self control these days. JLo has been dressing like this since the 1990's. We've all seen it before.


----------



## Tivo

Oh please. JLo wanted comments on her "globes" that's why she put them on display in front of millions of people. Let's not get it twisted.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did anyone hear Jeremy Renner tell her she had "Golden Globes" when they were presenting? &#128521;


Classic! Lol this was my second favorite part of the show. Lmao! After they roasted Clooney by citing his wife's achievements. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know...Renner is fighting off rumours he's gay and has been for many years (Ted Casablanca from E apparently got fired for using JR's real name accidentally in a blind item).
> 
> http://www.therealstevegray.com/2012/07/ted-casablanca-fired-from-e-for-outing-jeremy-renner/
> 
> Now with his baby mama citing fraud...this seemed both sleazy and staged IMHO. Not on JLo's part.


Both ways, maybe. Straight gay? Um  hardly likely.


lulu212121 said:


> I thought she looked good minus the mouth.
> 
> 
> Renner was beyond tacky. What a sexist thing to say to a woman. This is 2015, not 1955. He needs to be taught to respect women. I can see why his divorce may be contentious. She's accomplished way more than him.


Wth? You can't be serious.  She knew what she was doing when she put her bust out like that. 


Tivo said:


> Um JLo's tits were practically announcing the award. The tasteful and demure train had already left.


Lol thank you...



lulu212121 said:


> So. Men are expected to use self control these days. JLo has been dressing like this since the 1990's. We've all seen it before.


Not to this degree. She is getting more desperate with age.



Tivo said:


> Oh please. JLo wanted comments on her "globes" that's why she put them on display in front of millions of people. Let's not get it twisted.


Thank you yezus.


----------



## beekmanhill

You can't play innocent damsel when the globes are out there for all to see.  I thought the comment was funny.  And I think Jeremy Renner is an excellent actor.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No. That outfit is awful. 

@hermes_lemming re: Renner's sexuality. Please read my other comments..you'll see I concur.


----------



## Swanky

oh no, no, no, no


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>


Lol!


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>


----------



## bagsforme

That dress makes even JLo look fat.


----------



## Tivo

Whenever JLo has a hit, she goes immediately to a miss.


----------



## Freckles1

What in the world


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Solotica has the most beautiful contacts I've worn for my very very dark brown eyes. When I wear Quartzo, people come up to me all the time and compliment my eyes. Michelle Phan wears them in her Youtube videos too. But they are very uncomfortable... I can't wear them for more than a few hours.



Girl!!!!


----------



## ebonyone

The last outfit is horrible.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> .


I think these are the types of outfits JLo puts together on her own without the help of a stylist. She likes to think she has style but when left to her own devices, she proves she doesn't.


----------



## Sassys

1/13/15


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So its the same designer? And the same skirt? Still a fail IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I think these are the types of outfits JLo puts together on her own without the help of a stylist. She likes to think she has style but when left to her own devices, she proves she doesn't.



Nooo...they've been styling her lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> I think these are the types of outfits JLo puts together on her own without the help of a stylist. She likes to think she has style but when left to her own devices, she proves she doesn't.



Nah. Mariel and Rob put that ish together. They are responsible for her hits and misses.


----------



## Sassys

1/15/15


----------



## berrydiva

See. Jenny is still from the block. She's getting the door herself to that Rolls.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gah, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## ByeKitty

that's a hit after a string of misses!


----------



## Tivo

Jen that's not your lipstick color.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> See. Jenny is still from the block. She's getting the door herself to that Rolls.



Look closely.  There is a hand underneath hers from the man behind her. He is the one opening the door of the car.

I like the coat but hate the rest of the outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Look closely.  There is a hand underneath hers from the man behind her. He is the one opening the door of the car.


It was a joke.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Look closely.  There is a hand underneath hers from the man behind her. He is the one opening the door of the car.
> 
> I like the coat but hate the rest of the outfit.



She's still reaching for it, and not just standing there waiting for him to do it.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Jen that's not your lipstick color.


 


Amen.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> Jen that's not your lipstick color.



Aww, I love it, lol. Any ID?


----------



## Antonia

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Aww, I love it, lol. Any ID?


 
I know, I love it too!


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Aww, I love it, lol. Any ID?





Antonia said:


> I know, I love it too!


I don't know the exact color but you guys can try Nars Audacious in Michiyo or Kat Von D everlasting lipstick in Backstage Bambi or Colorpop in Scandy. They're all similar colors.


----------



## Antonia

*^^Thanks berrydiva! *


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/16...-shes-not-dating-ryan-guzman-exclusive-video/

Jennifer Lopez and her The Boy Next Door co-star Ryan Guzman discuss breakups in this new video provided exclusively to JustJared.com.

The two co-stars sat down with each other to discuss some of the themes of the movie, which hits theaters on January 23. In case you didnt know, the film follows a recently divorced woman (Lopez) who falls for a younger man (Guzman) who just moved in across the street, though their torrid affair takes an obsessive, dangerous turn.

Is there any good way to end a relationship, you know, just be friends? Jennifer asks Ryan. He responds saying, You cannot be nice! No! You gotta take it like a band-aid. Quick and easy.

Oh my god! Im glad you and I are not together, Jennifer replies. Watch below!


----------



## Bentley1

I like the last look. She looks fresh and pretty to me (including the lipstick) lol


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> It was a joke.



I got the joke.  Guess you didn't get mine.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 1/19/15


----------



## AEGIS

that Louboutin LV bag does not look good on her sister


----------



## Tivo

They all look so basic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her pink coat, particularly paired with thesparkly shoes.


----------



## Tivo

JLo loves silver and it is not her metal. She needs to stick with gold.


----------



## berrydiva

tivo said:


> they all look so basic.


+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Nyc 1/19/15




What's with the hair? It looks bad.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> that Louboutin LV bag does not look good on her sister




That bag is hideous. Period.


----------



## csre

Loooove the pink coat!
Her hair looks terrible in those last pics, very unhealthy. It looks stiff and dry


----------



## Tivo

csre said:


> Loooove the pink coat!
> Her hair looks terrible in those last pics, very unhealthy. It looks stiff and dry


You mean her wig?


----------



## summer2815

Tivo said:


> You mean her wig?



That's a wig?!??!  I can never tell with that stuff!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez puts her cleavage on display in plunging silk top and satin pajama pants on The Tonight Show*

Earlier in the day she was spotted bundled up while strolling through New York with her younger sister.
But Jennifer Lopez later changed by donning a cleavage-baring top for an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon on Monday.
The 45-year-old eschewed her usual body-hugging ensembles and went with a plunging silk blouse and a pair of billowing satin pajama-style pants for the latest stop of her The Boy Next Door media blitz.







Jennifer Lopez has been on a fashion roll over the last few days.
The superstar has worn a feminine pink coat by Reem Acra, a full skirt by Sachin and Babi, a blouse by Emanuel Ungaro, a dress by George Hobeika and last night she was a guest on Jimmy Fallon's show wearing this fabulous all pink look.
We are literally swooning over these slinky wide leg trousers. They're by Solace London and are the stuff our 1970s themed dreams are made of.

Following her interview, Jennifer also indulged her playful side as she and Jimmy faced off against actor Anthony Mackie  and announcer Steve Higgins for a game of Catchphrase. 
The two teams tested their guessing skills against the clock, but after three rounds the Booty singer and the talk show host found themselves on the losing side of the fun.
Afterwards, Jennifer flaunted her more luxurious sense of style by throwing on a thick champagne coloured fur coat as she exited NBC Studios. 






The talented star showed off her perfect posture in the monochromatic ensemble







No stranger to making a fashion statement, Jennifer definitely stood out from the crowd as she confidently strutted out onto the chilly Manhattan street. 
She had her highlighted locks flowing loosely down past her shoulders, with her radiant skin glowing as usual with bronze makeup, smokey eyes and a shimmering pale lipstick.
Busy making the media rounds promoting her new erotic thriller, J.Lo showed no signs of diva antics as she graciously stopped to chat with fans and obliged request by posing in a few selfies.




 

Staying warm: Jennifer Lopez ramped out the luxury factor by changing into a thick champagne coloured fur coat as she exited NBC Studios in NYC on Monday.






 
Always stunning: The 45-year-old had her highlighted locks flowing loosely down past her shoulders, with her radiant skin glowing as usual with bronze makeup, smokey eyes and a shimmering pale lipstick

Triple threat: The singer/actress/fashion icon eschewed her usual body-hugging ensembles and teamed the soft pelt covering with a matching silk top and a pair of billowing satin pajama-style pants following a taping of The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon

Just hours earlier, she and her younger sister Lynda wore similar fur-hooded coats for a Manhattan stroll on Monday afternoon.
The 43-year-old reporter for WCBS Newsradio 880 and Glam Belleza Latina is two years younger and about five inches taller than the pop diva.

The two-time Grammy nominee wore white sweatpants and leopard-print high-tops, while her brunette sibling wore a black dress shirt with jeans.







She glows: J.Lo showed no signs of diva antics as she graciously stopped to chat with fans and obliged request by posing in a few selfies








Game on: The Hollywood  icon indulged her playful side as she and actor Anthony Mackie faced off with Fallon and announcer Steve Higgins for a round of Catchphrase

Jennifer's twins Emme and Max - who turn 7 next month - often play with Lynda's six-year-old daughter Lucie.
But the Booty hitmaker has amassed a $300M fortune, which affords her countless nannies and parental luxuries.
'She's a single mom, but not like I'm a single mom. I have a lot of help - she doesn't,' Lopez admitted to Cosmopolitan back in 2013.





 
Sibling catch-up session: Jennifer Lopez and her younger sister Lynda donned similar fur-hooded coats for a Manhattan stroll on Monday afternoon


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2917626/Jennifer-Lopez-puts-cleavage-display-plunging-silk-satin-pajama-pants-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz3PNDjgKWS


----------



## Swanky

*Dressing for tonight? Jennifer Lopez sexes up her daytime wardrobe by slipping into fur-trimmed coat and skintight leather trousers*

She's back on the promo trail for her new box office thriller.
And Jennifer Lopez isn't skimping in the glamour stakes - even when it comes to day wear.
The Waiting For Tonight hitmaker was being chauffeured around her native New York City on Monday as she negotiated a series of media appearances.









 
Hell for leather: Jennifer Lopez stepped out in a glamorous ensemble as she hit the promo trail in New York on Monday

The 45-year-old looked stunning in an all-black ensemble, including a fur-trimmed black coat, skintight leather trousers and a pair of killer heels.
The star added a matching black and white purse to her outfit, while her long locks were up in a relaxed ponytail.

Although impossibly chic, her daytime outfit was far less racy than the plunging number she went for during an interview on The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon the same evening. 
The beauty eschewed her usual body-hugging ensembles and went with a cleavage-baring silk blouse and billowing satin pajama-style pants for the latest stop of her The Boy Next Door media blitz.








Well heeled: The superstar look chic in leather pants and killer heels as she made her way into a waiting car









Fur-m look: The actress/singer added a fur-trimmed hood with leather detail to her ensemble


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2918221/Jennifer-Lopez-sexes-daytime-wardrobe-slipping-skintight-leather-trousers.html#ixzz3PNGikCUC


----------



## berrydiva

Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.


----------



## Swanky

Crazy.


----------



## berrydiva

^


----------



## Swanky

lol! I'm torn. . . I like the luxury of it, but I think the hips are too flowy.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol! I'm torn. . . I like the luxury of it, but I think the hips are too flowy.


It's okay...join the crazy side. It looks very 1950s old hollywood. Imagine it on Joan Crawford.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> It's okay...join the crazy side. It looks very 1950s old hollywood. Imagine it on Joan Crawford.



Jennifer is too tiny.

Don't know how big or small Joan Crawford was because the geniuses behind the movie cameras back in the day could make people look however they wanted.   But Joan had stature, that strong face and eyebrows, and could carry this kind of thing off.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

berrydiva said:


> Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.




Me too!


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Jennifer is too tiny.
> 
> Don't know how big or small Joan Crawford was because the geniuses behind the movie cameras back in the day could make people look however they wanted.   But Joan had stature, that strong face and eyebrows, and could carry this kind of thing off.


Jenny Lo is tiny?! hmmm....really? Joan Crawford wasn't tall..she was like 5'4"-5" and Jenny Lo is about the same (I know she seemed about an inch taller than me).


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> Jenny Lo is tiny?! hmmm....really? Joan Crawford wasn't tall..she was like 5'4"-5" and Jenny Lo is about the same (I know she seemed about an inch taller than me).



But my point was she looked larger on the movie screen.  

I've stood next to JLo and consider her tiny.


----------



## ByeKitty

summer2815 said:


> That's a wig?!??!  I can never tell with that stuff!


I believe J.Lo wears wigs a lot of the time... Sometimes her wigs look quite obvious. Her natural hair is not thick and voluminous at all!



berrydiva said:


> Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.



I don't hate it either... But there's something about the fit that bothers me. It's like everything is way oversized!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.



I like it


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> They all look so basic.



They look like normal people trying to stay warm.  Unlike when Kim visits the East Coast in the middle of winter in a short skirt


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last few looks have been so underwhelming.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I don't hate it either... But there's something about the fit that bothers me. It's like everything is way oversized!


She's got a pink snuffleupagus thing going for her that I'm digging. LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

I saw her on Jimmy Fallon last night.  Didn't like the outfit at all but she was fun.  He gets a lot of fun out of his guests, way more than Leno did (I gave up watching Leno ages ago).


----------



## Michele26

berrydiva said:


> Call me crazy but I like that pink outfit.



I do too...& I love the color.


----------



## Swanky

*'How do you think I got these children?' Jennifer Lopez calls out critics of her sexy persona as she poses for Complex Magazine*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ling-new-issue-Complex-Magazine.html#comments
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ling-new-issue-Complex-Magazine.html#comments

She's always been one of the most unapologetically sexy of stars.
And, true to form, Jennifer Lopez stars in the soon-to-be released steamy thriller The Boy Next Door.
But J Lo has opened up about the down-side of choosing such racy roles at her age - namely, her critics. 
The 45-year-old asks: 'I'm not allowed to be sexy because I'm a mom?' as she opens up in the February/March issue ofComplex Magazine.








Standing up to critics: In a new interview with Complex magazine Jennifer Lopez questions criticisms of her performances and wardrobe, asking: 'Im not allowed to be sexy because Im a mom?'

Jennifer sports a long-sleeved white bodysuit, featuring a plunging V-cut design, for the magazine's cover. 
Jennifer was candid with the magazine, first speaking about her divorces and how they have made her see herself as 'a brave warrior princess who keeps going no matter what.'
Then she spoke about the criticism she receives for dressing and performing a certain way, after having six-year-old twins Max and Emme.
'Im not allowed to be sexy because Im a mom?' she asks. 'Its like, how do you think I got my children?'






Doting mom: The brunette beauty did admit she worried she may embarrass her kids one day, but thinks the fact that she's there and taking care of them is more important than what she does in a video

The Booty singer admitted that she wouldn't want to embarrass her kids with her actions onstage, but that what she does at home is more important.
'But at the end of the day, they care more about me being there, taking care of them, than if Im sexy in a video,' she shared.
'And Im not saying that one day they may not be like, Mom! Why did you do that?! But I dont think that in 10 years Im going to be doing that either.'










Confidence: Jennifer stood by her Booty performance with Iggy Azalea, saying it was an important message for women

That being said, the brunette beauty had no apologies for her risque performance with Iggy Azalea for their single, Booty.
'Its a good message for women. Im standing next to this girl who is 24 years old and Im in my 40s and theres no difference,' Jennifer said. 
'Women need to see that and feel that. You cant let the fear of what people might say or think stop you from doing what you want to do or else we would never do anything.'

Jennifer Lopez takes the plunge on the Golden Globes red carpet















Looking bright: Jennifer Lopez sizzles in a plunging white bodysuit on the February/March 2015 issue of Complex Magazine

The outspoken actress was spotted on Tuesday arriving at the Wendy Williams show in New York City.
She sported a flowing black dress, and bundled up from the cold with a thick black jacket that featured a fur-lined hood.
She finished off the look with a pair of black pumps, and her long brunette locks were pulled back into a ponytail for the visit. 

Jennifer Lopez shows off her fit body in new BodyLab ad
















Sleek: Jennifer looked lovely in an all-black ensemble as she made her way to The Wendy Williams Show in New York City on Tuesday







In good spirits: Jennifer seemed to be in a good mood as she smiled and waved to her fans on her way to the show


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2919071/Jennifer-Lopez-calls-critics-revealing-new-issue-Complex-Magazine.html#ixzz3PPvErstA


----------



## AEGIS

airbrushed to the GAWDS


----------



## Swanky

I was thinking same! lol!  Beautiful pics though.


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> airbrushed to the GAWDS


----------



## Michele26

Love the black coat.


----------



## berrydiva

I want that bodysuit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like her body in those pics but I don't trust magazines pictures nowadays.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I totally forgot she had children.

I like the pink pants look, but it's sloppy and ill fitted on her.


----------



## karo

She's on the new cover of people. There's also a short video of her showing her closet and it's really worth watching 
http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lopez-cover-story-newly-empowered


----------



## talldrnkofwater

J.Lo is on Wendy today.


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm watching. She looks cute. I imagine her and Leah to be so much fun together just sitting around drinking wine and having a riot gossiping.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Complex pics are hot.


----------



## Tivo

JLo is on Wendy. They showed a clip of the new movie The Boy Next Door and I'm soooooo here for the trashy, bad dialogue, cheesy script goodness.


----------



## Carson123

The boy next door sounds like a lifetime movie.


----------



## Tivo

Carson123 said:


> The boy next door sounds like a lifetime movie.


It looks like one too. Totally belongs on LMN but I will be seeing it in the theater.


----------



## Lounorada

At a fan screening for _The Boy Next Door, _at Lotos Club on Tuesday (January 20) in NYC

 JustJared


----------



## Lounorada

At _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_ to promote the movie, Jan 20th, NYC


























JustJared


----------



## Tivo

What is happening with her lips?


----------



## Swanky

I think she always has the teeniest of fillers in them.  Maybe freshly done right now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Tivo said:


> JLo is on Wendy. They showed a clip of the new movie The Boy Next Door and I'm soooooo here for the trashy, bad dialogue, cheesy script goodness.



Me too


----------



## berrydiva

I love both of those coats. I don't know about that black dress. 

Wait. Why does it look like night time when she's going to film The Daily Show? I usually get there at 1pm for my tix, come back around 4pm for entrance....sun is usually still out until 5pm. Was she late?


----------



## Swanky

Oh I LOVE cheesy movies like this!!  I'll wait for it on HBO though


----------



## berrydiva

Wait again...did she arrive in one outfit and leave in another. LMAO!!


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> What is happening with her lips?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Swanky

I always notice her lips when she talks, they pout/pucker out a lot.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's just fillers every once in a while. . . they look good IMO






2008
http://www.*****ingbeauty.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/picture-2.png
http://www.*****ingbeauty.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jenniferlopez.jpg
Jennifer Lopez appeared at the premiere of &#8220;The Curious Case of Benjamin Button&#8221; with curiously large lips.  Hmm&#8230;looks like the typical &#8220;bee stung&#8221; look that goes hand in hand with lip augmentation injections (pick your filler of choice: restylane, juvaderm&#8230;they all look the same).  See how the upper lip curls out almost unnaturally?  See the perch above her upper lip where someone could plop their fat *** and sit?  That, my friends, is a sign of lip augmentation&#8230;especially if a forty year old has it.
http://www.*****ingbeauty.com/jennifer-lopez-lip-augmentation/238


----------



## kittenslingerie

She has great lips real or fake. Perfect IMO.


----------



## usmcwifey

karo said:


> She's on the new cover of people. There's also a short video of her showing her closet and it's really worth watching
> http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lopez-cover-story-newly-empowered




They look exactly like mom and dad!!!! Beautiful family  she seems like a good momma ...


----------



## Sasha2012

She already has two children - Max and Emme, aged six - that she had with ex-husband Marc Anthony.

But in the new issue of People Jennifer Lopez revealed that she wants even more children. 'I want twins again,' the 45-year-old The Boy Next Door star said.

That same day the Booty singer stepped out in a black sheer top and oversized green A-line skirt to speak at the AOL Build Speaker Series in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...C-admitting-wants-children.html#ixzz3PW7WzxWx


----------



## ByeKitty

I hate when people match their make-up to their outfits, but I'm here for that skirt and those shoes! Although I wouldn't pair them....


----------



## berrydiva

Love that skirt and the shoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm sure most will disagree but I find the latest look a tad on the matronly side, tbh. Not here for it at all. It's been miss after miss with her and fashion lately....


----------



## Swanky

nope nope nope


----------



## Docjeun

Who the heck dresses that woman....yikes!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Did she p*ss off one of her stylists?


----------



## Lounorada

Not liking any of these 'Stepford Wife' looks, the outfits age her. And her make-up looks terrible, very amateurish.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez Opens Up on 'Awful' Breakup With Marc Anthony *



 
*Jennifer Lopez* holds onto her adorable six-year-old twins  *Emme* and *Max*  on the cover of *People* magazines latest issue.
 Heres what the 45-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
*On her breakup with Marc Anthony*:  It was awful. But I had to make a commitment to myself to be alone: no  flirting. No possibility of anything. No boys in any way, shape or  form. I said, Im shutting it down. Id never been alone. I grew up  sleeping in a bed with my two sisters. When I became famous, I was  surrounded by people and always had a boyfriend or a husband or some  relationship, one after the other. At night I said to myself, Youre  not working. The kids are asleep. What do you like to do, Jen? I didnt  know. It was always, What does he want to do? It was very eye-opening  to me to spend time completely by myself. I was terrified of being  alone: The idea that we are alone in this world, we were born alone, we  die aloneit sent panic through my body. I said, I have to face this  fear, and I did.
*On her past relationships*: I would have loved for  my marriage in my 20s [to chef Ojani Noa in 1997] to last till I died,  but I see that maybe that was too early. I had more things to learn, and  he had more things to learn. And [same with] the next person I married  [choreographer Cris Judd in 2001]. And thats who we are and then were  great for somebody else. Until then its going to be a struggle.
*On love*: I still believe in the fairy tale. I  believe in marriage. I believe that two people can commit to each other  and share a life together. 
 For more on *Jennifer Lopez*, visit People.com!


----------



## berrydiva

She needs to sto watching Disney princess movies. Those have to be the most damaging things ever. Worse that the creation of the bra. When was she 'alone'? Didn't she hop back into another relationship real quick?


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> I hate when people match their make-up to their outfits, but I'm here for that skirt and those shoes! Although I wouldn't pair them....


What shoes would you pair with it? I'm trying to think what I'd use and am drawing a blank. Peeptoes maybe?


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> What shoes would you pair with it? I'm trying to think what I'd use and am drawing a blank. Peeptoes maybe?



I'm not quite sure... Maybe something similar to what Jennifer is wearing, but more neutral? Like a black or navy pump? Because the skirt is so OTT, it doesn't need those super shiny striking shoes to me!


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> What shoes would you pair with it? I'm trying to think what I'd use and am drawing a blank. Peeptoes maybe?



 The skirt is the statement piece of the outfit, so any bright and bold shoes would be distracting, not to mention the awkward length of the skirt. I'd have chosen a nude pump, like the CL So Kate. Something of a nude colour would have elongated her legs rather than make them appear shorter. The CL 'Bandy' that she's wearing are hot, but not with that outfit.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> The skirt is the statement piece of the outfit, so any bright and bold shoes would be distracting, not to mention the awkward length of the skirt. I'd have chosen a nude pump, like the CL So Kate. Something of a nude colour would have elongated her legs rather than make them appear shorter. The CL 'Bandy' that she's wearing are hot, but not with that outfit.



These? With a cream colored sweater instead?


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> These? With a cream colored sweater instead?
> 
> View attachment 2870108



Yeah, that shoe with a nice cream fitted fine-knit sweater would have been perfect. The black top she wore was too dark and heavy looking 
Fire the stylist Ms. Lopez.


----------



## berrydiva

She has multiple decades going on in that outfit. 90s makeup, 50s skirt, 70s hair, 80s earrings, '10s shoes,


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez  Casper's Dog Escapes ... Attacks Neighbor*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/22/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-dog-attacks-neighbor-boxer-bites/ *        1/22/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Casper Smart*'s dog escaped from *Jennifer Lopez*'s house and bit one of her neighbors ... leaving the woman with a broken hand.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Smart's boxer, named *Bear* was at JLo's home outside Los Angeles back in December ... when he got loose and clamped down on the neighbor's hand and arm. 

Since the attack, Bear has been quarantined at Casper's nearby Woodland Hills home. Authorities are still trying to determine if the dog poses a danger to others. 







We're told both of Casper's boxers still spend a lot of time at JLo's house ... since her kids love the dogs. It's unclear if JLo or Casper were at the house when the attack happened, but Animal Control gave Casper a citation for an unleashed dog ... since he's the owner. 

We've reached out to Casper, but haven't heard back yet.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3PaKaZYjT


----------



## prettyprincess

whats with her lip liner lately?? If youre gonna try to over outline at least use a color that blends and isnt so obvious.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> She needs to sto watching Disney princess movies. Those have to be the most damaging things ever. Worse that the creation of the bra. When was she 'alone'? Didn't she hop back into another relationship real quick?




Agreed!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Lopez  Casper's Dog Escapes ... Attacks Neighbor*
> 
> *        1/22/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/01/21/0121-jlo-casper-smart-tmz-4.jpg
> *Casper Smart*'s dog escaped from *Jennifer Lopez*'s house and bit one of her neighbors ... leaving the woman with a broken hand.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Smart's boxer, named *Bear* was at JLo's home outside Los Angeles back in December ... when he got loose and clamped down on the neighbor's hand and arm.
> 
> Since the attack, Bear has been quarantined at Casper's nearby Woodland Hills home. Authorities are still trying to determine if the dog poses a danger to others.
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/01/21/0121-jlo-casper-smart-dogs-instagram-9.jpg
> 
> 
> We're told both of Casper's boxers still spend a lot of time at JLo's house ... since her kids love the dogs. It's unclear if JLo or Casper were at the house when the attack happened, but Animal Control gave Casper a citation for an unleashed dog ... since he's the owner.
> 
> We've reached out to Casper, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3PaKaZYjT



Oh no.  I hope they don't put the doggy down


----------



## hermes_lemming

Talk about being a HORRIBLE dog owner.  Wtf?  You'd think she would hire someone to at least properly raise and train the dog.  IDC that her kids think the dogs are cute.  If they're vicious, escape the home (with good reason) and ATTACK, someone is CLEARLY not doing their due diligence.  Shameful.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Lopez displays eye-popping cleavage in a daring plunging gown as she pokes fun at her exes by insisting she's 'not a looks person' *

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-extreme-cleavage-jokes-exes.html#comments




Jennifer Lopez made a dig at her exes on Thursday when she said she isnt into looks  but added that her suitors need to be funny', 'manly and sexy.
On Thursday's episode of late night talk show Watch What Happens Live, the host Andy Cohen asked the pop star and Idol judge what her favourite type of man looks like.
Im not a looks person, I dont know if youve noticed that over the years, she giggled. I go more for essence, strength and the laughter.
Scroll down for video 





Not her thing: Jennifer Lopez said on Thursday's episode of Watch What Happens Live that she is 'not a looks person'

Its the manliness and sexiness, the 45-year-old stunner continued, noting that despite what other people have said she thinks of all her former flames as gorgeous.
They were all gorgeous to me, said the Wedding Planner actress who was wearing a dress that was slashed to the waist  exposing ample cleavage.
Im going to do my best not to share at your chest, Cohen told her.







Daring: The singer was wearing an extremely low-cut black dress for the TV appearance







 

Coming soon: Jennifer was promoting her new movie The Boy Next Door with co-star Ryan Guzman, and the pair posed with the show's host Andy Cohen








Well I dont get to wear it very often, I thought I can only wear this with Andy, she said.
Are you ever worried that they might come out? he asked her.
No, no, no, I wouldnt wear it if I thought that that might be an issue, she replied confidently.
J.Lo is currently appearing in the low-budget movie The Boy Next Door about a woman who has an affair with her neighbour.

Jennifer Lopez stars as troubled Mum in The Boy Next Door







'I don't know if you've noticed': Jennifer joked that she doesn't have the best looking former flames 

Her young co-star Ryan Guzman, 27, was also in Cohens studio  standing awkwardly by the bar. He was asked about his sex scenes with Lopez for the film.
Shes so gorgeous and beautiful and everyone knows that... I was very nervous and intimidated, he stuttered. She was actually the one who had to calm me down.
Cohen had romantic hopes for Lopez and Guzman: When I saw you walk into the Grammys I hadnt seen the movie yet and I thought "I pray to god J.Lo is banging this guy," he laughed.
In a series of quick-fire questions J.Lo revealed that she cant live without lip gloss and oatmeal for better skin.

The star explained that 'essence, strength and  laughter' are what she finds attractive

Not ruling it out completely: Youthful Jennifer said she is against cosmetic surgery 'at the moment'

Her favourite workout is cardio and she sleeps to keep her eyes bright. When asked about cosmetic surgery she said she was against it at the moment.
I dont feel the need right now, she said. She also denied ever getting Botox. 
The On the Floor singer was then required to peruse some of her old outfits and either call them as a hit (Versace) or miss (burn on the hibachi). 






Beauty sleep: One of J.Lo's biggest beauty tips is to get a good night's rest to keep eyes bright







Strict regime: Jennifer admitted she will replace breakfast and dinner with protein shakes when she wants to look her best for a special event

She was particularly mortified by her 2000 Grammy ensemble.I remember thinking that was the hottest outfit everawful, she said of the red carpet disaster.
In Cohens game Plead The Fifth she was asked:What is the craziest place youve had sex? She replied: A balcony, outside.
Andy then wanted to know, 'If you were in Vegas for one night who would you watch Mariah or Britney?' and Jennifer picked Britney.
The star, who was rumoured to have a feud with the diva, then went on to say that she 'genuinely liked' Nicki Minaj's Anaconda video.





 
Still close: Jennifer has stayed friends with Sean 'Diddy' Combs, who she is pictured with at the 2000 Grammy Awards. She also reminisced about the 'awful' outfit she wore to the ceremony

When asked about single motherhood she said: My kids come first, I have a lot of help, my family helpsmy mom is actually looking after the kids now.
During the public phone-in J.Lo was asked what her biggest age gap has been with dating.
That was me and BeauCasper, she said. He was 24 and I was 41.
Jennifer was also asked about famous ex Diddy, and said: We still talk, he was a good mentor to me, he was an A&R guy before. He gave great advice
The Boy Next Door opens in the US tomorrow night.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2923061/Jennifer-Lopez-shows-extreme-cleavage-jokes-exes.html#ixzz3PeWslIlq


----------



## Tivo

JLo is great at giving interviews and coming off having it all together, but that outfit betrays her desperation. I mean, really? It's not even subtle or a cute dress. It's basically some material stitched together so JLo can show us her boobs.


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> Talk about being a HORRIBLE dog owner.  Wtf?  You'd think she would hire someone to at least properly raise and train the dog.  IDC that her kids think the dogs are cute.  If they're vicious, escape the home (with good reason) and ATTACK, someone is CLEARLY not doing their due diligence.  Shameful.



My friend's all but normally calm dog attacked someone once. She was accused of being all the things you're saying without any facts of what happened. Turns out the dog had a tumor... They had to put him down. So you know....conclusions and all.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She wore that outfit just to go on Watch What Happens?


----------



## shaurin

berrydiva said:


> My friend's all but normally calm dog attacked someone once. She was accused of being all the things you're saying without any facts of what happened. Turns out the dog had a tumor... They had to put him down. So you know....conclusions and all.


 
Oh my gosh how horrible for your friend and her dog.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## sdkitty

I watched her on WWHL last night.  I'm not really a fan but have to admit she looked beautiful.  I switched the channel to The Daily Show with Jennifer Aniston as guest and Aniston (same age I think) suffered in comparison.


----------



## Tivo

I'm in the movie right now and she looks gorgeous! Her skin is like butter. 

The movie is everything you think it is.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She was hilarious last night especially the part with Ryan where she said he had to pick her up and when he did she hit her head on the roof and he then said "she looks lighter than what she is" and she said "He thought he was going have to pick a heffar so he put all his strength into it" I died


----------



## Swanky

Did he mean she's lighter than she looks?  LOL!

I think she requires a soft focus camera, her skin always glows on tv.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did he mean she's lighter than she looks?  LOL!
> 
> I think she requires a soft focus camera, her skin always glows on tv.


that could be
also, she's darker skinned.  I think Latinas age better than us white girls.  Look at Rita Moreno.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did he mean she's lighter than she looks?  LOL!
> 
> I think she requires a soft focus camera, her skin always glows on tv.




Yes! It was hilarious


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> that could be
> also, she's darker skinned.  I think Latinas age better than us white girls.  Look at Rita Moreno.


 
Probably so! Especially when they take exceptional care of their skin like she seems to.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She did say she bought her moisturizer at Whole Foods


----------



## Swanky

Dr. Hauschka's rose cream


----------



## berrydiva

shaurin said:


> Oh my gosh how horrible for your friend and her dog.  I'm so sorry.


Yeah it was sad and because it was a pit, it was automatically put down. I'm not a dog person but it was a really really good dog...rarely barked, was well trained, always gentle, never aggressive...that tumor though made it snap. Luckily the person wasn't hurt badly and it was just surface wounds. I never even realized that could happen to dogs before that situation...but learned that if a dog starts experiencing sudden aggression that you should have them checked for a brain tumor.


----------



## hermes_lemming

berrydiva said:


> Yeah it was sad and because it was a pit, it was automatically put down. I'm not a dog person but it was a really really good dog...rarely barked, was well trained, always gentle, never aggressive...that tumor though made it snap. Luckily the person wasn't hurt badly and it was just surface wounds. I never even realized that could happen to dogs before that situation...but learned that if a dog starts experiencing sudden aggression that you should have them checked for a brain tumor.


That's different. I'm referring to the dogs that lose their heads if someone walks by the house, are kept in the garage or basement and never socialized. That's why they run away. If it's a sudden change in manner, that's one thing

But if people are just getting a dog because it's cute and never taking care of it, hence they run wild and attack everyone, that's complete negligence imo.


----------



## Tivo

The movie was good. It is exactly as it appears to be. The sex scene is pretty risqué for JLo. My only nitpick is her clothes are too tight and make her look stocky. Also, her wig just adds size to her head and makes it look huge. But she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> That's different. *I'm referring to the dogs that lose their heads if someone walks by the house, are kept in the garage or basement and never socialized. That's why they run away.* If it's a sudden change in manner, that's one thing
> 
> But if people are just getting a dog because it's cute and never taking care of it, hence they run wild and attack everyone, that's complete negligence imo.


Is this what happened in Jenny Lo's case? Were they not taking care of them?


----------



## hermes_lemming

berrydiva said:


> Is this what happened in Jenny Lo's case? Were they not taking care of them?


Didn't sound like it. Just that the kids were upset because the dogs in trouble.


----------



## berrydiva

hermes_lemming said:


> Didn't sound like it.


I must have missed that part in the article.


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> She did say she bought her moisturizer at Whole Foods


I like this
Two nights ago Julianne Moore was on WWHL and she said she gets her skincare at the drug store.  Now JLo saying similar.
With all the information available now, I don't see the need to go spending big money at the dept store for skin care.  There are good products available for a fraction of the price.


----------



## dalinda

excuse me but i watched this movie like a month ago on local tv in my country (europe) and thought it was one of her old movies..how is it possible that the premiere in the US is happening only now? 
btw it's not worth seeing ...


----------



## berrydiva

dalinda said:


> excuse me but i watched this movie like a month ago on local tv in my country (europe) and thought it was one of her old movies..how is it possible that the premiere in the US is happening only now?
> btw it's not worth seeing ...


A lot of movies are released in the US later than International. But are you sure it was The Boy Next Door and not Enough perhaps? I just looked up TBND release date and it's shows that it hasn't been released yet.

http://www.worldwidereleasedates.com/2015/01/the-boy-next-door-2015.html


----------



## Meghann

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Dr. Hauschka's rose cream



Jessica Alba uses this as well.  Anyone ever use this product before?




"I apply this great face cream during my flights to make sure my skin stays hydrated and dewy."

http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20302974_20605681_21176260,00.html


----------



## Tivo

dalinda said:


> excuse me but i watched this movie like a month ago on local tv in my country (europe) and thought it was one of her old movies..how is it possible that the premiere in the US is happening only now?
> btw it's not worth seeing ...


It's only not worth seeing if you are expecting Oscar worthy performances, script, cinematography, wardrobe, special effects...etc. if you've seen the trailer and are in the least bit intrigued, this is a movie you will enjoy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meghann said:


> Jessica Alba uses this as well.  Anyone ever use this product before?
> 
> View attachment 2871839
> 
> 
> "I apply this great face cream during my flights to make sure my skin stays hydrated and dewy."
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20302974_20605681_21176260,00.html



I've used it, and also the rosehip cream by Trilogy which is great too. Very nourishing.


----------



## Swanky

I have it and use it, I'm not too impressed by it.  I use it at night because it's a little greasy/rich for day for me and I have dry skin.  I won't re-buy, I prefer Perricone.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's almost never seen without her bronzer and a coating of lip gloss.

But as Jennifer Lopez continues her grueling promotional tour for her latest film The Boy Next Door she made a rare make-up free appearance in New York.

The 45-year-old was spotted on Friday without a scrap of make-up on, revealing her true face as she ran errands.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usting-Boy-Door-promo-tour.html#ixzz3PiZ37371


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She still looks pretty great, bare-faced.


----------



## sdkitty

she looks like the same person but more plain


----------



## Nathalya

Still looks good


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> She was hilarious last night especially the part with Ryan where she said he had to pick her up and when he did she hit her head on the roof and he then said "she looks lighter than what she is" and she said "He thought he was going have to pick a heffar so he put all his strength into it" I died



That was hilarious







sdkitty said:


> that could be
> also, she's darker skinned.  I think Latinas age better than us white girls.  Look at Rita Moreno.




Rita looks fantastic. Except when she's playing Bobby's mom on Law and Order. Lol






sdkitty said:


> I like this
> Two nights ago Julianne Moore was on WWHL and she said she gets her skincare at the drug store.  Now JLo saying similar.
> With all the information available now, I don't see the need to go spending big money at the dept store for skin care.  There are good products available for a fraction of the price.


I don't use high end products but I've never had any skin issues. But some people unfortunately sometimes they have to use products that cost a little bit more. I'm grateful I can use something just at the local drugstore. 


And of course you have those people who use the high end products just because of the name. And not necessarily because it's the best product out there.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> That was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rita looks fantastic. Except when she's playing Bobby's mom on Law and Order. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use high end products but I've never had any skin issues. But some people unfortunately sometimes they have to use products that cost a little bit more. I'm grateful I can use something just at the local drugstore.
> 
> 
> And of course you have those people who use the high end products just because of the name. And not necessarily because it's the best product out there.


yes, I think a lot of people believe more expensive is better.   If you have plenty of money and you want to buy the most expensive treatment products, that's fine.  

Law & Order Criminal Intent with Vincent Donofrio.  didn't you love him, esp before he gained the weight?


----------



## berrydiva

That coat is speaking to me. I love a coat that just stops any air from coming down the neck. She looks like Jenny from the block in hose pics.


----------



## beekmanhill

sdkitty said:


> I like this
> Two nights ago Julianne Moore was on WWHL and she said she gets her skincare at the drug store.  Now JLo saying similar.
> With all the information available now, I don't see the need to go spending big money at the dept store for skin care.  There are good products available for a fraction of the price.



Julianne Moore had a contract with Revlon for quite a while (she still might), so she probably has to say this.  I never believe a word celebs say about skin care.  They all get facials, dermatological treatments, etc.   

However, I believe many studies have shown that expensive skin care products are no better.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> That coat is speaking to me. I love a coat that just stops any air from coming down the neck. She looks like Jenny from the block in hose pics.



That's a great coat.  I love it too.   Wonder whose it is?  I'd like a darker color or a khaki green.


----------



## sdkitty

beekmanhill said:


> Julianne Moore had a contract with Revlon for quite a while (she still might), so she probably has to say this.  I never believe a word celebs say about skin care.  They all get facials, dermatological treatments, etc.
> 
> However, I believe many studies have shown that expensive skin care products are no better.


I'm sure celebs do get lots of facials, etc
I think I'm doing fine with my Olay products.  I believe in caring for my skin, moisturizing, removing makeup every night but I don't believe any product is going to do that much to slow aging (or reverse it).

As far as Julianne having a contract with Revlon, she didn't mention a brand name so IDK ....I'd like to believe her


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I like this
> Two nights ago Julianne Moore was on WWHL and she said she gets her skincare at the drug store.  Now JLo saying similar.
> With all the information available now, I don't see the need to go spending big money at the dept store for skin care.  There are good products available for a fraction of the price.


JLo uses La Mer. That stuff is like 100.00 a jar.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I want that bodysuit.





http://www.revolveclothing.com/r/Di..._campaign=2687457&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> http://www.revolveclothing.com/r/Di..._campaign=2687457&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457



You're my hero. Thanks!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> You're my hero. Thanks!!




You're welcome hun!
It's on the AQ/AQ website too 
http://www.aqaq.com/product/woman/ruthie-cream-deep-plunge-long-sleeve-bodysuit


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> JLo uses La Mer. That stuff is like 100.00 a jar.



Closer to $250  But I agree...there are some great products out there that are much much cheaper and do the same.

My skin recently became sensitive so out went the expensive stuff and in came very simple products - and my skin looks better than it ever has.

Whatever works for you.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Lopez Discusses Ben Afflecks Full Frontal, Says She Really Loved Him*

Jennifer Lopez was asked about her ex, Ben Affleck, while visiting with Andy Cohen on Watch What Happens Live. According to Us Weekly, Cohen didnt hold back when asking the brunette beauty about her old flame and his man parts. JLo was asked what she thought of Bens full frontal nudity in Gone Girl, and Jens response was pretty funny.

Nothing I havent seen before, Jen said laughing.

She then got a bit more serious about her ex.

It was probably my first big heartbreak. [He was] one of my best friends who Id known for years, who I actually love and did have chemistry with, she said candidly.

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck (better known as Bennifer) dated from 2002 to 2004. Ben started dating his now-wife, Jennifer Garner, just months after his split from Lopez, and the two were married in 2005. They now have three children together. Meanwhile, JLo moved on to Marc Anthony, whom she sort of always had an on/off thing with. She and Anthony married soon after Jens split from Ben and stayed together for nearly 10 years. The two split in 2014 and are parents to twins Max and Emme.

According to E! News, there was one part of Jens relationship with Ben that she didnt like, and that was the film Giglithat the two made together in 2003. She actually describes that time of her life as the worst.

_I think the worst, probably lowest point was the whole Gigli era. It was pretty tough. It was a very badly reviewed film. I was in a high-profile relationship at the time that fell apart in a really bad way, and so the kind of mix of those two things and the tabloid press had just come into existence at the time, so I was like a poster child for that moment. I was in the tabloids every other week about how my life was falling apart. It was a tough time._

As previously reported by the Inquisitr, Lopez has done a lot of promotion for her new film The Boy Next Door, and she has been very open and honest in every interview. She has spoken out about her dating life, and said that shes single at the moment, and that its great.

_Im single right now. I think being on my own has been really great for me. There was a time where I was just like Ehhh, Im just not going to deal with anybody, I just want to be on my own. Now Im getting back into the mix. For right now, I just have no announcements to make, she said recently._

http://www.inquisitr.com/1783759/jennifer-lopez-and-ben-affleck/#dDEvolTgq2i9ah4P.99


----------



## Swanky

She talks more about her ex{s} than anyone else and gets very little flack for it.  I wonder why?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll give her some. It's tacky. Build a bridge and get over it JLo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I didn't pay much attention at the time because I was only 12 when "Bennifer" was a thing but looking back they were the oddest, mismatched pairing. I can't imagine them having much to talk about.


----------



## janie2002

Ben tore her heart apart, I feel that if he ever wanted her back he could still get her in a snap.


----------



## Sasha2012

janie2002 said:


> Ben tore her heart apart, I feel that if he ever wanted her back he could still get her in a snap.



Without hesitation and it's really pathetic and desperate at this point. It's been over a decade and he is married with a family now, she is always speaking about him and she needs to let it go.


----------



## Antonia

*She's speaking about him because people are asking about him.  Just like Jennifer Anniston and Brad Pitt!  What is it about the media not wanting to 'let it go'??*


----------



## Swanky

No, she goes on and on.  At least the other give a quick 1-2 sentence answer.
I like JLo, but she really digs into it.  It's weird IMO.


The media seems much more into pitting Jen vs Brad/AJ.  They may ask about Ben but she could easily give a brief answer if she wanted.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think she is 40+ years old and currently a loser in love and marriage and just reflecting on a man she really loved at one time when asked. I think its kind of a bitter sweet memory she's sharing, and very honest of her.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, except he has a family and I think it's a bit insensitive tbh.  I'm not saying she should never comment, I just mean she goes on and on.  Yikes.


----------



## Swanky

This was just a few months ago. . . 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG. . . now THIS is someone talking about the ex too much. . . .
> 
> *'My heart was torn out of my chest.' Jennifer Lopez tells how Gone Girl star Ben Affleck crushed her soul and destroyed her dreams when he called off their wedding*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...destroyed-dreams-called-wedding.html#comments
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...destroyed-dreams-called-wedding.html#comments
> Jennifer Lopez experienced her first real heartbreak when the Academy Award winning actor and star of Gone Girl, Ben Affleck called off their very public engagement in January, 2004.
> The pain, tears and frustration only intensified when she realized that not only was the love affair over but so was the fairy tale family dream she had held onto throughout the intense media scrutiny that dubbed the couple &#8216;Bennifer.&#8217;
> She hated that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supercouple: &#8216;It felt like my heart had been torn out of my chest,&#8217; the singer/actress confesses in her first memoir, True Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint hint: Affleck's eyes were definitely not on Jennifer in this PDA. She called him brilliantly smart, loving, charming, affectionate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIST]Ring a ding ding: Affleck put a 6.1-carat diamond on her finger when they got engaged in November 2002
> 
> &#8216;It felt like my heart had been torn out of my chest,&#8217; the singer/actress confesses in her first memoir, True Love, published by Celebra, a Penguin Random House imprint.
> When asked about the man who placed a 6.1-carat pink damond on her finger she said, 'I'd probably say that he is brilliantly smart, loving, charming, affectionate. And I just admire him in every way. I respect him. I feel like he teaches me things.'
> Lopez, 45, started to fall apart after all the high hopes and dreams evaporated of being the perfect girlfriend, wife and mother. Months of planning had gone into her vision of a fairy tale wedding, the walk down the aisle and that anticipated moment at the altar of committing to each other forever.
> Affleck began dating Jennifer Garner just months after he broke it off with Lopez. When the couple married in the Turks and Caicos Islands in June, 2005, the new bride was four months pregnant with their first child, Violet.
> She feared being ridiculed in the press and envisioned headlines like &#8216;The Woman Who Has Everything But Can&#8217;t Get Love Right&#8217;!
> She was at rock bottom &#8211; for three days --- when record producer/singer/songwriter Marc Anthony walked back into her life.
> They were friends, worked on songs together and sang a duet in Spanish together, &#8216;No Me Ames&#8217; or, ironically, &#8216;Don&#8217;t Love Me&#8217; in English.
> &#8216;He was warm and funny, a brilliant singer and artist who knew how to make me feel special&#8217;, she writes. And he also made her laugh.
> 
> &#8216;He was so sure of everything, and at this moment, when I felt so lost, so broken and alone, there he was&#8217;.
> She believed maybe this was destiny stepping in and that she belonged with Marc and not with Ben Affleck.
> The first time she met Marc in 1998 backstage while he was performing on Broadway, his first words to her were &#8216;One day you&#8217;re going to be my wife&#8217; &#8211; a good come-on.
> &#8216;The reality was I didn&#8217;t want to be alone&#8217;, she confesses, and she let herself be swept up in his charm and his arms believing he was her &#8216;knight in shining armor.&#8217;
> There wasn&#8217;t that same passion she had with other men but she thought she could &#8216;build something real with him, something that would last&#8217;.
> Now she was back on target &#8211; and back under the dome -- for that fairy tale life she was chasing.
> Marc saved her from her immediate painful emotional depths and in return, Lopez believed she could love him forever.
> They married that same year, 2004, and she vowed that with two divorces and a broken engagement in the her past, she &#8216;was never going to give up on this love&#8217;.
> Marc was going to be her rock and they&#8217;d live happily ever after. But that only happens in fairytales&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True love: Ben began dating Jennifer Garner just months after he split with Jennifer Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby on board: Garner was four month's pregnant with Violet when the couple married in June 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebound: Jennifer and  Marc Anthony got together just days after Ben dumped her. They were married for seven years before they split
> 
> &#8216;Things between Marc and me weren&#8217;t perfect &#8211; our marriage was never the kind to glide along peacefully&#8217;.
> &#8216;From the beginning, it was tumultuous, passionate, and explosive&#8217;&#8230;
> She recognized there were problems but they loved each other and she was willing to try to work it through so that she could make her dream of a family come true &#8211; whatever the cost.
> &#8216;Family is most important&#8217; &#8211; was her mantra.
> Seven years later, in 2011, both knew the marriage was over.
> &#8216;My own happiness and sense of self-worth depended on how happy he was. So when Marc stated so clearly that he wasn&#8217;t happy, it broke me down completely&#8217;.
> Back to &#8216;dying inside, feeling lonely and miserable and sad', she thought she might never be happy again.
> But she had to get her &#8216;mojo&#8217; back, she writes. She was exhausted and felt like a beached whale after having the twins. She needed to get back on stage &#8211; dance and sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez talks ex Ben Affleck on Watch What Happens Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had to abandon the Hollywood diva concept in her head and head back to the Bronx to feel her roots once more &#8211; where she started, where she emerged as Jenny from the Block to step into the world&#8217;s music spotlight.
> In the Bronx, a friend suggested she see a psychic.
> His &#8216;vision&#8217; was that she should go ahead with a world tour she had been planning because there was something important to be discovered while out on the road.
> More insightful was therapy that helped her discover that she suffered from low self-esteem.
> &#8216;I had never truly believed I was great at acting, or anything else for that matter&#8217;.
> &#8216;I was always looking for the other person to tell me I was great so I could feel good about myself. I lived for that&#8217;.
> She was finally learning self-love and it was heavenly being back on stage.
> She finally found a new beginning.
> &#8216;No matter what else happened, I had my friends, my family, my kids&#8230;I hadn&#8217;t figured everything out yet and still had a long road ahead, but I was going to be alright&#8217;.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2823920/My-heart-torn-chest-Jennifer-Lopez-admits-Gone-Girl-star-Ben-Affleck-crushed-destroyed-dreams-called-wedding.html#ixzz3IKKyKddO


----------



## Lounorada

Every time she opens her mouth and speaks of Ben Affleck I feel second-hand embarrassment for her. I mean come on Jennifer, he's married with kids. The jig is up, it's time to stop discussing him as an obvious way of gaining a bit of publicity.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This was just a few months ago. . .


she was right about one thing:  she's not great at acting or anything else
She's an OK actress, OK dancer, probably less than OK singer.  Mostly IMO she's a personality and known for her beauty.


----------



## BadAzzBish

She thirst after Ben like Puffy thirst after her. Smh...she needs to move on!


----------



## Carson123

Antonia said:


> *She's speaking about him because people are asking about him.  Just like Jennifer Anniston and Brad Pitt!  What is it about the media not wanting to 'let it go'??*




+1 

I never got the sense she's still pining over him. Ben is def not that great.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Carson123 said:


> +1
> 
> I never got the sense she's still pining over him. Ben is def not that great.



Really? _"'My heart was torn out of my chest"_ - she's the one who keeps bringing it up and using terminology like this.


----------



## clydekiwi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, except he has a family and I think it's a bit insensitive tbh.  I'm not saying she should never comment, I just mean she goes on and on.  Yikes.




She does not


----------



## clydekiwi

Antonia said:


> *She's speaking about him because people are asking about him.  Just like Jennifer Anniston and Brad Pitt!  What is it about the media not wanting to 'let it go'??*




Agree


----------



## Swanky

yes she does  


lol!


*In my opinion* she goes on and on.  This is the 2nd interview where she goes on and on in 3 months.  If I were his current wife I'd be rolling my eyes hard.


Like I said, a couple of comments is reasonable* IMO*, for anyone about their ex.


----------



## Carson123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Really? _"'My heart was torn out of my chest"_ - she's the one who keeps bringing it up and using terminology like this.




The operative word being "was". Didn't they ASK about him in the interview?? 

It's not like she goes around starting interviews talking about Ben all the time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If she had any class she'd keep her comments concise IMO.  If I was JG I'd be both laughing and rolling my eyes at this.

She's made it part of her current dialogue with the media.

And I _like_ JLo. But in this area...nah...she can do better.


----------



## sdkitty

I wonder if she talks about being heartbroken about Ben is a way for her to try to humanize herself - make her life the same as her fans (well the same in some ways).


----------



## Sasha2012

Carson123 said:


> +1
> 
> I never got the sense she's still pining over him. Ben is def not that great.


He may not be that great but he is the one who left her. Ben was better than all the other guys she dated and he is more established in Hollywood. I think being with him elevated her status and she seems to want to be accepted in Hollywood. It looked like their relationship was one big publicity stunt and then when they started getting negative press Ben dipped and Jennifer is still hanging on to what ifs. She went from being the "it" girl back to being Jenny from the black and at 45 that's not cute. 




> http://www.emirates247.com/entertai...all-on-dating-ben-affleck-2015-01-24-1.577860
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez reveals all on dating Ben Affleck*
> 
> Jennifer has "no regrets" about her relationship with Ben Affleck and says she would date the actor "all over again."
> 
> The 45-year-old actress admits her split from the actor in 2004 was the "lowest point" in her life because their film 'Gigli' also received poor reviews at the time, but claims the experience helped her to grow.
> 
> The 'Boy Next Door' star said: "I think the worst, probably lowest point was the whole 'Gigli' era. It was pretty tough. It was a very badly reviewed film. I was in a high-profile relationship at the time that fell apart in a really bad way. I was in the tabloids every other week about how my life was falling apart. It was a tough time."
> 
> But Jennifer, who has six-year-old twins Max and Emme with third ex-husband Marc Anthony, says she would date the 'Argo' star, who now has three children with wife Jennifer Garner, "all over again."
> 
> Asked if she had any regrets about the time period, she told the HuffPostLive: "No. No regrets. I would do it all over again I think. I really would. Even the relationship part.
> 
> "I just feel like everything is part of your story and your journey and is meant to be and helps you grow if you're willing to look at it, and I'm willing to look."
> 
> The 'Booty' hitmaker previously admitted her split from Ben, 42, was her "first big heartbreak."




No mention of how her her heart was broken after her first marriage ended or her 2nd marriage. No mention of devil diddy or the handful of back up dancers she's dated. Nope it's always about Ben. It's funny because she doesn't want her exes talking about her but she goes on about Ben every time she's promoting something whether it's her book or a movie. 



Antonia said:


> *She's speaking about him because people are asking about him.  Just like Jennifer Anniston and Brad Pitt!  What is it about the media not wanting to 'let it go'??*



J.lo brings it up most of the time. Anniston don't talk about seeing Brad's Penis or wanting to do their realtionship over again. There are ways to handle questions and J.lo always crosses into the doing to much territory.


----------



## Swanky

Well Aniston says very little about Brad and is accused constantly of using it.  I think she's baited a lot more by the media and she says WAY less.
Anyhoo. . .  just wondering if anyone else had noticed.


I like JLo too. . . but I think she needs to give less.


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if she talks about being heartbroken about Ben is a way for her to try to humanize herself - make her life the same as her fans (well the same in some ways).


Perhaps. But how do you explain her commentary on his very married genitalia? Not that I'm shedding tears for Jennifer Garner. She did, after all, cheat on Scott Foley with Michael Vartan and Michael Vartan with Ben Affleck. Is there honor among cheaters?


----------



## Swanky

She's so personable IMO in interviews, this isn't to "humanize" herself.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Can't believe they asked her, and she commented on, his privates &#128530;


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez Discusses Ben Afflecks Full Frontal, Says She Really Loved Him*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez was asked about her ex, Ben Affleck, while visiting with Andy Cohen on Watch What Happens Live. According to Us Weekly, Cohen didnt hold back when asking the brunette beauty about her old flame and his man parts. JLo was asked what she thought of Bens full frontal nudity in Gone Girl, and Jens response was pretty funny.
> 
> Nothing I havent seen before, Jen said laughing.
> 
> She then got a bit more serious about her ex.
> 
> It was probably my first big heartbreak. [He was] one of my best friends who Id known for years, who I actually love and did have chemistry with, she said candidly.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck (better known as Bennifer) dated from 2002 to 2004. Ben started dating his now-wife, Jennifer Garner, just months after his split from Lopez, and the two were married in 2005. They now have three children together. Meanwhile, JLo moved on to Marc Anthony, whom she sort of always had an on/off thing with. She and Anthony married soon after Jens split from Ben and stayed together for nearly 10 years. The two split in 2014 and are parents to twins Max and Emme.
> 
> According to E! News, there was one part of Jens relationship with Ben that she didnt like, and that was the film Giglithat the two made together in 2003. She actually describes that time of her life as the worst.
> 
> _I think the worst, probably lowest point was the whole Gigli era. It was pretty tough. It was a very badly reviewed film. I was in a high-profile relationship at the time that fell apart in a really bad way, and so the kind of mix of those two things and the tabloid press had just come into existence at the time, so I was like a poster child for that moment. I was in the tabloids every other week about how my life was falling apart. It was a tough time._
> 
> As previously reported by the Inquisitr, Lopez has done a lot of promotion for her new film The Boy Next Door, and she has been very open and honest in every interview. She has spoken out about her dating life, and said that shes single at the moment, and that its great.
> 
> _Im single right now. I think being on my own has been really great for me. There was a time where I was just like Ehhh, Im just not going to deal with anybody, I just want to be on my own. Now Im getting back into the mix. For right now, I just have no announcements to make, she said recently._
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1783759/jennifer-lopez-and-ben-affleck/#dDEvolTgq2i9ah4P.99


She needs to stop talking about him....it's slightly sad.


----------



## Tivo

She is really not about this single life. At all.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her first big heartbreak? Wasn't she married twice before him? She's either saying that for attention or she didn't love the other ones. Ben is probably the first to dump her and not her doing the dumping.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She talks more about her ex{s} than anyone else and gets very little flack for it.  I wonder why?


I think it's perhaps due to her romantic life being such a drama to begin with and she's never really been single her entire career. She talked about Marc Anthony a lot before she was with him too. I don't know if she gets little flack, it's probably just delivered in a different way; I think her romantic life is seen as a joke by some folks.


----------



## Tivo

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Her first big heartbreak? Wasn't she married twice before him? She's either saying that for attention or she didn't love the other ones. Ben is probably the first to dump her and not her doing the dumping.


I think her infatuation with Ben showed her true desire is star power. I think she liked that he was a movie star with an Oscar who could bolster her status. She thought she hit the jackpot but Ben wasn't feeling it. She seemed to love her idea of what they could be.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> I think her infatuation with Ben showed her true desire is star power. I think she liked that he was a movie star with an Oscar who could bolster her status. She thought she hit the jackpot but Ben wasn't feeling it. *She seemed to love her idea of what they could be.*



Agree. She had an ideal and tried to mould him into it. Hence we got Ben v2.0 - fake tan, weight loss, teeth whitener and sharp suits - when the reality of Ben is that he's much more  suburban Dad with a weakness for gambling, drinking with his buds and sticking money down stripper's pants.

It was never going to work.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I think her infatuation with Ben showed her true desire is star power. I think she liked that he was a movie star with an Oscar who could bolster her status. She thought she hit the jackpot but Ben wasn't feeling it. She seemed to love her idea of what they could be.


Yep. Being in that relationship immediately removed her from her "hood" past and made everyone forget about that nightclub shooting.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Yep. Being in that relationship immediately removed her from her "hood" past and made everyone forget about that nightclub shooting.


or she hoped it would


----------



## NYC Chicky

During the original Bennifer days, Ben 's career was in a slump / wasn't as hot and consistent vs. Matt's. So I don't think she was going for him to elevate and substantiate her career. 
Think she dated Diddy while he was in his peak career form and that helped her to rocket in profile and launch her singing career. 
Loved her in Selena And the George clooney one


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Oooh, I'd love to have a nosey around her closet 
I love that she has that green Versace Grammys dress at her house. I would have thought that would be packed away in the Versace archives somewhere.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> *I love that she has that green Versace Grammys dress at her house.* I would have thought that would be packed away in the Versace archives somewhere.


I love that too! Her closet looks like she manages it herself.


----------



## azania

She is just so gorgeous, it's annoying.


----------



## Sassys

On the move! Jennifer Lopez lists her NINE bedroom $17m mansion that is in the same Hidden Hills community as Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kim-Kardashian-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3Qh0Tub6W


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> On the move! Jennifer Lopez lists her NINE bedroom $17m mansion that is in the same Hidden Hills community as Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kim-Kardashian-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3Qh0Tub6W




I wonder how many people live in that house its enormous


----------



## prettyprincess

The kitchen is stunning! Only Jlo could pull off a baby blue kitchen.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jlo is so classy and beautiful


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> .


Coming soon to a Walgreens near you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Stop!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Yes! Please stop!!!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## californiaCRUSH

azania said:


> She is just so gorgeous, it's annoying.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao @ "it was a low budget movie."

wow I just checked--that movie only cost $4mil to make and has made $26.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> Coming soon to a Walgreens near you!




Hahaha!


----------



## Sassys

2/5/15


----------



## Lounorada

Surely she can do better than this Casper guy...? 
Her over-lined lips look ridiculous.


----------



## prettyprincess

Ay, she looks rough in the the pic w Casper.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/06...g-california-mansion-for-whopping-17-million/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a white blazer while out and about with a friend on Thursday (February 5) in Studio City, Calif.

Always wanted to work with this guy!! Dream come true #BarryLevinson #legendarydirector #Rainman #WagtheDog #Bugsy #TheNatural etc etc etc #goodthingscoming #SHADES, the 45-year-old entertainer wrote on the same day with a pic of herself on Instagram.

It was just announced that Jennifer has put her Southern California home on the market for $17 million, according to Zillow. She originally bought the home with former husband Marc Anthony in 2010.


----------



## Sassys

Lax 2/10/15


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-caught-dancing-together-video/

Jennifer Lopez keeps it comfy while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Tuesday (February 10) in Los Angeles.

A goal is a dream with a deadline. #LetsGetit #MondayMotivation #HappyMonday, the 45-year-old entertainer tweeted the day before.

Over the weekend, Jennifer and her former boyfriend Casper Smart were spotted dancing together at a Pre-Grammy event, which featured a performance by Kanye West. Watch the video below!


----------



## Sassys

India - I spy Casper


----------



## Sassys

lax


----------



## Tivo

Those sneakers are so ugly.


----------



## Lounorada

That whole outfit is ugly.


----------



## Midge S

^^ at least she's dressed for plane comfort though, as opposed to some weird pap stroll (although she seems prepared for that too)


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> ^^ *at least she's dressed for plane comfort though*, as opposed to some weird pap stroll (although she seems prepared for that too)


 

That's true.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks really rough here IMO.  




Tom Ford Autumn/Winter 2015 Womenswear Collection Presentation at Milk Studios on February 20, 2015 in Hollywood, California























Zimbio


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lord put a hand


----------



## anitalilac

That sorta open mouth face she makes when posing...I just don't get it......


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> That sorta open mouth face she makes when posing...I just don't get it......




Looking like she's catching flies...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That dress - with a soul patch growing over her coochie? Nope.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That dress - with a soul patch growing over her coochie? Nope.


:lolots: at soul patch


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That dress - with a soul patch growing over her coochie? Nope.



Girl, you hilarious!


----------



## Underoos!

What's the deal with all the bronzer along her hairline (on her forehead)?  It's even visible in the shots that aren't close-up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2015 Oscars Pre-Party on Saturday evening (February 21) in Los Angeles.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well this is boring


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The foundation on her face is the wrong colour.  it's a nice dress but the material is all creased - wrong choice for this event.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The foundation on her face is the wrong colour.  it's a nice dress but the material is all creased - wrong choice for this event.



It says this was yesterday


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her makeup artist keeps doing her wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Dress looks like a satin sheet attached to a necklace. Horrible.
Her terrible make-up has her looking jaundice. No.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hopefully tonight's look is better.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really hope she doesn't show up in another sparkly Murad gown.


----------



## Sassys

Love the oscar dress!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Love the oscar dress!!!




I do too! Only thing I'm not crazy about is the pink lip.


----------



## Midge S

Love it.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I do too! Only thing I'm not crazy about is the pink lip.



Agree!


----------



## purseprincess32

Her Oscar dress is much better than the last pic with her foundation being the wrong color. Ugh..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Love the oscar dress!!!



Ahh she reminds me of Peaches and Cream Barbie


----------



## Lounorada

The 2015 Academy Awards, Feb. 22nd


Wearing Elie Saab Haute Couture.


Gorgeous dress, don't like the make-up- horrible shade of pink lipstick and pink eye shadow, no.











Just Jared


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> The 2015 Academy Awards
> 
> 
> Wearing Elie Saab Haute Couture.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress, don't like the make-up- horrible shade of pink lipstick and pink eye shadow, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jared



God I adore a ball gown


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The dress is gorgeous. Not too excited about the make-up


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why is she there practically every year. She's a jack of all trades and a master of none


----------



## Sassys

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why is she there practically every year. She's a jack of all trades and a master of none



There are quite a few people there that I am confused as to why they are there.


----------



## stylemepretty

That gown is everything!!!!!!


----------



## Brandless

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why is she there practically every year. She's a jack of all trades and a master of none




I was telling that to DH. She was also in the Golden Globes. Hubby said awards shows need beautiful people&#128516;


----------



## Hermes4evah

I love the dress and JLo is gorgeous as always but I'm getting tired of her breasts being on display all the time. Wish she would cover them up some.


----------



## bisousx

She's always had the most perfect boobs. May as well show em off.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Robert Duvall's wife, Luciana, had the prettier dress because of the color pop.


http://www.eonline.com/news/628256/...he-2015-oscars-in-nearly-identical-ball-gowns


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> She's always had the most perfect boobs. May as well show em off.



And it's never in a tacky way. I don't mind cleavage if it is done tasteful.


----------



## sisu9

The dress is gorgeous. Not a fan of the makeup though but she looks good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The lipstick is awful. Agree - Duvall's wife's dress is better.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Brandless said:


> I was telling that to DH. She was also in the Golden Globes. Hubby said awards shows need beautiful people&#128516;



And she dresses like she was actually nominated for something everytime.


----------



## LavenderIce

ForeverYoung87 said:


> And she dresses like she was actually nominated for something everytime.




She'll often out-dress the nominees. I'm not mad at her. She brings it every single time. Right or wrong, she goes for it and I appreciate that.


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> She'll often out-dress the nominees. I'm not mad at her. She brings it every single time. Right or wrong, she goes for it and I appreciate that.



Yep! If I was invited I wouldn't be thinking, "Oh I have to tame it a bit, because it is not my night". Oh Well...


----------



## Sassys

Love this pic


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh Luciana looks so good!

Whoever said JLo always dresses like she'd nominated hit it on the head I think. She ALWAYS dresses so she's talked about/photographed. On the Aniston thread people are saying she looks nice but ordinary. I suspect she did that on purpose as the focus is not on her, she's merely presenting. Is JLo even doing that?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Good for her! She needs to own the night.  If You're invited to Oscars it is to shine even if you're not nominated.  This is Hollywood! One of the most important Hollywood events.  Everyone should dress with glamour


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh Luciana looks so good!
> 
> Whoever said JLo always dresses like she'd nominated hit it on the head I think. She ALWAYS dresses so she's talked about/photographed. On the Aniston thread people are saying she looks nice but ordinary. I suspect she did that on purpose as the focus is not on her, she's merely presenting. Is JLo even doing that?



Lol she presented. I feel like because fashion is her thing she gets away with it otherwise some would be criticized for attention seeking or called a try hard. She's just a personality now. Her movies and music are equally bad. American Idol saved her there's a reason she went back. Should be interesting what she does once that's over


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo wouldn't be JLo if she wasn't OTT, it's part of her appeal. If she's gonna come to the Oscars I want her to show up and show out. No need to fade into the background and look vanilla just because you aren't nominated, as someone mentioned above this is the Oscars. Go big or go home.

I'm on the fence about her gown. I not big on ball gowns to start with and I feel like this is a look she's done before.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lol she presented. I feel like because fashion is her thing she gets away with it otherwise some would be criticized for attention seeking or called a try hard. She's just a personality now. Her movies and music are equally bad. American Idol saved her there's a reason she went back. Should be interesting what she does once that's over


True. She is a personality more than anything else now.

I've always looked to see what she was wearing though I have to say she's been off the mark for the most part recently


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Love this pic




Me too. Beautiful picture. 

Her gown is gorgeous, but I don't know what they were thinking with her makeup. Cool toned, bright, bubblegum, Barbie pink with her warm toned hair/skin/eyeshadow/gown? What idiot makeup artist made that novice mistake.


----------



## baglover1973

she bores me.....more of the same.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/23...epic-selfie-with-meryl-streep-at-oscars-2015/

Jennifer Lopez took some epic selfies during the 2015 Academy Awards held at the Dolby Theatre on Sunday (February 22) in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old entertainer was photobombed by Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux during the show while she was taking a selfie.

Photo bombed by my favorite couple Jennifer and Justin #Oscars she captioned the pic on Instagram. Earlier in the evening, JLo posted a photo of her with Meryl Streep.

MERYL STREEP #oscars #oscarlegend #needsomeofthatoscarjuju lol Jennifer captioned the pic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Oscars Pre-Party on Saturday evening (February 21) in Los Angeles.




She looks yellow on the face!


----------



## prettyprincess

NicolesCloset said:


> Good for her! She needs to own the night.  If You're invited to Oscars it is to shine even if you're not nominated.  This is Hollywood! One of the most important Hollywood events.  Everyone should dress with glamour



Totally agree with this, whats the point of going to the Oscars if you arent going to dress like a star.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They love her. She has been there 3877574 times. Never nominated and sat front row next to Streep. 
Her movie career is waning and she performs mostly on American Idol. 

Nice seat if you can get it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

NicolesCloset said:


> Good for her! She needs to own the night.  If You're invited to Oscars it is to shine even if you're not nominated.  This is Hollywood! One of the most important Hollywood events.  Everyone should dress with glamour



Exactly! Why should she tone it down? She looks stunning each time so more power to her.


----------



## Sassys

Vanity Fair party


----------



## LavenderIce

I love all the pics and selfies she took with other celebrities last night. She looks cute and like she's having fun.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is practically sitting down to be the same height as Kevin.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/23/jennifer-lopez-stuns-in-sheer-dress-at-oscars-after-party-2015/

Jennifer Lopez looks more stunning than ever in one of the sexiest looks of the night at the Vanity Fair party following the 2015 Academy Awards at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on Sunday night (February 22) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 45-year-old entertainer already had one of the best looks of the night and she continued her fashion reign at the party!

During the show, J.Lo took some selfies from her seat in the audience and got photobombed by an A-list couple sitting behind her.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad Couture dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, a Helen Yarmak fur, and Neil Lane jewelry.

10+ pictures inside of Jennifer Lopez at the after party


----------



## Ms Kiah

What in the world is she doing to her eyes?


----------



## Sassys

I just can't get enough of this dress


----------



## Jujuma

Wow she looked like herself at the Awards and then at the VF party looked like someone else. Weird.


----------



## Lounorada

I just want her to find a great make-up artist that knows what they're doing and doesn't make her look terrible, every.damn.time. 
No denying she has a stunning face, but her foundation is the wrong colour, the application is amateurish, the lip and eye-shadow colours are wrong for her colouring. Just all around BAD.


----------



## Alexenjie

Lounorada said:


> I just want her to find a great make-up artist that knows what they're doing and doesn't make her look terrible, every.damn.time.
> No denying she has a stunning face, but her foundation is the wrong colour, the application is amateurish, the lip and eye-shadow colours wrong for her colouring. Just all around BAD.


 
I agree with you. I think Scott Barnes used to make her up best but she was also in her twenties so the same look is not as flattering in her 40's. We've all seen every inch of her gorgeous body  a million times so I don't understand her need to flaunt every inch of her skin at every opportunity. I wish she would dress sexy but leave something to the imagination. 

I think her hair looks phony and too long. The 6" of lipgloss she is wearing is just gross (you carry a tiny purse) so you can occasionally add a touch of gloss. There is no denying her beauty, I think she looks like she is trying too hard.


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm all for finding a look that works for you and going with it every time, but I would find it refreshing to see her at a gala event in something *other* than a nude or blush dress covered in crystals. She would look stunning in jewel tones! 

Also, I find her sultry "sexy face" in photos kind of annoying and contrived. She's been doing it for years and it's getting old. Just let your natural smile hang out, girl!! You don't have to try so hard to be sexy. You are already sex incarnate!


----------



## zaara10

How is she 45??! Damn. I hope I look that good when I get there! I agree about the "sexy face." She has such a pretty smile, she should stick w/ that!


----------



## csre

I absolutly love both of the dresses she wore, beautiful!!
I also hate what she does with her mouth on pics, I so wish she would at least close it


----------



## prettyprincess

The thick black eyeliner makes her eyes look smaller than they really are, its way too heavy!


----------



## scarlet555

eyes look like that when you dont know how to glue fake eyelashes on correctly...  fire that make up artist...


----------



## Lounorada

Behind the Scenes at the Oscars


I love the first two pictures.



































Zimbio


----------



## Megan Brown

Lounorada said:


> Behind the Scenes at the Oscars
> 
> 
> I love the first two pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


She is like a queen in this dress. It's very luxurious)


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is beautiful.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Lopezs new song from her upcoming film Home called Feel the Light just hit the web in a the form of a lyric video!

Jennifer, Rihanna, and Jim Parsons all star in the film  JLo and Ri also sing on the movies soundtrack. Check out Rihannas song from the soundtrack Towards the Sun in case you missed it!

Home will hit theaters on March 27  watch the lyric video below to hear the song!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Ben Affleck Had A Very Whispery Reunion With Jennifer Lopez During The Oscars On Sunday Night*

The 90s better watch out, because even though theyre hot sh*t right now, the return of Bennifer can only mean one thing: that the 00s are creeping up behind the 90s and are getting ready to yank its wig off. If youre more ant than grasshopper, now would be the time to pull out your slutty flared-leg dirty denim jeans with the lace-up crotch and/or stiletto Timberlands.

During a commercial break at the Oscars on Sunday night, ABC News (via E!) says that Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck had a mini Bennifer reunion that involved lots of whispering. After the presentation of the award for Best Documentary Feature, JLos former butt rubber walked over to where she was sitting in the front row, leaned over, and whispered something in her ear. JLo then reportedly playfully smacked his arm. A playful arm smack? If Auntie Nelda was a real person, this would be where shed look up from her glasses and hiss Keep your hands to yourself, you home-wrecking slap-having hussy tramp.

Ben Affleck then reportedly moved his whisper game on to Bradley Cooper who, unlike JLo, didnt respond with a playful smack on the arm. Huh, thats weird  B. Coop has always struck me as a light-hearted Oh YOU playful slap type.

But what the hell was Ben Affleck whispering? Im going to guess he whispered I got a bunch of Gigli DVDs in my garage if you want em to JLo and That was some primo acting you did with that fake baby in American Sniper  I legit believed it was a real baby to B. Coop. Then he returned back up the aisle to JLo and whispered No really, my wife says I need to get rid of them. Can I swing by your house later tonight with the first round of boxes?

*Source*: Dlisted


----------



## AEGIS

ForeverYoung87 said:


> And she dresses like she was actually nominated for something everytime.



I mean don't invite me anywhere if I am expected to be filler. I will shine! Go JLo!!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo wouldn't be JLo if she wasn't OTT, it's part of her appeal. If she's gonna come to the Oscars I want her to show up and show out. No need to fade into the background and look vanilla just because you aren't nominated, as someone mentioned above this is the Oscars. Go big or go home.
> 
> I'm on the fence about her gown. I not big on ball gowns to start with and I feel like this is a look she's done before.



JLo is a beautiful one note


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> There are quite a few people there that I am confused as to why they are there.



I don't understand why Zendaya was there.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

John Stamos was there too. The only thing I could think of  was because he was on the medieval musical show on Abc...Gavalant?? Maybe Zendaya has a show coming up on Abc as well. 

I'll be surprised if tabloids don't jump on that encounter with Ben with divorce accusations next week. Especially since it came from the AP


----------



## prettyprincess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Ben Affleck Had A Very Whispery Reunion With Jennifer Lopez During The Oscars On Sunday Night*
> 
> The 90s better watch out, because even though theyre hot sh*t right now, the return of Bennifer can only mean one thing: that the 00s are creeping up behind the 90s and are getting ready to yank its wig off. If youre more ant than grasshopper, now would be the time to pull out your slutty flared-leg dirty denim jeans with the lace-up crotch and/or stiletto Timberlands.
> 
> During a commercial break at the Oscars on Sunday night, ABC News (via E!) says that Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck had a mini Bennifer reunion that involved lots of whispering. After the presentation of the award for Best Documentary Feature, JLos former butt rubber walked over to where she was sitting in the front row, leaned over, and whispered something in her ear. JLo then reportedly playfully smacked his arm. A playful arm smack? If Auntie Nelda was a real person, this would be where shed look up from her glasses and hiss Keep your hands to yourself, you home-wrecking slap-having hussy tramp.
> 
> Ben Affleck then reportedly moved his whisper game on to Bradley Cooper who, unlike JLo, didnt respond with a playful smack on the arm. Huh, thats weird  B. Coop has always struck me as a light-hearted Oh YOU playful slap type.
> 
> But what the hell was Ben Affleck whispering? Im going to guess he whispered I got a bunch of Gigli DVDs in my garage if you want em to JLo and That was some primo acting you did with that fake baby in American Sniper  I legit believed it was a real baby to B. Coop. Then he returned back up the aisle to JLo and whispered No really, my wife says I need to get rid of them. Can I swing by your house later tonight with the first round of boxes?
> 
> *Source*: Dlisted




Ahhhh!! Why wasnt this caught on tape?! The whole time he was presenting I was looking to see if he would make eye contact with her!


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> I mean don't invite me anywhere if I am expected to be filler.


----------



## scarlet555

her foundation is completely off and that lipstick doesnt help any.  I know it was already discussed, but  it hurts my eyes a lot, especially when the dress is so beautiful and dreamy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I mean don't invite me anywhere if I am expected to be filler. I will shine! Go JLo!!




Lol!!! Yeeeaahh!!!! It's not like she's invited to a wedding.


----------



## Sassys

cute


----------



## H. for H.

Not sure if this was previously posted, TNT aired Neighborhood Sessions of her Bronx concert.  Note: it states that it expires on March 17th.

http://www.tntdrama.com/videos/neig...z.html?sessionToken=EtGVTcVG6Bn4FU6CVpbUyp4Ti


----------



## NYCBelle

Megan Brown said:


> She is like a queen in this dress. It's very luxurious)



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

When you're as hot as Jennifer Lopez even sweatpants get matched with sky-high heels.

The 45-year-old was spotted leaving a studio in New York on Monday wearing an otherwise low-key sports luxe style outfit.

The singer kept her ensemble simple but chic with a combination of loungewear and eye catching items.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-statement-coat-New-York.html#ixzz3TzUH2ACk


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous coat.


----------



## berrydiva

Ugh...I'm so sick of seeing this damn snow...just makes me mad looking at it in that pic.

The pic with her kids is adorb.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Ugh...I'm so sick of seeing this damn snow...just makes me mad looking at it in that pic.
> 
> The pic with her kids is adorb.



LOL. I swear today is like a heatwave.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> LOL. I swear today is like a heatwave.


You can find me in shorts and flip flops tomorrow


----------



## morgan20

I think I love her boots


----------



## NYCBelle

Her kids are so cute


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> You can find me in shorts and flip flops tomorrow


You better not! Saw a girl walking in the office today in Flipflops. I'm like, Dang, it's still Winter and cool....we actually dropped back to 50....This is how people get sick.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> You can find me in shorts and flip flops tomorrow



Saw a girl in some shorts and t-shirt today. She didn't have headphones on, so not sure if she went running.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/10/jennifer-lopez-is-red-hot-with-her-idol-men-for-kimmel-taping/

Jennifer Lopez looks amazing in her red hot dress while heading into the Jimmy Kimmel Live studios to tape an appearance on Tuesday (March 10) in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old entertainer was joined for the talk show by her American Idol co-judges Harry Connick Jr. and Keith Urban.

Jennifer just joined Snapchat, so make sure to follow all the action on her account @jlobts!

Make sure to catch a new episode of Idol tomorrow night at 8/7c on Fox.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Preen dress and Casadei shoes.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her eyemakeup is too heavy. It ages her in these photos even more.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> Gorgeous coat.



And her arms are in the sleeves!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She is rocking those Casadei heels.


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> And her arms are in the sleeves!


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> And her arms are in the sleeves!



 She is not thirsty, she has talent and does not need to parade around in stupid outfits. She's also not "married" to a gay man.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She is rocking those Casadei heels.


yeah I'd like to have legs like hers


----------



## Sasha2012

They were celebrating the selection of the Top 12 finalists, but their spotlight was eclipsed by a certain sexy judge.

Jennifer Lopez must have dropped jaws when she arrived to the American Idol XIV Finalist Party held at The District in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 45-year-old entertainer swayed gazes her way thanks to that stunning, white, thigh-skimming Marchesa frock featuring a gold embroidered pattern from its mock turtleneck to the very short hem.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rican-Idol-finalists-party.html#ixzz3U9PCxy6Y


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks great...till I get to the eye makeup. Yikes!


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looks great...till I get to the eye makeup. Yikes!




Agreed! What on earth were they going for with that?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The dress is really short, no wonder she's putting her clutch in front, lol. She's one arm raise away from a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Suzie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looks great...till I get to the eye makeup. Yikes!



Agreed, and lose the ankle bracelet.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her legs are fantastic but sometimes her dresses are to short, IMO. I'm not loving the dress above and her makeup is making her look really tired.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/12/ryan-seacrest-jokes-on-air-about-american-idols-low-ratings/

Jennifer Lopez and Harry Connick Jr. pose for photos while attending the American Idol XIV Top Finalists Party held at The District by Hannah An on Wednesday (March 11) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The Idol stars were joined by fellow judge Keith Urban and Fox Television Group Chairman & CEO Dana Walden.

Earlier in the night, Jennifer looked amazing in a short orange dress for the live show.

During the episode, host Ryan Seacrest joked about their shows low ratings when asking two Empire stars how it feels to have the number one show on television.

To be number one Oh yes, I remember those days, Ryan said.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Valentino dress and Versace shoes for the live taping. She is wearing a Marchesa dress and Casadei shoes at the party.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks a tacky mess. Her legs are great but I wish she would embrace slightly lower hemlines because this is not flattering or cute. How does she sit in those dresses?


----------



## terebina786

ByeKitty said:


> She looks a tacky mess. Her legs are great but I wish she would embrace slightly lower hemlines because this is not flattering or cute. How does she sit in those dresses?



I agree.  I'm 30 and I wouldn't even wear half of those outfits and I have pretty decent legs.  But to each their own.


----------



## Ladybug09

The skirt is WAAAYYYYYY to short. YOu see the lining of the dress at the bottom. And I hate the white eye makeup.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> She looks a tacky mess. Her legs are great but I wish she would embrace slightly lower hemlines because this is not flattering or cute. How does she sit in those dresses?


agree
her legs are great but the knee down is better than the thighs.....and there's something to be saidi for a bit of  modesty


----------



## bunnyr

Sasha2012 said:


> They were celebrating the selection of the Top 12 finalists, but their spotlight was eclipsed by a certain sexy judge.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez must have dropped jaws when she arrived to the American Idol XIV Finalist Party held at The District in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 45-year-old entertainer swayed gazes her way thanks to that stunning, white, thigh-skimming Marchesa frock featuring a gold embroidered pattern from its mock turtleneck to the very short hem.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rican-Idol-finalists-party.html#ixzz3U9PCxy6Y




Not a fan of this dress- style wise or length. Makes her look very stumpy and not at all toned. Complete opposite affect as the red dress earlier.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Perception is a funny thing. I don't think she looks stumpy at all just not a fan of the length.


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look amazing. If my legs look like that at her age, I'm hardly retiring my short skirts too....bad legged folks will have to deal. lol.

That makeup is awful.


----------



## NicolesCloset

The make up at first I didn't like but,  after looking at it a few times it is striking. Different


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think the eye makeup makes her look like a sexy alien.


----------



## AEGIS

nahhh she's 40...why should she only wear long dresses? and she's a celeb.  my grandma is 91...if JLo lives that long you mean to tell me she should spend the next half of her life in longer skirts? naaahhhh


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> nahhh she's 40...why should she only wear long dresses? and she's a celeb.  my grandma is 91...if JLo lives that long you mean to tell me she should spend the next half of her life in longer skirts? naaahhhh



For me it had nothing to do with her being 40... If anyone has the body to wear dresses like that one, it's her. I just don't think it looks good.


----------



## bunnyr

I also didn't say the short dress wasn't a fit due to her age. I just think it's a very unflattering style- cut for her. Especially compared to the red dress from just a few posts ago. That one really made her look toned, confident etc


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looks great...till I get to the eye makeup. Yikes!



I agree


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> nahhh she's 40...why should she only wear long dresses? and she's a celeb.  my grandma is 91...if JLo lives that long you mean to tell me she should spend the next half of her life in longer skirts? naaahhhh


Girl she's 45, her body is all the way right and her legs are amazing. She should show them off...it takes hard work to look that way. Tina Turner can still work a short skirt too. I don't understand why women have to cover up once they reach 40 especially if they have the body to wear form fitting clothes. I do feel though that as women age, their style should evolve towards classy, timeless and sophisticated, within their own taste profile, but that doesn't mean wearing knee length skirts always, does it?


----------



## ChanelMommy

The eye makeup. I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## csre

I think both of those last dresses are too short for any age 
They look uncomfortably short, how can she seat? Let alone bent over or just move "normal" 
Yes she haves great legs, but I don't think that means she has to walk around as if she forgot one part of the outfit (pants for example)
Besides I think that dress is horrible, reminds me of Christmas wrap


----------



## bisbee

berrydiva said:


> Girl she's 45, her body is all the way right and her legs are amazing. She should show them off...it takes hard work to look that way. Tina Turner can still work a short skirt too. I don't understand why women have to cover up once they reach 40 especially if they have the body to wear form fitting clothes. I do feel though that as women age, their style should evolve towards classy, timeless and sophisticated, within their own taste profile, but that doesn't mean wearing knee length skirts always, does it?


 
I don't think she has to wear knee length skirts...her legs look amazing, but, in my opinion, anyone over the age of 14 who wears skirts that short looks ridiculous. Another 2 inches will still show off her legs.

 She can't sit down normally wearing a skirt that length...just another inch up and she's on display for all to see.  That might be her objective, but that doesn't mean it looks good!


----------



## meluvs2shop

ByeKitty said:


> For me it had nothing to do with her being 40... If anyone has the body to wear dresses like that one, it's her. I just don't think it looks good.


Exactly! For me it has nothing to do with her age. I just find that length inappropriate. How do you walk without it riding up, sit, get out of a car without your juicy bits exposed? Age is just a number to me. She's def got it and should flaunt it but she can't even sit in a dress that short.


----------



## Sassys

3/12/15


----------



## berrydiva

So what you guys are saying is that you don't wear or never wore short dresses? Lol


----------



## berrydiva

bisbee said:


> I don't think she has to wear knee length skirts...her legs look amazing, but, in my opinion, anyone over the age of 14 who wears skirts that short looks ridiculous. Another 2 inches will still show off her legs.
> 
> She can't sit down normally wearing a skirt that length...just another inch up and she's on display for all to see.  That might be her objective, but that doesn't mean it looks good!




Hmm...interesting. See I think that length is inappropriate for someone under the age of 14...hell, il go even further, under the age of 18/19 is inappropriate tbh.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> So what you guys are saying is that you don't wear or never wore short dresses? Lol


not since I was about 20
and admittedly I didn't have great legs, just poor judgement


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> not since I was about 20
> and admittedly I didn't have great legs, just poor judgement



Lol 

Do I wear dresses and skirts above the knee? Yes. Just not JLo short.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> So what you guys are saying is that you don't wear or never wore short dresses? Lol




They're saying that dress is TOO short.


----------



## sdkitty

bunnyr said:


> They're saying that dress is TOO short.


and just because I may have done it for a minute when I was too young to know better, doesn't make it a good idea


----------



## bunnyr

sdkitty said:


> and just because i may have done it for a minute when i was too young to know better, doesn't make it a good idea




+1


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The short white dress is perfect for an ice skating competition.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> They're saying that dress is TOO short.



I got that which is why I asked if folks ever wore mini skirts or dresses. Lol.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> I got that which is why I asked if folks ever wore mini skirts or dresses. Lol.




I like mini skirts etc too but have not worn as short as the one mentioned, ie difficult to sit down normally


----------



## bunnyr

Vanilla Bean said:


> The short white dress is perfect for an ice skating competition.




lol


----------



## zaara10

lanasyogamama said:


> I think the eye makeup makes her look like a sexy alien.


Ha, I agree. It's a tad creepy. She needs eyeliner on the bottom.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> I like mini skirts etc too but have not worn as short as the one mentioned, ie difficult to sit down normally



I've worn skirts that short and admittedly don't much anymore but never had an issue sitting normally or getting out of cars or anything of that nature. But then again for some reason we had etiquette training in HS for the prom and one of the lessons we got was how to properly get out a car, sit, etc in any length skirt. Guess I'm not seeing the issue other than personal preference and hangups being made to be generalized rules.


----------



## daffyduck

Note to Jlo....we got the memo, we know you still got it even at your mid-40's, but please know that too much exposure or too much at your face can also be a turn off to some of your fans. You don't need to keep proving yourself that you look sexier than your younger counterpart like the way Madonna keeps doing.


----------



## Midge S

I think the general rule is If it looks less like a mini-dress and more like you just forgot to put your pants on - then it's wrong no matter your age. 

But it's more forgivable when you are young and dumb.


----------



## azania

Midge S said:


> I think the general rule is If it looks less like a mini-dress and more like you just forgot to put your pants on - then it's wrong no matter your age.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's more forgivable when you are young and dumb.




This! Perfect summary!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Vanilla Bean said:


> The short white dress is perfect for an ice skating competition.


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> I think the general rule is If it looks less like a mini-dress and more like you just forgot to put your pants on - then it's wrong no matter your age.
> 
> But it's more forgivable when you are young and dumb.


So wait...that isn't a mini-skirt? Looks mini-skirt length to me. 

Wiki says so too 


> A miniskirt (sometimes hyphenated as "mini-skirt") is a skirt with a hemline well above the knees, generally at mid-thigh level, normally no longer than 10 cm (4 in) below the buttocks;[1] and a minidress is a dress with such a hemline. A micro-miniskirt or microskirt is a miniskirt with its hemline at the upper thigh, at or just below crotch level.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> So wait...that isn't a mini-skirt? Looks mini-skirt length to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki says so too




Hmm so it's a micro mini... Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/16...s-rock-hard-abs-during-weekend-shopping-trip/

Jennifer Lopez shows off her toned abs while doing some retail therapy at Calabasas Commons with manager Benny Medina on Sunday (March 15) in Calabasas.

The next day, the 45-year-old entertainer tweeted, There are two ways of spreading light: to be the candle, or the mirror that reflects it  Edith Wharton #HappyMonday #FeelTheLight.

Jennifer was promoting her upcoming American Idol performance of her song Feel the Light. Make sure to get tickets to the performance if you are in the Los Angeles area!


----------



## berrydiva

Jenny's damn abs.


----------



## H. for H.

Love her abs, not so much this outfit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That skirt would be cute for the beach.


----------



## sdkitty

not her best look
she's entitled to have a casual day but if she really didn't care at all, I guess she wouldn't be showing off her abs


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> not her best look
> she's entitled to have a casual day *but if she really didn't care at all, I guess she wouldn't be showing off her abs*


Huh? Crop tops aren't casual? lol


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Huh? Crop tops aren't casual? lol


I guess they are
just seems like the rest of her outfit isn't showing anything off.....even her legs don't look as good as usual in those flat sandals
never mind


----------



## bunnyr

sdkitty said:


> I guess they are
> 
> just seems like the rest of her outfit isn't showing anything off.....even her legs don't look as good as usual in those flat sandals
> 
> never mind




I feel the same way


----------



## berrydiva

I mean if she were showing more leg, y'all would've said she's showing too much.  She could be in the official thot uniform of a crop top and tight pencil skirt.


----------



## Lounorada

It wouldn't be my kind of outfit, but I think she looks good. Love the top-knot and that lip colour.
On the crop-top-talk... I just think that particular crop-top is fugly, it looks like a dirty-white bra.


----------



## clydekiwi

I love her style


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I mean if she were showing more leg, y'all would've said she's showing too much.  She could be in *the official thot uniform* of a crop top and tight pencil skirt.



LMAO! So true


----------



## karo

*Is she FUR real? Jennifer Lopez bundles up with a large fuzzy stole as she wears sweatpants on set of American Idol*

She's known for her glamorous sense of style.
But on Wednesday Jennifer Lopez appeared to be unable to make up her mind as she stepped out in sweatpants and a fur stole.
The 45-year-old singer and actress was on the Los Angeles set of American Idol when she displayed the clashing attire.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eatpants-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz3UoWKWWPc 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## dangerouscurves

karo said:


> *Is she FUR real? Jennifer Lopez bundles up with a large fuzzy stole as she wears sweatpants on set of American Idol*
> 
> She's known for her glamorous sense of style.
> But on Wednesday Jennifer Lopez appeared to be unable to make up her mind as she stepped out in sweatpants and a fur stole.
> The 45-year-old singer and actress was on the Los Angeles set of American Idol when she displayed the clashing attire.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eatpants-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz3UoWKWWPc
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​




I can't believe that her butt used to be considered big. It's perky, not big.


----------



## clydekiwi

karo said:


> *Is she FUR real? Jennifer Lopez bundles up with a large fuzzy stole as she wears sweatpants on set of American Idol*
> 
> She's known for her glamorous sense of style.
> But on Wednesday Jennifer Lopez appeared to be unable to make up her mind as she stepped out in sweatpants and a fur stole.
> The 45-year-old singer and actress was on the Los Angeles set of American Idol when she displayed the clashing attire.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eatpants-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz3UoWKWWPc
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​




I love these sweats. Can anyone id?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't believe that her butt used to be considered big. It's perky, not big.




It's definitely gone down as she's leaned out and worked out more (that's what happens to real butts *cough*Khloe)

Plus we've become accustomed to seeing these fake injected behinds.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

This bish is so beautiful. It's not even fair.


----------



## berrydiva

californiaCRUSH said:


> This bish is so beautiful. It's not even fair.


----------



## Tivo

californiaCRUSH said:


> This bish is so beautiful. It's not even fair.


Right?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/19/jennifer-lopez-gives-a-sneak-peek-at-feel-the-light-music-video/

Jennifer Lopez looks amazing in her tight dress while leaving STK after dinner on Wednesday evening (March 18) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer was spotted on the set of American Idol earlier in the day.

That same day, JLo teased a sneak peek look at her upcoming music video for Feel the Light from her new animated film Home.

Sneak Peek!!! &#128540; #FeelTheLight #VideoComingSoon #IdolFeelTheLight #DreamWorksHOME #March27&#8243; JLo tweeted. Also, Jennifer will b e performing the song tonight on American Idol  be sure to tune in!


----------



## berrydiva

Really liking that dress and the boots...like the whole outfit.


----------



## Tivo

Now that's the JLo I know and love.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope, not loving it. 

I hope she gets her groove back before it's time to film Idol. I don't give a damn about the show but I look forward to the candids of her on set looking cute.


----------



## sdkitty

I think she's covering the best part of her legs and showing more thigh than necessary


----------



## H. for H.

californiaCRUSH said:


> This bish is so beautiful. It's not even fair.


:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/19...light-performance-on-american-idol-watch-now/

Jennifer Lopez looks stunning in a huge ballgown while performing on America Idol on Thursday night (March 19) in West Hollywood, Calif.

Earlier in the night, the 45-year-old entertainer was spotted showing some major leg while arriving outside the studio ahead of the live episode.

#FeelTheLight #SneakPeek #VideoComingSoon Tune in to #Idol tonight at 8/7c for something special &#128536;, she tweeted.

Watch her performance of Feel the Light below!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Meh not loving her style of late...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I would love to know how many times she has performed on this show since she became a judge.


----------



## ChanelMommy

californiaCRUSH said:


> This bish is so beautiful. It's not even fair.



I know, right??


----------



## berrydiva

Her freaking legs are fantastic! 


While I like the dress she's performing in for the grandness of it all, it's kind of ridiculous. And, why is she always performing on this show, is this normal for the judges to perform often? (sorry, I don't watch)


----------



## azania

I'll have what she's having. She looks stunning!!!


----------



## Sassys

3/19/15


----------



## Lounorada

Hell to the no.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She seems to insist on making jogging pants happening.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Her freaking legs are fantastic!
> 
> 
> While I like the dress she's performing in for the grandness of it all, it's kind of ridiculous. And, why is she always performing on this show, is this normal for the judges to perform often? (sorry, I don't watch)


JLo makes the most of her opportunities. I'm not mad, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> She seems to insist on making jogging pants happening.


I think it happened a long time ago and is still happening tbh. I see folks in them all the time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love joggers but I can't remember the last time I wore a full on tracksuit.

That Elie Saab romper she wore on Idol is gorgeous but I wish she has gone with a different shoe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I think it happened a long time ago and is still happening tbh. I see folks in them all the time.




Ugh. In Germany only certain people would wanna be seen in them going out and about (not including joggers).


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love joggers b*ut I can't remember the last time I wore a full on tracksuit.*
> 
> That Elie Saab romper she wore on Idol is gorgeous but I wish she has gone with a different shoe.



1992 for me. But jogging pants are back in and ladies are encouraged to wear them with heels.


----------



## berrydiva

You know....I blame my parents for stressing this whole education bullish. I should've got myself a recording contract around the same time as JennyLo and done my own off-key singing for millions. I can shake my azz just as much as she can and can sing as bad as she can....I really went about this whole life business all wrong. 



Sassys said:


>


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm a mum to boys 7yrs and 4yrs, and the stuff I see Mum's wear on the school run....lol.  Trackies are the norm. I get side eyed cause I put a bit of effort in (it's minimal effort too..lol. ballet flats, funky jeans amd top, pixie cut).

I don't need JLo validating this look.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> 1992 for me. But jogging pants are back in and ladies are encouraged to wear them with heels.


I have a pair of leather joggers I just bought the other day. *hangs head in shame* They're cute though!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 1992 for me. But jogging pants are back in and ladies are encouraged to wear them with heels.



Damn, I was 2 yrs old 

I had a few JC tracksuits when I was 13/14. I used to love them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I may have a Juicy hoodie on right now


----------



## Sassys

Home premiere in LA


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marc spit those babies out...they both look just like him.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> *1992 for me.* But jogging pants are back in and ladies are encouraged to wear them with heels.



same here


----------



## Sassys

keodi said:


> same here



I do have these in Black & Navy. Not sure if that counts

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1027156&vid=1&pid=186091012


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> I do have these in Black & Navy. Not sure if that counts
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1027156&vid=1&pid=186091012



I really like those! I wouldn't count those as track pants


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I do have these in Black & Navy. Not sure if that counts
> 
> 
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1027156&vid=1&pid=186091012




These look dressy. Better than the jogging pants.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute kids.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/23/jennifer-lopez-ex-casper-smart-are-just-good-friends/

Jennifer Lopez keeps it chic in white and black while attending a photo call to promote her fashion collection at Coppel store Forum Buena Vista on Monday (March 23) in Mexico City, Mexico.

The day before, the 45-year-old actress took her adorable twins Emme and Max to the premiere of her latest film Home in Hollywood.

Jennifers former Casper Smart was also at the premiere, since he worked as the films choreographer.

We got a lot of ties. Were very close, Casper shared to E! at the premiere. Were friends. Were very good friends.


----------



## baglover1973

her mouth open/squinty eye thing is WAY played out...NEXT


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her kids are cute. I actually think her daughter looks a lot like her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her kids are cute. I actually think her daughter looks a lot like her.




I hope so.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was commenting to the poster who said they're the spitting image of Marc


----------



## Tivo

We're still doing the fashion thing, Jennifer?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She should have skipped the sexy squint when she's there with her kids.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the last two outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> She should have skipped the sexy squint when she's there with her kids.


It's probably a habit at this point...see cameras and turn on sexy squint.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> It's probably a habit at this point...see cameras and turn on sexy squint.



You're right.


----------



## Sassys

3/25/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute dress but the makeup looks terrible.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks pretty, I love her hair


----------



## berrydiva

Is that Casper she's kissing? This chick can't stay single for one minute. Sheesh.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Is that Casper she's kissing? This chick can't stay single for one minute. Sheesh.



yep


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Is that Casper she's kissing? This chick can't stay single for one minute. Sheesh.




I know right?!?!


----------



## Tivo

She looks so good


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's back with Casper??


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChanelMommy said:


> She's back with Casper??


 
apparently, they never broke up.  it was a business break up.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> apparently, they never broke up.  it was a business break up.....



Yup I wondered that bc I found it odd she was still single.


----------



## Swanky

She's so gorj!  
But her hair looks very unhappy this color. . . dry and lots of breakage.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's so gorj!
> But her hair looks very unhappy this color. . . dry and lots of breakage.



Isn't that a wig?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Isn't that a wig?




Yeah that's not her hair. Dunno if it's a full or half wig or clip ins but it's not her hair.


----------



## Swanky

She can't buy healthy hair wigs? Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She certainly has a way of not dealing with rumours.

And Friday was no different as Jennifer Lopez failed to address a TMZ report that she never split from Casper Smart, 27, after both insisted they broke up in June 2014.

Instead, the 45-year-old Feel The Light singer stepped out to run errands in Los Angeles in a figure hugging outfit. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-selfie-pal-TeeTee-Bentley.html#ixzz3VeDRq7kw


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She can't buy healthy hair wigs? Lol




The hair when purchased is usually flat, one color. By time they dye it and process it and add heat to it, it gets damaged just as natural hair would. Those chicks on YouTube are wizards and they don't have nearly the amount of resources as Jenny Lo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the striped look.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...pez-reflects-on-selena-20th-anniversary-death

*Jennifer Lopez Reflects on Why Selena Still Matters: She Moved the 'World in a Different Way'*

Twenty years ago, Latin music lost a legend. On March 31, 1995, in what has become music folklore, singer Selena Quintanilla Perez -- known simply by her first name -- was shot and killed by the former president of her fan club (now serving a life sentence) at the age of 23, two weeks before her birthday. During her short life, Selena made history, pushing the Texas-based folk music known as Tejano to mainstream heights it had never seen before -- or since. She landed five No. 1 singles on Billboard's Hot Latin Tracks chart and, most impressively, a Billboard 200 No. 1 with her fifth and final studio LP, Dreaming of You -- a first for a Latin female act. Her light still hasn't dimmed: Six posthumous Selena releases have gone to No. 1 on the Top Latin Albums chart since her death, the most recent in 2012. And this year, on April 17 and 18, two days after her birthday, Selena's family is throwing the inaugural Fiesta de la Flor in her hometown, Corpus Christi, Texas, where she died, to celebrate her legacy and music with a festival featuring performances from Los Lobos and other Tejano stars as well as a screening of Selena, the 1997 biopic starring Jennifer Lopez in her breakout role. In a remarkable case of life !imitating art, Lopez went on to become the only other Latin female star to top the Billboard 200. Eighteen years after her portrayal of the singer made her a household name, Lopez, 45, spoke with Billboard about the young legend who, she says, moved "the world in a !different way."

*Why do you think Selena is still so beloved 20 years after her death?*

The grace with which she handled the business, the grace with which she handled her life, the humor. Her spirit of loving what she did. Her sense of family. That's the tragedy of everything that !happened and why she left such an imprint -- because she was gone way too soon.

*What sort of grace do you mean?*

The fact that she was so young and doing all of these things that people go through that maybe she wasn't ready for. The clothing line she was starting, getting married so young, things like that. I felt she had a sense to live in the moment, that you're not !promised tomorrow. For me that was the !biggest lesson. That affected me in my life far more !profoundly than the movie did in career terms.

*Was there a moment during filming that really drove this lesson home for you?*

Right after I got the part, I knew I would be !traveling to Corpus Christi and spending time with her !family, but that wasn't going to be for a few weeks, so they sent me tons of tapes to watch. I sat on my couch watching them for days and all of a sudden, the tape cut off on me. I was shocked. And I thought to myself, "That's what happened." This amazing, beautiful spirit, full of joy and music and so much feeling, was just cut off in the middle of being. It affected me so much and made me realize the importance of what I was doing.

*The film includes a big concert that was staged at the Houston Astrodome. What was that like?*

It was a real concert; 30,000 to 40,000 people showed up, just for her, for that scene, to re-create it. Afterward, her mom came and hugged me and held me and cried. It was very emotional. It touched the family very much. For me as an actress, at that moment I had learned how to really become a performer and give everything I had to the audience. That really freed me up, and it was a very !powerful moment.

*Is that what inspired you to launch your music career?*

It had a lot to do with it -- all those performances. I sang in musicals before, but as part of a cast, never as a solo artist upfront or a recording !artist. It made me realize, "Don't neglect parts of yourself and let people put you in a box because you're an actress. You can do this, and you can also do that. Life is short, and you don't know what's going to happen. Go for your dreams and don't let anyone hold you back."

*Does it bother you that two decades after Selena's death, only a few Latin stars -- you being one of them -- have reached that same level of !mainstream stardom?*

It has always bugged me that people would try to think that there's a "next Selena." It's like saying there's another James Dean or Marilyn Monroe. People like that don't come along every day. There is never going to be another Selena. And as far as music goes, that's what's beautiful about artistry. Somebody is going to come along and move the world in a different way. There was Celia Cruz, there's Gloria Estefan. I'm still around. Marc Anthony is an iconic Latin artist, Ricky Martin. But it's not something that happens all the time. It's a special thing that Selena had. That's why we're still talking about her 20 years later.


----------



## krissa

Aww I loved this movie. I love the song Dreaming too. I can't believe it's been 20 years. So sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/jennifer-lopez-avoids-being-slimed-at-kids-choice-awards-2015/

Jennifer Lopez keeps a little bit of distance from Nick Jonas while posing together backstage at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer presented the singer the award for Favorite Male Artist during the event and after he accepted his prize, he got slimed!

Jennifer watched on and avoided getting the slime all over her beautiful outfit.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Roberto Cavalli dress and Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

Good lawd her legs are amazing.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...pez-reflects-on-selena-20th-anniversary-death
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez Reflects on Why Selena Still Matters: She Moved the 'World in a Different Way'*
> 
> Twenty years ago, Latin music lost a legend. On March 31, 1995, in what has become music folklore, singer Selena Quintanilla Perez -- known simply by her first name -- was shot and killed by the former president of her fan club (now serving a life sentence) at the age of 23, two weeks before her birthday. During her short life, Selena made history, pushing the Texas-based folk music known as Tejano to mainstream heights it had never seen before -- or since. She landed five No. 1 singles on Billboard's Hot Latin Tracks chart and, most impressively, a Billboard 200 No. 1 with her fifth and final studio LP, Dreaming of You -- a first for a Latin female act. Her light still hasn't dimmed: Six posthumous Selena releases have gone to No. 1 on the Top Latin Albums chart since her death, the most recent in 2012. And this year, on April 17 and 18, two days after her birthday, Selena's family is throwing the inaugural Fiesta de la Flor in her hometown, Corpus Christi, Texas, where she died, to celebrate her legacy and music with a festival featuring performances from Los Lobos and other Tejano stars as well as a screening of Selena, the 1997 biopic starring Jennifer Lopez in her breakout role. In a remarkable case of life !imitating art, Lopez went on to become the only other Latin female star to top the Billboard 200. Eighteen years after her portrayal of the singer made her a household name, Lopez, 45, spoke with Billboard about the young legend who, she says, moved "the world in a !different way."
> 
> *Why do you think Selena is still so beloved 20 years after her death?*
> 
> The grace with which she handled the business, the grace with which she handled her life, the humor. Her spirit of loving what she did. Her sense of family. That's the tragedy of everything that !happened and why she left such an imprint -- because she was gone way too soon.
> 
> *What sort of grace do you mean?*
> 
> The fact that she was so young and doing all of these things that people go through that maybe she wasn't ready for. The clothing line she was starting, getting married so young, things like that. I felt she had a sense to live in the moment, that you're not !promised tomorrow. For me that was the !biggest lesson. That affected me in my life far more !profoundly than the movie did in career terms.
> 
> *Was there a moment during filming that really drove this lesson home for you?*
> 
> Right after I got the part, I knew I would be !traveling to Corpus Christi and spending time with her !family, but that wasn't going to be for a few weeks, so they sent me tons of tapes to watch. I sat on my couch watching them for days and all of a sudden, the tape cut off on me. I was shocked. And I thought to myself, "That's what happened." This amazing, beautiful spirit, full of joy and music and so much feeling, was just cut off in the middle of being. It affected me so much and made me realize the importance of what I was doing.
> 
> *The film includes a big concert that was staged at the Houston Astrodome. What was that like?*
> 
> It was a real concert; 30,000 to 40,000 people showed up, just for her, for that scene, to re-create it. Afterward, her mom came and hugged me and held me and cried. It was very emotional. It touched the family very much. For me as an actress, at that moment I had learned how to really become a performer and give everything I had to the audience. That really freed me up, and it was a very !powerful moment.
> 
> *Is that what inspired you to launch your music career?*
> 
> It had a lot to do with it -- all those performances. I sang in musicals before, but as part of a cast, never as a solo artist upfront or a recording !artist. It made me realize, "Don't neglect parts of yourself and let people put you in a box because you're an actress. You can do this, and you can also do that. Life is short, and you don't know what's going to happen. Go for your dreams and don't let anyone hold you back."
> 
> *Does it bother you that two decades after Selena's death, only a few Latin stars -- you being one of them -- have reached that same level of !mainstream stardom?*
> 
> It has always bugged me that people would try to think that there's a "next Selena." It's like saying there's another James Dean or Marilyn Monroe. People like that don't come along every day. There is never going to be another Selena. And as far as music goes, that's what's beautiful about artistry. Somebody is going to come along and move the world in a different way. There was Celia Cruz, there's Gloria Estefan. I'm still around. Marc Anthony is an iconic Latin artist, Ricky Martin. But it's not something that happens all the time. It's a special thing that Selena had. That's why we're still talking about her 20 years later.




Wow, 20 years!  I feel old.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Yup I wondered that bc I found it odd she was still single.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> Good lawd her legs are amazing.




Totally agree. This "short dress" had a completely opposite affect as that other short dress in discussion the last time. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


>


me too
she usually can't go 5 minutes w/o a man


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/jennifer-lopez-avoids-being-slimed-at-kids-choice-awards-2015/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez keeps a little bit of distance from Nick Jonas while posing together backstage at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 45-year-old entertainer presented the singer the award for Favorite Male Artist during the event and after he accepted his prize, he got slimed!
> 
> Jennifer watched on and avoided getting the slime all over her beautiful outfit.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Roberto Cavalli dress and Jimmy Choo shoes.


hair and makeup here looks overdone and cheap to me


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> Totally agree. This "short dress" had a completely opposite affect as that other short dress in discussion the last time. Lol




Same effect for me. Her legs are insane and bad/fat legged chicks will just have to sit in that corner and continue to seethe till they hit that gym like JennyLo. Lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Selena was the best to ever do it.


----------



## karo

Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly has a way of not dealing with rumours.
> 
> And Friday was no different as Jennifer Lopez failed to address a TMZ report that she never split from Casper Smart, 27, after both insisted they broke up in June 2014.
> 
> Instead, the 45-year-old Feel The Light singer stepped out to run errands in Los Angeles in a figure hugging outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-selfie-pal-TeeTee-Bentley.html#ixzz3VeDRq7kw


What a nice look! Such a simple yet great outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

Since June, Jennifer Lopez has insisted that she is happily single.

But things did not appear that way when she locked lips with her ex-boyfriend Casper Smart in West Hollywood outside the American Idol studio on Wednesday.

However on Saturday she was apparently more mindful of onlookers when she made a separate entrance during another rendezvous with the dancer.

The pair enjoyed each other's company at Nick Jonas' Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards after-party in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Choice-Awards-separately.html#ixzz3VomKOVUB


----------



## Chloe_chick999

BagOuttaHell said:


> Selena was the best to ever do it.



Girl, yes.


----------



## parisienne03

Sasha2012 said:


> Since June, Jennifer Lopez has insisted that she is happily single.
> 
> 
> 
> But things did not appear that way when she locked lips with her ex-boyfriend Casper Smart in West Hollywood outside the American Idol studio on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> However on Saturday she was apparently more mindful of onlookers when she made a separate entrance during another rendezvous with the dancer.
> 
> 
> 
> The pair enjoyed each other's company at Nick Jonas' Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards after-party in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Choice-Awards-separately.html#ixzz3VomKOVUB




Not loving her hair and makeup.  What's up with the anklet?


----------



## LavenderIce

parisienne03 said:


> Not loving her hair and makeup.  What's up with the anklet?




She has said she considers it a good luck charm.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ewwwee, Casper is so sleazy looking


----------



## Sasha2012

Amid rumours of a rekindled romance, friendly exes Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart were yet again seen enjoying each other's company.

On Sunday, the 45-year-old entertainer and her 27-year-old former beau - who she was spotted kissing earlier this week - looked very much together leaving The Gill Restaurant in Hollywood.

The ex-wife of Marc Anthony kept her hands hidden in her trouser pockets seemingly holding back from walking hand-in-hand with Casper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nying-ve-rekindled-romance.html#ixzz3VpeCRQ8Q


----------



## Sassys

4/1/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate her makeup and the chain blouse looks cheap.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hate her makeup and the chain blouse looks cheap.



 Its from her kohl's line


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hate her makeup and the chain blouse looks cheap.





Sassys said:


> Its from her kohl's line



I figured it was from her Kohl's line.  Glad to know she at least wears the stuff on occasion.


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> I figured it was from her Kohl's line.  Glad to know she at least wears the stuff on occasion.



Shorts are also her collection


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Its from her kohl's line




Lol and it looks every bit like it is.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not a fan of her hair/makeup at the Kids Choice awards and her clothing at Kohls is bleh. It looks so cheap to me.


----------



## stylemepretty

Is she letting her daughter do her makeup?


----------



## SpeedyJC

clydekiwi said:


> I love these sweats. Can anyone id?



They are Monrow. I love their sweats. Yes I admit I wear sweatpants however pretty much only at home.


----------



## Sassys

People in LA boggle my mind. It's hot enough for a sundress, but you wear uggs


----------



## DC-Cutie

I understand... I wear Uggs with shorts


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I understand... I wear Uggs with shorts



Why? It warm enough for shorts, then aren't your feet on fire?


----------



## bunnyr

I personally do not like the look of winter boots and shorts / hot summer time clothing


----------



## bunnyr

Sassys said:


> Why? It warm enough for shorts, then aren't your feet on fire?




And causes sweaty stinky feet


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why? It warm enough for shorts, then aren't your feet on fire?


 
nope.  my feet never sweat nor are they hot in uggs.  they don't stink either.  lol


I just like the cozy feeling of them.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> nope.  my feet never sweat nor are they hot in uggs.  they don't stink either.  lol
> 
> 
> I just like the cozy feeling of them.



I understand...I understand! I never have sweaty feet either... I just live in a climate where, if it's warm enough to wear sandals, I will wear sandals.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Why? It warm enough for shorts, then aren't your feet on fire?




Uggs can be worn in the summer.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I personally would never think to wear uggs in summer but thats because as a New Yorker when its warm out I am taking full advantage. I mean from May-end of September if I can get away with it I do not want to even look at boots.


----------



## bunnyr

SpeedyJC said:


> I personally would never think to wear uggs in summer but thats because as a New Yorker when its warm out I am taking full advantage. I mean from May-end of September if I can get away with it I do not want to even look at boots.




Me too.


----------



## Sassys

SpeedyJC said:


> I personally would never think to wear uggs in summer but thats because as a New Yorker when its warm out I am taking full advantage. I mean from May-end of September if I can get away with it I do not want to even look at boots.



Amen!!


----------



## luvpandas8

I live in LA and I don't get Uggs with sundresses and shorts....


----------



## anitalilac

So has anybody tried her Body Lab weight loss supplements?


----------



## ByeKitty

SpeedyJC said:


> I personally would never think to wear uggs in summer but thats because as a New Yorker when its warm out I am taking full advantage. I mean from May-end of September if I can get away with it I do not want to even look at boots.



I feel most comfortable wearing boots, usually... But I do wear different shoes in spring and summer because wearing lined boots all year long makes me feel awkward. I wear chelsea boots, desert boots, or sandals when it's really warm. I'm not really a heels kind of person - makes me so tall.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> People in LA boggle my mind. It's hot enough for a sundress, but you wear uggs



I don't get it either, and I think it looks really silly. I don't pull Uggs out unless there is a lot of snow on the ground.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Amen!!



This


----------



## Freckles1

I say whatever makes you feel cute!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Freckles1 said:


> I say whatever makes you feel cute!!


 pretty much


----------



## AEGIS

yea my feet get hot so i couldn't do that at all
maybe in the fall..?

anyway her khols stuff looks cheap


----------



## Bentley1

I'm in LA and I love uggs in the fall/winter, but no way I can even imagine slipping them on in our nasty heat. They don't make me sweat, but the feeling of fur when it's hot and sunny, blech!

And, yes, her kohls stuff is a mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/08/jennifer-lopez-is-the-reason-google-image-search-was-created/

*Jennifer Lopez is the Reason Google Image Search Was Created*

Jennifer Lopez keeps it tight in a slinky black dress as she arrives at the studio to tape American Idol on Wednesday afternoon (April 8) in Los Angeles.

Earlier that same day, the 45-year-old singers co-judge Keith Urban was all smiles after he left a meeting.

Recently, it was revealed in an essay on Project Syndicate that Jennifer was one of the main reasons Google Image Search was created.

People wanted more than just text, Eric Schmidt wrote in the post. This first became apparent after the 2000 Grammy Awards, where Jennifer Lopez wore a green dress that, well, caught the worlds attention. At the time, it was the most popular search query we had ever seen. But we had no surefire way of getting users exactly what they wanted: J*Lo wearing that dress. Google Image Search was born.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/08/jennifer-lopez-is-the-reason-google-image-search-was-created/
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez is the Reason Google Image Search Was Created*
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez keeps it tight in a slinky black dress as she arrives at the studio to tape American Idol on Wednesday afternoon (April 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier that same day, the 45-year-old singers co-judge Keith Urban was all smiles after he left a meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, it was revealed in an essay on Project Syndicate that Jennifer was one of the main reasons Google Image Search was created.
> 
> 
> 
> People wanted more than just text, Eric Schmidt wrote in the post. This first became apparent after the 2000 Grammy Awards, where Jennifer Lopez wore a green dress that, well, caught the worlds attention. At the time, it was the most popular search query we had ever seen. But we had no surefire way of getting users exactly what they wanted: J*Lo wearing that dress. Google Image Search was born.




"J Lol wearing that dress"!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. The Versace dress surely made her more famous that she should have been.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks amazing.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm not feeling that hair


----------



## Ladybug09

ChanelMommy said:


> I'm not feeling that hair


Nope, looks like the little girl from Whoville.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ladybug09 said:


> Nope, looks like the little girl from Whoville.



Oh my goodness when I first read that I thought it said whoreville.


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/08/jennifer-lopez-is-the-reason-google-image-search-was-created/
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez is the Reason Google Image Search Was Created*
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez keeps it tight in a slinky black dress as she arrives at the studio to tape American Idol on Wednesday afternoon (April 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier that same day, the 45-year-old singers co-judge Keith Urban was all smiles after he left a meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, it was revealed in an essay on Project Syndicate that Jennifer was one of the main reasons Google Image Search was created.
> 
> 
> 
> People wanted more than just text, Eric Schmidt wrote in the post. This first became apparent after the 2000 Grammy Awards, where Jennifer Lopez wore a green dress that, well, caught the worlds attention. At the time, it was the most popular search query we had ever seen. But we had no surefire way of getting users exactly what they wanted: J*Lo wearing that dress. Google Image Search was born.




I love you Jenny but just no to this whole look.  No.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> Nope, looks like the little girl from Whoville.


----------



## ChanelMommy

SpeedyJC said:


> Oh my goodness when I first read that I thought it said whoreville.



Ermergerd!!


----------



## krissa

anitalilac said:


> So has anybody tried her Body Lab weight loss supplements?



I haven't, but I want to.


----------



## clydekiwi

krissa said:


> I haven't, but I want to.




I did. They taste good esp if u mix it with fruit. I did the 7day lose weight fast (thats not the actual name) and i lost 5 pounds


----------



## anitalilac

clydekiwi said:


> I did. They taste good esp if u mix it with fruit. I did the 7day lose weight fast (thats not the actual name) and i lost 5 pounds



That is Awesome!  thanks for that info. Did you maintain the weight loss after the 7 days ?


----------



## clydekiwi

anitalilac said:


> That is Awesome!  thanks for that info. Did you maintain the weight loss after the 7 days ?




Yes because i eliminated the sweets ice cream chips that i ate everyday n exercised. I allowed only 1 day a wk to eat junk food instead of everyday.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/11...s-at-casper-smarts-28th-birthday-celebration/

Jennifer Lopez shows some cleavage in a white jumpsuit while enjoying a night out at Hakkasan and Nightclub at MGM Grand on Friday (April 10) in Las Vegas.

The 45-year-old entertainer was in town to celebrate Casper Smarts 28th birthday.

During the night, Jennifer and Casper was seen enjoying some signature dishes at the restaurant and sitting at a VIP table located on the main stage at the nightclub.

Earlier in the week, Casper posted a video of himself and Jennifer spending time together in Santa Monica and wrote on Instagram, Look who I found on the beach..!!?? jlo. Check out the video below!


----------



## Midge S

White pants suit... bravo.  

Black out fit... Sigh.   just stop it JLo.   STOP IT.


----------



## Lounorada

Leggings as pants... to an event?? Really Ms. Lopez??? SMH 
With that incredible body she has and she decides to wear leggings as pants. I can't...


----------



## Tivo

Midge S said:


> White pants suit... bravo.
> 
> Black out fit... Sigh.   just stop it JLo.   STOP IT.


Omg.This was my exact reaction to the black outfit.


----------



## Swanky

What is she doing with her face?! :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> What is she doing with her face?! :lolots:



Pulling in those abs and trying too hard to bring the fierce? Lol


----------



## Tivo

She looks beautiful in that white outfit. Makeup and skin are flawless. *aspire*


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> White pants suit... bravo.
> 
> Black out fit... Sigh.   just stop it JLo.   STOP IT.




That's funny because I'm the opposite. I don't really like the white jumpsuit but prefer the black outfit...she's reminding me of old school J.Lo. Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> What is she doing with her face?! :lolots:



that's her smoldering I'm sexy look


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> that's her smoldering I'm sexy look



It's my 'I'm about to sneeze' face


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> It's my 'I'm about to sneeze' face



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/12/jennifer-lopez-looks-hot-hot-hot-at-the-mtv-movie-awards-2015/

Jennifer Lopez is once again killing it on the carpet at the 2015 MTV Movie Awards held at the Nokia Theatre on Sunday (April 12) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old superstar is up for an award tonight! Tune in to see if she takes home the Best Scared-As-S**t Performance award for her work in The Boy Next Door. Best of luck tonight, Jennifer!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Versace jacket, belt and skirt with Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her boobs look bigger at the MTV movie awards could it be they way they're taped in?


----------



## purplepinky

Ok, these past few weeks her boobs like completely different. They are bigger and super round and she's got them out front and centre. Did she get them done?


----------



## Lounorada

Doesn't look like she's had a boob job IMO, just a really great deep-plunge, push-up bra.


----------



## Sasha2012

They haven't yet confirmed they're back together despite appearing practically inseparable in recent months.

And on Sunday night it seems there was only one person Jennifer Lopez wanted to spend time with after her appearance at the MTV Movie Awards.

The 45-year-old singer - who has insisted she is still single - was spotted heading to Madeo restaurant in West Hollywood with her on-off beau Casper Smart to enjoy a cozy dinner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppearance-MTV-Movie-Awards.html#ixzz3XEnjKj4l


----------



## Monoi

What a weak move lying about being in a relationship


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really want her to fire her makeup artist.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ugh. She is the perfect example of someone who is beautiful and rich but so incredibly insecure and sad. I just don't understand why she can't be alone for a minute. To reflect and to better herself. She obviously needs time to find out what she is doing wrong relationship-wise so that she doesn't keep making the same, stupid mistakes. She makes me


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks rough to me... I mean, she's in great shape but other than that she just looks so try-hard and her make-up looks awful!


----------



## Kamilla

She looks great with her age!  Smokin'


----------



## Freckles1

I wouldn't mind those gams.....


----------



## Ladybug09

Dress is too short and a bit too much boobage.


----------



## Rouge H

Seen to much of this style, would love to see the "grown-up" look now.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ewwwww to her boyfriend


----------



## andicandi3x12

While I was working fashion week one of her stylists came in to do a pull for her. We were talking, and she has a team of 5 stylists who dress her. I think that explains the misses and hits.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> She looks rough to me... I mean, she's in great shape but other than that she just looks so try-hard and her make-up looks awful!




Yeah, she looks tired or something and she always has way too much unflattering makeup on. 
And her man is blech!


----------



## ByeKitty

andicandi3x12 said:


> While I was working fashion week one of her stylists came in to do a pull for her. We were talking, and she has a team of 5 stylists who dress her. I think that explains the misses and hits.



Yikes, I can't imagine how that would work well... 1 with good vision would be perfect!


----------



## Alexenjie

Ladybug09 said:


> Dress is too short and a bit too much boobage.


 
Agree with the above, even if she does still have great legs she looks like she is trying to dress like a 25 year old which looks like she is trying too hard. I agree with others about her make up being too much for the same reason. 

She's very beautiful so I don't understand why she would be trying too hard.


----------



## Kamilla

What does she use on her legs?  It looks shiny but not greasy.  Anyone know?  Nars body glow? This Works - Perfect Legs Skin Miracle?  Whatever she is using, makes her legs look like silk.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/11...s-at-casper-smarts-28th-birthday-celebration/
> 
> Jennifer Lopez shows some cleavage in a white jumpsuit while enjoying a night out at Hakkasan and Nightclub at MGM Grand on Friday (April 10) in Las Vegas.
> 
> The 45-year-old entertainer was in town to celebrate Casper Smarts 28th birthday.
> 
> During the night, Jennifer and Casper was seen enjoying some signature dishes at the restaurant and sitting at a VIP table located on the main stage at the nightclub.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Casper posted a video of himself and Jennifer spending time together in Santa Monica and wrote on Instagram, Look who I found on the beach..!!?? jlo. Check out the video below!



Love the white jumpsuit.  Her hair looks great there too.  Gorgeous.


----------



## ByeKitty

Alexenjie said:


> Agree with the above, even if she does still have great legs she looks like she is trying to dress like a 25 year old which looks like she is trying too hard. I agree with others about her make up being too much for the same reason.
> 
> She's very beautiful so I don't understand why she would be trying too hard.



There are SO MANY things she could look amazing in, it's frustrating to see.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Kamilla said:


> What does she use on her legs?  It looks shiny but not greasy.  Anyone know?  Nars body glow? This Works - Perfect Legs Skin Miracle?  Whatever she is using, makes her legs look like silk.



She says she uses, 'Body Bling'.

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends...opez-on-shaving-waxing-bronzing-and-more.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez just nabbed a new comedy to star in called Mothers I'd Like To..., a fitting role considering her appearance on Wednesday.

The 45-year-old mother-of-two certainly sizzled as she strolled to work on American Idol in Los Angeles.

Jennifer looked sexy and confident while strutting her curvaceous stuff in a tight and heavily embellished, beige mini-dress that skirted around her mid-thighs and allowed generous views of the rest of her toned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-dress-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz3XW6igKQY


----------



## berrydiva

Jeezus her body...*as I'm about to destroy a half rack of ribs this man just placed in front of my face*


----------



## Kamilla

twinkle.tink said:


> She says she uses, 'Body Bling'.
> 
> http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends...opez-on-shaving-waxing-bronzing-and-more.html




Thank you so much for that link twinkle.tink!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez just nabbed a new comedy to star in called Mothers I'd Like To..., a fitting role considering her appearance on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 45-year-old mother-of-two certainly sizzled as she strolled to work on American Idol in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looked sexy and confident while strutting her curvaceous stuff in a tight and heavily embellished, beige mini-dress that skirted around her mid-thighs and allowed generous views of the rest of her toned legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-dress-set-American-Idol.html#ixzz3XW6igKQY




That kind of movie is this going to be?!??


----------



## prettyprincess

Does anyone know who makes this dress?


----------



## Sarahs12

prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone know who makes this dress?


herve http://outfitidentifier.com/jennifer-lopez/who-made-jennifer-lopezs-one-sleeve-white-dress/


----------



## prettyprincess

Sarahs12 said:


> herve http://outfitidentifier.com/jennifer-lopez/who-made-jennifer-lopezs-one-sleeve-white-dress/



Thank you!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently reunited with her on/off boyfriend.

And Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she showcased her cleavage in one of her signature plunging gowns in West Hollywood Wednesday on a date night.

The 45-year-old pop diva had just dined on traditional Italian fare at Madeo Restaurant with her long-term love, Casper Smart, and seemed to want to make an impact.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olored-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz3YBMJGdrR


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is this dress Roberto Cavalli?  I like the drama of it.  My only negative is the "tinsel" effect of the colours and the eyeshadow isn't doing her any favours. Otherwise, I like it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently reunited with her on/off boyfriend.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she showcased her cleavage in one of her signature plunging gowns in West Hollywood Wednesday on a date night.
> 
> The 45-year-old pop diva had just dined on traditional Italian fare at Madeo Restaurant with her long-term love, Casper Smart, and seemed to want to make an impact.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olored-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz3YBMJGdrR



 she looks like drew barrymore in some of the pictures


----------



## AshTx.1

He's wearing a hoodie and fishing hat and she's wearing an evening gown. Mmmmm kay...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is this dress Roberto Cavalli?  I like the drama of it.  My only negative is the "tinsel" effect of the colours and the eyeshadow isn't doing her any favours. Otherwise, I like it.



It's by Blumarine. 


JLo is desperately in need of a new styling team. Fire everybody and start fresh....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's by Blumarine.
> 
> 
> JLo is desperately in need of a new styling team. Fire everybody and start fresh....



Thanks !

Whoever does her makeup must be peeved at her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/25/jennifer-lopez-gets-hero-honor-at-radio-disney-music-awards/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a sparkling gown while attending the 2015 Radio Disney Music Awards held at Nokia L.A. Live on Saturday afternoon (April 25) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer was on hand to accept the Hero award for her philanthropic work at the ceremony, which was hosted by Zendaya.

Nicky and me #RadioDisneyMusicAwards #HEROaward Thank You Radio Disney!! I am truly honored!! Jennifer wrote on Instagram with a pic of herself and Nick Jonas, who presented her with the award.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a David Koma dress and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.


----------



## bunnyr

That shape of the sleeveless tank style isn't flattering unless you have thin arms.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/30/jennifer-lopez-is-not-planning-a-secret-3-million-wedding/

*Jennifer Lopez Is Not Planning a Secret $3 Million Wedding*

Jennifer Lopez poses for a photo while heading into the studio for this weeks American Idol taping on Wednesday (April 29) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer was joined by co-judges Keith Urban and Harry Connick Jr, the latter of whom performed that night.

There have been rumors floating around that Jennifer and her on-again boyfriend Casper Smart are planning a secret $3 million wedding to take place in an exotic location this December, but sources tell Gossip Cop that this is entirely false.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing an Emanuel Ungaro top and pants with Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## ByeKitty

Seriously, what the heck is she wearing?!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/30/jennifer-lopez-is-lending-out-diet-advice-to-fans/

Jennifer Lopez looks super hot in her jumpsuit and cape while attending the 2015 Billboard Latin Music Awards on Thursday (April 30) at the Bank United Center in Miami, Fla.

Also in attendance at the show were the 45-year-old entertainers ex-husband Marc Anthony and his wife Shannon De Lima.

Jennifer recently spoke to People about diet advice shed give to fans.

Were all human. I dont think you should beat yourself up if you make a mistake or if you have a potato chip, Jennifer said. Everyone wants a cookie or a piece of cake or fried chicken every once in while. Its not about that. Its about consistently and always trying to be better and trying to do good.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Zuhair Murad jumpsuit and cape, Charlotte Olympia shoes, and a Brian Atwood clutch.


----------



## angelcove

Her makeup is just terrible! What happened to her?


----------



## prettyprincess

they shouldve lined the top bc her bra is showing through.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> they shouldve lined the top bc her bra is showing through.


Wait. That's the only problem you have with that outfit?


----------



## Bentley1

She looks greasy and dirty. I HATE with a passion the oily hair/skin look. I immediately feel the urge to bathe. 
Her makeup makes her look old and harsh, she used to have the best makeup looks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her look is so tired.


----------



## Freckles1

I think she needs to hit the beach with her kids.


----------



## Sasha2012

Legendary Mexican-American Tejano star Selena Quintanilla died tragically at only 23 when she was shot by her fan club president Yolanda Saldívar during an argument.

On Thursday, during the Billboard Latin Music Awards, 20 years after the influential star's untimely death, Jennifer Lopez honored her with a touching seven-minute tribute.

The 45-year-old singer - who also portrayed the late singer in the 1997 biopic - flawlessly changed costumes three times onstage as she performed five of Selena's biggest hits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...late-singer-s-tragic-death.html#ixzz3Ytvre61z


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> Wait. That's the only problem you have with that outfit?



No, lol. I agree its a hot mess.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm actually impressed that they managed to give the super thin and fit J.Lo a muffin top! The little "waist flesh" that she has is spilling over.


----------



## bunnyr

She's not really thin


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

she's not thin by celebrity standards, but she's thin compared to most people


----------



## Freckles1

PeaceLoveShop said:


> she's not thin by celebrity standards, but she's thin compared to most people




+1 I think she looks incredible - I am also very close to her age... It's not as easy as it looks....


----------



## ByeKitty

bunnyr said:


> She's not really thin



I said thin, I did not mean skinny... Maybe I should have used "slim".


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I'm actually impressed that they managed to give the super thin and fit J.Lo a muffin top! The little "waist flesh" that she has is spilling over.




I noticed that too! She is in such great shape and very slim, how on earth does she have a muffin top!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/01...inner-with-casper-smart-after-selena-tribute/

Jennifer Lopez stuns in a tight, white dress after grabbing a late dinner on Thursday evening (April 30) in Miami, Fla.

The 45-year-old singer and actress stopped by Casa Tua Restaurant with Casper Smart and a big group of their friends for a bite to eat.

Earlier that same night, Jennifer brought the house down as she paid tribute to the late, beloved Mexican-American singer Selena Quintanilla-Pérez during the 2015 Billboard Latin Music Awards held at Bank United Center.


----------



## Sassys

5/1/15


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's by Blumarine.
> 
> 
> JLo is desperately in need of a new styling team. Fire everybody and start fresh....



ok I thought I was the only person who thought this. R&M are LAZY w/her


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> +1 I think she looks incredible - I am also very close to her age... It's not as easy as it looks....



I need to get to the gym.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That outfit hugs in all the wrong places I think anyone superfit or not would not be able to wear that correctly.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's amazingly beautiful.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> I noticed that too! She is in such great shape and very slim, how on earth does she have a muffin top!



Anyone can have a muffin top if the clothes are tight enough, unless you're Giuliana Rancic.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Anyone can have a muffin top if the clothes are tight enough, unless you're Giuliana Rancic.




That's why sizing up is a woman's best friend.


----------



## Sasha2012

After wowing onstage at Thursday's Billboard Latin Music Awards, Jennifer Lopez has decided to stay on and enjoy some downtime in Miami with her rumoured fiancé, Casper Smart.

The 45-year-old beauty and her dancer beau, 28, were spotted heading to popular South Beach eatery Cuattro for an al fresco meal with pals.

Mother-of-two Jennifer was dressed for the balmy climes, stepping out in white dungarees over a patterned bikini top, while she stood tall in a pair of strappy gold heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...co-meal-fianc-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3Z1FwMfYd


----------



## Lounorada

I find that Casper guy repulsive. He's just... Eww.
Whatever kind of arrangement/fauxmance they've got going on, surely she could find better than him? She's Jennifer Lopez, FGS!


----------



## ChanelMommy

labelwhore04 said:


> Anyone can have a muffin top if the clothes are tight enough, unless you're Giuliana Rancic.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Double post


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Lounorada said:


> I find that Casper guy repulsive. He's just... Eww.
> Whatever kind of arrangement/fauxmance they've got going on, surely she could find better than him? She's Jennifer Lopez, FGS!


Yess!! He is so damn ugly.


----------



## usmcwifey

I'm sorry she needs a man not a damn boy....


----------



## ByeKitty

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Yess!! He is so damn ugly.


I don't understand what she sees in him...but then again, we haven't seen all of him


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> After wowing onstage at Thursday's Billboard Latin Music Awards, Jennifer Lopez has decided to stay on and enjoy some downtime in Miami with her rumoured fiancé, Casper Smart.
> 
> The 45-year-old beauty and her dancer beau, 28, were spotted heading to popular South Beach eatery Cuattro for an al fresco meal with pals.
> 
> Mother-of-two Jennifer was dressed for the balmy climes, stepping out in white dungarees over a patterned bikini top, while she stood tall in a pair of strappy gold heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...co-meal-fianc-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3Z1FwMfYd



Why is his pants sagging ?!


----------



## krissa

Lounorada said:


> I find that Casper guy repulsive. He's just... Eww.
> Whatever kind of arrangement/fauxmance they've got going on, surely she could find better than him? She's Jennifer Lopez, FGS!



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Freckles1

I'm sure there are much hotter 28 year old men out there....


----------



## Freckles1

BTW I don't think he's hot at all... Not even on the scale!!!


----------



## Michele26

He has to be great in bed there's no other reason to be with him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Michele26 said:


> He has to be great in bed there's no other reason to be with him.




Or Jennifer just needs someone to tell her how good she looks every time she wakes up in the morning and before she goes to bed.


----------



## Rouge H

Watched her latest movie The Boy Next Door, it was pretty intense. J Lo should stick with acting she's pretty good at it.


----------



## Michele26

dangerouscurves said:


> Or Jennifer just needs someone to tell her how good she looks every time she wakes up in the morning and before she goes to bed.



It's easier to find someone to keep telling her she looks beautiful than it is to find someone who's awesome in bed.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Midge S

Oh man.  I hope that's just a bad angle and her makeup looks better than that.  

Like the idea of the dress, but not the execution.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Eek!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhh that makeup is bad!!!


----------



## ebonyone

She looks awful she can never do classy always has to be half naked. She has a good figure but come on try looking elegant.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/jennifer-lopez-wears-no-underwear-to-met-gala-2015/

Jennifer Lopez is red hot in a sheer dress at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.

Over the weekend, the 45-year-old entertainer posted a pic of herself and Casper Smart watching the highly anticipated boxing match between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao, which took place in Las Vegas.

Ready for the fight!! #maypac #fightnight #fightofthecentury, Jennifer captioned the pic. Check out the cute pic below!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Versace dress, Swarovski clutch, Sutra earrings, and Harry Kotlar Marli Ivy rings.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok I'm convinced her styling team is trolling her.


----------



## redney

She and Kim K both look like Ice Dancers.


----------



## ebonyone

What is even worse she put this on and thinks she looks good.


----------



## Swanky

LMAO at her mouth breather pose. . . AGAIN.


----------



## LavenderIce

I liked how her dress fit in the theme with her style.  The hair and make up are uninspired.


----------



## zaara10

This is the first time she actually looks her age.


----------



## Lounorada

Not feeling the Met Gala look... and her hair and makeup are shockingly bad. She is too rich to be looking that rough. Hire a new hair stylist and makeup artist ASAP, Ms. Lopez.


----------



## ebonyone

The theme was china through the looking glass She got the color and that's all.


----------



## GoGlam

It's time to move on from these illusion dresses... They look bad on most people to begin with and then add seeing them for the past few years and it's all just too much!


----------



## sdkitty

ebonyone said:


> She looks awful she can never do classy always has to be half naked. She has a good figure but come on try looking elegant.


agree.....you can show off your figure w/o showing so much skin


----------



## ebonyone

Cher is actually all covered up shocking. J lo goes for shock value and it is just old we have seen it before.


----------



## starrysky

Tired of these IG boutique looking dresses. So uncreative.


----------



## ByeKitty

GoGlam said:


> It's time to move on from these illusion dresses... They look bad on most people to begin with and then add seeing them for the past few years and it's all just too much!



Agree, I'm super fed up with them. It was interesting when Halle did it in 2002. Next!


----------



## ByeKitty

ebonyone said:


> The theme was china through the looking glass She got the color and that's all.



Isn't that a dragon on her dress though? I actually thought it sort of fit the theme... too bad it's a tacky dress!


----------



## ebonyone

She needs to hire new everybody this was awful if that was supposed to be a dragon it was done horribly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is always one to surprise her fans when hitting a red carpet - think of the 2000 Grammy Awards when she wore that plunging green gown.

And Jennifer Lopez did not disappoint for the 2015 Met Gala in New York City, which was titled China: Through The Looking Glass. The Bronx beauty wore a ruby colored Versace gown that had a big hole on the side, exposing her naked hip.

The 45-year-old American Idol judge also showed off a new teardrop diamond ring on her wedding finger that may have been from her on-again beau Casper Smart, 28, who she is rumoured to be engaged to.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hip-shows-new-diamond-ring.html#ixzz3ZE48EPqT


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. The nude material is pulling......its just.....no.


----------



## Freckles1

I am mortified for her. Just mortified


----------



## ebonyone

It seems whenever she is going to be around young women she tries to out do them. I feel for her daughter when she is a teenager J lo doesn't want to be her age  I hope for her sake she outgrows this and decides to age gracefully and elegantly.


----------



## parisienne03

The makeup is horrible!  Red eyeshadow?  And the lipgloss looks like her makeup artist neglected to apply it to the entire lip area.  JLo used to have amazing makeup looks. What happened?


----------



## ChanelMommy

If she has the body to rock it so be it.


----------



## ByeKitty

ChanelMommy said:


> If she has the body to rock it so be it.



The thing I find so frustrating is that she has the potential to look phenomenal all.the.time, and yet they always find something ugly or unflattering for her to wear.

Of course this was Versace


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> I am mortified for her. Just mortified


mortified would be a good word for how Donatella Vesace should feel about her face......what a mess she's made out of herself


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She is always one to surprise her fans when hitting a red carpet - think of the 2000 Grammy Awards when she wore that plunging green gown.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez did not disappoint for the 2015 Met Gala in New York City, which was titled China: Through The Looking Glass. The Bronx beauty wore a ruby colored Versace gown that had a big hole on the side, exposing her naked hip.
> 
> The 45-year-old American Idol judge also showed off a new teardrop diamond ring on her wedding finger that may have been from her on-again beau Casper Smart, 28, who she is rumoured to be engaged to.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hip-shows-new-diamond-ring.html#ixzz3ZE48EPqT



Everybody fired. Fire them all, Jennifer. FIRE THEM.


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> mortified would be a good word for how Donatella Vesace should feel about her face......what a mess she's made out of herself



I about just spit out my drink reading this


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is amazing but this look is no.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ByeKitty said:


> The thing I find so frustrating is that she has the potential to look phenomenal all.the.time, and yet they always find something ugly or unflattering for her to wear.
> 
> Of course this was Versace



Yes, def. agree


----------



## Bentley1

She looks AWFUL! 
That hair and makeup is by far the ugliest I have seen on her EVER!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I agree with the others, this is a terrible look for her, I'd say one of her worst. Given her reputation, I'm actually surprised she hasn't fired everybody that is responsible for making her look like such a mess. I don't understand, she is a stunning woman who has access to the best stylists/make up artists in the world, and yet this is the end result


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like a Latino boy dressed up as Diane Lane


----------



## ebonyone

She is trying to be young that is why she dresses like this. She chooses this crap and thinks she looks good when just looks like a fool with no class. She has a great body fine but there is a time and place to dress like this , this was not it to me. She should  have done something elegant and glamorous not trashy we have all seen her butt enough .


----------



## karo

She can do much better than this dress....


----------



## azania

This is so very bad. Like, EVERYTHING. 
I am also astonished how high profile designer are not capable of coming up with a tasteful creative design for this theme. I HATE the bare hip/leg look of this dress.


----------



## littlerock

Freckles1 said:


> I am mortified for her. Just mortified



This.


----------



## kemilia

zaara10 said:


> This is the first time she actually looks her age.


 

This.


----------



## pursegrl12

Oryx816 said:


> She looks like a Latino boy dressed up as Diane Lane




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Monoi

She looks cheap


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

why JLo? why?


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez can never go wrong when it comes to appealing fashions, and this time was no exception.

The 45-year-old American Idol judge lived up to her glamorous reputation on the talent show's Los Angeles set on Wednesday.

Jennifer poured her hourglass curves into a very tight, flesh-hued mini-dress featuring a stitchwork pattern down the long sleeves and sides, and around the waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-toned-dress-American-Idol.html#ixzz3ZQBaKZEa


----------



## Sarahs12

Does anybody know who made the fab sunglasses?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous in the car selfie. 

DM's writing is just atrocious at this point.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sarahs12 said:


> Does anybody know who made the fab sunglasses?




Looks like Prada. Not sure. Lou?!?!


----------



## azania

^ Dita


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> Does anybody know who made the fab sunglasses?


 
Dita 'Eclipse'
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/Dita-Eyewear-Eclipse-sunglasses-item-10877633.aspx


----------



## Sarahs12

Lounorada said:


> Dita 'Eclipse'
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/Dita-Eyewear-Eclipse-sunglasses-item-10877633.aspx



Thank u!!!  How did u ladies know?


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> Thank u!!!  How did u ladies know?



You're welcome! It's all in the details


----------



## Bentley1

Sarahs12 said:


> Thank u!!!  How did u ladies know?







Lounorada said:


> You're welcome! It's all in the details




Lounorada knows all things fashion! I'm sitting here in a pair of jeans and high tops that she kindly ID'd for me in other celeb threads a few weeks back[emoji28]


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Lounorada knows all things fashion! I'm sitting here in a pair of jeans and high tops that she kindly ID'd for me in other celeb threads a few weeks back[emoji28]


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sarahs12 said:


> Thank u!!!  How did u ladies know?



Because Lou rocks!!!



Bentley1 said:


> Lounorada knows all things fashion! I'm sitting here in a pair of jeans and high tops that she kindly ID'd for me in other celeb threads a few weeks back[emoji28]







Lounorada said:


>



In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!

Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID 
My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.


----------



## Michele26

twinkle.tink said:


> Because Lou rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.



They look better on you than they do on Beyonce.  Please ID them for me.


----------



## Freckles1

twinkle.tink said:


> Because Lou rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.




I like it!! You look great... And real!!!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Because Lou rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.


 

Twinkle, you looks fantastic! You're wearing them with class


----------



## Lounorada

Michele26 said:


> They look better on you than they do on Beyonce.  Please ID them for me.




Zara 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/tro...biker-trousers-with-zips-c358005p2469555.html


----------



## twinkle.tink

Michele26 said:


> They look better on you than they do on Beyonce.  Please ID them for me.



Lou beat me....yes, Zara.
They run large, mine are a small and I am not normally a small.



Freckles1 said:


> I like it!! You look great... And real!!!





Lounorada said:


> Twinkle, you looks fantastic! You're wearing them with class





Lounorada said:


> Zara
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/tro...biker-trousers-with-zips-c358005p2469555.html




Thanks, ladies. I do love them and they are amazingly comfortable!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Twinkle, you look fab  You are rocking those pants.

Lou...your skills are a 10/10. tPF should employ you.


----------



## Michele26

Lounorada said:


> Zara
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/tro...biker-trousers-with-zips-c358005p2469555.html




Thank you, Lou.


----------



## Lounorada

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Michele26 said:


> Thank you, Lou.



You're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Twinkle, you look fab  You are rocking those pants.
> 
> Lou...your skills are a 10/10. tPF should employ you.



Thanks Free!


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> Because Lou rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.




Those pants are the ish!!!! Love them on you (running to Zara to try my luck)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/12/jennifer-lopez-announces-las-vegas-residency-video/

*Jennifer Lopez Announces Las Vegas Residency! (Video)*

Jennifer Lopez poses for photos during American Idols final season 14 performance show on Tuesday (May 12) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer had some super exciting news to share during the show  she is starting a Las Vegas residency at Planet Hollywood in January 2016!

Ive been preparing for this moment my entire life, Jennifer said in a statement. The show is going to be a multifaceted high energy Jenny from the Block party, mixing all aspects of what my fans and I love  Dance, Hip Hop, Latin and Pop. Its going to be the show Ive always dreamed of creating.

The first block of tickets go on sale to the public starting this Saturday!


----------



## Tivo

I may have to catch this show.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Because Lou rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.




Rocking it! It's so rocker...so not inappropriate in any way. Think I may have to get them too!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her makeup and hair last couple of pics are aging her and 45 is still young!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like Jane Fonda in those last pics... which isn't really a good thing when Jane is 30+ years older


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> She looks like Jane Fonda in those last pics... which isn't really a good thing when Jane is 30+ years older




I am howling!!! She DOES look like Jane!!


----------



## Lounorada

Freckles1 said:


> I am howling!!! She DOES look like Jane!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/13...-performance-with-prince-royce-pitbull-video/

Jennifer Lopez hits the stage with Pitbull and Prince Royce to sing his new song Back It Up on the season 14 finale of American Idol on Wednesday (May 13) in Los Angeles.

Tonight, either Clark Beckham or Nick Fradiani will be crowned the winner of season 14. On the show, JLo said she believes Clark will win, while Keith Urban said Nick would win. Harry Connick, Jr. could not decide!

Well be bringing you the winner the moment he is crownedso stay tuned!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was one busy day for Jennifer Lopez, as she graced the stage at the grand finale of the latest season of American Idol after working the red carpet with flair.

But on Wednesday evening, after an entire afternoon and evening of filming for the popular show, she kept herself going, changing into a little black dress for a date night with boyfriend Casper Smart.

The 45-year-old beauty - who had dazzled on stage earlier in the evening in a barely-there silver dress - looked  the perfect mixture of chic and cute in her flippy little number. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Smart-American-Idol-finale.html#ixzz3a7E9rBH4


----------



## Swanky

*Ready for the break? Jennifer Lopez, 45, looks tired as she walks the American Idol red carpet at the show's finale*

 She is known for always making flawless appearances on the red carpet.
But on Wednesday, Jennifer Lopez looked as though she could do with a break from it now that American Idol is finishing.
The  45-year-old singer was seen traipsing up and down the red carpet in the  Californian heat, and appeared to be a little tired as she asked  questions from reporters.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...American-Idol-grand-finale.html#ixzz3a9ReQvCb 

​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

That's A LOT of makeup  The caked-on look ages her terribly, not to mention her foundation is a few shades too dark and too yellowish.


----------



## berrydiva

Her makeup looks awful. I can't wait for this awful highlighting and contouring trend to end. I do appreciate that Jenny allows her face to do what it should at her age.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her makeup is harsh in those last couple of pics IMHO it ages her even more.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/14...mart-may-be-involved-in-vegas-residency-show/

Jennifer Lopez is pretty in pale pink while attending the launch of the Put Your Money Where The Miracles Are campaign at Avalon on Thursday (May 14) in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old entertainer recently opened up about her upcoming Las Vegas residency.

He might be involved, Jennifer told E! News. There are a lot of people were talking to. Its a big show. It wont be one person. It will probably be a collaboration.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing The 2nd skin Co dress and Casedai shoes.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She should slow it down, she looks like she's getting tired!


----------



## Swanky

"He might be involved."


He who?


----------



## zaara10

Ms.parker123 said:


> She should slow it down, she looks like she's getting tired!




I was about to say the same thing. She needs to take a break & relax or something.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think that dress looks horrible on her.  And I do not like how she lines her lips.


----------



## Swanky

I can't see anything past her mouth breather pose.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow her makeup in those last pics is so caked on and ages her. The makeup shows her lines and pores.. Usually she looks flawless with her dewy makeup. I think Jennifer needs a new look especially for someone her age..


----------



## Swanky

Photoshop is also celebs best friend. . .  really does a disservice to people that think that it's real.


----------



## Freckles1

swanky mama of three said:


> photoshop is also celebs best friend. . .  Really does a disservice to people that think that it's real.




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/15/jennifer-lopez-performs-epic-greatest-hits-medley-on-ellen/

Jennifer Lopez hits the stage for a performance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing on Friday (May 15).

The 45-year-old entertainer performed a greatest hits medley that included If You Had My Love, Love Dont Cast a Thing, Jenny From a Block, Get Right, and On the Floor.

During the interview, Jennifer hinted that the upcoming season of American Idol might not actually be the last one.

You know, I dont believe anything. Ya know its not over till its over. So I just feel like you never know. Yes theyve announced its the last season next year, but its ya know. After the finale this week and you feel that moment. You remember why you love this show, Jennifer said.


----------



## anitalilac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't see anything past her mouth breather pose.



Me too! Can't stand it...


----------



## Monoi

Ellen did a great job calling her a liar about her relationship with Casper


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/17...oard-music-awards-2015-red-carpet-separately/

Jennifer Lopez looks so stunning in her latest look on the red carpet at the 2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.

The 45-year-old superstars on again off again beau Casper Smart walked the carpet separately. While giving an interview to Giuliana Rancic on the red carpet, JLo remained vague if she came to the show with anyone in particular!

JLo will be beginning her Las Vegas residency in 2016.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Charbel Zoe dress and Christian Louboutin shoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope.


----------



## GoGlam

That beard is so gross and wirey.


----------



## LValicious

goglam said:


> that beard is so gross and wirey.




+1000


----------



## Sassys

Did not appreciate the look she gave Mariah, while she was performing. She did clap, but her expression was like "yeah, yeah get off the stage.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I caught that, lol. Her face said "Girl. you really tried it, especially with that last note but Imma keep it cute and clap" 

So much shade in her expression.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She keeps wearing those dresses she wears them when she's performing now too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/17...oard-music-awards-2015-red-carpet-separately/
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez looks so stunning in her latest look on the red carpet at the 2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> The 45-year-old superstars on again off again beau Casper Smart walked the carpet separately. While giving an interview to Giuliana Rancic on the red carpet, JLo remained vague if she came to the show with anyone in particular!
> 
> 
> 
> JLo will be beginning her Las Vegas residency in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Charbel Zoe dress and Christian Louboutin shoes.




Jenny, even Stevie Wonder can tell you're Sexy. You don't need to look this desperate.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gah, her body is amazing.


----------



## lizzieke

Feral teenage growth is NOT attractive. Casper meet razor. Razor quick, meet Casper. Shave boy!


----------



## berrydiva

This woman's body! Goodness.


----------



## azania

Did she get her boobs done at any point. They look bigger than 10 years ago


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> Did she get her boobs done at any point. They look bigger than 10 years ago




I don't know about a boob job but she did have children...that can sometimes contribute.


----------



## Sassys

Why exactly were they feuding. Mariah IS a singer and Jennifer is an entertainer.

I don't pay to see Mariah dance, I pay to see her sing and I don't pay to see Jennifer sing, I pay to see her dance and perform. BIG difference. No competition.

Mariah made the comment years ago that Jennifer Lip-synched to Selena and is not a singer; well it's the truth she did lip-synch.


Couldn't Carey less! Jennifer Lopez caught texting throughout Mariah's  performance at the Billboard Awards (as they continue their long-standing feud)

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontinue-long-standing-feud.html#ixzz3aWtBNGoO


----------



## Sassys

Billboard afterparty


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/18/jenni...ging-video-billboard-music-awards/?adid=hero1

*Jennifer Lopez -- Smartphone Disses Mariah Carey During Billboard Music Awards Performance*

Jennifer Lopez threw a ton of shade at Mariah Carey ... by burying her head in her smartphone while MC was hitting high notes onstage at the Billboard Music Awards -- and the video is epic.

You've gotta see it -- while Mariah was singing "Infinity" ... J. Lo was casually scrolling through her phone, barely even glancing at the stage.

Even as Taylor Swiftand the rest of the audience burst into applause for Mimi ... J.Lo chatted up Casper Smartfrom their front row seats. Jennifer's no fool though -- when the house lights went up at the end of Mimi's act, then and only then did she give her a hand. 

It's hysterical -- you get the feeling Mariah could have been on fire and J.Lo wouldn't give a crap.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariah is a diva but I don't think she's b!tchy. J Lol is both.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Mariah is a diva but I don't think she's b!tchy. J Lol is both.




The ultimate shade delivered by none other....


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> The ultimate shade delivered by none other....





"I don't know her."  Classic!  [emoji24]


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> The ultimate shade delivered by none other....



Made me chuckle...


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> The ultimate shade delivered by none other....





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. At least she didn't badmouth J Lol [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## knasarae

azania said:


> Did she get her boobs done at any point. They look bigger than 10 years ago





berrydiva said:


> I don't know about a boob job but she did have children...that can sometimes contribute.




Mariah definitely got her boobs done.  Her chest was waaaay smaller when she first came out.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Mariah definitely got her boobs done.  Her chest was waaaay smaller when she first came out.



Oh thought she was asking about JLo. Mariah definitely had a boob job.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Didn't Tommy Mottola give tracks meant for Mariah to JLo? The ill-feeling goes way back on both sides.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Didn't Tommy Mottola give tracks meant for Mariah to JLo? The ill-feeling goes way back on both sides.


 
He took beats from her that she was going to use and gave them to Jennifer. Irv Gotti admitted to that. Ain't it Funny was suppose to be Mariah's (the music)


----------



## Sasha2012

She revealed earlier this week that she feels sexier at 45 than she did in her younger years.

And it wasnt hard to see why when Jennifer Lopez stepped out in Beverly Hills on Friday.

The singer showcased her incredible figure  and in particular the derriere she was once rumoured to have insured for $27million  in a tight-fitting outfit while running errands.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ying-feels-sexier-twenties.html#ixzz3avnLDJDn


----------



## angelcove

Are those price tags on her shoes??


----------



## dangerouscurves

angelcove said:


> Are those price tags on her shoes??




Looks like it!!! But why leave them on? Taking off the price tags is the first thing people do when they buy a pair of shoes.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Looks like it!!! But why leave them on? Taking off the price tags is the first thing people do when they buy a pair of shoes.


when you buy expensive FP shoes they usually come in a box w/o tags stuck on the bottom....isn't that usually something you see on shoes from the sale rack?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> when you buy expensive FP shoes they usually come in a box w/o tags stuck on the bottom....isn't that usually something you see on shoes from the sale rack?




That's true. So you think hers are display shoes?


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> That's true. So you think hers are display shoes?


I don't know.  Do you think she's been shopping at Nordstrom's Rack?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Minus the tags, JLo looks cute.


----------



## karo

*Not the reaction she was hoping for! J.Lo shows off extension-free hair as she gets confetti-bombed at LAX by a clown*

A tattooed clown surprised Jennifer Lopez by confetti-bombing her inside LAX terminal on Tuesday.
The 45-year-old pop diva was not amused as she removed tiny pieces of colourful paper out of her extension-free locks.
But the two-time Grammy nominee's cropped, Michael Kors blue-knit jumper was still covered in confetti.


​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rled-glitter-Khlo-Kourtney.html#ixzz3bLE5112B 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her hair looks 100% better ^


----------



## kittenslingerie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her hair looks 100% better ^



What do you mean without the wigs and extensions? To me it looks short, thin, fried, and very basic.


----------



## Docjeun

kittenslingerie said:


> What do you mean without the wigs and extensions? To me it looks short, thin, fried, and very basic.


&#55357;&#56397;
Ha ha, I feel so sorry for her, imagine the nerve of that clown. 
I just saw her in an old movie, I think it was called anaconda, holy cow she sure has done a lot of work to change her appearance, a born beauty she is not.


----------



## sdkitty

kittenslingerie said:


> What do you mean without the wigs and extensions? To me it looks short, thin, fried, and very basic.


I think it looks pretty thin her too
I guess she wants everyone to look at her - hence the tummy baring top


----------



## Sassys

kittenslingerie said:


> What do you mean without the wigs and extensions? To me it looks short, thin, fried, and very basic.


 
Shows that she is human


----------



## berrydiva

Trulyadiva said:


> &#65533;&#65533;
> Ha ha, I feel so sorry for her, imagine the nerve of that clown.
> I just saw her in an old movie, I think it was called anaconda, holy cow she sure has done a lot of work to change her appearance, a born beauty she is not.



I keep telling people, she's a dime a dozen in the Bronx.


----------



## Freckles1

That clown is creepy....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her hair is see-thru!  these chicks need to learn some 'protective styling' techniques or they will be bald!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Freckles1 said:


> That clown is creepy....




All clowns are [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Docjeun

DC-Cutie said:


> Her hair is see-thru!  these chicks need to learn some 'protective styling' techniques or they will be bald!


I can't even imagine what their poor hair goes thru! Yikes!


----------



## pandorabox

berrydiva said:


> I keep telling people, she's a dime a dozen in the Bronx.




Ha! My neck of the woods!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I meant the style, her hair looks dry, agree. I am just _so over_ the Real Housewives look ie overdone extensions.


----------



## Sasha2012

With her notorious 'confetti-bomber' far behind Jennifer Lopez had cause to breathe a sigh of relief on Thursday afternoon while making a stunning appearance in Moroccan city Rabat. 

The evergreen singer was in attendance at the annual Mawazine music festival site ahead of her opening night performance on Friday - and she ensured her arrival was memorable by sporting a lace embellished sheer top. 

Revealing a contoured upper-body and a clear glimpse of her white bra, the bold choice of top gave Jennifer, 45, yet another opportunity to belie her age.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-style-statement-Morocco.html#ixzz3bVmZmq3A


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No. Nope. Too much eyeliner. Hate the outfit. She does too much. Take it down by 50% JLo.


----------



## Lounorada

That is one unfortunate and tragic outfit.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She would have been better off doing a black bra. Even then, no es bueno.


----------



## lh211

oo_let_me_see said:


> she would have been better off doing a black bra. Even then, no es bueno.




+1


----------



## ByeKitty

The more I see of her, the more I'm convinced that she just has no taste.


----------



## Swanky

You can see her Spanx line. . . why is she standing like she has to pee?


----------



## kittenslingerie

OMG, that outfit is hideous...


----------



## Oryx816

Those pants look like they came from Sears' Kardashian Kollection Klearance bin.  

Somewhere in Florida an 80 year old golfing granny is looking for her pants.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she doesn't even look thrilled to be there, just collecting that check...


----------



## Sassys

Oryx816 said:


> Those pants look like they came from Sears' Kardashian Kollection Klearance bin.
> 
> Somewhere in Florida an 80 year old golfing granny is looking for her pants.


 
Gaucho pants are back in. I just bought a pair in white


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> Gaucho pants are back in. I just bought a pair in white




Gaucho pants are in, but not hers.  They're fug.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the shirt, but the outfit is awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Having been billed as the opening act at Morocco's biggest annual music festival, Jennifer Lopez was expected to pull out all the stops as she took to stage in the capital city of Rabat on Friday.

And, ever the showgirl, the 45-year-old mother-of-two put on a show-stopping performance to remember as she took to the stage for the Mawazine festival.

The star displayed her famous curves in a plunging white leotard, which she teamed with knee-high boots as she writhed around on the stage and exactly why she's a sex symbol.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-Mawazine-music-festival.html#ixzz3bavnKhUS


----------



## bisousx

Oh my


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

She's such a lovely woman, unfortunately this wasn't her best look Her make up seems a bit blotchy and Cakey too... Not as natural glowing as usual?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her movie The Boy Next Door freaked me out didn't expect the violence just...woah I like her in comedy's wayyyyy better.


----------



## ChanelMommy

EnglishBulldogB said:


> She's such a lovely woman, unfortunately this wasn't her best look Her make up seems a bit blotchy and Cakey too... Not as natural glowing as usual?



Agree


----------



## Sassys

Set of new tv show


----------



## kittenslingerie

She truly looks like Casper's hot mom in the last set of pictures.


----------



## lh211

Sassys said:


> Set of new tv show



She playing a character with bad hair? 

Last pic - her son sure did grow up fast.


----------



## lh211

kittenslingerie said:


> She truly looks like Casper's hot mom in the last set of pictures.





Just seen this comment, mine is practically the same.


----------



## Ladybug09

kittenslingerie said:


> She truly looks like Casper's hot mom in the last set of pictures.



No she doesnt....

Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)

I actually like the hair for the show.


----------



## bunnyr

Amal doesn't look "young"


----------



## gracekelly

Ladybug09 said:


> No she doesnt....
> 
> Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)
> 
> I actually like the hair for the show.



I like her hair too and think she looks beautiful.  She gets better every year.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> No she doesnt....
> 
> Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)
> 
> I actually like the hair for the show.




Yep. I'm all for having a younger fella. Why not? Although I'm pretty sure I could find someone better looking that Casper [emoji12]
I like her hair too!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That hair though...fried.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ladybug09 said:


> No she doesnt....
> 
> Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)
> 
> I actually like the hair for the show.



She does look much older than him, although an attractive women "not girl...." 
How do you know what older men I talk about since you are quoting me here? Clooney is an old pervert IMO, so nothing nice to say about him here. I do agree with another poster that said Amal doesn't look young though.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Freckles1 said:


> Yep. I'm all for having a younger fella. Why not? Although I'm pretty sure I could find someone better looking that Casper [emoji12]
> I like her hair too!!!!




EXACTLY, Casper is not an attractive young stud. He's a badly dressed thug wannabe IMO.


----------



## Freckles1

kittenslingerie said:


> EXACTLY, Casper is not an attractive young stud. He's a badly dressed thug wannabe IMO.




You got it sister!! 
I just don't get it


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> I like her hair too and think she looks beautiful.  She gets better every year.


I don't see anything wrong with the hair


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the hair




I like the hair


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Yep. I'm all for having a younger fella. Why not? Although I'm pretty sure I could find someone better looking that Casper [emoji12]
> I like her hair too!!!!


she has all the money and power in the relationship
guess that's how she likes it for now


----------



## tweegy

Well, to be fair, she even said something along the line of she knows she doesn't usually date what people would deem 'good looking'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Casper isn't cute but there are more important things besides looks....like the D  J/K


I don't think JLo has ever dated a 'hot' guy. She's seems really attracted to the fugly, funny looking type.  There is a lid for every pot...


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Casper isn't cute but there are more important things besides looks....like the D  J/K
> 
> 
> I don't think JLo has ever dated a 'hot' guy. She's seems really attracted to the fugly, funny looking type.  There is a lid for every pot...




The dog he's got? [emoji39]

Hey maybe they treat her better a opposed to a looker. Maybe Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got wants someone that will treat her right than some hot jerk that will judge what she got and send her off her rocks?


----------



## Ladybug09

kittenslingerie said:


> She does look much older than him, although an attractive women "not girl...."
> How do you know what older men I talk about since you are quoting me here? Clooney is an old pervert IMO, so nothing nice to say about him here. I do agree with another poster that said Amal doesn't look young though.




My  comment was "NO ONE" not "Kittenslingerie"... As in NO ONE bit ches about the old men dating the younger women in these threads but as soon as there is an older woman dating a Younger man, there is incessant bi tching, and talking about how young he is is, oh he's  young enough to be her son, etc, etc. Major double standard.

And no Amal doesn't look young, she looks dried up and haggard to me, but the reality is that she is MUCH younger than him....People overlook that.

And yes, I agree, he's  a pervert, personally, I still think he's  pulling a Rock Hudson, I don't care how many women he dates.






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Casper isn't cute but there are more important things besides looks....like the D  J/K
> 
> 
> I don't think JLo has ever dated a 'hot' guy. She's seems really attracted to the fugly, funny looking type.  There is a lid for every pot...



Some women like to look better than their men and friends, that way they stand out. ..sad, but true.


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> The dog he's got? [emoji39]
> 
> Hey maybe they treat her better a opposed to a looker. Maybe Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got wants someone that will treat her right than some hot jerk that will judge what she got and send her off her rocks?




Maybe baby maybe......
Everybody needs a GOOD MAN!!! Hopefully Casper has a nice "dog" and is treating his lady right!!!!! I can't knock Jenny from the block if she's getting "takin care of" physically and mentally... No no no


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Well, to be fair, she even said something along the line of she knows she doesn't usually date what people would deem 'good looking'



She didn't even need to say that, we have all seen it  I think Casper is gross. But if they're happy together, I'm all for it.


----------



## ChanelMommy

kittenslingerie said:


> She truly looks like Casper's hot mom in the last set of pictures.



ermergerd was just going to say the same exact thing she DOES


----------



## dangerouscurves

gracekelly said:


> I like her hair too and think she looks beautiful.  She gets better every year.




No she doesn't, she gets more and more desperate to stay relevant the older she becomes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> My  comment was "NO ONE" not "Kittenslingerie"... As in NO ONE bit ches about the old men dating the younger women in these threads but as soon as there is an older woman dating a Younger man, there is incessant bi tching, and talking about how young he is is, oh he's  young enough to be her son, etc, etc. Major double standard.
> 
> And no Amal doesn't look young, she looks dried up and haggard to me, but the reality is that she is MUCH younger than him....People overlook that.
> 
> And yes, I agree, he's  a pervert, personally, I still think he's  pulling a Rock Hudson, I don't care how many women he dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some women like to look better than their men and friends, that way they stand out. ..sad, but true.




You might be on to something the with the Rock Hudson comment. Might be true.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ladybug09 said:


> No she doesnt....
> 
> Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)
> 
> I actually like the hair for the show.





gracekelly said:


> I like her hair too and think she looks beautiful.  She gets better every year.



Agree with both of these. She gets better each year, she's beautiful. And she doesn't look like Casper's mom, lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Casper isn't cute but there are more important things besides looks....like the D  J/K
> 
> 
> I don't think JLo has ever dated a 'hot' guy. She's seems really attracted to the fugly, funny looking type.  There is a lid for every pot...



What about Ben Affleck? He's conventionally good looking...


----------



## bunnyr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What about Ben Affleck? He's conventionally good looking...




And ironically the only one that didn't appear to be "worshiping" her...


----------



## sdkitty

bunnyr said:


> And ironically the only one that didn't appear to be "worshiping" her...


I seem to recall that Marc Anthony was supposedly very controlling when they were married?  So I'm thinking now she's the boss in her relationship


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Lopez sued in Morocco for 'tarnishing women's honor' after her first televised concert in the North African nation*

Jennifer Lopez has been sued for 'tarnishing women's honor' in Morocco, according to a new report. 

An education group in the North African nation has filed a claim that the 45-year-old 'disturbed public order' after her act at the Mawazine International Music Festival was televised, according to legal documents obtained by TMZ.

Aired on television in Morocco, J.Lo's show featured skimpy outfits and sexy dances with an emphasis on the singer's oft-celebrated bottom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncert-North-African-nation.html#ixzz3cKsH2TMT


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez sued in Morocco for 'tarnishing women's honor' after her first televised concert in the North African nation*
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has been sued for 'tarnishing women's honor' in Morocco, according to a new report.
> 
> 
> 
> An education group in the North African nation has filed a claim that the 45-year-old 'disturbed public order' after her act at the Mawazine International Music Festival was televised, according to legal documents obtained by TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Aired on television in Morocco, J.Lo's show featured skimpy outfits and sexy dances with an emphasis on the singer's oft-celebrated bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncert-North-African-nation.html#ixzz3cKsH2TMT




[emoji52]whoa!! 

I was so NOT prepared when I opened the images on image 3 first.


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> [emoji52]whoa!!
> 
> I was so NOT prepared when I opened the images on image 3 first.




Yep. That's a problem.....


----------



## pursegrl12

Freckles1 said:


> Yep. That's a problem.....




She's going to be like Madonna


----------



## Sasha2012

There's a new sheriff in town and she's the most stylish defender of the law ever.

Jennifer Lopez looked on trend clad in a low-cut semi-sheer black top and low-slung trousers as she filmed scenes on the set of her new TV drama Shades Of Blue in New York City on Friday.

She got into character as a police detective, with a law enforcement badge adorned on her waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-new-TV-drama-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3cLL1Jh6I


----------



## horse17

she's beautiful....but I dont like her new hair..


----------



## pinkfeet

Lately I think she's been looking her age which isn't a bad thing but she doesn't look younger or "young". 

Still very pretty but she seems to have aged lately. Or maybe the recent pics are without a filter, beauty setting, or whatever I don't know.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Personally I think she looks great. I'm not a fan of the new cut (I think it ages her) but let's not forget she's 45 - we should all look so good at 45. The younger guy doesn't bother me either - good for her. 

I should mention that I'm 40 years old and perhaps I appreciate JLo differently than a 20 something girl LOL.


----------



## bisousx

It's her "mom" haircut. Don't kill me for saying that. Every mom I knew growing up in the 90's had that short permed hair, lol.


----------



## sparkle7

Every time I read that she looks great for her age and the women are in their 40s, I laugh . It's like once a women hits 40 she's expected to look a certain way. My great aunt use to say people said this about women in their 30s fifty years ago when that was considered middle age.  I think in this day a woman in her 40s is still young but more mature. She has some ways to go before entering a nursing home. Lol


----------



## Freckles1

bisousx said:


> It's her "mom" haircut. Don't kill me for saying that. Every mom I knew growing up in the 90's had that short permed hair, lol.




Lol regardless she's laughing all the way to the bank!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love the hair


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What about Ben Affleck? He's conventionally good looking...



I personally don't find Ben attractive but I guess many women do.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nah it's not just the hair, she just really looks her age. Nothing wrong with that, but she doesn't look 25.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/07/jennifer-lopez-is-a-shooting-star-at-the-tony-awards-2015/

Jennifer Lopez rocks a gorgeous dress with shooting stars while on the red carpet at the 2015 Tony Awards on Sunday evening (June 7) at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.

The 45-year-old actress and singer will be presenting an award on stage tonight at the big show!

Be sure to tune into CBS right now  the 2015 Tony Awards just started! Jennifers The Boy Next Door co-star Kristin Chenoweth is co-hosting the big show with Alan Cumming.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Valentino Couture dress, Harry Winston jewels, Christian Louboutin shoes, and a Jimmy Choo clutch.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez sued in Morocco for 'tarnishing women's honor' after her first televised concert in the North African nation*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has been sued for 'tarnishing women's honor' in Morocco, according to a new report.
> 
> An education group in the North African nation has filed a claim that the 45-year-old 'disturbed public order' after her act at the Mawazine International Music Festival was televised, according to legal documents obtained by TMZ.
> 
> Aired on television in Morocco, J.Lo's show featured skimpy outfits and sexy dances with an emphasis on the singer's oft-celebrated bottom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncert-North-African-nation.html#ixzz3cKsH2TMT




why must she sell herself short this way...






pursegrl12 said:


> She's going to be like Madonna


Yup, at this rate.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lol she just doesn't ever turn down an award show does she? Who's more out of place her or Kendall


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> No she doesnt....
> 
> Yet no one picks apart the Old Men with their daughters (Clooney and Amal one example)
> 
> I actually like the hair for the show.



bc Amal is hard faced and looks the same age as him


----------



## Sasha2012

Like Cinderella before the big ball, Jennifer Lopez opts for raggedy Jenny from the Block attire before a red carpet event.

And on Sunday, the 45-year-old entertainer was spotted in grey sweatpants and hoodie pullover just hours before wowing at the Tony Awards in New York City.

While she often favors nearly naked ensembles, the American Idol judge surprisingly chose a princess-like ball gown by Valentino that cloaked her bombshell body in the most glamorous way.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eatpants-family-outing-NYC.html#ixzz3cRIblkm9


----------



## Freckles1

I believe the smart celebrities realize they have a shelf life. They go for every penny while they are hot. There is nothing wrong with that in my eyes. 

A lot of the older actors like Robert Duvall and Michael Caine and Donald Sutherland will tell you they didn't mind being character actors. It put food on the table. 
I say good for her. JMO [emoji12]


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> I believe the smart celebrities realize they have a shelf life. They go for every penny while they are hot. There is nothing wrong with that in my eyes.
> 
> A lot of the older actors like Robert Duvall and Michael Caine and Donald Sutherland will tell you they didn't mind being character actors. It put food on the table.
> I say good for her. JMO [emoji12]


being a character actor and doing good work is a lot different IMO than showing up on every red carpet....I have no idea why she is at the Tony awards

I'll admit I thought the same about Marg  Hengenberger but then realized CBS is broadcasting the Tony show and she's on a CBS series so that explains it I guess


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks so pale in the pics with her kids.


----------



## azania

Her earrings!!


----------



## Sasha2012

sdkitty said:


> being a character actor and doing good work is a lot different IMO than showing up on every red carpet....I have no idea why she is at the Tony awards
> 
> I'll admit I thought the same about Marg  Hengenberger but then realized CBS is broadcasting the Tony show and she's on a CBS series so that explains it I guess



Jennifer is a professional seat filler and red carpet walker. Alway presenting awards she'll never receive.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> There's a new sheriff in town and she's the most stylish defender of the law ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez looked on trend clad in a low-cut semi-sheer black top and low-slung trousers as she filmed scenes on the set of her new TV drama Shades Of Blue in New York City on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> She got into character as a police detective, with a law enforcement badge adorned on her waist.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-new-TV-drama-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3cLL1Jh6I




Eeeekk! Those pants are ugly. They make her look as if she had short legs!


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress was pretty on her.


----------



## Sassys

Why was she and Kendell Jenner at the Tony's???


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Why was she and Kendell Jenner at the Tony's???


 

And that Bella Hadid chick...


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> And that Bella Hadid chick...


 
Only thing I could think of is, Jennifer is following in Jay Z and Alicia Keys foot steps and is executive producing something soon for Broadway.

Kendell and Gigi no clue.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Only thing I could think of is, Jennifer is following in Jay Z and Alicia Keys foot steps and is executive producing something soon for Broadway.
> 
> Kendell and Gigi no clue.




Yep. TBH, I didn't really question why J.Lo was there, even though she stands out a little. But the Jenner and Hadid girls, yeah, dunno what the hell they're doing there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her hair and makeup look terrible at the Tony awards. Fire them all, Jennifer.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer is a professional seat filler and red carpet walker. Alway presenting awards she'll never receive.


her and Kate Hudson


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer is a professional seat filler and red carpet walker. Alway presenting awards she'll never receive.



Agree....a decoration...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sassys said:


> Only thing I could think of is, Jennifer is following in Jay Z and Alicia Keys foot steps and is executive producing something soon for Broadway.
> 
> Kendell and Gigi no clue.



I read Anna Wintour had some involvement in the Tonys this year and that's why models got invited. The Blurred Lines girl was there as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> her and Kate Hudson


 
and Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Prima Ballerina

stylemepretty said:


> She looks so pale in the pics with her kids.


I believe that's her natural skin colour, you'd never know it though as she loves her bronzed skin.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> and Jennifer Aniston




I don't see Aniston on a lot of red carpets at all.  JLO on the other hand, seems to be on all of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has an incredibly enviable figure, especially considering she is 45-years-old.

And on Friday Jennifer Lopez went to great lengths to show off two of her best assets as she took her twins Max and Emme, aged seven, shopping for watches at a sports store in The Hamptons on New York's Long Island.

The star of TV's Shades Of Blue - which has been filming in Brooklyn for the past several weeks - showed off not only her flat stomach but also her curvaceous derriere in a pair of rolled-up denim Daisy Duke shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hamptons-Shades-Blue-break.html#ixzz3d6DNyrsO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Max is Marc's twin.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit is awful. But I do like the top.


----------



## lh211

Carson123 said:


> I don't see Aniston on a lot of red carpets at all.  JLO on the other hand, seems to be on all of them.



True. I think JLo enjoys the whole fame thing overall, but Jennifer A is more interested in the actual work, i.e acting.


----------



## Monoi

WoW its looks like she washed her suntanspray off. Dont like the short top on her


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Max is Marc's twin.



He and Emme both imo


----------



## Ladybug09

No to the crop shirt and shorts.


----------



## Freckles1

I don't mind the shorts if she wore a different top and maybe some espadrilles heels or something


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks so good Even throwing on whatever it makes me sick.


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, June 30th.











DailyMail


----------



## clydekiwi

I love her hair like this


----------



## clydekiwi

I hope her and ben reunite


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> I love her hair like this




+1 
I always like her hair curly.


----------



## Lounorada

The Hamptons, NY. July 6th.


















DailyMail


----------



## Sweetpea83

She should wear her hair curly more often...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her figure is great but the shirt is no bueno. It looks ridiculous with the shorts..


----------



## ChanelMommy

Freckles1 said:


> I don't mind the shorts if she wore a different top and maybe some espadrilles heels or something



YES maybe espadrilles would have thrown off the look a little from the crop top.


----------



## Sassys

7/8/15


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 7/8/15




Yes, Ms. Lopez!! Her body looks BOMB!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Yes, Ms. Lopez!! Her body looks BOMB!



And she had twins! No excuses people lol


----------



## karo

*Taking out the trash! Jennifer Lopez manages to look glam as she fights crime and grime on the set of Shades Of Blue*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rime-grime-set-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3fKbI0wtV 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 7/8/15



Get into those abs! She looks amazing.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks great and age appropriate!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Pls tell me after having twins how her tummy looks that taut!!! Damn girl. I ain't mad atcha


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty love her hair curly


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> pls tell me after having twins how her tummy looks that taut!!! Damn girl. I ain't mad atcha



+1


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> And she had twins! No excuses people lol



Pffft, My tummy looks JUST like that.....







when I inhale and tighten reel deep


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> Pffft, My tummy looks JUST like that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I inhale and tighten reel deep



...and lay flat on the bed?


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> ...and lay flat on the bed?



Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

Miami 7/11 & 7/12


----------



## Ladybug09

i like the nude wedges.


----------



## BlueCherry

She looks really nice in these pictures


----------



## berrydiva

Her abs are just insane! Damn...I was going to go to Chipotle....guess I'll have a salad.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Her abs are just insane! Damn...I was going to go to Chipotle....guess I'll have a salad.


 

You can still go to Chipotle. Get a chicken bowl, w/ brown rice, heavy on the lettuce, very little sour cream, no cheese, heavy on the black beans. This is what I get when I eat there (which is not often).


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> You can still go to Chipotle. Get a chicken bowl, w/ brownrice, heavy on the lettuce, very little sour cream, no cheese, heavy on theblack beans. This is what I get when I eat there (which is not often).


No cheese!!! That's madness. I'd rather eat paper.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> No cheese!!! That's madness. I'd rather eat paper.


 
LOL. Then get the cheese on the side in that cup they use for the dressing when you get a salad, but only fill it up half.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> LOL. Then get the cheese on the side in that cup they use for the dressing when you get a salad, but only *fill it up half.*




I ended up getting tacos....Jenny Lo's abs will be in my dreams.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> i like the nude wedges.




Me too! And the dress!


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> no cheese!!! That's madness. I'd rather eat paper.




+1!!


----------



## knasarae

Lol off topic but when I go to Chipotle I let myself have cheese OR sour cream but never both.  That's my compromise.


----------



## Freckles1

knasarae said:


> Lol off topic but when I go to Chipotle I let myself have cheese OR sour cream but never both.  That's my compromise.




Guuurl I have both!! But I usually only have Chipolte only once every 3 months!!


----------



## BlueCherry

What is chipotle anyway? [emoji23]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BigCherry said:


> What is chipotle anyway? [emoji23]




*faints

Where are you located so we can put a franchise Chiptole there ASAP!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tried to be 'good' when visiting chipotle... didn't work!   I just gave up and said 'gimme everythang'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chipotle is overrated :ninja: Freebirds is better, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chipotle is overrated :ninja: Freebirds is better, IMO.



No Freebirds in this part of the good ole US of A


----------



## BlueCherry

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *faints
> 
> Where are you located so we can put a franchise Chiptole there ASAP!




England [emoji15]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chipotle is overrated :ninja: Freebirds is better, IMO.




A lot of people say this. I'm not a fan. I want to like them but I just don't.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> A lot of people say this. I'm not a fan. I want to like them but I just don't.




My bestie wasn't all the impressed with Freebirds either. I prefer them mainly because they have more options than Chipotle. I can get nachos or a quesadilla, and they have better fixings. Also, I like rice in my burrito bowls but I loathe cilantro so I always have to go without it at Chipotle. Freebirds offers Spanish rice so I have an alternative.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sassys said:


> Miami 7/11 & 7/12




Does anyone know what is the bag J Lopez carried? I loveeee anything tassel or fringe!


----------



## krissa

best part of being low carb is burrito bowls (sans rice and beans) at chipotle are guilt free. Thankfully, the Chipotle by me is the worst, so I hardly ever indulge.


----------



## Sarahs12

casseyelsie said:


> Does anyone know what is the bag J Lopez carried? I loveeee anything tassel or fringe!





http://outfitidentifier.com/jennife...ezs-tan-fringe-handbag-and-white-lace-romper/


----------



## casseyelsie

Sarahs12 said:


> http://outfitidentifier.com/jennife...ezs-tan-fringe-handbag-and-white-lace-romper/




Thanks!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Come to New Mexico if you want REAL Mexican food! The rest is just wanna-be's! 

I like those wedge shoes too!


----------



## Freckles1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chipotle is overrated :ninja: Freebirds is better, IMO.




I like Freebirds better too. Chipotle has gotten better since the owner/creator bought it back from McDonalds - jmo


----------



## Freckles1

casseyelsie said:


> Does anyone know what is the bag J Lopez carried? I loveeee anything tassel or fringe!




Me too!! Fringe doll!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Come to New Mexico if you want REAL Mexican food! The rest is just wanna-be's!



I do miss Mexican food from the years I lived in San Antonio.


----------



## Freckles1

I am in Cabo right now and am eating like a piggie!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

freckles1 said:


> i am in cabo right now and am eating like a piggie!!!




lol!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Coach Lover Too said:


> Come to New Mexico if you want REAL Mexican food! The rest is just wanna-be's!
> 
> I like those wedge shoes too!




And Arizona! Yum


----------



## Sassys

Filming her tv show in Brooklyn 7/15/15


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Filming her tv show in Brooklyn 7/15/15




OMG!!!


Someone! anyone!!! Pick up the bag from the floor!!!!!!! [emoji22]


----------



## uhpharm01

tweegy said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> Someone! anyone!!! Pick up the bag from the floor!!!!!!! [emoji22]



Right


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chipotle is overrated :ninja: Freebirds is better, IMO.



oh man, i miss freebirds...took my son a few months ago when looking at colleges. 
it was my 1st stop ....so many memories of that place.


----------



## Freckles1

Ray Liotta!!! I like it!!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> Someone! anyone!!! Pick up the bag from the floor!!!!!!! [emoji22]




Oh tweegy!!! Help these imbeciles!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Oh tweegy!!! Help these imbeciles!!!!




It's purse cruelty I tell yah!!


----------



## tweegy

Ladies Take a stand!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/join-the-fight-end-handbag-cruelty-now-915064.html#post28882374


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks more her age with her new haircut


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> It's purse cruelty I tell yah!!




I've got two B motorcycle bags ( yes they are old as the hills ) and even though they are supposed to look a little "rough", God forbid I step on them!!!! 

Ps I think J Lo looks good.


----------



## Sassys

7/22/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo, it's time to leave the wedge sneakers alone.


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> jlo, it's time to leave the wedge sneakers alone.



+1


----------



## shoegal

Yikes +2! And they're hideous


----------



## Cocolicious

Coach Lover Too said:


> Come to New Mexico if you want REAL Mexican food! The rest is just wanna-be's!
> 
> I like those wedge shoes too!


Depends on which part of NM right? Which part do you suggest?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ewww no to the shoes


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's been laying off the tanner lately.

Those shoes make me sad.


----------



## amoxie92

Ugh...


----------



## Freckles1

Speaking as a lady with muscular thighs... I understand the need to elongate.... But no no JLo to the shorts ( cuffed ) and those terrible sneakers....
I do like the B tho!!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo, it's time to leave the wedge sneakers alone.







berrydiva said:


> +1







shoegal said:


> Yikes +2! And they're hideous







ChanelMommy said:


> Ewww no to the shoes







lanasyogamama said:


> She's been laying off the tanner lately.
> 
> Those shoes make me sad.







amoxie92 said:


> Ugh...




yeah the shoes [emoji37]


----------



## Bentley1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo, it's time to leave the wedge sneakers alone.




You're not lying. 

To her, that Balenciaga is a throw around bag. What's $1500-$2k when she's sporting $12-$15 Hermes bags. [emoji53]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Cocolicious said:


> Depends on which part of NM right? Which part do you suggest?



Although I haven't been to Albuquerque in a while, you can find great mexican food there! I hear Taos has pretty good choices too! I swear I could live on mexican food!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ChanelMommy said:


> Ewww no to the shoes



No kidding!! I didn't recognize her in that pic! awk!


----------



## ByeKitty

Also who even _thinks_ of pairing those shoes with that bag?


----------



## clydekiwi

I like the whole ensemble


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo, it's time to leave the wedge sneakers alone.




How dare you ladyl...how dare you knock Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she's got on her wedge sneaks... That's ghetto chick right there. You see those GOLD laces? Mmhmm [emoji136]


----------



## prettyprincess

tweegy said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> Someone! anyone!!! Pick up the bag from the floor!!!!!!! [emoji22]



 Gorgeous bag! An I love the trench too!


----------



## ebonyone

She  has been filming her t.v show so  no tanner.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be in the best shape of her life.

And Jennifer Lopez couldn't help but flaunt her fabulous figure during her milestone day.

The multifaceted actress rocked an eye-popping number while celebrating her 46th birthday on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-French-Montana-Fat-Joe.html#ixzz3gz7KXdnD


----------



## Tivo

I'm not even mad. Damn! Bish looks good!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be in the best shape of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez couldn't help but flaunt her fabulous figure during her milestone day.
> 
> 
> 
> The multifaceted actress rocked an eye-popping number while celebrating her 46th birthday on Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-French-Montana-Fat-Joe.html#ixzz3gz7KXdnD




She needs to stop doing that porn star-face expression. It's not cute. And that dress is too much.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her body is banging but that dress is ucking fugly.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her body is banging but that dress is ucking fugly.




This, exactly.


----------



## klatte

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her body is banging but that dress is ucking fugly.




Agreed.


----------



## ebonyone

Porn star face and dress. she can never be classy


----------



## Meghann

I like the haircut.


----------



## bunnyr

ebonyone said:


> Porn star face and dress. she can never be classy




Money can't buy class.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't get over how ugly that dress is...


----------



## bunnyr

That dress does not make her figure look good at all


----------



## Lola69

Her body is amazing! The dress I can pass for. She might as well be naked.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It's very Kardashian


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> It's very Kardashian



Now in order to establish whether this dress is in fact very Kardashian, we would first have to 1) know the designer, and 2) ask Kanye.


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh that dress is too much!  I don't consider that as sexy


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is that French in the bus looking like his head is too big for his body?


----------



## prettyprincess

Who is the lady with the long hair in group pics? The one w the leopard dress.


----------



## Monoi

What a shame showing her *** like that


----------



## ForeverYoung87

ByeKitty said:


> Now in order to establish whether this dress is in fact very Kardashian, we would first have to 1) know the designer, and 2) ask Kanye.



Lol. You forgot 3) Be ugly


----------



## Lounorada

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that French in the bus looking like his head is too big for his body?


----------



## knasarae

I don't like that dress or her hair.  Her body is ridic though.  Wow, I thought she and Casper broke up?


----------



## sdkitty

ebonyone said:


> Porn star face and dress. she can never be classy


really
she "can't help but flaunt" her body


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lol. You forgot 3) Be ugly



 We already clarified that bit!! Same for 4) be tight


----------



## mundodabolsa

prettyprincess said:


> Who is the lady with the long hair in group pics? The one w the leopard dress.



Thalia.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Damn her body! #goals


----------



## lanasyogamama

Color me impressed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My husband and I just got in a fight about these pics.  He's saying it's a "Spanx dress" snd liposuction.  I disagree.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> My husband and I just got in a fight about these pics.  He's saying it's a "Spanx dress" snd liposuction.  I disagree.



lol. He doesn't know Jenny Lo is a beast in the gym.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is insane!! That dress is so unnecessary.


----------



## Swanky

Her body is great... but none of her recent looks are good. That black dress makes her awesome bod look terrible IMO!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be in the best shape of her life.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez couldn't help but flaunt her fabulous figure during her milestone day.
> 
> The multifaceted actress rocked an eye-popping number while celebrating her 46th birthday on Friday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-French-Montana-Fat-Joe.html#ixzz3gz7KXdnD



Why bother to put on clothes.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks so desperate.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress itself isn't that bad, but it's too tight, and all around ill fitted and unflattering on her.


----------



## Freckles1

Meghann said:


> I like the haircut.




Love the hair!!!


----------



## Ms Kiah

dangerouscurves said:


> She needs to stop doing that porn star-face expression. It's not cute. And that dress is too much.



I hate her facial expressions. Her make up is horrid and girlfriend needs to lay off the fake tanner.


----------



## pittcat

Wow her body is incredible!! But a see through dress with cut outs? And I'm not a fan of the heavy darker lip liner, especially with everything else that's going on.


----------



## prettyprincess

mundodabolsa said:


> Thalia.



Shes beautiful. Anyone know what type of workout regime Jlo is following??


----------



## Ms Kiah

prettyprincess said:


> Shes beautiful. Anyone know what type of workout regime Jlo is following??



Personal trainers, personal chefs, professional makeup artists, lipo, plastic surgery, stylists, spa treatments, no housework, no money worries, nannies to take care of the kids, luxurious vacations and very little real work is where you can start to get Body By J Lo.


----------



## bunnyr

Ms Kiah said:


> Personal trainers, personal chefs, professional makeup artists, lipo, plastic surgery, stylists, spa treatments, no housework, no money worries, nannies to take care of the kids, luxurious vacations and very little real work is where you can start to get Body By J Lo.




Yup that's a start. Lol


----------



## emchhardy

Alright, we get it already JLo, you're 46 and you're hot...now put some dang clothes on!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whenever pics like this come out with J Lo looking THAT good, I always imagine Mariah getting peeved.


----------



## sabrunka

Her lips look like a (bleached) butthole in a few of those pix... Ew.


----------



## lulu212121

sabrunka said:


> Her lips look like a (bleached) butthole in a few of those pix... Ew.


AAAAck! Images I can't un-see now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> Her lips look like a (bleached) butthole in a few of those pix... Ew.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you nailed it!


----------



## bisousx

prettyprincess said:


> Shes beautiful. Anyone know what type of workout regime Jlo is following??



Recently, she said it was old fashioned weightlifting (she called it "muscle work" lol) and cardio.


----------



## bisousx

Ms Kiah said:


> Personal trainers, personal chefs, professional makeup artists, lipo, plastic surgery, stylists, spa treatments, no housework, no money worries, nannies to take care of the kids, luxurious vacations and very little real work is where you can start to get Body By J Lo.



Lol!


----------



## Midge S

Ms Kiah said:


> Personal trainers, personal chefs, professional makeup artists, lipo, plastic surgery, stylists, spa treatments, no housework, no money worries, nannies to take care of the kids, luxurious vacations and very little real work is where you can start to get Body By J Lo.


  amen sister.  This is my argument every time I see someone gushing over Jennifer Aniston too.   Access to every beauty, health and fitness routine in the world and most importantly the time to spend on it (since it is their job) what do you expect her to look like.  

I think J-Lo puts in the work at the gym so I give her credit for that, but otherwise, eh.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than dedication. I know I'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> My husband and I just got in a fight about these pics.  He's saying it's a "Spanx dress" snd liposuction.  I disagree.



Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than dedication. I know I'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.


Good to know.  You're so right youre  Someone is going to disagree with your statement.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than dedication. I know i'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.



+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love her but this look no.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good. That body is banging. 
But her fashion should be beyond an Instagram thot dress. 
Why is she hanging out with two thousand and never (French) and two thousand and never will be ( her background dancer)

Fat Joe looks great.


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> Honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than dedication. I know I'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.




It's true


----------



## scarlet555

that dress serves no justice to her body... now as to her lack of taste, definately... she looks cheap and trashy.  makes you look but not for the right reason.


----------



## morgan20

I am 46 and have a very similar shape to Jen......obviously she has the better bod! I do skipping every day, occasionally use the 'wheel' which works on the stomach and thighs.  If I was to up my game who knows.....however I was blessed (thank you Mum) with a flat stomach and a curvy bum!


----------



## azania

bisousx said:


> Recently, she said it was old fashioned weightlifting (she called it "muscle work" lol) and cardio.




Do you remember where she said this? I thought she was doing Tracy Anderson... 

The dress is super tacky. She used to dress much better imo


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen is 46 and looks AMAZING. She looks better than the majority of girls I see in their 20s.

Someone's always gotta come in throw shade about how celebrities have more access and finances. OF COURSE THEY DO. No one is saying they're comparable to a regular working woman in terms of means, but that doesn't take away that they work out and look great.


----------



## Bentley1

sabrunka said:


> Her lips look like a (bleached) butthole in a few of those pix... Ew.



omg, I burst out laughing.  I had to re-read to make sure I wasn't seeing things.  

Never heard this one before.


----------



## Michele26

berrydiva said:


> Honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than *dedication*. I know I'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.



Oprah proves this 1000 x's over.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Honestly it doesn't take a lot to have a banging body other than dedication. I know I'm gonna take shots for that comment but it helps to have money and access but dedication supercedes all of that...just saying.


 
+1 




californiaCRUSH said:


> Jen is 46 and looks AMAZING. She looks better than the majority of girls I see in their 20s.
> 
> Someone's always gotta come in throw shade about how celebrities have more access and finances. OF COURSE THEY DO. No one is saying they're comparable to a regular working woman in terms of means, but that doesn't take away that they work out and look great.


 
I agree!


----------



## prettyprincess

azania said:


> Do you remember where she said this? I thought she was doing Tracy Anderson...
> 
> The dress is super tacky. She used to dress much better imo



Usually Tracey Anderson clients look too muscular and boyish, but Jen looks phenomenal!


----------



## ebonyone

She actually dressed much classier when she was with Marc. She is trying to keep up with younger women and she can't . She may have a great body but in Hollywood she is considered old.


----------



## AshTx.1

Desperate. And I don't understand what she sees in Casper.  Ugh.


----------



## c0uture

She's so hot!


----------



## berrydiva

ebonyone said:


> She actually dressed much classier when she was with Marc. She is trying to keep up with younger women and she can't . She may have a great body but in Hollywood she is considered old.



I suspect Marc partly dictated how she dressed


----------



## bunnyr

berrydiva said:


> I suspect Marc partly dictated how she dressed




Sometimes that's not a bad thing, in her case especially.


----------



## DC-Cutie

prettyprincess said:


> Usually Tracey Anderson clients look too muscular and boyish, but Jen looks phenomenal!



My guess is genetics plays a part in her not looking boyish.  She looks BANGING!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons 7/26/15


----------



## c0uture

Love her shoes!


----------



## azania

Love the shoes and the whole ensemble!!
Any id? (Lounorada [emoji6] or anyone else?)


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> Love the shoes and the whole ensemble!!
> Any id? (Lounorada [emoji6] or anyone else?)


 
$106 Milly Pop Art Floral Print Bustier and $112 matching shorts: She showcased long legs in $1,195 Giuseppe Zanotti blue sandals:

http://www.milly.com/pop-art-floral...170&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-EW3i6n8f0MH1vkbPcK3Bvg

http://www.milly.com/pop-art-floral...170&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-n842Rueqy7J7MdR0gZW65Q

http://www.shoescribe.com/us/women/...m_source=polyvore,linkshare_us&utm_content=15


----------



## guccimamma

i don't like her dress, but i would gladly give up my big toe to have her body.


----------



## azania

Thank you so much sassy! I will definitely get the top and bustier for my vacation


----------



## Ladybug09

c0uture said:


> Love her shoes!


Yep. Love the shoes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Love the Birkin! If I have that one I'd stop my bag addiction.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> love the birkin! If i have that one i'd stop my bag addiction.



+1000


----------



## tweegy

She's one of the few that just never looks bad. Casper has actually grown on me. I think they make a cute couple.


----------



## uhpharm01

How much does that Birkin cost? TIA


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> Thank you so much sassy! I will definitely get the top and bustier for my vacation



No problem.


----------



## berrydiva

Love the shoes and the whole outfit. I can't get over this woman's body...her legs are insane.


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> How much does that Birkin cost? TIA




At least $40k to &50k for sure


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sassys said:


> Hamptons 7/26/15



Who knew she was friendly with Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The kids are so big! She looks great.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Whenever pics like this come out with J Lo looking THAT good, I always imagine Mariah getting peeved.


----------



## tomz_grl

Freckles1 said:


> At least $40k to &50k for sure


That's insane! She is on this PA at the movies talking about giving money to children in the hospital while wearing huge diamond earrings and all kinds of diamond rings. I was smh the whole commercial.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her B-day dress looks like something Amber Rose would wear. I'm all for "If you got it, flaunt it" but you have to do better than that, JLo. 

The two piece set is very cute.


----------



## Tivo

Amber Rose would look like a hog in that dress.


----------



## ByeKitty

But she'd wear it anyway!


----------



## QU33NR3MI

AshTx.1 said:


> *Desperate. *And I don't understand what she sees in Casper.  Ugh.



exacttly.. its time to leave the thotty-gear to the youngins.. she is so beautiful whenever she is dressed up nicely (and classy)


----------



## QU33NR3MI

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her B-day dress looks like something Amber Rose would wear. I'm all for "If you got it, flaunt it" but you have to do better than that, JLo.
> 
> The two piece set is very cute.



i could 100% see blac chyna wearing this.....

cant wait til these "dresses" start showing up on instagram "stores" LOL


----------



## Prettyn

ForeverYoung87 said:


> It's very Kardashian


That is what I thought, we don't need another Kim K.


----------



## littlerock

Coach Lover Too said:


> Come to New Mexico if you want REAL Mexican food! The rest is just wanna-be's!
> 
> I like those wedge shoes too!



Um, CA has some great mexican food.


----------



## Swanky

TX has AMAZING Mexican food, so did AZ when we were there as well as CA  


Chipotle makes quesadillas too, just FYI


----------



## Sweetpea83

I've been to New Mexico a few times..and hated the Mexican food there. Guess I was eating at all the wrong places then? Lol.


Texas has some great Mexican food...


----------



## Michele26

DC has some 'one' great Mexican tapas restaurant.


----------



## Swanky

My BFF is Mexican and from NM, it's different there, I love her homemade salsa though!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> Um, CA has some great mexican food.



I went to Border Grill in DTLA and it was fantastic


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You girls are making me so hungry.


----------



## ChanelMommy

californiaCRUSH said:


> You girls are making me so hungry.



Oh my nom. I know, right?? Cravings!


----------



## Ladybug09

michele26 said:


> dc has some 'one' great mexican tapas restaurant.


lol


----------



## Sassys

8/2/15 - nyc


----------



## Freckles1

Sassys said:


> 8/2/15 - nyc




I like it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> DC has some 'one' great Mexican tapas restaurant.



Jose Andres hooked DC up with his tapas spots


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 8/2/15 - nyc


i Like this look on her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks cute


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> she looks cute


Girl, I'm mad at your avatar! LOL


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Jose Andres hooked DC up with his tapas spots



Been to Zaytinya, Jaelo, & Oyamel. We keep going back to Oyamel our favorite.


----------



## scarlet555

I guess I'm the only one who hates her short hair.  Makes her look older than usual and generic.


----------



## roses5682

I really dig her new look.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Omg i just saw a picture of her as a kid. It is in the same league as kate Hudson's and george clooney's in how unattractive it was. Thank goodness for puberty is what i say


----------



## Freckles1

roses5682 said:


> I really dig her new look.




Absolutely!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

scarlet555 said:


> I guess I'm the only one who hates her short hair.  Makes her look older than usual and generic.



You aren't the only one. I don't like the hair period, the style or over layered 80's gel look.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I like it


----------



## Swanky

I don't like...


----------



## nancyramos

QU33NR3MI said:


> exacttly.. its time to leave the thotty-gear to the youngins.. she is so beautiful whenever she is dressed up nicely (and classy)



A little OT, but is that you QU33NR3MI in your avatar? You look amazing


----------



## californiaCRUSH

nancyramos said:


> A little OT, but is that you QU33NR3MI in your avatar? You look amazing



I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure that's a celebrity cropped.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sassys said:


> 8/2/15 - nyc




I like this look!


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> I guess I'm the only one who hates her short hair.  Makes her look older than usual and generic.




I hate it too. And I hate that bag with a passion.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Add me to the hate it list. I like my JLo over the top and flamboyant. None of this practical and sensible cr@p!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I'm mad at your avatar! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't like it either.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Add me to the hate it list. I like my JLo over the top and flamboyant. None of this practical and sensible cr@p!



Same here. I'm for Jenny Lo all the time. I don't like when she proves that she looks like every other Rican from the BX.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Same here. I'm for Jenny Lo all the time. I don't like when she proves that she looks like every other Rican from the BX.


Well said!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Maybe the down to earth look is to help win over Ben again! Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hopefully she lets this hideous hair cut go after she's done filming her show.


----------



## clydekiwi

I love her haircut


----------



## Lounorada

Shorter hair looks good on her, but it really needs to be styled better.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

nancyramos said:


> A little OT, but is that you QU33NR3MI in your avatar? You look amazing



oh no I wish! haha i believe it may be katy perry in a Jovani dress


----------



## bergafer3

I wonder what self tanner she uses
 Because sometimes she's fair skin and the next picture you'll see ever she has a nice tan.


----------



## NYC Chicky

bergafer3 said:


> I wonder what self tanner she uses
> 
> Because sometimes she's fair skin and the next picture you'll see ever she has a nice tan.




Scott Barnes (think) her ex makeup artist marketed his bronzer / spray tan to be like j lo


----------



## ChanelMommy

Wondering if she just took her extensions out..,I do not like her hair


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I thought that she and Casper broke up? Are they back together?! I liked them as a couple, even though I found them to be an odd pairing lol


----------



## Bentley1

Hate the hair. Makes her look old and frumpy.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/09/jennifer-lopez-releases-el-mismo-sol-with-alvaro-soler/

Jennifer Lopez rocks the denim on denim look as she makes her way out of Craigs restaurant on Friday night (August 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 46-year-old entertainer was also joined by a female friend and her beau Casper Smart.

Jennifer recently released a new version of the Spanish song El Mismo Sol, meaning the same sun, with the songs original singer, Alavro Soler.

#NewMusicAlert El Mismo Sol with @alvarosolermusic playing on #NewYork radio all weekend on @z100newyork & @1035ktu. #StayTuned #ElMismoSol &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;, she shared.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her makeup looks too heavy in the last couple of photos..


----------



## Prima Ballerina

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I thought that she and Casper broke up? Are they back together?! I liked them as a couple, even though I found them to be an odd pairing lol


Pretty sure they were together the whole time and her camp made up the whole story so she can promote her "I finally learned to love myself and be on my own" book and whatever other project she had going on at the time that required her to be a strong single woman. I guess they're hoping everyone will forget all about that now.


----------



## clydekiwi

Prima Ballerina said:


> Pretty sure they were together the whole time and her camp made up the whole story so she can promote her "I finally learned to love myself and be on my own" book and whatever other project she had going on at the time that required her to be a strong single woman. I guess they're hoping everyone will forget all about that now.




Nope! Wrong!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like this look for some reason.

And those shoes!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/09/jennifer-lopez-releases-el-mismo-sol-with-alvaro-soler/
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez rocks the denim on denim look as she makes her way out of Craigs restaurant on Friday night (August 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old entertainer was also joined by a female friend and her beau Casper Smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer recently released a new version of the Spanish song El Mismo Sol, meaning the same sun, with the songs original singer, Alavro Soler.
> 
> 
> 
> #NewMusicAlert El Mismo Sol with @alvarosolermusic playing on #NewYork radio all weekend on @z100newyork & @1035ktu. #StayTuned #ElMismoSol [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126], she shared.




That bag is calling my name!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/09/jennifer-lopez-releases-el-mismo-sol-with-alvaro-soler/
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez rocks the denim on denim look as she makes her way out of Craigs restaurant on Friday night (August 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old entertainer was also joined by a female friend and her beau Casper Smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer recently released a new version of the Spanish song El Mismo Sol, meaning the same sun, with the songs original singer, Alavro Soler.
> 
> 
> 
> #NewMusicAlert El Mismo Sol with @alvarosolermusic playing on #NewYork radio all weekend on @z100newyork & @1035ktu. #StayTuned #ElMismoSol [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126], she shared.




I like this look.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love those shoes, and I really like the shorter hair on her.


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> I like this look for some reason.
> 
> And those shoes!!!


Plus I love that purse&#128525;!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

uhpharm01 said:


> Plus I love that purse&#128525;!!


Definitely!

How's school btw?


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> Definitely!
> 
> How's school btw?



Hi there,thanks for asking. 
I'll may start school next semester. I've been trying to get a promotion at work, too


----------



## Thingofbeauty

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there,thanks for asking.
> I'll may start school next semester. I've been trying to get a promotion at work, too


Oh man! 

I'm going to cross my fingers, toes and eyes for you!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

clydekiwi said:


> Nope! Wrong!


I find these one word comments so pointless, if you are going to comment that someone is wrong, why don't you elaborate and say "I know Jennifer or Casper personally and they were definitely separated while she was promoting her book" or whatever the case may be. Otherwise I'm not sure what the point of that comment was.


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh man!
> 
> I'm going to cross my fingers, toes and eyes for you!



Thank you!!&#128522;


----------



## clydekiwi

Prima Ballerina said:


> I find these one word comments so pointless, if you are going to comment that someone is wrong, why don't you elaborate and say "I know Jennifer or Casper personally and they were definitely separated while she was promoting her book" or whatever the case may be. Otherwise I'm not sure what the point of that comment was.




I thought my one word comment was self explanatory in other words you are wrong and i disagree with you! And how can you be so sure unless you know her personally


----------



## Prima Ballerina

clydekiwi said:


> I thought my one word comment was self explanatory in other words you are wrong and i disagree with you! And how can you be so sure unless you know her personally


But how do you know I am wrong, I thought you could explain rather than just say "wrong" which really doesn't contribute anything to the discussion. You don't need to respond to me as I've lost interest in this silly conversation, just something to keep in my mind for future interactions with others. And as for Jennifer and Casper, I am not "so sure" nor do I really care all that much, I just stated my opinion in a gossip thread, which is what pretty much everyone here does, it really makes no difference to me if they were together the whole time or not.


----------



## NYCBelle

Ugh why is she back with that loser??

She won't go back to Ben...she doesn't agree with his secret lifestyle


----------



## ByeKitty

So is that the infamous croc Birkin that made Jane Birkin demand that her name should not be associated with?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> So is that the infamous croc Birkin that made Jane Birkin demand that her name should not be associated with?


Probably. You know Jenny is all about that life - Rocks and Crocs babeeeee!


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Probably. You know Jenny is all about that life - Rocks and Crocs babeeeee!


How klassy!! Like Naomi and her beautiful diamonds!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> How klassy!! Like Naomi and her beautiful diamonds!


Oh yes. Now who can forget Noo and her beautiful diamonds, gifted to her in the least clandestine of ways...


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> Same here. I'm for Jenny Lo all the time. I don't like when she proves that she looks like every other Rican from the BX.



Agreed!


----------



## janie2002

I hate that she got back with Casper, the whole tranny scandal just went away right.

I guess she was PR savy to claim they were on a break but damn she could have a successful man that isn't cheating!


----------



## lp640

nyc 08/16


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I HATE those awful sneakers and she has so many of them!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The wedge sneakers have had their moment, let em go Jenny.


----------



## ChanelMommy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The wedge sneakers have had their moment, let em go Jenny.



This.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The wedge sneakers have had their moment, let em go Jenny.


 
I still wear mine


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> I still wear mine


Don't worry Sassys. We still love you


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't worry Sassys. We still love you


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I still wear mine


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tweegy said:


>


So beautiful


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I still wear mine



I love wedge sneakers and I will continue to wear mine as well!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

summer2815 said:


> I love wedge sneakers and I will continue to wear mine as well!


There's enough love for you too


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I still wear mine







summer2815 said:


> I love wedge sneakers and I will continue to wear mine as well!




I do to. I love mine


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care about y'all still wearing wedge sneakers. I just want JLo to put away hers.



Idol auditions have started which means Idol fashion is back which is all I care about when it comes to Idol.  

Philly Idol Auditions


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol



tweegy said:


>


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I actually really love that dress!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks very different in the face


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> I still wear mine





Thingofbeauty said:


> There's enough love for you too



This cracked me up!  Thank you!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

summer2815 said:


> This cracked me up!  Thank you!


Welcome!


----------



## ByeKitty

Star trek dress


----------



## knasarae

Love the dress.  The hair, no.


----------



## Freckles1

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I actually really love that dress!




Hot so hot love it


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks very different in the face



Face lift?  Either that or she smelled something stinky!


----------



## lovemysavior

She looks great in that Idol pic. ..but why did I think Idol was over for good?...hmmm....


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


>


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lovemysavior said:


> She looks great in that Idol pic. ..but why did I think Idol was over for good?...hmmm....


You were hoping for a miracle?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lovemysavior said:


> She looks great in that Idol pic. ..but why did I think Idol was over for good?...hmmm....



This is the last season. Long overdue, IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thingofbeauty said:


> You were hoping for a miracle?






I like the dress too.


----------



## prettyprincess

DesigningStyle said:


> Face lift?  Either that or she smelled something stinky!



Cant possibly be a face lift, we just saw a pic of her from a few days ago. Dont face lifts take months to heal?


----------



## DesigningStyle

prettyprincess said:


> Cant possibly be a face lift, we just saw a pic of her from a few days ago. Dont face lifts take months to heal?




I think it might just be a lot of filler.  We need to see the face in motion.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Cant possibly be a face lift, we just saw a pic of her from a few days ago. Dont face lifts take months to heal?



HD vs filters/smoothing/photoshop. She has a severe cat eye in this pic vs the normal smokey she usually wears plus they've smoothed out all of her wrinkles because women aren't supposed to have any ever in Hollywoodland.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> HD vs filters/smoothing/photoshop. She has a severe cat eye in this pic vs the normal smokey she usually wears plus they've smoothed out all of her wrinkles because women aren't supposed to have any ever in Hollywoodland.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> HD vs filters/smoothing/photoshop. She has a severe cat eye in this pic vs the normal smokey she usually wears plus they've smoothed out all of her wrinkles because women aren't supposed to have any ever in Hollywoodland.


You said it!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute dress but she's had a lot of fillers and Botox to smooth the wrinkles.


----------



## anitalilac

clydekiwi said:


> I do to. I love mine





Thingofbeauty said:


> There's enough love for you too





summer2815 said:


> I love wedge sneakers and I will continue to wear mine as well!





tweegy said:


>





Sassys said:


> I still wear mine



Yeah me too..I still love my wedge sneakers...


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> Yeah me too..I still love my wedge sneakers...


 


summer2815 said:


> I love wedge sneakers and I will continue to wear mine as well!


 


clydekiwi said:


> I do to. I love mine


 
 to still wearing our wedge sneakers! My friend just bought a pair at Niketown, so clearly they are still in style


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> to still wearing our wedge sneakers! My friend just bought a pair at Niketown, so clearly they are still in style


I will wear my sky hi dunks until Nike stops making them...they are so much more comfortable to me than regular flat sneakers.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I will wear my sky hi dunks until Nike stops making them...they are so much more comfortable to me than regular flat sneakers.


 
That is what I hear. I keep saying I am going to walk over to Niketown and pick up a pair. I LOVE the gold pair Wendy Williams had on the show. Sneaker wedges are the reason I started wearing sneakers (that weren't for the gym) after 20yrs.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> That is what I hear. I keep saying I am going to walk over to Niketown and pick up a pair. I LOVE the gold pair Wendy Williams had on the show. Sneaker wedges are the reason I started wearing sneakers (that weren't for the gym) after 20yrs.


I love that you can customize them now with iD. The colors sell out so quickly though. Think the gold pair was last season, you'd have to search the traders at this point but the price would probably be absurd. They may be able to custom them for you though.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez turns up the glam in wide-leg trousers and killer platform heels as she films new police series Shades Of Blue*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-police-series-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3jRlUpWO2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## imane111

Still gorgeous


----------



## Freckles1

I like it


----------



## prettyprincess

Shes just so gorgeous!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Glam? Those pants look ridiculous, she's supposed to be law enforcement! Daily Fail is so stupid.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm not digging the hair.


----------



## Bentley1

Ugly hair, ugly pants, ugly boots/shoes.


----------



## clydekiwi

Gotgeous


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> I like it



Me too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's going back to her roots by recording a duet with Spanish singer-songwriter Álvaro Soler called El Mismo Sol.

And Jennifer Lopez looked sensational while filming a dazzling, fairground themed music video to accompany the Latin hit, sporting a dramatic dress with a dangerously-high side-split.

The 46-year-old star cut a glamorous figure in her patterned number with its voluminous skirt and low-cut neckline as she paraded around in front of the cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-split-El-Mismo-Sol-video.html#ixzz3jofpjFMO


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for pushing fashion's boundaries.

And Jennifer Lopez, 46, showed off a new 1970s-inspired Western look while filming a music video in New York on Monday.

The singer wore a striking beaded and fringed jacket, large round sunglasses and flared jeans.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not here for the hair


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That hair needs a brush. 

I actually like that Etro dress minus the belt, it cute for vacation.


----------



## amoxie92

Aaand the extensions are back!


----------



## roses5682

I don't know why Jlo and Bey cut their hair only to put extensions in shortly after. What's the point?!


----------



## berrydiva

roses5682 said:


> I don't know why Jlo and Bey cut their hair only to put extensions in shortly after. What's the point?!


They may like short hair but that's not sexy so hence the wigs or extensions. Think they both use mostly wigs though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

roses5682 said:


> I don't know why Jlo and Bey cut their hair only to put extensions in shortly after. What's the point?!



I don;t think Bey cuts hers, J Lo's natural hair looks thin, short and just damaged


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I feel like if Bey really did cut her hair she regretted hence why she wore it for .2 milliseconds. She debuted it on IG, and the next time people saw her she was wigged up again. 

JLo seems like she's rocking short hair for the show she's shooting. Once it wraps I'm sure she'll be back to long extensions.


----------



## Monoi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I feel like if Bey really did cut her hair she regretted hence why she wore it for .2 milliseconds. She debuted it on IG, and the next time people saw her she was wigged up again.
> 
> 
> 
> JLo seems like she's rocking short hair for the show she's shooting. Once it wraps I'm sure she'll be back to long extensions.




Yeah I found that very weak of Bey.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Monoi said:


> Yeah I found that very weak of Bey.



I don't think it's weak. Some people are really attached to their hair (myself included). She might have wanted a change but decided that cut was too drastic of a change so she went back to bob/longer hair. It happens. 

I personally thought the short cut aged her, a bob suits her much better.


----------



## berrydiva

Monoi said:


> Yeah I found that very weak of Bey.



Happens to people all the time. They get a cut thinking they'd like it, then regret it. How is that weak? Kind of human IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I feel like if Bey really did cut her hair she regretted hence why she wore it for .2 milliseconds. She debuted it on IG, and the next time people saw her she was wigged up again.
> 
> JLo seems like she's rocking short hair for the show she's shooting. Once it wraps I'm sure she'll be back to long extensions.



Bejesus didn't cut her hair, she's too vain and it looked wiggy


----------



## Monoi

berrydiva said:


> Happens to people all the time. They get a cut thinking they'd like it, then regret it. How is that weak? Kind of human IMO




Well she's always portraying herself as a strong confident woman and then she Goes on IG and gets some backlash and the next day she's wearing her wig/extensions. I dont find that an act of a strong confident woman.
It felt like she did it because of the pressure.


----------



## Lounorada

Paper Magazine September 2015 
'The Luxe In Flux' Issue



























Paper Magazine


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the second picture. 

Balmain's fall collection is atrocious.....flat out dreadful. 

I wish they would've waited and did a spread of her wearing some Resort '16 pieces.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Paper Magazine September 2015
> 'The Luxe In Flux' Issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper Magazine



Kendall  could learn a few pointers from J Lo here. Jlo is giving me Frida Kahlo without the unibrow on the cover.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes JLo!

Those cheekbones are WORKING!


----------



## Sasha2012

In many ways young people today could be described as the 'selfie generation.'

And Andy Warhol's iconic Interview magazine has paid tribute to this self-aggrandizing trend by featuring amateur self portraits form the stars including Kim Kardashian, Jennifer Lopez, Madonna and Miley Cyrus on an astonishing eight separate covers for its new #Me issue.

They are just a few of the cavalcade of A-list personalities who are appearing in what is sure to be a favourite for magazine collectors and the celebrity obsessed everywhere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifferent-cover-stars-issue.html#ixzz3kY7KaEye


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Paper Magazine September 2015
> 'The Luxe In Flux' Issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper Magazine



She is so hot!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez proved once again on Saturday night that she can put on a sizzling performance that gives her younger counterparts a run for their money.

The 46-year-old singer put on a spectacular show for the iHeartRadio Music Festival in Las Vegas and didn't disappoint with her choice of ensemble. 

The singer hopped on stage at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in a multi-strapped white bodysuit which put her stunning curves on display. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iHeartRadio-Music-Festival.html#ixzz3mKzpWoV4


----------



## tweegy

Wait, ......46??????????!!!!!!???!!!![emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How many stockings do her and Beyoncé wear on stage... 2?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

What's with the baby hairs stuck to her forehead? 

The Balmain dude looks so awkward in those photos, whereas she looks fierce, I guess it goes to show modelling is harder than it looks.


----------



## Monoi

She looks greasy


----------



## BadAzzBish

foreveryoung87 said:


> how many stockings do her and beyoncé wear on stage... 2?



:d


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How many stockings do her and Beyoncé wear on stage... 2?



That's what they claim. It's a good trick.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks tragic.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like a greasy mess!


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a greasy mess!




I die


----------



## anitalilac

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a greasy mess!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stop trying to make grown hair behave like baby hair, it looks stupid....even on you, JLo. 

What in the world is she even performing? Does she have a new song out?


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The 46-year-old singer put on a spectacular show for the iHeartRadio Music Festival in Las Vegas and didn't disappoint with her choice of ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iHeartRadio-Music-Festival.html#ixzz3mKzpWoV4


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


>




This Prince gif can be used in so many situations [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> This Prince gif can be used in so many situations [emoji23]



Yep, that's why it's one of my favourite, go-to gifs!


----------



## chowlover2

I think she's plugging her residency in Las Vegas, she just looks desperate to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Stop trying to make grown hair behave like baby hair, it looks stupid....even on you, JLo.
> 
> What in the world is she even performing? Does she have a new song out?



I'm glad someone asked because between her and Diddy I was wondering if it was a 90s reunion.


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> Yep, that's why it's one of my favourite, go-to gifs!




Definitely but slightly off topic, countless times I have wanted to use an animated gif on my IPhone or IPad on this forum, but I have never succeeded!


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Definitely but slightly off topic, countless times I have wanted to use an animated gif on my IPhone or IPad on this forum, but I have never succeeded!


 

Oh  
Do you use an image host site like imgur or tinypic to upload the gifs onto? It's the easiest way then all you have to do whenever you want to use a gif is grab the code for 'forums' and paste it into your post!


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> Oh
> Do you use an image host site like imgur or tinypic to upload the gifs onto? It's the easiest way then all you have to do whenever you want to use a gif is grab the code for 'forums' and paste it into your post!




No I tried one of the many available apps...I will try tinypic and see what happens


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> No I tried one of the many available apps...*I will try tinypic and see what happens*


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


>




Thanks


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Thanks


 
You're welcome! I hope it works for you


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/jennifer-lopez-sex-tape-including-6512339

*Jennifer Lopez sex tape 'including footage of honeymoon to be released' by ex*

Jennifer Lopez may be caught in a sex tape scandal as footage she has battled in court to keep private could be released to the public.

The singer's intimate videos - recording by first husband Ojani Noa - have been the subject of a complicated legal battle for six years, but now her ex-hubby's business partner is planning to unveil the film telling the tale of their doomed marriage.

According to In Touch magazine, the master tape of all the footage is in a central depository per court order, but Ed Meyer believes they have a legal loophole after J-Lo withdrew her claims while the case was in arbitration.

Ed told the publication: "We are going to produce a DVD and also have a streaming release of the J.Lo home video footage.

"There is revealing video of her with a lack of clothing and in sexual situations, especially in the hotel footage from the honeymoon.&#8221;

He added that the footage will "shock her fans", claiming that he has "unfinished business" with J-Lo as he continues to attempt to expose her personal side.

Ed said: "The videos contain salacious material and are going to shock her fans...

"We have unfinished business."

Jennifer married Ojani in February 1997 before they split after 11 months of marriage the following year.

We have contacted Jennifer's rep for comment.


----------



## tweegy

Geez, this man is like herpes. Just when you think it's gone- BOOM comes back..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ojani is like Diddy 'can't stop... won't stop.. take that, take that!!!'


----------



## NicolesCloset

1 word! Prick


----------



## Sasha2012

On Wednesday she became the UN Foundation's first Global Advocate For Girls And Women.

And Jennifer Lopez was pressed into service straight away as a speaker at the Foundation's Gender Equality Dinner at The Four Seasons Restaurant in Manhattan, New York on Friday.

The 46-year-old actress-singer, who looked lovely in a Fifties-inspired pastel ensemble, made it a date night and brought along her younger boyfriend Casper Smart, 28.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lobal-Advocate-Girls-Women.html#ixzz3mtjZ8GLf


----------



## stylemepretty

Her skin tone, makeup, outfit, shoes and accessories are all too matchy matchy.


----------



## Monoi

Casper wearing sunglasses at night [emoji107]


----------



## Midge S

Um, she's doing what now?   

Gender equality isn't something I associate her with but OK.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> On Wednesday she became the UN Foundation's first Global Advocate For Girls And Women.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez was pressed into service straight away as a speaker at the Foundation's Gender Equality Dinner at The Four Seasons Restaurant in Manhattan, New York on Friday.
> 
> The 46-year-old actress-singer, who looked lovely in a Fifties-inspired pastel ensemble, made it a date night and brought along her younger boyfriend Casper Smart, 28.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lobal-Advocate-Girls-Women.html#ixzz3mtjZ8GLf



She's giving me 2015 Peaches and Cream Barbie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

American Idol 

She looks good.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I don't understand her and Casper's relationship...what does she see in him?? lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

ChanelMommy said:


> I don't understand her and Casper's relationship...what does she see in him?? lol




Big dong and some moves. I know some women can't say no to these.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> American Idol
> 
> 
> 
> She looks good.




Close your mouth, Jennifer!


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> American Idol
> 
> She looks good.



I like that Mugler dress, but it's too small on her. 
It's not supposed to be pulling across the shoulders/chest  Those pearl details are about to pop off.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Big dong and some moves. I know some women can't say no to these.



A dong  that is actually fully functional. Sorry &#128514;


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/jennifer-lopez-sex-tape-including-6512339
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez sex tape 'including footage of honeymoon to be released' by ex*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez may be caught in a sex tape scandal as footage she has battled in court to keep private could be released to the public.
> 
> The singer's intimate videos - recording by first husband Ojani Noa - have been the subject of a complicated legal battle for six years, but now her ex-hubby's business partner is planning to unveil the film telling the tale of their doomed marriage.
> 
> According to In Touch magazine, the master tape of all the footage is in a central depository per court order, but Ed Meyer believes they have a legal loophole after J-Lo withdrew her claims while the case was in arbitration.
> 
> Ed told the publication: "We are going to produce a DVD and also have a streaming release of the J.Lo home video footage.
> 
> "There is revealing video of her with a lack of clothing and in sexual situations, especially in the hotel footage from the honeymoon.
> 
> He added that the footage will "shock her fans", claiming that he has "unfinished business" with J-Lo as he continues to attempt to expose her personal side.
> 
> Ed said: "The videos contain salacious material and are going to shock her fans...
> 
> "We have unfinished business."
> 
> Jennifer married Ojani in February 1997 before they split after 11 months of marriage the following year.
> 
> We have contacted Jennifer's rep for comment.




Why does this guy keep coming back for more $? Is she not paying him enough to go away? He's gross. She has horrible taste in men.


----------



## Sassys

Star1231 said:


> Why does this guy keep coming back for more $? Is she not paying him enough to go away? He's gross. She has horrible taste in men.


 
Jennifer appeared topless in The Money Train and The Boy Next Door, so what exactly will be shocking about this tape? He really needs to get a life.


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> Big dong and some moves. I know some women can't say no to these.




I like it!! Big dong!! Ha!!


----------



## azania

She looks amazing!


----------



## ChanelMommy

dangerouscurves said:


> Big dong and some moves. I know some women can't say no to these.



Lmao!!


----------



## dr.pepper

She is so try-hard. It has nothing to do with age for me; it's just the vibe she exudes


----------



## Wildflower22

dr.pepper said:


> She is so try-hard. It has nothing to do with age for me; it's just the vibe she exudes




I have felt exactly that about her for years now. And Beyoncé is getting there too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Star1231 said:


> Why does this guy keep coming back for more $? Is she not paying him enough to go away? He's gross. She has horrible taste in men.



He's nasty..I don't care how many times she's been topless in movies, how many of those mesh dresses she's worn etc....this is an invasion of her privacy.

I hope she sues his a$$ off if she legally has grounds.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got the curves to rock pretty much any outfit she desires.

And Jennifer Lopez made sure her shapely figure was on show despite wearing a decidedly casual ensemble as she stepped out on Monday.

The inexplicably youthful 46-year-old looked gorgeous in a pair of skin-tight white skinny jeans, clinging snugly to her rounded derriere in particular.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...repare-Las-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz3nnHgaEO3


----------



## clydekiwi

Her body is to die for. I wonder if it will be affected by menopause like everyone elses is


----------



## bunnyr

clydekiwi said:


> Her body is to die for. I wonder if it will be affected by menopause like everyone elses is




Of course it will be affected. But most people don't do the minimum exercise to maintain their body anyway. Hollywood people would of course get plastic surgery/procedures to help.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like that outfit.


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> Of course it will be affected. But most people don't do the minimum exercise to maintain their body anyway. Hollywood people would of course get plastic surgery/procedures to help.



I need her workout plan and her diet plan and her willpower to go to the gym. I would love to look this good. And be a size 4 or 6. &#128522;


----------



## terebina786

uhpharm01 said:


> I need her workout plan and her diet plan and her willpower to go to the gym. I would love to look this good. And be a size 4 or 6. &#128522;



I'm a size 6 and I definitely DO NOT look like that LOL.  Also, I can see her spanx, those jeans are hideously tight.


----------



## DiorT

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't like that outfit.



Me neither, looks like it came from G+G


----------



## bunnyr

terebina786 said:


> I'm a size 6 and I definitely DO NOT look like that LOL.  Also, I can see her spanx, those jeans are hideously tight.




She looks a lot bigger chunkier /wider than size 6.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I'm a size 6 and I definitely DO NOT look like that LOL.  Also, I can see her spanx, those jeans are hideously tight.


 
How can you wear spanx with ripped jeans?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> How can you wear spanx with ripped jeans?



That's what I was wondering 
It looks like her skin peeping through, not spanx material...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'd bet money that JLo isn't any bigger than a dress size 6. Those pants aren't flattering at all because they are too tight but even with some booty she's on the slimmer side.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd bet money that JLo isn't any bigger than a dress size 6. Those pants aren't flattering at all because they are too tight but even with some booty she's on the slimmer side.


 
She said on Wendy Williams she goes from 6-10


----------



## bunnyr

The "thin mannequins" in most stores don't fit size xs or zero.  They're usually comfortably fitting sizes 2-4. Size 6... Kate Hudson comes to mind.


----------



## bunnyr

Sassys said:


> She said on Wendy Williams she goes from 6-10




That sounds about right. So size 6 being her absolute "skinniest" times.


----------



## NYC Chicky

uhpharm01 said:


> I need her workout plan and her diet plan and her willpower to go to the gym. I would love to look this good. And be a size 4 or 6. [emoji4]




Thought I remember reading in shape or some other magazine that she basically does low / no carb - has salad with a protein everyday for lunch - no booze etc.


----------



## bunnyr

I don't believe reading what people especially celebs do for so called diet. We are all human and our bodies work the same way. There's no secret to losing weight etc. If u eat too much and don't move enough you will gain and retain weight especially as you age. If you don't have self control of what to eat you will likely not be thin.


----------



## clydekiwi

I seen her in real life she is about a size 6. Shes so beautiful. She dont need to wear spanx. Shes not wide or chunky. Shes very fit and lean and has that booty lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

bunnyr said:


> I don't believe reading what people especially celebs do for so called diet. We are all human and our bodies work the same way. There's no secret to losing weight etc. If u eat too much and don't move enough you will gain and retain weight especially as you age. If you don't have self control of what to eat you will likely not be thin.




Agree! But she eats very healthy. No caffeine no alcohol. Plus she's always working out and dancing


----------



## bunnyr

clydekiwi said:


> Agree! But she eats very healthy. No caffeine no alcohol. Plus she's always working out and dancing




And you and I can eat healthy too! Most people put emphasize on dinner meal because after a day's of work we feel hungry or a need to indulge in some good foods. Unfortunately those aren't "healthy" options. For example I don't eat any meats for dinner as I think that's just way too "heavy" for me since I don't have heavy activity. Some nights I just have a bowl of cereal with skim milk and surprising I don't become hungry late at night. I don't mean everyone has to do this but definitely need to make some adjustments from what conventionally known as big dinner meal... Steak, heavy cheese pastas, and other grease infused cooking.


----------



## GoGlam

I think I remember watching her tour documentary and she said something about loving beans and rice... That's why she's not a size 2/4.  If you eat certain things, you're much less likely to achieve that size.


----------



## bunnyr

GoGlam said:


> I think I remember watching her tour documentary and she said something about loving beans and rice... That's why she's not a size 2/4.  If you eat certain things, you're much less likely to achieve that size.




That's true. And too much carbs like rice will lead to diabetes. I've know people becoming that way as they  despise vegetables and love carbs so everyday they must have lots of pasta and pie type of foods think pizza and of course rice and all those carbs doesn't do good things for the body.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's got the curves to rock pretty much any outfit she desires.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez made sure her shapely figure was on show despite wearing a decidedly casual ensemble as she stepped out on Monday.
> 
> The inexplicably youthful 46-year-old looked gorgeous in a pair of skin-tight white skinny jeans, clinging snugly to her rounded derriere in particular.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...repare-Las-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz3nnHgaEO3



Between the tight turtleneck top, the skin tight pants and those heels, just looking at her gives me claustrophobia!


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> And you and I can eat healthy too! Most people put emphasize on dinner meal because after a day's of work we feel hungry or a need to indulge in some good foods. Unfortunately those aren't "healthy" options. For example I don't eat any meats for dinner as I think that's just way too "heavy" for me since I don't have heavy activity. Some nights I just have a bowl of cereal with skim milk and surprising I don't become hungry late at night. I don't mean everyone has to do this but definitely need to make some adjustments from what conventionally known as big dinner meal... Steak, heavy cheese pastas, and other grease infused cooking.



That's true about the healthy eating. But i  have to really plan out those healthy meals ahead of time and stay focus And try not to get to stress out about the things that are going on around me.


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> That's true about the healthy eating. But i  have to really plan out those healthy meals ahead of time and stay focus And try not to get to stress out about the things that are going on around me.




It's not easy but it's a lifestyle. And the older we get the more we need to change to this lifestyle in order to not only stay fit but stay healthy. This includes almost never eating out for dinner meal. Literally no matter what you eat at a restaurant it's overly filled with sodium and high fats etc.


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> It's not easy but it's a lifestyle. And the older we get the more we need to change to this lifestyle in order to not only stay fit but stay healthy. This includes almost never eating out for dinner meal. Literally no matter what you eat at a restaurant it's overly filled with sodium and high fats etc.



Yes your're about it not being easy to do.  I need to learn how to cook. &#128522;


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes your're about it not being easy to do.  I need to learn how to cook. [emoji4]




Not sure how old you are.. I started to cook some random easy things back in college dorm days. 

You can look up blueapron.com they ship to you all the ingredients and teach you how to cook it.


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> Not sure how old you are.. I started to cook some random easy things back in college dorm days.
> 
> You can look up blueapron.com they ship to you all the ingredients and teach you how to cook it.



Thank you. I'll checkout that website.


----------



## Ladybug09

bunnyr said:


> Not sure how old you are.. I started to cook some random easy things back in college dorm days.
> 
> You can look up blueapron.com they ship to you all the ingredients and teach you how to cook it.











uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you. I'll checkout that website.


My friend has ordered them and she said the food was good and the portion sufficient, but since she oder for both her and the husband, she does supplement it a little.


----------



## bunnyr

Ladybug09 said:


> My friend has ordered them and she said the food was good and the portion sufficient, but since she oder for both her and the husband, she does supplement it a little.




You can choose 2 or 4 person portions.


----------



## Ladybug09

bunnyr said:


> You can choose 2 or 4 person portions.


yup. She get the 2 person, and then supplements it.


----------



## bunnyr

Ladybug09 said:


> yup. She get the 2 person, and then supplements it.




 My friend said the portions are big. I just placed my first order. Can't wait to try !


----------



## tangowithme

Could the solution be that Casper has one hell of a c*ck and knows some moves that leave JLo begging for more of the same? He's not so ugly that the sight of him makes milk curdle.


----------



## Michele26

*


tangowithme said:



			Could the solution be that Casper has one hell of a c*ck and knows some moves that leave JLo begging for more
		
Click to expand...

*


tangowithme said:


> of the same? He's not so ugly that the sight of him makes milk curdle.



Bingo!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tangowithme said:


> Could the solution be that Casper has one hell of a c*ck and knows some moves that leave JLo begging for more of the same? He's not so ugly that the sight of him makes milk curdle.




That must be it!!!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

bunnyr said:


> You can look up blueapron.com they ship to you all the ingredients and teach you how to cook it.



I think im going to try this. Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

bunnyr said:


> My friend said the portions are big. I just placed my first order. Can't wait to try !



Portion size is relative.

My friend also said they were very tasty.


----------



## bunnyr

Ladybug09 said:


> Portion size is relative.
> 
> My friend also said they were very tasty.




That's good to know thanks !


----------



## NYC Chicky

There are old photos of her and Ben in case anyone wants to reminisce lol http://radaronline.com/photos/ben-a...videos-hot-tub-kissing-hugging/photo/1211795/


----------



## Tivo

NYC Chicky said:


> There are old photos of her and Ben in case anyone wants to reminisce lol http://radaronline.com/photos/ben-a...videos-hot-tub-kissing-hugging/photo/1211795/


Thank you! I used to get my life to Bennifer!


----------



## NYC Chicky

I know right!?? I first was secretly hoping they'd reunited lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/10/16/casper-smart-visits-jennifer-lopez-on-shades-of-blue-set/

Jennifer Lopez sports a giant gash on her face while filming her new show Shades of Blue on Wednesday afternoon (October 14) in New York City.

The 46-year-old actress/singer was joined by her co-star Ray Liotta.

The day before, J.Lo wore the same outfit while filming more scenes.

In between shooting, she hung out with boyfriend Casper Smart and her twins, Max and Emme, 7 (not pictured).


----------



## Sasha2012

She is not known for wearing prescription glasses.

But on Monday evening Jennifer Lopez slipped a pair on as she attended the New York City premiere of the comedy Rock The Kasbah.

The 46-year-old actress paired the specs with a black turtleneck that gave a flash of her tummy and a black and white winter coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Smart-Rock-Kasbah-premiere.html#ixzz3p54Qg4gB


----------



## Ladybug09

I like this look on Jen. Something different and she's not doing the porn star pout!


----------



## azania

She probably had something done.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> I like this look on Jen. Something different and she's not doing the porn star pout!




Me too!!


----------



## BPC

Something about her face.. she doesn't look like herself to me..


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks the same to me, but those glasses are the wrong shape frame for her face.
Outfit is a mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks the same to me, but those glasses are the wrong shape frame for her face.
> Outfit is a mess.


ahhh, I like the outfit, except the crop top!


----------



## Sarahs12

Sasha2012 said:


> She is not known for wearing prescription glasses.
> 
> But on Monday evening Jennifer Lopez slipped a pair on as she attended the New York City premiere of the comedy Rock The Kasbah.
> 
> The 46-year-old actress paired the specs with a black turtleneck that gave a flash of her tummy and a black and white winter coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Smart-Rock-Kasbah-premiere.html#ixzz3p54Qg4gB



does anyone know who made her glasses?  tom Ford Versace?


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks cute in glasses!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She looks like she had some fillers, but nothing super drastic.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Lopez puts on a VERY busty display in  cut-out top and semi-sheer skirt as she steps out with boyfriend Casper  Smart at fashion bash*

She is hardly the shy and retiring type.
So  it's perhaps fitting that Jennifer Lopez should turn heads when she  attended a fashion party in LA on Friday - in a cleavage-enhancing  cut-out top and pleated skirt.
The  46-year-old wowed onlookers at the Olivier Rousteing & Beats  gathering with her busty display, which certainly indicated that she'd  dressed to impress. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-boyfriend-fashion-bash.html#ixzz3pVWknuE5 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Wildflower22

So try hard! She is so naturally gorgeous. She doesn't have to give that stupid wannabe sexy face.


----------



## ebonyone

No to this out fit .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh. It's like everyone picked the ugliest Balmain pieces they could find and wore them to the party. So much hideousness...


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> So try hard! She is so naturally gorgeous. She doesn't have to give that stupid wannabe sexy face.


Really
Looks like she's posing for Playboy or something with that facial expression


----------



## berrydiva

Ugh...I'm far from one of those you're 45-50 you should stop dressing a certain way but she just hasn't figured out how to deliver the same sexy at her current age as she once did at 30 years old...this is just sad. Helen Mirren, Eartha Kitt (RIP) and Sophia Loren are women who know/knew how to still project sexy as they aged. 


I do find it funny though that Jenny Lo is as desperate to keep up with the young girls as Mariah was doing the same when JennyLo hit the scene.


----------



## Barbora

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ugh. It's like everyone picked the ugliest Balmain pieces they could find and wore them to the party. So much hideousness...



Well, they don't have much to choose from.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been dating on and off ever since she split from crooner Marc Anthony.

And on Saturday Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart looked more in love than ever as they coordinated their skeleton Halloween costumes.

The 46-year-old Shades Of Blue actress looked spooky with light blue contact lenses and makeup that was spray painted on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ordinate-outfits-Halloween.html#ixzz3qDNVTYX4


----------



## solange

Marc Anthony?


----------



## bagsforme

solange said:


> Marc Anthony?


----------



## ebonyone

Barbora said:


> Well, they don't have much to choose from.



So true the clothes are simply horrible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

solange said:


> Marc Anthony?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been dating on and off ever since she split from crooner Marc Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Saturday Jennifer Lopez and Casper Smart looked more in love than ever as they coordinated their skeleton Halloween costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old Shades Of Blue actress looked spooky with light blue contact lenses and makeup that was spray painted on.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ordinate-outfits-Halloween.html#ixzz3qDNVTYX4




Basic Halloween make-up. She has money, she could have done something more.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ugh. It's like everyone picked the ugliest Balmain pieces they could find and wore them to the party. So much hideousness...



I feel like it's bc his pieces are photographed so much it's hard to find something that no one else has worn


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a force to be reckoned with, after years at the top of her game in all that she does.

And Jennifer Lopez looks like a vision in a new photoshoot, which accompanies a revealing interview in the December issue of Marie Claire.

The youthful 46-year-old singer, actress and TV star, proves her worth as a model in the editorial, posing seductively in a tiny red leotard while showing off her envy-inducing long, shapely legs.

The curvy cover girl's physique has perhaps never looked as good as it does in the eye-catching shot, her legs seductively extended in a pair of red skyscraper heels.

Another photo in the collection is truly J-Lo, the superstar oozing confidence in the portrait, her long blonde locks cascading over her shoulders as she pushes them away from her face, her expression fierce.

Although Jennifer is regarded as one of the world's sexiest, most alluring women, she admits that she didn't always see herself that way, calling herself the 'good girl' in her interview with the magazine.

Speaking about her famous video Booty, in which she appeared with collaborator Iggy Azalea - the two parading about in next to nothing - she admitted that it wasn't meant to be seen as 'raunchy'.

'I wanted it to be beautiful and sexy, not sexy and raunchy,' she said of the music video, which was released in September last year, raising many eyebrows along the way.
'Sometimes when you're younger, you go for raunch, or shock value, but I don't need to do that,' 

The star added: 'I did sexy things but I was always more the good girl who was falling in love as opposed to the naughty girl who was running around.'

Jennifer rose to fame in the late 1990s and, while tending to veer towards sexier music videos, she often portrayed those aforementioned 'good girls' in her movies, such as Maid In Manhattan, Monster In Law and The Wedding Planner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-divorce-Marc-working-hard.html#ixzz3qaXozzqQ


----------



## Ladybug09

Great pic


----------



## Lounorada

Her face and makeup look great in the second pic. She needs to hire whoever did her makeup for that shoot, as her full-time MUA.


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Her face and makeup look great in the second pic. She needs to hire whoever did her makeup for that shoot, as her full-time MUA.



Yes!!! They did her right!


----------



## TJNEscada

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a force to be reckoned with, after years at the top of her game in all that she does.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez looks like a vision in a new photoshoot, which accompanies a revealing interview in the December issue of Marie Claire.
> 
> The youthful 46-year-old singer, actress and TV star, proves her worth as a model in the editorial, posing seductively in a tiny red leotard while showing off her envy-inducing long, shapely legs.
> 
> The curvy cover girl's physique has perhaps never looked as good as it does in the eye-catching shot, her legs seductively extended in a pair of red skyscraper heels.
> 
> Another photo in the collection is truly J-Lo, the superstar oozing confidence in the portrait, her long blonde locks cascading over her shoulders as she pushes them away from her face, her expression fierce.
> 
> 
> Although Jennifer is regarded as one of the world's sexiest, most alluring women, she admits that she didn't always see herself that way, calling herself the 'good girl' in her interview with the magazine.
> 
> Speaking about her famous video Booty, in which she appeared with collaborator Iggy Azalea - the two parading about in next to nothing - she admitted that it wasn't meant to be seen as 'raunchy'.
> 
> 'I wanted it to be beautiful and sexy, not sexy and raunchy,' she said of the music video, which was released in September last year, raising many eyebrows along the way.
> 'Sometimes when you're younger, you go for raunch, or shock value, but I don't need to do that,'
> 
> The star added: 'I did sexy things but I was always more the good girl who was falling in love as opposed to the naughty girl who was running around.'
> 
> Jennifer rose to fame in the late 1990s and, while tending to veer towards sexier music videos, she often portrayed those aforementioned 'good girls' in her movies, such as Maid In Manhattan, Monster In Law and The Wedding Planner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-divorce-Marc-working-hard.html#ixzz3qaXozzqQ



Lordie, she looks sensational!


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> Her face and makeup look great in the second pic. She needs to hire whoever did her makeup for that shoot, as her full-time MUA.




She looks fantastic!! Maybe a little too much photoshop on her thighs.....


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous in this photoshoot, wow.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be 46, but the pop diva showed that she can still cut a rug.

Jennifer Lopez absolutely wowed at the iHeartRadio Fiesta Latina concert in Miami, Florida on Saturday, donning several revealing outfits that emphasized her still outstanding figure.

As the show went on, more and more of her clothes came off. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rmance-iHeartRadio-concert.html#ixzz3qwZhL9my


----------



## berrydiva

She's had better costumes.


----------



## arnott

solange said:


> Marc Anthony?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

"She may be 46, but..." Because a 46 year old who can dance is some kind of miracle! Sheesh! [emoji13]


----------



## ChanelMommy

oo_let_me_see said:


> "She may be 46, but..." Because a 46 year old who can dance is some kind of miracle! Sheesh! [emoji13]



Right??


----------



## ChanelMommy

But I do agree..she's had better costumes.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be 46, but the pop diva certainly knows how to put on a performance.

Jennifer Lopez absolutely wowed at the iHeartRadio Fiesta Latina concert in Miami, Florida on Saturday, even giving the audience a full view of her toned rear at one point.

The mother-of-two wasn't afraid to bend over backwards, her pert derriere on full display for the entire crowd.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rmance-iHeartRadio-concert.html#ixzz3r0tA7Jmd


----------



## berrydiva

Now I'm questioning if she's perhaps pregnant. These costumes don't do her body the justice it deserves.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be 46, but the pop diva certainly knows how to put on a performance.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez absolutely wowed at the iHeartRadio Fiesta Latina concert in Miami, Florida on Saturday, even giving the audience a full view of her toned rear at one point.
> 
> The mother-of-two wasn't afraid to bend over backwards, her pert derriere on full display for the entire crowd.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rmance-iHeartRadio-concert.html#ixzz3r0tA7Jmd



I told my daughter that if she ever sees me posing like that first pic to please knock me to the ground and tell everyone I fell...lol....I DON'T SEE THE NEED FOR THOSE SHENANIGANS JLO!


----------



## dangerouscurves

lovemysavior said:


> I told my daughter that if she ever sees me posing like that first pic to please knock me to the ground and tell everyone I fell...lol....I DON'T SEE THE NEED FOR THOSE SHENANIGANS JLO!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That first pic. SMGDH.


----------



## berrydiva

lovemysavior said:


> I told my daughter that if she ever sees me posing like that first pic to please knock me to the ground and tell everyone I fell...lol....I DON'T SEE THE NEED FOR THOSE SHENANIGANS JLO!


----------



## Lounorada

I do love J.Lo with her hair in a top-knot/high-bun. She used to wear her hair like that a lot in the past... it really suits her, she should wear it that way more often.

Those costumes are dreadful and incredibly unflattering


----------



## Lounorada

lovemysavior said:


> I told my daughter that if she ever sees me posing like that first pic to please knock me to the ground and tell everyone I fell...lol....I DON'T SEE THE NEED FOR THOSE SHENANIGANS JLO!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez enjoyed a well-deserved day of leisure after her dazzling iHeartRadio Fiesta Latina performance on Saturday night.

The 46-year-old beauty stepped out for a shopping trip in Miami with her boyfriend Casper Smart and looked relaxed and carefree as the couple browsed designer stores.

The pop star wore a colourful pleated maxi skirt for the occasion which was just sheer enough to show a glimpse of some white hot pants underneath. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...art-romantic-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3r3uVVNS1


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Not a good outfit.... It just makes her look bigger than she actually is!!!


----------



## Freckles1

lovemysavior said:


> I told my daughter that if she ever sees me posing like that first pic to please knock me to the ground and tell everyone I fell...lol....I DON'T SEE THE NEED FOR THOSE SHENANIGANS JLO!




I am howling!!! Ask your daughter if she will knock me down too!!! I die


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll give her this, for someone who hasn't had a string of hits since the 90s she stays performing at some event.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that outfit but there's something off. Normally she can pull off a look like this effortlessly.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Casper is icky.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really hate that itty bitty topknot bun she sports.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I think it's just the photo angles. But not a fan of the white star outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I like that outfit but there's something off. Normally she can pull off a look like this effortlessly.


 
The outfit looks too small for her, creating bulges where she shouldn't have bulges and the cut of that top is very unflattering. 
IMO, a simple little tank/cami would have looked better with the skirt and less clumpy shoes


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really hate that itty bitty topknot bun she sports.


 
Agreed. I like when she wears her hair in a top-knot/high-bun, but a thicker one like in the performance pics on the previous page.


----------



## Freckles1

oo_let_me_see said:


> Casper is icky.




What the hell .... He is NOT attentive... AT ALL!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Freckles1 said:


> What the hell .... He is NOT attentive... AT ALL!!




Attentive to what?


----------



## uhpharm01

Freckles1 said:


> What the hell .... He is NOT attentive... AT ALL!!



Do you mean attractive ?!


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really hate that itty bitty topknot bun she sports.



I hate it too!







uhpharm01 said:


> Do you mean attractive ?!


Lol, that dang auto correct!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that dang auto correct!



Lol


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> Do you mean attractive ?!




Yes!!! Damn autocorrect!!!


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a force to be reckoned with, after years at the top of her game in all that she does.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez looks like a vision in a new photoshoot, which accompanies a revealing interview in the December issue of Marie Claire.
> 
> The youthful 46-year-old singer, actress and TV star, proves her worth as a model in the editorial, posing seductively in a tiny red leotard while showing off her envy-inducing long, shapely legs.
> 
> The curvy cover girl's physique has perhaps never looked as good as it does in the eye-catching shot, her legs seductively extended in a pair of red skyscraper heels.
> 
> Another photo in the collection is truly J-Lo, the superstar oozing confidence in the portrait, her long blonde locks cascading over her shoulders as she pushes them away from her face, her expression fierce.
> 
> Although Jennifer is regarded as one of the world's sexiest, most alluring women, she admits that she didn't always see herself that way, calling herself the 'good girl' in her interview with the magazine.
> 
> Speaking about her famous video Booty, in which she appeared with collaborator Iggy Azalea - the two parading about in next to nothing - she admitted that it wasn't meant to be seen as 'raunchy'.
> 
> 'I wanted it to be beautiful and sexy, not sexy and raunchy,' she said of the music video, which was released in September last year, raising many eyebrows along the way.
> 'Sometimes when you're younger, you go for raunch, or shock value, but I don't need to do that,'
> 
> The star added: 'I did sexy things but I was always more the good girl who was falling in love as opposed to the naughty girl who was running around.'
> 
> Jennifer rose to fame in the late 1990s and, while tending to veer towards sexier music videos, she often portrayed those aforementioned 'good girls' in her movies, such as Maid In Manhattan, Monster In Law and The Wedding Planner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-divorce-Marc-working-hard.html#ixzz3qaXozzqQ



What a joke, she doesn't look like that at all.


----------



## bunnyr

trulyadiva said:


> what a joke, she doesn't look like that at all.




+1


----------



## morgan20

They made her boobs bigger and the rest of her body slimmer


----------



## LiveLifeLove2

Sarahs12 said:


> does anyone know who made her glasses?  tom Ford Versace?




I think they are Max Mara -- anyone know the style number?


----------



## Lounorada

Ocean Drive Magazine, November 2015 issue.















tumblr


----------



## csre

Well she does a great job keeping herself at the spotlight 
I do think she is a little "bigger" these days
I dislike that boyfriend a lot


----------



## uhpharm01

csre said:


> Well she does a great job keeping herself at the spotlight
> I do think she is a little "bigger" these days
> I dislike that boyfriend a lot


I don't like the boyfriend either. But she did a great opening number on the American music awards tonight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I kind of like that he seems fun and not famous.


----------



## White Orchid

I think the question is, aside from Jennifer herself, who actually thinks Casper *is* hot, lol?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her performance was so awful.


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> I think the question is, aside from Jennifer herself, who actually thinks Casper *is* hot, lol?



His mother.


----------



## ChanelMommy

White Orchid said:


> I think the question is, aside from Jennifer herself, who actually thinks Casper *is* hot, lol?



not me!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Michele26 said:


> His mother.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her performance was so awful.


she seems to be trying very hard to be young and relevant and of course, sexy


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> she seems to be trying very hard to be young and relevant and of course, sexy



+1. she "looks good" but yeah...seems a little forced.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 American Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on November 22, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 2015 American Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on November 22, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


JLo looks way too thirsty. Those outfits are horrid! And she has a Kardashian thirst in her eyes.


----------



## White Orchid

I must have a very sullied mind cos I swear I could see her pubes in that last dress.


----------



## nastasja

Her face looks really good. Would love to know her fountain of youth regimen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 American Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on November 22, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 American Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on November 22, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Body on point but those dresses.....change it up J-Lo


----------



## ebonyone

She keeps trying to compete with the younger women and fails, She needs to dress her age she would look so good in something classy and elegant . done right elegant can be sexy.


----------



## azania

I think she looks amazing I also think that she looks better than most women much younger than her. However I think she looks very thirsty. She didn't dress like this when she was 30, why now?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her dance routine was NICE!!  

I'm still trying to figure out why people say 'she did Nicki's song'. Ummmm, that's Sir Mix a lot's song


----------



## bagsforme

She is so stunning.

The one all sheer dress with the leaves/teardrops needed one more strategically placed.  You can clearly see her vag and she's all shaved.  :shame:

They HAD to know that was going to be seen.  :wondering


----------



## berrydiva

That first dress is tragic. He body looks better than many folks in their 20s/30s but these dresses are terrible and not flattering.


----------



## Freckles1

DC-Cutie said:


> Her dance routine was NICE!!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why people say 'she did Nicki's song'. Ummmm, that's Sir Mix a lot's song




That's right!!!


----------



## azania

On the other hand she looks incredible, body and skin look on point. She CAN wear the outfits. Why should she dress more "her age" when some age appropriate attires are about hiding flaws which she doesn't have? I mean, Naomi also dresses very sexy.


----------



## bunnyr

Because no matter how much makeup or Botox etc u have u can't hide a certain age passed a certain age. And toned skin eventually won't look as toned doesn't matter you keep up a rigorous gym routine! She looks very un-toned if she doesn't apply enough bronzer. All her more pale picture ages her tremendously.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cher still dressed quite revealing when she was getting up there in age...  

This is a performance, not going to pick the kiddies up from school


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I liked most of her dresses, but she didn't look good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body looking right in that catsuit. 

Let's face it. JLo's music career is on ice as is. Imagine if she wasn't trying to compete with the youngens? She doesn't have the capability to put on clothes, stand on a stage and sing.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I found the opening very Dancing with the Stars. It was slightly embarrassing since all it did was have me wondering when was the last time she had a hit song. Someone couldn't write jokes for her?


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I found the opening very Dancing with the Stars. It was slightly embarrassing since all it did was have me wondering when was the last time she had a hit song. Someone couldn't write jokes for her?


that's funny; I thought of Dancing With the Stars too
IMO she can dance but she's not a great dancer.  She's nothing special as a singer.
Mostly she's a mediocre actress, dancer and singer....
She's actually had some good reviews for her acting so maybe her new TV series will be good for her.

Not sure how she got to be a household name.  Good publicity team?  Her looks?


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> On the other hand she looks incredible, body and skin look on point. She CAN wear the outfits. Why should she dress more "her age" when some age appropriate attires are about hiding flaws which she doesn't have? I mean, Naomi also dresses very sexy.



I don't buy into the whole you're 40/50 so you have to dress dowdy. However, some of those outfits Jenny Lo has on should be worn by no one of any age as they're just fug. JLo has the body to pull off what she's wearing....just she's not wearing some of those outfits, they're wearing her.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> Because no matter how much makeup or Botox etc u have u can't hide a certain age passed a certain age. And toned skin eventually won't look as toned doesn't matter you keep up a rigorous gym routine! She looks very un-toned if she doesn't apply enough bronzer. All her more pale picture ages her tremendously.



I don't believe that's true. There are many women who look and remain toned as they age, it depends on the lifestyle you lived prior. If you've always been fit, you will have a significantly better chance of staying toned.  I see more than enough older women in the gym, a good 20 years my senior, who look extremely toned. Many putting me to shame.  

And sine when had Jenny looked untoned? If you're talking about her face reflecting her age and her skin smoothed out because there's no photoshop for real life, then sure but her body remains on point in reality.


----------



## Wildflower22

What in high heavens is she wearing? Is she that desperate? Every single dress expert and yellow and the pink one reek of desperation. She looks ridiculous, and I can't see how anyone in their right mind can take her seriously dressed like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

by comparison, Nicki would look really stank in that same outfit!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I don't believe that's true. There are many women who look and remain toned as they age, it depends on the lifestyle you lived prior. If you've always been fit, you will have a significantly better chance of staying toned.  I see more than enough older women in the gym, a good 20 years my senior, who look extremely toned. Many putting me to shame.
> 
> And sine when had Jenny looked untoned? If you're talking about her face reflecting her age and her skin smoothed out because there's no photoshop for real life, then sure but her body remains on point in reality.


someone paid her good money to do this so I guess who am I to judge
but I do think there comes a time to act somewhat you age
I guess it's for each of us to decide what we want to do in respect to our appearance, etc as we get older.  I always hope I don't look like a fool to others with any of my style choices.

I saw a woman the other day who appeared to be over 55.  She was tall and slender wearing very tight print pants (some sort of stretch jeans I think).  To me she looked like just cause you have a good figure doesn't mean you should be out shopping like that.  
Sorry of this it OT


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I can't see how anyone in their right mind can take her seriously dressed like that.



She's an entertainer not giving a lecture at Cambridge.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wildflower22 said:


> What in high heavens is she wearing? Is she that desperate? Every single dress expert and yellow and the pink one reek of desperation. She looks ridiculous, and I can't see how anyone in their right mind can take her seriously dressed like that.



you do realize this was a performance and hosting/red carpet, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She's an entertainer not giving a lecture at Cambridge.



for realz!!!  Like how do they want her to dress?  Diane Keaton style?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> someone paid her good money to do this so I guess who am I to judge
> but I do think there comes a time to act somewhat you age
> I guess it's for each of us to decide what we want to do in respect to our appearance, etc as we get older.  I always hope I don't look like a fool to others with any of my style choices.
> 
> I saw a woman the other day who appeared to be over 55.  She was tall and slender wearing very tight print pants (some sort of stretch jeans I think).  To me she looked like just cause you have a good figure doesn't mean you should be out shopping like that.
> Sorry of this it OT



I guess that depends on what acting your age means to the individual. I do think that as you mature in age and personality, you should learn to dress for your body as it changes, the occasion/situation in a manner that is respectful of that time/place/event and relevant to your individual style. Style is a personal choice.  

I don't know if I agree with the narrative that a woman can't be 65 and have on a dress that bares her shoulders/shows her legs/shows cleavage (I'm sure I've seen Helen Mirin, Sophia Loren and Tina Turner do this flawlessly) or that a woman who is 55 can't wear fitted jeans. I definitely have moments where I walk into a young store because something in the window caught my eye then realized that I have no business being in there so I totally understand your point. I just don't know if I think it's an old adage that is some reflection of men telling women that they can no longer be sexy or desirable after the age of 25-30 so we, women, continue to perpetuate this narrative or if one should truly start to ditch their heels, figure forming clothing, and all the things that celebrate the female form simply because they turned another decade older.

I also think that entertainers are a bit different than the average Jane...part of their job is to be a clothes horse. Jenny looks thirsty and desperate in most of those outfits...she's better than looking like an IG thot.


----------



## clydekiwi

I i think her performance was fantastic and i loved all her outfits. In my opinion she dresses appropriately for her age. Why should she cover that awesome body. She works hard for it and should flaunt it. Who here wouldn't if we looked like jlo? Her voice was awesome in the first song. No one can dance like jenny [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] who can move like that at her age and not have an ounce of fat


----------



## TJNEscada

berrydiva said:


> She's an entertainer not giving a lecture at Cambridge.



 So funny (and well said!)


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I i think her performance was fantastic and i loved all her outfits. In my opinion she dresses appropriately for her age. Why should she cover that awesome body. She works hard for it and should flaunt it. Who here wouldn't if we looked like jlo? Her voice was awesome in the first song. No one can dance like jenny [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] who can move like that at her age and not have an ounce of fat


Pause!  So many people dance better than Jenny Lo. Miss Janet if you're nasty for one and I enjoy Jenny as a dancer since her Fly Girl days but Jenny Lo is a great dancer.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I thought her opening performance was amazing, those moves... I mean WOW, hot everything! All of her outfit changes were gorgeous... she has a killer bod, I would show it off too whether I was 30 or 50 who cares... life is too short to hide under a coat when you got curves like that!


----------



## clydekiwi

CoachGirl12 said:


> I thought her opening performance was amazing, those moves... I mean WOW, hot everything! All of her outfit changes were gorgeous... she has a killer bod, I would show it off too whether I was 30 or 50 who cares... life is too short to hide under a coat when you got curves like that!




Amen!


----------



## Sasha2012

While Jennifer Lopez delivered a sizzling performance at the American Music Awards on Sunday, it was her TEN wardrobe changes that will most certainly be remembered.

But she laughed it all off as she later let her hair down at her very own post-show party, spending time with both her current boyfriend Casper Smart and former flame Sean 'P Diddy' Combs.

The stunning 46-year-old was seen happily chatting away to the rapper in-between dancing and sipping on champagne at her raucous bash - which was sponsored by his brand Ciroc - which she went along to after first popping along to another AMA's bash, hosted by Moet & Chandon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llows-lead-racy-PVC-outfit.html#ixzz3sLJMXbmh


----------



## Sassys

I thought she didn't drink.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I thought she didn't drink.



They all claim they don't drink. She's been saying that for years. I don't know if she means she drinks sparingly or never drink at all. But I've definitely seen her with a drink in her hand before. :ninja:


----------



## terebina786

In her defense, that drink is still full.


----------



## Lounorada

For once, her hair & eye-makeup looked good!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't buy into the whole you're 40/50 so you have to dress dowdy. However, some of those outfits Jenny Lo has on should be worn by no one of any age as they're just fug. JLo has the body to pull off what she's wearing....just she's not wearing some of those outfits, they're wearing her.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> I don't believe that's true. There are many women who look and remain toned as they age, it depends on the lifestyle you lived prior. If you've always been fit, you will have a significantly better chance of staying toned.  I see more than enough older women in the gym, a good 20 years my senior, who look extremely toned. Many putting me to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> And sine when had Jenny looked untoned? If you're talking about her face reflecting her age and her skin smoothed out because there's no photoshop for real life, then sure but her body remains on point in reality.




Here here berrydiva!!!


----------



## Freckles1

CoachGirl12 said:


> I thought her opening performance was amazing, those moves... I mean WOW, hot everything! All of her outfit changes were gorgeous... she has a killer bod, I would show it off too whether I was 30 or 50 who cares... life is too short to hide under a coat when you got curves like that!




I'm pretty sure Sam Hunt would agree with you coachgirl [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
JLO needs to pay attention. He was definitely in awe of her and quite handsome!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I caught her performance this morning on YouTube and thought she bodied it....easily the standout of what seemed like a rather boring/bland show. She's 46 and putting 20 somethings to shame, I love it. 

The yellow Costello jumpsuit and the gold Julien MacDonald gown were my fav outfits of the night. Everything else kinda fug, IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> They all claim they don't drink. She's been saying that for years. I don't know if she means she drinks sparingly or never drink at all. But I've definitely seen her with a drink in her hand before. :ninja:



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that 'never' means rarely/sparingly to her. She's probably the type to have a drink or two and leave it at that


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that 'never' means rarely/sparingly to her. She's probably the type to have a drink or two and leave it at that



I wish I could do that, maybe I'd have her abs...I mean a bottle of champagne is only 4 glasses worth. Seems silly to let those other 2 glasses go to waste, right? Lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think she means a drink or 2 and I would love playing dress up and having that bod.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I wish I could do that, maybe I'd have her abs...I mean a bottle of champagne is only 4 glasses worth. Seems silly to let those other 2 glasses go to waste, right? Lol




Lol!!! I keep saying, tonight I'm just gonna have three drinks, when I go clubbing but I always end up with at least 5 Vodka shots and 3 gin tonics, more or less.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I wish I could do that, maybe I'd have her abs...I mean a bottle of champagne is only 4 glasses worth. Seems silly to let those other 2 glasses go to waste, right? Lol



Right! You are taking to a champagne lush, lol. I can never have just one or two glasses and it's nothing to finish a bottle :shame:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bagsforme said:


> She is so stunning.
> 
> The one all sheer dress with the leaves/teardrops needed one more strategically placed.  You can clearly see her vag and she's all shaved.  :shame:
> 
> They HAD to know that was going to be seen.  :wondering



Right... SMH.


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! I keep saying, tonight I'm just gonna have three drinks, when I go clubbing but I always end up with at least 5 Vodka shots and 3 gin tonics, more or less.




Thank you Jesus someone drinks like I do [emoji12]


----------



## Freckles1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right! You are taking to a champagne lush, lol. I can never have just one or two glasses and it's nothing to finish a bottle :shame:




You are music to my ears ladylouboutin!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

dc-cutie said:


> her dance routine was nice!!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why people say 'she did nicki's song'. Ummmm, that's sir mix a lot's song



+1


----------



## CoachGirl12

Freckles1 said:


> I'm pretty sure Sam Hunt would agree with you coachgirl [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> JLO needs to pay attention. He was definitely in awe of her and quite handsome!



Haha, yeah he may have a slight crush on her but who wouldn't? Lol Sam Hunt is a hottie


----------



## AEGIS

her performance was great
she easily outperforms many entertainers half her age


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> her performance was great
> she easily outperforms many entertainers half her age



Ok. Because Britney can barely get out a two step without needing a break


----------



## Pandoravuitton

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Right... SMH.




Omfg you sure can see her vag. Nuts!!! Kim K is gonna buy that dress for sure!


----------



## Freckles1

Pandoravuitton said:


> Omfg you sure can see her vag. Nuts!!! Kim K is gonna buy that dress for sure!




I am laughing out loud!! You are hysterical Pandoravuitton!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pandoravuitton said:


> Omfg you sure can see her vag. Nuts!!! Kim K is gonna buy that dress for sure!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 1...2...3...


----------



## Sassys

12/1/15


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Oh a BIG orange bag! I wonder what she got from Hermes...Birkin or Kelly?


----------



## tweegy

I wonder what Casper bought her?


----------



## BPC

tweegy said:


> I wonder what Casper bought her?



Now that had me


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I wonder what Casper bought her?


 
More like- I wonder what J.Lo bought for herself in Hermès, that Casper is carrying in the big orange bag... like a good boyfriend [del]assistant[/del]


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> More like- I wonder what J.Lo bought for herself in Hermès, that Casper is carrying in the big orange bag... like a good boyfriend [del]assistant[/del]



Exactly!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> I wonder what Casper bought her?




I die


----------



## Freckles1

Does anyone else look at that photo and think "orang bag... God Casper is ugly!!!"


----------



## Michele26

Freckles1 said:


> Does anyone else look at that photo and think "orang bag... *God Casper is ugly!!*!"



He must be rockin' her world in bed why else would she be with him....?


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Does anyone else look at that photo and think "orang bag... God Casper is ugly!!!"




You know what... I really don't think he's that ugly [emoji85]


*runs out of thread*


----------



## Freckles1

Michele26 said:


> He must be rockin' her world in bed why else would she be with him....?







tweegy said:


> You know what... I really don't think he's that ugly [emoji85]
> 
> 
> *runs out of thread*




I hope he's givin' her the sweet lovin'!!!!


----------



## gazoo

Freckles1 said:


> Does anyone else look at that photo and think "orang bag... God Casper is ugly!!!"



God yes!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

tweegy said:


> I wonder what Casper bought her?



I see what you did there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Let's not pretend that JLo doesn't have a history of dating funny looking men, lol. Casper isn't any more unfortunate looking than Skeletor (Marc Anthony). She has a thing for short, funny looking men. 

Casper could be packing or she might actually find him attractive, beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Let's not pretend that JLo doesn't have a history of dating funny looking men, lol. Casper is more unfortunate looking than Skeletor (Marc Anthony). She has a thing for short, funny looking men.
> 
> Casper could be packing or she might actually find him attractive, beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all.



Pretty sure I remember some of the ladies in this thread comment on his bulgy pants


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Pretty sure I remember some of the ladies in this thread comment on his bulgy pants



 He could be slanging good D and still fine as all get out (to her) at the same time. I was just pointing out that just because we don't think he's anything special doesn't mean she doesn't. We all like different things, thankfully.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> He could be slanging good D and still fine as all get out (to her) at the same time. I was just pointing out that just because we don't think he's anything special doesn't mean she doesn't. We all like different things, thankfully.



I bet she does think he's fine, that's her man. I think he's fug.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lounorada said:


> More like- I wonder what J.Lo bought for herself in Hermès, that Casper is carrying in the big orange bag... like a good boyfriend [del]assistant[/del]




More like, I wonder what JLo bought Casper? [emoji12]


----------



## amoxie92

I honestly think she is beautiful and for 46 she really looks great, BUT she looks like Casper's mom. I'm all about staying young spiritually but at some point you have to look at yourself in the mirror and ask, do I look like a fool!


----------



## mundodabolsa

tweegy said:


> You know what... I really don't think he's that ugly [emoji85]
> 
> 
> *runs out of thread*



(me neither, I really don't get all the hate.) 


Then again, I'm one who doesn't think Marc Anthony is unattractive either.


----------



## ChanelMommy

amoxie92 said:


> I honestly think she is beautiful and for 46 she really looks great, BUT she looks like Casper's mom. I'm all about staying young spiritually but at some point you have to look at yourself in the mirror and ask, do I look like a fool!



agree


----------



## bunnyr

amoxie92 said:


> I honestly think she is beautiful and for 46 she really looks great, BUT she looks like Casper's mom. I'm all about staying young spiritually but at some point you have to look at yourself in the mirror and ask, do I look like a fool!




It's also the posture she has around him making her mom ish next to him. That stuff ....it's instinctive I guess it doesn't matter if he walked in front of her or not


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Exactly!


I think we know who is the dominant one here and I think that might be the whole appeal


----------



## Freckles1

mundodabolsa said:


> (me neither, I really don't get all the hate.)
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm one who doesn't think Marc Anthony is unattractive either.




Yeah but that man has swagger!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Freckles1 said:


> Yeah but that man has swagger!!!!




Yes! I heart Marc Anthony!


----------



## Sassys

12/8/15


----------



## Freckles1

Dear lord what kind of poor animal is that?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> 12/8/15




Who makes those boots


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Who makes those boots



Satan Kanye


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Satan Kanye




Hahaha


----------



## clydekiwi

clydekiwi said:


> Who makes those boots




Wow! Your right! I thought you were joking at first until i googled them. I wouldnt pay 1 cent for his ugly junk. He probobly payed her to wear them lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> Dear lord what kind of poor animal is that?


Looks like calico cat!


----------



## clydekiwi

clydekiwi said:


> Wow! Your right! I thought you were joking at first until i googled them. I wouldnt pay 1 cent for his ugly junk. He probobly payed her to wear them lol







Sassys said:


> Satan Kanye




Damn


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Satan Kanye




I messed up [emoji85] the message was to you not myself [emoji4][emoji379]


----------



## sdkitty

I'm not really a fan but her new TV show seems like worth a look
I like cop shows and Ray Liotta is in it....


----------



## BPC

This woman just can not dress herself. 

She's up there with Sofia Vergara on what not to wear.


----------



## azania

That outfit is horrible but look at those diamond studs! They're like 6 carat each!


----------



## lovemysavior

clydekiwi said:


> Wow! Your right! I thought you were joking at first until i googled them. I wouldnt pay 1 cent for his ugly junk. He probobly payed her to wear them lol



We should have guessed they're by Kanye. He just copied what Neil Armstrong already wore back in the day while strolling on the moon


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Satan Kanye




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

12/13/15


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The butt match the thighs. Khloe and Kim need to take notes


----------



## uhpharm01

brklynjuice87 said:


> the butt match the thighs. Khloe and kim need to take notes



+1


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is incredible, that is all.


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> Her body is incredible, that is all.




Yes yes it is


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Her body is incredible, that is all.



Who is her turtleneck by???


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Her body is incredible, that is all.



This!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Yes, her body is everything! Love the boots too.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Her body is incredible, that is all.



Yas!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Her body is incredible, that is all.



Pretty much.


----------



## BPC

Her body.. yep, incredible.

The boots with those jeans..


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Who is her turtleneck by???


 
Not 100% sure, but it looks like this one by Victoria Victoria Beckham 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...11138142.aspx?utm_campaign=RakutenMarketingUK


----------



## NL3181

Sassys said:


> 12/13/15



can anyone help me id her bag?


----------



## karo

She looks fab!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez donned matching fur hoods with her 28-year-old toyboy Casper Smart by their decorated tree on Christmas day.

The 46-year-old Golden Globe nominee wished her combined 113.2M followers a Merry Christmas with a second selfie with her 'mommy' Guadalupe.

The 'fun' Puerto Rican homemaker - born Rodriguez - often babysits her seven-year-old grandchildren Emme and Max when JLo is too busy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dalupe-toyboy-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3vUHl3XWS


----------



## ChanelMommy

Um, what is she wearing in the last two photos?


----------



## Freckles1

ChanelMommy said:


> Um, what is she wearing in the last two photos?




Wondering that myself. What in the world and why why why!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The filter is strong on that pic with her and the mom.


----------



## AEGIS

ChanelMommy said:


> Um, what is she wearing in the last two photos?





Freckles1 said:


> Wondering that myself. What in the world and why why why!!!!



when she's off duty she is usually in sweats. i like that.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I thought those were pot leafs on her sweats! [emoji28] I guess it normally wouldn't be a big deal, but I didn't think she did that stuff. lol but they're just Palm trees lol

I like the pic of her and Casper in their hoodies. They look cute. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> The filter is strong on that pic with her and the mom.



I noticed that too


----------



## White Orchid

Filters are meant to be used in a subtle way.  This is like she scrolled the little bar aaaaalll the way to the end lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> The filter is strong on that pic with her and the mom.



Probably for the mom's sake.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner's Christmas Eve Party












via instagram


----------



## bisousx

Omg!! @ jLo and her daughter's matching baby hairs.
So cute


----------



## Sasha2012

She has one of the most enviable bodies in Hollywood, which is quite an accomplishment as she's a mother to seven-year-old twins and is 46-years-old.

But Jennifer Lopez told this week's issue of UsWeekly, staying in shape is no easy feat and she actually works hard at making sure her curves are in check.

The Shades Of Blue star - who is also a judge on American Idol and is kicking off her Las Vegas residency this month - revealed some of her tricks to staying youthful, which does not include cocktails or late nights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-kale-sprouts-TWO-trainers.html#ixzz3wVFPuccn


----------



## White Orchid

That pic is sooooo photoshopped lol, but she still has an amazing body.


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> Um, what is she wearing in the last two photos?


PJs


----------



## tangowithme

Kim with those giant tits is beginning to look like a blue-ribbon brood sow at the state fair.


----------



## chocolatechippy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Vlc3Cvj6o

I like Jennifer's makeup tonight on American Idol.


----------



## lulu212121

Her new show on NBC is good!


----------



## ChanelMommy

lulu212121 said:


> Her new show on NBC is good!



I want to watch it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo has two primetime shows on two different networks airing on the same night in addition to a Vegas residency and other things...you can question the talent but you can't knock the hustle. Good for her.


----------



## sdkitty

lulu212121 said:


> Her new show on NBC is good!


I was wanting to like her no show but was a bit disappointed....The premise of her having to spy on her mentor all season IDK.  And Drea de Matteo was way underused.....will try another episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo has two primetime shows on two different networks airing on the same night in addition to a Vegas residency and other things...*you can question the talent but you can't knock the hustle*. Good for her.


True!


----------



## Freckles1

I liked Shades of Blue. Ray L is as crazy as ever!!! Ha!!


----------



## clydekiwi

She looks beautiful. Golden globes


----------



## Twelve

Can't take my eyes off her earrings. She is beautiful and classy tonight


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress, but I don't like the styling. Would have looked better on someone like Cate Blanchett.


----------



## Lounorada

*The 73rd Annual Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 10, 2016 in Beverly Hills, California.*Wearing a Giambattista Valli Couture F/W'15 dress / Jimmy Choo shoes / Harry Winston jewels.
 
Zimbio


----------



## Wildflower22

She would look more beautiful without the try-hard sexy face. I feel like I say that a lot here [emoji15]


----------



## NicolesCloset

I'm not a fan of this shade of yellow on her.  But she's gorgeous


----------



## BadAzzBish

Gawgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

73rd Annual Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 10, 2016 in Beverly Hills, California.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's too much going on with this look for me to love it.

Plus that Angie-esque leg throw to flash some skin.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Wildflower22 said:


> She would look more beautiful *without the try-hard sexy face.* I feel like I say that a lot here [emoji15]



And the Angelina leg.  It's like she couldn't stand to be so covered up and had to shove out skin as much as she could, and ended up standing in such an unfeminine way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Snap!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

'Jimmy Kimmel Live' on January 4, 2016.


----------



## karo

She looks fab in the yellow dress! Love how her dark red lips and nails look with the dress


----------



## qudz104

Something about the makeup doesn't really work with the look imo and the dress could've done without the leg slit but otherwise it is a really nice dress.


----------



## Lounorada

J.Lo and The Rock would make one HOT couple.


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm glad she's finally covered up for an awards show. 
The lighting when she's on stage giving out the award makes her look like she has jaundice. Not good...


Is that the same gold jumpsuit GiGi wore a few months ago? I love that!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like her makeup. Her porn face pose is legendary at this point.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't like her makeup. Her porn face pose is legendary at this point.


I thought her makeup made her look like someone else.  Glad to see her covered up for a change.  And again, what was she doing there?  Maybe her new TV series is on NBC


----------



## Freckles1

Loved it all. Total class


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> J.Lo and The Rock would make one HOT couple.




Beautiful and beautiful babies!!!! 
My girlfriend said the exact same thing when they were on stage!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

sdkitty said:


> I thought her makeup made her look like someone else.  Glad to see her covered up for a change.  And again, what was she doing there?  Maybe her new TV series is on NBC



What has she been doing at any award ceremony for the last 20 years? She is an awards season staple despite almost never being nominated. lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's too much going on with this look for me to love it.
> 
> *Plus that Angie-esque leg throw to flash some skin*.





mundodabolsa said:


> And the Angelina leg.  It's like she couldn't stand to be so covered up and had to *shove out skin as much as she cou*ld, and ended up standing in such an unfeminine way.


I hate the leg pose.

One thing on the red carpet, but on the stage???!!


----------



## usmcwifey

BagOuttaHell said:


> What has she been doing at any award ceremony for the last 20 years? She is an awards season staple despite almost never being nominated. lol.




She is an actress (whether a good or bad one).... She has a new show, which I heard a lot of people actually like. Some people get invited even if they're only presenters like Katy Perry.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

usmcwifey said:


> She is an actress (whether a good or bad one).... She has a new show, which I heard a lot of people actually like. Some people get invited even if they're only presenters like Katy Perry.



 I know. She has presented at the Oscar's like 15 times. The organizers of these events love to see JLo at their award shows.


----------



## usmcwifey

BagOuttaHell said:


> I know. She has presented at the Oscar's like 15 times. The organizers of these events love to see JLo at their award shows.




She probably brings good publicity....lol we all know she's always dressed provocatively [emoji6]


----------



## Sasha2012

She stole the show on the red carpet at the 2016 Golden Globes on Sunday in a dramatic yellow fishtail gown.

And Jennifer Lopez ensured she looked just as good when she headed on to the after-party, switching things up in a sophisticated white number to party the night away at the Beverly Hills Hilton.

The 46-year-old singer and actress was the picture of elegance in her simple yet sexy number, showing off just a hint of skin thanks to a side split snaking up her right thigh.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cation-Gloden-Globes-party.html#ixzz3wxQUxOwU


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the white but it's a little tight in the back.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmm, the hair looks good but I think light glossy lips (her trademark) look better on her, dark lipstick doesn't suit her.


----------



## Freckles1

Love the white. Love Jason Statham too!!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in the white dress. I hate the glossy dark lips, makes her face look greasy  The lip colour would have looked better, matte.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think she looked much better on Kimmel a few weeks ago with the middle part and eye makeup.


----------



## Antonia

I love J.Lo, she usually nails the red carpet!


----------



## Swanky

lol at the faces she's making


----------



## buzzytoes

Hated the mustard dress - not a good color on her at all. I liked the design, just a horrid color.


----------



## sdkitty

usmcwifey said:


> She is an actress (whether a good or bad one).... She has a new show, which I heard a lot of people actually like. Some people get invited even if they're only presenters like Katy Perry.


speaking of Katy Perry, I thought she looked awful - that teased up hair


----------



## scarlet555

Will someone tell her that makeup is horrible on her?!  I want to wipe that lipstick off her face and she would look beautiful and younger.  The dress, I couldn't concentrate on either dress, the make up was so harsh.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks so old


----------



## ChanelMommy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, the hair looks good but I think light glossy lips (her trademark) look better on her, dark lipstick doesn't suit her.



Agree. I personally think the dark lipstick is too harsh on her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I do not find her BF attractive at all but will say that he looks so much better when he is actually smiling.


----------



## Brandless

I wish they'd show her pictures of herself making those ridiculous facial expressions when she's posing. Really, she looks ridiculous.


----------



## baglover1973

Brandless said:


> I wish they'd show her pictures of herself making those ridiculous facial expressions when she's posing. Really, she looks ridiculous.



lol a big +1 on that one


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol at the faces she's making




IKR?!?! Why?!?!


----------



## Wildflower22

I actually love her in a dark lip. She's stunning, and it is a really bold choice for her. The gloss should go, but the color can stay.


----------



## Jesssh

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks so old



I thought so too, in the mustard dress. Something about the way her hair hit the dress, and the sleeves, the upper silhouette... IDK.


----------



## Tivo

I love all the looks. Flawless.


----------



## Freckles1

Wildflower22 said:


> I actually love her in a dark lip. She's stunning, and it is a really bold choice for her. The gloss should go, but the color can stay.




I'm with you Wildflower!!! And the dark lip is hot hot hot right now!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

trifectamedspa said:


> She is more than beautiful, a very attractive face and perfect shaped body with stylish dress.




Agree


----------



## Sassys

ChanelMommy said:


> I do not find her BF attractive at all but will say that he looks so much better when he is actually smiling.



I'm finally learning, as you get older "panty dropping men" are not always what you need. Some men may not be "panty droppers", but treat you like a queen. Took me awhile to get it, but I now get it. Now, there is *no* excuse for butt ugly though (not referring to Casper, just in general lol)


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I'm finally learning, as you get older "panty dropping men" are not always what you need. Some men may not be "panty droppers", but treat you like a queen. Took me awhile to get it, but I now get it. Now, there is *no* excuse for butt ugly though (not referring to Casper, just in general lol)



We get smarter every year Sassys. 

Now don't wait as long as I did to figure that out and lose the panty droppers men.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I appreciate her stepping out of her glittery, sparkly Zuhair Murad rut and doing something different but the GG look falls a bit flat for me. Her sexy face is hilarious. 

I saw a post or two referring to her doing the Angelina Jolie pose and I'm like  Girl...Angie was not the first chick to stick her leg out the slit of a dress, and she didn't even look good when she did it....it was awkward as hell.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez showcased her famous derrière in an appropriately blue frock to promote NBC's Shades of Blue in Pasadena on Wednesday.

Stylist duo Rob Zangardi & Mariel Haenn put the 46-year-old Golden Globe nominee in a one-shouldered bodycon pencil dress and beige suede pumps.

Sitting onstage the Langham Hotel, the Lila & Eve actress rocked her extension-free 'lob' (long bob), nude glossy lips, and extra long lashes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-look-NBC-s-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3xCLJijac


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Much better, she looks awesome!


----------



## raffifi

wow, she looks amazing. her body is everything


----------



## Ladybug09

I like that color, but not that dress on her.


----------



## Lounorada

raffifi said:


> wow, she looks amazing. Her body is everything




+1


----------



## berrydiva

Her body...sheesh!


----------



## Tivo

DAMN, JLo. DAMN.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

46 and slaying, she looks amazing. Is it me or has she slimmed down a tad?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow jlo!!!!!


----------



## morgan20

Her body type is perfect when you get to her age ( I am the same age ) not too skinny


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez showcased her famous derrière in an appropriately blue frock to promote NBC's Shades of Blue in Pasadena on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Stylist duo Rob Zangardi & Mariel Haenn put the 46-year-old Golden Globe nominee in a one-shouldered bodycon pencil dress and beige suede pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting onstage the Langham Hotel, the Lila & Eve actress rocked her extension-free 'lob' (long bob), nude glossy lips, and extra long lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-look-NBC-s-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3xCLJijac




Now that's one perky moneymaker. Some people need to take a note!


----------



## LavenderIce

She looks so much better when she's not making the porn star face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LavenderIce said:


> She looks so much better when she's not making the porn star face.




+1 she's naturally beautiful without trying hard.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is the show good? Her acting is a bit cringe


----------



## clydekiwi

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is the show good? Her acting is a bit cringe




Very good. Her acting is great in it


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Very good. Her acting is great in it



You are a die hard stan, so we can't rely on your opinion . In your eyes she can never do no wrong.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> You are a die hard stan, so we can't rely on your opinion . In your eyes she can never do no wrong.




Lol your right i am! But my opinion is accurate. Its very good. Watch it [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

morgan20 said:


> Her body type is perfect when you get to her age ( I am the same age ) not too skinny




Me too and I think she looks fantastic!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is the show good? Her acting is a bit cringe



Just finished watching the pilot episode and watching the second now. It actually is surprisingly good! I'm shocked since I really wasn't expecting much. My parents and sister like it as well and we are a tough crowd. Have to say though that she was very, very smart to cast Ray Liotta as a lead in the show. He is such a strong actor and so, so good at being dirty. His face is just so... He carries her in scenes where she would more than likely come across or seem weak, etc. I've added it to my DVR list.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez showcased her famous derrière in an appropriately blue frock to promote NBC's Shades of Blue in Pasadena on Wednesday.
> 
> Stylist duo Rob Zangardi & Mariel Haenn put the 46-year-old Golden Globe nominee in a one-shouldered bodycon pencil dress and beige suede pumps.
> 
> Sitting onstage the Langham Hotel, the Lila & Eve actress rocked her extension-free 'lob' (long bob), nude glossy lips, and extra long lashes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-look-NBC-s-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3xCLJijac


How wonderful to walk into a room and know you look amazing.


----------



## knasarae

Saw this on IG today. Yikes.


----------



## clydekiwi

knasarae said:


> Saw this on IG today. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 3252765




Photoshop


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Saw this on IG today. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 3252765



Yikes is right..looks like Jenny's been around the block.


----------



## BPC

I'm not a fan, but I don't believe that pic either. Think she looks way better.


----------



## Tivo

Every body looks bad in direct sunlight. I don't think it's photoshopped


----------



## limom

And her make up artist piled on too much powder!


----------



## Freckles1

BPC said:


> I'm not a fan, but I don't believe that pic either. Think she looks way better.




I have a gf who has been around her in real life and said she is truly beautiful. Little too - pics don't do her size Justice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo would not leave the house looking like that.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> Every body looks bad in direct sunlight. I don't think it's photoshopped



agree


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That face looks like someone spends lots of time in the sun and enjoys cocktails and smoking.

Three things I don't think JLo does on the reg.


----------



## clydekiwi

Freckles1 said:


> I have a gf who has been around her in real life and said she is truly beautiful. Little too - pics don't do her size Justice.




Very true. I seen her in real life. This pic is touched up


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart show their silly side in a new video clip.

The duo sing along to a song on the dubsmash app and it couldn't be funnier with the 46-year-old songstress sat behind her younger beau pulling a variety of faces.

Lopez looks almost unrecognizable without a scrap of makeup on and her brunette locks pulled into a messy bun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-video-beau-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3z8HdTpSe


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart show their silly side in a new video clip.
> 
> 
> 
> The duo sing along to a song on the dubsmash app and it couldn't be funnier with the 46-year-old songstress sat behind her younger beau pulling a variety of faces.
> 
> 
> 
> Lopez looks almost unrecognizable without a scrap of makeup on and her brunette locks pulled into a messy bun.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-video-beau-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3z8HdTpSe





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I love dubsmash!!!


----------



## Freckles1

I love it!!!! Sans makeup and she's still gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love! Watched it 5 times


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks hideous.

I think I might like her now. I will have to re-assess this in the morning.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks hideous.
> 
> I think I might like her now. I will have to re-assess this in the morning.



I agree.This sounds harsh but she looks like a crackhead and her face scared me. Make-up is truly a gift and her MUA is a magician because I didn't recognize her at first.


----------



## DiorT

Now i see how much her daughter looks like her after this dubsmash thing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks yo young and fresh without makeup!


----------



## LavenderIce

That face is far from the porn star face she shows us on the red carpet.

I think it's refreshing she let everyone see that.


----------



## mundodabolsa

The only real difference I see is in the shape of her nose.  Clearly contouring actually works. 

Otherwise she just looks the same without makeup.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks hideous.
> 
> I think I might like her now. I will have to re-assess this in the morning.


Lol! She does not look hideous! 

A little run down though.


----------



## clydekiwi

She looks cute and younger without makeup. That video is hilarious


----------



## dangerouscurves

When you see someone who wears make-up all the time and then for once you don't, that's how it looks like. I think she's still pretty. She has a very good bone structure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> I agree.This sounds harsh but she looks like a crackhead and her face scared me. Make-up is truly a gift and her MUA is a magician because I didn't recognize her at first.



Damn Sasha, a crackhead?  

There is def a stark contrast between glam JLo and regular schmegular Jenny from the Block but I don't think she looks that bad. She uses a sh!t ton of bronzer tho, I'm always a bit shocked when I see how pale she really is.


----------



## NicolesCloset

DiorT said:


> Now i see how much her daughter looks like her after this dubsmash thing.



You're right. I do too


----------



## NicolesCloset

mundodabolsa said:


> The only real difference I see is in the shape of her nose.  Clearly contouring actually works.
> 
> Otherwise she just looks the same without makeup.



I agree in her case the contouring works. Kim k contouring is a little different lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks hideous.
> 
> I think I might like her now. I will have to re-assess this in the morning.



Lol, no she doesn't, she looks different. 



Sasha2012 said:


> I agree.This sounds harsh but she looks like a crackhead and her face scared me. Make-up is truly a gift and her MUA is a magician because I didn't recognize her at first.



Crack head?! Scary? Does a look without makeup scare you?  


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Damn Sasha, a crackhead?
> 
> There is def a stark contrast between glam JLo and regular schmegular Jenny from the Block but I don't think she looks that bad. She uses a sh!t ton of bronzer tho, I'm always a bit shocked when I see how pale she really is.



Agree with this.


----------



## azania

To me she still looks beautiful. I can see past dark eye circles, no lashes and pale skin to know a beautiful face. 
Works the other way around too (looking at all these "contoured Instagram" faces). 

I just see beautiful bone structure here.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks fine. yall dramatic as hell lol


----------



## Wildflower22

I love how natural she looks. She's always trying so hard to be sexy, and there being natural she looks beautiful!


----------



## SakuraSakura

azania said:


> To me she still looks beautiful. I can see past dark eye circles, no lashes and pale skin to know a beautiful face.
> Works the other way around too (looking at all these "contoured Instagram" faces).
> 
> I just see beautiful bone structure here.




I do too. Oh my gosh, a bare face! How horrific and ugly!


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> she looks fine. yall dramatic as hell lol


This!


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:


> she looks fine. yall dramatic as hell lol




Agree!


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks exactly the same minus the nose but damn, people are harsh! For being almost 50 she looks really good without the makeup.


----------



## ChanelMommy

DiorT said:


> Now i see how much her daughter looks like her after this dubsmash thing.



Agree


----------



## prettyprincess

mundodabolsa said:


> The only real difference I see is in the shape of her nose.  Clearly contouring actually works.
> 
> Otherwise she just looks the same without makeup.



I've always said there's no way she got a nose job, her nose is exactly the same. Contouring def works wonders for her.


----------



## uhpharm01

prettyprincess said:


> I've always said there's no way she got a nose job, her nose is exactly the same. Contouring def works wonders for her.



I need to learn how to contour.  Asap


----------



## addisonshopper

Sasha2012 said:


> I agree.This sounds harsh but she looks like a crackhead and her face scared me. Make-up is truly a gift and her MUA is a magician because I didn't recognize her at first.




Concur with both points.she looks like a plain woman. Nothing about race or color. 
Plain Jane not beautiful or gorgeous in my opinion. There are a lot of woman that are beautiful without makeup. She is just not one of them to me


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks exactly the same minus the nose but damn, people are harsh! For being almost 50 she looks really good without the makeup.



Exactly this! Seen many women half her age that cannot hold a candle to her.  She looks great for her age & natural!


----------



## Sassys

2/15/16


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez and boyfriend Casper Smart show their silly side in a new video clip.
> 
> 
> 
> The duo sing along to a song on the dubsmash app and it couldn't be funnier with the 46-year-old songstress sat behind her younger beau pulling a variety of faces.
> 
> 
> 
> Lopez looks almost unrecognizable without a scrap of makeup on and her brunette locks pulled into a messy bun.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-video-beau-Casper-Smart.html#ixzz3z8HdTpSe





Hell, if I look like this at 50 I'm GOLD! She looks great.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

addisonshopper said:


> Concur with both points.she looks like a plain woman. Nothing about race or color.
> Plain Jane not beautiful or gorgeous in my opinion. There are a lot of woman that are beautiful without makeup. She is just not one of them to me



This


----------



## Sasha2012

Her latest acting role sees play a stressed out single mother and New York cop.

But when it comes to promoting her TV show Shades Of Blue, Jennifer Lopez couldn't look further away from her on-screen alter ego Detective Harlee Santos.

The mother-of-two looked glamorous as she showed off her gym-honed frame in a baby blue shift dress at a photocall for the series in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mini-promotes-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz40S1csI8c


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress, but it's too small.


----------



## Lounorada

Diane Kruger wore that dress better.
As well as it being too small on J.Lo, it just doesn't suit her.


----------



## chowlover2

Leah posted this on Twitter tonight.


----------



## White Orchid

Pet peeve: when you can see the eyelash glue.


----------



## ArtemSkrtel

I am amazed how she manages to look so good?


----------



## ArtemSkrtel

Sasha2012 said:


> Her latest acting role sees play a stressed out single mother and New York cop.
> 
> But when it comes to promoting her TV show Shades Of Blue, Jennifer Lopez couldn't look further away from her on-screen alter ego Detective Harlee Santos.
> 
> The mother-of-two looked glamorous as she showed off her gym-honed frame in a baby blue shift dress at a photocall for the series in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mini-promotes-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz40S1csI8c


Nice dress.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

It's doesn't fit or suit her, but that dress is really cute.


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland 2/22/16


----------



## Wildflower22

I love that little bun she does.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> .


  :worthy:


----------



## ChanelMommy

That blue dress is not flattering on her nor is the color.


----------



## BPC

ChanelMommy said:


> That blue dress is not flattering on her nor is the color.



I don't think so either. It's too cool for her skin tone.

Still though, this woman can get away with almost anything.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love that workout pic, her body is to die for, if there was anyone on the planet I could swap bodies with, it would be her. I know there are no secrets, healthy diet and exercise is what it takes, but I'd still love to know all the details of what exactly she does to look like this at her age (or any age).


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> .



Her body!!


----------



## dr.pepper

Hm no one saw her in Vegas?


----------



## White Orchid

Good golly Miss Molly, that bod!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez showcased her famous derrière in an appropriately blue frock to promote NBC's Shades of Blue in Pasadena on Wednesday.
> 
> Stylist duo Rob Zangardi & Mariel Haenn put the 46-year-old Golden Globe nominee in a one-shouldered bodycon pencil dress and beige suede pumps.
> 
> Sitting onstage the Langham Hotel, the Lila & Eve actress rocked her extension-free 'lob' (long bob), nude glossy lips, and extra long lashes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-look-NBC-s-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz3xCLJijac



JLo is one of those rare women who looks better as she ages, IMO!  She looks amazing here.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Her latest acting role sees play a stressed out single mother and New York cop.
> 
> 
> 
> But when it comes to promoting her TV show Shades Of Blue, Jennifer Lopez couldn't look further away from her on-screen alter ego Detective Harlee Santos.
> 
> 
> 
> The mother-of-two looked glamorous as she showed off her gym-honed frame in a baby blue shift dress at a photocall for the series in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mini-promotes-Shades-Blue.html#ixzz40S1csI8c




Too much highlighter. She looks washed out and old.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> .



#goals

I hope I look anything close to this at her age..


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> #goals
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I look anything close to this at her age..




....or any age.


----------



## lucydee

dr.pepper said:


> Hm no one saw her in Vegas?



I saw her in Vegas on January 30th.   Jlo was amazing, remember she is a dancer so she gave a excellent show and moved like no one else I have ever seen.  Her body is in excellent shape for her to dance like she did on stage.  I loved her show, worth every penny!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her daring outfits.

And Jennifer Lopez certainly didn't disappoint on Thursday, as she stunned on the red carpet for the American Idol Finalists party.

The 46-year-old pop sensation showed up in a skintight red catsuit which showcased her amazing figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rican-Idol-Finalists-party.html#ixzz41UXUG4vk


----------



## White Orchid

That red number looked heaps better on TV - but I'm not digging the bottom half.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

The red catsuit is gorgeous on her, but I think a nude or gold shoe would look better. And different clutch.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez sported luxurious winter chic in New York on Tuesday.

The 46-year-old songstress was attending several TV appearances and wrapped up in a stylish grey coat with thick fur trim. 

The Shades of Blue star teamed it with knee-high boots as she left Today Show studios and wore her lightened locks loose.

After another TV studio visit the singer was spotted with her locks pinned up in a tight top knot and wearing bold red lipstick. 

Adding to her glam look was a pair of towering heels and stylish sunglasses. 

Lopez's outing comes after she addressed rumours of a feud with Mariah Carey that have been circling for a year.

Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back when asked about a tattoo belonging to her ex-fiance Ben Affleck and called it 'awful'.

The 46-year-old singer during an appearance on Bravo's Watch What Happens Live on Monday shared her opinion of Affleck's large tattoo of a phoenix that drapes most of his back.

'His tattoos always have too many colours, they shouldn't be so colourful, you know what I mean?' she told the host Andy Cohen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supposed-spat-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz41jFy69gt


----------



## Lounorada

I'm surprised she wasn't at the Oscars or any of the after-parties, seeing as she's usually an award season fixture :greengrin:


----------



## Sasha2012

She never fails to dress to impress.

And for her appearance on Watch What Happens Live on Monday night, Jennifer Lopez went all out, wowing in a glam metallic dress.

The curve-hugging number featured daring cut-out detail to showcase the 46-year-old's cleavage, as the star chatted exes, marriage and tattoos with host Andy Cohen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earance-Watch-Happens-Live.html#ixzz41leJRpOW


----------



## GoGlam

It was way too tight on her for a dress to sit in, especially around the waist.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Monday night she was walking hand in hand with him.
But 24 hours later Jennifer Lopez appeared to confirm Casper Smart is indeed but a plaything, and not a serious partner.

The 46-year-old was telling Seth Meyers on Tuesday night how her kids have started to put together that she's famous, but that they don't care, and only want her to stay at home.

But as she illustrated how she explained to her eight-year-old twins that she needs to work 'so we can eat and stuff,' she half-jokingly pointed out she was the only breadwinner in the family.

'Mommy's all alone and she needs to work,' she pouted.

The Latina stunner looked ravishing it all red, matching high-waisted trousers with a silky, shoulder exposing top, and a deep scarlet lip to match.

J-Lo first started dating Casper in October 2011, shortly after her split from Anthony; they temporarily ended their relationship in June 2014, but then reconciled just months later.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Smart-not-one-Seth-Meyers.html#ixzz41lgMradn


----------



## berrydiva

That red outfit is terrible...what's happening with the sleeves?


----------



## Sarahs12

does anyone know who made her blue coat?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Can someone please tell me what is she wearing underneath her outfit for her appearance on Watch What Happens Live? Is that spanx or? I saw something similar on Charlotte Riley (Tom Hardy's wife) at the Oscars, and I have no idea what is it and why is it okay to be visible like that.


----------



## berrydiva

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Can someone please tell me what is she wearing underneath her outfit for her appearance on Watch What Happens Live? Is that spanx or? I saw something similar on Charlotte Riley (Tom Hardy's wife) at the Oscars, and I have no idea what is it and why is it okay to be visible like that.



If you're referring to the triangle piece at the lower part of the v-neck, it's sheer netting fabric used to keep the v-neck from shifting when not using a stiff fabric.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

berrydiva said:


> If you're referring to the triangle piece at the lower part of the v-neck, it's sheer netting fabric used to keep the v-neck from shifting when not using a stiff fabric.



Thanks


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> does anyone know who made her blue coat?


 Altuzarra (F/W 2015)
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/altuzarra-fox-fur-collar-wool-blend-coat-ballad-blue/


----------



## LavenderIce

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez sported luxurious winter chic in New York on Tuesday.
> 
> The 46-year-old songstress was attending several TV appearances and wrapped up in a stylish grey coat with thick fur trim.
> 
> The Shades of Blue star teamed it with knee-high boots as she left Today Show studios and wore her lightened locks loose.
> 
> After another TV studio visit the singer was spotted with her locks pinned up in a tight top knot and wearing bold red lipstick.
> 
> Adding to her glam look was a pair of towering heels and stylish sunglasses.
> 
> Lopez's outing comes after she addressed rumours of a feud with Mariah Carey that have been circling for a year.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back when asked about a tattoo belonging to her ex-fiance Ben Affleck and called it 'awful'.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer during an appearance on Bravo's Watch What Happens Live on Monday shared her opinion of Affleck's large tattoo of a phoenix that drapes most of his back.
> 
> 'His tattoos always have too many colours, they shouldn't be so colourful, you know what I mean?' she told the host Andy Cohen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supposed-spat-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz41jFy69gt





Such a good look when you put your arms through the sleeves.


----------



## Ladybug09

That coat is TDF!


Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez sported luxurious winter chic in New York on Tuesday.
> 
> The 46-year-old songstress was attending several TV appearances and wrapped up in a stylish grey coat with thick fur trim.
> 
> The Shades of Blue star teamed it with knee-high boots as she left Today Show studios and wore her lightened locks loose.
> 
> After another TV studio visit the singer was spotted with her locks pinned up in a tight top knot and wearing bold red lipstick.
> 
> Adding to her glam look was a pair of towering heels and stylish sunglasses.
> 
> Lopez's outing comes after she addressed rumours of a feud with Mariah Carey that have been circling for a year.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back when asked about a tattoo belonging to her ex-fiance Ben Affleck and called it 'awful'.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer during an appearance on Bravo's Watch What Happens Live on Monday shared her opinion of Affleck's large tattoo of a phoenix that drapes most of his back.
> 
> 'His tattoos always have too many colours, they shouldn't be so colourful, you know what I mean?' she told the host Andy Cohen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supposed-spat-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz41jFy69gt


----------



## Sassys

I NEED this coat in my LIFE!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I NEED this coat in my LIFE!!!!


 It's Roberto Cavalli from the F/W 2014 collection, if that's any help!
http://assets.vogue.com/photos/55c6513908298d8be21db9d1/master/pass/_ARC0013.1366x2048.JPG


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> It's Roberto Cavalli from the F/W 2014 collection
> http://assets.vogue.com/photos/55c6513908298d8be21db9d1/master/pass/_ARC0013.1366x2048.JPG



You are a bad bish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> You are a bad bish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :greengrin:


----------



## Sassys

3/2/16


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> :greengrin:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez sported luxurious winter chic in New York on Tuesday.
> 
> The 46-year-old songstress was attending several TV appearances and wrapped up in a stylish grey coat with thick fur trim.
> 
> The Shades of Blue star teamed it with knee-high boots as she left Today Show studios and wore her lightened locks loose.
> 
> After another TV studio visit the singer was spotted with her locks pinned up in a tight top knot and wearing bold red lipstick.
> 
> Adding to her glam look was a pair of towering heels and stylish sunglasses.
> 
> Lopez's outing comes after she addressed rumours of a feud with Mariah Carey that have been circling for a year.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez didn't hold back when asked about a tattoo belonging to her ex-fiance Ben Affleck and called it 'awful'.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer during an appearance on Bravo's Watch What Happens Live on Monday shared her opinion of Affleck's large tattoo of a phoenix that drapes most of his back.
> 
> 'His tattoos always have too many colours, they shouldn't be so colourful, you know what I mean?' she told the host Andy Cohen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...supposed-spat-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz41jFy69gt



I like her personalty! I cant recall ever seeing her in an interview. But she seems cool.


----------



## White Orchid

Hot pink lippy???


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Hot pink lippy???



WO - You BEST not be questioning Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got on her lipstick!  mmmmmmkk


----------



## White Orchid

:boxing::boxing::boxing:





tweegy said:


> WO - You BEST not be questioning Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got on her lipstick!  mmmmmmkk


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing:



mmmmmhmmmm

(  )


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> WO - You BEST not be questioning Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got on her lipstick!  mmmmmmkk


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 3/2/16



Thanks Lou!

This black coat is super cute and girly!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> WO - You BEST not be questioning Jenny from the block don't judge her for the rocks she got on her lipstick!  mmmmmmkk




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

*Premiere of Lionsgate's 'The Perfect Match' at ArcLight Hollywood on March 7, 2016 in Hollywood, California.*

Zimbio


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looks bomb.


----------



## BPC

I think she looks great.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

It can't be said enough times - her body is the best there is.


----------



## White Orchid

Her body is bangin but she really needs to tone down that body glitter or whatever it's called.  Actually, she needs to tone down the makeup whilst she's at it too.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Love all the sparkle - the shoes and the bag.


----------



## Freckles1

She is fierce!!


----------



## qudz104

Wait I thought she broke up with the Casper dude!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

qudz104 said:


> Wait I thought she broke up with the Casper dude!




They've been back on for a while.


----------



## berrydiva

I still can't believe she's 46 years of age. Her body is insane.


----------



## miss_vibe

i'm a BIG FAN of her style...absolutely stunning !


----------



## AEGIS

one of the rare times ive seen a woman w/a purse on the red carpet. she looks very pretty.


----------



## scarlet555

Looking at her, I am feeling the urge to run to the gym, like now!!!!  See you later ladies...


----------



## azania

I honestly wish what she really puts into her body and uses on her skin etc. I'd pay a lot of money to know that [emoji16] I'm sure she is really disciplined and has been most of her life. 
She looks incredible like always.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> i still can't believe she's 46 years of age. Her body is insane.


+1


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> I honestly wish what she really puts into her body and uses on her skin etc. I'd pay a lot of money to know that [emoji16] I'm sure she is really disciplined and has been most of her life.
> She looks incredible like always.



Water, exercise, rest, discipline...just a guess but that's what anyone needs to look that great. It's not hard, just lots of discipline. Having money helps. JennyLo does use weights in her routines which helps immensely.

Looking at her mom, her youthfulness is genetic but anyone can have great skin with drug store products...it doesn't have to be super fancy or high end products. 

I'm sure she drinks insane amounts of water though. 

Her regimes are out there online.


----------



## azania

berrydiva said:


> Water, exercise, rest, discipline...just a guess but that's what anyone needs to look that great. It's not hard, just lots of discipline. Having money helps. JennyLo does use weights in her routines which helps immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at her mom, her youthfulness is genetic but anyone can have great skin with drug store products...it doesn't have to be super fancy or high end products.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she drinks insane amounts of water though.
> 
> 
> 
> Her regimes are out there online.




Thank you! I thought she trained with Tracy Anderson now... At least, that's what She says. 

This is off topic, but I would really love to know if she does the Tracy Anderson method or weights because I'm trying to get in shape but I don't like the way heavy weights make me feel. The way she looks is kind of how I aspire, she doesn't look like she lives in the gym. But on the other hand I don't know if the TA method is as effective.


----------



## nastasja

She also said she hasn't had any caffeine in over 10 years. That alone is commendable...and I'm sure has only helped her skin/body even more.


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> Thank you! I thought she trained with Tracy Anderson now... At least, that's what She says.
> 
> This is off topic, but I would really love to know if she does the Tracy Anderson method or weights because I'm trying to get in shape but I don't like the way heavy weights make me feel. The way she looks is kind of how I aspire, she doesn't look like she lives in the gym. But on the other hand I don't know if the TA method is as effective.



She said in an article that when she's in NY, she works out with David Kirsch and in LA she uses Tracy. And, she exercises 4 times a week. She posted this on her IG awhile back:
http://www.instagram.com/p/3j7wS8GuB7/

I'm not sure what you mean by you don't like the way heavy weights make you feel but perhaps get someone to show you how to use weights properly...proper form, technique, exercises, etc. I use free weights for most of my routines and body weight for others, very little cardio. I encourage more women to start picking up weights...it's amazing what they can do to your body...and yes you can lose weight using weights.


----------



## berrydiva

killerlife said:


> She also said she hasn't had any caffeine in over 10 years. That alone is commendable...and I'm sure has only helped her skin/body even more.



I wish I could give up coffee (with caffeine). However, I need it to keep from committing murder each morning.


----------



## azania

berrydiva said:


> She said in an article that when she's in NY, she works out with David Kirsch and in LA she uses Tracy. And, she exercises 4 times a week. She posted this on her IG awhile back:
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/3j7wS8GuB7/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by you don't like the way heavy weights make you feel but perhaps get someone to show you how to use weights properly...proper form, technique, exercises, etc. I use free weights for most of my routines and body weight for others, very little cardio. I encourage more women to start picking up weights...it's amazing what they can do to your body...and yes you can lose weight using weights.




Thank you! 

I wonder why she doesn't train with Gunnar Peterson anymore. 

For me, it's more like heavy weights make me feel bigger initially and then I always stop doing them.  

I'll give it a try again!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't know why people go gags over age. She is still young


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know why people go gags over age. She is still young




Yeah! People make it sounds as if you have one foot already in your grave.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Put her next to the average 47 year old woman and it's easy to see why people gag over her age.


----------



## usmcwifey

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Put her next to the average 47 year old women and it's easy to see why people gag over her age.




Yes! She's definitely an exception and not the norm to the rule.... She looks absolutely amazing but in comparison to others her age, the difference is astounding.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Put her next to the average 47 year old woman and it's easy to see why people gag over her age.



Hell next to the average 35 year old she looks fantastic. Her body is insane.


----------



## Wildflower22

She has much better skin than I do, and I'm 29. I take care of myself too, so I am astounded at how great she looks for 47.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She has money


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez looked every inch the style winner at the Daily Front Row Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday.

The 46-year-old looked heaven sent in a shimmering long-sleeved white dress that, while it featured a modest hemline, hugged her eye-catching hourglass figure. 

Not content to let her white dress be the sole eye-catching article she donned, Jennifer was also more than happy to show off her large collection of jewelry, which added a golden touch to her ensemble. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fashion-Los-Angeles-Awards.html#ixzz43VUmGbv7


----------



## morgan20

First picture stunning


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That first picture - WOW!


----------



## Suzie

Really, not one line on her face at 47? By the way, she looks amazing.


----------



## White Orchid

The wrinkle-free face does look good but don't kid yourselves ladies, that's all due to the filter she's using.  And you don't have to be an expert - Instagram filters can work absolute wonders on anyone.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah that is IG filtering at its finest. Her real face is a couple of pages back. It doesn't look bad.


----------



## BPC

She's still gorgeous. But yeah, there's no way she's that wrinkle free naturally.


----------



## Freckles1

She's gorgeous and I love her dress. Classy


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that dress


----------



## Swanky

That IG pic has been airbrushed, we've seen the wrinkles on her.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez looked every inch the style winner at the Daily Front Row Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old looked heaven sent in a shimmering long-sleeved white dress that, while it featured a modest hemline, hugged her eye-catching hourglass figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not content to let her white dress be the sole eye-catching article she donned, Jennifer was also more than happy to show off her large collection of jewelry, which added a golden touch to her ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fashion-Los-Angeles-Awards.html#ixzz43VUmGbv7




She looks so nice covered up!


----------



## Docjeun

Not saying she isn't pretty but when you have that type of job and that type of money and lots of air brushing anyone can look that good.
I think she looks her age which isn't old in my book.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That IG pic has been airbrushed, we've seen the wrinkles on her.



Thank God, I was feeling really bad about my skin, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank God, I was feeling really bad about my skin, lol.



She usually doesn't airbrush her wrinkles out but clearly she facetun'd the crap out of her face.


----------



## Swanky

That pic isn't remotely accurate, lol!  Which is FINNNNEEEE!  So sad people think they need to smooth out so much reality.


----------



## morgan20

Now looking back at that picture it looks cartoonish


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Now looking back at that picture it looks cartoonish



Agreed. 
I always think these extra-smooth, overly airbrushed pictures only make them look embalmed.


----------



## Sasha2012

When you are as busy as these two lovebirds finding time for each other can be tough, so you have to improvise.

Jennifer Lopez blended business with pleasure on Tuesday as she filmed a skincare commercial in Los Angeles, California.

The 46-year-old star was in the midst of filming when her boyfriend Beau 'Casper' Smart popped past to make sure everything was going okay and to see his beautiful love.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...city-promote-skincare-line.html#ixzz43nQSTa1Y


----------



## Grande Latte

I like this outfit on her. Casual, simple, yet sexy.


----------



## Lounorada

*On the set of American Idol.*
Wearing an Alex Perry dress / Christian Louboutin shoes.

Tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she's killing it in that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ps-ben-affleck-marc-anthony/story?id=37949140

*Jennifer Lopez Reflects on Relationships With Ben Affleck and Marc Anthony*

Jennifer Lopez has had many headline-making relationships. Still, fans can't forget about "Bennifer" -- the actress' relationship with Ben Affleck.

Lopez recently reflected on the two-year relationship, which ended in 2004 when the actress called off their forthcoming wedding.

"I think different time, different thing. Who knows what could've happened? But there was a genuine love there," she told People magazine.

Lopez, 46, recalled that when she initially met Affleck, 43, "I felt like...'Okay, this is it.' [But] sometimes I feel like what you think people are and how you see them when you love them is different than when they reveal later."

It didn't help that the public and media constantly scrutinized their relationship as well, Lopez added.

"We didn't try to have a public relationship. We just happened to be together at the birth of the tabloids, and it was like 'Oh my God.' It was just a lot of pressure," she explained.

Lopez also reflected on her third marriage, to singer Marc Anthony. The two split in 2012 after nearly eight years of marriage and two children, 8-year-old twins Max and Emme.

The actress told People magazine the divorce "was devastating and awful," calling it "the biggest disappointment of my life so far."

"I think both Marc and I thought at the time we would be together for the next 40 years until we die," she said.

"I had been married twice before and I didn't want this to be a failure," Lopez continued. "I just put all my heart and soul into that and forgot who I was as an individual a little bit."

But after the marriage dissolved and she filed for divorce, Lopez said she felt a sense of "empowerment."

"It was the right thing," she added.

A rep for Lopez confirmed to ABC News that the actress indeed shared "her truth" in the revealing interviews.

Lopez is currently dating dancer Casper Smart.


----------



## AEGIS

Her body is just so crazy I dont even care about her face.

eta: her skin could look that good. She's not smiling or doing anything that would cause a wrinkle to show.


----------



## Swanky

Her skin is nice, but it's not naturally airbrushed


----------



## Wildflower22

Even in those rough photos above, her skin looks amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

Wildflower22 said:


> Even in those rough photos above, her skin looks amazing!


Agreed!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her skin is nice, but it's not naturally airbrushed
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/14/20/28A97A5000000578-3080915-image-a-9_1431631527089.jpg
> celebryci.com.pl/uploads/grafika/l/lopezjennifertwarz_001.JPG




I think it's just too much foundation. When you wear lots of it, any expression will create wrinkles and lines.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her skin is nice, but it's not naturally airbrushed



Her skin still looks amazing!


----------



## Sassys

Lax


----------



## Tivo

Wildflower22 said:


> Even in those rough photos above, her skin looks amazing!


Those photos only look rough because of the harsh sunlight. Anyone's skin would look a mess in that direct and unforgiving light.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Those photos only look rough because of the harsh sunlight. Anyone's skin would look a mess in that direct and unforgiving light.


 Exactly. That and the heavy makeup.


----------



## Swanky

I said same   I said she has nice skin, however it's not smooth and perfect as though it was airbrushed.  The heavy photoshop on all these celebs is so deceiving.  Thats all.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her jewelry collection is insane


----------



## White Orchid

All of this.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said same   I said she has nice skin, however it's not smooth and perfect as though it was airbrushed.  The heavy photoshop on all these celebs is so deceiving.  Thats all.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Tivo

JLo is on point. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> JLo is on point. Don't care what anyone says.




Always!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> JLo is on point. Don't care what anyone says.



Pretty much.


----------



## morgan20

http://youtu.be/qQIsdod0LWo sorry if someone could post properly I am in my iPad


----------



## wantitneedit

that was fun!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tivo said:


> jlo is on point. Don't care what anyone says.



+1


----------



## Antonia

*Loved the carpool karaoke last night-lol!   *


----------



## qudz104

Omg his carpool karaokes are so good!


----------



## Grande Latte

She's hot. She's still hot. It's her youthfulness and vivaciousness. Wow!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Antonia said:


> *Loved the carpool karaoke last night-lol!   *




OMG Yes! 
I was cracking up when he's like "I nearly set off the air bag"

and the text to Leonardo hahaha


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> http://youtu.be/qQIsdod0LWo sorry if someone could post properly I am in my iPad


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


>




OK, she was fun. And looked fantastic from head to toe.  
But how narcissistic or maybe she just can't sing anyone else's songs.  She is only karaoking  to her own songs!!!


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> OK, she was fun. And looked fantastic from head to toe.
> But how narcissistic or maybe she just can't sing anyone else's songs.  She is only karaoking  to her own songs!!!



Do they get to choose the songs or is it chosen for them by James?


----------



## Freckles1

This was the best 15 minutes of my life in  the last 24 hours!!!! So freaking hilarious  and very cool!! She rocks!! And he is absolutely hysterical!!!


----------



## scarlet555

I don't know who chooses the songs, but with Adele, she was singing Nicki Minaj and other artist. I think James lets them choose or ask them for favorite artist.  IDK for sure.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> I don't know who chooses the songs, but with Adele, she was singing Nicki Minaj and other artist. I think James lets them choose or ask them for favorite artist.  IDK for sure.


Looks like the original intent was for them to sing their own songs. IIRC, Mariah and Stevie Wonder sang their own songs too. Adele sang her songs at the beginning of her carpool. I haven't seen all of them but the ones I saw, they mostly sang their own songs. 



> How did Carpool Karoake start?
> I wrote a sitcom at home called Gavin and Stacey and I played a character [from] that show on Comic Relief, a big televised charity event that airs every two years on the BBC. One of those sketches featured me and George Michael singing in the car. [Gavin and Stacey producer/director and Late Late Show executive producer] Ben Winston and I always thought there was something very joyful about someone very, very famous singing their songs in an ordinary situation. We just had this idea: Los Angeles, traffic, the carpool lane  maybe this is something we could pull off.



http://nypost.com/2015/10/05/the-secret-behind-james-cordens-carpool-karaoke-sensation/


----------



## scarlet555

berrydiva said:


> Looks like the original intent was for them to sing their own songs. IIRC, Mariah and Stevie Wonder sang their own songs too. Adele sang her songs at the beginning of her carpool. I haven't seen all of them but the ones I saw, they mostly sang their own songs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/10/05/the-secret-behind-james-cordens-carpool-karaoke-sensation/



I am relieved to hear most everyone sang their own songs!!!!!
I loved her on the show and she looked so freaking radiant, it was sick.  She really, really looks good.
I really need her make up artist to show me how to do her make up!


----------



## hellomashimaro

Her eye make up was soooooooo nice- it made her eyes GLOW and now i REALLY need to find out what kind of contacts she wears


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can never insert youtube links correnctly, but the carpool karaoke with James Corden is adorable!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=817&v=qQIsdod0LWo


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


>





Thanks


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh, I'm sorry about the dup!

Texting Leo was so funny.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

"You mean tonight, boo boo? Club wise?" 

This was the best carpool karaoke ever - love Leo   

Jennifer looks amazing!


----------



## mundodabolsa

The karaoke was funny but it only showed how little actual singing talent she has when every other artist's carpool karaoke segments tend to do the exact opposite.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I am watching Shades of Blue just now and her boy toy has a small part.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That video was great. lol.


----------



## Chanel Belle

Cinamonn_girl said:


> "You mean tonight, boo boo? Club wise?"
> 
> This was the best carpool karaoke ever - love Leo
> 
> Jennifer looks amazing!



Leonardo's reply cracked me up  Of course she meant club-wise - what else could she have meant??


----------



## Sassys

AI Finale


----------



## berrydiva

She looks nice. Her legs....think I'm making today a leg day.


----------



## Sassys

LAX after AI Finale


----------



## morgan20

Is that song about her current boyfriend?


----------



## LValicious

morgan20 said:


> Is that song about her current boyfriend?




Thank you for your reply. It made my Friday! LOL


----------



## scarlet555

morgan20 said:


> is that song about her current boyfriend?



lol!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its a bad song, made worse by the fact it was done with that sleazy Dr Luke, who Keisha is accusing.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I hated the finale dress and the performance. She has looked so much better all season long. And the butt antics at the end were shameful.


----------



## Docjeun

MarvelGirl said:


> I hated the finale dress and the performance. She has looked so much better all season long. And the butt antics at the end were shameful.



Exactly, she needs to grow up!
The first song was ridiculous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AI is starting to be all about her.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> AI is starting to be all about her.



AI is over, so how can it start to be about her?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> AI is over, so how can it start to be about her?







dangerouscurves said:


> AI is starting to be all about her.




Who is AL


----------



## White Orchid

clydekiwi said:


> Who is AL



American Idol, I believe.


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Who is AL



It's a capital i, not the letter L.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Who is AL



Where do you see an L?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Where do you see an L?




It was a typo. I get it. American idol


----------



## berrydiva

NewLook said:


> Was she better at acting , dancing or singing? She has done so many movies both in person and just her voice (Ice Age), it crazy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh7OV9NbcC4



She most certainly cannot sing and her acting is pretty cringeworthy...she can dance her butt of though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her last performance was an absolute mess - the song was stupid and all that stiff butt shaking was just....


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wish she would stop doing that "sultry face" of hers...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She really needs to leave music alone. Her efforts are just downright cringeworthy at this point.


----------



## Brandless

ByeKitty said:


> I wish she would stop doing that "sultry face" of hers...




Haha, I agree! JLo and Lea Michele take that sultry look seriously.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I have to say though, she has killer cheekbones.


----------



## scarlet555

At this point I dont even know if her cheekones are real, nor her butt...


----------



## Tivo

^^^I think they are. She just lost lots of weight.


----------



## Docjeun

Dreadful pictures


----------



## ChanelMommy

What is going on here with her pictures? Not a fan.


----------



## NicolesCloset

ChanelMommy said:


> What is going on here with her pictures? Not a fan.


I think they are going for artsy fartsy and it's not doing her Any favors[emoji107] 

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She really needs to leave music alone. Her efforts are just downright cringeworthy at this point.



+1 I have no idea how she even got a residency in Vegas. Her music catalogue isn't great nor are her album sales.


----------



## bisousx

There's nothing fake about her cheekbones! wth


----------



## Prima Ballerina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She really needs to leave music alone. Her efforts are just downright cringeworthy at this point.


Agree, has she had a single hit except "on the floor" in the last 10 years? I thought it can't get much worse than that horrendous "pappi" song but her latest one is just as bad. I wonder how long she intends to keep going, does she seriously want to be 50 years old and singing about big booty, cause it looks like she has no plans to stop any time soon.


----------



## berrydiva

Did she really lose a lot of weight or did they photoshop the life out of her thighs?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Prima Ballerina said:


> Agree, has she had a single hit except "on the floor" in the last 10 years? I thought it can't get much worse than that horrendous "pappi" song but her latest one is just as bad. I wonder how long she intends to keep going, does she seriously want to be 50 years old and singing about big booty, cause it looks like she has no plans to stop any time soon.



I honestly don't think she's had a real hit since her Jenny from the Block/All I have days. I think that was her peak musically.

Those W mag shots are horrid. If these are the best pics from the shoot, I hate to see what the outtakes look like.


----------



## raffifi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I honestly don't think she's had a real hit since her Jenny from the Block/All I have days. I think that was her peak musically.
> 
> Those W mag shots are horrid. If these are the best pics from the shoot, I hate to see what the outtakes look like.


 
Yes to both!
And I think it was also her peak with movies (maid in manhattan, the wedding planner..). She was a huge deal back then....at least in Europe.


I still think she is gorgeous and has a body tdf.


----------



## Docjeun

Prima Ballerina said:


> Agree, has she had a single hit except "on the floor" in the last 10 years? I thought it can't get much worse than that horrendous "pappi" song but her latest one is just as bad. I wonder how long she intends to keep going, does she seriously want to be 50 years old and singing about big booty, cause it looks like she has no plans to stop any time soon.




When I see someone who is a mother act like that the first thing I think of are her children, I guess they are used to the craziness, I would be so embarassed!  Is there a spell check on here somewhere btw?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her kids are like 7 or 8 (?) yrs old, I don't think they are quite at the point where they feel embarrassed by what she's doing.


----------



## Docjeun

In my experience children at that age are aware of so much more than some people think they are, I have a "hunch" that they know.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Maybe, I personally can't see it though.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks hot. That colour blue is such a lovely hue.  And that bag!


----------



## Docjeun

Those heels are so ridiculous, no wonder all these women have to have a man to hang on too.


----------



## Sassys

4/25/16


----------



## berrydiva

Her street style always seem effortlessly put together.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great in the blue dress and the pic above. She can do no wrong in my book, lol. Have always loved JLo!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I prefer her street style over everything! It's just effortless


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> .



That's it, I wanna be jlo when I grow up...


----------



## Freckles1

She's cool


----------



## clydekiwi

I love her style


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 4/25/16


I love that purse!


----------



## Sassys

Miami


----------



## ChanelMommy

I still can't believe she is with him..


----------



## uhpharm01

tweegy said:


> That's it, I wanna be jlo when I grow up...



Same here. I want my body to look like hers. She looks so good.


----------



## Lounorada

*Miami, Florida on May 6, 2016. *

Zimbio


----------



## Sassys

Nyc-5/16/16


----------



## berrydiva

I don't like what that dress is doing to her boobs.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I don't like what that dress is doing to her boobs.




+1.  That dress is like a straight jacket for boobs.


----------



## Lounorada

Her poor boobs, that looks painful. 
All you had to do J.Lo was size-UP, it ain't that difficult.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't like what that dress is doing to her boobs.


Or legs.


----------



## Grande Latte

JLo always looks great in a knit, anything that has a bit of elastic, even just 2%. 

She can't really pull off a woven. Wovens don't have any give. Wovens are better on really thin girls or models.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I don't like what that dress is doing to her boobs.







mkr said:


> Or legs.




Or neck. 

Overall that dress makes her look short and stumpy.


----------



## Sassys

5/16/16


----------



## ChanelMommy

That yellow is a no-no


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that but it's not working on her.


----------



## Lounorada

That shade of yellow is not her colour. That outfit would have looked great on someone with dark hair.


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> That shade of yellow is not her colour. That outfit would have looked great on someone with dark hair.




Yes!!


----------



## Watson241

PrincessMe said:


> Can we have a Jennifer Lopez thread? Love her!!!
> 
> Here she is recently in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And visiting Washington, DC


I need to know her skin care regiment! She is flawless!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez is not only known for her talent and beauty, but also for her incredibly toned figure.

The 46-year-old showed off her amazing curves in a patterned bikini top and white shorts while hosting her debut Carnival Del Sol party at Drai's Beachclub at The Cromwell Hotel.

The singer revealed her flat midriff, pert derriere and svelte legs in the triangle top and Daisy Dukes on Sunday at the Las Vegas hot spot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sting-Las-Vegas-pool-party.html#ixzz4AC3PPeti


----------



## ChanelMommy

That hat tho..lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That hat is huge, I love it. The rest of the look is a no for me.


----------



## tweegy

Lol that hat [emoji23][emoji23]

She looks great tho


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She loves posing with her mouth open and look stupid every time she  does it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I love it, very JLo, not something I would wear, but she certainly pulls it off. 

I wonder how long she will be able to have this incredible body, she is already defying age and gravity.


----------



## randr21

Big hats look so good on her


----------



## Sassys

6/8/16


----------



## tweegy

Is she sleep walking? Why is her mouth open? [emoji23]

She looks pretty as usual tho


----------



## tomz_grl

That's her 'sexy' look. &#128530;


----------



## BadAzzBish

tomz_grl said:


> That's her 'sexy' look. &#128530;


It's so TIRED!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BadAzzBish said:


> It's so TIRED!




Yes and she does it in every photo. She looks stupid


----------



## Grande Latte

I love JLo. She's my fashion icon. Most of the time she photographs well, she commands the cameras, once or twice she slips up, but still the photos are never really that bad.

I love how she's always on top of fashion, able to pick up flattering clothes, and at the same time always stay true to herself. She's really incredibly sexy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

She is definitely pretty, but is the open mouth poses considered sexy. I guess I don't get it.


----------



## mkr

She looks better now than she did 15 years ago.

However, she's about 46 or so?  I'll be honest, I looked pretty good at that age too. Not saying I looked anything like Jennifer??  But it's the time in your life when you pretty much come full circle and are comfortable with your self and are more confident.  You have the time to take better care of yourself and it is true.  When you feel good, you look good.:sunnies


----------



## bunnyr

mkr said:


> She looks better now than she did 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> However, she's about 46 or so?  I'll be honest, I looked pretty good at that age too. Not saying I looked anything like Jennifer??  But it's the time in your life when you pretty much come full circle and are comfortable with your self and are more confident.  You have the time to take better care of yourself and it is true.  When you feel good, you look good.:sunnies




Honestly this largely depend on your genes. So for someone who personally have those genes and most friends of mine also do,  it's not a surprise or anything "so amazing" or out of the ordinary to "look a couple of decades younger", and without plastic surgery. For us it's just normal and we don't get a compliment for it lol! I'm in my mid 30s but am always mistaken for a teenager's age especially if I dress very casual. I do look younger than most high school freshmen especially when standing next to them.


----------



## tweegy

bunnyr said:


> Honestly this largely depend on your genes. So for someone who personally have those genes and most friends of mine also do,  it's not a surprise or anything "so amazing" or out of the ordinary to "look a couple of decades younger", and without plastic surgery. For us it's just normal and we don't get a compliment for it lol! I'm in my mid 30s but am always mistaken for a teenager's age especially if I dress very casual. I do look younger than most high school freshmen especially when standing next to them.




Yeh, genes and lifestyle. Folks don't know what excessive smoking and sun does. Even from young I'm loading up the most spf and friends cooking in the sun.. Nope.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Yeh, genes and lifestyle. Folks don't know what excessive smoking and sun does. Even from young I'm loading up the most spf and friends cooking in the sun.. Nope.


Well I'm 53 now and definitely on a downward spiral!

I give one word of advice - SUNSCREEN


----------



## bunnyr

tweegy said:


> Yeh, genes and lifestyle. Folks don't know what excessive smoking and sun does. Even from young I'm loading up the most spf and friends cooking in the sun.. Nope.




This is right. In my culture we tend to not welcome basting in the sun lol. All about the spf, hats, etc to cover up skin exposure.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Well I'm 53 now and definitely on a downward spiral!
> 
> I give one word of advice - SUNSCREEN





bunnyr said:


> This is right. In my culture we tend to not welcome basting in the sun lol. All about the spf, hats, etc to cover up skin exposure.



Yep, SPF

Here is a sun island so folks always in the sun. from my late teens I'm on preserving my skin.


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons-6/20/16


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love that black maxi on her and that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sassys

Back to business: Hillary resumes campaign with money-spinning fundraiser featuring Hollywood heavyweights Leo, JLo and more as it emerges she has a much bigger war chest than ***** 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Loand-Sarah-Jessica-Parker.html#ixzz4CEooLNtq


----------



## Grande Latte

Love her sunglasses.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, stunning as always.


----------



## azania

Grande Latte said:


> Love her sunglasses.



Me too! Can anyone id them? I know they are fendi...


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> She looks better now than she did 15 years ago.
> 
> However, she's about 46 or so?  I'll be honest, I looked pretty good at that age too. Not saying I looked anything like Jennifer??  But it's the time in your life when you pretty much come full circle and are comfortable with your self and are more confident.  You have the time to take better care of yourself and it is true.  When you feel good, you look good.:sunnies



Yes!!!! 45 and loving it!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is shooting her NBC TV series Shades Of Blue in New York City this summer.

But on Saturday Jennifer Lopez took a break from playing cop Harlee Santos to pop up to the Los Angeles premiere of her new film Ice Age: Collision Course. The beauty voices the character of Shira in the animated tale about animals that team up to deal with a possible meteor strike.

The 46-year-old stunner looked youthful in a strapless white dress that had a sheer lace bolero jacket with pirate sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-Age-Collision-Course-LA.html#ixzz4EbtS44KO


----------



## morgan20

Not loving the dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks tired. 

The first two Ice Age movies were cute but it's tired at this point. I hope this is the last one.


----------



## Tivo

You know how there are some celebs you just like looking at? That's JLo for me. And Rihanna and Candice Swanpoel.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> You know how there are some celebs you just like looking at? That's JLo for me. And Rihanna and Candice Swanpoel.


True -- easy on the eyes. JLo for and Rihanna for sure, because they are more than a beautiful face.


----------



## Sasha2012

This star has been turning heads for decades and, by the looks of it, has many more years of stopping people in their tracks to come.

Forget the dirty thirties, it is all about the foxy forties - just ask Jennifer Lopez.

The star celebrated her 47th in style in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Saturday night surrounded by a who is who of the music world and still managed to shine the brightest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kardashian-Calvin-Harris.html#ixzz4FNeAWnIV


----------



## ChanelMommy

Gah can't believe she is 47!


----------



## mkr

Not crazy about that outfit.


----------



## clu13

From CR7's Instagram - she looks happy and who could blame her [emoji173]️


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> This star has been turning heads for decades and, by the looks of it, has many more years of stopping people in their tracks to come.
> 
> Forget the dirty thirties, it is all about the foxy forties - just ask Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> The star celebrated her 47th in style in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Saturday night surrounded by a who is who of the music world and still managed to shine the brightest.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kardashian-Calvin-Harris.html#ixzz4FNeAWnIV


I really need to get a personal trainer and get to the gym. She looks so good.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She is shooting her NBC TV series Shades Of Blue in New York City this summer.
> 
> But on Saturday Jennifer Lopez took a break from playing cop Harlee Santos to pop up to the Los Angeles premiere of her new film Ice Age: Collision Course. The beauty voices the character of Shira in the animated tale about animals that team up to deal with a possible meteor strike.
> 
> The 46-year-old stunner looked youthful in a strapless white dress that had a sheer lace bolero jacket with pirate sleeves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-Age-Collision-Course-LA.html#ixzz4EbtS44KO



Who is this? Why is she not serving us her half-open-mouth-porn-star face?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> This star has been turning heads for decades and, by the looks of it, has many more years of stopping people in their tracks to come.
> 
> Forget the dirty thirties, it is all about the foxy forties - just ask Jennifer Lopez.
> 
> The star celebrated her 47th in style in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Saturday night surrounded by a who is who of the music world and still managed to shine the brightest.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kardashian-Calvin-Harris.html#ixzz4FNeAWnIV



Kim k really ruined the picture


----------



## Sasha2012

She celebrated her 47th birthday with Kim Kardashian and Maria Menounos on Saturday night in Las Vegas.

But that was not enough for Jennfier Lopez.

On Sunday evening the All I Have concert siren was at it again as she threw yet another bash, this one at The Nobu Villa Suite in Caesar's Palace. And instead of hot women, there were hot men attendance, including footballer Cristiano Ronaldo (who'd been briefly linked to Kardashian in 2010) as well as singer Fabolos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldo-instead-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4FaPpiKDl


----------



## arnott

She looks great!


----------



## Lounorada

That colour looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## tweegy

So she had a thot party and a not so thot party... ok


----------



## LavenderIce

tweegy said:


> So she had a thot party and a not so thot party... ok



Not so thot party.  lol  I almost thought it was a not thot party then I saw French Toast in the pics.


----------



## berrydiva

She is gymspiration. I want to make sure I can be as fit as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## mkr

I''ll coach you


----------



## Sassys




----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^J Lo can rock that outfit like nobody's biz...love her sunglasses!


----------



## berrydiva

i see she was feeling a little Jenny from da block today.


----------



## Lounorada

*At the InStyle gifting suite in Brentwood on August 14, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## kittenslingerie

Oh wow that once is horrible on her. Makes her torso look so short and wide.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I read that JLo is gonna play Griselda Blanco in an upcoming HBO movie. I may have to check that out.

Question the talent all you want but you can't deny the woman works. If nothing else, she about her coin and steady cashing a check. I respect it.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I read that JLo is gonna play Griselda Blanco in an upcoming HBO movie. I may have to check that out.
> 
> Question the talent all you want but you can't deny the woman works. If nothing else, she about her coin and steady cashing a check. I respect it.



Wonder if she will gain weight for the role.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she will gain weight for the role.


^This! She's miscast imho. If this is on HBO they couldve gotten America Ferrera or someone that has more...err...wholesome looks as the real 'Godmother' was short and matronly.


----------



## prettyprincess

My sister saw JLo in NYC a few weeks ago, said she looks very strong and was wearing Jessica Simpson fancy. Go figure!


----------



## mari_merry

In East Hampton on August 20, 2016


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

prettyprincess said:


> My sister saw JLo in NYC a few weeks ago, said she looks very strong and was wearing Jessica Simpson fancy. Go figure!



She looks strong? You mean like a bodybuilder?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She celebrated her 47th birthday with Kim Kardashian and Maria Menounos on Saturday night in Las Vegas.
> 
> But that was not enough for Jennfier Lopez.
> 
> On Sunday evening the All I Have concert siren was at it again as she threw yet another bash, this one at The Nobu Villa Suite in Caesar's Palace. And instead of hot women, there were hot men attendance, including footballer Cristiano Ronaldo (who'd been briefly linked to Kardashian in 2010) as well as singer Fabolos.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldo-instead-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz4FaPpiKDl



What was French Twist doing there? Ugh she invited all the Z-listers!
And your can fry an egg on Ronaldo's face.


----------



## GoGlam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I read that JLo is gonna play Griselda Blanco in an upcoming HBO movie. I may have to check that out.
> 
> Question the talent all you want but you can't deny the woman works. If nothing else, she about her coin and steady cashing a check. I respect it.



That would be pretty cool! She was a man eater supposedly!


----------



## GoGlam

dangerouscurves said:


> What was French Twist doing there? Ugh she invited all the Z-listers!
> And your can fry an egg on Ronaldo's face.



These are people she's worked with and her friends.  You can call them Z listers, but these people are making money and some of them have been around for a decade or two.  French Montana works for Diddy and we all know the connection Diddy and Jennifer had/kind of still have... Plus, she seems to put social climbing on the back burner nowadays since she's very busy and in demand, regardless of hanging with A listers.


----------



## prettyprincess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks strong? You mean like a bodybuilder?



No, meaning that she looks solid. She said her body looks extremely toned and strong. Also that her behind isn't as big as it looks in pics.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> These are people she's worked with and her friends.  You can call them Z listers, but these people are making money and some of them have been around for a decade or two.  French Montana works for Diddy and we all know the connection Diddy and Jennifer had/kind of still have... Plus, she seems to put social climbing on the back burner nowadays since she's very busy and in demand, regardless of hanging with A listers.



I was just going to say.. It looks like she's kept the same friends for years and doesn't drop them just because they're not in the spotlight anymore. Who knows how many people must have ditched Leah Reminy after she denounced Scientology and basically stopped getting gigs... But Jlo's been there for her regardless.


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> I was just going to say.. It looks like she's kept the same friends for years and doesn't drop them just because they're not in the spotlight anymore. Who knows how many people must have ditched Leah Reminy after she denounced Scientology and basically stopped getting gigs... But Jlo's been there for her regardless.



I agree. She seems like a good spirit and everyone flocks to her and wants to be around her.


----------



## Sassys

*Jennifer Lopez and Beau 'Casper' Smart Have Split, Says Source: 'It Wasn't Anything Dramatic
http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-breakup*


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> What was French Twist doing there? Ugh she invited all the Z-listers!
> And your can fry an egg on Ronaldo's face.


Girl. French has moved up. He used that girl to get some exposure and it's worked well for him. Kudos to him.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> *Jennifer Lopez and Beau 'Casper' Smart Have Split, Says Source: 'It Wasn't Anything Dramatic
> http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lopez-casper-smart-breakup*


----------



## mkr

I hope she finds a real man with his own life and his own money.


----------



## uhpharm01

Wow


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd love to see the Blanco movie. But she cannot act and will screw it up.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on August 25, 2016


----------



## mkr

She looks pregnant or chubby in that outfit.  She's neither but looks it to me...


----------



## Divalish

mkr said:


> She looks pregnant or chubby in that outfit.  She's neither but looks it to me...


Yea, so not a good look for her. I need my sexy JLo, this is no bueno.


----------



## tokyo47

It's nice to see she looks like any other women without makeup or hair extensions. She must have a great makeup artist because she can go from looking ho-hum to looking  super hot!

Sent from my XT1034 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks rough in that pic.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh boy lol.  Makeup really does work wonders.  Yesterday I just added the slightest bit of eyeliner to my upper eyelids and my colleague asked me why I looked different as in prettier lol.  If only I could be ar$ed to do more than just wear eyeliner


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> Oh boy lol.  Makeup really does work wonders.  Yesterday I just added the slightest bit of eyeliner to my upper eyelids and my colleague asked me why I looked different as in prettier lol.  If only I could be ar$ed to do more than just wear eyeliner


I love doing a full face of makeup especially for weddings.  One night after we got back I took off half my makeup and I startled myself! LOL


----------



## bisousx

terebina786 said:


> I love doing a full face of makeup especially for weddings.  One night after we got back I took off half my makeup and I startled myself! LOL



There's no in between for me. Either I'm tired & paunchy (a la Devil Wears Prada) or full glam. People used to asked me if I was feeling ill when I went out without eyeliner. Hahaha


----------



## Oryx816

terebina786 said:


> I love doing a full face of makeup especially for weddings.  One night after we got back I took off half my makeup and I startled myself! LOL



Lol!  When I wear full makeup, my daughter always wants me to remove it on one half of my face while leaving the other side intact, so she can see the difference.  It is startling.


----------



## Grande Latte

She's got hourglass figure so looks incredible in fitted dresses but awful in casual baggy daywear. But once in a while it's ok. I just think she needs to date men who are in her league.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on August 27, 2016


----------



## pixiejenna

I like that sweatshirt with all the flowers on it.

Also jlo doesn't want to date someone in her league. She wants someone below her, so she can maintain the power in the relationship. If she dated someone at her level they would challenge her, I think that she just wants to have fun now.  I don't think that she'd be opposed to finding Mr right to spend the rest of her life with. But she got her kids with Anthony so I think that she's pretty content on the home front. So I think that she just wants to have fun and be with guys who are willing to cater to her needs more so than ones who won't. And honestly put in minimal effort in at her end.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yuki85

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3430880



I like that jacket!


----------



## Sasha2012

Their marriage ended two years ago, but Jennifer Lopez and Marc Anthony proved their ongoing friendship is nothing short of harmonious during a surprise duet on Saturday evening.

The former couple were reunited, albeit temporarily, at Radio City Music Hall in New York City, where Marc was performing for the very first time.

Taking to the stage in a plunging black dress, Jennifer, 47, surprised her ex-husband before joining him for a duet in Spanish.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joins-onstage-Spanish-duet.html#ixzz4IerbCUqf


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  When I wear full makeup, my daughter always wants me to remove it on one half of my face while leaving the other side intact, so she can see the difference.  It is startling.


And then she bursts out laughing right?    Sorry...


----------



## White Orchid

And now she's back to looking hot again lol.

Her ex is just so scrawny


----------



## berrydiva

I love that Jenny Lo is almost 50 and sh*ting on these other chicks out here younger than her. Her body is bad!


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> And then she bursts out laughing right?    Sorry...



Lol!  No, but I do.  

My daughter is a sweetheart and always says, "I think you are beautiful both ways Mama".  Where does she get these crazy ideas?


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  No, but I do.
> 
> My daughter is a sweetheart and always says, "I think you are beautiful both ways Mama".  Where does she get these crazy ideas?


Aww, I would never have dissed my Mum, ever.  It's like sacrilege in my world.  Your Daughter is a good girl


----------



## mari_merry

At the "Epic Summer" bash in New York on August 28, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Heading to film "Shades of Blue" in New York on August 30, 2016


----------



## Lounorada

*Spotted out in New York.*

Tumblr


----------



## ChanelMommy

She has big feet lol but love her hair!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love that jumpsuit


----------



## prettyprincess

Any Id on the jumpsuit and sunglasses?


----------



## Deco

Lou will have the precise ID for you, but I was wearing a jumpsuit just like this yesterday!  mine's made of black gauze and white embroidery down the front, and made by Love Stitch.  Not the same, but same style.

This is the one by Love Stitch, Mykonos style I think it's called.


----------



## Deco

They also carry this style in rayon/spandex solids on Amazon for pretty cheap, though I don't have this one to know how it fits or feels
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OC35GWS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mkr

She looks good with the curly shorter hair.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 10, 2016


----------



## Lounorada

*Leaving a studio in NYC on October 3, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

She's making me ready for the fall


----------



## Tivo

Those pants look horrible on her. Just horrible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The top half was ok but that pants and the shoes aren't cute.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her face looks different or maybe it's just the angle of the picture.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez is currently working on new music.

The 47-year-old singer was spotted arriving to a recording studio in Miami on Sunday to work on a Latin album which is being produced by her ex-husband Marc Anthony.

This just comes just after the friendly exes looked as intimate as ever while performing a concert for Hillary ******* at Bayfront Park Amphitheater in Miami on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-ex-husband-Marc-Anthony.html#ixzz4OcjWgSlZ


----------



## Deco

Nothing says vote like a bare butt.


----------



## Compass Rose

I hope all those other photos I just saw of her performance close up were photoshopped.  And if they werent, I love the message that she sends specifically for the venue where she performed.  Trying not to be political here.  She and Madonna's message.........so enlightening.


----------



## mkr

All I know is that's an ugly outfit.


----------



## Jayne1

Why do I find him so attractive? lol


----------



## Sasha2012

It was the Kim Kardashian selfie that drew well over a million likes.

And perhaps Jennifer Lopez is hoping lightning will strike twice, as the hit-maker took to Instagram on Thursday to share a very seductive selfie of herself clad in a bathing suit that bore a resemblance to the one Kim wore in her iconic mirror snap from 2013.

The 47-year-old hit maker wore a black, high cut bathing suit that flashed plenty of side boob and her posterior.

Read more:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...snap-reality-star-posted-three-years-ago.html


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is bad.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I like that sweatshirt with all the flowers on it.
> 
> Also jlo doesn't want to date someone in her league. She wants someone below her, so she can maintain the power in the relationship. If she dated someone at her level they would challenge her, I think that she just wants to have fun now.  I don't think that she'd be opposed to finding Mr right to spend the rest of her life with. But she got her kids with Anthony so I think that she's pretty content on the home front. So I think that she just wants to have fun and be with guys who are willing to cater to her needs more so than ones who won't. And honestly put in minimal effort in at her end.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I've gotta give Beyonce credit for realizing that a g-string isn't the most appropriate attire when you're endorsing Hillary for president and actually wearing a suit.  JLo please, there is a time and place for everything, and this isn't the time for your a** in our faces.


----------



## arnott

Seems like she's going, "Big big booty what you got a big booty!  VOTE!"


----------



## Wildflower22

She's beautiful but too old for this.


----------



## LavenderIce

Wildflower22 said:


> She's beautiful but too old for this.


ITA!


----------



## Grande Latte

JLo's very beautiful, but there's really no need for the over-exposure.


----------



## troubadour

In the midst of her jam-packed schedule, Jennifer Lopez earned a well-deserved night out in NYC on Saturday with her younger sister. 

The 47-year-old actress dined with ABC News journalist Lynda Lopez, 45, as the siblings stopped by the Italian eatery, Nello, on Manhattan's Upper West Side.

The Puerto Rican beauty wowed in a partly see-through white turtleneck top, denim jeans, and a long, tan-colored coat. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-Lynda-45-fun-dining-NYC.html#ixzz4PLIBuTOo




 

Sister, sister! The 45-year-old ABC News journalist spent quality time with her older sister as she looked great in a blue sweater, denim jeans and a pea coat


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Wildflower22 said:


> She's beautiful but too old for this.


This so much, when is she going to stop? And I am all for women wearing whatever they want and being sexy at any age if that's what they're into, but there comes a point when it's just desparate and it needs to be put away, no matter how hot you are.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> It was the Kim Kardashian selfie that drew well over a million likes.
> 
> And perhaps Jennifer Lopez is hoping lightning will strike twice, as the hit-maker took to Instagram on Thursday to share a very seductive selfie of herself clad in a bathing suit that bore a resemblance to the one Kim wore in her iconic mirror snap from 2013.
> 
> The 47-year-old hit maker wore a black, high cut bathing suit that flashed plenty of side boob and her posterior.
> 
> Read more:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...snap-reality-star-posted-three-years-ago.html



She looks great!     100 times better than Kim!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can anyone ID her fur trimmed jacket in the pic above?


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg love the fuzzy love each sweater which I'm guessing is insanely expensive.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Omg love the fuzzy love each sweater which I'm guessing is insanely expensive.



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4&cadevice=c&gclid=CLuz75XGntACFZZZhgodgW8Hfw


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4&cadevice=c&gclid=CLuz75XGntACFZZZhgodgW8Hfw


Thanks Sassys! Ouch I was guessing around 1000 but 1500.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

I need that jacket for the winter but I need it to come down to my ankles and have the knit elasticy wrist thingy and have a pull string around the hood....you know what, I need to just not go out in the winter.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I need that jacket for the winter but I need it to come down to my ankles and have the knit elasticy wrist thingy and have a pull string around the hood....you know what, I need to just not go out in the winter.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I need that jacket for the winter but I need it to come down to my ankles and have the knit elasticy wrist thingy and have a pull string around the hood....you know what, I need to just not go out in the winter.


You need a snow suit.


----------



## baglover1973

Grande Latte said:


> JLo's very beautiful, but there's really no need for the over-exposure.


+1  screams thirsty to me


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez resumed her Las Vegas residency on Friday night after almost four months away.

And she had her two littlest fans by her side.

The 47-year-old shared a cute snapshot to Instagram which showed her eight-year-old twins Max and Emme hanging out backstage ahead of the show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...esumes-Las-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz4SYdnpfLg


----------



## Lounorada

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone ID her fur trimmed jacket in the pic above?


Nicole Benisti
https://www.nicolebenisti.com/en_us/nicole-benisti-15/chelsea-16205/chelsea-16144


----------



## arnott

Who's planning to watch her on World of Dance?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her makeup looks angry at her.


----------



## mkr

oo_let_me_see said:


> Her makeup looks angry at her.


She looks Kim K-ish


----------



## Sasha2012

Musicians Jennifer Lopez, 47, and Drake, 30, have seemingly confirmed that they are an item.

A loved-up picture appeared on both of their Official Instagram pages in the early hours of Wednesday morning, and even though it came with no explanation, it seemed to be enough to reaffirm the tryst.

The cuddling holiday post won't be something that his ex-girlfriend Rihanna, 28, is waking up to, since it comes just one day after the news that she unfollowed her love rival, this weekend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ship-share-smitten-picture.html#ixzz4U9xVUhcv


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I know a Drake stimulus does wonder for music careers but it will not help hers. That ship has sailed. 
Otherwise this is an infinite upgrade from her last boyfriend/employee.


----------



## Deco

She unfollowed JLo?  Is she following Drake though?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Deco said:


> She unfollowed JLo?  Is she following Drake though?




I wish I didn't know this but she hasn't followed him in years.


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wish I didn't know this but she hasn't followed him in years.


Aww, don't worry, we all have our skeletons.  I'm truly ashamed that I know so much about the Ks!


----------



## Lounorada

I don't buy this pairing. To me, it screams 'we need attention/ PR arranged relationship'.
But they do look good 'together'.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> I don't buy this pairing. To me, it screams 'we need attention/ PR arranged relationship'.
> But they do look good 'together'.



ITA.  I believe this "relationship" is just as real as Mariah's with her dancer.


----------



## baglover1973

agreed reeks of PR stunt....aren't they recording a song together????


----------



## berrydiva

Drake is a drama queen so I'm not buying this "relationship". What's his harem doing?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

wait…. I read somewhere that she was getting back together with Marc Anthony? And WTH happened with Casper? When did they break up?!


----------



## knasarae

I don't believe this either.  J.Lo doesn't seem to like relationships where her SO shines brighter than she does.  I just don't see it.


----------



## mkr

knasarae said:


> I don't believe this either.  J.Lo doesn't seem to like relationships where her SO shines brighter than she does.  I just don't see it.


Marc shines brighter than JLo?  I could never date/marry someone skinnier than me.  He is scrawny.  And not handsome or sexy.


----------



## knasarae

mkr said:


> Marc shines brighter than JLo?  I could never date/marry someone skinnier than me.  He is scrawny.  And not handsome or sexy.


No I was referring to Drake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Benny Medina is behind this PR relationship, he needs his butt kicked!  He's been in the game too long for this foolishness


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> If Benny Medina is behind this PR relationship, he needs his butt kicked!  He's been in the game too long for this foolishness



Who do you think probably took the pic? lol. You know Benny is the 3rd wheel in all of her relationships. Real or fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who do you think probably took the pic? lol. You know Benny is the 3rd wheel in all of her relationships. Real or fake.


I know... I know  (hangs head in shame)

I guess Benny said to himself "i gotta eat"


----------



## TC1

I believe it's PR too, or just trying to get under Diddy's skin (on Drake's part). I don't ever believe anything JLo does after that fake break up with Casper last time when she had that movie to promote.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Drake is a drama queen so I'm not buying this "relationship". *What's his harem doing?*


Probably somewhere making a JLo voodoo doll and wondering when is it going to be their turn to play 'girlfriend'.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hiddleswift vibes except I think they were a real couple that just loved the attention


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think this is about Diddy. That was 20 years ago and it isn't like they are or were rivals. I don't care if he did punch him in the face over a song.

This is about her getting put on musically again or so she thinks and him enjoying the benefit of the attention.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think this is more than an IG pic for attention.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I don't think this is more than an IG pic for attention.


Me too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kissing, grinding and dancing the night away, Jennifer Lopez and Drake certainly look like a couple in a slew of new videos posted on Instagram.

The pair were seen getting close in multiple updates from a party billed as the Winter WonderLand Prom in Vegas on Thursday night.

Several of the videos came with a soundtrack featuring both J Los and Drakes vocals - seemingly confirming rumours of a collaboration.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-duet-plays-background.html#ixzz4UNrSkA4X


----------



## ChanelMommy

Speechless.


----------



## mkr

Fling.


----------



## berrydiva

These two are so corny...the videos make them look even less of an item if anything.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I believe it's PR too, or just trying to get under Diddy's skin (on Drake's part). I don't ever believe anything JLo does after that fake break up with Casper last time when she had that movie to promote.



I confused; why would Diddy care what his ex from over 15yrs ago is doing.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I confused; why would Diddy care what his ex from over 15yrs ago is doing.


He wouldn't.


----------



## Compass Rose

Between Mariah Carey and Jennifer Lopez, I am actually glad to see two female performers who are approaching fifty, make it to the top of the first page of this forum.  However relevant the observation........


----------



## berrydiva

Compass Rose said:


> Between Mariah Carey and Jennifer Lopez, I am actually glad to see two female performers who are approaching fifty, make it to the top of the first page of this forum.  However relevant the observation........


Unfortunately both are at the top of the page for desperately clinging to their relevancy.


----------



## mkr

I will say that Jennifer takes care of herself and shows up to work sober.  Not saying she doesn't lip sync but I'm sure she gives a much better performance.


----------



## Compass Rose

I will give her that.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately both are at the top of the page for desperately clinging to their relevancy.


really....grinding, dancing on tables.  and I'm probably in the minority but I don't think Drake is all that either


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> really....grinding, dancing on tables.  and I'm probably in the minority but I don't think Drake is all that either


I don't get Drake at all.  There are plenty of people I find unattractive, but I can still understand their appeal to others.  I don't get Drake's appeal at all (not as musician, but as attractive dude).


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> I don't get Drake at all.  There are plenty of people I find unattractive, but I can still understand their appeal to others.  I don't get Drake's appeal at all (not as musician, but as attractive dude).


agree.....he's almost creepy to me.....maybe people like him because he's tall?  or the music?


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> agree.....he's almost creepy to me.....maybe people like him because he's tall?  or the music?


He looks dorky to me.  Or at least rated G.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> He looks dorky to me.  Or at least rated G.


I think he looks suited to being a Sesame Street cast member.


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> I think he looks suited to being a Sesame Street cast member.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I think he looks suited to being a Sesame Street cast member.


Exactly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It doesn't matter what he looks like. He's arguably the #1 hit maker right now or at worst top 2. That is the attraction.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> It doesn't matter what he looks like. He's arguably the #1 hit maker right now or at worst top 2. That is the attraction.


not into that genre but okay guess that makes sense


----------



## TC1

Deco said:


> I think he looks suited to being a Sesame Street cast member.


 If you Google the main cast role he played on the Canadian TV show Degrasssi Jr High...You're not too far off. We see you Aubrey.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> not into that genre but okay guess that makes sense


What genre is that?  He's a singer/wrapper but kinda what word am I looking for?


----------



## Deco

Wrapper.   
I'd put him in rap category, but I don't know the micro-subclassifications.  Like heavy metal has death metal, thrash metal, roar metal, etc.  Don't know about rap.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> What genre is that?  He's a singer/wrapper but kinda what word am I looking for?


IDK......I just know I couldn't name a song of his  and I don't care for rap


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> really....grinding, dancing on tables.  and I'm probably in the minority but I don't think Drake is all that either


I don't find him attractive either and can do without his emo rap but he's the number 1 hit maker in the rap world right now and Jenny Lo needs a hit.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What genre is that?  He's a singer/wrapper but kinda what word am I looking for?


He's an emo rapper....constantly singing and whining about his feeling on his tracks.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I don't find him attractive either and can do without his emo rap but he's the number 1 hit maker in the rap world right now and Jenny Lo needs a hit.


I guess...and the fact that he's younger is probably something she thinks makes her look good


----------



## Lounorada

Drake is definitely not the worst looking dude.
I never thought of him as 'attractive' until he grew that beard... It works wonders for him and he should never shave it off.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Drake is definitely not the worst looking dude.
> I never thought of him as 'attractive' until he grew that beard... It works wonders for him and he should never shave it off.


Him growing muscles helped too.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Him growing muscles helped too.


True. I knew I was forgetting something else when I was typing my post above!


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> Drake is definitely not the worst looking dude.
> I never thought of him as 'attractive' until he grew that beard... It works wonders for him and he should never shave it off.


I don't think he's bad looking or ugly at all.  He actually has a pleasant face, which I also find unthreatening and undangerous, like a kindergarten teacher, hence the boner loss.  To me he lacks sex appeal.  I find Ceelo Green sexier, even though he's obviously not blessed with Drake's immaculate packaging.


----------



## morgan20

Deco said:


> I don't think he's bad looking or ugly at all.  He actually has a pleasant face, which I also find unthreatening and undangerous, like a kindergarten teacher, hence the boner loss.  To me he lacks sex appeal.  I find Ceelo Green sexier, even though he's obviously not blessed with Drake's immaculate packaging.



Yes everything about this post apart from Ceelo Green, I am sure there is no one Ceelo is sexier than!


----------



## Deco

morgan20 said:


> Yes everything about this post apart from Ceelo Green, I am sure there is no one Ceelo is sexier than!


Resistance is futile.


----------



## Jayne1

I was reading an article about Palm Beach and Mar-a-Lago and the guy who is not allowed to be named... and in the article, they switched subjects to this, which I thought was funny.  Don't think she'd do this now:
_
 "In 1998, Sean “Puff Daddy” Combs and Jennifer Lopez spent Easter Sunday weekend at Mar-a-Lago. One lunchtime the couple took a stroll on the beach, coming to rest on a beach chair beneath the Bath and Tennis Club’s picture windows, where they commenced what columnist Shannon Donnelly would later call the “Horizontal Rumba.”

“They crawled into one of the Bath and Tennis chairs and were doing the big nasty right beneath the Bath and Tennis’s picture windows with all of the grandmothers having lunch with their grandchildren,” remembers Donnelly, who broke the story in the Palm Beach Daily News."
_
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/201...each-society-and-won-the-fight-for-mar-a-lago


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Drake is definitely not the worst looking dude.
> I never thought of him as 'attractive' until he grew that beard... It works wonders for him and he should never shave it off.


Agree!  The beard does wonders.

I saw him in Chanel, here in Toronto, he was buying a gift and he's quite friendly, talking to everyone, smiling... and he's quite tall.

I like a tall guy.  So many celebs are shrimps.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> View attachment 3564570
> View attachment 3564571


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo is hoping she can luck up and get a "Ain't it funny" or "I'm Real" kinda hit with Drake but it won't happen.

I guess PR stunting really is the movement...


----------



## Sasha2012

People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.























Zimbo


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that dress but they should've done a better job and just built in bra cups.


----------



## Deco

At this point I'm just grateful she wore a bra, but yes, they should have gone with a more discreet solution.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez wore a white bow around her neck and showed her legs in a miniskirt on Wednesday at the NBC Winter Press Tour in Pasadena, California.

The 47-year-old actress stood out in the short-sleeved silky white blouse that featured the large dangling bow tie.

The pop star contrasted her top with a short black leather miniskirt that included multiple buckles on the left side.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ig-bow-tie-miniskirt-press.html#ixzz4WBpV3Mwj


----------



## arnott

World of Dance:



Love the red dress!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWDIiegabe/


----------



## Compass Rose

That open mouth look that she has been wearing for about a year now, is getting mighty old.  Otherwise, she looks her age.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great and in shape, however that open-pouty lips thing: I hate.


----------



## terebina786

Hated her Peoples Choice awards dress... LOVE that blouse/leather skirt outfit though.  I need to find me a blouse like that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is a lot for the PCAs.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Hated her Peoples Choice awards dress... LOVE that blouse/leather skirt outfit though.  *I need to find me a blouse like that*.


If it helps, this is the one she's wearing (by OSMAN)
http://www.barneys.com/product/osman-cotton-poplin-self-tieneck-shirt-504853514.html


----------



## arnott




----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her PCAs dress is really extra especially for a show who gives awards to whoever shows up


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> Hated her Peoples Choice awards dress... LOVE that blouse/leather skirt outfit though.  I need to find me a blouse like that.



I like the blouse too, but too many buckles on that Gucci skirt.


----------



## bisousx

She looks unbelievable. When I get to her age and all I have to show for it are minor, minor eye bags... I'd consider myself extremely blessed. Even with botox, fillers and facelifts, I think it's rare to look as well kept as she does.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I like the blouse too, but too many buckles on that Gucci skirt.


She needs to stand up very carefully.


----------



## White Orchid

The bodice of that dress is stunning but she overdoes it with all those rings she's wearing.  A dress so bejewelled is a statement in itself and needs no further adornment.  Still, she looks fab.


----------



## Sassys

Cracks me up that she act all surprised for the PCA - This award shows tells you before the show if you are winning.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She will never give up the porn mouth.


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> If it helps, this is the one she's wearing (by OSMAN)
> http://www.barneys.com/product/osman-cotton-poplin-self-tieneck-shirt-504853514.html


Thank you!! I have a green tartan pencil skirt I can't wait to wear it with


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Thank you!! I have a green tartan pencil skirt I can't wait to wear it with


You're welcome!


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Thank you!! I have a green tartan pencil skirt I can't wait to wear it with


You can probably get something very similar for a lot cheaper at Nordstroms.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> You can probably get something very similar for a lot cheaper at Nordstroms.


True but I don't mind spending the $$ for staple items.


----------



## Sasha2012

World Of Dance is set to hit TV screens this spring.

And on Wednesday, Jennifer Lopez - the show's executive producer - arrived for a photo call to promote the dance competition series on the NBC Universal lot.

Jennifer, 47, who wowed in a white mini skirt with a matching turtleneck, hit the carpet with her World Of Dance host Jenna Dewan Tatum and judges Derek Hough and Ne-Yo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-white-World-Dance-event.html#ixzz4Wqt0hRKy


----------



## stylemepretty

Leg goals.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh no.  Not her too with the Rapunzel wig/extensions.


----------



## terebina786

What is going on with her makeup?? Specifically her lips.. yikes.


----------



## berrydiva

She's one of the reasons Mariah is mad....standing next to a woman 10 years younger and giving her a run. Jenna looks terrible there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've never liked her legs...they remind of toned chicken legs, lol. I know that doesn't quite make sense but still...

She's looking like early 2000s JLo with that makeup. I wonder how she feels about Drake having dinner with an escort, lol. Even tho we know they're faking the funk he could've waited a little longer before publicly going back to his 'lay it low, spread it wide' ways...


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez wore a white bow around her neck and showed her legs in a miniskirt on Wednesday at the NBC Winter Press Tour in Pasadena, California.
> 
> The 47-year-old actress stood out in the short-sleeved silky white blouse that featured the large dangling bow tie.
> 
> The pop star contrasted her top with a short black leather miniskirt that included multiple buckles on the left side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ig-bow-tie-miniskirt-press.html#ixzz4WBpV3Mwj


that skirt is way too short IMO and her TV show is boring (also IMO).  I tried watching one of the first episodes.  I like cop shows but was not engaged by this one.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> World Of Dance is set to hit TV screens this spring.
> 
> And on Wednesday, Jennifer Lopez - the show's executive producer - arrived for a photo call to promote the dance competition series on the NBC Universal lot.
> 
> Jennifer, 47, who wowed in a white mini skirt with a matching turtleneck, hit the carpet with her World Of Dance host Jenna Dewan Tatum and judges Derek Hough and Ne-Yo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-white-World-Dance-event.html#ixzz4Wqt0hRKy


JLo looks rough there.
Like she did her hair, makeup and got dressed in the dark.

I never thought she was cute before, but Jenna has really messed up her face. She looks like a plastic Cheshire cat now. Not a good look.


----------



## mkr

Looks like she cut her knee shaving


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a woman of many talents.

And Jennifer Lopez can now add shoe designer to that long list.

The stunning 47-year-old singer donned a low-cut blazer dress for the Jennifer Lopez and Giuseppe Zanottis Shoe Capsule Collection launch in Los Angeles on Thursday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-low-cut-white-dress.html#ixzz4Wwe8UI00


----------



## zinacef

Mouth! Oh!  Lips, don't know what to say!  Open mouth breather?


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> JLo looks rough there.
> Like she did her hair, makeup and got dressed in the dark.
> 
> I never thought she was cute before, but Jenna has really messed up her face. She looks like a plastic Cheshire cat now. Not a good look.



Not a good look for J Lo. I think Jenna looks awful because of the black hair and eyebrows, very harsh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face look off...

Most of the shoes from her GZ collection are fug. I only saw two pair that I liked.


----------



## Lounorada

Her face in the last picture... that pout 
She could have at least wore shoes that were the right size and not too big.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Her face in the last picture... that pout
> *She could have at least wore shoes that were the right size and not too big.*



I always wear my size shoes and my feet slide to the front like that in certain shoes.


----------



## Compass Rose

....bow...chicka wow wow........


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her face look off...
> 
> Most of the shoes from her GZ collection are fug. I only saw two pair that I liked.


It's her eyes.  Maybe less liner/mascara?


----------



## Tivo

JLo is the baddest. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## arnott

So Jennifer is starring in Bye Bye Birdie Live!, anyone know what part she'll be playing?         Not the part of the teenager I hope.


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> So Jennifer is starring in Bye Bye Birdie Live!, anyone know what part she'll be playing?         Not the part of the teenager I hope.


How does one lip sync live?


----------



## White Orchid

Stupid facial expression aside, she's smokin'!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

mkr said:


> How does one lip sync live?


OMG, stahp!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> How does one lip sync live?



Same way lots of singers lip sync at concerts


----------



## gazoo

Did she get implants?


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I was reading an article about Palm Beach and Mar-a-Lago and* the guy who is not allowed to be named.*.. and in the article, they switched subjects to this, which I thought was funny.  Don't think she'd do this now:


LOL


Sasha2012 said:


> People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbo


love this dress! BUT...


berrydiva said:


> I really like that dress but *they should've done a better job and just built in bra cups*.


Exactly what I was thinking.



Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez wore a white bow around her neck and showed her legs in a miniskirt on Wednesday at the NBC Winter Press Tour in Pasadena, California.
> 
> The 47-year-old actress stood out in the short-sleeved silky white blouse that featured the large dangling bow tie.
> 
> The pop star contrasted her top with a short black leather miniskirt that included multiple buckles on the left side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ig-bow-tie-miniskirt-press.html#ixzz4WBpV3Mwj



Love this shirt, but I'm sorry, when you have a dress/skirt this short, you do not try to cross your legs. She is showing all of her stuff.



Sasha2012 said:


> She's a woman of many talents.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez can now add shoe designer to that long list.
> 
> The stunning 47-year-old singer donned a low-cut blazer dress for the Jennifer Lopez and Giuseppe Zanottis Shoe Capsule Collection launch in Los Angeles on Thursday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-low-cut-white-dress.html#ixzz4Wwe8UI00



I hate the pout, love the coat dress...I would rock it with some matching capri length pants underneath.


----------



## Sassys

Why do these women in their late 40's insist on being half naked.

*NSFW*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4189626/Jennifer-Lopez-47-shows-underboob.html


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Why do these women in their late 40's insist on being half naked.
> 
> *NSFW*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4189626/Jennifer-Lopez-47-shows-underboob.html


Cuz they are killin' it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmmph, I'm not mad. Her body looks great. People don't bust their behinds in the gym to walk around in turtlenecks and potato sacks, I know I don't. It's hard enough staying in shape in your 20s let alone your mid-late 40s...it's def not an easy feat.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> Why do these women in their late 40's insist on being half naked.
> 
> *NSFW*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4189626/Jennifer-Lopez-47-shows-underboob.html



She looks great and her body is absolutely fit and in shape. Being over 40 doesn't mean it's long skirts and turtlenecks, she has worked for that body and deserves to show it off. She's an inspiration!


----------



## Tivo

I can't be mad at #goals.


----------



## Lounorada

A little under-boob is nothing when her body looks as incredible as that.
Now, JLo is what one would call a 'fitness aficionado' and should be telling us _all_ how she does it, not Khloe Kardashian with her soft-as-cookie-dough, shop bought body...


----------



## roses5682

I loved her in that black dress [emoji156]


----------



## Compass Rose

I give her credit for her stamina.  But I will bet she spends 4 or 5 hours a day working out. Still trying to figure out how to do even half that much with my schedule.


----------



## terebina786

Compass Rose said:


> I give her credit for her stamina.  But I will bet she spends 4 or 5 hours a day working out. Still trying to figure out how to do even half that much with my schedule.



It's more diet than working out.  Working out for sure adds tone and definition but if your diet is pure crap nothing will happen.  Granted she has all the time in the world for the gym but it's also learning how to use the gym effectively in a little amount of time.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great and when you spend that much time working out, you want to show the fruits of your labor. 40+ doesn't mean you need to be covered head to toe.

I know I spend too much time in the gym to wear sacks and always be covered.


----------



## berrydiva

Compass Rose said:


> I give her credit for her stamina.  But I will bet she spends 4 or 5 hours a day working out. Still trying to figure out how to do even half that much with my schedule.


It's about her diet and not the workout. I doubt she spends 4 to 5 hours a day in the gym...1 hour is sufficient, I do about 45 mins a day. However, all one really needs is 20 mins a day of decent exercise and a good diet....you will see results. Google "20 minute workout" and if you can find 20 minutes in your day, you can do those.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> A little under-boob is nothing when her body looks as incredible as that.
> Now, JLo is what one would call a 'fitness aficionado' and should be telling us _all_ how she does it, not Khloe Kardashian with her soft-as-cookie-dough, shop bought body...


Man if there's one person who gives me gif-envy it's you bish!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Man if there's one person who gives me gif-envy it's you bish!


----------



## Deco

Her photo is inoffensive and her body looks amazing.  But I will never get why not enjoying an underboob and near vag shot in simulated undressing means we condemn sexy, showing skin or require more tent dresses.  There's this impulse to instantly exaggerate a "this isn't working for me" or "this looks desperate" as a demand to "cover your body, all of it, always, with enough fabric to choke two elephants!!!"  She could have shown her body off just as effectively in a teensy weensy bikini, which some would prefer to the staged to look impromptu "oh, look at my totally nonchalant and mid undressing after a workout shot."  And her face looks like a mannequin.  Not her best look.


----------



## TC1

Beyonce breaks the internet by showing her belly. JLo is just trying to get a little bit of internet attention people!. LOL


----------



## Tivo

I never get tired of looking at JLo's body.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> Her photo is inoffensive and her body looks amazing.  But I will never get why not enjoying an underboob and near vag shot in simulated undressing means we condemn sexy, showing skin or require more tent dresses.  There's this impulse to instantly exaggerate a "this isn't working for me" or "this looks desperate" as a demand to "cover your body, all of it, always, with enough fabric to choke two elephants!!!"  She could have shown her body off just as effectively in a teensy weensy bikini, which some would prefer to the staged to look impromptu "oh, look at my totally nonchalant and mid undressing after a workout shot."  And her face looks like a mannequin.  Not her best look.


I have to be honest, I find underboob more sexy than a teensy bikini but that's just me. However, I'm more concerned that we continually mention a woman's age or her motherhood in congruence with an idea that showing her body is desperate, should be covered more and/or is not age/mother appropriate. I think anyone at any age or any woman, mother or not, can be showing off skin out of desperation, failing to dress appropriately or not to taste.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Her photo is inoffensive and her body looks amazing.  But I will never get why not enjoying an underboob and near vag shot in simulated undressing means we condemn sexy, showing skin or require more tent dresses.  There's this impulse to instantly exaggerate a "this isn't working for me" or "this looks desperate" as a demand to "cover your body, all of it, always, with enough fabric to choke two elephants!!!"  She could have shown her body off just as effectively in a teensy weensy bikini, which some would prefer to the staged to look impromptu "oh, look at my totally nonchalant and mid undressing after a workout shot."  And her face looks like a mannequin.  Not her best look.


Agreed.  To make a comparison, I have photos from the 60s and 70s of some of my late Mother's friends who showed no boobs, no near-vag shots, whose skirts were barely above the knee, and yet exuded such sexiness.  It was the way they carried themselves, and the confidence they portrayed in what they wore, from their pinched-in waists, to their body-hugging, yet conservative dresses, down to their pointy shoes.  Think Mad Men style.  I never tire of looking at these old snaps.  Women knew how to "work it" back then without looking like try hards and feeling the need to be gratuitous in their display.  We do tend to underestimate the actual power in being subtle.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I have to be honest, I find underboob more sexy than a teensy bikini but that's just me. However, I'm more concerned that we continually mention a woman's age or her motherhood in congruence with an idea that showing her body is desperate, should be covered more and/or is not age/mother appropriate. *I think anyone at any age or any woman, mother or not, can be showing off skin out of desperation, failing to dress appropriately or not to taste.*


  Yes to the bolded.  Agreed.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  To make a comparison, I have photos from the 60s and 70s of some of my late Mother's friends who showed no boobs, no near-vag shots, whose skirts were barely above the knee, and yet exuded such sexiness.  It was the way they carried themselves, and the confidence they portrayed in what they wore, from their pinched-in waists, to their body-hugging, yet conservative dresses, down to their pointy shoes.  Think Mad Men style.  I never tire of looking at these old snaps.  Women knew how to "work it" back then without looking like try hards and feeling the need to be gratuitous in their display.  We do tend to underestimate the actual power in being subtle.


I wonder if subtlety still holds the same power it used to.  I still love and appreciate it.  But from the perspective of a young man who's seen it all, in an age when 13 year olds no longer have the world open up to them when they happen upon their dad's hidden stash of Playboys, because nudity is readily available everywhere, are men still enticed by subtlety?  I wonder if there has to be a taboo of overt sexuality for there to be delight at the subtle hint of it.  I could be wrong.  Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bisousx

Deco said:


> Her photo is inoffensive and her body looks amazing.  But I will never get why not enjoying an underboob and near vag shot in simulated undressing means we condemn sexy, showing skin or require more tent dresses.  There's this impulse to instantly exaggerate a "this isn't working for me" or "this looks desperate" as a demand to "cover your body, all of it, always, with enough fabric to choke two elephants!!!"  She could have shown her body off just as effectively in a teensy weensy bikini, which some would prefer to the staged to look impromptu "oh, look at my totally nonchalant and mid undressing after a workout shot."  And her face looks like a mannequin.  Not her best look.



Yep - I'm all for seeing her fit body, underboob and everything. But the way she's just standing there with a rolled up shirt not even trying to be candid.. that's what makes her look desperate. More like a wannabe instagram star fishing for more likes instead of the fabulous celebrity she is.


----------



## Deco

bisousx said:


> Yep - I'm all for seeing her fit body, underboob and everything. But the way she's just standing there with a rolled up shirt not even trying to be candid.. that's what makes her look desperate. More like a wannabe instagram star fishing for more likes instead of the fabulous celebrity she is.


It reminded me of a tween Miley Cyrus' early busting out to be naughty bathroom selfies.  About that caliber


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> I wonder if subtlety still holds the same power it used to.  I still love and appreciate it.  But from the perspective of a young man who's seen it all, in an age when 13 year olds no longer have the world open up to them when they happen upon their dad's hidden stash of Playboys, because nudity is readily available everywhere, are men still enticed by subtlety?  I wonder if there has to be a taboo of overt sexuality for there to be delight at the subtle hint of it.  I could be wrong.  Hope I'm wrong.


In answer to some of your questions/musings, sadly, I think no.  And I strongly believe easy access to porn has meant that overt sexuality is the norm nowadays and the days of "It's more tantalising to conceal than to reveal" has long passed.


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> In answer to some of your questions/musings, sadly, I think no.  And I strongly believe easy access to porn has meant that overt sexuality is the norm nowadays and the days of "It's more tantalising to conceal than to reveal" has long passed.



I'll disagree there - porn has always been porn - underground. It's the "regular" stuff that makes young folks think that revealing is normal. I'm talking reality shows, celebrities, pop music... Porn stars don't dictate fashion in any way shape or form imo.


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> I'll disagree there - porn has always been porn - underground. It's the "regular" stuff that makes young folks think that revealing is normal. I'm talking reality shows, celebrities, pop music... Porn stars don't dictate fashion in any way shape or form imo.


Re your point on Porn: the thing with that is, back in my youth (remember some of us are older here), there was no Internet, so if you (as a male) wanted to get your rocks off, you needed money and had to sneak into your local paper shop to purchase a dirty mag.  Now with the easy access and proliferation of porn, any ole kid can hop online and sit there for hours on end viewing it and assume this is the norm (what women want etc) and that can often (yes, not always) parlay into their own sex lives when they're old enough or when they get with a woman.  And then they (males of any age really) get miffed when reality doesn't exactly meet up with their own expectations of what making love should be.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

To be honest, I was one of those people that criticized kim's on her attire and how shes a mother and cannot be seen wearing provoking outfits. What I really meant is how kim constantly looks tacky and cheap appose to mothers cannot be seen wearing something sexy. Maybe I wasn't clear on that but when I look at Jlo specially her recent photo shoot, I cannot stop commending her because shes a mother who's 47 years old and has a killer body!! Yes she sometimes wear or rather share kim's outrageous  I am still a hot cougar outfits but atleast jlo works hard for her body which she deserves to show off. Can't say the same to kim or to gym fanatic khloe they had their bodies which is nasty the easy way


----------



## roses5682

I agree with pp, Kim looks tacky about 90% of the time. There is nothing wrong with mothers dressing sexy as long as they keep it classy which Jlo does a great job of doing.


----------



## berrydiva

roses5682 said:


> I agree with pp, Kim looks tacky about 90% of the time. *There is nothing wrong with mothers dressing sexy as long as they keep it classy *which Jlo does a great job of doing.


Why these stipulations simply because one is a mom?


----------



## berrydiva

Porn has always been around and people have always been able to access it with the same ease as today. There's nothing folks are doing in porn today that they weren't doing before.


----------



## berrydiva

Deco said:


> I wonder if subtlety still holds the same power it used to.  I still love and appreciate it.  But from the perspective of a young man who's seen it all, in an age when 13 year olds no longer have the world open up to them when they happen upon their dad's hidden stash of Playboys, because nudity is readily available everywhere, are men still enticed by subtlety?  I wonder if there has to be a taboo of overt sexuality for there to be delight at the subtle hint of it.  I could be wrong.  Hope I'm wrong.


I think it does for many people. IG is not real and most people do not walk around looking like or dressed like IG models.

And, I understand your point of subtlety but the counter to that is that women were also meant to feel shame for their sexuality and any sexual desire. I much prefer the overt sexuality sans a taboo over making women feel shamed for enjoying their sexuality. All of this is partially the reason women 40+ and/mothers receive comments in regards to their appearance because of age or motherhood.


----------



## roses5682

berrydiva said:


> Why these stipulations simply because one is a mom?



I actually have these stipulations for everyone.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I think it does for many people. IG is not real and most people do not walk around looking like or dressed like IG models.
> 
> And, I understand your point of subtlety but the counter to that is that women were also meant to feel shame for their sexuality and any sexual desire. I much prefer the overt sexuality sans a taboo over making women feel shamed for enjoying their sexuality. All of this is partially the reason women 40+ and/mothers receive comments in regards to their appearance because of age or motherhood.


The shame imposed on women owning their sexuality depends on time and place in history.  I know what you say is true, that women were/are made to feel ashamed.  I also know that I haven't experienced it myself in my life and given where I've lived.  It exists in a different time and place so to me it's ancient history.  Not so for many women around the world right now, the shame is still alive and well.  Like you, I prefer over sexuality to shaming women about their sexuality.  

I also distinguish between 1. owning your sexuality, having no shame about your sexual appetite/enjoyment and 2. publicly exhibiting sexuality by what you wear.  For example, Mariah is on the exhibitionist end of the spectrum but calls herself a prude.  On the other end I know some serious man-eaters who dress like flannel-out lumberjacks.    I make no assumptions about a woman's sexual attitudes or liberation based on how she dresses.  I don't think that if you dress scantily/provocatively it means that you enjoy sex without shame.  It could mean that, but it could also mean that you want sexual attention but not action, or that you are no more sexually liberated than the average person.  I know plenty of those people too.    I also know people who are very modest in how they dress.  They obsessively scrutinize what's showing, are their nipples sufficiently covered, can you see bra straps, is the breast silhouette too prominent, is the skirt too short, etc., and meanwhile talk explicitly and openly about their love life.  If you consider that dressing sexually can mean either sexual liberation or a cry for attention/wanting to fit in, depending on who's doing it, it's the difference between empowerment and the opposite.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks great but I think these IG posts are thirsty. Same for Mariah, Kim and even Beyonce. They require a lot of attention and when they are doing things like this there is something lacking in their life. 

Just My opinion.


----------



## L etoile

Yikes, what happened to her face?!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was she nominated?


----------



## Lounorada

That dress looks hella cheap/poorly made and the colour does her no favours.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Her body is bangin. That is Not a dress I expect, or care to see J Lo in. What is it with all of these girls/women wearing their hair like Cher wannabe's from the 60"s and 70"s???? Also, I am so tired of so many, men included- doing the oompa loompa orange tan!!!!! I seriously smh and think, did they look in the mirror before they left? Don't they have someone in their world to tell that they look Orange!!!!!???????


----------



## White Orchid

Computer says no.


----------



## White Orchid

peppermintpatty said:


> Her body is bangin. That is Not a dress I expect, or care to see J Lo in. What is it with all of these girls/women wearing their hair like Cher wannabe's from the 60"s and 70"s???? Also, I am so tired of so many, men included- doing the oompa loompa orange tan!!!!! I seriously smh and think, did they look in the mirror before they left? Don't they have someone in their world to tell that they look Orange!!!!!???????


Girl, orange is the new black!


----------



## GoGlam

The color of the dress is beautiful... but not with the color of her hair. It's wearing her.


----------



## berrydiva

This whole look is bad.


----------



## Tivo

I love it, and I love JLo!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3603955
> 
> View attachment 3603959



I have to say her dress reminds me of an Easter basket, maybe it's the big purple tule bow?


----------



## Deco

I like her face where she's looking over her shoulder.  Nice break from the fish gape.  The dress would have been unattractive if well constructed, which it isn't.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Horrendous! Lol


----------



## Compass Rose

Yeah, normally I can agree with her dress choices, but this looks like she raided my grandmother's bathroom and made off with the shower curtain.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hated her entire look. 

I love how she was seated front row even tho she hasn't seen a nod since 2002, lol.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I think I had a barbie with the same dress the 80's. Pink with tulle around the neck and all.

Cute shoes though.


----------



## arnott

Her interview with Ellen.     She looks great:


----------



## scarlet555

I hated her lipliner on a closer look, but she looked good overall, very fresh faced.


----------



## arnott

scarlet555 said:


> I hated her lipliner on a closer look, but she looked good overall, very fresh faced.



I didn't notice the lipliner.     Anyone know what she uses on her legs to make them look so perfect?


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> I didn't notice the lipliner.     Anyone know what she uses on her legs to make them look so perfect?


I know she used to use Melanie Mills Gleam Body but any one of those will work. Napoleon Perdis whipped dream tan enhancer, benefit bathina body so fine, becca body mousse, urban decay body balm. I have all of them...my favorites are the Napoleon Perdis, Benefit Bathina and Melanie Mills.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I know she used to use Melanie Mills Gleam Body but any one of those will work. Napoleon Perdis whipped dream tan enhancer, benefit bathina body so fine, becca body mousse, urban decay body balm. I have all of them...my favorites are the Napoleon Perdis, Benefit Bathina and Melanie Mills.



Thanks for the recs, berry! I don't think the Melanie Mills is available outside the US, though? Not sure... You say the Napoleon Perdis is your fave - it says tan enhancer, does it mean it enhances a fake tan or your real skin color? I don't tan as I naturally have tan skin, which is your favorite out of all the three you mentioned?


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Thanks for the recs, berry! I don't think the Melanie Mills is available outside the US, though? Not sure... You say the Napoleon Perdis is your fave - it says tan enhancer, does it mean it enhances a fake tan or your real skin color? I don't tan as I naturally have tan skin, which is your favorite out of all the three you mentioned?


I know Melanie Mills is sold on Amazon so maybe try there to see if you can get it shipped outside of the US. As for the Napoleon Perdis, I'm not sure why it's called tan enhancer but it's basically a glowing body mousse...I think regardless of skin tone, it will give you a nice glow...perhaps use a lighter hand and less product for more fair toned/untanned skin. Just don't do like me, I practically bathe in it. lol. I had to get 3 last time I was in Oz because I use so much and don't know where to get it in the states anymore.

Of the 3, my fave is Benefit Bathina because it gives a glow and smells like roses plus I don't have to work it in so much/let it dry to make sure it doesn't transfer on clothes. Ask me the same question tomorrow though and I might say Napoleon Perdis....lol.


----------



## terebina786

Love Melanie Mills gleam... I even use it as a primer.


----------



## Sassys

Never saw this before


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

That black and white coat is so bomb.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez glittered like a disco ball Wednesday at a Shades Of Blue premiere party in New York City.

The 47-year-old actress shined in a sequined silver vest with plunging neckline and matching trousers.

The mother-of-two completed her outfit with matching open-toed heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Shades-Blue-premiere-NYC.html#ixzz4a8Zn9qsc


----------



## ChanelMommy

That open mouth gaze face needs to just...stop. lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez shot to fame in the early 1990s as a TV show dancer.

The 47-year-old pop star showed she still has the moves Wednesday during an appearance on The Tonight Show.

Jennifer who was a Fly Girl dancer on In Living Color competed in a Dance Battle against host Jimmy Fallon, 42, on the NBC chat show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Dance-Battle-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz4aAiCIjux


----------



## Grande Latte

JLo's awesome. I love her confidence.


----------



## Swanky

I'm seeing a lot of fashion misses


----------



## Lounorada

She needs to fire her MUA.
Her makeup is always a sloppy looking, greasy, mess, which is weird seeing as years ago her makeup was always flawless looking.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> She needs to fire her MUA.
> Her makeup is always a sloppy looking, greasy, mess, which is weird seeing as years ago her makeup was always flawless looking.



Years ago she use to use Scott Barnes; that's why.


----------



## mkr

Something's different in her face.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know why I'm starting to like her after despising her for 20 years. Gotta check the pulse on my black heart.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez shot to fame in the early 1990s as a TV show dancer.
> 
> The 47-year-old pop star showed she still has the moves Wednesday during an appearance on The Tonight Show.
> 
> Jennifer who was a Fly Girl dancer on In Living Color competed in a Dance Battle against host Jimmy Fallon, 42, on the NBC chat show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Dance-Battle-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz4aAiCIjux



She looked so good on Ellen but looks rough here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> Years ago she use to use Scott Barnes; that's why.



I loved her makeup during the Scott Barnes era, it was softer, focusing on the glowy face and light pink glossy lips... Now the look seems to be more toward dark lipstick and not a glow, but a more greasy look... it ages her.


----------



## Jayne1

These extra long wigs are becoming very popular. Were they hard to find before?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> These extra long wigs are becoming very popular. Were they hard to find before?


Wigs in general are better quality nowadays and hood techniques have been adopted by celeb hair stylist for their clients. But it kind of looks like she's wearing extensions and not a wig.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> She needs to fire her MUA.
> Her makeup is always a sloppy looking, greasy, mess, which is weird seeing as years ago her makeup was always flawless looking.


She used to also let a lot more of her wrinkles show naturally. Looks like she's overdone the botox/fillers/whatever the hell they're injecting into their faces for that uber sexy feline look. They all look like cats.


----------



## anitalilac

I really like her outfit in Jimmy Fallon , and her dance move was awesome. She is truly a Fly Girl.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her make up is too harsh in the talk show pics.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

I like those Nike's her nanny(?) has on. They kind of look like Air Force 1s but not exact. Any ID on those sneakers?


----------



## anitalilac

berrydiva said:


> I like those Nike's her nanny(?) has on. They kind of look like Air Force 1s but not exact. Any ID on those sneakers?


I love those sneakers too.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I like those Nike's her nanny(?) has on. They kind of look like Air Force 1s but not exact. Any ID on those sneakers?



Are they dunk sky hi?
http://m.footlocker.com/index.cfm?uri=product&model=187543&sku=44877014&cm=


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Are they dunk sky hi?
> http://m.footlocker.com/index.cfm?uri=product&model=187543&sku=44877014&cm=


Nah...I have practically every pair of sky hi dunks..it's sad. lol. The swoosh angles up along the wedge on the sky hi dunks...the one on her sneakers kind of goes straight back. I can't find them....just as well, I really don't need another pair of kicks.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> I like those Nike's her nanny(?) has on. They kind of look like Air Force 1s but not exact. Any ID on those sneakers?



Thats her cousin tiana


----------



## arnott

I like Emme's Rilakkuma sweatshirt.                Looks like it could fit Jennifer though.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/834806/...guez-are-dating-inside-their-very-new-romance
*Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez Are Dating: Inside Their "Very New" Romance*

*Jennifer Lopez* appears to be ready to live it up with a handsome new man.

E! News can confirm the music superstar is dating former New York Yankees baseball player *Alex Rodriguez*.

"This is very, very new," a source shared with E! News. "It's not serious at all. J. Lo is just dating."

"Jennifer and Alex are both not looking for a relationship, just a good light-hearted time," our insider added. "They are on the exact same page."

Reps for each of the parties had no comment.

Back in February, E! News learned that Alex had attended one of Jennifer's "All I Have" shows at the Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino in Las Vegas.

According to a source, the pair interacted backstage and things "just seemed friendly" between them. The pair, however, did pose for photographs together before ending their night.

Another insider said the pair has been spending time together in Miami. The singer and _Shades of Blue_ star has been hanging around the famous city to record her Spanish album.

The romance that remains in very early stages comes after Alex and tech CEO *Anne Wojcicki*broke up after less than a year of dating. As for Jennifer, we reported just last month that the mother-of-two and *Drake* have taken some time apart because of their busy schedules.

"They have just cooled things off a bit and it's not as fast as it was in the beginning," a source shared with E! News. "They very well may go to dinner tomorrow or in a month. They are in each other's lives, just doing their own thing now."

LoveBScott.com was the first to report the romance news.


----------



## Sassys

I need her to stay single for at least a year.


----------



## anitalilac

Wait, when did she break up with that younger dancer?


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I need her to stay single for at least a year.



I don't think she can stay single for that long.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Isn't her dating life the only thing that keeps her relevant and getting any attention nowadays though?  No dating, no tabloids and paps. 

Her rearview in those lulu align crops is pure perfection.  The material of those crops is pretty thin and unforgiving. I don't think I've seen anyone with such perfectly taut hamstrings at the leg and booty juncture.


----------



## berrydiva

A Rod? Really?!


----------



## emchhardy

Drake must feel stupid for gifting her with that (expensive - well, maybe not to him) diamond Tiffany necklace.


----------



## berrydiva

emchhardy said:


> Drake must feel stupid for gifting her with that (expensive - well, maybe not to him) diamond Tiffany necklace.


Drake doesn't care, he runs through women and he's a f*ckboi....most likely scenario it was stunting for the gram and that was a gift for playing along. If not, it was a part of Drake living out his f*ckboi fantasies of bedding women he grew up thinking are sexy. He's on to the next plus his harem is always waiting.


----------



## Rouge H

So the rumor goes: 
http://radaronline.com/videos/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriquez-dating-fake/


----------



## clydekiwi

Rouge H said:


> So the rumor goes:
> http://radaronline.com/videos/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriquez-dating-fake/



Did i read this correctly?! Shes back with affleck?


----------



## mkr

I read somewhere that Affleck and Garner called off their divorce!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

clydekiwi said:


> Did i read this correctly?! Shes back with affleck?


no. apparently affleck is back with his other jennifer, the wife, and they called off their divorce. JLO is still hunting...


----------



## Freckles1

A network News channel reported yesterday that JLo is dating A Rod and has been for a few months???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like this pairing.

Once she started releasing stories that Drake was spending time with her and the kiddos drinking hot cocoa at her mansion, I knew that one had ran its course.


----------



## arnott

This was at the Shades of Blue watch party last Sunday.       That sure looks like Casper leaning against Jennifer at the 1:43 mark:


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez had a spring in her step as she jetted out of LA to Miami with her daughter Emme on Friday.

The 47-year-old is understood to be in the throes of a new romance with retired baseball player Alex Rodriguez, 41.

She looked radiant and in high spirits as she prepared to board the plane with her young charge.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-radiant-flies-Miami.html#ixzz4axarOfkM


----------



## GoGlam

Holy f! Emme is really skinny


----------



## arnott

GoGlam said:


> Holy f! Emme is really skinny



Wow, you're right.    I didn't notice until I scrolled back and saw her knees protruding.    Well her Dad _is_  Skeletor.


----------



## GoGlam

arnott said:


> Wow, you're right.    I didn't notice until I scrolled back and saw her knees protruding.    Well her Dad _is_  Skeletor.



Good point! When some kids are in a growth phase, they can be very skinny too...  but I hope she's getting good nutrition


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just told my husband that she is dating A Rod, and he called them "J Rod".  I love it!


----------



## SMURTY

GoGlam said:


> Holy f! Emme is really skinny


i just thought the same when i see the pic


----------



## Sassys

I'm watching the first season of her show Shades if Blue. I actually like it!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a romantic trip to the Bahamas.

And while Jennifer Lopez hasn't confirmed she's dating Alex 'A-Rod' Rodriguez, the pop diva gave the biggest hint yet about her new romance on Sunday as she posted a selfie with the baseball star.

The 47-year-old songstress shared a grainy Instagram story seemingly showing the 41-year-old athlete nuzzling into her ear, but then quickly deleted it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-posts-intimate-selfie-Rod.html#ixzz4bEY29Xh4






Romantic getaway: Lopez, 47, and A-Rod, 41, are currently vacationing in the Bahamas together. They are pictured at a baseball game in 2005


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been enjoying a romantic trip to the Bahamas.
> 
> And while Jennifer Lopez hasn't confirmed she's dating Alex 'A-Rod' Rodriguez, the pop diva gave the biggest hint yet about her new romance on Sunday as she posted a selfie with the baseball star.
> 
> The 47-year-old songstress shared a grainy Instagram story seemingly showing the 41-year-old athlete nuzzling into her ear, but then quickly deleted it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-posts-intimate-selfie-Rod.html#ixzz4bEY29Xh4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic getaway: Lopez, 47, and A-Rod, 41, are currently vacationing in the Bahamas together. They are pictured at a baseball game in 2005



Bottom picture was years ago when she was married to marc anthony.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Bottom picture was years ago when she was married to marc anthony.


Above the photo it says it's from 2005.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Above the photo it says it's from 2005.



Sorry, didn't read, was just skimming,


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So she's been dating A-Rod while simultaneously stunting on IG with Drake? Lol, JLo is something else.


----------



## arnott

New promo for World of Dance!         Who's watching?


----------



## Tivo

Why would she post that pic?
Perhaps it's over already?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She can't help herself when it comes to letting people know she got a man.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was reported that they 'definitely see a future together.'

So it's no wonder inseparable couple Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez even hit the gym together in Miami on Wednesday after a sun-soaked getaway in the Bahamas over the weekend.

The 47-year-old singer and actress showcased her flawless figure in a white mesh top which revealed her favorite neon yellow sports bra beneath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Lopez-work-dons-mesh-top.html#ixzz4bV1EPGzu


----------



## Tivo

Tha BADDEST.


----------



## arnott

Nice     ass!


----------



## Lounorada

She has such a great a$$!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Nice     ass!





Lounorada said:


> She has such a great a$$!


All of these fake butts out here puts a real one into perspective. It's funny though because I remember when people used to say "ewww" about Jlo's butt and that it was too big. lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> All of these fake butts out here puts a real one into perspective. It's funny though because I remember when people used to say "ewww" about Jlo's butt and that it was too big. lol


Yep and I never understand the odd obsession people seemed to have back in the day about her having a larger behind., like it was something negative to have.
I've _always_ thought she has the perfect a$$ 

Now, FAKE butts are hideous. I will never understand why women inject all sorts into their behinds to make it 20 times larger than it used to be just to end up walking around like they're wearing a diaper full of wet sand.
Nope, I just don't get it.


----------



## bisousx

They are a Wayyyyyy better looking couple than her and Marc ... or Casper.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> All of these fake butts out here puts a real one into perspective. It's funny though because I remember when people used to say "ewww" about Jlo's butt and that it was too big. lol



Has it gotten smaller since 1999 though?


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Yep and I never understand the odd obsession people seemed to have back in the day about her having a larger behind., like it was something negative to have.
> I've _always_ thought she has the perfect a$$
> 
> *Now, FAKE butts are hideous. I will never understand why women inject all sorts into their behinds to make it 20 times larger than it used to be just to end up walking around like they're wearing a diaper full of wet sand.*
> Nope, I just don't get it.



This all day!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Has it gotten smaller since 1999 though?


I don't think so...she's lost weight since her fly girls days but, to me, her butt still looks the same as her Jenny from the block days. We're just bombarded with the Kim Ks out there with their overly injected behinds.


----------



## Sasha2012

There was nothing J-low about that dress on Thursday night.

Jennifer Lopez put on a VERY leggy display as she headed for a romantic dinner with new beau Alex Rodriguez in Miami.

The 47-year-old looked scorching hot in a tiny white long sleeve mini dress that came within millimeters of exposing that famous Booty.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-tiny-white-dress-Miami.html#ixzz4baWpsq1q


----------



## terebina786

It's easier to build up and work with what you already have in terms of butts.  My friend has a self-proclaimed pancake backside and it took her months and months of rigorous squatting to even a little definition.  My butt goal is Lyzabeth Lopez.  Her whole body leaves me in awe.  She's definite #buttgoals for me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great, love the muscle definition in her legs. Jlo is #bodygoals for me


----------



## ebonyeleven

I don't get the posting a picture, then leaving and entering places separately you already put it out there you are together. 
Stop the stupid games, if you want privacy don't put pictures on instagram.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bod is bangin.


----------



## Tivo

She looks incredible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ebonyeleven said:


> I don't get the posting a picture, then leaving and entering places separately you already put it out there you are together.
> Stop the stupid games, if you want privacy don't put pictures on instagram.



It's called thirst, lol. 

She looks good in the latest pics.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good but that white dress is fug.


----------



## mkr

She shoulda went up a size.


----------



## onearth

Another one


----------



## arnott

World of Dance premieres May 8th!


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> I don't think so...she's lost weight since her fly girls days but, to me, her butt still looks the same as her Jenny from the block days. We're just bombarded with the Kim Ks out there with their overly injected behinds.



I remember a conversation I had with my cousin in 2003 when when we were talking about female celebs we found attractive.     He thought Jennifer Aniston was the hottest thing.     I was meh about  Jennifer Aniston and said what about Jennifer Lopez?      He replied, "Her ass is HUGE!", meaning it in a negative way!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> There was nothing J-low about that dress on Thursday night.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez put on a VERY leggy display as she headed for a romantic dinner with new beau Alex Rodriguez in Miami.
> 
> The 47-year-old looked scorching hot in a tiny white long sleeve mini dress that came within millimeters of exposing that famous Booty.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-tiny-white-dress-Miami.html#ixzz4baWpsq1q


legs are very nice from the knee down.  she can't go five minutes w/o a man


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> I need her to stay single for at least a year.



I need her to stay single at least a minute.


----------



## sdkitty

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I need her to stay single at least a minute.


really......at least this one is his own man with his own fame and money and not just the closest boy toy though


----------



## berrydiva

I wonder if she considers the message she's sending to her kids with her inability to not be alone for at least 10 minutes. 

At this point, I'm kinda wondering if she jumps from relationship to relationship to avoid being branded a slut for sleeping with all these men w/o being in a relationship. It's just so strange this hat she can't not be in one.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I wonder if she considers the message she's sending to her kids with her inability to not be alone for at least 10 minutes.
> 
> At this point, I'm kinda wondering if she jumps from relationship to relationship to avoid being branded a slut for sleeping with all these men w/o being in a relationship. It's just so strange this hat she can't not be in one.


I think she craves the attention and maybe the sex.  Agree it's not the best example for the kids.
Plus it's not healthy for them to form attachments to men and then the man disappears and is replaced by another one


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I think she craves the attention and maybe the sex.  Agree it's not the best example for the kids.
> Plus it's not healthy for them to form attachments to men and then the man disappears and is replaced by another one


You might be right about craving attention which I didn't consider. Might make more sense actually...celebs in general crave attention. 

In some cases, the men are reappearing like Chris. While I don't think she needs to be policed for dating, it just can't be healthy for her children.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sdkitty said:


> really......at least this one is his own man with his own fame and money and not just the closest boy toy though



He has been with 100's of celebrity women. I wouldn't consider him a prize.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

HandbagDiva354 said:


> He has been with 100's of celebrity women. I wouldn't consider him a prize.



I agree. He's been with a LOT of women. Not only celebrities but while he was married he was with numerous groupies and strippers hence the divorce. 
I like J Lo but he's not one for long term commitments. Maybe she's just having a good time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welp that collabo with Drake went down the drain. He replaced her but did sample If You Had My Love on another. Both songs bang.


----------



## Rouge H

A-Rod gives me the creeps, come on J you got it going on so many levels. Why do you go for the boy toys, losers, gansta type guys. You just like Mirah need to pull it together in the dating scene if not for the sake of your self, then for the sake of your children. Just sayin, I'm a fan of yours❤


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Welp that collabo with Drake went down the drain. He replaced her but did sample If You Had My Love on another. Both songs bang.



I'm kinda hollering at Drake stunting just so he could get the sample cleared. Damn. She was following DraLo stans and liking Aubrih shade on IG for nothing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I wonder if she considers the message she's sending to her kids with her inability to not be alone for at least 10 minutes.
> 
> At this point, I'm kinda wondering if she jumps from relationship to relationship to avoid being branded a slut for sleeping with all these men w/o being in a relationship. It's just so strange this hat she can't not be in one.



I don't have an issue with her dating around because she's an adult. Do grown woman things and get your rocks off but leave your kids out of it. I don't think she's even thought about the message it sends the her kids especially the little girl she's raising.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo owns her old songs? I follow LaShawn on insta (he co-wrote it) and he was more than happy about the sample.


----------



## sdkitty

HandbagDiva354 said:


> He has been with 100's of celebrity women. I wouldn't consider him a prize.


compared to a young backup dancer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rouge H said:


> A-Rod gives me the creeps, come on J you got it going on so many levels. Why do you go for the boy toys, losers, gansta type guys. You just like Mirah need to pull it together in the dating scene if not for the sake of your self, then for the sake of your children. Just sayin, I'm a fan of yours❤



When has JLo ever dated a "gangsta" type of guy?  



BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo owns her old songs? I follow LaShawn on insta (he co-wrote it) and he was more than happy about the sample.



She has credits on All I Have.


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> When has JLo ever dated a "gangsta" type of guy?



She's probably talking about the P Diddy club shooting incident.


----------



## Tivo

Being alone and single is overrated. 
Nothing wrong with wanted a S/O.
JLo and Casper been split for some time. Drake was PR. 
Let JLo LIVE. She is almost 50...looking hella good, so let her enjoy her hard work.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> Being alone and single is overrated.
> Nothing wrong with wanted a S/O.
> JLo and Casper been split for some time. Drake was PR.
> Let JLo LIVE. She is almost 50...looking hella good, so let her enjoy her hard work.



Agree. She hasn't even through that many men. She's only been properly with Casper since her divorce, and it seems she's having fun now. She's not a serial dater like Kate Hudson, etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree. *She hasn't even through that many men.* She's only been properly with Casper since her divorce, and it seems she's having fun now. She's not a serial dater like Kate Hudson, etc.









She is called J.Ho for a reason. How do you think she got to the top? Surely it wasn't her talent, she's an okay dancer but she wasn't memorable on In Living Color. Her acting is spotty but I'll give her props for making the most of her opportunities and not settling for less career-wise.


----------



## berrydiva

Rouge H said:


> A-Rod gives me the creeps, come on J you got it going on so many levels. Why do you go for the boy toys, losers, gansta type guys. You just like Mirah need to pull it together in the dating scene if not for the sake of your self, then for the sake of your children. Just sayin, I'm a fan of yours❤


I'm sorry which person has she dated who is a 'gangsta type'?



BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo owns her old songs? I follow LaShawn on insta (he co-wrote it) and he was more than happy about the sample.


If she owns her songs that would be amazing....she's not even the one singing on some of them. I wonder of her ghost-singers own any of her songs.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree. She hasn't even through that many men. She's only been properly with Casper since her divorce, and


My money was on Ben Affleck.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> She is called J.Ho for a reason. How do you think she got to the top? Surely it wasn't her talent, she's an okay dancer but she wasn't memorable on In Living Color. Her acting is spotty but I'll give her props for making the most of her opportunities and not settling for less career-wise.



I'm referring to since her divorce.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> My money was on Ben Affleck.



Agree, she seemed really into him. If only they had kept their lives a tad more private, things may not have turned out to be so circus-y, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree, she seemed really into him. If only they had kept their lives a tad more private, things may not have turned out to be so circus-y, lol.


Ha! I quoted the wrong person. I was wondering if Ben Affleck was the 'gangsta' type being referenced.

Ben Affleck was a PR relationship. He was a prop to clean up her image for Hollywood after Puff and that whole nightclub fiasco. I think Marc Anthony was the one she always wanted and when she finally got him, the novelty wore. She seems like she gets a high from the feelings in the early stages of a relationship; once the relationship ages, the high is gone and so is she.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I quoted the wrong person. I was wondering if Ben Affleck was the 'gangsta' type being referenced.
> 
> Ben Affleck was a PR relationship. He was a prop to clean up her image for Hollywood after Puff and that whole nightclub fiasco. I think Marc Anthony was the one she always wanted and when she finally got him, the novelty wore. She seems like she gets a high from the feelings in the early stages of a relationship; once the relationship ages, the high is gone and so is she.



She's also one of those 'fairy tale' types of girls, like Kim... she's mentioned wanting to find someone to complete her fairy tale and live happily ever after so many times. It's kind of a juvenile thought to have, imo...


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm referring to since her divorce.


Which one?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> Which one?



The last one with Mark, lol


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I quoted the wrong person. I was wondering if Ben Affleck was the 'gangsta' type being referenced.
> 
> Ben Affleck was a PR relationship. He was a prop to clean up her image for Hollywood after Puff and that whole nightclub fiasco. I think Marc Anthony was the one she always wanted and when she finally got him, the novelty wore. She seems like she gets a high from the feelings in the early stages of a relationship; once the relationship ages, the high is gone and so is she.


Didn't she steal him from his wife?  Then they created babies, then one or both got tired......These people are so deep


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I quoted the wrong person. I was wondering if Ben Affleck was the 'gangsta' type being referenced.
> 
> Ben Affleck was a PR relationship. He was a prop to clean up her image for Hollywood after Puff and that whole nightclub fiasco. I think Marc Anthony was the one she always wanted and when she finally got him, the novelty wore. She seems like she gets a high from the feelings in the early stages of a relationship; once the relationship ages, the high is gone and so is she.



She was with Chris Judd before Ben, so how was Ben a PR move? The shooting was long forgotten by the time she got with Ben.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> She is called J.Ho for a reason. How do you think she got to the top? Surely it wasn't her talent, she's an okay dancer but she wasn't memorable on In Living Color. Her acting is spotty but I'll give her props for making the most of her opportunities and not settling for less career-wise.



I've never heard anyone call her J-Ho. Dating does not mean you are sleeping with the person.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was going to say...I think Ben was the one that got away. She dumped Puffy and married her second husband to appeal to the mainstream. Hip hop no longer served her purpose. By the time she got with Ben, she was in the mainstream. 

I remember watching her E True Hollywood story and you could literally see the moment Ben started lusting after her. She was married and he gave her roses right in front of her husband. The same husband that allowed Benny Medina to go with them on their honeymoon. lol.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I quoted the wrong person. I was wondering if Ben Affleck was the 'gangsta' type being referenced.
> 
> Ben Affleck was a PR relationship. He was a prop to clean up her image for Hollywood after Puff and that whole nightclub fiasco. I think Marc Anthony was the one she always wanted and when she finally got him, the novelty wore. She seems like she gets a high from the feelings in the early stages of a relationship; once the relationship ages, the high is gone and so is she.


I think she was really into Affleck. Just the way she looked at him was the definition of starry-eyed. I remember an interview she was talking about their relationship, and I was thinking, "she is so far gone."


BagOuttaHell said:


> I was going to say...I think Ben was the one that got away. She dumped Puffy and married her second husband to appeal to the mainstream. Hip hop no longer served her purpose. By the time she got with Ben, she was in the mainstream.
> 
> I remember watching her E True Hollywood story and you could literally see the moment Ben started lusting after her. She was married and he gave her roses right in front of her husband. The same husband that allowed Benny Medina to go with them on their honeymoon. lol.


she was literally on cloud 9 with him. Just looking at her face, eyes...I've never seen her as in love with anyone as Ben.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She was with Chris Judd before Ben, so how was Ben a PR move? The shooting was long forgotten by the time she got with Ben.


She was married to Cris Judd for like 2 minutes. After the incident she wasn't getting higher profiled roles in LaLa Land she should've especially given the praise she got for Selena. Dating Affleck was a career booster. Doesn't mean she didn't care for him.

Thought it was pretty known their relationship was mostly for image and career advancement. Same with Puff, Mattola, etc. in regard to her off-key singing career. JennyLo dates many of these men for career benefits. Rumors/gossip of her sleeping her way to where she is now isn't new. I mean, the chick doesn't even actually sing on some of her songs (it's someone else not even tuned) and is a terrible actress, her moves in these relationships are far more calculated than many realize.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> I've never heard anyone call her J-Ho. Dating does not mean you are sleeping with the person.


LOL......you really think she isn't sleeping with her BFs?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> I think she was really into Affleck. Just the way she looked at him was the definition of starry-eyed. I remember an interview she was talking about their relationship, and I was thinking, "she is so far gone."
> 
> she was literally on cloud 9 with him. Just looking at her face, eyes...I've never seen her as in love with anyone as Ben.



She dedicated a few songs on her album to him too, including one titled Dear Ben. In the video for Baby I love you, she seemed completely head over heels singing to him. She seemed to me to be entirely smitten by Ben, and was madly in love. She mentioned that she had never known true pain like she did when they broke up, and her heart broke and has never been the same since.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Didn't she steal him from his wife?  Then they created babies, then one or both got tired......These people are so deep


Yep....if anything he was the one she's always wanted but couldn't have for so long. He's the one who told her they'd eventually be married back in the 90s before her first marriage.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You can't steal a man....

I was young when 'Bennifer' was a thing but she did look quite smitten with him. JLo is just in love with the idea of love. She wants all the mushy, feel good parts without all the other things that come with it.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She dedicated a few songs on her album to him too, including one titled Dear Ben. In the video for Baby I love you, she seemed completely head over heels singing to him. She seemed to me to be entirely smitten by Ben, and was madly in love. She mentioned that she had never known true pain like she did when they broke up, and her heart broke and has never been the same since.


Boo hoo....haven't most of us had our hearts broken at least once?  Someone like her who is used to having the upper hand is so shocked when they lose in love.


----------



## berrydiva

Jennifer looked as smitten with Puff as she did with Affleck as she did with Marc as she did with Casper. I don't see any difference when you look at her talk about all of them in the early stages. If that incident didn't happen with Puff she would've rode those coattails longer.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> LOL......you really think she isn't sleeping with her BFs?



No clue, but I've dated a handful of men and never slept with them. Dating around does not make you a whore. Sleeping with a bunch of men does IMO


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She dedicated a few songs on her album to him too, including one titled Dear Ben. In the video for Baby I love you, she seemed completely head over heels singing to him. She seemed to me to be entirely smitten by Ben, and was madly in love. She mentioned that she had never known true pain like she did when they broke up, and her heart broke and has never been the same since.


.
Couldn't have been that hurt; didn't she marry Mark few months after?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> No clue, but I've dated a handful of men and never slept with them. Dating around does not make you a whore. Sleeping with a bunch of men does IMO


I'm not calling her a whore.  But I doubt a woman her age is steadily dating men, travelling with them, etc. and not sleeping with them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ben Affleck and Jennifer were never going to work. She was trying to mould him into something he was never going to be.

You can't go into a relationship seeking to change a guy that much. 

Fake tan, new haircut, slim down physique, sharp suits, pap frenzy - that was never going to stick with schlumpy Ben.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I'm not calling her a whore.  But I doubt a woman her age is steadily dating men, travelling with them, etc. and not sleeping with them.



Plenty of women her age date, go on trips with men (get their own room), and not sleep with anyone lol 

There are still many woman who have morals. Plenty of women still have 90 day rules.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ben Affleck and Jennifer were never going to work. She was trying to mould him into something he was never going to be.
> 
> You can't go into a relationship seeking to change a guy that much.
> 
> Fake tan, new haircut, slim down physique, sharp suits, pap frenzy - that was never going to stick with schlumpy Ben.



He always looked so uncomfortable. Ben was never going to work in her world. He's not a flash kind of guy.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Plenty of women her age date, go on trips with men (get their own room), and not sleep with anyone lol
> 
> There are still many woman who have morals. Plenty of women still have 90 day rules.


OK, but from what I've seen of her I doubt this is the case.  I don't know.  Just my impression.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol.

Even if she is sleeping with them...so? And? Two consenting adults can do as they please. I don't care how many men she dates or sleeps with. The only vagina mileage I care about is my own; I just don't think she should be introducing her children to every man she dates. That's the only real issue, IMO. Date those men for pleasure, PR...whatever, just leave the babies out of the BS.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if she is sleeping with them...so? And? Two consenting adults can do as they please. I don't care how many men she dates or sleeps with. The only vagina mileage I care about it mine; I just don't think she should be introducing her children to every man she dates. That's the only real issue, IMO.


I agree.  I don't have a problem with the number of men she sleeps with.  But the steady stream of "serious" relationships, having her children spend time with these men and possibly getting attached to them, doesn't seem the best for them.  It's not the sex that bothers me.  It's that she can't seem to be alone for a minute with her kids.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I think she craves the attention and maybe the sex.  Agree it's not the best example for the kids.
> Plus it's not healthy for them to form attachments to men and then the man disappears and is replaced by another one


Also, their father marries and remarries.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if she is sleeping with them...so? And? Two consenting adults can do as they please. I don't care how many men she dates or sleeps with. The only vagina mileage I care about is my own; I just don't think she should be introducing her children to every man she dates. That's the only real issue, IMO. Date those men for pleasure, PR...whatever, just leave the babies out of the BS.


No they can not! This is TPF and if you sleep with more than 2 men on your life you're a whore. Women are not supposed to enjoy sex. Where you been?


----------



## Tivo

Rouge H said:


> A-Rod gives me the creeps, come on J you got it going on so many levels. Why do you go for the boy toys, losers, *gansta type guys*. You just like Mirah need to pull it together in the dating scene if not for the sake of your self, then for the sake of your children. Just sayin, I'm a fan of yours❤


If you mean PDiddy, trust and believe he is far from "gangsta," lol. He is not about that life. 
And neither is JLo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> No they can not! This is TPF and if you sleep with more than 2 men on your life you're a whore. Women are not supposed to enjoy sex. Where you been?



 Excuse me, I have to remember where I am when I read these threads. How foolish of me, I should be used to it by now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if she is sleeping with them...so? And? Two consenting adults can do as they please. I don't care how many men she dates or sleeps with. The only vagina mileage I care about is my own; I just don't think she should be introducing her children to every man she dates. That's the only real issue, IMO. Date those men for pleasure, PR...whatever, just leave the babies out of the BS.



That's what I've always said about Mariah. Do what you please just don't bring them around the kids so quickly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> Plenty of women her age date, go on trips with men (get their own room), and not sleep with anyone lol
> 
> There are still many woman who have morals. Plenty of women still have 90 day rules.



See, I don't see it being about 'morals.' I see it as her being a grown adult woman who can do whatever she wants. Let her sleep with them, does it matter? She's living her life and not hurting me, nor anyone here, as far as I'm aware in the process.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Plenty of women her age date, go on trips with men (get their own room), and not sleep with anyone lol
> 
> There are still many woman who have morals. Plenty of women still have 90 day rules.


I always chuckle at the "90 day rule"...I equate it to playing games but if it works for people then do what works.

Are you suggesting that women who sleep with every man they date don't have morals? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I always chuckle at the "90 day rule"...I equate it to playing games but if it works for people then do what works.
> 
> Are you suggesting that women who sleep with every man they date don't have morals? I'm not sure I fully understand what you're trying to say.



Not what I'm saying. I'm saying not all women sleep around for money, handbags and shoes and just because they are 46 don't assume they sleep with every man they date (as the other poster assumed because of Jen's age she has to sleep with all the men she dates). Lots of women don't sleep with all the men they date and plenty of women allow men to take them out to expensive restaurants or on trips and don't put out. Not everyone wants to be a a BBW or a Kardashian and bang for trinkets.


----------



## mkr

I was on a 5th date in 2 weeks with a guy when we pulled into my house and he told me he loved me.  I was like I'm not having sex with you.  Jack@ss.

Oh and we just celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Not what I'm saying. I'm saying not all women sleep around for money, handbags and shoes and just because they are 46 don't assume they sleep with every man they date (as the other poster assumed because of Jen's age she has to sleep with all the men she dates). Lots of women don't sleep with all the men they date and plenty of women allow men to take them out to expensive restaurants or on trips and don't put out. Not everyone wants to be a a BBW or a Kardashian and bang for trinkets.


Gotcha. I agree.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I was on a 5th date in 2 weeks with a guy when we pulled into my house and he told me he loved me.  I was like I'm not having sex with you.  Jack@ss.
> 
> Oh and we just celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary.


Are you gonna finally give it up on the 26th anniversary? lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

They can both rock it on the dance floor.

Now Jennifer Lopez and Jenna Dewan Tatum are bringing their skills to prime time with a new dance competition show.

The duo sizzled in black and red while they walked the red carpet  for the NBCUniversal Summer Press Day on Monday showing off their incredible dancer bodies.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cleaving-plunging-neckline.html#ixzz4buyK9tIK


----------



## berrydiva

I like that black dress. Her makeup looks better on stage...maybe the lights helped oils in the skin absorb some of the powder because it looks too powdery in those pics at the step and repeat.


----------



## arnott

Looking    good!


----------



## Freckles1

I would kill for Jenna's body


----------



## arnott

Didn't realize how skinny Jenna is.


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Didn't realize how skinny Jenna is.



That pic looks waaay different than the others ??? She looks much more muscular in the other photos??


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> That pic looks waaay different than the others ??? She looks much more muscular in the other photos??



Maybe the lighting?             Do you like the skinny look better or the muscular look?


----------



## morgan20

I prefer Jen's body to be honest


----------



## Lounorada

That's the best JLo's hair has looked in years! Looks like she ran a conditioning treatment through it and finally got rid of those straw-like extensions.
She looks great in that black dress.

I can't stand Jenna Dewan Tatum. She irks me so much, always has.


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Maybe the lighting?             Do you like the skinny look better or the muscular look?



Muscular!!!! For sure!!!


----------



## mkr

I wouldn't wanna pose for pics with someone half my age.  Side beside you can see the difference in their skin.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> I wouldn't wanna pose for pics with someone half my age.  Side beside you can see the difference in their skin.


Honestly I don't even see the others in the photo. JLo looks amazing to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, Jenna is an afterthought in those pics. My eyes go straight to JLo and tbh, they don't look *that* far apart in age....

She's been off her game lately but JLo looks great in those pics. She should stick with the shorter hair for a while.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny Lo looks good in the WOD pics.  Jenna does too.


----------



## arnott

Official  Trailer for World of Dance.        Who's watching?


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, Jenna is an afterthought in those pics. *My eyes go straight to JLo and tbh, they don't look *that* far apart in age....*
> 
> She's been off her game lately but JLo looks great in those pics. She should stick with the shorter hair for a while.



Jenna is 36 so only 11 years.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Jenna is 36 so only 11 years.


I honestly thought that Jenna was closer in age to JennyLo....like within 5 years close.  I'm older than her...sheesh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Keep that hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

arnott said:


> Jenna is 36 so only 11 years.



That's more like it. When I read the post about JLo standing next to someone half her age I was like where? How? Who? Jenna doesn't look bad but she doesn't look 20 anything, IMO.


----------



## bisousx

lol


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> View attachment 3643597
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HandbagDiva354

She looks great!


----------



## Tivo

Yasss, Jenny! 
Stunt...on...these....


----------



## queennadine

She looks gorgeous! She's always had a "cute" vibe which helps her look younger. Still stunning for sure.


----------



## bisousx

They look great together.. love the matching beige and the pop of color on her handbag.


----------



## Rouge H

This is what I'm talking about a man on her side not a boy! You look fab❤


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been wanting to pull this couple stunt so bad that she broke out her rain shoes from five years ago. (I don't know if this is true, but I'm not going back and forth with you shoenistas so let me have this one.)


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks as happy as Kim did with Reggie!  Glowing!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Nice looking couple.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't dislike her with A-Rod. It's a good look.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have already sported matching outfits and praised each other on TV.

And now, Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have reached a new milestone in their month-long relationship: public hand holding.

The pair were seen at high-end Italian eatery Marea in Manhattan on Thursday for what was surely a pricey lunch date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hold-hands-lunch-date-NYC.html#ixzz4d25ymxbZ


----------



## Lounorada

I don't find him attractive at all, but they make one good looking couple.
I see her shorter hair didn't last long. The long hair looks so dated on her.


----------



## Myluvmaya

Something tells me he's just in this for the spotlight. He's enjoying this attention a little too much.

 TV and talk show appearances...I dunno about this.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They have already sported matching outfits and praised each other on TV.
> 
> And now, Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have reached a new milestone in their month-long relationship: public hand holding.
> 
> The pair were seen at high-end Italian eatery Marea in Manhattan on Thursday for what was surely a pricey lunch date.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hold-hands-lunch-date-NYC.html#ixzz4d25ymxbZ


hand holding is a milestone?  I'm sure they've done a lot more than that


----------



## Tivo

Myluvmaya said:


> Something tells me he's just in this for the spotlight. He's enjoying this attention a little too much.
> 
> TV and talk show appearances...I dunno about this.


Oh well. JLo is doing grown woman things. She can handle it. If he's in it for the PR, maybe she is too. She may just want a man who can carry his own weight and floss like she flosses. 
Fairytales are for children.


----------



## mkr

Unfortunately, Jennifer believes in fairy tales.  But they do look good together.


----------



## clydekiwi

Myluvmaya said:


> Something tells me he's just in this for the spotlight. He's enjoying this attention a little too much.
> 
> TV and talk show appearances...I dunno about this.



I think he's gonna break her heart


----------



## anitalilac

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks as happy as Kim did with Reggie!  Glowing!


She does...


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> I think he's gonna break her heart


Lol! She isn't some ingenue and this isn't her first rodeo. JLo is having fun and looking fab doing it.


----------



## bagsforme

Those boots 

Who makes them?


----------



## berrydiva

Myluvmaya said:


> Something tells me he's just in this for the spotlight. He's enjoying this attention a little too much.
> 
> TV and talk show appearances...I dunno about this.


A Rod has been in the spotlight since joining the Yankees....I can't see how this is any level of special for him. He's not new to talk show appearances and TV....he and Jeter have been gossip press for years.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been dating for just a short while now.

And Jennifer Lopez, 47, and her new boyfriend Alex Rodriguez, 41, looked as smitten as ever as they held hands during a stroll through New York.

The songstress even brought her mom Guadalupe Rodriguez to meet her beau during their Sunday outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-Rodrigeuz-t-hide-smiles.html#ixzz4d8taPzjl


----------



## morgan20

Yeah they look good together


----------



## mkr

I don't follow baseball but he's dated celebrities before hasn't he?  And correct me if I'm wrong but I may have read that A-Rod is an A-hole.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ooohhh we aren't aware of ARod's past PR antics? Just google ARod in Central Park or read this:

https://www.si.com/mlb/photos/2013/08/16/alex-rodriguez-most-embarrassing-moments


----------



## terebina786

He's definitely looking for the camera in those pics... They look good together, but she looks a little clingy.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I don't follow baseball but he's dated celebrities before hasn't he?  And correct me if I'm wrong but I may have read that A-Rod is an A-hole.


He's a mess. He and Jeter love the attention...good thing they're both good players because they both love the spotlight.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah. Jeter may love it but he knew how to hide it better and never embarrassed himself and the team the way ARod did. I say this as someone who despises the NY Yankees. Jeter never pulled the stunts that ARod did in the twenty years he played under an intense spotlight.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> He's definitely looking for the camera in those pics... They look good together, but she looks a little clingy.



I've always thought she seemed like the clingy type. JLo is not bad 'b*tch man eater' type at all. She def believes in fairytales, and desperately wants one of her own....maybe on day she will get it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

morgan20 said:


> Yeah they look good together


I agree! They both are very attractive and pretty darn sexxxy!

But for real for real, J Lo just needs to get back with Marc and call it a day.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ooohhh we aren't aware of ARod's past PR antics? Just google ARod in Central Park or read this:
> 
> https://www.si.com/mlb/photos/2013/08/16/alex-rodriguez-most-embarrassing-moments


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ooohhh we aren't aware of ARod's past PR antics? Just google ARod in Central Park or read this:
> 
> https://www.si.com/mlb/photos/2013/08/16/alex-rodriguez-most-embarrassing-moments



That`s what I was saying...
J-Lo seems to be all in but I feel A-Rod is just all in for himself.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez and her latest beau Alex Rodriguez cut glamorous figures when they were spotted together in New York City on Monday.

He'd buttoned himself into an elegant silver and pale gold checked suit, which he wore above a powder blue dress shirt and charcoal tie.

J-Lo flashed her chiseled midriff and a hint of cleavage in a scarlet off-the-shoulder Balmain crop top that, with its matching choker, costs $2,838, People reported.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Alex-Rodriguez-ooze-chic.html#ixzz4dEMfZP9T


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She looks great!


----------



## berrydiva

I really hope he's finally the one for her.


----------



## mkr

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## terebina786

It's been like 3 days and there's 7 sets of pics of them lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

terebina786 said:


> It's been like 3 days and there's 7 sets of pics of them lol



A-Rod is enjoying the spotlight


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They're giving me Bennifer vibes being photographed so often like this. She finally has a good participant to PR stunt the way she really wants to. I hope it works out for her...

That Balmain blouse is gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Smh it is too bad he retired. The circus in the Bronx would be epic. Even if it only lasted til the ASB.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great in these pics, I love the color on her.


----------



## ebonyone

He enjoys the spotlight just like she does, this is like bennifer all over again.Maybe this will wok since A rod doesn't work he can  go where ever she is working.


----------



## Freckles1

He's a cad. He will be stepping out on her soon enough. JMO


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Freckles1 said:


> He's a cad. He will be stepping out on her soon enough. JMO



Exactly...He has a roaming eye and a short attention span.


----------



## arnott

New World of Dance promo:


----------



## ebonyone

Jennifer isn't exactly the most attentive person dumping her husband for Affleck. They are two of a kind she knows exactly what he is .


----------



## knasarae

So what are they called?  ALo?  JRod?  JayRo?


----------



## berrydiva

Jennifer Lopez needs therapy. Seriously. I know she's searching for her Prince Charming but she has children and they've been introduced to every man she's dated since her divorce. She needs to understand why remaining single for longer than 2 months is so painful for her.


----------



## Rouge H

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez talk marriage

http://dailym.ai/2oaC9kU


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL, see what happens when sunt queens link up?


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ LOL, see what happens when sunt queens link up?


Kim and Kanye make it work...so they could be soulmates in that dept. 
I'm here for it!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Kim and Kanye make it work...so they could be soulmates in that dept.
> I'm here for it!



Kim needed Kanye's connections and didn't want to wait for her true soulmate so she settled for her closeted gay Friend. Jennifer doesn't need Alex for fame, money or connections.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Kim needed Kanye's connections and didn't want to wait for her true soulmate so she settled for her closeted gay Friend. Jennifer doesn't need Alex for fame, money or connections.


Of course she doesn't. But as a stunt queen...I believe he could be her soulmate in that area.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez clutched the arm of her boyfriend Alex Rodriguez while leaving a Los Angeles recording studio on Friday.

The 47-year-old pop diva looked fabulous in a baby-blue turtleneck pleated dress and denim peep-toe booties selected by stylist duo Rob Zangardi & Mariel Haenn.

Despite it being evening, the Golden Globe nominee donned mirrored aviators over her fully made-up face by Scott Barnes and scraped her natural bob into a top bun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-babe-Anthony-Rodriguez-LA.html#ixzz4diF19tsu


----------



## Tivo

Sometimes Jenny comes out looking so flawless...and then she wears some shyt like this.


----------



## Docjeun

Same kind of dress that Ivanka wore, where is the hate?


----------



## mkr

He looks like he's already over it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Docjeun said:


> Same kind of dress that Ivanka wore, where is the hate?


you're trying it huh?


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> He looks like he's already over it.


He's not over it. She's his big catch.


----------



## bisousx

The dress is frumpy but her cheekbones make up for it somehow...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Docjeun said:


> Same kind of dress that Ivanka wore, where is the hate?


----------



## mkr

That dress is so not her.


----------



## berrydiva

Docjeun said:


> Same kind of dress that Ivanka wore, where is the hate?


Go sit.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm a sucker for a man in fresh white kicks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Kim needed Kanye's connections and didn't want to wait for her true soulmate so she settled for her closeted gay Friend. Jennifer doesn't need Alex for fame, money or connections.



Wait. Kanye is gay?


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3662916


I always kick back on my couch with my SO in shoes and watch baseball.


----------



## scarlet555

terebina786 said:


> I always kick back on my couch with my SO in shoes and watch baseball.


LOL, I can't remember wearing shoes while relaxing and watching ever....


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I always kick back on my couch with my SO in shoes and watch baseball.



LOL. maybe they were getting ready to go out lol


----------



## Sassys

Dominican Republic


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

They only made it official publicly a few weeks ago.

But it look like Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are getting serious.

J. Lo posted a cute picture on Instagram of Arod's daughter and her daughter Emme, who look eerily similar.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orable-photo-daughter-Emme.html#ixzz4eoSiRRfe


----------



## berrydiva

Now she has her kids forming bonds with his. Sheesh.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Now she has her kids forming bonds with his. Sheesh.



SMH. Doing way to much.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>



Is that a bodysuit she has on?     They always look like crap on Khole but Jennifer pulls it off!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


>


I love how stylish the woman in the background it....she's working that entire outfit!


----------



## sdkitty

IDK if they're the most perfect couple or the most fake couple.  Every photo looks posed


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> IDK if they're the most perfect couple or the most fake couple.  Every photo looks posed


If they like it, I love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great idea. Introduce the kids to each other, let them form a bond and rip them away from each other when the thrill is gone. That's selfish, IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YASSSSSSSSSS! The famewhoring. I hope they get married.


----------



## prettyprincess

I still like Ben the most!


----------



## megs0927

I just want them to stay together to keep seeing the outfits and shoes. She is looking fab!


----------



## Grande Latte

Strange, but I think they look good together. I would've never put the two together. Something in that picture makes it work.

Their daughters look eerily similar.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> I love how stylish the woman in the background it....she's working that entire outfit!



It looks like her mother


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Myluvmaya

I love J Lo but he is a narcissistic womanizer.
 Jenny enjoy the ride but don't put your heart in it!


----------



## Sasha2012

clydekiwi said:


> It looks like her mother


Her mom has lighter hair and is heavier on the bottom. Pic below is her mom with them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Compass Rose

Sorry....not sorry.  She looks like a battleship in that green get up.


----------



## White Orchid

The guy in the grey sweater looks like he's a steroid user.  Oh, and her butt is fantastic lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez, who've got close enough they've just spent Easter together, were spotted heading to the airport in Miami on Saturday.

J-Lo had slid on a nude turtlenecked sweater that tightened about the 47-year-old pop diva's chiseled torso as she ambled alongside A-Rod.

Seemingly airtight jeans emphasized her toned legs and were pocked with tears, and she'd slid on a pair of sand-colored boots featuring a bit of fringe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Alex-Rodriguez-chic-Miami.html#ixzz4f2RPDD00


----------



## Rouge H

Hum...what's the rock she's wearing on her left finger?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

White Orchid said:


> The guy in the grey sweater looks like he's a steroid user.  Oh, and her butt is fantastic lol.



I thought the same thing. He has that 30 years on steroids look.

Jen's butt is always fantastic Kim should take notes.


----------



## Sassys

Rouge H said:


> Hum...what's the rock she's wearing on her left finger?



Regular gold ring


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought the same thing. He has that 30 years on steroids look.
> 
> Jen's butt is always fantastic Kim should take notes.


Jen's butt is real so Kim can't take notes. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Her jeans, turtleneck and heels is my uniform.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good lately. I'd love to see her current, updated workout and beauty regimen.


----------



## Allisonfaye

prettyprincess said:


> I still like Ben the most!



I think she did too. And when he dumped her, she married Marc Anthony on the rebound. I admit it lasted longer than I predicted.


----------



## Sassys

Why is one child's face blurred but not Emme (Lynda's daughter)


----------



## berrydiva

JennyLo looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not both Jenny and her sister being occupied while the bodyguard keeps Emme from walking into the street....

I saw that JLo is going to be on Ellen sometime this week. Every time she gets a new man, Ellen is her first stop to talk about it, lol.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tivo

I love that hat.


----------



## arnott

With Derek Hough on the Ellen show today:


----------



## berrydiva

Love that mint outfit. She and A-Rod are perfect for each other.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> I love that hat.



I do too. I wonder who makes it


----------



## Sassys




----------



## scarlet555

Oh those two!! Definitely a pretty pair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was waiting for a good spring look...that mint outfit is great.


----------



## anitalilac

She really has been dressing well lately, very elegant and casual. Not screaming, 'I'm in my 40s but I am gonna dress like I'm in my 20s cause I know I still look good! '


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I want that hat... anyone?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anitalilac said:


> She really has been dressing well lately, very elegant and casual. Not screaming, 'I'm in my 40s but I am gonna dress like I'm in my 20s cause I know I still look good! '



I agree. Mariah should takes notes.


----------



## terebina786

Love that mint outfit... I also love that python print skirt in the video.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3677977
> View attachment 3677978
> View attachment 3677979
> View attachment 3677980


#Flossing. #Goals. #HereForIt


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3677977
> View attachment 3677978
> View attachment 3677979
> View attachment 3677980


she seems to be dressing up/looking more ladylike for lack of a better word - since she's been with him


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yasss!!!  They look sexy!  Goodness!

I need those black strappy heels ASAP


----------



## Allisonfaye

She looked amazing on Ellen yesterday.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Someone on LSA said her style has gone down. I cackled. I have a PhD is JLo hating and that is simply not true.


----------



## Grande Latte

I watched the Ellen Show too. She was hilarious on it. Love JLO. She's such an inspiration, always funny, always positive, and always strong. Fiercely strong but still feminine. And she looks really great all the time. Fashion is great, but it's mostly her ENERGY!


----------



## viralbearblog

the latest new i heard that Jennifer Lopez Reveals How Her Romance With Alex Rodriguez Got Started


----------



## viralbearblog

Jennifer Lopez Reveals How Her Romance With Alex Rodriguez Got Started


----------



## Tivo

viralbearblog said:


> Jennifer Lopez Reveals How Her Romance With Alex Rodriguez Got Started


That was on Ellen the other day.
Do you have new pics to share?


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez dared to bare Thursday in a revealing fishnet dress at the Billboard Latin Music Awards in Florida.

The 47-year-old singer put her stunning figure on display in the long black dress that featured a plunging neckline and cut-out panels along her ribs and hips.

J-Lo revealed even more leg with a high thigh slit as she arrived at the Watsco Center in Coral Gables, Florida for the awards ceremony.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-Latin-Music-Awards.html#ixzz4fVZ1TRsJ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good but we've her in a million variations of that same look. I'm bored...

That's why Rih moved on from Mariel, she can only hold one note....I guess she and JLo have that in commmon, lol.  She dresses all her clients the same.

I compare her red carpet style to that one family member than can only make one good dish so they bring that same good (but tired) dish to every family function. It's like yeah, its bomb but can we have something else?


----------



## morgan20

However her body is insane


----------



## nastasja

I really need to know who her doctor is and what procedures/injections she gets. Her face is flawless.


----------



## berrydiva

Go head JennyLo stunt on them...her body is crazy.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Lopez dared to bare Thursday in a revealing fishnet dress at the Billboard Latin Music Awards in Florida.
> 
> The 47-year-old singer put her stunning figure on display in the long black dress that featured a plunging neckline and cut-out panels along her ribs and hips.
> 
> J-Lo revealed even more leg with a high thigh slit as she arrived at the Watsco Center in Coral Gables, Florida for the awards ceremony.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-Latin-Music-Awards.html#ixzz4fVZ1TRsJ





		HTML:
	

<iframe src="//giphy.com/embed/dM5h1F0R9rocw" width="480" height="435.84000000000003" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="https://giphy.com/gifs/dM5h1F0R9rocw">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## terebina786

Her body is ridiculous... And those shoes are FIRE.


----------



## summer2815

I am always curious how people go to the bathroom in these outfits.

Her body is insane, but that dress is just tacky to me.


----------



## Sassys

YES!!!!


----------



## Tivo

I'm just in awe! #BodyGoals 
What is she doing to keep her body like that??
There must have been some lipo involved or something. I dont get it! She's amazing.


----------



## Jayne1

Wow. Speechless.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Now this is someone that should be stunting in a thong. Jesus. I just spit out my gum. Too many calories.


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> Now this is someone that should be stunting in a thong. Jesus. I just spit out my gum. Too many calories.


 Lol!


----------



## scarlet555

whatever she's had done, it looks good.  and she looks like someone who does work out, looking at the musculature of her legs.  So plastics surgery/procedure and hard work, and I'm sure she can afford a chef.


----------



## roses5682

She looks fantastic. I wonder if its a combination of exercise and some PS. She definitely looks fit.


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is BOMB.
Her makeup and hair look good too, like how she used to look back in the day before she changed to a sh*t MUA (in recent years).
The dress looks cheap as hell and really ill-fitting and unflattering around the hips, but her face and body outshine the fugly dress.


----------



## Lounorada

Ugh, people have plastic surgery on the brain these days.
I really don't think JLo is using surgery to maintain her body. She looks strong, toned & healthy, like she eats clean and works damn hard in the gym to maintain her flawless figure.
Maybe she does dabble in PS, but I'd have a hard time believing that.


----------



## mkr

I don't think she's had PS but I think botox is a prerequisite for someone in her line of work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

looking like a snack!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail


----------



## berrydiva

C'mon...JLo works out hard. Her body is a result of exercise.


----------



## terebina786

You can straight up tell its exercise and a clean diet.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> You can straight up tell its exercise and a clean diet.


there's genetics too......the fact that she can have that large shapely behind and also have flat abs.  Exercise can do a lot but no amount of exercise would give me a butt like hers (not do I necessarily want that).  So she has the basic body type of the butt and the beautiful legs from knee to ankle.  A lot of the rest of it is exercise IMO.


----------



## Tivo

I don't actually believe she gets lipo, but my goodness how militant she must be to maintain that level of fitness! It looks like she's found a formula that delivers results on that next level. I'm a decade younger than JLo and although we have the same body type I've been working out, running, eating mostly healthy and can't even get close, lol. 
It took me almost 2 months to lose 5 lbs! I can't imagine what her routine is like.


----------



## arnott

Did her boobs get bigger?   Looks like she has on body glitter?    She looks great!


----------



## morgan20

Damn JLo you are killing it.


----------



## morgan20

Tivo said:


> I don't actually believe she gets lipo, but my goodness how militant she must be to maintain that level of fitness! It looks like she's found a formula that delivers results on that next level. I'm a decade younger than JLo and although we have the same body type I've been working out, running, eating mostly healthy and can't even get close, lol.
> It took me almost 2 months to lose 5 lbs! I can't imagine what her routine is like.



I also have the same body type (same age) as J Lo as well.  I do a lot of skipping and use a ab wheel.  I can lose 5 lbs in two weeks.....if I over indulge which isn't very often.  However her body is insane


----------



## White Orchid

Me, reading all these posts about squats, abs, diets...Yada, yada, yada...


----------



## Tivo

morgan20 said:


> I also have the same body type (same age) as J Lo as well.  I do a lot of skipping and use a ab wheel.  I can lose 5 lbs in two weeks.....if I over indulge which isn't very often.  However her body is insane


I always thought Halle Berry has the best body for someone in their late 40's - 50's...and she does look great, but Jennifer's body is just unbelievable. 
It's sculpted like a work of art.


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> I always thought Halle Berry has the best body for someone in their late 40's - 50's...and she does look great, but Jennifer's body is just unbelievable.
> It's sculpted like a work of art.


I'd contend Halle has the better body but it's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I always thought Halle Berry has the best body for someone in their late 40's - 50's...and she does look great, but Jennifer's body is just unbelievable.
> It's sculpted like a work of art.


depends on what body type you like.  I personally would rather have Jennifer Aniston's body.  Great legs, slender but not super skinny.


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> I'd contend Halle has the better body but it's just a matter of opinion.



I would also prefer Halle's body if given a choice but all of the above are fantastic... JLo, Jen Aniston


----------



## terebina786

Definitely personal preference.  My body shape is closer JLo's so I look to her for (realistic) outfit inspiration.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

I love her hair short and curled like that.  She's looking a lot like her mom.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> I don't actually believe she gets lipo, but my goodness how militant she must be to maintain that level of fitness! It looks like she's found a formula that delivers results on that next level. I'm a decade younger than JLo and although we have the same body type I've been working out, running, eating mostly healthy and can't even get close, lol.
> It took me almost 2 months to lose 5 lbs! I can't imagine what her routine is like.


I do think she has an amazing workout routine and diet, but I would bet my life she has had lipo.


----------



## Rouge H

The best picture EVER!!!


White Orchid said:


> Me, reading all these posts about squats, abs, diets...Yada, yada, yada...


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if they will go tonight to the Met Ball.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she got lipo, more power to her.  At least her stomach isn't all rippled and messed up.


----------



## White Orchid

Rouge H said:


> The best picture EVER!!!


It was a toss up between this and the one I posted.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> It was a toss up between this and the one I posted.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> I do think she has an amazing workout routine and diet, but I would bet my life she has had lipo.


I highly doubt she had lipo...other "maintenance" procedures such as botox, yes....it's not hard to look like her, it just takes discipline. Her stomach does not have the lipo look...her abs are too defined.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That first pic of A Rod is awful. He looks like the father of the Duggar family. Jim Bob? I don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> It was a toss up between this and the one I posted.


----------



## mkr

Jennifer was always on the slender side.  I don't think she's has lipo.  I read where she doesn't drink alcohol and she eats right and gets plenty of rest and works out.  I don't think she has to work out like crazy to look this good.


----------



## imgg

berrydiva said:


> I highly doubt she had lipo...other "maintenance" procedures such as botox, yes....it's not hard to look like her, it just takes discipline. Her stomach does not have the lipo look...her abs are too defined.



I think she had lipo in her butt, thighs, not her stomach.
I'm not sure how many people remember when she first came out,  her butt was enormous about double the size as it is now.  Its almost impossible to lose weight in one area, especially your problem area.  She would have to be emaciated to lose weight only in her butt.

I am not sure why her having lipo is so hard to believe.  Millions of average people have lipo, she has all the money in the world and is paid to look good.  Lipo just removes fat, it does not create muscle tone, so yes, she works out hard for that body, but I'm sure she had help.  Its no big deal though.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> I'm not sure how many people remember when she first came out,  her butt was enormous about half the size as it is now.  Its almost impossible to lose weight in one area, especially your problem area.  She would have to be emaciated to lose weight only in her butt.
> 
> I am not sure why her having lipo is so hard to believe.  Millions of average people have lipo, she has all the money in the world and is paid to look good.  Lipo just removes fat, it does not create muscle tone, so yes, she works out hard for that body, but I'm sure she had help.  Its no big deal though.


I know her from In living color days and she wasn't a small girl. She was thick. She had weight on her and she lost a lot. She is clearly thinner now all around than when she "first came out". Her butt is about the same, proportionally, she just clearly more toned.  Happens to me as well when I gain and lose weight too...my butt looks bigger if I gain a few pounds and if I loose weight it seems more toned even though it hasn't changed and is still the same proportional to my body. I'm probably similar to JennyLo in that area...her butt is a bubble naturally so it doesn't take a lot to for it to slim down. Not as much a "problem area" as you think.

Lipo isn't hard to believe...she just doesn't have lipo body....she has a disciplined body. I see folks in the gym who are fit and have lipo bodies...you can see the difference. I can believe Drake had lipo...his abs look odd.


----------



## imgg

berrydiva said:


> I know her from In living color days and she wasn't a small girl. She had weight on her and she lost a lot. She is clearly thinner now all around than when she "first came out". Her butt is about the same, proportionally, she just clearly more toned.
> 
> Lipo isn't hard to believe...she just doesn't have lipo body.


I think she has.  It's not worth the argument though, but most people can not tell when lipo is done, unless they are naked and it went horribly wrong.  Lipo is a fairly easy procedure.


----------



## mkr

I remember when she literally worked her @ss off when she started her music career.  Her butt was really small in her first video and people were not happy.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

Beautiful.  What is the theme this year?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01...iguez-make-red-carpet-debut-at-met-gala-2017/

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Alex Rodriguez* are making their red carpet debut this evening – and they’re looking amazing together!

The 47-year-old entertainer and 41-year-old retired MLB player were in attendance at the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

If you didn’t know, *Alex* and *JLo* were first linked back in March of this year after her relationship with *Drake* ended.

This year’s Costume Institute Gala Benefit – celebrating the opening of the Rei Kawakubo/Comme des Garçons: Art of the In-Between exhibition – is co-chaired by *Katy Perry*, *Pharrell Williams*, _Vogue_ editor *Anna Wintour*, and designer *Rei Kawakubo*.

FYI: *Jennifer* is wearing _Valentino_.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She played it really safe. She looks pretty but boring.


----------



## White Orchid

Classy, elegant...just beautiful - one of my favourite shades of blue.  The hair extension is a let down. 

Oh and a big thanks to Sasha - you're forever uploading all thses photos!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks nice but I feel like she's worn this before.


----------



## poopsie

Can't decide if it is 70's prom or mother of the bride


----------



## sdkitty

they look really proud of each other


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> Can't decide if it is 70's prom or mother of the bride



I think Mother of the Bride. My Mom wore something similar at my brother's wedding.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Beautiful.  What is the theme this year?


Comme des Garcons which im failing to see how jlo dress fits in the theme??


----------



## Sassys

Reminded me of this


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope. She could have done so much more.


----------



## Tivo

Not here for this...it's very boring and borderline ugly.


----------



## imgg

The color of the dress is pretty, not liking the style.  Feel like she needs color on her lips though.


----------



## GaitreeS

She looks like the mother in the series Bewitched hehe


----------



## scarlet555

This is a bit of frozen elsa and her sister look.  
It's a meh look.  
The green outfit with Ben Affleck was a kennedy inspiration I believe and it was nicer than the blue dress.   
fashionwebnews.info


----------



## peppermintpatty

She could have and has done much better. In a lot of the pictures of the 2 of them, not just the ones from last night, she is usually looking at him. He is usually looking at something else. She seems more into the relationship than he is, just based on the pictures. Might not be anything. Or it might be something. idk it just make's her look like a love sick school girl lol. And clingy!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTlwUR1lK8z/?taken-by=theshaderoom


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


>


Just like that...we're back on the same page!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

peppermintpatty said:


> She could have and has done much better. In a lot of the pictures of the 2 of them, not just the ones from last night, she is usually looking at him. He is usually looking at something else. She seems more into the relationship than he is, just based on the pictures. Might not be anything. Or it might be something. idk it just make's her look like a love sick school girl lol. And clingy!



I was thinking the same EXACT thing! 
She seems to be into him but he only seems to be into himself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What do you mean he is only into himself?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTlwUR1lK8z/?taken-by=theshaderoom



A-rod doesn't look into it


----------



## Sasha2012

Met Gala 2017 After Party


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A-rod likes the attention more than he likes her...



Sassys said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTlwUR1lK8z/?taken-by=theshaderoom



Safe to say that wasn't his scene, lol. I'm sure he'd rather be golfing or staring himself in the mirror or something 

Side note- Migos performed at the Met. Quavoncye' and them are having quite the moment right now, good for them.


----------



## White Orchid

GaitreeS said:


> She looks like the mother in the series Bewitched hehe


Endora had a wicked wardrobe!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTlwUR1lK8z/?taken-by=theshaderoom


When I saw this video first I said that JLo looks like an old lady trying to be cool.  Then I showed it to my husband and I was like look this is us when you're bored and I'm lit.... So then he says are you calling yourself an old lady?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


>


three outfits in one morning (at one location)?


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> three outfits in one morning (at one location)?



I just post the pics, I don't explain them lol


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> I just post the pics, I don't explain them lol


maybe two looks for the show and the last one to walk with the BF


----------



## Tivo

I saw her on the Today show this morning. Need an I.D. on the black sandals!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

That coat is beautiful.

I saw A-Rod on some sports show, he was interviewing with Derek Jeter.  He's definitely in it for the fame, or at least partially.


----------



## chowlover2

Swooning over that coat!


----------



## Tivo

He looks at her like she's a prize. I don't think it's a bad thing for a man to believe he hit the jackpot in a woman. He definitely scored out of his league.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> He looks at her like she's a prize. I don't think it's a bad thing for a man to believe he hit the jackpot in a woman. He definitely scored out of his league.


I don't know what they're like in private but from a public standpoint I think he's the closest thing to an ideal match of the men she's been with.   He's a big star in a different industry.  Physically they look good together.  I'd say if he feels he scored, she also feels she has.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> *He looks at her like she's a prize. *I don't think it's a bad thing for a man to believe he hit the jackpot in a woman. He definitely scored out of his league.



Ben looked at her that way, and he got tired of her trying to change him.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Ben looked at her that way, and he got tired of her trying to change him.


But this one she doesn't have to change. He's tailor made.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> But this one she doesn't have to change. He's tailor made.



On the outside anyway.....who knows how deep their feelings go.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## lanasyogamama

chowlover2 said:


> Swooning over that coat!


It is gorgeous.


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> On the outside anyway.....who knows how deep their feelings go.  Guess time will tell.


Yep. And I'll enjoy them while they last!


----------



## lucydee

Sassys said:


>


Can someone ID the handbag?


----------



## roseroyale

lucydee said:


> Can someone ID the handbag?



It's the large Louboutin Paloma tote bag


----------



## Swanky

Does she dress up and do pap strolls all day everyday now? lol


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Does she dress up and do pap strolls all day everyday now? lol


seems like it since she got her new prize


----------



## Tivo

Swanky said:


> Does she dress up and do pap strolls all day everyday now? lol


Hey now! I need my daily dose of JLo, Don't go discouraging her!


----------



## anitalilac

Tivo said:


> Hey now! I need my daily dose of JLo, Don't go discouraging her!


And with the way she has been dressing, I am enjoying her pap strolls..


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


>


Can anybody id this coat? I hope there will be a high street version because this is gorgeous!


----------



## roseroyale

anitalilac said:


> Can anybody id this coat? I hope there will be a high street version because this is gorgeous!



It's from Valentino's Resort 2016 collection


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm also on board with her pap strolls.  At least she smiles and doesn't pretend to be annoyed.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm also on board with her pap strolls.  At least she smiles and doesn't pretend to be annoyed.


kind of makes you wonder though.....are they in it for the show?  don't they have other things to do besides getting dressed up and walking down the street getting their photo taken?


----------



## Sassys

5/10/17 - NYC
Yes, it is cold here right now


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> kind of makes you wonder though.....are they in it for the show?  don't they have other things to do besides getting dressed up and walking down the street getting their photo taken?



I think they are in it for the show, I think they both love love love the attention.


----------



## White Orchid

Geez, even sans makeup she looks good lol.

I'm surprised people say she's had a nose job because without all the contouring, it's apparent she hasn't.  At least not, according to me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like that coat, it looks so warm and snug. Is it shedding all over her though?


----------



## clydekiwi

From enamelle Instagram


----------



## 30gold

These two really look good together.  I hope it lasts.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is so pretty.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't lusted after CLs in a long time... I might need the ones she's wearing!


----------



## 30gold

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3700092
> View attachment 3700095
> View attachment 3700092




Girl is looking fabulous!


----------



## queennadine

Love that dress on her!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hey all! I just came for the tea. I'm loving this couple. Although, his body language sometimes says something different (for e.g., pap pics from this past Friday on the set of Shades), I really like this couple together. I wish them the best.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her daughter looks so much like her when she has that bun.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Jenny went back to the block?


----------



## arnott

Talking about World of Dance with some footage of her as a fly girl:


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Rouge H

That's a great picture, relaxed and not all made up❤️


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3721020


That reminds me of her grammy dress from way back.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

I wonder if he will post a picture of himself without makeup too.

You gotta give Jennifer props for baring it all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even when she's makeup free, her pics are never filter free. She goes OD on the blur tool sometimes...


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Even when she's makeup free, her pics are never filter free. She goes OD on the blur tool sometimes...



Pic is from Instagram video not an actual pic she can alter


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks awesome.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3721020


Love this picture,  of both of them!


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> That reminds me of her grammy dress from way back.



Similar hairstyle too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Pic is from Instagram video not an actual pic she can alter



I'm not talking about just that one particular pics. One look at her IG will tell you she lives for filters and blur which isn't a bad thing because tons of people do. She just goes a little crazy with it at times.


----------



## Sassys

*Alex Rodriguez cheats on J. Lo and is not sexually attracted to singer, alleges self-proclaimed mistress - who claims baseball star likes threesomes, rough sex, and schoolgirl outfits*

*Alex Rodriguez, 41, cheats on new girlfriend Jennifer Lopez, 47, according to one of the baseball star's former mistresses*
*Lauren Hunter, 34, met Rodriguez at an Equinox in 2011 and has a child with former football star Marcus Allen *
*'I slept with him and then he went to the MTV Awards with Cameron [Diaz],' said Hunter of the pair's first sexual encounter, adding Diaz looked sad that day*
*Hunter said that Rodriguez wanted to meet her as recently as May 17, asking her to fly to Kansas City while he was covering the Yankees game *
*Rodriguez is 'very into threesomes' and 'voyeurism' according to Hunter, and also enjoys 'rough sex' and 'schoolgirl uniforms' *
*Hunter's interview comes one day after it was reported that Rodriguez had been contacted by a woman who was demanding $600,000 to not release texts*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eats-J-Lo-likes-threesomes.html#ixzz4jLbRywSX


----------



## mkr

Never saw that coming....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His ex sounds like a wack job and I hope she is busted for extortion.


----------



## Tivo

This chick sounds so ran through. No dignity at all and likely on drugs.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I want to see the texts with date stamps. Lol


----------



## arnott




----------



## Grande Latte

There are shameful women who will always be men's mistresses NEVER the main women. Go and destroy other people's happiness, and wondering why their "relationships" don't work out. 

And now 600,000 for not releasing texts? How sick.


----------



## Tivo

I'd be like, "Go ahead and release them all!"


----------



## Grande Latte

Tivo said:


> I'd be like, "Go ahead and release them all!"



Yeah, if I were him, I'd ask her to release all the texts too. And apologize profusely to JLo, if he's heart is really with her. Be honest and be open. Be a real man.


----------



## Tivo

She thought she was getting a Tiger Woods payday, lol! 
Birds.


----------



## meluvs2shop

For a moment there I thought he paid her ....


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course arod cheated that's what he dose. I'm not even convinced that they were a real couple. They looked like a business arrangement nothing more nothing less.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> She thought she was getting a Tiger Woods payday, lol!
> Birds.


Is Arod Tiger Woods rich?  I don't watch baseball so all I know is he's a probably excellent and very famous player.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is Arod Tiger Woods rich?  I don't watch baseball so all I know is he's a probably excellent and very famous player.


He's negotiated one of the best contracts in baseball history. He was paid more than Jeter; he's actually better on paper and the field than Jeter but Jeter is baseball legend. He got something like $250m with the Rangers and another ~$300m with the Yankees. I couldn't believe how much the Yanks paid for him when he came here smh but he proved his worth. I don't know how much of that was guaranteed but he was known to make some great contract deals in which he was personally involved with negotiations; so he probably took away a majority of that money. Then he has endorsements. He's not Tiger rich as Tiger amassed over a billion during his career but he's not doing bad.


----------



## Michele26

I can believe this, but he shouldn't pay her a cent.

*Rodriguez is 'very into threesomes' and 'voyeurism' according to Hunter, and also enjoys 'rough sex' and 'schoolgirl uniforms'*


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, if I were him, I'd ask her to release all the texts too. And apologize profusely to JLo, if he's heart is really with her. Be honest and be open. Be a real man.


apologize for cheating on her?  or apologize for his behavior before he met her?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Probably not as much as Tiger but very very very very rich and made almost $500M in his baseball career. What ruined his legacy is performance enhancing drugs. He was arguably (and some still some may consider him) top 10 of all time. At one time he had a shot of breaking the all time HR record.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Probably not as much as Tiger but very very very very rich and made almost $500M in his baseball career. What ruined his legacy is performance enhancing drugs. He was arguably (and some still some may consider him) top 10 of all time. At one time he had a shot of breaking the all time HR record.


Yeah. He's definitely in the top 10 which is insane because unless you're actively watching baseball, you'd never know he's ranked so high.


----------



## bisousx

Does ARod really need to apologize to anyone? If the world knows that a man is a cheater and a womanizer, no sympathy to the woman who thinks she can change him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> He's negotiated one of the best contracts in baseball history. He was paid more than Jeter; he's actually better on paper and the field than Jeter but Jeter is baseball legend. He got something like $250m with the Rangers and another ~$300m with the Yankees. I couldn't believe how much the Yanks paid for him when he came here smh but he proved his worth. I don't know how much of that was guaranteed but he was known to make some great contract deals in which he was personally involved with negotiations; so he probably took away a majority of that money. Then he has endorsements. He's not Tiger rich as Tiger amassed over a billion during his career but he's not doing bad.


it's ALL guaranteed!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Does ARod really need to apologize to anyone? If the world knows that a man is a cheater and a womanizer, no sympathy to the woman who thinks she can change him.


that's what I'm saying!  It's not a secret.  You know what you're getting when you get with ARod (and 99% of these athletes)


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> it's ALL guaranteed!


Wow.  I didn't realize it was all guaranteed. He's definitely a hell of a player. He and Jeter certainly helped bring that team value at close to $4B so I can certainly understand it being guaranteed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All baseball money is guaranteed and you can literally have one good year and be set for life. It is the least bang for the buck in all of sports IMO. ARod has always been a special player. He hasn't heard the word no since he was probably 16. I desperately wanted him on the Mets back in the day because he grew up a Met fan. But his stunt moves to get to the east coast turned me against him for life. lol.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> All baseball money is guaranteed and you can literally have one good year and be set for life. It is the least bang for the buck in all of sports IMO. ARod has always been a special player. He hasn't heard the word no since he was probably 16. I desperately wanted him on the Mets back in the day because he grew up a Met fan. But his stunt moves to get to the east coast turned me against him for life. lol.


I didn't realize that....I have really followed baseball in years. I'm one of those lames who turned into watching playoffs only. What stunts did he pull?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> I didn't realize that....I have really followed baseball in years. I'm one of those lames who turned into watching playoffs only. What stunts did he pull?



There is a 30 for 30 on how he got to NY. It is called The Deal. Then he announced he was opting out of his contract during a World Series broadcast one year. I forgot he played over 10 years with NY but his early antics as a Yankee overshadowed his some of his time IMO. Maybe a Yankee fan will tell you differently. Even though he was better than Jeter. I would take Jeter over him any day. And that goes against my religion.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Does ARod really need to apologize to anyone? If the world knows that a man is a cheater and a womanizer, no sympathy to the woman who thinks she can change him.


I think they're both very superficial and each of them thinks they have a prize to prance around with.  Wonder how much deeper than that it goes.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I think they're both very superficial and each of them thinks they have a prize to prance around with.  Wonder how much deeper than that it goes.


He definitely got a prize and he knows it. Suddenly he's relevant again.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> He definitely got a prize and he knows it. Suddenly he's relevant again.


maybe so but she looks pretty proud of herself doing the pap walk all dressed up just about every day


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> He definitely got a prize and he knows it. Suddenly he's relevant again.


A Rod was never not relevant.


----------



## wheihk

mkr said:


> That reminds me of her grammy dress from way back.



It's a different dress?


----------



## Grande Latte

JLo knows exactly the type of man she's hanging around with. If I were her, I'd force an apology from him and get some gigantic, magnificent jewelry from him. Then next time he cheats (soon probably), she can dump his ass. But you gotta get something out of him, girl! Hahaha.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> maybe so but she looks pretty proud of herself doing the pap walk all dressed up just about every day


Agree. She's happy in the way she seemed happy back in her Ben Afleck days.

But he's getting a lot out of this relationship and he seems delighted to parade her around, even if that's her thing too. Suddenly he's back on the blogs and magazine covers.  We never saw him parading around his rich tech girlfriend, the way he parades JLo around. Or maybe he did on occasion, but no one cared to photograph them walking down the street.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Compass Rose

I gotta go pick up the kids.  I see the school bus coming.


----------



## Lounorada

I really like those earrings.
That parachute she's wearing as a dress is hideous looking though.


----------



## Tivo

All the yapping in the press, yet my girl keeps it moving, putting in work on her hit show and photoshoots, etc. #Unbothered

ARod better clean his mess up so he can keep up.

#GrownWomanStatus
#NoTimeForIt


----------



## Sassys

France


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is bomb.


----------



## Tivo

Lol! Jennifer is like, "I'll be done with Alex when "I'M ready...not when his jump offs want me to be."

Love all of this.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alllllllllllrighty then...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo is a self proclaimed "lover of love". She jumps out the window head first with every man she dates. Trust and believe her feelings will be hurt before his are.


----------



## Tivo

Hurt feelings heal.
She's living the life right now.

"So in love! I don't care what they say!
I don't care if they're talking tomorrow!
Cause tonight is the night, oh, oh, oh
That I give you everything,
Music knocking til the morning light,"


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HandbagDiva354

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo is a self proclaimed "lover of love". She jumps out the window head first with every man she dates. Trust and believe her feelings will be hurt before his are.



She will tire of his philandering and pretend to be a victim in the end. Then she'll get her a new "boy toy" to boost her ego and prove to everyone she's still hot...LoL


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She will tire of his philandering and pretend to be a victim in the end. Then she'll get her a new "boy toy" to boost her ego and prove to everyone she's still hot...LoL


She doesn't need a man to prove she's still hot....her body is doing all the talking for her. She's putting women half her age to shame.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She will tire of his philandering and pretend to be a victim in the end. Then she'll get her a new "boy toy" to boost her ego and prove to everyone she's still hot...LoL



Nah, you don't get to play the victim when you knowingly deal with dogs. A dog is gonna dog, lol. A man's true color are all out in the open and you jump into a relationship with him because you think you can change him but that's not the way it works. Don't play victim, just hold your L and move on.


----------



## scarlet555

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, you don't get to play the victim when you knowingly deal with dogs. A dog is gonna dog, lol. A man's true color are all out in the open and you jump into a relationship with him because you think you can change him but that's not the way it works. Don't play victim, just hold your L and move on.


It's not a secret how he behaves so just play and don't be surprised!!!! Hate it when when women act all victimized like they can't believe he's a dog!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't need a man to prove she's still hot....her body is doing all the talking for her. She's putting women half her age to shame.



I never said she NEEDED to prove she is hot. I said she will do it for her bruised ego when they break up.

This is MY opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I never said she NEEDED to prove she is hot. I said she will do it for her bruised ego when they break up.
> 
> This is MY opinion.


ok.  She's in love with the idea of love but I only know her socially so whatever you say lol. It's all opinions....carry on.


----------



## scarlet555

It's a publicity thing the boy toy and relationship.  In terms of how we see her she is hot already, hot it's a state of mind in the end


----------



## Myluvmaya

scarlet555 said:


> It's a publicity thing the boy toy and relationship.  In terms of how we see her she is hot already, hot it's a state of mind in the end



Hot is a state of mind but JLo does have a tendency to get a rebound quickly after a major break up. I agree with it being publicity but I can't help think it's to save face too.
There are lots of hot girls with low confidence and bruised egos after a break up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been putting on a fashion clinic since they started.


----------



## Tivo

I'm here for the fashion clinic.


----------



## Sassys

These celeb managers never go hang with their own family I see. Must be so annoying for the people that is dating the celeb to always have the manager tag along.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> These celeb managers never go hang with their own family I see. Must be so annoying for the people that is dating the celeb to always have the manager tag along.
> 
> View attachment 3735661
> 
> View attachment 3735670
> 
> View attachment 3735672



Managers always around make it seem more like a business arrangement to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Benny is never too far away...

Isn't it like 80+ in Paris? Why is she in pants?


----------



## Grande Latte

I think JLo is more of a love addict. Beautiful women act differently when it comes to love and finding love. Some will choose to be alone, while others always love the company of men no matter who these men are. 

Having ARod around helps them both in terms of publicity. They photograph so well together and although JLo's extremely hot and popular already, I think she still enjoys a ton of attention. 

All I can think about is how well she ages (or doesn't seem to age), and her sense of fashion and how to take beautiful photos.


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> I'm here for the fashion clinic.


That makes two of us.


----------



## CoachGirl12

They look hot together... definitely an upgrade from that Casper dude, LOL


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Compass Rose

Love her "boat" shoes...lol!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really hope they marry. lol.


----------



## Tivo

I love them together! JLo's resort looks are giving me life!


----------



## Sasha2012

I love it when two attention whores come together. I hope he becomes her 4th husband.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> I love it when two attention whores come together. I hope he becomes her 4th husband.


Me too!


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> I love it when two attention whores come together. I hope he becomes her 4th husband.


  You and me both.  Plus I'd like to see her in her bridal attire because you know she ain't gonna go the simple, "this-is-my-fourth-wedding" route


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> I love it when two attention whores come together. I hope he becomes her 4th husband.


Agree!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

When you are a bonafide celeb why is your mngr always there esp on vacations? Unless there were meetings or something. anyway, they look really good together. Really good. I just hope they are not calling the paps. Lol but I can tell they love the attention. Both of them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She called their trip a baecation, lol. I guess...

I hope it works out for her and that she doesn't end up with egg on her face...


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> When you are a bonafide celeb why is your mngr always there esp on vacations? Unless there were meetings or something. anyway, they look really good together. Really good. I just hope they are not calling the paps. Lol but I can tell they love the attention. Both of them.


Benny is enjoying the fruits of his labor.  LOL


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DC-Cutie said:


> Benny is enjoying the fruits of his labor.  LOL



They brought him to call the paparazzi


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3736708
> View attachment 3736702


wow.....they spend a lot of time posting pictures of themselves


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I really hope they marry. lol.





Sasha2012 said:


> I love it when two attention whores come together. I hope he becomes her 4th husband.


Ditto.  I really like them together.  It's a good look all around.


----------



## mkr

His legs are pretty smooth.


----------



## berrydiva

Her damn body in that black crop top....goodness gracious.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> wow.....they spend a lot of time posting pictures of themselves


It's giving me life! Please let them get married!


----------



## clydekiwi

Jlo posted this pic on Instagram and then later responded. Theres a smudge on the mirror by her abdomen but people were accusing her of photoshop. Whats everyone's opinion? The underside of her forearm also looks lighter. Filter?


----------



## Tivo

No photoshop! A filter or two, but no photoshop here!


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> No photoshop! A filter or two, but no photoshop here!



Didn't think so. Looks like a smudge to me


----------



## terebina786

I ain't seen no smudge that that's pronounced in a pic. Just saying.


----------



## clydekiwi

terebina786 said:


> I ain't seen no smudge that that's pronounced in a pic. Just saying.



On her side. Just below the hem of her top


----------



## Tivo

We see her stomach practically on the daily. It looks like it always does.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> We see her stomach practically on the daily. It looks like it always does.



Lol. Agree


----------



## Sassys

I didn't even see a smudge until you all pointed it out lol. I was to busy looking at the clothes rack clutter. I can't stand to see clothes racks in people's home (outside of the closet) lol. #ihaveocd


----------



## terebina786

clydekiwi said:


> On her side. Just below the hem of her top



I see it but I don't think it's a smudge IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body!! JLo, Angie Bassett and Nicole Murphy are the main reasons I stepped up my routines and figured out how to make it a part of my day. They are all just bad.

Massy was working out with her baby strapped to her the other day....no excuses.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BVnB7DugPtr/


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I see it but I don't think it's a smudge IMO.


The whole side of that mirror is smudged or has something on it...by her forearm/elbow, in front of where that little table is behind her. There's definitely something there...smudged or shopped...'smopped' lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> The whole side of that mirror is smudged or has something on it...by her forearm/elbow, in front of where that little table is behind her. There's definitely something there...smudged or shopped...'smopped' lol.



I see it also. But like tivo said we see her body every day and it looks the same. What is it? It can't be photoshop


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I see it also. But like tivo said we see her body every day and it looks the same. What is it? It can't be photoshop


Who knows. I don't put JennyLo above photoshopping a pic but her body is bad IRL so I know her body is not shopped.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Who knows. I don't put JennyLo above photoshopping a pic but her body is bad IRL so I know her body is not shopped.



Agree. Her body is insane IRL


----------



## Sassys

I'm more upset she used the word hater. Anyone over 14 using that word makes my head hurt.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> The whole side of that mirror is smudged or has something on it...by her forearm/elbow, in front of where that little table is behind her. There's definitely something there...smudged or shopped...'smopped' lol.


I'm on my laptop and zoomed in, definitely a smudge on the mirror.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This PR stunt has her feeling spicy, lol. Clapping back at haters and naysayers. Ok, Jenny...

The #youshouldtryit hashtag made me chuckle.



Sassys said:


> I'm more upset she used the word hater. Anyone over 14 using that word makes my head hurt.



I do think that word is overused and not everyone who has something negative to say is a hater but sometimes you have to call a spade a spade. If you're hating a$$ _____ then that's just what you are  (I'm speaking in general)


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This PR stunt has her feeling spicy, lol. Clapping back at haters and naysayers. Ok, Jenny...
> 
> The #youshouldtryit hashtag made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that word is overused and not everyone who has something negative to say is a hater but sometimes you have to call a spade a spade. If you're hating a$$ _____ then that's just what you are  (I'm speaking in general)



But just because a person doesn't like you or your dress or calls you out on something, does not mean they hate you. They are entitled to like or not like what they want. That word just bothers me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> But just because a person doesn't like you or your dress or calls you out on something, does not mean they hate you. They are entitled to like or not like what they want. That word just bothers me.



I just said that. Everyone is entitled to an opinion but if you have nothing but negative things to say about someone all the time and go out of your way to nitpick at people whose lives/decisions have no impact on your own, then yeah, you're a hater and that's that. You claim not to like or care for someone but have all the scoop about their doings/whereabouts. You don't fcuk with this person but you always have their name in your mouth. Sounds like a hater to me.... (Again, I'm speaking generally)


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good and 'y'all can't deny it' lol


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I just said that. Everyone is entitled to an opinion but if you have nothing but negative things to say about someone all the time and go out of your way to nitpick at people whose lives/decisions have no impact on your own, then yeah, you're a hater and that's that. You claim not to like or care for someone but have all the scoop about their doings/whereabouts. You don't fcuk with this person but you always have their name in your mouth. Sounds like a hater to me.... (Again, I'm speaking generally)


Sounds like 85% of the people that comment in every Kardashian thread.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Sounds like 85% of the people that comment in every Kardashian thread.



Berry...


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Berry...


lol


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I do think that word is overused and not everyone who has something negative to say is a hater but *sometimes you have to call a spade a spade. If you're hating a$$ _____ then that's just what you are  *(I'm speaking in general)



Agreed.


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons


----------



## Rouge H

Cool Jeep


----------



## terebina786

Those last jeans are not flattering on her.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Those last jeans are not flattering on her.


agree.....she has beautiful legs from knee to ankle but her thighs look kinda large in those jeans


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> agree.....she has beautiful legs from knee to ankle but her thighs look kinda large in those jeans


Her thighs look large in those jeans? Those jeans are ugly for sure but if her thighs look large, I don't know what large means. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's the cut of the jeans, that highwater bootcut look isn't working for her


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Her thighs look large in those jeans? Those jeans are ugly for sure but if her thighs look large, I don't know what large means. Lol


It's all relative what large is but to me an ideal body for jeans is long slender legs.  Not that I have that body.


----------



## Sassys

Off to order this dress!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute dress. Those extensions need some work tho...


----------



## meluvs2shop

I prefer her natural do but like Britney she loves her extensions.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm hatin bc she's older than me and her body is SIC. no excuses, yet, I make them everyday.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> I'm hatin bc she's older than me and her body is SIC. no excuses, yet, I make them everyday.





I find it inspiring that she's older than me and still looks great,      rather than a bloated mess like Mariah Carey!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm loving her new song ni tu ni yo with gente de zona. Gente de zona is awsm to begin with so the collab is pretty tight. She will be on NBC July 4th performing that song with gente de zona. Pre recorded bc I keep seeing videos on IG from last night.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> I'm loving her new song ni tu ni yo with gente de zona. Gente de zona is awsm to begin with so the collab is pretty tight. She will be on NBC July 4th performing that song with gente de zona. Pre recorded bc I keep seeing videos on IG from last night.


So she finally learned to speak Spanish?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why wouldn't you want these two to marry? It would be pure entertainment.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand that black dress at all. 

They both seem like they're so exhausting to be with in a relationship.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> They both seem like they're so exhausting to be with in a relationship.



She clearly didn't learn from Benifer


----------



## meluvs2shop

I guess jlo is not as tall as she comes across in photos unless arod is a giant.


----------



## Lounorada

Everytime I see A-Rod, he reminds me of a sloth.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Everytime I see A-Rod, he reminds me of a sloth.


 that's actually a really good description.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I guess jlo is not as tall as she comes across in photos unless arod is a giant.


she's average - 5'5"


----------



## Freckles1

He's a pretty big fella - 6'3 and weighs 230lbs


----------



## Sasha2012

She can't seem to get enough of her new man.

And Jennifer Lopez still wanted more as she was seen walking hand-in-hand with Alex Rodriguez in New York City on Friday.

The 47-year-old Ni Tu Ni Yo singer looked ravishing in a tank top and black tuxedo pants as she enjoyed the romantic stroll with her 41-year-old beau of three months.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hands-beau-Alex-Rodriquez.html#ixzz4mCJNYpbp


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Boots? It's July, Jennifer...act like it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Judge!!!!


----------



## Tivo

I don't like that Louboutin bag. Actually, I don't like any of his handbags.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tivo said:


> I don't like that Louboutin bag. Actually, I don't like any of his handbags.



Every time I see her with that bag I cringe. Mariah has a similar one.


----------



## Sassys

Must go harder at the gym tomorrow 
https://instagram.com/p/BWVnc95BIjE/


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is insane


----------



## fashionmom

She looks more like an exotic dancer than a successful celebrity.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Exotic dancer?  Ya'll clearly don't go to strip clubs...

Her body is bomb, I appreciate her dedication to taking care of herself. Be good to your body and it will be good to you.

I see she took a few notes from Bey and prerecorded some live vocals....


----------



## Tivo

She looks amazing. Her body is so bomb she can walk around butt naked and I'm here for it! At almost 50 looking like that...people should stop hating and start taking notes, lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did you guys see her bday outfit posted on IG?! Damn. That body. I'll be in a corner sulking.


----------



## clydekiwi

Heres one from twitter. Her whole nipple and areola can be seen. She's sinking to kardashian level


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

She's so bomb.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3773447
> View attachment 3773448
> View attachment 3773449



So hot in the first picture!


----------



## arnott

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3773441
> 
> Heres one from twitter. Her whole nipple and areola can be seen. She's sinking to kardashian level



Still  perky as hell.           Wonder what the back of the dress looks like.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The dress is backless.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here is a snap shot from a video. I'm sure someone can post a better quality.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Did you guys see her bday outfit posted on IG?! Damn. That body. *I'll be in a corner sulking.*





I find her appearance so inspiring!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Here is a snap shot from a video. I'm sure someone can post a better quality.



Thanks,  I'm wondering if the bottom is see-through.


----------



## arnott

What does #305 mean?


----------



## chowlover2

Her style since dating A-Rod is definitely back. And her body is banging.


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> What does #305 mean?


Miami's area code. That's where arod is from. Pit bull says 305 a lot too. It just means you're from Miami and or representing Miami.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is tragic but her body is bomb so I'm gonna give her a pass.  If my body looks like her's when I'm her age, I'm rocking a dress like that too.


----------



## whimsic

Heck I want her body at my age


----------



## Sandi.el

Her body is bananas


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress looks cheap but her body is sick. 

I didn't know they were both Leos...explains a lot, lol. She def found her PR stunt match.


----------



## arnott

Any ID on the dress?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I am not mad at her revealing dresses, it takes a ridiculous amount of discipline and self control (and genetics of course) to look like that at any age, let alone at almost 50, so if you are going to undergo that amount of work to look good, why bother hiding it under baggy clothes. And she looks genuinely happy unlike some celebrities who put so much work into their appearance and yet look absolutely dead on the inside.


----------



## Grande Latte

That body is so much hardwork and of course good genes. I'm glad she's still rocking it and looking better than most women half her age. I also love that spark in her eyes. She's still got so much life and love and it's just amazing. 

She's really an inspiration. 

Oh, and have you noticed that JLO and ARod have similar facial features? They REALLY look like a perfect match. No wonder she's glowing.


----------



## gazoo

I have a theory about that. ^^

Couples that look alike seem to me to be attracted to their own same features. It's like looking into a mirror for them. An exquisite form of narcissism if you will. (Think Brad with Gwyneth/Jennifer/Angelina; all share that strong jawline. Giselle and Tom Brady too.) Then you get couples that are polar opposites, oval faces with a partner with very angular features. So by my estimation, JLo and ARod are more into feeling themselves and get to do so even more with each other, than looking for any contrast. Anyways, just my caffeine buzz contribution and personal theory. Probably wrong. 

FWIW, JLo's body/face makes it easier for me to stick to my regime in the hope of looking a smidge as good as her at that age. She's pure inspiration.


----------



## Sassys

I don't think her body has anything to do with good genes. Her sisters and mother's do not have slamming bodies. I think its all hard work.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wish I saw those pics before I ate a beignet and croissant yesterday morning.  
Going to eat a like a rabbit and double up on gym time this week.


----------



## gazoo

Sassys said:


> I don't think her body has anything to do with good genes. Her sisters and mother's do not have slamming bodies. I think its all hard work.


I agree. Genes may make you small boned and skinny, but not toned and fit. That's all hard work and careful eating.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is a result of hard work and discipline. Genetics have not much to do with how she looks and it's bothersome when women suggest genes play a role in have a fit body. Anyone can be fit at any age....all it takes is discipline.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## scarlet555

Still killing it!


----------



## terebina786

That wig needs a little love.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

I've been dragging my feet too much.. Back to the gym today


----------



## gazoo

I'm crazy about her boobie size.  Youthful and womanly at the same time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

gazoo said:


> I'm crazy about her boobie size.  Youthful and womanly at the same time.


 She's awesome. Although I didn't care for her bday dress AT ALL I can't hate.


----------



## Tivo

She lives in the gym...and I love it! Imma catch you JLo! Just gotta get this eating together, lol.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BW7ogbzlAIc/


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BW7ogbzlAIc/


I adore her!


----------



## meluvs2shop

She's fly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That white look is nice, that wig needs some help tho.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Any ID on the dress?



Bao Tranchi


----------



## uhpharm01

Tivo said:


> She lives in the gym...and I love it! Imma catch you JLo! Just gotta get this eating together, lol.


exactly


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> Her body is a result of hard work and discipline. Genetics have not much to do with how she looks and it's bothersome when women suggest genes play a role in have a fit body. Anyone can be fit at any age....all it takes is discipline.



When I was referring to her genes, I was thinking of how youthful she looks overall, not just her body, and I absolutely believe that genes play a big part in that. Surely you know people who smoke or binge drink or lay in the sun or don't sleep properly and still somehow look good, and others with the same bad habits which clearly show in their face and body.  I'm not sure what's bothersome about that, isn't that just common sense?


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> Bao Tranchi



Thanks!


----------



## Grande Latte

gazoo said:


> I have a theory about that. ^^
> 
> Couples that look alike seem to me to be attracted to their own same features. It's like looking into a mirror for them. An exquisite form of narcissism if you will. (Think Brad with Gwyneth/Jennifer/Angelina; all share that strong jawline. Giselle and Tom Brady too.) Then you get couples that are polar opposites, oval faces with a partner with very angular features. So by my estimation, JLo and ARod are more into feeling themselves and get to do so even more with each other, than looking for any contrast. Anyways, just my caffeine buzz contribution and personal theory. Probably wrong.
> 
> FWIW, JLo's body/face makes it easier for me to stick to my regime in the hope of looking a smidge as good as her at that age. She's pure inspiration.



I understand where you're coming from. A form of narcissism. But I've also dated men who look similar to me. There's something about that, because you instantly feel like this "man" who looks like your family immediately "feels" like family. Like you should just immediately marry and start having his children. And the funniest thing is, when you bring him to your family, he just blends right in!!! It's a very exquisite feeling.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> When I was referring to her genes, I was thinking of how youthful she looks overall, not just her body, and I absolutely believe that genes play a big part in that. Surely you know people who smoke or binge drink or lay in the sun or don't sleep properly and still somehow look good, and others with the same bad habits which clearly show in their face and body.  I'm not sure what's bothersome about that, isn't that just common sense?


Obviously genetics play a role in maintaining a youthful appearance, how your body distributes fat, your physical bone structure, etc. You're not the only person to mention genetics which is why I did not quote you directly. But since you're bothered....what genetics doesn't do is make you fit and it's obvious from my post and the preceding posts that her physical body was the subject. There are many women who believe that having/maintaining a fit body at 40+ has to do with genetics and that is what's bothersome because it's simply a projection of their own physical laziness/lack of discipline to be blunt. But to answer your question, no it's not common sense to many people....that whole common sense isn't common thing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just love these two narcs together.

Happy Birthdays!!! ALo, JLo, JRod


----------



## meluvs2shop

Leo's love the spotlight. I don't think they look alike per se but at the same time I don't really care all that much. I just come for the pics.


----------



## prettyprincess

Is she still doing Tracy Anderson??


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Is she still doing Tracy Anderson??


She has several trainers.  David Kirsch in NYC, Tracy when she's in LA. She trained with Ngo Okafor too. I'm guessing she has multiple trainers all focusing on different techniques and methods which isn't unusual.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> Obviously genetics play a role in maintaining a youthful appearance, how your body distributes fat, your physical bone structure, etc. You're not the only person to mention genetics which is why I did not quote you directly. But since you're bothered....what genetics doesn't do is make you fit and it's obvious from my post and the preceding posts that her physical body was the subject. There are many women who believe that having/maintaining a fit body at 40+ has to do with genetics and that is what's bothersome because it's simply a projection of their own physical laziness/lack of discipline to be blunt. But to answer your question, no it's not common sense to many people....that whole common sense isn't common thing.


Oh I didn't realize women thought that genetics can make you fit, of course I agree with you on that, hard work, discipline and exercise is what makes you fit. However when it comes to JLo specifically, I don't think of her as just having a fit body, I think she is a freak of nature that looks amazing overall, I mean the woman doesn't age, and genetics have to play part in that. So the only thing that bothers me is if women are looking at JLo and thinking "I could look like that too if only I wasn't lazy." Well no, you can be fit too but you will look as good as your genetics will allow. And chances are, if you go crazy at the gym and are almost 50, you are going to get that hard harsh look to your face and the only explanation I have for JLo avoiding that is she must have some amazing genetics on her side. That's where I was coming from.


----------



## arnott

I remember JLo saying she went grey in her 20s.    That reminds me of my mom's side of the family who got white hairs in their 30s but look about 15 years younger than their actual age.    When my mom's younger sister asks for the senior's discount, even with ID they still don't believe her!   Makes me feel not so bad about my white hairs!


----------



## whimsic

Genetics / nature definitely have something to do with how she looks. I don't know why people got all defensive. Of course it takes a LOT of hard work (dirt+training) to look like  that at any age and she clearly puts in the effort, no one's taking that from her.

It's the whole package, her body shape and proportions, hair, gorgeous skin, etc.  not all that can be achieved with _just_ training and hard work.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Can anyone ID the leggings? I found this pic on IG from one of her followers.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Can anyone ID the leggings? I found this pic on IG from one of her followers.



I thought ARod was her bodyguard at first in those pictures!


----------



## Sandi.el

Those legging can not be flattering on anyone without toned legs


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> Oh I didn't realize women thought that genetics can make you fit, of course I agree with you on that, hard work, discipline and exercise is what makes you fit. However when it comes to JLo specifically, I don't think of her as just having a fit body, I think she is a freak of nature that looks amazing overall, I mean the woman doesn't age, and genetics have to play part in that. So the only thing that bothers me is if women are looking at JLo and thinking "I could look like that too if only I wasn't lazy." Well no, you can be fit too but you will look as good as your genetics will allow. And chances are, if you go crazy at the gym and are almost 50, you are going to get that hard harsh look to your face and the only explanation I have for JLo avoiding that is she must have some amazing genetics on her side. That's where I was coming from.


No they don't think genetics makes your fit. What I said was "There are many women who believe that *having/maintaining a fit body at 40+ *has to do with genetics". JLo is hardly a freak of nature....she looks good for her age but is that really all that surprising with her being Latina? Women of color generally age pretty well. Plus it helps that her diet is free of alcohol, caffeine and other foods that age you. She's very disciplined and it's commendable because I probably could never give up my coffee.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I attribute it to her being rich and disciplined.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I attribute it to her being rich and disciplined.


Boom


----------



## mkr

She has the money to hire the best chef and the best nutritionist to make sure she eats the right foods and they taste fabulous.  Trainers help with the rest.  But she works hard for that body.  There's nothing soft on her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

I like this whole JRod thing. They don't need to compete with each other...he's secured his status in sports history...she's secured her status in whatever-it-is-she-does history. They make money, they love the camera flash....this is her most perfect match.


----------



## mkr

That's a poor handbag choice for that dress.


----------



## Tivo

I hate that bag.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress didn't need the sleeve but it's still cute. I hate her Shades of Blue hair.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> That's a poor handbag choice for that dress.



That handbag is a poor choice for ANY outfit.


----------



## bisousx

Jlo periodically loves to do that 80's/90's mom look with the short curly hair. It's awful.


----------



## Sassys

Giving your real hair a rest from extensions is smart.


----------



## anitalilac

mkr said:


> That's a poor handbag choice for that dress.


spoken like a true stylist!


----------



## Grande Latte

That red dress is beautiful. Anyone know the designer?

And yeah, let's all just forget about that handbag and stop talking about it.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Jlo periodically loves to do *that 80's/90's mom look* *with the short curly hair.* It's awful.



                         So is that her real hair or a wig?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> No they don't think genetics makes your fit. What I said was "There are many women who believe that *having/maintaining a fit body at 40+ *has to do with genetics". JLo is hardly a freak of nature....she looks good for her age but is that really all that surprising with her being Latina? Women of color generally age pretty well. Plus it helps that her diet is free of alcohol, caffeine and other foods that age you. She's very disciplined and it's commendable because I probably could never give up my coffee.


Maybe I don't know enough Latinas but where I live (Australia - a very multicultural country) no one looks like this at 50 hence why I consider her a freak of nature.
"She's very disciplined and it's commendable because I probably could never give up my coffee."
Would you want to though, what is life without coffee, alcohol and great food? Even if it guaranteed looking like JLO, I'm not sure it would be worth it


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ Hate that curly hair.

These two really are a match made in spotlight-loving heaven, their break is still inevitable, but I can't imagine she will be able to find a better suited boyfriend any time soon. Hopefully they last at least a year.


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

I hate that hair but her body is yum. Amazing skin and bright smile too! I can't hate her


----------



## gazoo

I like the hair. She's lucky, her face looks amazing no matter what hair style she wears.


----------



## gazoo

Prima Ballerina said:


> Maybe I don't know enough Latinas but where I live (Australia - a very multicultural country) no one looks like this at 50 hence why I consider her a freak of nature.
> "She's very disciplined and it's commendable because I probably could never give up my coffee."
> Would you want to though, what is life without coffee, alcohol and great food? Even if it guaranteed looking like JLO, I'm not sure it would be worth it



I'm 100% Cuban and none of the women in my family have aged well. If anything, by 45 they look decades older. It's case by case with Hispanics, IMO. I think women and men of color, and Asians have way better aging genes. JLo looks the best from everyone else in her family, even her younger family members. She's a freak to me, an inspiring freak of nature.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Grande Latte said:


> That red dress is beautiful. Anyone know the designer?
> 
> And yeah, let's all just forget about that handbag and stop talking about it.



Dress is Bao Tranchi. Set for release in September.


----------



## clydekiwi

Something about arod. Some pics i find him good looking and others I find him drab


----------



## Sassys

Kids are getting attached way to soon.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Woah do their kids look alike!! The four could be siblings!


----------



## Thatgirl00

Prima Ballerina said:


> ^ Hate that curly hair.
> 
> These two really are a match made in spotlight-loving heaven, their break is still inevitable, but I can't imagine she will be able to find a better suited boyfriend any time soon. Hopefully they last at least a year.


I see them being together several years. Isn't she known for being a serial monogamous?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Thatgirl00 said:


> Isn't she known for being a serial monogamous?



 JLo may be but he definitely isn't. I'm praying they make it until the new year.


----------



## Thatgirl00

HandbagDiva354 said:


> JLo may be but he definitely isn't. I'm praying they make it until the new year.


Very true


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LordT why is she letting her son hug up on this man so soon?


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> LordT why is she letting her son hug up on this man so soon?



Agree.


----------



## Sassys

I hope he doesn't hurt her; because she is clearly really into him.
https://instagram.com/p/BXMeXN9lY46/


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> I hope he doesn't hurt her; because she is clearly really into him.
> https://instagram.com/p/BXMeXN9lY46/



Love her,   but people  posting videos of themselves singing/dancing along to a song in the car irks me!    Tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Thatgirl00 said:


> I see them being together several years. Isn't she known for being a serial monogamous?


I don't know, if I had to describe her, I would call addicted to falling in love. And he is definitely not known for being monogamous so we'll see how it all ends.

She does look really into him but then again she looked really into all the men she's been with, then they spilt up, she gets over them seemingly overnight, and onto the next. I don't know how she does that.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I hope he doesn't hurt her; because she is clearly really into him.
> https://instagram.com/p/BXMeXN9lY46/



I hope he is really into her because I love them together!


----------



## Thatgirl00

Prima Ballerina said:


> I don't know, if I had to describe her, I would call addicted to falling in love. And he is definitely not known for being monogamous so we'll see how it all ends.
> 
> She does look really into him but then again she looked really into all the men she's been with, then they spilt up, she gets over them seemingly overnight, and onto the next. I don't know how she does that.



I dont know if she's addicted to falling in love, or just can't be alone. And she gets over them overnight because she doesn't fall in love with the person, she just needs *a* person. 

He may not be known for being monogamous, but look at the guys she's been with and put up with for years. If anyone could stay with him longer than a couple months, it's her.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Love her,   but people  posting videos of themselves singing/dancing along to a song in the car irks me!    Tell me I'm not the only one!



I agree. I find it so weird when people just film themselves. They're not talking to their audience, they just film themselves doing nothing. Beyond weird to me. I also find it weird adults that talk to the camera with those bunny, cat, or any filter. Leave that for kids. I unfollowed a lot of people on instagram who do that.

What is the point of this? 
https://instagram.com/p/BWMX4XLnivT/
https://instagram.com/p/BWlt-U8nxLr/
https://instagram.com/p/BWjdCHNlHJg/
https://instagram.com/p/BTErKjUlPR4/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love these two fame whores together.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, the Snapchat filters are fun, lol. 

Only time it bothers me is when you don't know the words or can't catch the beat. Don't flood my feed with it though, post one or two clips max and keep it moving. A few Sundays ago I posted my mom and I singing a rather tipsy rendition of Teena Marie's Dear Lover, on Snap, it was fun. Adulting is already kinda overrated, let me be a child sometimes, lol. 

I don't see J-Rod making to Christmas honestly but we'll see. Maybe this will work out for her. If it doesn't, I won't have much sympathy for her but I'll feel for the kids since she decided to do the most and introduce them so soon.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aww, the Snapchat filters are fun, lol.
> 
> Only time it bothers me is when you don't know the words or can't catch the beat. Don't flood my feed with it though, post one or two clips max and keep it moving. A few Sundays ago I posted my mom and I singing a rather tipsy rendition of Teena Marie's Dear Lover, on Snap, it was fun. *Adulting is already kinda overrated, let me be a child sometimes, lol. *
> 
> I don't see J-Rod making to Christmas honestly but we'll see. Maybe this will work out for her. If it doesn't, I won't have much sympathy for her but I'll feel for the kids since she decided to do the most and introduce them so soon.



I tell my husband this anytime he side-eyes my antics.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aww, the Snapchat filters are fun, lol.
> 
> Only time it bothers me is when you don't know the words or can't catch the beat. Don't flood my feed with it though, post one or two clips max and keep it moving. A few Sundays ago I posted my mom and I singing a rather tipsy rendition of Teena Marie's Dear Lover, on Snap, it was fun. Adulting is already kinda overrated, let me be a child sometimes, lol.
> 
> I don't see J-Rod making to Christmas honestly but we'll see. Maybe this will work out for her. If it doesn't, I won't have much sympathy for her but I'll feel for the kids since she decided to do the most and introduce them so soon.



Singing is not weird. Just videoing yourself doing nothing is just bizarre to me. I had to stop following Tamar, because that is all she does all day long. She sits there plays with her wig and makes "sexy" faces. That is the weirdest thing IMO.

What adult does this??
https://instagram.com/p/BWMX4XLnivT/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Onward and upward? The caption doesn't even pertain.

She is annoying as hell. No way I would ever follow her on social media or anything else.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Onward and upward? The caption doesn't even pertain.
> 
> She is annoying as hell. No way I would ever follow her on social media or anything else.



All she does is take selfies of herself and video tapes herself. The woman clearly needs something to do. What 40yr old does this? Occasional selfie is fine. But 95% of her feeds are self video's and pics. Her Instagram stories made me want to bang my head. I had to shut her off and a few others who did the same thing (just not as bad as Tamar).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> All she does is take selfies of herself and video tapes herself. The woman clearly needs something to do. What 40yr old does this? Occasional selfie is fine. *But 95% of her feeds are self video's and pics*. Her Instagram stories made me want to bang my head. I had to shut her off and a few others who did the same thing (just not as bad as Tamar).



Me 

I mean it's social media, like...

You can be on your grown woman ish, and take selfies, too. Doesn't make you any less grown. 



terebina786 said:


> I tell my husband this anytime he side-eyes my antics.



I love this. I don't have to tell my hubby this because we're both overgrown children. He can't judge me, lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I chalk it up to needing attention and validation.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Singing is not weird. Just videoing yourself doing nothing is just bizarre to me. I had to stop following Tamar, because that is all she does all day long. She sits there plays with her wig and makes "sexy" faces. That is the weirdest thing IMO.
> 
> What adult does this??
> https://instagram.com/p/BWMX4XLnivT/


There's a lot of people that just video themselves doing not much of anything, playing with their hair, making sexy faces, singing along to a song. People like the attention is what it essentially boils down to....they like sharing and the validation of the like. I have a friend who does the same...in her car, at the bar, in her house, you name it....always a "sexy" pose, face, etc. After awhile, it starts to seem desperate to me but I don't think most people put that much thought into it and are just having fun with it...I find some of it a bit strange as well.

I will say I do like the filters on Snap, they're fun and shouldn't be taken that seriously....the videos are gone within 24 hours. I know that I wouldn't be into using the filters as much if it wasn't for my younger nieces and nephews, the babies love them and always want to take pics/videos on snap. I don't use IG as much as snap and rarely watch IG lives of anyone.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot of people that just video themselves doing not much of anything, playing with their hair, making sexy faces, singing along to a song. People like the attention is what it essentially boils down to....they like sharing and the validation of the like. I have a friend who does the same...in her car, at the bar, in her house, you name it....always a "sexy" pose, face, etc. After awhile, it starts to seem desperate to me but I don't think most people put that much thought into it and are just having fun with it...I find some of it a bit strange as well.
> 
> I will say I do like the filters on Snap, they're fun and shouldn't be taken that seriously....the videos are gone within 24 hours. I know that I wouldn't be into using the filters as much if it wasn't for my younger nieces and nephews, the babies love them and always want to take pics/videos on snap. I don't use IG as much as snap and rarely watch IG lives of anyone.



Doing the filters with kids is normal, but to do filters and you don't have kids with you or have kids in your life is just weird to me. My friends and I were talking about this over brunch yesterday and we don't know a single adult that plays with filters or takes videos of themselves doing nothing. We all find it so weird lol

Thank god I don't have snap chat. That would drive me nuts with all the filter videos doing nothing. 

No kids with them, so why do it.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxShHiFis9/?taken-by=jlo&hl=en


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Doing the filters with kids is normal, but to do filters and you don't have kids with you or have kids in your life is just weird to me. My friends and I were talking about this over brunch yesterday and we don't know a single adult that plays with filters or takes videos of themselves doing nothing. We all find it so weird lol
> 
> Thank god I don't have snap chat. That would drive me nuts with all the filter videos doing nothing.
> 
> No kids with them, so why do it.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxShHiFis9/?taken-by=jlo&hl=en


Well she needs to do a voice changing filter while singing because lawd knows she's can't sing. I know plenty of adults who use filters that have no kids....folks just like them...I don't even bother trying to understand social networking usage anymore. I still can't understand taking pics of your food before you eat.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Well she needs to do a voice changing filter while singing because lawd knows she's can't sing. I know plenty of adults who use filters that have no kids....folks just like them...I don't even bother trying to understand social networking usage anymore. *I still can't understand taking pics of your food before you eat.*



I'm guilty of this (All my friends are foodies, I'm not though)


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I'm guilty of this.


Hey well maybe some of the taking video while doing nothing folks can't understand you either lol.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Hey well maybe some of the taking video while doing nothing folks can't understand you either lol.



LOL, but I snap the picture, turn off my phone and enjoy my dinner mates. I need you to head over to Khloe thread and explain the foolishness I just posted lol


----------



## mkr




----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


>



I'm sorry, are we boring you lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> *Well she needs to do a voice changing filter while singing because lawd knows she's can't sing. I* know plenty of adults who use filters that have no kids....folks just like them...I don't even bother trying to understand social networking usage anymore. I still can't understand taking pics of your food before you eat.



Shade. 

I love food but don't care to see food pics. I have no interest in seeing your cooking for bae struggle meals. Keep it.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I'm sorry, are we boring you lol


No that's my I'm scared to look GIF!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> No that's my I'm scared to look GIF!



Oh lol


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Shade.
> 
> I love food but don't care to see food pics. I have no interest in seeing your cooking for bae struggle meals. Keep it.



What about when he cooks for you . Guilty


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Shade.
> 
> I love food but don't care to see food pics. I have no interest in seeing your cooking for bae struggle meals. Keep it.


Struggle meals are my fav!!! Struggle plates is what made me join IG to follow Cooking for Bae. I'm starting to get more excited for Thanksgiving to look at all that struggle than the opportunity to eat food until I pop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of them are funny but a lot of them just make me lose my appetite. Sometimes I think people do it on purpose for laughs because  there's no way you cooked that for human consumption. Nope, I refuse.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Doing the filters with kids is normal, but to do filters and you don't have kids with you or have kids in your life is just weird to me. My friends and I were talking about this over brunch yesterday and we don't know a single adult that plays with filters or takes videos of themselves doing nothing. We all find it so weird lol
> 
> Thank god I don't have snap chat. That would drive me nuts with all the filter videos doing nothing.
> 
> No kids with them, so why do it.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxShHiFis9/?taken-by=jlo&hl=en



I actually thought that was cute!        I don't have Snapchat but I imagine those filters would be fun.     I think it's just people singing along to songs while looking into the camera that irks me for some reason.        People lip singing along to a song while making sexy faces is the worst.


----------



## mkr

My daughter and I were taking Snapchat pics.  I looked so good like I was 18 and glowing.  No wrinkles at all.

Loved it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don't know if one relationship can take that much ego, but they do look good together. I never had a good feeling about him from his Yankee days- but then again, I didn't know him. He struck me as sneaky. 

She was with Casper for a really long time. 3 years or so right? On and off but more on than off. So it seems to me she loves being in a relationship. She likes to feel loved and be in love.


----------



## Sassys

Just say E news is on at 7


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Well she needs to do a voice changing filter while singing because lawd knows she's can't sing. I know plenty of adults who use filters that have no kids....folks just like them...I don't even bother trying to understand social networking usage anymore. I still can't understand taking pics of your food before you eat.



I love the food snaps!
I love to cook and am always looking for inspiration.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> I love the food snaps!
> I love to cook and am always looking for inspiration.


Honestly, I don't mind a good food pic and as a matter of fact, I refuse to buy a cookbook that doesn't have lots of pics of the dishes and half the IG accounts I follow are all food related (I like food) lol. But there are some folks who take some pics of the most basic unappetizing foods that really don't inspire.


----------



## anitalilac

mkr said:


>


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Well she needs to do a voice changing filter while singing because lawd knows she's can't sing. .



You don't go see Jennifer for her singing. You go to see a performer. You go see Celine for singing. You use to go see Mariah for singing, but those days are gone.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

JLo has the most expensive ticket prices other than Streisand and Clapton.

And I'd really like to know why.

https://www.pollstar.com/Chart/2017/07/207MidYearTop100NorthAmericanTours_574.pdf


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't use JLo musically so I wouldn't give her my money by seeing a show even though she puts on a pretty good one. I'd be in the audience like






Most of the time I wouldn't have a clue what she's singing, lol.


BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo has the most expensive ticket prices other than Streisand and Clapton.
> 
> And I'd really like to know why.
> 
> https://www.pollstar.com/Chart/2017/07/207MidYearTop100NorthAmericanTours_574.pdf


My guess is smaller venue means less tickets so a higher ticket price is needed to pay for production and turn a profit.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> JLo has the most expensive ticket prices other than Streisand and Clapton.
> 
> And I'd really like to know why.
> 
> https://www.pollstar.com/Chart/2017/07/207MidYearTop100NorthAmericanTours_574.pdf


I would spend that coin.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> LordT why is she letting her son hug up on this man so soon?


Isn't she like this with all her boyfriends? I couldn't but she must have different ideas


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Her skin is great, seems she hasn't aged


----------



## terebina786

We were at a pre-wedding event yesterday and hubby used the dancing hot dog filter during the bride-to-be's entrance.  It was actually really funny lol.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> We were at a pre-wedding event yesterday and hubby used the dancing hot dog filter during the bride-to-be's entrance.  It was actually really funny lol.



Yet, he has the nerve to side eye you, when you use snap filters lol


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Yet, he has the nerve to side eye you, when you use snap filters lol


LOL right?! Apparently taking selfies is "vain" but inserting the dancing hot dog in various scenarios is perfectly acceptable for a grown man


----------



## Sasha2012

She may catch the bride's bouquet at her next event.

And Jennifer Lopez was sophisticated chic in a teal gown as she was seen arriving to the friend's wedding in New York on Sunday.

The 48-year-old megastar held hands with her boyfriend Alex Rodriguez, 42, who looked dapper in a classic black tuxedo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealing-gown-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4p2ENC3yo


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If I was a guest I prob would have stared at these two the entire time. Looossssssssssseer.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care for that dress but I like the color.


----------



## Grande Latte

Being in love really makes a woman glow. I guess this is why JLo is such a serial monogamist. Actually, there's nothing wrong with that. Good for her. 

It seems like she's really into ARod, I hope he gives her happiness.


----------



## terebina786

The colour is nice, I don't like the dress.  Love her makeup though.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> If I was a guest I prob would have stared at these two the entire time. Looossssssssssseer.


A lot of people probably did pay them a lot of attention.  My first thought was she would take attention from the bride.  But obviously they wanted her there.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is not a good dress.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That dress is not a good dress.


Looks cheap as hell too.


----------



## Sassys

Her pants http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beyond-...dium=affiliate&utm_source=NMAF__Skimlinks.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love Beyond Yoga clothes.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Well she looks all of 48 in this yoga get up!  I will hand it to her she looked 10 years younger in the teal dress!


----------



## Lounorada

Those leggings are so fugly... not to mention unflattering


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> Those leggings are so fugly... not to mention unflattering



Good point.  I like the brand, but these are a no.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Good point.  I like the brand, but these are a no.


Agreed!


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Her pants http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beyond-...dium=affiliate&utm_source=NMAF__Skimlinks.com



Is that a Starbucks tumbler?


----------



## terebina786

arnott said:


> Is that a Starbucks tumbler?


It actually is: http://store.starbucks.com/products/aqua-embossed-cold-cup-24-fl-oz-011072523


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> It actually is: http://store.starbucks.com/products/aqua-embossed-cold-cup-24-fl-oz-011072523



Thanks.   Out of stock I see I see.    Wonder if Jennifer's got anything to do with that.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I will never get over how ordinary she looks without make up and all the bells and whistles. I don't think I would ever notice her if I saw her walking the down the street looking like this and then she just easily  transforms into the most stunning woman that you can't take your eyes off. I love that she doesn't give a sh*t about being photographed looking normal and doesn't fall into the trap of having to look perfect at all times.


----------



## anitalilac

BagOuttaHell said:


> If I was a guest I prob would have stared at these two the entire time. Looossssssssssseer.


Me too....pathetic I know


----------



## Sasha2012

Her beau Alex Rodriguez recently heaped praise on her 'amazing' figure.

And Jennifer Lopez proudly flaunted her sensational physique as she enjoyed a night out with her hunky man at the Apollo in the Hamptons at The Creeks in East Hampton, New York on Saturday.

The 48-year-old multi-talented star looked typically incredible as she flaunted her enviable pins in a stylish thigh-skimming playsuit as as she cosied up to the baseball hunk, 42.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opez-cosies-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4pgSlXIWg


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Her beau Alex Rodriguez recently heaped praise on her 'amazing' figure.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez proudly flaunted her sensational physique as she enjoyed a night out with her hunky man at the Apollo in the Hamptons at The Creeks in East Hampton, New York on Saturday.
> 
> The 48-year-old multi-talented star looked typically incredible as she flaunted her enviable pins in a stylish thigh-skimming playsuit as as she cosied up to the baseball hunk, 42.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opez-cosies-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4pgSlXIWg


She really does have great legs but apparently she is the ***** to end all *****es in how she treats people.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Sasha2012 said:


> Her beau Alex Rodriguez recently heaped praise on her 'amazing' figure.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez proudly flaunted her sensational physique as she enjoyed a night out with her hunky man at the Apollo in the Hamptons at The Creeks in East Hampton, New York on Saturday.
> 
> The 48-year-old multi-talented star looked typically incredible as she flaunted her enviable pins in a stylish thigh-skimming playsuit as as she cosied up to the baseball hunk, 42.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opez-cosies-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4pgSlXIWg


Anyone else think she looks really tired and a bit off in these pics?


----------



## mkr

Thatgirl00 said:


> Anyone else think she looks really tired and a bit off in these pics?


It looks like she did her own hair and makeup instead of having a pro do it.  She still looks good, just not stellar.


----------



## Compass Rose

She looked fresh faced even though she may have had a ton of make up on.


----------



## bagsforme

Those Beyond Yoga pants are not flattering on her butt.  Is that an Ocean Pacific shirt?  I remember that brand from when I was 10.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## arnott

Thatgirl00 said:


> Anyone else think she looks really tired and a bit off in these pics?



Yes,    she looks a bit tired there.


----------



## knasarae

Looks like she's on set.  She probably supposed to look like that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chagall said:


> She really does have great legs but apparently she is the ***** to end all *****es in how she treats people.



I heard she's really nice but I think more so for those folks in her inner circle. 

She does look tired in these pics but she has like 4553678000 jobs. But whomever said she looks like she did her own hair and makeup; I thought that too.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think in that role and on that set, she's not supposed to look super hot and vibrant. She's supposed to look normal.


----------



## arnott

We were referring to the pics of her in the white dress where she looks tired, not the ones on set.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tivo

I'm not here for the Paper Magazine shots. The airbrushing is offensively overdone.


----------



## mkr

Where did she get all those boobs?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm not liking the Paper shoot either. I'm like, meh.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


>



I love this sweater, I'm a sucker for cozy sweaters. Any ID?


----------



## Sasha2012

Saturday night's Las Vegas fight between Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor is drawing quite the glamorous crowd.

Power couple Jennifer Lopez, 48, and Alex Rodriguez, 42, flew there private together - joined by none other than New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft himself.

Both J-Lo and A-Rod posted the same Instagram photo of the pair of them sitting on their flight flanking the 76-year-old sports mogul, who also owns Gillette Stadium.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-Pats-owner-Robert-Kraft.html#ixzz4qvMhOc4m


----------



## berrydiva

I love all the drama in that last pic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh LordT. Medina is in this relationship too?


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have had tickets to one of the biggest fights of the year.

But Jennifer Lopez had a hard time taking her eyes off boyfriend Alex Rodriguez as they took in the Mayweather versus McGregor fight in Las Vegas on Saturday.

The 48-year-old singing sensation, clad in a glamorous tight-fitting white dress, lovingly gazed at her beau in the middle of the action-packed match.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-boyfriend-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4r00qVc7m


----------



## prettyprincess

It always seems like she's more invested in these men then they are in her.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have had tickets to one of the biggest fights of the year.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez had a hard time taking her eyes off boyfriend Alex Rodriguez as they took in the Mayweather versus McGregor fight in Las Vegas on Saturday.
> 
> The 48-year-old singing sensation, clad in a glamorous tight-fitting white dress, lovingly gazed at her beau in the middle of the action-packed match.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-boyfriend-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4r00qVc7m



A couple that contours together stays together!


----------



## Freckles1

That gals boobs are getting bigger with age. Happens to the best of us [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good in white.
He just looks like a sloth in clothes to me, every damn time.
I don't take much notice, but it always seems like he's never actually looking at JLo, always the camera or the other direction, but never _at her_. She appears smitten with him, yet I think he's just smitten with himself


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, it's mean to say but he does give me Sid the Sloth vibes 

Her fight dress looks cheap.


----------



## V0N1B2

A fur? 
C'mon Jenny, it was 43c (or 110F for you metric-averse Americans) in Las Vegas yesterday.  I know it went down to an almost frigid 28C by the time the fight was over, but giiiirl....


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I concur. JLo looks best in white.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> ...it was 43c (or 110F for you metric-averse Americans) ..


----------



## nicole0612

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have had tickets to one of the biggest fights of the year.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez had a hard time taking her eyes off boyfriend Alex Rodriguez as they took in the Mayweather versus McGregor fight in Las Vegas on Saturday.
> 
> The 48-year-old singing sensation, clad in a glamorous tight-fitting white dress, lovingly gazed at her beau in the middle of the action-packed match.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-boyfriend-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4r00qVc7m



I don't follow her goings on, but when the camera moved to them during the fight coverage I did notice her color coordinated CDC. It looked nice with her dress.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sasha2012 said:


> Saturday night's Las Vegas fight between Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor is drawing quite the glamorous crowd.
> 
> Power couple Jennifer Lopez, 48, and Alex Rodriguez, 42, flew there private together - joined by none other than New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft himself.
> 
> Both J-Lo and A-Rod posted the same Instagram photo of the pair of them sitting on their flight flanking the 76-year-old sports mogul, who also owns Gillette Stadium.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-Pats-owner-Robert-Kraft.html#ixzz4qvMhOc4m



Lovely pics. Please inform. Does she has two pave Cartier LOVE bracelets?


----------



## Flip88

V0N1B2 said:


> A fur?
> C'mon Jenny, it was 43c (or 110F for you metric-averse Americans) in Las Vegas yesterday.  I know it went down to an almost frigid 28C by the time the fight was over, but giiiirl....


I suspect her fur was for glam / show not warmth. I do like her in white.


----------



## terebina786

V0N1B2 said:


> A fur?
> C'mon Jenny, it was 43c (or 110F for you metric-averse Americans) in Las Vegas yesterday.  I know it went down to an almost frigid 28C by the time the fight was over, but giiiirl....



But it's so cold everywhere inside in Vegas. I was there in July and it was sweltering outside but cold AF everywhere indoors.   I'm sure it was also for glamour though [emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

My husband emailed me the first pic on the plane and asked when she got implants!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> My husband emailed me the first pic on the plane and asked when she got implants!


Lol


----------



## Sassys

People are going IN, that they are only donating 25K each. Wonder what that lump on the side of her head is. 

https://instagram.com/p/BYYergyAYU5/


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Honestly, people need to stop counting other folks' money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> Honestly, people need to stop counting other folks' money.


pretty much... like while ya'll are counting their coins, how many have they donated I wonder?


----------



## Perfect Day

terebina786 said:


> But it's so cold everywhere inside in Vegas. I was there in July and it was sweltering outside but cold AF everywhere indoors.   I'm sure it was also for glamour though [emoji23]


Lol - this reminds me of Dubai when I saw some Russian (?) ladies buying furs when it was 48 degrees outside. Yes inside was very cold with AC - they even had a log burner on in one bar. Anyway, I love her fox coat too.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> Honestly, people need to stop counting other folks' money.



I know! They don't have to donate. Its a nice gesture. People need to stop being nasty


----------



## V0N1B2

I have no issue with her fur (it's cute) but I guess I'm old fashioned because I find fur highly inappropriate in the desert in August. I guess to me, if you're going to wear (and take quite a bit of sh!t for it) fur, it should be for its intended purpose of warmth. It's cool inside with the AC, sure - but it's not _that_ cold.  If she wants DRAMA! she could have worn a little ostrich bolero or something. JMO, YMMV.


----------



## Ms.parker123

People will find issues in anything! 25k is not enough? What?? Don't matter how much money she makes or is worth, she still donating money that she is not obligated to do. Folks are a trip these days.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's damned if you do, damned if you don't. If you donate anonymously people assume you aren't doing anything and if you announce what you donated, you aren't giving enough.


----------



## berrydiva

Is there a max donation you can make online when donating to the Red Cross? It seems like a lot of celebs who donated, did so at the same amount.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Is there a max donation you can make online when donating to the Red Cross? It seems like a lot of celebs who donated, did so at the same amount.


No clue. I agree she is not obligated to give anything. Her money, that she earned and should not feel she has to give. If she was a regular working person, no one would feel she had to give.


----------



## Prada_Princess

https://www.redcross.org/donate/donation

There does not seem to be


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm glad people are giving but I hate that they're giving it to the Red Cross. I'm not giving them a red cent...they won't see a damn dime from me.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm glad people are giving but I hate that they're giving it to the Red Cross. I'm not giving them a red cent...they won't see a damn dime from me.


All this right here! Such a corrupt organization.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm glad people are giving but I hate that they're giving it to the Red Cross. I'm not giving them a red cent...they won't see a damn dime from me.


I absolutely refuse to donate to them.


----------



## Compass Rose

Red Cross??  Ugh.  Most all goes to the CEO's pockets.  My choice is The Salvation Army.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wish I knew how to share IG stuff bc Arod's new video is very extra. It's giving me bennifer vibes and not in a good way. I actullly wanted to really like this couple but I dunno...


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> I wish I knew how to share IG stuff bc Arod's new video is very extra. It's giving me bennifer vibes and not in a good way. I actullly wanted to really like this couple but I dunno...


Wha???
Please explain? I don't have instagram


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> Wha???
> Please explain? I don't have instagram


He's promoting his gym. And there's a promo video of it on IG. nothing wrong with that. There's a clip of the couple taking a very sweaty class with a group of ppl at the gym. Again nothing wrong with that. But then there's clips of them from that famous fight in LV getting in a Bentley or Rolls-can't tell the difference-anyway that portion of the video reminded me of bennifer and their photos in high end cars too.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Wha???
> Please explain? I don't have instagram


You don't need IG to view public accounts. You only need an IG account to post. 
ARod's account:
https://www.instagram.com/arod/?hl=en

JennyLo's account:
https://www.instagram.com/jlo/?hl=en


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> You don't need IG to view public accounts. You only need an IG account to post.
> ARod's account:
> https://www.instagram.com/arod/?hl=en
> 
> JennyLo's account:
> https://www.instagram.com/jlo/?hl=en


Oh yes! I can see these. For some reason I thought the poster couldn't get it because it was a private video.
Thank you!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> He's promoting his gym. And there's a promo video of it on IG. nothing wrong with that. There's a clip of the couple taking a very sweaty class with a group of ppl at the gym. Again nothing wrong with that. But then there's clips of them from that famous fight in LV getting in a Bentley or Rolls-can't tell the difference-anyway that portion of the video reminded me of bennifer and their photos in high end cars too.


I don't know which one it is, but honestly I love the glam photos so....


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> I don't know which one it is, but honestly I love the glam photos so....


Ah then you will love bc it's $$$$$ cars and private planes.


----------



## Sassys

*'I'm in a good relationship for the first time ever': Jennifer Lopez opens up about boyfriend Alex Rodriguez as she calls their romance 'pure, true love'














http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4881166/Jennifer-Lopez-sizzles-Hola-magazine.html*


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was hoping to see more pics of her house in the Hamptons. Ha! 
Her children enrolled in school (I think they were previously home schooled). I wonder if in LA or NY? Unless Shades only films in summer then perhaps LA. Which she still considers home base. 

Alex's kids are based in Miami. I wonder if either will make a big move? Although between the two of them they have so much money it's no biggie to hop on a plane and see the other.


----------



## pixiejenna

'Pure true love' sounds like the beginning of the end lol.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

"I am in a good relationship for the first time ever" 
Please tell me that was taken out of context and she didn't really say that cause I swear she said the same thing about fourteen of her previous relationships. I love looking at her pics but when it comes to listening her talk about love and romance, it's like listening to a teenage girl.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I really do think at this stage in her life and career she should stay quiet about love stuff and just discuss her career.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's gonna end up with egg on her face. Just enjoy the PR-lationship for what it is and shut up.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is the magazine equivalent of getting a tattoo of your boyfriends name.


----------



## tweegy

Jennifer, sweetie, give it at least 5 minutes...


----------



## mkr

Prima Ballerina said:


> "I am in a good relationship for the first time ever"
> Please tell me that was taken out of context and she didn't really say that cause I swear she said the same thing about fourteen of her previous relationships. I love looking at her pics but when it comes to listening her talk about love and romance, it's like listening to a teenage girl.


I think she said every one of them was "the one"


----------



## Tivo

Oh Jenny...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


She's all...



And i'm like... 'it ain't gonna last...'


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is it me, or is she looking at him in every picture while he looks away? I know he's driving in this one, but I remember that from the walking down the street and boxing match pics also.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> She's all...
> View attachment 3829326
> 
> 
> And i'm like... 'it ain't gonna last...'



LMAO. You mean like this???


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> LMAO. You mean like this???


 Yep


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She's all...
> View attachment 3829326
> 
> 
> And i'm like... 'it ain't gonna last...'


Lou, can you ID her glasses in that pic?


----------



## White Orchid

This one I mean.  She wore them on Ellen.


----------



## White Orchid

Well, I for one am itchin' to know why her relationships never last


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Lou, can you ID her glasses in that pic?


They're by Privé Revaux (and are a bargain!)
https://priverevaux.com/eyewear/the_alchemist


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> They're by Privé Revaux (and are a bargain!)
> https://priverevaux.com/eyewear/the_alchemist



Omg   How do you do it  

Thank you


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Omg   How do you do it
> 
> Thank you


I suspect fashion witchcraft


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> I suspect fashion witchcraft


No, the woman is a bloody genius!  Now off to the corner


----------



## White Orchid

Tbh I was expecting them to be in the hundreds lol.  Bargain, all right!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> No, the woman is a bloody genius!  Now off to the corner


Best be some wine left missy...Now skoot over!!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Best be some wine left missy...Now skoot over!!


I don't drink so it's all yours lol doll


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Omg   How do you do it
> 
> Thank you


 You're welcome!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I don't drink so it's all yours lol doll


*whispers* Itz just grape drink doll


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I suspect fashion witchcraft


----------



## peppermintpatty

She's in love with love- a lot. The men change, but her wanting the fairytale never does. Nothing against her. Maybe ARod will be her prince... more than likely not. You have to hand it to her, she isn't giving up on love for nothing!!!!!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

White Orchid said:


> Well, I for one am itchin' to know why her relationships never last



Me too! As most grown adults know, fairy tales don't exist in the long run, and she seems to only want the fairy tale part, once that's over and reality sets in, she is out and onto the next prince charming. I suspect that has something to do with it, and also, I wouldn't be surprised if she scored high on the narcissism scale.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez recently revealed current beau Alex Rodriguez is her only 'good relationship.'

The World of Dance judge, 48, dazzled alongside her supportive boyfriend in a skintight blue dress that featured cutouts in the shoulder and waist for a World of Dance celebration at Delilah in West Hollywood Tuesday night.

The dress also featured an asymmetrical cutout along the leg that came up high along her thigh.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stellar-figure-tight-dress.html#ixzz4tDctRCCF


----------



## DiorT

I don't like this hair on her.  The split bang.  I think it also looks dry and ages her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She favors the parted bangs. Meh.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair is a mess... I seriously want to know, what do celebrities and their hair-stylists have against a side parting?? So many celebs are always wearing their hair with a centre-parting and 90% of the time it's unflattering to their face-shape, including Ms. Lopez.


----------



## mkr

The gleam in her eye is missing. RU RO


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> Her hair is a mess... I seriously want to know, what do celebrities and their hair-stylists have against a side parting?? So many celebs are always wearing their hair with a centre-parting and 90% of the time it's unflattering to their face-shape, including Ms. Lopez.



I agree, a center part is so hard to pull off, and even for those who do pull it off, they usually look better with a side part.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I would like to see her hair look less fake if that makes sense? Its never as bad as Britney Spears but still not a fan of hers either.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> They're by Privé Revaux (and are a bargain!)
> https://priverevaux.com/eyewear/the_alchemist



Dang it, they sold out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s donating a million dollars from her Vegas shows for relief efforts in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently hailed their union as the first time she had found 'pure, true love' in her life.

And Jennifer Lopez certainly seemed to have romance on the brain as she headed out in New York City's Midtown with boyfriend Alex Rodriguez on Tuesday.

The singer, 48, looked incredible as she paraded her toned curves in a form-fitting red pencil dress, which clung to her hourglass shape.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ves-tight-red-pencil-dress.html#ixzz4toi7dDBT


----------



## Lounorada

That hair of hers is a mess.


----------



## Tivo

Looks like ARod is pulling a prank. Trying to startle her from out the blue. Her face is tense, lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol yes I noticed the sequence of the photos too. Her face is priceless in the next pic. She’s like, yeah, nah, that didn’t work.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm so tickled by the two of them together.


----------



## mkr

Can we all pitch in and get her a new purse?  Hers is atrocious.  Does she only have one?


----------



## Lounorada

That is the oddest sequence of photos 
Second photo from the top and the security guy has his arm up about to put some serious distance between JLo and ARod 
ARod seems like he would be exhaustingly annoying to be around.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Can we all pitch in and get her a new purse?  Hers is atrocious.  Does she only have one?


She needs to spend some money fixing her atrocious hair before she goes spending money on a new bag.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> Can we all pitch in and get her a new purse?  Hers is atrocious.  Does she only have one?



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> That is the oddest sequence of photos
> *Second photo from the top and the security guy has his arm up about to put some serious distance between JLo and ARod *
> ARod seems like he would be exhaustingly annoying to be around.



That would have been hilarious if the security guy beat him down thinking he was just some random dude grabbing her!


----------



## Grande Latte

I think ARod's really smitten with her. He's been pulling lots of pranks on her. Lol. 

These two are funny together.


----------



## lucydee

mkr said:


> Can we all pitch in and get her a new purse?  Hers is atrocious.  Does she only have one?


Can you tell me who makes that atrocious purse?


----------



## Sasha2012

lucydee said:


> Can you tell me who makes that atrocious purse?



Christian Louboutin - Paloma Tote


----------



## lucydee

Sasha2012 said:


> Christian Louboutin - Paloma Tote


Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

They just can't hide their feelings for one another.

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are, it seems, inseparable and couldn't be happier about it.

The pop diva accompanied the former baseball pro to Jimmy Kimmel Live in Hollywood on Monday as she played second fiddle to her hunky beau.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Jimmy-Kimmel-Live-taping.html#ixzz4uRvmlrxF


----------



## imgg

Sasha2012 said:


> They just can't hide their feelings for one another.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are, it seems, inseparable and couldn't be happier about it.
> 
> The pop diva accompanied the former baseball pro to Jimmy Kimmel Live in Hollywood on Monday as she played second fiddle to her hunky beau.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Jimmy-Kimmel-Live-taping.html#ixzz4uRvmlrxF


Cute dress on her.  I wonder how long it takes her to get ready?  All the hair, makeup and outfit coordination.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks amazing.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> They just can't hide their feelings for one another.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are, it seems, inseparable and couldn't be happier about it.
> 
> The pop diva accompanied the former baseball pro to Jimmy Kimmel Live in Hollywood on Monday as she played second fiddle to her hunky beau.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Jimmy-Kimmel-Live-taping.html#ixzz4uRvmlrxF



How do these photos show they cannot hide their feelings? They don't look at each other. They barely touch each other. Are they together? Do they even know one another?


----------



## DC-Cutie

only thing I know for sure looking at their pics, they make a good looking couple!  That's all I got...


----------



## morgan20

I want that dress for work....love her body


----------



## kkfiregirl

Is the dress work appropriate with the zipper going down the back?


----------



## terebina786

kkfiregirl said:


> Is the dress work appropriate with the zipper going down the back?



I wore a skirt to work yesterday that had a zipper from the top to the bottom.  I got lots of compliments on it.


----------



## Ms.parker123

kkfiregirl said:


> Is the dress work appropriate with the zipper going down the back?


Absolutely! The length  adds even more appropriateness


----------



## lanasyogamama

That color looks great on her.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Ms.parker123 said:


> Absolutely! The length  adds even more appropriateness



True! Good point [emoji4]


----------



## morgan20

Ms.parker123 said:


> Absolutely! The length  adds even more appropriateness



Exactly the length


----------



## Tivo

I have always hated that style of shoe she’s wearing


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

She's rich. Why does she own only one handbag?


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She's rich. Why does she own only one handbag?



Maybe she just likes it and didn't feel like transferring what was in it to another bag. Plenty of people have closets full of clothes and shoes, but repeat the same stuff.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She's rich. Why does she own only one handbag?


Might be her fav or goto bag.  I feel like lots of women have a goto or fav that they use all the time even though they have tons of bags. For me, it's a taupe Celine trapeze bag...I always mean to use another bag but never works out.


----------



## Rouge H

Don’t like the bag!


----------



## terebina786

My go to is a pretty beaten up Balenciaga part time.  Hubby always asks me if my other bags are "for display purposes only"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jennifer Lopez has one bag? I just scrolled back three pages and I beg to differ. lol


----------



## baglover1973

she prob gets free stuff from louboutin and just wears the bag because it is part of the contract to wear the free stuff


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglover1973 said:


> she prob gets free stuff from louboutin and just wears the bag because it is part of the contract to wear the free stuff


Louboutin isn't into gifting celebs... Even Dita Von Teese has to buy her custom shoes and handbags.  I went to see him a few times and once spoke about it.  Basically saying 'they have money like everyone else and can buy it like everyone else'


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> she prob gets free stuff from louboutin and just wears the bag because it is part of the contract to wear the free stuff


He's been very frank that he doesn't give items to celebs and that they need to purchase his merchandise. I think it's easy for him to have that position since his shoes were so distinct and immediately  recognizable.


----------



## Grande Latte

The green dress is gorgeous. The green croc bag is divine!!! Please ID brand. Louis Vuitton? 

She must've heard us complaining about her previous handbag! Hahaha.


----------



## baglover1973

DC-Cutie said:


> Louboutin isn't into gifting celebs... Even Dita Von Teese has to buy her custom shoes and handbags.  I went to see him a few times and once spoke about it.  Basically saying 'they have money like everyone else and can buy it like everyone else'





berrydiva said:


> He's been very frank that he doesn't give items to celebs and that they need to purchase his merchandise. I think it's easy for him to have that position since his shoes were so distinct and immediately  recognizable.



didn't know this.  thanks ladies!


----------



## morgan20

So no one is going to talk about how juicy her bum looks in the latest pictures?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grande Latte said:


> The green dress is gorgeous. The green croc bag is divine!!! Please ID brand. Louis Vuitton?
> 
> She must've heard us complaining about her previous handbag! Hahaha.


The dress is by Roland Mouret


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently announced the postponement of three of her shows in Las Vegas in light of the tragic mass shooting.

And Jennifer Lopez has been spending quality time with her family in the mean time.

The hit-maker, 48, was spotted with her daughter Emme, nine, son Maximilian, nine, and her boyfriend Alex Rodriguez for lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-children-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4upo1rjxc


----------



## terebina786

She wears a lot of Quay sunglasses.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That outfit is cute.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hot.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I like them together. It feels right. I never thought Marc Anthony was right for her. I always thought Ben Affleck dumped her and she married Anthony on the rebound. But this seems like a good fit.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Them kids are all Marc


----------



## skarsbabe

mkr said:


> She's rich. Why does she own only one handbag?


Convenience? I hate changing my purse - it takes so much time! I use a purse for months til I get bored seeing it, then move on to the next. I don't know how people change theirs daily or often!


----------



## DC-Cutie

baby girl look JUST LIKE Marc!  Goodness.
I always feel like J Lo and Marc had the most chemistry.  BUT, her and A Rod look like a million bucks.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did anyone watch her Saturday night special on NBC, somos una Voz? I didn’t  care for any of her outfits or her very (very) long hair,  but it was a good show and she looked beautiful as always. 

I did like her hair for her performance tho. It fit the song and style of her performance.


----------



## lucydee

morgan20 said:


> I want that dress for work....love her body


I want the dress, the bag and the body!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucydee said:


> I want the dress, the bag and the body!


I'll take the dress and the body... ya'll can have the bag.  Well, I'll take the quilted Gucci!


----------



## mundodabolsa

terebina786 said:


> She wears a lot of Quay sunglasses.



Is that what those huge, rose gold aviators are? Are those the "the playa"?

(My assumption would be yes since your comment came right after a pic of her wearing cool sunglasses, but I'm having a hard time with the idea of J.Lo in $60 sunglasses... )


----------



## Grande Latte

You know what? I didn't know celebrities wear inexpensive shades, until I saw Olivia Palermo in Perverse Sunglasses. So I ordered them online, and damn, they are SO flattering on. You gotta give these new start-out brands credit, their designs are so hot and can suit so many different face shapes, much better than premier designers. With premier designers, you have to look like a model to fit their glasses. With these new brands, their sunglasses fit you. Go figure. 

PS: I think JLO might be wearing Cherry Bomb or Indio.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

She looks good....thats how you rock joggers and heels.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3857137
> View attachment 3857138
> View attachment 3857139


She looks good, her body is just bomb.
This is what Kim K _thinks_ she looks like in sweatpants and she couldn't be further from reality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Somebody tell Khloe and Kim to this is what normal butt to hip/thigh ratio should look like!


----------



## terebina786

mundodabolsa said:


> Is that what those huge, rose gold aviators are? Are those the "the playa"?
> 
> (My assumption would be yes since your comment came right after a pic of her wearing cool sunglasses, but I'm having a hard time with the idea of J.Lo in $60 sunglasses... )



Yep. Those are the Playa ones.  I actually bought them in Silver.  They’re super cute and actually pretty sturdy.   She wears a quite a few other Quay designs and yeah I was shocked too! Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks so good! She rocks a messy bun like no one else can.


----------



## Flip88

In a jacket that looks SO warm with all that fur!

Dailymail


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah it’s warm again in the east coast. Maybe it’s early morning?


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Yeah it’s warm again in the east coast. Maybe it’s early morning?


It's been cold in the mornings and late night here in NY. But I feel like that picture is old and has been posted before.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> It's been cold in the mornings and late night here in NY. But I feel like that picture is old and has been posted before.



I think you are right. She has a red iphone now.


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> She looks good....thats how you rock joggers and heels.



THIS, but I still with this trend would go away! Just not feeling it!


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> THIS, but I still with this trend would go away! Just not feeling it!


What would you really wear with joggers though? I'm not really much into the trend....the only joggers that I wear heeled booties with are a leather pair I own but sneakers with joggers looks so sloppy to me. Sneakers and joggers look as sloppy/lazy as uggs and sweats....just looking a mess. I don't really wear flats and even my sneakers are wedges, other than my workout sneakers, so I don't really know what one would wear with joggers other than booties or a nice pair of kicks (such as high top dunks). I don't consider joggers and sweatpants to be the same....sweatpants tend to be looser/baggy while joggers tend to be fitted.


----------



## mkr

She looks fantastic because she sized right.  Makes a big difference.


----------



## Sassys

I really hope this works longer than a year. She is going to be crushed...


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> What would you really wear with joggers though? I'm not really much into the trend....the only joggers that I wear heeled booties with are a leather pair I own but sneakers with joggers looks so sloppy to me. Sneakers and joggers look as sloppy/lazy as uggs and sweats....just looking a mess. I don't really wear flats and even my sneakers are wedges, other than my workout sneakers, so I don't really know what one would wear with joggers other than booties or a nice pair of kicks (such as high top dunks). I don't consider joggers and sweatpants to be the same....sweatpants tend to be looser/baggy while joggers tend to be fitted.



I just say don't wear them!  Now, leather joggers and booties I can see. I'd do my Converse, but I can't wear heels for more than 10 minutes. Truly though, I much prefer the look she is sporting a few posts down with the trainers and joggers in the jacket. 

I am in awe of anyone who can wear heel, though. I look at the photos here of all the celebs going about their days in heels and wish I could. Too many broken bones and surgeries prevent it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i love joggers and nice sneakers. Not the same sneakers I wear to work out in but something sleeker/modern. 

I’m all about comfort and style tho even with my short stems.


----------



## scarlet555

Sassys said:


> I really hope this works longer than a year. She is going to be crushed...




She is so in love with love...


----------



## Grande Latte

ARod really seems like a fun guy to be around with. I don't know if he will make a good long term partner, but as any single woman (no matter your age), when you run into someone like him, you'll "waste" your time on him.


----------



## Tivo

Grande Latte said:


> ARod really seems like a fun guy to be around with. I don't know if he will make a good long term partner, but as any single woman (no matter your age), when you run into someone like him, you'll "waste" your time on him.


Preach!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmm, I don’t get ‘fun’ from A-Rod. I think of that vid from the Met with JLO dancing and him just sitting there like  He seems like he just stands in the mirror admiring himself all day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ wellllllll he’s handsome and successful so yeah I’d admire myself too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I bet he's fun in bed tho because JLo is sprung!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo gets sprung over every piece of D that comes into her life. She’ll be *sprung* over the next one too...


----------



## berrydiva

ARod looks like he'll be too worried about how his hair is holding up while in bed.


----------



## Bentley1

Who would get sprung over Marc Anthony though


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> Who would get sprung over Marc Anthony though


He isn’t necessarily attractive but he has a certain hard-to-explain swag....


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> He isn’t necessarily attractive but he has a certain hard-to-explain swag....



He and jay- z has amazing swag but are not cute to me. Met Jay a few times and he is very charming.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks cute in the last pic.


----------



## Tivo

She’s been looking effortlessly happy lately


----------



## Grande Latte

Tivo said:


> She’s been looking effortlessly happy lately



Yeah, love is the best anti-aging elixir out there.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## meluvs2shop

^Did you guys see the spread in Vanity Fair? There’s one pic that’s super sexy with her bum out.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m not always a fan of celebrity spreads but I actually like this one.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They are hot, those two!!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## lucydee

I really like this spread with these two love birds 
Great looking couple!


----------



## Shelbyrana

These pictures are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Grande Latte said:


> You know what? I didn't know celebrities wear inexpensive shades, until I saw Olivia Palermo in Perverse Sunglasses. So I ordered them online, and damn, they are SO flattering on. You gotta give these new start-out brands credit, their designs are so hot and can suit so many different face shapes, much better than premier designers. With premier designers, you have to look like a model to fit their glasses. With these new brands, their sunglasses fit you. Go figure.
> 
> PS: I think JLO might be wearing Cherry Bomb or Indio.


I agree with the inexpensive sunglasses comment! I bought a pair of Quay glasses and they are amazing on


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOT DAMN!!!  Listen!  These two right here will have you grabbing your man to do a photoshoot thinking it will come out as sexy as these two!

that last pic is EVERYTHING!  my lordt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shelbyrana said:


> I agree with the inexpensive sunglasses comment! I bought a pair of Quay glasses and they are amazing on


I saw a whole bunch of Quay sunnies at Nordstrom Rack, never paid attention to them before, but they have some cute styles


----------



## Pinkie*

I love love love her style


----------



## Grande Latte

Fierce. The new power couple.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ya’ll are gagging and I’m sitting like 






That last pic made me LOL. 

She couldn’t wait till the one year mark to be this extra?! I pray this one is for keeps and that he does become the twin’s step daddy because...this is a lot. Don’t end up with egg on your face, sis.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ya’ll are gagging and I’m sitting like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last pic made me LOL.
> 
> She couldn’t wait till the one year mark to be this extra?! I pray this one is for keeps and that he does become the twin’s step daddy because...this is a lot. Don’t end up with egg on your face, sis.



When has she not been extra? Of course it isn't for keeps. She has never had egg on her face when it comes to these relationships if you think about it. Even when Ben dumped her, she was on to Mark like a flash.

This is everything and more one could ever want from a gossip standpoint. Two fame whores. Just enjoy it while it lasts. lol.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ya’ll are gagging and I’m sitting like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last pic made me LOL.
> 
> She couldn’t wait till the one year mark to be this extra?! I pray this one is for keeps and that he does become the twin’s step daddy because...this is a lot. Don’t end up with egg on your face, sis.



Lol, I thought it was just me.  JLo is stunning as usual.. I don't find ARod attractive at all, he gives me major creep vibes.


----------



## meluvs2shop

He use to give me major creep vibes too. I think J.Lo elevated him. But his teeth scream FAKE and that irks me. I’m alllllllll about a gorgeous smile, but not loving his cosmetic dentist.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, she married Marc a few months after they broke up. So she was still wishing for Ben while marrying Marc? AKA Marc was a rebound mistake?


*'I lost my sense of self': Jennifer Lopez reveals it took her TWO YEARS to recover from Gigli flopping and her engagement to Ben Affleck ending*

*The couple fell in love on the set of the 2003 movie Gigli*
*Their romance was big with her giving her a pink diamond engagement ring*
*But when the movie disappointed at the box office, they took a big hit*
*Now Jennifer said the entire experience was very hard to process *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gi-Ben-Affleck-Vanity-Fair.html#ixzz4x7GYH9gU


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

meluvs2shop said:


> He use to give me major creep vibes too. I think J.Lo elevated him. But his teeth scream FAKE and that irks me. I’m alllllllll about a gorgeous smile, but not loving his cosmetic dentist.



She elevated Ben too.  I think she elevates everyone.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Uh, she married Marc a few months after they broke up. So she was still wishing for Ben while marrying Marc? AKA Marc was a rebound mistake?
> 
> 
> *'I lost my sense of self': Jennifer Lopez reveals it took her TWO YEARS to recover from Gigli flopping and her engagement to Ben Affleck ending*
> 
> *The couple fell in love on the set of the 2003 movie Gigli*
> *Their romance was big with her giving her a pink diamond engagement ring*
> *But when the movie disappointed at the box office, they took a big hit*
> *Now Jennifer said the entire experience was very hard to process *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gi-Ben-Affleck-Vanity-Fair.html#ixzz4x7GYH9gU


I’m all in! Me, A-Rod and Jenny are in this for the long haul, lol!


----------



## Antonia

All I can say is WOW!  She has an amazing figure!!  I think they make a really cute couple and they really 'match'.  She always seemed mismatched with her other loves.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Lol, I thought it was just me.  JLo is stunning as usual.. *I don't find ARod attractive at all, he gives me major creep vibes*.


Agreed. Plus he looks like a giant sloth.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ARod always looks well put together IMO. She doesn't have to dress him, make him eat or shave. I was looking at his numbers today. I forgot he made half a bil as a player. He let his ego get in the way and it ruined his legacy. Because there is no doubt in my mind he would have had the HR record and would have arguably been considered a no brainer in the G.O.A.T conversations. Probably still is.


----------



## cdtracing

knasarae said:


> Lol, I thought it was just me.  JLo is stunning as usual.. *I don't find ARod attractive at all, he gives me major creep vibes.*


I don't find him attractive either but if he works for JLo, I'm ok with it.  She has a fabulous body!!!  I wish I had an azz like her's in that last pic!!!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. Plus he looks like a giant sloth.


He looks like a thumb to me..

I'm getting tired of this couple.. this is at least the second guy Jenny from the block, don't judge her from the rocks she's got has been with that is just all over the place.. Ben Affleck...


----------



## TC1

Watching A Rod do the pre game for the WS and he just makes me cringe. His super white Something about Mary chicklet teeth have gotta go.


----------



## gazoo

I don't find him remotely attractive. If she's happy, that's all that matters. He's a spud IMO, and she's the hotness. She's got enough heat to elevate most anybody. With anyone else and him, those pictures would have been cheesy, but they aren't because of her. She makes everything better. Freak of nature!


----------



## mundodabolsa

cdtracing said:


> I wish I had an azz like her's in that last pic!!!



Even J. Lo doesn't have an ass like her's in that last pic.


----------



## Grande Latte

gazoo said:


> I don't find him remotely attractive. If she's happy, that's all that matters. He's a spud IMO, and she's the hotness. She's got enough heat to elevate most anybody. With anyone else and him, those pictures would have been cheesy, but they aren't because of her. She makes everything better. Freak of nature!



I agree completely. Which is why, I hope he (unlike all the others) has the wisdom to do good by her and cherish her. She's out of his league.

In my opinion, a man's true intelligence is portrayed by the woman he chooses. If he ****s up, oh well....shame on him.


----------



## roses5682

Yeah that last photo left me meh... I like the other photos and think they both look great but the last photo was doing THE most and was unnecessary IMO. I actually think the last photo took something away from how classy the other photos were. Its a great photo don't get me wrong, I just think its something they should have kept for their eyes only.


----------



## Tivo

If JLo likes it I love it. She finally has a man with his own and then some. One who enjoys stunting for the cameras as much as she does, enjoys showing her off the way she likes it and vice versa. An older man with kids of his own...and he’s tall. They are a perfect match!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like them together too.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> He looks like a thumb to me..


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> If JLo likes it I love it. She finally has a man with his own and then some. One who enjoys stunting for the cameras as much as she does, enjoys showing her off the way she likes it and vice versa. *An older man *with kids of his own...and he’s tall. They are a perfect match!



Isn't he a lot younger than her?      Or are you saying older compared to Casper?


----------



## Grande Latte

I think she meant "older man with kids" (i.e. more present and mature) than a boy toy like Casper. ARod is still younger than JLo, but not by much.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> He looks like a thumb to me..


Have you been drinking again?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Have you been drinking again?



Again??? That implies I’ve stopped dah-ling!! [emoji1326]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## chowlover2

They are just perfect together!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Is he wearing lipgloss? His lips are very shiny.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> Is he wearing lipgloss? His lips are very shiny.



She might have kissed him and he didn’t wipe it off. My SO always swerves my kisses when I’m wearing gloss because of it....or maybe his lipgloss is just poppin’, lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She might have kissed him and he didn’t wipe it off. My SO always swerves my kisses when I’m wearing gloss because of it....or maybe his lipgloss is just poppin’, lol.



True!


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She might have kissed him and he didn’t wipe it off. My SO always swerves my kisses when I’m wearing gloss because of it....or maybe his lipgloss is just poppin’, lol.



LOL Yep, will not swerve if its neutral gloss, but does the side wipe


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ If it’s shiny, he’s gonna swerve. I either have to settle for cheek kisses/nibbles or just grab his face and take one, lol.

She’s gotta chill with the face tune...it’s so obvious.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His youngest and her daughter look like sisters.


----------



## Cocoabean

kkfiregirl said:


> Is he wearing lipgloss? His lips are very shiny.



My reaction was, "OMG! He's wearing lipgloss!!"


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ If it’s shiny, he’s gonna swerve. I either have to settle for cheek kisses/nibbles or just grab his face and take one, lol.
> 
> She’s gotta chill with the face tune...it’s so obvious.



That’s why i stick with the mattes now unless I’m out by myself.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cocoabean said:


> My reaction was, "OMG! He's wearing lipgloss!!"



hahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez sure doesn't let her style bar dip down low, even early in the morning.

The 48-year-old performer looked nicely put together as she headed to breakfast in New York City early on Tuesday morning with beau of six months Alex Rodriguez.

This comes after the Shades Of Blue actress lit up the Prostate Cancer Foundation fundraiser dinner on Monday evening with the former baseball pro. Together the lovebirds delighted the room when they announced they were donating $1m to the cause along with the other members at their table.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-early-date-Alex-Rodriguez.html#ixzz4xnz9cWwP


----------



## White Orchid

They look like they’re doing bloody a modelling shoot, lol.  Good looking couple.


----------



## berrydiva

These two are pure comedy together...I need to see a photo-op with them and The Carters together.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jennifer looks good, but I don’t like the beige and black together. I don’t know why, but it doesn’t look good to my eyes. She should have gone with all black for a sleek look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ If it’s shiny, he’s gonna swerve. I either have to settle for cheek kisses/nibbles or just grab his face and take one, lol.
> 
> She’s gotta chill with the face tune...it’s so obvious.


yeah!  grab that face!  take what's yours, sis!    He will just wipe off and be fine...


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> *He looks like a thumb to me..*
> 
> I'm getting tired of this couple.. this is at least the second guy Jenny from the block, don't judge her from the rocks she's got has been with that is just all over the place.. Ben Affleck...



OMG! I'm late to this comment but yes!...  I couldn't remember what he reminded me of but a thumb is it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> These two are pure comedy together...I need to see a photo-op with them and The Carters together.


nope!  Beyonce would mess it up!  lol


----------



## mkr

She finally changed handbags!  [emoji1]


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is that the style now with tops wanna be garter snaps? I’m confused with that look but I’m old too. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sassys

Is it that cold in nyc right now?? I’m here freezing my a$$ off in Denver for work.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yes it was like 30 degrees today!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That coat is awesome.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Looks great on her. If I wore that I’d look like a walking turd


----------



## baglover1973

NicolesCloset said:


> Looks great on her. If I wore that I’d look like a walking turd



LOL! The coat is great, but I wouldn't say it looks great on her.  also, she kinda looks like a walking turd .....


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Is it that cold in nyc right now?? I’m here freezing my a$$ off in Denver for work.
> 
> View attachment 3876438
> View attachment 3876439


Yes, temps dropped and was in the 20's last night. Meanwhile, most of my trees are green and fully leaved. They won't be come the weekend...


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes it's cold now my SIL is visiting NYC and was whining about how cold it is lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Is it that cold in nyc right now?? I’m here freezing my a$$ off in Denver for work.
> 
> View attachment 3876438
> View attachment 3876439


Girl! I was not ready. 30 degrees plus windy.


----------



## terebina786

It’s freezing in Toronto too already and I don’t know what to do with myself.. it’s too early! Lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Girl! I was not ready. 30 degrees plus windy.



First day I got to Denver it was 20 degrees, 2nd day was 65 but night was freezing. Not so cold this morning. Heading home today. I’m not ready for this cold, but did bring winter coat and scarf on my trip.


----------



## Love4MK

I think it's hilarious that us New Yorkers (myself included) are complaining how cold it is.  I think being spoiled with the mild warm weather has us forgetting it's November!


----------



## berrydiva

Love4MK said:


> I think it's hilarious that us New Yorkers (myself included) are complaining how cold it is.  I think being spoiled with the mild warm weather has us forgetting it's November!


I just want to be eased into the cold weather a little more.  You know....just wished the winter gave us a little more foreplay


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A fur coat with activewear, mmmk. 

I’ve never really cared for chinchilla. I’m here for it being fur season tho...it’s the only thing I like about cold weather.


----------



## Cocoabean

Winter in coastal SoCal means I wear socks....maybe.... I wish it got a bit colder here. I love jackets and scarves.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Prada_Princess

lanasyogamama said:


> That coat is awesome.


Absolutely. Have you seen the thread "chinchilla in action" [emoji7]


NicolesCloset said:


> Looks great on her. If I wore that I’d look like a walking turd


Ha ha, it's a lovely coat.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I’m low key stanning for her rn and if anyone has seen my priors I was the conductor of haterville when it came to JLo.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I’m low key stanning for her rn and if anyone has seen my priors I was the conductor of haterville when it came to JLo.


Jennifer is living her best life right now. And I’m so here for it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Jennifer is living her best life right now. And I’m so here for it!



Okay!!!! I legit would go to see her sing these 1999-2001 songs in concert.


----------



## tweegy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Okay!!!! I legit would go to see her sing these 1999-2001 songs in concert.


Great...
For some reason 'Waiting for Tonight' popped in my head and won't go away ....


----------



## kkfiregirl

They all look like they’re having so much fun. I need to learn to move my feet like that ... without falling or tripping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her little legs in them Timbs!  Gettin' it in!


----------



## Sassys

*Superstar manager Benny Medina accused of attempted rape

Benny Medina, best known for managing Jennifer Lopez and Will Smith, has been accused of attempting to rape “Sordid Lives” actor Jason Dottley in 2008.

Dottley opens up to The Advocate about meeting Medina at a bar in LA with fellow actor T. Ashanti Mozelle and going back to his mansion with him

While Mozelle was in the pool, Dottley claims that Medina offered to give him a tour of the home that wound up in the bedroom. “We literally got to the door and he grabbed me by the chest of my shirt and threw me onto his bed,” and “stuck his tongue down my mouth.”

Dottley, who was married to “Queer As Folk” writer Del Shores at the time, says he told Medina to stop by pointing out he was married. The more he resisted, the more aggressive Medina became.

“I’m having you,” Medina allegedly demanded as he forced him down. Dottley says “he started to cry and beg Medina to stop. But the mogul allegedly wouldn’t stop and kept repeating, ‘I’m having you! Oh, I will have you…’”

“His forearm was bearing down on my neck so hard that I don’t know how much longer I would have remained conscious,” Dottley says, claiming Medina was pulling at his pants.

Dottley was saved by Mozelle who “burst in the room and screamed something like, ‘Get off him!’. . . Benny Medina got off of me and grabbed me again by the chest of my shirt and threw me at — not to, but at — his bedroom door and all he said was, ‘You two get the f–k out of here.’”

He also alleges that Medina further tormented him, texting when he saw him on the street with Shores, “Is that the husband I have to have killed to have you?’” He replied telling Medina he was a “disgusting, horrible person and to not ever text me again.”

Medina could not be reached for comment.

*
https://pagesix.com/2017/11/10/superstar-manager-benny-medina-accused-of-attempted-rape/


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I just saw her Kohl;s commercial... too funny!


----------



## berrydiva

That Benny Medina story! Oh my!


----------



## kkfiregirl

it’s so convenient that Medina could not be reached for comment!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Wow that commercial is the best acting she’s ever done


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should collab with Cardi.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know when she will be doing Bye Bye Birdie Live!?


----------



## mkr

She's singing live in a musical???  I find that unbelievable.


----------



## LavenderIce

I forgot that she had a Kohl's line.

Oh, yeah, isn't NBC supposed to air BBB Live?


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> I forgot that she had a Kohl's line.
> 
> Oh, yeah, isn't NBC supposed to air BBB Live?



Yeah it was supposed to be in December, but apparently it's been pushed back to 2018...wonder if it's ever going to happen,   especially since they are doing Jesus Christ Superstar Live! on April 1st.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> That Benny Medina story! Oh my!



How accurate is page six news? Jen wont be happy about this


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> How accurate is page six news? Jen wont be happy about this


Sometimes....most times very accurate. But it's not really shocking...Benny is vile.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

clydekiwi said:


> How accurate is page six news? Jen wont be happy about this



Page six just picked up the story. The alleged victim gave an interview to the Advocate.

https://www.advocate.com/crime/2017...tor-alleges-mogul-benny-medina-tried-rape-him


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> She should collab with Cardi.



I just don't get this fascination with that girl. Her voice is BEYOND annoying to me. I refuse to believe that is her real voice.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes....most times very accurate. But it's not really shocking...Benny is vile.



Really?! Didn't know that


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I just don't get this fascination with that girl. Her voice is BEYOND annoying to me. I refuse to believe that is her real voice.



For some reason I have a soft spot for Cardi. She’s a bird but I like her and want to see her win.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> For some reason I have a soft spot for Cardi. She’s a bird but I like her and want to see her win.



Don't know anything about her (I've never watched L&H), why the soft spot for her?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Don't know anything about her (I've never watched L&H), why the soft spot for her?



I never watched LHH either. A friend put me onto her. I respect the fact that’s she’s about her business and seems focused, she has a likeable (slightly obnoxious) personality and her music is alright. Bodak Yellow was a bop and I like her verse on No Limit....I’m curious to see what she does next.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The verse on No Limit made me think she could rap because Bôdak is trash. IMO.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## kkfiregirl

Is the dark lipliner look back?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> The verse on No Limit made me think she could rap because Bôdak is trash. IMO.


Her flow on everything she's been on is trash but I like Cardi. I don't watch L&HH but she seems quite genuine that I kinda want her to win.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> For some reason I have a soft spot for Cardi. She’s a bird but I like her and want to see her win.


Same here...I'm not her fan but she truly seems like she wants this bad and works hard for it....I can't hate her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep. I don’t think she’s some great lyricist but I’m here for a good club bop to sing along to. While Remy and Nicki were busy beefing, she slid in and stole the summer.



Sassys said:


> View attachment 3880037



Nope.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## prettyprincess

kkfiregirl said:


> Is the dark lipliner look back?


I hope so! That was my jam in middle school lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>



That dress is ugly AF.


----------



## baglover1973

her mouth looks weird


----------



## anitalilac

kkfiregirl said:


> Is the dark lipliner look back?


Oh god. I hope no...it's ugly even on JLo...


----------



## Tivo

JLo is living that baller life. Ugly dress but my girl looks happy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Lopez has a ton of energy.

On Thursday evening the superstar went to dinner with beau Alex Rodriguez in Dubai at 1 am. She has been in town for a concert at Air Show Gala.

The former Yankees baseball player revealed in his caption that the two were having dinner at 1 am and that they were jet lagged.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...z-looks-busty-flirty-dress.html#ixzz4yjbmkujp










\


----------



## terebina786

That white dress is super ugly.


----------



## afsweet

dress had potential but there's so much going on, and i think she's just super proud of her body and wants to show it off any chance she gets. i can't relate.


----------



## Grande Latte

The white dress is a little busy, but I guess she just wanted it to go with ARod's white shirt. They really look good together. JLo's been beaming. Really hope this pair works out.


----------



## mkr

The white dress is fugly.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Yup, not cute AND ill-fitting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she must have a high arch to be able to do that pose that elongates her foot!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Rouge H

Love the first photo...that’s all.


----------



## tweegy

Me too I like the first pic...I initially liked the 2nd pic cause it reminded me of those Guess ads from back in the day...but she lookin' a lil like jenny from the block don't judge her by the rocks she got....been around the block...


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Me too I like the first pic...I initially liked the 2nd pic cause it reminded me of those Guess ads from back in the day...*but she lookin' a lil like jenny from the block don't judge her by the rocks she got....been around the block*...


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's got enough babyhair to do a flat twist...


----------



## Tivo

That first photo is everything! She looks flawless!


----------



## Jayne1

I can't believe that ugly Guess tee shirt sold out just because she wore it in a video.  I suppose I should have seen it coming that she's the new face of Guess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The baby hair is a bit much. Love the first photo. 2nd not so much.


----------



## Tivo

The second photo looks like it was taken after she did her dance workout. hair looks sweaty


----------



## Grande Latte

She's just having a ton of fun in the second photo. She's still very, very young at heart and I love her for it. 

I really hope JLo and ARod can make it work. They are the new golden couple. Always look so hot and compatible together.


----------



## arnott

I used to have that same Guess shirt (non cropped) back in 1992!             

For some reason I don't see Guess and JLo going together.


----------



## terebina786

I don't see Guess and JLo going together either.  She seems too luxe for the brand.


----------



## daisychainz

terebina786 said:


> I don't see Guess and JLo going together either.  She seems too luxe for the brand.


Really? I think it is a good fit since she really does have an average background. I think Guess was probably very popular when she was young and I imagine she either wore it a lot or aspired to. I recall Guess being an aspirational brand for young people from working-class families, and she is definitely from that background originally.


----------



## Jayne1

They're paying her a ton of money and her fans will think they look just like her if they wear the ugly clothes that she's wearing in the advertisements.


----------



## arnott

I remember practically everyone in my 7th grade class wearing Guess jeans!


----------



## kkfiregirl

arnott said:


> I remember practically everyone in my 7th grade class wearing Guess jeans!



wow .. me too & I was born in 83!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## kkfiregirl

I don’t like the light jeans with the black shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

I want to live in Jenny Lo's and the Dutchess' coat closets.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those jeans should’ve been tucked into the boots.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sometimes she looks tall and other times petite. Then again I think Arod is really tall. So maybe not petite at all. Unless her heels are humongo


----------



## baglover1973

Tivo said:


> That first photo is everything! She looks flawless!



yes she definitely "looks" flawless.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like that white coat...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tivo

They are perfect for each other


----------



## berrydiva

I like those grey timbs.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are one of the most glamorous celebrity power couples of the past year.

But when Jennifer Lopez stuck to a decidedly casual ensemble as she stepped out with her suited and booted beau Alex Rodriguez on a stroll around New York City on Sunday night.

The singer, 48, teamed form-fitting pink leggings with a cozy camel-colored sweater, while her former Yankees star boyfriend, 42, looked dapper in a black suit and tie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ez-Alex-Rodriguez-step-NYC.html#ixzz50ydjwZEy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ya'll see the guy in the background, arms folded... in admiration?  That's so how I would be if I saw them on the streets  lol


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Ya'll see the guy in the background, arms folded... in admiration?  That's so how I would be if I saw them on the streets  lol


----------



## DD101

She looks just like Kim K is the first photo.


----------



## berrydiva

DD101 said:


> She looks just like Kim K is the first photo.


When you say "looks just like Kim K" which first photo are you referring to and which version of Kim K? Because I see no resemblence lol


----------



## DD101

berrydiva said:


> When you say "looks just like Kim K" which first photo are you referring to and which version of Kim K? Because I see no resemblence lol



This photo......when I first saw it, to me she looks like KK.....the brows, the eyes, the expressionless face. I know KK had gone through many versions, and I do not follow her so I can't say what "era"  - but at first glance this photo (to me) looked just like Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

DD101 said:


> This photo......when I first saw it, to me she looks like KK.....the brows, the eyes, the expressionless face. I know KK had gone through many versions, and I do not follow her so I can't say what "era"  - but at first glance this photo (to me) looked just like Kim.


Gotcha...thought you were referring to the most recent photos posted.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That tree needs more ornaments.


----------



## White Orchid

I’m not a Christian and even I’m disappointed in that tree, lol.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I like the tree, looks like they actually did it themselves rather than an interior decorator


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree with the PP.  It's not the best looking tree ever, but I think it must be so sad to outsource decorating the Christmas tree.


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I like the tree, looks like they actually did it themselves rather than an interior decorator


Good point and totally agree!


----------



## morgan20

Am I the only one that doesn’t like a ‘crowded’ Christmas tree?


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

That is one ugly tree..


----------



## Grande Latte

It's wonderful to decorate the tree together. They're really working hard to integrate families. I wish them all the best this holiday season and beyond. It's hard to find love, and I think these two might really have a shot here.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


>



That's hilarious


----------



## Sassys

'There are definitely talks about getting married': Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are 'heading for an engagement over the holiday season' after nine months of dating

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Rodriguez-talking-marriage.html#ixzz519yJqGId


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> 'There are definitely talks about getting married': Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez are 'heading for an engagement over the holiday season' after nine months of dating
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Rodriguez-talking-marriage.html#ixzz519yJqGId


Good grief....


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don’t see what the rush is. Don’t put your children through this ... the marriage might not work out. 

How long can two narcissists really stand each other for?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Good grief....





kkfiregirl said:


> I don’t see what the rush is. Don’t put your children through this ... the marriage might not work out.
> 
> How long can two narcissists really stand each other for?



Exactly!


----------



## afsweet

they're perfect for one another. i wouldn't be surprised if they get engaged. 

i like their christmas tree- it looks like a real person's tree and not the perfectly decorated staged ones.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You would think someone with three failed marriages under their belt would tread lightly and want to take it slow....guess not  If she didn’t have children, I would be less judgmental about it, tbh. She seems to only be concerned about the now not the later...


----------



## kkfiregirl

I agree ... if she didn’t have children, I would have less to say. 

I would just hate for her children to become attached to Alex, only to have them divorce a year later ... she’s already divorced from their father. 

I would be concerned about my children having attachment issues in the future.


----------



## Tivo

​


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I agree ... if she didn’t have children, I would have less to say.
> 
> I would just hate for her children to become attached to Alex, only to have them divorce a year later ... she’s already divorced from their father.
> 
> I would be concerned about my children having attachment issues in the future.


Not just become attached to him but become attached to his kids.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Not just become attached to him but become attached to his kids.



Good point, I didn’t even think about that. 

Yeah, I’m sure the children have become good friends, because their parents spend so much time together. It would be really painful if those friendships had to end, because JLO & Arod now hate each other.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think I'm in the minority here, but I think for JLo, she really, really fell for ARod this time. And he's really into her too. I know she's made plenty of mistakes before but I really see them as a couple and I wish them the best. 

I wish these two got together 2 decades, or a decade ago, but sometimes fate doesn't work that way. And JLo's not going to let it slip this time. I agree it's a bit rushed, but when you find the right person, you just can't wait for the future to start RIGHT NOW.


----------



## meluvs2shop

stephc005 said:


> they're perfect for one another. i wouldn't be surprised if they get engaged.
> 
> i like their christmas tree- it looks like a real person's tree and not the perfectly decorated staged ones.


I thought the same exact thing about their Christmas tree! I loved how normal it looks. Ha! I was actually surprise too bc she loves glitz and glam and thought her tree would look the same. 

I’m not surprised she’s talking about marriage with arod. When she falls she falls hard and wants the wedding. GL to them. They do look great together. As I said before, I never liked/cared for him but she definitely elevated Arod from a douche.


----------



## Sassys

The Christmas tree could very well just be the family room tree and the grand professionally decorated tree is in the livingroom.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> I don’t see what the rush is. Don’t put your children through this ... the marriage might not work out.
> 
> How long can two narcissists really stand each other for?


Agree....I think they're a great match looks-wise and he is rich and famous in his own right, outside of show biz.  But what's the rush?  She doesn't think of the kids - just wants a man.  And imagine the publicity this will generate.


----------



## Jayne1

JLo falls madly deeply in love all the time.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> JLo falls madly deeply in love all the time.


she can't be w/o a man


----------



## kkfiregirl

sdkitty said:


> she can't be w/o a man



She changes men as often as she changes her shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

Grande Latte said:


> I think I'm in the minority here, but I think for JLo, she really, really fell for ARod this time.


She really really falls for everyone new each time....lol


----------



## Tivo

Grande Latte said:


> I think I'm in the minority here, but I think for JLo, she really, really fell for ARod this time. And he's really into her too. I know she's made plenty of mistakes before but I really see them as a couple and I wish them the best.
> 
> I wish these two got together 2 decades, or a decade ago, but sometimes fate doesn't work that way. And JLo's not going to let it slip this time. I agree it's a bit rushed, but when you find the right person, you just can't wait for the future to start RIGHT NOW.


I really think it’s too early for talks of marriage. Especially after so many others. But I’m going to hitch my wagon to this post because I adore them and want this to be true! Lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

that hood looks so freaky cozy!  Love the fur trim


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


>



This first look is how I trudge into work in the snow lol.


----------



## MidAtlantic

I like them together.  But mostly because I like her.  I just don't understand why marriage is important.  I mean, it's pretty much an obsolete institution, generally speaking.  And for those that are financially secure, it's particularly unnecessary. So, just be in love and enjoy each other and let it be, FFS.


----------



## sdkitty

MidAtlantic said:


> I like them together.  But mostly because I like her.  I just don't understand why marriage is important.  I mean, it's pretty much an obsolete institution, generally speaking.  And for those that are financially secure, it's particularly unnecessary. So, just be in love and enjoy each other and let it be, FFS.


agree...esp when one has already been married and divorced multiple times


----------



## Grande Latte

Marriage is unnecessary for her but I think she enjoys being in love and enjoys being married. She enjoys having a husband. She's really out there, but she's old fashioned at the same time.

The thing is, it will be SO devastating if this marriage ends in divorce too. So, I take back what I said before and just recommend her to keep the romance rather than getting married. Hey, Goldie Hawn never got married again and she's doing fantastic with Kurt Russell. So I guess if you have the real deal, marriage is just a piece of paper at the end of the day. But this piece of paper will cost her a lo of money.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> Marriage is unnecessary for her but I think she enjoys being in love and enjoys being married. She enjoys having a husband. She's really out there, but she's old fashioned at the same time.
> 
> The thing is, it will be SO devastating if this marriage ends in divorce too. So, I take back what I said before and just recommend her to keep the romance rather than getting married. Hey, Goldie Hawn never got married again and she's doing fantastic with Kurt Russell. So I guess if you have the real deal, marriage is just a piece of paper at the end of the day. But this piece of paper will cost her a lo of money.


I would think he has his own money.
As far as Goldie and Kurt, let's not jinx that.  I was so disappointed when Susan Sarandon and Tim Robbins broke up.


----------



## sdkitty

Oh, how could I forget?  She will have a huge wedding with the gown, veil, her kids in the bridal party.  Lots of attention


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> Oh, how could I forget?  She will have a huge wedding with the gown, veil, her kids in the bridal party.  Lots of attention


I hope not. Low key. No one knows until after it happens. That’s what I secretly hope for her.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope not. Low key. No one knows until after it happens. That’s what I secretly hope for her.


I'd be very surprised....with all the dressing up, walking around, getting their pictures taken


----------



## 30gold

I personally would love to see them in love for many years to come.  I wish them the best!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope not. Low key. No one knows until after it happens. That’s what I secretly hope for her.



NOTHING about this couple is low key.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Narcissists who love being seen


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Grande Latte said:


> Marriage is unnecessary for her but I think she enjoys being in love and enjoys being married. She enjoys having a husband. She's really out there, but she's old fashioned at the same time.
> 
> The thing is, it will be SO devastating if this marriage ends in divorce too. So, I take back what I said before and just recommend her to keep the romance rather than getting married. Hey, Goldie Hawn never got married again and she's doing fantastic with Kurt Russell. So I guess if you have the real deal, marriage is just a piece of paper at the end of the day. But this piece of paper will cost her a lo of money.



He made $400M in salary during his career. All guaranteed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ he got paid. She ain’t messing with no broke ....


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ he got paid. She ain’t messing with no broke ....



Uh, Casper wasn't rich...


----------



## mkr

I don’t think she cares about how much money her men have. She was married to a couple guys that didn’t have much.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> I don’t think she cares about how much money her men have. She was married to a couple guys that didn’t have much.


Agree. Both Casper and Chris had no money and she was with Casper for 5yrs.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is def love over money. I think she does like the idea of being part of a power couple. As does he. 

There is no way they will ever be lowkey. The egos are too out of control for that. I mean six months in and they are already on the cover of VF.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> Uh, Casper wasn't rich...


Haha I didnt even mention Casper nor was I thinking of him when I made that comment.


----------



## Tivo

They both have enough money and success to just have fun and enjoy each other. I’m betting on them for the long haul.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Unfortunately I'm betting on an A-Rod sex scandal any day now.


----------



## LucyRose8

Miss Lopez is a Queen


----------



## meluvs2shop

Popping in to see if engaged on Christmas Eve. Will check back tmrw. Lol


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Popping in to see if engaged on Christmas Eve. Will check back tmrw. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been inseparable since they began dating earlier this year.

And Jennifer Lopez and her former MLB star-athlete boyfriend Alex Rodriguez were spotted in high spirits while grabbing lunch at the South Beverly Grill in Beverly Hills, California, on Friday.

The soulful songstress, 48, looked chic to perfection as she donned a neutral toned striped sweater with oversize high-waist flare denim jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-beau-Alex-Rodriguez-LA.html#ixzz52jtqYpWK


----------



## tweegy

Do we have any bets on a NYE proposal??


----------



## Tivo

Love them together!


----------



## bagsforme

Thats one ugly skirt.  

They're perfect for each other.  Hope it works out with them.


----------



## mkr

What kind of ring is on her left finger?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> What kind of ring is on her left finger?


Its a hint ring


----------



## meluvs2shop

I will check back tmrw to confirm announcement....


----------



## Grande Latte

Checking this thread throughout the New Year. Happy 2018 everyone!!!  

Aren't you excited about 2018? Not just for JLo but for myself. I have a feeling 2018 will be a year full of blessings.


----------



## White Orchid

If I had a body like hers, there’s no way you’d catch me in such a fugly skirt.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Yes! Her body is somehow even more amazing now. She’s a freak! Lol

In all seriousness you can tell she treats her body well. I noticed some face work recently but it seemed minor and in good taste and not OTT like most celebs.


----------



## zinacef

Engaged yet?  Maybe tonight!


----------



## arnott

I hope they don't get engaged tonight.         Getting engaged on Christmas or New Years is such a cliche.       I think they'll be more original than that.


----------



## tweegy

lol so we have Valentine’s Day bets now [emoji23]


----------



## arnott

tweegy said:


> lol so we have Valentine’s Day bets now [emoji23]



Good  lord!


----------



## arnott

Yay,  they start filming the second season of World of Dance on January 13th!   You can get tickets here.   Lots of shows are sold out already!   Filming runs until March 16th!

https://1iota.com/Show/592/World-of...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Megs

I meant to post this before, and forgot! Vlad and I saw JLo and ARod shopping on the 23rd in Miami. They passed us to go into LV and then came into Hermes where we were, so we got to see them a bit. She even said hi to Vlad and Millie and gave Millie a wave! 

She is beautiful in person - looks just like she does in pics. She was wearing a Gucci sweatshirt, jeans, heels. I kinda liked how she was just shopping like the rest of us. She checked out an Hermès belt (didn't buy it). Vlad thinks they were wanting to get photographed because she didn't buy anything in LV or H and the SA's told us she was there the day before too. 

Anyhow, just wanted to add this!


----------



## arnott

Megs said:


> I meant to post this before, and forgot! Vlad and I saw JLo and ARod shopping on the 23rd in Miami. They passed us to go into LV and then came into Hermes where we were, so we got to see them a bit. She even said hi to Vlad and Millie and gave Millie a wave!
> 
> She is beautiful in person - looks just like she does in pics. She was wearing a Gucci sweatshirt, jeans, heels. I kinda liked how she was just shopping like the rest of us. She checked out an Hermès belt (didn't buy it). Vlad thinks they were wanting to get photographed because she didn't buy anything in LV or H and the SA's told us she was there the day before too.
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to add this!



That's  awesome!   I'm assuming Millie is your daughter?       Is  ARod as personable as she is?


----------



## imgg

ARod was on a couple episodes of Shark Tank and he didn't seem as douchey as I thought he would.  I like them as a couple.  Hope it works out!


----------



## Megs

arnott said:


> That's  awesome!   I'm assuming Millie is your daughter?       Is  ARod as personable as she is?



Ya Millie is our daughter, should have said that! 

A fan went up to ARod in Hermès and ARod chatted with him for quite a while. They honestly both seemed very kind and 'normal' as you can be as major celebs.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg those are some 90s jnco jeans lmao!


----------



## arnott

imgg said:


> ARod was on a couple episodes of Shark Tank and he didn't seem as douchey as I thought he would.  I like them as a couple.  Hope it works out!



Was he trying to pitch an idea?


----------



## imgg

arnott said:


> Was he trying to pitch an idea?


He was a shark.  He is actually a smart business man and has over 1000 gyms.  Who would of guessed.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been a sex symbol since her days as a Fly Girl on In Living Color.

And Jennifer Lopez sent pulses racing once more Monday during lunch with boyfriend Alex Rodriguez in Miami, Florida.

While at the restaurant with her other half, 42, the Bronx-born actress, 48, flaunted her God-given curves in a skintight pair of jeans which expertly hugged her fabulous backside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...backside-tight-jeans-Miami.html#ixzz54Kd8vbgL


----------



## Tivo

Those pants are too tight


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Those pants are too tight



      That's the first time I've ever seen her butt look bad.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Megs said:


> Ya Millie is our daughter, should have said that!
> 
> A fan went up to ARod in Hermès and ARod chatted with him for quite a while. They honestly both seemed very kind and 'normal' as you can be as major celebs.


Is her body as amazing in person bc I love it! Lol


----------



## Freckles1

Gotta love the bag having its own chair [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I love the all blinged out "Jennifer" necklace. Makes me want to whip out mine. I thought I was too old to wear a name tag necklace so it's been sitting in my jewelry box forever. But now I don't worry anymore.


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> Gotta love the bag having its own chair [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I do that whenever I can!


----------



## morgan20

arnott said:


> I do that whenever I can!



Me too..I cannot have my bags on the dirty floors


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Is her body as amazing in person bc I love it! Lol


My sister saw her up close in nyc and said she is very toned and strong looking, an her behind is not as big in person. She also said pics don’t do her body justice.


----------



## LavenderIce

Freckles1 said:


> Gotta love the bag having its own chair [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


This is a must!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been a sex symbol since her days as a Fly Girl on In Living Color.
> 
> And Jennifer Lopez sent pulses racing once more Monday during lunch with boyfriend Alex Rodriguez in Miami, Florida.
> 
> While at the restaurant with her other half, 42, the Bronx-born actress, 48, flaunted her God-given curves in a skintight pair of jeans which expertly hugged her fabulous backside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...backside-tight-jeans-Miami.html#ixzz54Kd8vbgL



I love her style


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> Those pants are too tight



Agree


----------



## pixiejenna

I kind of love that she’s dressed casually and he’s in a suit. We so often see women dressed to the nines and her guy in   a wrinkled t and jeans looking like they rolled out of bed and put on the first thing laying on the floor.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, just little things like this shows that perhaps A Rod is taking Jennifer very seriously. And that's a good thing.


----------



## afsweet

i'm annoyed that i can't tell what they're eating


----------



## tweegy

stephc005 said:


> i'm annoyed that i can't tell what they're eating



You had me going back opening pic and zooming in like some kind of food investigator[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Looking like a rod had some shrimp thing and jlo food looks like some kinda peas


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone gonna see her perform tonight? Or was it last night? Lol

Anyway, show is called Calibash in LA


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hopefully this works! From arod’s IG Page. Calibash performance last night.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Hopefully this works! From arod’s IG Page. Calibash performance last night.



Love it Love it Love it!!!!!
Yas!!!!!
Gotta get out to see her in Vegas before her residency ends!


----------



## arnott

One of the producers of World of Dance went on instagram live to show what happens backstage. You can see Jennifer starting at the 6:54 mark.   Is it me or does Jennifer snub her and at one point tells her off?   All the other cast members Jenna, Ne-yo, and Derek were friendly except Jen.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does she keep calling her Juniper? That annoyed me for JennyLo. She was in the way of Jenny's camera and Jenny set her straight lol.

And the damn gum smacking while talking....ugh...disgusting. That woman just seemed annoying af


----------



## Rouge H

Geez- get rid of that wad of gum-


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Why does she keep calling her *Juniper*? That annoyed me for JennyLo. She was in the way of Jenny's camera and Jenny set her straight lol.
> 
> And the damn gum smacking while talking....ugh...disgusting. That woman just seemed annoying af



I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it!   lol  Anyways, her behaviour disappointed me, she seems more diva and less Jenny from the block.    I didn't understand that the producer was in the way of her camera when she said, "See that camera over there?".    She must have known that the fans were watching/would watch the  video though.   A simple wave or "Hi instagram live!" would have sufficed.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it!   lol  Anyways, her behaviour disappointed me, she seems more diva and less Jenny from the block.    I didn't understand that the producer was in the way of her camera when she said, "See that camera over there?".    She must have known that the fans were watching/would watch the  video though.   A simple wave or "Hi instagram live!" would have sufficed.


Do we know that she knew it was being recorded? Nowadays someone holding up a camera could be snapping, IG'n, taking a pic, recording...who knows. The annoying chick never said she was on IG live....she just kinda got in the way plus she was annoying. I would've snapped at her too.

I thought her behavior was quite Jenny from the block....if you're from the block, you check someone and set them straight quick, fast and in a hurry.  But JennyLo is a known diva so not sure what you were expecting.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Do we know that she knew it was being recorded? Nowadays someone holding up a camera could be snapping, IG'n, taking a pic, recording...who knows. The annoying chick never said she was on IG live....she just kinda got in the way plus she was annoying. I would've snapped at her too.
> 
> I thought her behavior was quite Jenny from the block....if you're from the block, you check someone and set them straight quick, fast and in a hurry.  *But JennyLo is a known diva so not sure what you were expecting.*



I always thought she was a diva but then I started reading stuff on this forum about how surprisingly  nice she is so I was starting to believe it!


----------



## Tivo

I’m sure Jen is a nice person but has her diva moments. She’s not adjusting her behavior to appease everyone and probably doesn’t mind being misunderstood.


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> One of the producers of World of Dance went on instagram live to show what happens backstage. You can see Jennifer starting at the 6:54 mark.   Is it me or does Jennifer snub her and at one point tells her off?   All the other cast members Jenna, Ne-yo, and Derek were friendly except Jen.



That’s Jen’s longtime producer/work partner. Had it been a PA or someone else perhaps, but these two have known each other for many years and worked on many projects together. Plus you can tell Elaine didn’t listen and still recorded showing who’s boss. Lol


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> That’s Jen’s longtime producer/work partner. Had it been a PA or someone else perhaps, but these two have known each other for many years and worked on many projects together. Plus you can tell Elaine didn’t listen and still recorded showing who’s boss. Lol



Earlier in the video Elaine also mentioned going to Ellen's 60th Birthday party with Jen and told Derek that she danced and   "shook that thing!".


----------



## clydekiwi

Jlo new makeup line. Photos from twitter. Im excited to see this


----------



## bagsforme

Oh man now she's jumping on the makeup bandwagon.  She should have done it years ago.


----------



## Grande Latte

I would LOVE to get some of her glow. I wonder how she does her foundation. Her makeup is always flawless and youthful!


----------



## terebina786

I’m super excited about this makeup collab.  I heard there’s a bronzer that’s like her signature colour... I’m going to be ALL over this.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her makeup collaboration got me like ....


----------



## bisousx

Dude.. her body is insane.


----------



## berrydiva

She's late with this and should've done this collab so long ago....but I'm glad she's doing it with Inglot.  Many people are so unaware of how fantastic their products are since they're not sold in Sephora.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Crack kills but her body is bomb. I just worked out quickly after seeing this!


----------



## Tivo

Yaaaassss....SlayLo!


----------



## Tivo

#GOALS
Bad Bi*tch Entertainment!


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is bananas!


----------



## clydekiwi

Is anyone trying her makeup. I want the bronzer


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks so good!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Any pics from last night’s gala honoring her in Time mag?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What do y'all think Alex is up to while JLo is getting ready? That has to take at least two hours and Alex isn't a lap dog like Casper.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> What do y'all think Alex is up to while JLo is getting ready? That has to take at least two hours and Alex isn't a lap dog like Casper.


Probably takes him 3 hours to get ready.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well he is 6'3"...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Vanilla Bean said:


> Well he is 6'3"...


Damn. He’s that tall?! Never would have guessed.


----------



## Tivo

Those two need all day to get ready, lol! That’s probably all they do and they both love it...and so do I.
#StuntQueens


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s performing tonight on Latin billboards on Telemundo.


----------



## arnott

I thought I heard her say in an interview that she takes one hour to get ready,  including shower.


----------



## Sasha2012

2018 Time 100 Gala at Jazz at Lincoln Center on April 24, 2018 in New York City.






























via Zimbio


----------



## meluvs2shop

A snippet from last night Latin Billboard performance in Vegas. New song- El Anillo


----------



## bagsforme

Stunning.   You can see the lips have been filled with the obvious line.


----------



## terebina786

I really hate those super long wigs, but her dress looks good.  Her dress for the Latin Grammys red carpet was blah... Something she's done way too many times.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I love that dress.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> 2018 Time 100 Gala at Jazz at Lincoln Center on April 24, 2018 in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


She looked gorgeous. Her body is bomb.
He looks like he's wearing more makeup than her. Plus, I'd swear he's wearing highlighter... his face is very shimmery


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/04/26...-couple-at-billboard-latin-music-awards-2018/

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Alex Rodriguez*pose together on the red carpet as they arrive at the _*2018 Billboard Latin Music Awards*_ on Thursday night (April 26) at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas.

The 48-year-old entertainer went super hot in a sparkling silver mini-dress while the 42-year-old retired Yankees player looked dapper in a tan suit and sunglasses for the awards show.

During the awards show, *Jen* took to the stage for a sexy performance of her hit song “El Anillo.”


----------



## Tivo

She and ARod look a mess in that billboard picture! 
Like wax figures, lol. But I’m here for the shenanigans! They love being EXTRA extra!


----------



## Lounorada

OMG, that cheap looking hair is horrendous. If she paid more than $5 for it- she was robbed.


----------



## terebina786

Those pics of her in the sun/heavy lighting have her looking like Donatella.... No bueno... She can do better.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They both look like they are going to melt.


----------



## Compass Rose

Tivo said:


> She and ARod look a mess in that billboard picture!
> Like wax figures, lol. But I’m here for the shenanigans! They love being EXTRA extra!


OMG......my first thought..... wax figures!!!  Not a good look at all.  Nothing redeeming here at all.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s hard to tell who has the most makeup on in that picture lol. 

I love you jlo but that extra long weave is a no. It legit looks like she has a ponytail in the last picture because of her weave.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here’s her new video of El Anillo. It’s sorta the Spanish version of Beyoncé’s Single Ladies.  JLo’s version is more of-she’s in a very happy relationship, but she wants to know when will he put a ring on it. It’s catchy. I think it’s the beat I really like.


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> Those pics of her in the sun/heavy lighting have her *looking like Donatella*.... No bueno... She can do better.



Ouch!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> A snippet from last night Latin Billboard performance in Vegas. New song- El Anillo




Are her choreographers still Nappy Tabs?


----------



## Compass Rose

Great video of the future ex Mrs. Rodriguez!  I like it!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> Are her choreographers still Nappy Tabs?


Yup. She still works with them. I think they directed El Anillo but Kiel Tutin choreographed it.


----------



## berrydiva

His timbs lol.


----------



## clydekiwi

Did anyone buy her new makeup


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> OMG, that cheap looking hair is horrendous. If she paid more than $5 for it- she was robbed.


with all them inches, I was expecting her to say ' you bishes can't even spell Prague' like Ms Minaj


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> Did anyone buy her new makeup


I haven’t. And I probably won’t unless there are some REALLY good products. Rihanna is getting my money, lol. I love Fenty Beauty.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> I haven’t. And I probably won’t unless there are some REALLY good products. Rihanna is getting my money, lol. I love Fenty Beauty.



I did. I heard some good reviews on it. I can't wait too get it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t but a friend of mine got a nice haul a few days ago. Items look really nice.


----------



## tweegy

I feel like celeb makeup is now the new celeb perfume....Just now Celine Dion and Paris Hilton gonna get in on the act..


----------



## DC-Cutie

If J Lo and Scott Barnes would have joined forces YEARS ago when her makeup was all about the J Lo Glow, it would have been a major hit.  She's getting on board way late. 

But because people love celeb lines, it may do well.  Not Ms Robyn Fenty well, but it will do alright.


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> If J Lo and Scott Barnes would have joined forces YEARS ago when her makeup was all about the J Lo Glow, it would have been a major hit.  She's getting on board way late.
> 
> But because people love celeb lines, it may do well.  Not Ms Robyn Fenty well, but it will do alright.



J Lo x Scott Barnes would have been the ish! 
And, she would have been on the forefront instead of the bandwagon.


----------



## terebina786

I was going to buy some of her stuff but the collection is so basic, I have dupes for most, if not all, of it. I've basically mastered the JLo glow without her help at this point


----------



## berrydiva

Her collection with Inglot is kinda boring....at this point so many natural palettes have come out that her collection isn't needed and can be duped for something else.


----------



## clydekiwi

I received the bronzer,blush and highlighter. I really like. Very natural. Goes on and blends very nicely. It doesn't cake or feel heavy. The only thing I don't like is that a pallette must be purchased to put the makeup in. Why do they do this?  I do recommend it though. Nice colors


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I received the bronzer,blush and highlighter. I really like. Very natural. Goes on and blends very nicely. It doesn't cake or feel heavy. The only thing I don't like is that a pallette must be purchased to put the makeup in. Why do they do this?  I do recommend it though. Nice colors


That's how all of inglot's makeup is unfortunately...but I think you can use a z-pallet type of palette, which may be less expensive, instead of the inglot one.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Her collection with Inglot is kinda boring....at this point so many natural palettes have come out that her collection isn't needed and can be duped for something else.



I bought the ENTIRE ColourPop x Shayla collab.  All of it just gave me life.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I bought the ENTIRE ColourPop x Shayla collab.  All of it just gave me life.


I've been sitting on getting this but think I will. I need a new all purpose travel palette and colourpop's shadows are great quality. Have you used the highlighters yet? Does the peachy one pull more orange or more pink?


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I bought the ENTIRE ColourPop x Shayla collab.  All of it just gave me life.


I purchased 3 pallets for gifts, but got lippies for me.  I just wanted to support her


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased 3 pallets for gifts, but got lippies for me.  I just wanted to support her


Ohhhhh how are the lipsticks!!?


----------



## arnott

Jennifer is going to be on Ellen with the World of Dance cast tomorrow!         

Here is a preview:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha she’s so cute!


----------



## arnott

That was funny when Ellen beaned her in the face!


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

Who would have thought even Jennifer wears Spanx!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's lending her expertise as a judge in the NBC competition series, World Of Dance.

And Jennifer Lopez showcased all the results of her very own training in a white hot, skin-hugging dress at the NBCUniversal Summer Press Day in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The actress, 48, stopped passerby in their tracks as she put on a very leggy display at the red carpet event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-NBCUniversal-event.html#ixzz5EQjpPM8W


----------



## Compass Rose

This is not a head-turning look.  Sorry, but it's a "no" from me.


----------



## arnott

^ That's the 3rd outfit I've seen her wear with a turtleneck in a row.    Makes we wonder if she's hiding a hickey or something!


----------



## knasarae

Met Gala


----------



## VickyB

She looks terrific!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriguez-return-to-the-met-gala-carpet/

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Alex Rodriguez*walk the red carpet together while attending the _*2018 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City.

This is the second time that the couple has attended the event together. They made their red carpet debut last year at the annual gala!

FYI: *Jennifer* is wearing a _Balmain_ dress and shoes with _Tiffany & Co._ jewelry. She also used makeup by _Jennifer Lopez for Inglot Cosmetics_. *Alex* is wearing _Balmain_.


----------



## arnott

Nice to see her real hair.


----------



## bisousx

ARod's teeth are even whiter than JLo's, lol


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

bisousx said:


> ARod's teeth are even whiter than JLo's, lol



Lol. His teeth makes hers seem yellow [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I wish she did something else with her hair though.


----------



## zen1965

Not a fan. Dislike the platform sandals.


----------



## Bentley1

Her makeup looks awful, she looks so much older/hard here bc of it. Hate the hair too.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh how I adore her shoes 

A Rod reminds me of Kramer


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## meluvs2shop

His teeth are too white. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## Compass Rose

All good ... except for the open-mouth deadpan look pictures.


----------



## SandyC1981

I thought she looked great...she pulled the look off, IMO.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks amazing! Love the dress, and the shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## scarlet555

Not fond of this look, but it's not boring so it's fine.


----------



## mkr

I like it and her hair but Jen we know you have that leg now put it away.


----------



## afsweet

nice dress, and I like that she did something different with her hair. ARod reminds me of that episode of friends where Ross gets his teeth whitened, and they glow in the dark.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriguez-return-to-the-met-gala-carpet/
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez* and *Alex Rodriguez*walk the red carpet together while attending the _*2018 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City.
> 
> This is the second time that the couple has attended the event together. They made their red carpet debut last year at the annual gala!
> 
> FYI: *Jennifer* is wearing a _Balmain_ dress and shoes with _Tiffany & Co._ jewelry. She also used makeup by _Jennifer Lopez for Inglot Cosmetics_. *Alex* is wearing _Balmain_.


Love it!


----------



## Lounorada

Hated the dress, the feathered skirt didn't go with the top part of the dress. It would have looked better embellished to the floor with a simple, straight skirt with the slit.

The shorter hair looks good on her, more youthful than the really long her she usually favours... although it bugs me to see all makeup rubbed up into her hairline 

WTF has Olivier done to his face? 

SlothRod's blinding white teeth should come with a warning.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve always liked her with shorter hair. Youthful and fresh. I don’t mind the super long hair extensions and big hair when she’s on stage performing- that I get bc she’s a performer. But for everyday- even some red carpets - I prefer her hair simpler. Less blonde and less length.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha it looks like she had a good time last night!


----------



## meluvs2shop

God, I love this RiRi song!


----------



## Compass Rose

...SlothRod........LMAO...


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> ARod's teeth are even whiter than JLo's, lol


They are too white! It ages him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They look great. I read on social media she was getting flak for afraid to not look F***able and to for once go hard with the theme. I mean that's a nitpick. Too fu$ckable? JLo takes this ish seriously. She isn't coming there looking like Bjork. Not now or ever.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> God, I love this RiRi song!



This is like having my two faves in one place! 
Thank you for posting!


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## meluvs2shop

Jimmy Fallon last night. Her body looks amazing in that red dress. Wow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Arod is on Fallon tonight. 

They were at a baseball game tonight.


----------



## berrydiva

Finally took a look at her Inglot collection in person.  She would've been a game changer if she did this collection 10 years ago....unfortunately, all of these colors have been done to death.  I wish she included something really different that we haven't seen.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Inglot has a fuzzy definition of cruelty free so it's a pass for me.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Inglot has a fuzzy definition of cruelty free so it's a pass for me.


Really? I didn't know. What's fuzzy about it?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/11/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriguez-head-to-yankees-game-in-nyc/

*Jennifer Lopez* and *Alex Rodriguez*hold hands as they leave a meeting on Thursday (May 10) in New York City.

The 48-year-old entertainer went glam in a baby blue trench coat over a match dress while the 42-year-old retired baseball player looked handsome in a black sweater under a navy jacket.

Later that night, the hot couple was spotted sitting in a private booth while they checked out the New York Yankees vs. Boston Red Sox game.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Was NYC that chilly yesterday?


----------



## Compass Rose

That had better not be toilet paper stuck to her shoe!!  There will be hell to  pay!


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Was NYC that chilly yesterday?


Yes! It still hasn't really warmed up...we got one week of nice weather and back to cold....ok not cold, I'm being dramatic because I'm ready for warm weather  but definitely not warm enough to go coat-less.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

berrydiva said:


> Really? I didn't know. What's fuzzy about it?



According to crueltyfreekitty.com, "Inglot cannot guarantee that their suppliers don’t test on animals, because it’s highly possible that their suppliers test non-cosmetic ingredients on animals."
Read more at https://www.crueltyfreekitty.com/news/does-inglot-test-on-animals/#JAty6UlAo475cCZF.99


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> According to crueltyfreekitty.com, "Inglot cannot guarantee that their suppliers don’t test on animals, because it’s highly possible that their suppliers test non-cosmetic ingredients on animals."
> Read more at https://www.crueltyfreekitty.com/news/does-inglot-test-on-animals/#JAty6UlAo475cCZF.99


Got it....this kinda sounds like a legal disclaimer but I don't know if other cruelty free companies can 100% claim their suppliers and their suppliers' suppliers are cruelty free.  Didn't NARS recently remove the cruelty free label for items sold in China because they couldn't guarantee the warehouse or something to that nature?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

China requires animal testing so if a company wants to do business in China, they can't be cruelty free.


----------



## mkr

Vanilla Bean said:


> China requires animal testing so if a company wants to do business in China, they can't be cruelty free.



China requires it?  Any idea why?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> China requires it?  Any idea why?


Ditto.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It can be cold af in Yankee stadium. That coat is lovely.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I would ask the same question of the dozens of companies selling products in the US that continue to test on animals.

With respect to China, here are links to more info:

https://ethicalelephant.com/understanding-china-animal-testing-laws/
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...l-tests-is-salve-for-big-beauty-quicktake-q-a


----------



## arnott

Season 2 of World of Dance hasn't even premiered yet, and they've already been renewed for season 3!


----------



## Freckles1

They are one good looking couple


----------



## Grande Latte

Freckles1 said:


> They are one good looking couple


 
Yeah, they are. It's a mega celebrity couple if they both photograph well.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dare I say it bc I’m a fan but I didn’t care for her Roberto Cavali look for the billboards.  Maybe bc it reminded me of Fall and not spring/summer? Also I didn’t like her dinero performance. Plus I can’t take Khalid serious after his faux paus last week. Lol


----------



## Freckles1

I liked the song she performed - minus Khalid


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ you might be right. It’s him that ruined it for me. Plus I thought Cardi was missed on that performance. Typically JLo does NOT need anyone on stage with her, but that songs has a strong Cardi presence.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her latest look is a mess. The hair, the makeup, the outfit. She looks hot and very winded.


----------



## Tivo

#QUEEN


----------



## berrydiva

That last one! Oh my goodness....her body is sick! She's inspiring me to cut.


----------



## scarlet555

Definitely going to the gym...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Even this latest video all in white she looks amazing. I’d look like the puffiest marshmallow.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I posted this in the royalty thread... JLo wore it first  That movie was so cute! The Wedding Planner, in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## scarlet555

In the wedding planner, JLO character was doing a simple dress for a low key wedding she didn't really want to be in-she was actually being extra for the event all things considered, for the character.


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> #QUEEN



She's gonna be 50 this year


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw a Spanish interview -recent- she said she wants more children. I think her and Arod will be together for a long time. Probably even marry. I wonder if they will have kids together.


----------



## Compass Rose

Even with her fantastic body and great genes that keep her young, pushing 50 is not the time for most women to have children.  But, she probably is talking adoption.  Good for her.


----------



## Tivo

Compass Rose said:


> Even with her fantastic body and great genes that keep her young, pushing 50 is not the time for most women to have children.  But, she probably is talking adoption.  Good for her.


She’s not most women.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Tivo said:


> She’s not most women.


If SJP and KK can find a good surrogate, I'm sure these two can figure out how to harvest and egg and sperm and have someone else carry a baby for them.  On the other hand, do you want to be a new mom at 49?  

I have a friend a few years younger than his wife who did carry their first to birth and she was 49 when their son was born.  I'm in my early 50s and my DD is graduating HS; so hard to imagine myself regardless of $$ with a pre-schooler.  But gee if you're rich and live a long life you could be around and still spry at 78 with a grown child hitting their 30s.

I think we need a arodjlo heir or two.  They already have adorable children own their own of course.


----------



## morgan20

I think she is 49 this year the same age as me.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> She’s not most women.



     Janet Jackson had her first child at over 50,  so if Jlo wants to have more,    good for her.


----------



## kittenslingerie

They use egg donors.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> They use egg donors.


Couldn't they had their own eggs harvested as well? We know for sure they used donor eggs?


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I just saw a Spanish interview -recent- she said she wants more children. I think her and Arod will be together for a long time. Probably even marry. I wonder if they will have kids together.


I
I expect they'll marry before long.  And eventually divorce.  They're a beautiful couple - perfect match physically.  Don't know how much further it goes.  Both seem to love the attention the other brings them.


----------



## Compass Rose

She admits that she is a "romantic" and always looking for love.  I like her.  She seems to have a good head on her shoulders ... in the public eye ...  I also think that she will never find what she is truly looking for in men.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Compass Rose said:


> She admits that she is a "romantic" and always looking for love.  I like her.  She seems to have a good head on her shoulders ... in the public eye ...  *I also think that she will never find what she is truly looking for in men.*



I sometimes wonder that too. I also really like her. I’d love to meet her someday. She’s the only celebrity I’d love love to meet. Corny I know. I do like her and Arod together but man does he love the limelight like you said.


----------



## kittenslingerie

berrydiva said:


> Couldn't they had their own eggs harvested as well? We know for sure they used donor eggs?


Being that egg harvesting is a bit newer and reproductivity goes down drastically yearly after 35, it would mean "most" older celebs use egg donors. Her age group, its more likely she doesn't have good harvested eggs from her early 30's but who knows.


----------



## chowlover2

She could have frozen eggs when she was younger. She's been in the limelight for a long time.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> Being that egg harvesting is a bit newer and reproductivity goes down drastically yearly after 35, it would mean "most" older celebs use egg donors. Her age group, its more likely she doesn't have good harvested eggs from her early 30's but who knows.


So eggs couldn't have been frozen from when they were in their early 30s? Egg harvesting can't be that new because I've known about it for close to 30 years now. I don't see how it's so impossible that a celeb in their late 40s couldn't had eggs frozen while in their 30s.....I'm not understanding how you're speaking with so much certainty on what these women did lol


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I
> I expect they'll marry before long.  And eventually divorce.  They're a beautiful couple - perfect match physically.  Don't know how much further it goes.  Both seem to love the attention the other brings them.


I think he's benefiting more than her, out of the relationship.  She never had a lull in her career and he, a disgraced baseballer, looks better being with her.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jayne1 said:


> I think he's benefiting more than her, out of the relationship.  She never had a lull in her career and he, a disgraced baseballer, looks better being with her.



Yeah, if they marry then divorce, he'll walk away with a good chunk of her money. Not the other way around. So, as much as JLo LOVES being in love, at the end of the day, a marriage is a business transaction for the super-rich and the odds aren't looking good for her.

Having said that, they could just "partner" up like Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell and raise a family together. That's one good option. But neither JLo nor ARod seem to be that profound or mature to settle down like that. So we'll see. I really wish her well because she's been through so much already.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, if they marry then divorce, he'll walk away with a good chunk of her money. Not the other way around. So, as much as JLo LOVES being in love, at the end of the day, a marriage is a business transaction for the super-rich and the odds aren't looking good for her.
> 
> Having said that, they could just "partner" up like Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell and raise a family together. That's one good option. But neither JLo nor ARod seem to be that profound or mature to settle down like that. So we'll see. I really wish her well because she's been through so much already.


I think she will want a big wedding.  Lots of attention and publicity.  Opportunity to dress up.  Never mind that she's 50 and been married twice before.  Won't matter.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I think he's benefiting more than her, out of the relationship.  She never had a lull in her career and he, a disgraced baseballer, looks better being with her.


maybe so but he is still famous and successful, big and good looking.  Marc Anthony was very successful but he's tiny and sorry but that matters to women.  The last one was a backup dancer - nowhere near her equal.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A-Rod made $500M in his career. Averaged $20M a season for the last 15 years of his career. Why would he need a good chunk of her money when he most likely has the same if not more. All of his money was guaranteed.


----------



## berrydiva

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, if they marry then divorce, he'll walk away with a good chunk of her money. Not the other way around.


Why would he walk away with a good chunk of her money? He's made an insane amount of money playing for the Yankees and I'm sure he's worth far more than her. I believe he has a development company now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When he was renegotiating his contract with the Yankees, he fired his agent and hired Goldman Sachs. Before that had consulted with Warren Buffet when he signed his free agent contract. 

The guy has always been about his business.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not saying he would want her money, of course he has plenty of his own.

I was implying she has always been successful and popular, with no lull in her career and he is a disgraced baseballer who has benefited in being with her, since he's been trying to rebrand himself.  

He's far more visible since hooking up with her.  Maybe even more likeable. Her likability is rubbing off on him.


----------



## berrydiva

A-Rod is disgraced?  That who PED scandal hardly ruined his reputation or status as one of the best baseball players ever.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This part I disagree. ARod even stated it. It did ruin his legacy and will most likely cause him not to get into the Hall of Fame. Or at the very least he is going to have to wait until they let in the other PED users and so far that hasn't happened. It's a shame because he didn't need them.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> A-Rod made $500M in his career. Averaged $20M a season for the last 15 years of his career. Why would he need a good chunk of her money when he most likely has the same if not more. All of his money was guaranteed.


I  u!


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Why would he walk away with a good chunk of her money? He's made an insane amount of money playing for the Yankees and *I'm sure he's worth far more than her.* I believe he has a development company now.


 Exactly


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> This part I disagree. ARod even stated it. It did ruin his legacy and will most likely cause him not to get into the Hall of Fame. Or at the very least he is going to have to wait until they let in the other PED users and so far that hasn't happened. It's a shame because he didn't need them.


I think I'm more speaking from the time and space that's been created from the PED scandal. In the moment it happened, he was very much disgraced...but it doesn't seem that lasted long and don't hear people talk about him in the same negative manner as they have when the scandal first happened.  I do agree with you though....he didn't need it and it will always be an asterisk on his legacy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> I think I'm more speaking from the time and space that's been created from the PED scandal. In the moment it happened, he was very much disgraced...but it doesn't seem that lasted long and don't hear people talk about him in the same negative manner as they have when the scandal first happened.  I do agree with you though....he didn't need it and it will always be an asterisk on his legacy.



Because he has made a real effort to rehab his image. A real effort that worked because he is doing quite well as a commentator.  And he has the fans back on his side. He owned up to his s*it and admitted his mistakes. But to the baseball purists, he is right there with McGwire, Sosa, Bonds, and Clemens. ARod should have been the face of the Hall of Fame for players of his era.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Because he has made a real effort to rehab his image. A real effort that worked because he is doing quite well as a commentator.  And he has the fans back on his side. He owned up to his s*it and admitted his mistakes. But to the baseball purists, he is right there with McGwire, Sosa, Bonds, and Clemens. ARod should have been the face of the Hall of Fame for players of his era.


Which version of Sosa?  






Sorry...whenever his name is mentioned, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> I think she will want a big wedding.  Lots of attention and publicity.  Opportunity to dress up.  Never mind that she's 50 and* been married twice before*.  Won't matter.



3 times before.      

Ojani Noa
(m. 1997; div. 1998)
Cris Judd
(m. 2001; div. 2003)
Marc Anthony
(m. 2004; div. 2014)
I agree, I can see them having a big wedding.


----------



## arnott

Anybody watching the premiere of season 2 of World of Dance tonight?


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Which version of Sosa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...whenever his name is mentioned, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Which version of Sosa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...whenever his name is mentioned, I can't think of anything else.



I think he is even lighter now. smh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

arnott said:


> 3 times before.
> 
> Ojani Noa
> (m. 1997; div. 1998)
> Cris Judd
> (m. 2001; div. 2003)
> Marc Anthony
> (m. 2004; div. 2014)
> I agree, I can see them having a big wedding.



I will be extreeeeeeeeeeemly disappointed if she doesn't. lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder when they’re chillaxing at home if they call their accountant or log into their accounts to see who has more money! Sh*t I would!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not saying he would want her money, of course he has plenty of his own.
> 
> I was implying she has always been successful and popular, with no lull in her career and he is a disgraced baseballer who has benefited in being with her, since he's been trying to rebrand himself.
> 
> *He's far more visible since hooking up with her.  Maybe even more likeable. Her likability is rubbing off on him.*



I agree with you. I never really cared for him and preferred Jeter over Arod any day. Something about Arod rubbed me the wrong way... he came across as smug.  But now he is far more likeable. And that’s definitely because of her and her cuteness.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Because he has made a real effort to rehab his image. A real effort that worked because he is doing quite well as a commentator.  And he has the fans back on his side. He owned up to his s*it and admitted his mistakes. But to the baseball purists, he is right there with McGwire, Sosa, Bonds, and Clemens. ARod should have been the face of the Hall of Fame for players of his era.


Agree, cheaters like him have an asterisk for a reason.

He lied repeatedly but was smart enough to tell the truth under oath. We've been watching him make himself over and it seems to be working. That's what he told THR and why he was on the cover. I think the JLo relationship adds to the selling of himself. It may not have been intentional, but he has certainly been more visible as a result.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


>




Ah,  that's  Elaine,  the lady who was calling her "Juniper" and smacking her gum on Facebook live!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Elaine is always extra with her damn gum.


----------



## arnott

New interview:

A-lister Jennifer Lopez is one hot mama who looks like she hasn't aged a day in her life! The mom of 10-year-old twins Max and Emme will turn 49 years old this summer and, now that she's inching closer to 50, can't help but think about the realities of aging. "Listen, at some point, I'm going to age," she recently joked to _Emmy Magazine_. "They'll say, she looks old! But, right now, I'm holding it together."

Funnily enough, the _Shades of Blue_ actress said her boyfriend, Alex Rodriguez, has agreed that she doesn't seem to be aging. "The other day, Alex was across the lawn, and I brought him something, and then I ran away. And he said, 'You run like you're 25 years old,'" Jennifer recalled. "I haven't stopped that pace, so I'm still at that pace, I guess. When things start aching more, it'll be different."

https://www.closerweekly.com/posts/jennifer-lopez-getting-older-161021


----------



## kittenslingerie

berrydiva said:


> So eggs couldn't have been frozen from when they were in their early 30s? Egg harvesting can't be that new because I've known about it for close to 30 years now. I don't see how it's so impossible that a celeb in their late 40s couldn't had eggs frozen while in their 30s.....I'm not understanding how you're speaking with so much certainty on what these women did lol


Eggs could have been harvested and froze. But freezing eggs as "eggs" and not as embryos is a "newer" thing. In regards to how new, I don't know or care enough to gale it. I had my ivf done with a popular L.A. fertility doctor. Between all the appointments you start talking celebs etc.. No names were mentioned specifically though by my doctor. Nor did I say any names with certainty on here. I just stated what the doc told me which is freezing of eggs only is newer than freezing embryos, and that many celebs have resorted to egg donors.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I thought this cool.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her dazzling sartorial choices on the red carpet.

But Jennifer Lopez brought her sizzling style to Sunset Boulevard on Friday as she headed to dinner with boyfriend Alex Rodriguez.

The 48-year-old star showcased her incredible legs in a figure-hugging, fiery red dress.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sultry-red-dress-dining-Alex-Rodriguez.html


----------



## Rouge H

I love Jlo but not this look


----------



## White Orchid

Tacky.


----------



## mkr

Dress isn’t short enough...


----------



## DC-Cutie

dress is too short, but the style is nice and her legs are on 100!!


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs....goodness.


----------



## Compass Rose

You know, even one stinkin' more inch would have turned that dress from tacky to fab.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for her dazzling sartorial choices on the red carpet.
> 
> But Jennifer Lopez brought her sizzling style to Sunset Boulevard on Friday as she headed to dinner with boyfriend Alex Rodriguez.
> 
> The 48-year-old star showcased her incredible legs in a figure-hugging, fiery red dress.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sultry-red-dress-dining-Alex-Rodriguez.html


YAASSS Jenny!

You don’t wear a dress like this for class...you wear it because you CAN. #StuntQueen


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> YAASSS Jenny!
> 
> You don’t wear a dress like this for class...you wear it because you CAN. #StuntQueen



I can't believe she is 48. She should wear these dresses every single day.


----------



## arnott

It's her 49th birthday on Tuesday.     I  wonder if she's going to celebrate this weekend!


----------



## mkr

Absolutely


----------



## meluvs2shop

Gosh, 49?!?!  Seriously that’s amazing sh*t right there. Her body is more enviable than a 20 year old. She’s amazing.


----------



## Tivo

JLo and ARod are both celebrating birthdays this week. Jennifer is the 24th, Alex the 27th.

Two Leo’s. #StuntQueens


----------



## arnott

I  told my Dad it's Jennifer's birthday on Tuesday and asked him to guess how old she's turning.   He's usually pretty good at guessing but he said 35!    I was like, "What?!   No!" and he was like, "Well she can't be over 40!"!          I told him she was and he said,  "45?" and I said no, and he was like, "What?!?   More?!"


----------



## arnott

Happy 49th birthday, Jennifer!      There were predictions on this thread of an engagement on Christmas, New Years, and Valentine's Day but crickets on her birthday!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^El Anillo pa cuando?!?

I wonder where they are vacationing?! The pictures on IG look glorious. 

Happy Birttday, Jen!


----------



## Tivo

Happy Birthday, Jennifer!!
Can’t wait to see the photos!


----------



## arnott

First birthday photos:



49 years old,   *****es!


----------



## meluvs2shop

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaYUM


----------



## scarlet555

Ok!  Glad I went to the gym.


----------



## Tivo

#SlayLo
#Queen


----------



## Tivo

That pic had me in the gym for two hours yesterday and 3 today.

Unreal.

#SlayItLikeJLo


----------



## Lounorada

Someone get SlothRod a bikini top or bra. Dude looks like his cup size is bigger than JLo's


----------



## sdkitty

is she Puerto Rican?  If so, look at Rita Moreno - awesome woman.  So in addition to J Lo working out, there are the genes


----------



## Morgan R

sdkitty said:


> is she Puerto Rican?  If so, look at Rita Moreno - awesome woman.  So in addition to J Lo working out, there are the genes



Yes she is Puerto Rican


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## scarlet555

Definitely heading back to the gym today and considering a pilates class too!  LOL!


----------



## berrydiva

Her body!!! Think I need to get back to 2-a-day.


----------



## mkr

She is a freak of nature.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous and inspirational! She motivates me to continue to stay in shape


----------



## LavenderIce

I know I'll never look like her, but she's inspiring me to be the best me I can possibly be.


----------



## arnott

Newest  pic!


----------



## Tivo

Really, Jennifer? REALLY, Jennifer?? She looks amazing! I just....I can’t...I’m blown!


----------



## legaldiva

I love the double workout days, but J Lo is making me realize I NEED THEM.  lol


----------



## Lounorada

She's a goddess!


----------



## Morgane

She looks fantastic here:


----------



## peppermintpatty

If A Rod had any sense he would put a ring on it and get her to the altar asap!!! I certainly can't see him doing better. He needs to get a move on it and marry her!!!!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Good God she is body goals!


----------



## afsweet

she is unbelievably fit and strong. i'd love to see her stomach after she eats cake though lol.


----------



## TC1

I doubt it's much different after a piece of cake. Because she's right back to slaying her workouts.


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> If A Rod had any sense he would put a ring on it and get her to the altar asap!!! I certainly can't see him doing better. He needs to get a move on it and marry her!!!!


I'd be willing to bet the will get married - and divorced


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> If A Rod had any sense he would put a ring on it and get her to the altar asap!!! I certainly can't see him doing better. He needs to get a move on it and marry her!!!!


She needs to stay single.  Think she's placed far too much emphasis on the institution of marriage in the past. She reminds me of people who fantasize about the wedding but are not prepared for the realities/complancency of marriage.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> She needs to stay single.  Think she's placed far too much emphasis on the institution of marriage in the past. She reminds me of people who fantasize about the wedding but are not prepared for the realities/complancency of marriage.


Oh, I'm sure such would love to have a big spectacular wedding with this guy....if the marriage isn't permanent, so be it


----------



## arnott

Anyone else looking forward to what she'll do/how she'll look for her big 5-0 next year?


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Anyone else looking forward to what she'll do/how she'll look for her big 5-0 next year?


no


----------



## lulu212121

Who takes the pictures?


----------



## Grande Latte

lulu212121 said:


> Who takes the pictures?



Staff, bodyguard, or nanny.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lulu212121 said:


> Who takes the pictures?



She has a longtime friend Ana that’s a photographer and takes a lot of pictures and travels with Jen a lot. She’s on this trip too. But I’m sure all the pictures are a mixture of different ppl. His oldest, Tashi, loves JLo and takes a lot of their videos. It’s cute!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love their relationship that I don’t want them to marry. But wish them many many years of happiness. 

I like how cautious he is. Not to say he won’t propose, but so far not in a rush that society puts on ppl.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I love their relationship that I don’t want them to marry. But wish them many many years of happiness.
> 
> I like how cautious he is. Not to say he won’t propose, but so far not in a rush that society puts on ppl.


they each have a lot of money so I imagine lawyers would need to get involved


----------



## mkr

Jen is probably planning the wedding. On the inside.


----------



## afsweet

i'd love for them to have a fake wedding- massive party, glamorous outfits and all. but no legal marriage. makes the split easier lol.


----------



## morgan20

I would laugh if after all this expectation they end up having a quiet registry wedding, with only their children as the guests.[emoji83]


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulu212121 said:


> Who takes the pictures?


Probably Benny Madina... he follows her every move!


----------



## Compass Rose

If they were to get married, I would expect their marriage to last at least five years, but I hope I am totally wrong and have it last until death do them part.  It would be a fun marriage to watch evolve.


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> If they were to get married, I would expect their marriage to last at least five years, but I hope I am totally wrong and have it last until death do them part.  It would be a fun marriage to watch evolve.


almost no one in Hollywood stays married long term so I doubt these two narcissists would


----------



## arnott

Went to see Mamma Mia at the theatre today and saw the Trailer for Jennifer's new movie.   Anyone going to see it?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like how she takes risks sometimes with fashion and I love a good shirt dress but I’m gonna say no to this overall look. She’s too hot for this type of getup.


----------



## arnott

Looks like her thighs are too small for those boots.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I like how she takes risks sometimes with fashion and I love a good shirt dress but I’m gonna say no to this overall look. She’s too hot for this type of getup.



that just looks ridiculous


----------



## chicinthecity777

meluvs2shop said:


> I like how she takes risks sometimes with fashion and I love a good shirt dress but I’m gonna say no to this overall look. She’s too hot for this type of getup.



 Saw this photo in the Hermes forum too. 
But we are watching the new season of Shades of Blue and I must say she looks really good! The skin is glowing!


----------



## Grande Latte

Seriously? I don't think it's a white shirt dress from any designer. I think it really is ARod's shirt from his massive closet and she just woke up in the morning and decided, "what the heck~!'


----------



## lucydee

meluvs2shop said:


> I like how she takes risks sometimes with fashion and I love a good shirt dress but I’m gonna say no to this overall look. She’s too hot for this type of getup.



I have two words; NO BUENO


----------



## Compass Rose

This is get up is borderline comical.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like her necklace and the white shirt (wearing a man's in my avi) - but the boots need to go


----------



## berrydiva

Those boots...lol


----------



## Lounorada

Those boots are hideous.


----------



## Tivo

No, Jen. This is not it.


----------



## arnott

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Saw this photo in the Hermes forum too. *
> But we are watching the new season of Shades of Blue and I must say she looks really good! The skin is glowing!



What kind of leather is that  Birkin?


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it's 25 shiny croc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

arnott said:


> What kind of leather is that  Birkin?


Looks like a shiny croc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nailed it!!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Nailed it!!


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Nailed it!!




I thought that was Caitlyn Jenner at first!


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s in Carpri with Arod and her entourage! Maybe he will propose there!


----------



## baglover1973

DC-Cutie said:


> Nailed it!!




omg!  what a dumb outfit!! nailed it for sure! and that is not a good thing!


----------



## Tivo

Jenny is out here living her best life at 50. She is goals.


----------



## skarsbabe

That has to be a joke.. right guys??


----------



## chowlover2

skarsbabe said:


> That has to be a joke.. right guys??


No, the boots are Versace.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

DC-Cutie said:


> Nailed it!!




Nooooooooo!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Damn. No ring in Italy?! Lol
Anyway, does she ever never travel solo with just her man?


----------



## mkr

No.


----------



## Rouge H

I adore JLO- however, to much in the public eye-I’m OD’ing here


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t have MTV! Let me know when her performance is on YouTube so I can watch her accepting the Vanguard award!

Also, was Cardi really on stage with a newborn or was that a prop? Lol I saw a quick clip on IG.


----------



## White Orchid

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t have MTV! Let me know when her performance is on YouTube so I can watch her accepting the Vanguard award!
> 
> Also, was Cardi really on stage with a newborn or was that a prop? Lol I saw a quick clip on IG.


Saw it on the news.  Just a prop.  I still don’t even know who she is lol.


----------



## arnott

Her World of Dance costar posted this of her.   Hot!   Anyone know where the clip of her at the BBQ is from?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> Her World of Dance costar posted this of her.   Hot!   Anyone know where the clip of her at the BBQ is from?




I *think* it's from one of the songs from her Spanish album, Como ama una mujer.


----------



## meluvs2shop

On IG I saw a quick clip of Ashanti at the VMA’s last night and on the carpet she was asked, who is she looking forward to seeing. And she said, Jlo. Then she says, I hope she performs and sings one of the songs I wrote for her. The shade was real! Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She shut down the VMA's


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> On IG I saw a quick clip of Ashanti at the VMA’s last night and on the carpet she was asked, who is she looking forward to seeing. And she said, Jlo. Then she says, I hope she performs and sings one of the songs I wrote for her. The shade was real! Lol


Where was the shade? Didn't JennyLo get a video vanguard award?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^it was a red carpet interview. It came across that way and even the people interviewing Ashanti alluded to the “shade.”
I’d find it, but it was a few days ago so too much work for me. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> ^it was a red carpet interview. It came across that way and even the people interviewing Ashanti alluded to the “shade.”
> I’d find it, but it was a few days ago so too much work for me. Lol


I saw the clip with her hoping JennyLo sung one of her songs....I just didn't get which part was supposed to be shade. I didn't hear the interviewers mention shade....maybe I watched a different clip.


----------



## Tivo

Im going to her Vegas show. 

My girl bouta shut it down!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Tivo said:


> Im going to her Vegas show.
> 
> My girl bouta shut it down!!!




That’s badass


----------



## Sasha2012

2018 MTV Video Music Awards at Radio City Music Hall on August 20, 2018 in New York City.










































via Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

MTV VMA's Vanguard Award Celebration at Beauty & Essex on August 21, 2018 in New York City.

































via Zimbio


----------



## berrydiva

Something about her entire red carpet look that I don't like. It's too much of everything.


----------



## MizGemma

It looks like 1991 again with the Versace prints. JLo looks great though not a fan of the Versace. Unless I am missing something, her public persona is relatively drama-free. She's one celebrity I don't have a visceral negative reaction to..





Sasha2012 said:


> MTV VMA's Vanguard Award Celebration at Beauty & Essex on August 21, 2018 in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


----------



## arnott

I like the silver dress but hate the long wig!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes, not a fan of her super long wigs either but she really does favor them for red carpet events. I’m ok with the big long hair when she performs tho.

I’m over her Versace streak. What shoes did she wear with that jumpsuit? In one pic it looks like one long white tube sock!! Lol


----------



## Tivo

I love the long wigs! Not a fan of the Versace outfit, but I don’t really like Versace anyway. I just love how extra she is right now!


----------



## Jayne1

I don’t like that long wig either. She doesn’t need it. It adds nothing to her beauty and it looks like a bad costume.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know it really doesn’t matter bc I do think she’s a great performer, but I know ppl always said she can’t sing. But in this clip it sounds like she has a nice voice.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I know it really doesn’t matter bc I do think she’s a great performer, but I know ppl always said she can’t sing. But in this clip it sounds like she has a nice voice.



This is interesting:


----------



## meluvs2shop

I give credit to dancers/performers that can belt out a note while singing. Looking at you P!nk! That’s crazy.

 I’d sound shaky too.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> I know it really doesn’t matter bc I do think she’s a great performer, but I know ppl always said she can’t sing. But in this clip it sounds like she has a nice voice.




I love this dressed down minimal makeup look on her.   She looks young and fresh.   Much better than on the red carpet last week with the hideous long wig and too much contour!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^same!!


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> I give credit to dancers/performers that can belt out a note while singing. Looking at you P!nk! That’s crazy.
> 
> I’d sound shaky too.


Wait...so you think Jenny Lo is live all the time when she's dancing?


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> Wait...so you think Jenny Lo is live all the time when she's dancing?


Did she ever say she isn't?


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Did she ever say she isn't?


Well singing while belting out a note and dancing would mean singing while simultaneously dancing, no?


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> I give credit to dancers/performers that can belt out a note while singing. Looking at you P!nk! That’s crazy.
> 
> I’d sound shaky too.



I said above, looking at you P!nk! Not once mentioning JLo in that sentence.


----------



## lulu212121

berrydiva said:


> Well singing while belting out a note and dancing would mean singing while simultaneously dancing, no?


That did not answer my question.


----------



## Tivo

lulu212121 said:


> That did not answer my question.


She killed it at her Vegas show Sunday! It was packed and so hype! Jenny hasn’t missed a beat. She’s amazing!


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Tivo




----------



## lanasyogamama

her level of hotness is overwhelming me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dayum!


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


>




Beautiful, but she's a little over the top with all the mentions of peaches in the caption.    Did she use enough peach emojis?!         And who is she throwing shade at?


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> Beautiful, but she's a little over the top with all the mentions of peaches in the caption.    Did she use enough peach emojis?!         And who is she throwing shade at?


Right! I was wondering the same thing. No clue who. On IG it was mentioned that it was Cardi since she had tangerine pants on yesterday but I really have no idea and don’t follow the IG gossip all the closely bc it’s over my head with craziness and weirdness. Lol


----------



## anitalilac

I have no idea who Cardi B is...


----------



## Suzie

anitalilac said:


> I have no idea who Cardi B is...


The word cardi in Australia is slang for a cardigan. Didn’t she have a punch up with some other nobody the other day?


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Right! I was wondering the same thing. No clue who. On IG it was mentioned that it was Cardi since she had tangerine pants on yesterday but I really have no idea and don’t follow the IG gossip all the closely bc it’s over my head with craziness and weirdness. Lol



They don't like each other?     I thought they worked together.


----------



## pursecrzy

Suzie said:


> The word cardi in Australia is slang for a cardigan. Didn’t she have a punch up with some other nobody the other day?



Nicki Minaj


----------



## Suzie

pursecrzy said:


> Nicki Minaj



Cheers


----------



## pursecrzy

Suzie said:


> Cheers



Very sad I know about this stuff.


----------



## LavenderIce

J Lo snatched my soul in that peach swimsuit.


----------



## berrydiva

Highly doubt she's shading Cardi.

Her body is insane.


----------



## Tivo

Jennifer is living her best life and mine as well!


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> They don't like each other?     I thought they worked together.


As I said, I have no clue. They seem to like each other.


----------



## Jayne1

She's perfect, as we see in her candid shots, but that peachy suit image looks a bit photo-shopped to me. Everything is is smooth.

As I said, there was no need for that bit of digital manipulation because it makes it seem like she needed to alter something which I bet she doesn't need.


----------



## Jann Knights

She is my favorite Latina artist. She has an eye on what she wears and she's gorgeous.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> She's perfect, as we see in her candid shots, but that peachy suit image looks a bit photo-shopped to me. Everything is is smooth.
> 
> As I said, there was no need for that bit of digital manipulation because it makes it seem like she needed to alter something which I bet she doesn't need.


Oh there is definitely a filter there, but I question whether it’s photoshopped. Taking a pic with your body angled like that slims you out. I’ve done that and it’s very flattering. She’s already in amazing shape, so that just makes her look even better.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Oh there is definitely a filter there, but I question whether it’s photoshopped. Taking a pic with your body angled like that slims you out. I’ve done that and it’s very flattering. She’s already in amazing shape, so that just makes her look even better.



What does a filter do?     Smooth everything out?


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks amazing. I agree with others some photoshopping done. And I wonder the need for these over posed pictures in basically thongs these days.


----------



## prettyprincess

kittenslingerie said:


> She looks amazing. I agree with others some photoshopping done. And I wonder the need for these over posed pictures in basically thongs these days.


Because insecure women loooooove attention. I’ve always been a JLO fan, but pics like these come off a bit desperate.


----------



## lanasyogamama

prettyprincess said:


> Because insecure women loooooove attention. I’ve always been a JLO fan, but pics like these come off a bit desperate.



You re 100% correct, but for some reason it bothers me less with her than it does with a lot of the others.


----------



## terebina786

The lines in the back on the tiles are wonky so it is altered a bit... She looks great regardless.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> What does a filter do?     Smooth everything out?


Filters can do lots of things....blur harshness, change the tone of the pics, smooth rough lines, add funny faces/text/animation/etc. Filters don't photoshop or alter the pics.


----------



## legaldiva

I wonder if the target isn't Kim K.  Remember when Kim used to post the peach emoji to reference her surgically enhanced derriere?

That said, I agree this looks a little desperate.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> I wonder if the target isn't Kim K.  Remember when Kim used to post the peach emoji to reference her surgically enhanced derriere?
> 
> That said, I agree this looks a little desperate.


I don't think there's a target. There's nothing in that post that reads as shade. Kim caught on to using the peach emoji late like she does with everything else lol.


----------



## Rouge H

I’d say that pic in the peach bathing suit was a tad photoshopped.


----------



## berrydiva

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4199523
> View attachment 4199522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say that pic in the peach bathing suit was a tad photoshopped.


What's the time difference in these two pics? She looks overall less toned and carrying a bit more weight than the pic in the orange suit.


----------



## scarlet555

the right lighting helps a ton too, in the sun, you can see all kinds of fun dimples in people with cellulite.

likely it was filtered  and photo shopped too.


----------



## Tivo

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4199523
> View attachment 4199522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say that pic in the peach bathing suit was a tad photoshopped.


She looks amazing. If that’s her body looking her worst, with bad lighting and breathing hard with her stomach fully exhaled...and that’s ALL the cellulite she has??? Damn right she looks like the photo above without photoshop. I have taken pics in the same pose as the peach bathing suit and your body does in fact look insanely slim because of sucking your gut in, standing tall, the angle and the camera. JLo looks amazing!


----------



## Jayne1

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4199523
> View attachment 4199522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say that pic in the peach bathing suit was a tad photoshopped.


That's what I was saying.  The outline of her body was too smooth, so yes, it was photoshopped.  Nothing to do with filters. Cartoon characters have a smooth outline like that, but real people have some dips since they have real skin, muscle and bones.

However, as we know, she's in perfect shape.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4199523
> View attachment 4199522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say that pic in the peach bathing suit was a tad photoshopped.


I could be wrong, but I think I remember photos similar to these not long after she gave birth. Not soon after, of course, but perhaps within that year. I would say she worked very hard post babies and it shows.


----------



## mkr

There’s fine tuned Jen when she’s working and there’s  vacation Jen when she lets herself go a little. They all do it. Either way she still looks better than most.


----------



## meluvs2shop

That’s a lot of hotness in one picture!


----------



## afsweet

would have liked that green dress without the hip cutouts. too many pieces of fabric missing!


----------



## Luv n bags

meluvs2shop said:


> I could be wrong, but I think I remember photos similar to these not long after she gave birth. Not soon after, of course, but perhaps within that year. I would say she worked very hard post babies and it shows.



Dayum!! Hot!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> That’s a lot of hotness in one picture!




Who is next to Jessica and who is in the red?


----------



## berrydiva

That cutout on the hip is so oddly placed.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Who is next to Jessica and who is in the red?


My questions exactly!


----------



## meluvs2shop

BeckyG is in red. She’s a singer. The other I don’t know. I’m not familiar.


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> Who is next to Jessica and who is in the red?


The girl next to Jessica Alba is a singer called Dua Lipa, she's from the U.K.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sofia Vergara is beautiful.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Sofia Vergara is beautiful.


Yes, very. And much taller than I thought unless JLo is short.


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Lounorada

She has absolutely no need to photoshop / airbrush her photos so much.
She loves that softening, blurring feature way too much.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She has absolutely no need to photoshop / airbrush her photos so much.
> She loves that softening, blurring feature way too much.


And it’s just so obvious too lol.  She really needs to stop.  Her body is fine as it is.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## meluvs2shop

Her last show last night, All I Have and look who came out to show support. 
I wanted to go to one of her shows but never made it to Vegas this year.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Her last show last night, All I Have and look who came out to show support.
> I wanted to go to one of her shows but never made it to Vegas this year.




Reunited like it's 1999!


----------



## uhpharm01

OKay, It's official. She doesn't very much.


----------



## clydekiwi

Looks like arod has the same mouth gesture as her. Lol


----------



## MarvelGirl




----------



## Tivo

My girl doesn't need photoshop. Playing around with filters and lighting on instagram doesn't equal photoshop.


----------



## meluvs2shop

AMA! I like Jessie James Decker and her husband is super hot. I had no idea how petite she was unless JLO is taller than I thought.

I agree with JLO. Limetless. She is. And as woman, don’t label yourself. Be as many different things as you want to be.


----------



## Tivo

She looks amazing!!


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

meluvs2shop said:


> AMA! I like Jessie James Decker and her husband is super hot. I had no idea how petite she was unless JLO is taller than I thought.
> 
> I agree with JLO. Limetless. She is. And as woman, don’t label yourself. Be as many different things as you want to be.




Her boobs like really weird here.  Like as if she's wearing a breast plate.


----------



## Compass Rose

ilovehoneybleu said:


> Her boobs like really weird here.  Like as if she's wearing a breast plate.


That was funny!  At least, I thought they were covered in wax or something in that picture, too.


----------



## Tivo

YASSSS!!!!! Queen!!


----------



## Jayne1

Her skin is gorgeous, but not perfect.  Or maybe it is and just too much makeup getting in her pores. The cameras can get so close and show all your flaws.

She's been wearing light brown/hazel contacts. Wonder why.  Are brown eyes so terrible? I have brown eyes, I want her to rock her brown eyes, so I don't feel bad.  lol


----------



## Compass Rose

Wowzer.......those pores are packed solid there........but, it is a true close up.  I think I would look just as packed if I attempted even to get close to a magnifying mirror.....lol!!!


----------



## mkr

What’s with the brown liner above her upper lip?  [emoji849]


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Her skin is gorgeous, but not perfect.  Or maybe it is and just too much makeup getting in her pores. The cameras can get so close and show all your flaws.
> 
> She's been wearing light brown/hazel contacts. Wonder why.  Are brown eyes so terrible? I have brown eyes, I want her to rock her brown eyes, so I don't feel bad.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221263



I still think she looks great!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jayne1 said:


> Her skin is gorgeous, but not perfect.  Or maybe it is and just too much makeup getting in her pores. The cameras can get so close and show all your flaws.
> 
> She's been wearing light brown/hazel contacts. Wonder why.  Are brown eyes so terrible? I have brown eyes, I want her to rock her brown eyes, so I don't feel bad.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221263


I think her yes have lightened with age. Mine have I know. I have her exact eye color now and used to have dark brown.


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> I think her yes have lightened with age. Mine have I know. I have her exact eye color now and used to have dark brown.


The contacts are visible in the extreme close up. The edge overlaps the cornea.


----------



## Compass Rose

Jayne1 said:


> The contacts are visible in the extreme close up. The edge overlaps the cornea.


She just might be old enough to need reading glasses, so maybe they correct her vision.  I used to have one lens in so I could have mono vision.


----------



## clydekiwi

Compass Rose said:


> Wowzer.......those pores are packed solid there........but, it is a true close up.  I think I would look just as packed if I attempted even to get close to a magnifying mirror.....lol!!!



Probably why she’s a fan of filters


----------



## berrydiva

Compass Rose said:


> She just might be old enough to need reading glasses, so maybe they correct her vision.  I used to have one lens in so I could have mono vision.


She has a line of frames so possible that she does need glasses and they're corrective lenses.


----------



## Tivo

Looks like they might be engaged


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Looks like they might be engaged




What colour are his eyes?     Are they green?


----------



## MizGemma

Tivo said:


> Looks like they might be engaged




It certainly looks that way! For her sake, I hope it works out. He has not had a great history with romantic partners.

Changing the subject, her eye makeup is gorgeous. It is subtle yet defines her eyes well.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> What colour are his eyes?     Are they green?



Yes, they're green but I've never seen them look that pretty. Wow.

ETA: The ring with the big ugly rock is on her right hand.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yes, they're green but I've never seen them look that pretty. Wow.
> 
> ETA: The ring with the big ugly rock is on her right hand.


It’s definitely on her left hand. Selfie mode reverses the image.


----------



## meluvs2shop

If they are engaged I’m glad it was not made public, but, and it’s a big, BUT, I can’t see the either of them being private about it.


----------



## White Orchid

That ring tho


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can we all attend?  We've been there since the start!


----------



## pixiejenna

If they are engaged that is s insane ring.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Girlfriend has a collection of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She has beautiful diamonds.


----------



## Grande Latte

She does. And Mariah Carey too.


----------



## arnott

It was funny when her ring flew off playing a game on Ellen and Ellen picked it up and wouldn't give it back!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When and if the ring comes it will be one for the ages. 
But I don't want these two to muck it up. I love them together.


----------



## Compass Rose

On the fence with these two.  I think they should leave well enough alone and just stay permanently engaged, if that is what they are now.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think they should try to be more like Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell's relationship. Permanently together, blending families, enjoying each others' company, and not worrying about getting married. I think this mode would suit Jennifer better.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This was cute and her son?!?!!


----------



## arnott

Oh hello there!!


----------



## Jayne1

Her mouth is closed. No open mouth red carpet pose for this. Good!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A-Rod is known for his preference for strippers. JLo should be his perfect woman with her body and dance skills.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body!

Never thought about her kids dancing but noq that post has me wondering if they can dance as well as her.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> *A-Rod is known for his preference for strippers.* JLo should be his perfect woman with her body and dance skills.



I didn't know that.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Her mouth is closed. No open mouth red carpet pose for this. Good!



 

You can really see her contouring there.    There are  4 patches on either side of her forehead and cheeks.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> A-Rod is known for his preference for strippers. JLo should be his perfect woman with her body and dance skills.


Where did you hear this? ARod usually dates women his own age and is a very hands on father. I’ve never heard about him chasing strippers the way Ben Affleck does.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He cheated on his wife repeatedly. Or so it was alleged. But I don't remember if it was with strippers. More like body builders. I think.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Google A-Rod and strippers and you will get a LOT of hits.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So I’m obviously bored on a Friday night that I did google Arod and strippers but landed on women he use to date!

I had no idea he dated:
Madoona
Kate Hudson
Cameron Diaz
Anne Wojcicki
Torrie Wilson former wrestler? Not familiar with her 
Bethenny Frankel?!??


----------



## clydekiwi

Jlo sold her soul. Its so apparent.  Shame


----------



## mkr

Don’t they all?


----------



## berrydiva

Her soul was sold a long time ago.


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> Jlo sold her soul. Its so apparent.  Shame


How is it apparent? What has she done?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> How is it apparent? What has she done?



Exactly my question.


----------



## YSoLovely

arnott said:


> Oh hello there!!





JLO is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad bish. Whew.


----------



## prettyprincess

^^that pic is not appealing at all.


----------



## clydekiwi

Why is this acceptable for jlo but not Kim K


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4246614
> 
> Why is this acceptable for jlo but not Kim K


 Because Jennifer Lopez‘s body looks good and kim is body does not look good. Jennifer Lopezhis body is the result of hard work and the gym. We’ve seen her transformation as she has evolved over the years. She is 50 years old and she looks amazing she is a symbol of what is possible for a woman in her 50s. Kim is an example of what is possible for a lazy woman who gets plastic surgery...and it ain’t good.


----------



## clydekiwi

Didn’t mean to post the picture twice


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> Because Jennifer Lopez‘s body looks good and kim is body does not look good. Jennifer Lopezhis body is the result of hard work and the gym. We’ve seen her transformation as she has evolved over the years. She is 50 years old and she looks amazing she is a symbol of what is possible for a woman in her 50s. Kim is an example of what is possible for a lazy woman who gets plastic surgery...and it ain’t good.



It doesn’t matter how they achieved their body. Im no fan of kim but she would be chastised if this was her. Isn’t jlo getting a little old for this. It seems like she’s trying to act like shes 25.


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> It doesn’t matter how they achieved their body. Im no fan of kim but she would be chastised if this was her. Isn’t jlo getting a little old for this. It seems like she’s trying to act like shes 25.


It matters to me. 
I encourage her to keep pushing this content so she can motivate me. Unfortunately it’s at your displeasure, but fans don’t really care. I love it! 
Kim is lazy and annoying so I don’t want to see her nonsense.


----------



## mkr

I’m not crazy about the outfit but she’s rocking that body she worked hard for.  Kim paid someone to make her look good and she’s soft. Kim gets shade no matter what she wears and does so...


----------



## pursecrzy

JLo has talent. Kim? None.


----------



## Irishgal

pursecrzy said:


> JLo has talent. Kim? None.



Exactly. J Lo started as a Fly Girl in 1990. Let that sink in. She has been WORKING for decades. She’s learned to leverage her talents, stick to what she’s good at, and show that she’s a pretty strategic business woman.

Kim simply got lucky being born into a privileged family with a dad who became famous and a mom who is a modern day pimp.


----------



## Voyageuse

Irishgal said:


> Exactly. J Lo started as a Fly Girl in 1990. Let that sink in. She has been WORKING for decades. She’s learned to leverage her talents, stick to what she’s good at, and show that she’s a pretty strategic business woman.
> 
> Kim simply got lucky being born into a privileged family with a dad who became famous and a mom who is a modern day pimp.



Don’t forget about the sex tape that got “leaked.”


----------



## arnott

When did Kim pose like that?      Kim posed completely naked and oiled up leaving nothing to the imagination while with JLo everything that should be covered is covered!


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> It matters to me.
> *I encourage her to keep pushing this content so she can motivate me.* Unfortunately it’s at your displeasure, but fans don’t really care. I love it!
> Kim is lazy and annoying so I don’t want to see her nonsense.



Yep.   I'm inspired by women over 40 who are still smoking hot.   Not hot "for their age" but hot for any age!


----------



## DeMonica

arnott said:


> Yep.   I'm inspired by women over 40 who are still smoking hot.   Not hot "for their age" but hot for any age!


Apart from being smoking hot and working hard for it, you can still recognize her if you saw a picture of her 20 years younger self.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

clydekiwi said:


> It doesn’t matter how they achieved their body. Im no fan of kim but she would be chastised if this was her. Isn’t jlo getting a little old for this. It seems like she’s trying to act like shes 25.



I thought you were a fan of hers, what happened to change your mind?


----------



## loveydovey35

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4246614
> 
> Why is this acceptable for jlo but not Kim K



I don't like to leave negative comments on social media, and i wont here. But although I LOVE JLo, follow her on Instagram, etc. this saddened me. It made me think of an aging stripper trying hard. The reality is that Jennifer doesn't have to do this. She is talented, works hard, and clearly works hard on keeping herself looking the best she can. Not a fan of this look.


----------



## Compass Rose

loveydovey35 said:


> I don't like to leave negative comments on social media, and i wont here. But although I LOVE JLo, follow her on Instagram, etc. this saddened me. It made me think of an aging stripper trying hard. The reality is that Jennifer doesn't have to do this. She is talented, works hard, and clearly works hard on keeping herself looking the best she can. Not a fan of this look.


I agree with you here.  She does not need to pose like this or with her open mouth stance.  She is too talented to resort to those things.


----------



## DeMonica

Maybe she wants to do it because she still can do it.


----------



## Jayne1

loveydovey35 said:


> I don't like to leave negative comments on social media, and i wont here. But although I LOVE JLo, follow her on Instagram, etc. this saddened me. It made me think of an aging stripper trying hard. The reality is that Jennifer doesn't have to do this.


I think she does have to do it. 

Her fame and popularity are based on how she looks.  Yes, she can dance, although not the best, and she can sort of sing, or at least get away with a good lip synch.  Her acting is limited to fluff type films or mediocre TV shows.

Think about it.  She's stunning and inspirational, but if not for how great she looks and pap walks/red carpets to show how great she looks  and now who she is dating, she wouldn't be working as much.  IMO.


----------



## loveydovey35

Jayne1 said:


> I think she does have to do it.
> 
> Her fame and popularity are based on how she looks.  Yes, she can dance, although not the best, and she can sort of sing, or at least get away with a good lip synch.  Her acting is limited to fluff type films or mediocre TV shows.
> 
> Think about it.  She's stunning and inspirational, but if not for how great she looks and pap walks/red carpets to show how great she looks  and now who she is dating, she wouldn't be working as much.  IMO.



I appreciate your point of view and after much thought, i can understand where you are coming from. Interesting food for thought


----------



## Tivo

JLo is living the dream. She’s got the career, looks, the body, the man. Living her best life at 49 years old. In a society obsessed with youth, that is something to be celebrated.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> JLo is living the dream. She’s got the career, looks, the body, the man. Living her best life at 49 years old. *In a society obsessed with youth, that is something to be celebrated.*




Exactly!


----------



## DeMonica

Tivo said:


> JLo is living the dream. She’s got the career, looks, the body, the man. Living her best life at 49 years old. In a society obsessed with youth, that is something to be celebrated.



Absolutely! She's at peace with her age and her situation. I know that she has a good team behind her but most actors of Hollywood have the same, yet many of them end up being their own parody by the age of forty. Kudos to her for being a role model. IMO Salma Hayek is another good one in this respect.


----------



## arnott

Jennifer's gum smacking producer/partner Elaine is at it again on Facebook live.    And getting ignored by Jennifer again!     "Oh oh oh,  she not answering!"          Love it when Elaine starts head banging!


----------



## peppermintpatty

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 4246614
> 
> Why is this acceptable for jlo but not Kim K


For me it's because for Kim this is a practically daily occurrence. For Jlo it's next to never. Also Jlo looks amazing!!!! Kim looks like a lot of fake sh*t!


----------



## uhpharm01

*JENNIFER LOPEZ*
*WALK OF FAME STAR VANDALIZED*
http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2018/11/20/jennifer-lopez-walk-of-fame-star-vandalized-hollywood/


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2018/11/20/jennifer-lopez-walk-of-fame-star-vandalized-hollywood/


----------



## arnott

I didn't even know she had a star.


----------



## GTOFan

That's too bad.


----------



## Voyageuse

I wouldn’t read into this vandalism too much.  While sad, there are so many meth-heads and junkie vagrants in L.A., I’m SURE this wasn’t personal.   I live in L.A., so I know.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


>




I love their friendship


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


>




It's been removed,   what  was it?


----------



## Grande Latte

Aging isn't for the faint of heart, especially for super beautiful, powerful, wealthy women. So I'm really glad she's thriving. She's a good role model with a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## gelbergirl

She looked so beautiful in her latest movie!


----------



## minababe

can't wait to see her new movie. I love her as an actress. So happy she is doing movies again


----------



## bagsforme

I thought the movie Second Act was so corny.  But I just kept staring at her during the whole thing thinking she is one stunning woman.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually liked her movie. It was predictable though. However, there was a twist that I actually didn’t see coming. Had they showed that in the movie trailer it would have been too obvious. It was a cute lighthearted movie.


----------



## Compass Rose

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually liked her movie. It was predictable though. However, there was a twist that I actually didn’t see coming. Had they showed that in the movie trailer it would have been too obvious. It was a cute lighthearted movie.


We might see it, then.  We need lighthearted and cute.


----------



## Tivo

I really enjoyed the movie! It’s what I expected but Jennifer is so gorgeous to look at!


----------



## Tivo

This is just so sweet.
He really loves her.


----------



## berrydiva

What made the Grammy producers pick JennyLo for a Motown tribute? She has no soul and can barely sing. I didn't watch the show but of course her performance was all over the interwebs this morning. The Grammys are a joke, to me, anyway but there are far more singers out there capable of emoting the soul that's associated with Motown. It seems as if the performance was aimed to show how Motown has influenced music but was Halsey, Christina Aguilera, Adele or Gaga not available to perform?

I appreciate that JennyLo was inspired by Motown but sometimes you just have to know your limitations....because chileeeee this was not it. What's most important was the imagery, Gordy was very specific about the look of the women Motown singers and wanted to eliminate the possibility of the "black jezabel" trope that they may be stigmatized with so her overtly sexualized outfit was wildly the opposite of Motown. See when you honor something, it's also quite important to know it's history as well that way it can be done justice. 

My favorite tweet summed it up.


----------



## scarlet555

lol


----------



## LibbyRuth

I didn't like her red carpet look either. I don't know if I didn't like the hat, or didn't like the posture that she had because she was wearing it, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

An utter abomination.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I didn't like her red carpet look either. I don't know if I didn't like the hat, or didn't like the posture that she had because she was wearing it, but it didn't work for me.


that hat looked stupid and it covered her face....the idea of her standing there in that hat near michelle *****


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> What made the Grammy producers pick JennyLo for a Motown tribute? She has no soul and can barely sing. I didn't watch the show but of course her performance was all over the interwebs this morning. The Grammys are a joke, to me, anyway but there are far more singers out there capable of emoting the soul that's associated with Motown. It seems as if the performance was aimed to show how Motown has influenced music but was Halsey, Christina Aguilera, Adele or Gaga not available to perform?
> 
> I appreciate that JennyLo was inspired by Motown but sometimes you just have to know your limitations....because chileeeee this was not it. What's most important was the imagery, Gordy was very specific about the look of the women Motown singers and wanted to eliminate the possibility of the "black jezabel" trope that they may be stigmatized with so her overtly sexualized outfit was wildly the opposite of Motown. See when you honor something, it's also quite important to know it's history as well that way it can be done justice.
> 
> My favorite tweet summed it up.



Agree....seeing and hearing her do this was beyond disappointing....so many much better singers could have done this......never mind the dancing...that's not what Motown was about.....how about Jennifer Hudson?  Gladys Knight?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Agree....seeing and hearing her do this was beyond disappointing....so many much better singers could have done this......never mind the dancing...that's not what Motown was about.....how about Jennifer Hudson?  Gladys Knight?


The dancing is her main talent so that was what she needed to make it a JLo show. lol. There's an entire Broadway production called Motown the Musical, why couldn't' they just use that cast? So many options. Barry Gibb, Celin Dion and Elton John are still alive. lol




I take my Teena Marie serious....when she got to Square Biz....no thank you ma'am. Go sit in the audience and clap...out of your depth; sounded like karaoke on stage. Those stiff dancers who looked like they were counting steps in their head can sit too. Where was Mariah and the rest of them broad who can sing?


----------



## LavenderIce

If I'm going to her show or concert, okay.  Bring it on!  However, a J-Lofied Motown Medly tribute was something I know nobody asked for.  Shame on you Grammy's.


----------



## sdkitty

I think they could have done better for the queen of soul too
Dolly Parton's segment was good


----------



## Tivo

I adore JLo. But this wasn’t her lane. smh. 
It was painful to watch. Not every opportunity that knocks should be let in, and that’s all I’ll say.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not here for that performance. Huge fan of Motown and just...no.

Also agree with @berrydiva post 100%


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> What made the Grammy producers pick JennyLo for a Motown tribute? She has no soul and can barely sing. I didn't watch the show but of course her performance was all over the interwebs this morning. The Grammys are a joke, to me, anyway but there are far more singers out there capable of emoting the soul that's associated with Motown. It seems as if the performance was aimed to show how Motown has influenced music but was Halsey, Christina Aguilera, Adele or Gaga not available to perform?
> 
> I appreciate that JennyLo was inspired by Motown but sometimes you just have to know your limitations....because chileeeee this was not it. What's most important was the imagery, Gordy was very specific about the look of the women Motown singers and wanted to eliminate the possibility of the "black jezabel" trope that they may be stigmatized with so her overtly sexualized outfit was wildly the opposite of Motown. See when you honor something, it's also quite important to know it's history as well that way it can be done justice.
> 
> My favorite tweet summed it up.








Well said Berry! Couldn't agree more with everything you said.
I was thinking while watching, that Janelle Monae would have been a perfect choice to do the Motown tribute instead of J Lo. They got Miley Cyrus to perform more than once last night I dunno why they couldn't have got Janelle to do so also.


----------



## mkr

I’m not happy about JLo but it coulda been Madonna so...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yesterday’s Grammy’s were one of my favorites of all time! It’s usually super boring. I’m a huge fan of Alicia, Dolly, Diana, Motown, JLo and more. I’m not sure how I feel about JLO yet and her performance. While I appreciate Motown’s history and it’s impact the one thing I love about music is that it truly can transcend and bring people together. All people.   While I do agree JLO made Motown sound more pop instead of soulful I don’t want to just hate it simply because she’s Puerto Rican.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t think anyone who would hate on it simply because she’s not black. Jlo is and always has been a very mediocre singer. If I were Jlo, I would’ve been ashamed to say yes to that gig.


----------



## LavenderIce

I have nothing against J Lo being Puerto Rican.  I just don't think she's a good fit for the Motown sound.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Yesterday’s Grammy’s were one of my favorites of all time! It’s usually super boring. I’m a huge fan of Alicia, Dolly, Diana, Motown, JLo and more. I’m not sure how I feel about JLO yet and her performance. While I appreciate Motown’s history and it’s impact the one thing I love about music is that it truly can transcend and bring people together. All people.   While I do agree JLO made Motown sound more pop instead of soulful I don’t want to just hate it simply because she’s Puerto Rican.


I have the same feeling about music as you do - one of my fav things about music is how I can travel somewhere, not know the language but had a blast with people simply because of music. But this has nothing to do with her being Puerto Rican....she just has no soul. Motown is synonymous with soul and she doesn't have that range.


----------



## meluvs2shop

berrydiva said:


> I have the same feeling about music as you do - one of my fav things about music is how I can travel somewhere, not know the language but had a blast with people simply because of music. But this has nothing to do with her being Puerto Rican....she just has no soul. Motown is synonymous with soul and she doesn't have that range.


I do agree, she made it pop and when she brought Alicia on stage I thought, ok, it’s going to get really good here, but she was on stage for mere seconds. I love LOVE Teena Marie and she didn’t do my girl or Square Biz any justice. JLo did take me back tho to songs my kids will never sing such as Mr. Postman etc.


----------



## hellosunshine

Diana Ross, Smokey Robinson, Stevie Wonder, and so many AA artists that could've sang along with the legends and they asked Jlo?! Incomprehensible tbh.


----------



## Compass Rose

We didn't watch the grammys, but I grew up with Motown while I worked at the Fisher Building  in the late 60's next door to their studio on Grand Boulevard in Detroit, so I feel a closeness to Motown artists and their unique sound, as every single artist passed through our doors at one time or another while I was there and my memories are still etched in my brain.  I would have thought Motown should be performed by Motown artists pure and simple.  Maybe she did a good job.  I am not going to google it to watch it, but my thoughts are that she could have done a tribute when they are all dead and gone, but not before.


----------



## LibbyRuth

LavenderIce said:


> I have nothing against J Lo being Puerto Rican.  I just don't think she's a good fit for the Motown sound.


I agree.  The best singers for a Motown tribute don't have to be black, but they do have to be able to belt out a song ... not just sing it. JLo sings, but she doesn't belt out a song with a great deal of soul.  Bruno Mars is Hawaiian/Filipino, and would have been a great choice for a Motown tribute.


----------



## daisychainz

I thought she was fine. It was more about the overall performance to me, and not really a tribute. She's an excellent performer and I enjoyed her routine, although I didn't see the need to lay all over the piano, lol. I don't need to see a black person on stage singing motown music to appreciate it. Artists, writers, etc. re-interpret stuff all the time and it often brings it alive to a new audience that otherwise didn't care. It's fine, it didn't make it less authentic for me. She looked amazing. I want to look like that at 50.


----------



## LavenderIce

Boyz II Men do a good tribute to Motown in their Las Vegas show at the Mirage.  

J lo did look good on the Grammys.  I'll give her that.


----------



## daisychainz

LavenderIce said:


> Boyz II Men do a good tribute to Motown in their Las Vegas show at the Mirage.
> 
> J lo did look good on the Grammys.  I'll give her that.


We saw Boyz II Men in concert last year.  I was shocked at how good they have remained through the years! Very talented men.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Diana Ross, Smokey Robinson, Stevie Wonder, and so many AA artists that could've sang along with the legends and they asked Jlo?! Incomprehensible tbh.


shame on whoever made this decision....I didn't expect it to be Jlo and was excited to watch.....what a huge disappointment......


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> shame on whoever made this decision....I didn't expect it to be Jlo and was excited to watch.....what a huge disappointment......


They're actually doing Motown 60 which I believe is actually filming today to air in April. Hopefully, that will be more of a tribute in line with what we all associate with Motown singing.


----------



## LavenderIce

daisychainz said:


> We saw Boyz II Men in concert last year.  I was shocked at how good they have remained through the years! Very talented men.


Yes, they're very good.  I've seen them several times over the years and they are consistent.  No gimmicks, just good, controlled vocals.  I don't think I ever heard a voice crack, pitchiness or bad notes.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> They're actually doing Motown 60 which I believe is actually filming today to air in April. Hopefully, that will be more of a tribute in line with what we all associate with Motown singing.


hope so


----------



## LavenderIce

She's going on tour this summer:


----------



## mkr

Will she be lip syncing?  Cuz her voice can’t handle a tour.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Will she be lip syncing?  Cuz her voice can’t handle a tour.


As long as she doesn't attempt to sing Square Biz or any other Teena Marie song again, she can tour the galaxy. lol


----------



## Ceeyahd

I heard a blind item on Entry that JLO is being Vinni Minnili  ied (spelling?)
Can anyone imagine this?


----------



## Tivo

LavenderIce said:


> She's going on tour this summer:



I’m definitely going to get tickets!


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> I heard a blind item on Entry that JLO is being Vinni Minnili  ied (spelling?)
> Can anyone imagine this?


Did you mean Milli Vanilli? lol. If so, then yes....Christian Milian wrote and sung Play this isn't a secret - for whatever reason they left Christian Milian on the track and JennyLo only sung some of the vocals. There's another artist who did the Jenny from the Block but I can't remember her name - the full demo is still on YT I'm sure - again they left her vocals on the track. Ashanti wrote Ain't it funny and I'm Real, she sang the vocals and they left it on the track.  Most of her first and second albums were ghost singers...then she got vocal lessons. lol. She relies heavily on playback tracks which, IMO, is no big deal....she dances a lot, doesn't have a strong voice so it's necessary for her.

I still like JennyLo though...she's likable.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> She's going on tour this summer:




"Why do you keep saying that?"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not a fan of her stage performances but _Waiting for Tonight_ and _If You Had My Love_ are still some of my favourite songs of hers.

She's really likeable on the screen too. Her rom-coms are some of my favourite in the genre.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Did you mean Milli Vanilli? lol. If so, then yes....Christian Milian wrote and sung Play this isn't a secret - for whatever reason they left Christian Milian on the track and JennyLo only sung some of the vocals. There's another artist who did the Jenny from the Block but I can't remember her name - the full demo is still on YT I'm sure - again they left her vocals on the track. Ashanti wrote Ain't it funny and I'm Real, she sang the vocals and they left it on the track.  Most of her first and second albums were ghost singers...then she got vocal lessons. lol. She relies heavily on playback tracks which, IMO, is no big deal....she dances a lot, doesn't have a strong voice so it's necessary for her.
> 
> I still like JennyLo though...she's likable.



Yes, lol, that's who I meant. But I was surprised about the 'ghost' singing. The blind, not really blind, as Enty explains who's who. I just never knew that info. He said it's common.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not a fan of her stage performances but _Waiting for Tonight_ and _If You Had My Love_ are still some of my favourite songs of hers.
> 
> She's really likeable on the screen too. Her rom-coms are some of my favourite in the genre.


I like "Let's get Loud"


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, lol, that's who I meant. But I was surprised about the 'ghost' singing. The blind, not really blind, as Enty explains who's who. I just never knew that info. He said it's common.


Yeah it's definitely common for singers who aren't strong singers but have stage presence. C&C Music Factory had this issue back in the day too....Martha Wash sang the vocals but Zelma Davis was given credit for Gonna Make You Sweat. A mess. lol. I could listen to isolated vocal videos all day on YT....you can tell who can and can't sing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m curious what type of movie will be Hustlers. Her new film where she portrays a stripper. I wonder if it will be a dark drama based on drugs and the potential dangers of that world or her norm romantic comedy. I can’t see how being a stripper turns into a Rom Com but ya never know!


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't know anything about this new movie of hers, but I give her lots of credit for portraying a stripper and a stripper's job and life at her age.  I mean, can she do this is 7 more years?


----------



## arnott

Compass Rose said:


> I don't know anything about this new movie of hers, but I give her lots of credit for portraying a stripper and a stripper's job and life at her age.  I mean, can she do this is 7 more years?



I don't know anything about the new movie either,  but that's so cool that she can be a stripper at 50!


----------



## arnott

World of Dance starts next Tuesday!


----------



## Grande Latte

I've always thought she looks like she's in her late 30s, early 40s. She's in really good shape.


----------



## arnott

Elvis tribute.


----------



## mkr

[emoji849]


----------



## berrydiva

In all of JennyLo's career, I have not once heard her talk about Elvis or how big of a Motown fan she is come to think of it....it's okay to perform Elvis music without being a huge fan Jenny from da block.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is doing this because she is going on an arena tour which is around 15-20k seats and needs to sell tickets. It is ambitious because even Britney and Christina aren't aiming that high these days and they have way more of a catalog.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> In all of JennyLo's career, I have *not* *once* *heard* *her* *talk* *about* *Elvis* or how big of a Motown fan she is come to think of it....it's okay to perform Elvis music without being a huge fan Jenny from da block.


Me either. 
I rolled my eyes at that. She’s trying to justify doing it all, and I’m not knocking her, but as you said, it’s okay to perform without being a fan.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is doing this because she is going on an arena tour which is around 15-20k seats and needs to sell tickets. It is ambitious because even Britney and Christina aren't aiming that high these days and they have way more of a catalog.


Maybe not but JLo has star power. She pulled in $100+ million on Vegas over 3 years. People were paying nearly $5k for meet and greets.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Maybe not but JLo has star power. She pulled in $100+ million on Vegas over 3 years. People were paying nearly $5k for meet and greets.



Yes. In a much smaller space and her tickets were higher than Streisand. I don't think she has ever headlined a tour of this size and I don't know if people are going to pay hundreds of thousands to see her in some of the cities she is going to. 

I expect she will be on every major network from now until opening night to give people a glimpse of what to expect.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Maybe not but JLo has star power. She pulled in $100+ million on Vegas over 3 years. *People were paying nearly $5k for meet and greets.*



I didn't know she did meet and greets!     So it's for a picture with her?


----------



## Tivo




----------



## prettyprincess

Always the same look.


----------



## arnott

Yeah, I feel like I've seen her in that dress before.


----------



## White Orchid

Why women choose gum in public with their mouths open is beyond me.  I find it utterly disgusting.


----------



## minababe

Tivo said:


>



she looked amazing last night on stage! she has the shape of her life.


----------



## Tivo

minababe said:


> she looked amazing last night on stage! she has the shape of her life.


She looked gorgeous!
I loved her after party look even more.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> She looked gorgeous!
> I loved her after party look even more.




Ooh!    Better!!         At least it's a look we've never seen her in.   Too bad she didn't smile though.   She looks mean and tired in the 4th picture.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous! I think I like the second dress better as well. She could make a burlap sack look good!


----------



## berrydiva

The VF dress is much better....she should've made that her red carpet look


----------



## Freckles1

I like both dresses


----------



## mkr

She looked great in both dresses but I like her hair better in the blue.


----------



## Lounorada

Terrible shoe choice with her Oscars/Vanity Fair party look, hate the colour. They make her legs look really short, a more neutral or metallic colour shoe would have looked better.


----------



## minababe

Tivo said:


> She looked gorgeous!
> I loved her after party look even more.




wow love also the Party Outfit! well done J.Lo


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Why women choose gum in public with their mouths open is beyond me.  I find it utterly disgusting.


even more so if you're a celeb and likely to be photographed


----------



## lanasyogamama

She seems very hardworking, she goes straight from one gig to the next.


----------



## arnott




----------



## Tivo

She is beautiful! I love them together!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I loved her beautiful purple/blue dress and her hair! I don’t always love her super long extensions bc she looks so damn sexy with shorter hair. 

The peacock colored dress should have been worn to the Oscars. Stunning! Then the gorgeous silver one for the after party!


----------



## MarvelGirl

They're engaged!

https://www.etonline.com/jennifer-lopez-and-alex-rodriguez-are-engaged-see-her-massive-ring-92838


----------



## prettyprincess

Her engagement ring is huge! Hopefully third times a charm...


----------



## clydekiwi

prettyprincess said:


> Her engagement ring is huge! Hopefully third times a charm...



This is her fourth


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg! That’s an ice skating rink! Jowers.


----------



## clydekiwi

Arod will cheat on her


----------



## arnott

Here's to an over the top wedding!         BTW,  nice ass!       I guess he proposed while they were on vacation.


----------



## Rouge H

Wishing both of them a lifetime of happiness


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her green bikini. 
Ring is beautiful. Mistake to get married.


----------



## Tivo

I’m happy for them! They are perfect for each other!


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> I’m happy for them! They are perfect for each other!


I think so too! Hopefully they have both learned their lesson and this marriage takes!


----------



## terebina786

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like her green bikini.
> Ring is beautiful. Mistake to get married.



I’m not a fan of the ring at all, it looks gawdy.  I agree though,  mistake to get married.


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm actually very happy for her. It seems like they are very similar people from similar backgrounds and I hope at this stage in their lives that they treasure their union.

Love the ring btw. Always enjoy emerald cut super carat diamond rings. It looks like a Graff piece.


----------



## Compass Rose

I hope it all works out for them.  We'll see.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I really like them together but don’t think they need to marry to be happy. Oh well! Not my problem plus I’m here for their OTT wedding!


----------



## sdkitty

I guess it would be a big mistake to hope she does her fourth wedding quietly or at least doesn't walk down the aisle with a veil over her face.


----------



## berrydiva

Given that he loves the camera as much as she does, this marriage might just work.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Given that he loves the camera as much as she does, this marriage might just work.


maybe but do they love each other as much as they love the attention?


----------



## LavenderIce

Haven't her marriages gotten subsequently longer?  Maybe this will last.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Haven't her marriages gotten subsequently longer?  Maybe this will last.


marc anthony left another woman for her and they had kids together.....


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> marc anthony left another woman for her and they had kids together.....


Yeah, when they got together, I thought they were the loves of each other's lives.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, when they got together, I thought they were the loves of each other's lives.


that was the story


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow! I didn’t realize she’s been married 3 times. Anyways they seem very happy and fashionable lol together !


----------



## mkr

I think she was the love of Marc’s life but she was on a rebound. I think it was her longest marriage though.


----------



## sdkitty

BagLovingMom said:


> Wow! I didn’t realize she’s been married 3 times. Anyways they seem very happy and fashionable lol together !


.they make a good match visually.....kinda similar looking and he's nice and tall.....not sure how deep it goes


----------



## sdkitty

BagLovingMom said:


> Wow! I didn’t realize she’s been married 3 times. Anyways they seem very happy and fashionable lol together !


.they make a good match visually.....kinda similar looking and he's nice and tall.....not sure how deep it goes


----------



## Allisonfaye

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, when they got together, I thought they were the loves of each other's lives.





mkr said:


> I think she was the love of Marc’s life but she was on a rebound. I think it was her longest marriage though.



I always thought he as the rebound guy after Affleck dumped her. Never thought it would last as long as it did.


----------



## Alexenjie

I hope they will be happy together. At least they spent 2 years getting to know each other first. I don't care for her engagement ring at all, there is such a thing as a too a big diamond. Hers is a good example.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> maybe but do they love each other as much as they love the attention?


good question. it will definitely be inserting to watch...I can't wait to see her dress. I expect it to be outlandish.


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> I guess it would be a big mistake to hope she does her fourth wedding quietly or at least doesn't walk down the aisle with a veil over her face.


If Meghan was allowed to cover her face with a veil and her wedding was a very formal, religious ceremony, anyone can.

I hope they will be happy. They are definitely older and hopefully wiser than the last time they got married respectively. I think they look great together and seem to be a good match in every respect. Personally I like that she's getting married again when she's turning 50. She's obviously very hot for her age, even for a much younger person, has a great career and money, but I'm still happy to see someone over 40 starting a new life with a new man. Unfortunately, I know great, good looking and well off women of her age, who struggle to find a decent new partner. So, well done, Jen and make it last this time!


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> If Meghan was allowed to cover her face with a veil and her wedding was a very formal, religious ceremony, anyone can.
> 
> I hope they will be happy. They are definitely older and hopefully wiser than the last time they got married respectively. I think they look great together and seem to be a good match in every respect. Personally I like that she's getting married again when she's turning 50. She's obviously very hot for her age, even for a much younger person, has a great career and money, but I'm still happy to see someone over 40 starting a new life with a new man. Unfortunately, I know great, good looking and well off women of her age, who struggle to find a decent new partner. So, well done, Jen and make it last this time!


they both have their own money....he's not in show biz....they're perfect together physically....will see.....not many couple stay together for the long haul these days


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Given that he loves the camera as much as she does, this marriage might just work.



I think he may love it more than her. I don’t remember hearing much about him before they got together. Am I wrong? Did she put the spotlight back on him?


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I think he may love it more than her. I don’t remember hearing much about him before they got together. Am I wrong? Did she put the spotlight back on him?


Probably depends on what you're paying attention to tbh. He's a huge baseball player and is pretty well known but probably not so much in the celeb gossip tabloids. Although, he's had his fair share of headlines.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I do feel once he retired his career wasn’t in the spotlight so much unless of course you watched baseball. She definitely revived him in all areanas and gave him a far wider audience.


----------



## White Orchid

Love the ring but then again I’m a fan of emerald cuts and 8m looking forward to seeing what she wears on her big day.  Again, lol.


----------



## Grande Latte

I wonder what she'll wear for her wedding dress. No matter how elaborate or small the wedding might be, there will always be a dress. Can't wait.

Maybe something Elie Saab. That suits her.


----------



## arnott

I want a pink wedding dress.


----------



## Grande Latte

Since it'll be her fourth wedding, I'm thinking something sheer and lux.


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> they both have their own money....he's not in show biz....they're perfect together physically....will see.....not many couple stay together for the long haul these days


Sports are considered to be entertainment, as I have learnt recently, so they are kind of in the same industry, although: baseball is virtually unknown outside America, apart from  baseball movies.  ITA they are a perfect match physically.
I hope for an edgy wedding dress. I loved her Tom Ford dress at the Oscars.


----------



## arnott

I have a feeling she might let the kids (both hers and his) have a say in her dress/veil.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> *I’m not a fan of the ring at all, it looks gawdy.*  I agree though,  mistake to get married.




i agree about the ring - reminds me of Bey's!   soooo clear that it looks fake like a big piece of glass.   i was shocked she would get married again.  i guess she will keep throwing it against the wall until it sticks.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i agree about the ring - reminds me of Bey's!   soooo clear that it looks fake like a big piece of glass.   i was shocked she would get married again.  i guess she will keep throwing it against the wall until it sticks.


are you kidding?  give up the chance to have a big wedding?  esp with this hunky guy?


----------



## daisychainz

I'd love to look like JLo when I reach her age, I think she looks amazing and has a great style and body.  But the ring... not a fan at all - it's way  even for a couple with a lot of money. We all know they have the money, but that's just excessive. I think they are a lovely looking couple, but I was hoping they would just stay together unmarried. She seems to not do very well at marriage and this relationship has been stable for her. I hope the best for them, but... not sure with her track record that it will last too long. He seems like a very decent guy - I see him on Shark Tank sometimes and he's smart.


----------



## bag-princess

clydekiwi said:


> Arod will cheat on her



his former New York Yankees teammate Jose Canseco said he already is!   oooooh messy mess!!


As Vulture first noted, Jose hurled this accusation on Sunday night (just one day after A-Rod and J.Lo's announcement), saying "Watching World of Dance watching J.Lo text Alex Rodriguez little does she know that he is cheating on her with my ex-wife Jessica poor girl she has no idea who he really is.

He continued his accusations in a series of tweets, writing "I was there a few months back with her when he called her on her phone," and "Alex Rodriguez stop being a piece of **** stop cheating on Jennifer Lopez."

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rod-just-accused-cheating-jennifer-120100977.html


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> his former New York Yankees teammate Jose Canseco said he already is!   oooooh messy mess!!
> 
> 
> As Vulture first noted, Jose hurled this accusation on Sunday night (just one day after A-Rod and J.Lo's announcement), saying "Watching World of Dance watching J.Lo text Alex Rodriguez little does she know that he is cheating on her with my ex-wife Jessica poor girl she has no idea who he really is.
> 
> He continued his accusations in a series of tweets, writing "I was there a few months back with her when he called her on her phone," and "Alex Rodriguez stop being a piece of **** stop cheating on Jennifer Lopez."
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rod-just-accused-cheating-jennifer-120100977.html


I don't know whether it's true or not but that tweeting disturbs me.
On the other hand, we all know that now matter how beautiful or successful a woman is some men will cheat.  Remember Shania Twain's husband who cheated with her best friend?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I don't know whether it's true or not but that tweeting disturbs me.
> On the other hand, we all know that now matter how beautiful or successful a woman is some men will cheat.  Remember Shania Twain's husband who cheated with her best friend?




i am not a baseball fan at all - so i know nothing about Jose or his and A-Rod's relationship but he obviously feels no great love for his former teammate!   and ITA it doesn't matter how beautiful and successful a woman is - it doesn't keep a man from cheating.   another example - of many - is Beyonce.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i am not a baseball fan at all - so i know nothing about Jose or his and A-Rod's relationship but he obviously feels no great love for his former teammate!   and ITA it doesn't matter how beautiful and successful a woman is - it doesn't keep a man from cheating.   another example - of many - is Beyonce.


right....sometimes a woman's success can make a man feel insecure....tho I wouldn't think that was the case with beyonce


----------



## berrydiva

Jose Canseco is messy. A-Rod is a dirty dog but he seems like he follows JennyLo everywhere. I'm not so sure I'm buying this cheating accusation.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> right....sometimes a woman's success can make a man feel insecure....tho I wouldn't think that was the case with beyonce




She’s no different than any other woman. She just doesn’t show it because of how closely guarded she is with who she let’s around her but every now and then someone lets it slip about her mindset with Jay and his cheating.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> She’s no different than any other woman. She just doesn’t show it because of how closely guarded she is with who she let’s around her but every now and then someone lets it slip about her mindset with Jay and his cheating.


my thought was Jay is very successful so should not be threatened by her success


----------



## TC1

DeMonica said:


> Sports are considered to be entertainment, as I have learnt recently, so they are kind of in the same industry, although: baseball is virtually unknown outside America, apart from  baseball movies.  ITA they are a perfect match physically.
> I hope for an edgy wedding dress. I loved her Tom Ford dress at the Oscars.


Baseball is a HUGE sport. Not just in America. Japan, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, Canada..it's everywhere.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> my thought was Jay is very successful so should not be threatened by her success



True.

The mind of men is all I can say. who knows what makes him step out.


----------



## TC1

To me, ARod has always seemed like a sleaze..But Jose Canseco hasn't been relevant in years..so who knows what the motives are.


----------



## prettyprincess

TC1 said:


> To me, ARod has always seemed like a sleaze..But Jose Canseco hasn't been relevant in years..so who knows what the motives are.


Do you think he’d make something like that up for attention? 
Idk, Jessica does look like A-Rods type, white, blonde, super muscular.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope for Jlo’s sake he isn’t cheating on her but based on his past it wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## DeMonica

TC1 said:


> Baseball is a HUGE sport. Not just in America. Japan, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, Canada..it's everywhere.


I didn't say the US, I said America as a continent which includes all that you listed, except Japan, although I don't know about the South American situation because I haven't been there. However, people don't play or watch baseball in Europe, unlike American football  which is more and more popular. Yet, JLo is popular all around the globe.


----------



## afsweet

I think they're made for each other. I hope it works out! I'm sure they'll have a really fun wedding.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Baseball is a HUGE sport. Not just in America. Japan, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, Canada..it's everywhere.


Cricket is probably bigger than baseball outside of the Western Hemisphere. Baseball is not that popular globally by comparison to the Soccer or the even the NFL.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> his former New York Yankees teammate Jose Canseco said he already is!   oooooh messy mess!!
> 
> 
> As Vulture first noted, Jose hurled this accusation on Sunday night (just one day after A-Rod and J.Lo's announcement), saying "Watching World of Dance watching J.Lo text Alex Rodriguez little does she know that he is cheating on her with my ex-wife Jessica poor girl she has no idea who he really is.
> 
> He continued his accusations in a series of tweets, writing "I was there a few months back with her when he called her on her phone," and "Alex Rodriguez stop being a piece of **** stop cheating on Jennifer Lopez."
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rod-just-accused-cheating-jennifer-120100977.html



Ooooh this is juicy! Lol


----------



## BagLovingMom

DeMonica said:


> If Meghan was allowed to cover her face with a veil and her wedding was a very formal, religious ceremony, anyone can.
> 
> I hope they will be happy. They are definitely older and hopefully wiser than the last time they got married respectively. I think they look great together and seem to be a good match in every respect. Personally I like that she's getting married again when she's turning 50. She's obviously very hot for her age, even for a much younger person, has a great career and money, but I'm still happy to see someone over 40 starting a new life with a new man. Unfortunately, I know great, good looking and well off women of her age, who struggle to find a decent new partner. So, well done, Jen and make it last this time!


 Lol I read that “cover her face” and it made me think she was wearing a shroud ha. I think second marriage is different than fourth. Regardless though I think women should wear what they want. They are a good looking couple, I bet they’ll look dynamite at the wedding and have various outfits. The only thing that I think looks weird about him is what I assume are veneers. Some veneers look so artificial and contrived. His and Miley Cyrus’ strike me that way.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. The timing of Jose’s tweets are suspect. Interesting to the say the least. I’m not saying Arod is incapable, but if it’s true, I didn’t think it happened yet. More so down the line.


----------



## Hobbsy

Canseco, who rants on Twitter about aliens teaching us time travel and has plans to search for Bigfoot, continued his war of words against Rodriguez, later challenging him to a boxing match.

Doesn't sound like he plays with a full deck. More than likely just throwing crap out into the world?!


----------



## Alexenjie

I have nothing against people getting married 4 times. My first and only marriage, I was the 4th wife and we were completely compatible and happy until he was killed in a car accident a month after our 3rd anniversary. He was the marrying kind and I never regretted it for a second (except the hell of losing him at the age of 40).

A-Rod has kept a low profile (as far as I know) since retiring from baseball in disgrace over his years on steroids. I know he has plenty of money but have no idea how he spends his time. I can't picture him being happy just following her around on tour but they have enough money to have a dream life, doing whatever they want. I wish he would work on redeeming his shattered reputation, working with kids, working with philanthropy,  giving something back to the world that has been so generous to him. I hope they make it as a couple for the long run.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> are you kidding?  give up the chance to have a big wedding?  *esp with this hunky guy?*



Hunky is pushing it!


----------



## arnott

prettyprincess said:


> Do you think he’d make something like that up for attention?
> Idk, *Jessica does look like A-Rods type, white, blonde, super muscular.*



What's her last name?       Now I want to google her!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> his former New York Yankees teammate Jose Canseco said he already is!   oooooh messy mess!!
> 
> 
> As Vulture first noted, Jose hurled this accusation on Sunday night (just one day after A-Rod and J.Lo's announcement), saying "Watching World of Dance watching J.Lo text Alex Rodriguez little does she know that he is cheating on her with my ex-wife Jessica poor girl she has no idea who he really is.
> 
> He continued his accusations in a series of tweets, writing "I was there a few months back with her when he called her on her phone," and "Alex Rodriguez stop being a piece of **** stop cheating on Jennifer Lopez."
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rod-just-accused-cheating-jennifer-120100977.html



Jose Canseco is a POS. They were only married about 3 years and he had a DV charge against her which he pled no contest and I think he was charged with DV against his wife before Jessica.  I think he recently challenged A Rod to a boxing match or MMA fight.  He is a nut case !
Canseco did admit to his use of PEDs and tried to pin it also on A Rod ( which I think is accurate ) but A Rod has continued to go down the river in Egypt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

arnott said:


> Hunky is pushing it!



He might be athletic, but he is not cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I wish he would work on redeeming his shattered reputation, working with kids, working with philanthropy,  giving something back to the world that has been so generous to him.


He does...and he's mainly focused on philanthropy since retiring.
http://www.arodcorp.com/philanthropy/

I remember him taking some heat from the IRS about 10 years ago or so about his charity but I think that's while he was still playing and not really running the charity....probably was using it more as a tax deduction plus he was a total mess about 10 years ago. Apparently, he's mainly focused on his investments and foundation now.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He might be athletic, but he is not cute.


I guess I'm looking at the whole package....his face may not be perfect but he is tall, fit, well dressed........best one she has found IMO


----------



## Tivo

Alexenjie said:


> I have nothing against people getting married 4 times. My first and only marriage, I was the 4th wife and we were completely compatible and happy until he was killed in a car accident a month after our 3rd anniversary. He was the marrying kind and I never regretted it for a second (except the hell of losing him at the age of 40).
> 
> A-Rod has kept a low profile (as far as I know) since retiring from baseball in disgrace over his years on steroids. I know he has plenty of money but have no idea how he spends his time. I can't picture him being happy just following her around on tour but they have enough money to have a dream life, doing whatever they want. I wish he would work on redeeming his shattered reputation, working with kids, working with philanthropy,  giving something back to the world that has been so generous to him. I hope they make it as a couple for the long run.


I’m so sorry  for your loss.


----------



## prettyprincess

arnott said:


> What's her last name?       Now I want to google her!


I googled Jessica Conseco.


----------



## Jayne1

Kinda funny. She is sharing the moment he proposed.  Totally spontaneous! Just a fuke the cameras happened to be there. lol

From her Instagram:


----------



## afsweet

better than Paris Hilton's recording of her (now defunct) proposal!


----------



## bag-princess

stephc005 said:


> better than Paris Hilton's recording of her (now defunct) proposal!




what!?  is the wedding off?


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Kinda funny. She is sharing the moment he proposed.  Totally spontaneous! Just a fuke the cameras happened to be there. lol
> 
> From her Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4370222


I’m sure ARod set it up. They have cameras all the time. Both seem to enjoy social media and attention. They are a true match, and I believe he is very smitten. He’s her biggest fan, lol.


----------



## bisousx

Her photo editing is so bad, it’s funny. Jlo and Arod have halos around them!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wondered why they have cameras following them (or him) all the time. Are they doing some sort of documentary or something?


----------



## mkr

meluvs2shop said:


> I wondered why they have cameras following them (or him) all the time. Are they doing some sort of documentary or something?



No they’re starved for attention.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Her photo editing is so bad, it’s funny. Jlo and Arod have halos around them!


I think that's just the filter effect they used on the pic. Just looked at her IG and looks like some have that filter and the other 2 don't when you scroll through


----------



## LavenderIce

Picture perfect proposal.


----------



## berrydiva

JennyLo is just a hopeless romantic. I can't tell if she loves the idea of marriage and the wedding more than she actually enjoys the experience of a relationship.


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> JennyLo is just a hopeless romantic. I can't tell if she loves the idea of marriage and the wedding more than she actually enjoys the experience of a relationship.


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I think that's just the filter effect they used on the pic. Just looked at her IG and looks like some have that filter and the other 2 don't when you scroll through



really?
is nothing private with these people?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> JennyLo is just a hopeless romantic. I can't tell if she loves the idea of marriage and the wedding more than she actually enjoys the experience of a relationship.


I think the whole thing with wanting the wedding more than the marriage is probably pretty common with young people.  but someone who is 50 and has been married three times before should be past that......


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> really?
> is nothing private with these people?


I honestly think we just need to get used to this being the new norm of celebrity. Social media is their marketing, PR and relevance vehicle. Before you'd need to wait for a mag who scored the scoop and wrote up a lovely little story of their romance and the accompanying pics....but no one buys magazines like that anymore and they instead use social media. 



sdkitty said:


> I think the whole thing with wanting the wedding more than the marriage is probably pretty common with young people.  but someone who is 50 and has been married three times before should be past that......


Does being a hopeless romantic have an age limit?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I honestly think we just need to get used to this being the new norm of celebrity. Social media is their marketing, PR and relevance vehicle. Before you'd need to wait for a mag who scored the scoop and wrote up a lovely little story of their romance and the accompanying pics....but no one buys magazines like that anymore and they instead use social media.
> 
> Does being a hopeless romantic have an age limit?


I guess you're right but I still think it's tasteless
I mean compare this to the Kardashians.....they have only their image - no talent to speak of - to sell.
If you have a successful career singing, dancing, acting, then why do this?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I guess you're right but I still think it's tasteless
> I mean compare this to the Kardashians.....they have only their image - no talent to speak of - to sell.
> If you have a successful career singing, dancing, acting, then why do this?


Keeps you relevant in a sea of younger up-and-coming talent. I find that the constant need to be SM relevant is more necessary/common for musical acts than actors IMO and I think it has to do with how horribly the music industry is operating. They no longer make money from record sales since streaming platforms are the main ways people consume music and make more from appearances/touring.  To sell out shows, people have to want to come see you. To book appearances, you have to be relevant in the target 18-35 demographic. It's all marketing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. JLo has to work at this. Out of sight. Out of mind.
I still want to see her sell out 15-20K arenas singing mostly songs from 99-01 with not a classic among them.


----------



## mkr

Does she have 15-20 good songs?


----------



## berrydiva

If it's not from On the 6 or the J.Lo albums, I don't wanna hear it with the exception of Get Right the remix. None of her songs are classics.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She had some bops but if these tickets aren't on Groupon heavily discounted it will be a tremendous accomplishment. 

Mariah isn't doing arenas and she has 18 #1 songs. JLo is doing MSG and Mariah is doing Radio City.

Think about that.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> really?
> is nothing private with these people?



I hate how staged and fake these pictures look.               I wonder how many takes they took to get those shots.


----------



## Compass Rose

But...it makes us want to be her, right?  Haha...


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> I think the whole thing with wanting the wedding more than the marriage is probably pretty common with young people.  but someone who is 50 and has been married three times before should be past that......


I don't think that it really depends on your age, Hopefully she wants the marriage, too, not just the wedding and the wedding gown, albeit weddings (and engagements) always doubled as marketing tools in her life.  Some people are not easily deterred by failures which is good IMO and don't stop the quest for the Perfect Love until they find it or become totally disillusioned. Besides, there's a difference between dating to A-Rod or being married to A-Rod : being married sounds more respectable.


----------



## legaldiva

How many times can one get engaged before it's just another day.


----------



## Compass Rose

She pegs herself as a hopeless romantic.  Maybe she will never ever get over that perception of herself.  Whatever happens in her publicized life, I am there for it.  She entertains me to no end on so many levels.


----------



## bag-princess

Compass Rose said:


> But...it makes us want to be her, right?  Haha...




Speak for yourself.  Not even a little bit.


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-princess said:


> Speak for yourself.  Not even a little bit.


Come on, not even for a day? Just for the wardrobe


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> Come on, not even for a day? Just for the wardrobe




[emoji1][emoji1] no ma’am! Her wardrobe has never inspired me at all.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

prettyprincess said:


> Come on, not even for a day? Just for the wardrobe


Only if I could sell it to buy something I actually like.


----------



## arnott

Compass Rose said:


> But...it makes us want to be her, right?  Haha...



Maybe for her looks/money but definitely not for ARod!


----------



## Compass Rose

arnott said:


> Maybe for her looks/money but definitely not for ARod!


10,000 LIKES


----------



## Cocoabean

Jayne1 said:


> Kinda funny. She is sharing the moment he proposed.  Totally spontaneous! Just a fuke the cameras happened to be there. lol
> 
> From her Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4370222



Does anyone else see a finger pointing at her head in the cloud formation?

Anyone? No? Just me?


----------



## DeMonica

arnott said:


> Maybe for her looks/money but definitely not for ARod!


ITA, but maybe I would have tried to live in her skin when she dated Ben Affleck. I had seen him in the flesh right before they started to date. He was drop dead gorgeous then.


----------



## arnott

DeMonica said:


> ITA, but maybe I would have tried to live in her skin when she dated Ben Affleck. I had seen him in the flesh right before they started to date. He was drop dead gorgeous then.



He's looking horrible these days,    though.    I actually never found him attractive even back then.


----------



## Tivo

Ben Affleck wasn’t a catch and still isn’t. I think JLo saw the idea of them and hoped the side of him he was showing her was enough to build a future on, but it wasn’t.


----------



## DeMonica

arnott said:


> He's looking horrible these days,    though.    I actually never found him attractive even back then.


Each to her own. I hadn't find him particularly handsome until I saw him but that was a real whoa moment. Nowadays is a different story.


Tivo said:


> Ben Affleck wasn’t a catch and still isn’t. I think JLo saw the idea of them and hoped the side of him he was showing her was enough to build a future on, but it wasn’t.


He was a catch THEN, not so much at the moment. I don't think that the "future" was really in the cards for them. They were too different and the films they did together were crap. I admire Jen for many reason: she looks terrific,she seems to have endless energy and bounces back from any failure private or career, but the most amazing thing about her is the career she managed to build on her talent. I'm not saying that she's not talented, but Ben was, and probably still is, the real artist of the two of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^ was he swoon worthy back then? He’s tall too, right? I actually thought Ben was very good looking back in his JLo days. Helllooo there handsome in that one music video he was in with her. Can’t remember the name of her song atm. 

Good Will Hunting days not so cute to me and after he settled down with Garner and started drinking himself to a stupor that sex appeal lost its luster real quick. I also thought he was cute in Armageddon. Is that the name with Josh Hartnett?


----------



## DeMonica

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^ was he swoon worthy back then? He’s tall too, right? I actually thought Ben was very good looking back in his JLo days. Helllooo there handsome in that one music video he was in with her. Can’t remember the name of her song atm.
> 
> Good Will Hunting days not so cute to me and after he settled down with Garner and started drinking himself to a stupor that sex appeal lost its luster real quick. I also thought he was cute in Armageddon. Is that the name with Josh Hartnett?


He's quite tall. He was slender but not scrawny with a really handsome face. Absolutely swoon worthy. I stood next to him in a restauran in BH, so I could take a good look  at him. I absolutely understand Jen. I'd have flagged him down, too.
The one with Josh Hartnett was Pearl Harbour.  He was still good looking in Gone Girl - the last movie I've seen with him, but make-up artists can make wonders in HW. What a pity! At the same time JLo looks more splendid than in her thirties. She's either a vampire or keeps a painting in her basement a la Dorian Gray.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes. Most celebrities (even if you don't appreciate them on screen) are drop dead gorgeous in real life.

I've seen a few just because I in live southern California. Yes, they are all very good looking, otherwise they wouldn't have entered the industry in the first place.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think Marc Anthony is her true love


----------



## mkr

Marc is skinnier than Jen. I could never be with a man who wore a smaller size than me. I’d feel fat.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Ditto. I've also never wanted to be with a man who has a nose that's smaller than mine.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Marc is skinnier than Jen. I could never be with a man who wore a smaller size than me. I’d feel fat.


yes, imagine being with a guy whose jeans you couldn't get into?  but of course if Marc stands on his money he's plenty tall


----------



## arnott

I laughed out loud when I was watching World of Dance and Jennifer said about the dancers, "They remind me of my ex-husband, like little.   Like Marc Anthony.   Like tiny  little wiry bodies!"!


----------



## DeMonica

mkr said:


> Marc is skinnier than Jen. I could never be with a man who wore a smaller size than me. I’d feel fat.


It's not that bad. If you feel that you are the center of his universe you don't care about whose thighs are thicker.
 I don't know if Marc was the love of her life, but they definitely had a strong bond.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Marc is super talented. I’ve seen him in concert a few times only after seeing him perform I understand why the women he dates are all drop dead gorgeous. He has major appeal on stage.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

sdkitty said:


> yes, imagine being with a guy whose jeans you couldn't get into?  but of course if Marc stands on his money he's plenty tall


His legs must be bigger than mine for sure lol


----------



## Pandoravuitton

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^ was he swoon worthy back then? He’s tall too, right? I actually thought Ben was very good looking back in his JLo days. Helllooo there handsome in that one music video he was in with her. Can’t remember the name of her song atm.
> 
> Good Will Hunting days not so cute to me and after he settled down with Garner and started drinking himself to a stupor that sex appeal lost its luster real quick. I also thought he was cute in Armageddon. Is that the name with Josh Hartnett?


Song: Jenny from the Block. [emoji2]


----------



## Grande Latte

Jlo and Arod have a new  collaboration with Quay Australia. I would buy these sunglasses. They’re neatly priced and super sexy!


----------



## chowlover2

I love them together!


----------



## Tivo

Nobody stunts like these two. Here for all of it! 
#SlayItLikeJLo


----------



## mkr

I’m surprised they didn’t erase his wrinkles for the shoot. I’m even more surprised he has wrinkles. He seems like a Botox kind of guy.


----------



## Tivo

I love this song. JLo is killing the game right now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love her with a shorter hair style. It’s fresh and modern on her. She still favors the 90s exentions tho.


----------



## lucydee

Tivo said:


> I love this song. JLo is killing the game right now.



What is the name of this song?  She is fierce!


----------



## mkr

I’m getting a Beyoncé vibe.


----------



## berrydiva

lucydee said:


> What is the name of this song?  She is fierce!


El Anillo


----------



## lulu212121

mkr said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t erase his wrinkles for the shoot. I’m even more surprised he has wrinkles. He seems like a Botox kind of guy.


It looks like the sunglasses don't block the sun very well according to his lines.


----------



## DearHaayet

Grande Latte said:


> Yes. Most celebrities (even if you don't appreciate them on screen) are drop dead gorgeous in real life.
> 
> I've seen a few just because I in live southern California. Yes, they are all very good looking, otherwise they wouldn't have entered the industry in the first place.


Say what


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I still think Marc Anthony is her true love



that is what a lot of people say.  and that they were so perfect together because they had the same interests and backgrounds,etc and were the perfect couple.   it's funny how now people are claiming her and ARod are the same. 



DearHaayet said:


> Say what



i don't understand that one either!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think her and Arod are well matched. Both enjoy the spotlight. Both come from similar cultures- she being Puerto Rican and he Dominican. 
I’m not sure Marc was her true love. I think she married her best friend. But sometimes your best friend doesn’t always make the best spouse. Rebound love? Maybe. She got married off the heels of her doomed Bennifer relationship. 
Plus, I also think you can fall in love more than once and it seems she has with Arod.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^ was he swoon worthy back then? He’s tall too, right? I actually thought Ben was very good looking back in his JLo days. Helllooo there handsome in that one music video he was in with her. Can’t remember the name of her song atm.
> 
> Good Will Hunting days not so cute to me and after he settled down with Garner and started drinking himself to a stupor that sex appeal lost its luster real quick. I also thought he was cute in Armageddon. Is that the name with Josh Hartnett?


Agree. Also Affleck and Damon were nobodies in their Good Will Hunting days and hadn't been cleaned up for the camera as yet. After that movie, they got new teeth, removed any distracting moles, and became more camera friendly as Hollywood insists.

Affeck started to get a receding hairline but the new hair (not sure what technique he used) looks fine, just not as good as his natural hairline.  I guess, as you said, drinking didn't help.  Ageing can be a b*tch, but Damon seems to be coming out the better of the two.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> Jlo and Arod have a new  collaboration with Quay Australia. I would buy these sunglasses. They’re neatly priced and super sexy!
> 
> View attachment 4380301
> View attachment 4380302
> View attachment 4380303
> View attachment 4380304


She does that open mouth pose so well. He, on the other hand, just looks stern.

Some are such naturals at posing for the camera.  She's really good although I get bored seeing that open mouth pose all the time.


----------



## mkr

They shoulda photoshopped between his eyes. Not good advertising for the brand and he looks a little p!ssed.


----------



## DeMonica

meluvs2shop said:


> I love her with a shorter hair style. It’s fresh and modern on her. She still favors the 90s exentions tho.


Her 2018 Met Gala hairstyle looked very good on her, she should have kept it.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> *I love her with a shorter hair style.* It’s fresh and modern on her. She still favors the 90s exentions tho.



Were you referring to her hair in the sunglasses ad?     If so,  I like that length too!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Yes, I was. She looks great with a short hairstyle.


----------



## limom

The sexiest couple atm.
I don’t think that they will marry but for now, wow.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> The sexiest couple atm.
> I don’t think that they will marry but for now, wow.



If they are the sexiest couple then all the sexy must come from her,  because I don't see any from him!


----------



## anitalilac

arnott said:


> If they are the sexiest couple then all the sexy must come from her,  because I don't see any from him!


I agree. Rod always gives me a Douchebag Vibe.


----------



## arnott




----------



## limom

anitalilac said:


> I agree. Rod always gives me a Douchebag Vibe.


Sexy douchebag?


----------



## Grande Latte

Standalone, ARod's not that sexy. He's sexy only because he's next to HER majesty.

PS: I'm really going to get myself some sunnies from Quay.


----------



## MidAtlantic

They look really good together.That ad where they're dressed in whites...fabulousness!


----------



## berrydiva

I have to say, I don't find ARod sexy either. I wonder if he's going to fall into the same trap that her other men do....they get so caught up in her world that they forget they had their own.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I have to say, I don't find ARod sexy either. I wonder if he's going to fall into the same trap that her other men do....they get so caught up in her world that they forget they had their own.


I don’t know. I can’t imagine him turning into a placemat.
When she started bulking up, I thought for sure she was under his spell.
I find him totally sexy until he opens his mouth. 
Plus, since he took steroid for so long, who knows what he is working with. Lol.
Jen is in a league of her own. She looks spectacular. If those two were to open up a gym/lifestyle studio, I would mortgage my house to get in.


----------



## knasarae

Saw this on IG today.


----------



## mkr

Now that’s funny.


----------



## Compass Rose

She definitely is sticking to emerald cuts.  Also, while I am at it, you think they would have photoshopped ARod's stickie-outie right pocket.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> I have to say, I don't find ARod sexy either. I wonder if he's going to fall into the same trap that her other men do....they get so caught up in her world that they forget they had their own.


I have to tell you, I felt the same way. I thought he was just a baseball knucklehead. Then he co-hosted on the View. He was well spoken, charming with the ladies and a real gentleman. Then seeing him on Shark Tank I tought he was pretty smart too. He won me over.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> I have to tell you, I felt the same way. I thought he was just a baseball knucklehead. Then he co-hosted on the View. He was well spoken, charming with the ladies and a real gentleman. Then seeing him on Shark Tank I tought he was pretty smart too. He won me over.


I follow him on Instagram and I agree. He’s a lot of fun and does really interesting things. Always with his girls. Yesterday they were all sitting on set with Jennifer while she filmed, “Hustlers.”


----------



## Tivo

JLo looks so good. Just #goals


----------



## arnott

^ Comparing those pictures with the sunglasses ad,   I definitely prefer her with the shorter hair in the sunglasses ad!


----------



## limom

Yes, those extensions look so dry and 90’s looking. They drag her face.


----------



## anitalilac

limom said:


> Sexy douchebag?


Hahahaha! Rich and well groom douchebag is more like it.


----------



## limom

anitalilac said:


> Hahahaha! Rich and well groom douchebag is more like it.



 Somehow, I feel his douchebagery compelling.
He was a superb yankee and provided endless hours of entertainment off and on the field.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Saw this on IG today.
> View attachment 4385357



Ded!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I follow him on Instagram and I agree. He’s a lot of fun and does really interesting things. Always with his girls. Yesterday they were all sitting on set with Jennifer while she filmed, “Hustlers.”


Always with his girls or always with his girls on Instagram?  Instagram is not reality and I don't trust it.  Who knows how people really are.

I always think of Joan Crawford posing for all those magazine shoots back in the day.  Her daughter's story changed my perspective on celebs forever.


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> Saw this on IG today.
> View attachment 4385357



Ben gave her a ring but they were not engaged?


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Always with his girls or always with his girls on Instagram?  Instagram is not reality and I don't trust it.  Who knows how people really are.
> 
> *I always think of Joan Crawford posing for all those magazine shoots back in the day.  Her daughter's story changed my perspective on celebs forever.*



What  story?


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> What  story?


Did you ever see the movie Mommy Dearest?  It's about Satan Joan Crawford


----------



## meluvs2shop

knasarae said:


> Saw this on IG today.
> View attachment 4385357


I never realized they are practically the same shape.


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Ben gave her a ring but they were not engaged?



They were engaged. She told all the details to Diane Sawyer.  He even had his mom help sprinkle rose petals in the house.


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> They were engaged. She told all the details to Diane Sawyer.  He even had his mom help sprinkle rose petals in the house.


OMG, this sounds so weird.


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> OMG, this sounds so weird.



I think them cooking a chicken together on that same Diane sawyer special was even more awkward.  Ben looked like he wanted to run away


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> What  story?


Joan Crawford appeared in multiple movie magazines showcasing her beautiful adopted children as if they were the prefect unit.  Then we find out she was a horrific abusive mother who, it was alleged, only adopted for the photo ops and to help in her career.

Great photos though.  Like Instagram, who knows what's real.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> What  story?


you don't know about "Mommie Dearest"?
classic.  you should google


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> you don't know about "Mommie Dearest"?
> classic.  you should google


One of my fav movies. Faye Dunaway did an excellent job in that role.


----------



## arnott

Is this the  Stripper  she's playing?


----------



## lucydee

arnott said:


> Is this the  Stripper  she's playing?



Yes! We saw her trailer yesterday,  she is filming  her movie Hustlers  In NYC.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Are those really her abs?!


----------



## lucydee

lanasyogamama said:


> Are those really her abs?!


Yep! Jennifer is in excellent  shape for pushing 50. I saw her in person and there was not one ounce of fat on her abs. This woman is in incredible shape.
But you have to remember, if I danced everyday, have a chef  cooking your meals and a personal  trainer, I would look like that too, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Are those really her abs?!


Yep. As I continue to eat my cheesesteak from Jersey Mike's.


----------



## pursecrzy

She looks like a blowup doll in that pic


----------



## minababe

in the News today they spread the rumor that jlo split from her fiance? did someone else heard that?


----------



## berrydiva

minababe said:


> in the News today they spread the rumor that jlo split from her fiance? did someone else heard that?


The "News"? Lol.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> They're actually doing Motown 60 which I believe is actually filming today to air in April. Hopefully, that will be more of a tribute in line with what we all associate with Motown singing.


did you see it last night?....better than the motown segment during the grammys but still J Lo was performing. I Ieft the room to wash dishes during her performance.  NO reason for her to be there IMO.  I understand they wanted to have some younger performers, not just the original Motown people.  But she isn't anywhere near fitting in there.  She must have some powerful relationship with the network or the producers.
DH said this looks like a vegas show.


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> did you see it last night?....better than the motown segment during the grammys but still J Lo was performing. I Ieft the room to wash dishes during her performance.  NO reason for her to be there IMO.  I understand they wanted to have some younger performers, not just the original Motown people.  But she isn't anywhere near fitting in there.  She must have some powerful relationship with the network or the producers.
> DH said this looks like a vegas show.


No kidding.  We are just fresh off a cruise, and the Motown tribute was properly done there.  Simple....early choriographed moves by the Temptations and no vegas flash.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> did you see it last night?....better than the motown segment during the grammys but still J Lo was performing. I Ieft the room to wash dishes during her performance.  NO reason for her to be there IMO.  I understand they wanted to have some younger performers, not just the original Motown people.  But she isn't anywhere near fitting in there.  She must have some powerful relationship with the network or the producers.
> DH said this looks like a vegas show.


I didn't get to watch last night as we had Easter dinner but will stream online today.  That's disappointing to hear she was performing again. There are so many better performers who would do those songs justice.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I didn't get to watch last night as we had Easter dinner but will stream online today.  That's disappointing to hear she was performing again. There are so many better performers who would do those songs justice.


really for me it was more than disappointing - more like disgusting - a sellout


----------



## limom

I love la Lopez however she does not have the voice to be a Motown anything.
It is really a disservice to everyone.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I love la Lopez however she does not have the voice to be a Motown anything.
> It is really a disservice to everyone.


except her apparently....she's promoting her tour.  but I hope most of the viewers left the room as I did


----------



## arnott

Has anybody seen her movie,   The Boy Next Door?       Is it any good?


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Has anybody seen her movie,   The Boy Next Door?       Is it any good?


I saw it on TV.  OK....kinda like a lifetime movie.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Alex and Jen visited Chip and Joanna Gaines this weekend in Waco, TX. I’m assuming to discuss plans for their Malibu, CA home.


----------



## arnott

Nice   hooters!


----------



## mkr

A little too much highlighter on the nose.


----------



## loveydovey35

I love JLo, and I try to remember that she is a celebrity and in show business...having said that, this outfit is awful, a hot glittery mess. What was she going for? With her resources this is grotesque.


----------



## mkr

loveydovey35 said:


> I love JLo, and I try to remember that she is a celebrity and in show business...having said that, this outfit is awful, a hot glittery mess. What was she going for? With her resources this is grotesque.



This was for the Met Gala. The theme was “camp”.


----------



## bag-princess

loveydovey35 said:


> I love JLo, and I try to remember that she is a celebrity and in show business...having said that, this outfit is awful, a hot glittery mess. What was she going for? With her resources this is grotesque.




i do so agree.  this looks exactly like something she would normally wear!  which proves what most people already thinks - she dresses campy all the time!   this is not something for a big special event at the MET.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i do so agree.  this looks exactly like something she would normally wear!  which proves what most people already thinks - she dresses campy all the time!   this is not something for a big special event at the MET.


she and Celine Dion look similar - like showgirls


----------



## daisychainz

loveydovey35 said:


> I love JLo, and I try to remember that she is a celebrity and in show business...having said that, this outfit is awful, a hot glittery mess. What was she going for? With her resources this is grotesque.


She fit right in, then. I think many of the outfits from yesterday were awful.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she and Celine Dion look similar - like showgirls



yea i don't know why they thought that was camp - they looked like they were going out to a dinner party! 
camp is supposed to be like an outfit that shows artifice and bold exaggeration. their outfits where neither and IMO the usual everyday choice for them.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yea i don't know why they thought that was camp - they looked like they were going out to a dinner party!
> camp is supposed to be like an outfit that shows artifice and bold exaggeration. their outfits where neither and IMO the usual everyday choice for them.


I think they just wanted to wear something they thought looked good on them and call it campy


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I think they just wanted to wear something they thought looked good on them and call it campy




exactly!


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. I love this thread. I don't mind what JLo wears (she's in her own world), really out there. But the pictures always entertain me.


----------



## pursecrzy

Still looking like a blowup doll


----------



## Chloe_chick999

He's got so much makeup on!


----------



## zinacef

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He's got so much makeup on!


And those chiclets teeth!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

zinacef said:


> And those chiclets teeth!


Yeah, with what looks like pink lip gloss, lol


----------



## zinacef

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yeah, with what looks like pink lip gloss, lol


He loves attention, he’s now a housewife of idk what town and what show with all those lipgloss.


----------



## arnott

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yeah, with what looks like pink lip gloss, lol



       He is just not attractive!


----------



## arnott




----------



## meluvs2shop

Meh. I hate her look but love her body! 
I love me some JLo but feel they could take a backseat for a moment and not attend every single red carpet event.


----------



## limom

They are turning into a very annoying couple. Too much exposure.
And that lipgloss is not the business!
Is he playing with her make up kit?
So not sexy.


----------



## Lounorada

He still looks like a sloth to me. A sloth who got all his facial hair removed, polished his skin, whitened his teeth and applied tonnes of makeup.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> He still looks like a sloth to me. A sloth who got all his facial hair removed, polished his skin, whitened his teeth and applied tonnes of makeup.



I bet he takes more time primping to get ready than she does!


----------



## clydekiwi

She has her own you tube video channel now


----------



## loveydovey35

clydekiwi said:


> She has her own you tube video channel now


I saw that as well. So does he. I think they are really influencing each other, not sure its a good thing. I saw the lip gloss on him, eeek! I dunno, maybe he's into that sort of thing? Makeup and who knows what else?


----------



## arnott

loveydovey35 said:


> I saw that as well. So does he. I think they are really influencing each other, not sure its a good thing. I saw the lip gloss on him, eeek! *I dunno, maybe he's into that sort of thing? Makeup and who knows what else?*


----------



## arnott

Anyone know how old Jennifer's Mom is?     She looks great!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Anyone know how old Jennifer's Mom is?     She looks great!


She should be in her very early 70s about now.


----------



## Tivo

Wow. Emme got serious vocals!


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Wow. Emme got serious vocals!




Well she definitely didn't get that from her Mom.


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> Well she definitely didn't get that from her Mom.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Well she definitely didn't get that from her Mom.


I won’t argue that.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I think they just wanted to wear something they thought looked good on them and call it campy


Agree.  And yet, it would be hard to look bad in almost anything since they work so hard at achieving the perfect face and body. 

So they could do camp and still look pretty, I think.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Well she definitely didn't get that from her Mom.


True. lol

I had to think for a moment who her dad is and then I remembered how much I love that guy's singing!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.  And yet, it would be hard to look bad in almost anything since they work so hard at achieving the perfect face and body.
> 
> So they could do camp and still look pretty, I think.



umm....are you talking about Celine?


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> umm....are you talking about Celine?


Funny.  Celine has always had that severe, dramatic look (now more so) and I thought she carried off the camp theme really well.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just love little Emme! She’s sooooo cute!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Well she definitely didn't get that from her Mom.




HAHAHAHA that's all Daddy


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Funny.  Celine has always had that severe, dramatic look (now more so) and I thought she carried off the camp theme really well.


I wouldn't call her pretty.  But I've never been a fan of hers anyway


----------



## anitalilac

Imagine her dad's beautiful voice and great dance moves from her mom..what a great talent to have!


----------



## bag-princess

Some pap snapped a pic of A-Rod on the toilet using his phone! [emoji15]  they are trying to track down who the photographer was.  He is hopping mad and totally embarrassed of course but I cannot understand why anyone would have a huge wall of clear glass in the bathroom - even if you’re a thousand feet in the air in NYC! I couldn’t believe it when I saw it!


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-princess said:


> Some pap snapped a pic of A-Rod on the toilet using his phone! [emoji15]  they are trying to track down who the photographer was.  He is hopping mad and totally embarrassed of course but I cannot understand why anyone would have a huge wall of clear glass in the bathroom - even if you’re a thousand feet in the air in NYC! I couldn’t believe it when I saw it!



Where is this picture


----------



## bag-princess

clydekiwi said:


> Where is this picture


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4437755



Well those towels were strategically placed!


----------



## Compass Rose

arnott said:


> Well those towels were strategically placed!


What a stroke of luck, eh?


----------



## meluvs2shop

What a crappy story line!


----------



## Compass Rose

meluvs2shop said:


> What a crappy story line!


----------



## arnott

Not a fan of the song but that body!


----------



## Lounorada

The budgets for her music videos have dropped dramatically, yikes. 
Her body looks amaaazing though!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Looks like a kids school event for Max & Emme. I don’t get star struck by celebs and I’m the kind of person that doesn’t like to bother them, but as a fellow Puerto Rican myself and the double whammy with Mark and Jen I’d freak the hell out if my kids went to school with their kids. I’d be so silly and embarrassing the principal would have a talking to me!


----------



## Tivo

Wow. Mark looks haggard.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The road life has taken it’s toll for sure.


----------



## prettyprincess

What’s wrong with her nose in that video?


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> Looks like a kids school event for Max & Emme. I don’t get star struck by celebs and I’m the kind of person that doesn’t like to bother them, but as a fellow Puerto Rican myself and the double whammy with Mark and Jen I’d freak the hell out if my kids went to school with their kids. I’d be so silly and embarrassing the principal would have a talking to me!




Really nice that they can all get along!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Where does Marc get such tiny t shirts?


----------



## chowlover2

Marc looks like a heroin addict in that pic.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> What’s wrong with her nose in that video?


And her vaneers!  His are horrible but hers don't look natural either.


----------



## loveydovey35

Has HLo ever confirmed that she has had work done? I have nothing against it, and support those that elect to get a little work done. I mean, we do it to our homes, cars, etc. All in the name of keeping them looking nice, why not us?


----------



## meluvs2shop

If the guy on the far right is Arod’s x wife current husband, alright girl! Go on with your damn self bc he’s fiiiiiiiinnnnnne! Sh*t ...Arod  who?!?


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:


> If the guy on the far right is Arod’s x wife current husband, alright girl! Go on with your damn self bc he’s fiiiiiiiinnnnnne! Sh*t ...Arod  who?!?



He is fine!


----------



## arnott

Woah, just when you thought Marc couldn't look any more like Skeletor!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> If the guy on the far right is Arod’s x wife current husband, alright girl! Go on with your damn self bc he’s fiiiiiiiinnnnnne! Sh*t ...Arod  who?!?




Is that a crocodile Birkin?!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> If the guy on the far right is Arod’s x wife current husband, alright girl! Go on with your damn self bc he’s fiiiiiiiinnnnnne! Sh*t ...Arod  who?!?



Wow! If they all came together and took a pic despite the reported bad blood over child support, I’m impressed.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> If the guy on the far right is Arod’s x wife current husband, alright girl! Go on with your damn self bc he’s fiiiiiiiinnnnnne! Sh*t ...Arod  who?!?




Is he wearing lipstick?!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Is he wearing lipstick?!



Look like Alex is wearing clear gloss while the new guy is wearing a dark red shade LOL


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Look like Alex is wearing clear gloss while the new guy is wearing a dark red shade LOL


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Is he wearing lipstick?!


He has the kind of smile that shows his teeth but the rest of his face looks mean.


----------



## meluvs2shop

How is On The 6 celebrating 20 years?! Damn. Time flies. Album came out during my college years and damn she still looks the same. Incredible genes. She takes amazing care of herself.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> How is On The 6 celebrating 20 years?! Damn. Time flies. Album came out during my college years and damn she still looks the same. Incredible genes. She takes amazing care of herself.




That was also during my college years!       Still my idol!


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


>




He was way more attractive back then.     What happened?!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^haha he was really cute when younger. Perhaps the fame made him look smug as he got older?! Lol
I never realized how cute he was until I posted that video. I was always a Jeter fan  and they both rose to fame at the same time. Arod’s personality always came across as sh*ty to me.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> He was way more attractive back then.     What happened?!


He was!  And he had no need for dentures!  (His overly white fake looking veneers.) Unless he just had natural looking ones back then.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> ^haha he was really cute when younger. Perhaps the fame made him look smug as he got older?! Lol
> I never realized how cute he was until I posted that video. I was always a Jeter fan  and they both rose to fame at the same time. Arod’s personality always came across as sh*ty to me.



What year is that video from?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ No Clue


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg that little Emme is adorable!!!
She seems so sweet.


----------



## arnott

Oh,  her tour has started already.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It started Friday night in LA. I just purchased my tickets today for when she comes to my city!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> It started Friday night in LA. I just purchased my tickets today for when she comes to my city!



Oh,  so that was her first show!        What day is your show?


----------



## Tivo

Going to this


----------



## RueMonge

I have an acquaintance behind the scenes and they thought it was a good show in LA this weekend.


----------



## Tivo

She was good in Las Vegas when I went last year. I’m excited!


----------



## lucydee

Her Vegas show was great. She is a very good performer!


----------



## GTOFan

Loved her show in Las Vegas. JLo puts on a fabulous show!!!


----------



## arnott

I've never been to one of her shows.   What about her show is good?   I'm assuming not the singing!


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> I've never been to one of her shows.   What about her show is good?   I'm assuming not the singing!


I don't understand... she sounded fine in that video with her daughter, but we know she has no power in her voice and often goes off key.  Yet you couldn't tell in the video, so what is this new technology she is using, I wonder.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand... she sounded fine in that video with her daughter, but we know she has no power in her voice and often goes off key.  Yet you couldn't tell in the video, so what is this new technology she is using, I wonder.


She has an amazing voice coach Steve McKay or something like that. I think he has helped her a lot over the years to develop her craft. She’s never been a power house of a singer but I think she knows that. She’s a performer/entertainer that probably has a really nice tone so they developed that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. Huge power outage in NYC. Stay safe for those in the area!


----------



## arnott

She handed it well!              So she was supposed to have 2 back to back shows at Madison Square Garden?


----------



## lucydee

Saw her show on Friday  night  at MSG, she was phenomenal . Great show and worth every dollar  I spent to see her up close.  
Saw her mom and Alex in the audience  and her daughter  sang limitless  with her. Brought  tears to eveyone.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lucydee said:


> Saw her show on Friday  night  at MSG, she was phenomenal . Great show and worth every dollar  I spent to see her up close.
> Saw her mom and Alex in the audience  and her daughter  sang limitless  with her. Brought  tears to eveyone.


So cool to hear! I’m going this weekend! Can’t wait. 
I also like how Alex still hangs in the audience and not in her dressing room.


----------



## Love4MK

arnott said:


> She handed it well!              So she was supposed to have 2 back to back shows at Madison Square Garden?




She had a show Friday night and Saturday night.  I was at the Saturday show.  About 15-20 minutes into her set, the power went out and we had to evacuate the Garden.  She rescheduled it for last night which I was also at, lol.


----------



## arnott

I just looked up her tickets!   I didn't know she did Meet & Greets, I thought she was too big of a star for that!    I just saw Queen and Adam Lambert last week and they don't do Meet and Greets, and neither does Elton John!     So I assumed that the really big stars don't do them.


----------



## lucydee

arnott said:


> I just looked up her tickets!   I didn't know she did Meet & Greets, I thought she was too big of a star for that!    I just saw Queen and Adam Lambert last week and they don't do Meet and Greets, and neither does Elton John!     So I assumed that the really big stars don't do them.


Jlo has always done meet and greet. I remember  in Vegas  show she did it right before her show.  It's a personal  choice,  not all performers  will do them. Jlo loves and appreciates her fans.  At all her shows, she always  takes time out to thank them and talk to the audience  about how much she appreciated  the support  over  the  years.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A Facebook friend posted a video from the second row in Boston last night and WOW, she looks amazing and she is a great performer.


----------



## arnott

lucydee said:


> *Jlo has always done meet and greet.* I remember  in Vegas  show she did it right before her show.  It's a personal  choice,  not all performers  will do them. Jlo loves and appreciates her fans.  At all her shows, she always  takes time out to thank them and talk to the audience  about how much she appreciated  the support  over  the  years.



That's cool!   Just looked up how much a Meet and Greet upgrade is!     $1000.00!


----------



## arnott

Apparently Insurance said that Jennifer didn't have to do the 2nd MSG show.   They would just refund everyone and she would get paid the same:


----------



## Tivo

The ‘Hustlers’ trailer dropped.


----------



## arnott

Hustlers Trailer!      Anyone here going to see this?


----------



## lucydee

arnott said:


> Hustlers Trailer!      Anyone here going to see this?



They filmed this movie in NY for 3 months.  Saw all the girls dressed as strippers.


----------



## lucydee

arnott said:


> Hustlers Trailer!      Anyone here going to see this?



I am a huge fan of Jennifer  Lopez  so I will be there  with my girlfriends.


----------



## Tivo

I’m going to the show tonight. For those who went, what time did she take the stage? Are the doors open an hour early?


----------



## limom

She is rumored to do the super bowl next year!
YES! YES! YES!
In Miami, no less!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> She is rumored to do the super bowl next year!
> YES! YES! YES!
> In Miami, no less!



Is it her second time?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Is it her second time?


I have no clue. But her and mr 305 is what I need. Enough with the so-so acts.
https://www.etonline.com/jennifer-l...020-super-bowl-halftime-show-exclusive-128646


----------



## lucydee

Tivo said:


> I’m going to the show tonight. For those who went, what time did she take the stage? Are the doors open an hour early?


I went Friday night July  12th, she came on stage at 8:45 and the show  ended at 11:00pm.  There was a DJ playing  music at 8pm getting  the crowd pumped  up. Then the dancers came out to perform the opening  act. Jlo came to the stage at 8 :45 which was good because a lot of people were still arriving  after 8pm. So it's a good thing she gave time for everyone  to arrive. Friday night in the city is mad traffic!


----------



## lucydee

arnott said:


> Is it her second time?


No, she has never done super bowl.


----------



## Tivo

lucydee said:


> I went Friday night July  12th, she came on stage at 8:45 and the show  ended at 11:00pm.  There was a DJ playing  music at 8pm getting  the crowd pumped  up. Then the dancers came out to perform the opening  act. Jlo came to the stage at 8 :45 which was good because a lot of people were still arriving  after 8pm. So it's a good thing she gave time for everyone  to arrive. Friday night in the city is mad traffic!


Thanks! She came on stage around 8:55 and it was amazing! She killed it. You can tell she’s really come into her own. ARod was spotted in the audience. This was her 3rd night performing in a row! She’s got to be exhausted but you definitely couldn’t tell!


----------



## meluvs2shop

yes!!!! i am going this weekend! i can not wait!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> yes!!!! i am going this weekend! i can not wait!


You are gonna have such a good time!
It was so good! The arena was packed! Sold tf out.


----------



## anitalilac

limom said:


> She is rumored to do the super bowl next year!
> YES! YES! YES!
> In Miami, no less!


awesome!


----------



## arnott

Hope her Super Bowl Performance is up there with Lady Gaga's and Katy Perry's!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Hope her Super Bowl Performance is up there with Lady Gaga's and Katy Perry's!


It should be.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yeah, maybe she can perform Motown hits again.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yeah, maybe she can perform Motown hits again.


No.


----------



## anitalilac

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yeah, maybe she can perform Motown hits again.


hahaha! good one! lord no...
I hope she sings her early 2000 hits..


----------



## arnott

From her 50th Birthday Party yesterday:


----------



## prettyprincess

Wth is she wearing?


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is my kind of party but I’m in bed by 9p! Lol


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> Wth is she wearing?


Versace


----------



## meluvs2shop

She loves her Versace!

I saw old pictures of her and realized she had her teeth done. Maybe I’m oblivious and loved her smile that always assumed it was mostly natural. I’ll see if I can find the pictures. Either way, I don’t care, her teeth look great!


----------



## Compass Rose

I didn't care at all for what she was wearing, but then I realized that I was just jealous.....,lol...


----------



## Flawn08

I swear her boyfriend looks like an awfully  aging barbie ken, with his tan and pearly white teeth, idk


----------



## afsweet

she definitely doesn't look 50! good for her!


----------



## arnott

ARod's  Birthday:


----------



## limom

They are so freakin corny but I hope their love is for real!
Their whole family is so cute, they look like they genuinely all get along. Kudos to them.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> She loves her Versace!
> 
> I saw old pictures of her and realized she had her teeth done. Maybe I’m oblivious and loved her smile that always assumed it was mostly natural. I’ll see if I can find the pictures. Either way, I don’t care, her teeth look great!


She's had a lot done.  I think they have to if they want to be in front of the camera all the time.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> She's had a lot done.  I think they have to if they want to be in front of the camera all the time.



What has she had done?


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> What has she had done?


Little things, like her nose.  But I can't actually tell what she does. She does have new teeth as someone posted above.  They used to be more shapely and now the new ones are straight across.

She's 50.  She's perfection.  Close ups (and those cameras can get scarily close) don't show any imperfections and a 50 year old starts to have some sags and wrinkles and she is just perfect as I said before. Her pale brown (amber?) contacts look so pretty. 

I don't think she's blessed with an eternally youthful face, everyone gets old, I think she has the best derms and doctors.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. Hoda interviewed JEN today and said people are buzzing about her new movie and how she deserves an Oscar nod. At 50 that would be awesome especially in LaLa Land. When your career fades faster than the red soles on a pair of Loubs.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. Hoda interviewed JEN today and said people are buzzing about her new movie and how she deserves an Oscar nod. At 50 that would be awesome especially in LaLa Land. When your career fades faster than the red soles on a pair of Loubs.


I can’t wait to see the movie. JLo was really touched by the positive attention. I think that besides playing Serena, it might be the first time that she played a meaty role.
Her and A rod do not slow down. He was on ABC yesterday raving about her. Apparently, the wedding is going to be oversea.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Little things, like her nose.  But I can't actually tell what she does. She does have new teeth as someone posted above.  They used to be more shapely and now the new ones are straight across.
> 
> She's 50.  She's perfection.  Close ups (and those cameras can get scarily close) don't show any imperfections and a 50 year old starts to have some sags and wrinkles and she is just perfect as I said before. Her pale brown (amber?) contacts look so pretty.
> 
> I don't think she's blessed with an eternally youthful face, everyone gets old, I think she has the best derms and doctors.


I'm sure she has lots of help.  Also brown skin holds up better than pale skin.  Look at Rita Moreno - a force of nature.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure she has lots of help.  Also brown skin holds up better than pale skin.  Look at Rita Moreno - a force of nature.


She had help but that body is all hers. She works hard.
She always said that she does not drink/smoke and works out constantly. It paid off.
Her mother looks great too so she has good genes, as well.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. Hoda interviewed JEN today and said people are buzzing about her new movie and how she deserves an Oscar nod. At 50 that would be awesome especially in LaLa Land. When your career fades faster than the red soles on a pair of Loubs.


I do want to see the movie.  sounds like it will be entertaining and I like Constance Wu.  As far as Oscar, I'd be surprised.  This doesn't seem like the type of movie Oscar voters usually go for.  But you never know.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. Hoda interviewed JEN today and said people are buzzing about her new movie and how she deserves an Oscar nod. At 50 that would be awesome especially in LaLa Land. When your career fades faster than the red soles on a pair of Loubs.


I do want to see the movie.  sounds like it will be entertaining and I like Constance Wu.  As far as Oscar, I'd be surprised.  This doesn't seem like the type of movie Oscar voters usually go for.  But you never know.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> I do want to see the movie.  sounds like it will be entertaining and I like Constance Wu.  As far as Oscar, I'd be surprised.  This doesn't seem like the type of movie Oscar voters usually go for.  But you never know.


Probably a golden globe nom, but an Oscar is a long shot.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Probably a golden globe nom, but an Oscar is a long shot.


if the film gets nominated in any category it will give her a chance to show up on the red carpet


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> if the film gets nominated in any category it will give her a chance to show up on the red carpet


Which she would do anyway.  Especially Alex, who thrives on attention.

I guess it depends on the competition this year.  I heard she's really good in this.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Which she would do anyway.  Especially Alex, who thrives on attention.
> 
> I guess it depends on the competition this year.  I heard she's really good in this.


Oh no doubt they both love attention.  but when it comes to the Oscars don't you usually need a reason to show up?  (like your film getting noms)


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Oh no doubt they both love attention.  but when it comes to the Oscars don't you usually need a reason to show up?  (like your film getting noms)


I assumed someone like JLo, who is only getting more successful and popular with age, can go if she asked for an invite... ?  Let's see, nomination or not, we'll check back in February!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I assumed someone like JLo, who is only getting more successful and popular with age, can go if she asked for an invite... ?  Let's see, nomination or not, we'll check back in February!


not exactly sure......I suppose maybe she could be a presenter.  and maybe some people just go because they want to.  but I thought usually you didn't go if you didn't have anything nominated (and you're not presenting)

For example, with all the Oscars Meryl Streep has won, you don't see her there every year.  

We'll see.  maybe the voters will nominate her.  I would like to see the movie


----------



## MizGemma

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure she has lots of help.  ...Look at Rita Moreno - a force of nature.


The genetics don't hurt. The top pic is of her mom from yesterday, 9/11/2019. The bottom is of dad from January 2016 (couldn't find a more recent one of Mr. Lopez) Am sure they have had some work but they look fantastic! Mom will be 74 this December  and dad will be 78 this December.

.


----------



## Jayne1

MizGemma said:


> The genetics don't hurt. The top pic is of her mom from yesterday, 9/11/2019. The bottom is of dad from January 2016 (couldn't find a more recent one of Mr. Lopez) Am sure they have had some work but they look fantastic! Mom will be 74 this December  and dad will be 78 this December.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539474
> View attachment 4539475


Her mom is heading into Joan Rivers territory.  (Love Joan, miss her.)


----------



## minababe

Jennifer is just a beautiful and talented women.
I truly adore her. she is for so Long in this Business and for me never changed her acting or mood. she is always great in everything she does. I wish her nothing but the best. she is hard working für so many years and earns everything she got imo 
her only weakness are her relationships haha but nobody is perfect.

btw I love her crime Show shades of blue. is it done or is she filming more episodes?
I'm nearly at the end of Season 3.


----------



## Tivo

I’m so excited for Jennifer! She’s living her best life at 50 and proving you don’t have to roll over and give up because you’re no longer 20 something! 

Seeing ‘Hustlers’ today and will report back!


----------



## limom

Not the best review from the nytimes.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/movies/hustlers-review.html
It won’t stop me from going but I can’t see an Oscar for this type of movie


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Not the best review from the nytimes.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/movies/hustlers-review.html
> It won’t stop me from going but I can’t see an Oscar for this type of movie


Thanks for the link. 

They said the movie is lacking but JLo’s performance is not, so maybe that’s what I’ve been reading. There’s oscar buzz for her. 

I’m not going to see it until it appears on my TV.  Sounds like not enough depth.


----------



## limom

Interesting video showing her learning her pole routine.
Her body is insane. The pole teacher’s abs are out of this world.


----------



## Tivo

The movie is really good!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^thats so good to hear the movie was good!

I am so impressed by her core/upper body strength. It’s amazing how she can hold up her own body weight.


----------



## MizGemma

That's good to know about the movie. When unusual things happen to her, the Puff Daddy (P.Diddy?) nightclub shooting or the Bennifer fiasco, she never points fingers or complains. She comes out stronger. Good for her!


----------



## limom

The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Studios control the purchase and distribution of tickets to the Academy Awards.

The only Oscar buzz for JLo is the Oscar entry and FYC ad requirement written into her contract. Studios pay a fee to submit entries to the various award categories. Studios also pay for ads, primarily in trade publications, for those same candidates. Requirements to do so can be written into an artist's contract. None of that guarantees a nomination. Members of the Academy vote for the nominees. That said, there have been instances of Studios "buying" an Oscar win (see Harvey Weinstein and Gwyneth Paltrow for Shakespeare in Love).


----------



## scarlet555

limom said:


> The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
> I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.



I think it’s fake hype they hired themselves, or part of their contract... but her being in tears about it is ... good acting... lol, still not Oscar good though

Her getting an Oscar buzz for playing a stripper... WTH... have your seen her “Booty” music video?  She is a dancer, a fly girl, I mean how is she ‘playing’ a stripper?


----------



## limom

scarlet555 said:


> I think it’s fake hype they hired themselves, or part of their contract... but her being in tears about it is ... good acting... lol, still not Oscar good though
> 
> Her getting an Oscar buzz for playing a stripper... WTH... have your seen her “Booty” music video?  She is a dancer, a fly girl, I mean how is she ‘playing’ a stripper?


It is a different skill however she definitely had a big advantage in her training, imho.
I don’t know if she used a body double or not but if not, her body is a work of art.
She looks PHENOMENAL. Her booty man, I would give up ice-cream for life.
It is a fun movie but Jlo comes across as herself, basically.
The best part of the film is the fashion. I love the way her character dresses. Cheap and expensive at the same time.
It is a good time movie and I have always liked movies who do not devalue women especially those in the sex industry. This movie does not, imho.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
> I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.


The star of the movie is JLo’s BODY, lol!


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> The star of the movie is JLo’s BODY, lol!


TRUE


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
> I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.


I like Constance.  I think she steals the show on Fresh Off the Boat - somewhat like Michel J Fox did on Family Ties years ago


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
> I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.


I like Constance.  I think she steals the show on Fresh Off the Boat - somewhat like Michel J Fox did on Family Ties years ago


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I like Constance.  I think she steals the show on Fresh Off the Boat - somewhat like Michel J Fox did on Family Ties years ago


She is really good in that role.
She is nuanced which is not what I can say about Jennifer.
Plus I don’t see her and think Constance. 
For Jlo to get an Oscar, she needs to get a good role but far, far from herself.
Maybe a meaty bio?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She is really good in that role.
> She is nuanced which is not what I can say about Jennifer.
> Plus I don’t see her and think Constance.
> For Jlo to get an Oscar, she needs to get a good role but far, far from herself.
> Maybe a meaty bio?


maybe she needs to do a role where she can look ugly - like charlize theron and nicole kidman


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> The star of the movie is definitely Constance, imo.
> I don’t see what the Oscar talk is all about but over all it is a decent film.


I love Constance Wu!


----------



## limom

Bish still got It.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...c-versace-gown-milan-fashion-week/2389653001/


----------



## Ljlj

Wowowow! That body!


----------



## Grande Latte

A couple more photos. I can't believe she still has this dress in the closet. It's THE JLO DRESS. I have the shorter version and I still have it in my closet!


----------



## Antonia

J. Lo will be doing the Super Bowl half time show with Shakira!!


----------



## scarlet555

Antonia said:


> J. Lo will be doing the Super Bowl half time show with Shakira!!



I heard that, I thought J Lo didn't like Shakira...  Like she was caught mimicking her or something.... I'm surprised... Love Shakira!


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> I can't believe she still has this dress in the closet. It's THE JLO DRESS. I have the shorter version and I still have it in my closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4545515
> View attachment 4545516
> View attachment 4545517
> View attachment 4545518


I read the dress was an updated version of the original.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> I read the dress was an updated version of the original.


IIRC, the original had sleeves.


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> A couple more photos. I can't believe she still has this dress in the closet. It's THE JLO DRESS.* I have the shorter version and I still have it in my closet!*
> View attachment 4545515
> View attachment 4545516
> View attachment 4545517
> View attachment 4545518



Do you wear it out?


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> Do you wear it out?


I did back then. To several weddings. 
It's somewhere in my closet. Once I find it, I might wear it again motivated by JLo. Why not? I might also have parts of it tailored to give it a modern twist.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> I heard that, I thought J Lo didn't like Shakira...  Like she was caught mimicking her or something.... I'm surprised... Love Shakira!


I love shakira too


----------



## Grande Latte

Found it. Girl, I do not lie. Mine is the shorter version and it's not as transparent as the long version. Maybe I'll shorten the sleeves a bit.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> Found it. Girl, I do not lie. Mine is the shorter version and it's not as transparent as the long version. Maybe I'll shorten the sleeves a bit.
> View attachment 4551553
> View attachment 4551554


Nice!

What you see on the runway tends to get altered to be more wearable for the stores, right?


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> *I did back then. To several weddings. *
> It's somewhere in my closet. Once I find it, I might wear it again motivated by JLo. Why not? I might also have parts of it tailored to give it a modern twist.



Did you wear it wide open like JLo to the weddings?!


----------



## prettyprincess

Grande Latte said:


> Found it. Girl, I do not lie. Mine is the shorter version and it's not as transparent as the long version. Maybe I'll shorten the sleeves a bit.
> View attachment 4551553
> View attachment 4551554


I’m sure it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> Did you wear it wide open like JLo to the weddings?!


The open neckline is low, but because it is more narrow, it leaves less room for imagination/ not as revealing. There's a slip where the skirt opens, that's sexy when you sit down, or when you're walking. There are a few crystal rhinestones they use as buttons, but not much else holds it together and the fabric is so light and thin.

I agree with *@Jayne1* I think because this dress was put on JLo for the Grammy Awards, they purposely made it more dramatic, more sheer, has more shocking value for the screen vs. what they actually put out for readywear.

If I remember correctly, this same dress came in black believe it or not. I was tempted to get the black because I thought it would be more versatile, but the SA steered me against it. Glad I got it in green. Who knew green could be sexy. Only Versace could make green sexy.


----------



## Jayne1

Jennifer Lopez just launched her 25th (!) fragrance.  It's called Promise and was released on Thursday at Ulta and will be available in stores on Sept. 28th.

 Why not do just one or two classic, timeless fragrances.  Quality over quantity.

I know, she makes more money this way but does she really need it?  We are such a wasteful planet, just making something for the moment, to be thrown away and on to the next.

https://wwd.com/beauty-industry-new...ollar-fragrance-franchise-promise-1203316086/


----------



## Compass Rose

Jayne1 said:


> Jennifer Lopez just launched her 25th (!) fragrance.  It's called Promise and was released on Thursday at Ulta and will be available in stores on Sept. 28th.
> 
> Why not do just one or two classic, timeless fragrances.  Quality over quantity.
> 
> I know, she makes more money this way but does she really need it?  We are such a wasteful planet, just making something for the moment, to be thrown away and on to the next.
> 
> https://wwd.com/beauty-industry-new...ollar-fragrance-franchise-promise-1203316086/


Because in just 9 years she will be pushing 60....and we all know how fast time flies..   gotta make hay when the sun shines.....


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## lucydee

Grande Latte said:


> Found it. Girl, I do not lie. Mine is the shorter version and it's not as transparent as the long version. Maybe I'll shorten the sleeves a bit.
> View attachment 4551553
> View attachment 4551554


This dress is gorgeous! You need to wearbit, it's too beautiful  to hang in a closet.
I am sure you will rock this dress! I wish I had one.


----------



## V0N1B2

I heard Jenny got some new bling bling.  

again


----------



## Grande Latte

Dang!


----------



## Rouge H

I love it when it’s more important to help others.❤️
Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez donate year's worth of food to Tennessee elementary students
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/24/entertainment/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriguez-donate-food/index.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rouge H said:


> I love it when it’s more important to help others.❤️
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez donate year's worth of food to Tennessee elementary students
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/24/entertainment/jennifer-lopez-alex-rodriguez-donate-food/index.html


Love this!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Dang!
> View attachment 4570384
> View attachment 4570385


I don't know what the hell this lady is doing with her body but damn she looks so so so good. I not mad at her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is not a recent video, but just looking at her she’s so beautiful. She has gorgeous eyes too.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> This is not a recent video, but just looking at her she’s so beautiful. She has gorgeous eyes too.



She's stunning, but those are contacts.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

If only I could stop eating pizza


----------



## meluvs2shop

~Fabulousity~ said:


> If only I could stop eating pizza


Yup! I’m having some tonight.


----------



## meluvs2shop

JLO looks a little different here. Can’t pinpoint why/where. Cute family pic tho.


----------



## Luv n bags

meluvs2shop said:


> JLO looks a little different here. Can’t pinpoint why/where. Cute family pic tho.




My opinion, I think her jaw and chin area look sharp.  Like a V-line surgery.

Off topic, who is the hot guy on the right?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Miso Fine said:


> My opinion, I think her jaw and chin area look sharp.  Like a V-line surgery.
> 
> Off topic, who is the hot guy on the right?


Yeah, something looks off to me. Anywho, that’s Arod’s x wife in the picture with her husband. They have a child together too. Not pictured.


----------



## Compass Rose

Something definitely happened there.......that jaw......


----------



## arnott

Jlo is the new face of Coach!  Finally they collaborate with someone good.  I remember last time I was at Coach and picked up a bag the SA told me it was a collaboration with Selena Gomez!     I put that bag down so fast!      Anyone interested in the Coach X JLo bags?


----------



## arnott

I don't know why people think ARod's ex's husband is hot.  He looks like Mark Cuban!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^maybe it’s his dimples? I think he’s cute. He probably looks even better in person.


----------



## daisychainz

arnott said:


> Jlo is the new face of Coach!  Finally they collaborate with someone good.  I remember last time I was at Coach and picked up a bag the SA told me it was a collaboration with Selena Gomez!     I put that bag down so fast!      Anyone interested in the Coach X JLo bags?



At least I can believe Selena carries a Coach bag (and she did for months and months after the collab was announced). I don't think JLo will give up her Bs and Ks for Coach for months on end, lol. A partnership should at least be believable! Selena and her age group is better for Coach - Chloe Moretz, etc. I bet JLo cost them a fortune. JLo has really cool stuff at Kohls though so I bet the designs will be super nice. I have seen JLo in Youtube videos collaborating on designs with people, she is super picky and involved.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm excited to see what jlo brings to the coach colab. I do agree with the poster above that Selena colab is more believable because she's more likely to carry a coach and her demographic will bring in new customers to the brand. I used to love coach and they got so over the top with monogram every thing and the quality went downhill quickly.  They've definitely stepped it up the past few years with going back to the basics of what made them popular good quality leather bags. I've just purchased my first coach bag in over 10 years and it should arrive this week. I got the cassie I've eyed it since it came out and waited for a color I wanted.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love that even at her age in Hollywood she’s still cashing in those checks! Get it, girl!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> I love that even at her age in Hollywood she’s still cashing in those checks! Get it, girl!


Me too! I admire her for her hustle.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm excited to see what jlo brings to the coach colab. I do agree with the poster above that Selena colab is more believable because she's more likely to carry a coach and her demographic will bring in new customers to the brand. I used to love coach and they got so over the top with monogram every thing and the quality went downhill quickly.  *They've definitely stepped it up the past few years with going back to the basics of what made them popular good quality leather bags. I've just purchased my first coach bag in over 10 years and it should arrive this week.* I got the cassie I've eyed it since it came out and waited for a color I wanted.



I  totally forgot that the bag I'm carrying around now IS a Coach bag!   It's the collaboration they did with Disney with the Spooky Eyes.  My bag gets lots of compliments and it's a great bag to take to concerts since it's cross body.   It's been to 5 concerts this year and I only got it this Spring!   It's a nice good quality leather and holds up even when it gets rained on.


----------



## arnott

daisychainz said:


> At least I can believe Selena carries a Coach bag (and she did for months and months after the collab was announced). *I don't think JLo will give up her Bs and Ks for Coach for months on end, lol.* A partnership should at least be believable! Selena and her age group is better for Coach - Chloe Moretz, etc. I bet JLo cost them a fortune. JLo has really cool stuff at Kohls though so I bet the designs will be super nice. I have seen JLo in Youtube videos collaborating on designs with people, she is super picky and involved.



Bs are Birkins and Ks are?   I really hope she carries the hell out of her Coach bags!      I hope with the collaboration with JLo they are going for a more grown up audience because having it geared towards 20 year olds makes me run the other way.


----------



## nicole0612

arnott said:


> Bs are Birkins and Ks are?   I really hope she carries the hell out of her Coach bags!      I hope with the collaboration with JLo they are going for a more grown up audience because having it geared towards 20 year olds makes me run the other way.



Kelly  for Grace Kelly.


----------



## daisychainz

arnott said:


> Bs are Birkins and Ks are?   I really hope she carries the hell out of her Coach bags!      I hope with the collaboration with JLo they are going for a more grown up audience because having it geared towards 20 year olds makes me run the other way.


K's for Hermes Kelly  I think you're right they might be wanting an older audience, or at least someone considered hip/cool/fashionable. And it's interesting that the last two spokespeople have been Latina-American singers, so perhaps they are reaching out to that audience, too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like the first video they did better. Kim- I think did more PS. I don’t get her love of constantly tweaking...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Golden Globes dress:
Her hair is giving me Main in Manhattan vibes


----------



## Jayne1

She's being so serious and Oscar nomination angling, she's not doing her open mouth red carpet posing!


----------



## prettyprincess

Her gown was a miss and her makeup was off. She looks a bit exhausted here.


----------



## arnott

I think her makeup artist was too heavy handed with the contouring.   But she still looks damn good, especially for 50 years old!


----------



## White Orchid

One day they’ll invent some false eyelashes that look even vaguely natural.


----------



## bisousx

Personally.. I don’t want natural. Give me whatever Jlo’s having.


----------



## Tivo

prettyprincess said:


> View attachment 4633822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her gown was a miss and her makeup was off. She looks a bit exhausted here.


Direct sunlight is harsh on anybody no matter the age.

she looks good!


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> Direct sunlight is harsh on anybody no matter the age.
> 
> she looks good!


Her makeup on tv was not good. Way too much bronzer. She’s naturally beautiful, she doesn’t need all that.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jayne1 said:


> She's being so serious and Oscar nomination angling, she's not doing her open mouth red carpet posing!



Please Jen, please keep it up!  No more open mouth on the red carpet in 2020.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

prettyprincess said:


> Her makeup on tv was not good. Way too much bronzer. She’s naturally beautiful, she doesn’t need all that.




Have you seen Mario (the makeup artist who introduced her to that bronzed out look)? He looks like he's painted himself (and his clients) with enough of it to cover the empire state building! Go to Youtube and see what he did to a beauty guru by the name of Tati....whew.


----------



## clydekiwi

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Have you seen Mario (the makeup artist who introduced her to that bronzed out look)? He looks like he's painted himself (and his clients) with enough of it to cover the empire state building! Go to Youtube and see what he did to a beauty guru by the name of Tati....whew.



Scott Barnes is her makeup artist


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

clydekiwi said:


> Scott Barnes is her makeup artist


I know, but Mario _used to be_ her makeup artist.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Was it Mario that introduced her the bronzy look? I thought Scott is the one that initiated the glowy/bronzy look that we all went gaga over years ago.


----------



## limom

Jlo can do no wrong!
Can’t wait for the Super Bowl. Between her and Shakira, it is going to be fun.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG her daughter was a part of the half time show! Love it I can't imagine doing that at such a young age.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m never eating a carb again


----------



## scarlet555

Jennifer killed it!  I felt bad for Shakira whose performance felt like a marching band performance compared to JLO.  JLO is 50 years old and and on top of her game with her body, hair, dancing, choreography... everything was impeccable.  I am a Shakira fan, but she was very underwhelming.  You can’t even compare the two, JLO was polished and aced it.  Shakira opened for JLO for sure.


----------



## wantitneedit

I thought both of them were equally fantastic and am fans of them both. Now i need to step away from the icecream!


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> Jennifer killed it!  I felt bad for Shakira whose performance felt like a marching band performance compared to JLO.  JLO is 50 years old and and on top of her game with her body, hair, dancing, choreography... everything was impeccable.  I am a Shakira fan, but she was very underwhelming.  You can’t even compare the two, JLO was polished and aced it.  Shakira opened for JLO for sure.


I prefer Shakira....love her dancing and think she's adorable.  I know everyone thinks Jennifer is a force of nature at 50 (and her pole dancing was good) but Shakira isn't that much younger.  I think she's 43.


----------



## chowlover2

They were both amazing. Didn't Shakira have a baby a few months ago? Best halftime show in years. And Emme's voice at 11!


----------



## wantitneedit

Sent the clip to DH. He has Shakira on his laminated list (see Friends for reference!) and may now put JLO on it too!!!!


----------



## bisousx

People are clutching their pearls over the halftime show. I loooved it, made me want to get out of my seat and dance!


----------



## limom

It was perfect for 305.
Great fun and those two women were incredible.
Like everyone mentioned already, good bye Leonidas, hello boiled veggies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

eh, I really feel like to BRING the 305, it would have been nice to see Pitbull, Trick and Trina,  shoot maybe throw in a little 2 Live Crew.  

When I think of Miami, neither J Lo nor Shakira come to mind.  Also, would have been cool for Ja to come in on his part with J Lo's biggest song and Wylclef with Shakira.


----------



## limom

Are they Roc Nation artists?
I was hoping for Pitbull.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Are they Roc Nation artists?
> I was hoping for Pitbull.....


who J Lo and Shakira? no, not on Roc Nation


----------



## TC1

Ehh.... I dunno, JLo does a Vegas show, so this was kind of just a snipet from that. Sharkia I haven't seen in years.. but it wasn't that great IMO. *shrug*


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> who J Lo and Shakira? no, not on Roc Nation


Thanks. Heard a rumor that Shakira was booked thru Roc Nation.
Maybe the other artists are still boycotting?(like Riri).


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Thanks. Heard a rumor that Shakira was booked thru Roc Nation.
> Maybe the other artists are still boycotting?(like Riri).


you are right... Shakira is Roc Nation


----------



## gazoo

They both looked beautiful, strong and fit.


----------



## queennadine

Both women looked great, but I was not fan of the pole dancing or crotch shots. If my LO was older, I wouldn’t have let her watch. Just not appropriate family viewing, IMO. 
Plus they’re both clearly very talented women. They have more to offer than their sexuality.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t view her pole dancing as stripper pole dancing at all. I didn’t even think it was provocative. What I saw was an insanely fit and strong woman putting on a show. I’ve seen raunchy pole dancing and JLO’s was not that, IMO. lol 

Awesome performance by both ladies. And for her gorgeous LO to sing, Born in the USA while Shakira on drums, JLo wearing American and Puerto Rican flag ...damn that was so epic!


----------



## Compass Rose

queennadine said:


> Both women looked great, but I was not fan of the pole dancing or crotch shots. If my LO was older, I wouldn’t have let her watch. Just not appropriate family viewing, IMO.
> Plus they’re both clearly very talented women. They have more to offer than their sexuality.


You hit the nail on the head for me.  Didn't need to see the hoochie coochie.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t view her pole dancing as stripper pole dancing at all. I didn’t even think it was provocative. What I saw was an insanely fit and strong woman putting on a show. I’ve seen raunchy pole dancing and JLO’s was not that, IMO. lol
> 
> Awesome performance by both ladies. And for her gorgeous LO to sing, Born in the USA while Shakira on drums, JLo wearing American and Puerto Rican flag ...damn that was so epic!


I didn't think the pole dancing was raunchy but I did think there was a bit more than necessary attention to crotches


----------



## mrsinsyder

DC-Cutie said:


> eh, I really feel like to BRING the 305, it would have been nice to see Pitbull, Trick and Trina,  shoot maybe throw in a little 2 Live Crew.
> 
> When I think of Miami, neither J Lo nor Shakira come to mind.  Also, would have been cool for Ja to come in on his part with J Lo's biggest song and Wylclef with Shakira.


Thank you... as a born and bred Miami girl, I was super disappointed! I thought we'd at LEAST get some Pitbull!


----------



## RueMonge

queennadine said:


> Both women looked great, but I was not fan of the pole dancing or crotch shots. If my LO was older, I wouldn’t have let her watch. Just not appropriate family viewing, IMO.
> Plus they’re both clearly very talented women. They have more to offer than their sexuality.


Exactly my feeling. They have so much more to offer. Shock me with your talent, because this was meh even for an old lady like me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Pitbull did perform at the Super Bowl yesterday he just wasn’t part of the halftime show.


----------



## Rouge H

The singing was ok, the dancing was outstanding, the costumes left a lot to be desired or nothing left for the imagination. 
I agree they have more to offer than their sexuality.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I loved it but my 13 year old got super embarrassed watching it with us!


----------



## MACBA

both disgusting and a very boring and playback show. Also the choreography was cheap. What about their outfits? they're not 20yo anymore, they looked pretty wasted. They proved they can't sing, dance and perform.


----------



## sdkitty

MACBA said:


> both disgusting and a very boring and playback show. Also the choreography was cheap. What about their outfits? they're not 20yo anymore, they looked pretty wasted. They proved they can't sing, dance and perform.


really?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Ehh.... I dunno, JLo does a Vegas show, so this was kind of just a snipet from that. Sharkia I haven't seen in years.. but it wasn't that great IMO. *shrug*



I agree.   I just watched it and was underwhelmed.   I do like how they were repping for the middle aged women though!   I would love to see Queen + Adam Lambert do the halftime show!


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> I didn't think the pole dancing was raunchy but I did think there was a bit more than necessary attention to crotches



You mean right here?


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> You mean right here?



Ha......I mean really?  now matter how good you may look you are a 50-year-old mom


----------



## Jayne1

Once I saw JLo's daughter, I was hoping for her father to do a short appearance too. lol

But Marc Anthony sings live and I guess they wouldn't be able to adjust the audio for a live singer.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> eh, I really feel like to BRING the 305, it would have been nice to see Pitbull, Trick and Trina,  shoot maybe throw in a little 2 Live Crew.
> 
> When I think of Miami, neither J Lo nor Shakira come to mind.  Also, would have been cool for Ja to come in on his part with J Lo's biggest song and Wylclef with Shakira.




OKAYYYY As a Miami girl I was hoping for Luke or Trina, Trick daddy was just arrested lol 

Pitbull is new 305 so I could of done without him.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Once I saw JLo's daughter, I was hoping for her father to do a short appearance too. lol
> 
> But Marc Anthony sings live and I guess they wouldn't be able to adjust the audio for a live singer.


 Love this comment


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> Ha......I mean really?  now matter how good you may look you are a 50-year-old mom



I'd rather not see a 20 year old do that either so for me it's nothing to do with age.   That being said, I don't know why people here are shocked by her outfits, isn't this her normal stage attire?  It's not any more revealing that what she's worn in previous performances.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## bisousx

thank you JLo! Not even joking, she makes me feel less afraid of growing old.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4656558



I'm not bothered by  them showing skin but what bothers me is that the people who don't like it are accused of being jealous.   Every.  Time.   It's just like when people didn't like Meghan Markle they were accused of being jealous.    I'm just sick of people thinking that is always the reason whenever people don't like someone.   Whenever I don't like someone, it's not because I'm jealous.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> thank you JLo! Not even joking, *she makes me feel less afraid of growing old.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656665



Exactly my thoughts!     She's redefining what it means to be 50 years old.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Once I saw JLo's daughter, I was hoping for her father to do a short appearance too. lol
> 
> But Marc Anthony sings live and I guess they wouldn't be able to adjust the audio for a live singer.



So her daughter was lip singing too?   I thought it was live because Jennifer didn't sound very good (as usual).


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> OKAYYYY As a Miami girl I was hoping for Luke or Trina, Trick daddy was just arrested lol
> 
> Pitbull is new 305 so I could of done without him.


I think TPTB decided to put a spotlight on the Latin culture. Maybe Amara la Negra would have been more their speed.
Trick Daddy is a bit under the weather right now (besides being locked up), he claims lupus.


----------



## arnott

My Dad had never seen Shakira before and was all impressed by her dancing!   He didn't understand why I wasn't impressed by the Superbowl Performance.   So I emailed him the music video for Hips Don't Lie and told him it's because I had already seen all her best moves in this video a long time ago.  He emailed back and agreed that the video is better than the halftime show!   LOL!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> My Dad had never seen Shakira before and was all impressed by her dancing!   He didn't understand why I wasn't impressed by the Superbowl Performance.   So I emailed him the music video for Hips Don't Lie and told him it's because I had already seen all her best moves in this video a long time ago.  He emailed back and agreed that the video is better than the halftime show!   LOL!


Shakira in concert is something else. She sings, she dances and she plays guitar and sometimes drum.
Awesome performer all together...


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Shakira in concert is something else. She sings, she dances and she plays guitar and sometimes drum.
> Awesome performer all together...



When/where did you go to her concert?   Now I want to go!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> When/where did you go to her concert?   Now I want to go!


I saw her in Europe. I am dying to see her either in the US or Latin America. I heard that it was super fun...
She has the Eldorado concert tour coming and I am planning on going.
She has a huge catalog both in English and Spanish. So much energy and a great party.


----------



## doni

I really didn't like all that pole dancing including the crucifix poses or understand how it was necessary. Nothing to do with age. And it is not that I am a prude either. I get seedy. I get how seedy can be interesting or appealing or shocking, and how artists can can make us see the beauty that's hidden behind anything. What I don't get is the mainstreamisation of seedy. The idea that you take women who are in a position of having to sell their bodies for money and turn that into Disneyesque family entertainment for mass consumption.


----------



## limom

Jennifer feels like an imposter.


----------



## Grande Latte

Its' the energy these two produces that really shocked me. We are all told to "behave" a certain way after a certain age, what about "living" life and producing a half time show that has shock value? This is a celebration of life!

And in all seriousness, aren't JLo's exes just a little bit jealous and feeling like losers? In particular, Ben Affleck? I never liked Ben. He's always been overrated.


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh yeah, and Ben looks like this now. Like that talk show host....Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Its' the energy these two produces that really shocked me. We are all told to "behave" a certain way after a certain age, what about "living" life and producing a half time show that has shock value? This is a celebration of life!
> 
> And in all seriousness, aren't JLo's exes just a little bit jealous and feeling like losers? In particular, Ben Affleck? I never liked Ben. He's always been overrated.


Agree!!!


----------



## limom

I was entertained from beginning to end. 
Demi sang her heart out and then those two Dynamos came along.
What else can one expect from a Super Bowl performance?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Oh yeah, and Ben looks like this now. Like that talk show host....Jimmy Kimmel.
> View attachment 4656849


Agree again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bisousx said:


> thank you JLo! Not even joking, she makes me feel less afraid of growing old.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656665


The first pic is soooooo funny!!!


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> I was entertained from beginning to end.
> Demi sang her heart out and then those two Dynamos came along.
> What else can one expect from a Super Bowl performance?


Actual singing? LOL I don't care either way...but lip syncing and ass shaking was just "meh" to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Grande Latte said:


> Oh yeah, and Ben looks like this now. Like that talk show host....Jimmy Kimmel.
> View attachment 4656849



I’m not a fan either, and I’m from Boston! I actually think that’s a fairly forgiving picture of him, compared to some of the ones you seen out there right after his relapses


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Actual singing? LOL I don't care either way...but lip syncing and ass shaking was just "meh" to me.


Demi Lovato did not sing live?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Demi Lovato did not sing live?


..sorry was refering to the halftime performance


----------



## daisychainz

limom said:


> Demi Lovato did not sing live?


No. It was recorded many days before.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It's not uncommon for a national anthem on a stage that size to be pre-recorded, and I don't fault her for it. The acoustics for singing in a stadium that size are horrible.  For such a high profile performance, people are looking for perfection, and pre-recording ensures it's delivered.  Whether she sung it in the moment or pre-recorded it, it was still Demi singing and she nailed it!
To me, the same goes for performances like J-Lo and Shakira gave. It's extremely difficult to dance like that and maintain the breath to sound great singing. So I don't shade performers who go with a recorded track in order to up the quality of the performance ... I'd rather extend MAJOR respect to the rare performer who can sing while dancing at that level.


----------



## Parmeriga

She's gorgeous and I love the dress!


----------



## LemonDrop

It’s interesting how we all saw the same thing and interpret different ways. I NEVER even realized it was a stripper pole or thought stripper or felt uncomfortable. All I thought was JLo works incredibly hard to stay fit and she can do amazing things with her fit body. I’m 47 and feel positive about being fit and active while getting my AARP discount in the coming years.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> It’s interesting how we all saw the same thing and interpret different ways. I NEVER even realized it was a stripper pole or thought stripper or felt uncomfortable. All I thought was JLo works incredibly hard to stay fit and she can do amazing things with her fit body. I’m 47 and feel positive about being fit and active while getting my AARP discount.


You and me both.


----------



## limom

LibbyRuth said:


> It's not uncommon for a national anthem on a stage that size to be pre-recorded, and I don't fault her for it. The acoustics for singing in a stadium that size are horrible.  For such a high profile performance, people are looking for perfection, and pre-recording ensures it's delivered.  Whether she sung it in the moment or pre-recorded it, it was still Demi singing and she nailed it!
> To me, the same goes for performances like J-Lo and Shakira gave. It's extremely difficult to dance like that and maintain the breath to sound great singing. So I don't shade performers who go with a recorded track in order to up the quality of the performance ... I'd rather extend MAJOR respect to the rare performer who can sing while dancing at that level.


Can’t think of anyone pulling that type of stunts while singing...
It is jumping and moving non stop. Anyone would be out of breath after a while. Never mind singing along.
Perhaps prime Janet and maybe Pink.


----------



## bag-mania

*Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## daisychainz

LemonDrop said:


> It’s interesting how we all saw the same thing and interpret different ways. I NEVER even realized it was a stripper pole or thought stripper or felt uncomfortable. All I thought was JLo works incredibly hard to stay fit and she can do amazing things with her fit body. I’m 47 and feel positive about being fit and active while getting my AARP discount in the coming years.


It was 100% a stripper pole. I had the unfortunate opportunity to watch Hustlers and she is a stripper in that show doing the exact same moves as she did in the Superbowl. Her routine was identical, even the outfit she wore onstage for that routine was similar in the movie. That was a really bad movie, I will never get that wasted time back. I was thinking she is too good for roles like that these days, but guess not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

daisychainz said:


> It was 100% a stripper pole. I had the unfortunate opportunity to watch Hustlers and she is a stripper in that show doing the exact same moves as she did in the Superbowl. Her routine was identical, even the outfit she wore onstage for that routine was similar in the movie. That was a really bad movie, I will never get that wasted time back. I was thinking she is too good for roles like that these days, but guess not.


I just felt sorry for the parents who had to cover the eyes of the young football players watching the game!


----------



## limom

It is Jlo and Shakira. What were people expecting Marie Osmond?


----------



## Compass Rose

Just as long as their half time show was billed as not safe for family viewing, I can agree that these two entertainers did what the NFL paid them to do...  And don't make me post the picture that solidifies how I feel about the performance.


----------



## bisousx

Even though I’m not her biggest fan, I realize J lo is a real role model. She’s not superhuman, model perfect or extraordinarily talented.. but she’s successful because she’s consistent and works hard. Her love life has been messy and she’s made embarrassing career moves. But she keeps going and shows up. This makes her real and relatable. She’s not blessed with talent but she does her best with everything she has. Her body wasn’t gifted to her simply because she has money - even with all the trainers, chefs and nannies, you still have to make good choices every single day to be that fit. Saying no to alcohol, junk food, and showing up at the gym when you really don’t want to, day in and day out for 50 years - it inspires me to stop complaining and blaming, put in the work, be ok with my flaws and never give up.


----------



## A1aGypsy

bisousx said:


> Even though I’m not her biggest fan, I realize J lo is a real role model. She’s not superhuman, model perfect or extraordinarily talented.. but she’s successful because she’s consistent and works hard. Her love life has been messy and she’s made embarrassing career moves. But she keeps going and shows up. This makes her real and relatable. She’s not blessed with talent but she does her best with everything she has. Her body wasn’t gifted to her simply because she has money - even with all the trainers, chefs and nannies, you still have to make good choices every single day to be that fit. Saying no to alcohol, junk food, and showing up at the gym when you really don’t want to, day in and day out for 50 years - it inspires me to stop complaining and blaming, put in the work, be ok with my flaws and never give up.



I really like the way you looked at this!


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Even though I’m not her biggest fan, I realize J lo is a real role model. She’s not superhuman, model perfect or extraordinarily talented.. but she’s successful because she’s consistent and works hard. Her love life has been messy and she’s made embarrassing career moves. But she keeps going and shows up. This makes her real and relatable. She’s not blessed with talent but she does her best with everything she has. Her body wasn’t gifted to her simply because she has money - even with all the trainers, chefs and nannies, you still have to make good choices every single day to be that fit. Saying no to alcohol, junk food, and showing up at the gym when you really don’t want to, day in and day out for 50 years - it inspires me to stop complaining and blaming, put in the work, be ok with my flaws and never give up.


And she motivates My old my azz to get to the gym. Period. Bikini season is coming and I want to like what I see.


Compass Rose said:


> Just as long as their half time show was billed as not safe for family viewing, I can agree that these two entertainers did what the NFL paid them to do...  And don't make me post the picture that solidifies how I feel about the performance.


I would expect the NFL to have clear the performance.
The pictures are more graphic than the video, imo.
Yes, these women were wearing dancewear/leotards.
 However, I did not see any private parts and did not think the performance was overly vulgar.
There was no grinding on anyone and no one mimicked self satisfaction.


----------



## daisychainz

Compass Rose said:


> Just as long as their half time show was billed as not safe for family viewing, I can agree that these two entertainers did what the NFL paid them to do...  And don't make me post the picture that solidifies how I feel about the performance.


They got paid $0.00  it's standard for all the NFL halftime performers. They all do it for the publicity, even Beyonce and Timberlake and Jackson got nothing. I think the NFL places a lot of restrictions on what they can/cannot do and many performers refuse because of that.


----------



## Compass Rose

limom said:


> And she motivates My old my azz to get to the gym. Period. Bikini season is coming and I want to like what I see.
> 
> I would expect the NFL to have clear the performance.
> The pictures are more graphic than the video, imo.
> Yes, these women were wearing dancewear/leotards.
> However, I did not see any private parts and did not think the performance was overly vulgar.
> *There was no grinding on anyone and no one mimicked self satisfaction.*


Limom...I'm going to PM you......   can't do it from my phone.....


----------



## doni

LemonDrop said:


> It’s interesting how we all saw the same thing and interpret different ways. I NEVER even realized it was a stripper pole or thought stripper or felt uncomfortable. All I thought was JLo works incredibly hard to stay fit and she can do amazing things with her fit body. I’m 47 and feel positive about being fit and active while getting my AARP discount in the coming years.


Agree we are all different. But a stripper pole is a stripper pole. The fact that it becomes possible that people would watch a performer doing stripper moves on a stripper pole and don’t make the connection with real strippers doing stripper moves on a stripper pole rather proves my point about the banalization of seedy.

All this doesn’t detract from my general admiration of JLo’s energy, determination, and freakingly great shape.


----------



## Tivo

bisousx said:


> Even though I’m not her biggest fan, I realize J lo is a real role model. She’s not superhuman, model perfect or extraordinarily talented.. but she’s successful because she’s consistent and works hard. Her love life has been messy and she’s made embarrassing career moves. But she keeps going and shows up. This makes her real and relatable. She’s not blessed with talent but she does her best with everything she has. Her body wasn’t gifted to her simply because she has money - even with all the trainers, chefs and nannies, you still have to make good choices every single day to be that fit. Saying no to alcohol, junk food, and showing up at the gym when you really don’t want to, day in and day out for 50 years - it inspires me to stop complaining and blaming, put in the work, be ok with my flaws and never give up.


This is such a great post! So well said.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> It is Jlo and Shakira. What were people expecting Marie Osmond?


Used to love Marie Osmond when she was younger.  Not anymore though.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I think Shakira and J-Lo did great.  I enjoyed it........I agree that the crotch shots were a little weird....weird enough for me to notice....

I was taken by Shakira though....she was smiling the whole time and looked like she was having the time of her life.....she is soooo cute!!  And I'm glad she sang in spanish (well very little).


----------



## scarlet555

http://www.justjared.com/2020/02/04...nick-lachey-which-happened-after-their-split/







I don't care what anyone says
i'm gonna look like this at 50... or die trying lol

The immaculate, unstoppable Jennifer Lopez, best performance of super bowls for me...

So what it's a pole, a stripper pole...
It's Jennifer Lopez, you don't want a risque outfit or performance, don't put on her in the super bowl halftime.  She's gonna kill it the way she knows how.


----------



## LemonDrop

Don’t strippers eventually take their clothes off? Like isn’t that the main thing that separates strippers and non-strippers?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Actual singing? LOL I don't care either way...but lip syncing and ass shaking was just "meh" to me.



Agree.       Lady Gaga was better.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Can’t think of anyone pulling that type of stunts while singing...
> It is jumping and moving non stop. Anyone would be out of breath after a while. Never mind singing along.
> Perhaps prime Janet and maybe Pink.



Did you see Lady Gaga's Superbowl performance?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Even though I’m not her biggest fan, I realize J lo is a real role model. She’s not superhuman, model perfect or extraordinarily talented.. but she’s successful because she’s consistent and works hard. Her love life has been messy and she’s made embarrassing career moves. But she keeps going and shows up. This makes her real and relatable. *She’s not blessed with talent but she does her best with everything she has. *Her body wasn’t gifted to her simply because she has money - even with all the trainers, chefs and nannies, you still have to make good choices every single day to be that fit. Saying no to alcohol, junk food, and showing up at the gym when you really don’t want to, day in and day out for 50 years - it inspires me to stop complaining and blaming, put in the work, be ok with my flaws and never give up.



True!


----------



## chowlover2

Gaga wasn’t 50 either! Or 43. Both women gave it all they had. After lackluster Justin Timberlake and Maroon 5, I would watch the 2 ladies all day long!


----------



## limom

Don’t see any difference between the performance of those two women and the  “wholesome” performance of cheerleaders....
Ass shaking?
Shakira performed expertly many steps and moves of both Latin and Arabic dances.
And J-Lo ,while not the best singer or actress is a good dancer. She was a Fly girl after all.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Did you see Lady Gaga's Superbowl performance?


I had completely forgot about her. 
yes, her performance was great. 
Did she really sing all the way thru?


----------



## doni

limom said:


> Don’t see any difference between the performance of those two women and the  “wholesome” performance of cheerleaders....
> Ass shaking?
> Shakira performed expertly many steps and moves of both Latin and Arabic dances.
> And J-Lo ,while not the best singer or actress is a good dancer. She was a Fly girl after all.



My daughter is a cheerleader. She is competing in our national team. I can guarantee you nothing that she does even slightly resembles JLo’s pole dancing..
And I do like belly dancing and Shakira’s take on it. But it just has nothing to do with competitive cheerleading.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> My daughter is a cheerleader. She is competing in our national team. I can guarantee you nothing that she does even slightly resembles JLo’s pole dancing..
> And I do like belly dancing and Shakira’s take on it. But it just has nothing to do with competitive cheerleading.


There is no denying that cheer leaders are athletes, however when I look at my local professional teams, I see no difference as far as costumes nor suggestive moves. 
Even some College squads are pretty raunchy. 
This does not mean that the women on that team have questionable values or behaviors. They are providing entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less, imho.
Shout, some of those strippers/pole dancers are athletes on their own rights.
If pole dancing gives me a body like Jlo, so be it and where do I sign up?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I truly don't see that much of a difference between what JLo did with the pole and what Pink does in her acrobatics.  JLo used a pole, Pink uses a harness, but the moves are essentially the same. It's quite different from what happens on a pole in a strip club.


----------



## Grande Latte

People are going to talk about this performance FOR YEARS!!!


----------



## limom

Janet Jackson and her wardrobe malfunction has been eclipsed.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> There is no denying that cheer leaders are athletes, however when I look at my local professional teams, I see no difference as far as costumes nor suggestive moves.
> Even some College squads are pretty raunchy.
> This does not mean that the women on that team have questionable values or behaviors. They are providing entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less, imho.
> Shout, some of those strippers/pole dancers are athletes on their own rights.
> If pole dancing gives me a body like Jlo, so be it and where do I sign up?


Well, I have seen my teenager daughter perform countless times and have never witness her or any other of the girls doing anything raunchy. She has also never worn a costume like JLos while performing, or I may have missed it. They certainly didn’t make me pay for one. But I guess you know better than me. 
Of course whether pole dancing and cheerleading have similarities or not doesn’t detract for the rest of your arguments and opinions.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> Well, I have seen my teenager daughter perform countless times and have never witness her or any other of the girls doing anything raunchy. She has also never worn a costume like JLos while performing, or I may have missed it. They certainly didn’t make me pay for one. But I guess you know better than me.
> Of course whether pole dancing and cheerleading have similarities or not doesn’t detract for the rest of your arguments and opinions.


Please know that it is nothing personal, we just happen to have different opinion on that matter.
Let’s agree to disagree.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Cheerleading is actually a very good analogy. Cheerleading has a couple facets - the groups that are attempting to make it athletic and a legitimate sport and the groups that use it to titillate (looking at you NFL and NHL).

It’s the same for pole dancing. Yes, you’ll see strippers on poles (and god bless them, it is incredibly difficult) but there are also pole dancing competitions and clubs around North America who see it as a legitimate form of dance where it is all about athleticism. I’ve actually personally seen it incorporated by a national ballet program as well.

As for the costumes, this was Miami and a celebration of Latin culture. The costumes were nothing more than you would see in Rio at Carnival. Surely to goodness, the thousands of people who participate in that are not all “seedy”.  Here they were wearing skin coloured full leotards. There was no risk of a vag falling out on national television.

Sure Lopez grabbed her crotch. But countless numbers of male performers have done that for time immortal. Why is it problematic when a woman does it?  It all feels a bit pearl clutching any “slut-shame-y” to me.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion and this is just mine-  if your children were old enough to be up at that time and you felt like you had to cover their eyes, better shut down the internet at your home because they will see worse within the first few clicks.


----------



## Rouge H

It is what it is-A Super Bowl half-time show....nothing more nothing less.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> Please know that it is nothing personal, we just happen to have different opinion on that matter.
> Let’s agree to disagree.


I don't take it personally at all!  Nothing ever wrong with civilized discussion .
Totally see @A1aGypsy points too. From my perspective, it is not that I think JLo's performance was shocking, but rather the remarkable fact that it wasn't. I am just fascinated by (what I perhaps mistakenly see as a very American) ability to make anything, no matter how sordid, _wholesome_.  Turn movements designed to make horny men depart with their money into calorie-burning gymnastics and voila, everything is bubble-pink again. It reminds me of that Graham Greene character who didn't want to go North because 'they make love for their health up there'. I guess the competitive athletic cheerleading which my (very Americanized daughter) practices is in some way an example of this too.

It may well be nothing wrong with this, and indeed, my taste for the sordid staying sordid and dark is that, the taste of someone who grew up in the 80s in a rainy town as a wannabe goth. The only thing I wonder is, when you blur the boundaries, it becomes less clear where the boundaries are. Things like Weinstein, how sex works as currency in Hollywood, the Prince Andrew story... are maybe examples of this. Not because there hasn't been transnational sex like forever, but before it was clearer to everyone when a transaction was involved (either in sex or  in marriage), whereas now there is this dangerous ambiguity... I don't know if I making any sense, but I see it with my teenage daughter, I feel like she lives in a much more complex reality in that regard.


----------



## daisychainz

doni said:


> I don't take it personally at all!  Nothing ever wrong with civilized discussion .
> Totally see @A1aGypsy points too. From my perspective, it is not that I think JLo's performance was shocking, but rather the remarkable fact that it wasn't. I am just fascinated by (what I perhaps mistakenly see as a very American) ability to make anything, no matter how sordid, _wholesome_.  Turn movements designed to make horny men depart with their money into calorie-burning gymnastics and voila, everything is bubble-pink again. It reminds me of that Graham Greene character who didn't want to go North because 'they make love for their health up there'. I guess the competitive athletic cheerleading which my (very Americanized daughter) practices is in some way an example of this too.
> 
> It may well be nothing wrong with this, and indeed, my taste for the sordid staying sordid and dark is that, the taste of someone who grew up in the 80s in a rainy town as a wannabe goth. The only thing I wonder is, when you blur the boundaries, it becomes less clear where the boundaries are. Things like Weinstein, how sex works as currency in Hollywood, the Prince Andrew story... are maybe examples of this. Not because there hasn't been transnational sex like forever, but before it was clearer to everyone when a transaction was involved (either in sex or  in marriage), whereas now there is this dangerous ambiguity... I don't know if I making any sense, but I see it with my teenage daughter, I feel like she lives in a much more complex reality in that regard.


I see that we've become desensitized over the years. The more raunch you see every day in media, and on celebs (i.e. Kartrashians), the less it matters when you see it each subsequent time. You just start to accept women grinding on wrecking balls and poles as normal, and even tame compared to other things we see. I guess similar to wholesome in the sense that  we begin to normalize everything and see it as ok. The only thing I really noticed was that JLo looked like a giant next to Shakira; I never realized Shakira was that petite.


----------



## EMMY

I have to chime in...I loved the show..In MY OPINION I thought Shakira rocked and stole the show.. but I always thought she was very talented.  She can sing,  play lots of instruments WELL, and is a great dancer...That girl can move just how does she do that lol!!! I was surprised I had forgotten a lot of her songs..JLO..meh...Is she gorgeous? Yep...am I jealous? No...but to me she's just not very talented and relies on her looks and fame for adulation..She didn't even sing a lot if ...She puts on an awesome show tho gotta give her that...But when she kept grabbing her crotch and drawing attention to it I actually lost a lot of respect for her...no need for that and I am FAR from being a prude...I mean we are screaming for equal pay and we want equality and to be recognized for our capabilities and not our gender right? So when she grabbed her cooch and kept doing it I was like oh brother...nice... gotta let everyone know you hold the sex card...to me it's like double talking...pick a lane please.....I did enjoy the show and of course I admire everyone who stays in shape because it's HARD to as we age...but I don't feel the need to argue about it because it's like everything else..it is what it is...JMHO


----------



## Flatsy

EMMY said:


> But when she kept grabbing her crotch and drawing attention to it I actually lost a lot of respect for her...no need for that and I am FAR from being a prude...I mean we are screaming for equal pay and we want equality and to be recognized for our capabilities and not our gender right?


Agreed.  The multiple crotch flashes and "look at our butts!" stuff was just too much, especially for an all-ages show.  It felt particularly demeaning to me when contrasted with the two male performers, who came on covered head to toe like they were dressed for a bank heist.   They were just there for their talent and nobody expected them to put on a stripper pole show.

And I hate all the memes and declarations that if you didn't love it, you must be hyper-conservative, ultra-religious, weird, or just a bad person.  It's not s***-shaming or anti-woman to not particularly care for crotch flashing as a form of entertainment.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Flatsy said:


> Agreed.  The multiple crotch flashes and "look at our butts!" stuff was just too much, especially for an all-ages show.  It felt particularly demeaning to me when contrasted with the two male performers, who came on covered head to toe like they were dressed for a bank heist.   They were just there for their talent and nobody expected them to put on a stripper pole show.
> 
> And I hate all the memes and declarations that if you didn't love it, you must be hyper-conservative, ultra-religious, weird, or just a bad person.  It's not s***-shaming or anti-woman to not particularly care for crotch flashing as a form of entertainment.



In all fairness, to describe the performance as including a stripper pole does kind of border on slut shaming. I don't know how anyone was surprised that was a part of the show given the accolades she got for Hustlers and the focus that movie got for her perfecting the dancing with a pole. I believe she's incorporated it into her Vegas show, and it was not a surprise at all to me that it was part of the Super Bowl show. I expected it.  It surprised me that so many people passionately believed she deserved an Oscar nomination for that movie. But it didn't surprise me that as well as she mastered the dancing that she's continuing to use it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Please.  Levine showed us his ugly tats.  Who asked for that?  I'd rather see anything and everything Shakira and Jenny Lo show us.


----------



## Flatsy

LavenderIce said:


> Please.  Levine showed us his ugly tats.  Who asked for that?  I'd rather see anything and everything Shakira and Jenny Lo show us.


I hated Adam Levine's shirtlessness too, and also thought it made him look really lame that he had to resort to that.  It's not an either-or.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I liked the show, but I will admit that my 13-year-old got super embarrassed watching it in the same room with us, and was burying her head in the pillow during the crotch shots.


----------



## EMMY

IMHO LOL....The stripper pole didn't bother me at all...Seriously not everyone that knows how to perform on  that thing is a stripper for a living....TBH I wish I had one of those in my home...I think it would be a blast to work out on it and it would be a good one...put on some cool music and go!  Every human being is sexual and needs to feel that side...didn't see the movie but I will at some point...JLo admittedly mastered that...She was mostly tasteful and I don't remember her using it as a sex tool haha...I'm gathering it takes incredible strength and balance to do that....JMHO


----------



## arnott

doni said:


> I really didn't like all that pole dancing *including the crucifix poses *or understand how it was necessary. Nothing to do with age. And it is not that I am a prude either. I get seedy. I get how seedy can be interesting or appealing or shocking, and how artists can can make us see the beauty that's hidden behind anything. What I don't get is the mainstreamisation of seedy. The idea that you take women who are in a position of having to sell their bodies for money and turn that into Disneyesque family entertainment for mass consumption.



I didn't realize that was a crucifix pose,  I thought she was just putting her arms out!



limom said:


> Janet Jackson and her wardrobe malfunction has been eclipsed.



Why?  That actually was scandalous and needed apologies issued.  This was just meh.    



A1aGypsy said:


> Cheerleading is actually a very good analogy. Cheerleading has a couple facets - the groups that are attempting to make it athletic and a legitimate sport and the groups that use it to titillate (looking at you NFL and *NHL*).



Wait,  the NHL has Cheerleaders?!



EMMY said:


> *IMHO LOL....The stripper pole didn't bother me at all*...*Seriously not everyone that knows how to perform on  that thing is a stripper for a living*....TBH I wish I had one of those in my home...I think it would be a blast to work out on it and it would be a good one...put on some cool music and go!  Every human being is sexual and needs to feel that side...didn't see the movie but I will at some point...JLo admittedly mastered that...She was mostly tasteful and I don't remember her using it as a sex tool haha...I'm gathering it takes incredible strength and balance to do that....JMHO



Same here.  It's not like she was grinding against or licking the pole!   She climbed to the top and put her arms out, and then she made her body perpendicular to the pole.   Nothing sexual there!   What's the big deal?        It was more a display of strength than anything.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not trying to get political, but I strongly admired Jennifer and Shakira for the Born in the USA segment.  Shakira on drums, Emme on vocals and Jennifer with the PR flag with the kids in cages.  That message resonates more than skimpy costumes, crotch shots or pole dance.


----------



## bisbee

I didn’t see the halftime show, but decided to watch it on YouTube after reading comments here.  
To tell you the truth...I was bored.


----------



## Lounorada

bisbee said:


> I didn’t see the halftime show, but decided to watch it on YouTube after reading comments here.
> *To tell you the truth...I was bored*.


Ditto. Glad to see I wasn't the only one who was bored by the performance!
For me, especially during Shakira's solo part at the start. Watching it, it felt like she got more performance time than JLo. Just before JLo came out, I was starting to wonder if something happened and she had to cancel being the headliner


----------



## arnott

I know I'm in the minority but I don't like how she included her daughter in her Superbowl Performance.     That just screams Nepotism.


----------



## k5ml3k

arnott said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I don't like how she included her daughter in her Superbowl Performance.     That just screams Nepotism.



Eek...not gonna lie, I agree


----------



## scarlet555

arnott said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I don't like how she included her daughter in her Superbowl Performance.     That just screams Nepotism.


 
yeah completely...


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m older so I had Cher in her Turn Back Time video and watched that numerous times on MTV as a kid. I think Cher desensitized me! Lol


----------



## Chamber Doll

I'm a big football fan and hardly pay attention to the half time shows.

But as a Latina I kind of had an extra interest in watching them perform.  In the back of my head I was thinking please don't do anything bad or embarrassing....lol   I was curious if they were going to embrace their Latina-ness (if that makes any sense)

I was happy.....their performance was enthusiastic and energetic....I found myself cheering them on like a football player.....I was like yessssss you go Shakira/Jen!!!!

Shakira was my favorite of the two


----------



## bisousx

Mine too.. Shakira is just so cute


----------



## arnott

Does anyone know who this woman is with Jennifer's Mom?   People were saying it's Shakira's Mom, so I googled and it's not.


----------



## Chamber Doll

arnott said:


> Does anyone know who this woman is with Jennifer's Mom?   People were saying it's Shakira's Mom, so I googled and it's not.




Patrick Mahomes' (KC QB) mom


----------



## arnott

Chamber Doll said:


> Patrick Mahomes' (KC QB) mom



Thank you!   Ok,  I can see how she can be a Mom to a 24 year old.   When people were saying it's Shakira's Mom,  it blew my mind that she would be the Mom to a 43 year old!


----------



## Grande Latte

Chamber Doll said:


> I'm a big football fan and hardly pay attention to the half time shows.
> 
> But as a Latina I kind of had an extra interest in watching them perform.  In the back of my head I was thinking please don't do anything bad or embarrassing....lol   I was curious if they were going to embrace their Latina-ness (if that makes any sense)
> 
> I was happy.....their performance was enthusiastic and energetic....I found myself cheering them on like a football player.....I was like yessssss you go Shakira/Jen!!!!
> 
> Shakira was my favorite of the two



Yeah, throughout the show I was thinking Latina power and before the show JLo had talked about trying to incorporate Miami into her collaboration. 

I saw energy, passion, sexuality, and LOTS of hardwork/ discipline. The duo can really wow a crowd.


----------



## Chamber Doll

bisousx said:


> Mine too.. Shakira is just so cute



When I saw them at their press conference it made me like her even more.  Look at how chill she looks...lol

I just want to hang out with her while watching football and drinking beers.


----------



## scarlet555

Chamber Doll said:


> When I saw them at their press conference it made me like her even more.  Look at how chill she looks...lol
> 
> I just want to hang out with her while watching football and drinking beers.
> 
> View attachment 4659700



I thought Shakira looked like JLO’s late personal assistant who just rolled out of bed.   The way she looked was bit of a prelude to her performance which was very mediocre compared to her previous great performances.  JLO’s make up was a bit much.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thought it was awesome. And I am no JLo fan. Shakira was amazing. JLo was good.


----------



## arnott

What?


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> What?




If she can be in that shape at 50, she can show off ALL SHE WANTS. Wow.


----------



## M_Butterfly

EXACTLY !!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> What?



Hot dayum!


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if her boobs are real?   The looked a lot smaller in her I'm Real music video.


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> Anyone know if her boobs are real?   The looked a lot smaller in her I'm Real music video.



I think so but don’t know... I wondered too. My boobs are bigger since my 20s and no boob job, but I’m not the same size as I was then either. I was a 0-2 in my 20s. Ahhhh to be young again. Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> What?



This looks photoshopped and blurred and filtered. She's fit, but this photo is her imagined self.


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Of course she's had work done on her boobs.  Maybe not implants...maybe fat grafting...but she's 50 and has carried twins.  Her body is reflection of hard work and a team of people who work hard on her.


----------



## trigirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This looks photoshopped and blurred and filtered. She's fit, but this photo is her imagined self.



Yeah. Definitely looks like it’s been tweaked. We all know she’s in great shape but I’m not buying that that’s all her unfiltered.


----------



## limom

Filters or no filters, boob jobs or not, she looks fitter than many women in their twenties, imho.
A total inspiration for women over 50 like myself!


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Filters or no filters, boob jobs or not, she looks fitter than many women in their twenties, imho.
> A total inspiration for women over 50 like myself!



Yes. True inspiration. Makes me want to work hard, look good, and live my life, rather than just simply resigning to my age.


----------



## Bastetan

She looks tired, really tired


----------



## Tivo

Bastetan said:


> She looks tired, really tired


Pic?


----------



## limom

Her and A-Rod are attempting to buy the Mets. I hope that they succeed. A-Rod really turned around his life...
From dope dealer to team owner.
He owes his cousin big time.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> Her and A-Rod are attempting to buy the Mets. I hope that they succeed. A-Rod really turned around his life...
> From dope dealer to team owner.
> He owes his cousin big time.


Dope dealer?! I never knew this.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I don’t really care for JLo for various reasons but she doesn’t bother me. I do feel like her booty is overhyped as is her dancing and singing but I will always love her portrayal in Selena. She did very good in that. She’s not a bad actress actually. Although I don’t think she has given any award worthy acting, I think that’s where she excels the most.


----------



## limom

Winter’sJoy said:


> Dope dealer?! I never knew this.


Steroids?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> Steroids?


Well that would make sense. Didn’t think about that. I never kept up with him.


----------



## limom

Winter’sJoy said:


> Well that would make sense. Didn’t think about that. I never kept up with him.


He got kicked out of the fields for a while for juicing/selling.
I guess you are not from NY or a yankee fan, huh?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> He got kicked out of the fields for a while for juicing/selling.
> I guess you are not from NY or a yankee fan, huh?


You guessed correctly  . I guess he rehabbed his image, huh?


----------



## limom

Winter’sJoy said:


> You guessed correctly  . I guess he rehabbed his image, huh?


Big times. JLo is part of the rehab.
his cousin is doing time for him.
He had the best lawyers money can buy and obviously, he is super shrewd.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> Big times. JLo is part of the rehab.
> his cousin is doing time for him.
> He had the best lawyers money can buy and obviously, he is super shrewd.


Wow I knew none of this. I hope the cousin was well compensated. How long does he have to serve?


----------



## Bastetan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This looks photoshopped and blurred and filtered. She's fit, but this photo is her imagined self.


The body is perfect for her age, but she looks tired in the face.


----------



## M_Butterfly

limom said:


> Big times.* JLo is part of the rehab.*
> his cousin is doing time for him.
> He had the best lawyers money can buy and obviously, he is super shrewd.



Agree that JLo is probably part of his rehab. Ms. Lopez, at least on paper, explicitly requires her image is not associated with alcohol, drugs or cigarettes.  My previous company had a business deal with her and I tell you the clauses were all toward the preservation of her image, in a good way though.


----------



## Jayne1

Winter’sJoy said:


> Dope dealer?! I never knew this.


I know about his suspension for (unrepentant) performance-enhancing drug use, his dealings with some extremely shady people, his cheating and constant lying... but I never read he was a dealer.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jayne1 said:


> I know about his suspension for (unrepentant) performance-enhancing drug use, his dealings with some extremely shady people, his cheating and constant lying... but I never read he was a dealer.


Cheating and constant lying? Does he have kids, divorced?


----------



## Jayne1

Winter’sJoy said:


> Cheating and constant lying? Does he have kids, divorced?


Yes, he has an ex and children. I read he did some unethical things in business and he lied for years saying he never used PEDs.

Anyway, I said from the beginning, that Lopez is a huge step up for him and the best thing he could do to rehabilitate his image.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, he has an ex and children. I read he did some unethical things in business and he lied for years saying he never used PEDs.
> 
> Anyway, I said from the beginning, that Lopez is a huge step up for him and the best thing he could do to rehabilitate his image.


Do you think they will marry... and stay together lol?


----------



## PewPew

Winter’sJoy said:


> Do you think they will marry... and stay together lol?



Growing up, my sister was obsessed with J.Lo & I followed baseball, so between us I’ve read a bunch about this pair. Even though Jen considers herself a romantic & has previously rushed into marriage (& engagements that don’t always progress, like Ben Affleck), I think she’s enjoying the romance of being engaged to A-rod and may take her time before marrying #4.

She has to know about A-rod’s cheating history (he cheated on his wife with Madonna, among others when with the Yankees). Even though she’s known to live cleanly, I don’t think she’d be bothered by his admitted cheating (steroid & other performance-enhancing drug use) in the past.

Tangent— She’d understand that steroids / cheating is “the cost of doing business which everyone does,” just as she’s known for doing in her music, where she’s stolen tracks from other artists. For her first album, her BF powerful producer P.Diddy confiscated songs from the label that had been written for other artists. And if they’d already been recorded/released, he paid the original writers to essentially plagerize themselves for her album. For example, “her” first hit “If I Gave my Love” was boldly plagiarized from Chante Moore’s “If I Gave Love” by same writers, so no one will sue.

Back to romance— Her last husband (singer Marc Anthony) had a history of womanizing and was rumored to have both cheated on J.Lo  & *with* J.Lo when he was married to former Ms Universe Dayanara Tores. (J.Lo and Marc were friends for years before dating.) Like Marc, A-rod has a huge ego, but J.Lo is the bigger star internationally, so he may not like being Mr. JLo & eventually step out. No matter what happens, he owes her a huge debt for repairing his reputation. Other athlete cheats who made tens of millions a year like Lance Armstrong & Mark McGuire still get heckled when they go in public 10+ years later.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think they are better off trying to stay as life partners, rather than marry.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

PewPew said:


> Growing up, my sister was obsessed with J.Lo & I followed baseball, so between us I’ve read a bunch about this pair. Even though Jen considers herself a romantic & has previously rushed into marriage (& engagements that don’t always progress, like Ben Affleck), I think she’s enjoying the romance of being engaged to A-rod and may take her time before marrying #4.
> 
> She has to know about A-rod’s cheating history (he cheated on his wife with Madonna, among others when with the Yankees). Even though she’s known to live cleanly, I don’t think she’d be bothered by his admitted cheating (steroid & other performance-enhancing drug use) in the past.
> 
> Tangent— She’d understand that steroids / cheating is “the cost of doing business which everyone does,” just as she’s known for doing in her music, where she’s stolen tracks from other artists. For her first album, her BF powerful producer P.Diddy confiscated songs from the label that had been written for other artists. And if they’d already been recorded/released, he paid the original writers to essentially plagerize themselves for her album. For example, “her” first hit “If I Gave my Love” was boldly plagiarized from Chante Moore’s “If I Gave Love” by same writers, so no one will sue.
> 
> Back to romance— Her last husband (singer Marc Anthony) had a history of womanizing and was rumored to have both cheated on J.Lo  & *with* J.Lo when he was married to former Ms Universe Dayanara Tores. (J.Lo and Marc were friends for years before dating.) Like Marc, A-rod has a huge ego, but J.Lo is the bigger star internationally, so he may not like being Mr. JLo & eventually step out. No matter what happens, he owes her a huge debt for repairing his reputation. Other athlete cheats who made tens of millions a year like Lance Armstrong & Mark McGuire still get heckled when they go in public 10+ years later.


Now we’re talking! You are hitting on a lot of reasons why I don’t care for especially your second paragraph. She used every man to advance her career. Ben for movies (although I think she really wanted to marry him too, Ben looked good during that time too), Diddy for music and fashion. She pretty much owe her most liked songs to Ashanti and rode the black hip hop wave until she benefited then moved on to Marc to tap into the Latino music market. Her dancing is lackluster too and her body overhyped. Ugh okay I’m done.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, he has an ex and children. I read he did some unethical things in business and he lied for years saying he never used PEDs.
> 
> Anyway, I said from the beginning, that Lopez is a huge step up for him and the best thing he could do to rehabilitate his image.


It seems he benefits the most from the pairing. That’s unusual for JLo. Usually she does the using except for her first marriage and that Casper guy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always doubt weddings will happen when the engagement is super long. I don’t think they will marry or Katy Perry / Orlando Bloom.


----------



## PewPew

lanasyogamama said:


> I always doubt weddings will happen when the engagement is super long. I don’t think they will marry or Katy Perry / Orlando Bloom.



I do think there’s a kind of celebrity romanticism around long engagements that don’t progress to marriage. There’s always a buzz about “when’s the wedding,” even when you’ve been engaged over a decade and have kids like Emma Bunton (Baby Spice), and Goldie Hawn & Kurt Russell aren’t engaged but they’ve been together 30+ yrs and still get press coverage about their romance. When you’re unmarried and gush about your partner it’s celeb news, but post-marriage, you get the E-news people rolling their eyes like when Justin Beiber talks about his wife Hayley Baldwin


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I know about his suspension for (unrepentant) performance-enhancing drug use, his dealings with some extremely shady people, his cheating and constant lying... but I never read he was a dealer.


He was procuring ped to the entire team. This is why the yankees Organization  and the fans were so mad at him.
He was an exceptional player, he did not need to use steroids, imo.
He is a huge partier also....I wonder if his abuse damaged his equipment at all.


Winter’sJoy said:


> Now we’re talking! You are hitting on a lot of reasons why I don’t care for especially your second paragraph. She used every man to advance her career. Ben for movies (although I think she really wanted to marry him too, Ben looked good during that time too), Diddy for music and fashion. She pretty much owe her most liked songs to Ashanti and rode the black hip hop wave until she benefited then moved on to Marc to tap into the Latino music market. Her dancing is lackluster too and her body overhyped. Ugh okay I’m done.


She is not the best dancer/singer but Jennifer works her azz off. She dropped Diddy because they were arrested and she was told to drop him for her career.
How did Diddy help her with fashion?
The man who really made her is her manager, Benny Medina.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

limom said:


> He was procuring ped to the entire team. This is why the yankees Organization  and the fans were so mad at him.
> He was an exceptional player, he did not need to use steroids, imo.
> He is a huge partier also....I wonder if his abuse damaged his equipment at all.
> 
> She is not the best dancer/singer but Jennifer works her azz off. She dropped Diddy because they were arrested and she was told to drop him for her career.
> How did Diddy help her with fashion?
> The man who really made her is her manager, Benny Medina.


I agree she worked hard to get where she is but I do think she was calculating and dealt with people that could help her in some way. And I’m not necessarily knocking her for that but I don’t care for how she used Ashanti and the hip hop community.

I don’t knock her for dropping Diddy for what happened but I believe she would have dropped him eventually anyway. Diddy’s Sean Jean apparel was very hot during that time and he had connections in the fashion industry and it was during that time she launched her own.

Yes, Benny obviously has a lot to do with her success but Mariah Carey still doesn’t know her lol.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> He was procuring ped to the entire team. This is why the yankees Organization  and the fans were so mad at him.
> He was an exceptional player, he did not need to use steroids, imo.
> He is a huge partier also....I wonder if his abuse damaged his equipment at all.
> 
> She is not the best dancer/singer but Jennifer works her azz off. She dropped Diddy because they were arrested and she was told to drop him for her career.
> How did Diddy help her with fashion?
> The man who really made her is her manager, Benny Medina.


wonder if he gave us partying....she seems to be a very healthy clean living type


----------



## Tivo

Winter’sJoy said:


> It seems he benefits the most from the pairing. That’s unusual for JLo. Usually she does the using except for her first marriage and that Casper guy.


ARod definitely isn’t using JLo for a come up. He’s a huge star in his own right. He’s been a sportscaster for years, he’s friends with just about everybody. He’s very good with his money. He’s dated a ton of celebrities including Cameron Diaz. He’s always tended to date successful women around his own age because he likes being around driven people.

sure he likes the shine, they both do. I think that’s why they work. They are each other’s equal.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Tivo said:


> ARod definitely isn’t using JLo for a come up. He’s a huge star in his own right. He’s been a sportscaster for years, he’s friends with just about everybody. He’s very good with his money. He’s dated a ton of celebrities including Cameron Diaz. He’s always tended to date successful women around his own age because he likes being around driven people.
> 
> sure he likes the shine, they both do. I think that’s why they work. They are each other’s equal.


I agree. Two attention seeking Leos  .  They do compliment one another.


----------



## Grande Latte

Dang!


----------



## MCF

Grande Latte said:


> Dang!




*DANG!*


----------



## meluvs2shop

Calling all you skin experts out there bc I know she’s dropping JLo Beauty. What has she done to her face? Yes, I think some of it is genetics, but I’m now starting to think not all of it is. She’s passed 50 and no bags under her eyes, no loose skin, no lines...her skin is TAUT! I need to know what she had done! I want it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Calling all you skin experts out there bc I know she’s dropping JLo Beauty. What has she done to her face? Yes, I think some of it is genetics, but I’m now starting to think not all of it is. She’s passed 50 and no bags under her eyes, no loose skin, no lines...her skin is TAUT! I need to know what she had done! I want it.





I would not recommend looking to celebrities for skin care advice. While they are very beautiful, they just don’t have the knowledge of science or experience with people skin to talk about it or create products. 

Caroline Hirons is a British skin care expert and just put out an amazing book called “Skin Care The Ultimate No Nonsense Guide”. I highly recommend.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I would not recommend looking to celebrities for skin care advice. While they are very beautiful, they just don’t have the knowledge of science or experience with people skin to talk about it or create products.
> 
> Caroline Hirons is a British skin care expert and just put out an amazing book called “Skin Care The Ultimate No Nonsense Guide”. I highly recommend.


I think @meluvs2shop was talking about some sort of ps or cosmetic procedures.  I'm sure JLo has the best resources available, plus she is a darker skinned woman so that's an advantage compared to us pale skins.
Not saying the book you recommended wouldn't be helpful to people.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I think @meluvs2shop was talking about some sort of ps or cosmetic procedures.  I'm sure JLo has the best resources available, plus she is a darker skinned woman so that's an advantage compared to us pale skins.
> Not saying the book you recommended wouldn't be helpful to people.



Gotcha! The book actually does include a chapter on what she calls “tweakments”, but absolutely, JLo has had the best of the best for a long time now.


----------



## A1aGypsy

She also doesn’t smoke or drink. Stays out of the sun. Is a Vegan and works out for hours a day.

Which all sounds super fun.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A1aGypsy said:


> She also doesn’t smoke or drink. Stays out of the sun. Is a Vegan and works out for hours a day.
> 
> Which all sounds super fun.



The first thing I thought of when I saw her new album cover is that she definitely didn’t have any pie on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> I think @meluvs2shop was talking about some sort of ps or cosmetic procedures.  I'm sure JLo has the best resources available, plus she is a darker skinned woman so that's an advantage compared to us pale skins.
> Not saying the book you recommended wouldn't be helpful to people.


Exactly. I wish some celebrities were more transparent. I’d love to know what PS she’s had done if any or perhaps it’s just Botox/fillers. Who knows. She’s very tight lipped about it. Her bone structure was never that defined. I’m going back to her Selena days. Now with her new skin care line she’ll never share her secrets. I’m sure she gets facials regularly too with all the best pampering.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chuck Lorre’s wife, Arielle Lorre, is super transparent about what she’s done, it’s fascinating. She has podcast episodes about it.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Calling all you skin experts out there bc I know she’s dropping JLo Beauty. What has she done to her face? Yes, I think some of it is genetics, but I’m now starting to think not all of it is. She’s passed 50 and no bags under her eyes, no loose skin, no lines...her skin is TAUT! I need to know what she had done! I want it.



It’s a filter. Filters are always my first thought.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> It’s a filter. Filters are always my first thought.


Duh I can’t believe I didn’t think of that! Totally forgot that everyone loves a good filter- especially celebrities. Often times I can definitely tell a good filter, but her most recent video clip introducing her skin care line I couldn’t tell.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> Chuck Lorre’s wife, Arielle Lorre, is super transparent about what she’s done, it’s fascinating. She has podcast episodes about it.


I’ll have to check her out.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Right before JLo joined American Idol, I remember gossip items that she'd gone to a plastic surgeon with instructions to get her face back to what it had been 20 years before.  I remember the point being made in reporting it that the reason it looked so good on her was that she was realistic in working with HER face rather that trying to make anything else happen.  I buy it - and think that with a great surgeon (and filters), many things are possible.


----------



## CobaltBlu

man.  I feel like an old fat sack.  But good for her.  *slinks off to rowing machine*


----------



## MCF

I want the darn purple blue bags under my eyes gone! If she has a trick or surgery recommendations for that I WANT IT!!!


----------



## TC1

MCF said:


> I want the darn purple blue bags under my eyes gone! If she has a trick or surgery recommendations for that I WANT IT!!!


Usually a botox/filler combo helps with that..no surgery required. Let's not forget all her pics are edited, lit and filtered to death


----------



## pixiejenna

The majority pictures we see of her are heavily airbrushed/photoshopped. When you see the rare unedited picture you can see more lines/signs of aging. She looks great and whatever work she;s had done is very natural and complementary to her. I think that she has always worked with what she has instead of trying to create something new like the  Kardashians who are extreme in their PS. She has also made taking care of herself a priority both nutrition wise and exercise which also play a huge role in looking so good as well.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Well, there goes my Botox theory. She has said that it’s “not her thing.”








						J.Lo Shows Her Natural Skin in a Makeup-Free Video & Reveals She's Never Tried Botox
					

"I haven't ever had Botox to this day..."




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

meluvs2shop said:


> Well, there goes my Botox theory. She has said that it’s “not her thing.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Lo Shows Her Natural Skin in a Makeup-Free Video & Reveals She's Never Tried Botox
> 
> 
> "I haven't ever had Botox to this day..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com



Uh huh. 

I mean, it’s awfully hard to say, “hey, I do every type of injection possible but buy my skin care, it works!”


----------



## meluvs2shop

A1aGypsy said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> I mean, it’s awfully hard to say, “hey, I do every type of injection possible but buy my skin care, it works!”


Lol! Right. Celebrities do lie all the time, but I would not be able to say a blatant lie like that if it were not true. Ppl would see right thru me. I do agree with other posters that said it’s genetics combined with her lifestyle. She treats her body very well and it definitely shows. Fo sure!


----------



## McCurlyhair

I went to a plastic surgeon to see about getting eyelid surgery for droopy eyelids and bags underneath my eyes. I ended up getting fillers and Botox instead. Took care of the bags, droopy lids and dark circles. I’m really happy with the results and surprised that it was minimally invasive.


----------



## meluvs2shop

McCurlyhair said:


> I went to a plastic surgeon to see about getting eyelid surgery for droopy eyelids and bags underneath my eyes. I ended up getting fillers and Botox instead. Took care of the bags, droopy lids and dark circles. I’m really happy with the results and surprised that it was minimally invasive.


That’s great to hear! As I’ve gotten older the area above my eye lid is beginning to sag a bit and I wondered what I can do for that. My friend is getting a full upper eye lid surgery. I know there’s a name for it but I forgot atm. I want something less invasive.


----------



## DesigningStyle

meluvs2shop said:


> Exactly. I wish some celebrities were more transparent. I’d love to know what PS she’s had done if any or perhaps it’s just Botox/fillers. Who knows. She’s very tight lipped about it. Her bone structure was never that defined. I’m going back to her Selena days. Now with her new skin care line she’ll never share her secrets. I’m sure she gets facials regularly too with all the best pampering.


I agree.  And she most likely get all the lasers done...IPL, etc.  Those are expensive and take time to get done.  Many require numerous visits.


----------



## DesigningStyle

This guy is right.  Hundreds of thousands of dollars on noninvasive treatments!


----------



## meluvs2shop

DesigningStyle said:


> This guy is right.  Hundreds of thousands of dollars on noninvasive treatments!



This was good! I use to get laser done on my face because of my rosacea. It does wonders. I never even tried the other stuff like microneedling and chemical peels. Recently, she said she’s never had Botox. She’s definitely had some work done on her cheeks and nose. Everything else could be noninvasive treatments along with her healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Grande Latte

Studio shot.


----------



## Grande Latte

Out and about.


----------



## MCF

TC1 said:


> Usually a botox/filler combo helps with that..no surgery required. Let's not forget all her pics are edited, lit and filtered to death


I'm clueless when it comes to make-up, cosmetic procedures, and plastic surgery. How does botox and or a filler get the purplish color gone from your under eyes?


----------



## TC1

MCF said:


> I'm clueless when it comes to make-up, cosmetic procedures, and plastic surgery. How does botox and or a filler get the purplish color gone from your under eyes?


I've had it done..but I don't know about the "how" lol. I would suggest a consultation with a reputable injector in your area.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The girls seem like very sweet and well rounded young ladies. And Emme is just adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DesigningStyle said:


> This guy is right.  Hundreds of thousands of dollars on noninvasive treatments!



Thank you. I always wanted to know!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DesigningStyle said:


> This guy is right.  Hundreds of thousands of dollars on noninvasive treatments!



Either way, I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## McCurlyhair

MCF said:


> I'm clueless when it comes to make-up, cosmetic procedures, and plastic surgery. How does botox and or a filler get the purplish color gone from your under eyes?


Filler under the eye makes the skin more plump so it’s not as thin and see-through. Kind of like wearing a slip under a white dress.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sunshine mama said:


> Either way, I think she's gorgeous!


She sure is.  (And, if I had the lifestyle to afford treatments like these I would be getting them done all day long!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

DesigningStyle said:


> She sure is.  (And, if I had the lifestyle to afford treatments like these I would be getting them done all day long!)


Me too


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too


Are you going to try her new products?


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> The girls seem like very sweet and well rounded young ladies. And Emme is just adorable!



Her daughter looks just like JLo's original face!

In a few years, all she needs to add is a nose job, cheek surgery, lip injections and eye surgery (yes, I watched Lorry Hill's JLo video) and she'll look just like the 2020 JLo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Her daughter looks just like JLo's original face!
> 
> In a few years, all she needs to add is a nose job, cheek surgery, lip injections and eye surgery (yes, I watched Lorry Hill's JLo video) and she'll look just like the 2020 JLo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930626


Girrrrrl, I never even heard of Lorry Hill. Now I’m in a rabbit hole with her you tube videos! Very interesting!


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Girrrrrl, I never even heard of Lorry Hill. Now I’m in a rabbit hole with her you tube videos! Very interesting!


Someone in the Meg Markle thread linked to Lorry Hill to help explain what she (Meg) had done to her face and I found it fascinating because I couldn't quite figure out what she did.  And yes, I've now gone down that rabbit hole too!  

Although JLo was more obvious in her procedures, I think everyone forgot what she used to look like.


----------



## MCF

Jayne1 said:


> Someone in the Meg Markle thread linked to Lorry Hill to help explain what she (Meg) had done to her face and I found it fascinating because I couldn't quite figure out what she did.  And yes, I've now gone down that rabbit hole too!
> 
> Although JLo was more obvious in her procedures, I think everyone forgot what she used to look like.


I'm going to take what Lorry Hill says with a grain of salt as I was looking through her videos she has one on Selena Gomez's plastic surgery and I feel Selena was/is young enough that her face went from child to adult. But here I go down the Lorry Hill rabbit hole!!


----------



## Jayne1

MCF said:


> I'm going to take what Lorry Hill says with a grain of salt as I was looking through her videos she has one on Selena Gomez's plastic surgery and I feel Selena was/is young enough that her face went from child to adult. But here I go down the Lorry Hill rabbit hole!!


You can take Lorry with a grain of salt, but you have to admit, JLo doesn't look remotely like her original face anymore.

Her daughter really does though!  Vey cute.


----------



## purseinsanity

DesigningStyle said:


> This guy is right.  Hundreds of thousands of dollars on *noninvasive treatments*!



Like "olive oil".


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> You can take Lorry with a grain of salt, but you have to admit, JLo doesn't look remotely like her original face anymore.
> 
> Her daughter really does though!  Vey cute.


It's funny to me that no matter how much PS someone has done, their kids will likely have some of their original features.  I once read a story (real or not, I don't know, but probable!) that a handsome, wealthy man married this gorgeous, athletically built woman, and was shocked when their kids came out looking...somewhat unfortunate.  He couldn't understand how, until he finally saw pictures of his wife before all her surgeries LOL!


----------



## arnott

A1aGypsy said:


> She also doesn’t smoke or drink. Stays out of the sun. Is a Vegan and works out for hours a day.
> 
> Which all sounds super fun.



She's Vegan?  I heard she was eating Ham Sandwiches at her Judge's desk on World of Dance.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Her daughter looks just like JLo's original face!
> 
> In a few years, all she needs to add is a nose job, cheek surgery, lip injections and eye surgery (yes, I watched Lorry Hill's JLo video) and she'll look just like the 2020 JLo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930626



I don't remember her having that big flat nose!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone watching Rockin Eve? JLo is performing and she has a huge bump on her temple! Anyone else see that? What is that? Doesn’t Botox do that?! Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m not a fan of her hair when it’s this blonde and her extensions are looking a little rough, BUT, can I just say that I want her energy!


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone watching Rockin Eve? JLo is performing and she has a huge bump on her temple! Anyone else see that? What is that? Doesn’t Botox do that?! Lol


No I think olive oil does that!


----------



## V0N1B2

He sure does love himself, huh.


----------



## jennlt

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone watching Rockin Eve? JLo is performing and she has a huge bump on her temple! Anyone else see that? What is that? Doesn’t Botox do that?! Lol





lanasyogamama said:


> No I think olive oil does that!


 
I remember watching an episode of RHOBH and Taylor was asking Adrienne Malouf's husband (a plastic surgeon) about the lump on her face where she had fillers injected. He told her she needed to massage it to help disperse the filler and then the lump would go away. Maybe JLo had fresh fillers?


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone watching Rockin Eve? JLo is performing and she has a huge bump on her temple! Anyone else see that? What is that? Doesn’t Botox do that?! Lol



I missed it.  Any pics?


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m not a fan of her hair when it’s this blonde and her extensions are looking a little rough, BUT, can I just say that I want her energy!



Arod's daughter seems to be enjoying this way too much and Arod too.  LOL


----------



## meluvs2shop

arnott said:


> I missed it.  Any pics?


Here’s the full clip for those interested. If you want to see what I was referring to (large bump around her temple) fast forward to around 4:00 minutes. It’s a little over 8 minutes long. I started noticing the bump on my hi def TV around 3:51. No one is talking about it. She’s a celebrity tho and very protected.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s the full clip for those interested. If you want to see what I was referring to (large bump around her temple) fast forward to around 4:00 minutes. It’s a little over 8 minutes long. I started noticing the bump on my hi def TV around 3:51. No one is talking about it. She’s a celebrity tho and very protected.




Thanks!   She collided with the camera at the 7:38 mark!


----------



## Jayne1

jennlt said:


> I remember watching an episode of RHOBH and Taylor was asking Adrienne Malouf's husband (a plastic surgeon) about the lump on her face where she had fillers injected. He told her she needed to massage it to help disperse the filler and then the lump would go away. Maybe JLo had fresh fillers?


I was busy watching her lip syncing and listening to her new urban accent, but then I looked because you mentioned it -- it looks like a strong pulling of her wig that was causing her skin to be pulled in multiple directions, across and up and resulted in a bump.

Is that the bump you were referring to or was there another one?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> I was busy watching her lip syncing and listening to her new urban accent, but then I looked because you mentioned it -- it looks like a strong pulling of her wig that was causing her skin to be pulled in multiple directions, across and up and resulted in a bump.
> 
> Is that the bump you were referring to or was there another one?


Lol I was wondering about her accent as well. Hey, but she grew up in the Bronx so she could have a New York accent -but like most actors I’m sure she had a speaking coach to help with her dialect.
The bump I was referring to was on her skin. Right near her Temple. I don’t think a wig could do that kind of bump.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol I was wondering about her accent as well. Hey, but she grew up in the Bronx so she could have a New York accent -but like most actors I’m sure she had a speaking coach to help with her dialect.
> The bump I was referring to was on her skin. Right near her Temple. I don’t think a wig could do that kind of bump.


That’s the one I was thinking about.

The skin seemed to be pulled from the wig right in that spot on her temple and I don’t know either why it would make a bump - I just thought it had something to do with the wig. lol


----------



## A1aGypsy

If you google her there are a lot of references to a bump near her temple over the years.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw online that Sephora is carrying her new skincare - with names like ,"That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit" "That Hit Single Gel-Cream Cleanser" "That Blockbuster Wonder Night Cream with Hyaluronic Acid" "JLo Beauty™ Olive Complex" and so on.

It feels very drugstore celebrity cheap fragrance type product, almost as if it's all about her name and not the product itself.

Also, what was she using years ago when people commentated on her nice skin?  Not this stuff that was just manufactured very recently.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I saw online that Sephora is carrying her new skincare - with names like ,"That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit" "That Hit Single Gel-Cream Cleanser" "That Blockbuster Wonder Night Cream with Hyaluronic Acid" "JLo Beauty™ Olive Complex" and so on.
> 
> It feels very drugstore celebrity cheap fragrance type product, almost as if it's all about her name and not the product itself.
> 
> Also, what was she using years ago when people commentated on her nice skin?  Not this stuff that was just manufactured very recently.


Wasn't it Kevyn Aucoin before he passed away?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> I saw online that Sephora is carrying her new skincare - with names like ,"That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit" "That Hit Single Gel-Cream Cleanser" "That Blockbuster Wonder Night Cream with Hyaluronic Acid" "JLo Beauty™ Olive Complex" and so on.
> 
> It feels very drugstore celebrity cheap fragrance type product, almost as if it's all about her name and not the product itself.
> 
> *Also, what was she using years ago when people commentated on her nice skin?  Not this stuff that was just manufactured very recently.*


that is so true.


----------



## Jayne1

Sephora is pushing this line. Extra points and deluxe samples.

Read the reviews. A few (very suspect) glowing ones which are being downvoted because Sephora customers know fake reviews when they see them.

I just wonder why JLo isn't doing something that she could be proud of instead of this dollar store style product with an expensive price tag and packaging.

Isn't she better than this?


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Sephora is pushing this line. Extra points and deluxe samples.
> 
> Read the reviews. A few (very suspect) glowing ones which are being downvoted because Sephora customers know fake reviews when they see them.
> .
> I just wonder why JLo isn't doing something that she could be proud of instead of this dollar store style product with an expensive price tag and packaging.
> 
> Isn't she better than this?


apparently not.....seems like no matter how much money these celebs have, it's never too much.  look an jennifer aniston.  she has huge money from Friends.  she hawks Aveeno and Living Proof and probably other products.  I guess it's hard to turn down money.  As far as the quality of the product that has J Lo's name on it, guess she must think as long as it sells....


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Sephora is pushing this line. Extra points and deluxe samples.
> 
> Read the reviews. A few (very suspect) glowing ones which are being downvoted because Sephora customers know fake reviews when they see them.
> 
> I just wonder why JLo isn't doing something that she could be proud of instead of this dollar store style product with an expensive price tag and packaging.
> 
> *Isn't she better than this?*




obviously not and it shows!!  you can tell when a celebrity really cares about a project and their products - like Rihanna and her makeup/skincare line - instead of someone like JLo who just gets paid to be the face for one.


----------



## Rouge H

Speaking of faces...while I do like Jlo, I’m getting a little burnt out seeing her everywhere in the celeb news. Is this what you do to stay revelant?


----------



## Angel1988

I don't understand why people always assume that when a celebrity brings out a skin care line, they must be using it themselves.
I think that with most, it's just a clever business project...


----------



## sdkitty

Angel1988 said:


> I don't understand why people always assume that when a celebrity brings out a skin care line, they must be using it themselves.
> I think that with most, it's just a clever business project...


absolutely.  If anyone thinks JLo's skin looks good because she uses these products, they are naive.  she has lots of help from doctors,   estheticians, etc., plus she has the genetic blessings of being PR


----------



## bisousx

I say it’s genetics alone... my friends who have the best skin wash their faces with the 3-in-1 soaps and then slather on cheap drugstore hand lotion on their faces


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> I say it’s genetics alone... my friends who have the best skin wash their faces with the 3-in-1 soaps and then slather on cheap drugstore hand lotion on their faces


I think genetics is a big part of it.  Look at Rita Moreno.  But I'm pretty sure Jennifer has also had some tweaks to keep her looking as youthful as possible.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> absolutely.  If anyone thinks JLo's skin looks good because she uses these products, they are naive.  she has lots of help from doctors,   estheticians, etc., plus she has the genetic blessings of being PR


Well, we know that, we know she’s not using her own products, but if you’re online and you see her Instagram posts and social media articles where she says she’s using her products to get that glow, then I can understand if the naïve folks out there might believe that’s why she looks the way she does. Because she's _saying _these products make her look good.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we know that, we know she’s not using her own products, but if you’re online and you see her Instagram posts and social media articles where she says she’s using her products to get that glow, then I can understand if the naïve folks out there might believe that’s why she looks the way she does. Because she's _saying _these products make her look good.


well, lying is nothing new these days


----------



## bag-princess

Someone dared to call her out on it and sais her face doesn’t move - it’s botox - to which she replied it’s just her face!   #girlplease then proceedEd to promote her line!


----------



## TC1

LOL, perhaps some of her memory was shaved off with that nose


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> LOL, perhaps some of her memory was shaved off with that nose
> 
> View attachment 4961745



Is it me or does her forehead look more wrinkled in the 'before"?


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> absolutely.  If anyone thinks JLo's skin looks good because she uses these products, they are naive.  she has lots of help from doctors,   estheticians, etc., plus she has the genetic blessings of being PR


ETA:
I love this page. You guys are on it before me! Lol 

Jennifer put a poster on blast on IG the other day when they said her forehead doesn’t move and she has no wrinkles. She said she has never gone under the knife and still has not had any Botox.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Celebs _always_ take this route when they are shilling their own skincare products.

Now....does Jennifer look good?  Damn straight.  Has she had work done? *Oh hell yes*.   But damn if it isn't good work. And reasonably subtle by Hollywood standards. 

I do laugh when they deny it - girl the internet is forever.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Celebs _always_ take this route when they are shilling their own skincare products.
> 
> Now....does Jennifer look good?  Damn straight.  Has she had work done? *Oh hell yes*.   But damn if it isn't good work. And reasonably subtle by Hollywood standards.
> 
> I do laugh when they deny it - girl the internet is forever.




yes indeed she has!!   i had to LOL about her "other JLO beauty secret" tip she gave - spend time being positive and uplifting" will keep you youthful and beautiful too!!      she really tried to turn that around and make it look like she was being attacked yet taking the high road of love and light!  all she did was skate all around the reality.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think her nose looked a little different.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw an Instagram story where she demonstrated how to use her new mask.  She took it off... and she was so surprised.  She liked it!  It's a wonderful product, look how smooth her face looks.  

I think she gave away the fact that she had never tried that mask before because she was astonished at the results.  (Which didn't look that special considering she probably has laser treatments every month.)


----------



## LavenderIce

She's singing at the inauguration right now and she does not look good for someone with a new skincare line out.


----------



## sdkitty

well I guess she has a lot of star power because I don't think she is one of the great singers and she is singing in the inauguration.......not a great singer IMO and not even primarily known as a singer


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> She's singing at the inauguration right now and she does not look good for someone with a new skincare line out.


daylight can be harsh


----------



## Jayne1

JLo cannot sing. That was lipsyncing. She's no Gaga.


----------



## TC1

ARod was on Shark Tank again as an investor.. I cannot imagine the Botox/Filler budget in that household. His face looks like someone went at it with a rolling pin.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> ARod was on Shark Tank again as an investor.. I cannot imagine the Botox/Filler budget in that household. His face looks like someone went at it with a rolling pin.


oh no, don't  you know it's all just natural (and her products)?


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> daylight can be harsh


Yeah, I guess I was disappointed that she looked so orange.


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> oh no, don't  you know it's all just natural (and her products)?


He said he wasn't able to invest in a Latina make-up line because he and "Jen" already had something in the works for that


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, I guess I was disappointed that she looked so orange.


my big disappointment was that she was included in this event....guess money talks


----------



## Annawakes

purseinsanity said:


> It's funny to me that no matter how much PS someone has done, their kids will likely have some of their original features.  I once read a story (real or not, I don't know, but probable!) that a handsome, wealthy man married this gorgeous, athletically built woman, and was shocked when their kids came out looking...somewhat unfortunate.  He couldn't understand how, until he finally saw pictures of his wife before all her surgeries LOL!


I remember this story.  It was a Korean man who married a gorgeous knockout Korean woman.  He divorced her after three kids because of the way his kids looked.  She had a lot of surgeries to look gorgeous.  It made me sad to think what the kids must have thought.


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> my big disappointment was that she was included in this event....guess money talks


She definitely did not fail at self promotion by inserting "Let's Get Loud" in between This Land is Your Land and America the Beautiful. It did not belong in a more subdued inauguration.


----------



## 1LV

sdkitty said:


> well I guess she has a lot of star power because I don't think she is one of the great singers and she is singing in the inauguration.......not a great singer IMO and not even primarily known as a singer


Agree. I’ve never even been tempted to spend a cent on her music.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> She definitely did not fail at self promotion by inserting "Let's Get Loud" in between This Land is Your Land and America the Beautiful. It did not belong in a more subdued inauguration.



  she has no cooth!  at all.  SMH


----------



## CobaltBlu

I thought her special spanish moment was kind of out of place too; and next to Gaga, she was clearly out-voiced. There has been very little mention of her on twitter compared with Gaga and of course Amanda.  I think they could have found someone unknown to belt out those tunes rather than Jlo... and it would have been a goosebumps moment, rather than a meh moment. I love JLO but I wasnt feeling it today. Also the white was kinda meh as well.


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> I thought her special spanish moment was kind of out of place too; and next to Gaga, she was clearly out-voiced. There has been very little mention of her on twitter compared with Gaga and of course Amanda.  I think they could have found someone unknown to belt out those tunes rather than Jlo... and it would have been a goosebumps moment, rather than a meh moment. I love JLO but I wasnt feeling it today. Also the white was kinda meh as well.




you know what - i honestly don't know why she was invited or why she is still considered "in"!   whenever i have seen her being interviewed she has that "i am the best" attitude when she really isn't.   i just don't understand her popularity.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bag-princess said:


> you know what - i honestly don't know why she was invited or why she is still considered "in"!   whenever i have seen her being interviewed she has that "i am the best" attitude when she really isn't.   i just don't understand her popularity.



I agree; i have nothing against her and she is holding up well to be sure. She looks great but ....
I guess that what she has going for her is longevity, consistency, and a relatively clean, scandal-free career. But she doesnt have a powerhouse voice and it did seem weird that she was there.  I don't think it was a great move because the comparisons will be inevitable and she does not come out looking/sounding all that amazing.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> you know what - i honestly don't know why she was invited or why she is still considered "in"!   whenever i have seen her being interviewed she has that "i am the best" attitude when she really isn't.   i just don't understand her popularity.


reminded me of the time she was featured in a Motown Grammy show.....so many great black singers and they had her as a main performer


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> reminded me of the time she was featured in a Motown Grammy show.....so many great black singers and they had her a a main performer




exactly!!! and i remember the backlash about it too.   there are so many other performers that are much better than her - i think she is mediocre at best.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!! and i remember the backlash about it too.   there are so many other performers that are much better than her - i think she is mediocre at best.


I guess she's popular .....not sure with what demographic....and the "job" she did today could be related to donations from her and her man
I'll say it again. IMO she is not a great singer, not a great actress or dancer.    she's a mediocre everything but considered beautiful and I guess knows how to promote herself.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I didn't get it and was like "why?".  Ariana Grande would have been a better choice. 
Mom my said she would have preferred Billie Ellish to J-Lo.   I'm not a hater of J-Lo, just not a FAN.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I say it’s genetics alone... my friends who have the best skin wash their faces with the 3-in-1 soaps and then slather on cheap drugstore hand lotion on their faces


My mother is 70 years old, and is constantly mistaken for being in her early 50s.  Her "secret"?  Washing her face with Dove or Neutrogena, using Ponds cream at night for at least the last 30 years, and wearing hats or visors when out in the sun.  That is it.  She barely has a wrinkle.  I really hope I take after her, although I'm horrible about using any cream at night!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> JLo cannot sing. That was lipsyncing. She's no Gaga.



Was that J-Lo singing? I thought it was Ashanti!


----------



## sdkitty

lovieluvslux said:


> I didn't get it and was like "why?".  Ariana Grande would have been a better choice.
> Mom my said she would have preferred Billie Ellish to J-Lo.   I'm not a hater of J-Lo, just not a FAN.


brittany howard of alabama shakes could sing circles around her but she doesn't have the looks (which should not be relevant at an event like this)


----------



## Annawakes

I’ve always heard that what J Lo doesn’t have in the singing/acting/dancing talent department.....she more than makes up for in hard work.  And that she’s a nice person.  I’ve heard.  So a solid work ethic and just being nice apparently goes a long way.  And, constantly promoting herself.  
I don’t have anything against her either, but I’m not a fan either.

OT but my grandmother ALSO used Ponds every night for like 50 years. She did not have noticeable wrinkles at 80. I’m now using Ponds every night too


----------



## Yoshi1296

Annawakes said:


> I’ve always heard that what J Lo doesn’t have in the singing/acting/dancing talent department.....she more than makes up for in hard work.  And that she’s a nice person.  I’ve heard.  So a solid work ethic and just being nice apparently goes a long way.  And, constantly promoting herself.
> I don’t have anything against her either, but I’m not a fan either.
> 
> OT but my grandmother ALSO used Ponds every night for like 50 years. She did not have noticeable wrinkles at 80. I’m now using Ponds every night too



My mother and grandmother used ponds their entire lives and both of them always look so youthful and radiant. I also use it hehe


----------



## Rouge H

Yoshi1296 said:


> My mother and grandmother used ponds their entire lives and both of them always look so youthful and radiant. I also use it hehe



it is some good stuff. My auntie worked there for over 50+ year. The Art Deco building still stands.


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> I’ve always heard that what J Lo doesn’t have in the singing/acting/dancing talent department.....she more than makes up for in hard work.  And that she’s a nice person.  I’ve heard.  So a solid work ethic and just being nice apparently goes a long way.  And, constantly promoting herself.
> I don’t have anything against her either, but I’m not a fan either.
> 
> OT but my grandmother ALSO used Ponds every night for like 50 years. She did not have noticeable wrinkles at 80. I’m now using Ponds every night too


there are lots of people who are nice and work hard but don't get the success she has....but I suppose that could be part of it.  the constant promotion could be part of it too.  maybe for her, being attractive and doing just ok at three things beats being excellent at one thing and not being as attractive


----------



## Jayne1

Annawakes said:


> I’ve always heard that what J Lo doesn’t have in the singing/acting/dancing talent department.....she more than makes up for in hard work.  And that she’s a nice person.  I’ve heard.


The only tea I've ever had about a celebrity was something about JLo and I posted it here a few years ago.

She isn't nice.  Not at all.

A friend has a charter cruise yacht in Florida and JLo and hubby (at the time) Marc Anthony were aboard for a week in high season.  My friend said JLo was very rude to the crew and very unpleasant and demanding.  Marc Anthony, on the other hand, was always polite to everyone.

I always think of her stories about JLo when I see her acting nice on camera.

By the way -- Marc Anthony!  That's who should be singing America, The Beautiful.  I love his voice!


----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> I agree; i have nothing against her and she is holding up well to be sure. She looks great but ....
> I guess that what she has going for her is longevity, consistency, and a relatively clean, scandal-free career. But she doesnt have a powerhouse voice and it did seem weird that she was there.  I don't think it was a great move because the comparisons will be inevitable and she does not come out looking/sounding all that amazing.


all the chatter I heard on tv news, etc afterwards was about Gaga, not JLo


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> My mother is 70 years old, and is constantly mistaken for being in her early 50s.  Her "secret"?  Washing her face with Dove or Neutrogena, using Ponds cream at night for at least the last 30 years, and wearing hats or visors when out in the sun.  That is it.  She barely has a wrinkle.  I really hope I take after her, although I'm horrible about using any cream at night!





Annawakes said:


> I’ve always heard that what J Lo doesn’t have in the singing/acting/dancing talent department.....she more than makes up for in hard work.  And that she’s a nice person.  I’ve heard.  So a solid work ethic and just being nice apparently goes a long way.  And, constantly promoting herself.
> I don’t have anything against her either, but I’m not a fan either.
> 
> OT but my grandmother ALSO used Ponds every night for like 50 years. She did not have noticeable wrinkles at 80. I’m now using Ponds every night too





Yoshi1296 said:


> My mother and grandmother used ponds their entire lives and both of them always look so youthful and radiant. I also use it hehe





Rouge H said:


> it is some good stuff. My auntie worked there for over 50+ year. The Art Deco building still stands.
> View attachment 4964423



I guess we all vouch for Ponds


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I guess we all vouch for Ponds



I will tell you what I have been using lately that is a miracle product. I have extremely dry skin and even more due to medication I take. So I started using the La Mer oil thing and it's unbelievable.

Back to your regularly scheduled Lopez discussion.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Surely they booked her before the botched slide on New Year’s Eve.

Was this photo shoot really necessary? Of course, she does indeed look great.








						Jennifer Lopez drapes herself across fiancé Alex Rodriguez
					

Dazzling in her white ensemble, Jennifer looked stunning as she draped herself across the athlete before recruiting her manager Benny Medina




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I will tell you what I have been using lately that is a miracle product. I have extremely dry skin and even more due to medication I take. So I started using the La Mer oil thing and it's unbelievable.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Lopez discussion.


my dermatologist is a big fan of aquaphor.....I used it to help heal a PS scar.  It's sticky so only good at night, not when you're going anywhere


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> my dermatologist is a big fan of aquaphor.....I used it to help heal a PS scar.  It's sticky so only good at night, not when you're going anywhere



I use Aquaphor a lot. They recommend it to you when you have radiation. I couldn't use it. My skin was so itchy it was unbelievable and Aquaphor made it worse. I do put it on every time I shower on my feet and then put socks on. It keeps my heels from cracking.


----------



## Swanky

Not interested in JLo but wanna pop in and say I LOVE Aquaphor!! lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I will tell you what I have been using lately that is a miracle product. I have extremely dry skin and even more due to medication I take. So I started using the La Mer oil thing and it's unbelievable.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Lopez discussion.


I was hoping you'd say olive oil


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> Not interested in JLo but wanna pop in and say I LOVE Aquaphor!! lol


LOL me too!  My dermatologist gave it to me when I was a kid because I was a Chapstick addict and it wasn't doing a thing.  Aquaphor has been a life saver.  You can put it on anywhere if you can handle the stickiness.  Now I sound like the dad from My Big Fat Greek Wedding with the Windex


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I use Aquaphor a lot. They recommend it to you when you have radiation. I couldn't use it. My skin was so itchy it was unbelievable and Aquaphor made it worse. I do put it on every time I shower on my feet and then put socks on. It keeps my heels from cracking.


yes I used it when I was getting radiation.  never tried on my feel yet


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Not interested in JLo but wanna pop in and say I LOVE Aquaphor!! lol


I get a big jar (8 oz?) from WM and it lasts a long time .  also got a tube for use on lips when travelling.....not the teeny tube they sell for lips but one that's still portable and a better value


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rouge H said:


> it is some good stuff. My auntie worked there for over 50+ year. The Art Deco building still stands.
> View attachment 4964423



omg very cool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My biggest complaint about J-Lo performing wasn't with her less than outstanding singing ability, but rather her complete tone deafness in how she was dressed.  Over 400k people dead of covid 19 which is still spreading like wildfire, millions out of work and can barely feed their families, and she shows up dripping in diamonds.  Not a good look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cavalier Girl said:


> My biggest complaint about J-Lo performing wasn't with her less than outstanding singing ability, but rather her complete tone deafness in how she was dressed.  Over 400k people dead of covid 19 which is still spreading like wildfire, millions out of work and can barely feed their families, and she shows up dripping in diamonds.  Not a good look.


Don’t be fooled by the rocks that she’s got!


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> My biggest complaint about J-Lo performing wasn't with her less than outstanding singing ability, but rather her complete tone deafness in how she was dressed.  Over 400k people dead of covid 19 which is still spreading like wildfire, millions out of work and can barely feed their families, and she shows up dripping in diamonds.  Not a good look.


I honestly didn't pay attention when she was on... shes not worth watching for me


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> yes I used it when I was getting radiation.  never tried on my feel yet



Did you have breast cancer?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hate to say this as a quasi feminist but to still be that relevant in your 50s- that says something! Let’s face it, if you are in your 50s in Hollywood AND a female they treat it as your one step away from your coffin. JLo has a great team around her bc it seems she’s not going anywhere. I would be exhausted if I were her but you can tell she loves the spotlight.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> Not interested in JLo but wanna pop in and say I LOVE Aquaphor!! lol


Now I may need to try especially during the harsh winters of living in the northeast.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Now I may need to try especially during the harsh winters of living in the northeast.


good stuff and not expensive


----------



## scarlet555

Lol with the comments, if she is not singing live at the inauguration, she and Britney can share a best lip syncing trophy.  Loved Lady Gaga and Katy Perry!  Don’t get me started with JLO’s makeup on the day of inauguration, it’s not even lighting a issue, I can’t believe she hires people to look like that.


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> Lol with the comments, if she is not singing live at the inauguration, she and Britney can share a best lip syncing trophy.  Loved Lady Gaga and Katy Perry!  Don’t get me started with JLO’s makeup on the day of inauguration, it’s not even lighting a issue, I can’t believe she hires people to look like that.


Her lip syncing was excellent in the movie _Selena_. She started her career with lip syncing.


----------



## Jayne1

By the way, just about everyone lip-synchs at the inauguration.

With the cold, wind and just being outside - even Itzhak Perlman and Yo-Yo Ma faked playing their violin and cello at O's inauguration.

So someone like JLo who can’t sing at the best of times, in the best of conditions, certainly wasn’t singing live outside on a cold winters day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh Alex Alex Alex...once a cheat always a cheat? Is that how the saying goes. Anyway, she’s denying anything happened and maybe nothing did happen. But why are they talking? What’s their back story? She looks just like his type too. See, ladies and gents it doesn’t matter how gorgeous you are and what you bring to the table. Some ppl will still cheat. Regardless.


----------



## TC1

Wasn't it Chris Rock that said "Show me the most beautiful woman in the world, and I'll show you a man who's tired of f*cking her" 
Not that J-Lo is...but still..this always pops in my head when I see stuff like this


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh Alex Alex Alex...once a cheat always a cheat? Is that how the saying goes. Anyway, she’s denying anything happened and maybe nothing did happen. But why are they talking? What’s their back story? She looks just like his type too. See, ladies and gents it doesn’t matter how gorgeous you are and what you bring to the table. Some ppl will still cheat. Regardless.



I haven't followed this in detail, but I am confused as why he'd be communicating with some other woman at all?  A-Rod was known to be an A-hole, and I think his star shines brighter because of JLo.  I think he's showing his true colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TC1 said:


> Wasn't it Chris Rock that said "Show me the most beautiful woman in the world, and I'll show you a man who's tired of f*cking her"
> Not that J-Lo is...but still..this always pops in my head when I see stuff like this


It works both ways though!


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is a sweet picture from her IG stories. Her twins look close!


----------



## Grande Latte

TC1 said:


> Wasn't it Chris Rock that said "Show me the most beautiful woman in the world, and I'll show you a man who's tired of f*cking her"
> Not that J-Lo is...but still..this always pops in my head when I see stuff like this



A similar phrase I hear repeatedly is "a man is as faithful as his options".


----------



## RueMonge

Grande Latte said:


> A similar phrase I hear repeatedly is "a man is as faithful as his options".


Dang, that makes me sad. I really hope that men I know in real life are as faithful as their character.


----------



## patienceandgranola

PrincessMe said:


> Can we have a Jennifer Lopez thread? Love her!!!
> 
> Here she is recently in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And visiting Washington, DC


She is a star! And HELLO BIRKIN!


----------



## snibor

TC1 said:


> Wasn't it Chris Rock that said "Show me the most beautiful woman in the world, and I'll show you a man who's tired of f*cking her"
> Not that J-Lo is...but still..this always pops in my head when I see stuff like this


Lol. I always quote Chris Rock..”A man is as faithful as his options”.


----------



## TC1

Grande Latte said:


> A similar phrase I hear repeatedly is "a man is as faithful as his options".


Yep! I'm familiar with that one all too well!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just read the engagement is off! That’s too bad, they seemed so happy, if a little bit thirsty.


----------



## haute okole

lanasyogamama said:


> I just read the engagement is off! That’s too bad, they seemed so happy, if a little bit thirsty.


I heard that not only that, but they have also broken up.  J.Lo allegedly did not like the fact that he was FaceTiming someone named Madison LeCroy.


----------



## bag-mania

*Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez End Engagement: 'This Has Been a Long Time Coming' Says Source*

*J.Lo and A-Rod got engaged in March 2019 after dating for two years*

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have split.

The Latino power couple called off their engagement after two years of being together, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE Friday.
"This has been a long time coming," a source tells PEOPLE. "They are tied in their business worlds so it's not a cut and dry break up. 

It's taken a while for them to even think about untangling it all."

The two were last seen on March 1 in the Dominican Republic where she's shooting a film. They haven't seen each other since. _New York Post_'s _Page Six_ was the first to report the news.

Earlier on Friday, the former New York Yankee shared a solo selfie atop a boat.

"Don't mind me, just taking a sail-fie ⛵️," he wrote. "What are your plans for the weekend?"

Lopez, 51, and Rodriguez, 45, got engaged in the Bahamas in March 2019 after dating for two years. Over the past year, the couple has spent time at home during the pandemic with their blended families — Lopez's 13-year-old twins Maximilian "Max" David and Emme Maribel with Marc Anthony and the former MLB player's daughters Ella, 12, and Natasha, 16, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis,

Last month, speculation arose that Rodriguez had had an affair after _Southern Charm_'s Madison LeCroy was accused of sleeping with a married MLB player. However, a source told PEOPLE then that the two had "never met." It's unclear if J-Rod's split has anything to do with the LeCroy rumors.

In an interview with the Page Six, LeCroy claimed that the pair have "spoken on the phone" — in calls that she said were "innocent" — but said that they have "never met up" and "never been physical … never had any kind of anything. Just an acquaintance."

She went on to allege that Rodriguez has "never physically cheated on his fiancée with me," claiming that she has spoken with him "randomly, but not consistent."

Back in January, Lopez opened up about having to postpone the couple's wedding twice due to the pandemic.

"We postponed the wedding twice. We had planned what we really, really wanted to do, [but] I don't know if we'll be able to re-create 
that," the "In the Morning" singer told _Elle_. "We canceled it, and since then we haven't really talked about it. There's no rush. We want to do it right when we can do it."









						Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez End Engagement: 'This Has Been a Long Time Coming,' Says Source
					

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have broken up and called off their engagement of two years, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE




					people.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Long engagements are often a red flag with celebs. Although pandemic is a different challenge.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m actually a bit surprised. A bit not a lot. Lol


----------



## limom

I liked them together. Oh well!!!!
However, he cheated on her.
Next!


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> I liked them together. Oh well!!!!
> However, he cheated on her.
> Next!


I liked them together too. And let’s face it AROD you may have a lot of many but nobody really liked you. JLO elevated and “upgraded you” like Beyoncé says.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I liked them together too. And let’s face it AROD you may have a lot of many but nobody really liked you. JLO elevated and “upgraded you” like Beyoncé says.


He can’t not keep it zipped. And it is a fact.
I am with her who has time for that bull crap.
She is no saint but she loves herself and I stan!


----------



## Jayne1

She was too good for him. She made people forget about his cheating and doping scandal. He got a lot more out of the relationship than she did.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> She was too good for him. She made people forget about his cheating and doping scandal. He got a lot more out of the relationship than she did.


100%


----------



## prettyprincess

Now that her and Ben are both single maybe they can give it another shot. I think he was always her big love.


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> Now that her and Ben are both single maybe they can give it another shot. I think he was always her big love.


I am rooting for Sean. He always says that she is the one who got away from him.
Ben is lost.
She can go the boy toys way too. She is too vibrant to waste her time ...


----------



## bag-princess

i am absolutely shocked that people honestly thought they would be walking down the aisle.   it was never going to happen!


----------



## lucydee

Alex was always a dog.  Jenn can do better!


----------



## prettyprincess

limom said:


> I am rooting for Sean. He always says that she is the one who got away from him.
> Ben is lost.
> She can go the boy toys way too. She is too vibrant to waste her time ...


P Diddy? Blah, not a fan. We’ll see what happens though, she can’t stay single for long.


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> P Diddy? Blah, not a fan. We’ll see what happens though, she can’t stay single for long.


He changed.
At the end, her only constant is Benny. Her true ride or die.
My bet is on younger men.


----------



## rose60610

Why do I get the feeling she's going to be dating Jeff Bezos?


----------



## CarryOn2020

rose60610 said:


> Why do I get the feeling she's going to be dating Jeff Bezos?



Nah, note The Hand — true, this was in 2019 and lots has happened, still The Hand:


www.tmz.com/2019/08/09/jeff-bezos-buff-girlfriend-lauren-sanchez-st-tropez/


----------



## mdcx

I wonder if there is some truth to that Madison LeCroy and ARod thing.


----------



## Allisonfaye

prettyprincess said:


> Now that her and Ben are both single maybe they can give it another shot. I think he was always her big love.



I think so too but I don't see them together. I think she was more into him than vice versa. She wanted him to dress up all the time and he said he wasn't into it.


----------



## prettyprincess

Allisonfaye said:


> I think so too but I don't see them together. I think she was more into him than vice versa. She wanted him to dress up all the time and he said he wasn't into it.


I feel likes she’s always more invested than the guy is, but in some of the YouTube videos with her and Arod she seems unhappy.


----------



## limom

prettyprincess said:


> I feel likes she’s always more invested than the guy is, but in some of the YouTube videos with her and Arod she seems unhappy.


All I have to say, we all know the effects of steroids on the male body and mind.


----------



## rose60610

CarryOn2020 said:


> Nah, note The Hand — true, this was in 2019 and lots has happened, still The Hand:
> View attachment 5020719
> 
> www.tmz.com/2019/08/09/jeff-bezos-buff-girlfriend-lauren-sanchez-st-tropez/



Wow. THE HAND. Didn't realize. Does anyone agree that Sanchez looks like the cross between Bezos ex-wife and Melania you-know-who? I mean Melania's eyes on the ex-wife's face. So. There's THE HAND, vs Bezos' gazillions that say he'll do whatever the hell he wants, HAND be damned. I think Sanchez will be moving over for somebody else. Remember the phone stunt her own brother pulled? How she survived that until now I don't know. The sex must be over the top mind-blowing (or just really blowing?) to keep having her  around after that disaster.  
I still think there's a good chance for Bezos and J-Lo. Unless Bezos always wants to be the rock star and not give up his limelight to a huge celebrity. He'd have to admire J-Lo's ambition and her own self made career, like his. If those two get together, I want Purse Forum bragging rights.


----------



## bisousx

rose60610 said:


> Wow. THE HAND. Didn't realize. Does anyone agree that Sanchez looks like the cross between Bezos ex-wife and Melania you-know-who? I mean Melania's eyes on the ex-wife's face. So. There's THE HAND, vs Bezos' gazillions that say he'll do whatever the hell he wants, HAND be damned. I think Sanchez will be moving over for somebody else. Remember the phone stunt her own brother pulled? How she survived that until now I don't know. The sex must be over the top mind-blowing (or just really blowing?) to keep having her  around after that disaster.
> I still think there's a good chance for Bezos and J-Lo. Unless Bezos always wants to be the rock star and not give up his limelight to a huge celebrity. He'd have to admire J-Lo's ambition and her own self made career, like his. If those two get together, I want Purse Forum bragging rights.



Why do they call her the Hand?


----------



## Jayne1

rose60610 said:


> Unless Bezos always wants to be the rock star and not give up his limelight to a huge celebrity. He'd have to admire J-Lo's ambition and her own self made career, like his. If those two get together, I want Purse Forum bragging rights.



Does JLo really care about billions though?  She must have more than enough.

I think she goes for the very strong lust/sexual attraction and then when it fades, as it does, there's nothing left.


----------



## scarlet555

Being mistaken for a millionaire is an insult for billionaires...


----------



## rose60610

bisousx said:


> Why do they call her the Hand?



Refer to the picture in the post #12,734. That grip. Like a snapping turtle bite that won't let go. Unless she was supporting herself beside Bezos due to too many foopy-doopy cocktail drinks, she might as well have had him on a leash. I'm surprised they're still together, if they are. J-Lo seems to get bored easily. Her next relationship will be announced and everyone will be like "sure, for how long?" There could be a job description in order to be J-Lo's lover: Must keep the Diva entertained lest she grow bored with you. Now, if A-Rod cheated, that's another story, but I wonder if the excitement fizzled also. On the other hand, If J-Lo were interested in another guy, I'll give her credit to dump A-Rod to then pursue the new interest, at least it wouldn't be cheating--having the guts to end a relationship to move on is better than "testing the waters" by two-timing.


----------



## limom

rose60610 said:


> Refer to the picture in the post #12,734. That grip. Like a snapping turtle bite that won't let go. Unless she was supporting herself beside Bezos due to too many foopy-doopy cocktail drinks, she might as well have had him on a leash. I'm surprised they're still together, if they are. J-Lo seems to get bored easily. Her next relationship will be announced and everyone will be like "sure, for how long?" There could be a job description in order to be J-Lo's lover: Must keep the Diva entertained lest she grow bored with you. Now, if A-Rod cheated, that's another story, but I wonder if the excitement fizzled also. On the other hand, If J-Lo were interested in another guy, I'll give her credit to dump A-Rod to then pursue the new interest, at least it wouldn't be cheating--having the guts to end a relationship to move on is better than "testing the waters" by two-timing.


maybe they have a sub/dom relationship. Anyways, Bezos is not a victim here. He was a grown married man.
As far as Jlo, I would not put up with Arod bull$hit. either. He humiliated her by having his public thing with the Bravo girl.
I like Arod and he used to be a snack as well as being the best Yankee at the time HOWEVER he is a thug and a repeat cheat.
He had a thing with madonna while married with kids. And let’s not forget all the groupies, mistresses...
She rehabilitated him, time to move on...

Plus:








						Alex Rodriguez Accused of Racketeering and Civil Theft in Ongoing Legal Battle
					

Alex Rodriguez has been accused of racketeering and civil theft, the latest step in a years-long legal battle with the younger brother of Rodriguez’ ex-wife, Cynthia. The former New York Yankees slugger — and fiance of Jennifer Lopez — has been locked in a legal dispute with Constantine Scurtis...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Uh, back it up. They're going through a rough patch and are apparently working things out. Per _People_.









						Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez Announce They Are Staying Together: 'We Are Working Through Some Things'
					

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have announced they are staying together. In a joint statement the couple said they are 'working through some things.'




					people.com


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> Uh, back it up. They're going through a rough patch and are apparently working things out. Per _People_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez Announce They Are Staying Together: 'We Are Working Through Some Things'
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have announced they are staying together. In a joint statement the couple said they are 'working through some things.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I want to see the I am sorry piece of jewelry.


----------



## rose60610

LavenderIce said:


> Uh, back it up. They're going through a rough patch and are apparently working things out. Per _People_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez Announce They Are Staying Together: 'We Are Working Through Some Things'
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have announced they are staying together. In a joint statement the couple said they are 'working through some things.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



This is beginning to look like a tennis match.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> *Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez End Engagement: 'This Has Been a Long Time Coming' Says Source*
> 
> *J.Lo and A-Rod got engaged in March 2019 after dating for two years*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have split.
> 
> The Latino power couple called off their engagement after two years of being together, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE Friday.
> "This has been a long time coming," a source tells PEOPLE. "They are tied in their business worlds so it's not a cut and dry break up.
> 
> It's taken a while for them to even think about untangling it all."
> 
> The two were last seen on March 1 in the Dominican Republic where she's shooting a film. They haven't seen each other since. _New York Post_'s _Page Six_ was the first to report the news.
> 
> Earlier on Friday, the former New York Yankee shared a solo selfie atop a boat.
> 
> "Don't mind me, just taking a sail-fie ⛵," he wrote. "What are your plans for the weekend?"
> 
> Lopez, 51, and Rodriguez, 45, got engaged in the Bahamas in March 2019 after dating for two years. Over the past year, the couple has spent time at home during the pandemic with their blended families — Lopez's 13-year-old twins Maximilian "Max" David and Emme Maribel with Marc Anthony and the former MLB player's daughters Ella, 12, and Natasha, 16, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis,
> 
> Last month, speculation arose that Rodriguez had had an affair after _Southern Charm_'s Madison LeCroy was accused of sleeping with a married MLB player. However, a source told PEOPLE then that the two had "never met." It's unclear if J-Rod's split has anything to do with the LeCroy rumors.
> 
> In an interview with the Page Six, LeCroy claimed that the pair have "spoken on the phone" — in calls that she said were "innocent" — but said that they have "never met up" and "never been physical … never had any kind of anything. Just an acquaintance."
> 
> She went on to allege that Rodriguez has "never physically cheated on his fiancée with me," claiming that she has spoken with him "randomly, but not consistent."
> 
> Back in January, Lopez opened up about having to postpone the couple's wedding twice due to the pandemic.
> 
> "We postponed the wedding twice. We had planned what we really, really wanted to do, [but] I don't know if we'll be able to re-create
> that," the "In the Morning" singer told _Elle_. "We canceled it, and since then we haven't really talked about it. There's no rush. We want to do it right when we can do it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez End Engagement: 'This Has Been a Long Time Coming,' Says Source
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have broken up and called off their engagement of two years, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


They've only been together for 2 years?!! Feels like 10 



prettyprincess said:


> Now that her and Ben are both single maybe they can give it another shot. I think he was always her big love.


I thought Ben was with that actress Ana de Armas?



bag-princess said:


> i am absolutely shocked that people honestly thought they would be walking down the aisle.   it was never going to happen!


Agreed! I never saw it happening either. The engagement itself seemed like a big attention seeking storyline in their rOmAncE.


----------



## purseinsanity

She's so successful on her own, I still don't understand how she winds up with losers who probably cheat on her.  Shows no matter how rich and successful and beautiful you may be, you're not immune to it.  Maybe they have a lot in common, but he's much more respected now that he's with her than before.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez End Engagement: 'This Has Been a Long Time Coming,' Says Source
					

Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have broken up and called off their engagement of two years, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE




					people.com


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> She's so successful on her own, I still don't understand how she winds up with losers who probably cheat on her.  Shows no matter how rich and successful and beautiful you may be, you're not immune to it.  Maybe they have a lot in common, but he's much more respected now that he's with her than before.


yes, remember shania twain's husband who cheated with her best friend?


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> They've only been together for 2 years?!! Feels like 10
> 
> 
> I thought Ben was with that actress Ana de Armas?
> 
> 
> Agreed! I never saw it happening either. The engagement itself seemed like a big attention seeking storyline in their rOmAncE.


I confess I was surprised....I thought she'd go for a big wedding


----------



## prettyprincess

LavenderIce said:


> Uh, back it up. They're going through a rough patch and are apparently working things out. Per _People_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez Announce They Are Staying Together: 'We Are Working Through Some Things'
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have announced they are staying together. In a joint statement the couple said they are 'working through some things.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Hmm, looks like someone was a little jealy of all the attention another certain couple was getting.
I’m not complaining though, it’s a nice break from the royal stuff.


----------



## Allisonfaye

prettyprincess said:


> I feel likes she’s always more invested than the guy is, but in some of the YouTube videos with her and Arod she seems unhappy.



I think Anthony was probably more invested than she was. I think the married him on the rebound to get back at Affleck for dumping her.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> yes, remember shania twain's husband who cheated with her best friend?



One of the most painful celeb stories of all recent time! I’d much rather have the other woman be a random THOT than have to lose my best friend AND husband at the same time.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> One of the most painful celeb stories of all recent time! I’d much rather have the other woman be a random THOT than have to lose my best friend AND husband at the time same.


and then shania married that woman's ex....strange story


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> She's so successful on her own, *I still don't understand how she winds up with losers who probably cheat on her.*  Shows no matter how rich and successful and beautiful you may be, you're not immune to it.  Maybe they have a lot in common, but he's much more respected now that he's with her than before.



If she repeatedly has the same problem with men she needs to figure out why it is she finds herself drawn to them.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She's so successful on her own, I still don't understand how she winds up with losers who probably cheat on her.  Shows no matter how rich and successful and beautiful you may be, you're not immune to it.  Maybe they have a lot in common, but he's much more respected now that he's with her than before.


No matter how beautiful the woman is, some men will look for novelty. It is not about the woman. It is about the man unwillingness to reign his impulses.
Plus Arod as a jock is competitive. I wonder if one gets addicted to the attention of strippers??


bag-mania said:


> If she repeatedly has the same problem with men she needs to figure out why it is she finds herself drawn to them.


It is not like the men tell you, hey I am going to be a douche and cheat on you..


----------



## sdkitty

not sure if this was posted....they're working things out?








						Jennifer Lopez And Alex Rodriguez Say They're Still Engaged After Reports Of Split
					

J.Lo and A-Rod got engaged in the Bahamas in March 2019 after dating for two years.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## bag-mania

Are they one of those couples that keeps a foot in each camp, they get tired of being together but can’t bring themselves to split up?


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> Are they one of those couples that keeps a foot in each camp, they get tired of being together but can’t bring themselves to split up?


Who knows? Those two crazy kids are Leos.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Who knows? Those two crazy kids are Leos.



They probably each get annoyed that the other one isn’t worshiping him/her enough.


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> not sure if this was posted....they're working things out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez And Alex Rodriguez Say They're Still Engaged After Reports Of Split
> 
> 
> J.Lo and A-Rod got engaged in the Bahamas in March 2019 after dating for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


 So this was all a big _"look at me..."_


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Who knows? Those two crazy kids are Leos.




leo here,too...........this will never work out then!!      i had no idea they were both leo's!  oh boy what a mess.   we can work together out in the wild but i don't know why as humans it is always a mess!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> They probably each get annoyed that the other one isn’t worshiping him/her enough.




exactly!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> yes, remember shania twain's husband who cheated with her best friend?




Omg yes! That story is every woman’s nightmare. It’s like 2 ppl you love very very much both dying at the same time.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> One of the most painful celeb stories of all recent time! I’d much rather have the other woman be a random THOT than have to lose my best friend AND husband at the same time.


Yep.  Talk about the ultimate betrayal.  The only thing that may be worse is your sister hooking up with your husband!  I remember watching that on Jerry Springer, LOL.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pathetic. Imagine doing these stunts for 25 years. Fame is truly a disease.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Talk about the ultimate betrayal.  The only thing that may be worse is your sister hooking up with your husband!  *I remember watching that on Jerry Springer, LOL.*




no ma'am!  i would not admit to watching that to anyone!!


----------



## haute okole

It is interesting to read the comments siding with JLo.  Here in LA, she is not well liked.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> It is interesting to read the comments siding with JLo.  Here in LA, she is not well liked.


What do people think?


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> It is interesting to read the comments siding with JLo. * Here in LA, she is not well liked.*




that is interesting!   i am not a big fan of hers either (music or acting)  but the movie "monster-in-law" is one of my favorites to watch.  not for her because she is not an amazing actress but jane fonda and wanda sykes are hilarious together to me and the only reason why i put up with her.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not a fan either lol
I think aside from her insane bod, she's overrated.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> that is interesting!   i am not a big fan of hers either (music or acting)  but the movie "monster-in-law" is one of my favorites to watch.  not for her because she is not an amazing actress but jane fonda and wanda sykes are hilarious together to me and the only reason why i put up with her.


I have a hard time with the filters used on Fonda, to hide the signs of aging. Whenever that movie pops up on TV, my instinct is to wipe my TV screen because it must be greasy.

It actually bothers my eyes wanting to sharpen Fonda's face.

JLo is cute in it though.  No acting, just being cute.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> What do people think?


I tried to send you a PM so I could tell you exactly what people are saying and how I know, but your PM is not working.  In any event, I will simply recount conversations from various friends who I have known for over 10 years each and know they have no reason to make up these stories.  Ben Affleck broke up with her because she was just too much.  More recently, she is papped wherever she and A-rod go, and she is in full make up and perfect hair.  She calls them.  Her claim that she is a natural beauty is baloney.  She spends $20k a month at a Beverly Hills medi-derm.  I actually feel sorry for her because she picked another Ben when she picked A-Rod.  She knows that with A-Rod, as with Ben, she will have to keep him on a short leash and won’t be able to relax if they are apart.  JLo has never been accused of being a lovely person.  Who wants to be around an insufferable Diva all the time.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> I tried to send you a PM so I could tell you exactly what people are saying and how I know, but your PM is not working.  In any event, I will simply recount conversations from various friends who I have known for over 10 years each and know they have no reason to make up these stories.  Ben Affleck broke up with her because she was just too much.  More recently, she is papped wherever she and A-rod go, and she is in full make up and perfect hair.  She calls them.  Her claim that she is a natural beauty is baloney.  She spends $20k a month at a Beverly Hills medi-derm.  I actually feel sorry for her because she picked another Ben when she picked A-Rod.  She knows that with A-Rod, as with Ben, she will have to keep him on a short leash and won’t be able to relax if they are apart.  JLo has never been accused of being a lovely person.  Who wants to be around an insufferable Diva all the time.


Agree.

Considering she has limited talent in any of the areas she performs in, she can't get to that level of success and fame without being tough as nails.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I'm not a fan either lol
> I think aside from her insane bod, she's overrated.


yes to the overrated part.  she isn't a great actress or singer by any means.  she can dance but I'm sure there are many better dancers.  IDK how or why she gets all the adulation.  I'm sorry if I've posted about this before but her big role as a "singer" in the Motown salute really galled me. there are so many great black singers who could have done much better.


----------



## limom

Jlo gives hope to regular people, imho.
That bi$ch got me to the gym after the super bowl.
Her singing sucks
Her acting is meh
And yet here she is!
I Stan!
@hauteokole. Thanks for the detailed post.
Let me see if I can fix my pm too!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Jlo gives hope to regular people, imho.
> That bi$ch got me to the gym after the super bowl.
> Her singing sucks
> Her acting is meh
> And yet here she is!
> I Stan!
> @hauteokole. Thanks for the detailed post.
> Let me see if I can fix my pm too!


don't forget the part about her being over 50....I guess she's impressive in that way but I'm not a fan


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that Jennifer is tired of A Rod and wants to replace him with someone else. LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> I tried to send you a PM so I could tell you exactly what people are saying and how I know, but your PM is not working.  In any event, I will simply recount conversations from various friends who I have known for over 10 years each and know they have no reason to make up these stories.  Ben Affleck broke up with her because she was just too much.  More recently, she is papped wherever she and A-rod go, and she is in full make up and perfect hair.  She calls them.  *Her claim that she is a natural beauty is baloney.  She spends $20k a month at a Beverly Hills medi-derm.*  I actually feel sorry for her because she picked another Ben when she picked A-Rod.  She knows that with A-Rod, as with Ben, she will have to keep him on a short leash and won’t be able to relax if they are apart.  JLo has never been accused of being a lovely person.  Who wants to be around an insufferable Diva all the time.


My favorite claim is that all she ever used on her skin was olive oil.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Jlo gives hope to regular people, imho.
> That bi$ch got me to the gym after the super bowl.
> Her singing sucks
> Her acting is meh
> And yet here she is!
> I Stan!
> @hauteokole. Thanks for the detailed post.
> Let me see if I can fix my pm too!



I agree. Don't love her as an artist, but she's highly inspirational.


----------



## meluvs2shop

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Jennifer is tired of A Rod and wants to replace him with someone else. LOL



I read your post then read this caption on IG. I LOL.


----------



## Aminamina

meluvs2shop said:


> I read your post then read this caption on IG. I LOL.



Tell me you’re rich and single without telling me you’re rich and single  Oh, Jenny from the block...


----------



## Jayne1

So she's over him?  Smart, but dumb to have gone into business with him.

Smart move on his part though.  I always said he got more out of the relationship than she did.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks really good there.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> I read your post then read this caption on IG. I LOL.



LOL Thank you for posting. Oh wow, here we go!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Jayne1 said:


> So she's over him?  Smart, but dumb to have gone into business with him.
> 
> Smart move on his part though.  I always said he got more out of the relationship than she did.



Yeah, he went in with a motive. This is the problem with being a rich/ famous/ powerful/ beautiful woman, men will USE you.

Which kind of explains why Charlize Theron is always single. She's too smart. I admire her for her strength to go it alone.


----------



## limom

Charlize is always keeping a little something though.
It is not like she is alone, alone


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Charlize is always keeping a little something though.
> It is not like she is alone, alone



 Maybe. But at least Charlize is not acting like a love fool and flaunting every hopeless relationship 24/7 and hurting herself and her children in the process.

Now you have me thinking who these men are....


----------



## Rouge H

There are some women who can’t function without a man by their side. I’m kinda burndt out on JLO as she is constantly out there in the media as much as the Kardarsians on a daily basis.
Redefine yourself as independent and a mentor to women and most of all raise those children without all these men in and out of their lives.


----------



## sdkitty

Rouge H said:


> There are some women who can’t function without a man by their side. I’m kinda burndt out on JLO as she is constantly out there in the media as much as the Kardarsians on a daily basis.
> Redefine yourself as independent and a mentor to women and most of all raise those children without all these men in and out of their lives.


right....now the kids (assuming they were close to Alex) are losing another father figure


----------



## meluvs2shop

Instyle magazine’s May 2021 Beauty Issue. I prefer her with slightly darker hair and less ratty extensions but she favors her extensions for everything. Either way she looks really good as always!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oof, I don’t love those pics.  She doesn’t look like herself and the tongue against the front teeth in every pic is too obvious.


----------



## limom

It is so much easier to be lighter as those pesky grays emerge...
Her plastic surgeon is a magician.
she looks fresh and still like herself.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> It is so much easier to be lighter as those pesky grays emerge...
> Her plastic surgeon is a magician.
> she looks fresh and still like herself.



Totally agree. She looks like the best version of herself and that time has stopped on her and been cruel to everyone else.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> It is so much easier to be lighter as those pesky grays emerge...
> Her plastic surgeon is a magician.
> she looks fresh and still like herself.


This is true regarding lighter hair is easier to maintain with grays. That spoke right to my heart. Haha


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> This is true regarding lighter hair is easier to maintain with grays. That spoke right to my heart. Haha


I've been toying with that idea.....but for JLo I would think she would have professionals standing by to touch her up immediately


----------



## Swanky

The going lighter is true.  I've always been a blonde but as I've gotten older I've had more and more friends go light.  So in group pics, people are like "you only hang out with blondes!?" I don't wanna call them out lol


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky said:


> The going lighter is true.  I've always been a blonde but as I've gotten older I've had more and more friends go light.  So in group pics, people are like "you only hang out with blondes!?" I don't wanna call them out lol


LOL!  I've always been a blonde, too and I have noticed my friends have lightened their hair quite a bit these recent years. I don't say anything, I know!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> The going lighter is true.  I've always been a blonde but as I've gotten older I've had more and more friends go light.  So in group pics, people are like "you only hang out with blondes!?" I don't wanna call them out lol


I don't know if it's a so cal thing but just about everyone  getting their hair done in the salon where I go is getting blonde highlights - like lots of blonde - and they are mostly younger women


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I don't know if it's a so cal thing but just about everyone  getting their hair done in the salon where I go is getting blonde highlights - like lots of blonde - and they are mostly younger women


Caramel baby, caramel.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Caramel baby, caramel.


I'd like to see a bit more individuality.....but none of my business what other people choose to do with their hair


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'd like to see a bit more individuality.....but none of my business what other people choose to do with their hair


I was sick and tired of going every 3 weeks. 
I hate white hair. The alternative is going lighter.
At first, it was a piece here and there. By the time, I hit 60, I might be platinum.
Also, the fact that J Lo is so blond right now, could be to distract from the surgeries.


----------



## Jayne1

I remember when she used to have dark brown eyes. lol


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I was sick and tired of going every 3 weeks.
> I hate white hair. The alternative is going lighter.
> At first, it was a piece here and there. By the time, I hit 60, I might be platinum.
> Also, the fact that J Lo is so blond right now, could be to distract from the surgeries.


I refuse the spend the time and money to go every three weeks......I stretch it out to two months and do mini touchups in between


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I refuse the spend the time and money to go every three weeks......I stretch it out to two months and do mini touchups in between


The money is crazy. But I am worth it


----------



## limom

Shocked! 








						Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez break up, confirming love is dead
					

A third time is not, in fact, the charm. Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have reportedly broken up, after postponing their wedding twice last year due to the pandemic, Page Six reports. The couple had been engaged for two years, and together for four. The news comes as quite a shock to fans...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Rouge H

Hopefully she gets past this and devotes time to her children.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez break up, confirming love is dead
> 
> 
> A third time is not, in fact, the charm. Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez have reportedly broken up, after postponing their wedding twice last year due to the pandemic, Page Six reports. The couple had been engaged for two years, and together for four. The news comes as quite a shock to fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


good that they broke up before the marriage but still tough on the kids I imagine to have to readjust


----------



## limom

A Rod is still trying to get a team. He is now trying to get the Timberwolves.








						T-wolves owner: A-Rod, partner in agreement to buy NBA club
					

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — Former baseball star Alex Rodriguez and e-commerce mogul Marc Lore signed a letter of intent Saturday to buy the Timberwolves and keep the NBA team in Minnesota, owner Glen Taylor said...




					apnews.com
				



I still think he should stick to Baseball but getting ownership there, might be harder.
Jlo has moved on back to the movies. She was filming in DR. (Marry me is the name of the film)
Those two are true hustlers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

They blended so much together. Break ups are never easy especially when children are involved. 

I wonder if there was some truth to that reality star story about phone conversations with Arod (and God knows what else) and that’s what broke the camels back as they say.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh snap on his INSTAGRAM stories...
Hurry in case he takes it down. Lol





__





						Watch this story by Alex Rodriguez on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll try and control yourselves........they have released a statement that they are officially broken up!   











						Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez announce breakup
					

The chart-topping artist, 51, and former professional baseball player, 45, shared a statement on Thursday announcing their breakup.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Swanky

Gawd I feel like this has been going on a year!


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh snap on his INSTAGRAM stories...
> Hurry in case he takes it down. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Alex Rodriguez on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


What does it say?


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> What does it say?


Lol I’m a dork! I took pics in case he removed it. No words. Just photos...and the box of tissues took me out. Hahaha


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m glad that it happened before they got married it makes it somewhat less messy. Covid saved Jlo from another divorce since they were going to get married then covid hit. They still have woven both finances and their children pretty well. I hope the kids get though it ok it will be hard on them.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I’m glad that it happened before they got married it makes it somewhat less messy. Covid saved Jlo from another divorce since they were going to get married then covid hit. They still have woven both finances and their children pretty well. I hope the kids get though it ok it will be hard on them.


What finances?
The appartement has been sold.
The businesses will be ran by employees.
The kids might still hang out together, it is not because two Leos got involved with one another that the whole family is a bunch of morons.
Gosh Arod is so corny with the insta stories. Doesn’t he have a lawsuit to prepare for?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Didn’t they also purchase a home in Malibu? The Fla. house is his. So I guess she has to move out but I know she has other property unless she sold that too. 

Ahem ohhh Marc Anthony. Baby daddy...hit your girl up. Hahaha


----------



## brnicutie

Sad to hear that her and Arod officially announced their breakup.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> good that they broke up before the marriage but still tough on the kids I imagine to have to readjust


They're used to it, I imagine.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I’m glad that it happened before they got married it makes it somewhat less messy. Covid saved Jlo from another divorce *since they were going to get married then covid hit. *They still have woven both finances and their children pretty well. I hope the kids get though it ok it will be hard on them.




as my grandmother used to say - "that's what her mouth said but i don't believe it!"     i honestly think it was just an excuse and they still wouldn't be married if covid had never happened.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> What finances?
> The appartement has been sold.
> The businesses will be ran by employees.
> The kids might still hang out together, it is not because two Leos got involved with one another that the whole family is a bunch of morons.
> Gosh Arod is so corny with the insta stories. Doesn’t he have a lawsuit to prepare for?



They have some business together I don’t know what specifically. But when Arod was on Shark tank he turned down businesses that would be in conflict with ones he currently had with Jen I recall one of them being a make up company.


----------



## purseinsanity

Rouge H said:


> Hopefully she gets past this and devotes time to her children.


Hopefully she takes time to just focus on herself.  She's accomplished a lot and shouldn't glom on to the next guy that shows up, as she often seems to.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> They have some business together I don’t know what specifically. But when Arod was on Shark tank he turned down businesses that would be in conflict with ones he currently had with Jen I recall one of them being a make up company.


They’ll  always have the love of bronzer in common.

Arod family business with ex wife’s brother situation.








						In Latest Twist Of Legal Battle, Alex Rodriguez Accused Of Racketeering And Civil Theft
					

The latest explosive claims are part of an amended civil complaint filed by A-Rod's former brother-in-law, Constantine Scurtis.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol he dose enjoy the orange glow 

I was surprised to even see him on the show. I don't regularly watch it but every one in a while you'll see a interesting product that catches my attention.  My initial thought was he's cheated so much at so many levels of his life including sports which was his initial livelihood I definitely wouldn't feel so great giving him a chunk of my business for a loan. For all we know he could be lying it's a great excuse to use. The other sharks also turn down offers that conflict with their other businesses. But it is a great excuse to bring up Jlo.

I recall one company that came on with some sort of condiments in slices, think like a slice of American cheese in the wrapper but instead of cheese it would be catsup, mustard, ect. He invested in it because he really liked the idea as a helpful item for him and the kids eating on the go. He's like we're so busy and always on the go when we have all the kids with us this would be really helpful. All I could think is this is not a product that will do well. The business owners marketed it as a premium product,  I think that you'd get 10 slices of condiments for $15-20.


----------



## limom

$1.50 a slice?
I mean unless the condiment contains truffle oil, how can you even market it?
Not the sharpest tool in the box  
In NY, he has a bad rep because of the dopping stories. He was the front but someone else took the rep.
Conseco is always putting him on blast
I wonder if Arod will ever make it at Cooperstown.
Without the bull, he would have possibly been a first year inductee.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> ya'll try and control yourselves........they have released a statement that they are officially broken up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Alex Rodriguez announce breakup
> 
> 
> The chart-topping artist, 51, and former professional baseball player, 45, shared a statement on Thursday announcing their breakup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I removed wrong it’s $6 for 8 slices making it 75 cents a slice. Also 8 slices aren’t a lot think a family of 4 would use that up in two meals. I just rembreed it was way over priced and didn’t look appetizing at all.








						Products
					

Mess-free SLICES of Ketchup, Sriracha, Hot Sauce, and other condiments to supercharge sandwiches, burgers, and wraps.  It's flavor in a new form!




					www.sliceofsauce.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I removed wrong it’s $6 for 8 slices making it 75 cents a slice. Also 8 slices aren’t a lot think a family of 4 would use that up in two meals. I just rembreed it was way over priced and didn’t look appetizing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products
> 
> 
> Mess-free SLICES of Ketchup, Sriracha, Hot Sauce, and other condiments to supercharge sandwiches, burgers, and wraps.  It's flavor in a new form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sliceofsauce.com



I just looked it up.


----------



## nicole0612

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I removed wrong it’s $6 for 8 slices making it 75 cents a slice. Also 8 slices aren’t a lot think a family of 4 would use that up in two meals. I just rembreed it was way over priced and didn’t look appetizing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products
> 
> 
> Mess-free SLICES of Ketchup, Sriracha, Hot Sauce, and other condiments to supercharge sandwiches, burgers, and wraps.  It's flavor in a new form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sliceofsauce.com


Omg I would love to eat a slice of ketchup! I am otherwise a healthy eater, but I’ve been known to eat condiments by the spoonful


----------



## bag-princess

And she ain’t going to 










						J-Lo Still Hasn’t Returned Her $1.8M Engagement Ring to A-Rod & Here’s Why
					

A-Rod proposed with the ring back in March 2019.




					stylecaster.com


----------



## bag-princess

Jennifer Lopez Is Leaning on Marc Anthony amid A-Rod Split: He's 'Been Comforting,' Says Source
					

Jennifer Lopez is "doing well" following her split from Alex Rodriguez and her ex-husband Marc Anthony has been a source of support through it all, an insider tells PEOPLE in this week's issue




					people.com


----------



## limom

JLo can’t go wrong here


----------



## Jayne1

Another silly, meaningless, cash grab rom-com?


----------



## limom

You got a problem with all that goodness?


----------



## LavenderIce

J Lo rom-com? That's her lane. I'm here for it.


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer is my workout idol, I hope all works out for her.


----------



## limom

She is both a gym and a ring inspiration. 
What is the next one going to be like?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> She is both a gym and a ring inspiration.
> What is the next one going to be like?
> View attachment 5068582


Interesting history.

Not that long ago, Ben's pink diamond was considered something huge and special, costing over 1 million, but celebrities just have to keep one-upping each other with diamond size, don't they.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting history.
> 
> Not that long ago, Ben's pink diamond was considered something huge and special, costing over 1 million, but celebrities just have to keep one-upping each other with diamond size, don't they.


 Young women wear 3 carats engagement rings like it is nothing, nowadays.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> She is both a gym and a ring inspiration.
> What is the next one going to be like?
> View attachment 5068582


She favors square diamonds. EC are my absolute fav tho!


----------



## limom

She literally has one ring for each finger.
I can’t imagine any prospective ring topping Arod’s unless she moves on to colored stones.


----------



## Jahpson

limom said:


> She is both a gym and a ring inspiration.
> What is the next one going to be like?
> View attachment 5068582


This is hilarious! When will relationships work for her?

By the way you can tell from this group who had more money.


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> By the way you can tell from this group who had more money.


With Ben though, that ring, at the time, was considered over the top expensive and fabulous.

Then women started wanting _even_ bigger, even flashier. Real Housewives, BB wives and Kardashians got in on the act.

Ben was (is still?) known for spending extravagantly, even recklessly, and that pink diamond got a lot of media attention when he first bought it.


----------



## Lounorada

Her pink diamond engagement ring from Ben Affleck was stunning though, such a timeless piece. 
I wonder what happened to it after the relationship ended


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Her pink diamond engagement ring from Ben Affleck was stunning though, such a timeless piece.
> I wonder what happened to it after the relationship ended


Good question. You would have to cut my finger to get that sucker back!


----------



## M_Butterfly

limom said:


> Young women wear 3 carats engagement rings like it is nothing, nowadays.



A 3carats ring is a promise ring.


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of which... 

Wonder if she kept that gorgeous pink diamond...

*Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck hang out after Alex Rodriguez split*

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck have been spending time together in Los Angeles after her split from Alex Rodriguez, sources exclusively tell Page Six.

The Oscar winner has been spotted multiple times going to J.Lo’s California home during the day, we hear, after having been picked up in a white Escalade SUV that allegedly belongs to Lopez and then taken to her nearby mansion.

While the pair have not been spotted together, a source told Page Six, “Security picks him up at a nearby location and drops him off after spending a few hours at her house.”









						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck hang out after Alex Rodriguez split
					

The Oscar winner has been seen being picked up in a white Escalade SUV that allegedly belongs to Lopez, and then taken to her nearby mansion.




					pagesix.com


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> Wonder if she kept that gorgeous pink diamond...
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck hang out after Alex Rodriguez split*
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck have been spending time together in Los Angeles after her split from Alex Rodriguez, sources exclusively tell Page Six.
> 
> The Oscar winner has been spotted multiple times going to J.Lo’s California home during the day, we hear, after having been picked up in a white Escalade SUV that allegedly belongs to Lopez and then taken to her nearby mansion.
> 
> While the pair have not been spotted together, a source told Page Six, “Security picks him up at a nearby location and drops him off after spending a few hours at her house.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck hang out after Alex Rodriguez split
> 
> 
> The Oscar winner has been seen being picked up in a white Escalade SUV that allegedly belongs to Lopez, and then taken to her nearby mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


she can't go long between men


----------



## meluvs2shop

Take that ARod! How does that saying go...the quickest way to get over someone is to get under someone else.


----------



## limom

My new fave meme


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> My new fave meme
> View attachment 5078904


is it ok for me to say she's impressive but also annoying?...she is everywhere....turned on that vaccine concert for less than a minute last night and it was her with those very long extensions singing Sweet Caroline....a no for me


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> is it ok for me to say she's impressive but also annoying?...she is everywhere....turned on that vaccine concert for less than a minute last night and it was her with those very long extensions singing Sweet Caroline....a no for me


Absofuckingly!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Absofuckingly!


I was looking at the menu on the tv for a minute so her image went away and I could hear her singing.  I can say very honestly her singing was mediocre.....she's starting to annoy me


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I was looking at the menu on the tv for a minute so her image went away and I could hear her singing.  I can say very honestly her singing was mediocre.....she's starting to annoy me


She needs to keep busy because of the break up with Arod. This is her coping mechanism.
Her singing has always been marginal. She had back ups singing  for her at first.
So the fact, that she can keep in key is a huge improvement and a testament to her sheer determination.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She needs to keep busy because of the break up with Arod. This is her coping mechanism.
> Her singing has always been marginal. She had back ups singing  for her at first.
> So the fact, that she can keep in key is a huge improvement and a testament to her sheer determination.


I guess she's the poster girl for looking great for her age.....that's it IMO.....ok dancer, ok actress, marginal singer


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> is it ok for me to say she's impressive but also annoying?...she is everywhere....turned on that vaccine concert for less than a minute last night and it was her with those very long extensions singing Sweet Caroline....a no for me


Agree. She’s just too visible for me, right now.


----------



## LavenderIce

I just watched that vax special, why didn't anyone mention Ben Affleck was also there? Rise, Bennifer 2021, rise!


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I just watched that vax special, why didn't anyone mention Ben Affleck was also there? Rise, Bennifer 2021, rise!


can she really not go a minute without a man?


----------



## limom

I thought he was into young chickies?
Wasn’t he outed for sliding into a 20 something DM?
La Lopez is too wise for babysitting a grown old man. That is what the second Jennifer is here for.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I thought he was into young chickies?
> Wasn’t he outed for sliding into a 20 something DM?
> La Lopez is too wise for babysitting a grown old man. That is what the second Jennifer is here for.


Jennifer IMO is a unique combo of high maintenance and sorta low class - maybe low class isn't the right word but she still talks like she's from the Bronx and wants to portray herself as a "regular gal"
Wants us to believe she gets her great skin from the cheap products she hawks but obviously has a lot more help than that


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Jennifer IMO is a unique combo of high maintenance and sorta low class - maybe low class isn't the right word but she still talks like she's from the Bronx and wants to portray herself as a "regular gal"
> Wants us to believe she gets her great skin from the cheap products she hawks but obviously has a lot more help than that


What is she repping right now?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> What is she repping right now?


here's one thing:





						That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit - JLo Beauty | Sephora
					

Shop JLo Beauty’s That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit at Sephora. This hydrating, glow-boosting regimen includes cleanser, serum, moisturizer, and complexion booster.




					www.sephora.com
				




and this








						That Limitless Glow - Hydrating Gel Mask | JLo Beauty
					

Soaked in 1 ounce of our glow serum, our hydrating gel mask tightens, plumps, and helps you get That Limitless Glow JLo is known for. Click here to shop now.




					www.jlobeauty.com


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> here's one thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit - JLo Beauty | Sephora
> 
> 
> Shop JLo Beauty’s That JLo Glow 4-Piece Kit at Sephora. This hydrating, glow-boosting regimen includes cleanser, serum, moisturizer, and complexion booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sephora.com


 I thought that they used Nars on her
She also was at Kohl’s for a while.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Uhm….


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I thought that they used Nars on her
> She also was at Kohl’s for a while.


I'm sure her makeup artists use higher end products on her but she wants the stans to believe they can look like her if they buy these products


----------



## limom

Are they going for the Liz and Dick storyline?
How about a canary this time around?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Happiness?












						Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez seen together AGAIN after getaway trip
					

Ben Affleck whisked his former flame Jennifer Lopez away on a private jet this past weekend for a romantic getaway trip to a luxury ski resort in Montana.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> I thought he was into young chickies?
> Wasn’t he outed for sliding into a 20 something DM?
> La Lopez is too wise for babysitting a grown old man. That is what the second Jennifer is here for.



La Lopez wise when it comes to relationships? Since when?


----------



## bisousx

In some way, I feel a little bad for Jennifer Garner now. There were rumors about Ben’s secretive phone calls w/ Lopez while Garner was pregnant. Apparently Garner was raging angry about the two exes keeping in touch. It prob doesn’t feel good when you just know your husband has feelings for an ex who’s waiting to swoop back in, and seeing it in front of your face after the family’s split up.


----------



## nicole0612

I am so nerdy that my only reference point is NPR, but I heard about this Ben on dating app story on a NPR quiz show yesterday. It makes me think he is actively looking for the next lady friend, probably always held the flame for Jennifer in some way, then she became single so he reached out and she said sure. When two people are looking/interested/open to dating, a fling often happens, but we will see if anything becomes of it.
Also, I thought Ben had let himself go recently? He looks well-groomed and in good shape in these photos.









						TikTok user claims Ben Affleck sent her video after matching on Raya
					

Nivine Jay went viral on Monday when she shared a private video Ben Affleck allegedly sent her — after matching on Raya — to prove his identity to her.




					www.google.com


----------



## limom

Batman needs to look semi appealing.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> In some way, I feel a little bad for Jennifer Garner now. There were rumors about Ben’s secretive phone calls w/ Lopez while Garner was pregnant. Apparently Garner was raging angry about the two exes keeping in touch. It prob doesn’t feel good when you just know your husband has feelings for an ex who’s waiting to swoop back in, and seeing it in front of your face after the family’s split up.


Really?
Michael Vartan?


----------



## limom

I know the last year has been dreadful but really?
This is what is hot nowadays?


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> In some way, I feel a little bad for Jennifer Garner now. There were rumors about Ben’s secretive phone calls w/ Lopez while Garner was pregnant. Apparently Garner was raging angry about the two exes keeping in touch. It prob doesn’t feel good when you just know your husband has feelings for an ex who’s waiting to swoop back in, and seeing it in front of your face after the family’s split up.


I could be wrong here but they’ve been broken up and divorced for years now. Garner is also back with her x bf. I’m going to say this, when a woman has truly moved on from the x (husband/boyfriend) he could date Jesus Christ himself and it would not faze us.


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> can she really not go a minute without a man?



This is exactly what I was thinking.  I've always thought she was beautiful, keeps herself in impeccable condition, has a strong work ethic, seems like a devoted mother, modestly talented as an actress and singer.   But, it is really strange that she can't seem to be alone for 5 minutes.  It's a poor lesson for her own daughter to witness, that she has to be in a relationship at all times, and not just any relationship, but always with someone famous. It's not worked out well. She really should give some relatively normal, successful men a chance.  Their egos might not be so huge, their schedules not quite so packed and busy, and they might be devoted to her in a way that some of these famous men could not fathom doing.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> can she really not go a minute without a man?


I honestly don't think she can!


----------



## limom

youngster said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking.  I've always thought she was beautiful, keeps herself in impeccable condition, has a strong work ethic, seems like a devoted mother, modestly talented as an actress and singer.   But, it is really strange that she can't seem to be alone for 5 minutes.  It's a poor lesson for her own daughter to witness, that she has to be in a relationship at all times, and not just any relationship, but always with someone famous. It's not worked out well. She really should give some relatively normal, successful men a chance.  Their egos might not be so huge, their schedules not quite so packed and busy, and they might be devoted to her in a way that some of these famous men could not fathom doing.


She dated a back up dancer and was married to a restauranteur at one point. 
Some of her relationships are straight out of the Braggman school of PR.


----------



## youngster

limom said:


> She dated a back up dancer and was married to a restauranteur at one point.
> Some of her relationships are straight out of the Braggman school of PR.



True, but weren't those relationships years and years ago, before she became really famous?  I don't really follow her that closely. I just saw that she had broken up with A-Rod and was keeping company with Ben, like, the next day.


----------



## scarlet555

bisousx said:


> In some way, I feel a little bad for Jennifer Garner now. There were rumors about Ben’s secretive phone calls w/ Lopez while Garner was pregnant. Apparently Garner was raging angry about the two exes keeping in touch. It prob doesn’t feel good when you just know your husband has feelings for an ex who’s waiting to swoop back in, and seeing it in front of your face after the family’s split up.



Garner knew what she was getting herself into, again how long can we blame Ben, he didn’t change his colors for anyone.  She wanted to be the wife through thick or thin, so there it goes.  I am surprised she divorced him, but I am guessing he is the one who pulled the plug before the 10year mark, I believe, can’t be sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

The one who saw Affleck for who he was and cut him loose was Goop. She did not give him a makeover (Lopez) or try to make him a family man (Garner.)


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> The one who saw Affleck for who he was and cut him loose was Goop. She did not give him a makeover (Lopez) or try to make him a family man (Garner.)


Goop got all the hotties of her generation. Good for her.
Was she a Weinstein girl at the time?


----------



## limom

youngster said:


> True, but weren't those relationships years and years ago, before she became really famous?  I don't really follow her that closely. I just saw that she had broken up with A-Rod and was keeping company with Ben, like, the next day.


The back up dancer was before Arod. ( he also cheated on her. And was bi) 
At this time, who could she possibly date in Hollywood that would be an equal?
Liam Neesom would be an interesting match, imo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> Goop got all the hotties of her generation. Good for her.
> Was she a Weinstein girl at the time?


He sure told everyone she was.

I think she was, but she denies he ever hit on her.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> He sure told everyone she was.
> 
> I think she was, but she denies he ever hit on her.


So that story that Tristan came out with, is a lie?
Oh Brad, so pretty, so corny


----------



## Grande Latte

If they are both single and both bored, why not. In some ways they are very similar people. Both quite shallow, one addicted to love and the other to alcohol. Big stars with big problems. Maybe two negatives make a positive. Hahaha.

Truth is, Jennifer doesn't want to spend a single second of life alone. That's that.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> If they are both single and both bored, why not. In some ways they are very similar people. Both quite shallow, one addicted to love and the other to alcohol. Big stars with big problems. Maybe two negatives make a positive. Hahaha.
> 
> Truth is, Jennifer doesn't want to spend a single second of life alone. That's that.


His problems are more problematic than her, imo.
This is not a relationship worst revisiting even for publicity.
He is addicted to everything. Who has time for that?
Plus, he looked down at her. Big No no. 
Any women deserve better. Even Jlo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> The back up dancer was before Arod. ( he also cheated on her. And was bi)
> At this time, who could she possibly date in Hollywood that would be an equal?
> Liam Neesom would be an interesting match, imo.


He’s bi?!? I had no idea plus I would think she’s too shallow to date someone that likes to open both doors. 
Liam Neesom?! Yum. I like that, actually. I wonder if she would get his humor.
 Also, at what point in your career do you stop listening to your handlers (PR ppl) and do you?! Considering how private Ben pretends to be I can’t see them both wanting to be photographed just yet. They have so much at their disposal they could have easily laid low a little while longer and not parading in his car for paps to see. I just wonder why she wants this kind of attention all. the. time. Unless she is truly narcissistic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> The one who saw Affleck for who he was and cut him loose was Goop. She did not give him a makeover (Lopez) or try to make him a family man (Garner.)


Goop!


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Goop!


That bougie bish. I stan!


----------



## Antonia

I'm  here for Bennifer 2.0!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> So that story that Tristan came out with, is a lie?
> Oh Brad, so pretty, so corny


You’re right, I confused Goopy and J Law!  I believe both are Weinstein girls.
Brad is definitely is more pretty than anything else though!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Liam Neeson would have a long learning curve on his self tanning skills!


----------



## meluvs2shop

As if the Twitter comment wasn’t gold enough Sharon Stone had to
add her two cents and make this platinum.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> As if the Twitter comment wasn’t gold enough Sharon Stone had to
> add her two cents and make this platinum.


Sharon is that girl  
So much fun and crazy as a fox(in a good way)


----------



## scarlet555

meluvs2shop said:


> He’s bi?!? I had no idea plus I would think she’s too shallow to date someone that likes to open both doors.
> Liam Neesom?! Yum. I like that, actually. I wonder if she would get his humor.
> Also, at what point in your career do you stop listening to your handlers (PR ppl) and do you?! Considering how private Ben pretends to be I can’t see them both wanting to be photographed just yet. They have so much at their disposal they could have easily laid low a little while longer and not parading in his car for paps to see. I just wonder why she wants this kind of attention all. the. time. Unless she is truly narcissistic.



Arod-I didn't know he was bi, I thought he was gay, pretending to be straight.


----------



## limom

scarlet555 said:


> Arod-I didn't know he was bi, I thought he was gay, pretending to be straight.


Arod is weird, he comes across metrosexual (at minimum)
He could be gay. He spends a crazy amount at the club though
The dancer Casper is bisexual and out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

And just like that ARod is back to being a douche. Hahaha


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> The one who saw Affleck for who he was and cut him loose was Goop. She did not give him a makeover (Lopez) or try to make him a family man (Garner.)


She was pissed he didn't give her a unique piece of expensive jewelry - just something similar to what she had. Therefore, although a good spender, he didn't pass the test of being as devoted as he should have been. 

She talked about the jewelry in an interview.


----------



## lalame

limom said:


> Goop got all the hotties of her generation. Good for her.
> Was she a Weinstein girl at the time?





lanasyogamama said:


> He sure told everyone she was.
> 
> I think she was, but she denies he ever hit on her.



He wishes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> She was pissed he didn't give her a unique piece of expensive jewelry - just something similar to what she had. Therefore, although a good spender, he didn't pass the test of being as devoted as he should have been.
> 
> She talked about the jewelry in an interview.


Wow, she's as shallow as the rest.  (I'm not exactly shocked.  Anyone that names a candle after their own vagina...I have no words for.    )


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> If they are both single and both bored, why not. In some ways they are very similar people. Both quite shallow, one addicted to love and the other to alcohol. Big stars with big problems. Maybe two negatives make a positive. Hahaha.
> 
> Truth is, Jennifer doesn't want to spend a single second of life alone. That's that.


right
she can't be w/o a man for a minute
I was watching part of The View this morning....they talked about these two.....two or three of them were gushing about how exciting it was to see them get together.  Really?  Sunny and  Sarah were the most effusive.  No one mentioned the fact that Jennifer just broke up with a man like a minute ago.  I don't know how Sunny Hostin can be a lawyer (and she is credible on that subject I think) and be such an idiot on other topics.

then the subject of the royals came up.  they all basically bashed the royals - except Whoopi.

Whoppi didn't express an opinion on how great Meghan Markle was or on Bennifer.  I'm beginning to think she's the one with the most common sense of this group.  and maybe won't be told what to say or think


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Wow, she's as shallow as the rest.  (I'm not exactly shocked.  Anyone that names a candle after their own vagina...I have no words for.    )


The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


That's even worse!     I hope she didn't have any Bacterial Vaginosis.


----------



## bisousx

I did not need to stumble onto Jennifer’s thread and read all that


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*



I can only imagine how the product research was conducted for that!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I can only imagine how the product research was conducted for that!!!


I don't want my mind to go there!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lalame said:


> He wishes.



I love Brad! This is the Brad I know and love, but then when you hear what Angelina has to say about him it’s a completely different person.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


Ewwww …wait ….WHAT?! I’m so confused here and scared to ask for deets.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Ewwww …wait ….WHAT?! I’m so confused here and scared to ask for deets.


You can google. LOL I won't keep the JLo thread going with Goop info


----------



## Antonia

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


I have a funny story to share with you all about this stupid candle by Ms. Paltrow:  a radio station I listen to in Boston (Kiss 108) has a morning show that is so hilarious (Matty in the Morning) and one of the regular morning hosts  (Lisa) was telling a story how she had that candle given to her for Christmas by one of the other hosts  (Billy) as a joke gift.  Well, she was tellling us how she had to have a plumber go into her bathroom to fix  something and he showed up wearing his mask however a short time later when she walked by the bathroom she noticed his mask was off...then it hit her, she had that candle in her bathroom and figured the plumber took a sniff of it-LOL!!!  OMG everyone was laughing hysterically!!!  I think she was worried that this plumber not knowing about GOOP would think it was about her. LOL!!


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> is it ok for me to say she's impressive but also annoying?...she is everywhere....turned on that vaccine concert for less than a minute last night and it was her with those very long extensions singing Sweet Caroline....a no for me


I didn't watch that vaccine concert thing, did you say JLo was singing Sweet Caroline?!


Now there is something I never thought I'd see in the same sentence. Such an incredibly odd song choice 



CarryOn2020 said:


> Happiness?
> 
> View attachment 5079792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez seen together AGAIN after getaway trip
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck whisked his former flame Jennifer Lopez away on a private jet this past weekend for a romantic getaway trip to a luxury ski resort in Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


This is just so odd. Out of all her exes I would say he is the one with the least amount of appeal to make you want to get back together with. 2021 is proving to be just as weird as 2020.


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


----------



## Jahpson

TC1 said:


> The candle wasn't just named after her vag. It was the SCENT of her vag *shudder*


to even create a scent to resemble..... Can you imagine?

"yeah, so I want the candle to smell like me"

"No problem, simply forward one of your used undies to our lab and we will get started"


----------



## CarryOn2020

The men will sort this out quickly   

*Alex Rodriguez Says ‘Go Yankees’ After News of Jennifer Lopez Spending Time with Red Sox Fan Ben Affleck*








						Alex Rodriguez Says ‘Go Yankees’ After News of Jennifer Lopez Spending Time with Red Sox Fan Ben Affleck
					

Alex Rodriguez formerly played for the New York Yankees — a major rival of Affleck's favorite team, the Boston Red Sox




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> I didn't watch that vaccine concert thing, did you say JLo was singing Sweet Caroline?!
> View attachment 5080806
> 
> Now there is something I never thought I'd see in the same sentence. Such an incredibly odd song choice
> 
> 
> This is just so odd. Out of all her exes I would say he is the one with the least amount of appeal to make you want to get back together with. 2021 is proving to be just as weird as 2020.
> View attachment 5081072


yes she was singing sweet caroline....IDK why


----------



## lanasyogamama

They do play Sweet Caroline at Red Sox games! Could it have been an early hint on the Ben reunion?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Ooooooh, ok, for her mom:
 

_The opening number was performed by Lopez, who wore a dazzling jumpsuit as she sang a live cover of Neil Diamond's "Sweet Caroline" in tribute to her mother, Guadalupe Rodríguez. 

"When I was thinking about what song to sing tonight, I remembered the song she always used to sing to me when I was a baby," said Lopez, 51. "So if you would indulge me, I'd love to sing that one tonight."








						Jennifer Lopez serenaded her mother with Neil Diamond's 'Sweet Caroline' onstage at 'Vax Live' concert
					

Jennifer Lopez revealed her mother used to rock her to sleep singing "Sweet Jennifer," — a heartwarming take on Neil Diamond's "Sweet Caroline."




					www.insider.com
				



_


----------



## pukasonqo

Sweet Caroline was the first song my son heard when he was born, it was playing at the nurses’ station when they took him to weight, measure and bathe him after the birth, I remember my ex telling me
A big difference from listening to Nick Cave and The Pogues while in utero


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw her performance of Sweet Caroline. I thought it was going to be cringey bc it’s such an iconic song but it actually wasn’t at all.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> They do play Sweet Caroline at Red Sox games! Could it have been an early hint on the Ben reunion?


well I guess the ben reunion was already on by the time this aired.....I don't really follow social media (unless you count the PF) but they were saying on The View that she and Ben went on a romantic trip to Montana (or Wyoming) already.....I couldn't believe these grown ass women gushing over them.  "I'm here for it!" ( Sunny and Sarah) 

Joy cited divorce stats and Whoppi didn't say anything.  the rest of them were acting like excited teen stans.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry to be off topic, but alluding to our earlier discussion:      









						Um, Travis Barker Has a Goop Candle That ‘Smells Like Kourtney’s Orgasm’
					

Travis Barker has a candle that supposedly smells like Kourtney Kardashian's most intimate moment — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Jayne1

CarryOn2020 said:


> Ooooooh, ok, for her mom:
> 
> 
> _The opening number was performed by Lopez, who wore a dazzling jumpsuit as she sang a live cover of Neil Diamond's "Sweet Caroline" in tribute to her mother, Guadalupe Rodríguez.
> 
> "When I was thinking about what song to sing tonight, I remembered the song she always used to sing to me when I was a baby," said Lopez, 51. "So if you would indulge me, I'd love to sing that one tonight."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez serenaded her mother with Neil Diamond's 'Sweet Caroline' onstage at 'Vax Live' concert
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez revealed her mother used to rock her to sleep singing "Sweet Jennifer," — a heartwarming take on Neil Diamond's "Sweet Caroline."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Singing was cringeworthy until the backing track came in, very loudly, so she could sing along, quietly.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Singing was cringeworthy until the backing track came in, very loudly, so she could sing along, quietly.


I was determined not to watch that show but tuned in for a few seconds when she was singing.....not good.  even without seeing her your could hear that the voice was meh


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but alluding to our earlier discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Travis Barker Has a Goop Candle That ‘Smells Like Kourtney’s Orgasm’
> 
> 
> Travis Barker has a candle that supposedly smells like Kourtney Kardashian's most intimate moment — details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


I know what my husband is getting for his b’day.  
WTF????


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> well I guess the ben reunion was already on by the time this aired.....I don't really follow social media (unless you count the PF) but they were saying on The View that she and Ben went on a romantic trip to Montana (or Wyoming) already.....I couldn't believe these grown ass women gushing over them.  "I'm here for it!" ( Sunny and Sarah)
> 
> Joy cited divorce stats and Whoppi didn't say anything.  the rest of them were acting like excited teen stans.


Hold up. Bennifer is back?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think they both realize that this would give them a load of good (?) publicity.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TMZ is trash BUT….I can’t picture Ben writing emails and if he was chillle this is Hollywood gold.









						Ben Affleck Started Reaching Out to Jennifer Lopez Back in February
					

Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez didn't just rekindle their romance within the last 2 weeks, instead, it's been building since February ... when he started flooding her with emails while she was filming in the Dominican Republic.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

JLo on her IG just posted this with video clips from that album including Jenny from the block. If I’m not mistaken there are songs on that album she wrote about Ben. Ooookkkaay, I see you Jen.


----------



## limom

#13 forever  








						Alex Rodriguez Enjoys 'Dinner Date' with His Daughters After Jennifer Lopez Split: 'My Girls' — People
					

Alex Rodriguez shares daughters Natasha, 16, and Ella, 13, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis




					apple.news


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> JLo on her IG just posted this with video clips from that album including Jenny from the block. If I’m not mistaken there are songs on that album she wrote about Ben. Ooookkkaay, I see you Jen.


I must be missing someting cause I'm not excited about this reunion at all


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> JLo on her IG just posted this with video clips from that album including Jenny from the block. If I’m not mistaken there are songs on that album she wrote about Ben. Ooookkkaay, I see you Jen.



Yes, one of the songs is titled "Dear Ben." I don't think she's had a song titled Dear Ojani, Dear Diddy, Dear Cris, Dear Mark, Dear Casper, Dear Alex


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I must be missing someting cause I'm not excited about this reunion at all


Same here.
Why revisit a mistake?
He is an ex for a reason.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Same here.
> Why revisit a mistake?
> He is an ex for a reason.


and who cares who she's doing?  I honestly can't believe grown women getting excited for this


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, one of the songs is titled "Dear Ben." I don't think she's had a song titled Dear Ojani, Dear Diddy, Dear Cris, Dear Mark, Dear Casper, Dear Alex


Omg dead!


----------



## sdkitty

as much as I don't care I have to say it this ben thing is a publicity stunt, it's a pretty successful one


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> and who cares who she's doing?  I honestly can't believe grown women getting excited for this


I for one regressed during the pandemic.
I just wanna have fun


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I for one regressed during the pandemic.
> I just wanna have fun


maybe that's the thing....people want to talk about anything other than covid or politics


----------



## Lounorada

'jennabenafflopez'  jenjamin


----------



## bag-princess

Alex Rodriguez launches makeup for men
					

A-Rod launched a concealer “Blur Stick” for men with Hims & Hers, the beauty and wellness company in which he and Jennifer Lopez are investors.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Alex Rodriguez launches makeup for men
> 
> 
> A-Rod launched a concealer “Blur Stick” for men with Hims & Hers, the beauty and wellness company in which he and Jennifer Lopez are investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I fell down a YouTube rabbit hole today and came across a video of Bennifer. Anyway, I never knew that Affleck fell in love with Garner while filming Daredevil and he was still engaged to Lopez.


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> I fell down a YouTube rabbit hole today and came across a video of Bennifer. Anyway, I never knew that Affleck fell in love with Garner while filming Daredevil and he was still engaged to Lopez.



Ooh, I did not know that! I thought Jlo broke up with him because of one too many strip club related scandals.


----------



## scarlet555

Sadly, everyone knew Garner wouldn’t be able to keep him.  Despite 3 babies and almost 10 year marriage...


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Ooh, I did not know that! I thought Jlo broke up with him because of one too many strip club related scandals.


That could have played a part too. I thought they broke up bc he got  classic case of cold feet, but if memory serves me correctly once Bennifer broke up he did hook up with Garner soon after. And they also married quickly.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> That could have played a part too. I thought they broke up bc he got  classic case of cold feet, but if memory serves me correctly once Bennifer broke up he did hook up with Garner soon after. And they also married quickly.


Shot gun wedding. She was expecting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Shot gun wedding. She was expecting.




LOL … I love that old Kanye song! I didn’t think his oldest was old enough, but you’re probably right. I did see this blurb below and it seems Affleck is a home wrecker and if he were a woman he would have a far worse rep when it comes to women. Double standard. We know Lopez divorced Judd for Affleck and I totally forgot Garner divorced Foley for Affleck. I use to love Felicity that’s how I know Scott Foley. Affleck is a messy messy dude. He may be smart and funny and ultra rich but that comes at a price with a lot of demons. Plus I can’t see his kids and JLo kids mixing as easily as Arod’s kids. As a step mom myself mixing families takes a lot of patients. A lot!!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Like someone else posted before, I think this is a publicity stunt.


----------



## meluvs2shop

A list stars do this kind of stuff all the time but I don’t like stunts like this when children are involved. But oh well, what do I know…
I can also see JLo falling for Affleck again. I hope not tho. Just have lots of s e x then bye bye


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> A list stars do this kind of stuff all the time but I don’t like stunts like this when children are involved. But oh well, what do I know…
> I can also see JLo falling for Affleck again. I hope not tho. Just have lots of s e x then bye bye


I don’t see it with him. 
He is looking for a nurse, security guard, sober companion, Just saying.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> I don’t see it with him.
> He is looking for a nurse, security guard, sober companion, Just saying.


This! I get the impression he needs a lot of hold handing them freaks out when he feels trapped.


----------



## M_Butterfly

limom said:


> I don’t see it with him.
> He is looking for a nurse, security guard, sober companion, Just saying.


Bingo.  Rehab!


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL … I love that old Kanye song! I didn’t think his oldest was old enough, but you’re probably right. I did see this blurb below and it seems Affleck is a home wrecker and if he were a woman he would have a far worse rep when it comes to women. Double standard. We know Lopez divorced Judd for Affleck and I totally forgot Garner divorced Foley for Affleck. I use to love Felicity that’s how I know Scott Foley. Affleck is a messy messy dude. He may be smart and funny and ultra rich but that comes at a price with a lot of demons. Plus I can’t see his kids and JLo kids mixing as easily as Arod’s kids. As a step mom myself mixing families takes a lot of patients. A lot!!!


Well, I am sure Garner might be thinking why oh why? I have find Foley super sexy, in my opinion better looking than Affleck.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> I don’t see it with him.
> He is looking for a nurse, security guard, sober companion, Just saying.





meluvs2shop said:


> This! I get the impression he needs a lot of hold handing them freaks out when he feels trapped.


Met Affleck & Damon years ago in Boston, soon after their Oscar nomination for Good Will Hunting (a good friend of mine was in the "celeb reporting" biz).  Anyhow, Matt Damon was the nicest person ever, and HE was the one who got in Harvard, NOT Affleck .. and let me tell you, you could sure tell!  Not only was he smart as a whip, but a real gentleman.  Affleck?!?! (or as my friend called him - Affect .. as in "No affect" for her), he was rude, dumb, drunk, nasty, leering at various women .. just YUCK!  Mind you, I'm not the type to be attracted to what I call a "pretty-boy", oftentimes because they SOOOOOOO rely on their looks and nothing else (no personality, no smarts, etc.).  When he hooked up with Jennifer the first time, the media were all over "oh look - JLo got BEN" .. yeah, well let me tell you, she likely was the one who RAN that relationship, but being the piece of sh1t he was, yup .. he then gets down with Jennifer Garner.  I kinda couldn't get that because Jennifer (yes - I met her on a flight from LA back to Boston), is truly a very down-to-earth person and super nice.  I guess in Garner's case, it was "oooh - Ben the *bad-boy*"; sadly while they are "done" per se, she will likely always have to take care of that baby (Ben)!


----------



## meluvs2shop

M_Butterfly said:


> Well, I am sure Garner might be thinking why oh why? I have find Foley super sexy, in my opinion better looking than Affleck.


Yes! And when he was on Scandal 
oh KAY!


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! And when he was on Scandal
> oh KAY!


Steamy hot in scandal.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone see the new pic of JLo grinning from ear to ear walking down steps with Ben behind her in Miami? She looks like she just got some. Cheshire grin right there.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone see the new pic of JLo grinning from ear to ear walking down steps with Ben behind her in Miami? She looks like she just got some. Cheshire grin right there.


Yes, saw it and for the first time, I got a publicity stunt vibe (albeit with benefits.)

They certainly aren't above staging things for the paps... remember when Ben did his daily family pap walk when he was campaigning for an oscar?  He won and the pap walks stopped.

I'm sure they're having fun though.


----------



## BagStag

I've always liked JLo but I have a hard time supporting how she addresses the end of relationships.


----------



## Happycantwait

I’ve always thought she never stopped loving him. I don’t think this is for publicity. Not sure about his feelings though (of course, who really knows?)


----------



## meluvs2shop

I go back and forth bc @Jayne1 is right. No celeb is above a publicity stunt. They all love being handled by their ppl like puppets. 

I also feel HE not SHE would be more discreet if it were a real thing?! I mean, let’s face it, they both talked about the media frenzy surrounding them before and the pitfalls about that. Plus when she wants to (which is rare) she can be on the DL. 
Ahem Drake!


----------



## Angel1988

At least the children know him already, instead of a completely new guy every time.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone see the new pic of JLo grinning from ear to ear walking down steps with Ben behind her in Miami? She looks like she just got some. Cheshire grin right there.


Between that picture and Arod makeup line. It seems like an episode of Punk’d!
Is it for real?


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Between that picture and Arod makeup line. It seems like an episode of Punk’d!
> Is it for real?


Dead!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Angel1988 said:


> At least the children know him already, instead of a completely new guy every time.



Didn't the twins come after the broken engagement to Ben?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Didn't the twins come after the broken engagement to Ben?



Yep. She and Ben broke up in 2004 and the kids were born in 2008.


----------



## lanasyogamama

J Lo looks beside herself with happiness. Whether it’s from sex, publicity, or winning him back, I don’t know.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> J Lo looks beside herself with happiness. Whether it’s from sex, publicity, or winning him back, I don’t know.


I like you included 'publicity' in your list.


----------



## haute okole

Ben looks like he is ashamed of himself as Mr. Sloppy Seconds.


----------



## sgj99

CeeJay said:


> Met Affleck & Damon years ago in Boston, soon after their Oscar nomination for Good Will Hunting (a good friend of mine was in the "celeb reporting" biz).  Anyhow, Matt Damon was the nicest person ever, and HE was the one who got in Harvard, NOT Affleck .. and let me tell you, you could sure tell!  Not only was he smart as a whip, but a real gentleman.  Affleck?!?! (or as my friend called him - Affect .. as in "No affect" for her), he was rude, dumb, drunk, nasty, leering at various women .. just YUCK!  Mind you, I'm not the type to be attracted to what I call a "pretty-boy", oftentimes because they SOOOOOOO rely on their looks and nothing else (no personality, no smarts, etc.).  When he hooked up with Jennifer the first time, the media were all over "oh look - JLo got BEN" .. yeah, well let me tell you, she likely was the one who RAN that relationship, but being the piece of sh1t he was, yup .. he then gets down with Jennifer Garner.  I kinda couldn't get that because Jennifer (yes - I met her on a flight from LA back to Boston), is truly a very down-to-earth person and super nice.  I guess in Garner's case, it was "oooh - Ben the *bad-boy*"; sadly while they are "done" per se, she will likely always have to take care of that baby (Ben)!


If I’m ever in LA I want to have drinks with you.  You have the best stories and tid-bits!


----------



## Nat334

meluvs2shop said:


> Anyone see the new pic of JLo grinning from ear to ear walking down steps with Ben behind her in Miami? She looks like she just got some. Cheshire grin right there.



If I had to guess, I'd say Ben called her after the JRod split "just to catch up" and played the 'little boy/lost soul' routine that was probably a big dynamic in their original relationship. JLo convinced herself Ben needed some support and guidance from an old friend ("Just as a friend, Ben. OK?"). Then they got together and the old chemistry kicked in and things got hot and heavy and out of control pretty quickly.

Voila! Suddenly she's walking down the steps next morning with her panties in her purse and glowing while thinking in the back of her mind "Actually this is a great publicity move" and "Omg, what have I just done?!!!" at the same time.

We've all been there.


----------



## Allisonfaye

God, can she EVER be without a man for 5 seconds? And Affleck? Really? smh


----------



## lanasyogamama

She cannot.


----------



## julierrrrrr

Allisonfaye said:


> God, can she EVER be without a man for 5 seconds? And Affleck? Really? smh


nope


----------



## Lounorada

The caption  The pettiness


----------



## Swanky

She’s loving every second lol


----------



## M_Butterfly

Maybe he is hoping for a weekend retreat.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I don't understand why she would want to be with an alcoholic deadbeat. Ben isn't even as hot as he was in the early 2000s, not to mention he humiliated JLo. Hopefully, this is just a publicity stunt.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Allisonfaye said:


> God, can she EVER be without a man for 5 seconds? And Affleck? Really? smh


Right, she seems to have had this issue all her life. You'd think she would have grown out of this habit now. Affleck's issues aren't a secret, why she would subject herself to him especially being a mother is a mystery.


----------



## limom




----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Alex Rodriguez launches makeup for men
> 
> 
> A-Rod launched a concealer “Blur Stick” for men with Hims & Hers, the beauty and wellness company in which he and Jennifer Lopez are investors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


I wonder if it's also made from only olive oil?


----------



## sdkitty

Angel1988 said:


> At least the children know him already, instead of a completely new guy every time.


would the kids remember him?  was quite a few years ago and they were very young, right?


----------



## zen1965

The kids weren‘t born when she and Ben were an item first time round.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Between the Diddy tbt picture and her being spotted in Miami on Thursday with her x husband, Marc, she is loving all of this and especially all the speculation. She’s having a ball right now and staying relevant which is her forte.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Between the Diddy tbt picture and her being spotted in Miami on Thursday with her x husband, Marc, she is loving all of this and especially all the speculation. She’s having a ball right now and staying relevant which is her forte.




exactly!  because she has nothing else going on to talk about.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Between the Diddy tbt picture and her being spotted in Miami on Thursday with her x husband, Marc, she is loving all of this and especially all the speculation. She’s having a ball right now and staying relevant which is her forte.


Jennifer can never get enough attention


----------



## limom

Leo with a scorpio moon, she is a sun sign alright


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Leo with a scorpio moon, she is a sun sign alright





yes we Leo's want all the attention we can get!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I read on IG that the stunt couple rented a house in Miami for the summer next to ARod!


----------



## limom

Summertime in Miami? Que calor!


----------



## LavenderIce

They're renting a house next door to Alex for the summer? When Ben and Jen run out of contour, they can borrow some from him:


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> They're renting a house next door to Alex for the summer? When Ben and Jen run out of contour, they can borrow some from him:
> 
> View attachment 5099126


if they really are renting a house next to him, that's ridiclous IMO


----------



## lanasyogamama

That picture on the left makes me feel embarrassed.


----------



## scarlet555

Go JLO!  lol


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> if they really are renting a house next to him, that's ridiclous IMO



Other than love of attention, is anything real with those two?


----------



## meluvs2shop

If they rented a house next to ARod they are stunting BIG time. Let me see if I can find where I saw the blurb on IG. There were pics of the rented house and everything. Haha


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> They're renting a house next door to Alex for the summer? When Ben and Jen run out of contour, they can borrow some from him:
> 
> View attachment 5099126


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dead! Read the bottom comment too


----------



## Allisonfaye

OMG. She is moving to LA to be with Affleck? WTF is wrong with her? She has minor kids.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## lanasyogamama

This is a perfect example of why celebrities seemed so much cooler before we knew everything about their personal lives. Right now Jen just seems like your most desperate girlfriend.


----------



## bisousx

We’re not surprised, right? Jennifer has always been thirsty


----------



## scarlet555

Thirst is real and she does it well, come on... this is all for publicity, I even thought the Arod was for publicity, considering he is bi or gay


----------



## Swanky

I'm having second hand embarrassment . . for reals


----------



## Jayne1

She didn't even give herself some space between significant relationships, if she was ever in post-breakup mode.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wonder if she has a sex addiction problem. I mean, god, she can't go a few weeks even?


----------



## Swanky

I think she has an ‘attention needing’ addiction.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> I think she has an attention needing addiction.


----------



## Aminamina

She is so obsessively healthy and body conscious, so When one gets a cocktail she gets a c...k. And I say good for her! As long as she feels good


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> I think she has an attention needing addiction.





Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder if she has a sex addiction problem. I mean, god, she can't go a few weeks even?


I think it's both!  At the risk of slut shaming, it's just gross.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here’s the thing tho: I always thought she kept her LA house. We’ve always known she lived in LA for many years and moved to Miami for ARod- plus her x husband lives there. I just assumed with her being an actress and producer she kept her LA home. I would like to know what they did with the Malibu home her and ARod purchased a couple of years ago that was going under a big reno.
I’m a nobody to say this, but it looks like her kids flourished in Miami. She should keep them there during the school year if that was indeed the case. I actually feel bad for the kids. They ALL looked so happy together.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aminamina said:


> She is so obsessively healthy and body conscious, so When one gets a cocktail she gets a c...k. And I say good for her! As long as she feels good


Omg


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s the thing tho: I always thought she kept her LA house. We’ve always known she lived in LA for many years and moved to Miami for ARod- plus her x husband lives there. I just assumed with her being an actress and producer she kept her LA home. I would like to know what they did with the Malibu home her and ARod purchased a couple of years ago that was going under a big reno.
> I’m a nobody to say this, but it looks like her kids flourished in Miami. She should keep them there during the school year if that was indeed the case. I actually feel bad for the kids. They ALL looked so happy together.



ITA about the kids. Her twins and A Rod's girls looked tight. As much as I am highly entertained by Bennifer 2021, I really feel for the kids.

I don't know about the Malibu house, but apparently Jen still has her LA house. Weren't there sightings of Ben there last month before they left for Montana or Wyoming? In any case, here's a blurb about her place:









						Police Keep Getting 911 Calls to Go to Jennifer Lopez’s LA House
					

Find out what's going on.




					www.justjared.com
				




There’s evidently someone trying to mess with Jennifer Lopez.

Law enforcement in Los Angeles confirm to TMZ that they are being “flooded with 911 calls” to go to her residence in the city.

In fact, the calls have been going on for nearly six months.

LAPD units are still responding to Jennifer‘s house because someone keeps calling 911, but the calls reportedly keep changing with reasons, like “loud music or other disturbing noise coming from the house.”

Jennifer Lopez‘s security has to reassure officers that everything is okay each time.

They also revealed that the calls are not coming from a landline, and they’ve been a “huge waste of time and manpower.”

The calls began almost immediately after her performance at Joe *****‘s inauguration, and now there is a theory that they are politically motivated.

Her team is currently working with the LAPD to figure out who’s making the calls, but the police want the offending party to be “busted, convicted and locked up to the max.”

There’s also some news regarding a possible move for Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I think it's both!  At the risk of slut shaming, it's just gross.


Why is that wrong for a grown woman to get it on?
Now, for all the hoopla, she always maintained a house in Bel Air. 
She moved the kids to be with Arod, it did not work out.
The kids can still be friends.
I still can believe that she is back with Ben.
Who wants to deal with a man child?
Hit it and keep it moving.
pandemic has been hard, even for la Lopez.
Plus, he looks Like he is lacking


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Why is that wrong for a grown woman to get it on?
> Now, for all the hoopla, she always maintained a house in Bel Air.
> She moved the kids to be with Arod, it did not work out.
> The kids can still be friends.
> I still can believe that she is back with Ben.
> Who wants to deal with a man child?
> Hit it and keep it moving.
> pandemic has been hard, even for la Lopez.
> Plus, he looks Like he is lacking


Omg now I have Marvin Gaye’s Let’s Get It On lyrics stuck in my head!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Why is that wrong for a grown woman to get it on?
> Now, for all the hoopla, she always maintained a house in Bel Air.
> She moved the kids to be with Arod, it did not work out.
> The kids can still be friends.
> I still can believe that she is back with Ben.
> Who wants to deal with a man child?
> Hit it and keep it moving.
> pandemic has been hard, even for la Lopez.
> Plus, he looks Like he is lacking


To each his or her own, but I personally find the fact that she can't seem to be alone for a single, solitary minute, a tad desperate, attention seeking, having low self esteem, etc.  She has every right to have fun and/or find love, but she doesn't take a second to breathe.  I don't find it empowering to other women if one doesn't seem to be complete without a man.  Thank God she's not my role model.


----------



## bag-princess

Is going back to an ex the new thing??  










						A-Rod Reunites With 'World Class' Ex Cynthia Scurtis After J. Lo Split
					

Alex Rodriguez shares daughters Natasha, 16, and Ella, 13, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis — see pics of their reunion




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Lounorada

I don't know which is worse, his ex-wife going back to a fool like him or JLo going back to a fool like Affleck. 
They are all so desperate 
Me suggesting to celebs: Why don't you date _new _people or even better, be single for a while:
Celebs:


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t read the article bc I need to hold onto the few brain cells I have left…but is it about his x wife? Isn’t she remarried and has a daughter with her current husband? Not to mention her DH is hot!
Re JLO- I think she needs to do more things on the DL. Not everything needs to be a magazine cover. 




bag-princess said:


> Is going back to an ex the new thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-Rod Reunites With 'World Class' Ex Cynthia Scurtis After J. Lo Split
> 
> 
> Alex Rodriguez shares daughters Natasha, 16, and Ella, 13, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis — see pics of their reunion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


----------



## alvergo

She's so pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Is going back to an ex the new thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-Rod Reunites With 'World Class' Ex Cynthia Scurtis After J. Lo Split
> 
> 
> Alex Rodriguez shares daughters Natasha, 16, and Ella, 13, with ex-wife Cynthia Scurtis — see pics of their reunion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


I think he just "reunited" with her for some event.  She'd be an idiot to take ARod back.


----------



## LavenderIce

You guys,


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have no words. My stomach actually dropped for her kids. Such a strange reaction since she’s a stranger to me. I’m actually sad. But also how intrusive of the cameras.

I wish her kids were NOT involved. At all.


----------



## LavenderIce

I too wish the kids were not involved. However, intrusive of the cameras? For those two? They probably tipped off the paps.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> I too wish the kids were not involved. However, intrusive of the cameras? For those two? They probably tipped off the paps.





exactly!!!!   she is loving all the attention and i would bet big $$$ she made sure she was where she could get papped!


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!   she is loving all the attention and i would bet big $$$ *she made sure she was where she could get papped*!


Apparently they were at Nobu in Malibu. Seems like a place to go to be seen.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ohhhhh I was hoping she was home not at a restaurant. You guys are correct then. You don’t go to Nobu unless you want to be SEEN.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Ohhhhh I was hoping she was home not at a restaurant. You guys are correct then. *You don’t go to Nobu unless you want to be SEEN.*




i was just about to ask - isn't that the place where people go to make sure they are always seen!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!   she is loving all the attention and i would bet big $$$ she made sure she was where she could get papped!


Well, notice who is facing the cameras and who is not - so yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## Brklynjuice10

Jennifer is so pathetic smh. I feel so sorry for her kids. She need to realize it’s not 2002 anymore, nobody cares


----------



## Antonia

We shouldn't waste our precious time with negative energy....whether it's real or not, my thoughts are just leave them be.


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> I too wish the kids were not involved. However, intrusive of the cameras? For those two? They probably tipped off the paps.


Yep.  The angles are pretty convenient and these two are both actors.


----------



## csshopper

They were celebrating her sister’s 50th birthday With a large group. This is just one of many at a PDA  session at the table. in one shot he’s nuzzling her neck, in another she is stroking his cheek.


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> You guys,


----------



## lanasyogamama

LavenderIce said:


> You guys,



Why isn’t this part blowing up online??


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> You guys,





lanasyogamama said:


> Why isn’t this part blowing up online??





  i bet it is killing them that it is NOT!! that was the whole point of that little display!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I wonder what she thinks of his tattoo...


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder what the kids think of all mommy's boyfriends...


----------



## limom

LavenderIce said:


> You guys,



Ew!
Pressed, pressed, pressed.

Still the worst Batman ever, no matter what.


----------



## Antonia

limom said:


> Ew!
> Pressed, pressed, pressed.
> 
> Still the worst Batman ever, no matter what.


Lol, I've never seen his Batman movie.  My favorite was Michael Keaton with Christian Bale a close second.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lounorada said:


> I don't know which is worse, his ex-wife going back to a fool like him or JLo going back to a fool like Affleck.
> They are all so desperate
> Me suggesting to celebs: Why don't you date _new _people or even better, be single for a while:
> Celebs:
> View attachment 5109324


I think celebs have very high narcissistic tendencies. They can either be covert narcs(poor me), overt narcs(look how great I am), or a little bit of both. As such, they have to control everything around them and have a tremendous amount of spotlight on them as well.
That's probably why they are celebs in the first place. But if they get a plain, off the street normal person as a partner, then they can't double the notoriety and spotlight.
They need a lot of attention whether negative or positive.  They also probably are  very snobby about who they become partners with. Sort of like loving a designer person versus a non designer person.
So in my opinion,  they choose designer partners! This is why they can only date celebs, who probably happen to be narcissists,  and thus 2 narcs just have a very low probability of having a healthy relationship.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> We shouldn't waste our precious time with negative energy....whether it's real or not, my thoughts are just leave them be.


Oh I thought we were learning from her mistakes,  so that we don't repeat her mistakes. 
I thought this was a learning channel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder what the kids think of all mommy's boyfriends...


I'm sure they've been brainwashed to believe it's normal.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I think celebs have very high narcissistic tendencies. They can either be covert narcs(poor me), overt narcs(look how great I am), or a little bit of both. As such, they have to control everything around them and have a tremendous amount of spotlight on them as well.
> That's probably why they are celebs in the first place. But if they get a plain, off the street normal person as a partner, then they can't double the notoriety and spotlight.
> They need a lot of attention whether negative or positive.  They also probably are  very snobby about who they become partners with. Sort of like loving a designer person versus a non designer person.
> So in my opinion,  they choose designer partners! This is why they can only date celebs, who probably happen to be narcissists,  and thus 2 narcs just have a very low probability of having a healthy relationship.


Imo, it is a PR stunt. There is nothing real about this relationship.
Who in their right mind would want to be involved with a A listed celebrity?
Most are so high maintenance and needy.. No way.
Plus you have to deal with fans????
It is a no, for me dawg


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Imo, it is a PR stunt. There is nothing real about this relationship.
> Who in their right mind would want to be involved with a A listed celebrity?
> Most are so high maintenance and needy.. No way.
> Plus you have to deal with fans????
> It is a no, for me dawg


That's because you are a normal person who is not a narcissist. 
Also narcs love PR stunts and notoriety.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> That's because you are a normal person who is not a narcissist.
> Also narcs love PR stunts and notoriety.


Thank you.
How can you spot a narc?
What is the difference between a narcissist and a plain old azzhole?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Thank you.
> How can you spot a narc?
> What is the difference between a narcissist and a plain old azzhole?


When it boils down, they're basically the same. There's a very good psychologist I follow and her name is Dr. Ramani.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Imo, it is a PR stunt. There is nothing real about this relationship.
> Who in their right mind would want to be involved with a A listed celebrity?
> Most are so high maintenance and needy.. No way.
> Plus you have to deal with fans????
> It is a no, for me dawg


Anyone know if she has a new album/movie coming out? That could cause the "renewed interest"!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Anyone know if she has a new album/movie coming out? That could cause the "renewed interest"!


He has a Batman movie coming out  
It is gonna suck…He is the one who needs good PR at the moment.


JLO has tons of movies in the pipeline…Plus a million other projects…
She came out with a banger recently. Of course, she is reduced to collabs with younger artists at her big age.
Girlfriend is constantly working.…
If any of her two kids have her drive… total world domination


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Thank you.
> How can you spot a narc?
> What is the difference between a narcissist and a plain old azzhole?





Sunshine mama said:


> When it boils down, they're basically the same. There's a very good psychologist I follow and her name is Dr. Ramani.



Oh there’s a difference, trust me! I divorced a narcissist and I’ve met plenty of the other. Narcissists have a personality disorder, and good ones you don’t see coming for a long time, in my case over 20 years… often they have other disorders like borderline personality disorder and my personal fave, antisocial disorder. 

Here a link to the 12 traits








						What Are 12 Signs of a Narcissist? 9 Traits, Diagnosis, Treatment
					

Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a mental health condition that typically involves an inflated sense of self-importance, extreme need for attention and admiration, superficial relationships, and lack of empathy. Doctors diagnose NPD by looking for the presence of at least five out of...




					www.medicinenet.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

Swanky said:


> Oh there’s a difference, trust me! I divorced a narcissist and I’ve met plenty of the other. Narcissists have a personality disorder, and good ones you don’t see coming for a long time, in my case over 20 years… often they have other disorders like borderline personality disorder and my personal fave, antisocial disorder.
> 
> Here a link to the 12 traits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are 12 Signs of a Narcissist? 9 Traits, Diagnosis, Treatment
> 
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a mental health condition that typically involves an inflated sense of self-importance, extreme need for attention and admiration, superficial relationships, and lack of empathy. Doctors diagnose NPD by looking for the presence of at least five out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicinenet.com


Yeah. I should have clarified.  They have similarities.  I should have said that all  narcs are jerks but not all jerks  are narcs.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Thank you.
> How can you spot a narc?
> What is the difference between a narcissist and a plain old azzhole?



Narcs exhibit a very specific pattern of behavior, and an insatiable need for attention and sympathy. When the attention is not 100% on them, they will create attention for themselves and ensure all eyes are back on them. Narcs flatter themselves. They have a complete lack of personal responsibility for any wrongdoings, which might be the biggest red flag you could spot. It is actually difficult to see a narc’s pattern unless you are close with them and spend enough time to observe their patterns and how they react. Being a casual friend usually wouldn’t be close enough to give you any clues.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Oh there’s a difference, trust me! I divorced a narcissist and I’ve met plenty of the other. Narcissists have a personality disorder, and good ones you don’t see coming for a long time, in my case over 20 years… often they have other disorders like borderline personality disorder and my personal fave, antisocial disorder.
> 
> Here a link to the 12 traits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are 12 Signs of a Narcissist? 9 Traits, Diagnosis, Treatment
> 
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a mental health condition that typically involves an inflated sense of self-importance, extreme need for attention and admiration, superficial relationships, and lack of empathy. Doctors diagnose NPD by looking for the presence of at least five out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicinenet.com


How can one repress his true self for so long?
And what was the breaking point?
Are you concerned that one of your children might be one?


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Narcs exhibit a very specific pattern of behavior, and an insatiable need for attention and sympathy. When the attention is not 100% of them, they will create attention for themselves and ensure all eyes are back on them. Narcs flatter themselves. They have a complete lack of personal responsibility for any wrongdoings, which might be the biggest red flag you could spot. It is actually difficult to see a narc’s pattern unless you are close with them and spend enough time to observe their patterns and how they react. Being a casual friend usually wouldn’t be close enough to give you any clues.


Wow. Thank you and scary as Fuc$


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> How can one repress his true self for so long?
> And what was the breaking point?
> Are you concerned that one of your children might be one?



i was 19, he 27, so I was young…
I saw little things here and there but everyone loved him and I loved his family.  Dated for 4 years before we married, it’s easy to hide for a while and I think as he became more and more successful the worse it was growing.
It’s a slow burn… I knew around 6 years married that he wasn’t ‘right’, but with 3 kids and all the material things a girl could want, I put up with the issues here and there. He traveled 3-4 days/week so it wasn’t “too” bad, but there was a very clear disconnect. All my friends spouses were their best friends, I started to feel like I didn’t really know mine. Took me short of being married for 20 years to find the strength to ask for divorce.
I was told I’d never make it alone, wouldn’t be able to afford tennis, manicures, etc… all I could go was laugh.
“Ok! I’d rather be happy!!*shrugs*“
He was very offended, not hurt… it was scary for me but I finally got to the point where I felt like I DESERVED happiness, so I sought it. And moving out brought a lot! Accidentally found the love of my life a year or so later when a mutual friend matched us, I’m so thankful!

eta: I could write a novel, like if I started back at the beginning and started a date outline of when my gut was kicking at me….


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> i was 19, he 27, so I was young…
> I saw little things here and there but everyone loved him and I loved his family.  Dated for 4 years before we married, it’s easy to hide for a while and I think as he became more and more successful the worse it was growing.
> It’s a slow burn… I knew around 6 years married that he wasn’t ‘right’, but with 3 kids and all the material things a girl could want, I put up with the issues here and there. He traveled 3-4 days/week so it wasn’t “too” bad, but there was a very clear disconnect. All my friends spouses were their best friends, I started to feel like I didn’t really know mine. Took me short of being married for 20 years to find the strength to ask for divorce.
> I was told I’d never make it alone, wouldn’t be able to afford tennis, manicures, etc… all I could go was laugh.
> “Ok! I’d rather be happy!!*shrugs*“
> He was very offended, not hurt… it was scary for me but I finally got to the point where I felt like I DESERVED happiness, so I sought it. And moving out brought a lot! Accidentally found the love of my life a year or so later when a mutual friend matched us, I’m so thankful!


Wow.  So there was no there, there.
Eye opening.
 Thank you


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Wow. Thank you and scary as Fuc$



One more thought: Narcissists do not _love_. They only control. They have no soul or center. If I lined up the narcissists I know, they would all exhibit the same patterns over and over.

-Find a vulnerable person to rope in.
-Shower them with charm and attention.
-Once hooked, tear down their self esteem slowly. Threaten to leave regularly to instill fear and compliance.
-All the while, sprinkle in self-compliments and constant reminders of how amazing the narc is! So beautiful! So smart! How could anyone live without them?




Swanky said:


> i was 19, he 27, so I was young…
> I saw little things here and there but everyone loved him and I loved his family.  Dated for 4 years before we married, it’s easy to hide for a while and I think as he became more and more successful the worse it was growing.
> It’s a slow burn… I knew around 6 years married that he wasn’t ‘right’, but with 3 kids and all the material things a girl could want, I put up with the issues here and there. He traveled 3-4 days/week so it wasn’t “too” bad, but there was a very clear disconnect. All my friends spouses were their best friends, I started to feel like I didn’t really know mine. Took me short of being married for 20 years to find the strength to ask for divorce.
> I was told I’d never make it alone, wouldn’t be able to afford tennis, manicures, etc… all I could go was laugh.
> “Ok! I’d rather be happy!!*shrugs*“
> He was very offended, not hurt… it was scary for me but I finally got to the point where I felt like I DESERVED happiness, so I sought it. And moving out brought a lot! Accidentally found the love of my life a year or so later when a mutual friend matched us, I’m so thankful!



There’s no way you could have known at 19. I would’ve never guessed you went through all that from your older posts. I’m super happy for you that you found happiness and real love ❤️


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> One more thought: Narcissists do not _love_. They only control. They have no soul or center. If I lined up the narcissists I know, they would all exhibit the same patterns over and over.
> 
> -Find a vulnerable person to rope in.
> -Shower them with charm and attention.
> -Once hooked, tear down their self esteem slowly. Threaten to leave regularly to instill fear and compliance.
> -All the while, sprinkle in self-compliments and constant reminders of how amazing the narc is! So beautiful! So smart! How could anyone live without them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no way you could have known at 19. I would’ve never guessed you went through all that from your older posts. I’m super happy for you that you found happiness and real love ❤


+1
How can you tell even now????


----------



## Swanky

It takes time, I thought I was loved. He wasn’t unkind per se… very good at hiding it. He hits almost all the traits… I remember him losing basic credibility with me by embellishing and slanting things to make himself look better. Then I’d see something or find out the truth was slightly edited and I’d think “why?? Why did he self inflate himself so grandly in that story when he was already the winner in the contest?!”
He definitely liked me being a lessor than female, very traditional, wanted me at home. Like not even volunteering at kids school but AT home.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't believe SHE broke up with him for one single, second. I think they are just saying this now so she doesn't look as bad as she does for taking him back after he dumped her the first time. And didn't HE get married first? I can't remember. Just checked and HIS first kid was in 2005 and hers was in 2008. Sorry, Jen. Not buying it.









						Jennifer Lopez’s Reported Reason For Breaking Up With Ben Affleck in 2003 Is No Longer in Their Way
					

It’s November 2002. Juicy tracksuits and low-rise jeans abound, Jennifer Lopez’s video for “Jenny From the Block” just dropped, topping the Billboard charts. Bennifer is still going strong — so strong, in fact, Ben Affleck proposed following the iconic video’s release. J.Lo has her rock (and...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Per Page Six, Bennifer’s demise was simply a matter of timing and priorities. “As hot and heavy as their relationship was, they were on very different paths at the end of it,” a source told the publication. “Jennifer was ready to settle down and have kids, but Ben wasn’t keen on giving up his bachelor lifestyle just yet. In the end, she got tired of waiting for him to come around — even though it broke her heart to end things.”


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> She didn't even give herself some space between significant relationships, if she was ever in post-breakup mode.


that's how she rolls...has to have a man at all times


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder if she has a sex addiction problem. I mean, god, she can't go a few weeks even?


I think it's more like she needs the attention, both from the man and from the public for being with the man


----------



## meluvs2shop

Like @Swanky I divorced a narc too. You don’t realize it at first at least I didn’t. They really do put you under their spell. It’s very hard to explain unless you ever been in love with one. It can be very painful and traumatic experience. And if you are with someone that’s in the SPOTLIGHT. MOVE the F out! But that’s all in the past and I’ve moved on. I do have a gorgeous daughter out of that relationship and I pray every day she doesn’t become a NaRc like her dad. So far so good…fingers crossed.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Imo, it is a PR stunt. There is nothing real about this relationship.
> Who in their right mind would want to be involved with a A listed celebrity?
> Most are so high maintenance and needy.. No way.
> Plus you have to deal with fans????
> It is a no, for me dawg


but I don't know why ben would need this...he has real talent as a producer....guess he is immature


----------



## MidAtlantic

sdkitty said:


> that's how she rolls...has to have a man at all times



Makes me think she was already over it by the time she and A-Rod officially called it quits.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> but I don't know why ben would need this...he has real talent as a producer....guess he is immature


Oh please, she upgrades him, big time.
I am surprised he is even insurable right now.
If he is….


meluvs2shop said:


> Like @Swanky I divorced a narc too. You don’t realize it at first at least I didn’t. They really do put you under their spell. It’s very hard to explain unless you ever been in love with one. It can be very painful and traumatic experience. And if you are with someone that’s in the SPOTLIGHT. MOVE the F out! But that’s all in the past and I’ve moved on. I do have a gorgeous daughter out of that relationship and I pray every day she doesn’t become a NaRc like her dad. So far so good…fingers crossed.


It is so scary. I think that a girlfriend who is preying on you might be more awful.
o


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Swanky said:


> Oh there’s a difference, trust me! I divorced a narcissist and I’ve met plenty of the other. Narcissists have a personality disorder, and good ones you don’t see coming for a long time, in my case over 20 years… often they have other disorders like borderline personality disorder and my personal fave, antisocial disorder.
> 
> Here a link to the 12 traits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are 12 Signs of a Narcissist? 9 Traits, Diagnosis, Treatment
> 
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a mental health condition that typically involves an inflated sense of self-importance, extreme need for attention and admiration, superficial relationships, and lack of empathy. Doctors diagnose NPD by looking for the presence of at least five out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicinenet.com



Wow! I read the article and didn't realize that my mom and mother-in-law have a lot of the narcissist traits. My mom has the super inflated ego and my mother-in-law has the "poor me" attitude.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> i was 19, he 27, so I was young…
> I saw little things here and there but everyone loved him and I loved his family.  Dated for 4 years before we married, it’s easy to hide for a while and I think as he became more and more successful the worse it was growing.
> It’s a slow burn… I knew around 6 years married that he wasn’t ‘right’, but with 3 kids and all the material things a girl could want, I put up with the issues here and there. He traveled 3-4 days/week so it wasn’t “too” bad, but there was a very clear disconnect. All my friends spouses were their best friends, I started to feel like I didn’t really know mine. Took me short of being married for 20 years to find the strength to ask for divorce.
> I was told I’d never make it alone, wouldn’t be able to afford tennis, manicures, etc… all I could go was laugh.
> “Ok! I’d rather be happy!!*shrugs*“
> He was very offended, not hurt… it was scary for me but I finally got to the point where I felt like I DESERVED happiness, so I sought it. And moving out brought a lot! Accidentally found the love of my life a year or so later when a mutual friend matched us, I’m so thankful!
> 
> eta: I could write a novel, like if I started back at the beginning and started a date outline of when my gut was kicking at me….



yes! Perfect description - slow burn. Red flags exist but your head is so buried in the sand and if it’s a nice life even more so. And the threats bc he was powerful that he could take our daughter and make me look like an unfit mother made it even harder to walk. It’s a fog for sure.


bisousx said:


> Narcs exhibit a very specific pattern of behavior, and an insatiable need for attention and sympathy. When the attention is not 100% on them, they will create attention for themselves and ensure all eyes are back on them. Narcs flatter themselves. They have a complete lack of personal responsibility for any wrongdoings, which might be the biggest red flag you could spot. It is actually difficult to see a narc’s pattern unless you are close with them and spend enough time to observe their patterns and how they react. Being a casual friend usually wouldn’t be close enough to give you any clues.


This! 100%!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Oh please, she upgrades him, big time.
> I am surprised he is even insurable right now.
> If he is….
> 
> It is so scary. I think that a girlfriend who is preying on you might be more awful.
> o


well, I'm not a fan of her....mediocre talent looking hot at 50....guess we can agree to disagree on this one


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky said:


> i was 19, he 27, so I was young…
> I saw little things here and there but everyone loved him and I loved his family.  Dated for 4 years before we married, it’s easy to hide for a while and I think as he became more and more successful the worse it was growing.
> It’s a slow burn… I knew around 6 years married that he wasn’t ‘right’, but with 3 kids and all the material things a girl could want, I put up with the issues here and there. He traveled 3-4 days/week so it wasn’t “too” bad, but there was a very clear disconnect. All my friends spouses were their best friends, I started to feel like I didn’t really know mine. Took me short of being married for 20 years to find the strength to ask for divorce.
> I was told I’d never make it alone, wouldn’t be able to afford tennis, manicures, etc… all I could go was laugh.
> “Ok! I’d rather be happy!!*shrugs*“
> He was very offended, not hurt… it was scary for me but I finally got to the point where I felt like I DESERVED happiness, so I sought it. And moving out brought a lot! Accidentally found the love of my life a year or so later when a mutual friend matched us, I’m so thankful!
> 
> eta: I could write a novel, like if I started back at the beginning and started a date outline of when my gut was kicking at me….


Didn't you once, many years ago, mention that your friends called you Barbie and Ken?

Or did I make that up?

But who is the narc in the JLo conversation?  Ben, Arod or Jen?


----------



## Swanky

Jayne1 said:


> Didn't you once, many years ago, mention that your friends called you Barbie and Ken?
> 
> Or did I make that up?
> 
> But who is the narc in the JLo conversation?  Ben, Arod or Jen?



I shared a wedding photo here a long time ago and people said it jokingly.  I don’t remember mentioning it here, but some friends/family used to joke about it. 

Honestly, who knows? None of us actually know them, lots of people may have certain obvious traits but without observing them personally for a while no one could know… the term is thrown around pretty loosely imho


----------



## csshopper

Swanky said:


> Oh there’s a difference, trust me! I divorced a narcissist and I’ve met plenty of the other. Narcissists have a personality disorder, and good ones you don’t see coming for a long time, in my case over 20 years… often they have other disorders like borderline personality disorder and my personal fave, antisocial disorder.
> 
> Here a link to the 12 traits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are 12 Signs of a Narcissist? 9 Traits, Diagnosis, Treatment
> 
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a mental health condition that typically involves an inflated sense of self-importance, extreme need for attention and admiration, superficial relationships, and lack of empathy. Doctors diagnose NPD by looking for the presence of at least five out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicinenet.com


Edited to remove a comment linking to another thread. 

Admit, I have been shocked about the speed of this recoupling. Didn't she head to Marc when she first became "disengaged." Maybe she was interviewing exes?


----------



## scarlet555

Now now... I was trying to escape the Douchess and the Douche thread and reading all of this dejavue... hmmm 

these two are in it for the pap stunt...


----------



## limom

Omfg, not one thread can escape this duchesse 
She has some serious super power that girl


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky said:


> I shared a wedding photo here a long time ago and people said it jokingly.  I don’t remember mentioning it here, but some friends/family used to joke about it.
> 
> Honestly, who knows? None of us actually know them, lots of people may have certain obvious traits but without observing them personally for a while no one could know… the term is thrown around pretty loosely imho


I’m glad you got through it!! Good job lady!


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m glad you got through it!! Good job lady!


Yes, seriously. It sounds like a nightmare.
Whatever happened to your run Of the mill jerk?


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Yes, seriously. It sounds like a nightmare.
> Whatever happened to your run Of the mill jerk?



He lived alone in the house that’s far too big lol, especially for one…. I guess he needed to keep it for the size of his ego

He recently got engaged, I don’t ask the kiddos questions because it’s awkward. But when asked what dad did for their birthday last week one replied “grandparents came over and we cooked out. Dads fiancées mom was in from out of town.”
I said “oh, fun! Where’s she from?” He said “Russia”

Im a petite blonde and apparently she’s a tall brunette. Whilst married, his charming self would put down tall dark haired women, and I couldn’t be tiny enough or blonde enough. Whatevs dude lol!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> He lived alone in the house that’s far too big lol, especially for one…. I guess he needed to keep it for the size of his ego
> 
> He recently got engaged, I don’t ask the kiddos questions because it’s awkward. But when asked what dad did for their birthday last week one replied “grandparents came over and we cooked out. Dads fiancées mom was in from out of town.”
> I said “oh, fun! Where’s she from?” He said “Russia”
> 
> Im a petite blonde and apparently she’s a tall brunette. Whilst married, his charming self would put down tall dark haired women, and I couldn’t be tiny enough or blonde enough. Whatevs dude lol!


Wow. He is really a major league jerk. 
Has he ever watched Snapped?
That might become his reality. j/s
Anyways. Manicure, Barbie, Ken, tennis or whatever, he is the insecure crazy one, in my personal opinion that is…


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Wow. He is really a major league jerk.
> Has he ever watched Snapped?
> That might become his reality. j/s
> Anyways. Manicure, Barbie, Ken, tennis or whatever, he is the insecure crazy one, in my personal opinion that is…



 I couldn’t see it for a long time, but my friends all said the same thing. Major jerk indeed… grateful my kids now see a good man and a functional, loving relationship


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I couldn’t see it for a long time, but my friends all said the same thing. Major jerk indeed… grateful my kids now see a good man and a functional, loving relationship


Amen!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> I couldn’t see it for a long time, but my friends all said the same thing. Major jerk indeed… grateful my kids now see a good man and a functional, loving relationship


I’m so happy to hear you found true love. Funny how life works out sometimes. We got to get thru the BS to find the good stuff. That’s what life is made of.


----------



## Debbini

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder what the kids think of all mommy's boyfriends...


That's the part I hate, the kids are the ones to get hurt


----------



## M_Butterfly

Debbini said:


> That's the part I hate, the kids are the ones to get hurt


Well, maybe they are "used" to seen their parents with different people?  Marc Anthony is not a saint when it comes to women.  Kids can be affected by both parents' relationship.


----------



## limom

M_Butterfly said:


> Well, maybe they are "used" to seen their parents with different people?  Marc Anthony is not a saint when it comes to women.  Kids can be affected by both parents' relationship.


It depends what is presented to the kids.
She was with #13 for quite a while and it is better for her children (especially the daughter) to be shown that sometimes crap happens.
La Lopez also has a very, very supportive family. Her parents are there for the kids.
I don’t follow Marc that close, but him being a man seems to give him a pass.
Isnt he involved with a bunch of groupies like Evelyn?

Her children watched their mother singing at the inauguration of 46.
So, grown women have sex. Get over it people


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> It depends what is presented to the kids.
> She was with #13 for quite a while and it is better for her children (especially the daughter) to be shown that sometimes crap happens.
> La Lopez also has a very, very supportive family. Her parents are there for the kids.
> I don’t follow Marc that close, but him being a man seems to give him a pass.
> Isnt he involved with a bunch of groupies like Evelyn?
> 
> Her children watched their mother singing at the inauguration of 46.
> So, grown women have sex. Get over it people


She was with Casper too for a long time. A little on and off but all in all they were together for years. I never liked them together and I’m all for older woman/younger man vibe but didn’t see it with them two. He must know how to throw it down  since she was the loaded one.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> She was with Casper too for a long time. A little on and off but all in all they were together for years. I never liked them together and I’m all for older woman/younger man vibe but didn’t see it with them two. He must know how to throw it down  since she was the loaded one.


And there you have it.
She could not do bisexual. Plus, he was sloppy at the end.


----------



## LavenderIce

Her projects don't bring as much chatter as her personal life, but I wanted to post this here. I like her rom-coms best. The Mother looks interesting.









						Jennifer Lopez Inks Multi-Year Production Deal With Netflix
					

Jennifer Lopez, actor, singer and CEO of Nuyorican Productions, has inked a multi-year, first-look deal with Netflix. Along with producing partners Benny Medina and president of Nuyorican Productio…




					variety.com
				




Jennifer Lopez Inks Multi-Year Production Deal With Netflix

By Mónica Marie Zorrilla

Jennifer Lopez, actor, singer and CEO of Nuyorican Productions, has inked a multi-year, first-look deal with Netflix. Along with producing partners Benny Medina and president of Nuyorican Productions Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas, Lopez will produce a slate of film and television content, both scripted and unscripted, that showcase diverse female actors, writers and filmmakers.

Two Netflix features starring Lopez — “The Mother,” directed by Niki Caro (“Mulan”), and “The Cipher,” based on the novel of the same name by Isabella Maldonado — had been previously announced by the streamer.

“Throughout every aspect of her career, Jennifer Lopez has been a force in entertainment. In partnering with her and Nuyorican, we know she will continue to bring impactful stories, joy and inspiration to audiences around the world,” Scott Stuber, Netflix’s head of global films, said in a prepared statement.

Bela Bajaria, Netflix’s head of global TV, praised Lopez as “a singular talent whose creativity and vision have captivated audiences and inspired the next generation around the world. For years, she and the team at Nuyorican have brought a distinctive voice to entertainment, and I’m looking forward to working with her and the team to create new series for our members to love.”

*“The Mother” follows a deadly female assassin who comes out of hiding to teach her daughter how to survive.* “Lovecraft Country” showrunner Misha Green wrote the screenplay, with current revisions by Andrea Berloff (“Straight Outta Compton”); Caro’s other credits include “The Zookeeper’s Wife” and “Whale Rider.” “The Cipher” centers on FBI Special Agent Nina Guerrera, who finds herself drawn into a serial killer’s case after he strategically posts complex codes and riddles online. The codes correspond to recent murders, designed to lure her into a cat-and-mouse chase. Liza Fleissig, Ginger Harris-Dontzin, Catherine Hagedorn and Maldonado will executive produce, and Courtney Baxter will serve as associate producer.

“I am excited to announce my new partnership with Netflix. Elaine, Benny and I believe there is no better home for us than a forward-leaning content creation company that seeks to defy conventional wisdom and directly market to the millions across the globe who no longer view art and entertainment with the kind of boundaries and limitations of the past,” Lopez said. “We at Nuyorican Productions are thrilled to find like-minded partners in Ted Sarandos, Scott Stuber, Bela Bajaria and the whole team and look forward to getting to work right away.”

Lopez is currently training for her role in “The Mother,” with production set to begin this fall and a scheduled release in the fourth quarter of 2022. The multi-hyphenate has appeared in many films, including “Hustlers,” which she co-produced with her Nuyorican banner.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> He lived alone in the house that’s far too big lol, especially for one…. I guess he needed to keep it for the size of his ego
> 
> He recently got engaged, I don’t ask the kiddos questions because it’s awkward. But when asked what dad did for their birthday last week one replied “grandparents came over and we cooked out. Dads fiancées mom was in from out of town.”
> I said “oh, fun! Where’s she from?” He said “Russia”
> 
> Im a petite blonde and apparently she’s a tall brunette. Whilst married, his charming self would put down tall dark haired women, and I couldn’t be tiny enough or blonde enough. Whatevs dude lol!


Oh, a mysogynist
I had one of those in my life for a short time


----------



## M_Butterfly

limom said:


> It depends what is presented to the kids.
> She was with #13 for quite a while and it is better for her children (especially the daughter) to be shown that sometimes crap happens.
> La Lopez also has a very, very supportive family. Her parents are there for the kids.
> I don’t follow Marc that close, but him being a man seems to give him a pass.
> Isnt he involved with a bunch of groupies like Evelyn?
> 
> Her children watched their mother singing at the inauguration of 46.
> *So, grown women have sex. Get over it people*


Amen sister!

ETA, there is a good chance that only the women on this thread are the only ones that have not been involved with Marc.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> One more thought: Narcissists do not _love_. They only control. They have no soul or center. If I lined up the narcissists I know, they would all exhibit the same patterns over and over.
> 
> -Find a vulnerable person to rope in.
> -Shower them with charm and attention.
> -Once hooked, tear down their self esteem slowly. Threaten to leave regularly to instill fear and compliance.
> -All the while, sprinkle in self-compliments and constant reminders of how amazing the narc is! So beautiful! So smart! How could anyone live without them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no way you could have known at 19. I would’ve never guessed you went through all that from your older posts. I’m super happy for you that you found happiness and real love ❤


Sorry, I thought I was in the MM thread for a minute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

As I predicted to no one but myself ARod is losing followers on IG. When the split was announced with JLO he was around 4.2 million (still impressive number of course), but now he’s at 4mill. I remember thinking when they split, watch his number go down and it has! This is the boring ish I do from to time to time. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

am I the weird one for Not being excited to see their PDAs?
Jennifer Lopez Ben Affleck kiss: The hidden message in the glorious 2021 Nobu video. (slate.com)


----------



## Debbini

M_Butterfly said:


> Well, maybe they are "used" to seen their parents with different people?  Marc Anthony is not a saint when it comes to women.  Kids can be affected by both parents' relationship.


Just because they're used to it doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Debbini said:


> Just because they're used to it doesn't make it a good thing.


I did not mean it that way. I was just placing responsibility on both side as it seems like the emphasis is on the mother's behavior.  No other intent here.


----------



## Debbini

M_Butterfly said:


> I did not mean it that way. I was just placing responsibility on both side as it seems like the emphasis is on the mother's behavior.  No other intent here.


Oh, I'm sorry....and I absolutely agree with you!


----------



## limom

It s a small world after all….








						Alex Rodriguez parties with Ben Affleck’s ex Lindsay Shookus
					

A-Rod celebrated Shookus’ birthday in the Hamptons after Affleck got back together with the former Yankee’s ex-fiancée Jennifer Lopez.




					pagesix.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yk what’s crazy about these tabloids churning out articles?! Last week when ARod was out with his x wife working out and everyone was like, ew why is she going back to him! Ironically enough I looked at the photos and they were both photographed with their trainer who happens to be Cynthia’s husband. Who is writing these articles? 17 year olds? No fact checking?! Literally he was labeled as the trainer and not trainer/husband.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Yk what’s crazy about these tabloids churning out articles?! Last week when ARod was out with his x wife working out and everyone was like, ew why is she going back to him! Ironically enough I looked at the photos and they were both photographed with their trainer who happens to be Cynthia’s husband. Who is writing these articles? 17 year olds? No fact checking?! Literally he was labeled as the trainer and not trainer/husband.


Why would tabloids care about the truth when lately "real news" stations don't even fact check anything any more?  That's why I come to tPF!  The only place I can actually trust.


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Why would tabloids care about the truth when lately "real news" stations don't even fact check anything any more?  That's why I come to tPF!  The only place I can actually trust.


Facts right there!


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Imo, it is a PR stunt. There is nothing real about this relationship.
> Who in their right mind would want to be involved with a A listed celebrity?
> Most are so high maintenance and needy.. No way.
> Plus you have to deal with fans????
> It is a no, for me dawg



I also believe that this is a publicity stunt. But if I had to pick who was more high maintenance A-rod or Ben I feel like A-rod would win this title.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I also believe that this is a publicity stunt. But if I had to pick who was more high maintenance A-rod or Ben I feel like A-rod would win this title.


I never heard that Arod had any addiction issues. So for that reason alone, Arod would be easier to deal with.
They both enjoy strippers so faithfulness is moot.


----------



## scarlet555

pixiejenna said:


> I also believe that this is a publicity stunt. But if I had to pick who was more high maintenance A-rod or Ben I feel like A-rod would win this title.


Yeah, A rod, with his own makeup line for men, most definitely!  Or was that a joke??


----------



## meluvs2shop

He still smokes!? I wonder how that will fare with Jen whose pretty healthy and very fit and barely even drinks -if at all. I mean the drinking part is perfect for him. But she has like, no vices. Oh wait, she does! It’s called MEN but she grown so that don’t really count. Get down!


----------



## Aminamina

meluvs2shop said:


> He still smokes!? I wonder how that will fare with Jen whose pretty healthy and very fit and barely even drinks -if at all. I mean the drinking part is perfect for him. But she has like, no vices. Oh wait, she does! It’s called MEN but she grown so that don’t really count. Get down!
> View attachment 5121278


It looks like he’s rehearsing his lines


----------



## M_Butterfly

Aminamina said:


> It looks like he’s rehearsing his lines


Always safe to drive, rehearse line and smoke. I love it too much!  LOL


----------



## limom

He looks like he stinks….
Ew.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There are some hot men at his age but he’s not aging well, IMO, plus that back TAT that he’s been denying for years I could NOT look at him with a straight face without LMBO.


----------



## Grande Latte

I never liked Ben. Never found him attractive or talented, or what not.....
TBH, I've always thought Matt Damon was the "attractive" one.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> I never liked Ben. Never found him attractive or talented, or what not.....
> TBH, I've always thought Matt Damon was the "attractive" one.


He's tall though.  A rarity in Hollywood, where they're all quite tiny in real life.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I thought Ben was more attractive than Matt Damon, but Matt Damon can act circles around Ben.


----------



## Lounorada

Ben was gorgeous in Armageddon, but I think that's the only time I found him attractive.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I thought Ben was more attractive than Matt Damon, but Matt Damon can act circles around Ben.


So many movies but in Good Will Hunting Matt was absolutely amazing! No wonder so many awards and that movie catapulted them to stardom.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lounorada said:


> Ben was gorgeous in Armageddon, but I think that's the only time I found him attractive.


Same and in the JLO video (go figure) so HOT! But that’s it for me.


----------



## limom

Matt was great in the Talented Mr Ripley. He is best in an ensemble piece, imo.
He is well liked in the Bourne series.
Good Will hunting is corny to me. But whatever…..


meluvs2shop said:


> Same and in the JLO video (go figure) so HOT! But that’s it for me.


Jlo has this knack to upgrade her men, she even upgraded Affleck rug.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Let me see if I can share pics of all of them- even Affleck’s kids at Universal. That’s a big move. But man she loves the spotlight considering the paps would be all over. Isn’t that what caused his cold feet before. Plus she’s clinging on to his hand for dear life. 

I do like me some JLO tho…I just wish not everything was a display. But if she’s happy then that’s all that matters.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank goodness Jenjamin is giving us something to talk about again. Talks of narcissists and Matty D entered this thread and I'm not here for that. I saw the footage of them at Universal with matching ponchos and now they're strolling in the Hamptons in coordinating cream outfits.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I found the cream outfits! So this was after universal? She rarely looks miz when she gets “papped” but now that she’s hanging out with mr personality he’s clearly rubbing off on her


----------



## meluvs2shop

Universal earlier today. They were with his son and her two kids.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. Big contrast on the photos.


----------



## M_Butterfly

I wonder if she travels with her glam squad team everywhere?


----------



## meluvs2shop

M_Butterfly said:


> I wonder if she travels with her glam squad team everywhere?


I was at universal in June and looked like a hot mess it was so hot. She looks like a big fan is blowing in front of her…she looks too dang good in hot humid weather.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> I found the cream outfits! So this was after universal? She rarely looks miz when she gets “papped” but now that she’s hanging out with mr personality he’s clearly rubbing off on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127537


From what I read, the Hamptons was after Universal. La Lopez looks tired from the jetsetting from coast to coast.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL ARod is channeling the cream outfits today…


----------



## poopsie

Is she ever NOT clinging?

Or is that just for the cameras?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Team Arod.
He brings the humor. Ben brings _drama._





meluvs2shop said:


> LOL ARod is channeling the cream outfits today…
> 
> View attachment 5127941


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> I found the cream outfits! So this was after universal? She rarely looks miz when she gets “papped” but now that she’s hanging out with mr personality he’s clearly rubbing off on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127537





meluvs2shop said:


> Universal earlier today. They were with his son and her two kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127550
> View attachment 5127551





I'm still giving this 'reunion' major side-eye. I'm just not buying it, not even for the entertainment.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Universal earlier today. They were with his son and her two kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127550
> View attachment 5127551


Can she grab his palm any tighter?


----------



## limom

CarryOn2020 said:


> Team Arod.
> He brings the humor. Ben brings _drama._


Same here.
#13 forever.
They are both on LI and have houses close to one another


----------



## M_Butterfly

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5128107
> 
> I'm still giving this 'reunion' major side-eye. I'm just not buying it, not even for the entertainment.


 same here but only time will tell. Now we wish ARod success on his future endeavors (make-up line, panties for men, crop tops for men)


----------



## meluvs2shop

This must hurt ARod to see these pictures since there’s no escaping them especially since he made it obvious he wanted her back. With that said, he must’ve messed up royally bc I do believe she was in love with ARod and loved his girls.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> This must hurt ARod to see these pictures since there’s no escaping them especially since he made it obvious he wanted her back. With that said, he must’ve messed up royally bc I do believe she was in love with ARod and loved his girls.


She speaks Spanish much better lately… 
What is fat Batman bringing to the table?
Did she keep the AROD ring?


----------



## lanasyogamama

M_Butterfly said:


> same here but only time will tell. Now we wish ARod success on his future endeavors (make-up line, panties for men, crop tops for men)


Why should Jen and the girls have all the fun?!


----------



## M_Butterfly

lanasyogamama said:


> Why should Jen and the girls have all the fun?!


LOL


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> She speaks Spanish much better lately…
> What is fat Batman bringing to the table?
> Did she keep the AROD ring?


Fat Batman


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> She speaks Spanish much better lately…
> What is fat Batman bringing to the table?
> Did she keep the AROD ring?


LOL.
I noticed the same thing about her Spanish. Get out of my head.
I think I read somewhere she gave the ring back.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I heard on Sat radio last night they are planning on moving in together…


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm an outlier here.  I'm glad to see Jennifer and Ben back together, and have always thought they genuinely loved each other.  They've both matured (to some extent) and I hope they can make it work this time.  I'm a bit skeptical, but then I'm not called Pollyanna for nothing!


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Is she ever NOT clinging?
> 
> Or is that just for the cameras?


she's like a teenager when it comes to men


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have to say, although I will preface and state I was totally in the grunge phase in the 90s, but as an adult. I like how the LA kids really embrace their own style. Skater style? That’s not as big a thing here in the northeast so I dunno if that’s what you would call it. I see it so often when I’m in LA. Girls march to the beat of their own drum and it’s so refreshing not to see T&A hanging out. Where I live in the northeast young girls are obsessed with Lily Pulitzer, Lululemon and the most expensive sneakers they can purchase. Little mini versions of their moms. Guilty! Although I don’t wear Lily dresses.  My own daughter was obsessed with getting this summer the lululemon speed up mid rise short in sonic pink! And is also obsessed with her Roxy bathing suits. And here you have the most popular celeb kids that can afford anything and they have their own style that some may even consider sloppy. It’s retro that’s for sure. Especially Emme’s street style. But I don’t mind it. Emme is giving me hot flashes but that’s another story.
Here’s Ben with two of his kids Samuel and Seraphina along with JLO’a daughter Emme.


----------



## Grande Latte

You know, it's funny. I know you're not supposed to date your exes, but I did that frequently. There's an existing bond and shared history. Then time (lots of time) passes, and it's somehow hard to find that connection with a completely new man.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> You know, it's funny. I know you're not supposed to date your exes, but I did that frequently. There's an existing bond and shared history. Then time (lots of time) passes, and it's somehow hard to find that connection with a completely new man.....


I’m engaged to my X that I dated in college. 
We were young and having fun while in school and just drifted apart. And here we are 20 plus years later. So yeah, it can happen and be EVEN better than the first time around.


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m engaged to my X that I dated in college.
> We were young and having fun while in school and just drifted apart. And here we are 20 plus years later. So yeah, it can happen and be EVEN better than the first time around.



This is the modern day fairytale. Very happy for you.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> This is the modern day fairytale. Very happy for you.


Thank you! Ppl usually do love our story. We completely went our own separate ways once we broke up too.


----------



## LavenderIce

La Lopez sure is busy! Between coast to coast pap strolls, noshing and nuzzling at Nobu, mixing the children from two households, releasing singles, she's also developing projects.









						Jennifer Lopez Developing New Projects Based on Rodgers & Hammerstein Musicals
					

Jennifer Lopez and Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas are working to develop new projects based on Rodgers & Hammerstein's Musicals




					people.com
				




Jennifer Lopez Developing New Projects Based on Rodgers & Hammerstein Musicals
Jennifer Lopez and Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas are working to develop new projects based on Rodgers & Hammerstein's Musicals

By Alexia FernándezJuly 12, 2021 02:03 PM

Jennifer Lopez is introducing a new generation to classic Broadway musicals.

The performer and her producing partner Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas are partnering up with Skydance and Concord to develop original projects based on Concord's catalog of musicals, which includes the many works of Rodgers & Hammerstein. The duo of Richard Rodgers and Oscar Hammerstein are behind some of Broadway's biggest classics, including Oklahoma! and The Sound of Music.

"Musicals were a part of the tapestry of my childhood," Lopez, 51, said in a release. "We're so excited to begin our association with Skydance and Concord in reinterpreting some of the most classic musicals and bringing them to life in new ways for a new generation." 

Lopez will have the option to star in at least one of the projects.

The deal expands Skydance Television's previously announced partnership with Concord, which includes developing the first-ever TV series based on one of Rodgers & Hammerstein's hit musicals, a modern-day retelling of Oklahoma!

"Jennifer Lopez is an international icon in every sense of the word, and we are thrilled to expand our relationship with Concord to partner with such a creative powerhouse," said Bill Bost, President, Skydance Television. "Skydance aims to create stories that appeal to audiences around the globe, and Jennifer is the perfect partner to reimagine these beloved, classic musicals for a twenty-first-century audience." 
This is Lopez's latest project. The singer just released her newest single, "Cambio El Paso," a collaboration with Rauw Alejandro, which she chatted about with Apple Music 1's Ebro Darden on Monday.


The entertainer said she recently realized she was "good" on her own and that "happiness starts within me." 

"Once I realized that, things [happened]. Things happen that you don't expect to ever happen," said Lopez, who split from fiancé Alex Rodriguez in April and is now dating her former fiancé Ben Affleck. "Once you get to the point where you're like, 'This is not right for me, or this doesn't feel good, or I need to make an adjustment here. This is not really about anybody else but me.' Once you do that, stuff starts falling into place."

She added, "I think that's how you should process this moment that I feel again."


----------



## limom

Her bop is supposed to be the song of the summer.




__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here’s her new video for Cambia El Paso. If she wrote music I would say she wrote this herself. Perfect timing with her break up and now her new relationship but she doesn’t right her own music so…. 
The hook is catchy.


----------



## Grande Latte

I believe it was on an Oprah's, or some famous interview when she openly admitted to having a big anxiety attack/ meltdown when she realized her marriage with Marc Anthony wasn't going to work. She described in detail how appearing to be "on top of the world", where in fact her life was falling apart was the scariest experience of her life. She described middle age well, she described being a woman well. I find her candid. Though she can try to take up all the presence on social media, I still think she's just a little girl inside.


----------



## Swanky

That screenshot makes her look very altered, tiny pointy chin.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s her new video for Cambia El Paso. If she wrote music I would say she wrote this herself. Perfect timing with her break up and now her new relationship but she doesn’t right her own music so….
> The hook is catchy.



Ladylike is over, isn’t it.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> That screenshot makes her look very altered, tiny pointy chin.


Yes she is refreshed but she still looks like herself…
And she still can do splits?
I stan  
Go get them girl…


----------



## meluvs2shop

The split took me out I was so impressed! It’s the little things for me.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> The split took me out I was so impressed! It’s the little tho he for me.


What are you saying?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL typing too fast. I meant to say, it’s the little things for me.


----------



## Swanky

I didn’t watch the video, just thought that still shot didn’t look like her really.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I didn’t watch the video, just thought that still shot didn’t look like her really.


Well, it is the filtered, made up and whatever magic goes on nowadays


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s living her best life with that body. I would be flaunting it too. In a more conserved way but still stunting.


----------



## Allisonfaye

She obviously 


Grande Latte said:


> I never liked Ben. Never found him attractive or talented, or what not.....
> TBH, I've always thought Matt Damon was the "attractive" one.



She obviously prefers the bad boy type.



meluvs2shop said:


> I was at universal in June and looked like a hot mess it was so hot. She looks like a big fan is blowing in front of her…she looks too dang good in hot humid weather.



The last time I was there, I had just had a blowout. We went on the first ride, the log ride and at the end, you guessed it. Drenched and blowout promptly ruined.



M_Butterfly said:


> I wonder if she travels with her glam squad team everywhere?



Of course she does. She probably has two glam squads.



meluvs2shop said:


> LOL ARod is channeling the cream outfits today…
> 
> View attachment 5127941



Yikes. Or maybe her love interest has to 'fit the suit'.



limom said:


> She speaks Spanish much better lately…
> What is fat Batman bringing to the table?
> Did she keep the AROD ring?



I have always thought that Ben was the love of her life and when he married JG, she quickly married as quickly as possible.


----------



## limom

Nobody works harder than Jen.
She is now endorsing a beauty line called Hers.
It is all encompassing….


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jen has no desire in slowing down and it shows. I would be exhausted. I like a good hustle, but I don’t love or need to constantly be working. I’m a homebody at heart. And I like what I do but still prefer to be home.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Supposedly they are house hunting. To have their money combined and shop for that kind of luxury…ahhh








						PDA Alert! Inside J. Lo, Ben Affleck's Multimillion-Dollar Mansion Tour
					

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck's romance is progressing quickly after the former fiances reconnected in April — get the details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Nobody works harder than Jen.
> She is now endorsing a beauty line called Hers.
> It is all encompassing….


What happened to olive oil?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can’t ya’ll. IG memes has me  tonight.


----------



## Grande Latte

This thread is funny. It's truly entertaining.


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s her new video for Cambia El Paso. If she wrote music I would say she wrote this herself. Perfect timing with her break up and now her new relationship but she doesn’t right her own music so….
> The hook is catchy.





Embarrassing, horrible video and song...so needy


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Supposedly they are house hunting. To have their money combined and shop for that kind of luxury…ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDA Alert! Inside J. Lo, Ben Affleck's Multimillion-Dollar Mansion Tour
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck's romance is progressing quickly after the former fiances reconnected in April — get the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


she moves way too fast IMO....I don't care that she knew him from before, still too fast.  and there are kids involved.  I guess the feels her kids are flexible


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t ya’ll. IG memes has me  tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5139190


He adores her.  Can't keep his eyes off her -- that's what I see.

But the IG caption is funnier. lol


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t ya’ll. IG memes has me  tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5139190


I don't know what she sees in him.  He looks unkempt and dirty.


----------



## LavenderIce

They're on the cover of People:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Working the PR for all its worth!


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> Working the PR for all its worth!


Do we expect anything less from these two?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m surprised bc isn’t all the media hoopla what they claimed broke them up the first time? Doesn’t sound like they learned anything. So maybe it is a stunt. If I still yearned for someone after so many years and finally got my chance I would keep it on the DL for as long as I could. But alas I’m not JLO. Clearly.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they blamed the media for the break up so they could both walk away as the “good guy” in public. I think that there was a more serious problem that caused it but they didn’t want to air it out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Happy Birthday JLO! 52 never looked so good. She’s been perfecting that sultry look for decades. Leah Remini’s bday party.


----------



## V0N1B2

Who are those people and what kind of funhouse-mirror filters are they using?
They look like ghouls. So weird.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Leah Remini actress, JLO BFF, and producer flipping the lid open on Scientology. The other woman is Lynda Lopez JLO sister.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The thing I admire about JLo the most is her long term friendship with Leah.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There are more photos of them vacationing in France for her birthday but this one stuck out the most. All the photos looked force btw. Not natural. I hate to say it, but she looked more natural and in love with ARod even though he was Douchey with a lot of money.
Unless Ben is just a bad kisser which is possible. I know when you take tons of photos like this in rapid speed/succession it doesn’t always capture the real vibe but the photos speak a lot to me. Just speculating ….


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## meluvs2shop

She made it official on her FB page ya’ll! He still looks like a sh*tty kisser.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He probably reeks of cigarettes


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> He probably reeks of cigarettes


Ew


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> She made it official on her FB page ya’ll! He still looks like a sh*tty kisser.
> View attachment 5146006



I would’ve never noticed him in this collage of abs if it wasn’t pointed out.


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> There are more photos of them vacationing in France for her birthday but this one stuck out the most. All the photos looked force btw. Not natural. I hate to say it, but she looked more natural and in love with ARod even though he was Douchey with a lot of money.
> Unless Ben is just a bad kisser which is possible. I know when you take tons of photos like this in rapid speed/succession it doesn’t always capture the real vibe but the photos speak a lot to me. Just speculating ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145938





meluvs2shop said:


> View attachment 5145940





meluvs2shop said:


> She made it official on her FB page ya’ll! He still looks like a sh*tty kisser.
> View attachment 5146006


----------



## V0N1B2

meluvs2shop said:


> Leah Remini actress, JLO BFF, and producer flipping the lid open on Scientology. The other woman is Lynda Lopez JLO sister.


Oh. I thought it was a promo for the new Witches of Eastwick movie.
Ben looks  high af.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> There are more photos of them vacationing in France for her birthday but this one stuck out the most. All the photos looked force btw. Not natural. I hate to say it, but she looked more natural and in love with ARod even though he was Douchey with a lot of money.
> Unless Ben is just a bad kisser which is possible. I know when you take tons of photos like this in rapid speed/succession it doesn’t always capture the real vibe but the photos speak a lot to me. Just speculating ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145938


They're posing for the cameras though (that camera is really close, shots aren't that grainy) and she was never a good actress. lol


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Who are those people and what kind of funhouse-mirror filters are they using?
> They look like ghouls. So weird.


That's what I was thinking.

With all the money they spend on maintenance, they don't need such strong filters, if any.


----------



## scarlet555

No matter what, she’s looking good!  I will work out tonight!  Yes I will


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder if her yacht will anchor near Arod’s since they are both in France right now. Interesting they both are there for their bdays considering that was the first real trip they took as a couple when they first started dating. Anyway, I thought carrying twins she had a tummy tuck but I don’t think so. I’ve seen tummy tucks in person and you can tell. She looks au natural to me. Especially in the video she posted. She looks awesome! 52! Dang girl. ♥


----------



## meluvs2shop

scarlet555 said:


> No matter what, she’s looking good!  I will work out tonight!  Yes I will


She looks DAMN good!


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> Happy Birthday JLO! 52 never looked so good. She’s been perfecting that sultry look for decades. Leah Remini’s bday party.
> View attachment 5145682
> View attachment 5145683




I hate pics like the second one...oh, you're 52 yo grown ass woman, a multi-millonaire, but as of now this (!) guy is protecting you from the world while you try to look like a shy fawn?

Imagine reversed roles in this pic...


----------



## M_Butterfly

scarlet555 said:


> No matter what, she’s looking good!  I will work out tonight!  Yes I will


Same here


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> There are more photos of them vacationing in France for her birthday but this one stuck out the most. All the photos looked force btw. Not natural. I hate to say it, but she looked more natural and in love with ARod even though he was Douchey with a lot of money.
> Unless Ben is just a bad kisser which is possible. I know when you take tons of photos like this in rapid speed/succession it doesn’t always capture the real vibe but the photos speak a lot to me. Just speculating ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145938


Every picture I see of him, all I think is, "Ewwww go shower before you touch me!"


----------



## purseinsanity

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh. I thought it was a promo for the new Witches of Eastwick movie.
> Ben looks  high af.


I just realized there are new emojis for the responses!!  I'm so excited!!  Still wish there was a vomit one.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> I just realized there are new emojis for the responses!!  I'm so excited!!  *Still wish there was a vomit one.  *



IKR

first thing I thought as well


----------



## meluvs2shop

I dunno…I’m thinking he can shove a few more things in his pockets? You?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok! Is she trying to make ARod jealous bc that relationship was at least real. The reenactment of their early days I find cheesy and not necessary. You don’t need to force anything JLO. You are a force to be reckoned with. Just have fun, girl. You earned this success and whatever romance comes your way. Plus Ben looks no where near as sexy as he did when you dated him before. That glow up was real. You are like a fine wine.


----------



## Lounorada

Hold on now, am I seeing this correctly? Are they actually reenacting that clip of him rubbing her a$$ from the Jenny From The Block video, while a woman photographs them?





I feel like we are watching the beginning of a very possible train-wreck.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Ok! Is she trying to make ARod jealous bc that relationship was at least real. The reenactment of their early days I find cheesy and not necessary. You don’t need to force anything JLO. You are a force to be reckoned with. Just have fun, girl. You earned this success and whatever romance comes your way. Plus Ben looks no where near as sexy as he did when you dated him before. That glow up was real. You are like a fine wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146812
> View attachment 5146813



Yasss! The Summer 2021 moment I've been waiting for!  Lean in to your attentionwhoring ways, Bennifer, lean in. Now will you do another sit down with Diane Sawyer? 
Oh, and for those who mentioned a vomit smiley, this one is the closest


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, wait, is she lipsynching to the song?


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


> Hold on now, am I seeing this correctly? Are they actually reenacting that clip of him rubbing her a$$ from the Jenny From The Block video, while a woman photographs them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like we are watching the beginning of a very possible train-wreck.


Lol I’m here for it...


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> I dunno…I’m thinking he can shove a few more things in his pockets? You?
> View attachment 5146683
> View attachment 5146684
> View attachment 5146685


I’m LOL at the “Toillettes” sign in the background of the second pic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Yasss! The Summer 2021 moment I've been waiting for!  Lean in to your attentionwhoring ways, Bennifer, lean in. Now will you do another sit down with Diane Sawyer?
> Oh, and for those who mentioned a vomit smiley, this one is the closest


She was so in love and giddy in one of the interviews. I wonder if it was the Diane Sawyer interview?


----------



## scarlet555

meluvs2shop said:


> I dunno…I’m thinking he can shove a few more things in his pockets? You?
> View attachment 5146683
> View attachment 5146684
> View attachment 5146685



Me thinks he needs to borrow a purse, I’m sure Arod has got one... or will be making men purses any... min now


----------



## limom

She is the Queen of merching.


----------



## M_Butterfly

scarlet555 said:


> Me thinks he needs to borrow a purse, I’m sure Arod has got one... or will be making men purses any... min now


The Arod purse for men collection is coming soon too. Makeup for men has been a hit.  Wait for it


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is the Bennifer 2.0 Rollout Too Meticulously Calculated?
					

The Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck reunion may be just a bit too paparazzi-ready.




					jezebel.com


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> She was so in love and giddy in one of the interviews. I wonder if it was the Diane Sawyer interview?


She seemed to always be giddy during Bennifer 1.0. The two things I remember about the Diane Sawyer interview is her describing the way he proposed and her cooking that chicken.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Is the Bennifer 2.0 Rollout Too Meticulously Calculated?
> 
> 
> The Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck reunion may be just a bit too paparazzi-ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com


Hmmm. Interesting.

Ben is very calculating when using the paps.  Remember when he was photographed almost daily with the family during his Oscar campaign? It worked, got his Oscar and was rarely seen with the family again.

JLo is all about making money... more, more, more.

But what are they getting at here?  Just the attention?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Hmmm. Interesting.
> 
> Ben is very calculating when using the paps.  Remember when he was photographed almost daily with the family during his Oscar campaign? It worked, got his Oscar and was rarely seen with the family again.
> 
> JLo is all about making money... more, more, more.
> 
> *But what are they getting at here?  Just the attention?*


That’s exactly what I can’t figure out! I’m all for the pics. I’m here for it. If she loves it I love it too but I’m left scratching my head with some of the photos.
I read this morning ARod originally planned the trip for her bday. They broke up he still went and apparently that’s why she went too. More scratches to the head. There was a funny meme with ARod’s yacht chasing JLo’s yacht.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I dunno…I’m thinking he can shove a few more things in his pockets? You?
> View attachment 5146683


Maybe he's just happy to see her?


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> That’s exactly what I can’t figure out! I’m all for the pics. I’m here for it. If she loves it I love it too but I’m left scratching my head with some of the photos.
> I read this morning ARod originally planned the trip for her bday. They broke up he still went and apparently that’s why she went too. More scratches to the head. There was a funny meme with ARod’s yacht chasing JLo’s yacht.


Interesting that they're always "vacationing" in the same spots.  Neighboring Miami mansions, Hamptons at the same time, now yachts in the Rivera?  C'mon.  This is getting less and less believable.  JLo, go enjoy you!  You don't always need a cheating scumbag whose arm to hold on to.


----------



## TC1

Ben always looks so puffy and bloated. Pretty sure he also had hair plugs at some point... I dunno, I just don't get it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Ben always looks so puffy and bloated. Pretty sure he also had hair plugs at some point... I dunno, I just don't get it.


They were discussing him on a podcast recently and kept calling him ”Fat Batman”!


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> They were discussing him on a podcast recently and kept calling him ”Fat Batman”!


It's not just a weight thing though. I think he's weight is probably fine for his height..I mean mostly in his face..yikes.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> She was so in love and giddy in one of the interviews. I wonder if it was the Diane Sawyer interview?


Here are the two I remember. She was so OTT in love. I hope he doesn’t hurt her again


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> It's not just a weight thing though. I think he's weight is probably fine for his height..I mean mostly in his face..yikes.


Oh I agree, he looks like sh!t.


----------



## poopsie

meluvs2shop said:


> I dunno…I’m thinking he can shove a few more things in his pockets? You?
> View attachment 5146683
> View attachment 5146684
> View attachment 5146685




IDK why but these remind me so of a KK staged late night random parking lot stroll


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> Here are the two I remember. She was so OTT in love. I hope he doesn’t hurt her again



YASSS! It’s the Access Hollywood one that I remember vividly. She was sooo giddy! Like school girl. She was clearly so in love. I don’t know if he’s capable of loving so deeply and so profoundly.
I know the Diane Sawyer was wildly popular bc she talks about how he proposed I think but I don’t remember that one as much.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> YASSS! It’s the Access Hollywood one that I remember vividly. She was sooo giddy! Like school girl. She was clearly so in love. I don’t know if he’s capable of loving so deeply and so profoundly.
> I know the Diane Sawyer was wildly popular bc she talks about how he proposed I think but I don’t remember that one as much.


The Diane Sawyer interview also had a live demo of them making dinner! He looked massively uncomfortable.


----------



## Lounorada

scarlet555 said:


> Lol I’m here for it...


Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm here for it too  
I won't say no to some free entertainment, but I will be judging them


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m here for it too. Aside from his drinking and gambling problem didn’t he also cheat on Garner with the nanny? Poor woman. That’s a lot to deal with. Marriage is hard work but throw in cheating and addiction problems on top of it?! Yikes.
Also do you guys remember ( I remember weird random stuff), years ago there was a blind item about Affleck wanting to get back with JLO but his then wife was pregnant with their third child? It’s no secret they kept in touch via email. The question is how much? And did they ever hook up on the DL?


----------



## bisousx

One of my friends posted this


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love the white dress. She has gold flip flops on and looks really cute. 
Shopping in Monaco. Ps she’s wearing a B E N necklace.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## CarryOn2020

D&G,,,wow, they are everywhere!








						J.Lo Wore a Chic Patchwork Minidress for a Yacht Date with Ben Affleck
					

It's safe to say that Jennifer Lopez was living her best life this weekend.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Here are the two I remember. She was so OTT in love. I hope he doesn’t hurt her again



Oh, I loved her dark brown eyes and beautiful skin.  Now her glow is quite manufactured and her eyes aren't dark brown anymore. lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, I loved her dark brown eyes and beautiful skin.  Now her glow is quite manufactured and her eyes aren't dark brown anymore. lol



She looks absolutely gorgeous in that interview.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CarryOn2020 said:


> D&G,,,wow, they are everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Lo Wore a Chic Patchwork Minidress for a Yacht Date with Ben Affleck
> 
> 
> It's safe to say that Jennifer Lopez was living her best life this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147796



She's had a longstanding relationship with D&G, as she does with Donatella too.


----------



## bisousx




----------



## poopsie

TC1 said:


> It's not just a weight thing though. I think he's weight is probably fine for his height..I mean mostly in his face..yikes.



He just looks........._soft_


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> As I predicted to no one but myself ARod is losing followers on IG. When the split was announced with JLO he was around 4.2 million (still impressive number of course), but now he’s at 4mill. I remember thinking when they split, watch his number go down and it has! This is the boring ish I do from to time to time. Lol


He’s now at 3.9 mill but who’s counting?!


----------



## Lounorada

Ben always has that look about him when he's in relationships like 'he's just not that into you'. Even in the videos of those old interviews posted on here within the last couple of pages, he looks like he's _a lot less_ interested in JLo than she is of him. He also looks shady AF.
As cringe as ARod was/is, at least he looked smitten with her. Ben, not so much.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's had a longstanding relationship with D&G, as she does with Donatella too.


D&G are such azzholes but their clothes are fabulous. They look great on curvy women.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Ben always has that look about him when he's in relationships like 'he's just not that into you'. Even in the videos of those old interviews posted on here within the last couple of pages, he looks like he's _a lot less_ interested in JLo than she is of him. He also looks shady AF.
> As cringe as ARod was/is, at least he looked smitten with her. Ben, not so much.


There used to be pics out there of him at the strip club. He has never looked happier…


----------



## EverSoElusive

Omg


----------



## meluvs2shop

EverSoElusive said:


> Omg



Internet gold!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg LOL…they sailed by each other.


----------



## LavenderIce

But, will we see the giant pink diamond again? Here's an article about the jewelry J-Lo wore in her birthday post:








						The Jewels Ben Gave Jennifer for Her Birthday
					

JLo wore the Foundrae pieces when she took the relationship Instagram official




					theadventurine.com
				




The Jewels Ben Gave Jennifer for Her Birthday
JLo wore the Foundrae pieces when she took the relationship Instagram official
by Marion Fasel

July 25, 2021—“I mean, if you’re going to Instagram official do it like @jlo” wrote the star’s longtime friend, producer Elaine Goldsmith Thomas, in the comments of the now perhaps most famous Instagram official relationship reveal ever.

In a gallery of images posted on her 52nd birthday Jennifer Lopez wore a Valentino bikini perfectly accessorized with a Nick Fouquet hat, vintage wrap, platforms and layers of gold jewels. The last image where she is kissing Ben Affleck was, as the saying goes, the money shot. Bennifer are back!

The world went wild for the confirmation of the recoupling, not to mention how good both the middle-aged stars looked. Scratch that. How hot Ben and Jen looked on a yacht in the middle of who knows where broke the internet.

Meanwhile, over here in Jewelryland, I was fully focused on JLo’s gold jewels. I had never seen her in the designs before and I was quite sure I knew where they came from. The chunky link chain, the multiple charms, the key—all the elements added up to Foundrae, a stunning collection of charms and chains that has been beloved by countless celebrities for years.

Jennifer Lopez wearing her Foundrae gold jewels from Ben Affleck. Photo via Instagram @jlo images by Ana Carballosa
I reached out to Foundrae’s Creative Director and Co-Founder, Beth Bugdaycay, to confirm what I knew to be true. She said the jewels were in fact from the Foundrae collection. “Ben wanted to get something really special for her birthday,” explains Beth. “He wanted to put together a meaningful story.”

A symbolic jewelry narrative is what the Foundrae collection is all about. The symbols range from hearts to charms for your internal compass, karma, passion and many more.

So, what did Ben want to say with the jewels? Let’s analyze the pieces he purchased for Jennifer’s birthday gift and find out.

Photo Foundrae
At the center of the 18K gold and diamond Love, Golden Key is a Bowden’s Knot, a heraldic motif symbolizing the connectivity of true love. According to the description on Foundrae, the star is an emblem of energy and divine guidance and the horseshoe is a symbol of a shield of protection.

Photo Foundrae
Jennifer is wearing The Golden Key on Foundrae’s 36” Sister Hook 18K gold Heavy Belcher Chain Necklace.

Photo Foundrae
Foundrae’s Oversized Mixed Clip Chain is the other necklace Jennifer is wearing. The handcrafted 18K gold design is 18-inches long and has three annex links for charms.

Photo Foundrae
The center charm on the chain is a 18K gold handcrafted Oversized Heart Love Token. According to the Foundrae website, the charm “celebrates the seven classic types of love as defined thousands of years ago: Eros–romantic love, Philia–friendship, Agape–universal love, Storge–love between parent and child, Ludus–playful love, Pragma–love founded on duty & reason, Philautia–self-love.”

Photo Foundrae
Unlike the image above of the Heart Token, Jennifer’s doesn’t have any diamond letters. Instead, she has a white gold and diamond “J” from Foundrae resting on top of the heart.

Photo Foundrae
The 18K gold and diamond charm on one side of the Heart Token is Foundrae’s Protection Medallion. According to the Foundrae website, “The Scarab at the center is meant to shield the wearer, not from malevolent outside sources, but from our own negative thoughts. The ones that say, you can’t or something similar and prevent us from using our energy to build more productive and positive aspects of our lives.”

Photo Foundrae
On the other side of the Heart Token is a Resilience Medallion. The 18K gold piece has a blossom and thorn motif.

The Foundrae website says about the design, “Wild, abundant, and untamed, the blossoms are fed with passion and continue to bloom, even in darkness, against adversity. But we can’t separate the flower from its thorn. The Thorn is the risk we assume for something we love, for living life fully without reserve.”

It’s as though this description could have been written for the couple’s romance.

“The way Ben put the necklace together is really meaningful,” explains Beth. “He didn’t just get her the biggest diamond he could find, he wanted to say something about their relationship.” Indeed, the jewels say as much about his feelings on the relationship as JLo did when she showed the world their love was officially back on.


----------



## VickyB

I wonder if we can look forward to Gigli 2 soon?


----------



## purseinsanity

VickyB said:


> I wonder if we can look forward to Gigli 2 soon?


God, please...no...


----------



## purseinsanity

Did Ben go on this trip with just a napsack?  He has khakis and a blue shirt or T shirt on every.single.day.  To get really spiffy, he wore the blue shirt with blue pants.  I hope he washes them at least.  He looks sweaty and smelly.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

V0N1B2 said:


> Who are those people and what kind of funhouse-mirror filters are they using?
> They look like ghouls. So weird.


The pics are from a glam photo booth. You usually rent them for parties or weddings.


----------



## EverSoElusive

I just want to say, Ben really needs to stop looking like a slob. He doesn't need to dress to the nines like ARod (though this wouldn't hurt when JLo dresses up), just tidy. Is this too much to ask? One can still dress casual and still look presentable, just look at David Beckham.

And JLo herself, she's established so quit calling the paps. All these recent photos were so, so staged because they knew exactly the direction to pose at! It seems like she's never learned her lesson when it comes to keeping things private in her life especially relationships. It's like her love life is a neverending movie. Loving attention is one thing but being in your 50s with 2 kids and still doing what you did in your late 20s and early 30s like you're 18, solely to seek attention? Come on now, JLo!

While I dislike the Royal Ingrates of Montecito, I actually like JLo because I think she's business savvy and of course, beautiful. I don't know if this relationship between them will last but I sure hope they are genuine with each other while it lasts.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LavenderIce said:


> But, will we see the giant pink diamond again? Here's an article about the jewelry J-Lo wore in her birthday post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewels Ben Gave Jennifer for Her Birthday
> 
> 
> JLo wore the Foundrae pieces when she took the relationship Instagram official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewels Ben Gave Jennifer for Her Birthday
> JLo wore the Foundrae pieces when she took the relationship Instagram official
> by Marion Fasel
> 
> July 25, 2021—“I mean, if you’re going to Instagram official do it like @jlo” wrote the star’s longtime friend, producer Elaine Goldsmith Thomas, in the comments of the now perhaps most famous Instagram official relationship reveal ever.
> 
> In a gallery of images posted on her 52nd birthday Jennifer Lopez wore a Valentino bikini perfectly accessorized with a Nick Fouquet hat, vintage wrap, platforms and layers of gold jewels. The last image where she is kissing Ben Affleck was, as the saying goes, the money shot. Bennifer are back!
> 
> The world went wild for the confirmation of the recoupling, not to mention how good both the middle-aged stars looked. Scratch that. How hot Ben and Jen looked on a yacht in the middle of who knows where broke the internet.
> 
> Meanwhile, over here in Jewelryland, I was fully focused on JLo’s gold jewels. I had never seen her in the designs before and I was quite sure I knew where they came from. The chunky link chain, the multiple charms, the key—all the elements added up to Foundrae, a stunning collection of charms and chains that has been beloved by countless celebrities for years.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez wearing her Foundrae gold jewels from Ben Affleck. Photo via Instagram @jlo images by Ana Carballosa
> I reached out to Foundrae’s Creative Director and Co-Founder, Beth Bugdaycay, to confirm what I knew to be true. She said the jewels were in fact from the Foundrae collection. “Ben wanted to get something really special for her birthday,” explains Beth. “He wanted to put together a meaningful story.”
> 
> A symbolic jewelry narrative is what the Foundrae collection is all about. The symbols range from hearts to charms for your internal compass, karma, passion and many more.
> 
> So, what did Ben want to say with the jewels? Let’s analyze the pieces he purchased for Jennifer’s birthday gift and find out.
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> At the center of the 18K gold and diamond Love, Golden Key is a Bowden’s Knot, a heraldic motif symbolizing the connectivity of true love. According to the description on Foundrae, the star is an emblem of energy and divine guidance and the horseshoe is a symbol of a shield of protection.
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> Jennifer is wearing The Golden Key on Foundrae’s 36” Sister Hook 18K gold Heavy Belcher Chain Necklace.
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> Foundrae’s Oversized Mixed Clip Chain is the other necklace Jennifer is wearing. The handcrafted 18K gold design is 18-inches long and has three annex links for charms.
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> The center charm on the chain is a 18K gold handcrafted Oversized Heart Love Token. According to the Foundrae website, the charm “celebrates the seven classic types of love as defined thousands of years ago: Eros–romantic love, Philia–friendship, Agape–universal love, Storge–love between parent and child, Ludus–playful love, Pragma–love founded on duty & reason, Philautia–self-love.”
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> Unlike the image above of the Heart Token, Jennifer’s doesn’t have any diamond letters. Instead, she has a white gold and diamond “J” from Foundrae resting on top of the heart.
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> The 18K gold and diamond charm on one side of the Heart Token is Foundrae’s Protection Medallion. According to the Foundrae website, “The Scarab at the center is meant to shield the wearer, not from malevolent outside sources, but from our own negative thoughts. The ones that say, you can’t or something similar and prevent us from using our energy to build more productive and positive aspects of our lives.”
> 
> Photo Foundrae
> On the other side of the Heart Token is a Resilience Medallion. The 18K gold piece has a blossom and thorn motif.
> 
> The Foundrae website says about the design, “Wild, abundant, and untamed, the blossoms are fed with passion and continue to bloom, even in darkness, against adversity. But we can’t separate the flower from its thorn. The Thorn is the risk we assume for something we love, for living life fully without reserve.”
> 
> It’s as though this description could have been written for the couple’s romance.
> 
> “The way Ben put the necklace together is really meaningful,” explains Beth. “He didn’t just get her the biggest diamond he could find, he wanted to say something about their relationship.” Indeed, the jewels say as much about his feelings on the relationship as JLo did when she showed the world their love was officially back on.


Do they really expect us to believe that he chose that jewelry?


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> Do they really expect us to believe that he chose that jewelry?


Are they both getting paid for this obvious product placement?


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Did Ben go on this trip with just a napsack?  He has khakis and a blue shirt or T shirt on every.single.day.  To get really spiffy, he wore the blue shirt with blue pants.  I hope he washes them at least.  He looks sweaty and smelly.


There was a meme on IG that said he didn’t want to show us his Phoenix tattoo (that he’s denied) and that JLO did go on Watch What Happens and say how awful it was. He’s in the Mediterranean with long sleeves and always covered. It’s like a woman when she reaches a certain age and doesn’t want a lot of sun anymore.


----------



## meluvs2shop

EverSoElusive said:


> I just want to say, Ben really needs to stop looking like a slob. He doesn't need to dress to the nines like ARod (though this wouldn't hurt when JLo dresses up), just tidy. Is this too much to ask? One can still dress casual and still look presentable, just look at David Beckham.
> 
> And JLo herself, she's established so quit calling the paps. All these recent photos were so, so staged because they knew exactly the direction to pose at! It seems like she's never learned her lesson when it comes to keeping things private in her life especially relationships. It's like her love life is a neverending movie. Loving attention is one thing but being in your 50s with 2 kids and still doing what you did in your late 20s and early 30s like you're 18, solely to seek attention? Come on now, JLo!
> 
> While I dislike the Royal Ingrates of Montecito, I actually like JLo because I think she's business savvy and of course, beautiful. I don't know if this relationship between them will last but I sure hope they are genuine with each other while it lasts.


I love JLo! But ITA! At her age and how established she is she doesn’t need this much attention all the time. It’s the Leo in her, I guess. Another issue is JLO always travels with her team. I’m not sure she’s ever had a family vacation only. Btw those photos are by her photographer/friend Ana Caraballoso. They are always together. That constant entourage would drain me.

And yes ARod always complimented whatever Jen was wearing. I really liked his style. Even when he wore jeans and a Tee. I’m sure the Affleck 2.0 transformation is coming. It happened back in 02 too.

I think Ben and JLO broke up bc of Garner. He did say on record they fell in love on the set of Daredevil while Garner was married and he was still engaged to JLo. That must’ve stung Lopez. There’s a timeline on the internet. JLO likes to have fun and I love that about her. He looks like a snore fest so we will see. I’m sure in his partying days he knew how to let loose but I am pretty confident she wants a sober Affleck as she should given his history.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ew ew ew he literally blew cigarette smoke in her face. It’s hard to see, but there’s a video on IG. The more vids I see the less I’m feeling this union.  
Also, I need an assistant. In the same video you see JLo’s assistant holding a bunch of bags. No celebrity can be seen holding a bunch of bags while being papped. My tennis elbow is no joke anymore. Where can I sign up and get me an assistant?  Perhaps a mother’s helper?! Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> There was a meme on IG that said he didn’t want to show us his Phoenix tattoo (that he’s denied) and that JLO did go on Watch What Happens and say how awful it was. He’s in the Mediterranean with long sleeves and always covered. It’s like a woman when she reaches a certain age and doesn’t want a lot of sun anymore.


His lie about the tatto was so childish, did he think people wouldn’t notice it at a later date?

Also, I’m the woman who no longer wants sun exposure. My first basal cell carcinoma scared me straight.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> His lie about the tatto was so childish, did he think people wouldn’t notice it at a later date?
> 
> Also, I’m the woman who no longer wants sun exposure. My first basal cell carcinoma scared me straight.


I cover up now too. My décolletage at my age scares me and I’m olive. Basal cell carcinoma is no joke!
However, I think he’s hiding something as big as the Phoenix sun rising. hahaha


----------



## LavenderIce

As entertained as I was by Jenjamin 2021 in the beginning, the fact that their relationship is staged within an inch of its life has me bored. It peaked with the re-enactment of the Jenny from the Block video for me. However, they may win me over again if she releases a new album "This Is Me...Now" with "Dear Ben 2.0" as the lead single.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I cover up now too. My décolletage at my age scares me and I’m olive. Basal cell carcinoma is no joke!
> However, I think he’s hiding something as big as the Phoenix sun rising. hahaha


Well, don't forget!  Olive oil is the fountain of youth!  Slather on and all wrinkles, fine lines, and sunspots will magically disappear!


----------



## Angel1988

purseinsanity said:


> Interesting that they're always "vacationing" in the same spots.  Neighboring Miami mansions, Hamptons at the same time, now yachts in the Rivera?  C'mon.  This is getting less and less believable.  JLo, go enjoy you!  You don't always need a cheating scumbag whose arm to hold on to.



Exactly, I do wonder who gets the most out of it and who's paying who... Also, they must still be somewhat amiable with each other if they're still arranging all these pap get togethers. And then I wonder what Ben's role in all this is...


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> View attachment 5148997


Why are people saying he is fat and puffy?  He looks trim to me and he has the nicest broad shoulders.

Why JLo needs the spotlight all the time is beyond me.  Anyone remember when Lindsay Lohan (in her heyday) said she felt lost without a camera following her?


----------



## EverSoElusive

When Ben still got it (waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back then)


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks fantastic! Muy caliente!   
I don’t always love her extensions and I know she favors the longer hair like Britney does. Both women look great with shorter hair too. Anyway, I’ll be in the corner contemplating my life choices and why my abs don’t look like hers. Phenomenal!


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> She looks fantastic! Muy caliente!
> I don’t always love her extensions and I know she favors the longer hair like Britney does. Both women look great with shorter hair too. Anyway, I’ll be in the corner contemplating my life choices and why my abs don’t look like hers. Phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151247
> View attachment 5151248


Girrl, don't question your life choices for abs. If we all had a team of trainers and nutritionists with help of some IG filters...you'd post this stuff too


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TC1 said:


> Girrl, don't question your life choices for abs. If we all had a team of trainers and nutritionists with help of some IG filters...you'd post this stuff too



It doesn't have to take trainers and nutrionists to eat healthy and work out hard, though. She may have trainers, but she is doing all the work herself, the trainer cannot work out for her. It's simple to get in shape - eating right and working out. It worked for me


----------



## Jayne1

She is fabulous in real life and we've seen proof when paps take photos of her in bikinis... but these bikini pictures are filtered and photoshopped.


----------



## poopsie

You can eat properly and exercise perfectly and NEVER look like that without the genetics to support it. Just ask me.


----------



## TC1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It doesn't have to take trainers and nutrionists to eat healthy and work out hard, though. She may have trainers, but she is doing all the work herself, the trainer cannot work out for her. It's simple to get in shape - eating right and working out. It worked for me


Amazing


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

poopsie said:


> You can eat properly and exercise perfectly and NEVER look like that without the genetics to support it. Just ask me.



Of course, genetics play a huge role. However, you can look like the best version of yourself. Not look like JLo.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Are we certain there haven’t been some “treatments” along the way?  She is *52. 
Okaaay, *NM, this explains it.  She’s done it the old fashion way - she has earned it through diet and exercise, grrrr.








						HOW is Jennifer Lopez stopping time and looking this fabulous at 51?
					

With her unbelievably toned frame, flawless complexion and famously peachy bottom looking as fabulous as ever, the Jenny From The Block songstress proved she is far defying her 51 years




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*NO caffeine or alcohol, 1,400 calories a day, 'starving' lunches, vegan detoxes, rare sun exposure and early morning workouts: HOW is Jennifer Lopez stopping time and looking this fabulous at 51?*

*During her recent vacation to Turks and Caicos, J.Lo left fans around the world aghast, as she showed off her incredibly age-defying figure in all its glory during a number of trips to the beach*
*With her unbelievably toned frame, flawless complexion and famously peachy bottom looking as fabulous as ever, the Jenny From The Block songstress has proved she is far defying her 51 years *
*The secrets to her sensational looks come from a host of sources - including the assistance of NYC trainer David Kirsch and LA's celebrity to the stars Tracy Anderson and a strict diet of roughly 1400 calories a day *
*The quinquagenarian shares twins Max and Emme, 12, with her ex Marc Anthony and is engaged to Alex Rodriguez and has spoken in the past about how she works her life around staying in shape*
*As well as diet and exercise, skincare and sleep are integral secrets to Jennifer's incredible looks*


----------



## TC1

CarryOn2020 said:


> Are we certain there haven’t been some “treatments” along the way?  She is *52.
> Okaaay, *NM, this explains it.  She’s done it the old fashion way - she has earned it through diet and exercise, grrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW is Jennifer Lopez stopping time and looking this fabulous at 51?
> 
> 
> With her unbelievably toned frame, flawless complexion and famously peachy bottom looking as fabulous as ever, the Jenny From The Block songstress proved she is far defying her 51 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO caffeine or alcohol, 1,400 calories a day, 'starving' lunches, vegan detoxes, rare sun exposure and early morning workouts: HOW is Jennifer Lopez stopping time and looking this fabulous at 51?*
> 
> *During her recent vacation to Turks and Caicos, J.Lo left fans around the world aghast, as she showed off her incredibly age-defying figure in all its glory during a number of trips to the beach*
> *With her unbelievably toned frame, flawless complexion and famously peachy bottom looking as fabulous as ever, the Jenny From The Block songstress has proved she is far defying her 51 years *
> *The secrets to her sensational looks come from a host of sources - including the assistance of NYC trainer David Kirsch and LA's celebrity to the stars Tracy Anderson and a strict diet of roughly 1400 calories a day *
> *The quinquagenarian shares twins Max and Emme, 12, with her ex Marc Anthony and is engaged to Alex Rodriguez and has spoken in the past about how she works her life around staying in shape*
> *As well as diet and exercise, skincare and sleep are integral secrets to Jennifer's incredible looks*


She has had work done, and not just to her face. These posts are gross "starving" lunches? GTFOH if we all had as much money and resources it would be a different story, as her face would be. Please feel free to google her appearance changes. She was not born with all that we're seeing on social folks.


----------



## poopsie

Has she been through menopause yet? 
At 51 I was still a size 6 and toned. Menopause wiped all that out. I'll be 65 in a few months and I am STILL struggling to get back to a semblance of my former glory.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It doesn't have to take trainers and nutrionists to eat healthy and work out hard, though. She may have trainers, but she is doing all the work herself, the trainer cannot work out for her. It's simple to get in shape - eating right and working out. It worked for me


That’s awesome! Working out helps with so much more than a toned figure too. I don’t know about simple bc I’m not a fan working out. Couple that with being in your 40s (that’s me too!), I’m struggling over here. Lol


poopsie said:


> Has she been through menopause yet?
> At 51 I was still a size 6 and toned. Menopause wiped all that out. I'll be 65 in a few months and I am STILL struggling to get back to a semblance of my former glory.


She doesn’t look it. perimenopause hit me hard. Weight never would go to my tummy before. Now it hangs out there like it’s the cool thing to do. I have that inverted V shape tummy now. And losing 5 lbs takes soooo much longer than it use too.
By looking at JLO it also looks like she also cuts out sugar, dairy and maybe even gluten.


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> That’s awesome! Working out helps with so much more than a toned figure too. I don’t know about simple bc I’m not a fan working out. Couple that with being in your 40s (that’s me too!), I’m struggling over here. Lol
> 
> She doesn’t look it. perimenopause hit me hard. Weight never would go to my tummy before. Now it hangs out there like it’s the cool thing to do. I have that inverted V shape tummy now. And losing 5 lbs takes soooo much longer than it use too.
> By looking at JLO it also looks like she also cuts out sugar, dairy and maybe even gluten.


agree with you there. Having said that my system is 51, does not drink or eat red meat, works out like a maniac and does have a body like Jlo. me well that is another story. LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It doesn't have to take trainers and nutrionists to eat healthy and work out hard, though. She may have trainers, but she is doing all the work herself, the trainer cannot work out for her. It's simple to get in shape - eating right and working out. It worked for me


So true.  Having a chef to make the right foods, etc., doesn't hurt.  If I had a trainer, maybe he or she'd be able to motivate me more.  If my paycheck also hinged on my appearance, I'd probably make a huge effort too.  Right now, I'm just lazy, plain and simple.


----------



## scarlet555

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It doesn't have to take trainers and nutrionists to eat healthy and work out hard, though. She may have trainers, but she is doing all the work herself, the trainer cannot work out for her. It's simple to get in shape - eating right and working out. It worked for me


It is true, that we would be the best version of ourselves if we tried, if you get the diet right that would be about 80% of it, or else everyone at the gym would look like a 10.  Anyone can work out, not everyone can eat right.


----------



## M_Butterfly

If it were only about having the money to have the chef and whatnot, Oprah should be the skinniest woman in the world.  I am sure La Lopez has all kind of work done but we have to give her credit for maintaining it.


----------



## snibor

.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What no one talks about really is how when we age the exhaustion really kicks in. I’m tired a lot. I push myself and thankfully still have young children around me so I can’t just nap all the time. Plus I work too. That’s why I respect JLO. Her drive makes me so sleepy. She’s the energizer bunny. She really is something special! Especially since she really doesn’t need to prove anything anymore.


----------



## LavenderIce

Okay, if her holy hotness Jenny from the Block can get Ben from Dunkin Donuts, what chance does fluffly little me have? Kyle from Krispy Kreme?


----------



## limom

The thing about Jennifer is that she maintained her weight and her intense fitness routine since childhood.
There are a bunch of women at my gym who look just as good as Jlo body wise and face wise.
They also all had surgical help, Jlo did too.
 But she looks spectacular anyways. Same as those other women mentioned above, btw.
It takes work and money. The end.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

poopsie said:


> Has she been through menopause yet?
> At 51 I was still a size 6 and toned. Menopause wiped all that out. I'll be 65 in a few months and I am STILL struggling to get back to a semblance of my former glory.



I'm sure she has, she's 52.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> The thing about Jennifer is that she maintained her weight and her intense fitness routine since childhood.
> There are a bunch of women at my gym who look just as good as Jlo body wise and face wise.
> They also all had surgical help, Jlo did too.
> But she looks spectacular anyways. Same as those other women mentioned above, btw.
> It takes work and money. The end.


It seems like anything desirable in life is an uphill battle and requires work. The more desirable it is, more work is required.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm sure she has, she's 52.


Not necessarily.  For some wonen, menopause doesn't hit until mid 50s or beyond.



LavenderIce said:


> Okay, if her holy hotness Jenny from the Block can get Ben from Dunkin Donuts, what chance does fluffly little me have? Kyle from Krispy Kreme?


You have a great chance! Some people prefer fluffy!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Another really amazing woman who's looking radiant these days is the other Jennifer. Jennifer Aniston. I've always admired her very natural, healthy lifestyle.


----------



## LavenderIce

Grande Latte said:


> Another really amazing woman who's looking radiant these days is the other Jennifer. Jennifer Aniston. I've always admired her very natural, healthy lifestyle.



Both Jennifers definitely know how to take care of themselves.  IMO, JA's work has been less subtle than J-Lo's. Another woman in this age group that I think is also taking great care of herself is Halle Berry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Another really amazing woman who's looking radiant these days is the other Jennifer. Jennifer Aniston. I've always admired her very natural, healthy lifestyle.


I agree. But is it true that she spends $200,000.00 a year for her beauty maintenance?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Grande Latte said:


> Another really amazing woman who's looking radiant these days is the other Jennifer. Jennifer Aniston. I've always admired her very natural, healthy lifestyle.



If you scrap the surface you’ll find that most of it is very new. She chain smoked for twenty years, drank coffee instead of eating for as long, sun worships and drinks margaritas on the regular.

I admire that she did all of that and is still stunning.


----------



## Swanky

I think she may still do most of that!  
Moderation. . . seems she's living her best life and looking really good while doing it without giving up everything she likes.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Another really amazing woman who's looking radiant these days is the other Jennifer. Jennifer Aniston. I've always admired her very natural, healthy lifestyle.



I thought you were going to say Jennifer Garner his xwife. She looks fantastic too. Very natural and could easily pass for 30s.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s noticeable in this picture some of the work 
JLo has done. Still so pretty before and after of course.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> I think she may still do most of that!  Moderation. . . seems she's living her best life and looking really good while doing it without giving up everything she likes.


Yes! Pass the margarita please! Extra salt.


----------



## Swanky

Exactly!


----------



## CarryOn2020

I want the mask Jane Jetson had. Anyone know where to buy one?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m here for Arod’s cryptic messages knowing full well this may get attention since he was engaged to a mega star. Love the *bold* ARod!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah. Except he is the one who was called out for sliding into another woman’s DMs. Maybe he is doing some self reflection...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah. Except he is the one who was called out for sliding into another woman’s DMs. Maybe he is doing some self reflection...


or maybe he's a self-absorbed attention seeker mad that the only thing that makes him relevant these days has moved on?


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m here for Arod’s cryptic messages knowing full well this may get attention since he was engaged to a mega star. Love the *bold* ARod!
> View attachment 5156592





meluvs2shop said:


> I’m here for Arod’s cryptic messages knowing full well this may get attention since he was engaged to a mega star. Love the *bold* ARod!
> View attachment 5156592



Subtle.   



A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah. Except he is the one who was called out for sliding into another woman’s DMs. Maybe he is doing some self reflection...





BagsNBaguettes said:


> or maybe he's a self-absorbed attention seeker mad that the only thing that makes him relevant these days has moved on?



Definitely doing some self-reflection after being a self-absorbed attention seeker who stalked his ex from the Hamptons to Capri. The picture of his jetski in proximity to the Bennifer yacht was laughable and pathetic.


----------



## Grande Latte

I don’t know why lots of men are stupid. Arod is obviously feeling sorry but it’s too late. He needs her more than she needs him. Hope Ben doesn’t make the same mistake (again).


----------



## meluvs2shop

I would love to know what exactly went down but we won’t know until JLO is in her 80s and writes a juicy tell all


----------



## A1aGypsy

LeCroy was pretty public. But also allegations that Affleck was in HER DMs. So, who knows. Maybe it was a convenient way out for her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

A1aGypsy said:


> LeCroy was pretty public. But also allegations that Affleck was in HER DMs. So, who knows. Maybe it was a convenient way out for her.


I thought LeCroy then back peddled and made the DMs seem platonic  after the media frenzy and stressed repeatedly how they never met and are “just friends.” ARod is an idiot. He’ll never get as much attention as he did while dating Jen and we know how Leo’s love their attention.

I should check his numbers on IG…

Not DMs dahling… emails bc, Yk, Affleck is a serious evolved director and so schmart.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is the 2.0 version of him starting already …1.0 verses 2.0


----------



## V0N1B2

They've been a thing for five minutes now and I'm already sick of them.
What's with all the faux candids like Kim K, and what are they trying to prove exactly? That their love is real?
Mkay.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Is the 2.0 version of him starting already …1.0 verses 2.0
> View attachment 5159523
> View attachment 5159524



We'll see next month at the Met Gala.


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> Is the 2.0 version of him starting already …1.0 verses 2.0
> View attachment 5159523
> View attachment 5159524


Her casual style is always atrocious. She pretty much never wears things that actually flatter her great body. It's like she puts on the first thing she sees that day no matter if it is is flattering or if it even pairs well together. I refuse to believe she has a stylist dressing her in 'off-duty' casual outfits.

Is he now dying his hair black? Because I'm sure he had flecks of grey in his hair and beard while ago, which didn't look bad but all of a sudden his hair is really dark.


----------



## meluvs2shop

You may think differently and that’s okay too but he’s looking old to me. Isn’t he only in his early to mid 40s?


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> You may think differently and that’s okay too but he’s looking old to me. Isn’t he only in his early to mid 40s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159792


He's turning 49 this month.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^thanks. I thought he was younger not sure why since he’s been around forever…thank goodness my fiancé has good genes. He’s turning 48 and still looks like in his 30s. He’s like Paul Rudd and does not age. Ha!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just can’t with ARod! First this will get attention. 2) he would’ve never dare say that publicly while dating JLO 3) isn’t his xwife remarried? Last time when he shared a pic of his x ppl thought they were rekindling while working out together and the pics never mentioned they were working out with her current hubby  haha


----------



## bisousx

I can see the fun in dressing up your partner in matchy couples’ outfits. My husband is way too stubborn for that. Those pesky fellows with minds of their own... how rude


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like to coordinate if we are going someplace nice but not matchy matchy if that makes sense.


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> He's turning 49 this month.


Hard drinking and partying will make you age fast!


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I can see the fun in dressing up your partner in matchy couples’ outfits. My husband is way too stubborn for that. Those pesky fellows with minds of their own... how rude


My DH will coordinate for a wedding or formal pictures but that's about it.  I once tried to match for a date and he looked at me like I had lost my mind.


----------



## songan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JENNIFER LOPEZ!
For her 52nd birthday, she chose to wear a lime-green dress from *Elie Saab Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear* collection, specifically look #51. 
*


*


----------



## Tivo

songan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JENNIFER LOPEZ!
> For her 52nd birthday, she chose to wear a lime-green dress from *Elie Saab Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear* collection, specifically look #51.
> *
> View attachment 5160213
> View attachment 5160214
> *


Jennifer unfortunately loves these types of looks but they don’t love her back. This takes someone like Cate Blanchet to pull off. A huge no from me.


----------



## Jayne1

Many years ago I read an article about her posing for an ad with her twins and how they arrived separately with the hired help and left after the shoot with the hired help and I always think of that when I see her out and about.

The article wasn't trying to be judgemental (I don't think) just describing her busy day.


----------



## jenjen1964

Resembling the shrubs in the background seems like a faux pas to me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually love that Elie Saab dress! I’m too short to carry that look plus it looks itchy. (I’m a PITA with fabrics). But it’s so feminine and girly and we all know how green marked her spot forever in the spotlight.


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually love that Elie Saab dress! I’m too short to carry that look plus it looks itchy. (I’m a PITA with fabrics). But it’s so feminine and girly and we all know how green marked her spot forever in the spotlight.


Me too. She looks absolutely stunning in it and I’m not always a fan of her attire.


----------



## Compass Rose

I need a salad.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> You may think differently and that’s okay too but he’s looking old to me. Isn’t he only in his early to mid 40s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159792



A couple of decades of alcoholism and possible drug usage will do that to you.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Who drives with their car windows down? I love fresh air and even love to air out my home when it’s nice out, but we are experiencing a major heat wave here in the east coast so my AC is cranking. I keep seeing these pap shots of them with windows down and it looks so staged and forced bc, like, who really drives with their windows all the way down like that. Plus even weirder when you are a celeb. And if you have long hair like me my hair is all up in my face sticking to my lip gloss when windows are down. No bueno. This is a serious question here as I need to discuss something other than work and this never ending panedemic


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> Who drives with their car windows down? I love fresh air and even love to air out my home when it’s nice out, but we are experiencing a major heat wave here in the east coast so my AC is cranking. I keep seeing these pap shots of them with windows down and it looks so staged and forced bc, like, who really drives with your windows all the way down like that. Plus even weirder when you are a celeb. And if you have long hair like me my hair is all up in my face sticking to my lip gloss when windows are down. No bueno. This is a serious question here as I need to discuss something other than work and this never ending panedemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162598


If you smoke in your car you do.


----------



## meluvs2shop

snibor said:


> If you smoke in your car you do.


Oh duh. I keep forgetting he smokes. Sorry to the smokers out there but I’m not a fan of that smell at all.


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh duh. I keep forgetting he smokes. Sorry to the smokers out there but I’m not a fan of that smell at all.


Me either.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Who drives with their car windows down? I love fresh air and even love to air out my home when it’s nice out, but we are experiencing a major heat wave here in the east coast so my AC is cranking. I keep seeing these pap shots of them with windows down and it looks so staged and forced bc, like, who really drives with their windows all the way down like that. Plus even weirder when you are a celeb. And if you have long hair like me my hair is all up in my face sticking to my lip gloss when windows are down. No bueno. This is a serious question here as I need to discuss something other than work and this never ending panedemic
> View attachment 5162598


People who want their picture taken.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh duh. I keep forgetting he smokes. Sorry to the smokers out there but I’m not a fan of that smell at all.


I’ve always heard that she smells amazing so I wonder if it secretly bothers her.


----------



## Rouge H

I too am surprised of her willingness to tolerate his smoking and the smell…especially in an auto..


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> I’ve always heard that she smells amazing so I wonder if it secretly bothers her.


Oh really! I wonder what perfumes she uses! I know she has her own line, but I love perfumes and wear them all the time. I sometimes even ask someone what they are wearing if I love their smell.


----------



## LavenderIce

She unfollowed him. @meluvs2shop How's his follower count?


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh really! I wonder what perfumes she uses! I know she has her own line, but I love perfumes and wear them all the time. I sometimes even ask someone what they are wearing if I love their smell.


Me too! But she’s so petty lol, she never admits what she’s really wearing. She claims it’s her own brand.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Who drives with their car windows down? I love fresh air and even love to air out my home when it’s nice out, but we are experiencing a major heat wave here in the east coast so my AC is cranking. I keep seeing these pap shots of them with windows down and it looks so staged and forced bc, like, who really drives with their windows all the way down like that. Plus even weirder when you are a celeb. And if you have long hair like me my hair is all up in my face sticking to my lip gloss when windows are down. No bueno. This is a serious question here as I need to discuss something other than work and this never ending panedemic
> View attachment 5162598


how can you tell if the window is down or if it's just clean?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> She unfollowed him. @meluvs2shop How's his follower count?



He’s still holding strong at 3.9. Not sure if they are purchased followers or not. Lol

She blocked his a$$. He must’ve pissed her off.


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> Me too! But she’s so petty lol, she never admits what she’s really wearing. She claims it’s her own brand.


Aw man I don’t want to hear that. She has her own line, but doubt she uses that exclusively if at all. I love her even tho her constant need of attention annoys me. I wonder if Affleck will tone that down a bit bc we know ARod LOVED the attention.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> how can you tell if the window is down or if it's just clean?



I don’t but this is not the only pic of them in the car. There’s even one I think you can tell the window is down. There are other pics like this one while they were house hunting. I’m not a celeb and I even have _all_ my windows tinted. Jus sayin

Speaking of them house hunting one article said they are not moving in together, but Affleck is happy to share his contacts with Jen since she is the one house hunting. But I’m like, she’s JLO. She has the best of the best on speed dial. And furthermore, I know she has lived in Miami for ARod but her her home base has been LA for decades. Even when divorced from Marc who also lives in Miami. Do we know if she sold her previous LA home? She’s not been with ARod that long that she would be so out of touch with the LA market and top brokers.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Aw man I don’t want to hear that. She has her own line, but doubt she uses that exclusively if at all. I love her even tho her constant need of attention annoys me. I wonder if Affleck will tone that down a bit bc we know ARod LOVED the attention.


In the vlog where she’s getting ready for the met gala, her assistant sprays her with a gold Montale bottle. The next day Montale posted it on their Instagram saying they were so honored that Jlo wore their perfume. She had them remove the post. Also, in one of Arods vlogs he was getting ready for the Oscars and said he uses the same face creams she does, it was all Dr Sturm stuff. No olive oil in sight lol.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> Me too! But she’s so petty lol, she never admits what she’s really wearing. She claims it’s her own brand.


As if she would wear cheap synthetic perfumes with formulas thrown together in days. lol



prettyprincess said:


> In the vlog where she’s getting ready for the met gala, her assistant sprays her with a gold Montale bottle. The next day Montale posted it on their Instagram saying they were so honored that Jlo wore their perfume. She had them remove the post. Also, in one of Arods vlogs he was getting ready for the Oscars and said he uses the same face creams she does, it was all Dr Sturm stuff. No olive oil in sight lol.


Interesting! Dr Sturm...


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh really! I wonder what perfumes she uses! I know she has her own line, but I love perfumes and wear them all the time. I sometimes even ask someone what they are wearing if I love their smell.



Haha. You're one of them. I've been asked by a lovely lady on a plane years ago what perfume I was wearing. She and her husband were both curious. Turns out I had a sample on me and I gave it to them. Needless to say, they were very happy. 

Usually I prefer Parfum vs. Eau de Toilette. Somehow the more alcohol content, the more the intended smell is destroyed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> As if she would wear cheap synthetic perfumes with formulas thrown together in days. lol
> 
> 
> Interesting! Dr Sturm...


My skin care Queen Caroline Hirons has no time for Dr. Strum.


----------



## LavenderIce

I doubt she uses her own skin care and fragrance lines exclusively. I also think she uses both high and low end products. I read an article a long time ago (and I think she's also said) that said her face cream is from Whole Foods. What's the deal with olive oil?


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I doubt she uses her own skin care and fragrance lines exclusively. I also think she uses both high and low end products. I read an article a long time ago (and I think she's also said) that said her face cream is from Whole Foods. What's the deal with olive oil?


and I'm sure she has lots of help with her skin - facials, PS, etc.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Rouge H said:


> I too am surprised of her willingness to tolerate his smoking and the smell…especially in an auto..


I am too especially when she is so adamant not to be associated with alcohol or Tabaco products at a professional level


----------



## sdkitty

Rouge H said:


> I too am surprised of her willingness to tolerate his smoking and the smell…especially in an auto..


seems odd.....as you said esp in a car.  but maybe if it's his car that makes a difference.  not smelling up her vehicle


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> My skin care Queen Caroline Hirons has no time for Dr. Strum.


Why is that?


----------



## sdkitty

I don't understand why people (grown adults) are excited about these two.  why?  I couldn't care less.  except for the fact that she keeps switching men as far as her children go.  so assuming Alex was good to them and they developed a relationship with his kids, this is a loss.  now she's setting them up for another loss


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m sure the windows were rolled down solely for the paps to get a good shot and not have to worry about the glare from the glass.


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m sure the windows were rolled down solely for the paps to get a good shot and not have to worry about the glare from the glass.


so is the whole "relationship" for show?


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Why is that?


I’ve used it, it’s overrated, but that’s what I get for listening to Gwenyth Paltrow


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m on a hunt for a good Vitamin C.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> My skin care Queen Caroline Hirons has no time for Dr. Strum.


I question Caroline Hirons too!  lol. Not on everything.


meluvs2shop said:


> Why is that?


It's an insanely expensive skin care line, claiming to be cruelty-free (as so many do) and her stuff is mostly fragrance free, which is good.  If your wallet allows for a $250 (USD!) serum in a 1.00 fl. oz bottle, then it's a great product, but there are so many good serums at much, much less.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Why is that?


She just says that her products are wildly overpriced, and her specialty as a doctor was orthopedics, not dermatology. Dr. Sturm also does not encourage the use of retinol, which Caroline is always saying is the only scientifically approved product to actually treat wrinkles.



meluvs2shop said:


> I’m on a hunt for a good Vitamin C.


Skinceuticals is the gold standard, but I can’t justify the cost. I’ve been happy with Maelove glow maker, and my derm said I had no melasma at all, and I definitely used to.



Jayne1 said:


> I question Caroline Hirons too!  lol. Not on everything.
> 
> It's an insanely expensive skin care line, claiming to be cruelty-free (as so many do) and her stuff is mostly fragrance free, which is good.  If your wallet allows for a $250 (USD!) serum in a 1.00 fl. oz bottle, then it's a great product, but there are so many good serums at much, much less.


I hear you, but I’ll take her over a celebrity telling me what to do with my skin any day.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m on a hunt for a good Vitamin C.


Timeless is great. I used to use skinceuticals and timeless is a good dupe for it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jennifer Lopez Flaunts Abs in Crop Top While Out With Daughter Emme
					

Jennifer Lopez flaunted her abs in a crop top while attending an event in California with her teen daughter, Emme Muniz. Photos!




					www.lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here’s a couple more pics from the event yesterday with her daughter Emme:


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez Picked Out Jewelry for Ben Affleck's Daughters on His Birthday
					

Ahead of Ben Affleck's 49th birthday gathering, Jennifer Lopez was spotted picking up gifts for his daughters Violet and Seraphina




					people.com
				




Jennifer Lopez Picked Out Jewelry for Ben Affleck's Daughters on His Birthday
Ahead of Ben Affleck's 49th birthday celebration, Jennifer Lopez was spotted picking up gifts for his daughters Violet and Seraphina

By Glenn GarnerAugust 16, 2021 11:08 AM

"When she stopped by the Made by Mary jewelry station, she and Emme picked out several 'birth flower necklaces,' including two for Ben's daughters," a guest tells PEOPLE, noting that Lopez said she planned to gift them to Violet, 15½, and Seraphina, 12½, on Sunday night at Affleck's 49th birthday gathering.

She co-parents Emme and her twin brother Max, 13, with ex-husband Marc Anthony, 52. Affleck shares his two daughters and son Samuel, 9, with ex-wife Jennifer Garner, 49.

Lopez was also accompanied by close friend and Hustlers producer Elaine Goldsmith-Thomas for Klein's annual "Day of Indulgence." The event was attended by Diane Warren and Laverne Cox, who raved about how "beautiful" Lopez looked in her recent vacation photos with Affleck. "J.Lo had a huge smile on her face at that," the party guest adds.

The couple, who recently vacationed in St. Tropez for Lopez's birthday, has been getting to know each other's kids as Lopez plots a move from Miami to Los Angeles, where Affleck is based. An insider previously told PEOPLE that Emme and Max are "onboard with starting fresh in Los Angeles."

"They are slowly getting to know Ben," the source added. "Everything seems to be running smoothly. It's very obvious that Jennifer is serious about Ben. She hasn't looked this happy for a long time."

Following their respective splits from Alex Rodriguez, 45, and Ana de Armas, 33, Lopez and Affleck rekindled their romance in late April. They originally began dating in July 2002 after meeting on the set of their movie Gigli. They got engaged that November before postponing their September 2003 wedding just days before the original date, and ultimately called off their engagement in January 2004.

A source told PEOPLE in May that their relationship is different this time around. "Time has passed, and they are each in a different place with children," the insider said.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I hear you, but I’ll take her over a celebrity telling me what to do with my skin any day.


Yes, absolutely. Celebrities are just paid to promote something but sometimes Hirons is too, so we have to be so skeptical.  

Also, there are so many variables and skin can take weeks to show an improvement or even a change and she sometimes makes a snap judgment.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s a couple more pics from the event yesterday with her daughter Emme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166497


Are these pictures a bit mean and manipulated or are we seeing real skin on the stomach of a 52 year old, who is in fabulous shape.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Are these pictures a bit mean and manipulated or are we seeing _real skin_ on a 52 year old who is in fabulous shape.
> 
> View attachment 5166565


Haha @Jayne1 I knew if anyone noticed it would be you. I think these pics look photoshopped, no?


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Haha @Jayne1 I knew if anyone noticed it would be you. I think these pics look photoshopped, no?


I thought perhaps too much manipulation with clarity, sharpen and contrast instead of those lovely filters Insta models and magazines use to smooth everything out. Not sure though. I was curious what others thought.


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> Haha @Jayne1 I knew if anyone noticed it would be you. I think these pics look photoshopped, no?


They could be but the photos from Vicky Lover have like a different coloring.  Maybe is my monitor.  Now, I would be surprised if La Lopez would be showing ads if the skin texture were as in those photos


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, absolutely. Celebrities are just paid to promote something but sometimes Hirons is too, so we have to be so skeptical.
> 
> Also, there are so many variables and skin can take weeks to show an improvement or even a change and she sometimes makes a snap judgment.


Yeah, I think the kits on kits on kits is a bad idea.


----------



## TC1

This looks like it could be a nearly accurate portrayal of a 50+ year old woman, with abs..who has had children *gasps* *clutches pearls*


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> This looks like it could be a nearly accurate portrayal of a 50+ year old woman, with abs..who has had children *gasps* *clutches pearls*



I agree and ain't nothing wrong about that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> This looks like it could be a nearly accurate portrayal of a 50+ year old woman, with abs..who has had children *gasps* *clutches pearls*


Haha this definitely looks like my belly minus the abs. You can clearly tell I like carbs, sugar and cocktails.


----------



## prettyprincess

Grande Latte said:


> Haha. You're one of them. I've been asked by a lovely lady on a plane years ago what perfume I was wearing. She and her husband were both curious. Turns out I had a sample on me and I gave it to them. Needless to say, they were very happy.
> 
> Usually I prefer Parfum vs. Eau de Toilette. Somehow the more alcohol content, the more the intended smell is destroyed.


I’m a perfume junkie. Do you remember which perfume you were wearing?


----------



## Swanky

The tummy doesn’t look edited. She carried twins, there’s extra skin, especially when she’s not posing popping her ass and sucking in her tummy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> As if she would wear cheap synthetic perfumes with formulas thrown together in days. lol
> 
> 
> Interesting! Dr Sturm...



To be fair, her first one Glow was a while in the making.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LavenderIce said:


> I doubt she uses her own skin care and fragrance lines exclusively. I also think she uses both high and low end products. I read an article a long time ago (and I think she's also said) that said her face cream is from Whole Foods. What's the deal with olive oil?



Yep, Dr. Hauschka day cream. It's lovely.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone tried Glow? I know it’s old. But I’m a fan of older perfumes, anyway. Does it smell nice/notes?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Glow? I know it’s old. But I’m a fan of older perfumes, anyway. Does it smell nice/notes?



I liked it, I got it way back in the day. It smelled a lot like China rain, a very fresh, soapy floral.


----------



## Angel1988

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Glow? I know it’s old. But I’m a fan of older perfumes, anyway. Does it smell nice/notes?



I actually still use it, I've still got a bottle from over 10 years ago. It always reminds me of coming fresh out of the shower, but that's probably also got to do with the campaign of it.

However, I would never try her skincare as there's perfume in it and I honestly just don't understand how there could be as much research done for it as some other brands. And I really hope for her sake that's not all she uses. Olive oil is way better anyway.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Are these pictures a bit mean and manipulated or are we seeing real skin on the stomach of a 52 year old, who is in fabulous shape.
> 
> View attachment 5166565


I'd kill to have my belly look like that LOL!  She's what?  52?  It may be photoshopped, but I also don't doubt she photoshops all her pictures to death, so maybe reality is somewhere in the middle.  There's only so much botox you can do.  I wonder what her hands look like?  It's hard to hide aging hands.  I recently got a manicure with a dark red polish (I always wear light colors) and was shocked to see my mother's hands in front of me.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> I'd kill to have my belly look like that LOL!  She's what?  52?  It may be photoshopped, but I also don't doubt she photoshops all her pictures to death, so maybe reality is somewhere in the middle.  There's only so much botox you can do.  I wonder what her hands look like?  It's hard to hide aging hands.  I recently got a manicure with a dark red polish (I always wear light colors) and was shocked to see my mother's hands in front of me.


Oh, I agree.  She is in fabulous shape, but this is La Lopez we're talking about and I doubt she'd want anything but a perfect image in a photo.  That's why I wondered if the tabloids were doctoring the pictures to be a bit uglier.

Uglier for her standards, not for ours.


----------



## bisousx

That photo has been doctored with the contrast and saturation. Jlo’s skin/body looks normal, but I think whoever ‘shopped the pic was trying to make her as unflattering as possible, like she has a horrible spray tan that’s fading away.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Today ARod was interviewed by Kevin’s Entertainment Tonight. I haven’t watched it yet but I hope he didn’t mention JLO. I doubt he kept his mouth shut bc let’s face it- that’s the only reason they are interviewing him. To see what he will say. Probably not a lot, but still…if he doesn’t watch it she will slap him with a cease and desist letter. Ha!


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Today ARod was interviewed by Kevin’s Entertainment Tonight. I haven’t watched it yet but I hope he didn’t mention JLO. I doubt he kept his mouth shut bc let’s face it- that’s the only reason they are interviewing him. To see what he will say. Probably not a lot, but still…if he doesn’t watch it she will slap him with a cease and desist letter. Ha!



You're right. He didn't keep his mouth shut.









						Alex Rodriguez Says He's 'In a Great Place' As He Looks to the Future
					

The baseball icon speaks with ET about his new philanthropic partnership with Presidente.




					www.etonline.com
				




Alex Rodriguez is looking forward to the future. The baseball legend opened up to ET about growing his business and legacy, and efforts as president and chairman of Presidente beer to empower others to realize their ambitions as well.

Reflecting on his rise to fame in the MLB, and his rise to the top of his game when it comes to his business endeavors, Rodriguez recalled the sports icon who inspired him when he was young.

"[When] I think about rising in anything, I think about my childhood hero, Magic Johnson," Rodriguez shared. "Magic showed me that you can be a Hall of Fame basketball player on the hardwood and you can be a Hall of Fame guy in the board room."

"And, because he was a man of color, I looked at him and said, 'Oh man, why not me?" Rodriguez continued. And this is one reason he's looking forward to leading Presidente in their "campaign to endorse and promote young entrepreneurs to be their [own] Presidente."

"Hopefully I can open the doors for other people of color, minorities, Latinos, women, it's the right time for that," he said. "Anybody can be Presidente, absolutely everybody should be. This is the golden age for entrepreneurship and there's so much opportunity out there."

"If you can get up and hustle, whether it's a side hustle or your main hustle, anybody can make it," he added. "A young kid like me made it from Miami, because of baseball, and I was able to take that and do other things. It also gives me a platform to do great things like this and help out the next generation of entrepreneurship."

Despite the several challenges and high-profile set-backs Rodriguez has faced over the past year -- including his unexpected split from his former fiancee, Jennifer Lopez -- he says he's focusing on "all the positive" things in his life.

*"I had five years of an incredible life and partnership and also with my daughters, we learned so much. And now we have the opportunity to take that and move forward and say, 'You know what? We're so grateful for the last five years, how do we make the next five years better because of lessons learned?'" he shared. "So I'm in a great place. I'm so grateful for where God and and and the light has really put me, and I'm really looking forward. Mostly to see how my girls keep developing."*


----------



## meluvs2shop

Angel1988 said:


> I actually still use it, I've still got a bottle from over 10 years ago. It always reminds me of coming fresh out of the shower, but that's probably also got to do with the campaign of it.
> 
> However, I would never try her skincare as there's perfume in it and I honestly just don't understand how there could be as much research done for it as some other brands. And I really hope for her sake that's not all she uses. Olive oil is way better anyway.


Thank you! I may buy it. Reviews look good and it’s less that $20 bc it’s so old. Plus I love perfumes that have clean scents to them.


----------



## Jayne1

Here's her skincare routine. I swear she's looking at these products for the first time and has to read the names because she doesn't
know what they are called. And why is her sunscreen in a jar?

Also, don't see a significant "glow" after using that serum.  I guess people will need a highlighter.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ARod is flexing hard! His DMs must be blowing up.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> ARod is flexing hard! His DMs must be blowing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168963


Never liked him. He always gave a shady vibe IMO


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh he’s gross. Pathetic? Gross.

Grossly pathetic.


----------



## Rouge H

Isn’t that the Porsche he purchased for J-Lo last year?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Nothing screams more than “I’m super down to earth” leaning on a Porsche with a Mercedes and a Bentley in the background.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Thank you! I may buy it. Reviews look good and it’s less that $20 bc it’s so old. Plus I love perfumes that have clean scents to them.


It was considered one of her better fragrances, the ones she released after that weren't as nice, but it was too soapy/musky for me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Here's her skincare routine. *I swear she's looking at these products for the first time *and has to read the names because she doesn't
> know what they are called. And why is her sunscreen in a jar?
> 
> Also, don't see a significant "glow" after using that serum.  I guess people will need a highlighter.




She's filmed her skincare routine with these same products before this one, too. So it's not correct to say that she's seeing them for the first time.


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> ARod is flexing hard! His DMs must be blowing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168963


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's filmed her skincare routine with these same products before this one, too. So it's not correct to say that she's seeing them for the first time.


Fair enough, but she still has to read the label to know the name of the product. And they were only three products.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m surprised after 5 years or so of dating JLO and all the elevating she did for him bc let’s face it, that’s a fact, he’s back to his old braggy LOOK at me ways. Granted he was like that with Jen too of course, but since she’s a mega star he hid behind HER spotlight.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## TC1

Rouge H said:


> Isn’t that the Porsche he purchased for J-Lo last year?


This is the red Porsche he gave her for her bday. ARod is a d-bag, in baseball, and in life.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> I'd kill to have my belly look like that LOL!  She's what?  52?  It may be photoshopped, but I also don't doubt she photoshops all her pictures to death, so maybe reality is somewhere in the middle.  There's only so much botox you can do.  *I wonder what her hands look like?  It's hard to hide aging hands.  I recently got a manicure with a dark red polish (I always wear light colors) and was shocked to see my mother's hands in front of me.*



Several years ago I was photographing my hands modeling a ring that I was listing on eBay. I like to died when I saw the ring on my Dad's hands. How did I not see it before? Talk about what has been seen can't be unseen! To this day I am haunted by the revelation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I can't recognize her here in German's In Style.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yeah, that doesn't look like her at all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I thought it was a member of a girls band


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought it was a member of a girls band


Yes! I was trying to think who she looked like on that magazine cover and your post just reminded me, it's one of the women from that girl band years ago Girls Aloud (had to go google her name)- Kimberly Walsh!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I am far too empathic for my own good sometimes, but I have to admit I love seeing Emme and Seraphina (ben’s middle daughter) getting along. I was concerned bc Emme looked so tight with Alex’s girls. This pic is adorable. The entire family was out Friday night to see Hamilton in LA including Ben’s mother.


----------



## purseinsanity

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't recognize her here in German's In Style.
> 
> View attachment 5171744


That's her???  I thought it was Chrissy Teigan, which made me scroll faster.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> I am far too empathic for my own good sometimes, but I have to admit I love seeing Emme and Seraphina (ben’s middle daughter) getting along. I was concerned bc Emme looked so tight with Alex’s girls. This pic is adorable. The entire family was out Friday night to see Hamilton in LA including Ben’s mother.
> View attachment 5172913



They had another joint family outing. Oh, and apparently Ben was ring shopping at Tiffany per Page Six.









						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Take All Their Kids to Magic Castle in L.A.: 'In It for the Long Run'
					

"They want all the kids to get to know each other," a source tells PEOPLE after Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez enjoyed a fun weekend at the Magic Castle in Los Angeles with their families




					people.com
				




Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Take All Their Kids to Magic Castle in L.A.: 'In It for the Long Run'
"They want all the kids to get to know each other," a source tells PEOPLE after Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez enjoyed a fun weekend at the Magic Castle in Los Angeles with their families

By Glenn GarnerAugust 22, 2021 03:36 PM

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck are spending their summer bonding with their kids.

The couple brought their families together on Saturday for a trip to the famed Magic Castle in Los Angeles. "Since Jennifer and Ben are in it for the long run, it's just a natural step that they all spend time together with the kids," a source tells PEOPLE.

"They are not trying to rush anything, but they want all the kids to get to know each other," the insider adds. "They are making the last few days of summer as fun as they can. Soon it's back to school and work."

Affleck, 49, and Lopez, 52, were accompanied by all five of their kids, as well as Affleck's mother Chris, for a fun family weekend. Their brood also took in a performance of Hamilton at the Hollywood Pantages Theatre on Friday.

The "Jenny from the Block" artist co-parents her twins, daughter Emme and son Max, both 13½, with ex-husband Marc Anthony, 52. Affleck shares his daughters Violet Anne, 15½, and Seraphina Rose, 12½, and son Samuel Garner, 9, with ex-wife Jennifer Garner, 49.

Affleck also gave Violet a driving lesson during their family weekend.

With help from Emme, Lopez picked out some jewelry for Violet and Seraphina last weekend, which she planned to gift them during their dad's 49th birthday gathering.

The couple, who recently vacationed in St. Tropez for Lopez's 52nd birthday, has been getting to know each other's kids as Lopez plots a move from Miami to Los Angeles, where Affleck is based.

Emme and Max are "onboard with starting fresh in Los Angeles," an insider previously told PEOPLE. "They are slowly getting to know Ben," the source added. "Everything seems to be running smoothly. It's very obvious that Jennifer is serious about Ben. She hasn't looked this happy for a long time."

Following their respective splits from Alex Rodriguez, 46, and Ana de Armas, 33, Lopez and Affleck rekindled their romance in late April. They originally began dating in July 2002 after meeting on the set of their movie Gigli. They got engaged that November before postponing their September 2003 wedding just days before the original date, and ultimately called off their engagement in January 2004.

A source told PEOPLE in May that their relationship is different this time around. "Time has passed, and they are each in a different place with children," the insider said.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^I just saw the pics on IG of him “ring shopping.”  Interesting he would be so public with that. With his name alone he could have a Tiffany rep show up to his home with the best of the best and no one is any wiser. More discreet. Exactly how he shopped for the pink diamond. But if you are Ben, how do you even top that gorgeous ER?! Anyway, he could have been playing with the paps or buying a gift for his daughter. Who knows what he was really doing. Is his every move photographed now? How OTT is that?!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^I just saw the pics on IG of him “ring shopping.”  Interesting he would be so public with that. With his name alone he could have a Tiffany rep show up to his home with the best of the best and no one is any wiser. More discreet. Exactly how he shopped for the pink diamond. But if you are Ben, how do you even top that gorgeous ER?! Anyway, he could have been playing with the paps or buying a gift for his daughter. Who knows what he was really doing. Is his every move photographed now? How OTT is that?!


he and his girlfriend obviously want the attention
I really don't see what the great interest is in them


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> he and his girlfriend obviously want the attention
> I really don't see what the great interest is in them


I was fascinated at first bc I went back to an old love after 20 years. But now, it’s very much in your face like her relationship with ARod.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I went into Tiffany’s Caesar’s Palace a few years ago to buy a pair of earrings and my boisterous friend came with me. He announced that he was looking for a yellow diamond for his wife as it was their tenth (having no idea how expensive Tiffany’s was). God bless him, I adore him but he asked to see a ring and then about died when they told him the price.

The salesperson was a hoot and she was pulling out all the good stuff for me to try on. She then winked and told him she has just the ring for him, took us to the back and pulled out this massive yellow diamond extravaganza. It was a custom order for JLo who ordered it, designed it and then never returned to pick it up, just forgoing her deposit. So, Ben, no need to try and pick something she would like, it’s probably still sitting there.

People with money are crazy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dolce & Gabbana show in Venice, Italy. On her IG page there’s a quick video of her spraying perfume. My goodness that video was so tight that you only saw when the spritz hit the air. I was quickly reminded how a poster in here recently commented on how she always smells good, but is very tight lipped on what she uses. This quick vid proved that for me.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> Dolce & Gabbana show in Venice, Italy. On her IG page there’s a quick video of her spraying perfume. My goodness that video was so tight that you only saw when the spritz hit the air. I was quickly reminded how a poster in here recently commented on how she always smells good, but is very tight lipped on what she uses. This quick vid proved that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179332
> View attachment 5179334
> View attachment 5179335


Where does one go in such an outfit?  Other than in front of a camera?  lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Where does one go in such an outfit?  Other than in front of a camera?  lol


She did fit with the runway’s theme. It was very Bridgerton. haha


----------



## Jayne1

The ads are stunning of course, but in real life, it's a silly costume that isn't so spectacular.

Also, can we see how much it costs, since the price tag is still attached? lol


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^I just saw the pics on IG of him “ring shopping.”  Interesting he would be so public with that. With his name alone he could have a Tiffany rep show up to his home with the best of the best and no one is any wiser. More discreet. Exactly how he shopped for the pink diamond. But if you are Ben, how do you even top that gorgeous ER?! Anyway, he could have been playing with the paps or buying a gift for his daughter. Who knows what he was really doing. Is his every move photographed now? How OTT is that?!


I wonder if the whole "romance" is just a publicity stunt


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Where does one go in such an outfit?  Other than in front of a camera?  lol


and she's wearing a crown?  what is she princess of?


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Dolce & Gabbana show in Venice, Italy. On her IG page there’s a quick video of her spraying perfume. My goodness that video was so tight that you only saw when the spritz hit the air. I was quickly reminded how a poster in here recently commented on how she always smells good, but is very tight lipped on what she uses. This quick vid proved that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179332
> View attachment 5179334
> View attachment 5179335


Exquisite!


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> and she's wearing a crown?  what is she princess of?


The block?


----------



## LavenderIce

Ben directed a commercial for a gaming app with Mama Lupe. Her appearance is at the 1:00 mark.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Ben directed a commercial for a gaming app with Mama Lupe. Her appearance is at the 1:00 mark.



everybody has to get in on the act


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> Dolce & Gabbana show in Venice, Italy. On her IG page there’s a quick video of her spraying perfume. My goodness that video was so tight that you only saw when the spritz hit the air. I was quickly reminded how a poster in here recently commented on how she always smells good, but is very tight lipped on what she uses. This quick vid proved that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179332
> View attachment 5179334
> View attachment 5179335


Her makeup was gorgeous and her hair with the headpiece was really nice too. I liked her look. It's the Dolce & Gabbana Alta Moda show in Venice, it's one time to go big or go home!


----------



## doni

She looks gorgeous and everything. But a D&G special fashion show and the labels (including the ugly materials label)  showing off... So sloppy, I just can’t with that lack of attention to detail.
And it is because now it is all for show and the social media pics. Can one imagine a 30s actress or an Elizabeth Tylor with an ugly tag hanging from their embroidered capes? No because things would have been fitted for them and not grabbed from some random hanger. Divas are not what they used to be…


----------



## purseinsanity

doni said:


> She looks gorgeous and everything. But a D&G special fashion show and the labels (including the ugly materials label)  showing off... So sloppy, I just can’t we that lack of attention to detail.
> And it is because now it is all for show and the social media pics. *Can one imagine a 30s actress or an Elizabeth Tylor with an ugly tag hanging from their embroidered capes?* No because things would have been fitted for them and not grabbed from some random hanger. Divas are not what they used to be…


No, but I recall Meghan Markle having it too.  Maybe they are both members of RealReal?


----------



## Lounorada

doni said:


> She looks gorgeous and everything. But a D&G special fashion show and the labels (including the ugly materials label)  showing off... So sloppy, I just can’t we that lack of attention to detail.
> And it is because now it is all for show and the social media pics. Can one imagine a 30s actress or an Elizabeth Tylor with an ugly tag hanging from their embroidered capes? No because things would have been fitted for them and not grabbed from some random hanger. Divas are not what they used to be…


It's so embarrassing and such a stupid mistake by her stylists (or whoever was in charge of getting her clothes ready for her). 
Even worse that her stylists Rob & Mariel have been around for years and have many celeb clients, so whether it was them or assistants who were in charge, it makes them look so sloppy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hope it was an intern that made that mistake bc they would still have a career. If it’s someone more established I can see industry insiders tsk tsk all over this one.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if the whole "romance" is just a publicity stunt


Who knows anymore…she has said in interviews they kept in touch here and there via email. I don’t see much chemistry between the two anymore but that’s just me. I think too much has happened between the two of them to make a good lasting foundation. I see them more as polar opposites and two ppl that respect each other’s work ethic and craft. So friends. And right now maybe friends with benefits.


----------



## pixiejenna

I would love that cape not that I have anywhere to wear such a fancy cape but still. It’s like something that you dream of wearing as a kid wanting to dress up like a Princess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ her pieces are beautiful. I love them all! Crown, pants, cape, earring, shoes, bustier etc. I give her credit for still wearing sky high shoes. My feet hurt now in heels as I’ve gotten older. And this is coming from someone that wore heels everyday. She rocks heels all the time. Rarely in flats unless she’s at the gym or something.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hsve no idea how she’s wearing heels without dying. I wore heels a bit as a teen but pretty much stopped in my early 20’s. The highest I can wear is many a inch to a inch and a half now and usually my feet are killing me afterwards.


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ her pieces are beautiful. I love them all! Crown, pants, cape, earring, shoes, bustier etc. I give her credit for still wearing sky high shoes. My feet hurt now in heels as I’ve gotten older. And this is coming from someone that wore heels everyday. She rocks heels all the time. Rarely in flats unless she’s at the gym or something.



As a former lover of sky high heels, I only wear flats now.


----------



## rugchomp

meluvs2shop said:


> Dolce & Gabbana show in Venice, Italy. On her IG page there’s a quick video of her spraying perfume. My goodness that video was so tight that you only saw when the spritz hit the air. I was quickly reminded how a poster in here recently commented on how she always smells good, but is very tight lipped on what she uses. This quick vid proved that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179332
> View attachment 5179334
> View attachment 5179335



She is beautiful, her accessories are nice but not loving the whole look. for me it's so over the top


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I liked it. I think it fit the overall theme but as someone else said it’s definitely not a look she could wear again even if she broke up the pieces.


----------



## Angel1988

I loved the outfit, especially the hair with the crown and the cape, she definitely outdid everyone else, which, from what we know of her, was probable part of her terms to agree to come to the show. Ben doesn't even seem to be there, so the stakes must have been high for her to go a couple of days without him...

And the price tag and stuff, perhaps they still plan on selling the outfit? I've also noticed a lot of celebrities these days nog longer even go through the trouble of taking in their clothing, I assume it is because they don't plan on ever rewearing it anyway, so why all the fuss, and it's probably easier to return unaltered items.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> Who knows anymore…she has said in interviews they kept in touch here and there via email. I don’t see much chemistry between the two anymore but that’s just me. I think too much has happened between the two of them to make a good lasting foundation. I see them more as polar opposites and two ppl that respect each other’s work ethic and craft. So friends. And right now maybe friends with benefits.



I just don't see how this whole relationship benefits her in any way. He practically dumped her at the alter.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Angel1988 said:


> I loved the outfit, especially the hair with the crown and the cape, *she definitely outdid everyone else, which, from what we know of* her, was probable part of her terms to agree to come to the show. Ben doesn't even seem to be there, so the stakes must have been high for her to go a couple of days without him...
> 
> And the price tag and stuff, perhaps they still plan on selling the outfit? I've also noticed a lot of celebrities these days nog longer even go through the trouble of taking in their clothing, I assume it is because they don't plan on ever rewearing it anyway, so why all the fuss, and it's probably easier to return unaltered items.



I think she outdid everyone else. I was expecting more from Lady Kitty.  Helen Mirren looked great too


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^His glow up is getting real. He often looks haggard.


----------



## LavenderIce

I both love and hate that these two aren't going away. Just when you think things are quiet, they pop up again.


----------



## Grande Latte

And they can do a little this to steam up the red carpet!


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I both love and hate that these two aren't going away. Just when you think things are quiet, they pop up again.


I really don't care....don't know why people are so excited about them


----------



## LavenderIce

Grande Latte said:


> And they can do a little this to steam up the red carpet!




There was so much chatter about these two and their red carpet antics! For some reason, I think Oscar and Jessica doing this is hotter than Ben and Jen. Is it because of their superior acting talent??


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> There was so much chatter about these two and their red carpet antics! For some reason, I think Oscar and Jessica doing this is hotter than Ben and Jen. Is it because of their superior acting talent??


I'm thinking they did this to create buzz for their show and it worked


----------



## meluvs2shop

^It definitely worked but if I was Oscar’s wife I’d be jealous especially if he doesn’t look at me the same way or want to smell my pits like he did Jessica’s.


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> ^It definitely worked but if I was Oscar’s wife I’d be jealous especially if he doesn’t look at me the same way or want to smell my pits like he did Jessica’s.



She was there! She looks like she has no problem with Oscar smelling Jessica's pits.


----------



## A1aGypsy

It’s in slow motion. If you watch it at regular speed, it looks quite awkward actually lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. She looked gorgeous at the Venice Film Festival. I love love her white dress! And they definitely took cues from Jessica and Oscar. They are bringing the heat. 

I liked when he was on the red carpet being photographed and then opened the car door and Jennifer came out. Let me get some pics…


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. She looked gorgeous at the Venice Film Festival. I love love her white dress! And they definitely took cues from Jessica and Oscar. They are bringing the heat.
> 
> I liked when he was on the red carpet being photographed and then opened the car door and Jennifer came out. Let me get some pics…


She looked incredible! The hair, the makeup, the spray tan, her date, all of it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Did someone say heat? Sniffing armpits who?


----------



## meluvs2shop

There’s so many good ones! They’ve been quiet for a couple of weeks bc they knew they would create a buzz at the 78th Annual Venice Film Festival. I want to see if I can find a good one of that white dress. I love the black one too, but the white one is dreamy!
The close up pic of Ben doesn’t do him any favors but closeups of anyone rarely do unless you are 20. You can tell he has makeup on tho.


----------



## Grande Latte

LavenderIce said:


> Did someone say heat? Sniffing armpits who?




Wow. That white dress and those DIAMONDS!!!
I know JLO's soaking up all this power couple red carpet bonanza. And why not? This duo both have a lot to gain by being together. We love attractive couples on the red carpet. 

But you can't replicate that Oscar and Jessica chemistry. Doesn't he remind you of Robbie Williams or Robert Downey Jr.?


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. That white dress and those DIAMONDS!!!
> I know JLO's soaking up all this power couple red carpet bonanza. And why not? This duo both have a lot to gain by being together. We love attractive couples on the red carpet.
> 
> But you can't replicate that Oscar and Jessica chemistry. Doesn't he remind you of Robbie Williams or Robert Downey Jr.?


I agree! She’s loving this power couple. She had it with ARod but it was different bc he was an athlete. Ben is a bonafide movie star, director and producer. And as an actress that feeds her ego immensely. Plus she’s a producer too, but not at his level. He can really help her get the right roles and produce the right films. I’m sure she has an Oscar in her sight line and he may be the one to help her get it.


----------



## Jayne1

I think they're a bit boring this time around, in regards to the PR stuff they are doing.


----------



## snibor

I don’t care for walking around with boobs hanging out.  I think the neckline on the dress is ridiculous.  Otherwise she looks fabulous.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I think they're a bit boring this time around, in regards to the PR stuff they are doing.


I don't get it.  so she's very hot for her age, so?  why are people excited about this?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks fantastic, but I hate that white dress and the styling in general. I would love to see her switching to a completely new stylist. Her red carpet looks just aren't great and haven't been for a long time now, there's nothing memorable about them.


----------



## Grande Latte

She's having fun. Who knew we'd see Jennifer 2.0 in 2021?
I wonder what ARod's thinking these days? He screwed up. Now he can have fun with all the 20 year old nobodies and bask in that all day.


----------



## Grande Latte

TBH I do love the white dress. If Cartier loaned me the jewels, I'd wear it with a white dress too.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Grande Latte said:


> She's having fun. Who knew we'd see Jennifer 2.0 in 2021?
> I wonder what ARod's thinking these days? *He screwed up. Now he can have fun with all the 20 year old nobodies and bask in that all day.*




Amen to that!


----------



## papertiger

Jayne1 said:


> Here's her skincare routine. I swear she's looking at these products for the first time and has to read the names because she doesn't
> know what they are called. And why is her sunscreen in a jar?
> 
> Also, don't see a significant "glow" after using that serum.  I guess people will need a highlighter.




I hate that it's filtered to sell beauty products.


----------



## Lounorada

Grande Latte said:


> TBH I do love the white dress. If Cartier loaned me the jewels, I'd wear it with a white dress too.



Yeah but you can hardly see the beautiful Cartier jewels she's wearing (earrings, ring & bracelet) because that ugly faux-necklace which is part of the dress is too distracting. 
And that dress is supposed to be 'couture'  that term is used way too loosely nowadays. 



Grande Latte said:


> She's having fun. Who knew we'd see Jennifer 2.0 in 2021?
> I wonder what ARod's thinking these days? He screwed up. Now he can have fun with all the 20 year old nobodies and bask in that all day.



OMG, Matt Damons wife looks so different, she's got herself a whole new face. I hardly recognized her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

@Grande Latte I wonder what ARod is thinking too! Because whatever it was it was not good. Once a cheater always a cheater…plus she also admitted to going to therapy during the pandemic.

I love the white dress too! So the jewels are Cartier? That makes the dress stunning. Who is the designer of the white dress?

Anyway, here’s a video (I hope this works) of the Affleck I know. He usually hates the paps and has never been shy of showing it. Where as I think JLO tolerates it more as part of the package plus she travels with body guards.

ETA: Daily Mail to the rescue. Here’s the video I was referencing to of them leaving Venice at Marco Polo Airport. I have to give it to celebrities. I could not handle ppl in my face like that.









						Ben Affleck protects Jennifer Lopez from an overzealous fan in Italy
					

The 49-year-old actor was seen calmly putting his hands up to the man's chest as he tried to very aggressively get a photo with Jennifer Lopez at Marco Polo airport in Venice, Italy




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> @Grande Latte I wonder what ARod is thinking too! Because whatever it was it was not good. Once a cheater always a cheater…plus  also admitted to going to therapy during the pandemic. I love the white dress too! So the jewels are Cartier? That makes the dress. Who is the designer of the white dress?
> 
> Anyway, here’s a video (I hope this works) of the Affleck I know. He usually hates the paps and has never been shy of showing it. *Where as I think JLO tolerates it more as part of the package plus she travels with body guards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenAffleckJenniferLopez on Instagram: "Ben  gently  pushes  away an  overzealous  fan  who gets to close to Jennifer at the airport .  Ben Affleck  to the rescue  ❤ Batfleck is back   SourceCredit ©️  Dailymail.com ©️ TheImageDirect©️   Sarah Abraham
> 
> 
> BenAffleckJenniferLopez shared a post on Instagram: "Ben  gently  pushes  away an  overzealous  fan  who gets to close to Jennifer at the airport .  Ben Affleck  to the rescue  ❤ Batfleck is back   SourceCredit ©️  Dailymail.com ©️ TheImageDirect©️   Sarah Abraham  For Dailymail.com ✍  Bennifer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Where are the body guards?


----------



## meluvs2shop

The video didn’t work. Trying to see if I can fix that. The stills on YouTube are not as good as the actual video I found on IG.


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> @Grande Latte I wonder what ARod is thinking too! Because whatever it was it was not good. Once a cheater always a cheater…plus she also admitted to going to therapy during the pandemic.
> 
> *I love the white dress too! So the jewels are Cartier? That makes the dress stunning. Who is the designer of the white dress?*


The dress is by Georges Hobeika (couture). That's not a Cartier necklace, it's part of the dress.
The earrings, ring & bracelet she's wearing are Cartier.

Vogue


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> Yeah but you can hardly see the beautiful Cartier jewels she's wearing (earrings, ring & bracelet) because that ugly faux-necklace which is part of the dress is too distracting.
> And that dress is supposed to be 'couture'  that term is used way too loosely nowadays.
> 
> OMG, Matt Damons wife looks so different, she's got herself a whole new face. I hardly recognized her.



Agree! On all points. The necklace is way too distracting I barely noticed the jewelry. And MD's wife does look different. I thought it was just the hair being straightened. She's gone Hollywood. lol



Lounorada said:


> The dress is by Georges Hobeika (couture). That's not a Cartier necklace, it's part of the dress.
> The earrings, ring & bracelet she's wearing are Cartier.
> 
> Vogue
> View attachment 5191795



If I were Cartier I'd be mad to be associated with the dress.    That faux necklace aint it.


----------



## A1aGypsy

You know, there is certainly a part of me that is concerned about her children and their stability through all of this.

However, setting that aside, and focusing on her, I stand and applaud her all day long for dressing herself with zero f***s given to what others may think and for refusing to fade away into the background in a sweater set like woman “of a certain age” are expected to do.  All the power to her and I am here for all of it.


----------



## scarlet555

Back to working out for sure! 
What an inspiration to women at any age, can’t give up and say, it’s age.  It’s laziness …. At least for me…. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

What I mean when I say her looks by her current stylists are meh, unimaginative and unmemorable.
I knew the white dress she wore the other day looked familiar to me and it's because she wore a dress last year by the same designer (pre-covid) during award season, which had almost identical Swarovski (tacky looking) embellishment on it, even though the dress design/shape/colour was obviously different. The look even had similar styling with a sparkly clutch bag and similar sized earrings, ring & bracelet (all Harry Winston).

She has such an incredible body and is absolutely stunning, I just think her stylists let her down more times than they get things right. There are so many amazing dresses/clothes that she could be wearing and shutting-it-down each time, but doesn't.
Her style all the way through Bennifer 1.0 all those years ago was impeccable and she never had a bad red carpet look IMO.
I would just love to see her switch to a different stylist.

Pics of her look by same designer from last year:

Vogue / Zimbio


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> TBH I do love the white dress. If Cartier loaned me the jewels, I'd wear it with a white dress too.



She looks gorgeous, but I'd be terrified of a nip slip the entire night!


----------



## Tivo

purseinsanity said:


> She looks gorgeous, but I'd be terrified of a nip slip the entire night!


Can’t deny they look amazing together


----------



## Grande Latte

scarlet555 said:


> Back to working out for sure!
> What an inspiration to women at any age, can’t give up and say, it’s age.  It’s laziness …. At least for me…. Lol



I know. She's an inspiration to being zealous about love and life, and to looking great. I, too, don't think a woman of a certain age, should just let "fade away" all day. Every time I reach for that ice cream, I think about JLo and *SOMETIMES*, I put it down.


----------



## snibor

More ridiculousness.   She is a beautiful woman and could look stunning in sophisticated clothing instead of trying so hard to show it all.  It’s like she’s shouting “look!”   Foolish imo.   Credit:ny post from vma awards


----------



## Compass Rose

snibor said:


> More ridiculousness.   She is a beautiful woman and could look stunning in sophisticated clothing instead of trying so hard to show it all.  It’s like she’s shouting “look!”   Foolish imo.   Credit:ny post from vma awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192642


This is an early halloween costume, right?


----------



## LavenderIce

Grande Latte said:


> I know. She's an inspiration to being zealous about love and life, and to looking great. I, too, don't think a woman of a certain age, should just let "fade away" all day. Every time I reach for that ice cream, I think about JLo and *SOMETIMES*, I put it down.



I can never put it down. A local chocolatier makes pints through the spring and summer that I have been indulging in. My current favorite flavors are carrot cake and banana fluffer nutter.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her body looks amazing... but that outfit... really??!


----------



## purseinsanity

snibor said:


> More ridiculousness.   She is a beautiful woman and could look stunning in sophisticated clothing instead of trying so hard to show it all.  It’s like she’s shouting “look!”   Foolish imo.   Credit:ny post from vma awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192642


That's basically a bedazzled loin cloth.


----------



## Lounorada

snibor said:


> More ridiculousness.   She is a beautiful woman and could look stunning in sophisticated clothing instead of trying so hard to show it all.  It’s like she’s shouting “look!”   Foolish imo.   Credit:ny post from vma awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192642





The clothes look too small which makes the outfit look tacky AF because everything is bursting out through the laces.
Too much hair. It's all hair & laces. She should have worn her hair back off her face in a sleek ponytail.
I don't understand why celebs insist on wearing clothes that are too small for them, it instantly kills the look. Such a pet peeve of mine, just size-up!

The outfit looks so much better on the model where it fits correctly, both the top & skirt aren't supposed to be skin-tight fitting and nearly bursting at the seams. Much less hair too 
WWD


----------



## snibor

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5192847
> 
> The clothes look too small which makes the outfit look tacky AF because everything is bursting out through the laces.
> Too much hair. It's all hair & laces. She should have worn her hair back off her face in a sleek ponytail.
> I don't understand why celebs insist on wearing clothes that are too small for them, it instantly kills the look. Such a pet peeve of mine, just size-up!
> 
> The outfit looks so much better on the model where it fits correctly, both the top & skirt aren't supposed to be skin-tight fitting and nearly bursting at the seams. Much less hair too
> WWD
> View attachment 5192848


Even if it fit, I think it’s ridiculous.  But you are correct it looks too small.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, too small looks terrible, but even loose on the waify model, it's not great, or a look she should've attempted.  IMO


----------



## scarlet555

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5192847
> 
> The clothes look too small which makes the outfit look tacky AF because everything is bursting out through the laces.
> Too much hair. It's all hair & laces. She should have worn her hair back off her face in a sleek ponytail.
> I don't understand why celebs insist on wearing clothes that are too small for them, it instantly kills the look. Such a pet peeve of mine, just size-up!
> 
> The outfit looks so much better on the model where it fits correctly, both the top & skirt aren't supposed to be skin-tight fitting and nearly bursting at the seams. Much less hair too
> WWD
> View attachment 5192848



This outfit obviously does not look good on the model, nor on Jenny from the block...


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> This outfit obviously does not look good on the model, nor on Jenny from the block...


I hope she wasn't climbing any stairs in that get up.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cowgirl at the Met Gala???








						Met Gala 2021: Stars arrive on red carpet for fashion's big night
					

The Met Gala returned to New York in spectacular fashion on Monday night after a year-long hiatus during the pandemic.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sol Ryan

CarryOn2020 said:


> Cowgirl at the Met Gala???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Gala 2021: Stars arrive on red carpet for fashion's big night
> 
> 
> The Met Gala returned to New York in spectacular fashion on Monday night after a year-long hiatus during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193311



I actually like it… dig the hat…


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sol Ryan said:


> I actually like it… dig the hat…



The hat is good. Compared to others, she looks normal, not too silly. At least, she stayed true to the theme.
After seeing her in those other gorgeous gowns,  this feels like let-down. IMO

ETA: It’s Ralph Lauren.


----------



## scarlet555

At this point she should have worn chaps. The hat hides her best feature, her face!


----------



## purseinsanity

I didn't like her outfit until I saw the others, so I "like" it more in comparison.  The Met Gala looked more like a Halloween costume party to me.  
It does give me Crocodile Dundee meets the Dothraki vibes though.


----------



## doni

Same for me. Don’t love it but she went with the theme and still managed to be more fashion that fancy dress. In the context of the whole Met Gala (which has become a kind of Disney fashion-themed attraction meets Halloween party and utterly ridiculous) she was one of the best.


----------



## RueMonge

I like the outfit, hat makes me think Bo Derek. Not loving the shoes/hooves.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone else here smooches with their mask on?


----------



## Swanky

DH and I do! Much to the chagrin of our kids lol!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She honestly may have been the best representation of the theme.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky said:


> DH and I do! Much to the chagrin of our kids lol!


Yeah but you’re a newlywed, right?


----------



## Swanky

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah but you’re a newlywed, right?


Yes, so extra fun to embarrass them lol!


----------



## Grande Latte

CarryOn2020 said:


> The hat is good. Compared to others, she looks normal, not too silly. At least, she stayed true to the theme.
> After seeing her in those other gorgeous gowns,  this feels like let-down. IMO
> 
> ETA: It’s Ralph Lauren.
> 
> View attachment 5193320



The worn out hat reminds me of West World!


----------



## Compass Rose

....needs chunky turquoise........


----------



## Grande Latte

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CT0VWzfjdnt/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sol Ryan said:


> I actually like it… dig the hat…


I like that hat too


----------



## LavenderIce

UK folks, y'all get a chance to check this out: Jennifer Lopez One, her latest fragrance.

ONE is a feeling, an energy, a way of being that reflects harmony and brings peace. ONE is internal and eternal. It is not limited, but it is expansive, vulnerable, powerful. Today our world needs ONE-ness, realizing we are ONE world and ONE people. Living for ONE shared hope, ONE bigger meaning and purpose. ONE goal. ONE dream. Connected, not separate, we are ONE.

ONE opens with a bright burst of pink pepper and delicate florals. Jasmine and suede bring a soft elegance that envelop you in warmth. Notes of woods, moss and patchouli harmonize for a grounded scent.

Additional notes include for the floral fragrance include freesia, peach blossom, cedar, clearwood (Firmenich clean patchouli) and sandalwood.





__





						Jennifer Lopez ONE Eau de Parfum 50ml - Boots
					

Buy Jennifer Lopez ONE Eau de Parfum 50ml and Collect 4 Advantage Card Points when you spend £1.




					www.boots.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I still want to buy her first perfume. I think it was GLOW but I’m nervous spending money on it and hating the smell.


----------



## pixiejenna

I remember loving Glow and I am not a big perfume person. Do they still even make it anymore?


----------



## meluvs2shop

pixiejenna said:


> I remember loving Glow and I am not a big perfume person. Do they still even make it anymore?


Amazon has it for $22 and change but I’m always leery buying scents from Amazon especially perfumes. Sometimes reviews are ppl saying it’s a different formula and that it doesn’t smell the same. For the price I may just buy it and return it if I can.


----------



## pixiejenna

meluvs2shop said:


> Amazon has it for $22 and change but I’m always leery buying scents from Amazon especially perfumes. Sometimes reviews are ppl saying it’s a different formula and that it doesn’t smell the same. For the price I may just buy it and return it if I can.



I tend to only buy from Amazon when I know that the item is being sold by Amazon and not a 3rd party seller. But it’s not always a fool proof. I feel like a lot of personal care products on Amazon always have a handful of reviews that it’s either not the real thing or it’s a watered down/tampered with. I would check the return policy on that specific item not all things in the personal care section can be returned. I bought my dad some hairspray and he ended up going to ulta using all of my ultra rewards and buying 3 cans of hairspray for the cost of one. I figured I could just return it because he obviously doesn’t need 5 cans of hairspray and it was actually non-returnable.

Maybe with the aughts being so popular again they may bring it back.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Amazon has it for $22 and change but I’m always leery buying scents from Amazon especially perfumes. Sometimes reviews are ppl saying it’s a different formula and that it doesn’t smell the same. For the price I may just buy it and return it if I can.


I definitely got a fake bottle of Eau de Issey once.  Never again.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> I definitely got a fake bottle of Eau de Issey once.  Never again.


Girl you just took me way back. That was my jam years ago.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Girl you just took me way back. That was my jam years ago.


Same!!


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> I tend to only buy from Amazon when I know that the item is being sold by Amazon and not a 3rd party seller. But it’s not always a fool proof.


I read that when someone returns something, real or a fake (from a 3rd party seller) or even someone throwing in a fake in a return - it all goes back in _one pile_. So when you order, they reach in the pile and what you get is a crapshoot.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> I read that when someone returns something, real or a fake (from a 3rd party seller) or even someone throwing in a fake in a return - it all goes back in _one pile_. So when you order, they reach in the pile and what you get is a crapshoot.



Interesting I did not know that.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Tonight in NYC


----------



## meluvs2shop

She performed I’m Glad along with other songs too. But I read online she never performed that song live before. I think that was a Ben song back in day. Will they air that concert on TV? Does anyone know?

Has anyone seen clips of them from yesterday on IG? You can tell they are both actors! The way they are showing their PDA on a NYC street (tons of ppl around) and in Central Park too. Like no one is around- only them. I’m too shy for that. I can hold hands and hug but not full on lovey dovey and with cameras and phones in my face. No ty!! Gotta give them credit!


----------



## LavenderIce

Watching these clips made me miss seeing her live. I saw her on tour with Marc Anthony when she was pregnant and during her Vegas residency. I'm glad her stage costume for this performance is not a nude colored sparkly unitard.

Jenny From the Block


All I Have


I'm Real/Ain't It Funny


I'm Glad


On My Way


----------



## scarlet555

That was nice of her to bring Ja rule and LL!


----------



## purseinsanity

JLo is now doing ads for Goli?  I almost fell over when I saw it on TV today.  









						Video: Jennifer Lopez has 'Jenergy' in the new Goli Nutrition ad | Daily Mail Online
					

Jennifer Lopez has 'Jenergy' in the new Goli Nutrition ad. The 'Hustlers' star took to Instagram to share a video in which she is exploding with 'Jennifer Lopez energy' in a hilarious new commercial.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## M_Butterfly

purseinsanity said:


> JLo is now doing ads for Goli?  I almost fell over when I saw it on TV today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Jennifer Lopez has 'Jenergy' in the new Goli Nutrition ad | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has 'Jenergy' in the new Goli Nutrition ad. The 'Hustlers' star took to Instagram to share a video in which she is exploding with 'Jennifer Lopez energy' in a hilarious new commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


me too . Pretty soon we are going to start calling Ms 305. Getting flash backs when Pitbull was everywhere


----------



## Jayne1

M_Butterfly said:


> me too . Pretty soon we are going to start calling Ms 305. Getting flash backs when Pitbull was everywhere


Just saw ads on TV that Jen Aniston is doing - one for a drink of some sort that contains something like hyaluronic acid and probiotics and another ad for eye drops. She has haircare, a watery drink, Aveeno and does she still have a perfume?  Remember when she shilled for L'Oreal Elvive and the Emirate airline?

They are all selling themselves now. Used to be looked down upon for movie stars to sell themselves like that but not anymore.

I wonder how JLo's beauty line is doing.


----------



## lulu212121

M_Butterfly said:


> me too . Pretty soon we are going to start calling Ms 305. *Getting flash backs when Pitbull was everywhere*


He's back! Ticketmaster sent me an email with his concert info so I can buy a ticket.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Just saw ads on TV that Jen Aniston is doing - one for a drink of some sort that contains something like hyaluronic acid and probiotics and another ad for eye drops. She has haircare, a watery drink, Aveeno and does she still have a perfume?  Remember when she shilled for L'Oreal Elvive and the Emirate airline?
> 
> They are all selling themselves now. Used to be looked down upon for movie stars to sell themselves like that but not anymore.
> 
> I wonder how JLo's beauty line is doing.


I guess with COVID, everyone's gotta make a living somehow!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Goli’s they’re gross 
Isn’t that one of the joint business ventures she did with ARod?


----------



## Compass Rose

purseinsanity said:


> I guess with COVID, everyone's gotta make a living somehow!


Just judging by the popularity of the Emmy's , Oscars and Golden Globes, I think poor hollywood has the struggles....but, more power to her.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Just saw ads on TV that Jen Aniston is doing - one for a drink of some sort that contains something like hyaluronic acid and probiotics and another ad for eye drops. She has haircare, a watery drink, Aveeno and does she still have a perfume?  Remember when she shilled for L'Oreal Elvive and the Emirate airline?
> 
> They are all selling themselves now. Used to be looked down upon for movie stars to sell themselves like that but not anymore.
> 
> I wonder how JLo's beauty line is doing.


I like Aniston but she does seem to be money-hungry.  I would think just the money from Friends would be enough....still makes $20 mil a year from that from one report I found.  Think about it - $20 million net worth would seem like a lot to most of us and she gets that anually?  and she needs to shill all kinds of products?  It's not like selling these products gives her status.  they are mostly everyday items the average person can afford.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see Aniston or Lopez on commercials, nor do I follow them on social media. . . but I do like Jen's "The Morning Show"!


----------



## lanasyogamama

A friend of mine has terrible reactions to products and has never been able to find an eye cream, and she came across a sample of J Lo’s eye cream and it’s working great for her, she’s delighted!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> A friend of mine has terrible reactions to products and has never been able to find an eye cream, and she came across a sample of J Lo’s eye cream and it’s working great for her, she’s delighted!!


Is it olive oil?


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> Is it olive oil?


I had to bite my tongue when she was telling me about it, but she was so happy to find a product that worked for her that I didn’t say anything.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> Amazon has it for $22 and change but I’m always leery buying scents from Amazon especially perfumes. Sometimes reviews are ppl saying it’s a different formula and that it doesn’t smell the same. For the price I may just buy it and return it if I can.



I would never buy any product that touches my body from Amazon. I once ordered a hair product that I couldn't find anywhere because it was seasonal and my scalp itched. I don't trust any of them.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> I like Aniston but she does seem to be money-hungry.  I would think just the money from Friends would be enough....still makes $20 mil a year from that from one report I found.  Think about it - $20 million net worth would seem like a lot to most of us and she gets that anually?  and she needs to shill all kinds of products?  It's not like selling these products gives her status.  they are mostly everyday items the average person can afford.



Well, in all fairness, taxes probably take around 55% or more with the California state tax which is over 13% on anything above a million. So with the federal tax + the state, it's a lot. So she wouldn't get anymore near $20 m a year.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> Well, in all fairness, taxes probably take around 55% or more with the California state tax which is over 13% on anything above a million. So with the federal tax + the state, it's a lot. So she wouldn't get anymore near $20 m a year.


well then I suppose she "needs" all that endorsement money to support her lifestyle.....this is what we really call rich people problems


----------



## meluvs2shop

The JLO glow up is real! He actually looks good. He looks like he got a facial and drank tons of water and slept. 

His movie premier The Last Duel


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> The JLO glow up is real! He actually looks good. He looks like he got a facial and drank tons of water and slept.
> 
> His movie premier The Last Duel
> 
> View attachment 5218949



They look like vintage red carpet Ben and Jen.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder if he now uses a new stylist. Lol I live in the NE and it’s not this cold out. Still humid even tho the temps are lower. So total fashion statement from both of them in NYC over the weekend. I knew it was only a matter of time when he looked less sloppy. Even his skin looks better but that could just be a filter. Still stuffing his pockets tho. 
Get it Jen!


----------



## Lounorada

Has he had 'work' done to his face recently? Something looks different and I can't figure out what it is. (It's not the lack of facial hair).


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Has he had 'work' done to his face recently? Something looks different and I can't figure out what it is. (It's not the lack of facial hair).


face looks thin to me...could be weight loss or could be that it's been pulled tight by a face lift?


----------



## LavenderIce

His face looks skinnier, hairline farther up and he looks older in general.


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> face looks thin to me...could be weight loss or could be that it's been pulled tight by a face lift?


Definitely some weight loss, but also something else. Could have been a little heavy on the botox. 
His face just looks so polished and smooth


----------



## Swanky

His hair line looks different to me. . . but that's a very non-educated observation, I'm not a fan so never look closely lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> Has he had 'work' done to his face recently? Something looks different and I can't figure out what it is. (It's not the lack of facial hair).


He hasn’t drank for a couple days!


----------



## Sterntalerli

meluvs2shop said:


> I wonder if he now uses a new stylist. Lol I live in the NE and it’s not this cold out. Still humid even tho the temps are lower. So total fashion statement from both of them in NYC over the weekend. I knew it was only a matter of time when he looked less sloppy. Even his skin looks better but that could just be a filter. Still stuffing his pockets tho.
> Get it Jen!
> View attachment 5220922



i think he looks skinnier and somehow his chin looks more angular?!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Alright ladies. Sephora had a sample on offer of Jenny’s face cream. I’m gonna glow!


----------



## scarlet555

A1aGypsy said:


> Alright ladies. Sephora had a sample on offer of Jenny’s face cream. I’m gonna glow!


Do report back!


----------



## A1aGypsy

scarlet555 said:


> Do report back!



I mean, I probably won’t be able to. I fully expect it to change my life. I’m going to be too busy jet setting and pap walking. But, you know, if I have a spare moment…


----------



## M_Butterfly

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, I probably won’t be able to. I fully expect it to change my life. I’m going to be too busy jet setting and pap walking. But, you know, if I have a spare moment…


We wish you the best.  thanks for letting us share this time of your life. Please do not forget the little people you met before the Glow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Darn I was at Sephora on Sunday and they had nada for samples.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh thank you. You have all been a delight.

I’ll make sure to engage in some scandalous behaviour to secure my own gossip thread here! Maybe swing by and visit every so often under an assumed name…


----------



## CarryOn2020

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh thank you. You have all been a delight.
> 
> I’ll make sure to engage in some scandalous behaviour to secure my own gossip thread here! Maybe swing by and visit every so often under an assumed name…


----------



## Grande Latte

Everyone looks better when they are with JLo. You gotta give her credit for making her men look good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Everyone looks better when they are with JLo. You gotta give her credit for making her men look good.


You ain’t lying! This is a recent picture of Ben on set in Austin, TX filming his new movie Hypnotic. Uhm, he didn’t look like this 6 months ago. This is _almost_ Jenny from the block era. You all may be right, he had work done.


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> You ain’t lying! This is a recent picture of Ben on set in Austin, TX filming his new movie Hypnotic. Uhm, he didn’t look like this 6 months ago. This is _almost_ Jenny from the block era. You all may be right, he had work done.
> View attachment 5224771


Maybe he using Glow?


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> face looks thin to me...could be weight loss or could be that it's been pulled tight by a face lift?


Looks like he lost weight.  I guess living with Jen (are they?) there isn't any junk food or beer around.

Or work done, who knows... lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Looks like he lost weight.  I guess living with Jen (are they?) there isn't any junk food or beer around.
> 
> Or work done, who knows... lol


No more daily Dunkin order.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Horrific makeup aside I’m guessing this pic is very old. Anyway, as I age I’m trying to maintain nice skin. Does Botox get rid of large pores? I don’t really see any on her face now when she’s made up. Her skin and texture is sooo much better than when she was younger. Im wondering if she gets laser and or peels or both? Somehow her skin looks better now than early 2000s. Any esthetician’s out there?


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Horrific makeup aside I’m guessing this pic is very old. Anyway, as I age I’m trying to maintain nice skin. Does Botox get rid of large pores? I don’t really see any on her face now when she’s made up. Her skin and texture is sooo much better than when she was younger. Im wondering if she gets laser and or peels or both? Somehow her skin looks better now than early 2000s. Any esthetician’s out there?
> View attachment 5232221


Botox doesn’t do anything for pores. Like you said, her makeup is a mess here. Also, the super thin eyebrows and dark hair really age her in this pic. It’s possible to drastically improve your skin with the right products and treatments. 
After years and years of going to  dermatologists, it was the Korean method that transformed my skin.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s the Korean method?


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s the Korean method?


I want to know too!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Horrific makeup aside I’m guessing this pic is very old. Anyway, as I age I’m trying to maintain nice skin. Does Botox get rid of large pores? I don’t really see any on her face now when she’s made up. Her skin and texture is sooo much better than when she was younger. Im wondering if she gets laser and or peels or both? Somehow her skin looks better now than early 2000s. Any esthetician’s out there?
> View attachment 5232221


She looks like Jenny from the Jersey shore.


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> You ain’t lying! This is a recent picture of Ben on set in Austin, TX filming his new movie Hypnotic. Uhm, he didn’t look like this 6 months ago. This is _almost_ Jenny from the block era. You all may be right, he had work done.
> View attachment 5224771


He used her olive oil


----------



## lucydee

meluvs2shop said:


> You ain’t lying! This is a recent picture of Ben on set in Austin, TX filming his new movie Hypnotic. Uhm, he didn’t look like this 6 months ago. This is _almost_ Jenny from the block era. You all may be right, he had work done.
> View attachment 5224771


Yowza!  Ben is looking Fine...


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s the Korean method?


In a nutshell, it’s hydration, hydration, hydration. If you’re not going to bed looking like a glazed donut, you’re not hydrated enough.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lucydee said:


> Yowza!  Ben is looking Fine...


In that photo, yes. He has an interesting look. There are old photos of him where I think, he’s handsome and other photos, big no no for me.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Less Dunkin donuts and more olive oil, is that the recipe?   He is looking much better


----------



## lanasyogamama

M_Butterfly said:


> Less Dunkin donuts and more olive oil, is that the recipe?   He is looking much better


Honestly, people have sold books with less solid diet advice than that!


----------



## Grande Latte

She probably has him "cut back" on smoking drinking, and makes sure he eats well and sleep at a certain time. The cleanup alone will make him look great, after all he's a good looking guy to begin with.


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> In a nutshell, it’s hydration, hydration, hydration. If you’re not going to bed looking like a glazed donut, you’re not hydrated enough.


Great visual! 
i just did my nighttime routine and said, this does not look like a glazed donut and slathered more on my face.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Grande Latte said:


> She probably has him "cut back" on smoking drinking, and makes sure he eats well and sleep at a certain time. The cleanup alone will make him look great, after all he's a good looking guy to begin with.


But....she smokes and drinks regularly her damn self.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> Does Botox get rid of large pores?


Botox can actually make them worse- when it's introduced to an area, it paralyzes your sebaceous glands and causes them to leak, thus adding to the 'oily/waxy' appearance some folks have.


----------



## M_Butterfly

BagsNBaguettes said:


> But....she smokes and drinks regularly her damn self.


She may have smoke or drank before (as a young woman) but I don't think she has in for a long while.


----------



## M_Butterfly

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Botox can actually make them worse- when it's introduced to an area, it paralyzes your sebaceous glands and causes them to leak, thus adding to the 'oily/waxy' appearance some folks have.


Agree. I think JLO has done multiple laser and peels over the years


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> His face looks skinnier, *hairline farther up *and he looks older in general.


This indicates some sort of a lift,  for example like a face lift or an eyebrow lift.


----------



## meluvs2shop

M_Butterfly said:


> Agree. I think JLO has done multiple laser and peels over the years


I use to get laser done years ago for my rosacea. It was a awesome for evening out my skin tone! For her age her skin looks incredibly even. So she’s doing something and it ain’t olive oil.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sunshine mama said:


> This indicates some sort of a lift,  for example like a face lift or an eyebrow lift.


I don’t think he’s been out of the spot light long enough for something like this especially now with filming and dating JLo. Unless the downtime is very minimal?


----------



## meluvs2shop

M_Butterfly said:


> She may have smoke or drank before (as a young woman) but I don't think she has in for a long while.


I think she drinks occasionally but not every day like some ppl. Which is good for him.


----------



## Sunshine mama

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t think he’s been out of the spot light long enough for something like this especially now with filming and dating JLo. Unless the downtime is very minimal?


There's a youtuber called Lorry Hill and she is very good at explaining a lot of procedures.


----------



## Tivo

Sunshine mama said:


> There's a youtuber called Lorry Hill and she is very good at explaining a lot of procedures.


I love Lorry’s videos. I’m waiting for her to do one on Kate Beckinsale. I adore Kate but she’s definitely had work done even though she denies having anything.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There’s recent video/pics of them hugging and kissing before she boarded a plane this week and I can’t stop laughing at this picture! Every time I see it I LOL. 

I also can’t imagine my every move being recorded. That would get old quick for me.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> There’s recent video/pics of them hugging and kissing before she boarded a plane this week and I can’t stop laughing at this picture! Every time I see it I LOL.
> 
> I also can’t imagine my every move being recorded. That would get old quick for me.
> 
> View attachment 5248326


but they love having every move recorded I think - esp her


----------



## LavenderIce

You guys! I got a sample of her JLo Beauty That JLo Glow Serum with Olive Complex! Will that turn me into a booty shaking rom-com queen?   Speaking of, have y'all seen the trailer for Marry Me? She's got that genre on lock and I'm here for it.


----------



## scarlet555

LavenderIce said:


> You guys! I got a sample of her JLo Beauty That JLo Glow Serum with Olive Complex! Will that turn me into a booty shaking rom-com queen?   Speaking of, have y'all seen the trailer for Marry Me? She's got that genre on lock and I'm here for it.


saw the trailer, and boy does she look good, though I don't care for Owen Wilson and would have preferred Luke Wilson for that role...  me needing that serum right about now.  lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

I always have a hard time seeing Owen Wilson as a leading man. 
His nose has always bothered me along with his hair.


----------



## Sferics

scarlet555 said:


> the trailer



OMG    who is the target group for this childish bs?
This looks like the only purpose this was made is to let us look at how good JLo looks . She does of course.
Positive: No one has to watch the movie because the trailer shows the entire "plot" and you can totally
anticipate the whole story.

These are grown up people...
I really can't believe it.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> I always have a hard time seeing Owen Wilson as a leading man.
> His nose has always bothered me along with his hair.


I think Owen was cast last minute to replace Armie Hammer after it turned out that he likes to eat the flesh of young models. Or something like that…

I also heard Josh Duhamel was in the mix of casting at some point. Guess that fell through.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The allegations against Armie Hammer


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think they are two different movies. Wilson is in Marry Me and Duhamel is in Shotgun Wedding (replacing Hammer). Both starting Lopez


----------



## prettyprincess

A1aGypsy said:


> I think they are two different movies. Wilson is in Marry Me and Duhamel is in Shotgun Wedding (replacing Hammer). Both starting Lopez


Oh wow, two wedding movies?? 
I guess shes really putting it out into the universe that she wants a wedding lol.


----------



## sdkitty

did anyone see the rock hall of fame show on HBO?  she sang with LL Cool J.  I'm not really a fan of her but have to say she looked so young.  Maybe partly makeup and lighting.  I don't know what she has to do with rap but have to give her credit for youthfulness


----------



## Chanel4Eva

sdkitty said:


> did anyone see the rock hall of fame show on HBO?  she sang with LL Cool J.  I'm not really a fan of her but have to say she looked so young.  Maybe partly makeup and lighting.  I don't know what she has to do with rap but have to give her credit for youthfulness


That was her song that featured LL Cool J back in 2002. She did look great! And even did the popular hairstyle for the early 2000s. It was cute


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> did anyone see the rock hall of fame show on HBO?  she sang with LL Cool J.  I'm not really a fan of her but have to say she looked so young.  Maybe partly makeup and lighting.  I don't know what she has to do with rap but have to give her credit for youthfulness



She's collaborated with several rap artists over the past two decades and half and has had some big hits. She performed the song she recorded with LL in 2002, 'All I Have.'


----------



## hermes_lemming

LavenderIce said:


> You guys! I got a sample of her JLo Beauty That JLo Glow Serum with Olive Complex! Will that turn me into a booty shaking rom-com queen?   Speaking of, have y'all seen the trailer for Marry Me? She's got that genre on lock and I'm here for it.


Hard pass and I love romcom.  It's too campy even for me. Watching the trailer alone killed several neurons and I have plenty of olive oil in the kitchen.


----------



## hermes_lemming

prettyprincess said:


> Oh wow, two wedding movies??
> I guess shes really putting it out into the universe that she wants a wedding lol.


She's been married several times and engaged for several more. The higher powers got the memo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So no filter!? Really Anastasia and JLO? Then sign me up for JLO Beauty! In all seriousness tho I want to know WHAT she used before JLO beauty bc we all know that brand is new. She’s so secretive about her products. Grr









						JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showsto
					

JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez shared a post on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showstopping glow? Shop now @Sephora "...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> So no filter!? Really Anastasia and JLO? Then sign me up for JLO Beauty! In all seriousness tho I want to know WHAT she used before JLO beauty bc we all know that brand is new. She’s so secretive about her products. Grr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showsto
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez shared a post on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showstopping glow? Shop now @Sephora "...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


I think products will only do so much.....PS, botox, etc. do more


----------



## meluvs2shop

She has vehemently denied Botox. I do wonder why she takes such a strong stance against it. However, isn’t Botox just a brand and there are other names that do the same exact thing?


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> She has vehemently denied Botox. I do wonder why she takes such a strong stance against it. However, isn’t Botox just a brand and there are other names that do the same exact thing?


I don't know....there may be fillers that she has used.....and she has the darker skin to her advantage
Rita Moreno who is puerto rican and looks fabulous at 90 denies ever having had PS

When asked what the secret to her good looks was, Rita was pretty frank, "It's Puerto Rican genes. I know it is. There's no plastic here." While that may seem like a deflective answer or a little too simplified, there seems to be a lot of medical evidence to prove Rita's claim. Genes are a huge deciding factor when it comes down to the anti-aging properties of skin, especially when it comes to elasticity, as per this


----------



## LavenderIce

I do think genes have something to do with it, but so does plastic surgery or whatever treatment/procedure you want to call it. I've been going down the youtube rabbit hole of plastic surgery videos, and I'm absolutely convinced everyone gets work done. I just wish they'd all be honest about it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> I do think genes have something to do with it, but so does plastic surgery or whatever treatment/procedure you want to call it. I've been going down the youtube rabbit hole of plastic surgery videos, and I'm absolutely convinced everyone gets work done. I just wish they'd all be honest about it.



ITA. I know it’s none of our business but to say no, nope, not for me is so misleading.

I’m a 100% Puerto Rican and have what I think is really nice skin too. I know for a fact JLO likes her filters on IG. I guess it’s the evenness of her skin tone too. No hyperpigmentation which those of us with more melanin can suffer from. No pores. No dark circles, bags, puffiness, hooded eyes. All things that start to show in your 40s. I have great genes but my skin doesn’t look like I’m 19.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ITA. I know it’s none of our business but to say no, nope, not for me is so misleading.
> 
> I’m a 100% Puerto Rican and have what I think is really nice skin too. I know for a fact JLO likes her filters on IG. I guess it’s the evenness of her skin tone too. No hyperpigmentation which those of us with more melanin can suffer from. No pores. No dark circles, bags, puffiness, hooded eyes. All things that start to show in your 40s. I have great genes but my skin doesn’t look like I’m 19.


I'm sure she has plenty of help whether it's filters on photos, facials, fillers.


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure she has plenty of help whether it's filters on photos, facials, fillers.



D. All of the above


----------



## liliBuo

meluvs2shop said:


> So no filter!? Really Anastasia and JLO? Then sign me up for JLO Beauty! In all seriousness tho I want to know WHAT she used before JLO beauty bc we all know that brand is new. She’s so secretive about her products. Grr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showsto
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez shared a post on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showstopping glow? Shop now @Sephora "...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Sur used La Mer for yearsssss I remember the first time I heard about the brand years ago it was said that jlo used their cream religiously...


----------



## M_Butterfly

meluvs2shop said:


> ITA. I know it’s none of our business but to say no, nope, not for me is so misleading.
> 
> I’m a 100% Puerto Rican and have what I think is really nice skin too. I know for a fact JLO likes her filters on IG. I guess it’s the evenness of her skin tone too. No hyperpigmentation which those of us with more melanin can suffer from. No pores. No dark circles, bags, puffiness, hooded eyes. All things that start to show in your 40s. I have great genes but my skin doesn’t look like I’m 19.


Fellow PR here too


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ITA. I know it’s none of our business but to say no, nope, not for me is so misleading.
> 
> I’m a 100% Puerto Rican and have what I think is really nice skin too. I know for a fact JLO likes her filters on IG. I guess it’s the evenness of her skin tone too. No hyperpigmentation which those of us with more melanin can suffer from. No pores. No dark circles, bags, puffiness, hooded eyes. All things that start to show in your 40s. I have great genes but my skin doesn’t look like I’m 19.


what about rita moreno?  do you believe she's had no PS?  I like her and would like to believe her


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is a good video about what procedures she could have gotten.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here are 2 more re plastic surgery.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> So no filter!? Really Anastasia and JLO? Then sign me up for JLO Beauty! In all seriousness tho I want to know WHAT she used before JLO beauty bc we all know that brand is new. She’s so secretive about her products. Grr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showsto
> 
> 
> JLO BEAUTY by Jennifer Lopez shared a post on Instagram: "No filter needed when you have that #JLoBeauty glow IRL ✨ @AnastasiaSoare has seen it all, but @JLo’s skin has that WOW factor  We did name our hero serum THAT JLO GLOW after all…   Want to get that showstopping glow? Shop now @Sephora "...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


In Arods video where they’re getting ready for the Oscars the countertop had a lot of Dr. Sturm products. 
Most of it is genetic though, I know it’s hard for people to believe, but just look at her mother. She’s 75 and still looks incredibly young.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sunshine mama said:


> Here are 2 more re plastic surgery.



I’m sorry, but this woman is ridiculous. She LOOKS like she’s been nipped and tucked to within an inch of her life and she thinks that no one else can look youthful without getting all the work she’s had done. She can barely move her face! 
JLO has wrinkles and range of motion in her face. It’s not abnormal for poc to look younger than they are.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> what about rita moreno?  do you believe she's had no PS?  I like her and would like to believe her


I don’t know about Rita. My mom is in her 70s and looks a lot younger too. Amazing in fact. So of course I know genetics plays a huge role. I’m not denying that. I don’t think JLO had major tweaks. Like a nose job or a face lift. No I think it’s subtle things that made an amazing difference. Plus her canvas was pretty good to begin with so a little goes a long way I’m sure. Her cheek bones stand out to me, evenness of her skin tone etc. Her tweaks are perfect.


----------



## Sunshine mama

prettyprincess said:


> I’m sorry, but this woman is ridiculous. She LOOKS like she’s been nipped and tucked to within an inch of her life and she thinks that no one else can look youthful without getting all the work she’s had done. She can barely move her face!
> JLO has wrinkles and range of motion in her face. It’s not abnormal for poc to look younger than they are.


She talks about how much PS she has done in many of her other videos  and she shares her experiences as well. She's brutally honest about the procedures she has gotten over the years,  and shares what she would do now with better procedures and technology. Some procedures she received are really scary IMO.
Many of her videos are basically pretty informative/entertaining to some degree.  If one wants to get plastic surgery, I think her videos could definitely help.

I don't doubt some people of certain nationalities look great as they age. My dad at 85 still gets ID'd for senior discounts at restaurants! They can't believe he's 85! 
And thankfully I have his genes!! My daughters are in their 20s, and people think I'm their sister, so I get it.  
I am looking into PS and preventive measures, which is why I watch these videos,  and one thing is crystal clear.  People don't reverse age as they grow older without interventions.

And as Dr. Yoon has said in many of his videos, people's faces do not get younger, tighter, have better chin angles, uplifted eyebrow line, fuller lips, fuller cheeks, or have better clarity as they age. It's physiologically not possible. And Lorry Hill points this out too in many of her other celebrity videos.
I have also researched other doctors' comments, and this seems to be universally accepted.


----------



## snibor

No doubt both Jlo and Rita had work done.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sunshine mama said:


> Here are 2 more re plastic surgery.



I think she went more the Dr. Yoon route instead of Lorry’s route. Her route sounds far more invasive and I don’t think she had a face lift, but what do I know. As I’m nearing 50 and have similar skin tone as JL, (I’m medium olive but with a cool undertone due to my rosacea), I would love to know bc I’m considering filler, peels and starting laser treatments again. Laser treatments did wonders to my skin back in the day. And maybe I can just do that again, with facials and perhaps micro needling. I have very very sensitive/dry skin with eczema flair ups (if not careful) so have to be careful. Her skin may not be as sensitive as mine.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know about Rita. My mom is in her 70s and looks a lot younger too. Amazing in fact. So of course I know genetics plays a huge role. I’m not denying that. I don’t think JLO had major tweaks. Like a nose job or a face lift. No I think it’s subtle things that made an amazing difference. Plus her canvas was pretty good to begin with so a little goes a long way I’m sure. Her cheek bones stand out to me, evenness of her skin tone etc. Her tweaks are perfect.


the doctor in the video posted above believes she's had at least one nose job.  plus a lot of non-invasive procedures and botox.  that seems true to me.  he also noted that her skin tone is different - more tanned.  I don't understand why a Latina would need to do that but everyone thinks she looks incredible so whatever she has done it's working


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I think she went more the Dr. Yoon route instead of Lorry’s route. Her route sounds far more invasive and I don’t think she had a face lift, but what do I know. As I’m nearing 50 and have similar skin tone as JL, (I’m medium olive but with a cool undertone due to my rosacea), I would love to know bc I’m considering filler, peels and starting laser treatments again. Laser treatments did wonders to my skin back in the day. And maybe I can just do that again, with facials and perhaps micro needling. I have very very sensitive/dry skin with eczema flair ups (if not careful) so have to be careful. Her skin may not be as sensitive as mine.


I had a laser treatment by a dermatologist this week for a scar on my face.  He said he could do a lot to improve my face overall.  but the things I think he could improve on - freckle-type discoloration, etc. - are blurred by makeup so I don't think it would make a dramatic difference.


----------



## Jayne1

snibor said:


> No doubt both Jlo and Rita had work done.


Agree. If they want to be in front of the camera, with faces shown on a huge screen, they all have it.

Also, JLo doesn't want to play older, mature types... she wants to be the youngish beautiful one, so she has to constantly have procedures.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Agree. If they want to be in front of the camera, with faces shown on a huge screen, they all have it.
> 
> Also, JLo doesn't want to play older, mature types... she wants to be the youngish beautiful one, so she has to constantly have procedures.


eventually even JLo will have to play the Mom....but I guess she's doing a great job postponing the inevitable


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> what about rita moreno?  do you believe she's had no PS?  I like her and would like to believe her


I just saw that Rita Moreno is 90 today!  So Happy Birthday to Rita.

I did a quick google of her over the years and I think she's lying about no surgery though.  I've alwasy really liked her on screen - very natural and believable acting.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I just saw that Rita Moreno is 90 today!  So Happy Birthday to Rita.
> 
> I did a quick google of her over the years and I think she's lying about no surgery though.  I've alwasy really liked her on screen - very natural and believable acting.
> 
> View attachment 5271211
> View attachment 5271212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


I love her....from the original West Side Story to playing Bobby's crazy mother on Law & Order Ciminal Intent to the nun in Oz.  she's just great


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> I had a laser treatment by a dermatologist this week for a scar on my face.  He said he could do a lot to improve my face overall.  but the things I think he could improve on - freckle-type discoloration, etc. - are blurred by makeup so I don't think it would make a dramatic difference.


I loved it for my rosacea. That’s why I did it years ago. I actually went to a vascular surgeon to have it done. I loved the results for evenness!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I loved it for my rosacea. That’s why I did it years ago. I actually went to a vascular surgeon to have it done. I loved the results for evenness!


glad it helped you.....I think for me I'd be more interested if it would make me look younger rather than perfecting my skin tone
I can't really tell yet how much it helped the scar and I'm scheduled to go back for a second treatment on that....tried to talk them into doing my whole face under insurance but that didn't fly


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> the doctor in the video posted above believes she's had at least one nose job.  plus a lot of non-invasive procedures and botox.  that seems true to me.  he also noted that her skin tone is different - more tanned.  I don't understand why a Latina would need to do that but everyone thinks she looks incredible so whatever she has done it's working


I watched his video this morning. Before I posted my comments on her nose job. After watching the video I do believe it’s very possible she had a nose job. I also thought there was an injection you can do to make your nose appear smaller. Initially I thought that’s what she did to her nose.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I watched his video this morning. Before I posted my comments on her nose job. After watching the video I do believe it’s very possible she had a nose job. I also thought there was an injection you can do to make your nose appear smaller. Initially I thought that’s what she did to her nose.


seems like almost all the celebs have their noses done (the women at least)....with the exception of Adrian Brody


----------



## poopsie

Well thankfully Babs refrained
Look what happened to Jennifer Grey


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Well thankfully Babs refrained
> Look what happened to Jennifer Grey


Barbra refused initially but I thought later she might have had some work on her nose?  Yes Jennifer Grey looked like a different person after her surgery


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> Barbra refused initially but I thought later she might have had some work on her nose?  Yes Jennifer Grey looked like a different person after her surgery



You don't mess with the instrument I wouldn't think. That's why Freddie Mercury never "fixed" his mouth.
All of those areas are resonating chambers.


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> Well thankfully Babs refrained


Babs did not refrain.  Her tip once almost touched the top of her lip when she smiled a big smile.  (Not here in this photo, but you get the idea.)

They are all lying to us.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> the doctor in the video posted above believes she's had at least one nose job.  plus a lot of non-invasive procedures and botox.  that seems true to me.  he also noted that her skin tone is different - more tanned.  I don't understand why a Latina would need to do that but everyone thinks she looks incredible so whatever she has done it's working


I’ve wondered about that. She was quite fair in her early days, but then she became the golden girl and never looked back.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know a handful of people that went hard on fake tanners as they aged because it hides imperfections well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiejenna said:


> I know a handful of people that went hard on fake tanners as they aged because it hides imperfections well.


Apparently, many are taking pills for this look. I forgot what they were called.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had no idea that there’s “tanning” pills lol. But I guess it shouldn’t surprise me I know I’ve seen “whiting” pills from a coworker.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ben & Jen walk the red carpet for his movie premier. That soft blue looks beautiful on her. 









						Jennifer Lopez Steals the Show at Ben Affleck's Latest Premiere
					

The couple looked very much in love as they walked the red carpet together.




					www.wmagazine.com


----------



## Swanky

That looks like a recycled pic, like her exact look was already worn be her before!  I'm not suggesting it is, I'm saying that it looks like she recycled her look


----------



## LavenderIce

Yes, it’s definitely a look she’s worn before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

She apparently loves this look.


----------



## MiniMabel

Sunshine mama said:


> She apparently loves this look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273440
> View attachment 5273441





Rather cheap looking, I'm sorry to say.  Where is the elegance and class?  These are merely attention-seeking outfits in my view and, I would have thought, unnecessary for any woman to appear like this at a major event.  But ok in a nightclub, or similar, maybe?   My opinion only which may be unpopular.


----------



## pixiejenna

It's her signature style dress. I don't think that anyone looks at JLo for elegance or class. Her look is more glam/diva/attention grabbing.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sunshine mama said:


> She apparently loves this look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273440
> View attachment 5273441


She looks like she's wearing a sheer blue curtain.  Almost naked.  I guess it gets her the attention she seeks!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> I just saw that Rita Moreno is 90 today!  So Happy Birthday to Rita.
> 
> I did a quick google of her over the years and I think she's lying about no surgery though.  I've alwasy really liked her on screen - very natural and believable acting.
> 
> View attachment 5271211
> View attachment 5271212


This doesn't even look like the same person!  She had under eye bags in her 20s that disappeared as she aged??  Ok, sure.  I don't care what anyone does to make one feel better about themselves, but don't lie to everyone and assume we are all blind and dumb.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sunshine mama said:


> Apparently, many are taking pills for this look. I forgot what they were called.





pixiejenna said:


> I had no idea that there’s “tanning” pills lol. But I guess it shouldn’t surprise me I know I’ve seen “whiting” pills from a coworker.



Fun fact- those 'tanning pills' (called Melanotan) cause cancer- in fact, it does it to almost a greater degree then if you baked outside everyday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Last night J Lo performed on The Voice.. she looked spectacular


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve seen the headlines and read snippets of Ben’s interview with Howard Stern and how he felt “trapped” during his marriage and would still be drinking if still in that marriage.
Garner fans are not happy! I’m not sure he deserves all the bad press he’s getting but I will say that interview did him NO favors. For whatever reason when he’s with JLO he opens his trap more. And that didn’t do them any good 20 years ago. For once she’s more quiet.









						Ben Affleck Said He Felt "Trapped" While Married to Jennifer Garner
					

"It's part of why I started drinking ... "




					www.instyle.com
				











						J.Lo ‘Pissed’ Ben Affleck’s Messy Interview Made Her Look Bad: Report
					

After a slew of headlines about Ben blaming his old marriage for his drinking, Lopez reportedly feels like she’s getting “pulled into this.”



					www.thedailybeast.com
				











						Jennifer Garner Trends On Twitter As Fans Rally Around Her Following Ben Affleck's Disrespectful Interview
					

The internet is not pleased.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

Dude. This is gross. Even if that were true, she is the mother of your three kids and SHE is the one who repeatedly hip wades into your dumpster fire to haul your ass out and to rehab. Have some class and respect.

I just don’t see why people in new relationships have to devalue their old ones to make it seem like THIS IS THE LOVE OF MY LIFE. We aren’t twelve anymore. Speak highly of your ex as a mother, firmly refuse to comment on the former relationship because it serves no one to do so and move on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I do need to listen to the full interview bc it could very well be clickbait headlines. The press is having a field day that’s for sure!


----------



## twigski

I get that tabloid info is NOT all correct but when Bennifer (Ben & JLo) broke up the first time, I recall multiple articles saying that he got sick of JLo controlling what he wore, how he groomed etc. IMO that's the best he's every looked   This article says that she gave him ultimatums. Nothing against JLO but Jennifer Garner helped him get his life back on track (for a bit anyway). His family has a history of alcoholism and mental illness. So, I don't see why he's blaming his ex. Look in the mirror dude, you only have yourself to blame.

Why Did Jennifer Lopez, Ben Affleck Break Up? Inside Bennifer’s Split | StyleCaster


----------



## kcf68

Dude is a Douche bag!  He needs to be single!  Both Jen's are better than that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kcf68 said:


> Dude is a Douche bag!  He needs to be single!  Both Jen's are better than that!


But why did JLo want him back? For notoriety?


----------



## Compass Rose

One of the greatest perks of being a celebrity is that you get to air out your dirty laundry every day to people you don't even know, but that you expect those people to love you for your beauty and money and brains.  She should get pissed at something with more substance. But, I'm here for all of it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m sure get Jennifer Garner is not perfect, and there was definitely a lot of Paparazi shots that she staged with her and the kids at the park when she was little. However I will never forget the video of her taking his drunk ass through a drive-through line for food before heading to rehab and she was begging the Paparazi to stop taking pictures saying “this is already so hard”. 

I’m sure he didn’t intend for things to come across the way they did in the Stern interview, but he messed up regardless.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sunshine mama said:


> But why did JLo want him back? For notoriety?


I think that for her, it was supposed to convey an image that she was so hot and so fabulous that he'd never gotten over her after all these years and couldn't wait to get a second chance.  In the wake of being rejected by A-rod for a supporting cast player on a reality show, it seemed like a good move. She just didn't give enough consideration to how it reflected on her to take him back!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> But why did JLo want him back? For notoriety?


That is the question? Why?


----------



## skyqueen

Affleck suffers from, what many "celebrities" suffer from, constipation of the brain/diarrhea of the mouth!


----------



## Swanky

Nothing like a narcissist or addict to blame others… such a douche canoe.
If we were celebs, as a divorced mom, I’d NEVERRRR speak about my ex/father of my kids like that and he’d get a big ass earful from me and his own mother if he did it to me.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Swanky said:


> Nothing like a narcissist or addict to blame others… such a douche canoe.
> If we were celebs, as a divorced mom, I’d NEVERRRR speak about my ex/father of my kids like that and he’d get a big ass earful from me and his own mother if he did it to me.



Yep. It's amazing how many people with this personality type think nothing of subjugating their children like this, and then want to take the victim role when their kids see it in the press. Jennifer needs go to court and have his visitation reduced until he gets himself together. This is disturbing to watch.


----------



## TC1

Ben is in denial about anything being his fault. Such an a**hole
He should feel more trapped by that horrid back tattoo, that's permanent


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m sure get Jennifer Garner is not perfect, and there was definitely a lot of Paparazi shots that she staged with her and the kids at the park when she was little. However I will never forget the video of her taking his drunk ass through a drive-through line for food before heading to rehab and she was begging the Paparazi to stop taking pictures saying “this is already so hard”.
> 
> I’m sure he didn’t intend for things to come across the way they did in the Stern interview, but he messed up regardless.


yes, I think they took his comments out of context but he should know better


----------



## twigski

Sunshine mama said:


> But why did JLo want him back? For notoriety?



I think she is one of those people who needs to be in a relationship to feel secure about herself. Ben is the same way... he's jumped from relationship to relationship.


----------



## sdkitty

she says Christmas is all about the kids.  does it ever occur to her that inserting men into their lives and removing them over and over may not be in their best interest?
Jennifer Lopez Breaks Silence On Ben Affleck's Comments About Jennifer Garner (msn.com)


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> she says Christmas is all about the kids.  does it ever occur to her that inserting men into their lives and removing them over and over may not be in their best interest?
> Jennifer Lopez Breaks Silence On Ben Affleck's Comments About Jennifer Garner (msn.com)


JLo doesn’t care about the kids. Snatching them around from man to man simply to selfishly have what she wants.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> she says Christmas is all about the kids.  does it ever occur to her that inserting men into their lives and removing them over and over may not be in their best interest?
> Jennifer Lopez Breaks Silence On Ben Affleck's Comments About Jennifer Garner (msn.com)


I think she uses everything as props to somehow make her look better,  even her children.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> I think she uses everything as props to somehow make her look better,  even her children.


I don't know much about marc anthony but at least he doesn't seem to use the kids as props


----------



## Rouge H

J-Lo needs to lay-lo…..she’s becoming extremely annoying, constantly seeking praise on her body, in the media hocking her stuff and last but not least you’re children.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Jennifer Lopez Draws Huge Crowds as She Shops in Beverly Hills
					

Jennifer Lopez was the main attraction in Bev Hills Friday ... but not for her singing -- rather, for her shopping.




					www.tmz.com
				




This looks incredibly staged..


----------



## Tivo

Chanel4Eva said:


> Jennifer Lopez Draws Huge Crowds as She Shops in Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez was the main attraction in Bev Hills Friday ... but not for her singing -- rather, for her shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks incredibly staged..


I agree


----------



## Rouge H

Staged for sure.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jennifer out in BelAir with her kids yesterday. She loves her platform shoes. Is she short? I didn’t think she was but she’s always wearing 6in platforms. Reminds me of Gaga. She looks slimmer too.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Jennifer out in BelAir with her kids yesterday. She loves her platform shoes. Is she short? I didn’t think she was but she’s always wearing 6in platforms. Reminds me of Gaga. She looks slimmer too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300287
> View attachment 5300288
> View attachment 5300289


5'5" according to google search.....so average


----------



## Swanky

Probably so she can wear that skirt! It would be dragging without those shoes.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Jennifer out in BelAir with her kids yesterday. She loves her platform shoes. Is she short? I didn’t think she was but she’s always wearing 6in platforms. Reminds me of Gaga. She looks slimmer too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300287
> View attachment 5300288
> View attachment 5300289


somehow she is making things that are probably very expensive look cheap IMO.  Personal taste I guess.  I hate the shoes and the skirt isn't much better


----------



## Silverplume

Swanky said:


> Probably so she can wear that skirt! It would be dragging without those shoes.


She knows about _tailoring_, right? Silly J-Lo.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Chanel4Eva said:


> Jennifer Lopez Draws Huge Crowds as She Shops in Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez was the main attraction in Bev Hills Friday ... but not for her singing -- rather, for her shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks incredibly staged..



To be fair, that's been the synopsis of her entire career.....


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like she’s wearing the shoes because of the length of the skirt. I also think that if she hemmed it it would probably be less flattering and make her wider/larger than she is.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LibbyRuth said:


> I think that for her, it was supposed to convey an image that she was so hot and so fabulous that he'd never gotten over her after all these years and couldn't wait to get a second chance.  In the wake of being rejected by A-rod for a supporting cast player on a reality show, it seemed like a good move. She just didn't give enough consideration to how it reflected on her to take him back!



I have always thought he was the love of her life. She quickly married Marc Anthony after he dumped her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

twigski said:


> I think she is one of those people who needs to be in a relationship to feel secure about herself. Ben is the same way... he's jumped from relationship to relationship.



Possibly but some men are just horn dogs and want sex a lot so being alone isn't an option. My sister has been married for 40 years and her husband still wants to have sex every day.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I have always thought he was the love of her life. She quickly married Marc Anthony after he dumped her.


I think she is the love of her life.  she married Marc quickly because she can't be without a man for a minute.  Ben is a big white movie star.  I don't hate him but he's flawed - an addict to gambling and drinking.  Maybe he's not doing those things now but she is very health oriented, right? no smoking, drinking, lots of working out.  I suppose if she is really in love with him she can overlook the flaws but they don't really seem like a match to me.


----------



## Sferics

Allisonfaye said:


> still wants to have sex every day


What a nightmare^^


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I think she is the love of her life.  she married Marc quickly because she can't be without a man for a minute.  Ben is a big white movie star.  I don't hate him but he's flawed - an addict to gambling and drinking.


Did you mean what you wrote, "I think she is the love of her life" or did you mean _he_ is the love of her life because I think it could be both. lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Did you mean what you wrote, "I think she is the love of her life" or did you mean _he_ is the love of her life because I think it could be both. lol


LOL
I meant what I typed "she" is the love of her life


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> I think she is the love of her life.  she married Marc quickly because she can't be without a man for a minute.  Ben is a big white movie star.  I don't hate him but he's flawed - an addict to gambling and drinking.  Maybe he's not doing those things now but she is very health oriented, right? no smoking, drinking, lots of working out.  I suppose if she is really in love with him she can overlook the flaws but they don't really seem like a match to me.



I always felt like she married the first body that asked her after Ben dumped her. She was comfortable with Anthony. They had similar backgrounds as I recall. But let's face it. He's certainly not anything to look at. She seems to shallow too me to rise above that. I don't know. It's just my opinion. I don't disagree with yours necessarily. But Ben publicly dumped her so now she has to prove to the world that she was worthy of him after all and that every man wants her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sferics said:


> What a nightmare^^



I know! And he weighs over 300 pounds on top of it. But she doesn't do it every day. He starts pouting like a little kid when he doesn't get it and so she will give in to just get him to leave her alone for a while.


----------



## Sferics

Allisonfaye said:


> I know! And he weighs over 300 pounds on top of it. But she doesn't do it every day. He starts pouting like a little kid when he doesn't get it and so she will give in to just get him to leave her alone for a while.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> I think she is the love of her life.  she married Marc quickly because she can't be without a man for a minute.  Ben is a big white movie star.  I don't hate him but he's flawed - an addict to gambling and drinking.  Maybe he's not doing those things now but she is very health oriented, right? no smoking, drinking, lots of working out.  I suppose if she is really in love with him she can overlook the flaws but they don't really seem like a match to me.


Yeah, I kind of agree. Maybe 20+ years ago they made a good match, but not anymore. At first, I was like good for them but it came on so strong and so heavy almost forced so soon after her long time relationship with ARod. I went back to an X after 20+ years and we are far more a better match today than when we dated in college.
Thankfully ever since his careless remarks about his x wife, Bennifer cooled off a bit. I think they needed that spotlight break. Maybe she will get back with ARod!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Yeah, I kind of agree. Maybe 20+ years ago they made a good match, but not anymore. At first, I was like good for them but it came on so strong and so heavy almost forced so soon after her long time relationship with ARod. I went back to an X after 20+ years and we are far more a better match today than when we dated in college.
> Thankfully ever since his careless remarks about his x wife, Bennifer cooled off a bit. I think they needed that spotlight break. Maybe she will get back with ARod!


or Puffy  (whatever his name is now)


----------



## lanasyogamama

Allisonfaye said:


> I always felt like she married the first body that asked her after Ben dumped her. She was comfortable with Anthony. They had similar backgrounds as I recall. But let's face it. He's certainly not anything to look at. She seems to shallow too me to rise above that. I don't know. It's just my opinion. I don't disagree with yours necessarily. But Ben publicly dumped her so now she has to prove to the world that she was worthy of him after all and that every man wants her.


I just listened to the “celebrity book club” podcast episode about her book. She wrote in her book, somewhat between the lines, that she knew she had gotten with him too quickly after Ben, and even said she didn’t find Marc attractive when she first met him, but she was determined to do everything she could to make it work because she was embarrassed of all the failed relationships.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> Possibly but some men are just horn dogs and want sex a lot so being alone isn't an option. My sister has been married for 40 years and her husband still wants to have sex every day.


I guess the real question is does she?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


>



OMG


----------



## LavenderIce

She's on the promo tour y'all.












						Jennifer Lopez on Happiness, Marry Me and Her 'Beautiful Love Story' with Ben Affleck
					

Jennifer Lopez opens up to PEOPLE about her "second chance" with Ben Affleck, saying, "I feel so lucky and happy and proud to be with him"




					people.com
				














						Can Jennifer Lopez Save the Rom-Com?
					

After navigating the treacherous waters of celebrity, the superstar is betting on “Marry Me,” a movie that sounds a lot like her personal life.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> She's on the promo tour y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez on Happiness, Marry Me and Her 'Beautiful Love Story' with Ben Affleck
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez opens up to PEOPLE about her "second chance" with Ben Affleck, saying, "I feel so lucky and happy and proud to be with him"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Jennifer Lopez Save the Rom-Com?
> 
> 
> After navigating the treacherous waters of celebrity, the superstar is betting on “Marry Me,” a movie that sounds a lot like her personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



pretty much unheard for a 50-year-old woman to star in a rom com.  Is she playing her age, or a younger woman?  I know she looks good, just saying


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> pretty much unheard for a 50-year-old woman to star in a rom com.  Is she playing her age, or a younger woman?  I know she looks good, just saying


She’s a producer. I’m not sure if other movie heads will give her the lead roles she wants.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> pretty much unheard for a 50-year-old woman to star in a rom com.  Is she playing her age, or a younger woman?  I know she looks good, just saying


They should start using older actresses more bc two of the BEST rom-coms I’ve ever seen were Somethings Gotta Give and Enough Said. Both movies had actresses over 50.


----------



## meluvs2shop

prettyprincess said:


> They should start using older actresses more bc two of the BEST rom-coms I’ve ever seen were Somethings Gotta Give and Enough Said. Both movies had actresses over 50.


ITA. Women of all ages look for love not just 20 something’s.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> They should start using older actresses more bc two of the BEST rom-coms I’ve ever seen were Somethings Gotta Give and Enough Said. Both movies had actresses over 50.


I was just wondering if she was playing her age as Diane Keaton did in somethings gotta give or pretending to be 30


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ ohhh good question @sdkitty. I don’t know. She should be dang proud to play her age or near it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know Jennifer is making her publicity rounds since she has a movie to promote but it’s really interesting to see her this guarded and not sharing much of anything regarding her personal life. She’s not answering questions about Ben and giving a generic answer. Jennifer has always been pretty open so I doubt this is coming from her. I’m sure it’s Ben and their camps saying, “don’t say anything” especially after his Howard Stern interview.
They’ve even been MIA since his mouthy slip too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dead!


----------



## lucydee

Saw her on Ellen and when asked about her and Ben finding time together, she mentioned the bathroom.
she said with 5 kids together, they try to find the time to be intimate whenever they can.  Seemed pretty open about her and Ben.  Jenn also said this time around its different because they both have matured since they dated years ago.  She went on and on but I had to get out the door so missed what else she said.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I missed the Ellen interview. I forgot which one I saw where she wasn’t saying much. Hoda maybe? I don’t remember now. Ellen always gets her to open up. Maybe by the time she did Ellen she was like, F it. I’m talking!


----------



## limom

lucydee said:


> Saw her on Ellen and when asked about her and Ben finding time together, she mentioned the bathroom.
> she said with 5 kids together, they try to find the time to be intimate whenever they can.  Seemed pretty open about her and Ben.  Jenn also said this time around its different because they both have matured since they dated years ago.  She went on and on but I had to get out the door so missed what else she said.


Was she insinuating that they have romantic times in the bathroom?
if so:


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Was she insinuating that they have romantic times in the bathroom?
> if so:
> View attachment 5326810


Omg is that real?!?


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg is that real?!?


Yep!


----------



## Jayne1

Her new movie did poorly at the box office apparently.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did anyone see the video Ben directed and gifted to Jen as an early Valentine’s Day present? He took her recent song from her new movie and made a video showing his early career and their relationship early on. Let me see if I can find it.

ETA video:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Her new movie did poorly at the box office apparently.


I’m a sucker for Rom Com and love the classics. It’s been awhile since I seen a good one. Anyway, it doesn’t look good and I have a hard time picturing Jen and Owen Wilson together. Maybe their chemistry on screen  will surprise me?


----------



## limom

Is it streaming?
I am not risking catching the Covid to see LaLopez and Owen in a cute rom com.
Even the trailer looks lame.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s on Peacock.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s on Peacock.


Thanks


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I truly enjoyed the movie. It was your typical J-Lo Rom Com


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> I truly enjoyed the movie. It was your typical J-Lo Rom Com


Nice to know.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see the video Ben directed and gifted to Jen as an early Valentine’s Day present? He took her recent song from her new movie and made a video showing his early career and their relationship early on. Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA video:



Aww! This is sweet!


----------



## meluvs2shop

The movie was okay. I wish there weren’t full on music numbers. I feel that ate up most of the movie.
Owen Wilson stole the movie with his acting. It wasn’t a meaty role as we can imagine but his one liners were funny.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## daisychainz

I finally got to watch it yesterday; it was so-so. I think I've seen much better Hallmark romances but it wasn't awful, just unbelievable and omg, it was a total Coach ad--Coach must have been seen and mentioned in the film like 50+ times. I was seriously thinking it was a Coach film.


----------



## Swanky

I’m not bored enough yet. I loved him until I read about his behavior with his daughter… gross. I’m not putting another dollar in his pocket.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Who? Owen Wilson? I don’t know anything about him. I recently quickly googled him after I watched the movie bc I haven’t seen anything with him in years. I didn’t know he attempted suicide.

ETA: I will say if a woman in Hollywood had his nose she wouldn’t work until she fixed it. Even Baby fixed her nose soon after Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Swanky

I liked him until I read that he refuses to acknowledge his daughter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jayne1 said:


> Her new movie did poorly at the box office apparently.


The trailer looked so cheesy!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ ohhh good question @sdkitty. I don’t know. She should be dang proud to play her age or near it.


I've been watching Downton Abbey on Peacock and they are promoting the hell out of Jennifer's movie....I'm sick of it without even seeing it - which I have no intention of doing


----------



## sdkitty

lucydee said:


> Saw her on Ellen and when asked about her and Ben finding time together, she mentioned the bathroom.
> she said with 5 kids together, they try to find the time to be intimate whenever they can.  Seemed pretty open about her and Ben.  Jenn also said this time around its different because they both have matured since they dated years ago.  She went on and on but I had to get out the door so missed what else she said.


I really don't want to know where they have sex


----------



## papertiger

sdkitty said:


> I've been watching Downton Abbey on Peacock and they are promoting the hell out of Jennifer's movie....I'm sick of it without even seeing it - which I have no intention of doing



That happens with me too, I've seen the trailer time and time again now, and I kinda got the vibe and the story so, er, thanks and bye


----------



## Coach Superfan

limom said:


> Is it streaming?
> I am not risking catching the Covid to see LaLopez and Owen in a cute rom com.
> Even the trailer looks lame.





Glitterandstuds said:


> I truly enjoyed the movie. It was your typical J-Lo Rom Com



I watched this because I wanted something lighthearted last weekend. I wasn't expecting much but I did enjoy it. I liked her fashion and makeup. They made Owen's character a good guy, but let's be real. This would never work out irl. The soundtrack was actually better than I thought.


----------



## limom

Metaluma and Jlo are cool but not worth $19.99 cool, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I saw it for free on Peacock. Check if you have that. I literally searched it on my TV and there it was.


----------



## Annawakes

Can’t stand Owen Wilson. He’s so typecast.


----------



## Sferics

I streamed the film and I can't fathom how grown-up persons would be starring in such a bs. 
Okay, I have to say I avoid romcoms, but: Is this normal for such a film? Are romcoms nowadays this cheesy, stupid and embarrassing in general?


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> I streamed the film and I can't fathom how grown-up persons would be starring in such a bs.
> Okay, I have to say I avoid romcoms, but: Is this normal for such a film? Are romcoms nowadays this cheesy, stupid and embarrassing in general?


I can't recall last time I watched a romcom but I've seen the trailer for this one many more times than I wanted to and it does look really cheesy and predictable
Years ago there were some good ones - Meg Ryan comes to mind - she was adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> I streamed the film and I can't fathom how grown-up persons would be starring in such a bs.
> Okay, I have to say I avoid romcoms, but: Is this normal for such a film? Are romcoms nowadays this cheesy, stupid and embarrassing in general?


Agree!
I gagged at the trailer. Now I know what JLo thinks should be a good romcom.
Sorry to those who love the movie.  It's just my opinion.


----------



## limom

In short, it was a vanity project at the Lifetime movie level.


----------



## poopsie

Wait.................so the movie is in theaters AND streaming for free at the same time? 
The only things I've ever seen her in were Selena (also currently streaming for free) and as a Fly Girl on In Living Color (wish they'd bring _that_ back)
The last rom-com I was able to sit through was Romancing The Stone........no,wait Bull Durham!


----------



## limom

Cruising is back








						Jennifer Lopez on Instagram: "The epic call that started it all. Working together with @RichardBranson as Virgin Voyages’ Chief Entertainment & Lifestyle Officer, we’re going to take the irresistible sailing experiences they offer to the next level ✨
					

Jennifer Lopez shared a post on Instagram: "The epic call that started it all. Working together with @RichardBranson as Virgin Voyages’ Chief Entertainment & Lifestyle Officer, we’re going to take the irresistible sailing experiences they offer to the next level ✨✨  Head to the link in bio for...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Swanky

Between that filter, her subtle fillers and Botox she looks gorj!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky said:


> Between that filter, her subtle fillers and Botox she looks gorj!


That filter is absurd, lol. She is never truly bare faced.


----------



## V0N1B2

Richard ain’t got no filter on his videogram thing. 
it’s quite jarring the difference between the two, isn’t it?


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> Between that filter, her subtle fillers and Botox she looks gorj!


It's the olive oil.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck in Escrow for Insanely Expensive Estate
					

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck are taking the next step in their relationship, and it's a big one ... they're plunking down more than $50 MILLION on a spectacular estate ... real estate sources tell TMZ.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Lounorada

uhpharm01 said:


> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck in Escrow for Insanely Expensive Estate
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck are taking the next step in their relationship, and it's a big one ... they're plunking down more than $50 MILLION on a spectacular estate ... real estate sources tell TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


That looks like a gorgeous house, would love to see what the inside is like. It seems like a nice size, not over-the-top huge like a lot of celeb houses are. 
$50 million though


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that’s quick, she was just engaged to Arod last year and now she’s buying a home with Ben. She needs to slow down with men, her kids are getting dragged around.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Wow that’s quick, she was just engaged to Arod last year and now she’s buying a home with Ben. She needs to slow down with men, her kids are getting dragged around.


agree strongly....she just jumps in impulsively with men....


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Wow that’s quick, she was just engaged to Arod last year and now she’s buying a home with Ben. She needs to slow down with men, her kids are getting dragged around.





sdkitty said:


> agree strongly....she just jumps in impulsively with men....


She's basically a revolving door of men.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> She's basically a revolving door of men.


she can't be without a man for a minute and if her kids get attached to one and they leave, the kids will just have to deal


----------



## chowlover2

J Lo and Christina from Flip or Flop are cut from the same cloth. The heck with the kids as long as there is a man on their arms.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t know if the TMZ link above showed pics from inside the house but the Post has it.









						Inside Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck’s massive new $50M Bel-Air family home
					

The deal for this massive Bel-Air mansion, which spans nearly 20,000 square feet, comes after the couple spent months finding their love nest.




					nypost.com


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know if the TMZ link above showed pics from inside the house but the Post has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck’s massive new $50M Bel-Air family home
> 
> 
> The deal for this massive Bel-Air mansion, which spans nearly 20,000 square feet, comes after the couple spent months finding their love nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Oh yeah, the need this for their blended family....for how long will the family be blended?  Very shallow and self-centered IMO


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know if the TMZ link above showed pics from inside the house but the Post has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck’s massive new $50M Bel-Air family home
> 
> 
> The deal for this massive Bel-Air mansion, which spans nearly 20,000 square feet, comes after the couple spent months finding their love nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


thank you posting but the TMZ link above does show pics from inside the house too.
You just have to scroll through the photos in the gallaery


----------



## limom

I C O N
I can overcome negativity and looking spectacular doing it


----------



## LavenderIce

I Heart Radio icon performance:


----------



## LavenderIce

I Heart Radio icon speech:


----------



## limom

Back to the gym I go
James appreciated the back view of the dress.
And yes, it is spectacular


----------



## lucydee

Girl is looking amazing!  You go girl!


----------



## meluvs2shop

In Marc Anthony news I’m loving his new Album, Pa’lla Voy. I’ve seen him in concert a few times and he’s touring right now. He is amazing in concert. If you ever have an opportunity to see him- go!


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> In Marc Anthony news I’m loving his new Album, Pa’lla Voy. I’ve seen him in concert a few times and he’s touring right now. He is amazing in concert. If you ever have an opportunity to see him- go!



I saw him when he toured with JLo. He's definitely the vocal powerhouse between the two.


----------



## Sferics

poopsie said:


> Wait.................so the movie is in theaters AND streaming for free at the same time?
> The only things I've ever seen her in were Selena (also currently streaming for free) and as a Fly Girl on In Living Color (wish they'd bring _that_ back)
> The last rom-com I was able to sit through was Romancing The Stone........no,wait Bull Durham!



I think the thriller Bordertown was pretty good and worth seeing - even if it's just 6 on IMDB. I guess men just don't feel the threatening atmosphere here.


Why do they have so many bathrooms? Is this an American thing?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ben Affleck’s X (the actress in Deep Water) is gorgeous.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> It's the olive oil.


And the $20k she spends at the Md Derm a month and endoscopic facelift every two years.  But yeah she is looking good.  Remember when she said she felt like she is an outsider in Hollywood…there is a reason.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Off to look up endoscopic facelift….


----------



## LavenderIce

I need a palate cleanser from the WS & JPS thread. I do have to say that even Will is not immune from La Lopez's beauty. I saw an interview years ago where he was gushing about her on a magazine cover and Jada remarked, "Do you not see me?" At any rate, Here's Jenny Lo celebrating 10 years of Dance Again:


----------



## bagsforme

meluvs2shop said:


> Ben Affleck’s X (the actress in Deep Water) is gorgeous.



Agree.  The movie was so odd but I could't take my eyes off her.  She's stunning.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bagsforme said:


> Agree.  The movie was so odd but I could't take my eyes off her.  She's stunning.


Im debating watching it on Hulu. Is it worth it? Jacob Elordi would be my only reason to watch. I don’t think Ben Affleck has the movie appeal he once had staring as lead in film.


----------



## LavenderIce

They're engaged! Bennifer 2.0 2022









						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Are Engaged!
					

Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez rekindled their romance in 2021 after previously calling off their engagement back in 2004




					people.com
				




Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez are ready to get married!

The pair — who rekindled their romance last year — is engaged, a rep for Lopez confirms to PEOPLE. Lopez shared the news in her On the JLo newsletter days after she was photographed wearing what appeared to be an engagement ring earlier this week.

She revealed the exciting update in a Friday evening email to her inner circle. The message to fans included a clip of Lopez admiring a huge, green diamond on her ring finger, an image of which was also shared by her sister on social media.

Lopez teased the "major announcement" with a video on Twitter that same night. "So I have a really exciting and special story to share..." Lopez told her followers. She also added a diamond ring emoji to her Twitter handle.



Affleck most recently showed support for his wife-to-be, cheering her on with his son Samuel and her daughter Emme as Lopez accepted the Icon Award at the iHeartRadio Music Awards in March.

Lopez recently told PEOPLE what makes their connection different now compared to 18 years ago, saying, "We're older now, we're smarter, we have more experience, we're at different places in our lives, we have kids now, and we have to be very conscious of those things."

The Marry Me actress, 52, shares 14-year-old twins Emme and Max with ex-husband Marc Anthony, and Affleck, 49, shares three kids with ex-wife Jennifer Garner: Violet, 16, Seraphina, 13, and Samuel, 10.

"It's a beautiful outcome that this has happened in this way at this time in our lives where we can really appreciate and celebrate each other and respect each other," Lopez told PEOPLE. "We always did, but we have even more of an appreciation because we know that life can take you in different directions."

She added, "We have been in the game in the public eye long enough to know who we are as people and what really matters and what doesn't matter. We have kids and we respect each other. ... We really live our lives in a way we can be proud of and our kids can be proud of you. We're just operating from a place of love and respect for everyone in our lives and that is very important to us. We know what the truth is [and] we hold it sacred."

Lopez and Affleck previously began dating in July 2002 and got engaged that November before postponing their September 2003 wedding just days before the date. They ultimately called off their engagement in January 2004.

Affleck told WSJ. Magazine in December about feeling "lucky" to have been given second chances, both in his work and personal life.

"I've had second chances in my career. I've had second chances as a human being. Life is difficult, and we are always failing and hopefully learning from those failures," he said. "The one thing you really need to avail yourself of the opportunities provided from that growth is the second chance. I've definitely tried to take advantage of that. I haven't always been successful, but in cases in which I have, they've turned out to be the defining aspects of my life."


----------



## Swanky

What?! JLo engaged again?? I’m shocked!! (said no one ever)


----------



## Grande Latte

I want to see the ring!


----------



## snibor

LavenderIce said:


> They're engaged! Bennifer 2.0 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Are Engaged!
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez rekindled their romance in 2021 after previously calling off their engagement back in 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez are ready to get married!
> 
> The pair — who rekindled their romance last year — is engaged, a rep for Lopez confirms to PEOPLE. Lopez shared the news in her On the JLo newsletter days after she was photographed wearing what appeared to be an engagement ring earlier this week.
> 
> She revealed the exciting update in a Friday evening email to her inner circle. The message to fans included a clip of Lopez admiring a huge, green diamond on her ring finger, an image of which was also shared by her sister on social media.
> 
> Lopez teased the "major announcement" with a video on Twitter that same night. "So I have a really exciting and special story to share..." Lopez told her followers. She also added a diamond ring emoji to her Twitter handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Affleck most recently showed support for his wife-to-be, cheering her on with his son Samuel and her daughter Emme as Lopez accepted the Icon Award at the iHeartRadio Music Awards in March.
> 
> Lopez recently told PEOPLE what makes their connection different now compared to 18 years ago, saying, "We're older now, we're smarter, we have more experience, we're at different places in our lives, we have kids now, and we have to be very conscious of those things."
> 
> The Marry Me actress, 52, shares 14-year-old twins Emme and Max with ex-husband Marc Anthony, and Affleck, 49, shares three kids with ex-wife Jennifer Garner: Violet, 16, Seraphina, 13, and Samuel, 10.
> 
> "It's a beautiful outcome that this has happened in this way at this time in our lives where we can really appreciate and celebrate each other and respect each other," Lopez told PEOPLE. "We always did, but we have even more of an appreciation because we know that life can take you in different directions."
> 
> She added, "We have been in the game in the public eye long enough to know who we are as people and what really matters and what doesn't matter. We have kids and we respect each other. ... We really live our lives in a way we can be proud of and our kids can be proud of you. We're just operating from a place of love and respect for everyone in our lives and that is very important to us. We know what the truth is [and] we hold it sacred."
> 
> Lopez and Affleck previously began dating in July 2002 and got engaged that November before postponing their September 2003 wedding just days before the date. They ultimately called off their engagement in January 2004.
> 
> Affleck told WSJ. Magazine in December about feeling "lucky" to have been given second chances, both in his work and personal life.
> 
> "I've had second chances in my career. I've had second chances as a human being. Life is difficult, and we are always failing and hopefully learning from those failures," he said. "The one thing you really need to avail yourself of the opportunities provided from that growth is the second chance. I've definitely tried to take advantage of that. I haven't always been successful, but in cases in which I have, they've turned out to be the defining aspects of my life."



Why oh why.  I don’t understand the need to tie yourself up legally after being married so many times.


----------



## limom

The ring is a gigantic emerald cut flanked by stones.
She is giving Liz Taylor a run for her money.
Will they make it to the alter?


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe we should have a pool of who gets divorced first, J Lo or Christina from Flip or Flop?


----------



## snibor

limom said:


> The ring is a gigantic emerald cut flanked by stones.
> She is giving Liz Taylor a run for her money.
> Will they make it to the alter?


I just read article in ny post and ring is green?


----------



## limom

snibor said:


> I just read article in ny post and ring is green?


Wow!


----------



## Rouge H

I sincerely wish them the best and who knows perhaps the second time around is better? In a world where relationships are a toss up
it would be nice if this one sticks. Clearly there is something between those two.❤️


----------



## gelbergirl

Congrats to these two, I hope it works out now that they are older and wiser.
How does the second engagement ring compare to the first?


----------



## Allisonfaye

gelbergirl said:


> Congrats to these two, I hope it works out now that they are older and wiser.
> How does the second engagement ring compare to the first?



I can't imagine it topping that pink diamond.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

It is a green diamond according to NY Post












						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck are engaged — again
					

Lopez admired her “perfect” green-hued diamond ring in a video posted Friday, confirming she and Affleck are engaged for a second time.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From the editor in chief of Town & Country magazine:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her jewelry collection is TDF. She either favors emerald cuts (who doesn’t!) or every man after Ben tried to emulate the pink diamond. Once she became a household name I don’t think any of her ERs were any other shape.

I can’t wait to see this beauty! I think her favorite color is green so that may make sense why he went with that color. I mean srsly tho, how do you TOP the pink diamond.

Congrats to them! I hope they are happy. Maybe he will help her get an Oscar.


----------



## lanasyogamama

snibor said:


> Why oh why.  I don’t understand the need to tie yourself up legally after being married so many times.


She believes in LOOOOOOOVEEEE!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Cosmopolitan said:


> It is a green diamond according to NY Post
> 
> View attachment 5375916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck are engaged — again
> 
> 
> Lopez admired her “perfect” green-hued diamond ring in a video posted Friday, confirming she and Affleck are engaged for a second time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



A green diamond is really, really rare. You can't even see it, except once in a blue moon at Sotheby's or Christie's. Most people don't even know such a thing exists. Ben topped the pink diamond. Unbelievable.

She really wants love AND marriage. Why not? She's JLo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^So I guess he is the jewelry psychic as @Cosmopolitan shared above. I didn’t know green could be so rare.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

meluvs2shop said:


> ^So I guess he is the jewelry psychic as @Cosmopolitan shared above. I didn’t know green could be so rare.



Back in the day, JLo’s pink diamond was really at the forefront of the pink trend in the jewelry world—pink diamonds, morganite, rose/pink gold, etc. So the speculation is, will this green diamond engagement ring launch a green trend?

Brunettes usually look great in green and she certainly does. Remember her famous Grammy dress.


----------



## Antonia

Bennifer 2.0.....I'm all here for it!  I have been since they were spotted together again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Antonia said:


> Bennifer 2.0.....I'm all here for it!  I have been since they were spotted together again.


Me too. I like her a lot--I hope she gets a true happy ending with him and that it lasts.


----------



## LavenderIce

No HQ pics of the ring yet, just screenshots



Comparison to the pink ER


----------



## Swanky

Not a fan of the green but if she likes it, I love it! Hope they can keep it together this time, lots of kids involved!


----------



## LavenderIce

The green ring doesn't bother me, but that large back tattoo?


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> They're engaged! Bennifer 2.0 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Are Engaged!
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez rekindled their romance in 2021 after previously calling off their engagement back in 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez are ready to get married!
> 
> The pair — who rekindled their romance last year — is engaged, a rep for Lopez confirms to PEOPLE. Lopez shared the news in her On the JLo newsletter days after she was photographed wearing what appeared to be an engagement ring earlier this week.
> 
> She revealed the exciting update in a Friday evening email to her inner circle. The message to fans included a clip of Lopez admiring a huge, green diamond on her ring finger, an image of which was also shared by her sister on social media.
> 
> Lopez teased the "major announcement" with a video on Twitter that same night. "So I have a really exciting and special story to share..." Lopez told her followers. She also added a diamond ring emoji to her Twitter handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Affleck most recently showed support for his wife-to-be, cheering her on with his son Samuel and her daughter Emme as Lopez accepted the Icon Award at the iHeartRadio Music Awards in March.
> 
> Lopez recently told PEOPLE what makes their connection different now compared to 18 years ago, saying, "We're older now, we're smarter, we have more experience, we're at different places in our lives, we have kids now, and we have to be very conscious of those things."
> 
> The Marry Me actress, 52, shares 14-year-old twins Emme and Max with ex-husband Marc Anthony, and Affleck, 49, shares three kids with ex-wife Jennifer Garner: Violet, 16, Seraphina, 13, and Samuel, 10.
> 
> "It's a beautiful outcome that this has happened in this way at this time in our lives where we can really appreciate and celebrate each other and respect each other," Lopez told PEOPLE. "We always did, but we have even more of an appreciation because we know that life can take you in different directions."
> 
> She added, "We have been in the game in the public eye long enough to know who we are as people and what really matters and what doesn't matter. We have kids and we respect each other. ... We really live our lives in a way we can be proud of and our kids can be proud of you. We're just operating from a place of love and respect for everyone in our lives and that is very important to us. We know what the truth is [and] we hold it sacred."
> 
> Lopez and Affleck previously began dating in July 2002 and got engaged that November before postponing their September 2003 wedding just days before the date. They ultimately called off their engagement in January 2004.
> 
> Affleck told WSJ. Magazine in December about feeling "lucky" to have been given second chances, both in his work and personal life.
> 
> "I've had second chances in my career. I've had second chances as a human being. Life is difficult, and we are always failing and hopefully learning from those failures," he said. "The one thing you really need to avail yourself of the opportunities provided from that growth is the second chance. I've definitely tried to take advantage of that. I haven't always been successful, but in cases in which I have, they've turned out to be the defining aspects of my life."



oh, so now she's conscious of the fact she has kids?  giving them another father figure?  what is this, number 3 or 4?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> The green ring doesn't bother me, but that large back tattoo?


Does he still have that thing or finally came to his senses and had it lasered? Even Mark Wahlberg is getting a lot of his tats lasered off. Painful and time consuming but works. I remember Ben lying about the back tat and then the press had a field day posting pics just of his back.


----------



## A1aGypsy

And Jennifer Garner saying: “am I the ashes? I object to that.” Lol.


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> And Jennifer Garner saying: “am I the ashes? I object to that.” Lol.


I think I missed the ashes reference....but for me Garner has a lot more class than JLo


----------



## Jayne1

What did she do with the pink diamond, I wonder.

Now that she’s back with him I wonder if she would ever just wear it, it really was so pretty.


----------



## A1aGypsy

https://www.thecut.com/2016/02/jennifer-garner-is-not-ben-afflecks-ashes.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

I prefer the pink ring.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lanasyogamama said:


> I prefer the pink ring.



Agree. I loved that ring. To me, although the pictures haven't been clear, I don't love the color of the green one. I prefer the deeper color of an emerald. But emeralds aren't a good choice for an e-ring as they are a very soft stone. 

You just know these two will have a massively huge wedding.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree. I loved that ring. To me, although the pictures haven't been clear, I don't love the color of the green one. I prefer the deeper color of an emerald. But emeralds aren't a good choice for an e-ring as they are a very soft stone.
> 
> You just know these two will have a massively huge wedding.


It looks--to me--more like a shade of peridot, which would be her birthstone. I prefer the pink as well, but they are both beautiful!


----------



## prettyprincess

I can not wait to see her wedding gown!


----------



## limom

OMFG!!!!
Holly Chit!


----------



## pixiejenna

If that his her ring it kind of irks me that the prongs for the green diamond is gold while the rest of the ring is platinum/white gold. I guess it’s probably to enhance the color that platinum would wash out the green a bit.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jennifer Lopez’s Green Engagement Ring: Everything To Know About The Rare Diamond Worth Over $5M
					

Last time it was pink, this time it’s a 8.5 carat green diamond — one of the rarest gems in the world. Learn more about the spectacular diamond Ben Affleck proposed with!



					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## Annawakes

Can Ben afford a ring like that?  Just wondering.  She is worth much more than him isn’t she?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Annawakes said:


> Can Ben afford a ring like that?  Just wondering.  She is worth much more than him isn’t she?



He is worth a lot. He does a lot of producing. $150 million according to google


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t know, it’s just not a color I like for jewelry.  I’m sure she isn’t worried about my opinion!


----------



## youngster

It may be a sparkly green diamond but the color reminds me of peridot. I'm not a fan but I guess she needs to mix it up and choose something different than her previous engagement rings.

Seems like she's cycled through most of the different colors of diamonds.  She probably needs an Excel spreadsheet to track her ER history so that she doesn't choose the same ring twice.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I sometimes wonder about these ring costs estimates. I read that her first wedding ring was worth 6 figures. I highly doubt that ring at that time (mid 90s) was worth that much. Plus if memory serves me correctly it was nothing fancy or special. Maybe her ring to Chris Judd was worth that much but not to Ojani Noa who was a waiter when they met.

I’m not a fan of the green diamond but if she likes it that’s all that matters! If I were going to do color I would go with sapphire.
She had blue from Marc.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wonder how Mama Lopez felt seeing this. She's a huge Wendy fan. Is Wendy still on? She should update this segment. lol


----------



## Grande Latte

A green diamond isn't the most appealing color, but it's about rarity. You can't even find one at any jewelry store. I doubt Graff has one sitting on some display anywhere in the world.

It must have taken some effort on Ben's part to "locate" one. And it's the process that is so endearing.

I wish them well. I like a happy ending. There's definitely something between these two. 

Garner must be really pissed/ jealous right now. What ring did she get?


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Allisonfaye

Grande Latte said:


> A green diamond isn't the most appealing color, but it's about rarity. You can't even find one at any jewelry store. I doubt Graff has one sitting on some display anywhere in the world.
> 
> It must have taken some effort on Ben's part to "locate" one. And it's the process that is so endearing.
> 
> I wish them well. I like a happy ending. There's definitely something between these two.
> 
> Garner must be really pissed/ jealous right now. What ring did she get?



I don't know but some women don't care about big diamonds. (I am not one of them). 

I don't love the ring. Give me a huge white diamond any day. But JLO can't do something that everyone else does. I would like to know if she still has the pink diamond. I hope so. I went into MS RAU in NOLA once about 2018 and they had a pink diamond ring. They let me try it on because those people in the high end stores get bored out of their minds and anyone who they can spend some time talking to just gets them through they day, I guess. I used to go into Graff's in Chicago and they would be so bored. The let me try on a million dollar diamond necklace and earrings. The price on the pink diamond ring....$5 million. They had it for years. I just looked and they don't have it anymore. It was pretty but I liked JLO's better.


----------



## limom

I used to like smaller but perfect diamonds, nowadays I prefer bigger.
As far as Jlo’s green diamond, it truly is magnificent.
Ben might be a scoundrel but his taste in jewelry and his willingness to go above and behind is touching, imho.
Jennifer Gardner ring was also very pretty….


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m one of them! Lol. Even Garner’s ring is too big for me. I just find massive rings crass. To each their own.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m one of them! Lol. Even Garner’s ring is too big for me. I just find massive rings crass. To each their own.


Crass?
Interesting choice of word


----------



## A1aGypsy

limom said:


> Crass?
> Interesting choice of word



Sigh, I’ll bite. Why is that?


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> Why is that?


I had heard tacky, never crass.
According to the dico:
Crass= ”lacking sensitivity, refinement, or intelligence:”


----------



## A1aGypsy

limom said:


> I had heard tacky, never crass.
> According to the dico:
> Crass= ”lacking sensitivity, refinement, or intelligence:”



Yup. That’s is exactly how I meant it.

I have seen celebs wear these rings to fundraising events, inner city visits and even when heading overseas on UN missions.

Walking around with an over the top ring amongst people who couldn’t imagine or dream of a fraction of that, who have difficulty getting their and their children’s basic needs covered, to me, is lacking in sensitivity. It makes me uncomfortable.

That’s just how I roll though. She clearly puts a premium on unobtainable rings and I am certain Jenny from the block is not losing any sleep over what I think.


----------



## TC1

JLo giving Tom Brady a run for his money on this ring collecting thing


----------



## ap.

limom said:


> OMFG!!!!
> Holly Chit!
> View attachment 5376375



 Say what you will about Ben Affleck, but his engagement ring game is top notch.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> What?! JLo engaged again?? I’m shocked!! (said no one ever)


I think Jlo has more engagement rings than some people have underwear!

I'm glad she waited a looong time for this engagement.  I'd read she got engaged to Ojani, Chris Judd, Ben 1.0 and Marc Anthony each within 6 months of dating?  ARod I don't know, but this was almost a year.  I'm glad she took the time to really think about this one.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> Yup. That’s is exactly how I meant it.
> 
> I have seen celebs wear these rings to fundraising events, inner city visits and even when heading overseas on UN missions.
> 
> Walking around with an over the top ring amongst people who couldn’t imagine or dream of a fraction of that, who have difficulty getting their and their children’s basic needs covered, to me, is lacking in sensitivity. It makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> That’s just how I roll though. She clearly puts a premium on unobtainable rings and I am certain Jenny from the block is not losing any sleep over what I think.


I wonder if she had to hire extra security to guard her ring?
As far as insensitivity, bof, you either have a jealous spirit or not, imo.


----------



## Grande Latte

The way I see it, I guess I'm a romantic.

Two adults reunite after 20 years, still find that spark, still find that connection, and try to lock it down and make it work. I think it's rare. It's inspiring.

Most times, we (women) are told. You're too old for love, you're too old to have a baby, you're too old for him (even if we are the same age)....,etc.

Men go by different standards because they are not forced by biological clocks. But women have always had to "manage" our expectations.

I wish these two the very best.


----------



## limom

@Grande Latte 
I want to believe too but that man has not changed one bit.
He is still addicted to booze, drugs and strippers.
How can anyone tolerate a man who in one night, wastes an enormous amount of money gambling, comes back home drunk as a skunk with the scent of another woman on him?
Too much. Especially as a mature, independent woman.


----------



## Allisonfaye

apey_grapey said:


> Say what you will about Ben Affleck, but his engagement ring game is top notch.



I guess that makes up for his gambling and alcohol issues.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Grande Latte said:


> The way I see it, I guess I'm a romantic.
> 
> Two adults reunite after 20 years, still find that spark, still find that connection, and try to lock it down and make it work. I think it's rare. It's inspiring.
> 
> Most times, we (women) are told. You're too old for love, you're too old to have a baby, you're too old for him (even if we are the same age)....,etc.
> 
> Men go by different standards because they are not forced by biological clocks. But women have always had to "manage" our expectations.
> 
> I wish these two the very best.



I don't know anyone who tells women they are too old for love. Babies are biology. It's not sexism that you can't have a baby over a certain age. 

My issue with JLO is that she throws her kids under the bus if a man she likes looks her way. She uproots them from their home and moves them in with the guy du jour. I am not sure how I could ever be with the man who unceremoniously dumped me, practically AT the alter, for the world to see. But that's just me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> I had heard tacky, never crass.
> According to the dico:
> Crass= ”lacking sensitivity, refinement, or intelligence:”


I hear the word crass all the time.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> @Grande Latte
> I want to believe too but that man has not changed one bit.
> He is still addicted to booze, drugs and strippers.
> How can anyone tolerate a man who in one night, wastes an enormous amount of money gambling, comes back home drunk as a skunk with the scent of another woman on him?
> Too much. Especially as a mature, independent woman.



I am not sure I would use the phrase 'independent woman' to describe her. She might be financially independent but her need to ALWAYS have a man does not classify her as independent, IMO. 

Just wondering. How long did it take for her to date Arod after she divorced? Or was she dating him while still married?


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not sure I would use the phrase 'independent woman' to describe her. She might be financially independent but her need to ALWAYS have a man does not classify her as independent, IMO.
> 
> Just wondering. How long did it take for her to date Arod after she divorced? Or was she dating him while still married?


There seems to be an overlap in most of her relationships.
La Lopez can’t be alone at all.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I hear the word crass all the time.


In that context?
Noted.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Didn't her relationship with Arod end before she would acknowledge it?  There were reports the engagement was off after he got caught with Madison, and then suddenly  they were posing on balconies to show the world everything was okay.  Then a bit later she confirmed they were over. Came across to me like she is so wrapped up in having a man being part of her image that she'll pretend she's still with one until she lines up another. So it would be hard to tell how much time truly passes between men.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She was on and off with Casper for years. Longer that I thought she would be.


----------



## carlinha

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not sure I would use the phrase 'independent woman' to describe her. She might be financially independent but her need to ALWAYS have a man does not classify her as independent, IMO.
> 
> Just wondering. How long did it take for her to date Arod after she divorced? Or was she dating him while still married?


JLo had separated from Marc Anthony in 2011 and divorce finalized in 2014.
She wasn't with ARod until 2017.
She was dating Casper for several years between Marc Anthony and ARod.


----------



## ap.

Allisonfaye said:


> I guess that makes up for his gambling and alcohol issues.



My comment was solely about Ben Affleck's engagement ring choices.  I do not follow his life or any other celebrity's.  When celebrity gossip is mainstream enough that it makes my Apple news feed, I come here to read witty tPF reactions, and, in this case, to gawk at the ring.  That's all.  Liking Ben Affleck's ring choices does not signify my support for his lifestyle choices.


----------



## sdkitty

apey_grapey said:


> My comment was solely about Ben Affleck's engagement ring choices.  I do not follow his life or any other celebrity's.  When celebrity gossip is mainstream enough that it makes my Apple news feed, I come here to read witty tPF reactions, and, in this case, to gawk at the ring.  That's all.  Liking Ben Affleck's ring choices does not signify my support for his lifestyle choices.


and we don't know whether he's still drinking or gambling?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m surprised she puts up with the cigarette smoking, which he definitely still does.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> In that context?
> Noted.


Usually meaning tacky people.
I suppose I have too many tacky acquaintances!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> Usually meaning tacky people.
> I suppose I have too many tacky acquaintances!


Proudly tacky and now crass too


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> and we don't know whether he's still drinking or gambling?


He stays in rehab for a reason.
He looks like he stinks 90% of the time. And yes, I can smell thru my screen.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> He stays in rehab for a reason.
> He looks like he stinks 90% of the time. And yes, I can smell thru my screen.


rehab can be done.....look at robert downey jr


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> rehab can be done.....look at robert downey jr


I totally agree that some reform. And rooting for him.


----------



## snibor

Looks like they’ll be shopping again for a home. https://nypost.com/2022/04/11/ben-affleck-and-jennifer-lopez-wont-share-this-la-mansion/


----------



## Allisonfaye

snibor said:


> Looks like they’ll be shopping again for a home. https://nypost.com/2022/04/11/ben-affleck-and-jennifer-lopez-wont-share-this-la-mansion/



This doesn't surprise me much. As far as luxury estates go, I didn't think this one was all that impressive. I love the house that Rob Lowe and his wife sold in Montecito. It was stunningly gorgeous. But I know that's not Bel Air.


----------



## limom

Do celebrities get some type of fees/discount to pretend being interested in a property?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am mad at myself for clicking on the How Does Jennifer Garner feel about the engagement story? She is THRILLED as one would expect. Where is the eyeroll emoji when you need it?


----------



## snibor

He proposed when she was naked in the bathtub.    https://pagesix.com/2022/04/12/ben-affleck-proposed-to-jennifer-lopez-when-she-was-in-the-bath/


----------



## chowlover2

I am curious to see how long this lasts. Will they make it to the wedding. J Lo just seems like his polar opposite. She eats clean, execises daily and doesn't appear to drink or gamble. And that seems tone all he does. Sometimes love is not enough. I think Jen Garner found that out the hard way.


----------



## Grande Latte

A closer look at the ring.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CcT_CQRp0M2/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## limom

Wow, what happened here?


chowlover2 said:


> I am curious to see how long this lasts. Will they make it to the wedding. J Lo just seems like his polar opposite. She eats clean, execises daily and doesn't appear to drink or gamble. And that seems tone all he does. Sometimes love is not enough. I think Jen Garner found that out the hard way.


What happened to the posts?
Too raunchy?
I hope that Lupe and Benny will bring her back to reality and that she will leave Ben at the alter. The ultimate revenge.
Who wants to take care of an old smelly jerk?
At least ALex smelled like too much cologne….


----------



## snibor

I’m not wild about the ring but as long as she likes it.


----------



## limom

snibor said:


> I’m not wild about the ring but as long as she likes it.


It is very much on trend in Europe to have a pastel engagement ring right now.
Not a ten million diamond but this is Jlo here.


----------



## snibor

limom said:


> It is very much on trend in Europe to have a pastel engagement ring right now.
> Not a ten million diamond but this is Jlo here.


Oh interesting!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I guess all of yesterday's posts were deleted..not just here. Anyhoo, she and Ben and are now looking at the $165million Spelling mansion. As I said, that seems more like her style than that $50million beach house she was looking at.


----------



## brnicutie

I would have liked her ring so much more if it was a deeper shade of green.. She's like the modern day Elizabeth Taylor. I've lost count of the engagement rings she has collected.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> I guess all of yesterday's posts were deleted..not just here. Anyhoo, she js and Ben and are now looking at the $165million Spelling mansion. As I said, that seems more like her style than that $50million beach house she was looking at.


While their money is loooooong, no way, they can pull that house even as an investment.
Plus, they both traditionals, not crazy meets Versailles.


----------



## LavenderIce

I cannot tolerate cigarette smoke. She's so disciplined and appears to be clean living. How does she put up with it? 

I'm personally not clicking on TMZ, but found this on Twitter for those saying he smokes in the car. Someone at DD is laughing:


----------



## limom

She used to smoke socially. 
Plus she stays in clubs. People smoke there.


----------



## LibbyRuth

LavenderIce said:


> I cannot tolerate cigarette smoke. She's so disciplined and appears to be clean living. How does she put up with it?
> 
> I'm personally not clicking on TMZ, but found this on Twitter for those saying he smokes in the car. Someone at DD is laughing:




I'm not ashamed - I clicked.  The smoking is one thing. I find it totally disgusting that the people came over to help them out and allow him to get out of the parking lot and they could not even be bothered to say thank you.  I get it - celebrities are not going to be in the practice of socializing with paparazzi. But when they have come to your rescue, the very least they could do is acknowledge it with a tiny bit of appreciation instead of just rolling up the window as if no one is there!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Grande Latte said:


> A closer look at the ring.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CcT_CQRp0M2/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


She’s so happy and I believe it She seems like a genuine, clever and hard working woman. Affleck is a lucky guy for sure


----------



## Allisonfaye

Consumer2much said:


> She’s so happy and I believe it She seems like a genuine, clever and hard working woman. Affleck is a lucky guy for sure



I think she is beautiful and obviously hard working but her voice grates on me for some reason. Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I think she is beautiful and obviously hard working but her voice grates on me for some reason. Can't put my finger on it.


is it the Jenny from the block NY accent?


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> is it the Jenny from the block NY accent?



Maybe.


----------



## Swanky

She has a weird thing with her mouth, a mannerism.


----------



## limom

She sounds way younger than her chronological age on interviews.
I get that she wants to present young but she ends up sounding lamo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I think she is beautiful and obviously hard working but her voice grates on me for some reason. Can't put my finger on it.


100%!!!
Just like Beyoncé, David Beckham, even Melanie Griffith.  Pretty to look at, until they speak!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She sounds way younger than her chronological age on interviews.
> I get that she wants to present young but she ends up sounding lamo.


she doesn't present as particularly intelligent or sophisticated - more like the girl next door - if you're from the Bronx


----------



## Allisonfaye

I remember once when Jimmy Kimmel was interviewing her and he asked her about her expensive clothes. She started talking about how she mixes high end with low end items and Jimmy had no interest and completely cut her off.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I remember once when Jimmy Kimmel was interviewing her and he asked her about her expensive clothes. She started talking about how she mixes high end with low end items and Jimmy had no interest and completely cut her off.


funny he brought it up and then wasn't interested in her response


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> funny he brought it up and then wasn't interested in her response



I don't think it was really a serious question. It was kind of him making a joke. 

I remember when Craig Ferguson had his show. He would have a guest on and he talked the whole time. He usually had the guests and the audience in stitches but it was never about interviewing the guest.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, these late night talk show hosts are not going to give us hard hitting questions. It's just quick banter for the celeb to be comfortable and promote their project.


----------



## limom

So tired of the same type of people at night. How about having a woman again?


----------



## Tivo

LavenderIce said:


> I cannot tolerate cigarette smoke. She's so disciplined and appears to be clean living. How does she put up with it?
> 
> I'm personally not clicking on TMZ, but found this on Twitter for those saying he smokes in the car. Someone at DD is laughing:



I think her willingness to put up with it speaks to her desperation for Ben. Which is sad. And him smoking with the windows up in the car speaks to his lack of respect for her


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tivo said:


> I think her willingness to put up with it speaks to her desperation for Ben. Which is sad. And him smoking with the windows up in the car speaks to his lack of respect for her


Agree. And I think he represents some kind of legitimacy and status in Hwood to her.


----------



## Grande Latte

lanasyogamama said:


> Agree. And I think he represents some kind of legitimacy and status in Hwood to her.



This union certainly has prosperous prospects to both of them. They become the new power couple.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m telling you she’s going to set her sights on an Oscar win with him by her side. 
I said it a few pages back …he doesn’t have the male lead appeal to me anymore, but he has enough clout/power to continue producing quality films.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m telling you she’s going to set her sights on an Oscar win with him by her side.
> I said it a few pages back …he doesn’t have the male lead appeal to me anymore, but he has enough clout/power to continue producing quality films.


Gigli and Jersey Girl, anyone?  
I’m teasing.  I’m sure you’re right.  I find him utterly gross now.  He looks like he reeks of cigarettes and alcohol, so I don’t know what else is in it for her except for the “Second chance at love” crap they’re spewing.  That, and the fact she can’t seem to be without a d**k in her life.


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Gigli and Jersey Girl, anyone?
> I’m teasing.  I’m sure you’re right.  I find him utterly gross now.  He looks like he reeks of cigarettes and alcohol, so I don’t know what else is in it for her except for the “Second chanceat love” crap they’re spewing.  That, and the fact she can’t seem to be without a d**k in her life.


Those movies sucked a$$ but we both know they don’t want that _specific_ history to repeat itself. I don’t think they will both star in the movie. He may be a silent producer or something. Just speculating of course.
I actually liked her with ARod and then I was rooting for this rekindled romance after ARod proved he hasn’t changed. But Ben 2.0 looks old and haggard and we know he’s not old. It must be the “hard living.”


----------



## indiaink

meluvs2shop said:


> …we know he’s not old. It must be the “hard living.”


Smoking does that to a person. Many people don’t realize it.

I guess J. Lo doesn’t mind kissing an ashtray.


----------



## purseinsanity

indiaink said:


> Smoking does that to a person. Many people don’t realize it.
> 
> I guess J. Lo doesn’t mind kissing an ashtray.


ARod is a creep but they seemed happy together, as did the kids.  I feel badly for their children!


----------



## Swanky

"power couple"? to whom?  Neither of these two move me.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> ARod is a creep but they seemed happy together, as did the kids.  I feel badly for their children!


I liked them together too. A-Rod roams around but he takes care of his family and it is something to be said when both parties share a cultural background.
It is such a shame that he could not help himself with the steroids and worst being a freaking supplier.
He is such a great player. He could have been a first year inductee. Now he will most likely be 90 before the honor. If ever.
OTOH, Jlo is hung on Ben. Girlfriend forgot how he did not think she was good enough for him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

indiaink said:


> Smoking does that to a person. Many people don’t realize it.
> 
> I guess J. Lo doesn’t mind kissing an ashtray.


Smoking and stress


----------



## meluvs2shop

It appears this was before he officially got back with JLO. It also seems the men in her life have a thing for reality TV stars. 









						Selling Sunset's Emma Claims Ben Affleck DMed Her on Raya, Asked Her Out
					

'Selling Sunset' star Emma Hernan detailed her alleged Raya encounter with Ben Affleck during season 5 of the Netflix series — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> It appears this was before he officially got back with JLO. It also seems the men in her life have a thing for reality TV stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling Sunset's Emma Claims Ben Affleck DMed Her on Raya, Asked Her Out
> 
> 
> 'Selling Sunset' star Emma Hernan detailed her alleged Raya encounter with Ben Affleck during season 5 of the Netflix series — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


Do not understand why this Emma person would feel the need to tell the world any of this. Mkay. I suppose to get attention for herself.


----------



## LavenderIce

Attention for themselves, humiliate J Lo, to say "I'm young, I'm coming up, I can get J Lo's man." At first, I thought there was an imbalance of power with the men being older, richer, wealthier and more esteemed in their fields and the women being younger and trying to establish themselves. Then I realized they shared a common factor with La Lopez - thirst for attention. The difference is J Lo is a household name that's been around a long time and she ain't going anywhere. Those reality stars have to milk their 15 minutes of fame and no one who is not up on reality shows/social media know who they are. And, she's had opportunities and success they can only dream of.


----------



## limom

There is zero honor or shame in their games(men or women)
Weird.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Something awkward about Emma if you’ve ever seen the show. Can’t put my finger on it..


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ha! Ben’s reps fire back that he has not been on that dating app in a long time and apparently the app confirmed it. He ain’t messing around with HIS truth. Hmmm what story to believe…. I mean why would Emma even mention it if not true. 









						Ben Affleck responds to claims he matched with Selling Sunset star on a celebrity dating app
					

The real estate agent said she matched with the actor during the recently released fifth season of Selling Sunset




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> Something awkward about Emma if you’ve ever seen the show. Can’t put my finger on it..


Liar maybe? Lol 

I like this show! I need to watch the new season. I’m so behind on my shows.


----------



## Grande Latte

Ppl in love act like teenagers.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/Ccswtnrjvfl/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Tivo

Grande Latte said:


> Ppl in love act like teenagers.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/Ccswtnrjvfl/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


JLo and those filters lol


----------



## limom

She is so giddy over that man! 
Hopefully, that lasts.


----------



## scarlet555

limom said:


> She is so giddy over that man!
> Hopefully, that lasts.


She gets giddy very easily...


----------



## newblonde

scarlet555 said:


> She gets giddy very easily...



I think she never stopped loving him.

But I also think Jen Anniston never stopped loving Brad. I keep thinking once his custody arrangements are finalized we’re going to hear that they are together. Neither has been in a serious relationship since their marriages broke up.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jen and Justin were together for a couple of years.  I think the biggest problem was that NY guy and an LA girl.


----------



## newblonde

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jen and Justin were together for a couple of years.  I think the biggest problem was that NY guy and an LA girl.



 It I still feel that Brad is the one for her, but who knows.


----------



## limom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jen and Justin were together for a couple of years.  I think the biggest problem was that NY guy and an LA girl.


he comes across as so pretentious.


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> She gets giddy very easily...


She gets giddy about a man more than I get giddy about food.  And I eat a lot!


----------



## Grande Latte

newblonde said:


> I think she never stopped loving him.
> 
> But I also think Jen Anniston never stopped loving Brad. I keep thinking once his custody arrangements are finalized we’re going to hear that they are together. Neither has been in a serious relationship since their marriages broke up.



I completely agree. I think Jen needed to move on, so she did date and then move on to Justin. But at last, it's not meant to be. She's still in love with Brad. It's a curse. 

I hope they end up together too. But in some ways, Brad was never that "smitten" with Jen like Ben was with JLo. Have you seen the way he looks at her? That's a big difference.


----------



## Deleted 698298

newblonde said:


> I think she never stopped loving him.
> 
> But I also think Jen Anniston never stopped loving Brad. I keep thinking once his custody arrangements are finalized we’re going to hear that they are together. Neither has been in a serious relationship since their marriages broke up.


I’m a sucker for a fairytale but in this case I don’t think I’ll happen. Jen moved on to another level, she seems like a bossy (in a good sense), assertive, supportive and mature ‘aunt’…Brad seems like a stoner forever type. I don’t know I just don’t see them together.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> I completely agree. I think Jen needed to move on, so she did date and then move on to Justin. But at last, it's not meant to be. She's still in love with Brad. It's a curse.
> 
> *I hope they end up together too. But in some ways, Brad was never that "smitten" with Jen like Ben was with JLo. Have you seen the way he looks at her? That's a big difference.*


Visually, I understand why. She is not sexy nor attractive to look at. She has an absolutely terrific body though.
Plus Jenn seems too content and happy with her life. I don’t see her cater to a dude.
 Brad is boring and becomes whoever he is with. He has the personal of an amoeba, imho. So Jenn is better off without him and has moved on, imo.

JLo otoh is so over the top demonstrative with Ben, it is touching actually. I don’t get it. She has the ability to compartmentalize something fierce.


----------



## newblonde

Grande Latte said:


> I completely agree. I think Jen needed to move on, so she did date and then move on to Justin. But at last, it's not meant to be. She's still in love with Brad. It's a curse.
> 
> I hope they end up together too. But in some ways, Brad was never that "smitten" with Jen like Ben was with JLo. Have you seen the way he looks at her? That's a big difference.



Oh I agree Brad was never as in love as Jen. But I still think he might have enough feelings for her to give it another try after the drama of Angelina.

I think Jen is very attractive.  Angelina has gotten so skinny that to me she looks unhealthy. JMO


----------



## sdkitty

newblonde said:


> Oh I agree Brad was never as in love as Jen. But I still think he might have enough feelings for her to give it another try after the drama of Angelina.
> 
> I think Jen  is very attractive.  Angelina has gotten so skinny that to me she looks unhealthy. JMO


I think at the time Brad made that movie with Angie she was very beautiful and they made a striking couple.  Plus he seemed to be attracted to her humanitarian side.  So compared to the more sexual (seemingly) Angie, Jenn was not as exciting - more like the girl next door.  I think now if he looks back on it after the way Angelina has treated him, he might have some regrets.  But I don't think that means he and Jenn would have a do-over.

Jennifer is very rich, between Friends and all her endorsements.  I imagine she's sorry her two marriages didn't work out but she seems pretty happy from what I can tell.  She hasn't felt the need to go adopt a child (not that there's anything wrong with that) or go from one man to another like JLo.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Jennifer is very rich, between Friends and all her endorsements.  I imagine she's sorry her two marriages didn't work out but she seems pretty happy from what I can tell.  She hasn't felt the need to go adopt a child (not that there's anything wrong with that) or go from one man to another like JLo.


I just learned that her second marriage to Justin was not legal which is why we never heard details about the divorce.

Lopez is too thirsty these days for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I just learned that her second marriage to Justin was not legal which is why we never heard details about the divorce.
> 
> Lopez is too thirsty these days for me.


that's odd about jenn's marriage...wonder how and why
agree about Lopez....I'm not a fan.  I acknowledge she takes very good care of herself but she's not great talent IMO.  If looking great for your age was enough, why didn't Raquel Welch get more attention?  guess she wasn't promoting herself like JLo has been doing.


----------



## Swanky

I think Brad was into AJ because she was CRAZY!  Jen is not a classic beauty IMO, but she's seems sweet and fun...  more normal than a lot of other celebs and to me it makes her pretty.  I married my best friend, there's a lot to be said for having fun with your SO!


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> that's odd about jenn's marriage...wonder how and why
> agree about Lopez....I'm not a fan.  I acknowledge she takes very good care of herself but she's not great talent IMO.  If looking great for your age was enough, why didn't Raquel Welch get more attention?  guess she wasn't promoting herself like JLo has been doing.


It's like when couples get married out of the country, it's not legal in the States. They had a big party and made a commitment (lasted 2 years or so) and when they separated, there was no hassle.

Good point about  Raquel Welch.  She only did films and TV though... and Lopez has her hand in everything from films to dance to music, constant pap walks and skincare.  How is her skincare line doing, I wonder. Or is it a makeup line?


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> It's like when couples get married out of the country, it's not legal in the States. They had a big party and made a commitment (lasted 2 years or so) and when they separated, there was no hassle.
> 
> Good point about  Raquel Welch.  She only did films and TV though... and Lopez has her hand in everything from films to dance to music, constant pap walks and skincare.  How is her skincare line doing, I wonder. Or is it a makeup line?


she has her hands in everything and she's not great at anything - except keeping in shape and self-promotion (IMO of course)


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I think Brad was into AJ because she was CRAZY!  Jen is not a classic beauty IMO, but she's seems sweet and fun...  more normal than a lot of other celebs and to me it makes her pretty.  I married my best friend, there's a lot to be said for having fun with your SO!


I think Jennifer is pretty and has a great body.  Not exotic or as sexy as Angie was in her prime but today, maybe better than Angie


----------



## Grande Latte

Swanky said:


> I think Brad was into AJ because she was CRAZY!  Jen is not a classic beauty IMO, but she's seems sweet and fun...  more normal than a lot of other celebs and to me it makes her pretty.  I married my best friend, there's a lot to be said for having fun with your SO!



AJ was fierce and wild. Not to mention EXTREMELY beautiful at the time they met on set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. She reminds me a lot of Amber Heard. Extremely beautiful, sexy, could get ANY man she wants. And no fears.

Remember the incredible chemistry btw Brad and Angelina on that film? It was real....


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I think Jennifer is pretty and has a great body.  Not exotic or as sexy as Angie was in her prime but today, maybe better than Angie





Grande Latte said:


> AJ was fierce and wild. Not to mention EXTREMELY beautiful at the time they met on set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. She reminds me a lot of Amber Heard. Extremely beautiful, sexy, could get ANY man she wants. And no fears.
> 
> Remember the incredible chemistry btw Brad and Angelina on that film? It was real....


AJ was STUNNING when they hooked up, but now she’s scary skinny.  And cray cray.  (Always has been but even more now?)  Aniston has stability and maintained herself well, and I’ve never heard a single negative thing said about her by anyone.  Except maybe her own mother.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I think Brad was into AJ because she was CRAZY!  Jen is not a classic beauty IMO, but she's seems sweet and fun...  more normal than a lot of other celebs and to me it makes her pretty.  I married my best friend, there's a lot to be said for having fun with your SO!


Girl bye. If you were not beautiful, do you believe your best friend would have even noticed you?



Grande Latte said:


> AJ was fierce and wild. Not to mention EXTREMELY beautiful at the time they met on set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. She reminds me a lot of Amber Heard. Extremely beautiful, sexy, could get ANY man she wants. And no fears.
> 
> Remember the incredible chemistry btw Brad and Angelina on that film? It was real....


If you really think about it Brad is an opportunistic lover. Always hooking up upward. 
Pretty boy.
Angie is not as extreme as portrayed. It is part of her brand/mystique.
Is she eccentric? No doubt. But no more than the rest. 
It is those who are low key about it. That do the most.


----------



## LavenderIce

What do you think they're up to?









						Jennifer Lopez & Ben Affleck Pick Up Some Filming Equipment While Running Errands Together
					

See more pics here...




					www.justjared.com


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> AJ was STUNNING when they hooked up, but now she’s scary skinny.


Jolie had some serious operations - a preventive double mastectomy and preventive surgery to remove an ovary and fallopian tube.

 That could age a person, don't you think.  That stunning glow of youth is gone, maybe sooner than if she did not have the surgeries.


----------



## lulu212121

I think JLo and Ben can work because there will be no children between them. They can just focus on each other. 
Jen probably doesn't want to get back with Brad because of his younger children. Did he get custody arrangements worked out? I don't see her wanting to deal with all that.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Jolie had some serious operations - a preventive double mastectomy and preventive surgery to remove an ovary and fallopian tube.
> 
> That could age a person, don't you think.  That stunning glow of youth is gone, maybe sooner than if she did not have the surgeries.


Sure, but those surgeries don’t cause women to become that skinny either.  Most women complain of weight gain after menopause.  I think she’d look much better and even younger with 20 extra pounds.


----------



## Grande Latte

purseinsanity said:


> Sure, but those surgeries don’t cause women to become that skinny either.  Most women complain of weight gain after menopause.  I think she’d look much better and even younger with 20 extra pounds.



I think people deal with stress differently. Some gain weight, some lose weight. The surgeries which made her go into menopause immediately doesn't mean she has to gain weight. Menopause makes most women gain weight, but not all. I think it's just the way she's built. It's genetics.

My grandmother was scary skinny too. 

I just wish she's healthy for her children. She's all about her kids.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Sure, but those surgeries don’t cause women to become that skinny either.  Most women complain of weight gain after menopause.  I think she’d look much better and even younger with 20 extra pounds.


We have the same situation in my family. I am fat as heck and my cousins are all skinny!
Being a motherless daughter is something that few understand which is why I give her so much grace.
Plus people in the Village have nothing bad to say. Believe me they would talk.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> Being a motherless daughter


She was 32 when her mum died. What do you mean?
No offence, just want to understand.


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> She was 32 when her mum died. What do you mean?
> No offence, just want to understand.


I was 28. It is a void that can’t be explained.
Who do you turn to for mothering advice?
I have the gene. 
Women in my family die before 60.
It is an incredibly complex situation.
Anyways, it is a downer.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> I was 28. It is a void that can’t be explained.
> Who do you turn to for mothering advice?
> I have the gene.
> Women in my family die before 60.
> It is an incredibly complex situation.
> Anyways, it is a downer.



Okay, I get what you mean.
 
I was 12.


----------



## limom

Sferics said:


> Okay, I get what you mean.
> 
> I was 12.


So sorry.
Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Sferics

limom said:


> So sorry.
> Take good care of yourself.


Thank you and dito


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have no doubt that Angelina has an eating disorder.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Sure, but those surgeries don’t cause women to become that skinny either.  Most women complain of weight gain after menopause.  I think she’d look much better and even younger with 20 extra pounds.


Oh I agree.  Very skinny.  But something about the menopause thing took away a certain fetching appeal that was so unique to her.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Oh I agree.  Very skinny.  But something about the menopause thing took away a certain fetching appeal that was so unique to her.


Youth?


----------



## Swanky

AJ was scary skinny before her surgeries. 

For their kids sakes, I hope Bennifer 2.0 sticks this time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It looks like bennifer were making out while picking up their kids from school. Lol 
Let me see if I can find the article. I know she’s big on PDA. She was kissing him at the batting cages not that long ago when Emme was up at bat.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky said:


> AJ was scary skinny before her surgeries.
> 
> For their kids sakes, I hope Bennifer 2.0 sticks this time.


I would not bet any money on it


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> It looks like bennifer were making out while picking up their kids from school. Lol
> Let me see if I can find the article. I know she’s big on PDA. She was kissing him at the batting cages not that long ago when Emme was up at bat.


Here you go








						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck share a sweet kiss on the school run
					

The singer, 52, wrapped her arms around the actor, 49, as they shared an imitate moment before she pulled him in for a smooch.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jayne1

uhpharm01 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck share a sweet kiss on the school run
> 
> 
> The singer, 52, wrapped her arms around the actor, 49, as they shared an imitate moment before she pulled him in for a smooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


For the cameras! She loves that, but so does he.  The get off on it it seems.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> For the cameras! She loves that, but so does he.  The get off on it it seems.



This! I feel like every time they go out in public and do PDA’s it’s for the attention vs them just being genuinely in love.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jayne1 said:


> For the cameras! She loves that, but so does he.  The get off on it it seems.





pixiejenna said:


> This! I feel like every time they go out in public and do PDA’s it’s for the attention vs them just being genuinely in love.



And I am here for it. Bring it on Bennifer!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder if she froze any of her embroyos. I forgot when she said it if it was pre ARod or during that relationship, but on Ellen she said she’d like more kids.

Thank you for posting @uhpharm01! 
I think the PDA at school is OTT even for her. But whatever. She will do what she wants where she wants.


----------



## MidAtlantic

LavenderIce said:


> And I am here for it. Bring it on Bennifer!



Same. I'm always such a sucker for people that seem so into each other.


----------



## Jayne1

Just don't forget -- when Ben wanted that Oscar, he paraded his family, kids and all, _daily_ on pap walks. It stopped when he did that get academy award.

They use the paps for their purposes... although in this case, I think it's also a turn on for them.


----------



## MidAtlantic

Jayne1 said:


> Just don't forget -- when Ben wanted that Oscar, he paraded his family, kids and all, _daily_ on pap walks. It stopped when he did that get academy award.
> 
> They use the paps for their purposes... although in this case, I think it's also a turn on for them.



Don't burst my bubble!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Was she not at the Met last night? I didn’t see any pics. I’m surprised.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Was she not at the Met last night? I didn’t see any pics. I’m surprised.


No,








						Why Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Skipped the 2022 Met Gala
					

They were seen far from the Big Apple on Sunday.




					www.elle.com


----------



## LavenderIce

uhpharm01 said:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Skipped the 2022 Met Gala
> 
> 
> They were seen far from the Big Apple on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com



Here's the article:

Why Jennifer Lopez And Ben Affleck Skipped The 2022 Met Gala

BY ALYSSA BAILEY
MAY 3, 2022

Newly engaged Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck opted not to attend tonight's Met Gala despite being highly anticipated by fans to go. The couple, who have been house-searching in California, chose to remain on the West Coast. Lopez was silent on her social media today too, not adding any fuel to rumors she could show up at the New York City event. Lopez and Affleck were last photographed together on Sunday in Bel-Air at a home construction site.

Lopez and Affleck did have a Met Gala moment together inside the September 2021 gala though, although they posed on the red carpet separately.

Had they gone tonight, it would have been their first big red carpet event since they announced they got engaged again last month. It also would've been one of the clearest public looks Lopez has given of the green diamond ring Affleck gave her.

Lopez wrote in her On the JLo newsletter of the proposal, “Did you ever imagine your biggest dream could come true? Saturday night while at my favorite place on earth (in the bubble bath), my beautiful love got on one knee and proposed. I was taken totally off guard and just looked in his eyes smiling and crying at the same time trying hard to get my head around the fact that after 20 years this was happening all over again, I was quite literally speechless and he said, ‘is that a yes?’ I said YES of course that’s a YES.”

“I was smiling so big and tears were coming down my face, feeling so incredibly happy and whole,” she continued. “It was nothing fancy at all, but it was the most romantic thing I could’ve ever imagined...just a quiet Saturday night at home, two people promising to always be there for each other. Two very lucky people. Who got a second chance at true love.”


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks very nice here. I prefer her in not so revealing clothes.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow.


----------



## LavenderIce

She has the prettiest ugly cry. This looks good!


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Visually, I understand why. She is not sexy nor attractive to look at. She has an absolutely terrific body though.
> Plus Jenn seems too content and happy with her life. I don’t see her cater to a dude.
> Brad is boring and becomes whoever he is with. *He has the personal of an amoeba, imho.* So Jenn is better off without him and has moved on, imo.
> 
> JLo otoh is so over the top demonstrative with Ben, it is touching actually. I don’t get it. She has the ability to compartmentalize something fierce.



Agree with this. I watched him interviewed once. I think it was on Oprah. He was as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> I just learned that her second marriage to Justin was not legal which is why we never heard details about the divorce.
> 
> Lopez is too thirsty these days for me.



Didn't she claim at the time he committed fraud? Might have something to do with that?


----------



## MiniMabel

Grande Latte said:


> Wow.




This is heavily photoshopped/airbrushed.   It's a shame that people are not happy in their own skin and wish to look different i.e. younger.  For what purpose, really?   No-one can hold back the years and shouldn't be ashamed of getting older, it's a simple fact of life.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Grande Latte said:


> I think people deal with stress differently. Some gain weight, some lose weight. The surgeries which made her go into menopause immediately doesn't mean she has to gain weight. Menopause makes most women gain weight, but not all. I think it's just the way she's built. It's genetics.
> 
> My grandmother was scary skinny too.
> 
> I just wish she's healthy for her children. She's all about her kids.



I have noticed a common denominator in my friends who are past menopause (most of them) and scary skinny. They literally don't eat. I was kind of fascinated getting to know a person in my new town. We went out to eat and she eats a bowl of fruit or a small salad as her meals. She's skinny because she doesn't eat. I am married to an Italian and we are foodies. I would love to give up food. But I can't.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> She has the prettiest ugly cry. This looks good!



I can’t wait to see this!


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Didn't she claim at the time he committed fraud? Might have something to do with that?


Justin Theroux committed fraud?  How do you suppose?  Hadn't read that.

I read that they wanted the commitment, the party, the whatever... and when they divorce (as they do in Hollywood) no hassle.  Which is why we never learned the terms of the divorce.  They were never legally married.


----------



## MidAtlantic

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t wait to see this!



Same!  She's just such a force, whether or not she meets anyone's traditional definition of 'talented'.  A bit like Madonna in that way.  I find it fascinating.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes! Sometimes I get annoyed with her thirst bc she’s at such a level where she doesn’t need to try so hard, imo.  
I wonder how much of ARod was left on the cutting room floor. Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sleep is so important and that’s why peri menopause sucks! My hormones are wacky right now. Lol

Below’s article sounds like it was early on in her career.









						Jennifer Lopez opens up about panic attack brought on by exhaustion: 'I was so terrified I thought I was losing my mind'
					

"That's where my journey to wellness began," she said of the scary situation.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I have noticed a common denominator in my friends who are past menopause (most of them) and scary skinny. They literally don't eat. I was kind of fascinated getting to know a person in my new town. We went out to eat and she eats a bowl of fruit or a small salad as her meals. She's skinny because she doesn't eat. I am married to an Italian and we are foodies. I would love to give up food. But I can't.


I went to lunch with a skinny friend.  we both had the same thing (seared Ahi).  She basically didn't touch her food.  If she didn't want to eat, she should have just ordered a small salad or something rather than waste a relatively expensive meal.  I've found most skinny people do not eat much.  Maybe they eat a good amount sometimes but also "forget" to eat a lot of of the time.  Another skinny friend of mine will often eat no lunch or breakfast, just dinner.  And after a certain age, its not necessarily great to be really thin.  It's good for clothes but not so good for the face.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> I went to lunch with a skinny friend.  we both had the same thing (seared Ahi).  She basically didn't touch her food.  If she didn't want to eat, she should have just ordered a small salad or something rather than waste a relatively expensive meal.  I've found most skinny people do not eat much.  Maybe they eat a good amount sometimes but also "forget" to eat a lot of of the time.  Another skinny friend of mine will often eat no lunch or breakfast, just dinner.  And after a certain age, its not necessarily great to be really thin.  It's good for clothes but not so good for the face.



Thanks. You made me feel a lot better about the strawberry shortcake I just scarfed down.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> Thanks. You made me feel a lot better about the strawberry shortcake I just scarfed down.


yes, you don't want you face to fall due to being too skinny


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> yes, you don't want you face to fall due to being too skinny


That’s the saying right?…as you get older you have a make a choice…your a$$ or your face?!


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> That’s the saying right?…as you get older you have a make a choice…your a$$ or your face?!


in my case, it's the face or the tummy


----------



## chowlover2

I've been watching Selling Sunset and the women are sticks on that show. It did not deter me from eating strawberry shortcake either...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yup! I like to have my cake and it too. I’m trying to make better choices and work out more, but I love a good piece of chocolate or a delicious cake. Yum!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Yup! I like to have my cake and it too. I’m trying to make better choices and work out more, but I love a good piece of chocolate or a delicious cake. Yum!


Life is too short to starve yourself, IMO.


----------



## M_Butterfly

sdkitty said:


> I went to lunch with a skinny friend.  we both had the same thing (seared Ahi).  She basically didn't touch her food.  If she didn't want to eat, she should have just ordered a small salad or something rather than waste a relatively expensive meal.  I've found most skinny people do not eat much.  Maybe they eat a good amount sometimes but also "forget" to eat a lot of of the time.  Another skinny friend of mine will often eat no lunch or breakfast, just dinner.  And after a certain age, its not necessarily great to be really thin.  It's good for clothes but not so good for the face.


they do not eat (most of them)


----------



## M_Butterfly

I was watching the Devil wears Prada last night and laugh at the scene where Emily says that she does not eat all day and when she is ready to pass out she eats a cheese cube.  She was just one stomach flu from her ideal weight.


----------



## Angel1988

purseinsanity said:


> That’s the saying right?…as you get older you have a make a choice…your a$$ or your face?!



Even when you're younger, it's your boobs or your legs


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! Sometimes I get annoyed with her thirst bc she’s at such a level where she doesn’t need to try so hard, imo.
> I wonder how much of ARod was left on the cutting room floor. Lol



JLo works hard and loves harder. She created an empire.
But what I don't get is Heidi Klum these days.
*
*


----------



## LavenderIce

Say what you will about J-Lo's vocals, but have you heard Heidi?  However, I do see the parallels between these two. Career longevity. Maintaining their looks. They both work hard and love harder, as GL stated.^ Heidi has her own empire, if it can be called that with her lingerlie line and host/judge/EP duties on various shows. Not to mention she has Halloween on lock. I'd rather keep up with J Lo and Heidi and their tacky attention seeking antics over some other tacky people.


----------



## snibor

This got me to stop eating my chocolate pudding pie (even though I made it with skim milk). https://pagesix.com/2022/05/31/jennifer-lopez-sizzles-in-bikini-and-heels-summer-mode/


----------



## scarlet555

snibor said:


> This got me to stop eating my chocolate pudding pie (even though I made it with skim milk). https://pagesix.com/2022/05/31/jennifer-lopez-sizzles-in-bikini-and-heels-summer-mode/


DON'T SHOW ME THIS!  HOW IN THE WORLD... FINE... NO TO CHEESECAKE NO TO BUTTER PECAN NO TO FRENCH TOAST


----------



## lanasyogamama

chowlover2 said:


> I've been watching Selling Sunset and the women are sticks on that show. It did not deter me from eating strawberry shortcake either...





M_Butterfly said:


> they do not eat (most of them)




I stopped watching because my husband couldn’t take the insane lighting and ridiculousness of it all, but I heard that they’re skinnier than ever and that there’s a tremendous amount of Adderall involved. 





Grande Latte said:


> JLo works hard and loves harder. She created an empire.
> But what I don't get is Heidi Klum these days.
> *
> *




Heidi has always needed tons of attention. I remember Joan Rivers saying a million years ago that “Heidi would show up for the opening of an envelope.”


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL. I miss Joan Rivera.
My girl Heidi still goes clubbing like Tiesto.


----------



## Jayne1

snibor said:


> This got me to stop eating my chocolate pudding pie (even though I made it with skim milk). https://pagesix.com/2022/05/31/jennifer-lopez-sizzles-in-bikini-and-heels-summer-mode/


Her legs are never that long in her movies.  Even with heels.


----------



## Grande Latte

I never knew you find best lighting this way. Awesome. Live and learn!


----------



## MiniMabel

Grande Latte said:


> I never knew you find best lighting this way. Awesome. Live and learn!




Is she waiting for a bus, or hailing a cab?


----------



## Swanky

always mouth breathing lol


----------



## Jayne1

Open mouth red carpet posing!


----------



## snibor

Interesting. Sounds like halftime show was not so friendly…https://nypost.com/2022/06/09/jennifer-lopezs-halftime-doc-opens-tribeca-film-festival-2022/


----------



## Swanky

That’s ridic lol
Halftime is not historically one person anyhow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> That’s ridic lol
> Halftime is not historically one person anyhow.


I thought the same thing. Usually it’s more than one act. Or at least in recent years it’s been that way.
She then said they should have gotten 20min to both headline properly instead of the allotted 12min.
I never timed a headline performance so I can’t speak on time.


----------



## purseinsanity

snibor said:


> Interesting. Sounds like halftime show was not so friendly…https://nypost.com/2022/06/09/jennifer-lopezs-halftime-doc-opens-tribeca-film-festival-2022/


Sigh.  I am so sick of everything becoming racist.  (I’m not white, BTW!)  Is it really now turning into a “Latina” woman not getting respect??  Most recent half time shows have had multiple performers…this year’s had what?  Five?  Or is it more about one Latina’s huge ego and not wanting to share the stage?


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> That’s ridic lol
> Halftime is not historically one person anyhow.


Sorry just saw your post!


----------



## Swanky

I didn’t hear any performer complain this year… there were WAY more than 2. She doth protest too much.


----------



## LittleStar88

purseinsanity said:


> Sigh.  I am so sick of everything becoming racist.  (I’m not white, BTW!)  Is it really now turning into a “Latina” woman not getting respect??  Most recent half time shows have had multiple performers…this year’s had what?  Five?  Or is it more about one Latina’s huge ego and not wanting to share the stage?



No room for anyone else with her ego it seems. I had forgotten that she did a halftime show


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s getting a lot of backlash for her remarks. Even on twitter someone posted a side by side with Shakira and all her Grammy’s and JLO with a Nickelodeon sign. Dead!


----------



## Jayne1

JLo blew out her daughter's birthday cake candles.  The daughter was sitting right beside her - does she have asthma or something?


----------



## pixiejenna

That part was funny her daughter was shocked looking around like WTF just happened.


----------



## scarlet555

I don’t think she needed Shakira for the half time, but it is what it is.  Why be sour?  Again, imo her performance blew Shakira out of the waTer… I really wanted the opposite to happen, but you can’t deny JLO’s  super awesome performance.  Compared to JLO, ShakIra looked bloated and underwhelming compared to her normal self… Perez Hilton even thought Shakira was pregnant-not funny, but hey a girls got to eat….


----------



## meluvs2shop

While I do agree that JLO didn’t need to share the stage, (even tho that’s the trend for halftime show these days), I personally do not agree Shakira looked bloated. I love Shakira’s body. She’s petite yet nicely toned.


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> While I do agree that JLO didn’t need to share the stage, (even tho that’s the trend for halftime show these days), I personally do not agree Shakira looked bloated. I love Shakira’s body. She’s petite yet nicely toned.



Yeah, they could have done their respective performances "back to back", rather than together. There was no point in putting two divas together. It was sort of distracting.


----------



## Jayne1

JLo's ego is so big she thought she could get an Oscar for that stripper role?


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> While I do agree that JLO didn’t need to share the stage, (even tho that’s the trend for halftime show these days), I personally do not agree Shakira looked bloated. I love Shakira’s body. She’s petite yet nicely toned.


ITA.  If she looked “bloated”, I wouldn’t mind being bloated.  I remember when they were shaking their butts, thinking how much smaller Shakira’s was that JLo’s!


----------



## Grande Latte

I just don't think you should put two beautiful women together and have them do the same dance moves. It is when they are together, you notice their bodies are different and their energies are different. So it's distracting. Better if each did her own thing and be authentic.

This is not fashion runway, where all the models have similar body shapes and they are restricted to their catwalk moves. Half-Time is different.


----------



## Swanky

Funny no one says this about the men performers. . . I see no reason 2 females can't perform together, it never occurred to me to compare their bodies.
JLo is making the "women are b*tchy" stereotype true imo. 
How cool to be asked to perform, and I've never heard anyone else complain that they should've had the stage all to themselves.


----------



## Swanky

Just googled, I think Shakira looks great, I don't think JLo liked performing next to another beautiful Latina.


----------



## bisousx

I loved seeing both of them and don’t feel like one’s presence or performance took away from the other. It’s a shame Jlo feels that way.


----------



## Jayne1

Shakira looked fabulous!! Almost takes away from the other female on stage...


----------



## Mimmy

I am not sure what JLo hoped to gain by complaining about having to share time and the stage with Shakira. As I recall it was a very well received performance. Why bring this up now?

Shakira is also going through a painful relationship breakup with Gerard Piqué. It seems just unnecessarily hurtful to Shakira.


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> I am not sure what JLo hoped to gain by complaining about having to share time and the stage with Shakira. As I recall it was a very well received performance. Why bring this up now?
> 
> Shakira is also going through a painful relationship breakup with Gerard Piqué. It seems just unnecessarily hurtful to Shakira.


maybe JLo is insecure sharing the stage with a hot younger woman...I love Shakira.  I didn't see this performance so can't comment on that


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> I loved seeing both of them and don’t feel like one’s presence or performance took away from the other. It’s a shame Jlo feels that way.


ITA! I watched that halftime show bc I like both women and as a Latina myself I was excited to watch these two women demand the largest stage. I wished it was actually longer. Millions and millions of ppl tune in to watch the halftime show. I think JLo’s message got lost in translation bc she’s not getting much support on her thoughts.


----------



## Silverplume

Complaining is never a good look. 
Rich people complaining is even worse.


----------



## snibor

I’ve got a pretty sizable sneaker collection, some designer, but yes I bought these and have been wearing them this week.  JLo sneakers.  Lol!  Inexpensive but incredibly comfortable.  She’s got a shoe line at dsw.  Ha!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I watched her Netflix special! She’s definitely a hard worker. She even said, if she’s sick you wouldn’t even know it. You can tell she’s grateful and thankful for all that she has achieved and doesn’t take it for granted.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I dont think the documentary did her any favors. It was definitely put together as a PR piece intended to tell us what JLo wants us to think of her, but I’m not obliging. I agree with the others who said it was tacky to put in the parts complaining about the inclusion of Shakira. i think it was Benny Medina who said in the past they usually booked one performer and that person could choose to add others. Well if they didn’t choose to insult Shakira leaving those parts in I think a lot of people would have though JLo decided to add her. 
I also think it was a bad look to show how obsessed she was over good reviews for Hustlers. When she was reading the family texts about the Jets game and her reviews you could tell she was upset they went back to talking about the Jets. 
I also thought it was hilarious how the blurred out ARod and pretended he wasn’t around in that window of time. Throwing in old comments from Ben Affleck was a sign of desperation too.
All in all I think JLo wanted me to conclude that she’s a hard working woman tuned in to taking care of and leading people. What I took away instead is that she’s needy and in constant need of affirmation.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I dont think the documentary did her any favors. It was definitely put together as a PR piece intended to tell us what JLo wants us to think of her, but I’m not obliging. I agree with the others who said it was tacky to put in the parts complaining about the inclusion of Shakira. i think it was Benny Medina who said in the past they usually booked one performer and that person could choose to add others. Well if they didn’t choose to insult Shakira leaving those parts in I think a lot of people would have though JLo decided to add her.
> I also think it was a bad look to show how obsessed she was over good reviews for Hustlers. When she was reading the family texts about the Jets game and her reviews you could tell she was upset they went back to talking about the Jets.
> I also thought it was hilarious how the blurred out ARod and pretended he wasn’t around in that window of time. Throwing in old comments from Ben Affleck was a sign of desperation too.
> All in all I think JLo wanted me to conclude that she’s a hard working woman tuned in to taking care of and leading people. What I took away instead is that she’s needy and in constant need of affirmation.


I didn't see the show you're talking about but I think her biggest talent is taking care of herself so she looks youthful and fit.  and self-promotion.  Sorry I'm repeating myself but I don't think she is a great talent in singing, dancing or acting.  Just good, not great.  So she finally got a more serious role as a hooker rather than being in a rom com and that meant she was guaranteed to get an Oscar nom?


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> I didn't see the show you're talking about but I think her biggest talent is taking care of herself so she looks youthful and fit.  and self-promotion.  Sorry I'm repeating myself but I don't think she is a great talent in singing, dancing or acting.  Just good, not great.  So she finally got a more serious role as a hooker rather than being in a rom com and that meant she was guaranteed to get an Oscar nom?


She had a good PR team that floated Oscar buzz about her, and got writers to repeat it. Then, Jen started to believe the hype her team created.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jennifer Lopez introduced her child Emme using gender-neutral pronouns before they sang a duet at Dodger Stadium
					

The Independent reports Lopez said Emme is her "favorite duet partner of all time" at the Los Angeles Dodgers Foundation Blue Diamond Gala Thursday.




					www.yahoo.com
				




I find it interesting how many celebrities have children that are gender neutral (forgive me if I'm using the wrong term).  I haven't met too many people who personally identify as such and I live in very liberal Northern California.  It makes me wonder sometimes how many of these kids or celebrities actually are gender neutral, or are celebrities jumping on the bandwagon to seem more relatable?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LibbyRuth said:


> I dont think the documentary did her any favors. It was definitely put together as a PR piece intended to tell us what JLo wants us to think of her, but I’m not obliging. I agree with the others who said it was tacky to put in the parts complaining about the inclusion of Shakira. i think it was Benny Medina who said in the past they usually booked one performer and that person could choose to add others. Well if they didn’t choose to insult Shakira leaving those parts in I think a lot of people would have though JLo decided to add her.
> I also think it was a bad look to show how obsessed she was over good reviews for Hustlers. When she was reading the family texts about the Jets game and her reviews you could tell she was upset they went back to talking about the Jets.
> I also thought it was hilarious how the blurred out ARod and pretended he wasn’t around in that window of time. Throwing in old comments from Ben Affleck was a sign of desperation too.
> All in all I think JLo wanted me to conclude that she’s a hard working woman tuned in to taking care of and leading people. What I took away instead is that she’s needy and in constant need of affirmation.



It’s fascinating to me and I always say this: two ppl can watch the same thing and have a completely different experience. There’s no right or wrong just different perceptions.
I do remember while watching the documentary thinking a few things: 1) why even add Ben’s sound byte. It didn’t add anything to her story 2) I wasn’t sure why she did the doc. For what reason? What purpose did it serve? It wasn’t that entertaining.  3) I watched Hustlers and I don’t recall all the hype around it. Maybe bc my memory sucks, but I remember thinking while watching her Netflix special- Oscar?! Really?! Uhm, no. 4) it was very clear to me she did not want ARod in the doc. Like, at all. I think you only see the back of his head  once. Crazy, bc he was such a fixture in her life at the time. 5) Benny’s comments about the half time show seemed out of touch to me.

I like Jen even tho I sometimes cringe at what she does, but she’s in the public eye. I do agree with you now thinking back- she may need a constant atta girl. She’s exhausting to watch. God Bless her, but I have no desire to work that hard. I like living a quiet peaceful life too much.


----------



## prettyprincess

purseinsanity said:


> Jennifer Lopez introduced her child Emme using gender-neutral pronouns before they sang a duet at Dodger Stadium
> 
> 
> The Independent reports Lopez said Emme is her "favorite duet partner of all time" at the Los Angeles Dodgers Foundation Blue Diamond Gala Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how many celebrities have children that are gender neutral (forgive me if I'm using the wrong term).  I haven't met too many people who personally identify as such and I live in very liberal Northern California.  It makes me wonder sometimes how many of these kids or celebrities actually are gender neutral, or are celebrities jumping on the bandwagon to seem more relatable?


Emme’s cousin is trans so maybe she’s emulating her style?
My young cousins have told me that it has basically become a trend amongst tweens/teens to identify as trans/non-binary so as to not appear “basic.” 

I could be wrong, but the context in which JLO was using they/them didn’t seem to be about gender at all. It seemed like it was to surprise the audience about who the guest singer was.


----------



## Jayne1

Saw mention of this somewhere, so checked her Instagram - Father's Day tribute, but not to the father of her children... lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Saw mention of this somewhere, so checked her Instagram - Father's Day tribute, but not to the father of her children... lol



OMG, I thought that Guy Fieri had dyed his hair brown at first glance!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Typical narcissist.  It's not about what matters to her kids - it's about her.  If she's in love with a new man, then her kids have to adapt. JLo treats the father figure in her kids lives kind of like Bewitched producers treated Darren - you can pop any guy into the role and everything is fine.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m engaged and last year I did post on my FB pg something sappy about my fiancé on Father’s Day with no mention of my X lol. There’s something to be said about a person that truly makes someone else’s kid just as important as the person he or she is dating. While my post was no where near as sap as what JLO posted I can understand her sentiment. My X is there if I need him to pick up our dtr or bring her dinner etc., but he’s textbook narcissistic so to have someone like my fiancé is such a gift to both of us.


----------



## bagsforme

Since when have they ever just had one performer at the Super Bowl ?  Her ego is out of control.  Shakira should have said I want 12 min and you take 10 min.  The gum chewing like a cow really annoyed me.


----------



## sdkitty

bagsforme said:


> Since when have they ever just had one performer at the Super Bowl ?  Her ego is out of control.  Shakira should have said I want 12 min and you take 10 min.  The gum chewing like a cow really annoyed me.


very ungracious of her to complain about sharing the stage....in the other hand, constance wu, her co-star in Hustlers, was asked about Jennifer's lack of Oscar nom for that movie (on WWHL the other night).  She said Jennifer not only should have been nominated but should have won.  Gracious vs ungracious.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was surprised they chose two women with a similar fan base. Like if they had put her with a classic rock or rap act, it would have been more impactful.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bagsforme said:


> Since when have they ever just had one performer at the Super Bowl ?  Her ego is out of control.  Shakira should have said I want 12 min and you take 10 min.  The gum chewing like a cow really annoyed me.


The claim made by Benny in the documentary was that normally they choose one performer, and that person can choose to bring in additional people.  I have a hard time believing that some of the performers who've shared the stage for half time have done it by choice.


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> very ungracious of her to complain about sharing the stage....in the other hand, constance wu, her co-star in Hustlers, was asked about Jennifer's lack of Oscar nom for that movie (on WWHL the other night).  She said Jennifer not only should have been nominated but should have won.  Gracious vs ungracious.



 Please, this was delusion if she thinks she deserves a nom!  Constance Wu low key shading her with that polite oscar comment.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> Please, this was delusion if she thinks she deserves a nom!  Constance Wu low key shading her with that polite oscar comment.


you think so?
she seemed serious....who knows?  I do like constance and her career seems to be taking off


----------



## haute okole

People in LA and the industry CAN NOT STAND that self serving diva JLo or her fiancé. She did not win the Oscar for a reason.  No one likes her, no matter what she thinks of herself.  Do you ever wonder why there are SO MANY paparazzi pictures of her and Ben in a town where Gaga, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, etc... a myriad of bigger stars live?  Because she calls them and tells them where to find her.  Have you ever seen a picture of her looking real, with her real hair? Nope.  The only time I have seen her looking real was when her dune buggy broke down in the Hamptons.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> People in LA and the industry CAN NOT STAND that self serving diva JLo or her fiancé. She did not win the Oscar for a reason.  No one likes her, no matter what she thinks of herself.  Do you ever wonder why there are SO MANY paparazzi pictures of her and Ben in a town where Gaga, Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, etc... a myriad of bigger stars live?  Because she calls them and tells them where to find her.  Have you ever seen a picture of her looking real, with her real hair? Nope.


she is mostly a poser IMO.  For the life of me (sorry no offense here) I can't understand people being excited about her and ben getting back together, saying "I'm here for it"
The whole thing of her exposing her kids to man after man and him leaving a perfectly good wife....uugh


----------



## snibor

Three Jlo murals in NYC.   Lol. https://www.timeout.com/newyork/news/jennifer-lopez-murals-are-popping-up-all-over-nyc-062322


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> she is mostly a poser IMO.  For the life of me (sorry no offense here) I can't understand people being excited about her and ben getting back together, saying "I'm here for it"
> The whole thing of her exposing her kids to man after man and him leaving a perfectly good wife....uugh


I don’t know how anyone sees anything other than a middle aged chronic alcoholic who is able to pull it together long enough to make a movie now and again.


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t know how anyone sees anything other than a middle aged chronic alcoholic who is able to pull it together long enough to make a movie now and again.


He hits me the way Prince Harry does, a smelly sleaze ball.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t know how anyone sees anything other than a middle aged chronic alcoholic who is able to pull it together long enough to make a movie now and again.


I haven't seen any surveys but I don't think the general public dislikes him as much as the people here on the PF.  Personally, I think he has more talent than his Jennifer does


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ben’s kid somehow backed up a Lamborghini into another car at a car dealer.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Ben’s kid somehow backed up a Lamborghini into another car at a car dealer.



Why is his 10 year old "driving"?


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> I didn't see the show you're talking about but I think her biggest talent is taking care of herself so she looks youthful and fit.  and self-promotion.  Sorry I'm repeating myself but I don't think she is a great talent in singing, dancing or acting.  Just good, not great.  So she finally got a more serious role as a hooker rather than being in a rom com and that meant she was guaranteed to get an Oscar nom?



Shakira was the one who shined, much more charismatic and the one you just want to look at. It seemed to me JLo was kind of "second".
On the other hand: But who would not be afraid to be compared to Shakira? 



I don't know if there was drama between them?
Seems like a good example of how misinformation spreads? She has never said anything negative about Shakira. She was mad at the Super Bowl sponsors for letting TWO Latinas do the job that one mediocre guy does on the halftime show and get all the spotlight.


----------



## TC1

Ben looks like he's scolding the adults..not the 10 year old


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Ben looks like he's scolding the adults..not the 10 year old


well, he let the kid drive right?  so how could he scold him
really silly....I've heard of kids driving at that age out in the country, but driving a very expensive car in a car lot? stupid


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> well, he let the kid drive right?  so how could he scold him
> really silly....I've heard of kids driving at that age out in the country, but driving a very expensive car in a car lot? stupid


I didn't see if he "let" anyone drive..or the kid just ended up putting the car in gear


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I didn't see if he "let" anyone drive..or the kid just ended up putting the car in gear


IDK....I assumed he allowed it.  If the kid did it on his own, then he def should have been in trouble


----------



## meluvs2shop

Since no one was hurt I’m gonna state the obvious. JLO looks completely unfazed by the entire situation. Like she don’t even care.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'd like to think this would not have happened under Jen Garner's watch. What timing after J Lo's Father's Day post.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Since no one was hurt I’m gonna state the obvious. JLO looks completely unfazed by the entire situation. Like she don’t even care.


guess if it's not about her.....


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I didn't see if he "let" anyone drive..or the kid just ended up putting the car in gear


Whether he let the kid drive or not, the child should be reprimanded, not everyone else.  Just shows how entitled celebrities think they are!


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> Whether he let the kid drive or not, the child should be reprimanded, not everyone else.  Just shows how entitled celebrities think they are!


That’s why the kids all turn out so delightful!


----------



## Grande Latte

Don't know where else to post this. Garner is really fit and looks like an incredibly disciplined person. She would be the strict mom.


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> Don't know where else to post this. Garner is really fit and looks like an incredibly disciplined person. She would be the strict mom.



She seems like a great mom and a good person.  Who else would drop off their alcoholic ex husband at rehab?  It takes somewhat of a good heart and caring about your kids to treat their father with respect.  That's more than I can say about him, blaming her for his drinking.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m a Garner fan! She seems pretty down to earth considering her access, fame and money. I love her cooking videos!


----------



## pixiejenna

meluvs2shop said:


> Since no one was hurt I’m gonna state the obvious. JLO looks completely unfazed by the entire situation. Like she don’t even care.



Not her kid so she doesn't care.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Not her kid so she doesn't care.


That's gross.  If you're marrying a guy with kids, you need to care about them too, and vice versa.


----------



## A bottle of Red

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m a Garner fan! She seems pretty down to earth considering her access, fame and money. I love her cooking videos!


I feel bad for her, trying to raise healthy stable kids. But then they go to their dad & jlo and well....


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> That's gross.  If you're marrying a guy with kids, you need to care about them too, and vice versa.


Maybe less so in the length of her marriages. (Kidding)


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m wondering how Ben’s kids are warming up to her. She’s the total opposite of their mother. Always in super high platforms and dolled up to the nines.
Blended families can be very tricky to navigate especially when you have both sets of parents involved. Her situation with ARod appeared ideal with his kids being close to Jen and her kids too.


----------



## bag-princess

Ben Affleck's son Samuel, 10, appears to back Lamborghini into BMW
					

According to TMZ, Samuel 'put the Lambo in reverse,' at which point the vehicle made contact with the front driver's end of a white BMW that was parked behind it.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m wondering how Ben’s kids are warming up to her. She’s the total opposite of their mother. Always in super high platforms and dolled up to the nines.


Since this is Hollywood, I wouldn't be surprised if, at a certain age, they like having an A-lister dating their father. Doors can open for them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Since this is Hollywood, I wouldn't be surprised if, at a certain age, they like having an A-lister dating their father. Doors can open for them.


After I posted I was on IG and saw JLO holding Samuel’s hand, taking his pic near exotic cars and even rubbing his back. I was like, okay. The universe answered my question.


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Ben Affleck's son Samuel, 10, appears to back Lamborghini into BMW
> 
> 
> According to TMZ, Samuel 'put the Lambo in reverse,' at which point the vehicle made contact with the front driver's end of a white BMW that was parked behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



This takes _you break it, you buy it_ to a whole different level. I would have been grounded


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know! We are talking a Lambo here. Not just a regular car or even an expensive car at that. This is another level of expense/lux. Way more than 100k. Like 3x more.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Since this is Hollywood, I wouldn't be surprised if, at a certain age, they like having an A-lister dating their father. Doors can open for them.


you don't think ben is an A-lister?


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> you don't think ben is an A-lister?



I imagine he’s more dad and semi-uncool in their pre-teen offspring minds.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> you don't think ben is an A-lister?


Yes, I do... with more qualifications than their mother.

I wonder if Hollywood kids learn to value A list parents or step-parents. Now _two_ A listers--- their future is secure.


----------



## Sferics

I'm always happy to see untouched pictures of celebrities - not to be spiteful, but take the pressure off,
how women should and _could_ look - if they do everything one could think about.
Over time the subconscious takes the filtered images for real, although everybody knows, they're not.
JLo is a very attractive woman, but she also looks human, if not filtered.
She has access to the best treatments and surely gets them, nevertheless she looks approximately her age.
And that's a good thing, because no one should think, any cosmetic procedure or plastic surgery would let one look twenty-nine again.
She would, if she could.
(and I would probably, too^^)


----------



## MiniMabel

Sferics said:


> I'm always happy to see untouched pictures of celebrities - not to be spiteful, but take the pressure off,
> how women should and _could_ look - if they do everything one could think about.
> Over time the subconscious takes the filtered images for real, although everybody knows, they're not.
> JLo is a very attractive woman, but she also looks human, if not filtered.
> She has access to the best treatments and surely gets them, nevertheless she looks approximately her age.
> And that's a good thing, because no one should think, any cosmetic procedure or plastic surgery would let one look twenty-nine again.
> She would, if she could.
> (and I would probably, too^^)
> 
> View attachment 5439906




Her real life picture looks million miles away from the usual photo-shopped ones.  I wouldn't have even recognised this to be her, to be honest. 

How old is she here?  I think, as Sferics says, she looks ordinary and human in this photo which is as it should be; aging is not a disease and anyone who can get to a good age should be grateful considering all that's going on in the world today and how many people have their lives cut short far too soon. A wrinkle or a grey hair isn't a death sentence or a cause to run helter-skelter for the plastic surgeon's office.


----------



## sdkitty

MiniMabel said:


> Her real life picture looks million miles away from the usual photo-shopped ones.  I wouldn't have even recognised this to be her, to be honest.
> 
> How old is she here?  I think, as Sferics says, she looks ordinary and human in this photo which is as it should be; aging is not a disease and anyone who can get to a good age should be grateful considering all that's going on in the world today and how many people have their lives cut short far too soon. A wrinkle or a grey hair isn't a death sentence or a cause to run helter-skelter for the plastic surgeon's office.


I'm a bit disturbed to see relatively young women (30's) getting botox and fillers.  I'm talking about regular women, not entertainers, not wealthy.  I just don't see the need.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I'm a bit disturbed to see relatively young women (30's) getting botox and fillers.  I'm talking about regular women, not entertainers, not wealthy.  I just don't see the need.




i agree!  and i don't know if it's just me but i alway think that this is just going to make things happen that are not even a problem yet.   you know like calling things into existence and actually making it happen.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i agree!  and i don't know if it's just me but i alway think that this is just going to make things happen that are not even a problem yet.   you know like calling things into existence and actually making it happen.


the things that bother me about my face wouldn't be fixed with those products
I think this is all a result of the celeb culture/internet
I can spot a woman with plumped lips a mile away and I don't think it's attractive.  Well maybe if it's done in a more subtle way I wouldn't notice but when I woman is 60+ with fish lips it's pretty obvious


----------



## scarlet555

What I don’t understand is the concept I’m hearing, young ppl get Botox to prevent aging process… that’s a load of bs…. People in their 20-30’s are ‘advise’ Botox for this reason?  WTF?


----------



## Swanky

Botox can be used as a preventative in younger people, yes.  They use it moderately to prevent the lines that you'll later be trying to soften/erase.


----------



## scarlet555

if you freeze say the muscles of your forehead, those muscles still receive signals to frown, and if they are prevented from frowning, won’t they logically work harder to frown??  so when the botox wear off, won’t your muscles have been enhanced, grown, been more larger and pronounced from the time you Freezed the muscles but the signals continued to do their work?


----------



## lulu212121

scarlet555 said:


> if you freeze say the muscles of your forehead, those muscles still receive signals to frown, and if they are prevented from frowning, won’t they logically work harder to frown??  so when the botox wear off, won’t your muscles have been enhanced, grown, been more larger and pronounced from the time you Freezed the muscles but the signals continued to do their work?


I had read that somewhere a few years ago. I also read that after a few years it doesn't work as well for a person.


----------



## chowlover2

The thing with Botox and fillers is that plastic skin look you get in time. If you start in your 20''s, how will they look at 40-50?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i agree!  and i don't know if it's just me but i alway think that this is just going to make things happen that are not even a problem yet.   you know like calling things into existence and actually making it happen.


I had one woman the other day tell me she went to a party and had filler injected to make her cheekbones look better or something like that.  She also has huge implants so I guess she's not into looking natural.  sweet girl - 36.  I don't agree with what she's doing but this is what she likes.


----------



## Annawakes

I watched her documentary last night.  I don’t dislike her.  What I got from her comment that it was stupid to have two entertainers for halftime is that logistically it’s near impossible to fit everything and everybody in in half the allotted time.  

I didn’t really see her being annoyed at having to share the stage with Shakira; it seemed to me she was annoyed at having to put together a show (the biggest show of her life) with the additional constraints of doing it with another performer (any performer).  Not that she likes to have the whole stage to herself, it was just so logistically complicated for such a big show in a very short time.

She did look natural and her age most of the documentary, which I thought was nice.

It seems to me she works very hard and doesn’t give up.  I like that.


----------



## LavenderIce

I watched Marry Me last night. (It's on Prime now.) Her character seemed very much like her in regards to love in that she seems to have an attitude of take a leap of faith, why not? And, don't give up.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I watched Marry Me last night. (It's on Prime now.) Her character seemed very much like her in regards to love in that she seems to have an attitude of take a leap of faith, why not? And, don't give up.


she can't go a minute without a man...unfair to her kids IMO


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she can't go a minute without a man...unfair to her kids IMO




i think that is much more of what it is than a "never give up" attitude.  some women still think they have to have a man in their life to be happy and truly be considered successful by people no matter how much money/great career they have.


----------



## Sferics

lulu212121 said:


> I had read that somewhere a few years ago. I also read that after a few years it doesn't work as well for a person.



I do Botox at the glabella since about seventeen years...works perfectly.


----------



## scarlet555

Sferics said:


> I do Botox at the glabella since about seventeen years...works perfectly.


So good to know!  I always wondered how people do!  Thank you for your honesty….


----------



## nicole0612

scarlet555 said:


> if you freeze say the muscles of your forehead, those muscles still receive signals to frown, and if they are prevented from frowning, won’t they logically work harder to frown??  so when the botox wear off, won’t your muscles have been enhanced, grown, been more larger and pronounced from the time you Freezed the muscles but the signals continued to do their work?


In my experience it is the opposite. I have only had Botox a few times, and each time it lasts about 2 years for me, even though the actual treatment only lasts ~4 months, because it teaches the muscles how to rest in a relaxed state. I only get a new treatment when my natural “concentration” 11 lines come back after my muscles stop being relaxed as a default. This muscle retraining is much more useful for me than the actual treatment.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sferics said:


> I'm always happy to see untouched pictures of celebrities - not to be spiteful, but take the pressure off,
> how women should and _could_ look - if they do everything one could think about.
> Over time the subconscious takes the filtered images for real, although everybody knows, they're not.
> JLo is a very attractive woman, but she also looks human, if not filtered.
> She has access to the best treatments and surely gets them, nevertheless she looks approximately her age.
> And that's a good thing, because no one should think, any cosmetic procedure or plastic surgery would let one look twenty-nine again.
> She would, if she could.
> (and I would probably, too^^)
> 
> View attachment 5439906


Well, at least we now know she’s telling the truth about not using Botox. 
She looks more youthful and fresh faced without the cakey makeup.


----------



## pasdedeux1

scarlet555 said:


> if you freeze say the muscles of your forehead, those muscles still receive signals to frown, and if they are prevented from frowning, won’t they logically work harder to frown??  so when the botox wear off, won’t your muscles have been enhanced, grown, been more larger and pronounced from the time you Freezed the muscles but the signals continued to do their work?


This isn’t how this works physiologically. A muscle that is prevented from moving cannot grow in size as it is the strain that creates growth. The “signal” is received but the muscle is paralyzed so the signal simply does nothing. There is no “extra hard” frowning because nothing happened when the signal got there.


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky said:


> Botox can be used as a preventative in younger people, yes.  They use it moderately to prevent the lines that you'll later be trying to soften/erase.


It can be counterproductive to start too young though. I remember seeing studies that showed that prolonged use of Botox atrophies the muscles which can cause sagging.


----------



## Sferics

prettyprincess said:


> Well, at least we now know she’s telling the truth about not using Botox.
> She looks more youthful and fresh faced without the cakey makeup.


I don't think, she does not use Botox


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she uses Botox and fillers in moderation, they're not magic on untouched close up pics!


----------



## scarlet555

prettyprincess said:


> It can be counterproductive to start too young though. I remember seeing studies that showed that prolonged use of Botox atrophies the muscles which can cause *sagging*.



Yes I have heard, sagging due to muscle atrophy which makes you look older, but prefer to hear from people who actually are long time users.  I know they did studies in twins, and the one receiving regular botox actually looked younger.  Also wondered if those with extreme use of botox had more sagging issues.   

But it is addicting I have heard, so it's easy to forget moderation... 

I didn't care about JLO using fillers or botox, until she claimed the magic olive oil cream for anti aging...


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Anyone remember the movie Death Becomes Her? This conversation reminds me of that


----------



## A1aGypsy

scarlet555 said:


> Yes I have heard, sagging due to muscle atrophy which makes you look older, but prefer to hear from people who actually are long time users.  I know they did studies in twins, and the one receiving regular botox actually looked younger.  Also wondered if those with extreme use of botox had more sagging issues.
> 
> But it is addicting I have heard, so it's easy to forget moderation...
> 
> I didn't care about JLO using fillers or botox, until she claimed the magic olive oil cream for anti aging...



I have an acquaintance who did Botox forever and stopped after a cancer scare. She went from looking fresh faced to haggard in a matter of months. It was and still is jarring when I see her. Wrinkles everywhere. Her doc said that things can go south pretty quick once you stop but she is in her early forties and looks like she is in her seventies. So, I’m certainly not an expert but something happened.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> I have an acquaintance who did Botox forever and stopped after a cancer scare. She went from looking fresh faced to haggard in a matter of months. It was and still is jarring when I see her. Wrinkles everywhere. Her doc said that things can go south pretty quick once you stop but she is in her early forties and looks like she is in her seventies. So, I’m certainly not an expert but something happened.



that sounds horrible to have that happen! How do you keep from staring and looking shocked?


----------



## A1aGypsy

bag-princess said:


> that sounds horrible to have that happen! How do you keep from staring and looking shocked?



It’s really hard. She is super sweet and completely sensitive to it so I try really hard not to be a jerk. But I am not exaggerating to say it is startling.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> It’s really hard. She is super sweet and completely sensitive to it so I try really hard not to be a jerk. But I am not exaggerating to say it is startling.




she is lucky to have you as her good friend.      i saw a HS friend not long ago that had gastric bypass surgery - she was not obese but "pleasingly plump" as my mom used to say.   pretty girl but she obviously wanted to be smaller and you know how people sometimes look after the surgery when the weight starts to fall off.  she looked almost deathly ill and it startled me too.  thank goodness i had seen her pic on FB so i knew what she would look like when i ran into her.


----------



## scarlet555

A1aGypsy said:


> I have an acquaintance who did Botox forever and stopped after a cancer scare. She went from looking fresh faced to haggard in a matter of months. It was and still is jarring when I see her. Wrinkles everywhere. Her doc said that things can go south pretty quick once you stop but she is in her early forties and looks like she is in her seventies. So, I’m certainly not an expert but something happened.


Thanks, for the info, some of the logic for getting Botox to prevent looking old was hard for me to understand…. Not everyone will have the same reaction, but thanks for the update.  

In regards to JLO, I’ve seen her shiny forehead at times and wrinkly at others, which makes me think she uses it in moderation.  But she does not smoke or drink and perhaps that’s her ‘olive oil’ for good skin.


----------



## prettyprincess

scarlet555 said:


> Thanks, for the info, some of the logic for getting Botox to prevent looking old was hard for me to understand…. Not everyone will have the same reaction, but thanks for the update.
> 
> In regards to JLO, I’ve seen her shiny forehead at times and wrinkly at others, which makes me think she uses it in moderation.  But she does not smoke or drink and perhaps that’s her ‘olive oil’ for good skin.


Shiny skin isn’t always necessarily from Botox. Anyone that has a good skincare routine will be shiny. That’s the actual goal of Ab skincare, to hydrate so much that you get something called glass skin or the “chok chok” look.


----------



## scarlet555

prettyprincess said:


> Shiny skin isn’t always necessarily from Botox. Anyone that has a good skincare routine will be shiny. That’s the actual goal of Ab skincare, to hydrate so much that you get something called glass skin or the “chok chok” look.


Sign me up lol… seriously will be looking up ab skincare.


----------



## prettyprincess

scarlet555 said:


> Sign me up lol… seriously will be looking up ab skincare.


It is the absolute BEST! Its the most transformative skincare approach I’ve ever used, and I’ve used it all. I used to use all the “medical grade” stuff from my derm, but I can honestly say the Asian approach is the most effective for me.


----------



## Jayne1

A1aGypsy said:


> I have an acquaintance who did Botox forever and stopped after a cancer scare. She went from looking fresh faced to haggard in a matter of months. It was and still is jarring when I see her. Wrinkles everywhere. Her doc said that things can go south pretty quick once you stop but she is in her early forties and looks like she is in her seventies. So, I’m certainly not an expert but something happened.


Sudden weight loss can wreak havoc on the face (on some people) - that's my experience.

Not everyone but for some, a plumper face looks pretty and youthful.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Sudden weight loss can wreak havoc on the face (on some people) - that's my experience.
> 
> Not everyone but for some, a plumper face looks pretty and youthful.


It's the old saying!  As you get older, it's your a$$ or your face.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Sudden weight loss can wreak havoc on the face (on some people) - that's my experience.
> 
> Not everyone but for some, a plumper face looks pretty and youthful.


I’ve said this before: my future SIL is very tall & thin. However, even in her late 40s she was blessed with full face and looks so young and youthful and not at all old (I know 40s is not old) or “too thin.”  It just works and she looks great. Whereas other ppl at her age when they are that skinny their face looks too taut yet with deep lines. I hope what I’m trying to say makes sense. Lol


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I’ve said this before: my future SIL is very tall & thin. However, even in her late 40s she was blessed with full face and looks so young and youthful and not at all old (I know 40s is not old) or “too thin.”  It just works and she looks great. Whereas other ppl at her age when they are that skinny their face looks too taut yet with deep lines. I hope what I’m trying to say makes sense. Lol


You are making sense... also, if someone with a lovely full face has a rapid weight loss, the skin sags quickly. But it also can fill up again if that person gains some weight back.


----------



## A1aGypsy

No weight loss. She actually gained weight during COVID. I tell you, it is the oddest thing.


----------



## scarlet555

OMG heard these two got married in Vegas last night…


----------



## Addicted to bags

scarlet555 said:


> OMG heard these two got married in Vegas last night…


I wish them good luck


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scarlet555 said:


> OMG heard these two got married in Vegas last night…


I think she's awesome and hope it works out for them. I expected a big wedding with all the designer touches so it's surprising they went the Vegas route.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think she's awesome and hope it works out for them. I expected a big wedding with all the designer touches so it's surprising they went the Vegas route.


I watched Marry Me and kind of felt it was almost autobiographical. Maybe a Vegas wedding is a good way to start a new, successful marriage. At least they don't have to deal with the stress of the huge designer wedding.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yup! Bennifer lives on. I knew he wouldn’t jilt her twice. I have wondered if Garner thought she always came in 2nd even tho she too provided a stable life and the mother of his kids.









						Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Get Married in Las Vegas
					

Lopez and Affleck tied the knot three months after she announced their engagement.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## prettyprincess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think she's awesome and hope it works out for them. I expected a big wedding with all the designer touches so it's surprising they went the Vegas route.


I hope they still have a ceremony. I want to see the dress.


----------



## south-of-france

Congratulations to the couple!

Apparently she changed her name to Jennifer Affleck.


----------



## Addicted to bags

south-of-france said:


> Congratulations to the couple!
> 
> Apparently she changed her name to Jennifer Affleck.


Wow she did? That's big and a good sign it will last. I don't understand why she wants or needs marriage but hey I'm really rooting for her to have her happy ending with a husband, kids, and very successful career.


----------



## LavenderIce

A recovering addict with a gambling problem got married in Vegas? This is going to end well.  However, with how messy and thirsty these two are, they just might make it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow she did? That's big and a good sign it will last. I don't understand why she wants or needs marriage but hey I'm really rooting for her to have her happy ending with a husband, kids, and very successful career.


An interview from 2003, the 1st time they were engaged, has surfaced and she mentioned then she would be changing her name to Affleck. She stuck to the original plan I guess!


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow she did? *That's big and a good sign it will last.* I don't understand why she wants or needs marriage but hey I'm really rooting for her to have her happy ending with a husband, kids, and very successful career.




it's just a name - it won't matter.   takes much more than that to make a marriage last and especially a celebrity marriage.


----------



## pixiejenna

This is surprising in a few levels. This was very under the radar which is very unlike them. Also surprised by her taking his last name she didn’t do that in any of her 3 previous marriages. I wonder if they will have a second wedding?


----------



## LavenderIce

Are these actual wedding pics?


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> it's just a name - it won't matter.   takes much more than that to make a marriage last and especially a celebrity marriage.


Of course it will take more than a name change. But I think it's the first time in her previous 3 marriages she's changed her name. I'm saying it's simply a sign of good possibilities.


----------



## Rouge H

Wishing them both much happiness and longevity.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I could be wrong but I thought she took Marc Anthony’s name while they were married.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Showing off her new wedding band. Surprised it’s a simple band. I love plain wedding bands and wore mine often, but can’t picture her wearing one. Yet here she is showing it off on her IG page. 
Congrats to the couple!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jennifer Lopez Shares Pics, Video & Story of Ben Affleck Vegas Marriage
					

Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez say "I do" in Sin City ... the couple is married, and tying the knot in the desert of Nevada no less.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## DeMonica

Congrats! I hope it would last longer than the last time. If she was willing to give him a second chance, it must be love. She looks happy.


----------



## Suncatcher

Congratulations to her. Everyone wants to find love and happiness, and she appears to have both!


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I could be wrong but I thought she took Marc Anthony’s name while they were married.




you're not wrong - she did!


----------



## ceemee

I’m surprised they did a Vegas wedding & a drive-thru at that. Wish them well but I have doubts on how long it will last. Ben has way too many issues to make a relationship work.


----------



## skyqueen

I got married to my second ex-husband at The Little White Chapel/Las Vegas. The windows all had bars on the inside…should have been an omen! Good luck to the newlyweds…


----------



## Jayne1

All this is quite sweet really...


----------



## Swanky

Funny, my daughter and her friends are there too lol

I think they’re both hot messes, but they have kids and I wish them all the happiness.


----------



## Grande Latte

skyqueen said:


> I got married to my second ex-husband at The Little White Chapel/Las Vegas. The windows all had bars on the inside…should have been an omen! Good luck to the newlyweds…


If you hated the bars, why did you tie the knot at The Little White Chapel? Hahaha. Maybe you're a romantic after all. 

I wish them well. I think they had enough of wedding planning and just decided on the spur of the moment Las Vegas.

She looks great though. Like 20 years didn't do anything to her, she still looks the same!

Beginning of the video shows a clip of Jennifer and Ben getting ready in the bathroom.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## arnott

I wonder if she's just changing her last name to Affleck legally but will keep her original name as her stage name?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

She looks beautiful and I am wishing her happiness (though I'm still bitter about that Marc Anthony divorce  ) but I do question her choice of husband. Like, Ben's a project.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous. So happy for them! I agree with her that love is patient


----------



## duna

I can't believe she's wearing white with a veil aswell, after several marriages and over 50 years old


----------



## gelbergirl

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She looks beautiful and I am wishing her happiness (though I'm still bitter about that Marc Anthony divorce  ) but I do question her choice of husband. Like, Ben's a project.



I feel vindicated!  I was sooo depressed years ago when they cancelled their first wedding a broke up.
Congrats to these two!


----------



## prettyprincess

duna said:


> I can't believe she's wearing white with a veil aswell, after several marriages and over 50 years old


Why shouldn’t she? Most brides aren’t virgins when they get married, and they wear white. Should only 25 year olds be allowed to wear veils?? 

Clearly Jennifer doesn’t subscribe to weird ageist limitations.


----------



## duna

prettyprincess said:


> Why shouldn’t she? Most brides aren’t virgins when they get married, and they wear white. Should only 25 year olds be allowed to wear veils??
> 
> Clearly Jennifer doesn’t subscribe to weird ageist limitations.


I just think that young brides wear white and older ones, especially having been married before don't wear white, at least in my part of the world....but to each their own!


----------



## Antonia

prettyprincess said:


> Why shouldn’t she? Most brides aren’t virgins when they get married, and they wear white. Should only 25 year olds be allowed to wear veils??
> 
> Clearly Jennifer doesn’t subscribe to weird ageist limitations.


Ditto this!


----------



## skyqueen

Grande Latte said:


> If you hated the bars, why did you tie the knot at The Little White Chapel? Hahaha. Maybe you're a romantic after all.
> 
> I wish them well. I think they had enough of wedding planning and just decided on the spur of the moment Las Vegas.
> 
> She looks great though. Like 20 years didn't do anything to her, she still looks the same!
> 
> Beginning of the video shows a clip of Jennifer and Ben getting ready in the bathroom.



LOL! You don't realize there are bars until you're sitting, inside, waiting (along with 6-8 other couples) to get married by the Rev. Charlotte Richards. Mind you...this was in 1988, no drive-up, yet. Although the huge billboard stating "JOAN COLLINS WAS MARRIED HERE" should have been another clue...she had just gone through a nasty divorce!
Tacky, yet fun and makes for some good stories


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m getting a weird vibe from this, it doesn’t seem like her style.  I feel like she wanted to lock it down and not take the time to plan a big thing.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m getting a weird vibe from this, it doesn’t seem like her style.  I feel like she wanted to lock it down and not take the time to plan a big thing.




i think it is hilarious that everyone is trying to rationalize and celebrate yet another marriage of hers and thinks that THIS is the real one!  5 years if that long.  doesn't matter what her last name is or what color she wore.


----------



## prettyprincess

duna said:


> I just think that young brides wear white and older ones, especially having been married before don't wear white, at least in my part of the world....but to each their own!


Yea, I’ve heard that before. A previously married woman will wear off white/beige, but I think those are outdated traditions.


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> I can't believe she's wearing white with a veil aswell, after several marriages and over 50 years old


right and getting married in that little vegas chapel but wearing the veil over her face...wonder if they will have another wedding or reception so she can do it up big


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m getting a weird vibe from this, it doesn’t seem like her style.  I feel like she wanted to lock it down and not take the time to plan a big thing.


It seemed a bit rushed for me, but hey, lock it down and do the party later I guess...  still it shouldn't be this hard to marry someone, no ultimatum in my book, you want it or you don't. No F!@k games, play with someone else...


----------



## prettyprincess

scarlet555 said:


> It seemed a bit rushed for me, but hey, lock it down and do the party later I guess...  still it shouldn't be this hard to marry someone, no ultimatum in my book, you want it or you don't. No F!@k games, play with someone else...


Rushed?? Girl, she waited 20 years for this lol


----------



## Jayne1

duna said:


> I can't believe she's wearing white with a veil aswell, after several marriages and over 50 years old


And kids!  lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m getting a weird vibe from this, it doesn’t seem like her style.  I feel like she wanted to lock it down and not take the time to plan a big thing.


She wanted to look timeless and elegant, hence the detraction from her norm.  And she also wanted to make a statement - hence mosing in w/ the regulars - albiet stylists, hermes in tow


----------



## scarlet555

hermes_lemming said:


> She wanted to look timeless and elegant, hence the detraction from her norm.  And she also wanted to make a statement - hence mosing in w/ the regulars - albiet stylists, hermes in tow


LOL I thought you said, timeless and 'elephant'....  and looking at your avatar, it seemed to make sense...


----------



## Grande Latte

skyqueen said:


> LOL! You don't realize there are bars until you're sitting, inside, waiting (along with 6-8 other couples) to get married by the Rev. Charlotte Richards. Mind you...this was in 1988, no drive-up, yet. Although the huge billboard stating "JOAN COLLINS WAS MARRIED HERE" should have been another clue...she had just gone through a nasty divorce!
> Tacky, yet fun and makes for some good stories


Hahaha. I bet you have LOTS of good stories.

I _*almost *_got married in Las Vegas and would have picked Little White Chapel and a different man! It almost happened, but didn't. Or else, I wouldn't have married my current husband.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck to Celebrate Marriage with Big Party in Georgia
					

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck might've gone low-key by exchanging vows in Vegas ... but they're still taking things up to A-list level with a big private party to celebrate their love.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## rose60610

When you're on wedding #4 (but who's counting?) I'm glad they didn't have a big extravaganza.  Well, at least not yet. Best wishes to them.


----------



## purseinsanity

skyqueen said:


> I got married to my second ex-husband at The Little White Chapel/Las Vegas. The windows all had bars on the inside…should have been an omen! Good luck to the newlyweds…


We got married there too, at the drive through!  And no, we weren't drunk  .  We were moving across the country and had our two Alaskan Malamutes with us, one of whom had severe separation anxiety.  They were our witnesses.  We had a bunch of tourists videotaping us.  I wish I'd asked one of them to send me a copy!  This was 26 years ago before iPhones.  DH says they should remove Michael Jordan and Joan Collins' name off their sign, since they're both now divorced, and put ours up there.


----------



## Grande Latte

I like how she picked this hairstyle for the Vegas wedding from way back when she first started dating Ben. Top half pulled back adding height, and the ends blowned out giving us volume and movement. She looks sweet.


----------



## arnott

Wish Ben had shaved for the wedding.  Not a fan of the beard.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> We got married there too, at the drive through!  And no, we weren't drunk  .  We were moving across the country and had our two Alaskan Malamutes with us, one of whom had severe separation anxiety.  They were our witnesses.  We had a bunch of tourists videotaping us.  I wish I'd asked one of them to send me a copy!  This was 26 years ago before iPhones.  DH says they should remove Michael Jordan and Joan Collins' name off their sign, since they're both now divorced, and put ours up there.


Is one of those dogs the one in your avatar?


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Is one of those dogs the one in your avatar?


No.  We got him after our oldest passed away


----------



## LittleStar88

She looks really beautiful and happy. I hope the best for them both!


----------



## skyqueen

Grande Latte said:


> Hahaha. I bet you have LOTS of good stories.
> 
> I _*almost *_got married in Las Vegas and would have picked Little White Chapel and a different man! It almost happened, but didn't. Or else, I wouldn't have married my current husband.


As I always say...God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> Wish Ben had shaved for the wedding.  Not a fan of the beard.


But that’s his signature lewk!


----------



## lanasyogamama

This made me laugh


----------



## CobaltBlu

Good for them.  Maybe he has been a hot mess because he knew she was The One and he messed it up. 
Maybe they are each other's "media naranja..."  Meh. It happens.


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> When you're on wedding #4 (but who's counting?) I'm glad they didn't have a big extravaganza.  Well, at least not yet. Best wishes to them.


see post above - big party.  How much do you want to bet she wears a white gown and veil over her face?


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> see post above - big party.  How much do you want to bet she wears a white gown and veil over her face?


 LOL I would, even after my 5th wedding, not there yet but I would, b/c hey, guess what?  It's my wedding... I get what I want


----------



## Antonia

scarlet555 said:


> LOL I would, even after my 5th wedding, not there yet but I would, b/c hey, guess what?  It's my wedding... I get what I want


Exactly!!!!


----------



## LittleStar88

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck Visit Paris after Las Vegas Wedding
					

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck visit Paris after their Las Vegas wedding.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## scarlet555

Honeymoon with the kids?  Hmmm
I remember when Jennifer Aniston honeymooned with her then husband Justin Theroux and her friends…. Look at them now…


----------



## lanasyogamama

scarlet555 said:


> Honeymoon with the kids?  Hmmm
> I remember when Jennifer Aniston honeymooned with her then husband Justin Theroux and her friends…. Look at them now…


Well the kids didn’t get to come to the wedding, so maybe this was to make them feel involved.


----------



## charlottawill

scarlet555 said:


> Honeymoon with the kids?  Hmmm
> I remember when Jennifer Aniston honeymooned with her then husband Justin Theroux and her friends…. Look at them now…


That was a different situation. Jen and Ben can do daytime activities with the kids to help them bond as a blended family, and then have couple time at night. The kids are old enough to be left alone at the hotel with a supervising adult. I doubt anyone twenty years ago would have envisioned this. I wish them well.


----------



## A1aGypsy

lanasyogamama said:


> Well the kids didn’t get to come to the wedding, so maybe this was to make them feel involved.


I think two of them were there and acted as witnesses


----------



## scarlet555

Jmo but children have no place on a Honeymoon trip, I would only bring people to MY honeymoon if I don’t want to be with the partner like an arranged marriage where I wants t happy for example.  With children I call it a family vacation, she got a quickie wedding, and now a family vacation… ok…
My understanding is that during the honeymoon no matter how many times you get one, is for an intimate acquaintances… don’t know how that’s possible with kids around or friends for that matter… 
Maybe I don’t know what honeymoons are anymore.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A1aGypsy said:


> I think two of them were there and acted as witnesses


I’m happy to hear that!


----------



## charlottawill

scarlet555 said:


> Jmo but children have no place on a Honeymoon trip, I would only bring people to MY honeymoon if I don’t want to be with the partner like an arranged marriage where I wants t happy for example.  With children I call it a family vacation, she got a quickie wedding, and now a family vacation… ok…
> My understanding is that during the honeymoon no matter how many times you get one, is for an intimate acquaintances… don’t know how that’s possible with kids around or friends for that matter…
> Maybe I don’t know what honeymoons are anymore.


I hear you. Babymoons have been a thing for a while, now maybe it's familymoons? And I have a feeling they've gotten the intimate acquaintance thing out of the way already


----------



## Rouge H

One thing that I’ve noticed on these recent pictures is Ben look distressed and unhappy….smile..you’d look better!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> Honeymoon with the kids?  Hmmm
> I remember when Jennifer Aniston honeymooned with her then husband Justin Theroux and her friends…. Look at them now…



What does this have to do with anything though?


----------



## Grande Latte

Rouge H said:


> One thing that I’ve noticed on these recent pictures is Ben look distressed and unhappy….smile..you’d look better!


Yeah, I've noticed it too.

I think Ben is happy when he is with Lopez in private, but I don't think he likes the paparazzi or he hasn't gotten used to it. Hence the distressed look. Maybe one day he will learn to "tolerate" them. 

Oh, btw, I'm getting myself some pale colored nail polish too. Hahaha.     

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...clutch-hands-head-dinner-Paris-honeymoon.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

@Grande Latte re the pale polish look I’m loving the Hailey Beiber trend I’m seeing on socials. It’s eye catching and even something I can do on my own at home. 

If he’s not smiling anymore maybe he should tear out a page of their own history book and say to his new wife, “hey can we just lay low and not call the paps for everything or try to be more discreet.” I mean, making out on bench in a public park this past week is not discreet. If anything it’s attention whoring. At their level of success they don’t need ALL the ATTENTION. Then again, I think that fuels her. Perhaps she’s insecure? I never thought that until now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> the things that bother me about my face wouldn't be fixed with those products
> I think this is all a result of the celeb culture/internet
> I can spot a woman with plumped lips a mile away and I don't think it's attractive.  Well maybe if it's done in a more subtle way I wouldn't notice but when I woman is 60+ with fish lips it's pretty obvious


Fish lips are really ugly. 
I saw a young(late teens?) woman with huge fish lips and thought,  WHYYYYY???


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> @Grande Latte re the pale polish look I’m loving the Hailey Beiber trend I’m seeing on socials. It’s eye catching and even something I can do on my own at home.
> 
> If he’s not smiling anymore maybe he should tear out a page of their own history book and say to his new wife, “hey can we just lay low and not call the paps for everything or try to be more discreet.” I mean, making out on bench in a public park this past week is not discreet. If anything it’s attention whoring. At their level of success they don’t need ALL the ATTENTION. Then again, I think that fuels her. Perhaps she’s insecure? I never thought that until now.


Agreed, these photos are weird, do they need more attention, making out all over in public and having Ben photograph her while she is being photographed, it’s too much! There’s a new pic of Ben sleeping on a cruise down the Seine, he’s exhausted!  Ha!


----------



## sdkitty

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, these photos are weird, do they need more attention, making out all over in public and having Ben photograph her while she is being photographed, it’s too much! There’s a new pic of Ben sleeping on a cruise down the Seine, he’s exhausted!  Ha!


esp considering their ages....they are not kids and should act like adults....keep the affection in the BR


----------



## charlottawill

sdkitty said:


> esp considering their ages....they are not kids and should act like adults....keep the affection in the BR



Handholding is fine at any age, but not making out on a park bench.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rethinking his new life made him exhausted. 
Plus those middle aged naps are a real thing. Lol

Photo by Hollywood Life:


----------



## charlottawill

meluvs2shop said:


> Rethinking his new life made him exhausted.
> Plus those middle aged naps are a real thing. Lol
> 
> Photo by Hollywood Life:
> 
> View attachment 5574387


Geez Jen, give the guy a break. It's 2022, not 2002.


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> @Grande Latte re the pale polish look I’m loving the Hailey Beiber trend I’m seeing on socials. It’s eye catching and even something I can do on my own at home.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just noticed the pale polish look on several celebrities on Instagram. I haven't made the connection to Hailey Beiber. But thanks for the tip. I will follow her now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grande Latte said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I just noticed the pale polish look on several celebrities on Instagram. I haven't made the connection to Hailey Beiber. But thanks for the tip. I will follow her now.


I love that look! Especially when she does the “natural look.” It’s modern yet still fresh & clean which is one of my favorite looks for nails.

So many good pics and even videos on IG if you look up Hailey Bieber nails. I do the top pic often but I’m going to try the bottom pic which is more natural with soft glitter. I need to find the polish she is using there.


----------



## Sferics

meluvs2shop said:


> I love that look! Especially when she does the “natural look.” It’s modern yet still fresh & clean which is one of my favorite looks for nails.
> 
> So many good pics and even videos on IG if you look up Hailey Bieber nails. I do the top pic often but I’m going to try the bottom pic which is more natural with soft glitter. I need to find the polish she is using there.
> 
> View attachment 5574460
> View attachment 5574461


Seems like I'm so old and uncool, for me this look never was gone 


What I found : "The base is the Strong Gel Base Coat from OPI. This is followed by a layer of OPI white gel nail polish in the color Funny Bunny and to seal, a layer of OPI Stay Shiny Top Coat. And then the twist: To give the white gel manicure its magical shimmer, she then rubs a chrome effect powder from OPI in the color "Tin Man Can" onto her nails with a small sponge. Another layer of the shiny top coat completes the look"

I will just use one of my old nail polishs - should do the trick^^


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I am usually not a fan of glitter polishes. That’s the one I want to try. White is a tried and true for summer and you are right, it’s not new.
It’s the shimmery white that’s “new” to me bc I usually don’t gravitate towards those polishes.

Thanks @Sferics! I’m trying what you found. Maybe purchasing it today. Too hot to be outside today. Lol


----------



## Grande Latte

Red dress and white nails. I think this is the look I'm really digging now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ that red dress is gorgeous! Anyone know who’s it from?


----------



## lanasyogamama

He looks awful. Yikes.


----------



## bisbee

scarlet555 said:


> LOL I would, even after my 5th wedding, not there yet but I would, b/c hey, guess what?  It's my wedding... I get what I want


I agree!  I didn’t wear white at my second wedding…I wore a green suit!  Our main concern was to make sure our guests were served delicious food…and that is what happened!  My son had just given me a wonderful gift days before…he and his wife were expecting my first grandchild..who was born on my birthday and is now 17!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> He looks awful. Yikes.


He’s definitely not aging well. And typically, imo, men that age are HOT! lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rouge H said:


> One thing that I’ve noticed on these recent pictures is Ben look distressed and unhappy….smile..you’d look better!


I noticed that too. Perhaps the media attention is bothering him? She looks beaming, but for him it's on a whole other level with JLo then it was with Jennifer Garner. Media attention (apparently) was a main reason they gave for splitting the first time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lanasyogamama said:


> Well the kids didn’t get to come to the wedding, so maybe this was to make them feel involved.


They did. She wrote about their involvement on her page and the chapel people mentioned the kids, too.

"And this time around, love includes the couple’s five children. The _Hustlers_ star brought her 14-year-old twins Max and Esme, who she shares with ex-husband Marc Anthony, along to witness the event while Affleck brought his three kids, Violet, 16, Seraphina, 13, and Samuel, 10, who he shares with ex-wife Jennifer Garner, along as well.
And they did more than just watch their parents get married. They were the official photographers of the event."


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hope I’m wrong, but this seems just like the first time, where she’s much more into the situation than he is. What’s next, another chicken dinner with Diane Sawyer?


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> I hope I’m wrong, but this seems just like the first time, where she’s much more into the situation than he is. What’s next, another chicken dinner with Diane Sawyer?


Welllllll I do see Juicy tracksuits trying to make a comeback. So anything is possible.  Haha


----------



## LittleStar88

meluvs2shop said:


> Welllllll I do see Juicy tracksuits trying to make a comeback. So anything is possible.  Haha



I loved the Juicy tracksuit days. If they made them like they used to, I would still be wearing them!

Back in the 2000's, I had a purple J Lo Sweetface tracksuit. Take me baaaaaack!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

My daughter is always looking at a pic of me in baby pink juicy pants and asking why I didn’t keep them. I’ve told her a million times that I wore them the entire time I was pregnant with her and they were beyond worn out!!


----------



## charlottawill

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I noticed that too. Perhaps the media attention is bothering him? She looks beaming, but for him it's on a whole other level with JLo then it was with Jennifer Garner. Media attention (apparently) was a main reason they gave for splitting the first time.


Maybe he decided that being with her was important enough to him to put up with the media attention that she thrives on. It's kind of funny, because Jen Garner was involved in getting legislation passed in CA to prevent the paps from stalking her and her kids when they are out in public.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> My daughter is always looking at a pic of me in baby pink juicy pants and asking why I didn’t keep them. I’ve told her a million times that I wore them the entire time I was pregnant with her and they were beyond worn out!!


I had so many different colors. I wish I kept the black and navy set. Funny you say that.  My dtr asks me repeatedly, are you sure you don’t have a pair left in any of the storage bins? Yes, honey I’m sure. Sorry. 
Dtr: ugh with eye roll


----------



## Shopgirl1996

meluvs2shop said:


> Welllllll I do see Juicy tracksuits trying to make a comeback. So anything is possible.  Haha



I still want one! HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ that red dress is gorgeous! Anyone know who’s it from?


It's by Reformation. It looks red in the picture of JLo wearing it but the colour is a hot pink.








						Stassie Dress
					

For that thing this weekend. Shop the Stassie Dress from Reformation, a midi length dress featuring a halter neck tie and a center front keyhole design.




					www.thereformation.com


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> He looks awful. Yikes.


He sure does, not how you should look after marrying the love of your life. I am waiting to see how long he puts up with these pap walks...


----------



## LavenderIce

Ben is having to put up with the pap walks for their honeymoon and her birthday. How much longer after that? I just hope behind the scenes, they are doing right for their families.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Perhaps it's his gift to her.  For a wedding gift and birthday gift, he wrapped up some hand made coupons that she can turn in anytime she wishes entitling her to a pap stroll.  Maybe he was sweet and even drew pretty flowers on the coupons!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gift coupons.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you People for giving me what Ben and Jen are selling:









						All the Romantic Photos From Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck's Paris Getaway
					

After getting married in Las Vegas on July 16, Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck have been vacationing in Paris, France. See all the romantic pictures from their getaway




					people.com


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ that red dress is gorgeous! Anyone know who’s it from?


Here's the red dress. Quite affordable too!
https://ca.style.yahoo.com/jennifer-lopez-reformation-dress-151102912.html


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> esp considering their ages....they are not kids and should act like adults....keep the affection in the BR


They are adults only chronologically. They are still babies emotionally.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lanasyogamama said:


> He looks awful. Yikes.


He looks like he has a sunburn.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> They are adults only chronologically. They are still babies emotionally.


maybe this is what she has - as far as Ben, he didn't do this before he got with her

Histrionic personality disorder (HPD) is a mental health condition marked by unstable emotions, a distorted self-image and an overwhelming desire to be noticed. People with HPD often behave dramatically or inappropriately to get attention.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> maybe this is what she has - as far as Ben, he didn't do this before he got with her
> 
> Histrionic personality disorder (HPD) is a mental health condition marked by unstable emotions, a distorted self-image and an overwhelming desire to be noticed. People with HPD often behave dramatically or inappropriately to get attention.


I have family members with HPD traits(not diagnosed professionally). It's torture to be around them.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> I have family members with HPD traits(not diagnosed professionally). It's torture to be around them.


IDK if this is what she has but I googled person craving constant attention and got that.
Seems to me that's what her life is about.  She loves her kids but has no problem introducing man after man into their lives.
and all the recent PDA


----------



## south-of-france

LittleStar88 said:


> I loved the Juicy tracksuit days. If they made them like they used to, I would still be wearing them!
> 
> Back in the 2000's, I had a purple J Lo Sweetface tracksuit. Take me baaaaaack!!!





lanasyogamama said:


> My daughter is always looking at a pic of me in baby pink juicy pants and asking why I didn’t keep them. I’ve told her a million times that I wore them the entire time I was pregnant with her and they were beyond worn out!!





Shopgirl1996 said:


> I still want one! HAHAHA!!!!



I recently got one! However, there are some polyester ones which are atrocious quality. Mine is still mostly cotton!

Back to topic, Mr A really looks tired! I hope he‘s ok.


----------



## TC1

FWIW Pam & Gela sold Juicy in 2013 for 195 mill. The quality will never be the same as the OG.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> FWIW Pam & Gela sold Juicy in 2013 for 195 mill. The quality will never be the same as the OG.


I remember I got my first set at Barneys!


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is ME tho. Lol


----------



## scarlet555

meluvs2shop said:


> This is ME tho. Lol
> View attachment 5576332


Hahaha


----------



## arnott

So this answers my question.  She will keep Jennifer Lopez professionally:


----------



## Swanky

Too much. Exhausting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ugh. I remember that guy that interviewed  her back in 02. He kept going in circles with the same type of questions. Reminded me of sleezy Matt Lauer and the other one that’s just as sleazy, but his name escapes me atm. Bill something?


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> Ugh. I remember that guy that interviewed  her back in 02. He kept going in circles with the same type of questions. Reminded me of sleezy Matt Lauer and the other one that’s just as sleazy, but his name escapes me atm. Bill something?


Billy Bush?


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Billy Bush?


That’s it! Thx!


----------



## snibor

First husband wishes them well but doesn’t think it will last. Interesting read. https://pagesix.com/2022/07/31/jenn...k-wont-last-first-husband-ojani-noa-predicts/


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> First husband wishes them well but doesn’t think it will last. Interesting read. https://pagesix.com/2022/07/31/jenn...k-wont-last-first-husband-ojani-noa-predicts/








yes, it's all about the attention for her....can Ben sustain the level of adulation she requires...maybe for a few years, not forever IMO


----------



## south-of-france

Last night she was in Capri for the Unicef Gala.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Yes, I didn’t see her entire performance but did see her outfit. Also, Benny Medina was saying a toast on a yacht it looked like and he made sure he said, Mrs. Affleck in case you needed confirmation. She blushed. She loves attention that’s for sure.


----------



## Grande Latte

Since we're on the subject of attention seeking beautiful celebrities in JLo's age bracket, I thought I would bring up these two. To me, JLo almost seems prudish. Hahaha.


----------



## LavenderIce

Beautiful and attention seeking in her age bracket, yes. They do it through IG, J Lo does it through her IG music videos (her music video for Booty in particular) and pap strolls.


----------



## south-of-france

^Heidi Klum  but yes they have beautiful bodies!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ Yup. Def pap strolls for JLO
But dang Heidi. Lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> Since we're on the subject of attention seeking beautiful celebrities in JLo's age bracket, I thought I would bring up these two. To me, JLo almost seems prudish. Hahaha.



I don't care if that's Heidi Klum or not.  Unless I'm her gynecologist with a speculum, I don't _*EVER*_ need a crotch shot.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those two are EXTREMELY THIRSTY!!


----------



## Grande Latte

purseinsanity said:


> I don't care if that's Heidi Klum or not.  Unless I'm her gynecologist with a speculum, I don't _*EVER*_ need a crotch shot.


I agree. Which is why I was shocked it turned up on my Instagram feed. I don't know why she's doing this with all her fame, fortune, and success. Imagine her kids being mortified.


----------



## purseinsanity

Grande Latte said:


> I agree. Which is why I was shocked it turned up on my Instagram feed. I don't know why she's doing this with all her fame, fortune, and success. Imagine her kids being mortified.


The only time a child needs to see that anatomy on its own mother is when it's literally just born.  Once and done.


----------



## MiniMabel

Grande Latte said:


> Since we're on the subject of attention seeking beautiful celebrities in JLo's age bracket, I thought I would bring up these two. To me, JLo almost seems prudish. Hahaha.




Why?  I honestly do not understand the desperation of these people to show off their body parts. Are they that insecure that they live for "likes"?  Open legs, though, there really are no words.  A p*rn site would be a better location if that's the type of attention she needs. Her children, and surely anyone who's linked to her, won't know where to look, they'll be conscious of the unedifying display.  I don't understand such behaviour at all.


----------



## LittleStar88

Beautiful estate!









						Ben Affleck, Jennifer Lopez Celebrating Wedding With Party This Weekend
					

Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez are having their big wedding party celebration this weekend at his Georgia home, TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

LittleStar88 said:


> Beautiful estate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck, Jennifer Lopez Celebrating Wedding With Party This Weekend
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez are having their big wedding party celebration this weekend at his Georgia home, TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Wow. He’s had that home for 20 years and they were supposed to marry there the first time around? Talk about a full circle moment. 
I wonder what ties he has to Ga they he kept the home for so long. It’s beautiful. I’d love to see the inside.


----------



## chowlover2

It is a stunning home! I just wonder why he doesn't happy in any pics. He has been with J Lo before, plus he knows exactly how she rolls. I don't get it, he should be on cloud 9.


----------



## meluvs2shop

He always came across as a pr*ck to me. Maybe others can chime in that live in the LA area. I am not surprised by his RBF. But you are right, she loves the paps. So he should just get used to it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chowlover2 said:


> It is a stunning home! I just wonder why he doesn't happy in any pics. He has been with J Lo before, plus he knows exactly how she rolls. I don't get it, he should be on cloud 9.


If you Google some of his images with Jen G. he looks miserable most of the time, even when they seemed happy. Perhaps he just has resting .. sullen face.


----------



## Mrs.Z

They are getting married in Georgia….in August …..around what appears to be a marshy area….hello Mosquitoes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

No wedding pics, yet? Let me see what I can find.


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> No wedding pics, yet? Let me see what I can find.


A bunch of articles on wedding in ny post. Here’s one.  https://nypost.com/2022/08/20/jennifer-lopez-and-ben-affleck-married-again/

Edit..here’s a better link with all the articles.  https://nypost.com/tag/jennifer-lopez/


----------



## meluvs2shop

Thanks @snibor! Some of the photos I was going to share are aerial so hard to see. Best to go to a link for now. 

Supposedly, Garner was invited but declined to go. I don’t blame her for not going but it was nice she was invited.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Thanks @snibor! Some of the photos I was going to share are aerial so hard to see. Best to go to a link for now.
> 
> Supposedly, Garner was invited but declined to go. I don’t blame her for not going but it was nice she was invited.
> View attachment 5594873


Of course she is wearing a long veil at her fourth wedding


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t even wear a veil to my wedding and that was my first marriage! But I know every bride is different and that was me being different.


----------



## snibor

meluvs2shop said:


> Thanks @snibor! Some of the photos I was going to share are aerial so hard to see. Best to go to a link for now.
> 
> Supposedly, Garner was invited but declined to go. I don’t blame her for not going but it was nice she was invited.
> View attachment 5594873


I read Ben’s younger brother did not attend and they were supposedly close.  Sounds strange to me.


----------



## CobaltBlu

There are some aerial shots of the estate in this article. And some interior pictures also for you @meluvs2shop  .  








						Radiant JLo in white dress kisses Ben Affleck on wedding day
					

Stunning photos obtained by DailyMail.com the celebrity couple known as 'Bennifer' smooching as they hold their second wedding ceremony with loved ones on Saturday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Her veil, I am LOL.


----------



## rose60610

Comment from another site: JLo has gone through more men than General Custer's Seventh Cavalry. 

She can do what she wants, but another white traditional wedding dress for a fourth wedding when you're in your 50's?  I think she likes getting married more than being married.


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> Comment from another site: JLo has gone through more men than General Custer's Seventh Cavalry.
> 
> She can do what she wants, but another white traditional wedding dress for a fourth wedding when you're in your 50's?  I think she likes getting married more than being married.


she wants everything and more....more material things, more money, more love, more public attention


----------



## purly

meluvs2shop said:


> He’s definitely not aging well. And typically, imo, men that age are HOT! lol



I just wonder if he's on the bottle again. There was that big to do about how JLo helped him quit, but now he looks a little scary. I hope he's seeing a doctor.


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> I read Ben’s younger brother did not attend and they were supposedly close.  Sounds strange to me.


Yeah I read this yesterday and thought it was weird.  https://www.tmz.com/2022/08/20/casey-affleck-not-attending-brother-ben-wedding-party/


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. That Georgia property is unreal! It's like a dream. 
I'd love to be invited to a wedding in a place like that so I can bask in the beautiful view and architecture. WOW!!!


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> Of course she is wearing a long veil at her fourth wedding


It also looks like a white wedding gown.


----------



## White Orchid

snibor said:


> I read Ben’s younger brother did not attend and they were supposedly close.  Sounds strange to me.


Not if he thinks the whole thing is OTT.


----------



## White Orchid

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. That Georgia property is unreal! It's like a dream.
> I'd love to be invited to a wedding in a place like that so I can bask in the beautiful view and architecture. WOW!!!


Agreed.  _Until_ you learn of its history.


----------



## snibor

More from the brother. “Casey Affleck shared a heartwarming post welcoming his new sister-in-law Jennifer Lopez to the family Sunday night after missing his brother Ben Affleck and Lopez’s Georgia wedding.”








						Casey Affleck shares post welcoming Jennifer Lopez to the family
					

“Welcome to the family. Get ready for some real dysfunction! Kidding. I am kidding,” he posted. “Jen, you are a gem. We love you so much!!! ❤️”




					nypost.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

CobaltBlu said:


> There are some aerial shots of the estate in this article. And some interior pictures also for you @meluvs2shop  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiant JLo in white dress kisses Ben Affleck on wedding day
> 
> 
> Stunning photos obtained by DailyMail.com the celebrity couple known as 'Bennifer' smooching as they hold their second wedding ceremony with loved ones on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her veil, I am LOL.


Thanks!


purly said:


> I just wonder if he's on the bottle again. There was that big to do about how JLo helped him quit, but now he looks a little scary. I hope he's seeing a doctor.


Helped him quit what? Drinking again?


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> she wants everything and more....more material things, more money, more love, more public attention


If that’s the case sadly this wedding is doomed. That means they both have an addictive personality and that will combust. Although Im engaged to my x bf from college after many years apart -just like JLO- I do believe, in most cases an x is an x for a reason.


----------



## skyqueen

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  _Until_ you learn of its history.











						Controversial past of Jennifer Lopez, Ben Affleck’s ‘plantation-style’ wedding venue
					

In 2015, Ben Affleck tried to suppress details about Benjamin Cole, a relative on his mother’s side who owned several slaves in Chatham County.




					pagesix.com


----------



## purly

meluvs2shop said:


> Helped him quit what? Drinking again?



Yes. There was that whole drama about how Jen Garner and the kids "made" him drink and how JLo helped him heal.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Damn, this is not a good pic of Ben! He does look drunk  or it’s a shot caught in a bad moment 









						Ben Affleck Looking Exhausted After Wedding Weekend in Georgia — TMZ
					

Ben Affleck needs a nap -- at least that much is obvious from these photos of him on the road in Georgia ... where the dude looks absolutely drained post-wedding weekend.




					apple.news


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hope it’s just a bad picture which we can all take. 
I think I read they had barrels of whiskey delivered. I hope that’s not true especially for someone that struggles with alcohol.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope it’s just a bad picture which we can all take.
> I think I read they had barrels of whiskey delivered. I hope that’s not true especially for someone that struggles with alcohol.


people do like to drink at weddings
I recall a friend of mine had a reception where they just had a hosted bar for cocktail hour and not for the actual reception....a lot of people left early


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes, you’re right. Ppl do tend to drink and enjoy themselves at weddings. I love weddings! I don’t know tho, bc I’m not in his position, but if I struggled I wouldn’t order barrels of whiskey. However, I’m not them and I have no one to impress. They are going to do what they want and how they want.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes, you’re right. Ppl do tend to drink and enjoy themselves at weddings. I love weddings! I don’t know tho, bc I’m not in his position, but if I struggled I wouldn’t order barrels of whiskey. However, I’m not them and I have no one to impress. They are going to do what they want and how they want.


I don't know if he is drinking these days or not but providing plenty of liquor for your guests doesn't necessarily mean you yourself have to overdo it
Jennifer is apparently not a drinker so if he goes back to problem drinking, it might be the death knell for the marriage


----------



## LavenderIce

Ben's bro didn't attend but posted this:


I want to know why Leah Remini wasn't there.


----------



## Grande Latte

They reunited after 20 years. I wouldn't care less about what the brother is saying/ or not saying. Is Matt Damon there?


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope it’s just a bad picture which we can all take.
> I think I read they had barrels of whiskey delivered. I hope that’s not true especially for someone that struggles with alcohol.


God knows I've had some hideous pictures taken of me from a wrong angle or moment!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> Ben's bro didn't attend but posted this:
> 
> 
> I want to know why Leah Remini wasn't there.











						Leah Remini Missed Jennifer Lopez's Wedding to Hang with Daughter
					

Leah Remini was noticeably absent from her BFF Jennifer Lopez's wedding -- but some folks in Leah's world claim it wasn't a snub, it was merely a case of her being a good mom.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

Addicted to bags said:


> Leah Remini Missed Jennifer Lopez's Wedding to Hang with Daughter
> 
> 
> Leah Remini was noticeably absent from her BFF Jennifer Lopez's wedding -- but some folks in Leah's world claim it wasn't a snub, it was merely a case of her being a good mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Yep, that’s the kind of excuse I’d spin if I thought the choice to marry was a stupid one and didn’t want to be a part of it all!


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> Ben's bro didn't attend but posted this:
> 
> 
> I want to know why Leah Remini wasn't there.



That's the picture his brother chose to share in his congratulations message?



They all look hungover, just rolled out of bed and are rushing to get food at the nearest diner 
_I_ _think _he's throwing shade with that picture & post.
Awkward.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> That's the picture his brother chose to share in his congratulations message?
> 
> View attachment 5596048
> 
> They all look hungover, just rolled out of bed and are rushing to get food at the nearest diner
> _I_ _think _he's throwing shade with that picture & post.
> Awkward.


Seriously! It's a pap pic no less.


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> Seriously! It's a pap pic no less.


Yeah, it's so odd. 
I wouldn't be so critical if it was a (not so flattering) picture that was taken by a friend/family member years ago, a picture that none of us had seen before. Instead, he chooses a really bad pap picture. I bet JLo is fuming


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m more surprised by Leah not going…hmmm


----------



## TC1

I read that Jen and Leah had a falling out. Casey has his own reasons..but they both used the "spending time with kids before college" excuse


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## White Orchid

Not a fan of the gown as the bottom of it looks like scrunched toilet paper.  She does look good in the black and white photo though.  She really does love attention eh lol.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Wow really shocked Leah didn’t attend. I didn’t hear about their falling out. I wonder what happened? 
I did read that Matt Damon was there.


----------



## snibor

Honeymoon #2 in Italy.   https://pagesix.com/2022/08/23/jennifer-lopez-ben-affleck-enjoy-boat-ride-during-italian-honeymoon/


----------



## LittleStar88

Wow. They really made up for not getting married that first time around!


----------



## scarlet555

Going back to an ex after so many years and children... anyone did that? 
when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?  
Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Thanks @snibor! Some of the photos I was going to share are aerial so hard to see. Best to go to a link for now.
> 
> Supposedly, Garner was invited but declined to go. I don’t blame her for not going but it was nice she was invited.
> View attachment 5594873


Wonder if Ojani, Cris, and Marc were invited?


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> she wants everything and more....more material things, more money, more love, more public attention


She's the new Elizabeth Taylor.  Or Alexis Colby aka Alexis Morrell Carrington Colby Dexter Rowan for Dynasty fans. 

Jennifer Lynn Lopez Ojani Judd Anthony Affleck.  Phew, that's a mouthful.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I read that Jen and Leah had a falling out. Casey has his own reasons..but they both used the "spending time with kids before college" excuse


I mean, it could be true.  It's Jen's FOURTH wedding.  If my kid was going to college soon, I wouldn't have gone either.


----------



## lulu212121

scarlet555 said:


> *Going back to an ex after so many years and children...* anyone did that?
> when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?
> Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


I don't get that. What does that mean in your relationship? You were never good enough to be the mother/father, but good enough if children are not expected? Or would there always be regret about that? Strange to me. Especially since he kept their house all these years.


----------



## meluvs2shop

scarlet555 said:


> Going back to an ex after so many years and children... anyone did that?
> when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?
> Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


I’m engaged to my X bf that I dated while in college 20+ years ago. 
If you told me 10 years ago we would be back together I would’ve looked at you like you were crazy. We never kept in touch. We broke up and went our separate ways. Not even FB friends. He heard I was divorcing 8 years ago thru a mutual friend and asked my friend how I was. She recommended he send me a PM via FB. He was reluctant at first but did it anyway. I was so not interested in meeting him I met him for coffee. Lol
In our case tho we broke up bc of me. I was in college and having the time of my life. In hindsight, I shouldn’t have had a bf. He was upset at the time, but we both moved on. Yet, here we are again. It’s crazy. And weird. Now it feels like it was meant to be. Both sets of friends, (his friends/my friends), that knew us back in the day, are happy we are back. They felt we were always meant to be, but the timing was wrong. They said that to us this go around not when we broke up of course.


----------



## scarlet555

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m engaged to my X bf that I dated while in college 20+ years ago.
> If you told me 10 years ago we would be back together I would’ve looked at you like you were crazy. We never kept in touch. We broke up and went our separate ways. Not even FB friends. He heard I was divorcing 8 years ago thru a mutual friend and asked my friend how I was. She recommended he send me a PM via FB. He was reluctant at first but did it anyway. I was so not interested in meeting him I met him for coffee. Lol
> In our case tho we broke up bc of me. I was in college and having the time of my life. In hindsight, I shouldn’t have had a bf. He was upset at the time, but we both moved on. Yet, here we are again. It’s crazy. And weird. Now it feels like it was meant to be. Both sets of friends, (his friends/my friends), that knew us back in the day, are happy we are back. They felt we were always meant to be, but the timing was wrong. They said that to us this go around not when we broke up of course.


Love your story!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m engaged to my X bf that I dated while in college 20+ years ago.
> If you told me 10 years ago we would be back together I would’ve looked at you like you were crazy. We never kept in touch. We broke up and went our separate ways. Not even FB friends. He heard I was divorcing 8 years ago thru a mutual friend and asked my friend how I was. She recommended he send me a PM via FB. He was reluctant at first but did it anyway. I was so not interested in meeting him I met him for coffee. Lol
> In our case tho we broke up bc of me. I was in college and having the time of my life. In hindsight, I shouldn’t have had a bf. He was upset at the time, but we both moved on. Yet, here we are again. It’s crazy. And weird. Now it feels like it was meant to be. Both sets of friends, (his friends/my friends), that knew us back in the day, are happy we are back. They felt we were always meant to be, but the timing was wrong. They said that to us this go around not when we broke up of course.


I believe some unions are meant to be. It's the timing that is tricky. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## White Orchid

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m engaged to my X bf that I dated while in college 20+ years ago.
> If you told me 10 years ago we would be back together I would’ve looked at you like you were crazy. We never kept in touch. We broke up and went our separate ways. Not even FB friends. He heard I was divorcing 8 years ago thru a mutual friend and asked my friend how I was. She recommended he send me a PM via FB. He was reluctant at first but did it anyway. I was so not interested in meeting him I met him for coffee. Lol
> In our case tho we broke up bc of me. I was in college and having the time of my life. In hindsight, I shouldn’t have had a bf. He was upset at the time, but we both moved on. Yet, here we are again. It’s crazy. And weird. Now it feels like it was meant to be. Both sets of friends, (his friends/my friends), that knew us back in the day, are happy we are back. They felt we were always meant to be, but the timing was wrong. They said that to us this go around not when we broke up of course.


I wonder how many of us are now wondering about an ex and thinking could this be me/us lol.  But yeah, cool story.  Hope it all works out


----------



## bag-princess

a year to update it???   is she tearing it down and starting from scratch! 










						Ben Affleck and J.Lo Are Giving Up Their House Hunt and Making a Major Move
					

Every real estate hunt includes a change of plans!




					www.housebeautiful.com


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> a year to update it???   is she tearing it down and starting from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and J.Lo Are Giving Up Their House Hunt and Making a Major Move
> 
> 
> Every real estate hunt includes a change of plans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.housebeautiful.com


Yes. A complete overhaul according to DIVA expectations will take about a year!


----------



## Swanky

Sounds right tbh. 
We’ve done some light changes here and it takes foreverrrrrrr!!


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m engaged to my X bf that I dated while in college 20+ years ago.
> If you told me 10 years ago we would be back together I would’ve looked at you like you were crazy. We never kept in touch. We broke up and went our separate ways. Not even FB friends. He heard I was divorcing 8 years ago thru a mutual friend and asked my friend how I was. She recommended he send me a PM via FB. He was reluctant at first but did it anyway. I was so not interested in meeting him I met him for coffee. Lol
> In our case tho we broke up bc of me. I was in college and having the time of my life. In hindsight, I shouldn’t have had a bf. He was upset at the time, but we both moved on. Yet, here we are again. It’s crazy. And weird. Now it feels like it was meant to be. Both sets of friends, (his friends/my friends), that knew us back in the day, are happy we are back. They felt we were always meant to be, but the timing was wrong. They said that to us this go around not when we broke up of course.


I love your story  Sounds like ye were meant to be  I wish you all the best for your future together!


----------



## Lounorada

Grande Latte said:


>



She looks beautiful, but all I can think of is the high collar on that dress must have been orange within seconds, considering how much makeup/bronzer she is wearing and usually wears


----------



## LibbyRuth

scarlet555 said:


> Going back to an ex after so many years and children... anyone did that?
> when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?
> Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


I know of two couples this has worked for.
The first were college sweethearts.  After college he wanted to stay in his home state, she wanted to branch out and live somewhere new, so they parted ways, met other people and each got married and had kids.  Years later, her husband had died, he'd divorced his wife, and they reconnected at a college reunion.  They started dating, then got married and had a great life together for many years and blended their adult kids into a wonderful and supportive family.
In another case, I know a woman who dated a guy in college.  They had fun, but she started to think he was boring and broke up with him.  Each of them ended up marrying other people, having kids, and both ended up getting divorced around the same time.  A friend, who'd remained friends with both of them, suggested they should hang out because they were going through similar challenges.  They did, and love blossomed from there.  They got married, did a great job of blending their teenage children, and have built a great family together.
I think it can work.  I also think in both cases I know, had they gotten married the first time around, it may not have worked as well - they weren't ready to be married to each other back then.  I also think a key in both of the couples I know is that they put the well-being of their kids first. Blending the families mattered a great deal in the timing of when to get married. 
I don't see signs that JLo and Ben are as focused on building a family together as they are on getting beautiful pics of JLo in a variety of wedding dresses.  A Carrie-Bradshaw like Vogue shoot may have been a more wise option!


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> She looks beautiful, but all I can think of is the high collar on that dress must have been orange within seconds, considering how much makeup/bronzer she is wearing and usually wears


I remember Elizabeth Taylor, married 8 times, in different colour wedding dresses after the first white one.

I find JLo looking a bit ridiculous is those white bridal gowns, they're not even that iconic.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I remember Elizabeth Taylor, married 8 times, in different colour wedding dresses after the first white one.
> 
> I find JLo looking a bit ridiculous is those white bridal gowns, they're not even that iconic.


I"m sorry but even if she doesn't look her age, she is 50 and has been married multiple times.  If she is really in love, it should be about the marriage - not the big showy wedding and the virginal gown


----------



## nicole0612

It was over the top for sure, but it seems like many celebs have extravagant parties for smaller things like a child’s birthday or a bridal shower, so the wedding seems proportionally in line with that I suppose. It has more to do with current celeb culture; if Kim Kardashian or Mariah Carey got married again, I’m sure the wedding would be similarly extravagant. Even some reality stars seem to have huge and elaborate weddings/parties. Regarding the white dress, I don’t think anyone really associates it with virginity or only-first-wedding these days, that’s like the old rule that a person should not wear white after Labor Day. She wanted the opportunity to wear a few wedding dresses that she found to be beautiful, and I can’t fault her in that. I love the rare opportunity to wear any designer gown and there are only a limited number of times in a lifetime that a person can wear a wedding dress! Some people wear 10 dresses throughout one wedding, some people get married 10 times, some people wear one or two dresses but do photo shoots in a ton of dresses; I would do it if I could and had the stamina for that kind of thing. I only had 2 dresses, I think that is the most typical approach now, but most of my friends had at least 3-4.


----------



## Jayne1

nicole0612 said:


> She wanted the opportunity to wear a few wedding dresses that she found to be beautiful, and I can’t fault her in that. I love the rare opportunity to wear any designer gown and there are only a limited number of times in a lifetime that a person can wear a wedding dress!


JLo loves a red carpet and those dresses could be worn there... white or any other colour her heart desires.

I don't think she pulled it off.  And she looks uncomfortable in them too.  Especially the high neck one where she looks so stiff, as if she is trying not to get bronzer smudges on it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

scarlet555 said:


> Going back to an ex after so many years and children... anyone did that?
> when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?
> Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


He doesn’t look like he has the energy to cheat at this point.


----------



## jenayb

bag-princess said:


> a year to update it???   is she tearing it down and starting from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck and J.Lo Are Giving Up Their House Hunt and Making a Major Move
> 
> 
> Every real estate hunt includes a change of plans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.housebeautiful.com



We are getting ready to renovate after a super long multi-permit process, and the actual physical renovation should take 9-12 months... this is not even including the months spent trying to get our permits and with our architect, so I kind of get this timeline honestly.


----------



## bag-princess

jenaywins said:


> We are getting ready to renovate after a super long multi-permit process, and the actual physical renovation should take 9-12 months... this is not even including the months spent trying to get our permits and with our architect, so I kind of get this timeline honestly.




i keep forgetting that these things take even longer now even though i am a HGTV junkie and see it all the time.  of course things are always done by the end of the show!


----------



## Swanky

Renovations take a while; hard to find subs to work, and furniture and plumbing can take FOREVER.  We're waiting on several pieces of furniture, some expected in Jan, we ordered in May! We've been waiting for various plumbing fixtures and parts for several months.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Renovations take a while; hard to find subs to work, and furniture and plumbing can take FOREVER.  We're waiting on several pieces of furniture, some expected in Jan, we ordered in May! We've been waiting for various plumbing fixtures and parts for several months.




i ordered new bedroom furniture in JUNE and it was not delivered until mid AUGUST!!  i can't imagine ordering anything else at this point with the holiday's being so close.


----------



## jenayb

bag-princess said:


> i keep forgetting that these things take even longer now even though i am a HGTV junkie and see it all the time.  of course things are always done by the end of the show!



Ugh.. I wish HGTV was legit real life. I'd take it! Permits alone are such a PITA depending on where you live, espeeeeecially CA.


----------



## daisychainz

scarlet555 said:


> Going back to an ex after so many years and children... anyone did that?
> when you go back to that ex-does it feel like it was meant to be?
> Isn't Ben a serial cheater...  JLO what's up with you...


My brother did this. Dated my SIL in high school/college for 3 years and broke up. They reunited via the internet 20 years later (and 5 kids between them) and now are on year 7 of marriage together. They talk about destiny and meant to be and soulmates and stuff like that a lot about their relationship. Sometimes couples are truly in love but the timing is off, or family issues prevent a marriage, or whatever. Lots of couples find happiness when they reconnect and they seem exceptionally happy from what I've seen and read.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg I just had a cringe worthy moment and I don’t know why. Perhaps bc I’m an introvert and never a fan of big showy productions that’s trendy at weddings now when the bride or groom or both “perform.’’

You will need IG to watch:


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg I just had a cringe worthy moment and I don’t know why. Perhaps bc I’m an introvert and never a fan of big showy productions that’s trendy at weddings now when the bride or groom or both “perform.’’
> 
> You will need IG to watch:






i have IG and it says the link is broken/removed so we can't see it.  phooey!


----------



## LavenderIce

She stays doing the most. Oh, J-Lo. 

I was able to watch, but I think it got deleted. IG deletes a lot because of song rights.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> i have IG and it says the link is broken/removed so we can't see it.  phooey!


Thanks for letting me know. Let me see if I can find it again. She put on a performance with him front and center sitting down. She even had back up dancers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dang. I’m a pretty good sleuth, but I can’t find it now. I wonder if her ppl or her are scouring SM and reporting posts they didn’t approve.

ETA: I did find the TMZ version but I like the IG one better.









						Jennifer Lopez Performed at Wedding, First Video of New Song for Ben Affleck
					

Jennifer Lopez performs a new song for Ben Affleck at their Georgia wedding.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Dang. I’m a pretty good sleuth, but I can’t find it now. I wonder if her ppl or her are scouring SM and reporting posts they didn’t approve.
> 
> ETA: I did find the TMZ version but I like the IG one better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez Performed at Wedding, First Video of New Song for Ben Affleck
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez performs a new song for Ben Affleck at their Georgia wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.tmz.com




bless her heart - she was already the bride so all eyes were on her but i guess she wanted even more!


----------



## Jayne1

And lip synching no less. Cringy!  Mostly the fake smile plastered on Ben's face because he knew he was performing for her and the audience as well.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-princess said:


> i have IG and it says the link is broken/removed so we can't see it.  phooey!


HAHA, at least you have IG,  I have no IG lol


----------



## scarlet555

meluvs2shop said:


> Dang. I’m a pretty good sleuth, but I can’t find it now. I wonder if her ppl or her are scouring SM and reporting posts they didn’t approve.
> 
> ETA: I did find the TMZ version but I like the IG one better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez Performed at Wedding, First Video of New Song for Ben Affleck
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez performs a new song for Ben Affleck at their Georgia wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.tmz.com


I am cringing big time… poor Ben…


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Let me see if I can find it again. She put on a performance with him front and center sitting down. She even had back up dancers.


The Performance was next level CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Dang. I’m a pretty good sleuth, but I can’t find it now. I wonder if her ppl or her are scouring SM and reporting posts they didn’t approve.
> 
> ETA: I did find the TMZ version but I like the IG one better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez Performed at Wedding, First Video of New Song for Ben Affleck
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez performs a new song for Ben Affleck at their Georgia wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.tmz.com


I think that would mean more if she gave him a private performance.  I don't need to see that nonsense with Ben's plastered smile.


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh-these two are making my head hurt…..enough already…go away raise kids, enjoy married life and attend PA meetings (paparazzi addiction) weekly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Re, the video of her singing to Ben at the wedding


----------



## meluvs2shop

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Re, the video of her singing to Ben at the wedding
> View attachment 5598875


I knew it! The fact I couldn’t find that video soon after I posted it- I knew she had her ppl take it down.


----------



## CobaltBlu

it was cringeworthy.


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Re, the video of her singing to Ben at the wedding
> View attachment 5598875


She wants privacy? We better not see any photo spreads from the wedding or photos of the dresses.  If we do, she sold them.


----------



## Silverplume

The NY Post has still photos in their story about The Cringe.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sounds like the video is for paying customers only!


----------



## Grande Latte

lanasyogamama said:


> Sounds like the video is for paying customers only!


As much as I rooted for JLo and Ben, I think it's truly lame to try to profit from your own wedding.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> She wants privacy? We better not see any photo spreads from the wedding or photos of the dresses.  If we do, she sold them.


She posted the wedding dresses (3, I think) already, on her private website. I don't know if her site is pay-per-view or free but images went up there. I believe that'd be the only reason she was upset by the video release--she could have been the one to profit from her wedding video through the fan site but someone else got the payday first.


----------



## LittleStar88

I guess it’s no surprise that someone would leak something from this wedding extravaganza… I do feel kind of sorry for her not having her wishes respected, even if her intent was to monetize. Partly business, part control but it’s her prerogative.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I thought ontheJLO.com was just an email subscription no fee req’d, but I could be wrong.


----------



## sdkitty

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She posted the wedding dresses (3, I think) already, on her private website. I don't know if her site is pay-per-view or free but images went up there. I believe that'd be the only reason she was upset by the video release--she could have been the one to profit from her wedding video through the fan site but someone else got the payday first.


you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## TC1

I read the wedding was filmed for something on Ben. I don't recall where, but something about his road back to recovery and happiness (blah blah)


----------



## Swanky

Not a fan. . . but it is HER prerogative to choose what is shared, or not imo, from her own wedding day.  If she didn't want it shared because she had a plan or wanted to share it herself, it should be her choice.  It was a private and personal event and no one had phones out.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought ontheJLO.com was just an email subscription no fee req’d, but I could be wrong.


Or, like the Markles, taking subscribers' details and sharing them with profit ventures. So anyone who signs up allows JLo to legally store and use their data in numerous ways, such as giving them up for sale.

No idea, just speculating as to why she would have a private website.


----------



## thequeenservant

nicole0612 said:


> In my experience it is the opposite. I have only had Botox a few times, and each time it lasts about 2 years for me, even though the actual treatment only lasts ~4 months, because it teaches the muscles how to rest in a relaxed state. I only get a new treatment when my natural “concentration” 11 lines come back after my muscles stop being relaxed as a default. This muscle retraining is much more useful for me than the actual treatment.


Please elaborate! Are you intentional about the relaxation? AKA doing meditation and breathwork to consciously relax?


----------



## nicole0612

thequeenservant said:


> Please elaborate! Are you intentional about the relaxation? AKA doing meditation and breathwork to consciously relax?


Not intentional at all, my point being that I think it assists in not building up additional wrinkles because it teaches the face how to rest in a relaxed manner. Of course, overdoing treatments may change things. I have only had three or four treatments over the course of 10 years, and a have fewer wrinkles than when I started, my last treatment was a year ago (I only do 11 lines).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

From JLo's newsletter/site -- first pic where I've seen him happy


----------



## MidAtlantic

Stunning wedding photos!    (that neon script signage is starting to cross into 'live, love, laugh' territory for me, though)


----------



## Swanky

I love the neon sign but the wooden script sign thingies, not so much


----------



## Lounorada

The wooden signs with quotes that are lining the aisle are so cringe.
Her bouquet is fugly! It's like something a bird would use to build a nest


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> The wooden signs with quotes that are lining the aisle are so cringe.
> Her bouquet is fugly! It's like something a bird would use to build a nest


I'm not even looking....I couldn't care less about her three gowns, etc


----------



## bisousx

Y’all, I’m no body language expert here .. but is it just me or does Ben look miserable? Considering he’s an A list star and knows how to take photos…


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures are so awkward and odd 
Also, I'm not sure what smoothing filter is used on some of those pics, but it makes them look embalmed. So weird


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Those pictures are so awkward and odd
> Also, I'm not sure what smoothing filter is used on some of those pics, but it makes them look embalmed. So weird


This, for some reason, came up on my Instagram, posted by a fan.

A filtered face from a woman who sells products to give people her glow, yet she has to filter a glow on to her own face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> The wooden signs with quotes that are lining the aisle are so cringe.
> Her bouquet is fugly! It's like something a bird would use to build a nest


I saw people laughing on Insta about the 90’s font on those signs!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> I love the neon sign but the wooden script sign thingies, not so much





Lounorada said:


> The wooden signs with quotes that are lining the aisle are so cringe.
> Her bouquet is fugly! It's like something a bird would use to build a nest


They look like signs in some cheesy beach side shop


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> *A filtered face from a woman who sells products to give people her glow, yet she has to filter a glow on to her own face.*


Exactly! Make it make sense!


----------



## purly

bisousx said:


> Y’all, I’m no body language expert here .. but is it just me or does Ben look miserable?



He looks kind of unhealthy.


----------



## zinacef

Ben looks worn out already!


----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> I'm not even looking....I couldn't care less about her three gowns, etc


I agree with you, this gets more and more ridiculous!

To when wedding number 5 or 6, I dunno, I've lost count!


----------



## Grande Latte

purly said:


> He looks kind of unhealthy.


He looks beat, and worn out from all this celebrations and declarations of love, love, love. 

I think he's trying to be patient with JLo, but JLo needs to reign it in and just be a normal married couple. Otherwise....


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> He looks beat, and worn out from all this celebrations and declarations of love, love, love.
> 
> I think he's trying to be patient with JLo, but JLo needs to reign it in and just be a normal married couple. Otherwise....


Ha ha...normal?  while she still talks like jenny from the block, she doesn't want a "normal" life.....she wants a grand and very public life from what I can tell


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Ha ha...normal?  while she still talks like jenny from the block, she doesn't want a "normal" life.....she wants a grand and very public life from what I can tell


Yes, and Ben only wanted a public life when he was campaigning for an Oscar.  Which he won.  Since then, he stropped parading his kids around and going for coffee runs.


----------



## TC1

I think he wanted more of a low profile once all the drinking and gambling skeletons were out of the closet. 
She wants nothing low profile


----------



## Swanky

He’s not new here… he knew EXACTLY what he was getting into!


----------



## LavenderIce

Premieres Jan. 27 on Amazon Prime Video


----------



## LittleStar88

LavenderIce said:


> Premieres Jan. 27 on Amazon Prime Video




I’ll watch for Lenny!


----------



## lanasyogamama

LavenderIce said:


> Premieres Jan. 27 on Amazon Prime Video



She’ll do anything to wear a wedding dress!


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> She’ll do anything to wear a wedding dress!


can't blame her, would probably do the same


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Josh the male lead in Shotgun Wedding? I can’t see much chemistry between the two of them. Dunno why I feel that way bc he’s easy on the eyes.


----------



## LibbyRuth

meluvs2shop said:


> Is Josh the male lead in Shotgun Wedding? I can’t see much chemistry between the two of them. Dunno why I feel that way bc he’s easy on the eyes.


The role was originally supposed to be played by Armie Hammer.  But it was being filmed right around the time the cannibalism stories came out about Armie, so Josh replaced him in the part.  Probably not a lot of time for chemistry checks!


----------



## LavenderIce

She's not wearing a wedding gown! Trailer for The Mother:


----------



## meluvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> She's not wearing a wedding gown! Trailer for The Mother:



Action role. I like it.


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> She's not wearing a wedding gown! Trailer for The Mother:



Looks like "Enough Already".


----------



## LavenderIce

Trailer for Shotgun Wedding


----------



## Rouge H

*This didn’t take long.








						Affleck Defies Wife! Ben Caught Lighting Up A Cigarette After Promising J Lo He'd Quit As Rumors Of Marital Issues Continue To Mount
					

As rumors of martial issues continue to grow, RadarOnline.com has caught Ben Affleck puffing on his signature cigarettes despite "promising" his new wife Jennifer Lopez he'd quit.




					radaronline.com
				



*


----------



## lanasyogamama

She’ll be lucky if it’s just cigarettes


----------



## LavenderIce

Let’s see, cigarettes, alcohol, gambling or infidelity? Other than second hand smoke, cigarettes are the most destructive to himself and least to others as long as they minimize exposure.


----------



## sdkitty

they each knew what they were getting.  so was it the lure of the publicity - all the people excited about them?  the big wedding?  or true love, the kind where you are best friends?


----------



## fashion16

sdkitty said:


> they each knew what they were getting.  so was it the lure of the publicity - all the people excited about them?  the big wedding?  or true love, the kind where you are best friends?


I think it was nostalgia, honestly. They were both at the height of their careers the first time around. It is easy to romanticize love lost, but it rarely lives up to the memories.


----------



## A1aGypsy

fashion16 said:


> I think it was nostalgia, honestly. They were both at the height of their careers the first time around. It is easy to romanticize love lost, but it rarely lives up to the memories.



I agree and, to add, I think she needed to prove she was loveable after the nonsense with AR. It could never have worked with AR, not because he was sliding into other people’s DMs, but because her true love was someone else. And look how quickly she was snapped back up!

Ben was also a similar unresolved issue. To resurrect this relationship brings closure to the drama from a couple decades ago. Now she is “the one he couldn’t forget” as opposed to the one he cheated on enroute to the altar.

On Ben’s part - he was George Clooney’ing Batman and was coming across as The Old Guy With The Sad Tattoo. He needed some renewed sexual energy.

This was a win / win for both of them. I’m all in for a crazy love story but I suspect this isn’t one.


----------



## Aminamina

Rouge H said:


> *This didn’t take long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affleck Defies Wife! Ben Caught Lighting Up A Cigarette After Promising J Lo He'd Quit As Rumors Of Marital Issues Continue To Mount
> 
> 
> As rumors of martial issues continue to grow, RadarOnline.com has caught Ben Affleck puffing on his signature cigarettes despite "promising" his new wife Jennifer Lopez he'd quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ben kind of looks like the late Jean-Pole Belmondo here in the blue sweater, a cigarette and beard. Very 70’s sexy, if you ask me  Perhaps that Paris honeymoon has rubbed off on him somewhat.


----------



## millivanilli

Allisonfaye said:


> I have noticed a common denominator in my friends who are past menopause (most of them) and scary skinny. They literally don't eat. I was kind of fascinated getting to know a person in my new town. We went out to eat and she eats a bowl of fruit or a small salad as her meals. She's skinny because she doesn't eat. I am married to an Italian and we are foodies. I would love to give up food. But I can't.


hi Came across your post when searching menopause and wanted to tell you:
at the time you wrote that post I would second every word. Because I really enjoyed food and I really ate A LOT!

Now..... 9 months later I seem to start the menopause- journey and I simply do not eat anymore.

Today 1 had 300 gr of Spinach - with tomatoes and that was ist.

Have been tracking my caloric intake the last months and rarely hit 600 kcal / d.

Won't loose any weight though, so...........*sad face*


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I agree and, to add, I think she needed to prove she was loveable after the nonsense with AR. It could never have worked with AR, not because he was sliding into other people’s DMs, but because her true love was someone else. And look how quickly she was snapped back up!
> 
> Ben was also a similar unresolved issue. To resurrect this relationship brings closure to the drama from a couple decades ago. Now she is “the one he couldn’t forget” as opposed to the one he cheated on enroute to the altar.
> 
> On Ben’s part - he was George Clooney’ing Batman and was coming across as The Old Guy With The Sad Tattoo. He needed some renewed sexual energy.
> 
> This was a win / win for both of them. I’m all in for a crazy love story but I suspect this isn’t one.


I think maybe her one true love is Jennifer


----------



## Swanky

My DD's college roommate had to work with her 2 summers ago and said she was a major b*tch.


----------



## A1aGypsy

millivanilli said:


> hi Came across your post when searching menopause and wanted to tell you:
> at the time you wrote that post I would second every word. Because I really enjoyed food and I really ate A LOT!
> 
> Now..... 9 months later I seem to start the menopause- journey and I simply do not eat anymore.
> 
> Today 1 had 300 gr of Spinach - with tomatoes and that was ist.
> 
> Have been tracking my caloric intake the last months and rarely hit 600 kcal / d.
> 
> Won't loose any weight though, so...........*sad face*


That is not nearly enough to fuel a body. It may be a vicious cycle - you aren’t eating enough so your body is holding onto it more and so you aren’t losing weight.

There are a lot of resources for how to handle menopause online. Maybe check them out. I think we also have to accept that things will change as we age. Maybe see a nutritionist or a naturopath to find out the best options for food. But I don’t think starving yourself is the answer. I think that will lead to more harm than good.


----------



## millivanilli

I don't starve, I simply don't want to eat.

Will come back, won't come back- no idea. It was just a comment re: "my friend doesn't eat".


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> Trailer for Shotgun Wedding



How many wedding movies does one really need to make???


----------



## purseinsanity

Rouge H said:


> *This didn’t take long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affleck Defies Wife! Ben Caught Lighting Up A Cigarette After Promising J Lo He'd Quit As Rumors Of Marital Issues Continue To Mount
> 
> 
> As rumors of martial issues continue to grow, RadarOnline.com has caught Ben Affleck puffing on his signature cigarettes despite "promising" his new wife Jennifer Lopez he'd quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*"Rumors of marital issues"*_?  ALREADY????


----------



## MidAtlantic

A1aGypsy said:


> I agree and, to add, I think she needed to prove she was loveable after the nonsense with AR. It could never have worked with AR, not because he was sliding into other people’s DMs, but because her true love was someone else. And look how quickly she was snapped back up!
> 
> Ben was also a similar unresolved issue. To resurrect this relationship brings closure to the drama from a couple decades ago. Now she is “the one he couldn’t forget” as opposed to the one he cheated on enroute to the altar.
> 
> On Ben’s part - he was George Clooney’ing Batman and was coming across as The Old Guy With The Sad Tattoo. He needed some renewed sexual energy.
> 
> This was a win / win for both of them. *I’m all in for a crazy love story *but I suspect this isn’t one.



Same here.  Such a sucker for 'em.    I give them 50/50 odds-maybe they'll surprise us.


----------



## sdkitty

MidAtlantic said:


> Same here.  Such a sucker for 'em.    I give them 50/50 odds-maybe they'll surprise us.


she can't go a minute without a man....someone to worship and adore her?  make her feel desirable?  I don't understand why people were excited about those two getting back together.


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> she can't go a minute without a man....someone to worship and adore her?  make her feel desirable?  I don't understand why people were excited about those two getting back together.


Agreed!  A woman who can't stand on her own two feet is never going to be good in a relationship.  She's going to constantly think she has to be there rather than choosing to be there.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Agreed!  A woman who can't stand on her own two feet is never going to be good in a relationship.  She's going to constantly think she has to be there rather than choosing to be there.


and does she have anything to give? (other than her magnificent presence)


----------



## A bottle of Red

sdkitty said:


> and does she have anything to give? (other than her magnificent presence)


Shouldn’t that be enough
Just kidding lol
Personally I think ex’s are that for a reason and I thought the whole thing was strange


----------



## LittleStar88

Sounds like she and Ben got to play out the big fantasy Happily Ever After and now having to manage with reality of being together?

Will they make it to the end of 2023 as a couple?


----------



## meluvs2shop

A1aGypsy said:


> I agree and, to add, I think she needed to prove she was loveable after the nonsense with AR. It could never have worked with AR, not because he was sliding into other people’s DMs, but because her true love was someone else. And look how quickly she was snapped back up!
> 
> Ben was also a similar unresolved issue. To resurrect this relationship brings closure to the drama from a couple decades ago. Now she is “the one he couldn’t forget” as opposed to the one he cheated on enroute to the altar.
> 
> On Ben’s part - he was George Clooney’ing Batman and was coming across as The Old Guy With The Sad Tattoo. He needed some renewed sexual energy.
> 
> This was a win / win for both of them. I’m all in for a crazy love story but I suspect this isn’t one.


He cheated on her the first time around? I thought he just got cold feet. I think they rushed into it. Now that the wedding is over they have to really deal with each other as husband and wife.

ETA: I believe when you lay anything on too thick that’s to try and cover up something. They laid on that PDA like no tmrw. She likes that tho. :/ 
It’s like those ppl on FB where their lives appear “perfect” but you actually know them and that’s so far from the truth.


----------



## A1aGypsy

meluvs2shop said:


> He cheated on her the first time around? I thought he just got cold feet. I think they rushed into it. Now that the wedding is over they have to really deal with each other as husband and wife.
> 
> ETA: I believe when you lay anything on too thick that’s to try and cover up something. They laid on that PDA like no tmrw. She likes that tho. :/
> It’s like those ppl on FB where their lives appear “perfect” but you actually know them and that’s so far from the truth.



There was allegedly a stripper(s) incident.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> He cheated on her the first time around? I thought he just got cold feet. I think they rushed into it. Now that the wedding is over they have to really deal with each other as husband and wife.
> 
> ETA: I believe when you lay anything on too thick that’s to try and cover up something. They laid on that PDA like no tmrw. She likes that tho. :/
> It’s like those ppl on FB where their lives appear “perfect” but you actually know them and that’s so far from the truth.





A1aGypsy said:


> There was allegedly a stripper(s) incident.


Word was the bachelor party got too spicy.


----------



## LittleStar88

How Jennifer Lopez Found Happily Ever After
					

On love, parenting, politics, becoming “Mrs. Affleck,” and recording her first album in nearly a decade.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> How Jennifer Lopez Found Happily Ever After
> 
> 
> On love, parenting, politics, becoming “Mrs. Affleck,” and recording her first album in nearly a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


"Happily ever after"?  They've been married, what?...a couple months?  
I guess in La Lopez land, a few months = eternity.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jennifer Lopez Instagram Account Deletes All Posts, Other Social Channels Go Dark
					

Without explanation, social media accounts for Jennifer Lopez have turned black and her widely followed Instagram was completely erased. The Instagram account for the singer, actor and producer &#8…




					variety.com


----------



## scarlet555

LittleStar88 said:


> Jennifer Lopez Instagram Account Deletes All Posts, Other Social Channels Go Dark
> 
> 
> Without explanation, social media accounts for Jennifer Lopez have turned black and her widely followed Instagram was completely erased. The Instagram account for the singer, actor and producer &#8…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


what up Jenny from the block... ?  trouble in paradise? maybe just waiting to hype up announcement?


----------



## uhpharm01

scarlet555 said:


> what up Jenny from the block... ?  trouble in paradise? *maybe just waiting to hype up announcement?*


this maybe


----------



## LittleStar88

+1 for the guess that it’s some big announcement.


----------



## LittleStar88

She’s back!









						Jennifer Lopez returns to social media to announce 'This Is Me...Now' | CNN
					

Jennifer Lopez has used the 20th anniversary of the release of her "This Is Me...Then" to announce an update.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## scarlet555

That was super cringy…this is me now?  OMG… I call train wreck.…


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## PurseUOut

Don't know how true this is but I came across the TikTok on experiences with rude celebrities. Woman claims her father worked at a company as a driver and would refuse to drive for Jennifer when she came into town. She stated Jennifer is extremely rude to drivers, requiring them never to talk, look at her (even when looking in the rear view mirror) or have her luggage touch the ground. If the driver breaks these rules she will try to have them fired. She then goes onto claim that Ben is a generous tipper and respects service workers. While he and Jennifer were at the casino, allegedly he was tipping the employees generously in cash only for Jennifer to go behind him, take the money from them and give them 5s and 10s instead.


----------



## Jayne1

How can you take back a tip?  I don't think I would hand it back when a new person who didn't give it to me, comes to get it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw that TikToks as well as well as one that claimed she wanted a pedicure, so they brought someone on, and she refused to turn over in her bed and wouldn’t even bend her legs so the woman had to try to work upside down!


----------



## Swanky

I wrote earlier that my DD's friend worked with her last summer and said she's a b*tch, but I can't imagine her snapping dollars out of people's hands and giving them smaller bills lol


----------



## LittleStar88

Is it strange that none of these stories about her surprise me in the least?


----------



## LavenderIce

GRWM with La Lopez:


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t believe “take back tip.” Who walks around with their tip still in their hand. She may have mentioned it and ppl overheard her *****ing to Ben re tipping too much.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> How can you take back a tip?  I don't think I would hand it back when a new person who didn't give it to me, comes to get it.


if it's still there on the table or something like that it would be easy to take all or part of it back....but if this is true, ben puts up with it?


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I wrote earlier that my DD's friend worked with her last summer and said she's a b*tch, but I can't imagine her snapping dollars out of people's hands and giving them smaller bills lol


I heard that she is demanding but loyal to her people.
She has a pose from back in the days Ala Janet.
As far as the tips, I could see doing the same with sub par service. J/S


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I heard that she is demanding but loyal to her people.
> She has a pose from back in the days Ala Janet.
> As far as the tips, I could see doing the same with sub par service. J/S


you may correct me if I'm wrong but my impression is ben is a generous tipper and she doesn't agree with this type of tipping so she takes some back - nothing to do with level of service.  for example, she allegedly does this at the blackjack table.  don't know if this is true.  don't know if he still gambles.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> you may correct me if I'm wrong but my impression is ben is a generous tipper and she doesn't agree with this type of tipping so she takes some back - nothing to do with level of service.  for example, she allegedly does this at the blackjack table.  don't know if this is true.  don't know if he still gambles.


is the sky blue?
I hope they can make it Work This time. He looks clean, skinny and handsome again.
Girlfriend needs to write a book on how to improve your man. She upgraded them all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> is the sky blue?
> I hope they can make it Work This time. He looks clean, skinny and handsome again.
> Girlfriend needs to write a book on how to improve your man. She upgraded them all.


JLo should have written that Beyoncé song Upgrade You bc she does elevate her men. I never liked ARod until she dated him. Now I don’t like him again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> JLo should have written that Beyoncé song Upgrade You bc she does elevate her men. I never liked ARod until she dated him. Now I don’t like him again.


Funny you said that, I saw this article the other day and I had the same reaction about not liking him again especially when I saw the gf (who could be the nicest person)









						Alex Rodriguez’s New Girlfriend Is From Ontario & Here's Everything We Know So Far
					

A-Rod made things Instagram official with the fitness model!




					www.narcity.com


----------



## limom

Addicted to bags said:


> Funny you said that, I saw this article the other day and I had the same reaction about not liking him again especially when I saw the gf (who could be the nicest person?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Rodriguez’s New Girlfriend Is From Ontario & Here's Everything We Know So Far
> 
> 
> A-Rod made things Instagram official with the fitness model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.narcity.com


He went back to his type. 
He dates age appropriate besides the side-strippers that is.


meluvs2shop said:


> JLo should have written that Beyoncé song Upgrade You bc she does elevate her men. I never liked ARod until she dated him. Now I don’t like him again. hahaha



Yep, he was hot and sexy for a Lopez minute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She can’t help herself sometimes. You will need IG.


----------



## limom

Can’t help but stan. She can’t sing for beans yet she posts this on insta.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Can’t help but stan. She can’t sing for beans yet she posts this on insta.


she has a very big ego and a big need for attention IMO


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> she has a very big ego and a big need for attention IMO


For sure but still
that steely confidence. Can’t tell her chit.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> For sure but still
> that steely confidence. Can’t tell her chit.


I saw ali wentworth talking about this on some talk show...funny - Jenny from the block was always ambitious and egotistical
But guess she got the last laugh








						Ali Wentworth predicted Lopez and Theron wouldn't make it in Hollywood
					

The 53-year-old actress and comedienne, who's married to ABC News anchor George Stephanopoulos, admitted her epic prediction fail to UsWeekly.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I saw ali wentworth talking about this on some talk show...funny - Jenny from the block was always ambitious and egotistical
> But guess she got the last laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Wentworth predicted Lopez and Theron wouldn't make it in Hollywood
> 
> 
> The 53-year-old actress and comedienne, who's married to ABC News anchor George Stephanopoulos, admitted her epic prediction fail to UsWeekly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Jenn has a great support system and a super team beyond her.
Benny works hard for his clients.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I am definitely tone  deaf bc I don’t think she sounds that bad.


----------



## sgj99

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw that TikToks as well as well as one that claimed she wanted a pedicure, so they brought someone on, and she refused to turn over in her bed and wouldn’t even bend her legs so the woman had to try to work upside down!


No one should behave like this but she’s not even the incredible entertainer she thinks she is:  mediocre actress and singer.


----------



## sgj99

And I don’t see this marriage lasting longer than 5 years.  He is her fourth husband … enough said.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> No one should behave like this but she’s not even the incredible entertainer she thinks she is:  mediocre actress and singer.


I with you fellow tabby fan


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I am definitely tone  deaf bc I don’t think she sounds that bad.





sgj99 said:


> And I don’t see this marriage lasting longer than 5 years.  He is her fourth husband … enough said.


Being tone deaf is a blessing in that case. Look at the dudes behind her. Their faces say it all.
Is she going to surpass Liz?
She won’t put up being embarrassed by anyone, Ben can’t stop gambling/ drinking. We shall see.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I with you fellow tabby fan


My Bootsie (on her grumpy days she was Bootszilla).  She’s been gone now 5 years.  Tell me about your.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sgj99 said:


> And I don’t see this marriage lasting longer than 5 years.  He is her fourth husband … enough said.


5 years- that long?!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My Bootsie (on her grumpy days she was Bootszilla).  She’s been gone now 5 years.  Tell me about your.


sorry for your loss....do you have another cat now?
the one in my avatar is my girl.  she is a torbie (tabby/tortoiseshell).  I got her and my boy (tabby) from the shelter just before covid lockdown.  They were under a year old, both from the same household but not the same age.  so not siblings but maybe half-siblings.  we think they came from a hoarding situation.  the reason given for relinquishing them was "too many cats"

I was determined to get two bonded cats or siblings to be together.  these two aren't truly bonded but they play together and someties lay down together so they keep each other company.  they're pretty skittish and afraid of strangers.  In a way I think I was too impulsive in taking them because I was ready and they were a pair.  I wish they'd be more socialized but we love them anyway.  they are coming around in some ways.  and I'm glad I saved their lives.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> sorry for your loss....do you have another cat now?
> the one in my avatar is my girl.  she is a torbie (tabby/tortoiseshell).  I got her and my boy (tabby) from the shelter just before covid lockdown.  They were under a year old, both from the same household but not the same age.  so not siblings but maybe half-siblings.  we think they came from a hoarding situation.  the reason given for relinquishing them was "too many cats"
> 
> I was determined to get two bonded cats or siblings to be together.  these two aren't truly bonded but they play together and someties lay down together so they keep each other company.  they're pretty skittish and afraid of strangers.  In a way I think I was too impulsive in taking them because I was ready and they were a pair.  I wish they'd be more socialized but we love them anyway.  they are coming around in some ways.  and I'm glad I saved their lives.


We have 3 of our own and I foster kittens for our local shelter.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> We have 3 of our own and I foster kittens for our local shelter.


fostering kittens must be so fun....your adult cats don't mind?


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny Lo better pull some stunts rn. Her thread is being taken over by pet adoption/fostering stories.


----------



## sgj99

LavenderIce said:


> Jenny Lo better pull some stunts rn. Her thread is being taken over by pet adoption/fostering stories.


Okay … we’ll get back on topic


----------



## MidAtlantic

Ms Lopez is a Leo.  Leo = lion.  Lion = cat.  Cat = kitten.  Totally on topic.


----------

